# YT INDUSTRIES – CAPRA 27,5



## OliverKaa (30. Oktober 2014)

Bitte alle Infos, Erfahrungen und Bilder der Bergziege reinpacken.


----------



## Swenio (30. Oktober 2014)

Kann man den beigefügten Thread hier reinhängen? Hier gibt es die komplette Historie der Ziege aus dem IBC Forum mit jeder Menge freundlicher Hirten  und Fotos und Berichten und Fragen und Antworten und und und 

YT Industries - Capra 27,5": mit Paukenschlag zum Carbon-Enduro


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ale2812 (30. Oktober 2014)

@*YT-Industries*

Könntent ihr mal eine unverbindliche Empfehlung über Luftdrücke für versch. Körpergewichte für sowohl den Monarch als auch den Kirk geben? Aufgrund euren zahlreichen Erfahrungen, würde das uns das doch viel Probieren abnehmen und auch für neukunden einen anhaltspunkt geben, von dem man starten kann.


----------



## Thiel (30. Oktober 2014)

Soviel PSI, bis 25% SAG erreicht werden. Das ist ein guter Anhaltspunkt.


----------



## githriz (30. Oktober 2014)

Luftdruckempfehlungen sind so eine Sache, damit liegst du in den meisten Fällen falsch. 
Das Setup ist ja nicht nur vom Gewicht, sondern auch vom Fahrstil und den Strecken abhängig.
Am besten beschäftigst du dich mal mit der Grundeinstellung nach Sag und näherst dich dann deinem persönlichen Setup.
Ist zwar ein wenig Arbeit, aber es lohnt sich!


----------



## dario88 (30. Oktober 2014)

ich fahr auch ne pike mit 25% sag, rebound sehr schnell. lsc bei sehr technischen und jump lines sehr hoch 10-13, lsc bei schnelleren ruppigen passagen bissl weniger 5-7. 1 spacer, platform immer offen.


----------



## YT-Industries (3. November 2014)

ale2812 schrieb:


> @*YT-Industries*
> 
> Könntent ihr mal eine unverbindliche Empfehlung über Luftdrücke für versch. Körpergewichte für sowohl den Monarch als auch den Kirk geben? Aufgrund euren zahlreichen Erfahrungen, würde das uns das doch viel Probieren abnehmen und auch für neukunden einen anhaltspunkt geben, von dem man starten kann.



Hallo Ale2812, bitte kontaktiere dazu direkt unseren Service. Mit den Einstellungen gehen wir sehr individuell um. Wenn du uns anrufst, dann können wir dir mehr sagen. Viele Grüße! Telefon: 09191-736305 0


----------



## wartool (3. November 2014)

Hätte einer der Capra Piloten mit 2x10 Schaltung evtl Interesse an nem Tausch gegen das 1x11 von meinem Pro?? Ich weiß, dass die Freilaufkörper nicht kompatibel sind. Das müsste dann von jedem Tauschpartner selbst gehandelt werden.. Aber Trigger, Schaltwerk, Kurbel, Kettenblätter müssten möglich sein - je nachdem welche Teile es gäbe.. mit Wertausgleich...

Bei Interesse PN an mich.. Lieferung Anfang Dezember ;-)


----------



## giosala1 (6. November 2014)

Hallo,

mich würde interessieren wie sich die Ausstattung 2015 ändert. Ich würde gerne Touren damit fahren unter anderen.
Was für ein Modell wäre da besser. Ich habe  jetzt das Grüne Comp1 bestellt. Bin mir aber nicht sicher , ob das die richtige Wahl der Ausstattung für mich ist.
Oder ob da, das Modell mit der 2-fach Kurbel nicht besser wäre.


----------



## Showa (6. November 2014)

giosala1 schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> mich würde interessieren wie sich die Ausstattung 2015 ändert. Ich würde gerne Touren damit fahren unter anderen.
> Was für ein Modell wäre da besser. Ich habe  jetzt das Grüne Comp1 bestellt. Bin mir aber nicht sicher , ob das die richtige Wahl der Ausstattung für mich ist.
> Oder ob da, das Modell mit der 2-fach Kurbel nicht besser wäre.



Ich hab auch das Comp 1, Ich glaube man muss schauen was für Touren man fahren möchte, und wie Fit man ist. 
Ich hab derzeit vorne ein 32Z Blatt drauf, letztes WE hab ich da Bergauf schon sehr geschnauft andere Mitfahrer hatten auch 1X11 Systeme mit 32Z andere mit 28Z, die sind locker Hoch, sind halt im Training. Ich tausch jetzt vorne mal auf 30Z, zum testen.

Wenn du absolut nicht mit 1X11 Klar kommst kannst du das System ja hier in den Bikemarkt stellen, für den erlös bekommst du sicher ein 2X10 System. 
Bei der Lieferung des Comp1 Ist einen Halter für den vorderen Umwerfer dabei umrüsten geht also immer.


----------



## ale2812 (6. November 2014)

giosala1 schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> mich würde interessieren wie sich die Ausstattung 2015 ändert. Ich würde gerne Touren damit fahren unter anderen.
> Was für ein Modell wäre da besser. Ich habe  jetzt das Grüne Comp1 bestellt. Bin mir aber nicht sicher , ob das die richtige Wahl der Ausstattung für mich ist.
> Oder ob da, das Modell mit der 2-fach Kurbel nicht besser wäre.


kommt drauf an wo du wohnst und auf den einsatz an. im mittelgebirge ist 1x11 ausreichend. wohnst du in den alpen und quälst dich oft 4-stellige hm hoch, wird es nur mit 28er Blatt erträglich. nachteil: übersetzungstechnisch ab ca. 35 kmh (geschätzt, keine eigene Erfahrung mit 28Z) zu hohe trittfrequenz


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## giosala1 (6. November 2014)

Danke erstmal für die Antworten.
Ich fahr damit wahrscheinlich die meiste Zeit im Bayerischen Wald und am Geiskopf damit rum. Dann müßte das schon hinhauen.


----------



## impressive (6. November 2014)

ich fahre jetzt seit rund 2 Wochen das Capra. (Noch mit dem original 32er Blatt)

Hab auch einige Touren mit 1500 bzw. 1700Hm damit hinter mir und muss sagen dass es geht, aber 
schon anstrengend ist, aber das sind 1700Hm mit nem 28er auch. 

Das 30iger dass ich vorher gekauft habe kommt bei Gelegenheit drauf,
mir fehlt im Prinzip nur der Kurbelabzieher.

Den hohen Gang für Geschwindigkeiten +30km/h werde ich persönlich nicht vermissen.


----------



## laimer83 (6. November 2014)

Warte auch noch gespannt auf das Capra! Hab mir aber schon ein 30er Blatt von Race Face gekauft, nachdem ich hier (ritzelrechner.de) ein bisschen gespielt hab. Im Vergleich zu meinem aktuellen Rad (38/24 und 11/36) sollte es keine allzugroßen Abstriche geben (und wer den Berg runter zu viel treten muss, fährt vermutlich zu einfache Trails Schön gleichmäßig sehen vor allem die Gangsprünge aus.


----------



## giosala1 (6. November 2014)

Gibts da irgendwelche Info  wie die 2015 sind, man könnte theoretisch noch umbestellen, meins kommt angeblich Anfang Dezember.


----------



## laimer83 (6. November 2014)

Ich warte nur darauf, dass mein bestelltes noch viel, viel, viel früher kommt als KW49 Die neuen Modelle werden wohl erst im Jan/Feb 15 vorgestellt, siehe dazu auch die Rückmeldung von YT im NachbarFred 



YT-Industries schrieb:


> Hallo Woorscht,
> 
> voraussichtlich werden unsere neuen Modelle im Januar/Februar 2015 vorgestellt.
> Daher liegen jetzt noch keine Informationen vor.
> ...



Wenn dir das aktuelle Capra gefällt, warum warten? Noch bessere Komponenten, die man selten tauscht, kann man kaum verbauen  Bei pinkbike kursieren die Gerüchte, dass alle neu bestellten Capras mit der SRAM Guide kommen (Comp1/2 mit Guide RS, Pro mit Guide RSC). Vielleicht kann das noch seitens YT offiziell bestätigt werden


----------



## giosala1 (6. November 2014)

Ich hab mit das grüne bestellt , bin gespannt ;-)
Wenns mir taugt - geht der DH Flitzer in Rente


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## jps68 (6. November 2014)

...schade das man auf viele Fragen keine Antworten bekommt und auf recht lange Zeit vertröstet wird, andere Hersteller sind schneller mit Infos und sogar mit der Auslieferung (teilw. jetzt schon) der 2015 Modelle. 
Dann nützt dieses Forum auch nicht wirklich..wenn man nicht informiert wird.
Ich glaube nicht wirklich das es noch nicht feststeht was 2015 verbaut bzw angeboten wird bzw werden kann..
Schade... wird es doch ein anderes Bike  
YT stellt doch die neuen Modelle online und bietet jetzige Modelle zum Abverkauf an..machen andere auch.


----------



## Showa (6. November 2014)

giosala1 schrieb:


> Ich hab mit das grüne bestellt , bin gespannt ;-)
> Wenns mir taugt - geht der DH Flitzer in Rente




Bye bye DH Flitzer.


----------



## marco2 (6. November 2014)

Gerücht bestätigt: die neue Charge kommt mit der Guide Bremse und einem schwarzen Kolben am Monarch.


----------



## Showa (6. November 2014)

jps68 schrieb:


> ...schade das man auf viele Fragen keine Antworten bekommt und auf recht lange Zeit vertröstet wird, andere Hersteller sind schneller mit Infos und sogar mit der Auslieferung (teilw. jetzt schon) der 2015 Modelle.
> Dann nützt dieses Forum auch nicht wirklich..wenn man nicht informiert wird.
> Ich glaube nicht wirklich das es noch nicht feststeht was 2015 verbaut bzw angeboten wird bzw werden kann..
> Schade... wird es doch ein anderes Bike
> YT stellt doch die neuen Modelle online und bietet jetzige Modelle zum Abverkauf an..machen andere auch.




Das Capra ist noch kein Jahr alt. 
Muss jedes Jahr was neues kommen? Es reicht doch die Komponenten up to Date zu halten. Meines Wissen haben die jetztigen Capras schon die Avid Guide Bremse.


----------



## laimer83 (6. November 2014)

marco2 schrieb:


> Gerücht bestätigt: die neue Charge kommt mit der Guide Bremse und einem schwarzen Kolben am Monarch.



Hast du deines bekommen? Wenn ja stell doch mal ein Bild rein, bin sehr gespannt.

Wenigstens gibt es noch einen Hersteller, der die Jahre richtig zuordnen kann und nicht schon im Juni/Juli die (vermeintlich besseren) Modelle der darauf folgenden Saison vorstellt


----------



## marco2 (7. November 2014)

Nein, nur bestellt. Aber es wurde mir von YT gesagt.


----------



## Acksch (7. November 2014)

Hi,

seid ihr die Bergziege eigentlich vorher einmal Probe gefahren oder habt ihr euch lediglich vermessen und dann den Rat von YT befolgt?
Ich bin irgendwie auch am überlegen mir vielleicht eine Capra Comp1 anzuschaffen, aber Katze im Sack? Forcheim ist halt eigentlich auch nicht so weit von Nürnberg entfernt. 

Gruß Christian


----------



## marco2 (7. November 2014)

Also von Nürnberg aus stellt sich die Frage doch gar nicht: mach mal nen Termin mit denen aus.


----------



## impressive (7. November 2014)

Habe mir das Capra damals auch in Forchheim angeschaut.
(vorher Termin ausmachen)
Schadet auf keinen Fall, und von Nürnberg aus ist es ja eh ein Katzensprung.


----------



## YT-Industries (7. November 2014)

Acksch schrieb:


> Hi,
> 
> seid ihr die Bergziege eigentlich vorher einmal Probe gefahren oder habt ihr euch lediglich vermessen und dann den Rat von YT befolgt?
> Ich bin irgendwie auch am überlegen mir vielleicht eine Capra Comp1 anzuschaffen, aber Katze im Sack? Forcheim ist halt eigentlich auch nicht so weit von Nürnberg entfernt.
> ...


 Hi Acksch, 

melde dich gern bei uns direkt. Wir haben hier ein paar Test-Bikes stehen, die du bei uns probefahren kannst. 
Du erreichst uns unter 09191-7363050.

Cheers.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Acksch (7. November 2014)

YT-Industries schrieb:


> melde dich gern bei uns direkt



Hab ich gerade eben gemacht, am Donnerstag wird geheizt. 

Gruß Christian


----------



## laimer83 (10. November 2014)

Hier gibt es auch nochmal einen kleinen Testbericht (leider auf französisch), dafür mit schönen Bildern des Comp1 --> http://www.vojomag.com/yt-capra-lenduro-punk/

Der schwarze Kolben steht dem Capra sehr sehr gut. @YT-Industries : Kann man sich nun definitiv als KW49-Besteller für das Comp1 auf einen schwarzen Kolben sowie die SRAM Guide RS samt den passenden neuen Guide Rotoren freuen? Eine kurze Antwort wäre klasse 

Gruß
Steffen


----------



## Acksch (11. November 2014)

Hi,

ich noch mal. Hab jetzt noch ein wenig im Netz gestöbert und mich zu dem Capra belesen. Bei meiner Recherche bin ich auf diesen Beitrag gestoßen http://www.pinkbike.com/forum/listcomments/?threadid=161580&pagenum=8. der Autor meint zwar er sei nur ein paar kleine XC Touren geheizt, wobei sowas ja immer im Auge des Betrachters liegt, was klein ist und was nicht, aber ungeachtet dessen, sieht der Rahmen nicht mehr so frisch aus und auch die Korrespondenz mit YT verunsichert mich ein wenig. Das Bike kostet ja immerhin 3600€ in meiner favorisierten Ausstattung. War bis dato ja schon 100%ig sicher, dass das Capra kommt, aber nun. Weiß nicht, nicht dass mir der Rahmen bei einer missglückten Landung weg bricht. (Meine Fähigkeiten bezüglich Sprungtechnik sind leider arg begrenzt, werden aber stetig besser. )

Also, was meint ihr? Irgendwelche Erfahrungsberichte die aufbauen? 
Immer her damit. 

Gruß Christian


----------



## Showa (11. November 2014)

Hallo @Acksch 

Dein beschriebener Beitag ist schon was älter: Ich fass mich mal kurz:

Riss Kettenstrebe:
das Schaltauge war nicht Optimal, das hat mit dem Vorgaben von SRAM zu tun. 
Das Problem ist gelöst, @YT-Industries hat jedem Besitzer einen Capras eine  Verbesserte RAW Variante des Schaltauges zugesendet und Später nochmal eine schwarze.

Riss  ISCG05 Aufnahme.
Laut YT ist hier nur der Lack geplatzt. aufgrund der Spannungen Zwischen der ISCG Aufnahme  aus Alu und der Carbon Beschichtung des Tretlagers.

Wenn Du möchtest sende ich dir gerne Bilder von meinem Rad und damit fahre ich keine XC Touren.
All diese Markel habe ich nicht.


----------



## YT-Industries (11. November 2014)

laimer83 schrieb:


> Hier gibt es auch nochmal einen kleinen Testbericht (leider auf französisch), dafür mit schönen Bildern des Comp1 --> http://www.vojomag.com/yt-capra-lenduro-punk/
> 
> Der schwarze Kolben steht dem Capra sehr sehr gut. @YT-Industries : Kann man sich nun definitiv als KW49-Besteller für das Comp1 auf einen schwarzen Kolben sowie die SRAM Guide RS samt den passenden neuen Guide Rotoren freuen? Eine kurze Antwort wäre klasse
> 
> ...



Hey Steffen, 

am Besten du rufst uns dazu noch mal an. Die Kollegen im Service können dann in deine Bestell-Daten schauen. 09191-7363050. 

Viele Grüße!


----------



## Acksch (11. November 2014)

Showa schrieb:


> Hallo @Acksch
> 
> Dein beschriebener Beitag ist schon was älter: Ich fass mich mal kurz:



Naja, den 1. September würde ich nicht unbedingt als alt bezeichnen.
Es geht mir ja auch nicht darum hier Qualitätszweifel zu streuen. Ich wollte lediglich wissen, ob solche Probleme bekannt sind, bzw. ob es mehrere gibt die davon betroffen sind.

Ungeachtet dessen, freu ich mich trotzdem schon auf Donnerstag und ich glaube schon dass ich mir trotzdem ein Capra Comp1 holen werde, da es ein geiler Bock ist. 

Gruß Christian


----------



## hubsi89 (11. November 2014)

Mir wurde mein Comp2 Ende des Sommers aus dem Kellerabteil geklaut und hatte keine Sekunde gezögert mir sofort wieder eins zu ordern (diesmal aber Comp1). Die Probleme sind bekannt und wurden mittlerweile gelöst (was ich so verfolgt habe). Bis zu einer gewissen Charge wurden sogar unaufgefordert neue Bremsadapter + neue Bremsbeläge fürs Comp2 (und glaub auch Comp1) nachgeliefert. Da war das Problem eine winzige Fehlstellung des hinteren Bremssattels. Was mich an der Sache etwas gestört hat, die Sendung kam eine Woche nachdem mein Bike schon weg war :-(

Bei mir wars das erste EnduroMTB (va in dieser Preisklasse) und da war ich skeptisch ob ein (vergleichsweise junger) Versender mit der ersten Auflage eines solchen Carbon MTBs das richtige ist. Letztendlich zählte für mich das Gesamtpaket (Sympathie der Marke, Design, Komponenten, Anmutung, usw.). Und das haut echt hin.

Hatte das Bike (wie viele andere auch schon) sowohl auf Touren, am Hometrail und Park im Einsatz. Hat überall wunderbar funktioniert und gab nicht einmal einen groben Defekt, trotz "artgerechter Haltung", wie man zu sagen pflegt.

Also ich greif mal vor, viel Spaß damit! ;-)


----------



## rocky_rm7 (11. November 2014)

hi
möchte mir auch das capra bestellen. jedoch weiß ich nicht bis zu welchem gewicht das bike zugelassen ist und ob jemand schon das capra hat und bestätigen kann das es super uphilltauglich ist.

gruß Lukas


----------



## hubsi89 (11. November 2014)

rocky_rm7 schrieb:


> hi
> möchte mir auch das capra bestellen. jedoch weiß ich nicht bis zu welchem gewicht das bike zugelassen ist und ob jemand schon das capra hat und bestätigen kann das es super uphilltauglich ist.
> 
> gruß Lukas



Super uphilltauglich ist für mich irgendwas zwischen XC und AM. Das Capra ist für mich ein Kompromiss der besser nicht sein könnte.
Ich kann dir sagen dass ich Touren um die 1.500hm am Stück fahre und ich bin weiß Gott nicht die größte Sportskanone und das geht ganz gut. Zumindest hilft mir die Vorfreude auf die Talfahrt über jedes Jucken und Zwicken in den Beinen hinweg ;-)

Nein ersthaft, die uphilltauglichkeit ist meines Erachtens stark von den pers. Vorlieben abhängig. In fast jeder Zeitschrift wird oft ein und das selbe Bike anders "bewertet" was die "Bergauffahreigenschaft" betrifft.


----------



## rocky_rm7 (11. November 2014)

hört sich ja nicht schlecht an. weiß jemand bis wieviel kg die federelemente zugelassen sind?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## YT-Industries (12. November 2014)

rocky_rm7 schrieb:


> hört sich ja nicht schlecht an. weiß jemand bis wieviel kg die federelemente zugelassen sind?


Hey Lukas,

für detaillierte Infos kannst du dich gern an unseren Service wenden: 09191-7363050

Viele Grüße!


----------



## ale2812 (12. November 2014)

YT-Industries schrieb:


> Hey Lukas,
> 
> für detaillierte Infos kannst du dich gern an unseren Service wenden: 09191-7363050
> 
> Viele Grüße!



ich hoffe das forum hier wurde nicht eröffnet, damit ständig auf die YT hotline verwiesen wird. so hat das sonst keinen sinn


----------



## FrankausHalle (12. November 2014)

ale2812 schrieb:


> ich hoffe das forum hier wurde nicht eröffnet, damit ständig auf die YT hotline verwiesen wird. so hat das sonst keinen sinn



Haha, das sehe ich auch so. Du kannst ja dann hier im Forum schreiben, was sie dir am Telefon erzählt haben.


----------



## derAndre (12. November 2014)

@ale2812 Word! Oder wie sagt ein altes Sprichwort: "Wer schreibt der bleibt!"


----------



## jps68 (12. November 2014)

...richtig sehe ich auch so, Antworten wären schon schön und nicht immer nur Hotline Hotline Hotline, nicht das diese noch zusammenbricht...
Dachte auch das dieses Forum da ist um Infos seitens Yt zu den gestellten Fragen zu bekommen, bzw einige Fragen die anstelle in der Hotline im Vorfeld zu klären sein können...
Vielleicht kommt das alles noch...


----------



## rocky_rm7 (12. November 2014)

hab antwort von yt erhalten. super vielen dank.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Acksch (12. November 2014)

rocky_rm7 schrieb:


> hab antwort von yt erhalten. super vielen dank.



Und?


----------



## rocky_rm7 (13. November 2014)

die rs federelemente sind alle bis 120kg ausgerichtet. beim rahmen weiß ich nicht aber der soll mehr aushalten.


----------



## FrankausHalle (13. November 2014)

Gibt es jemanden aus Zürich oder der Region, der ein Capra Pro besitzt und das ich mir mal anschauen könnte? Ich überlege mir eins zuzulegen, wollte es jedoch vorher gerne mal in echt und bunt sehen.


----------



## Acksch (13. November 2014)

Probefahrt war heute echt cool, Bike fährt sich wirklich super, nur an den Druck auf's Vorderrad müsste ich mich erst noch gewöhnen, da mein Fritzz das nicht hat. Wie sieht es eigentlich in Sachen Touren aus, werden die Arme schlapp über die Zeit? 

Die Sitzposition fühlte sich heute eigentlich ganz souverän an. 

Gruß Christian


----------



## dario88 (13. November 2014)

welches bist du gefahren?
und welches nimmst du und warum?

meine beim pro gelesen zu haben das dem tester der druck aufgefallen ist den man aufs vorderrad bringen muss


----------



## Acksch (14. November 2014)

Hi,

ich bin das Comp1 in M und das Pro in L gefahren. Ich werde mich aber für das Comp1 in L entscheiden, da diese Größe besser zu mir passt. Die Ausstattung vom Comp1 ist mehr als ausreichend für mich und die BOS Federung empfand ich als zu hart, obwohl vom Sag her ca. 30% bei mir rauskamen. Die Pike und der Monarch waren da um einiges angenehmer. 
Vom Feeling her hat man bedeutend mehr Druck auf dem Vorderrad im Vergleich zu meinem Fritzz, so dass ich meinen Fahrstil definitiv etwas anpassen muss. Auch obwohl ich das Bike nicht im Gelände testen konnte bin ich überzeugt, dass es Bergab eine Waffe ist, aber Bergauf etwas schwieriger zu fahren ist als mein jetziges. 

Gruß Christian


----------



## Maddin M. (15. November 2014)

Wie groß bist du denn? Bin nämlich auch am Schwanken zwischen M und L.


----------



## streamius (15. November 2014)

Größendiskussionen würden mich auch interessieren.
Bin auch am über legen mir ein capra zuzulegen, aber bin mir nicht sicher ob mir L reicht.
@yt: sind xl Rahmen auch mal geplant? Bin 1,95m da muss der hobel schon ordentlich lang sein...

Gruß matze


----------



## dario88 (15. November 2014)

1,95m ist schon heftig... ich bin 185cm und das ist schon eher maximum was den reach angeht.


----------



## Acksch (15. November 2014)

Maddin M. schrieb:


> Wie groß bist du denn? Bin nämlich auch am Schwanken zwischen M und L.


1,83m mit einer Schrittlänge von 82cm.

War heute noch mal mit meinen Kumpel heizen, dieser hat ein Wicked 650b und hat mich mal fahren lassen. Das Handling fühlt sich gleich dem Capra an, so dass ich jetzt auch einen Eindruck von Fahrten auf Trails habe. Ich bin jetzt etwas unsicher ob das Capra das richtige Bike für mich ist. Ich muss meinen Fahrstil doch größer umstellen als erwartet und deutlich aktiver auf dem Bike stehen, als mit meinem Fritzz. Ich weiß jetzt echt nicht ob ich das möchte und verbleibe wohl doch eher beim "Opa" Bike Fritzz, wie es heute so genannt wurde.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## streamius (15. November 2014)

@dario88: hab ich mir schon gedacht... zu schade, sollte ich mal an Forchheim zufällig vorbeikommen muss ich mich mal raufsetzen...


----------



## streamius (15. November 2014)

oder hat wer im Großraum München Ost ein Capra in L????


----------



## Acksch (16. November 2014)

Omg, ich hab's getan. 
Bike 3 dieses Jahr. Ahhh.......


----------



## Tier-1 (17. November 2014)

Hallo Ihr,
das Bike ist für Uphill geeignet und fühlt sich auf schnellen bergab Trails auch sehr sehr gut an, meiner Erfarung nach.
Berghoch braucht es etwas mehr Beinpower als mit nem reinen MTB. Aber dafür ist es für all die jenigen
dies mal laufen lassen möchten im Bikepark oder auch Ochsen-.GeißKopf Leogang usw....den das macht auch mit dem Bike
richtig spass, ganz sicher kein Downhillbike, aber ein Klasse Super Enduro !!!!!!


----------



## olympia (17. November 2014)

wie sieht es denn mit dem service bei den BOS ferderwerken aus, wenn da mal was mit sein sollte oder man einfach nur eine wartung machen möchte.
gibts da erfahrungswerte, kann man da selber was dran schrauben, gibt es ersatzteile?
muss man sie einschicken, zu YT, oder zu wem? wartezeiten?
sind ja fragen die man stellen muss falls man sich für das pro entscheiden möchte.


----------



## hubsi89 (17. November 2014)

http://www.mtb-mag.com/en/comparative-test-15-enduro-bikes-back-to-back/

Schon gesehen?


----------



## marco2 (18. November 2014)

Komischer Test: ich vermisse den Text. Neben einer Punketabelle für die Bikes scheint es da nicht viel zu geben.


----------



## dario88 (18. November 2014)

Doch, unter yt capra Details. Aber der Test ist vom Oktober. Der hier gepostete ist praktisch die Zusammenfassung. Ich finde aber es schneidet gut ab. Im uphill gibt's bessere- was jedem bewusst ist- wie das lapierre. Das specialized enduro ist auch richtig gut aber viel zu teuer für die Ausstattung. Genau wie gt.


----------



## Tier-1 (18. November 2014)

BOS Federelemente werden nur in Frankreich gewartet und die Teile auch dort bezogen, BOS liefert nur Teile an Geschulte und Autorisierte Servicestationen aus , wegen der Qualistandart. Da hier aber keiner eine Schulung hat und vielleicht auch keine Bekommt von den Franzosen
muss alles eingeschickt werden zu BOS. Also Entweder über eueren Bike Händler oder Ihr schickt es selbst Direkt ein. Dauer ca 2 Wochen.
So mein Letzter Stand (sollte es sich bereits geändert haben bitte um nachsicht).


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## blindside (19. November 2014)

BOS Service in De läuft über Sports Nut, es muss nichts nach Fr. geschickt werden. Service ist super und nicht mit dem teuren FOX Service bei Toxoh. zu vergleichen.


----------



## githriz (19. November 2014)

Für einen Garantiefall werden Bos Teile nach Frankreich geschickt, Durchlaufzeit ist ca. 3.5 Wochen.
Hab ich mehrfach hinter mir.


----------



## Acksch (19. November 2014)

Mein Capra Comp 1 kommt auch nächste Woche, gibt's da irgendwas beim Aufbau zu beachten?!
Gruß Christian


----------



## marco2 (19. November 2014)

... pm ...


----------



## Tier-1 (19. November 2014)

Glückwunsch Acksch !!! Alles nochmal nachziehn mit Drehmoment aber!!!


----------



## Straightflush (20. November 2014)

Zu den Drehmomenten. Stehn die überall drauf, oder wo bekomme ich die Übersicht her?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## dario88 (20. November 2014)

stehen überall drauf, siehe Bilder


----------



## FrankausHalle (20. November 2014)

Warum muss man alles nachziehen? Sind die ab Werk montierten Teile nicht ordentlich montiert?

Wie habt ihr es mit den Teilen gehandhabt, die gefettet werden müssen, also Innenlager, etc.? Sind die Teile ordentlich gefettet eingebaut?


----------



## Boardi05 (20. November 2014)

dario88 schrieb:


> Doch, unter yt capra Details. Aber der Test ist vom Oktober. Der hier gepostete ist praktisch die Zusammenfassung. Ich finde aber es schneidet gut ab. Im uphill gibt's bessere- was jedem bewusst ist- wie das lapierre. Das specialized enduro ist auch richtig gut aber viel zu teuer für die Ausstattung. Genau wie gt.



Stimmt so nicht, der Artikel von den 15 Bikes ist ne Zusammenfassung, dann wird Tag für Tag ein singletest vorgestellt, aber nur auf italienisch. YT Capra, Speci Enduro und das SantaCruz sind als einzeltest schon da. 

Kritisiert wird beim YT nur, dass es an technischen bzw. steilen anstiegen nicht so gut zu fahren ist, ansonsten alles top.


----------



## dario88 (20. November 2014)

geanau das waren meine worte?!
der yt einzeltest ist vom oktober.. link ist in der zusammenfassung


----------



## Boardi05 (20. November 2014)

dario88 schrieb:


> geanau das waren meine worte?!
> der yt einzeltest ist vom oktober.. link ist in der zusammenfassung



Von den 15 bikes gibts aber in ital. Sprache auch die aktuellen tests. Mtb mag is ja ursprünglich ne ital. Seite.

Gesendet von meinem GT-I9505 mit Tapatalk 2


----------



## Tier-1 (20. November 2014)

FrankausHalle schrieb:


> Warum muss man alles nachziehen? Sind die ab Werk montierten Teile nicht ordentlich montiert?
> 
> Wie habt ihr es mit den Teilen gehandhabt, die gefettet werden müssen, also Innenlager, etc.? Sind die Teile ordentlich gefettet eingebaut?


Das Nachziehen Ist zu Empfelen da sich das eine oder andere Teil bei mir wärend den ersten Fahrten leider lockerte , da ja in der Anleitung auch alle Drehmomente angegeben sind ist das ganze doch kein problem.
Fett war bei mir an den Schraubteilen überall ordendlich drauf.


----------



## Boardi05 (20. November 2014)

Capra

http://www.mtb-mag.com/enduro-test-2014-bici-1-yt-capra/

Speci

http://www.mtb-mag.com/enduro-test-2014-bici-2-specialized-enduro/

und das Santa

http://www.mtb-mag.com/enduro-test-2014-bici-3-santa-cruz-nomad/


----------



## FrankausHalle (25. November 2014)

Acksch schrieb:


> gibt's da irgendwas beim Aufbau zu beachten?!





marco2 schrieb:


> ... pm ...



schreib das doch mal ins Forum. Interessiert sicher auch andere, die demnächst ein Capra geliefert bekommen. So wie ich. ;-)


----------



## Acksch (26. November 2014)

Hi,

ich hab nun seit heute auch eine Ziege zu Hause. Der Aufbau ging wirklich leicht von der Hand, alles hat gepasst und war stimmig, nur beim Schnellspanner für’s Vorderrad war ich überfordert. Ich wusste nicht, dass man bei dem den Einrastpunkt verstellen kann. Ich habe bestimmt eine halbe Stunde probiert ihn beim Schließen nach oben auszurichten, doch absolut ohne Erfolg.
Nach einem kurzen Gespräch mit YT und diesem Video, war es aber dann ein Kinderspiel und binnen 2 Minuten erledigt. Aber mal im Ernst, wer kommt denn da allein darauf?
Einzig Schade ist, dass entgegen der Aussage von YT (unverbindlich) und diverser Gerüchte im Netz, bei mir keine Guid RS verbaut ist, „lediglich“ den schwarzen Kolben für den Monarch hab ich.
Da ich aber die Trail7 auch momentan schon nutze und ich voll und ganz überzeugt bin, hab ich damit eigentlich kein Problem, hab nur leider bei den Kumpels geprallt und nu hab ich den Salat. 

Morgen gibt es dann die erste Probefahrt. Ich freu mich schon riesig. 

Gruß Christian


----------



## jps68 (26. November 2014)

Hi Acksch,
gib uns doch bitte mal Infos von Deiner ersten Probefahrt...agilität, Bergauf, Bergab, Laufruhe, Handling etc etc etc
Wie groß bist Du und welchen Rahmen hast Du?

Thanks ....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Swenio (26. November 2014)

Viel Spaß damit ... Einfach geil das bike


----------



## Showa (27. November 2014)

Ich spiele mit den Gedanken, die Race Face Kurbel am Capra Comp 1 auszutauschen.
Wenn ich mir eine neue kaufe auf was muss ich achten? Tretlagerbreite, PF oder GPX, Q-Faktor. 

Ich hätte gerne eine XX1 1X11  ( https://www.sram.com/de/sram/mountain/products/sram-xx1-kurbel )oder eine RF Sixc ( http://www.raceface.com/components/cranks/sixc/ )


----------



## fone (27. November 2014)

die XX1 kostet die hälfte der SIXC. noch schöner als die SIXC finde ich die RF Next. optisch tut die XX1 ja nix für ein bike.
vorteil der XX1: kettenblätter passen über den spider. kettenblatt-tausch geht also super einfach.

tretlagertyp und -breite
kurbellänge
kettenlinie


----------



## YT-Industries (27. November 2014)

Showa schrieb:


> Ich spiele mit den Gedanken, die Race Face Kurbel am Capra Comp 1 auszutauschen.
> Wenn ich mir eine neue kaufe auf was muss ich achten? Tretlagerbreite, PF oder GPX, Q-Faktor.
> 
> Ich hätte gerne eine XX1 1X11  ( https://www.sram.com/de/sram/mountain/products/sram-xx1-kurbel )oder eine RF Sixc ( http://www.raceface.com/components/cranks/sixc/ )



Hey Showa,

der benötigte Q-Faktor bei der Sram Kurbel wäre beim Capra wide = Q168mm. Es gibt noch Q156mm. Diese würden vom Rahmen her auch noch passen, aber dann schleifen 100% immer die Fersen an Ketten- und Sitzstrebe.

Wichtig ist dabei eine Kurbel für den Press Fit Standard zu kaufen. Die Bezeichnung ist hierbei BB30.

http://www.bike-discount.de/de/kauf...1-fach-qf-168mm-bb30-170mm-95749/varid-123740

Bei RaceFace Kurbeln gibt es jeweils nur einen Q-Faktor. Dieser liegt bei der Next Kurbel bei 162mm und bei der Sixc Kurbel bei 168mm. Es wären also beide im grünen Bereich.

Innenlager benötigst du ein PF30 - 73mm breite beim CAPRA.

Falls du dich für die RaceFace Kurbel entscheiden solltest würden wir dir aber zur Next Kurbel raten, da die noch einmal um einiges leichter ist. Vermutlich im Moment die leichteste Kurbel auf dem Markt für Enduro.

Viele Grüße,
dein YT Industries Team


----------



## giosala1 (27. November 2014)

Ich bekomme  die Tage auch ein Comp1
mich würde interessieren  ob die Bremse  was taugt. Bin sonst nur mit Shimano  XTR Trail am DH Bike unterwegs.


----------



## Orakel (27. November 2014)

kurze frage, merkt ihr die von der Bike gemessen zugeringe Lenkopfsteifigkeit?
Ist die wirklich vorhanden?
Macht sich überhaupt nicht bemerkbar im Fahrbetrieb?


----------



## Acksch (27. November 2014)

Orakel schrieb:


> kurze frage, merkt ihr die von der Bike gemessen zugeringe Lenkopfsteifigkeit?
> Ist die wirklich vorhanden?
> Macht sich überhaupt nicht bemerkbar im Fahrbetrieb?



ein bissl, kannste aber vergessen 


Hab heute die erste Tour hinter mir, will aber noch kein abschließendes Statement abgeben, da ich das Fahrwerk mal völlig versaut hab. Hab zwar irgendwie zu Hause 25% SAG eingestellt und auch mehrfach überprüft, doch beim Fahren wurden daraus 40 -50 %. Durch das viel zu weiche Fahrwerk ist das Vorderrad in jeder Kurve abgeknickt und ich war meistens mehr Passagier als Pilot (hab’s aber trotzdem laufen lassen ).


Die Sitzposition empfinde ich als sehr angenehm, sie fordert zwar mehr vom Fahrer als mein Cube, macht das Bike aber deutlich agiler. Das Schöne am Capra ist, dass man viel abrupter in die Kurve einschlagen kann, als beim Cube. Im Gegensatz muss man seinen Fahrstil aber auch deutlich aktiver gestalten, es macht aber ordentlich Bock und Lust auf mehr.

Lediglich Bergauf musste schon deutlich mehr pumpen. Ich bin leider auch nicht der fitteste Biker (3- 4 Fahrten die Woche mit so 25km und 400-500hm), so dass ich das Kettenblatt wohl eher auf 30 oder 28 Zähne reduzieren werde.


Ich werde morgen die Dämpfer noch mal richtig einstellen und am Montag wieder fahren, da ich am WE leider gar keine Zeit habe und auch nicht zu Hause bin. 

Ich werde mich also am Montag noch mal melden und höchstwahrscheinlich ein Resümee ziehen können.


Bis dahin, alles Gute und Bremse auf!!!


Gruß Christian


----------



## ale2812 (27. November 2014)

Showa schrieb:


> Ich spiele mit den Gedanken, die Race Face Kurbel am Capra Comp 1 auszutauschen.
> Wenn ich mir eine neue kaufe auf was muss ich achten? Tretlagerbreite, PF oder GPX, Q-Faktor.
> 
> Ich hätte gerne eine XX1 1X11  ( https://www.sram.com/de/sram/mountain/products/sram-xx1-kurbel )oder eine RF Sixc ( http://www.raceface.com/components/cranks/sixc/ )


170 oder 175?


----------



## Showa (28. November 2014)

ale2812 schrieb:


> 170 oder 175?



Ich würde gerne einen 175 nehmen, Ich empfinde das Tretlager ein wenig tief. ich bin leider schon das eine Oder andere mal aufgesetzt.
Aus diesem Grund würde ich dann doch lieber wieder 170 nehmen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ale2812 (28. November 2014)

kommt natürlich auch auf den einsatzbereich drauf an. ich fahre bergauf relativ selten sehr technisch, sodass für mich der vorteil überwiegt. 

falls es mal wieder eine günstige xx1 kurbel in 175 bei amzon gibt, werde ich wohl zuschlagen.


----------



## Ruhrblick (28. November 2014)

Schon gesehen?

CAPRA CF Pro: Enduro Bike Of The Year 2015. (Dirt Magazine)





Die Saison läuft aber auch verdientermaßen gut bei YT...


----------



## Acksch (28. November 2014)

Na toll und ich hab nur das Comp 1.


----------



## giosala1 (28. November 2014)

Ich krieg meins nächste Woche....Comp1


----------



## Acksch (28. November 2014)

giosala1 schrieb:


> Ich krieg meins nächste Woche....Comp1



Wenn du das Gerät hast, kannste mal schreiben, ob bei dir die Guid verbaut ist? Wäre cool zu wissen.

Gruß Christian


----------



## DHJack (28. November 2014)

giosala1 schrieb:


> Ich krieg meins nächste Woche....Comp1


 ich auch! Hast du schon eine Mail wegen dem bezahlen bekommen? Ich schau schon seit ner Woche alle paar Stunden aber habe noch nichts...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Ruhrblick (28. November 2014)

Acksch schrieb:


> Na toll und ich hab nur das Comp 1.



Ist doch nicht so schlimm, der Rahmen ist doch der gleiche, also Kopf hoch!


----------



## giosala1 (28. November 2014)

I habe diese Woche den Restbetrag bezahlt. Denn Rest per Nachnahme.  Hab gestern Nachricht bekommen das die Kohle eingegangen ist. Heute mal nachgefragt. Und vorhin ne Nachricht bekommen. Bike wird nächste Woche montiert und geschickt.
Schauma mal wase dranschrauben


----------



## addius8 (29. November 2014)

Ich kann garnicht fassen, dass Acksch einen "schwarzen Kolben" bei seinem comp 1 hat. Ist das jetzt ein  RS Debonair oder ist nur der Kolben schwarz ? Ich überlege mir ebenfalls eine Next Kurbel für mein Comp 1 zu kaufen.


Ich fahre Magic Mary´s (vertstar) an meinem Capra und Nukeproof Elektron Pedale und meins wiegt 14,7 kg .
Ich fahre Rahmengrösse M, wie sieht das denn  bei euch mit dem Gewicht aus ?

Freue mich auf eure Antworten


----------



## marco2 (29. November 2014)

Bei YT wurde mir gesagt: der Kolben ist schwarz und sonst ist es der gleiche Dämpfer. Nur die Farbe ändert sich. Der Debonair ist ja auch keine wahnsinnige Neuerung, sondern nur eine große Luftkammer auf dem gleichen Dämpfer. Und der soll laut YT gar nicht mit dem Hinterbau funktionieren, weshalb immer die normale Kammer verbaut wird. Also, bis auf die Optik keine Änderung.


----------



## Thebike69 (29. November 2014)

Hi Gemeinde, was hat euch am Capra gefallen?
Was würdet ihr an den 2015er Modellen anderst machen?
Gibt es für die 2015er schon Änderungen, Farbcombi, Schaltung, Dämpfer usw usw????


----------



## addius8 (29. November 2014)

Also das Capra ist schon ein echt gutes Bike. Ich bin sehr zufrieden damit, jedoch ist mein einziges Problem mit meiner kleinen Ziege : Der Lack. Ich habe leider viele kleine Kratzer darin von Ästen oder wenn man es mit dem Rahmen irgendwo anlehnt. Aber sonst ist es meiner Meinung nach eines der besten Bikes, es geht super bergauf und noch am besten bergab. Meiner Meinung nach ist ein richtiges Enduro. Ich würde mich vielleicht freuen wenn Yt ein schwarz-gelbes Capra herausbringt mit XX1 Schaltwerk und einer Next Kurbel, Außerdem würde ich mich über Fox Federelemente freuen, dann würde ich mir vllt überlegen ein neues Capra zu kaufen  . Aber wenn FOX dann einen FLoat x und eine 36 Float. 

Sogar das grüne Capra sieht mit einer 36 Float schon sehr gut aus. ;D

und vielen Dank für deine Antwort @marco2 und echt ein besonderes Lob an @YT-Industries dafür, dass ihr so ein gutes Bike herausgebracht habt.


----------



## Thebike69 (29. November 2014)

Ich wollte mir das Pro kaufen. Wollte es aber gerne in Rot/Schwarz da mir das Gelb/Weis garnicht gefällt. Nun warte ich was für 2015 an lacken heraus kommt. 
Ich bin eher der RockShox Pike Fan;-)


----------



## giosala1 (29. November 2014)

Lustig i hab no ned mal meins, 
2014er. Da sind die 15er no weit weg


----------



## Thebike69 (29. November 2014)

Am 15.01. sollen die 2015er Präsentiert werden. Wie lange wartet man im Schnitt auf sein Capra?
Hab ja noch mein eifriges Cube


----------



## marco2 (29. November 2014)

Ich glaube ehrlich gesagt nicht, dass sich bis auf die Farbgebung viel ändern wird. Bei den Preisen wird YT langjährige Verträge mit ihren Zulieferern haben und das sind nicht allzu viele: Sram/ Bos/ RacFace/ E13/ Mavic. Und von denen schrauben sie ehr immer die aktuellen Teile ans Rad, wie der fleigende Wechsel von Elixir Trail zu Guide zeigt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## dario88 (29. November 2014)

@Thebike69 mit dem schnitt hat das nix zu tun. kommt auf die liefertermine an. hab mal was von mai 2015 gelesen..


----------



## Acksch (29. November 2014)

Ändern würde ich am Capra nicht viel, lediglich die 32T empfinde ich schon als sehr sportlich. 30T oder 28T würde mir besser gefallen, deshalb werd ich hier mal noch nachbessern. Ansonsten ist es ein Top Bike und macht unglaublich Bock.

Ich hab drei Wochen auf meine Ziege gewartet, aber nur weil wohl einer von seiner Bestellung zurückgetreten ist und ich sein Bike bekam. Ich hätte sonst wohl bis 15.12 warten müssen.




marco2 schrieb:


> , wie der fleigende Wechsel von Elixir Trail zu Guide zeigt.



Gibt's da welche? An meinem ist noch die Trail 7 verbaut, aber den schwarzen Kolben hab ich. 

Gruß Christian


----------



## Thebike69 (29. November 2014)

Ich fahre auch 32T 1x10, 28T oder 30T wäre auch meine Wahl!! 
Das wäre eher mein Farbtyp.


----------



## jps68 (29. November 2014)

Lieferzeiten ??, ein find ich wichtiger Einwurf. 
Wie lang habt Ihr in der Regel etwa auf Euer Bike warten müssen, sprich wann bestellt und wann geliefert??
Teilweise hört man von seehr langen "Warte"zeiten? Oder stimmt das nicht.
Schreibt doch bitte mal Eure Erfahrung, sprich Wartezeit...





msb-x-trail.de


----------



## alex08 (29. November 2014)

Bestelt am 4.4 geliefert Ende August


----------



## Acksch (29. November 2014)

16.11 bestellt und am 26.11 geliefert. Zahlung war Vorkasse, falls das auch relevant für's Liefern ist.


----------



## FrankausHalle (29. November 2014)

Hat das X01 Kettenblatt am Pro einen 94 oder 104mm Lochkreisdurchmesser?


----------



## alex08 (29. November 2014)

FrankausHalle schrieb:


> Hat das X01 Kettenblatt am Pro einen 94 oder 104mm Lochkreisdurchmesser?





FrankausHalle schrieb:


> Hat das X01 Kettenblatt am Pro einen 94 oder 104mm Lochkreisdurchmesser?


Hat ein 94 Durchmesser


----------



## FrankausHalle (29. November 2014)

Alles klar, vielen Dank. Also kann man ein 30er Blatt nachrüsten. Die 104mm Blätter scheint es ja nur ab 32 Zähne zu geben.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## alex08 (29. November 2014)

FrankausHalle schrieb:


> Alles klar, vielen Dank. Also kann man ein 30er Blatt nachrüsten. Die 104mm Blätter scheint es ja nur ab 32 Zähne zu geben.


Genau 30 geht


----------



## addius8 (29. November 2014)

@YT-Industries bitte nehmt euch ein Beispiel an dem Bild und setzt dies bitte um ! Ich saß gerade 2 Stunden daran den Schaltzug wieder in die Kettenstrebe zu legen.


----------



## giosala1 (29. November 2014)

Santa Cruz ist ein anderes Kaliber.
Ich hab noch ein 2014er V10....der Rahmen ist perfekt. Aber halt auch Schweineteuer 
Man kann nicht alles haben. 
Innenverlegte  Züge sind ja schön, aber Service  Freundlich  sicher nicht.


----------



## Swenio (30. November 2014)

April bestellt ... Juni bekommen... Ca. 10 wochen


----------



## ride-FX (30. November 2014)

FrankausHalle schrieb:


> Alles klar, vielen Dank. Also kann man ein 30er Blatt nachrüsten. Die 104mm Blätter scheint es ja nur ab 32 Zähne zu geben.


von raceface gibt es ein narrowwide 30er KB für 104mm kurbeln. hat dann schon integrierte muttern für die montage


----------



## Thebike69 (30. November 2014)

ride-FX schrieb:


> von raceface gibt es ein narrowwide 30er KB für 104mm kurbeln. hat dann schon integrierte muttern für die montage


Aha, gut zu wissen. 
Wie nennt man es, hat es nen Zusatz Namen???
Habe sowas noch nicht gefunden für die 104er


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Thiel (30. November 2014)

Ich habe mal kurz auf der Seite des Herstellers geschaut:

http://www.raceface.com/components/rings/rings/single-ring-narrow-wide/


----------



## addius8 (30. November 2014)

@YT-Industries Verfällt die Garantie auf den Rahmen, wenn man den ganzen Rahmen lackieren lässt, da der Lack schnell viele kleine Kratzer bekommt und an manchen stellen schnell auch mal aufplatzt


----------



## Acksch (30. November 2014)

Ich bleib beim Fahren öfters mal mit der Ferse am Schaltzug hinten an der Kettenstrebe hängen, habt ihr das auch? Kann man da was machen?

Gruß Christian


----------



## addius8 (30. November 2014)

Ja, @Acksch ein Kabelbinder hilft, jedoch schleift dann der Schaltzug an den Rahmen, wie man an den Bilden oben erkennt .
Ich habe die Stelle einfach mit Tesafilm gesichtert, man muss diesen Tesafilm aber erneuern wenn er abgeschliffen ist


----------



## ale2812 (30. November 2014)

addius8 schrieb:


> @YT-Industries Verfällt die Garantie auf den Rahmen, wenn man den ganzen Rahmen lackieren lässt, da der Lack schnell viele kleine Kratzer bekommt und an manchen stellen schnell auch mal aufplatzt



"

*Garantie*Ausschließlich für Bikes aus der Kategorie „Trail“ gewähren wir freiwillig eine zusätzliche Garantie. Deine gesetzlichen Rechte und vertraglichen Gewährleistungsansprüche bleiben hiervon unberührt.
Über die gesetzliche Gewährleistungspflicht hinaus garantieren wir Dir, dass der Rahmen der Bikes aus der Kategorie „Trail“ innerhalb eines Zeitraumes von vier Jahren ab Auslieferung frei von Material- und Verarbeitungsfehlern sein wird. Die Garantie erstreckt sich nicht auf Verschleißteile sowie Schäden an der Lackierung/Anodisierung. Verschleißteile sind: Lagerachsen, Wälzlager inkl. deren Dichtungen und Schmierstoffe (Rillenkugellager / Schrägkugellager / Nadellager etc.), Gleitlager, Führungen und Dichtungen von Federelementen, Antriebskomponenten (Kette / Ritzel / Kettenblätter / Freiläufe), Bremsbeläge.
Dennoch eingetretene Fehler werden wir nach eigenem Ermessen, auf unsere Kosten durch Reparatur oder Lieferung neuer oder generalüberholter Teile beheben. Außerdem behalten wir uns vor, bei Nichtverfügbarkeit Ersatz in einer anderen Farbe/Design oder durch ein gleichwertiges Produkt aus einem nachfolgendem Modelljahr zu ersetzten. Sonstige Ansprüche aufgrund dieser Garantie, insbesondere auf Schadensersatz oder Ersatz der Transport- und Montagekosten, sind ausgeschlossen. Deine vertraglichen oder gesetzlichen Rechte werden jedoch durch diese Garantie nicht berührt.
Ohne Einschränkung Deiner gesetzlichen Gewährleistungsrechte gelten für die Garantie folgende zusätzliche Bedingungen:
Die Garantie gilt nicht, wenn das Fahrrad Schäden oder Verschleißerscheinungen aufweist, die durch einen unsachgemäßen bzw. nicht bestimmungsgerechten Gebrauch gemäß den auf unserer Website dargestellten Einsatzgebieten für das jeweilige Fahrrad verursacht sind. Unsachgemäßer Gebrauch stellen dabei insbesondere folgende Maßnahmen dar:
Vernachlässigung des Produkts (ungenügende Pflege und Wartung)
Veränderungen am Rahmen oder der Gabel (z.B. Gravuren oder Lackierungen)
An- und Umbau zusätzlicher, von uns nicht ausdrücklich freigegebener Komponenten oder Austausch der von uns verbauten Komponenten bei Auslieferung durch nicht gleichartige Komponenten
Fortdauernden Betrieb eines Bikes mit falsch eingestellten, defekten oder ausgeschlagen Lagern oder defekten Federelementen
Beschädigungen des Sitzrohrs im Bereich seines Überstandes zum Oberrohr infolge einer zu weit aus dem Sitzrohr herausgezogen Sattelstütze.
Außerdem gilt die Garantie nicht, wenn das Fahrrad Schäden oder Verschleißerscheinungen aufweist, die durch Überbeanspruchungen aller Arten, insbesondere Stürze und Sprünge, verursacht sind. Überbeanspruchungen liegen jedenfalls vor bei:
Einer Deformation des Rahmens. Dies ist die Folge einer Überbelastung und damit ein Zeichen eines nicht sachgemäßen Einsatzes.
Einem verbogenen oder gebrochenen Schaltauge (Befestigungspunkt des hinteren Schaltwerks). Dies ist ein Resultat von Überlast oder fehlerhafter Justage. Dieses Bauteil stellt eine Sollbruchstelle dar und schützt Rahmen und Schaltwerk vor der Beschädigung durch Überlastung.

Unsere freiwillige Garantie gilt nur für den Ersterwerber des Produktes und erfordert eine Kopie des originalen Kaufbelegs."

http://www.yt-industries.com/de/agb/


----------



## Parlendin (1. Dezember 2014)

Für 2015 wäre ein Capra mit vollständigem Zocchi Aufbau geil, dann könnte ich mich auch nicht mehr beherschen, wenn dann noch ne Next SL oder SixC verbaut wären... sabber sabber sabber...


----------



## LMatthias (1. Dezember 2014)

Hey zusammen,

ich hab da mal ne blöde Frage bzw. bräuchte eure Unterstützung. Welches Werkzeug brauche ich um das Kettenblatt am Pro zu wechseln?

Vielen Dank für eure Hilfe


----------



## Maddin M. (1. Dezember 2014)

Acksch schrieb:


> Hi,
> 
> ich hab nun seit heute auch eine Ziege zu Hause. Der Aufbau ging wirklich leicht von der Hand, alles hat gepasst und war stimmig, nur beim Schnellspanner für’s Vorderrad war ich überfordert. Ich wusste nicht, dass man bei dem den Einrastpunkt verstellen kann. Ich habe bestimmt eine halbe Stunde probiert ihn beim Schließen nach oben auszurichten, doch absolut ohne Erfolg.
> Nach einem kurzen Gespräch mit YT und diesem Video, war es aber dann ein Kinderspiel und binnen 2 Minuten erledigt. Aber mal im Ernst, wer kommt denn da allein darauf?
> ...



Hey Aksch,

welche Größe hast du denn genommen und wie groß bist du? Bin 1,83m und noch am Schwanken zwischen M und L. Danke für deine Antwort!


----------



## Acksch (2. Dezember 2014)

Hi,


das lässt sich relativ schlecht verallgemeinern, dem einen passt es so und dem anderen so. Ich persönlich empfand aufgrund meiner Größe die Rahmengröße M als zu gedrungen und deshalb habe ich mich für L entschieden. Das kann aber bei dir schon ganz anders sein. Hast du keine Möglichkeit dich vorher mal auf einen Bock zu hocken?


Gruß Christian


----------



## Thebike69 (2. Dezember 2014)

Ich bin 179cm und würde das M kaufen, ist mein empfinden. Mein Bikekollege ist 185cm und hat das L gekauft.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## FrankausHalle (2. Dezember 2014)

Ich bin 180 habe aber nur eine Schrittlänge von 82 und habe ein M genommen. Das passt mir recht gut.

Noch eine Sache, muss man zum Wechseln des Kettenblattes eigentlich die Kurbel ausbauen oder bekommt man das Blatt über den Kurbelarm gefummelt?


----------



## Acksch (2. Dezember 2014)

Du musst wohl nur die Kettenführung und ggf. Pedale abschrauben. Kette ab und dann kannst du es herausfädeln. 

Gruß Christian


----------



## addius8 (2. Dezember 2014)

@Maddin M. Hallo ich bin auch 1,83 groß und besitze ein Capra in M und das ist echt passend. Außerdem ist ein Radstand von 1196mm echt groß, ich empfehle dir nur eins in L zu kaufen wenn du fast nur Cross Country damit fahren willst. Ich fahre Downhill und Enduro und habe mit aus Agilitätsgründen das in M gekauft. Aber passen tut M dir, allein von der Körpergröße her besser.


----------



## ride-FX (2. Dezember 2014)

Das Capra in L hat einen Reach von 445mm! Das ist schon ordentlich groß, va. wenn man mehr Enduro(Rennen, meist bergab) fährt und das ist ja was sich die meisten wünschen.... Ein Bike das Bergauf pedalierbar ist und bergab wie ein DH-Bike läuft.


----------



## olligpunkt (2. Dezember 2014)

Kann jemand der Capra Besitzer mal was zur Touren Tauglichkeit sagen. Ich fahre zwar sehr gerne u viel bergab, gerne technisch u gerne auch schnell. Aber das lange kurbeln bergauf und längere Touren sind mir genauso wichtig. Ich saß zwar in Forchheim mal kurz drauf, leider hast dann grad heftig geregnet. Ich hatte den Eindruck vom kurzen aufsitzen das es von der Position ziemlich aufs abfahren ausgelegt ist. 
Mein jetziges Bike (Stevens Ridge Max) fährt sich zwar sehr gut bergauf und auch bergab, ist mir aber viel zu schwer. 
Deshalb such ich auch was leichteres was auch zum Touren taugt.


----------



## maschinenteil (2. Dezember 2014)

Hallo zusammen,

ich interessiere mich für das Capra und spiele mit dem Gedanken, mir das Bike anzuschaffen. Leider ist Forchheim sehr weit weg, dennoch würde ich gerne einmal probesitzen. Ich wohne im Postleitzahlengebiet 32XXX und möchte einmal fragen, ob jemand in der Nähe ein Capra in der Größe M besitzt und mich darauf einmal probesitzen lassen würde. Ich bin 1,75 cm groß. Somit sollte M eigentlich für mich passen. Man kann zwar Geometriedaten von ähnlichen Bikes mit denen des Capra vergleichen, aber es geht halt nichts über probesitzen. Ich würde mich freuen, wenn sich jemand findet.

Gruß Mario


----------



## addius8 (2. Dezember 2014)

Hätte nur 421xx anzubieten.
Capra Comp 1 größe m 

@maschinenteil


----------



## thehoff (3. Dezember 2014)

Hi, mal eine kurze Zwischenfrage, das Capra hat ISCG 05 als standard? oder?


----------



## ride-FX (3. Dezember 2014)

http://www.yt-industries.com/shop/de/Bikes/Trail/Capra-CF-Pro?xbe3e4=l5upgjjlsqutjogdom066d9167

ja!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Showa (3. Dezember 2014)

@maschinenteil 

474XX 

Capra Comp1 Grösse M


----------



## thehoff (3. Dezember 2014)

Verwendet das Capra den den X-12 standard am HR?


----------



## addius8 (3. Dezember 2014)

@thehoff ja es hat x-12
und vorne 15mm


----------



## turbo-555 (3. Dezember 2014)

addius8 schrieb:


> @thehoff ja es hat x-12
> und vorne 15mm


 
20mm vorne für die PRO


----------



## yoobee (4. Dezember 2014)

Tourentauglicher ist sicher das Radon, ich schwanke neuerdings auch zwischen beiden... Das Carbon X01 ist leichter und (momentan) besser ausgestattet als das Capra Comp1 (und günstiger noch dazu!). Einzig der steilere Lenkwinkel stört mich etwas, da ich eher abfahrtsorientiert bin.

http://www.bike-discount.de/de/kaufen/radon-slide-carbon-27,5-x01-239770/wg_id-10074

Ich warte auf jeden Fall noch auf die 2015er Capras.


----------



## olympia (4. Dezember 2014)

yoobee schrieb:


> Tourentauglicher ist sicher das Radon, ich schwanke neuerdings auch zwischen beiden... Das Carbon X01 ist leichter und (momentan) besser ausgestattet als das Capra Comp1 (und günstiger noch dazu!). Einzig der steilere Lenkwinkel stört mich etwas, da ich eher abfahrtsorientiert bin.
> http://www.bike-discount.de/de/kaufen/radon-slide-carbon-27,5-x01-239770/wg_id-10074
> Ich warte auf jeden Fall noch auf die 2015er Capras.



sehe ich auch so, das Radon ist schon geil ausgestattet und hat auch in der Mountainbike sehr stark abgeschnitten!
Aber ist halt eben ein Radon :O
und der steile Lenkwinkel stört mich auch!
Ich warte auch mal die 15er YT's ab oder vielleicht kommt noch ein geiles LTD Capra zu Weihnachten!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## addius8 (4. Dezember 2014)

Also ich hatte auch überlegt mir das Radon zu kaufen aber hab mich dagegen entschieden 
1: wegen dem steilen Lektwinkel
2: Weil da All Mountain Laufräder verbaut sind und vorallem weil der Radon Rahmen echt scheisse ist. Ich bin ihn selbst gefahren und er ist eindeutig wesentlich schlechter bergab als das capra und meiner Meinung nach auch ein wenig schlechter bergauf. Also habe ich auf jeden Fall das Capra genommen @yoobee


----------



## FrankausHalle (4. Dezember 2014)

Ich bin auch lange Zeit zwischen dem Slide und dem Capra hin und her geschwankt. Ich war sogar einmal in Bonn und bin das Radon  probegefahren. Letztendlich habe ich mich für das Capra entschieden. Denn wenn ich recht überlege, was fahre ich eigentlich? Irgendwelche Waldautobahnen hoch und technische Trails runter. Hier in meiner Gegend gibt es keine (bzw. nur wenige) Trails hoch. Die handvoll Situation, in denen es mal technisch bergauf geht, dafür richte ich nicht die Geometrie meines Bikes aus. Ich wollte es abfahrtorientierter und habe mich daher (unter anderen Merkmalen) für den flacheren Lenkwinkel entschieden.


----------



## Acksch (4. Dezember 2014)

Ich will heute mein Kettenblatt (race face narrow wide 30T) tauschen, könnt ihr mir sagen mit welchem Drehmoment ich es an der Kurbel festschrauben soll?
Danke.

Gruß Christian


----------



## FrankausHalle (4. Dezember 2014)

8-11 Nm


----------



## Acksch (4. Dezember 2014)

Ich schon wieder. Leider kann man das Kettenblatt nicht einfach herunterfädeln, so dass ich nun die rechte Kurbel demontieren muss. Weiß einer wie das geht, bzw. worauf ich achten muss? 
Hat die Kurbel einen integrierten Abzieher?

Danke. 

Gruß Christian


----------



## turbo-555 (4. Dezember 2014)

Acksch schrieb:


> Ich schon wieder. Leider kann man das Kettenblatt nicht einfach herunterfädeln, so dass ich nun die rechte Kurbel demontieren muss. Weiß einer wie das geht, bzw. worauf ich achten muss?
> Hat die Kurbel einen integrierten Abzieher?
> 
> Danke.
> ...


----------



## ride-FX (4. Dezember 2014)

was ein gefummel, kurbel demontieren, kb wechseln, kurbel wieder drauf. ohne kefü ist das doch zack zack gemacht


----------



## Acksch (4. Dezember 2014)

Das mit dem Fummeln hab ich probiert. Ich bekomm das nicht hin, da klemmt es vorn und hinten.
Ich hab aber gesehen, dass ich nen integrierten Abzieher habe. Dazu muss ich als erstes den Deckel von der rechten Kurbel mit einem 10er Inbus ab und dann mit dem 8er den Abzieher dahinter benutzen. Leider fehlt mir nun aber der Drehmomentschlüssel mit dem ich dann wieder die Kurbel mit dem 8er festschrauben kann und das mit 61Nm. Da geht's morgen mal zum Obi. 

Ich brauch dringend mehr Werkzeug. 

Gruß Christian


----------



## ale2812 (4. Dezember 2014)

falls ihr einen haltbaren rahmen sucht, dann nehmt nicht das slide. falls man nur all mountain fährt, keine sprünge und drops, dann ist das slide das richtige - wobei man dann auch gleich ein AM nehmen kann. Radon hat mehrfach sehr genau auf den einsatzbereich des slide hingewiesen, und das hat mit dem capra konzept (für bikepark und trail das gleiche bike) nichts zu tun.


----------



## Acksch (5. Dezember 2014)

Morgen, 

wenn ich das 32er Blatt gegen ein 30er getauscht habe, muss ich dann auch ein Glied aus der Kette nehmen?

Gruß Christian


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## gernotkrinner (5. Dezember 2014)

Acksch schrieb:


> Morgen,
> 
> wenn ich das 32er Blatt gegen ein 30er getauscht habe, muss ich dann auch ein Glied aus der Kette nehmen?
> 
> Gruß Christian


Ich habe es nicht gemacht und hab bis jetzt keine Probleme...


----------



## giosala1 (5. Dezember 2014)

Wie genau sind bei euch die Liefertermine für die Räder eingehalten worden?
Würde mich interessieren.


----------



## GeorgOctane (5. Dezember 2014)

giosala1 schrieb:


> Wie genau sind bei euch die Liefertermine für die Räder eingehalten worden?
> Würde mich interessieren.


Für Anfang dieser Woche wurde der Versand angekündigt, am Donnerstag kam es an... allerdings ohne eine Mail bzgl. Versandbestätigung (oder irgendein Filter hats bei mir gefressen)


----------



## steggle (5. Dezember 2014)

GeorgOctane schrieb:


> Für Anfang dieser Woche wurde der Versand angekündigt, am Donnerstag kam es an... allerdings ohne eine Mail bzgl. Versandbestätigung (oder irgendein Filter hats bei mir gefressen)


 
Welches Modell hast du? Sind die angekündigten 2015 Teile verbaut worden??
Mein Ccomp1 war auf diese Woche geplant und verschiebt sich bis auf Weiteres!


----------



## FrankausHalle (5. Dezember 2014)

GeorgOctane schrieb:


> ... allerdings ohne eine Mail bzgl. Versandbestätigung



Wie ist denn das zu verstehen? Stand dann der Liefermensch mit diesem mordsgroßen Karton vor der Tür, ohne sich vorher anzukündigen?


----------



## giosala1 (5. Dezember 2014)

Mir wurde gesagt diese Woche, den Restbetrag habe ich bezahlt. Das andere wäre per Nachnahme. ..
gekommen ist nix.
Und per Mail keine Antwort. 
Finde ich ein wenig Schade.


----------



## Ruhrblick (5. Dezember 2014)

Ich glaube, die Forchheimer sind ein wenig im (Vorweihnachts-)streß. Meine Reklamation vom Dienstag wurde auch erst am Donnerstag zur Kenntnis genommen und bearbeitet.


----------



## GeorgOctane (5. Dezember 2014)

steggle schrieb:


> Welches Modell hast du? Sind die angekündigten 2015 Teile verbaut worden??
> Mein Ccomp1 war auf diese Woche geplant und verschiebt sich bis auf Weiteres!


Ich habe das Pro (in M) bestellt, keine Ahnung was da drauf ist, bin gerade auf der Rückreise aus Chile :/

Edit: Guide RSC sind drauf, sollte sonst noch was neuer sein?



FrankausHalle schrieb:


> Wie ist denn das zu verstehen? Stand dann der Liefermensch mit diesem mordsgroßen Karton vor der Tür, ohne sich vorher anzukündigen?


Genau so ist es, hab das Teil allerdings vorsorglich zu meinen Eltern schicken lassen, die sind die meiste Zeit zu Hause...


----------



## DHJack (5. Dezember 2014)

Meins sollte eigentlich auch diese Woche kommen...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## giosala1 (5. Dezember 2014)

Jetzt ist is laut YT noch in der Produktion.
Und wird dann verschickt.


----------



## hubsi89 (6. Dezember 2014)

Mein ist/war mit LT diese woche geplant, nach rü meinerseits ist alles auf kurs, mail hab ich keins bekommen, rechne aber nächste woche mit dem "weihnachtsmann in gelb"! (Comp1, lieferung nach ö)


----------



## maschinenteil (7. Dezember 2014)

@addius8
@Showa

Danke, dass ihr euch auf meine Frage in die Runde bzgl. Probesitzen gemeldet habt! Ich komme ggf. darauf zurück.

Grüße Mario


----------



## FrankausHalle (8. Dezember 2014)

Kennt jemand die genaue Achsensystembezeichnung vom Pro (vorne und hinten)? In der Ausstattungsbeschreibung ist diese nicht aufgeführt.


----------



## gernotkrinner (8. Dezember 2014)

FrankausHalle schrieb:


> Kennt jemand die genaue Achsensystembezeichnung vom Pro (vorne und hinten)? In der Ausstattungsbeschreibung ist diese nicht aufgeführt.


Hab zwar kein Pro aber hinten sollte es das gleiche wie bei den anderen Capras sein (x-12 142) und vorne ist bei der BOS eine QR20 Steckachse anstatt einer QR15 wie bei der Pike.


----------



## HD-OM-666 (8. Dezember 2014)

Hi,

hat einer von euch schon mit e13 Teile irgend welche Probleme gehabt???
Stellt euch auf sehr lange Wartezeiten ein warte jetzt schon einen Monat auf meinem Laufradsatz so eine sch....

GRUß


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## giosala1 (8. Dezember 2014)

Dann bin ich mal gespannt  wenn mal Garantie  ansteht.


----------



## HD-OM-666 (8. Dezember 2014)

Ja nur viel Spaß beim Warten


----------



## Motzproll (8. Dezember 2014)

Hallo zusammen, mich interessiert ,wieso viele von euch für Camp 1 entschieden und habt jetzt eure Probleme  .Warum habt ihr nicht  den Camp 2 bestellt bzw. was spricht gegen ihn ……

Besten Dank im Voraus


----------



## giosala1 (8. Dezember 2014)

Ich hab mir das grüne bestellt , weils mir am besten gefällt. Wenns den kommt 
Ausstattung  wird sich zeigen, ob mir eine 1fach vorne reicht. Mich hat das Comp2 auch gereizt.


----------



## marco2 (8. Dezember 2014)

Der LRS ist bei beiden Bikes eh der gleiche. Ob es damit Probleme gibt, wird sich zeigen, wenn es einmal da ist. 

Ich hab mich für das Comp1 entschieden, da es vorne kein Schaltungsgeraffel hat.


----------



## gernotkrinner (8. Dezember 2014)

Ich wollte das Grüne!  War der 1x11 am Anfang gegenüber auch skeptisch, möchte sie aber mittlerweile nicht mehr missen...


----------



## impressive (8. Dezember 2014)

Comp 1 wegen der 1x11 Schaltung. Die wollte ich unbedingt haben.

Ausserdem gefällt mir der grüne Rahmen besser als der schwarz/rote.


----------



## Swenio (8. Dezember 2014)

Hallo,

ich habe das Comp 2, obwohl mir das Grüne besser gefällt. Allerdings wollte ich nicht auf 1x11 umsteigen. Ich brauche meine Übersetzungsbreite, da ich nicht der Megaoberschenkelpowerbiker bin 

Zu den bisher im Thread genannten Mängeln: 
Ich habe bisher (seit Anfang Juni und 1000 km ruppiger Trails; leider war ich aufgrund eines Ellenbogenbruchs den halben Sommer ausser gefecht) keinen einzigen Materialmangel gehabt. Ich habe weder Lack noch sonstige Defekte gehabt. Lediglich die Abnutzung des hinteren Bremsbelages war aufgrund des Adapters nicht optimal. Aber diesen Mangel hat YT von sich aus mit neuen Belägen und einem neuen Adapter behoben, ohne dass ich etwas veranlassen musste. 

Kurz um ich bin mit meiner Ziege vollstens zufrieden. Ich möchte sie nicht mehr missen. 

VG
Swenio


----------



## HD-OM-666 (8. Dezember 2014)

Wenn einer von euch einen neuen Laufradsatz sucht ( E13 Trs+ in 27,5 neu und unbenutzt einfach mailen.


----------



## yoobee (8. Dezember 2014)

yoobee schrieb:


> Ich warte auf jeden Fall noch auf die 2015er Capras.





olympia schrieb:


> Ich warte auch mal die 15er YT's ab oder vielleicht kommt noch ein geiles LTD Capra zu Weihnachten!



Oh Mann, so kann's gehen... Bin jetzt raus, es wird doch kein Capra  und auch kein Radon... Konnte am Samstag einem guten Angebot nicht widerstehen  Der Stealth-Look ist so geil...

http://www.specialized.com/de/de/bikes/archive/2014/enduro/enduro-expert-carbon



PS: Keine Wartezeit und noch günstiger als das Comp-2...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Motzproll (8. Dezember 2014)

Ist es möglich , camp 2 in grün zu  bestellen.?


----------



## FrankausHalle (8. Dezember 2014)

yoobee schrieb:


> Der Stealth-Look ist so geil...


Glückwunsch. Da haste dir was schickes gekauft. Sieht top aus.
26", ist das richtig?



Motzproll schrieb:


> Ist es möglich , camp 2 in grün zu  bestellen.?


Nein. Wenn sowas hier im Forum gefragt wurde, wurde das von YT immer verneint.


----------



## yoobee (8. Dezember 2014)

FrankausHalle schrieb:


> Glückwunsch. Da haste dir was schickes gekauft. Sieht top aus.
> 26", ist das richtig?


Danke! Ja, 26er. Passt, bin ich gewohnt  Es liegen verschiedene Farb-Decals dabei, aber ich lasse es schwarz.



> Nein. Wenn sowas hier im Forum gefragt wurde, wurde das von YT immer verneint.



Richtig. Da hilft nur auf 2015 warten und hoffen...


----------



## DHJack (9. Dezember 2014)

Hat schon jemand der sein Capra eigentlich in KW49 bekommen sollte ne Versandbestätigung bekommen?


----------



## FrankausHalle (9. Dezember 2014)

Mein Capra Pro soll in KW 50, also die Tage, geliefert werden und wurde letzten Donnerstag dem Lieferanten übergeben. Bekommen habe ich es aber noch nicht. Aber Lieferung mit Verzollung in der Schweiz dauert mitunter länger.

Hätte ich bei YT nicht nachgefragt, hätte ich das nicht erfahren. Eine Versandmail, scheinen die nicht zu verschicken.


----------



## Acksch (9. Dezember 2014)

FrankausHalle schrieb:


> Eine Versandmail, scheinen die nicht zu verschicken.



Doch, doch, die gibt's. Hab damals auch eine bekommen, inkl. Sendungsnummer. 

Gruß Christian


----------



## turbo-555 (9. Dezember 2014)

Acksch schrieb:


> Doch, doch, die gibt's. Hab damals auch eine bekommen, inkl. Sendungsnummer.
> 
> Gruß Christian


 


FrankausHalle schrieb:


> Mein Capra Pro soll in KW 50, also die Tage, geliefert werden und wurde letzten Donnerstag dem Lieferanten übergeben. Bekommen habe ich es aber noch nicht. Aber Lieferung mit Verzollung in der Schweiz dauert mitunter länger.
> 
> Hätte ich bei YT nicht nachgefragt, hätte ich das nicht erfahren. Eine Versandmail, scheinen die nicht zu verschicken.


 

Ich erinnere mich nicht mehr ob ich eine mail gekriegt habe...sendungsnummerjedenfalls gibt's nicht (für die schweiz). du hörst dannvon der speditionsfirma..du musst dann die zollgebühren auf ihren bankkonto überweisen und erst dann wird die capra geliefert.


----------



## FrankausHalle (9. Dezember 2014)

turbo-555 schrieb:


> .du musst dann die zollgebühren auf ihren bankkonto überweisen und erst dann wird die capra geliefert.



Um himmelswillen, was ist denn das für ein Affentheater. Das dauert doch ewig. Wieso kassieren die nicht bar bei Übergabe? Ist doch sonst auch immer so üblich. 
Na ich werde es ja sehen.


----------



## turbo-555 (9. Dezember 2014)

FrankausHalle schrieb:


> Um himmelswillen, was ist denn das für ein Affentheater. Das dauert doch ewig. Wieso kassieren die nicht bar bei Übergabe? Ist doch sonst auch immer so üblich.
> Na ich werde es ja sehen.


 
keine ahnung..
es ist so wenn die gleiche speditionsfirma ist die auch meine geliefert hat...es ist eine kleinere aus Basel(alpha sped), nicht eine der üblichen (DPD, TNT,..)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## FrankausHalle (9. Dezember 2014)

Stimmt, AlphaSped heißen die.
Und wie lange hat es dann bei dir ab der Überweisung der Zollgebühren bis zur tatsächlichen Lieferung gedauert?


----------



## turbo-555 (9. Dezember 2014)

FrankausHalle schrieb:


> Stimmt, AlphaSped heißen die.
> Und wie lange hat es dann bei dir ab der Überweisung der Zollgebühren bis zur tatsächlichen Lieferung gedauert?


 
ich hab an einem freitag das geld überwiesen (da es ein ubs konto ist, bin ich direkt an eine ubs filiale gegangen um die überweisung zu machen), die capra wurde am montag geliefert


----------



## HD-OM-666 (9. Dezember 2014)

Kann mir einer sagen was die Capra  für ein Einbaumaß die Narbe hinten hat???


----------



## turbo-555 (9. Dezember 2014)

HD-OM-666 schrieb:


> Kann mir einer sagen was die Capra  für ein Einbaumaß die Narbe hinten hat???


 
meinst du das:



gernotkrinner schrieb:


> Hab zwar kein Pro aber hinten sollte es das gleiche wie bei den anderen Capras sein (x-12 142) und vorne ist bei der BOS eine QR20 Steckachse anstatt einer QR15 wie bei der Pike.


----------



## FrankausHalle (9. Dezember 2014)

.


----------



## HD-OM-666 (9. Dezember 2014)

Hey danke.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Acksch (9. Dezember 2014)

Hi, I need help. 
Ich hab gerade gesehen dass sich mein Schaltwerk vom Rahmen lösen wollte. Nun hatte ich vor, dass Schräubchen mit etwas Locktite zu sichern, aber beim Abschrauben habe ich nicht aufgepasst und nun weiß ich nicht in welcher Reihenfolge die beiden Unterlegscheiben angeordnet werden müssen. Leider gibt es auch keine Anleitung und bei der Sram Teileliste https://sram-cdn-pull-zone-gsdesign...fault/files/techdocs/2015_sram_spc_reva_0.pdf auf Seite 46 ist dieser gewellte Ring nicht aufgeführt. 

Kennt ihr euch da aus?

Gruß


----------



## frank70 (9. Dezember 2014)

FrankausHalle schrieb:


> Stimmt, AlphaSped heißen die.
> Und wie lange hat es dann bei dir ab der Überweisung der Zollgebühren bis zur tatsächlichen Lieferung gedauert?


doch, bar geht auch. habe ich vor 2monaten so gemacht


----------



## olympia (10. Dezember 2014)

yoobee schrieb:


> Oh Mann, so kann's gehen... Bin jetzt raus, es wird doch kein Capra  und auch kein Radon... Konnte am Samstag einem guten Angebot nicht widerstehen  Der Stealth-Look ist so geil...
> http://www.specialized.com/de/de/bikes/archive/2014/enduro/enduro-expert-carbon
> 
> PS: Keine Wartezeit und noch günstiger als das Comp-2...



@yobee: günstiger als das comp2? wo gibts/gabs denn dieses angebot?


----------



## giosala1 (11. Dezember 2014)

Heute ist mein Comp 1 auch eingetroffen,  sauber verpackt. Gestern verschickt worden heute da ?
Und war relativ schnell zusammen gebaut.Schleift nix usw. Guide Bremse und schwarzer Dämpfer sind auch an Bord.


----------



## Boardi05 (11. Dezember 2014)

giosala1 schrieb:


> Heute ist mein Comp 1 auch eingetroffen,  sauber verpackt. Gestern verschickt worden heute da ?
> Und war relativ schnell zusammen gebaut.Schleift nix usw. Guide Bremse und schwarzer Dämpfer sind auch an Bord.



Bilder, bilder, bilder... 

Bitte, danke


----------



## HD-OM-666 (11. Dezember 2014)

Das ist meine Ziege.


----------



## Acksch (11. Dezember 2014)

Ich will auch die Guid.


----------



## HD-OM-666 (11. Dezember 2014)

Ach für was Sram Bremsen geben sich doch nichts was soll die besser können als die Trail sind beide Anker.


----------



## Acksch (11. Dezember 2014)

HD-OM-666 schrieb:


> sind beide Anker.




Aber lieber haben und nicht brauchen, als brauchen und nicht haben.


----------



## dezilaiceps (11. Dezember 2014)

Welche Ausführung der Guide wird denn am Comp1 verbaut?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Acksch (12. Dezember 2014)

Morgen, die RS müsste es sein und bei der Pro die RSC. 

Mal noch ne andere Frage. Wie habt ihr das Problem mit dem empfindlichen Lack gelöst oder nehmt ihr es getreu dem Motto, "Wo gehobelt wird, da fallen Späne?".

Gruß Christian


----------



## giosala1 (12. Dezember 2014)

Ich habe mir den Schutzfolien Satz von easy whrapped geholt, die sind Top.
Zwar nicht ganz billig. Aber ich habe sie schon meinem V10 dran , das Bike wird dadurch sehr gut geschützt.


----------



## Acksch (12. Dezember 2014)

War die blasenfreie Montage schwer?
Hättest du Lust mir ein Foto zu machen, am liebsten eins vom Oberrohr?

Gruß


----------



## Showa (12. Dezember 2014)

Schau mal hier;

http://www.invisiframe.co.uk/YT-INDUSTRIES/CAPRA


----------



## giosala1 (12. Dezember 2014)

So erste Probefahrt nur mal auf der Strasse.
Mein Tip gleich mal die Dämpferbolzen kontrolieren ,  bei mir war einer nicht richtig festgeschraubt.  Vortrieb des Bikes ist so ähnlich wie bei einem Freerider. 
Bin mal aufs Gelände gespannt. 30 Kettenblatt brauche ich noch. Bis Bikeparks wieder offen haben kommen Klickpedale dran  ...XT Trail . Gewicht komlett Grösse M 
14,13 kg


----------



## FrankausHalle (12. Dezember 2014)

Meins Pro ist heute gekommen, und der Dämpferbolzen war ebenfalls locker.

In den unteren schweren Gängen, beim kräftigen Treten knackt oder rattert irgendwas. Hatte das jemand schon mal? Oder irgendwelche Ideen?


----------



## turbo-555 (12. Dezember 2014)

FrankausHalle schrieb:


> Meins Pro ist heute gekommen, und der Dämpferbolzen war ebenfalls locker.
> 
> In den unteren schweren Gängen, beim kräftigen Treten knackt oder rattert irgendwas. Hatte das jemand schon mal? Oder irgendwelche Ideen?




ich hab beide gehabt...

ich musste nur der schaltungskabel am lenker ziehen


----------



## FrankausHalle (12. Dezember 2014)

Echt? Sollte es so einfach sein? Aber was ist denn der Grund für das Geräusch?

Mist, jetzt bin ich unterwegs, sonst würde ichs gleich mal ausprobieren.
Danke für den Tipp.


----------



## Tier-1 (13. Dezember 2014)

Hallo,
knacken beim antreten / zieh die Kurbel mal nach ist ein 10 imbus Kettenblattseite Drehmoment steht drauf. Danach die Pedale nochmal , Unterlegscheiben mitverwenden, bei Carbonkurbel sind kleine Unterlegscheiben mitdabei diese müssen zwischen Kurbelarm und Pedal.
MFG


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## addius8 (13. Dezember 2014)

Weiss einer von euch ob es die Crossmax Enduro auch noch in 2015 Capra Modellen geben wird ? Weil sie ja schon etwas älter sind ... Mich würde das interessieren, da ich mir doch das Pro holen wollte oder vllt ein Tues, also hab ich meins kurzer Hand verkauft . Es ist eh nur noch scheiss Wetter. Also möchte ich auf die 2015 Modelle warten und ich weiss nur halt nicht ob die Crossmax Enduro wieder drin sein werden, weil ich auch hoffe dass YT nächstes Jahr ein schwarzes-gelbes rausbringt.


----------



## QLF-Tal-Biker (13. Dezember 2014)

HD-OM-666 schrieb:


> Hi,
> 
> hat einer von euch schon mit e13 Teile irgend welche Probleme gehabt???
> Stellt euch auf sehr lange Wartezeiten ein warte jetzt schon einen Monat auf meinem Laufradsatz so eine sch....
> ...



@HD-OM-666: Welche Probleme hast Du mit Deinem E*thirteen-Laufradsatz gehabt? Mein Hinterrad ist jetzt auch schon reklamiert, seit zweieinhalb Wochen bei YT. Der Service war allerdings am Telefon sehr gut. Konnte mit dem Werkstattchef sprechen. Bekam seinerseits die Auskunft, dass die Bearbeitungszeit natürlich davon abhängt ob sie es selber reparieren können oder es direkt zum Hersteller senden müssen.
Bei mir haben sich wahrscheinlich die Sperrklinken verabschiedet. Den Freilauf konnte ich nach dem Ausbau sogar eine viertel Umdrehung in die Gegenrichtung drehen. Aufgefallen war es mir auf einer der letzten Touren. Der für den LR-Satz typische Klang der Sperrklinken war fast verschwunden. Hatte von dem Problem auch schon in einem der alten Capra-Foren gelesen.


----------



## giosala1 (13. Dezember 2014)

Das hört sich nicht berauschend an.


----------



## HD-OM-666 (13. Dezember 2014)

Hi,
wollte mein LRS Tubless montieren und habe bemerkt das unter dem TRS+ Aufkleber ein Spalt an den Seiten war so zirka 0,5mm und somit ich den Reifen nicht dicht bekommen habe.
Nun habe ich einen komplett neues LRS bekommen das auf dem Rückweg ist 5Wochen hat das ganze gedauert bitter bitter für ein Service von E13 nun have ich einen Ekel auf e13 und baue alles aus .
Service ist mir sehr wichtig die richtige Lösung währe gewesen nach meinem Telefonat " wir senden gleich ein neuen Satz raus" So läuft es bei Alutech u. Canyon nur das ist Service.


----------



## QLF-Tal-Biker (13. Dezember 2014)

HD-OM-666 schrieb:


> Hi,
> wollte mein LRS Tubless montieren und habe bemerkt das unter dem TRS+ Aufkleber ein Spalt an den Seiten war so zirka 0,5mm und somit ich den Reifen nicht dicht bekommen habe.
> Nun habe ich einen komplett neues LRS bekommen das auf dem Rückweg ist 5Wochen hat das ganze gedauert bitter bitter für ein Service von E13 nun have ich einen Ekel auf e13 und baue alles aus .
> Service ist mir sehr wichtig die richtige Lösung währe gewesen nach meinem Telefonat " wir senden gleich ein neuen Satz raus" So läuft es bei Alutech u. Canyon nur das ist Service.



Das ist allerdings wirklich ärgerlich. Da ist nichts dran zu ändern und kann nur einen neuen Laufradsatz zur Folge haben. Mit einem solchen Service bzw. einer solch langen Bearbeitungszeit macht sich E*Thirteen keine Freunde!
Danke, Dir auf jeden Fall für die prompte Antwort!


----------



## MischaBaer (13. Dezember 2014)

Hab jetzt mein comp 1 bekommen mit dem schwarzen Monarch plus und der Guide rs.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## giosala1 (13. Dezember 2014)

Meins ist genauso am Mittwoch gekommen  kontrollier gleich mal ob die Dämpfung angezogen sind. Heute musste ich die Reverb oben entlüften.  Jetzt flutscht der Hobel.


----------



## Acksch (13. Dezember 2014)

Glückwunsch Mischabaer, hätte auch gern die Guid. 
Auf jeden Fall ist der Hobel genial bergab.


----------



## yoobee (13. Dezember 2014)

olympia schrieb:


> @yobee: günstiger als das comp2? wo gibts/gabs denn dieses angebot?



Bei Hibike in Kronberg. Die haben auch noch ein Demo Carbon zum halben Preis da


----------



## MischaBaer (14. Dezember 2014)

Acksch schrieb:


> Glückwunsch Mischabaer, hätte auch gern die Guid.
> Auf jeden Fall ist der Hobel genial bergab.


Danke Acksch. Bergab ist das Teil tatsächlich genial. Kann ich nach der Schlammschlacht gerade eben bestätigen. Nur ganz grün isses jetzt nicht mehr .


----------



## MischaBaer (14. Dezember 2014)

giosala1 schrieb:


> Meins ist genauso am Mittwoch gekommen  kontrollier gleich mal ob die Dämpfung angezogen sind. Heute musste ich die Reverb oben entlüften.  Jetzt flutscht der Hobel.


Gratuliere. Dämpfer war bei mir auch nicht richtig fest. Hab aber ohnehin alle Schrauben nochmal mit dem Drehmomentschlüssel nachgezogen.


----------



## olligpunkt (14. Dezember 2014)

olligpunkt schrieb:


> Kann jemand der Capra Besitzer mal was zur Touren Tauglichkeit sagen. Ich fahre zwar sehr gerne u viel bergab, gerne technisch u gerne auch schnell. Aber das lange kurbeln bergauf und längere Touren sind mir genauso wichtig. Ich saß zwar in Forchheim mal kurz drauf, leider hast dann grad heftig geregnet. Ich hatte den Eindruck vom kurzen aufsitzen das es von der Position ziemlich aufs abfahren ausgelegt ist.
> Mein jetziges Bike (Stevens Ridge Max) fährt sich zwar sehr gut bergauf und auch bergab, ist mir aber viel zu schwer.
> Deshalb such ich auch was leichteres was auch zum Touren taugt.



Kann mal bitte jemand auf mein Anliegen eingehen?


----------



## marco2 (14. Dezember 2014)

Das Thema ist schon oft angeschlagen worden und kaum jemand hat das Capra als Tourenbike beziechnet. 

Es ist halt ein richtig modernes Enduro mit Abfahrtseigenschaften, die man vor kurzem nur bei wesenlich schwereren und langhubigeren Bikes fand. Und, es ist auf Trialtouren fahrbar. Aber es gibt konservativere Enduros, die wesentlich mehr auf Touren und wellige Trails ausgelegt sind, wie das Slide von Radon. Wenn es nur hoch und dann wieder runger gehen soll, dann ist das Capra erste Sahne. 
Ich bin heute die erste Trialtour gefahren und heillos begeistert, aber ich steh in der Ebene auch nicht sonderlich auf dem Gas..


----------



## Acksch (14. Dezember 2014)

Wenn du ein Tourenbike suchst, dann ist das Capra absolut falsch, außer du hast mortz Waden. 
Man kann zwar damit auf recht gut bergauf, aber es ist doch eher für bergab gebaut. Wir haben hier kurze Steigungen von 12 - 15% und da geht es doch schon übel zäh hoch. 
Das Cube Fritzz ist recht tourentauglich. Ich hab das 2014 HPA RACE hier. (Verkauf es auch ) und kann das aus erster Hand bestätigen, auch bergab geht es wie sau.


----------



## laimer83 (14. Dezember 2014)

Kann marco2 absolut zustimmen. Das gute Stück kam heute zum ersten Mal auf der kleinen Heimrunde zum Einsatz. Berg auf wirst damit keine Rennen gewinnen, fährt sich aber sehr angenehm. Berg runter ist der absolute Hammer...und es verleitet zum Gas geben, dann kommt das volle Potential erst zum Vorschein.
Ob es jetz ein Tourenbike ist muss jeder für sich entscheiden. Kenne Leute, die wuchten z.b. ein Canyon Torque 600-800Hm/h hoch oder fahren damit einen Alpencross. Und die würden das sehr wahrscheinlich auch mit dem Capra tun 
Für mich ist, wie eben auch für marco2 ein geiles Teil zum Spaß haben, ob mit oder ohne Shuttle/Gondel........hab übrigens noch immer einen Grinser von heute Mittag im Gesicht


----------



## marco2 (14. Dezember 2014)

Mit der Tourentauglichkeit steht immer im Raum, wie viele CC-Gene die Geometrie mit drinnen hat. So ein gutes, altes All-mountain a la Canyon Nerve AM war ja nur ein hochgelgtes CC-Bike. Bikes wie das Ibis Mojo HD, Santa Cruz Bronson, Trek Remedy etc. haben noch die ein oder andere CC-Componente in sich.

Das Capra ist schon fast ein geschrumpfter Downhiller mit steilem Sitzwinkel. Ich mag das.

Eins muss man aber auch dazu sagen: die Conti Trail Kings, die auf dem Capra verbaut sind, verwandeln jedes Bike in einen Trekker. Ich habe jetzt Maxxis Dhr II aufgezogen und es rollt schon wesentlich besser.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## giosala1 (14. Dezember 2014)

Würde mein Comp 1 gerne noch aufpimpen,
welche Carbon Kurbel paßt ohne dass ich das Lager rausschmeissen muß ?
Und welche Reifen rollen ein wenig leichter ? Ich tentiere zum Hanzz Dampf.
Würe mich über Tips freuen. Heute ne Runde gedreht, sehr gutes Bike. Ist halt kein Tourenbike  - dafür habe ich noch mein Cube AMS Carbon  - das fliegt berauf , bergab aber nicht so Toll, aber freu mich schon wenn der Bikepark offen hat ;-)


----------



## MischaBaer (14. Dezember 2014)

Dem kann ich mich nur anschließen. Lange Touren mit viele Höhenmetern in höhere Gebirgslagen, kann ich mir mit dem Capra auch nicht vorstellen, auch wenn ich überrascht war wie gut es sich hochpedalieren lässt. Die Conti Reifen find ich bis jetzt richtig genial, werd ich wohl noch weiter draufbehalten.


----------



## Acksch (14. Dezember 2014)

Der Hans Dampf rollt besser als der Trail König, jedenfalls empfinde ich das so, aber so lange der Trail noch Profil hat, bleibt er.


----------



## Redfraggle (14. Dezember 2014)

War erst heute wieder mit meinem Schätzchen unterwegs!Macht einfach soviel Spaß damit 'runterzufahren,
daß es für mich auch mein Tourenbike ist.
Bin im September damit im Piemont gewesen und das hat auch ganz gut funktioniert!
Okay,abends hatte ich schon dicke Beine,aber es hat sich gelohnt.
Den Trailking find ich geil und daß er schlechter rollt als der Hans Dampf kann ich nicht sagen (hatte den auf meinem 
alten Bike ).


----------



## giosala1 (14. Dezember 2014)

Ja sowieso, die Reifen werden zuerst zusammen gefahren, was mir aufgefallen ist, der grüne Lack ist anscheinend ziehlich hart, ich hoffe mal es gibt bald nen Lackstifft für den Hobel.


----------



## laimer83 (14. Dezember 2014)

Hab mir gestern ohne die Conti zu testen gleich den High Roller II (v) sowie den Mignion DHR II (h) drauf gezogen, war heute sehr positiv überrascht.
Leider habe ich mir vor ein paar Wochen schon die Shimano Zee gekauft, in der Annahme, dass das Rad noch mit den Elixir Bremsen kommt. Nix wars, kam ja mit der Guide und die hat mich heute ebenfalls positiv hinsichtlich Ergonomie und Performance/Dosierbarkeit überrascht. Mal schauen wie sich die noch nach dem richtigen Einfahren verbessern, dann landet die Zee wohl im Bikemarkt...zusammen mit den Trailkings 

Hatte eigentlich von den Comp1/2 Fahrern jemand mit den Laufrädern Probleme? Bei mir hat es heute teilweise unter Last den Berg hoch geknackt/geknistert, konnte ich allerdings nicht wirklich reproduzieren. Ich meine darüber schon mal was im entsprechenden LRS Thread gelesen zu haben, blieb aber ohne wirkliches Ergebnis.


----------



## giosala1 (14. Dezember 2014)

Knistern hat ich auch...könnten die Speichen sein. Hatte Ich schon bei anderen Laufrädern. Die Guide funktioniert ganz gut.
Bleibt bei mir auch dran.


----------



## ale2812 (15. Dezember 2014)

e13 LRS ist unter aller sau eingespeicht, daher macht es sinn, das zu korrigieren. das betrifft ziemlich viele.


----------



## giosala1 (15. Dezember 2014)

Ist halt auch ein Massenprodukt und nix besonderes.  Optik allein macht halt schon viel aus. Ist jetzt mein erstes  YT . Als das Rad mit nicht richtig  angezogenen Dämpfer Bolzen kann. Und ich anscheinend  nicht der einzige  bin, habe ich mich schon gewundert über das angebliche Wunderrad. Da hapert  es anscheinend  bei der Endkontrolle.  So was darf nicht sein.  Ist ja kein billiges  Teil.
Da ist der Ruf gleich wieder ruiniert. 
Es geht  bei Laufrädern nichts über DT Swiss.
Trotzdem freut micht das Bike jedesmal zu fahren.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## laimer83 (15. Dezember 2014)

Mit welchem Drehmoment habt ihr die Dämpferbolzen nachgezogen. Sind ja leider ohne Beschriftung im Vergleich zu den anderen Schrauben/Bolzen. In Handbuch war nicht viel zu finden.


----------



## giosala1 (15. Dezember 2014)

Ich würde so 10Nm  nehmen.
Ich mach jetzt noch blaues Loctide drauf.
Dann dürfte Ruhe sein.


----------



## Showa (15. Dezember 2014)

Die Achse sollte sich ja nicht drehen. Nachdem ich die Huber Buchsen reingemacht habe, hab ich mit 8 Nm angezogen.


----------



## FrankausHalle (15. Dezember 2014)

Ach, du hast gleich noch andere Buchsen reingemacht? Warum denn das?


----------



## mas7erchief (15. Dezember 2014)

Gibts hier wen im Bereich Koblenz der ein Capra in Large hat und mich vielleicht mal Probesitzen lassen würde?


----------



## holdedolde (16. Dezember 2014)

Das Comp 1 wird ja mit Avid Bremse geliefert. So wie es aussieht also auch mit einem Matchmaker, oder? Wie wird dann der Schalthebel montiert wenn Shimano Bremsen angebaut werden sollen?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## giosala1 (16. Dezember 2014)

Dann brauchst du wahrscheinlich  eine passende Klemmschelle von Sram für den Schalthebel. Ich wollte auch schon meine noch rumliegenden XTR dranschrauben.Bin aber positiv  von der Bremse überrascht.  Die Sattelstützebetätigung hängt auch mit dran.


----------



## QLF-Tal-Biker (16. Dezember 2014)

giosala1 schrieb:


> Dann brauchst du wahrscheinlich  eine passende Klemmschelle von Sram für den Schalthebel. Ich wollte auch schon meine noch rumliegenden XTR dranschrauben.Bin aber positiv  von der Bremse überrascht.  Die Sattelstützebetätigung hängt auch mit dran.



Matchmaker sind die Klemmschellen von SRAM. Diese sind auch verbaut. Wenn Shimano angebaut wird, haben diese ein anderes System. Bedeutet beide Systeme sind nicht kompatibel. Kann sein das es alternative Lösungen anderer Anbieter gibt. Ansonsten könnt Ihr nur die Bremse und Schalthebel separat anbauen. Geht aber auf Kosten des aufgeräumten Cockpits.

Gerade gesehen, Trickstuff scheint so etwas anzubieten:
http://www.trickstuff.de/de/products/clapton_KL.php


----------



## Boardi05 (16. Dezember 2014)

QLF-Tal-Biker schrieb:


> Matchmaker sind die Klemmschellen von SRAM. Diese sind auch verbaut. Wenn Shimano angebaut wird, haben diese ein anderes System. Bedeutet beide Systeme sind nicht kompatibel. Kann sein das es alternative Lösungen anderer Anbieter gibt. Ansonsten könnt Ihr nur die Bremse und Schalthebel separat anbauen. Geht aber auf Kosten des aufgeräumten Cockpits.
> 
> Gerade gesehen, Trickstuff scheint so etwas anzubieten:
> http://www.trickstuff.de/de/products/clapton_KL.php



Nen Sram Schaltehebel an nem Shimano Bremshebel und umgekehrt geht, da gibs was von ProblemSovers

http://problemsolversbike.com/products/mismatch_adapters


----------



## QLF-Tal-Biker (16. Dezember 2014)

Hatte ich ja auch schon aufgezeigt. Allerdings gibt es keine original SRAM Klemmschellen für Shimano-Parts und umgekehrt. Aber so hast Du ja eine weitere Option gefunden. Top!


----------



## FrankausHalle (17. Dezember 2014)

Habt ihr auf eure Mavic Felge Tubeless Reifen montiert? Wenn ja, gibt es dabei irgendwas besonderes zu beachten oder geht das unkompliziert?


----------



## Boardi05 (17. Dezember 2014)

QLF-Tal-Biker schrieb:


> Hatte ich ja auch schon aufgezeigt. Allerdings gibt es keine original SRAM Klemmschellen für Shimano-Parts und umgekehrt. Aber so hast Du ja eine weitere Option gefunden. Top!



Hab die von dir verlinke hp nur überflogen, liest sich aber auch gut. 



FrankausHalle schrieb:


> Habt ihr auf eure Mavic Felge Tubeless Reifen montiert? Wenn ja, gibt es dabei irgendwas besonderes zu beachten oder geht das unkompliziert?



Tubeless Ventil rein und gut is, mehr is da nicht zu beachten, bei TLR Reifen Milch dazu, bei UST Reifen nix.


----------



## githriz (17. Dezember 2014)

FrankausHalle schrieb:


> Habt ihr auf eure Mavic Felge Tubeless Reifen montiert? Wenn ja, gibt es dabei irgendwas besonderes zu beachten oder geht das unkompliziert?



Die originalen Mäntel sollten Problemlos funktionieren. Vor allem hinten würde ich keinen normal breiten Mantel tubeless fahren wollen, durch die superschmale Felge erhöht sich die Gefahr von Luftverlust in scharf gefahrenen Kurven schon deutlich. 
Oder du musst mit extra hohem Luftdruck fahren.
Gibt es eigentlich von irgendeinem Reifenhersteller 27,5/2.0er Enduro Reifen?


----------



## FrankausHalle (17. Dezember 2014)

githriz schrieb:


> ...Vor allem hinten würde ich keinen normal breiten Mantel tubeless fahren wollen, durch die superschmale Felge erhöht sich die Gefahr von Luftverlust in scharf gefahrenen Kurven schon deutlich.
> Oder du musst mit extra hohem Luftdruck fahren.



Na ich wollte nen 2,35" Hans Dampf drauf machen. Diese schmalen Reifen finde ich optisch einfach eine Katastrophe. Na ich probiere es einfach mal. Notfalls kommt eben wieder ein Schlauch rein.


----------



## giosala1 (19. Dezember 2014)

Servus , ist die Schaltzughülle im Rahmen durchgegend beim Comp1 1 IM RAHMEN. ?
Ich würde gerne die Hülle kürzen und muss das Schaltseil dafür raus ziehen. Dürfte dann ja kein Problem sein.
Bitte um Info wenns wer weis.
Danke schon mal


----------



## holdedolde (19. Dezember 2014)

Du musst die Hülle nicht entfernen. Mache einfach am Schaltwerk die Klemmung vom Zug auf und ziehen den Schaltzug am Schalthebel aus der Hülle. Jetzt kannst Du sauber kürzen und danach den Schaltzug wieder in die Hülle schieben und am Schaltwerk befestigen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## giosala1 (19. Dezember 2014)

Also kann man das Seil rausziehen zum wechsel ohne dass man ein   Desaster  erlebt. Habe ich bei Cube erlebt war ein Drama


----------



## holdedolde (19. Dezember 2014)

Hat bei mir so funktioniert.


----------



## addius8 (19. Dezember 2014)

Passt  auf jeden Fall wenn man einfach nur die Klemme des Schaltwerks löst, sodass der Schaltzug frei ist und dann einfach in die eine Hand den Trigger nimmt und in die andere Hand die Hülle des Schaltzuges ( da wo er den Trigger berührt) und leicht voneinander wegbewegt. Wenn was nicht reibungslos funktioniert dann lieber Fotos in die Gruppe schicken bevor man irgendwie die Hülle aus dem Rahmen entfehrnt(wieso auch immer man das tun sollte). Falls die Hülle doch draußen ist dauert es gut 2 Stunden die da erneut reinzubekommen.


----------



## giosala1 (20. Dezember 2014)

Will nur die Hülle ein wenig kürzen, wei mir die ganzen Leitungen zu lange sind.
Die lass ich eh drin. Aber zum abscheiden muss der Bowdenzug  halt raus. Und dann wieder durch geschoben  werden. Mir geht nur drum , ob die Schwarze Aussenhülle im Rahmen durchgehend  ist oder nicht.Bei Cube ist es nicht so. Da holt dich beim Wechsel mit der Teufel. Selber schon erlebt.


----------



## addius8 (20. Dezember 2014)

Die Hülle ist durchgehend beim comp 1 . Ich habe sie selbst schoneibmal ganz herausgenommen .


----------



## G.Heim (20. Dezember 2014)

Wieviel mm Sattelstützen-Einstecktiefe hat das Capra L?
Geht eine Moveloc 200 (283mm Einstecktiefe) vollständig ins Sattelrohr?


----------



## FrankausHalle (20. Dezember 2014)

Ich habe an meinem Pro ein 30er Kettenblatt monitiert. Dazu Kurbel ab, Kettenblätter getauscht und die Kurbel wieder mit dem vorgeschriebenen Drehmoment angezogen. Heute nach einer Tour habe ich festgestellt, dass die Kurbel achsiales Spiel hat (auch mit korrektem Drehmoment). Gut einen bis anderhalb Millimeter kann ich die Kurbel in Richtung der Achse hin und her bewegen. Drücke ich auf der einen Seite, kommt die andere Kurbel drüben raus.
Nun gibt es hinter der linken Kurbel diesen schmalen grauen Ring der mit einer Inbusschraube gesichert ist. über den kann man die Kurbel so halbwegs fixieren. Aber das hält doch niemals richtig lange, und so sonderlich fest ist das auch nicht.

Kennt jemand dieses Problem?


----------



## giosala1 (20. Dezember 2014)

Ist dir von evtl ein Ring von Kettenlinenausgleich  abhanden gekommen. Dann hat die Kurbel Luft nach links und rechts


----------



## FrankausHalle (20. Dezember 2014)

öhm.. nicht dass ich wüsste. Mir ist kein Ring aufgefallen. Wo soll der denn sein?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## giosala1 (20. Dezember 2014)

Du hast doch ne Raceface dran, da sind auf der Achse links und  am Kurbelarm rechte Seite . Ausgleichspacer für Kettenline.
So wars immer bei den Raceface Atlas wenn man ne neue Kurbel angebaut hat, damit konnte man das Spiel ausgleichen.
Bei meiner Sixc Kurbel von meinem Santa Cruz ist es auch so.


----------



## FrankausHalle (20. Dezember 2014)

Nein, keine RF. Es ist eine X0 Kurbel.

Ich habe gerade im Manual der X0 gesehen, dass tatsächlich dieser graue Ring auf der linken Seite dazu da ist, um das seitliche Spiel einzustellen.
hmmm... na ob das lange hält???


----------



## giosala1 (20. Dezember 2014)

Ach so, das müsste scho gehen, bei den E13 Kurbel z.b. ist es auch nur ein Plastikteil zum Lagerspiel einstellen.Hält locker.


----------



## Acksch (21. Dezember 2014)

Mit was "reibt" ihr eure Pike ein? Mit 3wt Gabelöl?


----------



## gernotkrinner (21. Dezember 2014)

Acksch schrieb:


> Mit was "reibt" ihr eure Pike ein? Mit 3wt Gabelöl?



Also i hab a Freundin... ;-) :-D


----------



## githriz (21. Dezember 2014)

Acksch schrieb:


> Mit was "reibt" ihr eure Pike ein? Mit 3wt Gabelöl?



Die Gabel von aussen mit Öl einzureiben ist so sinnvoll wie den Motor deines Autos von aussen einzuölen.
Vor der Fahrt anhaftenden Dreck mit einem weichen Tuch entfernen, ab und zu einen Gabelservice machen (lassen) & du hast lange Freude an deiner Pike.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Acksch (21. Dezember 2014)

Mir geht es nicht um das Tauchrohr, sondern um die Dichtung hinter dem Abstreifer, da würde ich mit einer Spritze etwas reindrücken, so dass sich der Ring vollsaugen kann.


----------



## mas7erchief (21. Dezember 2014)

G.Heim schrieb:


> Wieviel mm Sattelstützen-Einstecktiefe hat das Capra L?
> Geht eine Moveloc 200 (283mm Einstecktiefe) vollständig ins Sattelrohr?




Das würde mich auch mal interessieren.


----------



## addius8 (21. Dezember 2014)

Passt locker mit der Sattelstütze Jungs aber schwieriger ist die Reverb da rauszubekommen.


----------



## MarcellKueppers (21. Dezember 2014)

Sollte man unterlassen mit der Spritze. 
Es ist Öl in den Rohren um genau zu sein wird beim Service 5ml auf der Antriebsseite und 15ml auf der andere Seite 0w30 eingefüllt. 
Einfach Bike über Nacht auf dem Kopf stellen damit sich die  Schaumstoffringe wieder voll saugen können.

hier mal die Service-Anleitung auf deutsch.

https://sram-cdn-pull-zone-gsdesign...004470_rev_b_2014_-_present_pike_german_0.pdf


----------



## bubbba (28. Dezember 2014)

ale2812 schrieb:


> "
> 
> *Garantie*Ausschließlich für Bikes aus der Kategorie „Trail“ gewähren wir freiwillig eine zusätzliche Garantie. Deine gesetzlichen Rechte und vertraglichen Gewährleistungsansprüche bleiben hiervon unberührt.
> Außerdem gilt die Garantie nicht, wenn das Fahrrad Schäden oder Verschleißerscheinungen aufweist, die durch Überbeanspruchungen aller Arten, *insbesondere Stürze und Sprünge*, verursacht sind. Überbeanspruchungen liegen jedenfalls vor bei:."
> ...



Versteh ihr das auch so ? 
Rahmenbruch / Riss nach einem Drop im Bike Park ---> keine Garantie ?


----------



## Acksch (29. Dezember 2014)

GuMo,

jepp, genau so ist das. Sonst kannste ja auch vom Giebel deiner Eltern ins Erdbeerbeet dropen und wenn nich so gut lief den Rahmen reklamieren. Irgendwo muss der Hersteller ja Grenzen setzen. Falls es aber mal zur Beschädigung kommt, lässt der Hersteller bestimmt mit sich reden, wenn du es nicht übertrieben hast und zu viel vom Bike wolltest. 
Die Garantie ist halt ne freiwillige Sache und demzufolge kann man aufnehmen und auschließen was man möchte. 
Ich denke aber, diese Bedingungen sind auch bei anderen Herstellern so vorzufinden. 

Gruß Christian


----------



## ale2812 (29. Dezember 2014)

bubbba schrieb:


> Versteh ihr das auch so ?
> Rahmenbruch / Riss nach einem Drop im Bike Park ---> keine Garantie ?


Das ist eine Absicherung für leute, die binnen kurzer zeit mehrfach den rahmen kaputt bekommen und offensichtlich was falsch machen. Ich mache mir da keine sorgen, dass YT mit möglichen defekten nicht im sinne des Käufers handelt. 

Wenn du dein rad mit gabel voraus über einen 8m double statt im die landung, gegen die landung springst, machst du dir VR, Gabel und evtl. das steuerrohr kaputt - sowas wird nicht von der 4 jährigen Garantie abgedeckt. 

Im Vgl zu den anderen dt Enduro bikes von versendern, hat das capra als einziges eine bikepark freigabe.


----------



## bubbba (29. Dezember 2014)

ale2812 schrieb:


> ........ hat das capra als einziges eine bikepark freigabe.


das wollte ich hören


----------



## addius8 (29. Dezember 2014)

Wenn ihr euch überzeugen wollt was das Ding alles abkann, dann geht einfach auf die Facebook Seite von Erik Irmisch . Er missbraucht es.


----------



## ride-FX (29. Dezember 2014)

Vllt ist das capra dann doch schon too much? Ein enduro ist doch genau fuer den Zweck vom irm da. Bergab ballern mit bergauf Fähigkeit.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ale2812 (29. Dezember 2014)

bubbba schrieb:


> das wollte ich hören


steht doch in der artikelbeschreibung zum capra: ein bike für alles: samstag in den bikepark, sonntag zum enduro rennen.

im vergleich mal den einsatzbereich eingrenzenden text bei canyon lesen....



addius8 schrieb:


> Wenn ihr euch überzeugen wollt was das Ding alles abkann, dann geht einfach auf die Facebook Seite von Erik Irmisch . Er missbraucht es.


+1


----------



## FrankausHalle (29. Dezember 2014)

ride-FX schrieb:


> Vllt ist das capra dann doch schon too much? Ein enduro ist doch genau fuer den Zweck vom irm da. Bergab ballern mit bergauf Fähigkeit.



Ich bin die Tage mit meinem neuen Pro eine erste größere Tour bei Locarno gefahren. Wir waren zu dritt unterwegs und es ging 1100 Höhenmeter am Stück bergauf. Ich kann nicht behaupten, dass ich gegenüber den anderen mit meiner 1x11 Schaltung irgendwelche Nachteile hatte. Ich habe ein 30er Kettenblatt montiert und bin die Höhenmeter ohne Probleme hochgekommen.


----------



## Deleted 235477 (30. Dezember 2014)

ale2812 schrieb:


> Das ist eine Absicherung für leute, die binnen kurzer zeit mehrfach den rahmen kaputt bekommen und offensichtlich was falsch machen. Ich mache mir da keine sorgen, dass YT mit möglichen defekten nicht im sinne des Käufers handelt.
> 
> Wenn du dein rad mit gabel voraus über einen 8m double statt im die landung, gegen die landung springst, machst du dir VR, Gabel und evtl. das steuerrohr kaputt - sowas wird nicht von der 4 jährigen Garantie abgedeckt.
> 
> Im Vgl zu den anderen dt Enduro bikes von versendern, hat das capra als einziges eine bikepark freigabe.



Dass Tyee hat auch eine Park Freigabe.


----------



## ale2812 (30. Dezember 2014)

TeamAki schrieb:


> Dass Tyee hat auch eine Park Freigabe.


da hast du recht. 

richtig wäre: Im Vgl zu *manch *anderen dt Enduro bikes von versendern, hat das capra eine bikepark freigabe.

Hatte da vor allem Canyon und Radon im Kopf


----------



## Deleted 235477 (30. Dezember 2014)

ale2812 schrieb:


> da hast du recht.
> 
> richtig wäre: Im Vgl zu *manch *anderen dt Enduro bikes von versendern, hat das capra eine bikepark freigabe.
> 
> Hatte da vor allem Canyon und Radon im Kopf



Zu viel sollte man da aber auch nicht drauf geben, bei Canyon Spielen Strive und Torque(EX) in der gleichen Liga.
Und Torque hab ich schon sehr sehr viele im Park gesehen.


Für Regelmäßige Park würde ich Trotzdem die Massiven Rahmen von YT oder Propain bevorzugen.


----------



## zichl (30. Dezember 2014)

Oder wenn man einfach schwer ist und ab und zu mal eine schlechte Linie wählt. ich persönlich bin ein großer Fan von Stabilität. Schnell bergauf bin ich so oder so nicht.


----------



## fredmeister (5. Januar 2015)

zufällig jemand mit einem Capra in Größe L aus Freiburg aktiv? Würde mich gerne mal auf eins in dieser Größe setzen um zu wissen obs was wäre...


----------



## mas7erchief (6. Januar 2015)

Hat schonmal einer beim Capra Comp1 die Kurbel ausgebaut und gewogen?
Oder weiß jemand wieviel sich durch einen Kurbeltausch zb gegehn eine Sram x01 Kurbel einsparen lassen kann?


----------



## laimer83 (6. Januar 2015)

mas7erchief schrieb:


> Hat schonmal einer beim Capra Comp1 die Kurbel ausgebaut und gewogen?
> Oder weiß jemand wieviel sich durch einen Kurbeltausch zb gegehn eine Sram x01 Kurbel einsparen lassen kann?



Kann ich dir hoffentlich bald sagen. Die Kurbel sollte in Kürze eintreffen, allerdings habe ich noch nirgends die Direct Mount Kettenblätter von SRAM gefunden, "nur" Alternativen von Wolftooth oder Absolute Black. Meine Motivation war aber eher der einfache Verbau eines 30er KB als Gewichtseinsparung im Vergleich zur verbauten Turbine Kurbel.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mas7erchief (6. Januar 2015)

laimer83 schrieb:


> Kann ich dir hoffentlich bald sagen. Die Kurbel sollte in Kürze eintreffen, allerdings habe ich noch nirgends die Direct Mount Kettenblätter von SRAM gefunden, "nur" Alternativen von Wolftooth oder Absolute Black. Meine Motivation war aber eher der einfache Verbau eines 30er KB als Gewichtseinsparung im Vergleich zur verbauten Turbine Kurbel.



Top
Könntest du dann beide Kurbeln im ausgebauten Zustand mal wiegen? Am besten mit Innenlager und allem drum und dran.


----------



## addius8 (6. Januar 2015)

Ich kann's heute Abend machen . Hab ja pro und comp 1


----------



## laimer83 (6. Januar 2015)

addius8 schrieb:


> Ich kann's heute Abend machen . Hab ja pro und comp 1


Na da bin ich mal gespannt, wie du es mit den PF30 Lagern machst 

Hat schon jemand die DirectMount KBs von SRAM zum Kaufen gesehen?


----------



## holdedolde (6. Januar 2015)

Wenn eine SRAM XX1 Kurbel in das Comp1 eingebaut werden soll, welche Achsversion wird benötigt? GPX oder BB30?

Bei YT steht in der Ausstattungsliste "Race Face Turbine X-Type, PF30". Ist das dann das Lager
http://www.raceface.com/components/bottom-brackets/turbine/turbine-x-type/
mit dem Adapter?
http://www.raceface.com/components/bottom-brackets/bottom-brackets/pfbb30-x-type-adapter/

Danke für die Info!


----------



## laimer83 (6. Januar 2015)

@holdedolde hab mich auch schon etwas eingelesen und das Thema ist doch etwas verwirrend.
Zu deinen beiden Links von oben: Hier gilt entweder oder, aber nicht beides. Das erste ist geschraubt, das zweite eingepresst. Im Capra ist das zweite verbaut. X Type ist deren Achsstandardbezeichnung (Welle hat 24mm Durchmesser und ein Vielzahnende an der Welle). Bei SRAM/Truvativ gibt es zwei Wellen-Standards eben GXP/BB 30. GXP hat glaub ich auch 24mm Achsdurchmesser und BB30 eben 30mm. Spannend wird es jetzt mit passenden Innenlagern. Die gibt es bei GXP sowohl geschraubt, als auch gepresst, bei BB30 kenne ich nur gepresste Innenlager. 
Ich habe mir daher ein SRAM PF30 Innenlager und eine BB30 Kurbel gekauft. Es sollte aber auch ein GXP Pressfit Lager mit GXP Kurbel funktionieren. 

Wie immer alles ohne Gewähr


----------



## laimer83 (6. Januar 2015)

Hier noch der Link zur SRAM Übersicht
https://sram-cdn-pull-zone-gsdesign...hdocs/95-6115-006-000_rev_g_mtb_cranksets.pdf

Dort findest du alle Daten zu


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## holdedolde (6. Januar 2015)

@laimer83  Danke für die Infos. Denke jetzt ist mein Denkfehler überwunden.


----------



## ale2812 (6. Januar 2015)

also muss man, wenn man auf xx1 kurbel wechseln will, definitiv das Tretlager wechseln, weil 24mm (RaceFace) vs. 30mm (Sram) nicht kompatibel ist?

ich würde noch ein paar "standards" einführen... macht es für den endverbraucher um so leichter. vor allem da, das ein und auspressen, solch eine tolle aufgabe ist. -.-


----------



## laimer83 (6. Januar 2015)

Ist leider echt ein Rotz. War auch kurz davor, die Kurbel wieder zu verkaufen, denn es gibt noch ein paar weitere Details selbst innerhalb SRAM. Gibt wohl bei den BB30 Kurbeln eine kurze und lange Welle. Abhängig davon darf man dann auf eine BB30 Kurbel ein GXP DirectMount KB drauf schrauben. Die gibt es wohl mit 0 und 6mm Offset. Um die Verwirrung zu beenden am besten das drin lassen, was verbaut ist 

@ale2812 bin mir nicht ganz sicher aber in dem verbauten RaceFace PF Lager dürfte gar keine SRAM Kurbel Platz finden. 
Wie du schon sagst --> RF Lager raus, neues SRAM Lager rein, dann die passende SRAM Kurbel dazu und vermutlich nicht viel besser dran sein als davor 

Wenn ich nicht eine sehr günstiger X0 Kurbel hier im Bikemarkt samt passendem PF Lager bekommen hätte, würde ich den Zauber auch nicht veranstalten.

Und das alles nur wegen einem 30er KB. Wenn man das Pro hat, sollte es deutlich einfacher gehen


----------



## ride-FX (6. Januar 2015)

gibt doch auch das raceface 30er NW-KB für 104mm Lochkreis?!


----------



## holdedolde (6. Januar 2015)

@laimer83 an der RF Kurbel kannst Du auch ein 30T Kettenblatt montieren. So was gibt es von Raceface, Hope, etc.


----------



## laimer83 (6. Januar 2015)

Jup, geht theoretisch. Hatte das Blatt auch schon daheim, jetzt aber wieder verkauft. Die 104mm LK Blätter haben alle Stege bei den Gewinden und rücken damit 1mm Richtung Rahmen, streifen so zunächst an der KeFü. Daher müssen dort dann die Unterlagsscheiben an der ISCG Aufnahme weg, dann sollte es passen.
Wurde bereits in einem anderen Thread im YT Forum diskutiert -->
http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/t/kettenblatt-tausch-beim-capra.734792/

Bei manch einem ging es, bei manchem nicht.

Die verbaute Turbine Kurbel ist eigentlich eine 2fach Kurbel, die eben nur mit einem KB verbaut wurde. 

Bei den SRAM Kurbeln (nicht bei allen) kann man nach belieben unterschiedliche Spider verbauen oder eben auch DirectMount KB und dann z.b. auch auf ein 28er KB runter wenn es der Fall sein sollte. Das geht mit der aktuell verbauten RF Kurbel an den Comp Modellen nicht.

RaceFace hat ja auch seit kurzem die Turbine Cinch ins Programm genommen eben mit DirectMount KB. Auch mit 30mm Welle und somit nicht kompatibel zum aktuell eingebauten RF X-Type Innenlager  Ob die neue RF Turbine Cinch Kurbel mit den SRAM PF30 oder BB30 Lagern kompatibel wären.... Keine Ahnung


----------



## holdedolde (6. Januar 2015)

Ob es an der Führung streift kann ich nicht sagen, habe das 30er von Hope ohne Führung montiert.
28er wäre gut, genau deshalb hatte ich überlegt eine SRAM einzubauen...


----------



## danielg40 (6. Januar 2015)

http://www.tune.de/produkt/absoluteblack/absoluteblack-sram-oval-104bcd

Was meint ihr zu meinem geposteten?
Wirkt das wirklich wie ein 28er durchs ovale obwohl es 32 Zähne hat?

Passt es auf die comp1 RaceFace Turbine-kurbel von der kettenlinie her ohne Streifen?


----------



## mas7erchief (7. Januar 2015)

addius8 schrieb:


> Ich kann's heute Abend machen . Hab ja pro und comp 1



Und habens die Kurbeln noch auf die Waage geschafft?


----------



## laimer83 (7. Januar 2015)

danielg40 schrieb:


> http://www.tune.de/produkt/absoluteblack/absoluteblack-sram-oval-104bcd
> 
> Was meint ihr zu meinem geposteten?
> Wirkt das wirklich wie ein 28er durchs ovale obwohl es 32 Zähne hat?
> ...



Von der Theorie her klingt es plausibel. Am Ende hilft wohl nur testen und selbst berichten bin skeptisch, ob du dann noch die KeFü verwenden kannst, denke aber eher nicht. Da es aufgrund des 104er LK wieder Stege an den Gewinden braucht, rückt das KB etwas näher an den Rahmen, Kettenlinie wird kürzer. Da es aber schon einige Umbauten auf 30er KBs gibt und sich niemand über schlechtere Schaltperformance beklagt, sollte das kein Problem sein.

Wie gesagt, die Theorie hinter den ovalen KBs klingt recht spannend. Freu mich auf deinen Erfahrungsbericht


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## FrankausHalle (8. Januar 2015)

Hey Hey, eine Frage zur BOS Devil Gabel, ich bin gestern bei ca. -5 Grad Temperatur gefahren und merkte irgendwann bei der Abfahrt, dass die Gabel auf ca.5 bis 7cm Federweg eingesackt ist und nicht mehr komplett ausfederte. Gefahren bin ich mit 70psi bei ca. 80kg Fahrergewicht komplett.
Hat jemand ähnliche Erfahrungen bzgl. der Temperaturempfindlichkeit der Gabel gemacht?


----------



## Biebsch78 (8. Januar 2015)

FrankausHalle schrieb:


> Gefahren bin ich mit 70bar bei ca. 80kg Fahrergewicht komplett.


 du meinst sicherlich psi?!


----------



## ride-FX (8. Januar 2015)

vllt. hilft dir das:

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/t/gabel-daempfer-richtig-einstellen.117161/page-35#post-12601421


----------



## rfgs (8. Januar 2015)

@FrankausHalle
bei der BOS musst ein bisserl aufpassen mit der befüllung mit luft !
les dir mal online bei Bos die bedienungsanleitung durch. beim aufpumpen/druck einstellen musst du immer! einen luftausgleich zwischen den beiden luftkammern der kartusche herstellen. ich glaub das war eher das problem warum deine gabel dann bei hubausnutzung und den kalten temperaturen zusammengesackt ist. es waren die kammern nicht gleichmäßig befüllt.
bevor du jetzt einfach drauflos nachpumpst, sieh zu dass du die gabel/kartusche vorher komplett luftleer machst. dann wie in der anleitung verfahren.
hat bei meiner 13ner immer funktioniert

roland


----------



## laimer83 (9. Januar 2015)

mas7erchief schrieb:


> Und habens die Kurbeln noch auf die Waage geschafft?



SRAM Truvativ X0 BB30 Kurbel 170mm, kurze Welle, ohne Spider und KB: 450g
SRAM PF30 Innenlager: 85g
DirectMount KB von MRP (Herstellerangabe): ca.58g
Summe: 593g

Die Gewichte der aktuell verbauten Turbine Kurbel samt Lager kann ich dir dann nach dem Umbau sagen  Vielleicht findest ja deinen Antworten auch in der Gewichtsdatenbank. Werde dort noch in Kürze die Bilder hochladen.


----------



## FrankausHalle (9. Januar 2015)

Knarzt bei Euch das obere Dämpferauge auch immer so? Nach fast jeder Tour knackt die Geschichte, so dass ich die Verschraubung lösen, reinige und wieder einbauen. Dann ist wieder Ruhe, jedoch nicht lange.
Fettet ihr das Ganze oder lieber Montagepaste (von wegen Carbon und so....)?


----------



## turbo-555 (9. Januar 2015)

FrankausHalle schrieb:


> Knarzt bei Euch das obere Dämpferauge auch immer so? Nach fast jeder Tour knackt die Geschichte, so dass ich die Verschraubung lösen, reinige und wieder einbauen. Dann ist wieder Ruhe, jedoch nicht lange.
> Fettet ihr das Ganze oder lieber Montagepaste (von wegen Carbon und so....)?


 

bei mir musste ich nur die schrauben etwas fester ziehen, als ich die capra bekommen habe, aber dann musste ich nichst mehr machen und es knack nicht...


----------



## FrankausHalle (9. Januar 2015)

Welches Drehmoment nimmst du, um das festzuziehen? Oder machst du das frei raus?


----------



## turbo-555 (9. Januar 2015)

FrankausHalle schrieb:


> Welches Drehmoment nimmst du, um das festzuziehen? Oder machst du das frei raus?


 
10NM

ich hatte damals an yt gefragt...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## githriz (9. Januar 2015)

FrankausHalle schrieb:


> Knarzt bei Euch das obere Dämpferauge auch immer so? Nach fast jeder Tour knackt die Geschichte, so dass ich die Verschraubung lösen, reinige und wieder einbauen. Dann ist wieder Ruhe, jedoch nicht lange.
> Fettet ihr das Ganze oder lieber Montagepaste (von wegen Carbon und so....)?



Hast du den Monarch? Bei dem sind teilweise die Bushings derart eng, dass sich die Buchsen nicht darin drehen, sondern im Rahmen. 

Huber Bushings (oder andere Igus Gleitlager + passende Buchsen) ist eine dauerhafte und bewährte Lösung für dieses Problem.


----------



## turbo-555 (9. Januar 2015)

githriz schrieb:


> Hast du den Monarch? Bei dem sind teilweise die Bushings derart eng, dass sich die Buchsen nicht darin drehen, sondern im Rahmen.
> 
> Huber Bushings (oder andere Igus Gleitlager + passende Buchsen) ist eine dauerhafte und bewährte Lösung für dieses Problem.




ne, er sollte den bos kirk haben...(hat die PRO wenn ich mich richtig erinnere...)


----------



## FrankausHalle (10. Januar 2015)

githriz schrieb:


> Huber Bushings (oder andere Igus Gleitlager + passende Buchsen) ist eine dauerhafte und bewährte Lösung für dieses Problem.



Ja, über die liest man ja immer wieder mal etwas. Scheinen eine gute Alternative zu sein.


----------



## giosala1 (10. Januar 2015)

Hier mal mein fertiges Bike


----------



## danielg40 (10. Januar 2015)

Komplett original???


----------



## giosala1 (10. Januar 2015)

Race Face Sixc Lenker und Kurbel,
MountainKing Reifen für Touren usw.
Titanschrauben , 180er Scheibe hinten.
30er Kettenblatt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ride-FX (10. Januar 2015)

Was wiegt das Rad so? Gefällt mir ganz gut, bis auf die Reifen, mit denen könnt ich nicht in Wald gehen. 

btw: überleg dir mal ob du den Reverb Hebel nicht nach Links-Unten bauen willst, finde das sehr praktisch. zum einen kann st du das Rad wieder auf den Kopf drehen, zum anderen kannst du besser gleichzeitig schalten und die Reverb auslösen..


----------



## giosala1 (10. Januar 2015)

Laut meiner Waage 13.3 mit Pedale.
Die Reifen sind nur fürn Übergang bis Winterende
Das mit dem Hebel ist ne gute Idee


----------



## danielg40 (10. Januar 2015)

Ja vor allem reisst der so nicht ab, wenn es bike mal aufm Kopf landet!

Hab ihn auch links unten*


----------



## danielg40 (10. Januar 2015)

Was sparst den mit der 180er Scheibe?

Scheibe 40gr. ?
Adapter ? 15gr. ?


----------



## giosala1 (10. Januar 2015)

Ah habe die Scheibe leider nicht gewogen.
Mir reicht die 180 hinten locker


----------



## holdedolde (10. Januar 2015)

Weiß jemand aus dem Stehgreif welche Schläuche im Comp1 verbaut sind? Die orangenen Ventilkappen lassen Maxxis vermuten. Welches Modell?


----------



## danielg40 (10. Januar 2015)

Maxxis 250/260gr.


----------



## holdedolde (10. Januar 2015)

Top! Danke!


----------



## olympia (10. Januar 2015)

Mal eine grundsätzliche Frage, angenommen die neuen Bikes werden demnächst vorgestellt, ich bestelle dann auch zeitgleich, wann muss ich das Bike bezahlen? Es dauert ja anscheinend ein wenig bis es dann geliefert wird.


----------



## danielg40 (10. Januar 2015)

Also wenn's echt 50-60gr. Sind, Bau ich glaub auch auf 180mm !
Hatte zwar bisher am enduro v+h 200, aber.ich glaube fast, das 180 gut reichen wird!

Weiss einer genau was die 180er Scheibe leichter ist, und was der PM20 ADAPTER wiegt, (der ja weg bleibt dann)
????


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Swenio (10. Januar 2015)

Ich würde immer per Nachnahme bezahlen... Hab ich bei meiner Ziege auch gemacht ... Kommt immer mal vor, dass solche Pakete auf dem Postweg verschwinden... Und dann hat man nur Rennerei


----------



## mas7erchief (10. Januar 2015)

Sorry, Doppelpost.


----------



## mas7erchief (10. Januar 2015)

danielg40 schrieb:


> Also wenn's echt 50-60gr. Sind, Bau ich glaub auch auf 180mm !
> Hatte zwar bisher am enduro v+h 200, aber.ich glaube fast, das 180 gut reichen wird!
> 
> Weiss einer genau was die 180er Scheibe leichter ist, und was der PM20 ADAPTER wiegt, (der ja weg bleibt dann)
> ????



200er Scheibe um die 190g
180er Scheibe um die 150g
Der verbaute Adapter hat ca 13g

Kürzere Schrauben müssen dann auch verbaut werden. Das sind auch nochmal einige wenige Gramm.  Hab ich aber jetzt nicht genau nachgewogen.


----------



## .coRe (10. Januar 2015)

olympia schrieb:


> Mal eine grundsätzliche Frage, angenommen die neuen Bikes werden demnächst vorgestellt, ich bestelle dann auch zeitgleich, wann muss ich das Bike bezahlen? Es dauert ja anscheinend ein wenig bis es dann geliefert wird.



Interessant wäre zu wissen wann ausgeliefert wird. Die 14er Modelle müsste es doch dann doch noch bis zur Auslieferung der 15er Modelle geben, oder?
Momentan steht am Comp1 zwar "ausverkauft" dran aber das ändert sich ja auch schon mal...


----------



## ale2812 (10. Januar 2015)

ich dachte immer die hintere aufnahme sei etwas zu hoch geraten, weshalb YT den angepassten adapter verschickt bzw. verbaut hat. ein umstieg auf 180mm hat doch dann zur folge, dass der bremssattel zu hoch ist und nicht optimal die bremsscheibe berührt.

gibt schlimmeres, aber das sind mir die 60g nicht wert


----------



## holdedolde (10. Januar 2015)

@danielg40 Habe nachgewogen, sind 185 Gramm beim vorderen Schlauch...


----------



## danielg40 (10. Januar 2015)

Also ich habe 250/260gr. Maxxis drinne!!!

Haste den auch hinten und nur vorne den dünnen?


----------



## danielg40 (10. Januar 2015)

Ich glaube nicht, das bei mir nen anderer Adapter drauf ist!
Und die Höhe passt eigentlich so, war das bei allen?


----------



## holdedolde (11. Januar 2015)

Sind auch Maxxis vorne. Hinten muss ich später mal schauen, wollte auch den Mantel mal wiegen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ale2812 (11. Januar 2015)

danielg40 schrieb:


> Ich glaube nicht, das bei mir nen anderer Adapter drauf ist!
> Und die Höhe passt eigentlich so, war das bei allen?


falls die form für die sitzstreben nicht während des jahres angepasst wurde, dürften alle das problem haben. es handelt sich dabei um ca 1-1,5mm


----------



## danielg40 (11. Januar 2015)

Sooo,
Mist!
Hab jetzt auch meine bremse hinten angekuckt!
Hab auch 1-2mm wo die Beläge zu weit oben sind*

Somit habe ich schon 2Anliegen an YT!
ICH habe zuerst jetzt mal 3schaltaugen inkl. dem verbautem welche noch die kleine Nase haben, und jetzt das noch!

Nur statt einem neuen adpater von YT, würde ich lieber die Aufnahme hinten maschinenell runter nehmen!
Arbeite in einem Maschinenbaubetrieb, also kein Problem!
Nur was sagt YT dazu?

Grüsse


----------



## danielg40 (11. Januar 2015)

Wurde nicht jeder automatisch wegen schaltaugen und bremsenadapter angeschrieben?


----------



## githriz (11. Januar 2015)

danielg40 schrieb:


> Nur statt einem neuen adpater von YT, würde ich lieber die Aufnahme hinten maschinenell runter nehmen!
> Arbeite in einem Maschinenbaubetrieb, also kein Problem!
> Nur was sagt YT dazu?



Mir haben sie gesagt, dass ich das ruhig machen darf. 
Aber warum brauchst du einen Maschinenbaubetrieb dafür? Eine Handfeile reicht doch völlig?


----------



## danielg40 (12. Januar 2015)

Ja, das ist klar
Wollte damit nur sagen, das ich linke und rechte Hand habe!
Nicht nur 2linke 0-)

Echt?
YT gab das ok, das wundert mich jetzt!
Den wenn man absolut unbegabt ist, ist da schnell mal zu viel weg oder schräg!

Die Aufnahme ist aus Carbon, oder ist Alu eingearbeitet?


----------



## bubbba (12. Januar 2015)

githriz schrieb:


> Mir haben sie gesagt, dass ich das ruhig machen darf.
> Aber warum brauchst du einen Maschinenbaubetrieb dafür? Eine Handfeile reicht doch völlig?



Macht YT bei den Austausch Sitzstreben auch per Hand, wenn man die Bilder in Pinbike sieht.
Seite 6 letztes Bild.

besser die anderen Bilder nicht angucken 
http://www.pinkbike.com/forum/listcomments/?threadid=161580&pagenum=6

oder direkt hier
http://www.pinkbike.com/photo/11363503/


Fährt hier jemand S bei 174 ??


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## thehoff (12. Januar 2015)

bubbba schrieb:


> Fährt hier jemand S bei 174 ??



Ich bin 173cm und fahr ein Small,
Nach langen hin und her zwischen M und S


----------



## danielg40 (12. Januar 2015)

Ich hatte an meinem alten 2011er Noton ein S und bin 172cm, war ansich Super, aber auf dem Capra in M fühle ich mich jetzt wohler!

Ok, also istn Alueinsatz eingearbeitet!


----------



## danielg40 (12. Januar 2015)

Andere Frage!
Was meint ihr zur Rahmenklemmung am Biketräger?

Hättet ihr so bedenken (siehe Foto)
Kann mir nicht beim geringsten vorstellen, das da was passieren soll!!!!

Die Hauptstabilierung kommt ja von den Ratschen an den Felgen!


----------



## Swenio (12. Januar 2015)

Ich mache das seit einem Jahr genauso... War damit sogar am gardasee ... Und bisher null Komma nix kaputt... Gerade so handfest ziehen und den Klemm Arm noch am Rahmen mit nem Gurt gegen Abrutschen sichern ... Dann kann nix passieren...


----------



## danielg40 (12. Januar 2015)

jaap, das war auch mein Gedanke
Mache noch einen Gurt an die Klemmung fest dran, das dieser nicht nach unten rutschen kann, wenn man ihn nicht so fest anzieht!


----------



## Showa (13. Januar 2015)

@danielg40 
Es gibt da von Tuhle einen Stange um Carbonrahmen zu befestigen. Das Ding heißt: Thule Rahmenadapter 982.


----------



## danielg40 (13. Januar 2015)

Ja die habe ich angeschaut!

Aber die ist dann gute 30cm höher wie der bügel vom Träger, geht also nicht


----------



## Climax_66 (13. Januar 2015)

ale2812 schrieb:


> falls die form für die sitzstreben nicht während des jahres angepasst wurde, dürften alle das problem haben. es handelt sich dabei um ca 1-1,5mm


Würde eher auf Serienstreuung tippen, hab die Probleme nicht. Hab den 2. Satz Bremsbeläge drin und die Beläge waren ganz gleichmäßig runter gebremst.


----------



## ale2812 (13. Januar 2015)

ich denke YT hat nachdem das Problem bekannt wurde, entweder gleich die angepassten 200mm adapter verbaut oder den rahmen runtergefeilt. 

wie sich das mit streuungen bei dem fertigungsprozess mit carbon verhält, kann ich nicht beurteilen.


----------



## danielg40 (15. Januar 2015)

Also, habe jetzt fahrfertig mit Ardents, 70ml Milch pro Rad und hinten 180er Scheibe genaue 12,81kg


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ale2812 (15. Januar 2015)

den zu 760 gramm?

kann mir nicht vorstellen, dass da die karkasse stark genug ist, um langfristig mit niedrigen drücken spass  zu haben.


----------



## danielg40 (15. Januar 2015)

Aber sicher
Fahre die ARDENT schon lang aufm Enduro!
Haste schonma in der Hand gehabt?

Haben aber in echt 790gr. !!!

Die karkasse fühlt sich von Hand schon stabiler an wie Conti TK, oder Hans Dampf, dank der EXO-Karkasse!

Ohne EXO würde es anders aussehen!


----------



## FrankausHalle (16. Januar 2015)

Ihr habt sicher schon den Test gelesen.  http://www.mtb-news.de/news/2015/01/15/yt-capra-test/

Wie ist Eure Meinung zu den Eindrücken, die hier formuliert wurden? Könnt Ihr das nachvollziehen oder durch eigenes Erlebtes bestätigen. Mich wunder vorallem die Kritik hinsichtlich des schlecht arbeitenden Hinterbaus und des Schleifens des Hintereifens an der Sitzstrebe. 
Ich frage mich eben immer, inwiefern solche Federungskritik relevant für mich ist. Ich bemerke gerade mal einen Unterschied zwischen voll- oder zugedrehten Einstellungen an der Gabel oder dem Dämpfer. Wie seht Ihr solche Kritik?


----------



## giosala1 (16. Januar 2015)

Das einzige  was ich bestätigen  kann. Sind die anscheinend  schlechten Naben der Laufräder. Sonst ein gutes Bike  und natürlich  kein Wunderrad wie in der Freeride Bildzeitung drin stand. 
Ich finds trotzdem  geil ;-)


----------



## zichl (16. Januar 2015)

giosala1 schrieb:


> Das einzige  was ich bestätigen  kann. Sind die anscheinend  schlechten Naben der Laufräder. Sonst ein gutes Bike  und natürlich  kein Wunderrad wie in der Freeride Bildzeitung drin stand.
> Ich finds trotzdem  geil ;-)


Ich bin wiederum total zufrieden mit den naben. Scheint aber wohl einige montagsmodelle zu geben.  Dass das capra nicht das Rad der Räder ist sollte jedem klar sein.


----------



## Ruhrblick (16. Januar 2015)

zichl schrieb:


> das Rad der Räder



Ja, gibts denn sowas überhaupt?

Und was die Häufigkeit der Probleme mit E13-Naben angeht - deutet auf mehr hin als auf ein paar Montagsmodelle. Außerdem ist der Service von denen wirklich nicht berauschend.


----------



## zichl (16. Januar 2015)

Ruhrblick schrieb:


> Ja, gibts denn sowas überhaupt?
> 
> Und was die Häufigkeit der Probleme mit E13-Naben angeht - deutet auf mehr hin als auf ein paar Montagsmodelle. Außerdem ist der Service von denen wirklich nicht berauschend.


Das war einfach darauf bezogen, dass so mancher wohl erwartet dass man mit dem capra alles machen kann ohne Kompromisse eingehen zu müssen. 

Soviel habe ich bisher nicht von Problemen gelesen aber es dürfte in der Preisklasse eigentlich einfach nicht auftreten. Zumindest solche Fehler nicht, wie z. B. der schlecht gedichtete Freilauf.


----------



## Ruhrblick (16. Januar 2015)

zichl schrieb:


> dass man mit dem capra alles machen kann ohne Kompromisse eingehen zu müssen



Ja die Erwartungshaltung war von vielen extrem hoch, da rächt sich jetzt im Nachhinein der starke Hype. Trotzdem bleibt das Capra m.E. auch nach realistischer Betrachtung ein sehr gutes Bike, das sehr viele Ansprüche abdeckt. Mir taugts , und das zählt für mich letztendlich.

Und zu der Sache mit E13: sehe ich genauso wie Du - in der Preisklasse sollte es solche Mängel nicht geben, dennoch kommts öfter vor, als man denkt.


----------



## giosala1 (16. Januar 2015)

Mir ist es halt aufgefallen als ich die Räder gedreht habe. Die laufen im Leerlauf bei weitem nicht so lange wie meine DT Swiss 240.
Bin gespannt wie lange sie halten. Geiskopf bekommen die dieses Jahr oft zu sehen .
Ich bin mal optimistisch . Der Hobel macht bis jetzt auf alle Fälle Spaß.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## zichl (16. Januar 2015)

giosala1 schrieb:


> Mir ist es halt aufgefallen als ich die Räder gedreht habe. Die laufen im Leerlauf bei weitem nicht so lange wie meine DT Swiss 240.
> Bin gespannt wie lange sie halten. Geiskopf bekommen die dieses Jahr oft zu sehen .
> Ich bin mal optimistisch . Der Hobel macht bis jetzt auf alle Fälle Spaß.


Hast du das Nabenspiel mal anständig eingestellt? Das Gewinde der Mutter zum einstellen sowie das der Achse sollte zudem entfettet werden und mit Montage Paste versehen werden. Zudem hat das mit dem langen drehen nichts zu heißen, wenn die einen Lager voller fett sind und die anderen nur geölt ist das schon deutlich spürbar.


----------



## giosala1 (16. Januar 2015)

Eingestellt  habe ich da nix, der Hobel ist Neu. Wenn ich jetzt schon an den Naben rum schrauben muss wäre ja traurig.  Dann fliegen die raus. Ich bin halt von meinen DT Swiss verwöhnt. Die laufen ohne rumgeschraube. Aber wenn die mal ordenlich Dreckbeschuss hatten, schaue ich mir die Sache mal an. Und wenn sie Zicken machen.Garantie  ist reichlich vorhanden.  Dafür habe ich ja bezahlt.


----------



## olympia (16. Januar 2015)

Mich würde viel mehr interessieren wie es sich mit der anscheinend zu niedrigen Front verhält, die sie in dem Test anprangern wenn es ein etwas größerer Fahrer bewegt.
Hat da jemand, als "Langer", Erfahrung? 
Ich bin 1,90 und will mir ja ein Enduro hohlen um etwas Downhill feeling zu bekommen, nicht das ich da drauf hocke wie auf meinem Cross Country Bike


----------



## danielg40 (16. Januar 2015)

Glaub mir, auf dem Bike hast du definitiv Downhill-feeling, und zwar ordentlich****

Wenn's wo fehlt, dann beim klettern, aber nicht Berg-Ab!!!!!

Das wirst nicht vermissen
Tiefe front ist doch an sich tiptop im DH, Grip etc.


----------



## QLF-Tal-Biker (16. Januar 2015)

giosala1 schrieb:


> Eingestellt  habe ich da nix, der Hobel ist Neu. Wenn ich jetzt schon an den Naben rum schrauben muss wäre ja traurig.  Dann fliegen die raus. Ich bin halt von meinen DT Swiss verwöhnt. Die laufen ohne rumgeschraube. Aber wenn die mal ordenlich Dreckbeschuss hatten, schaue ich mir die Sache mal an. Und wenn sie Zicken machen.Garantie  ist reichlich vorhanden.  Dafür habe ich ja bezahlt.



Mein E*Thirteen-Hinterradfelge ist jetzt bereits seit dem 27. November in Reklamation. Mittlerweile befindet sie sich direkt beim Hersteller. Habe heute erneut mit YT telefoniert. E*Thirteen hat wohl zugesagt, die ersten Felgen (Mehrzahl!) in der nächsten Woche zu verschicken. Mir wurde ebenfalls auf Nachfrage gesagt, dass ich Sie mit optimierter Hinterradnarbe bekomme. Näheres hierzu könnte ich dem beiliegenden Reparaturbericht, seitens E*Thirteen entnehmen. Wie ich schon im alten Chat schrieb, war die Hinterradnarbe totaler Kernschrott und das nach zweieinhalb Monaten und vielleicht 150 km Laufleistung.

Mittlerweile glaube ich auch nicht mehr an Einzelschicksale. Sondern das Problem tritt wahrscheinlich gehäuft auf. Hier mal ein Link von jemanden anderen mit dem gleichen Problem.






Es wird allerdings bei neuen Modellreihen so sein, dass dieses Problem seitens E*Thirteen abgestellt wurde. Aber eine Rückrufaktion, hierzu ist mir persönlich nicht bekannt. Auch der Bearbeitungszeitraum ist absolut inakzeptabel. Nicht falsch verstehen, bin seitens YT immer prompt und gut behandelt worden. Aber von E*Thirteen bin ich wirklich enttäuscht.


----------



## zichl (16. Januar 2015)

giosala1 schrieb:


> Eingestellt  habe ich da nix, der Hobel ist Neu. Wenn ich jetzt schon an den Naben rum schrauben muss wäre ja traurig.  Dann fliegen die raus. Ich bin halt von meinen DT Swiss verwöhnt. Die laufen ohne rumgeschraube. Aber wenn die mal ordenlich Dreckbeschuss hatten, schaue ich mir die Sache mal an. Und wenn sie Zicken machen.Garantie  ist reichlich vorhanden.  Dafür habe ich ja bezahlt.


Naja, das ist leider bei komplettbikes und dem OEM Zeugs immer ein Problem dass das ein oder andere nachgestellt, eingestellt oder nachgezogen werden muss. Ich hatte auch etwas Bastelei wegen dem rauhen Lauf, aber jetzt funktioniert es wohl und läuft super leicht ohne Spiel. Die Steckachse hinten solltest du auch nicht zu arg zuknallen, dadurch wandert die Mutter, falls nicht perfekt gesichert, Richtung Lager und es läuft rauh. Eine Hülse zwischen den lagern hätte hier 100%ige Abhilfe geschaffen. Evtl dreh ich mir selbst eine. 


QLF-Tal-Biker schrieb:


> Mein E*Thirteen-Hinterradfelge ist jetzt bereits seit dem 27. November in Reklamation. Mittlerweile befindet sie sich direkt beim Hersteller. Habe heute erneut mit YT telefoniert. E*Thirteen hat wohl zugesagt, die ersten Felgen (Mehrzahl!) in der nächsten Woche zu verschicken. Mir wurde ebenfalls auf Nachfrage gesagt, dass ich Sie mit optimierter Hinterradnarbe bekomme. Näheres hierzu könnte ich dem beiliegenden Reparaturbericht, seitens E*Thirteen entnehmen. Wie ich schon im alten Chat schrieb, war die Hinterradnarbe totaler Kernschrott und das nach zweieinhalb Monaten und vielleicht 150 km Laufleistung.
> 
> Mittlerweile glaube ich auch nicht mehr an Einzelschicksale. Sondern das Problem tritt wahrscheinlich gehäuft auf. Hier mal ein Link von jemanden anderen mit dem gleichen Problem.
> 
> ...


Das ist natürlich übel. Klinken tot oder was ist da passiert?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## QLF-Tal-Biker (16. Januar 2015)

Klinken tot und Lager wahrscheinlich auch. Ich persönlich hatte den Freilauf auch eine viertel Umdrehung in die Gegenrichtung. Zusätzlich drehte das Hinterrad sich nur noch nach Überwindung eines Wiederstands. Also Lager wahrscheinlich auch defekt.

Außerdem möchte ich den Laufradsatz gern tubeless fahren. Hierfür steht schließlich auch das TRS bei E*Thirteen. Aber wenn die Felge nicht mit niedrigen Drücken (< 2 bar) gefahren werden kann, weil angeblich das Material nicht robust genug dafür ausgelegt ist, geht ein glasklarer Tubelessvorteil definitiv baden und das ist der Grip. So ist zumindest meines Erachtens der Test im IBC zu interpretieren.

Dann bleibt nur noch, die Felgen an die Straße zu stellen in der Hoffnung das ein Altschrotthändler sie mitnimmt.

Gibt es Erfahrungen von anderen Personen aus dem Chat dazu und wenn mit welchen Reifen und Drücken?


----------



## Jan-S. (16. Januar 2015)

Ja trs + vo 1.6 hinten 1.8 mit schlauch kein Problem hatte auch schon den ein oder anderen durschlag aber schlauch und Felge sind noch wie neu


----------



## zichl (16. Januar 2015)

Ich fahre mit 1.2 &  1.3 Bar bei 90 kg mit Schlauch. Trotz einiger Durchschläge inkl snakebites keine Dellen.

Edit: Vorne WTB Vigilante TCS (nicht Team issue) und hinten Conti Trailking 2.4 Protection apex.


----------



## ale2812 (16. Januar 2015)

der mögliche druck hängt primär von reifen ab. die karkasse des verbauten contis ist so stabil, dass der reifen ruhig mit drücken um die 1,2 bar am VR gefahren werden kann. fährt man täglich in bad wildbad und wiegt ne menge, sieht das natürlich anders aus. aber mit viel höheren drücken, folgt der reifen dem untergrund nur bedingt gut - besonders am VR.

edit: zichl kommentar erst jetzt gesehen - sonst hätte ich mir den post gespart


----------



## QLF-Tal-Biker (16. Januar 2015)

Erst schon einmal vielen Dank, für die prompten Antworten! 

Es ist glaube ich aber keiner dabei, der wirklich tubeless unterwegs ist. Da lag ja scheinbar im Test der Hase im Pfeffer.


----------



## ale2812 (16. Januar 2015)

1,2-1,3 bar mit schlauch habe ich mich noch nicht getraut


----------



## zichl (16. Januar 2015)

ale2812 schrieb:


> 1,2-1,3 bar mit schlauch habe ich mich noch nicht getraut


Das funktioniert bestens solange es nicht zu steinig wird. Am Ochsenkopf kann ich diese Drücke natürlich nicht fahren, in rabenberg und im Wald geht das absolut pannenfrei und so langsam bin ich dann auch nicht unterwegs.


----------



## QLF-Tal-Biker (16. Januar 2015)

ale2812 schrieb:


> 1,2-1,3 bar mit schlauch habe ich mich noch nicht getraut



Alles klar, verstanden. In dem Fall also ohne Schlauch! Danke!


----------



## laimer83 (16. Januar 2015)

laimer83 schrieb:


> SRAM Truvativ X0 BB30 Kurbel 170mm, kurze Welle, ohne Spider und KB: 450g
> SRAM PF30 Innenlager: 85g
> DirectMount KB von MRP (Herstellerangabe): ca.58g
> Summe: 593g
> ...



@mas7erchief 

So, nachdem die RF Kurbel draußen ist, hier noch der Vollständigkeit halber
Kurbel samt 32er NW KB und KB Schrauben: 680g
RF PressFit Lager: 125g
Summe: 805g

Man spart sich also knapp 200g. Für mich nice to have, Hauptgrund war aber die Möglichkeit bei der SRAM Kurbel auf DirectMount KBs zu gehen (z.B. 28er)

Wenn mir jetzt noch jemand sagt, wie man Bilder zum Post hochladen kann, gibt es auch sichtbare Beweise


----------



## mas7erchief (17. Januar 2015)

laimer83 schrieb:


> @mas7erchief




Sehr geil, danke!

Wie hast du das Innenlager getauscht? Hat das Problemlos geklappt?

Hat irgendjemand schonmal seine Reverb komplett ausgebaut gehabt und überprüft wie tief sich eine normale Sattelstütze maximal versenken lässt?
Es geht Hauptsächlich um einen L Rahmen. Andere Rahmenhöhen sind aber auch interessant.

Würde mich wegen der Vecnum Movelock 200 interessieren (falls es sie irgendwann nochmal zu kaufen gäbe )


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## laimer83 (17. Januar 2015)

Hab das Lager tauschen lassen. Das macht die nette Werkstatt von neben an in 10min mit dem entsprechenden Werkzeug 

Jetzt warte ich nur noch auf das Works Components DirectMount KB dann kann der Zusammenbau wieder beginnen. 

Da sich vermutlich die Kettenlinie etwas ändern wird, braucht es neue Unterlagsscheiben für die KeFü. Da nun die Kurbel vom Pro verbaut wird könnte mir vielleicht einer der Pro Fahrer die Dicke der Unterlagsscheiben sagen. Auf Bildern sind die schmaler als beim Comp1.

Zur Einstecktiefe kann ich leider nix sagen, die 150mm reichen mir aber aus


----------



## Straightflush (17. Januar 2015)

mas7erchief schrieb:


> Sehr geil, danke!
> 
> Wie hast du das Innenlager getauscht? Hat das Problemlos geklappt?
> 
> ...




Hab das Pro in M und gerade die Reverb ausgebaut  meine alte Sattelstange geht genau 28,5 cm rein.


----------



## mas7erchief (17. Januar 2015)

Straightflush schrieb:


> Hab das Pro in M und gerade die Reverb ausgebaut  meine alte Sattelstange geht genau 28,5 cm rein.




Perfekt. Dann sollte die Vecnum problemlos passen. Danke 
Lässt sich die Reverb recht einfach aus und wieder einbauen ohne sie entlüften zu müssen?


----------



## Climax_66 (17. Januar 2015)

laimer83 schrieb:


> Hab das Lager tauschen lassen. Das macht die nette Werkstatt von neben an in 10min mit dem entsprechenden Werkzeug
> 
> Jetzt warte ich nur noch auf das Works Components DirectMount KB dann kann der Zusammenbau wieder beginnen.
> 
> ...


Wenn Du für die Kefü Unterlegscheiben brauchst wandert die Kettenlinie noch weiter weg vom Rahmen also über 50 mm, das wäre nicht berauschend.


----------



## Straightflush (17. Januar 2015)

mas7erchief schrieb:


> Perfekt. Dann sollte die Vecnum problemlos passen. Danke
> Lässt sich die Reverb recht einfach aus und wieder einbauen ohne sie entlüften zu müssen?



alles kein Problem, funzt einwandfrei ohne entlüften. Ein bekannter hat mir gesagt dass er sie schon ein paar mal auf- und wieder zugemacht hat, ohne sie entlüften zu müssen.


----------



## giosala1 (17. Januar 2015)

Entlüften  ist bei Bedarf ein Kinderspiel.


----------



## laimer83 (17. Januar 2015)

Climax_66 schrieb:


> Wenn Du für die Kefü Unterlegscheiben brauchst wandert die Kettenlinie noch weiter weg vom Rahmen also über 50 mm, das wäre nicht berauschend.


Beim Standardaufbau des Comp1 sind zwischen ISCG Aufnahme und KeFü Unterlagsscheiben mit einer Dicke von geschätzt 2-2.5mm. Beim Pro sind diese wohl auch vorhanden, aber dünner. Ein Freund hat sie auf 0.75-1mm dick geschätzt. 
Da er aber gerade nicht im Lande ist, hier die Frage, ob jemand die Dicke kennt oder beim Pro mal nach schauen kann.


----------



## giosala1 (17. Januar 2015)

Bei mir Comp1 sind diese komplett  rausgeflogen, nachdem Umbau aufs 30er Blatt, , mit der SIXC Kurbel.


----------



## Climax_66 (17. Januar 2015)

Ich hab das Pro mit 28er Blatt direct mount ohne Kefü bei der Demontage von der Kefü war nix mit Unterlegscheibe


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## laimer83 (17. Januar 2015)

Dann bin ich mal gespannt, was bei einer BB30 Kurbel mit "passendem" Kettenblatt zu tun ist.

@Climax_66  du hast ja ein GXP KB (Offset -6mm?) verbaut, das geht dann in Kombi mit der BB30 Kurbel ordentlich Richtung Rahmen bzw. Kettenstrebe. Gibt es da keine Probleme?

Wie waren die ersten Eindrücke mit dem ovalen KB?


----------



## Climax_66 (17. Januar 2015)

laimer83 schrieb:


> Dann bin ich mal gespannt, was bei einer BB30 Kurbel mit "passendem" Kettenblatt zu tun ist.
> 
> @Climax_66  du hast ja ein GXP KB (Offset -6mm?) verbaut, das geht dann in Kombi mit der BB30 Kurbel ordentlich Richtung Rahmen bzw. Kettenstrebe. Gibt es da keine Probleme?
> 
> Wie waren die ersten Eindrücke mit dem ovalen KB?


Jo, Probleme gar nicht, bis auf die Kefü die muss raus, aber es gibt ja cguide. Ich will nichts anderes mehr, aber gewöhnen muss man sich erst dran. Die kleine Kettenlinie 43mm ist halt sehr Kasetten schonend, die Kette steht genau in Flucht auf dem 7.Blatt von unten.


----------



## laimer83 (19. Januar 2015)

Umbau abgeschlossen, allerdings ging es nicht ohne Distanzscheiben an der ISCG Aufnahme, da sonst die KeFü gestreift hätte. Verbaut wurde eine X0 Kurbel (BB30, kurze Spindel, PF30 Lager) sowie ein 30T DirectMount BB30 KB von Works Componets.

@mas7erchief : Hier nun "Beweisbilder"  wie gesagt, man spart sich ja 200g


----------



## marco2 (23. Januar 2015)

laimer83 schrieb:


> Umbau abgeschlossen, allerdings ging es nicht ohne Distanzscheiben an der ISCG Aufnahme, da sonst die KeFü gestreift hätte. Verbaut wurde eine X0 Kurbel (BB30, kurze Spindel, PF30 Lager) sowie ein 30T DirectMount BB30 KB von Works Componets.
> 
> @mas7erchief : Hier nun "Beweisbilder"  wie gesagt, man spart sich ja 200g


Sag mal, hast du die kurze oder lange Welle an der Sram Kurbel? Und somit das Blatt mit 0 Versatz für BB30?


----------



## laimer83 (23. Januar 2015)

Jup, hab die kurze Spindel und ein KB ohne Versatz


----------



## Boardi05 (24. Januar 2015)

Capra 2015, Alu und Carbon


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## giosala1 (24. Januar 2015)

Hat sich nicht viel geändert, dann kann ich mein 4Wochen altes Comp1 weiterfahren  
Gewicht ist immer noch optimistisch  angegeben.


----------



## -Tiger- (26. Januar 2015)

Moin!

auf der Suche nach einem Spaßbike bin ich am Capra hängen geblieben und will mir für die kommende Saison eine Ziege in den Stall stellen. Mit 183 liege ich laut Tabelle zwischen M und L. Einsatzbereich ist hauptsächlich Spaß bergab auf Natur-Trails, d.h. ich muss vorher auch hochradeln. Zwischendurch wirds auch mal in nen Bikepark gehen. Mein Bauchgefühl sagt, M sollte passen, ich habs gern etwas verspielter. Jetzt lese ich aber immer wieder von Leuten, die kleiner sind und trotzdem L fahren. Was sagen die Capra Owner dazu? Passt das M bei 183 oder besser ne Nummer größer nehmen?


----------



## mas7erchief (26. Januar 2015)

-Tiger- schrieb:


> Moin!
> 
> auf der Suche nach einem Spaßbike bin ich am Capra hängen geblieben und will mir für die kommende Saison eine Ziege in den Stall stellen. Mit 183 liege ich laut Tabelle zwischen M und L. Einsatzbereich ist hauptsächlich Spaß bergab auf Natur-Trails, d.h. ich muss vorher auch hochradeln. Zwischendurch wirds auch mal in nen Bikepark gehen. Mein Bauchgefühl sagt, M sollte passen, ich habs gern etwas verspielter. Jetzt lese ich aber immer wieder von Leuten, die kleiner sind und trotzdem L fahren. Was sagen die Capra Owner dazu? Passt das M bei 183 oder besser ne Nummer größer nehmen?




Ich fahre mit 183cm und 89er SL Größe L und es passt mir einwandfrei. Bin vorher ein Speciaized Enduro in L gefahren was ziemlich ähnliche Maße wie das Capra hat. Verbaut habe ich einen 30mm Vorbau.
Beim M Rahmen kommt mir das Sitzrohr etwas zu niedrig.


----------



## danielg40 (26. Januar 2015)

Würde dir auch L nahe legen!

Ich fühle mich mit 1,72cm aufm M Puddelwohl, daher solltest mit 10cm mehr, mit L Glücklich werden!


----------



## Climax_66 (27. Januar 2015)

Ich nicht hab 184cm und L ist viel zu groß M passt mir perfekt.  Geht nur mit Probesitzen auf M und L um den direkten Vergleich  zu haben.


----------



## -Tiger- (27. Januar 2015)

Climax_66 schrieb:


> Ich nicht hab 184cm und L ist viel zu groß M passt mir perfekt.


hmmm.. da wärn wir wieder bei meinem Bauchgefühl. Ich will das Teil zum rumhüpfen, Blödsinn machen usw. und zu Lang macht träge. Zu klein ist natürlich auch wieder nix... 

Probesitzen wär klasse, aber Forchheim ist weit. Ist denn hier jemand aus dem Raum Freiburg anwesend, bei dem mal eine Sitzprobe im Tausch gegen ein Bier oder so möglich wäre?


----------



## FrankausHalle (27. Januar 2015)

Na die Schrittlänge spielt ja auch ihre Rolle. Ich habe bei 180cm Körpergröße und 82cm Schrittlänge ein M.


----------



## buzzdee (27. Januar 2015)

Ich schließe mich da Climax definitiv an: Du kannst dir nur mit Probesitzen sicher sein.

Ich hab mit 180cm ein L und ich fühle mich wunderbar wohl drauf. Das M kam mir persönlich zu klein vor.
Schrittlänge, Oberkörper, Arme und persönliche Vorlieben... Das spielt halt alles mit rein.

Nur so: Als träge würde ich jetzt einen L Rahmen pauschal nicht bezeichnen. Es kommt glaub ich eher darauf an was du fahren willst und wie du fährst. Auch mit einem L kann man Spitzkehren fahren aber mit einem M geht's leichter. Auch ein M kann man richtig laufen lassen, aber ein L wird etwas ruhiger liegen... Auch ein leichter Laufradsatz macht wahnsinnig viel aus.

Also: Selber testen.


----------



## ale2812 (27. Januar 2015)

fahre mit 179 ein M rahmen und würde bergauf einen L Rahmen nicht mögen. Bergab: verspielt dennoch laufruhig, viel druck auf dem vorderrad. aufgrund der kurzen kettenstreben mit dem "kurzen" oberrohr ist untersteuern nie ein thema. ich würde es wieder in M bestellen.

letztlich sind deine vorlieben entscheidend. Jedoch ist auch ein kauf eines L rahmen und anschließende reduzierung des vorbaus möglich...
das capra kommt mit 50mm. also sind nochmal 20 mm (bspw von syntace) möglich, falls dir das zu gestreckt ist.


----------



## Climax_66 (27. Januar 2015)

Die Sache mit den Rahmengrösen war letztes Jahr schon immer wieder ein Thema, es ist auch ein Trugschluss Geometriedaten zu vergleichen von Räder die man zu Verfügung  hat. Letztes Jahr in Willingen haben außer mir noch 3 andere nach der Probefahrt die Rahmengröße umbestellt.  Alles was man hört und ließt bringt einen bei der Entscheidung  kein  Stück  weiter. Um sicher zu sein die ultimative Spaßmaschine zu haben muss  man testen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## -Tiger- (27. Januar 2015)

Ich stimme dir absolut zu, testen ist immer das beste. Ist halt bei nem Versender-Bike etwas schwieriger und genaugenommen müsste man mit dem Testrad in verschiedenen Größen ne Woche lang harte Trails fahren, um 100% sicher zu sein.



Climax_66 schrieb:


> Letztes Jahr in Willingen haben außer mir noch 3 andere nach der Probefahrt die Rahmengröße umbestellt.



Gabs da eine Tendenz richtung eher kleiner oder größer als die ursprüngliche Auswahl? Das würde ja zumindest gewisse Rückschlüsse zulassen. Erster Ansatz wird ja im Normalfall die Tabelle auf der Webseite gewesen sein...


----------



## andre-71 (27. Januar 2015)

Fahr mit 1,83 größe M. komm damit super klar. Bin in winterberg L gefahren, war mir zu groß...


----------



## Climax_66 (27. Januar 2015)

@ Tiger, ich und noch 2 andere mit denen ich gesprochen habe, haben von einem bestellten L Rahmen umgestellt auf M, bei dem 3. weiß ich die Größe  nicht das hat der YT Stand gesagt als wir umbestellen wollten.


----------



## dermute (28. Januar 2015)

Sagt mal meint ihr man kann mit 193cm Körpergröße und 92er SL ein Capra noch gut fahren?


----------



## ride-FX (28. Januar 2015)

L sollte schon gut passen bei dem angedachten Einsatzzweck.


----------



## Acksch (28. Januar 2015)

Hi,

mal ne ganz blöde Frage! Gibt es irgendwo einen Lackstift der von der Farbe her zum Comp1 passt oder muss ich da zum Lackierer des Vertrauens und 1L Farbe mischen lassen?
Hab leider vom letzten Abflug zwei unschöne Kratzer auf der Kettenstebe.

Gruß Christian


----------



## Straightflush (28. Januar 2015)

Ich fahr das m und das passt einwandfrei. Focus liegt zumindest bei mir eher auf Handling... Laufruhe ist immer gegeben, mit nem Enduro wird man ja nicht fort williams auf Zeit fahren wollen  Ich würd dir M empfehlen,


----------



## MTBKompase (28. Januar 2015)

Ich habe gelesen, dass der recht flache Lenkwinkel des Capra bei "Enduro-Novizen" möglicherweiße für diverse "Probleme" führen könnte.
Was sagt ihr dazu? Wie verhält es sich im Up- und Downhill für Fahrer, die keine eingefleischten Enduro-Racer, -profis etc. sind?


----------



## ale2812 (28. Januar 2015)

was denn für probleme?

flacher lenkwinkel kann zu geringen druck auf dem VR führen und somit zu untersteuern - allerdings nicht beim capra. aufgrund der kurzen kettenstrebe ist immer relativ viel gewicht auf dem VR verteilt und untersteuern somit gar kein problem.
träge ist das bike auch ganz und gar nicht. freihändig fahren ist je nachdem was man gewohnt ist, evtl eine umstellung.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## -Tiger- (28. Januar 2015)

Straightflush schrieb:


> Ich fahr das m und das passt einwandfrei. Focus liegt zumindest bei mir eher auf Handling...


Yep, seh ich auch so, siehe mein erstes Bauchgefühl. Hab gestern nochmal alle bei mir vorhandenen Gäule vermessen, das M sollte gut in die Sammlung passen. L ist sicher laufruhiger, Wendigkeit ist mir aber wichtiger. Danke an alle für euren Input, bin mir meiner Sache jetzt ziemlich sicher 

Jetzt müssen nur noch die 2015er online gehen.... schfreu mich schon auf den Frühling


----------



## MTBKompase (28. Januar 2015)

Und was sagt ihr so zu den allgemeinen Toureneigenschaften? 
Wenn man jetzt verstärkt auf dir Uphill Eigenschaften  schaut?


----------



## hubsi89 (28. Januar 2015)

Für lenkwinkel, gewicht und reifen sehr passabel würd ich sagen. Ein tubeless kit tut natürlich sein übriges damits noch leichter läuft. Das "beschwerenste" am capra ist halt die serienbereifung, wobei beim neuen ja HR2 drauf sind. Ich hab mir noch das 30er kb rauf gemacht. Uphill wird auch im letzten test gut beschrieben. Eine absenkbare gabel wäre dem bike dienlich (lt. Test) - ja - seh ich in der theorie auch so, in der praxis mag ich aber einfach keine absenkgabeln


----------



## Climax_66 (29. Januar 2015)

Absenkbare Gabel vermisse ich im Capra gar nicht obwohl mein Rocky Slayer eine drin hat und ich sie gewohnt bin, wobei ich die Funktion auch im Slayer äußerst  selten nutze,  der Tritt wird schwerer und unhamonischer. Was in Tests steht sind oft auch nur persönliche Empfindungen die man nicht 1:1 auf sich projizieren kann.


----------



## MTBKompase (29. Januar 2015)

Also würdet ihr sagen, dass das Capra einen guten Allrounder darstellt? 
Für Ottonormalbiker versteht sich ^^


----------



## buzzdee (29. Januar 2015)

Toureneigenschaften sind vollkommen und absolut in Ordnung.
Ich bin im Sommer ein paar 2000hm Touren in den Alpen gefahren (hab mir aber ein 28T Kettenblatt montiert - Comp1 - hab die Kurbel getauscht). Man kann damit wirklich gut den kompletten Tag fahren.

Mein Vergleichseindruck von meinem vorherigen Bike (2008er Speci Stumpjumper mit Brain Federbein):
Subjektiv ist das Capra bergauf besser, weil: Von Wippen (auch komplett offen) bei mir keine Spur. Im Antritt wesentlich agiler. Sogar wenn's richtig steil wird (>20%) bleibt das Vorderrad besser kontrollierbar. Deutlich mehr Grip hinten.
Bergab braucht man den Vergleich eh nicht anfangen.

Wie gesagt: Alles mein subjektiver Eindruck.

Was die Testeinschätzung angeht, stimme ich Climax (wie so oft) voll zu! Ein paar Sachen sehe ich auch so. Ein paar anders.
Die Verhärtung vom Dämpfer und das der Federweg nicht ausgenutzt wird, kann ich persönlich jetzt z.B. nicht bestätigen. Ca. 33% Sag sind für mich halt der Schlüssel. Mit 25% hat es sich bei mir nicht gut angefühlt. Und bei so viel Sag tut halt die mittlere Plattform bergauf, wenn's richtig steil, wird schon gut. Sonst sackt man tatsächlich relativ stark ein.

Alles in Allem, ein top Bike!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## blende13 (29. Januar 2015)

Hallo zusammen

Seit dem ich die 2015 capra's gesehen habe, befürchte ich dass es dieses jahr ein neues rad geben wird.
Habe aber das gleiche problem wie viele andere und bin unsicher was die grösse angeht.
Bin 1.85 gross und habe eine schrittlänge von 88 cm.
Darum meine frage an die capra besitzer zwischen basel und zürich: wer lässt mich einmal auf seinem capra in grösse m oder l probesitzen?
Danke für eure antwort.


----------



## Climax_66 (29. Januar 2015)

Ich denke es würde Sinn machen eine Liste zu erstellen mit Capra Besitzern die bereit wären ein Probesitzen auf ihrem Capra ermöglichen würden, natürlich  sollte man  ein paar Schutzmechanismen  einbauen um Langfinger nicht Türen zu öffnen, Vorlage von Perso oder so. Dies sollte man mit YT aufziehen, weil die hätten eine Menge davon, die könnten zum Beispiel den Capra Besitzer die sich bereit erklären in irgendeiner Form entgegen kommen, dann hätte jeder was  von und ein sehr eigenwilliges Geschätsmodel wäre es auch, allein für die Idee gehört mir gleich  mal noch ein 2015er Capra vor die Tür gestellt.


----------



## Maddin M. (29. Januar 2015)

Naja, so neu ist die Idee jetzt auch nicht. Propain hat's ja mit dem Friends-Programm vorgemacht. Sinnvoll wäre es aber allemal.


----------



## olympia (29. Januar 2015)

Bei Propain heißt diese Aktion Propain-Friends, da melden sich Propain Biker mit PLZ und Radgröße und man kann sich mit ihnen zum Probesitzen in Verbindung setzen! eine sehr gute Sache wie ich finde, denn ich hätte auch gerne mal ein Capra in L probiert im PLZ 77...Bereich. 
Im Übrigen können wir dann, wenn bestellt, auch ein sogenannten Wartezimmer Thread aufmachen um uns, wie der Name schon sagt, die Wartezeit zu versüßen und auch sonstiges zu den Lieferumständen zu posten.


----------



## olympia (29. Januar 2015)

Maddin M. schrieb:


> Naja, so neu ist die Idee jetzt auch nicht. Propain hat's ja mit dem Friends-Programm vorgemacht. Sinnvoll wäre es aber allemal.



Das hat sich überschnitten:O


----------



## Swenio (30. Januar 2015)

Also ich kann auch nur folgendes zu den Uphilleigenschaften sagen: Absolut tourentauglich!! Ich war auch in den Alpen letztes Jahr und habe damit locker 1500hm am Tag gekurbelt. Und in meinem Heimatrevier -dem Harz- sind 60 km mit 1600hm auch kein Problem. Man muss sich nur klar sein, dass es kein 29er Hardtail ist, mit dem man den Berg nur so hoch fliegt 
Aber das liegt ja auch immer etwas an den Watt in des Fahrers Beinen.

Und alle Mühen am Berg sind es wert, wenn man dann abwärts (fast) jeden stehen lässt


----------



## Climax_66 (30. Januar 2015)

Ok Propain hat das schon, wusste ich nicht, hab kein Bezug zu Propain.....


----------



## Showa (30. Januar 2015)

Ich hatte das glaub ich schon mal erwähnt. 
Gerne kann ein Potenzieller Kaufinteressent mal bei mir einen Runde drehen.

Westliches Ruhrgebiet 47XXX 
Capra Comp1 Grösse M (ist aber nicht mehr ganz Original)


----------



## Pinzgauner (30. Januar 2015)

Maddin M. schrieb:


> Naja, so neu ist die Idee jetzt auch nicht. Propain hat's ja mit dem Friends-Programm vorgemacht. Sinnvoll wäre es aber allemal.



Man könnte ja einen "ich würde mein YT für ein Probefahrt zu Verfügung stellen" Thread eröffnen wo Leute welche deren Rad fürs Probesitzen anbieten würde einen Post erstellen mit Info zum Rad und Postleitzahl. Die User müssten dann halt einen Hinweis in in der Signatur oder dem Status eintragen ob das Angebot noch steht...


----------



## MTBKompase (30. Januar 2015)

Seite ist offen!!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Vincy (30. Januar 2015)

*YT CAPRA 2015   
http://www.yt-industries.com/products/bikes/enduro/*

*
CAPRA CF Pro Race





CAPRA CF Pro blue*

*




CAPRA CF Comp 1 white*






*CAPRA CF Comp 1 green
*




*CAPRA CF Comp 2 red*





*CAPRA CF Comp 2 white*


----------



## Vincy (30. Januar 2015)

*CAPRA AL 1*





*CAPRA AL 2*


----------



## Showa (30. Januar 2015)

Ich hab ja zum Glück schon eins. 
Diesmal wäre das blaue mein Favorit.


----------



## derbenno (30. Januar 2015)

Was ist der Unterschied zwischen CF Pro Race und dem blauen?


----------



## Deleted 257086 (30. Januar 2015)

Z.B. Die lrs


----------



## Vincy (30. Januar 2015)

derbenno schrieb:


> Was ist der Unterschied zwischen CF Pro Race und dem blauen?



Beim *Pro Race *ist der Mavic LRS und Mavic Reifen, die Gabel BOS Devillle ist mit FCV (bessere Dämpfung), Sram X01 Carbon Kurbel und der Renthal Lenker in Carbon.

Das *Pro *hat dagegen einen e13 TRSr LRS mit Maxxis Reifen, e13 TRSr Alu Kurbel und Renthal Alu Lenker.


----------



## -Tiger- (31. Januar 2015)

goil 

...bleibt nur noch die Frage, ob eine schwarze oder eine blaue Ziege in den Stall kommt.


----------



## oldie-pilot (31. Januar 2015)

Weiß ist geil...


----------



## mc83 (31. Januar 2015)

Weiß jemand ob das Alu Capra lackiert oder anodisiert ist? Bzw. sind die Aufkleber überlackiert?

Lg


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mogjo53 (31. Januar 2015)

Ab wann kann ich den mal in Forchheim vorbei kommen um das Carbra AL Probe zu fahren??
Wie sieht es mit gelegentlichen Bikepark ausflügen aus? Gibts es dafür ne Freigabe?

Danke


----------



## giosala1 (31. Januar 2015)

Mit dem Gewicht muss das Teil das alles Wegstrecken.


----------



## zichl (31. Januar 2015)

giosala1 schrieb:


> Mit dem Gewicht muss das Teil das alles Wegstrecken.


Tut es, dafür sind die YTs eigentlich bekannt. Sehr stabil...


----------



## giosala1 (31. Januar 2015)

Ich hab die Plastikauführung...die wird dieses Jahr im Bikepark ausführlich was wegstecken müssen


----------



## holdedolde (1. Februar 2015)

Kennt jemand die Maße vom Innenlanger? Ich würde gerne eine Sram BB30 Xo Kurbel verbauen und weiß nicht genau welches Lager von Sram passt.

Gibt es da unterschiedliche Breiten und Durchmesser?


----------



## marco2 (1. Februar 2015)

Ich habe das Sram PF 30 Lager hier liegen. Es sollte passen. Aber da man für den Pressfitmist extra ein Aus-und Einbauwerkzeug braucht, muss das erst noch gekauft werden.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## giosala1 (1. Februar 2015)

Zum einbau....Gewindestange und grosse Beilagscheiben....fertig ist das Wetkzeug


----------



## marco2 (1. Februar 2015)

Die liegen schon hier. Aber zum raushauen habe ich mir was richtiges bestellt.


----------



## Climax_66 (1. Februar 2015)

PF30 73mm sollte das passende sein...


----------



## giosala1 (1. Februar 2015)

Zum rauskloppen braucht was gescheites stimmt. Sonst is gleich was hin. Da war halt das Gewindezeug besser.


----------



## laimer83 (1. Februar 2015)

Hier noch der Link für die Einbau-Anleitung

https://sram-cdn-pull-zone-gsdesign.../95-6118-006-000_rev_d_1x11_mtb_cranksets.pdf

Tretlagergehäuse hat ein Durchmesser von 46mm und eine Breite von 73mm. Die mitgelieferten Distanzringe (2,5mm) brauchst du nicht
Achtung: Der 9mm Distanzring, welcher bei der Kurbel dabei ist (wenn BB30 Kurbel mit kurzer Welle) muss auf der Antriebsseite verbaut werden.

Cheers


----------



## laimer83 (1. Februar 2015)

Hier ein Link

http://www.bike24.de/1.php?content=...page=1;menu=1000,2,81;mid=170;pgc=10624:10625


----------



## MTBKompase (3. Februar 2015)

Habe mir jetzt ein Capra Al  bestellt. 
Bin schon voller Vorfreude, wie ein kleines Kind und will eigentlich nicht mehr bis März warten.
Wenn es dann soweit ist natürlich Bilder und das übliche Gedöns


----------



## Swenio (3. Februar 2015)

Glückwunsch !!! Wenn das Alu nur halb so viel Spass bereitet, wie das Carbonbike, dann wirst Du Deine Freude haben!!! 

Und ich wüsste keinen Grund, warum das nicht so sein sollte...


----------



## MTBKompase (3. Februar 2015)

Ja ^^ ich gehe mal davon aus, dass es im Vergleich zu meinem alten Rad unvergleichlich sein wird. 
Ich denke, dass es für Enduroisten kein besseres «Einstiegsbike« gibt *-*


----------



## MTBKompase (3. Februar 2015)

Wenn man bei YT per Vorkasse bestellt, soll man dann schon nach der Bestellinfo zahlen oder bekommt man noch genaue Aufforderungen in der Auftragsbestätigung?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Acksch (3. Februar 2015)

Du bekommst eine separate Mail, meist eine Woche vor Verfügbarkeit. Also wenn dein Bike in die Montage geht, bekommst du die Zahlungsaufforderung. 

Gruß Christian


----------



## holdedolde (3. Februar 2015)

@laimer83 Sah bei Dir das Tretlager Gehäuse auch so aus wie bei mir? Ich kenne das bisher nur komplett durchgehend und nicht so wie auf dem Bild mit den Absätzen. Das Truvativ Lager stößt dann beim Einschieben an den Absätzen an. Möchte das Tretlager so nicht einpressen, scheint mir als ob es dann am Absatz anstößt.


----------



## laimer83 (4. Februar 2015)

@holdedolde : Sah bei mir genau so aus. Ich musste hingegen noch die Schraube kürzen, welche den Unterrohrschutz festhält. Bei dir schaut das doch ganz ordentlich aus.

Test doch einfach mal ob du ohne Probleme die Hülse durchstecken kann. Wie gesagt, bei mir war die Schraube im Weg --> wurde gekürzt, anschließend hat alles gepasst.

Aber bitte noch schön sauber machen


----------



## holdedolde (4. Februar 2015)

@laimer83 
Die Schraube habe ich auch raus geschraubt. Sonst geht da nichts. Gibt es eine Reihenfolge beim Einbau? Erst Antriebsseite oder anders herum?


----------



## laimer83 (4. Februar 2015)

laimer83 schrieb:


> Hier noch der Link für die Einbau-Anleitung
> 
> https://sram-cdn-pull-zone-gsdesign.../95-6118-006-000_rev_d_1x11_mtb_cranksets.pdf



@holdedolde anbei der Link, steht nicht wirklich was dabei. Du solltest nur darauf achten, dass du auch die Lager richtig einbaust, es gibt eine linke und rechte Lagerschale, steht aber drauf.

Außerdem musst du die Schraube kürzen, sonst drückt die auf das Zwischenstück.

Hab gerade noch ein Bildchen gemacht, kann es aber irgendwie nicht hochladen

Edit: mit dem richtigen Browser kann man jetzt auch wieder Bilder direkt einfügen


----------



## holdedolde (4. Februar 2015)

@laimer83 
Ich danke Dir! Das Bild hilf mir weiter! Danke!


----------



## holdedolde (5. Februar 2015)

Hat jetzt gut geklappt. Kurbel ist sauber eingebaut!


----------



## marco2 (5. Februar 2015)

Super, dass ihr das hier geklärt habt. Morgen kommt mein Ausschläger für das Innenlager und ich kann sogenfrei umbauen.


----------



## laimer83 (5. Februar 2015)

Irgendjemand hat mich mal in einer Unterhaltung gefragt, ob man den Distanzring (ca. 9mm), welcher bei der Kurbel dabei ist, verbauen muss --> Antwort JA!
Distanzringe, die beim Tretlager dabei sind --> NEIN, da Tretlagergehäusebreite 73mm hat. 

Schaut dann in etwa so aus:



@marco2 : Viel Spaß beim Umbau


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## wolverine56 (5. Februar 2015)

Hab eine Frage zur Reifenbreite am Hinterbau und der Dämpfung. In einem Test wurde moniert, dass es zum Schleifen der Reifenstollen (2.4er Breite) am Hinterbau in Kurven kam.
Eine weitere Frage habe ich bezüglich der Hinterbaudämpfung. Stimmt es wirklich, dass er bei Wurzelshreddern oder Rockgardens hinten zum schwänzeln anfängt oder steckt er es weg.


----------



## TheGoOn (5. Februar 2015)

Würdest du mir bitte den Test zukommen lassen?!  danke


----------



## the_duke (5. Februar 2015)

Ich würde gerne mal Probe sitzen, gibt es ein "L" im Raum Wien?

Hat schon mal jemand probiert ob es möglich ist 2cm mehr Spacer unter dem Vorbau zu bekommen? Hab YT angeschrieben, aber leider noch keine Antwort bekommen.

Weiters überlege ich den Lenkwinkel mittels Cane Creek Angelset um 1° steiler zu machen, hab da leider nicht den Durchblick welche Version ich da nehmen muss, kann mir das einer von euch mal erklären??

Danke


----------



## wolverine56 (5. Februar 2015)

Den neuen Test findest du hier im Forum. Da wird schon lebhaft diskutiert


----------



## Climax_66 (5. Februar 2015)

the_duke schrieb:


> Ich würde gerne mal Probe sitzen, gibt es ein "L" im Raum Wien?
> 
> Hat schon mal jemand probiert ob es möglich ist 2cm mehr Spacer unter dem Vorbau zu bekommen? Hab YT angeschrieben, aber leider noch keine Antwort bekommen.
> 
> ...


2 cm gehn schon, wenn der Gabelholm um 2cm Länger ist. Ansonsten klemmt der Vorbau nur unten, nicht zu empfehlen. Warum den steilere Lenkwinkel?  Ich war der Meinung die Angel Set.  sind zum flacher machen gedacht aber steiler?  Deine Vorgehensweise ist sehr rasant, wenn ich das ma so sagen darf, schon die Geometrie ändern aber noch nicht damit  gefahren zu sein, meinste nicht erst ma eins nach dem anderen...?


----------



## TheGoOn (5. Februar 2015)

wolverine56 schrieb:


> Den neuen Test findest du hier im Forum. Da wird schon lebhaft diskutiert



ah dachte es gibt evtl noch mehrere


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Vincy (5. Februar 2015)

the_duke schrieb:


> Weiters überlege ich den Lenkwinkel mittels Cane Creek Angelset um 1° steiler zu machen, hab da leider nicht den Durchblick welche Version ich da nehmen muss, kann mir das einer von euch mal erklären??






Man kann da den Winkel + oder* -* verändern. Ist nur eine Sache der Montage. 

Brauchst dann den für *+/- 1°*, passend für das Rahmen-Steuerrohr (Standard und Länge) und Gabelschaft (Standard).




The AngleSet™ offers up to six offset angle adjustments.
With steeper or slacker adjustments from 0.5 to 1.5 degrees, dialing in the perfect geometry to attack the trail is a breeze.

Offsets:
Steeper or Slacker *+/- 0.5*, *+/- 1.0*, *+/- 1.5 *& Neutral *0.0*
http://www.canecreek.com/products/headsets/angleset
http://www.canecreek.com/angleset-calculator
http://www.canecreek.com/tech-center/headsets/service-videos#mrjgyu79sb0


----------



## the_duke (5. Februar 2015)

Climax_66 schrieb:


> 2 cm gehn schon, wenn der Gabelholm um 2cm Länger ist. Ansonsten klemmt der Vorbau nur unten, nicht zu empfehlen. Warum den steilere Lenkwinkel?  Ich war der Meinung die Angel Set.  sind zum flacher machen gedacht aber steiler?  Deine Vorgehensweise ist sehr rasant, wenn ich das ma so sagen darf, schon die Geometrie ändern aber noch nicht damit  gefahren zu sein, meinste nicht erst ma eins nach dem anderen...?




Ich hab mich da etwas schlcht ausgedrückt, ich wollte wissen ob man sich seitens YT einen längeren Schaft wünschen kann.

Mit dem erstmal fahren hast vollkommen recht, hätte nur basierend  auf meinen bisherigen Erfahrungen den Lenkeinkel etwas steiler, höhere Front, agiler und wendiger für technische Passagen erhiffe uch mir daraus.  Bei 65° wäre nochbein wenig Spielraum. 

@vinci: ich meinte welche Bezeichnungen man beim Algelset brauch, da gibt es verschiedene ober und unterschalen, je nach vorhandenem Steuersatz..


----------



## wolverine56 (5. Februar 2015)

Mal ein Rat von mir an die leidgeplagten ethírteen LRS Geschädigten. Innerhalb der ersten sechs Monate liegt die Beweislast der Gewährleistungspflicht beim Verkäufer. Hier muss nix an den Hersteller weitergeleitet werden. Das ist ein Problem von yt mit e*thirteen. Als Käufer habt ihr das Recht, dass der Mangel binnen weniger Wochen durch den "Verkäufer" behoben wird. Hatte da bei Firmen wie Alutech, radon oder im Skibereich mit Dynafit niemals Probleme. Da wurden die Teile schon rausgeschickt, da hatte ich das defekte Teil noch nicht mal abgeschraubt. Diese Richtlinien gelten im Übrigen für die gesamte EU.

Und jetzt noch eine Frage zu den Lackproblemen. Vielleicht nimmt hier jemand von yt ja Stellung dazu. Wurde die Beschichtung gegenüber den 2014er Bikes geändert und wurden seitens e*thirteen die Laufradprobleme behoben.


----------



## wolverine56 (5. Februar 2015)

Und ich will hier nix kritisieren nur einen guten Rat. Ich interessiere mich für ein Capra. Aber wenn man ein paar Tausender ausgibt, hoffe ich doch, dass mir hier der ein oder andere weiterhelfen kann.

Zu welcher BOS Deville wird denn einem geraten. Die am Pro Race oder am Pro. Ich will keine Rennen fahren, liebe das Setup vorne satt und nicht zu straf.


----------



## FrankausHalle (6. Februar 2015)

the_duke schrieb:


> Ich hab mich da etwas schlcht ausgedrückt, ich wollte wissen ob man sich seitens YT einen längeren Schaft wünschen kann.



Anrufen und nachfragen. Aber meistens sind Versender bei individuellen Wünschen sehr zurückhaltend und lehnen diese ab. Sie könnten sonst ihr niedrigen Preise, aufgrund eines standardisierten Produktes und Ausschluss von Zwischenhändlern, nicht halten.



MTBKompase schrieb:


> Ich habe gelesen, dass der recht flache Lenkwinkel des Capra bei "Enduro-Novizen" möglicherweiße für diverse "Probleme" führen könnte. Was sagt ihr dazu?



Diesen Eindruck kann ich bestätigen. Ich hatte das Gefühl, dass der flache Lenkwinkel bei langsamen Geschwindigkeiten ein kippeliges Gefühl vermittelt. Aber alles eine Frage der Gewöhnung und Übung.


----------



## MTBKompase (6. Februar 2015)

Also ich habe schon gefragt,ob man bei gleichen rahmen die Lackierung tauschen kann
Sie sagten 'Nein. Das geht nicht.'


----------



## the_duke (6. Februar 2015)

Schade, ist Rose der einzige der auf Kundenwünsche eingeht?
2cm Spacer und den Gabelschaft etwas länger lassen wäre ja nicht DER Aufwand..


----------



## TheGoOn (6. Februar 2015)

Es ist aber trotzdem Mehraufwand  wenn jeder Kunde einen extra Wunsch hat, kommt es zu Verzögerungen und die Kunden werden sicherlich nicht gern länger warten wollen. Ich hab auch nach ner Extrawurst gefragt, wurde gleich abgeblockt.


----------



## FrankausHalle (6. Februar 2015)

the_duke schrieb:


> Schade, ist Rose der einzige der auf Kundenwünsche eingeht?



Nein, geh in einen Bikeladen und kaufe Dir dort ein Bike. Dort bekommst du haarklein was du möchtest.
Man kann nicht alles haben. Günstige Preise und hochindividuelle Ausstattung. 




the_duke schrieb:


> 2cm Spacer und den Gabelschaft etwas länger lassen wäre ja nicht DER Aufwand..



Und ob das ein Aufwand ist. In der Produktion ist jeder Handgriff genau definiert und festgelegt. Wenn erst einmal ein standardisiertes System festgelegt ist, sind Abweichungen davon, höchst aufwändig. Da hängt ja noch viel mehr dran, als nur mal eben den Zollstock nehmen und den Gabelschaft länger zu messen.


----------



## wolverine56 (6. Februar 2015)

Jetza werds off topic. Könnte mir wer von den Caprafahrern oder Technik Freaks vielleicht zu meinen Fragen weiter oben helfen. Danke im voraus schon mal.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## turbo-555 (6. Februar 2015)

wolverine56 schrieb:


> Mal ein Rat von mir an die leidgeplagten ethírteen LRS Geschädigten. Innerhalb der ersten sechs Monate liegt die Beweislast der Gewährleistungspflicht beim Verkäufer. Hier muss nix an den Hersteller weitergeleitet werden. Das ist ein Problem von yt mit e*thirteen. Als Käufer habt ihr das Recht, dass der Mangel binnen weniger Wochen durch den "Verkäufer" behoben wird. Hatte da bei Firmen wie Alutech, radon oder im Skibereich mit Dynafit niemals Probleme. Da wurden die Teile schon rausgeschickt, da hatte ich das defekte Teil noch nicht mal abgeschraubt. Diese Richtlinien gelten im Übrigen für die gesamte EU.
> 
> Und jetzt noch eine Frage zu den Lackproblemen. Vielleicht nimmt hier jemand von yt ja Stellung dazu. Wurde die Beschichtung gegenüber den 2014er Bikes geändert und wurden seitens e*thirteen die Laufradprobleme behoben.


 

lackprobleme hab Ich bei mein 2014 nicht festgestellt!


----------



## frank70 (6. Februar 2015)

turbo-555 schrieb:


> lackprobleme hab Ich bei mein 2014 nicht festgestellt!


vielleicht war die frage auf die alu-bikes bezogen, der lack meines '14er wicked ist leider von echt schlechter qualität


----------



## Oibaf (6. Februar 2015)

the_duke schrieb:


> Schade, ist Rose der einzige der auf Kundenwünsche eingeht?
> 2cm Spacer und den Gabelschaft etwas länger lassen wäre ja nicht DER Aufwand..


Nein. schau mal nach dem Propain Tyee. Propain ist auch hier im Forum vertreten.


----------



## Climax_66 (6. Februar 2015)

wolverine56 schrieb:


> Und ich will hier nix kritisieren nur einen guten Rat. Ich interessiere mich für ein Capra. Aber wenn man ein paar Tausender ausgibt, hoffe ich doch, dass mir hier der ein oder andere weiterhelfen kann.
> 
> Zu welcher BOS Deville wird denn einem geraten. Die am Pro Race oder am Pro. Ich will keine Rennen fahren, liebe das Setup vorne satt und nicht zu straf.


Was hat der Kaufpreis mit Ratschläge in einem Forum zu tun?  Zum Boss Farwerk willst Du Erfahrungswerte von Produkten die noch nicht mal ausgeliefert wurden, wie soll das gehen?  In der Fachpresse stehen Berichte über die neue Deville mit TRC System. Bei einem Boss Fahrwerk kann man alles Einstellen in einem sehr feinem Raster, um alles aus der Gabel raus zu holen braucht man viel Zeit und Geduld und Plan vom einstellen von Fahrwerken, ich würde mal behaupten das die Gabel im Hobbybereich nur so gut ist wie das Setup. Mir persönlich gefällt das sehr feinfühlige Ansprechen ohne abzutauchen. Aufm Papier scheint das TRC komfortabler zu sein mit der Straffung der Luftkammer, also ne Hilfe in technischen Verblocktem Gelände. Ob damit der Hobby Pilot schneller besser damit ist als mit der Devill ohne TRC kann ich Dir nicht sagen.


----------



## 79er-Sickboy (6. Februar 2015)

Biete jetzt schon mal mein BOS Fahrwerk vom Pro zum Austausch an!


----------



## Climax_66 (6. Februar 2015)

79er-Sickboy schrieb:


> Biete jetzt schon mal mein BOS Fahrwerk vom Pro zum Austausch an!


Gegen was???


----------



## 79er-Sickboy (6. Februar 2015)

Money oder nen neues COMP Fahrwerk!


----------



## -Tiger- (6. Februar 2015)

wegen warum??


----------



## 79er-Sickboy (6. Februar 2015)

Weil ich den Service von Rock Shox sehr schätze und BOS etwas lahm ist!
Außerdem mag ich's gerne etwas bequemer in meinem Alter beim Einstellen der Fahrdynamik.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Climax_66 (6. Februar 2015)

Das mit dem Service mag stimmen,  aber warum hast Du Dich dann nicht gleich  fürs Comp entschieden?


----------



## Tr4ilJunk!e (8. Februar 2015)

Bei einer Größe von 1,74 m sollte ein M Rahmen passen oder könnte S auch eine Option sein? Was meint ihr?


----------



## MTBKompase (8. Februar 2015)

Würde auch gehen 
Kommt auf deinen Fahrstil drauf an...?!


----------



## Tr4ilJunk!e (8. Februar 2015)

MTBKompase schrieb:


> Würde auch gehen
> Kommt auf deinen Fahrstil drauf an...?!


Ich werde mal einen Termin zum "Probesitzen" bei YT vereinbaren... Schade ist nur die lange Lieferzeit für das Capra AL1


----------



## FGRacing66 (8. Februar 2015)

Hat jemand Erfahrungen mit nem Vivid Air im Capra?

Habe das Comp von 2014 bin auch mehr als zufrieden damit. Hab es auf 1x11 aufgerüstet, wollte aber umbedingt das Rote...

Habe leider noch den normalen Monarch+ RC3 drin, überlege jetzt auf Vivid air oder den Monarch Debon Air zu gehen! Die schwarze Beschichtung kommt einfach deutlich geiler!

Also hat jemand nen Vivid Air setup?


----------



## Chris1305 (10. Februar 2015)

Hallo zusammen,
gibt es auch Capra's im Saarland oder Trier? Würde gerne mal Probe sitzen. Kann mich nicht zwischen M & L entscheiden. 
Schon mal vielen Dank!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## camp82 (10. Februar 2015)

Hi an alle Capra Besitzer,

kann man das gute Stück im Raum Stuttgart Größe L mal Probe sitzen?? Dank euch.

Gruß


----------



## oldie-pilot (10. Februar 2015)

Im 
Raum Stuttgart Gr. L habe ich interesse am Probesitzen


----------



## dominik-deluxe (11. Februar 2015)

Ich habe extra per Nachname bestellt um möglichst wenig Verzögerung zu haben. Aber mir scheint das war nicht die beste Idee. Obwohl auf der YT Seite steht "Die schnellste und einfachste Art der Zahlung ist per Nachnahme"


----------



## zichl (11. Februar 2015)

dominik-deluxe schrieb:


> Ich habe extra per Nachname bestellt um möglichst wenig Verzögerung zu haben. Aber mir scheint das war nicht die beste Idee. Obwohl auf der YT Seite steht "Die schnellste und einfachste Art der Zahlung ist per Nachnahme"


Warum?


----------



## Pinzgauner (11. Februar 2015)

zichl schrieb:


> Warum?



Vermutlich weil noch keine Auftragsbestätigung erhalten.

Da ist er aber nicht alleine. Der YT Support hat mir heute versichert, die Auftrage würden nach kräften abgearbeitet und es sollen jedenfalls die bei der Bestellung angezeigten Verfügbarkeiten halten. Da bei mir die Lieferzeit nicht "lagernd" war und ich somit nicht davon ausgegagne bin das Bike sofort zu bekommen, kann ich mit der Warterei leben. Wobei das Letzte mal bin ich mit 12 Jahren vor Weihnachten so auf Nadeln gesessen:9


----------



## mc83 (11. Februar 2015)

Habe meine Infos von YT im Wartezimmer gepostet und kopiere die hier mal rein:

Habe soeben mit YT telefoniert und möchte meine erhaltenen Infos mit Euch teilen:
Voralledem möchte ich jedoch noch die Freundlichkeit und Bemühtheit vom YT Mitarbeiter erwähnen!
Ich fasse das Gespräch mal zusammen:
- die Bestellungen werden im Uhrzeigersinn abgearbeitet. D.h. der Jenige welcher früher bestellt, wird auch früher beliefert.
Die Frage war mir wichtig, da sich ja Personen melden, die später bestellt haben und im Gegensatz zu den Anderen (da gehöre ich dazu) schon eine AB erhalten haben.
- Weiters werden die AB je nach Zahlungsweise versendet (Kreditkarte, Vorkasse, PayPal, ....), hat aber nichts mit der Reihenfolge der Auslieferung zu tun - so habe ich das verstanden.
- Der Ansturm auf die Seite / den Bikes war und ist immernoch sehr groß. (Das konnte man sich ja auch denken, da die Seite am Freitag ständig down war und die Lieferzeiten der Bikes auf der YT Seite doch sehr schnell nach Hinten geschoben wurden)
- Die YT Mitarbeiter arbeiten mit Hochdruck daran alles Aufzuarbeiten. Im Laufe dieser oder nächster Woche, sollten die Bestätigungen mit Informationen zu den Kunden gesendet werden.
Somit warte ich jetzt einfach auf die Bestätigung und habe nun die Gewissheit, dass alles seine Richtigkeit hat.
LG


----------



## Climax_66 (11. Februar 2015)

Nachnahme geht  nur bis 3500€  bei den Pro Modellen muss man also auch ein Teil überweisen.


----------



## gernotkrinner (11. Februar 2015)

FGRacing66 schrieb:


> Hat jemand Erfahrungen mit nem Vivid Air im Capra?
> 
> Habe das Comp von 2014 bin auch mehr als zufrieden damit. Hab es auf 1x11 aufgerüstet, wollte aber umbedingt das Rote...
> 
> ...


Bilde mir win irgendwo einmal gelesen zu haben dass der debon air nicht so toll zum hinterbau des capra passen soll...


----------



## zichl (11. Februar 2015)

gernotkrinner schrieb:


> Bilde mir win irgendwo einmal gelesen zu haben dass der debon air nicht so toll zum hinterbau des capra passen soll...


Steht im wicked 650B thread http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/index.php?posts/12429512


----------



## dario88 (11. Februar 2015)

@FGRacing66 

davon abgesehen das der monarch + rc3 auch in schwarz erhältlich ist wird dir der debon air nix bringen, da er im capra zu weich ist. 
rock shox hat den debon air raus gebracht um für jeden rahmen einen passenden dämpfer in diesem sektor zu haben. der debon air ist nicht "besser" als der normale monarch plus


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## FGRacing66 (11. Februar 2015)

@dario88 ok gut zu wissen, tendiere wie gesagt eh mehr zum vivid air  
@zichl danke!


----------



## Acksch (12. Februar 2015)

Morgen,

bitte nicht hauen, aber kann mir schnell mal einer sagen, welche Kette beim Capra Comp1 verbaut ist?

Gruß Christian


----------



## Swenio (12. Februar 2015)

Sorry, hab Käse geschrieben und löschen geht nicht... Daher jetzt dieser überflüssige Eintrag ... Wünsche allen Lesern einen schönen Tag


----------



## Showa (12. Februar 2015)

Acksch schrieb:


> Morgen,
> 
> bitte nicht hauen, aber kann mir schnell mal einer sagen, welche Kette beim Capra Comp1 verbaut ist?
> 
> Gruß Christian



An meinen Capra comp1 war eine PC 1170 von Sram dran, die ist mir aber gerissen jetzt hab ich ne XX1 von Sram


----------



## Climax_66 (12. Februar 2015)

Kette ist egal, Hauptsache Du weist wieviel Ritzel Deine Kassette hat, 10-fach oder 11-fach.


----------



## exbonner (16. Februar 2015)

Mal eine Frage zum Dämpfer am Capra. Ich bin glühender Fan vom CC Double Barrel Air CS. Den gibt es nun in 222x63 oder 222x70.
Welche Variante würde man nun eher für das Capra nehmen? Der Monarch hat 222x66.

Zweite Frage...was für ein X9 Schaltwerk ist verbaut? Medium oder long? Knnte ich nicht wirklich herausfinden?


----------



## fone (16. Februar 2015)

@exbonner 
der serienmäßig im Topmodell verbaute BOS Kirk hat 222x69
also würde ich den CCDB Air CS in 222x70 nehmen.


----------



## exbonner (16. Februar 2015)

Mich wundert, dass anscheinend noch Niemand den CCDB oder einen Vivid Air verbaut hat. 

Da würden mich Erfahrungsberichte schon einmal interessieren.


----------



## FGRacing66 (16. Februar 2015)

Habe eins mit Vivid Air im Bikemarkt gesehen, hatte derletzt auch schon gefragt bzgl vva oder Monarch debon air.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Heinzrich (16. Februar 2015)

Hallo zusammen,

ich überlege mir das Capra AL1 zu bestellen, bin 1,84 groß und tendiere zu Größe L. Da ich mir aber nicht sicher bin würde ich gerne mal probesitzen . Nach Forchheim zu fahren ist mir aber ein wenig zu weit. Komme aus 57518 Betzdorf. Hat jemand in der nähe ein Capra in L und würde mich mal "aufsitzen" lassen?

Danke und Gruß,
Heinzrich


----------



## Staanemer (17. Februar 2015)

Könnte mal bitte jemand mit Rahmengröße M bei einem Sattelauszug von 73 cm die Sitzlänge messen? Also von Lenkermitte bis Sattelspitze oder Mitte Sattelaufnahme direkt.

Danke


----------



## exbonner (18. Februar 2015)

Weiß denn jmd., welche Länge das X9 Schaltwerk hat? Ich würde mir gerne eines auf Halde legen, denn pro Saison schrotte ich immer mind. ein Schaltwerk


----------



## Showa (18. Februar 2015)

exbonner schrieb:


> Mal eine Frage zum Dämpfer am Capra. Ich bin glühender Fan vom CC Double Barrel Air CS. Den gibt es nun in 222x63 oder 222x70.
> Welche Variante würde man nun eher für das Capra nehmen? Der Monarch hat 222x66.
> 
> Zweite Frage...was für ein X9 Schaltwerk ist verbaut? Medium oder long? Knnte ich nicht wirklich herausfinden?




Ich hatte an meinen alten Rad auch den CCDB Air. Diesen wollte ich auch an das Capra bauen. laut aussage von YT macht es aufgrund des Hinterbaus keinen Sinn großvolumige dämpfer zu verwenden, deswegen ist im Capra auch nicht der Debon Air Dämpfer.
Solltest du also den CCDB Air nehmen solltest du die Luftkammer mit  Spacer verkleinern.


----------



## Schepperbeppo (20. Februar 2015)

Hat schon jemand ausprobiert ob die OEM HR2 am Capra ohne Probleme tubeless funktionieren?
Greetz


----------



## Maddin M. (20. Februar 2015)

Habe mir ein Cf Pro bestellt und wollte der Einfachheit halber die 820er Saints mit 203mm Scheiben dran machen. Welche Adapter braucht man denn für vorne und hinten? Vielleicht kann ja jemand aus eigener Erfahrung berichten. Danke!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## olligpunkt (20. Februar 2015)

hat schonmal jmd an denen Capra diese Folie aus dem Bikemarkt verwendet?
BIKE Lackschutz easy wrapped
Wie wirkt die leicht glänzende Folie auf den Matten Capra Rahmen?
Hat vielleicht jemand ein Bild, am besten vom weißen Pro?


----------



## thehoff (20. Februar 2015)

Ich hab die folie drauf, mich störts nicht.


Gesendet von meinem iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## olligpunkt (20. Februar 2015)

Kannst du mal ein Aussagekräftiges Bild machen?


----------



## FGRacing66 (20. Februar 2015)

hab die bike-shield folie (bei amazon bestellt) drauf, die ist auch echt klasse, stört keineswegs!


----------



## thehoff (21. Februar 2015)

Ja aber das wird noch 1-2 tage dauern


Gesendet von meinem iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## KILLTROY (21. Februar 2015)

Das heißt das von Werk aus keine Folie am Unterrohr angebracht ist?


----------



## exbonner (21. Februar 2015)

KILLTROY schrieb:


> Das heißt das von Werk aus keine Folie am Unterrohr angebracht ist?


Doch, es ist ein schwarzer Schlagschutz + Folie dran.


----------



## exbonner (21. Februar 2015)

Ich habe mir jetzt noch von All Mountain Style den FrameGuard XL bestellt.


----------



## dominik-deluxe (21. Februar 2015)

ist die rock shox pike im yt capra eine dual position oder solo air gabel?


----------



## impressive (21. Februar 2015)

Is die Solo Air


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## the_duke (21. Februar 2015)

Kann man aber glaube ich für 160 Materialkosten umbauen.


----------



## KILLTROY (21. Februar 2015)

exbonner schrieb:


> Ich habe mir jetzt noch von All Mountain Style den FrameGuard XL bestellt.


THX ist das beim Al1 auch so? Ihr habt ja die Carbon Version. Lg


----------



## Acksch (22. Februar 2015)

Hi, 

hab jetzt schon alle Unterlagen durchsucht und auch schon google befragt, aber finde keine Information zum Drehmoment für die Sattelstütze. Ich weiß aber dass ich das irgendwo mal gelesen hatte, finde es aber nicht mehr. Weiß einer von euch wie hoch das ist? (Wenn man sich nicht alles aufschreibt  )

Danke. 

Gruß Christian


----------



## blende13 (22. Februar 2015)

@Acksch 
Im Reverb Manual Seite 35 steht nach angaben des Herstellers aber max. 6.7 Nm.
Mehr weis ich leider nicht.


----------



## ale2812 (22. Februar 2015)

5 Nm laut der pdf datei von YT im umgang mit dem werkstoff carbon - falls hier von der sattelklemmschelle gesprochen wird


----------



## Acksch (22. Februar 2015)

Vielen Dank euch beiden. 

Gruß Christian


----------



## wolverine56 (25. Februar 2015)

So gestern kam das yt pro cf an. Am Rad und am Zusammenbau gibt's bislang nix zu mäkeln. Alles einwandfrei. Der Rahmen hat Größe M. Selbst bin ich 178 cm bei einer Schrittlänge von 81 cm. Das Bike passt perfekt. Nicht mal an der Reverb musste ich Einstellungen vornehmen. Der erste Eindruck vom Radl. Tolles Design und Robustheit muss kein Gegensatz sein. Das Bike vermittelt wirklich den Eindruck eines Downhiller und nicht den eines Enduros.  Trotzdem ist es auf den ersten Flachfahreindrücken ziemlich agil. Einzig bei ganz langsamen technischem Fahren neigt es vorne beim Einschlagen zum kippen aber das ist dem kurzen Vorbau und dem 780iger geschuldet. Offenbar hat yt reagiert, da der aggressive steile Lenkwinkel bemängelt wurde (für mich unverständlich da Enduro rennen bergab gewonnen werden und nicht bergauf). Das Bike kam bei mir mit drei Spacern an. Momentan lasse ich sie jedoch noch alle drin. Es wird sich beim uphill zeigen wieviel Druck ich aufs Vorderrad bekomme. Dass der Reifen hinten zu wenig Platz hat kann ich absolut nicht bestätigen. Jedes 0815 All Mountain hat weniger Platz. Mit dem Maxxis Reifen sind tatsächlich links und rechts jeweils 1 cm vorhanden. Zusätzlich und auch nicht selbstverständlich hat yt hier auch noch 3m Folie angebracht. Genauso am Unterrohr mit zusätzlichem Schlagschutz. Beim ersten Einfahren in der Ebene funzt bislang alles tadellos. Kein knacken nix. Lediglich das BOS Fahrwerk gibt das typische Pfeifen von sich als würde es rufen "He jetzt aber ab Opa ich will geballert werden". Was erstaunlich leicht von statten geht ist das Hinterrad versetzen. Hier merkt man bereits die Agilität aufgrund der kurzen Kettenstreben. Sobald der Schnee jetzt weg ist folgt ein neuer Eindruck


----------



## FGRacing66 (25. Februar 2015)

Sind die Dämpfer-Einbaulängen vom Capra AL 2 2015 und Capra Comp 2 2014 gleich?
Danke vorab!


----------



## ale2812 (25. Februar 2015)

FGRacing66 schrieb:


> Sind die Dämpfer-Einbaulängen vom Capra AL 2 2015 und Capra Comp 2 2014 gleich?
> Danke vorab!


ja, natürlich. 222x66 bei RS, der bos hat - glaube ich - 68mm hub

edit: kannst du auch selber kontrollorieren, indem du bei der ausstattungsübersicht auf den namen des verbauten dämpfer klickst; bei RS steht dann da:

*RockShox Monarch Plus RC3*
air shock
3 position compression
(open, pedal, lock)
222 x 66 mm
high volume


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## FGRacing66 (25. Februar 2015)

@ale2812 vielen vielen Dank! Irgendwie ist mir noch nie aufgefallen dass es bei der Ausstattung noch untermenues gibt....
was allerdings nicht drin steht ob sie auch den gleichen tune haben, aber das ist dann wahrscheinlich auch der Fall


----------



## 79er-Sickboy (28. Februar 2015)

Hab mich mit meiner Bergzicke heute mal etwas intensiver beschäftigt. Da ich zuvor noch nie mit Carbon zu tun hatte, bin ich wahrscheinlich noch eine lange Weile damit im Kopf beschäftigt etwas misstrauisch gegenüber diesem Werkstoff zu sein.

Blöderweise machte das Bike bereits nach kurzer Einfahrrunde erste Knackgeräusche und zwar immer dann, wenn die Sattelstütze komplett ausgefahren war. Dabei hatte ich die Stütze zuvor auf Empfehlung mit Carbonpaste eingefettet und die Stütze bis zum Anschlag im Rahmen mit max. 5 Nm eingespannt. Ratschläge werden somit gerne entgegen genommen.

Ein kleiner Mangel ist mir dann noch beim Wheeliefahren aufgefallen, den ich aber durch Kürzen des Schaltzuges wieder in Griff kriegen sollte. Ich bin nämlich mit der Ferse mehrfach am Zug hängen geblieben, was durch die kurze Kettenstrebe sicherlich noch ein wenig begünstigt wird.

Alles in allem aber eine wirklich tolle Fahrmaschine und für mein Empfinden auch sehr ähnlich dem Fahrverhalten eines Morewood Shova Lt., falls mal jemand in den Genuss gekommen ist.


----------



## .coRe (1. März 2015)

Wo steht eigentlich die Rahmennummer am bike?


----------



## dominik-deluxe (1. März 2015)

Woher kann ich capra grüne decals für die Pike bekommen? Finde da fehlt noch was.


----------



## 79er-Sickboy (1. März 2015)

.coRe schrieb:


> Wo steht eigentlich die Rahmennummer am bike?



Unterm Tretlager


----------



## 79er-Sickboy (1. März 2015)

dominik-deluxe schrieb:


> Woher kann ich capra grüne decals für die Pike bekommen? Finde da fehlt noch was.




Slik  graphics z.B.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## FGRacing66 (1. März 2015)

79er-Sickboy schrieb:


> Blöderweise machte das Bike bereits nach kurzer Einfahrrunde erste Knackgeräusche ...
> 
> Ein kleiner Mangel ist mir dann noch beim Wheeliefahren aufgefallen, den ich aber durch Kürzen des Schaltzuges wieder in Griff kriegen sollte. Ich bin nämlich mit der Ferse mehrfach am Zug...



Zu den Knackgeräuschen: Die können viele Ursachen haben, zb auch von der reverb selbst kommen

Bzgl. des Schaltzuges kannst du auch einfach unten, wo die Züge in den Hauptrahmen gehen die schraube etwas lösen und den Zug nach oben schieben. ich persönlich hatte die Probleme allerdings nie


----------



## Showa (2. März 2015)

79er-Sickboy schrieb:


> Slik  graphics z.B.



JA die hab ich damals in Auftrag gegeben, naja mittlerweile hat die ja jeder dran.


----------



## mc83 (2. März 2015)

Weiß jemand das Gewicht der aktuellen Turbine Kurbel bzw. was würde man sich auf eine xx1 oder xo1 mit direct mount KB sparen?


----------



## buzzdee (2. März 2015)

mc83 schrieb:


> Weiß jemand das Gewicht der aktuellen Turbine Kurbel bzw. was würde man sich auf eine xx1 oder xo1 mit direct mount KB sparen?



Siehe hier: http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/t/yt-industries-capra-27-5.732961/page-16#post-12631786

Und hier: http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/t/capr...-gewichtanpassung.740342/page-2#post-12642065


----------



## mc83 (2. März 2015)

Ok, danke. Das heißt es sind ca. 60gr Unterschied. Auf den Bildern bei yt kommt mir nämlich vor, dass man dort die neue Turbine cinch sieht und die ist etwas leichter als die alte mit Spider.


----------



## giosala1 (6. März 2015)

Servus, bin am Überlegen mein Comp1 auf 2fach umzubauen. Mir taugt der 1fach Zeugs einnfach nicht so . Wo bekomme ich dien Freilauf dür die hintere Nabe ?
Kann ma das Zeugs direkt bei YT Ordern.
Ich bäuchte Shiffter, Kassette, Kette , Umwerfer, Schaltwerk usw.


----------



## ale2812 (6. März 2015)

falls du in den shops nichts findest, kontaktier the hive in trauenstein. das ist der deutsche support von e13 - sehr nette und kompetente leute dort. die werden dir mit sicherheit helfen können.
YT ist aus meiner sicht der falsche ansprechpartner.


----------



## giosala1 (6. März 2015)

Denke für den Tip. Ich fahr nochmal  ne richtige  Berauftour dann entscheide  ich endgültig  obs umgesetzt  wird. Ich wohne nähe Bikepark  Geisskopf.  Da fahre ich gern auch mal ohne Lift. Mal schaun ob ich die Übersetzung  getreten  kriege .


----------



## Swenio (6. März 2015)

Ansonsten nur mal ein kleineres Kettenblatt probieren... Das wirkt schon Wunder


----------



## giosala1 (6. März 2015)

30er is schon montiert. Schauma mal. Sonst ein gutes Rad.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Swenio (6. März 2015)

Ok... Mir sind 11 auch zu wenig ... Ich hab das comp2 und es ist einfach nur geil .... Werde jetzt noch etwas das Gewicht des bikes reduzieren und dann ist es perfekt ...


----------



## TheGoOn (6. März 2015)

Swenio schrieb:


> Ok... Mir sind 11 auch zu wenig ... Ich hab das comp2 und es ist einfach nur geil .... Werde jetzt noch etwas das Gewicht des bikes reduzieren und dann ist es perfekt ...



Welche Pedale hast du dran und wo / wie sillst du Gewichteinsparen?

War zwar gerade bei YT aber hab vergessen zu fragen wie groß der Karton sein wird.
Kann jemand kurz nachmessen und es mir mitteilen? Relevant ist eigentlich nur die länge


----------



## Swenio (6. März 2015)

Also meine Gewichtseinsparung geht über Laufräder, tubeless Reifen, Next sl kurbel, carbonlenker, neue Pedale, kassette,... Wird einiges geändert .... Am Ende werden 12,8 Kilo stehen... 

Derzeit habe ich die Reverse escape dran... karton steht im Keller ... Ich messe morgen mal nach...


----------



## Swenio (6. März 2015)

Hier meine geheime Tuningtabelle .... Teile sind soweit bestellt in zwei bis drei Wochen sollte es fertig sein...


----------



## Swenio (6. März 2015)

Meine Madame hat mir schon nen vogel gezeigt.... Egal...


----------



## TheGoOn (6. März 2015)

Ok wow sehr detalliert! Wenn ich mir eines zulegen sollte wird erstma nichts mehr dran geändert erst mit der Zeit


----------



## Swenio (6. März 2015)

Ich bin es jetzt ein knappes Jahr gefahren und ich muss ja auch weiter Geld ausgeben ... Ein neues bike tut nicht not also wird getunt... Jungs werden älter und spielzeuge teurer


----------



## giosala1 (6. März 2015)

Wenn ich bedenke was mein Santa V10 gekostet  hat is ja eh billig. Ein bisschen  Spass muß  sein.


----------



## alpinea310 (7. März 2015)

Hallo
Hab deine Tuningtabelle begutachtet.
Da ist mir der Lenker Easton Havoc mit 40 Rise augefallen.
ICH suche den Havoc mit mehr Rise aber finde nichts.
Wo kriegt man den her?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Swenio (7. März 2015)

Ich habe den bei bike Mail Order bestellt... Und bei Bike24 gibt es ihn auch ...


----------



## alpinea310 (7. März 2015)

Alles klar
schau ich mal...danke


----------



## Swenio (7. März 2015)

Der Lenker heißt Easton *haven* Carbon... Hier ist mir in der Tabelle ein Fehler unterlaufen ... Sorry 
http://www.bike-mailorder.de/Bike-Teile/Lenker-Zubehoer/Haven-35-Carbon-Lenker-High-Rise.html


----------



## alpinea310 (7. März 2015)

Danke für den link..


----------



## dominik-deluxe (7. März 2015)

das hätte YT direkt machen können, die Rock Shox Gabeln mit grünen Aufklebern versehen.


----------



## thehoff (7. März 2015)

Also wenn du schon in solchen aussmadden gewicht sparst dann kannst du auch gleich tune steckachsen und carbon sattelklemme reinschreiben 


Gesendet von meinem iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## 79er-Sickboy (7. März 2015)

Falls noch Caprafahrer aus meiner Ecke sind:

https://www.facebook.com/Bergischcolumbia


----------



## 79er-Sickboy (7. März 2015)

dominik-deluxe schrieb:


> das hätte YT direkt machen können, die Rock Shox Gabeln mit grünen Aufklebern versehen.



Hab den BOS Sticker auch schon gewechselt!


----------



## Swenio (7. März 2015)

thehoff schrieb:


> Also wenn du schon in solchen aussmadden gewicht sparst dann kannst du auch gleich tune steckachsen und carbon sattelklemme reinschreiben
> 
> 
> Gesendet von meinem iPhone mit Tapatalk


Das wird dann irgendwann das i Tüpfelchen


----------



## IcaroZero (8. März 2015)

79er-Sickboy schrieb:


> Hab den BOS Sticker auch schon gewechselt!



Wo kann man den bekommen?


----------



## 79er-Sickboy (8. März 2015)

IcaroZero schrieb:


> Wo kann man den bekommen?



Die Sticker gibt es aus Portugal unter bkstickers.com

Schöne Auswahl von Farben in matt und gloss und die Lieferzeit dauert ca. 1-2 Wochen.

Die Qualität ist top und die Sticker sind absolut identisch, auch wenn auf der Seite noch die 160er Devilgabel beschrieben ist.


----------



## jr.tobi87 (8. März 2015)

Ist das eigentlich ein vollwertiger lock out am bos kirk oder nur climb switch ala ccdb?


----------



## IcaroZero (8. März 2015)

79er-Sickboy schrieb:


> 160er Devilgabel


Cool, Danke. Die Seiten hatte ich schon gefunden, war mir aber nicht sicher wegen der 160.


----------



## dominik-deluxe (8. März 2015)

Swenio schrieb:


> Das wird dann irgendwann das i Tüpfelchen


Die Tune Achse würde vor einigen anderen Teilen umsetzten. Ist einfach, nicht mal so teuer und eines der Sinnvollsten Teile.


----------



## -Tiger- (8. März 2015)

Heute gings zur ersten größeren Ausfahrt. Die Ziege fährt sich sehr geil, ich bereue nichts 

Mit dem 1x11 Getriebe komme ich bergauf gut klar, hab allerdings auch recht gut trainierte Haxen, das dürfte helfen. Im Vergleich zu den früheren Bikes ist schon mehr Kraft statt Trittfrequenz gefordert. Auf schmalen, wurzeligen Singletrails steil bergauf wird die Lenkung allerdings etwas zappelig, da muss ich mich noch dran gewöhnen.

Bergab beginnt dann die große bunte Capra Show, die Fuhre lääääääuft und bügelt ordentlich was glatt

Wird noch ne Weile dauern, bis ich das Limit des Capra bergab erforscht habe, da geht richtig was. Aktuell bin ich noch auf der Suche nach nem passenden Dämpfer-Setup. Die Werkseinstellung war mir zu straff, war alles irgendwie überdämpft. Mit der Abstimmung am Hinterbau bin ich schon recht zufrieden, die Gabel spricht aber noch etwas träge an, da muss ich noch optimieren. Was habt ihr für Settings/Luftdruck auf den Dämpfern?

Und kann mir wer ne gescheite Dämpfer-Pumpe empfehlen? Bei meiner zischt beim abmachen immer etwas Luft raus, das nervt  gewaltig.


----------



## giosala1 (8. März 2015)

Bin gestern auch ne Runde mit meinem gefahren Comp1 und dann heute mit meinem selber zusammen  gebauten Cube Carbon Ams 150 mit 3 fach mit so 11,5Kilo.
Mann kann mit dem Capra schon bergauf fahren . Es ist hat kein Touren bike und wird auch durch umbau keins werden. 
Mein Ams fliegt bergauf. Bergab mit seinen 150 scho sehr gut. Aber bergab ist das Capra scho eine Nummer geiler. Es fährt  völlig unberührt  voll durch die Pampa. Frei mich scho auf Bikepark  Einsatz.  DH Bike verstaubt wohl im Keller .
Ein Bike für alles gibts leider nicht.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## 79er-Sickboy (8. März 2015)

Bin echt neidisch auf die Bergkulisse! Sehr geil! Nichtsdestotrotz hab auch ich 4 Stunden ohne Pause mit der blauen Zicke geballert und gefühlt 500 Hölzchen in meinen Laufrädern gehäckselt. Die Maxxis haben so ziemlich alles vom Waldboden aufgehoben, was nicht festgewachsen war. Mit dem Fahrwerk bin ich auch noch etwas überfordert, obwohl es bergab total super funkt. Bei den normalen Trettpassagen auf Feldwegen ist es dafür knüppelhart wie nen DTM Wagen. Mein Hintern lässt grüßen!

Achja und die Nabe! Also mit dem Ding hast Du immer freie Fahrt. Das Ding knattert wie ne Angel, wo gerad nen 3tn. Tigerhai angebissen hat. Die verdutzten Blicke gehören Dir!

Nun her mit den Tipps zum BOS Fahrwerk!


----------



## thehoff (8. März 2015)

dominik-deluxe schrieb:


> Die Tune Achse würde vor einigen anderen Teilen umsetzten. Ist einfach, nicht mal so teuer und eines der Sinnvollsten Teile.


vorallem am hinterrad dürft sie jede menge sparen


----------



## -Tiger- (8. März 2015)

79er-Sickboy schrieb:


> Nun her mit den Tipps zum BOS Fahrwerk!


Wirklich erhellende Tips hab ich auch noch nicht, muss noch bissl dran spielen. Überfordert fühle ich mich zum Glück nicht, hab hier noch paar motorisierte Sportgeräte mit 2 und 4 Rädern und da schon viel Fahrwerks-Erfahrung gesammelt. Das lässt sich aber nicht 1:1 aufs Fahrrad übertragen. 

Ich bin jedenfalls mit allen Dämpfungen einige Klicks runter, die Werkseinstellung war zu zäh. Auf den Tretpassagen arbeitet hauptsächlich die lowspeed-Druckstufe, kannst ja damit mal anfangen und paar Klicks aufmachen. Highspeed passt wohl schon einigermaßen, wenn du beim bergab Ballern zufrieden bist. Die Zugstufe sollte so weit auf sein, daß sich das Fahrwerk nicht "festsaugt" d.h. bei Rubbelpisten nicht immer weiter einfedert und verhärtet. Bei zu wenig Zugstufe schwingt die Federung z.B. nach nem Bunny Hop nach, das bringt Unruhe ins Fahrwerk. Ich hab beide Zugstufen ca. 4 Klicks aufgemacht.


----------



## DiscoBlumentopf (10. März 2015)

Hallo zusammen,
gibt es vielleicht stolze Capra Besitzer im Großraum Trier (bis ca. 150km), die ihr Bike für ein Probe sitzen zur Verfügung stellen würden? Das würde mir sehr weiterhelfen. Und vielleicht hat auch einer von euch die Möglichkeit das Bike mit einem Tyee zu vergleichen? Denn genau zwischen denen beiden schwanke ich. 
Schon mal vielen Dank!


----------



## CaZper (10. März 2015)

Mein Fazit nach 2 Tagen comp1.
Die Maxxis Reifen sind murks, die
Reverb fliegt auch raus, dafür geht ne lev rein.
Der Gummipropfen für die interne Kabelführung ( vom trigger) ist weg.

Sonst geht das comp1 echt gut nach vorne und man fühlt sich sofort wohl auf dem Gerät!  

Ps. Am steuerlager hab ich nen Spalt, soll das so?


----------



## FrankausHalle (10. März 2015)

Ich habe an meinem mavic Hinterrad ein deutliches Klackern, wenn ich es seitlich belaste, so als wäre das Lagerspiel der Nabe nicht korrekt eingestellt. Hat jemand ähnliche Erfahrungen gemacht?

Jetzt habe ich schon soviel rausgefunden, dass man das Lagerspiel einstellen kann. Dazu benötigt man einen speziellen Schlüssel. Muss man hierzu die Kasette vom Freilauf entfernen? Hat das jemand schon mal gemacht?


----------



## giosala1 (10. März 2015)

Nein brauchst nix zu zerlegen. 
Auf der linken seite ist die Einstellmutter.
Dazu muss nich mal das Hinterrad raus.
Den besagten Schlüssel must haben.Das klacken bringst du aber bei den Mavic nie ganz weg.
Hat mein Sohn bei den Deemax und meine Crossmax ST haben das auch.Wenn man das Hinterrad seitlich belastet.  Evtl könnte man das Hinterrad samt Ache zerlegen und ein wenig fetten. 
Ich habe auch schon alles versucht. Lagerspiel auf sehr gering  usw.
Ist ne Mavicseuche.


----------



## olympia (11. März 2015)

Ist der Mavic Einstellschlüssel nicht bei Lieferung des Bike's dabei? 
Sollte doch eigentlich, wenn man den LRS so kauft ist der Schlüssel auch dabei


----------



## FrankausHalle (11. März 2015)

Hab's gefunden und der Schlüssel lag bei dem ganzen Kram von Aufklebern, Anleitungen und Broschüren dabei. Auf den ersten Blick ist alles wieder fest. Na mal sehen, wie lange das so bleibt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## blende13 (11. März 2015)

Der Gummipfropfen ist auch bei mir nach der 2 Ausfahrt im Rahmen verschwunden.
Habe das Kabel nun aussen verlegt und werde bei YT nachfragen ob ich eine Pfropfen zum abdecken der Öffnung bekomme.


----------



## FrankausHalle (12. März 2015)

Ich fahre das Capra Pro seit Dezember 2014 und möchte Euch meine Erfahrungen kurz mitteilen. Zu meinem Fahrprofil, ich wohne im voralpinen Raum und fahre Feierabendtouren mit 2 bis 3 Stunden und zwischen 500-1000 Höhenmetern.

Anfangs habe ich am Bike ein paar Änderungen entsprechend meiner Vorlieben vorgenommen.

-  Reifentausch auf Maxxis Minion (vo) und Hans Dampf (hi).
-  Umrüsten auf schlauchlos.
-  Wechsel des Kettenblattes von 32 auf 30 Zähne.
-  Links-Rechts-Tausch der Bremsen, so dass rechts die Vorderradbremse ist, und Kürzen der Bremsleitungen. Ein Entlüften war danach nicht notwendig. Bis heute haben die Bremsen einen sauberen Druckpunkt.
-  Tausch des Reverb-Hebels von rechts nach links. Jetzt ist der Hebel zudem unter dem Lenker.
-  Kürzen der Schaltleitung. Der Bowdenzug ist durchgängig. Daher einfach den Zug am Schaltwerk lösen, durchziehen und hinten kürzen.
-  Kürzen der Reverb-Leitung. Entlüften war danach notwendig, was problemlos beim ersten Versuch in 5 bis 10 Minuten erledigt war.
-  Kürzen des Lenkers um jeweils 1,5cm.

Was ist mir am Bike in den ersten Monaten aufgefallen.

Direkt aus dem Karton und nach dem Zusammenbauen sollte man auf jeden Fall sämtliche Schrauben mit einem Drehmomentschlüssel nachziehen. Der Dämpfer war nicht korrekt festgezogen.

Auf den ersten 200 Metern knackten die Laufräder ganz furchtbar laut bis sie sich „gesetzt“ hatten. Danach war Ruhe. Während der ersten Wochen knackte das obere Dämpferauge bei jedem Tritt. Demontage, Reinigen und Montagepaste brachte nur kurzfristig Ruhe. Jetzt hat sich die Sache von alleine gegeben. Die Vorspannung der Kurbel löste sich. Dazu den grauen Ring auf der linken Seite per Hand festdrehen und mit der kleinen Inbusschraube kontern. Seit dem hält es. Das Lagerspiel der hinteren Radlager lockerte sich. Mit dem mitgelieferten Schlüssel lässt sich das schnell korrigieren.

Bergauf sehe ich mit dem Bike keine Schwierigkeiten ggü. meiner alten 3x9 Schaltung. Klar fehlen am Ende und Anfang ein paar Zähne. Jedoch bin ich in den Alpen 1200 Höhenmeter am Stück auch raufgekommen und meine Kumpels mit 2x10 Schaltungen waren auch nur nicht schneller. Ich finde es grandios nur noch einen Schalthebel zu haben und endlich den Umwerfer los zu sein.

An die flache Geometrie muss man sich vor allem gewöhnen, wenn es langsamer wird. Dabei wirkt die Lenkung recht flatterig und unruhig. Hier hilft es, sich einen sauberen Fahrstil mit richtigem Körpereinsatz anzugewöhnen.

Anfangs habe ich ein bissel am Gabel-Dämpfer-Setup gefummelt, da ich den Eindruck hatte, dass das Hinterrad sehr unruhig ist und wenn es steil bergab geht mich das Hinterrad zu überholen drohte. Mittlerweile habe ich das im Griff.

Und wie läuft das Bike bergab? Dazu wurde ja schon sehr viel im Forum geschrieben. Ich glaube, dazu muss ich nichts mehr erwähnen


----------



## mswenzel (12. März 2015)

Hallo an alle Capra-Besitzer im Allgäu,

wollte fragen, ob jemand im Raum Kempten ein Capra in M hat und mir eine "Probefahrt" ermöglichen würde. Möchte mir gerne das AL2 zulegen aber gerne vorher einfach mal draufsitzen und schauen wie´s passt.

Würde mich freuen wenn sich jemand meldet.


----------



## lakay (12. März 2015)

Hallo,
ich hab mal ausgerechnet was es kosten würde wenn ich mir ein Capra mit teilweise Pro Ausstattung aufbauen würde. Ich komme auf 4400€ ohne Rahmen...hollodaro und das gabs bei YT für 3999€ wahnsinn.


----------



## TheGoOn (12. März 2015)

Du vergisst das diese Preise Ladenpreise sind die wir als Endkunde bezahlen.


----------



## CaZper (12. März 2015)

Trotzdem will specialized für ccil/pike 7999,- und div. Andere auch  
Ich glaube orbea will mit bos Fahrwerk 5999,- 
Yt macht schon gute Kurse


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## wolverine56 (13. März 2015)

Habe eine Frage bezüglich des Kettenblattwechsels. Hat hier schon wer Erfahrung bezüglich des Wechsels auf ein 28t. Muss die Kette gekürzt werden oder nicht. Möchte gerne zwischen beiden Blättern hin und her wechseln


----------



## Capra-Palatina (13. März 2015)

-Tiger- schrieb:


> Und kann mir wer ne gescheite Dämpfer-Pumpe empfehlen? Bei meiner zischt beim abmachen immer etwas Luft raus, das nervt  gewaltig.



Ich benutze die da. Ist sehr empfehlenswert da Du sie mittels Überwurfmutter erst aufsetzen und danach das Ventil öffnen kannst, btw. andersrum. Erst Ventil schließen dann die Pumpe abdrehen. Ein kleines "entscheidendes" Detail, da wurde wirklich mitgedacht! Da entweicht nichts!
http://de.topeak.com/products/Pumps/PocketShockDXG


----------



## Schepperbeppo (14. März 2015)

Hat irgendjemand auch das klappern am kirk wenn der climbswitch drinnen ist? Mich wunderts etwas weil der kirk von nem spezl keine geräusche macht...


----------



## Jerryf (14. März 2015)

Probier mal die HSC softer einzustellen. Dann sollte es weggehen.


----------



## Schepperbeppo (14. März 2015)

Ok krass stimmt. Wieso ist das so?


----------



## Jerryf (14. März 2015)

Habs beim Fahren bemerkt dass das Geräusch nur bei schnellem einfedern entsteht.
Dann hab ich die HSC verstellt und weg war es. Dreh ich 2 clics zurück ist es wieder da.


----------



## Schepperbeppo (14. März 2015)

Also bei mir ist das geräusch bei jedem einfedern da. Wenn ich die hs druckstufe rausnehme ist es weg. Mich wunderts nur da der cs imho nur die lowspeed druckstufe beeinflusst.


----------



## -Tiger- (14. März 2015)

Capra-Palatina schrieb:


> Ich benutze die da. Ist sehr empfehlenswert da Du sie mittels Überwurfmutter erst aufsetzen und danach das Ventil öffnen kannst, btw. andersrum. Erst Ventil schließen dann die Pumpe abdrehen. Ein kleines "entscheidendes" Detail, da wurde wirklich mitgedacht! Da entweicht nichts!
> http://de.topeak.com/products/Pumps/PocketShockDXG



Klingt vernünftig. Versteh ich das richtig, daß das Ventil bei der Pumpe tatsächlich getrennt von der Überwurfmutter "bedient" wird? Meine aktuelle Pumpe funktionert prinzipiell bei anderen Dämpfern auch einwandfrei, hab die mal für ne Conti Luftfederung am Moped gekauft. Bei meinen BOS Dämpfern steht der Ventil Pin aber deutlich über und wird daher gedrückt, bevor die Dichtung greift.


----------



## giosala1 (14. März 2015)

Es gibt auch Aufsätze vom Zubehör. Da kannst jede Dämpferpumpe umrüsten. Und damit vorm Abschrauben absperren.


----------



## HD-OM-666 (14. März 2015)

Hallo Leute,

vielleicht kann mir einer von euch helfen?
Ich bin dabei mein 32Z Kettenblatt gegen eines mit 30Z zu wechseln.
Kurbel race face Turbine 
Kettenblatt Race Face Single Ring Narrow 32z
Nun habe ich mir ein Kettenblatt mit 30Z gekauft und irgendwie habe ich einen Absatz und Gewinde im Kettenblatt ist das das richtig??? 
Wenn ich nach den Bilder gehe haben alle 30Z diesen absatz??? 
Hat villeicht einer von euch an der Capra schon diese umbau vorgenommen?
Wenn ja könnt ihr mir ein Bild zukommen lassen?
Währe euch sehr dankbar.

Gruß
Viano


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## giosala1 (14. März 2015)

Ja du schraubst jetzt die Kettenblatt Schrauben  direkt ans 30er Kettenblatt.
Den Absatz brauchst du damit die Kette von dem Kurbelstern fern bleibt. Die Kettenführung musst  du noch angleichen. 
Bei mir flogen die 3 Abstandsscheiben raus und gut wars


----------



## HD-OM-666 (14. März 2015)

Hey super vielen Dank für die schnelle Antwort.


----------



## giosala1 (14. März 2015)

Bitte sehr   Kette brauchst auch nicht kürzen.


----------



## bambulee (14. März 2015)

Grüsst Euch Jungs

Passendes Thema für mich. Möchte auch gerne ein 30er Kettenblatt an meinem neuen (2015er) Capra montieren. Es hat die E Thirteen TRSr Kurbel dran.
Finde im Netz leider nicht viele Infos. Hat der Umbau schon jemand gemacht? 
Was ist zu beachten? Danke für Eure Tipps.

Pascal


----------



## MTBKompase (14. März 2015)

Hier mein Capra Al2 in M

(die ausführlichen Infos bekommt ihr hier http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/t/wartezimmer-fuer-alle-yt-industrie-bikes.743149/page-8#post-12779309[/url] )


----------



## 79er-Sickboy (15. März 2015)

Kann mir das jemand mit dem Distanzring bitte nochmal erklären!?

Wie viel SAG gilt als Grundlage beim Capra mit ca. 75 kg Eigengewicht?

Vielen Dank für Euren Support!


----------



## frank70 (15. März 2015)

@79er-Sickboy : sag hat nichts mit deinem gewicht zu tun, wenn schon, dann der Luftdruck. wie beschrieben, 25% bis 30%


----------



## Boardi05 (15. März 2015)

MTBKompase schrieb:


> Hier mein Capra Al2 in M
> 
> (die ausführlichen Infos bekommt ihr hier http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/t/wartezimmer-fuer-alle-yt-industrie-bikes.743149/page-8#post-12779309[/url] ) Anhang anzeigen 369404



Die schriften Capra und des rote zeugs auf dem oberrohr und der sitzstrebe, sind das aufklebe die man abbekommen könnte?


----------



## MTBKompase (15. März 2015)

Boardi05 schrieb:


> Die schriften Capra und des rote zeugs auf dem oberrohr und der sitzstrebe, sind das aufklebe die man abbekommen könnte?



Nein die wirst du nicht abbekommen. Ich bin mir nicht sicher,aber ich glaube, dass sie nochmal überlackiert sind


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Brausa (15. März 2015)

Gibt's irgendwo schon Infos/Erfahrungen zur deville fcv? überlege gerade ob sich die 200€ Aufpreis für die Gabel und carbonlenker lohnen...


----------



## 79er-Sickboy (15. März 2015)

frank70 schrieb:


> @79er-Sickboy : sag hat nichts mit deinem gewicht zu tun, wenn schon, dann der Luftdruck. wie beschrieben, 25% bis 30%




Hab zwischenzeitlich mal im Netz recherchiert, da YT für mein Empfinden doch etwas sparsam mit diesen Informationen umgeht!

Welcher min., bzw. max. Luftdruck gilt für den Dämpfer!?
Kann mir jemand eine optimale Stufeneinstellung am Low- und Highspeed empfehlen, die recht ausgeglichen ist!?

Ich habe leider null Erfahrung damit!


----------



## mc83 (15. März 2015)

Ich weiß keinen Hersteller, der solche Infos rausgibt.

Generell stellt man zuerst den Sag ein. Eine Angabe des Druckes macht eigentlich keinen Sinn, da das ja nur Annäherungswerte sind.
RockShox hat einen Tuningguide für den Vivid Coil. Ich weiß nicht, obs sowas für den Monarch auch gibt.

Aber an die richtige Einstellung muss man sich herantasten.

Wenn man sich für ein Internetbike ohne Vorkenntnis entschließt, sollte man mit dem Google umgehen können. Im Internet findet man viel über die Dämpfereinstellungen generell.

http://m.mountainbike-magazin.de/kn...e-setup-von-gabel-und-federbein.217622.2.htm?

Feinheiten wie z.B. mit den Token in der Gabel in den spezifischen Threads.

Lg


----------



## giosala1 (15. März 2015)

Mann darf sich da nicht verrückt  machen.


----------



## 79er-Sickboy (15. März 2015)

Okay dann frag ich mal anders!

Wie viel Hub steht mir am Kirk Dämpfer denn max. zur Verfügung, damit der SAG zwischen 25-30% eingestellt werden muss?

Sind das bei 30% die 19mm, die bei einer 216er Einbaulänge lt. BOS beschrieben sind?

Was hat es denn mit den 11mm auf sich, die man mit dem Distanzring einfedern soll!?
Das Check ich ebenfalls noch nicht so ganz!

Auf alle Fälle müsste ich noch ordentlich Luft rein pumpen, da ich derzeit bei 170psi ca. 24mm SAG habe, wenn ich mich mit 75 kg draufsetze.

Vielleicht kann mir der ein oder andere mal sein Setup posten und dabei gleich den Luftdruck mit angeben!?

Vielen Dank im Voraus.


----------



## Jerryf (15. März 2015)

24mm Sag ist doch super. Das sind 35% Sag.
Schau doch mal auf den Kirk Quickstart. Da steht alles drauf. (hinten letzte Spalte 222x69)

Ich fahr aktuell 130psi im Kirk bei 63kg.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## 79er-Sickboy (15. März 2015)

Jerryf schrieb:


> 24mm Sag ist doch super. Das sind 35% Sag.
> Schau doch mal auf den Kirk Quickstart. Da steht alles drauf. (hinten letzte Spalte 222x69)
> 
> Ich fahr aktuell 130psi im Kirk bei 63kg.




Moment!?

222x69 beim Capra


----------



## Jerryf (15. März 2015)

ja, laut Bos Chart List


----------



## turbo-555 (15. März 2015)

79er-Sickboy schrieb:


> Moment!?
> 
> 222x69 beim Capra




wenn du das nicht glaubst (oder nicht die PRO mit BOS hast...) du kannst immer das ganze luft rauslassen und persönlich messen!


----------



## 79er-Sickboy (15. März 2015)

F.ck, jetzt weiß ich auch, warum ich mit der falschen Einbaulänge die ganze Zeit beschäftigt war! Mein Status hat nen 216er Dämpfer installiert.

Der Kirk ist korrekterweise 222mm.

Danke für's Wachrütteln!


----------



## Schepperbeppo (15. März 2015)

Ich fahre auch 170 psi bei 75 kg. Sag is so bei 35%. Hatte noch keinen durchschlag. Das klappern beim climbswitch wird immer stärker. Ich glaub nicht das das so gehört.


----------



## turbo-555 (15. März 2015)

79er-Sickboy schrieb:


> F.ck, jetzt weiß ich auch, warum ich mit der falschen Einbaulänge die ganze Zeit beschäftigt war! Mein Status hat nen 216er Dämpfer installiert.
> 
> Der Kirk ist korrekterweise 222mm.
> 
> Danke für's Wachrütteln!




222 hat so wie so nichts mit sag zu tun!


----------



## mc83 (15. März 2015)

25% sind 17.2mm beim Dämpfer.

Ich weiß nicht, ob der Bos einen Gummiring hat, ansonsten nimm einen Kabelbinder.
Lass dir aber helfen, denn beim Absteigen federt der nach - die Gabel auch.

Dann hast du schon einen Ausgangspunkt. Nach einer Ausfahrt weißt du, ob du mehr oder weniger Sag brauchst.


----------



## 79er-Sickboy (15. März 2015)

turbo-555 schrieb:


> 222 hat so wie so nichts mit sag zu tun!



Nee, aber mit dem Quick-Setup von BOS kannst Du direkt den max. negativen Federweg bei 30 und 35% vergleichen, bzw. korrigieren!

Bleibt die Frage offen, was es mit den 11mm lt. BOS Beschreibung auf sich hat?!


----------



## Schepperbeppo (15. März 2015)

Ich glaube man soll 15 mal bis zu den 11mm einfedern, damit sich der Druck in der positiv und negativkammer verteilt.


----------



## Pinzgauner (16. März 2015)

Da Capra AL hat ja offenbar auch ein RF PF30 Innenlager. Kann man bei diesem Innenlager nur die Lager tauschen oder muss bei einem defekten Lager das ganze Innenlager getausch werden (und man hat somit die Einpressumscheißerei nicht)?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## wolverine56 (17. März 2015)

Weiß jemand wo man das spider Lockring Tool für die e.thirteen Kurbel bekommt


----------



## Jerryf (17. März 2015)

ja, bei BC
https://www.bike-components.de/de/e...Innenlager-p38704/universal-universal-o10001/


----------



## KILLTROY (17. März 2015)

Hallo, hat schon wer das Cinchsystem ausprobiert wie das wechseln funktioniert? Ist das wirklich ohne Werkzeug zu machen?

Danke Gruß Peter


----------



## olligpunkt (18. März 2015)

Wie sind am neuen Capra die Maxxis Highroller zu bewerten? Sind die vom Rollwiederstand noch akzeptabel für kleinere Touren? Oder hinten lieber was leichter rollendes? Ardent? Sind ja auch nicht die leichtesten mit jeweils fast einem Kilo. Kenne bisher nur Conti und bin nicht abgeneigt Maxxis mal auszuprobieren. Ich hatte am alten Bike Rubberqueen u Mountainking jeweils in 2,4 u Protection.


----------



## hubsi89 (18. März 2015)

Der maxxis rollt hinten besser als der tk von den ersten capra ausgaben. Aber wie ich finde nur minimal. Grip ist schon deutlich besser. Ich hab jetzt hinten den rock razor ausprobiert und werd Dabei bleiben. Passt am besten zu meinen gemütlichen tagestouren.


----------



## TheGoOn (18. März 2015)

Gerade von der ersten Tour zurück gekommen. Leider wurde ich ziemlich oft ( eigentlich auf jedem ) Trail durch Spaziergänger ausgebremst. Hatte also nur gemäßigt Spass auf der ersten kleinen Tour auf den Hometrails. 

Da ich ziemlich ungeduldig war habe ich das Bike ausgepackt (Comp Cl 2) zusammen geschraubt, Pedale ran gemacht, die Bremsen eingefahren und die ein odere andere Folie dran geklebt und direkt los auf die Trails. Heisst ich muss noch das ein oder andere Um - und Einstellen bevor ich richtig zufrieden damit bin.

Der Umwerfer funkt nicht zu 100%, die Kettenführung schleift am Hinterrad, das Cockpit ist nicht optimal und ein Schaltzug war so lang das er auch am Hinterrad geschleift hat und nun ziemlich ausgefranzt ist. 

Trotzdem hatte ich auf der kurzen Ausfahrt ein sehr gutes Gefühl auf dem Bike. Es sitzt sich sehr angenehm, Uphill geht es gut voran ( 600hm-800hm die Runde ) und Bergab will es immer schneller werden und wird dabei immer ruhiger. Und fliegen will die Ziege dazu auch noch^^

Ich bin sehr zufrieden mit meinem Kauf


----------



## 79er-Sickboy (18. März 2015)

Nochmal kurz zum BOS Setup:

Lowspeed für Wurzeln, Treppen und allen anderen Bodenunebenheiten, die dicht hintereinander folgen eher auf Hart oder Soft einstellen!?

Highspeed für Big Drops und unregelmäßigen Unebenheiten eher auf Hart oder Soft einstellen?!

Vielen Dank schon mal für Euren Support!

Ride on!


----------



## thehoff (18. März 2015)

Also ich wollt gerade die Avid Trail 7 raushauen, da komm ich drauf das ich um sie zu demontieren auch den Dämpfer ausbauen muss da ich sonst mit der Bremsleitung nicht vorbeikomme.

Das finde ich jetzt dann doch ärgerlich das das so mühsam ist.


----------



## blende13 (20. März 2015)

Eine Frage zum Steuersatz.
Zwischen Gabelkonus und Lager ist bei mir keine Dichtung.
schmutz kann von unten ungehindert bis zur Dichtung des Lagers. Man sieht durch eine kleinen Spalt die blaue Dichtung des Lagers.
Bis jetzt hatte bei mir jeder Steuersatz auch unten eine zusätzliche Dichtung wie sie oben ja vorhanden ist.
Danke für eure Antwort.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Schepperbeppo (20. März 2015)

blende13 schrieb:


> Eine Frage zum Steuersatz.
> Zwischen Gabelkonus und Lager ist bei mir keine Dichtung.
> schmutz kann von unten ungehindert bis zur Dichtung des Lagers. Man sieht durch eine kleinen Spalt die blaue Dichtung des Lagers.
> Bis jetzt hatte bei mir jeder Steuersatz auch unten eine zusätzliche Dichtung wie sie oben ja vorhanden ist.
> Danke für eure Antwort.


Hat der acros anscheinend nicht. Meiner knackt auch schon wie .....


----------



## blende13 (20. März 2015)

Genau darum hab ich mir das ganze ein wenig genauer angeschaut.


----------



## Brausa (21. März 2015)

Ich meine das wird gemacht damit evtl. eingetretenes Wasser raus kann.

Wer steht oder stand noch vor der Wahl *CF Pro vs. CF Pro Race?* Was sind die pro und contras fürs jeweilige Modell?


----------



## 79er-Sickboy (21. März 2015)

blende13 schrieb:


> Genau darum hab ich mir das ganze ein wenig genauer angeschaut.




Auf dem beigefügten Bild sieht man, dass aber auch!


----------



## blende13 (21. März 2015)

Auf diesem Bild sehe ich mit Sicherheit nur, dass die obere Hälfte eine schöne rote Dichtung hat.
Beim knacken frage ich mich, ob der Steuersatz schon plan eingepresst ist.
Haben noch andere die selbe Geräuschkulisse?


----------



## MTBKompase (21. März 2015)

Hat einer von euch nach den ersten Touren Probleme am schaltwerk festgestellt? 

Ich hätte seit dem auspacken keine Probleme... Gestern habe ich den umwerfer korrigiert und jetzt spinnt plötzlich unerklärt der schaltwerk Rum... 

Danke für die Hilfe.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## TheGoOn (21. März 2015)

Capra auf freier Wildbahn


----------



## giosala1 (23. März 2015)

Habe zur Zeit Ärger mit der X1 Schaltung.Und bekommes nicht mehr hin. Kein Sturz. Bin normalerweise  ein Schrauber. Aber da bin ich überfragt. Schaltet  nicht mehr richtig  rauf. Bei mehr Zugspannung  gehts bescheiden runter. Hatte von euch scho einer mal Probleme mit der 11fach ???


----------



## wolverine56 (23. März 2015)

Löse mal dem Schaltzug und schau ob er nicht irgendwo hängen bleibt


----------



## KILLTROY (23. März 2015)

Hast du schon geschaut ob das Schaltwerk richtig im Schaltauge sitzt also auf Anschlag?


----------



## giosala1 (23. März 2015)

I mach mich morgen mal auf Fehlersuche.
War jetzt jeden Tag  mit dem Bike unterwegs.  Endgeiles Teil.
Bis auf den kleinen Rückschlag.


----------



## ScottyFR20 (23. März 2015)

Hi, 
schau mal, ob nicht das Schaltwerk lose ist. Hatte ich auch. Am besten mit Schraubensicherung sichern, nicht dass das gute Schaltwerk in die Speichen schlägt. (alles schon gehabt  )


----------



## KILLTROY (24. März 2015)

Wie schaut das bei euch mit Kettenstrebenschutz aus? Selbstgebaut, Schlauch, Neopren oder gibt es da was schönes von YT? Gruß Peter


----------



## IcaroZero (24. März 2015)

Sind schon welche dran:


----------



## KILLTROY (24. März 2015)

Sind die auch zu gebrauchen? Hab da immer Angst vor Lackschäden gerade vorne beim Kranz.


----------



## IcaroZero (24. März 2015)

Keine Ahnung, bin noch auf der Liste der Wartenden . Kann nur Katalogbilder verlinken.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## TheGoOn (24. März 2015)

Ja sind welche dran. Ob sie was taugen wird sich erst mit der Zeit rausstellen. Hab zusätzlich noch eben die Folien hingemacht. Mit der Zeit werde ich auch weitere dran kleben


----------



## turbo-555 (24. März 2015)

KILLTROY schrieb:


> Wie schaut das bei euch mit Kettenstrebenschutz aus? Selbstgebaut, Schlauch, Neopren oder gibt es da was schönes von YT? Gruß Peter




Ich hab ein neopren schutz von lezyne montiert


----------



## amarone70 (24. März 2015)

Hat zufällig ein Capra-Fahrer eine 94er Schrittlänge, und könnte mir sagen welche Sattelüberhöhung das ergeben 
würde. Habe das Capra AL in L bestellt, bin mir aber unsicher, ob die Sattelüberhöhung nicht zu groß sein wird. 
Das Angebot an Vorbauten mit 35mm Klemmung ist sehr übersichtlich und in der Regel mit 0° Steigung.


----------



## Jerryf (27. März 2015)

Hi zusammen,
verkaufe meine Sensus Disisdaboss Griffe. Sind neu, direkt vom Capra demontiert.
Bei interesse bitte um PN.


----------



## Maddin M. (27. März 2015)

Kann mal jemand von den bereits stolzen Capra-Besitzern den Umfang/die Dicke und die Länge der Kettenstreben messen? Wollte mir nämlich schon einmal den Csixx Kettenstrebenschutz bestellen und sicher gehen, dass der passt. Danke!


----------



## Maddin M. (27. März 2015)

turbo-555 schrieb:


> Ich hab ein neopren schutz von lezyne montiert


Und passt? Bzw. Könntest du mir vielleicht mal den Link von dem Lezyne schicken?


----------



## Capra-Palatina (27. März 2015)

Im Raum Stuttgart ist eine 2014er Ziege Pro bei Ebay aufgetaucht. Zum heulen wer sowas tut!

http://www.ebay.de/itm/301574046140?_trksid=p2060353.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT

Könnte sich bitte ein würdiger Jünger dieser Ziege widmen, bevor ich mir eine zweite in den Stall stelle!


----------



## funsports4life (27. März 2015)

Hi Leute!

Ich hab mein Capra Comp1 in S vor ca. 4 Wochen bekommen und wollte mal meine bisherigen Erfahrungen teilen...


Ich bin 171cm und hatte bei der ersten Fahrt um den Block das Gefühl dass der Rahmen sehr klein ist aber nach den ersten Trailfahrten muss ich sagen dass der kompakte Rahmen echt super ist! Also absolut nicht zu klein.

Und auf dem Trail macht das Capra wirklich extrem Spaß! steil bergauf gehts auch recht gut aber ich denke auch über ein 30er KB nach...

Ich fahre momentan 25% SAG und hatte auf dem Hometrail gleich schon den ganzen Federweg an der Pike durch, nach Einbau der 2 Token passt die Gabel aber jetzt für mich! Konnte danach auch noch etwas weniger Luft fahren durch die höhere Endprogression.

Bei kleinen Sprüngen und stepdowns hatte ich jedesmal ein sehr unschönes lautes Schlaggeräusch, wie Plastik auf Plastik. War wohl der Schaltzug der innen gegen den Hauptrahmen geschlagen hat. Ich hab die Züge dann mit Kabelbinder fixiert und anders gespannt, ich hoffe dass das Geräusch jetzt auch dauerhaft behoben ist.
Leider hat sich dabei die Gummitülle vom Schaltzug oben in den Hauptrahmen verkrochen, das Gummi hätte yt ruhig an einem Ende dicker auslegen können damit es nicht in den Rahmen rutschen kann.

Davon abgesehen hab ich viel Spaß mit der Ziege, ich hoffe das bleibt auch so und wünsche allen aktuellen und zukünftigen Ziegenhirten ebenfalls viel Spaß


----------



## rfgs (27. März 2015)

Capra-Palatina schrieb:


> Im Raum Stuttgart ist eine 2014er Ziege Pro bei Ebay aufgetaucht. Zum heulen wer sowas tut!


ja wieso ? läuft doch noch 5 Tage.
Plaste ist halt auch nicht sehr wertstabil


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## KILLTROY (28. März 2015)

Bei uns verkauft auch einer schon sein Yt Capra Comp 1 Größe M
http://www.willhaben.at/iad/object?adId=116383685


----------



## TheGoOn (29. März 2015)

Habt ihr noch den Werksattel dran?
Mir ist dieser doch etwas zu ungemütlich! Hat jemand ne gute Alternative?


----------



## Swenio (29. März 2015)

TheGoOn schrieb:


> Habt ihr noch den Werksattel dran?
> Mir ist dieser doch etwas zu ungemütlich! Hat jemand ne gute Alternative?


Das mit den Sätteln ist auch sehr individuell. Schwer einen verbindlichen Tipp zu geben. Ich habe aber mit dem SQ Lab 611 active und dem Ergon SME3 pro beste Erfahrungen gemacht. Beide passen perfekt für meine Anatomie. Den ergon kann man bei Rose sogar zwei Wochen probe fahren und bei Nichtgefallen mit Geld zurück wieder zurück geben.


----------



## frank70 (29. März 2015)

@ thegoone, der originalsattel war mir auch zu ungemütlich, hab jetzt von specialized den phenom. top!!


----------



## thehoff (30. März 2015)

Hab ihn nach der 1. Fahrt ausgebaut, war rin krampf mit dem sattel, der war beim testrollen schon unfahrbar.
Jetzt ist der Specialized Phenom drinnen! Der beste sattel den ich bis jetzt hatte!


Gesendet von meinem iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## TheGoOn (30. März 2015)

Super, danke! Werd mich heut Abend mal schlau machen was am besten für mich ist


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## IcaroZero (30. März 2015)

Möööp, die Post war da. Sogar das Wetter hat mitgespielt.

Viel Zeit für die erste Ausfahrt ist allerdings nicht geblieben (zum Glück ist die Uhr schon umgestellt).
Der Zusammenbau hatte doch länger gedauert als ich dachte.
Beim Hebel für die Hinterradebremse ließ sich das Rädchen für die Druckpunktverstellung erstmal nicht drehen; ich wollte nicht gleich mit der Zange ran, ging aber nicht anders. Letztendlich wars am Anschlag bombenfest angezogen. Habs mit abgeklebter Zange losbekommen, ohne was zu verkratzen.

Die Vorderradbremse hatte irgendwie keinen fühlbaren Druckpunkt, vermutlich hätte man ziehen können, bis der Hebel am Lenker anliegt. Nach langem Suchen ist mir aufgefallen, dass die Schraube, die die beiden Bremssattelhälften verbindet, zur Hälfe rausgedreht war. D.h. beim Bremsen haben sich nur die beiden Hälften auseinander gedrückt. Zum Glück ist nix kaputt gegangen.

Den Sattel find ich entgegen der anderen Meinungen ganz OK. Mag daran liegen, dass der Sattel von meinem alten Bike echt schmerzhaft war.

Bergauf halte ich das 32er Kettenblatt für grenzwertig, würde ich in den Alpen wohnen und müsste regelmäßig 1000 Höhenmeter (steile Anstiege) rauftreten. Bei mir daheim kann ich mit dem 32er ganz gut leben.
War doch sehr überrascht, welch großen Bereich man mit 1x11 rausholen kann.

Federung hab ich erstmal grob nach Tabelle eingestellt. SAG passt mit den empfohlenen Werten ganz gut, das kenn ich auch anders.
Mein Kirk macht mit Climbswitch auch komische Geräusche. War aber noch nie ein Fan von diesen Systemen, beim alten Bike mit Fox RP23 hatte ich den nie benutzt. Heute auch komplett ohne gefahren, viel Wippen tuts auch so nicht.

Fotos gibts nur von drinnen. Die im Wald sind nix geworden, war auch schon recht duster.


----------



## wolverine56 (30. März 2015)

Weiß jemand wo ich Ersatzspeichen für den e*13 Laufradsatz bekomme?


----------



## Thiel (30. März 2015)

Morgen den Vertrieb oder sogar den Laden anrufen, der dir das Laufrad verkauft hat.


----------



## Acksch (31. März 2015)

Passt war nicht ganz zu den Themen, aber ...
Meine Fresse ist das eine geile Farbe @IcaroZero!! Da werd ich doch fast grün vor neid! 

Aber nur mal nebenbei. Weiter oben wurde ja gefragt, ob der Kettenstrebenschutz was taugt, also mein Capra Comp1 hat jetzt bissl was über 1Tkm seit Nov runter und ich hab noch keinen Kratzter an der Strebe. Das obere Rahmenrohr sieht da weitaus schlimmer aus, da sollte man sich eher Gedanken machen (wenn Bild gewünscht, dann mach ich euch eins). Aber mal ganz ehrlich, ich geb doch keine 3500€ + x für ein Bike aus, um es zu schonen und solange der Rahmen passt, ist doch der Lack "Wurscht". Wenn's unschöne Stellen gibt (und davon wird es immer mal paar geben), dann hol ich mir paar schöne Decals. 

Wo gehobelt wird, da fallen Späne. 

Gruß Christian


----------



## IcaroZero (31. März 2015)

Acksch schrieb:


> Meine Fresse ist das eine geile Farbe @IcaroZero!! Da werd ich doch fast grün vor neid!



Blau! 



Acksch schrieb:


> Wo gehobelt wird, da fallen Späne.



Spätestens wenn's den ersten Kratzer hat, sind die nächsten nicht mehr so schlimm. Wobei bei den Carbonrahmen schon ziemlich viel abgeklebt ist.

Aufgefallen ist mir noch, dass der Schaltwerkszug unterhalb des Tretlagers wieder rausgeführt wird, und verdammt nah am Kettenblatt vorbei läuft.
Muss ich mal im Auge behalten.


----------



## IcaroZero (31. März 2015)

Ähm, für was ist eigentlich das gute Stück hier?


----------



## MTBKompase (31. März 2015)

Für die Montage des "Hinterbaus"
Schau mal hinten an den V4L Punkt. Also dort wo es eingeprägt ist. Dort an der Befestigung


----------



## blende13 (31. März 2015)

Beim Capra pro kann man den Schlüssel auch noch beim zerlegen der Hinterradnabe verwenden.


----------



## IcaroZero (31. März 2015)

Danke! Das muss man aber auch drauf kommen:


----------



## MTBKompase (31. März 2015)

Ja ^^ sieht man wirklich erst, wenn man sich jedes Einzelteil etwas genauer anschaut


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## IcaroZero (31. März 2015)

Wär auch so nicht drauf gekommen, weil der Schlüssel eher vorgibt, für was Größeres gedacht zu sein.


----------



## olympia (31. März 2015)

hat jemand einen Plan welcher Mud Catcher, Marsh Guard, Spritzschutz, auf Deutsch Schutzblech für's Capra was taugt? 
evtl. auch für hinten, und ob es überhaupt Sinn macht!?


----------



## Swenio (31. März 2015)

Ich habe vorne den marshguard dran... Der ist meines Erachtens der beste und verrichtet einen top Dienst...

Für hinten gibt es nichts gescheites... Bzw. ich habe nichts gefunden ... Mal abgesehen davon sieht ein fender  hinten auch echt sch.... aus...


----------



## Whitty (1. April 2015)

Jemandem schon die Preiserhöhungen bei YT aufgefallen? Zum Glück noch rechtzeitig bestellt


----------



## IcaroZero (1. April 2015)

Hi!

Ich kenn ja man fahrerisches Geschick .
Bevor ich was kaputt mache, würde ich gerne einen Bashguard verbauen, kenne mich als Ex-Hammerschmidt-Fahrer aber nicht so aus mit Kefüs und Bashguards.
Ich hätte da zwei im Visier, würde das technisch gehen?

http://www.bike-mailorder.de/Bike-T...ettenfuehrung-Bashguard-ISCG05-Tretlager.html
http://bythehive.com/e-thirteen/trs-enduro/2015-trs-chainguide/


----------



## MTBKompase (1. April 2015)

Wurden die Preise alle um 100 Euro angehoben oder gab es da noch größere Preissprünge ??


----------



## Whitty (1. April 2015)

Wenn ich mich nicht täusche sind die 2 Pros um 200€ nach oben. AL Capras um 100€


----------



## turbo-555 (1. April 2015)

MTBKompase schrieb:


> Wurden die Preise alle um 100 Euro angehoben oder gab es da noch größere Preissprünge ??


 

200.-  oder?

meine PRO 2014 war 3999, ich dachte die blaue war auch 3999 am anfang..oder?


----------



## MTBKompase (1. April 2015)

Ich kann nur bei den AL vergleichen...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## frank70 (1. April 2015)

eigentlich verständlich. die bikes sind diesen preis längstens wert


----------



## blende13 (1. April 2015)

Ja, mein blaues pro hat 3999 gekostet.


----------



## -Tiger- (1. April 2015)

...da bin ich aber froh, daß meine Ziege schon bezahlt und da ist. Dürfte auch damit zusammenhängen, daß der Euro nix mehr wert ist und die EZB fleissig dran arbeitet, unsere Währung weiter zu ruinieren. Bei YT läuft sicher viel Business in Währungen, die am Dollar hängen.


----------



## hossianajoe (2. April 2015)

Hallo zusammen !
Alle Biketeile werden ab 2016 teurer , da der Euro zum Dollar schlecht steht und noch schlechter werden wird .
Die Bike Hersteller dachten aber , man kann ja dieses Jahr schon mal damit anfangen !
Weiss ich aus sicherer Quelle.


----------



## TheGoOn (2. April 2015)

Sichere Quelle = Mountainbike Magazin?


----------



## hossianajoe (2. April 2015)

Quatsch , ich habe einen Freund der eine sehr bekannte Radmarke vertreibt und diese Information von seinem Lieferanten bekam !
Mehr will und darf ich nicht sagen .


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## turbo-555 (2. April 2015)

hossianajoe schrieb:


> Quatsch , ich habe einen Freund der eine sehr bekannte Radmarke vertreibt und diese Information von seinem Lieferanten bekam !
> Mehr will und darf ich nicht sagen .




kann schon sein...hört sich aber nach der freund vom cousin von der tante die der onkel vom anderen kennt


----------



## olligpunkt (2. April 2015)

Meine Reverb hört sich beim ausfahren so metallisch an. Kann das Luft sein? Ist im ungeklemmten Zustand auch so.


----------



## olligpunkt (2. April 2015)

IcaroZero schrieb:


> Ähm, für was ist eigentlich das gute Stück hier?
> Anhang anzeigen 374050



Also bei mir war das nicht dabei. 
Bei euch?


----------



## IcaroZero (2. April 2015)

Do 





olligpunkt schrieb:


> Meine Reverb hört sich beim ausfahren so metallisch an. Kann das Luft sein? Ist im ungeklemmten Zustand auch so.



Ein Schleifen? Hab ich auch. Ist wohl so.


----------



## IcaroZero (2. April 2015)

V





blende13 schrieb:


> Beim Capra pro kann man den Schlüssel auch noch beim zerlegen der Hinterradnabe verwenden.



Vielleicht ist das ne Zugabe zum Laufradsatz und nicht zum Rahmen.


----------



## hossianajoe (2. April 2015)

turbo-555 schrieb:


> kann schon sein...hört sich aber nach der freund vom cousin von der tante die der onkel vom anderen kennt





turbo-555 schrieb:


> kann schon sein...hört sich aber nach der freund vom cousin von der tante die der onkel vom anderen kennt


Du kannst meine Sätze hören , Genial !


----------



## -Tiger- (3. April 2015)

hossianajoe schrieb:


> Quatsch , ich habe einen Freund der eine sehr bekannte Radmarke vertreibt und diese Information von seinem Lieferanten bekam !
> Mehr will und darf ich nicht sagen .



Jo, is ja auch voll das Geheimnis, daß die EZB containerweise Euros druckt und der Dollar aus unserer Sicht weiter durch die Decke gehen wird (jetzt, nicht erst ab 2016). Darf auch keiner wissen, dass Branchen, die im Ausland produzieren und an Währungen mit $$$ Referenz hängen, die Preise zwangsweise erhöhen müssen. Alles ein mega Geheimnis, hab ich von der Oma von der Stiefschwester von nem entfernten Freund, der einen beim Geheimdienst kennt. Psssst... mehr darf ich nicht sagen, sonst müsste ich euch alle umbringen 

...wer will kann das natürlich auch in jeder Zeitung nachlesen, aber das wär zu banal und total unspannend


----------



## 79er-Sickboy (3. April 2015)

Ich bin begeistert!

Wo bekommt man noch heutzutage in so kurzer Zeit 5% auf das eingesetzte Kapital!?

Wenn YT die Preise weiter anhebt verkaufe ich ab 4.500 € mein Pro wieder!


----------



## hossianajoe (3. April 2015)

-Tiger- schrieb:


> Jo, is ja auch voll das Geheimnis, daß die EZB containerweise Euros druckt und der Dollar aus unserer Sicht weiter durch die Decke gehen wird (jetzt, nicht erst ab 2016). Darf auch keiner wissen, dass Branchen, die im Ausland produzieren und an Währungen mit $$$ Referenz hängen, die Preise zwangsweise erhöhen müssen. Alles ein mega Geheimnis, hab ich von der Oma von der Stiefschwester von nem entfernten Freund, der einen beim Geheimdienst kennt. Psssst... mehr darf ich nicht sagen, sonst müsste ich euch alle umbringen
> 
> ...wer will kann das natürlich auch in jeder Zeitung nachlesen, aber das wär zu banal und total unspannend


Gut das Einer mitdenkt !


----------



## hossianajoe (3. April 2015)

Richtig erkannt !


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Jerryf (3. April 2015)

Hehe
Wurde bei euch am Pro auch statt einem wie auf der HP angegebenen X1 Trigger ein X01 Trigger verbaut?
Das hebt ja nochmal den Wert


----------



## grobi59 (3. April 2015)

@79er-Sickboy 

Lies dir das mal durch:

http://www.flatout-suspension.de/images/flatout/PDFs/Basis_Set_Up.pdf


----------



## funsports4life (3. April 2015)

Propain erhöht die Preise übrigens auch, nicht nur YT


----------



## 79er-Sickboy (3. April 2015)

Also irgendwie hat die Vorderradbremse bei mir überhaupt keinen vernünftigen Druckpunkt. Entweder sie greift direkt wie nen Wurfanker oder halt nicht. Nebenbei macht sie noch sehr laute Geräusche an der Scheibe, als ob die Beläge runter wären. Die sind aber noch vollkommen ausreichend.

Jemand ne Idee!?

Ich hatte vor Jahren mal ein ähnliches Problem mit den Formulia Oros. Gesinterte Beläge auf Organische gewechselt und nie wieder was gehört. Aber die werden das Pro doch sicherlich nicht mit nullachtfuffzehn Belägen ausgestattet haben, oder!?


----------



## Climax_66 (3. April 2015)

.


----------



## turbo-555 (3. April 2015)

79er-Sickboy schrieb:


> Also irgendwie hat die Vorderradbremse bei mir überhaupt keinen vernünftigen Druckpunkt. Entweder sie greift direkt wie nen Wurfanker oder halt nicht. Nebenbei macht sie noch sehr laute Geräusche an der Scheibe, als ob die Beläge runter wären. Die sind aber noch vollkommen ausreichend.
> 
> Jemand ne Idee!?
> 
> Ich hatte vor Jahren mal ein ähnliches Problem mit den Formulia Oros. Gesinterte Beläge auf Organische gewechselt und nie wieder was gehört. Aber die werden das Pro doch sicherlich nicht mit nullachtfuffzehn Belägen ausgestattet haben, oder!?





waren die bremsen sofort so, oder erst nach eine oder ein paar fahrten? hast du nicht vielleicht zu viel mit neue klötze gebremst und somit die klötzen verglast?


----------



## IcaroZero (3. April 2015)

Nicht dass Du das gleiche Problem wie ich hast:

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/t/yt-industries-capra-27-5.732961/page-27#post-12821544


----------



## olligpunkt (3. April 2015)

Wo steht denn eigentlich die Rahmennummer beim Capra? Oder gibt's nur den Aufkleber unterm Tretlager?


----------



## Jerryf (3. April 2015)

Hi zusammen,
ich habe genau das gleiche Problem bei der VR Bremse am Pro.
Starkes Rubbeln und Druckpunkt naja mit den Originalbelägen.
Mit Kool Stop Belägen ist das Rubbeln zwar weg aber Druckpunkt und Power sind auch nicht richtig vorhanden.
Da hatte ich mir mehr von der Guide erhofft.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## 79er-Sickboy (4. April 2015)

Nee, verglast sind sie noch nicht. 

Muss Jerryf aber zustimmen!  So richtig überzeugt bin ich nicht von der Guide.


----------



## Capra-Palatina (5. April 2015)

So wie hier aufeinander losgegangen wird darf ich auch mal frech fragen ob mancher von euch zu dünsinnig ist seine Bremse sauber einzustellen? Da steht der Sattel schräg zur Scheibe, mehr nicht. (und das können alle gleich! Sram, Schimanix, Magura, ...)


----------



## -Tiger- (6. April 2015)

Burgziege 

Nur mit dem Gabel-Setup bin ich immernoch nicht ganz happy. Hab die Druckstufe high + low jetzt fast ganz offen und trotzdem noch nicht das perfekte Ansprechverhalten. Auf groben Rubbelpisten gehen noch viele Schläge ziemlich direkt in die Arme. Als nächstes kommt noch mehr Luft raus... 

Bin vielleicht auch etwas moped-verwöhnt, da lastet mehr Gewicht auf dem Vorderrad, was die Sache ruhiger macht.


----------



## Climax_66 (7. April 2015)

Umgekehrte vorgehensweise würde es Beschleunigen, wenn der Sag nicht passt brauchst an der Druckstufe nicht fein justieren.  Stell die Druckstufe laut Grundsetup ein dann passt Du Dein Sag aufm Trail ein und nicht in der Garage dann erst die Druckstufe. Dein Sag sollte so eingestellt sein das Du auf Deinem Hometrail 95% Federweg nutzt. Nach % sein Sag Einstellen ist nur ne ganz grobe Richtung.


----------



## rfgs (7. April 2015)

@-Tiger-
wenns noch bissl holzig läuft die Gabel,ist sie evtl auch noch nicht lang genug eingefahren. hat bei meiner auch ein bisserl gedauert.
Es macht übrigends auch Sinn das Radl mal über Nacht oder ne halbe Stunde vor Abfahrt auf den Lenker zu stellen damit auf der Luftkammernseite das Schmieröl Richtung Buchse läuft !
Je nach deinem Körpergewicht merkt man bei der Deville tatsächlich einige wenige Klicks in den beiden Druckstufen sehr deutlich !
Zbsp war ich absolut überrascht als ich das erste mal im Park über Bremswellen auf ner gesandeten Bahn gebrettert bin; erst hats mir fast die Handgelenke zerrissen,bissi Druckstufen justiert,dann kams mir, überspitzt formuliert vor, als würd ich auf nem faltigen Teppich spazieren fahren.


----------



## olligpunkt (8. April 2015)

Hat jmd ne gute Idee wie man die Leitung bei der Reverb verlegt wenn diese Links angebracht wurde?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Showa (9. April 2015)

Ich hab einfach die Schelle getauscht, Das was zu lang ist zur Sattelstütze zurückziehen. dann die Klemmschelle des Rahmenes lösen so das du die Sattelstütze im Rahmen drehen kannst.
Das mach mal ein paar Umdrehungen, so legt sich der Hydraulikschlauch wie einen Spirale an die Außenwand des Rahmens. 
So bracht man diesen nicht kürzen.

Ich hoffe das war verständlich erklärt.


----------



## olligpunkt (10. April 2015)

21XC12 schrieb:


> In Latsch ist einem die Kettenstrebe gebrochen und ich glaub er is auch nicht ganz heil geblieben.


Kennt da jmd. was? Kann ich mitbringen normaler Belastung garnicht vorstellen, so Robust wieder wirkt.


----------



## gernotkrinner (10. April 2015)

Versehentlicher post...


----------



## Jerryf (10. April 2015)

Erschrocken musste ich eben feststellen dass die Kette von meinem Pro nach knapp 700km bereits
fertig ist laut Rohloff-Meßlehre. Hat bereits jemand Erfahrungen mit der Haltbarkeit des Antriebs gemacht?
Bin jetzt am überlegen ob ich so weiterfahre bis es irgendwann einmal durchrutscht und ich dann alles auf einmal tausche oder jetzt
nicht doch halt nur die Kette wechsle, diesmal aber ne KMC verbaue. (Original verbaut ist eine Sram PC 1170 Kette. Eigentlich laut Sram eine Rennrad oder Cyclocross Kette)


----------



## giosala1 (10. April 2015)

Ich würde fahren bis wirklich  was im Eimer ist. Ich fahre bis was hinüber ist.  Und das dauert eh ne weile.


----------



## CaZper (10. April 2015)

nach 4 Wochen Capra

Meine VR Bremse hat auch kein Druck mehr.
Der Schrumpfschlauch vom Trigger ist ober murks und verschwindet immer im Rahmen.
Die Reverb ist auch murks und gibt schon 2cm nach... ( mach ich am WE fresh und dann geht sie in den Verkauf )
Die Reifen waren auch murks, hab ich gegen Nobbys getauscht.

Jetzt kommt der erste große Service, sonst fällt die Karre ja bald auseinander 

Sonst bin ich recht zufrieden mit dem Gerät!


----------



## giosala1 (10. April 2015)

Es ist im großen  und ganzen  einen tolles Rad.
Bei mir war die Sattelstütze nicht richtig  entlüftet.  Sonst wars ok.
30er Kettenblatt  rein andere Reifen und gut bis jetzt.
Bin mir aber zu 100% sicher mit 26 Zoll Reifen wär die Karre um einiges wendiger und verspielter.Fühlt sich irgendwie  komisch an mit den großen  Laufrädern.


----------



## addius8 (11. April 2015)

Bei mir ist vorgestern bei einem Sturz sogar der Hebel der Reverb abgebrochen und nun muss ein neuer her. Dieser Hebel soll einzeln sogar 90€ Kosten  das ist doch ein Witz.


----------



## gernotkrinner (11. April 2015)

Zwar teuer aber keine 90€...
https://www.bike-components.de/de/Rock-Shox/Reverb-Remote-Button-Kit-ab-Modell-2013-p36326/


----------



## Swenio (11. April 2015)

Deswegen macht es sin den Hebel unter dem Lenker zu montieren


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## addius8 (11. April 2015)

Der Hebel war sogar unter dem Lenker  und ich weiß gar nicht ob ich nur das Hebelset benötige.


----------



## gernotkrinner (11. April 2015)

Bei mir ist er auch einmal abgebrochen, mit dem Button kit ganz einfach zu reparieren. Du mußt nur schaun dass du den gesamten Kolben raus bekommst...


----------



## ale2812 (11. April 2015)

Jerryf schrieb:


> Erschrocken musste ich eben feststellen dass die Kette von meinem Pro nach knapp 700km bereits
> fertig ist laut Rohloff-Meßlehre. Hat bereits jemand Erfahrungen mit der Haltbarkeit des Antriebs gemacht?
> Bin jetzt am überlegen ob ich so weiterfahre bis es irgendwann einmal durchrutscht und ich dann alles auf einmal tausche oder jetzt
> nicht doch halt nur die Kette wechsle, diesmal aber ne KMC verbaue. (Original verbaut ist eine Sram PC 1170 Kette. Eigentlich laut Sram eine Rennrad oder Cyclocross Kette)



definitiv kette wechseln. verschliessene kette erhöht nur den verschleiß der kassette - daher lieber 2mal im jahr binnen paar minuten eine neue kette drauf, anstatt für 220 euro eine neue kassette auszugeben! eine xx1 kette kostet "nur" 35 euro...

700km sind naürlich nicht viel, aber wenn du den großteil davon in ungünstiger kettenlinie fährst, einfach ein nachteil von 1x11.


----------



## wellenmonster (11. April 2015)

Ziegentreff im Spessart. 

@ Climax: vielen Dank nochmals dafür, mich auf Deinen Hometrail mitzunehmen. Und das Knarzen in der Gabel ist nach einer Nacht Kopfstand auch weg


----------



## Climax_66 (11. April 2015)

wellenmonster schrieb:


> Ziegentreff im Spessart.
> 
> @ Climax: vielen Dank nochmals dafür, mich auf Deinen Hometrail mitzunehmen. Und das Knarzen in der Gabel ist nach einer Nacht Kopfstand auch weg
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 377247


Gerne wieder......


----------



## alpinea310 (11. April 2015)

Hallo
Ich wollte das Lenkkopflager Nachfetten weil es beim fahren immer knackt.
Jetz bekomme ich die Gabel trotz leichter schläge auf
das Schaftrohr nicht raus.(Capra pro mit Deville)
Hat jemand das gleiche Problem oder eine Lösung.
Gruss


----------



## thehoff (11. April 2015)

Bei mir hat sich bei der letzten tour eine kettenblattschraube verabschiedet  sehr toll... 
tja morgen steht die nächste tour an... macht die fehlende schraube was aus?


----------



## MarcellKueppers (11. April 2015)

@alpinea310

Der Steuersatz hat einen Plastik Zentriersring




Diesen einfach mit einem Schraubenzieher vorsichtig raus hebeln, dabei aber die Gabel festhalten.
Sobald dieser raus ist fällt die Gabel nach unten.

Gruß Marcell


----------



## alpinea310 (11. April 2015)

Super 
probier ich morgen aus.
Danke und Gruss Carlo


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## andre-71 (12. April 2015)

Moin, jemand interesse an einem ca halben Jahr alten Capra CF Comp 1 Rahmen ?


Rahmen ist verkauft!


----------



## JaSon78 (12. April 2015)

andre-71 schrieb:


> Moin, jemand interesse an einem ca halben Jahr alten Capra CF Comp 1 Rahmen ?


Rahmengrösse?
Welche Anbauteile?
VHB?


----------



## andre-71 (12. April 2015)

Größe M , Trettlagen und Steuersatz sind noch montiert. 850€ VHB.


----------



## TheGoOn (12. April 2015)

Hat zufällig jemand einen Sram Trigger X9 Schaltgriff übrig?


----------



## MTBKompase (12. April 2015)

Knackt bei jemanden vorne auch irgendwas?  Bin mir nicht sicher ob es der vorbau, das Steuerlager oder die Gabel ist...


----------



## Pinzgauner (12. April 2015)

Bei mir knarzt der Sattel wie Hölle. Liegt War ca. einen cm hinter der max. Markierung montiert und hat das wohl bei den ersten 2-3 Ausfahrten nicht verkraftet 
Außerdem hat heute das Schaltwerk nicht mehr sauber seinen Dients verrichtet (konnte nicht mehr in den kleinsten Gang schalten). Wollte schon nachjustieren da ist mir aufgefallen die Schraube des Schaltwerkes am Schaltauge ist locker.
Außerdem war bei mir die oberste Kralle welche die Leitungen/Züge hält so montiert, dass diese sich in die Leitung der Hinterbremse "gebohrt" hat. Scheint zwar dicht zu seine aber ist halt schon schlampig.
Man muss wohl dazu raten die Montage aller Teile zu kontrollieren oder steht das sogar in der Anleitung (die hab ich nicht gelesen weils nicht für Capra ist und das fand ich irgendwie mau).

Ist es eigentlich normal, dass der Hebel der x12 Steckachse seine Position beim Fahren ändert?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MTBKompase (12. April 2015)

Also dir Position sollte er nicht ändern!  
Und bei dem Sattel... Als ich ihn verstellt habe (bis zur Max Linie) hat er hinterher auch sehr geknackt.  Schau mal nach ob an der Reverb oben die Schrauben richtig fest sind.  Ruhig gut festziehen. Das Knacken ist bei mir so weggegangen


----------



## alpinea310 (12. April 2015)

Sattel knackt bei mir auch extrem...
Das Lenkkoflager habe ich nachgefettet dadurch knackt es nur noch selten...aber ganz weg ist es nicht.


----------



## MTBKompase (12. April 2015)

Also liegt es nicht daran, dass vorne etwas kaputt ist?!
Ich glaube es zwar nicht aber ich habe bei solchen Geräuschen immer ein ungutes Gefühl


----------



## TheGoOn (12. April 2015)

Was habt ihr den alles für Pobleme Oo
Bei mir läufts einwandfrei.


----------



## 79er-Sickboy (12. April 2015)

MTBKompase schrieb:


> Also liegt es nicht daran, dass vorne etwas kaputt ist?!
> Ich glaube es zwar nicht aber ich habe bei solchen Geräuschen immer ein ungutes Gefühl



Das habe ich heute auch gehabt und bin dann gleich 2x vor Schreck in die Eisen gegangen, um zu schauen, ob noch alles heile ist am Holy Carbon Steuerrohr. 

Dann ist mir heute noch aufgefallen, dass ich am Hinterrad schon ne kleine 8 drin habe. Ich vermute das hängt mit der Dämpfereinstellung zusammen, denn irgendwie macht mir der Kirk ne viel zu harte Dämpfung am Heck. Beim Lockout kippt das Bike sogar stark fühlbar nach links, und zwar so stark, dass man ständig am Lenker korrigieren muss! Jemand ähnliches schon mit dem Capra erlebt!?

Ich fahr den Dämpfer übrigens mit 170 psi bei 30% SAG, also genauso wie BOS es vorgibt. Nichtsdestotrotz empfinde ich das Fahrwerk am Heck bretthart und teilweise sogar etwas unkomfortabel, wenn man länger über Schotterpisten/Feldwege brettert.

Hier lasse ich mich gerne nochmal von Euren Low-/Highspeedkonfigurationen beraten!
Aber das mit dem Kippeffekt scheint mir ein anderes Problem zu sein?!


----------



## Climax_66 (13. April 2015)

Was ein 8er hängt mit der Dämpfereinstellung zusammen?	Echt jetzt..  Und wenn die Plattform drin ist kippt das Bike nach links, sorry aber das geht mir nicht in Kopp....


----------



## 79er-Sickboy (13. April 2015)

Climax_66 schrieb:


> Was ein 8er hängt mit der Dämpfereinstellung zusammen?	Echt jetzt..  Und wenn die Plattform drin ist kippt das Bike nach links, sorry aber das geht mir nicht in Kopp....



Mag vielleicht sein, dass ich falsche Schlüsse gezogen habe und dass ich technisch nicht so versiert bin, aber was das Neigen, Kippen, nenn es von mir aus sonst wie, betrifft, so kann ich verbindlich sagen, dass es massiv stört und bei keinem meiner Bikes vorher aufgetreten ist! 

Kann es vielleicht sein, dass die Dämpfung z.B. Ungleich verteilt ist und sich das beim Lockout noch stärker auswirkt!?

Und warum kann eine zu straffe Dämpfung das Laufrad nicht zusätzlich belasten!?

Was auch immer! Ich muss zugeben, dass ich beim Erwerb des Capra etwas deutlich unterschätzt habe, und zwar das Bike die nächsten 2 Jahre komplett selbst zu warten und ggf. Instandzusetzen. Keine der umliegenden Bikewerkstätten ist vorher bereit Hand an das Capra anzulegen. Ständig die gleiche Laier wegen der Gewährleistung.

Was liegt also näher, als hier im Forum sein Problem zu schildern und Euch um Rat zu fragen!?

Fazit: Ich bin wohl leider nicht der richtige Kunde für ein Versenderbike, zumindest Stand heute!


----------



## Swenio (13. April 2015)

79er-Sickboy schrieb:


> Mag vielleicht sein, dass ich falsche Schlüsse gezogen habe und dass ich technisch nicht so versiert bin, aber was das Neigen, Kippen, nenn es von mir aus sonst wie, betrifft, so kann ich verbindlich sagen, dass es massiv stört und bei keinem meiner Bikes vorher aufgetreten ist!
> 
> Kann es vielleicht sein, dass die Dämpfung z.B. Ungleich verteilt ist und sich das beim Lockout noch stärker auswirkt!?
> 
> ...


 
Es kann sein, dass der Hinterreifen nicht richtig in der Felge sitzt. Probier den mal mit einem Luftdruck zwischen drei und vier Bar richtig in die Felge ploppen zu lassen. danach kannst Du den Luftdruck wieder auf Deinen bevorzugten Wert reduzieren. Vielleicht löst das ja Dein Kipp/Neige-Problem.


----------



## blende13 (13. April 2015)

Bos empfiehlt beim Kirk  zwischen 30-35% Sag.
Nun kann man entweder mit der HS- und LS- Druckstuffe experimentieren
oder/und den SAG noch etwas vergrössern.
Fahre ihn auch mit 30% SAG und würde in als straff aber nicht als unkomfortabel und er hart bezeichnen.
Warum dein Rad weg kippt, keine Ahnung.
Wäre für mich aber ein Grund alles genau zu kontrollieren.
Wie Swenio schon gesagt hat,würde ich mit den Reifen, Laufrädern Naben beginnen.


----------



## mc83 (13. April 2015)

Das Vr kippt aufgrund der Geometrie leicht weg (Lenkwinkel, Vorlauf). Sowas kennt man auch z.b. von DH Bikes. CC Bikes haben das nicht.

Das Einzige was ich habe: wenn ich stark in die Pedale trete, gibs starke Knackgeräusche.
Die kommen definitiv nichtvom Laufrad. Ich glaube von der Kasette oder dem Kettenschräglauf im ersten Gang (Zahngeometrie KB, Zentrierung Kette). Ich werde das mir am WE mal anschauen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Pinzgauner (13. April 2015)

79er-Sickboy schrieb:


> Aber das mit dem Kippeffekt scheint mir ein anderes Problem zu sein?!



Wenn du bis dato nur Bikes mit sehr steilem Lenkwinkel gefahren bist kann dir das bei dem rel. falchen Lenkwinkel des Capras schon sehr eigenartig/komisch vorkommen. Kannst dich ja mal zur Problem auf ein DH Bike setzen sollte sich noch "kippeliger" anfühlen!


----------



## Climax_66 (13. April 2015)

79er-Sickboy schrieb:


> Mag vielleicht sein, dass ich falsche Schlüsse gezogen habe und dass ich technisch nicht so versiert bin, aber was das Neigen, Kippen, nenn es von mir aus sonst wie, betrifft, so kann ich verbindlich sagen, dass es massiv stört und bei keinem meiner Bikes vorher aufgetreten ist!
> 
> Kann es vielleicht sein, dass die Dämpfung z.B. Ungleich verteilt ist und sich das beim Lockout noch stärker auswirkt!?
> 
> ...


Ok, hat sich alles sehr spanisch angehöhrt was Du vermutest, über das Forum kann man sich hin und wieder Entscheidente Tipps holen das stimmt. Aber ein gewisses Grundwissen sollte schon da sein ein Forum ersetzt Dir nicht ein Monteur/Schrauber da zum einen per Ferndiagnosse es sehr müssig ist das Problem zu erkennen und zweitens musst Du die Ratschläge auch umsetzen, aber Ok wünsch Dir trotzdem viel Spaß mit dem Bike, weil es ist ein sehr geiles Bike ist und meins macht null Probleme.


----------



## olligpunkt (13. April 2015)

Wie seid ihr eigentlich mit dem Maxxis HR2 zufrieden?
Also Grip u Tubeless Montage sind ja Top b
Aber was die Reifen an Steinen und Ästen mitnehmen und dann wie wild verschleudern macht mir schon bissl Angst. Kenn ich von Conti zB garnicht. 
Wie sind eure Erfahrungen?


----------



## IcaroZero (13. April 2015)

Ähnlich wie Du: Grip ist Top, fährt sich auch durch Schlammlöcher ganz gut. Aber wenns etwas matschig ist, kann man am Ende mit der Erde in den Stollen nen Blumentopf füllen...mit dem Rest, den man nicht im Gesicht hat.

Laut Maxxis HP ist der Typ HR2 ohne "Tubeless Ready". Aber ist wurscht, oder?


----------



## Climax_66 (14. April 2015)

IcaroZero schrieb:


> Ähnlich wie Du: Grip ist Top, fährt sich auch durch Schlammlöcher ganz gut. Aber wenns etwas matschig ist, kann man am Ende mit der Erde in den Stollen nen Blumentopf füllen...mit dem Rest, den man nicht im Gesicht hat.
> 
> Laut Maxxis HP ist der Typ HR2 ohne "Tubeless Ready". Aber ist wurscht, oder?
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 377921


Gibts in 2.4er ohne Tubeless ready geht aber genauso und als 2.3er mit Tubeless ready.  Best Pneu fahr ihn mit Tubeless ready in 2.3er vorne den mit allen Goodies seit 3 Wochen mein neuer Lieblingsreifen. Der klebt halt gut, mit Mashguard merkt man das nicht so und bei schnellere Fahrt klebt nicht mehr so viel dran.


----------



## olligpunkt (14. April 2015)

IcaroZero schrieb:


> Ähnlich wie Du: Grip ist Top, fährt sich auch durch Schlammlöcher ganz gut. Aber wenns etwas matschig ist, kann man am Ende mit der Erde in den Stollen nen Blumentopf füllen...mit dem Rest, den man nicht im Gesicht hat.
> 
> Laut Maxxis HP ist der Typ HR2 ohne "Tubeless Ready". Aber ist wurscht, oder?
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 377921


Ja, ist ohne Tubeless Ready. Hat sich aber trotzdem sofort abdichten lassen und bleibt dicht.
Gegen Matsch im Gesicht hab ich ja nix, aber die Riesen Steine die da einschlagen sind nicht so dolle.
Das hatte ich so bisher nie.


----------



## IcaroZero (14. April 2015)

Hmja mal sehen, muss demnächst eh wieder Zeugs bestellen. Vielleicht hol ich mir auch mal so n Mashguard mit.
Habt Ihr da ein spezielles Tubeless-Kit verwendet?


----------



## FrankausHalle (14. April 2015)

Kein Spezielles Tubeless-Kit verwendet. Normale Tubeless-Ventile, Milch von Schwalbe (Doc Blue).
Wenn du Glück hast, bekommst du den Reifen mit einer normalen Standpumpe drauf. Falls nicht musste zur Tanke oder einen Kompressor verwenden.


----------



## tomsp (14. April 2015)

Hallo

Bin seit kurzem glücklicher Capra Besitzer und hab gesehen das es eh gerade um Reifen geht.
Mit den orginalen hinteren "Rennradreifen" kann ich nicht viel anfangen. Suche einen Reifen fürs gröbere.
bin zuvor auf meinem Freerider meist minion oder magic mary gefahren. Funktionieren diese reifen in 27,5 zoll auch gut? Welche breite bring ich auf Capra? Tubless oder mit Schluach?

Gruss Tom


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Jerryf (14. April 2015)

"Rennradreifen" der HR2? also ich fahr ihn tubeless mit 1,2bar und habe schwarze Striche auf der Kettenstrebe. Viele breiter wird da wohl net reingehen...


----------



## FrankausHalle (14. April 2015)

Ich fahre vorne Magic Mary und hinten Hans Dampf jeweils schlauchlos. Ich finde beide super Reifen. Aber da hat ja eh jeder seine eigene Meinung.


----------



## tomsp (14. April 2015)

Ne nicht denn HR2 ich hab das capra cf pro mit den mavic crossmax Reifen.


----------



## TheGoOn (14. April 2015)

Bin mit der Reifenkombi auch nicht ganz zufrieden. Bei mir wirds wahrscheinlich MM für vorne und HD / RR oder NN für hinten. Mit Schwalbe bin ich immer gut mit klar gekommen.


----------



## ScottyFR20 (14. April 2015)

Hallo zusammen,

weiß jemand, welche Speichen und Speichenlänge in den TRS+ Laufrädern verbaut sind?

Würde gerne die gerissene Speiche durch eine "originale" Speiche ersetzen.

Vielen Dank.


----------



## wolverine56 (14. April 2015)

Wende dich an The Hive deutschland in Traunstein. Die sind super nett und helfen dir schnell. Hab da auch vier Stück binnen 4 Tagen bekommen.  Wenn du die genauen Maße brauchst kann ich sie dir morgen geben.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ScottyFR20 (14. April 2015)

Alles klar, danke für die schnelle Antwort. Hast Recht, denke das geht am schnellsten. Bevor ich da jetzt groß über die bekannten Internetseiten Speichen zusammen krame... ;-)


----------



## ale2812 (14. April 2015)

ScottyFR20 schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen,
> 
> weiß jemand, welche Speichen und Speichenlänge in den TRS+ Laufrädern verbaut sind?
> 
> ...


http://bythehive.com/download/5496/


----------



## ScottyFR20 (14. April 2015)

Top, kannte die Seite gar nicht. Vielen Dank.


----------



## exbonner (16. April 2015)

erledigt


----------



## TheGoOn (16. April 2015)

Bin zwar kein Experte. Aber sieht für mich danach aus als ob die Lackschicht aufgeplatzt ist. Hatte so ne Stelle an meinem ersten Carbonbike. Bin 2 Jahre ohne riss / Bruch weiter gefahren


----------



## FrankausHalle (16. April 2015)

Meine seit Geburt verbauten Röntgenaugen sagen mir, es könnte nur eine abgeplatzte Lackschicht sein.
Sieh es pragmatisch, denn was willste machen? Selbst wenn es ein Riss wäre, wäre der Rahmen im Eimer. Also weiterfahren und beobachten. Und keine Angst, das vielzitierte Szenario, wonach so ein Rahmen urplötzlich und mit aller Gewallt unter einem zusammenbricht, tritt wohl eher selten auf. Ich hatte mal einen Alurahmen unterm Hintern gehabt. Der brach recht gemächlich und sturzunkritisch. Bei einem Cube Carbonrahmen brachen mir die beiden Kettenstreben, während einer Abfahrt im alpinen Gelände. Und das war auch recht easy und unkritisch.
Ich drück dir die Daumen, dass alles ok ist.


----------



## exbonner (16. April 2015)

erledigt


----------



## TheGoOn (16. April 2015)

Und waren diese aus Carbon oder allu?!


----------



## exbonner (16. April 2015)

TheGoOn schrieb:


> Und waren diese aus Carbon oder allu?!


?


----------



## TheGoOn (16. April 2015)

bezog sich auf den Post von *FrankausHalle.*

**


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## exbonner (16. April 2015)

erledigt


----------



## FrankausHalle (16. April 2015)

TheGoOn schrieb:


> bezog sich auf den Post von *FrankausHalle.*
> 
> **



Ah.. du meinst die Kettenstreben? Die waren auch aus Carbon. Als die brachen, faserte das aus. Wie ein Stock, den man frisch von einem Busch abreisst.


----------



## FrankausHalle (17. April 2015)

Zwei Fragen:
- Hat jemand schon mal die X0 auf GripShifter umgerüstet? Machen die Dinger sich gut? So ganz allgemein....

- Hat jemand die Kettenführung schon demontiert? Springt die Kette runter? Und statt der Haltungerung muss doch bestimmt ein Spacer auf die Kurbel. Welcher?


----------



## impressive (17. April 2015)

Ich bin ne ganze Zeit ohne 
Kettenführung gefahren. (Hab quasi nur die Führung selbst weggebaut, den Halter zwischen Tretlager und Kurbel hab ich dringelassen)
Hab die Kette kein einziges Mal verloren


----------



## ale2812 (17. April 2015)

da ich nach wie vor zu doof bin die sram xg 1180 kassette zu entfernen, bitte ich um hilfe!

wenn ich das richtig sehe, sind die drei unteren, kleinsten ritzel aus einem block gefräst, und alle anderen ritzel einzeln mit einander vernietet, sodass die komplette kassette eine feste einheit ist. dann steh ich leider auf dem schlauch, wo man da noch mit der kettenpeitsche gegenhalten soll.

wo ist der denkfehler bzw. wie macht man es richtig?


----------



## zichl (17. April 2015)

ale2812 schrieb:


> da ich nach wie vor zu doof bin die sram xg 1180 kassette zu entfernen, bitte ich um hilfe!
> 
> wenn ich das richtig sehe, sind die drei unteren, kleinsten ritzel aus einem block gefräst, und alle anderen ritzel einzeln mit einander vernietet, sodass die komplette kassette eine feste einheit ist. dann steh ich leider auf dem schlauch, wo man da noch mit der kettenpeitsche gegenhalten soll.
> 
> wo ist der denkfehler bzw. wie macht man es richtig?


Was genau funktioniert nicht?


----------



## ale2812 (17. April 2015)

das entfernen der kassette. ich habe bisher einfach die kettenpeitsche auf dem größten ritzel zum gegenhalten angesetzt und bei vollem krafteinsatz passiert nichts. daher hatte ich den eindruck, dass die kassette aus einem stück ist und das gegenhalten nicht bringen kann. wo liegt der denkfehler?


----------



## JII (17. April 2015)

How to loosen the derailleur hanger of YT CAPRA without tools.


----------



## Schepperbeppo (17. April 2015)

ale2812 schrieb:


> das entfernen der kassette. ich habe bisher einfach die kettenpeitsche auf dem größten ritzel zum gegenhalten angesetzt und bei vollem krafteinsatz passiert nichts. daher hatte ich den eindruck, dass die kassette aus einem stück ist und das gegenhalten nicht bringen kann. wo liegt der denkfehler?


Man löst sie wie jede andere kassette auch. Kann sein dass sie gut fest sitzt da sie sich durch den kettenzug "festzieht".


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## wolverine56 (17. April 2015)

Nimm nen Abzieher sonst hilft das ganze Peitschen nix


----------



## zichl (17. April 2015)

ale2812 schrieb:


> das entfernen der kassette. ich habe bisher einfach die kettenpeitsche auf dem größten ritzel zum gegenhalten angesetzt und bei vollem krafteinsatz passiert nichts. daher hatte ich den eindruck, dass die kassette aus einem stück ist und das gegenhalten nicht bringen kann. wo liegt der denkfehler?


Die Kassette besteht aus mehreren teilen. Das Ritzelpaket 10-36, das 42er Abschlussritzel und die frei drehbare Gewindebuchse die das ganze auf dem XD Freilauf fixiert. Du hältst also am Paket, mit der Peitsche, gegen und drehst , mit dem Kassettenschlüssel die Buchse. Das löst dann die ganze Kassette. 
Wenn die Kassette recht stramm angezogen wurde geht das echt schwer ab, deswegen benutze ich an dem Gewinde immer Montagepaste.


----------



## olympia (17. April 2015)

FrankausHalle schrieb:


> Zwei Fragen:
> - Hat jemand schon mal die X0 auf GripShifter umgerüstet? Machen die Dinger sich gut? So ganz allgemein....
> 
> - Hat jemand die Kettenführung schon demontiert? Springt die Kette runter? Und statt der Haltungerung muss doch bestimmt ein Spacer auf die Kurbel. Welcher?



GripShifter würde für mich auch in Frage kommen aber geht bestimmt!
Habe Jahre lang die alte X0 Grips an meinem CC-Teil gefahren und nur gute erfahrungen mit gemacht!
wenn du es umgebaut hast kannste ja mal Bescheid geben


----------



## ale2812 (17. April 2015)

zichl schrieb:


> Die Kassette besteht aus mehreren teilen. Das Ritzelpaket 10-36, das 42er Abschlussritzel und die frei drehbare Gewindebuchse die das ganze auf dem XD Freilauf fixiert. Du hältst also am Paket, mit der Peitsche, gegen und drehst , mit dem Kassettenschlüssel die Buchse. Das löst dann die ganze Kassette.
> Wenn die Kassette recht stramm angezogen wurde geht das echt schwer ab, deswegen benutze ich an dem Gewinde immer Montagepaste.


Okay, danke. Das größte ritzel scheint bei der xg 1180 aber auch fest mit dem rest per nieten verbunden. Aber wichtig ist der teil mit der  frei drehbaren gewindebuchse. Hab schon mehrfach versucht die kassette, wie jede andere kassette vorher auch zu entfernen, und habe dann einfach meine zweifel bekommen. Dann scheint meine kassette einfach unmenschlich fest zu sitzen...


----------



## Capra-Palatina (17. April 2015)

FrankausHalle schrieb:


> Zwei Fragen:
> - Hat jemand schon mal die X0 auf GripShifter umgerüstet? Machen die Dinger sich gut? So ganz allgemein....




Ich habe meine Ziege auf den 1x11 Gripshift umgerüstet. Wollte ihn nicht mehr missen. Umbau hat keine 10min gedauert. Nun es ist wirklich Geschmackssache, der eine mag´s der andere garnicht.
ich bin echt begeistert davon! Zum einen ist das "Cockpit" sehr aufgeräumt, zum anderen ist immer den Daumen am Lenker was mir gerade in verblockten Abfahrten ein viel sichereres Gefühl gibt. Die Ergonomie finde ich dabei auch sehr beeindruckend. Der Gripshift geht so schwer das man ihn nicht ausversehen bedient und doch so leicht das man mit dem Handballen (bzw. 1. Gelenk vom Zeeigefinger) oder mit dem Daumen von der Unterseite bedienen kann. An meiner Ziege kommt der nicht mehr weg! Kann´s nur empfehlen!


----------



## dominik-deluxe (19. April 2015)

So, ich hab mich nun auch soweit an mein Capra gewöhnt. In den letzten 6Wochen bin ich recht viel gefahren. Ich bin sehr begeistert von der Performance des Rades. Macht echt Spaß. Viel Grip, geoßer Grenzbereich, geht gut um die Kurven und dem Highspeedpotienzial des Rads bin ich nicht gewachen, das ist einfach zu schnell 

Die Geo passt. Die Ausstattung soweit auch. Ich hab keine Teile getauscht. Mit xtr klick, tubeless und Titan/ Alu Schrauben zeigt die Wage in "L" 13,4kg, was seeehr gut ist.

Der LRS ist leider dem Potenzial des Rads nicht gewachsen. Er sollte getauscht werden. Er ist zu weich, zu schlecht aufgebaut, zu schwer, zu schmal. Und die HR Nabe hat Spiel. Das Ding ist echt unterirdisch ... Naja.

Ein kleineres Problem hab ich noch mit der Dämpferabstimmung. Er scheint mir bei mehreren schnelleren großen Schlägen zu vehärten. Kann ich daran was am setup ändern? Ich fahr momentan 35% sag. Was ja schon viel ist. Dort bin ich geladet, da ich bei ca. 25% angefangen hab und dann stetig den Druck veringert hab bis sich der Hinterbau gescheidig angefühlt hat. Hat schonmal jmd. versucht den dämpfer auf mittlerer Druckstufe mit weniger Luft zu fahren?

Ride on. Dominik


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## zichl (19. April 2015)

dominik-deluxe schrieb:


> So, ich hab mich nun auch soweit an mein Capra gewöhnt. In den letzten 6Wochen bin ich recht viel gefahren. Ich bin sehr begeistert von der Performance des Rades. Macht echt Spaß. Viel Grip, geoßer Grenzbereich, geht gut um die Kurven und dem Highspeedpotienzial des Rads bin ich nicht gewachen, das ist einfach zu schnell
> 
> Die Geo passt. Die Ausstattung soweit auch. Ich hab keine Teile getauscht. Mit xtr klick, tubeless und Titan/ Alu Schrauben zeigt die Wage in "L" 13,4kg, was seeehr gut ist.
> 
> ...


Da der Hinterbau dem des Nomad carbon extrem ähnelt wundert mich nichts an deinen Aussagen. Laut einem Test des Nomad's, von MTB news, empfiehlt Santa Cruz ebenfalls 35% SAG. Zudem bieten die das Bike mit vivid und M+ an, einmal für die Bikepark Piloten bzw richtige Enduro Bolzer und einmal eher für Trail lastige Fahrer. Wenn du zur ersten Gattung gehörst wäre evtl ein vivid air oder was aus der gleichen Kategorie etwas für dich.


----------



## Climax_66 (19. April 2015)

dominik-deluxe schrieb:


> So, ich hab mich nun auch soweit an mein Capra gewöhnt. In den letzten 6Wochen bin ich recht viel gefahren. Ich bin sehr begeistert von der Performance des Rades. Macht echt Spaß. Viel Grip, geoßer Grenzbereich, geht gut um die Kurven und dem Highspeedpotienzial des Rads bin ich nicht gewachen, das ist einfach zu schnell
> 
> Die Geo passt. Die Ausstattung soweit auch. Ich hab keine Teile getauscht. Mit xtr klick, tubeless und Titan/ Alu Schrauben zeigt die Wage in "L" 13,4kg, was seeehr gut ist.
> 
> ...


Versuch mal die Zugstufe paar klicks aufzumachen, also die Ausfedergeschwindigkeit zu erhöhen.


----------



## Kadauz (19. April 2015)

Wurde diese Verhärtung nicht auch hier beim IBC Test bestätigt? Durch die hohe Progression verhärtet der Hinterbau im letzten Drittel des Federwegs recht schnell. Schnellere Zugstufe könnte helfen.


----------



## dominik-deluxe (19. April 2015)

Climax_66 schrieb:


> Versuch mal die Zugstufe paar klicks aufzumachen, also die Ausfedergeschwindigkeit zu erhöhen.


Ich werds heute mal versuchen.


----------



## dominik-deluxe (19. April 2015)

Kann ich bei dem Dämpfer das Luftvolumen verändern?


----------



## ale2812 (19. April 2015)

zichl schrieb:


> Da der Hinterbau dem des Nomad carbon extrem ähnelt wundert mich nichts an deinen Aussagen. Laut einem Test des Nomad's, von MTB news, empfiehlt Santa Cruz ebenfalls 35% SAG. Zudem bieten die das Bike mit vivid und M+ an, einmal für die Bikepark Piloten bzw richtige Enduro Bolzer und einmal eher für Trail lastige Fahrer. Wenn du zur ersten Gattung gehörst wäre evtl ein vivid air oder was aus der gleichen Kategorie etwas für dich.


Die leverage ratio vom nomad ist aber wesentlich anders. Bis zum sag degressiv und erst ab 35% progressiv

Daher kann man das capea bspw mit 20% sag fahren, das nomad nicht sinnvoll


----------



## Kadauz (19. April 2015)

Laut den Diragrammen bei linkagedesign dürfte der Hinterbau doch sehr progressiv sein. Da sollte man eher versuchen, die Luftkammer zu vergrößern, damit das ganze ein bißchen linearer wird. Also entweder Spacer raus (falls verbaut) oder mal nen DebonAir probieren.


----------



## zichl (19. April 2015)

ale2812 schrieb:


> Die leverage ratio vom nomad ist aber wesentlich anders. Bis zum sag degressiv und erst ab 35% progressiv
> 
> Daher kann man das capea bspw mit 20% sag fahren, das nomad nicht sinnvoll


Extrem anders? Mal abgesehen vom degressiven Anfang ist der Rest extrem ähnlich. Es gibt irgendwo von der Bike die Kraftdiagramme vom Hinterbau, da sind wicked/Capra und nomad carbon sowas von gleich. Oder seh ich da was falsch?


----------



## ale2812 (19. April 2015)

zichl schrieb:


> Extrem anders? Mal abgesehen vom degressiven Anfang ist der Rest extrem ähnlich. Es gibt irgendwo von der Bike die Kraftdiagramme vom Hinterbau, da sind wicked/Capra und nomad carbon sowas von gleich. Oder seh ich da was falsch?


ja das kraft-federweg-diagramm ist ziemlich gleich, aber das ändert nichts daran, dass man das nomad mehr oder weniger mit 35% SAG fahren muss (wird von der leverage ratio letztlich so vorgeschrieben), während man das capra auch bspw. mit 15% SAG fahren kann.


----------



## Kadauz (19. April 2015)

Kann jemand kurz erklären, was genau das leverage ratio ausdrückt? Wie kann man das auf die Paxis anwenden? Also was unterscheidet z.B. das Nomad 2009 zum 2015er?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## zichl (19. April 2015)

ale2812 schrieb:


> ja das kraft-federweg-diagramm ist ziemlich gleich, aber das ändert nichts daran, dass man das nomad mehr oder weniger mit 35% SAG fahren muss (wird von der leverage ratio letztlich so vorgeschrieben), während man das capra auch bspw. mit 15% SAG fahren kann.


Ja, das stimmt allerdings. Auf jedenfall würde ich beim Capra dann auch mal den vivid oder M+ DBA testen falls es zu progressiv wird. Ich werde mir evtl die DBA Luftkammer für mein wicked leisten.


----------



## ale2812 (19. April 2015)

ich bin mit dem dämpfer auch noch nicht 100% zufrieden. habe auch die beiden von dir genannten primär im kopf, wobei ich mich noch zu erinnern glaube, dass es von YT mal die aussage gegeben hat, dass der DBA eher für hinterbauten mit geringeren übersetzungsverhältnis konzipiert worden sei. gerade am federwegsanfang wirkt beim capra ja ein sehr großer hebel... 

wäre dennoch mal ein versuch wert, erst recht der vivid oder ein cane creek inline oder endlich mal dieser hier von mz


----------



## frank70 (19. April 2015)

nächste Woche kann ich euch berichten, wie sich der dba am wicked anfühlt. der upgrad kit ist am freitag gekommen, sobald zeit, wird er eingebaut.


----------



## ale2812 (19. April 2015)

super!


----------



## dominik-deluxe (19. April 2015)

Hab die zugstufe 2 klicks auf gemacht. Bringt auf jeden Fall was. Um ehrlich zu sein hätte ich nicht damit gerechnet, dass es besser wird. Mehr geht auf jeden Fall nicht, es wird schon bissel unruhig als. Zudem versteh ich nicht warum Zugstufe aufdrehen Einfluss auf die Druckstufe hat. Schließlich kommt das verhärten doch aus der Druckstufe. .... Oder sehe ich da was falsch?


----------



## bambulee (19. April 2015)

Hallo Ziegenfreunde
Mit wieviel Drehmoment zieht man die Reverb Sattelstütze im Rahmen fest?
Danke Euch!

Pascal


----------



## Kadauz (19. April 2015)

dominik-deluxe schrieb:


> Hab die zugstufe 2 klicks auf gemacht. Bringt auf jeden Fall was. Um ehrlich zu sein hätte ich nicht damit gerechnet, dass es besser wird. Mehr geht auf jeden Fall nicht, es wird schon bissel unruhig als. Zudem versteh ich nicht warum Zugstufe aufdrehen Einfluss auf die Druckstufe hat. Schließlich kommt das verhärten doch aus der Druckstufe. .... Oder sehe ich da was falsch?




Mehr Zugstufe bewirkt, dass nach dem Einfedern wieder schneller Hub für den nächsten Schlag zur Verfügung steht. Schafft es der Dämpfer auf Grund der hohen und schnellen Schlagabfolge nicht rechtzeitig wieder auszufedern (zu hohe Dämpfung der Zugstufe), verhärtet er im unteren Drittel des Federwegs.

Man muss halt nen gutes Verhältnis zwischen Unruhe und Verhärten finden.


----------



## dominik-deluxe (19. April 2015)

Kadauz schrieb:


> Mehr Zugstufe bewirkt, dass nach dem Einfedern wieder schneller Hub für den nächsten Schlag zur Verfügung steht. Schafft es der Dämpfer auf Grund der hohen und schnellen Schlagabfolge nicht rechtzeitig wieder auszufedern (zu hohe Dämpfung der Zugstufe), verhärtet er im unteren Drittel des Federwegs.
> 
> Man muss halt nen gutes Verhältnis zwischen Unruhe und Verhärten finden.



Das ist ein Argument. War mehr darauf fixiert, dass der Dämpfer nicht schnell genug einfedert. Aber wenn er schon eigefedert ist geht das klar auch nicht. ...


----------



## ale2812 (20. April 2015)

bambulee schrieb:


> Hallo Ziegenfreunde
> Mit wieviel Drehmoment zieht man die Reverb Sattelstütze im Rahmen fest?
> Danke Euch!
> 
> Pascal


Suchfunktion! 



ale2812 schrieb:


> 5 Nm laut der pdf datei von YT im umgang mit dem werkstoff carbon - falls hier von der sattelklemmschelle gesprochen wird[/QUOTE


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## NoX_Rider (20. April 2015)

Mahlzeit,

habe mein Capra nun seit gut 3 Wochen und nun ein leichtes Klacken im vorderen Laufrad. Mein erster Verdacht, dass es die Lager sein könnten hat sich nicht bestätigt nach Zerlegen, ein Lagerschaden würde auch nicht zu diesem klacken passen. Tritt auf sobald man Gewicht auf den Lenker bringt, beim Pedalieren und beim Rollen.
Jemand schon ähnliche Probleme gehabt? Danke

Grüße
Marco


----------



## zichl (20. April 2015)

NoX_Rider schrieb:


> Mahlzeit,
> 
> habe mein Capra nun seit gut 3 Wochen und nun ein leichtes Klacken im vorderen Laufrad. Mein erster Verdacht, dass es die Lager sein könnten hat sich nicht bestätigt nach Zerlegen, ein Lagerschaden würde auch nicht zu diesem klacken passen. Tritt auf sobald man Gewicht auf den Lenker bringt, beim Pedalieren und beim Rollen.
> Jemand schon ähnliche Probleme gehabt? Danke
> ...


Welches Capra? Bzw was für Vorbau Gabel?


----------



## NoX_Rider (20. April 2015)

Comp 2

Also Pike und RaceFace


----------



## zichl (20. April 2015)

NoX_Rider schrieb:


> Comp 2
> 
> Also Pike und RaceFace


Also ich habe das knarzen bei meinem wicked auch, mit den gleichen Komponenten. Ich tippe fast auf die Pike, Gabelkrone.


----------



## 79er-Sickboy (20. April 2015)

Ich bräuchte mal einen Zweiradmechaniker aus Wuppertal, Remscheid oder Köln, der mein Capra mal auf den Prüfstand stellt!

Kennt jemand jemanden, der jemanden kennt??


----------



## 79er-Sickboy (20. April 2015)

Hab im Übrigen die gleichen Sorgen beim Pro mit dem Knacken. Bei mir ist allerdings auch etwas Spiel am Gabelschaft. Kann natürlich auch der Grund für das unruhige Fahrverhalten sein, was ich hier bereits beschrieben hatte.

Ich muss auch ehrlich gestehen, dass mir das BOS Fahrwerk nach wie vor total suspekt ist! Wie viele Rasterstufen hat die BOS bitte alleine vorne an HS, LS und Rebound zu bieten!? 

Auf alle Fälle war sie vom Werk aus viel zu dick "aufgeblasen"! Bei mir waren 110 psi drin, also noch genug Luft für 2 Kisten Bier auf'em Lenker! Jetzt ist sie bei 90 psi schön weich.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## NoX_Rider (21. April 2015)

Danke für die Rückmeldung, aber da es wirklich ein periodisches Klacken ist (kein knarzen oder ähnliches) und auch beim Rollen auftritt ohne Lastwechsel, würde ich die Gabel ausschließen.

Grüße



zichl schrieb:


> Also ich habe das knarzen bei meinem wicked auch, mit den gleichen Komponenten. Ich tippe fast auf die Pike, Gabelkrone.


----------



## addius8 (21. April 2015)

Ich komme aus Wuppertal  und kenne das capra von oben bis unten  hatte schon zwei Stück. 
@79er-Sickboy


----------



## GeorgOctane (21. April 2015)

NoX_Rider schrieb:


> Danke für die Rückmeldung, aber da es wirklich ein periodisches Klacken ist (kein knarzen oder ähnliches) und auch beim Rollen auftritt ohne Lastwechsel, würde ich die Gabel ausschließen.
> 
> Grüße



Sicher dass es nicht der Felgenstoß ist? Die meisten Felgen haben an der Naht einen Klotz drinnen der sich gerne mal löst und der klackt dann bei jeder Umdrehung. Ist total unabhängig von der Last und hört erst ab einer gewissen Geschwindigkeit auf weils den Klotz durch die Zentrifugalkraft irgendwo hin drückt.

Lässt sich aber leicht überprüfen: Laufrad ausbauen, an der Nabe halten und drehen. Wenns dann klackt ist es ziemlich sicher dieser Klotz beim Felgenstoß...

LG,
Georg


----------



## 79er-Sickboy (21. April 2015)

addius8 schrieb:


> Ich komme aus Wuppertal  und kenne das capra von oben bis unten  hatte schon zwei Stück.
> @79er-Sickboy



Das nehme ich sehr gerne an! Schick mir mal ne PM mit Deinen Kontaktdaten.

Kannst mich auch gerne hier drüber kontaktieren:

https://www.facebook.com/Bergischcolumbia

Sportliche Grüße


----------



## NoX_Rider (22. April 2015)

GeorgOctane schrieb:


> Sicher dass es nicht der Felgenstoß ist? Die meisten Felgen haben an der Naht einen Klotz drinnen der sich gerne mal löst und der klackt dann bei jeder Umdrehung. Ist total unabhängig von der Last und hört erst ab einer gewissen Geschwindigkeit auf weils den Klotz durch die Zentrifugalkraft irgendwo hin drückt.
> 
> Lässt sich aber leicht überprüfen: Laufrad ausbauen, an der Nabe halten und drehen. Wenns dann klackt ist es ziemlich sicher dieser Klotz beim Felgenstoß...
> 
> ...




Morgen,

danke für deine Rückmeldung, wenns aufm Montageständer ist und dreht, hört man nicht, genausowenig wie im sitzen beim pedalieren  oder rollen. 
Bin heute morgen mit zur arbeit gefahren und habe vorne wieder 2,8 bar drauf geknallt (+ Rock Razor hinten das es gut rollt) und seit dem ist das Geräusch weg. Werd mal schaun ob es Luftdruckabhängig ist, dann könnte ich mir wirklich auch gut vorstellen das es der Felgenstoß ist !? 

Grüße
Marco


----------



## olligpunkt (22. April 2015)

Hab mal ne Frage an die Tubeless Fahrer.
Dicht hab ich die Maxxis Reifen sofort bekommen. Aber der vordere eiert total rum. Felge läuft rund. Als wenn der Reifen nicht richtig reinspringt. Hab schon paar mal wieder runter gedrückt und alles schön mit Milch eingepinselt dass es besser rein rutschen kann beim aufpumpen. Hab mit wenig Druck mal stark belastet in allen Positionen. Hilft alles nicht. Hat noch jemand nen Tip?
Oder gibt es bei Maxxis Probleme mit Rundlauf u Seitenschlag. Ich weiß auch leider nicht wie es mit Schlauch war, da ich gleich umgerüstet hab.


----------



## NoX_Rider (22. April 2015)

olligpunkt schrieb:


> Hab mal ne Frage an die Tubeless Fahrer.
> Dicht hab ich die Maxxis Reifen sofort bekommen. Aber der vordere eiert total rum. Felge läuft rund. Als wenn der Reifen nicht richtig reinspringt. Hab schon paar mal wieder runter gedrückt und alles schön mit Milch eingepinselt dass es besser rein rutschen kann beim aufpumpen. Hab mit wenig Druck mal stark belastet in allen Positionen. Hilft alles nicht. Hat noch jemand nen Tip?
> Oder gibt es bei Maxxis Probleme mit Rundlauf u Seitenschlag. Ich weiß auch leider nicht wie es mit Schlauch war, da ich gleich umgerüstet hab.



Fahre zwar nicht Tubeless, aber bei mir ist er gestern trotz Krafteinsatz erst bei 3,8 bar überall ins Felgenhorn gerutscht

Grüße


----------



## FrankausHalle (22. April 2015)

NoX_Rider schrieb:


> alles schön mit Milch eingepinselt



Die Milch klebt doch wie Hölle. Was soll da rutschen? Ich nehme immer Wasser mit einer ordentlichen Portion Spülmittel. Das flutscht ordentlich.


----------



## ale2812 (22. April 2015)

ist auch nciht so teuer


----------



## olligpunkt (23. April 2015)

Ich werd's nochmal mit Spüli probieren.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## olympia (23. April 2015)

Wo wir grad bei Tubless sind, hat schon mal einer davon gehört das man zum aufpumpen keine CO2 Kartusche nehmen soll weil dann die Milch unbrauchbar werden kann oder wird


----------



## turbo-555 (23. April 2015)

olympia schrieb:


> Wo wir grad bei Tubless sind, hat schon mal einer davon gehört das man zum aufpumpen keine CO2 Kartusche nehmen soll weil dann die Milch unbrauchbar werden kann oder wird


 

ja, hab Ich schon gehört (gelesen) in einem anderen forum...anscheinend reagiert die Milch mit die CO2 und wird dann hart und deswegen unbrauchbar. persönlich getest hab Ich es aber nicht.


----------



## olympia (24. April 2015)

soo..., erstes kleines Feedback!
am Mittwoch nun endlich das neue Capra pro Race bekommen, alles wunderbar geklappt mit der Post.
Dann auch gleich an's Unboxing gemacht, sagenhaft professionell eingepackt der Bock das muss man schon sagen.
Zusammenbauen ging auch sehr schnell und es hat auch alles auf Anhieb super funktionert, kein schleifen der Bremsen oder sonstiges. 
Habe gleich den Hebel für die Reverb nach Links gesetzt und mit der Leitung auch keine Proleme gehabt da ich die Stütze etwas rausziehen musste, so brauchte ich noch etwas Leitung. 
das Bike sieht auch richtig geil aus und ich hab mir ein Loch in den Ars*h gefreut!
13,8kg mit Race Face Atlas Pedale, wenn man meiner Waage vertrauen kann. 
Die erste kurze Ausfahrt war auch sehr geil wenn auch zu kurz und noch unvertraut als bisheriger Hardtailfahrer.
aber ich fühlte mich gleich wohl auf der Ziege und so Sachen wie Freihändig fahren, wegen flachen Lenkwinkel, sind nun wirklich kein Problem. Auf dem Hometrail habe ich dann auch das hier oft angesprochene Grinsen im Gesicht gehabt, das Ding geht schon besser runter als ein CC-Bike. Achso hoch übrigens nicht, aber erstaunlich gut wie ich finde. Allerdings habe ich noch nicht die richtige Sattelhöhe gefunden da ich wegen meiner Größe die Reverb doch ziemlich weit raus ziehen muss, ca. 7cm, was das Gesamtbild etwas trübt wie ich finde. Übrigens war die Sattelklemme dermaßen fest angezogen, das waren niemals 5Nm. 
Also der erste Tag war ein Erfolg und ich ging glückselig zu Bett!

Am nächsten Tag das Böse erwachen, die Deville FCV macht schweren Ärger und an ein fahren ist nicht mehr zu denken :/
Dazu mehr im BOS Fahrwerke Thread

....bis die Tage


----------



## addius8 (24. April 2015)

Hab auch schon öfters von BOS Devilles gehört die nicht ordnungsgemäß funktionieren. Aber lediglich in der TRC oder FCV Variante.
Bei meiner normalen Deville ist aber alles perfekt und bei nem Kumpel der das blaue Pro hat ist auch alles in bester Ordnung.
Mein altes Comp 1 aus 2014 mit dem alten Rahmen aus <KW35 wurde von seinem
Jetzigen Besitzer am Tretlager und Rahmen nur durch Gebrauch ohne irgendwelche Aufsetzer oder Ähnliches  beschädigt, sodass der Rahmen ausgetauscht wurde. Genau die selbe Geschichte hat jetzt auch ein anderer Kumpel mit einem Comp 1 2014 aus <KW35 erlebt und hat jetzt auch einen neuen Rahmen.


----------



## alpinea310 (25. April 2015)

Was genau war beschädigt?
Ich habe an meinem Capra Pro feine Risse im (Lack)
an Tretlager und Lenkkopflager.
Ist irgendwie etwas Verunsichernd...


----------



## addius8 (25. April 2015)

Sende mal ein Bild. Dann kann ich genaueres sagen .  @alpinea310


----------



## alpinea310 (25. April 2015)




----------



## alpinea310 (25. April 2015)

Bilder sind leider nicht so gut..ist schon zu Dunkel drausen.
Oben am Tretlager hats auch noch Risse..


----------



## addius8 (25. April 2015)

Das am steuerrohr hatte ich auch und ist nur der Lack ( Zum
Glück). Aber kannst du noch genauere Bilder von dem Tretlager erstellen ?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## alpinea310 (25. April 2015)




----------



## addius8 (25. April 2015)

Melde dich bei YT wenn du Glück hast bekommst du einen neuen Rahmen auf Kulanz


----------



## alpinea310 (25. April 2015)

Ok mal schauen was Yt dazu meint...


----------



## wolverine56 (26. April 2015)

Die BOS Deville in 170 kam bei mir komplett überdämpft an. Hab sie jetzt nochmal entlüftet und neu befüllt. Sollte es wieder auftreten, wird im Inneren wahrscheinlich eine Dichtung undicht sein. Ist bei BOS offenbar kein Einzelfall. Böses Faul eine sündhaft teure Gabel die Baumarktgabel Probleme hat. Ei ei ei. So geil wie sie auf dem Trail ist so sauer bin ich momentan auf die Gabel


----------



## olympia (26. April 2015)

wolverine56 schrieb:


> Die BOS Deville in 170 kam bei mir komplett überdämpft an. Hab sie jetzt nochmal entlüftet und neu befüllt. Sollte es wieder auftreten, wird im Inneren wahrscheinlich eine Dichtung undicht sein. Ist bei BOS offenbar kein Einzelfall. Böses Faul eine sündhaft teure Gabel die Baumarktgabel Probleme hat. Ei ei ei. So geil wie sie auf dem Trail ist so sauer bin ich momentan auf die Gabel



Ja das ist echt sehr ärgerlich, zumal ich ja noch nicht mal wirklich sagen kann wie geil sie auf dem Trail ist!
Ich hoffe nur das die Reparatur nicht so lange dauert sie danach ordentlich funktioniert und nicht wieder ständig defekt ist.


----------



## wolverine56 (26. April 2015)

Wenn dein Bike noch keine 6 Monate alt ist dann steht die Gewährleistungspflicht bei yt. Das Gesetz sieht hier vor das der Mangel schon bei der Auslieferung bestand. Wird der Mangel nicht sofort behoben kannst du sogar Schadensersatzansprüche geltend machen. Ist eigentlich eine Frechheit bikes so zum Kunden rauszusenden. Ein Einzelfall okay aber im BOS Tread sind es ja bereits mehr


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Phil_wind (27. April 2015)

Bei dem was ich lese über die Deville tue ich mich mit meiner Entscheidung noch schwerer zwischen Comp1 und Pro.
Das meiste vom Preisunterschied wird wertmäßig ja im Fahrwerk stecken BOS gegenüber RS, und ich überlege, ob das BOS den Aufpreis (wenn auch nicht den gesamten) wert ist, gerade für einen mehr oder weniger Anfänger wie mich.

Hatte auch schon überlegt, mir das Pro zuzulegen, da mir die Restlichen Komponenten noch besser gefallen und dann im Forum oder im Bikemarkt gegen Rockshox zu tauschen bzw. verkaufen/kaufen. Oder ist das keine gute Idee?


----------



## addius8 (27. April 2015)

Kommt auf dein Einsatzgebiet an. Was fährst du denn bevorzugt ? @Phil_wind


----------



## Phil_wind (27. April 2015)

Vorwiegend Tagestouren;M meistens Forststraßen, manchmal technische trails rauf, immer trails runter oft verwurzelt oder verblockt.
Da bin ich selten auf Sekundenjagd aber ich möchte nicht ausschließen damit mal ein oder 2 Rennen zu bestreiten. Wollte es dieses Jahr eigentlich auch mein erstes Mal nach Leogang mitnehmen d.h. vielleicht auch Bikepark


----------



## addius8 (27. April 2015)

Dann brauchst du auf jeden Fall ein Comp ! Mit Rock Shox! Achte darauf dass es nach der Kalendetwoche 35 2014 gebaut wurde sonst gibt's Probleme mit dem Lack, Tretlager und Schaltauge.


----------



## Phil_wind (27. April 2015)

Wenn dann hätte ich mir das jetzt bestellt bei YT für Lieferung im Juni.
Das ist halt noch 7 Wochen hin und das einzige was an dem Comp1 noch stört.. 

Jetzt schwanke ich noch zwischen diesem und einem direkt verfügbaren Rotwild R.E1 performance


----------



## addius8 (27. April 2015)

Ach du meine Güte, man kann doch kein Rotwild mit einem Capra vergleichen !


----------



## Phil_wind (27. April 2015)

Ja ich weiß es sind zwei völlig unterschiedliche Bikes. Aber trotzdem sind es meine zwei Möglichkeiten als Enduro. Und ich weiß nicht welches besser zu mir passt. Das Rotwild konnte ich schon Probefahren und es war sehr geil.


----------



## ale2812 (27. April 2015)

addius8 schrieb:


> Dann brauchst du auf jeden Fall ein Comp ! Mit Rock Shox! Achte darauf dass es nach der Kalendetwoche 35 2014 gebaut wurde sonst gibt's Probleme mit dem Lack, Tretlager und Schaltauge.


was soll an den capras nach kw 35 bzgl tretlager und lack anders sein?


----------



## addius8 (27. April 2015)

Ich hätte sogar unter Umständen ein Comp 1 mit einem komplett neuen Rahmen oder ein Pro in gebraucht und sehr gut gepflegt.


----------



## Phil_wind (27. April 2015)

Du hast eine PN @addius8


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## olligpunkt (27. April 2015)

alpinea310 schrieb:


> Anhang anzeigen 381160 Anhang anzeigen 381161


Also gegen die Lackrisse im Tretlagerbereich scheint sich schon was getan zu haben. Bei meinem, Modelljahr 2015, ist die ISCG Aufnahme nicht mit lackiert 
Wo kein Lack, kann auch keiner reißen. Problem gelöst.


----------



## addius8 (27. April 2015)

Der Rahmen wurde neu überarbeitet! Wie gerade erwähnt die Schaltaugenaufnahme, der Lack wurde verbessert und die Kettenführungsaufnahme ist nun nicht mehr Lackiert!


----------



## olympia (27. April 2015)

wolverine56 schrieb:


> Wenn dein Bike noch keine 6 Monate alt ist dann steht die Gewährleistungspflicht bei yt. Das Gesetz sieht hier vor das der Mangel schon bei der Auslieferung bestand. Wird der Mangel nicht sofort behoben kannst du sogar Schadensersatzansprüche geltend machen. Ist eigentlich eine Frechheit bikes so zum Kunden rauszusenden. Ein Einzelfall okay aber im BOS Tread sind es ja bereits mehr



Ja würde mich auch mal interessieren wie da die rechtliche Handhabe wäre! Das Bike war ja eigentlich sozusagen ab Anfang an defekt.
Normalerweise gehört mir da eine neue Gabel geschickt und nicht das ich nochmals wochenlang auf Reperatur warten muss.
Aber ich werde jetzt erstmal abwarten wie sich die netten Leute bei YT bemühen.
Länger als drei Wochen will und kann ich aber nicht warten da es dann in den Bikeurlaub gehen soll.
Eigentlich ist es jetzt schon extrem nervend, nachdem ich mich so über die Lieferung des Bikes gefreut habe kann ich nun wieder ewig nicht fahren.
Meine Familie muss schon die daraus resultierende übelst schlechte Laune die ich an den Tag lege aushalten und das geht nicht mehr lange gut


----------



## JII (28. April 2015)

Carbon Beschützer für Capra


----------



## rfgs (28. April 2015)

ab ca 1/3 oder 1/2 des Videos ein Capra im flotten Bewegungsmodus !
http://www.vitalmtb.com/videos/member/True-Life-Ep-2-Behind-the-Racing,28745/iceman2058,94


----------



## hossianajoe (29. April 2015)

Mal was anderes , wer hat in der Nähe von Landau in der Pfalz ein Capra in Größe L , würde es gerne mal kurz Probe rollen.
Bin mir wegen der Größe, nicht sicher !


----------



## the_duke (29. April 2015)

Da ich mein Capra schon ein paar Wochen habe, wollte ich hier mal ein paar Eindrücke zu "Papier" bringen.

Ursprünglich wollte ich mein 29er Stumpi Evo auf ein Enduro tauschen; da Mein Händler bei einem anderen Geschäft nicht sonderlich Kundenfreundlich war und Speci meint die ganze Welt fährt nur mehr 1x11 suchte ich nach Alternativen.

Erste Wahl wäre das Canyon Strive gewesen, aber das nicht Race Modell war von der Optik her etwas langweilig und außerdem wollte ich nach 2Jahre mit einer 34Fox Gabel mal wieder etwas mehr Komfort und daher RS Federelemente.

mehr oder wenig durch Zufall hab ich dann das Capra gefunden. Optik war sofort meins, Ausstattung sowieso. Da ich BOS nicht kenne und meine Kumpels und ich recht gute Erfahrungen mit RS haben, war die Modellauswahl recht einfach und es wurde das Comp2 in weiß. Das Grüne oder Blaue wäre schon nochmal etwas g*** gewesen, aber passt auch so sehr gut.

Bestellung abgegeben! Leider war es nicht möglich, den einen oder anderen Spacer mehr zu bekommen, ok is so, guter Preis weniger Möglichkeiten einzugreifen.

Da Bike war dann sogar eine Woche früher als angekündigt da, Super verpackt und einfach aufzubauen. Dann leider der erste Schock, 14,3kg in L ohne Pedale....

Dei ersten Ausfahrten waren auch auf Grund fehlender Kondi etwas weniger Spritzig; aber dafür war nach ein paar Meter bergab bereits da bekannte Grinsen im Gesicht, man fühlt sich schnell wohl und sicher auf dem Teil.

Mittlerweile bin ich auch schon länger Touren gefahren, ein CC wit es bei weitem nicht, aber wenn man sich ein wenig Zeit läßt kommt man an und hat dafür bergab jede Menge Spaß. Der zappelige Lenkwinkel ist gewöhnungsbedürftig, hat mir aber bergab aber sicher schon das eine oder andere Mal den Verbleib am Bike gesichert.

Alles in Allem, geiles Bike, bereue es keine Minute mich dafür entschieden zu haben.

Viel Spaß noch mit euren Ziegen


----------



## addius8 (29. April 2015)

14,3 wog mein altes Comp auch. Aber mit den schwersten Magic Mary Reifen und Pedalen!! 1339g und 1230g wiegen meine Reifen.


----------



## WURZELFRESSER (1. Mai 2015)

Hat  schon jemand Erfahrung mit 27.5 Laufrad vorne und 26 hinten gemacht? Vor allem bezüglich Veränderung der Geometrie?
Oder hat jemand ne 170mm Gabel bei 27.5er Rädern eingebaut?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## addius8 (1. Mai 2015)

Bei jedem Pro sind von der Standard Ausstattung 27,5 Laufräder in einer 170mm Gabel.


Hier ein Bild mit einer FOX float 36 180 26" in einem Capra 



und hier eins mit einem alten Mavic 26" Hinterrad


----------



## WURZELFRESSER (1. Mai 2015)

Wow, danke addius8!
Ist beim Pro dann auch die Geometrie durch 27.5+170 anders? 
Mich interessiert eher wie sich das vom Fahrverhalten ändert, wenn ich bei Standart 27.5+160 entweder eine 170er Gabel oder ein 26er HR reinmach.


----------



## addius8 (1. Mai 2015)

Hinten leider nicht so gut. Man merkt, dass das Rollverhalten wesentlich schlechter ist und man ist nicht mehr so agil in den Kurven.
Vorne konnte mich es überzeugen, da das ganze Rad dadurch agiler wird, aber alles in allem fährts sich mit 27,5 doch besser, da man mehr Grip hat. Nur vorne könnte man sichs nochmal überlegen.


----------



## WURZELFRESSER (1. Mai 2015)

Hab ich das richtig verstandn? Wenn dann nur ne 170er Gabel vorne aber kein gemixten LRS, sondern nur 2x 27.5?
eigentlich überzeugt mich die Idee vom 26er HR, da bei Sprüngen das HR eben stabiler ist. Wobei der Unterschied in der Praxis wohl sehr gering ist...


----------



## addius8 (1. Mai 2015)

stabiler ist alles auf jeden Fall mit 2x 27,5 egal ob jetzt 160, 170 oder 180!


----------



## WURZELFRESSER (1. Mai 2015)

Noch mal zur Geo: du würdest mir eher von einem 1cm Upgrade (vorne) abraten und liebe so weiterfahren wie von YT entwickelt? Ich setzte das Rad sehr breitgefächert ein: von flowigen Trails bis mörderischen Steilhängen im hochalpinen Gelände. Perfekt für alle Einsatzgebiete kann man das natürlich nicht malchen, das ist mir auch kalr.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## rfgs (1. Mai 2015)

@WURZELFRESSER 
wenn du  ne 170mm 27,5" Gabel einbauen möchtest,solltest du dich schlau machen wie groß die Einbauhöhe von der serienmäßig verbauten BOS Deville 170mm(evtl auch die Pike) ist. Hat dann die FOX 36 170mm 27,5 " bis auf wenige mm hinoderher eine ähnliche Einbaulänge wird sich an deiner Geo nicht merklich etwas ändern.
Würdest du jetzt noch ein 26" Hinterrad mit nem dicken Schlappen einbauen solltest du auch wenig Unterschied bemerken,evtl einen minimalst flacheren Sitz/lenkwinkel.
Am Hinterrad ist es definitiv die bessere Wahl ein kleines Laufrad zu montieren da im Regelfall stabiler und agiler und es nicht so sehr darauf ankommt ein ruhigeres Fahrverhalten zu haben.


----------



## WURZELFRESSER (1. Mai 2015)

@rfgs 
Danke. Nachvollziebar!


----------



## ricktick (1. Mai 2015)

Hat schon jemand das CF Pro nachgewogen?


----------



## Dice8 (3. Mai 2015)

Mahlzeit. Gibt es hier zufällig jemanden der bei seiner Kaufentscheidung zwischen dem Tyee und Capra stand und sich auf Grund von "xyz" fürs capra entschieden hat?

Ich suche ein Rad unterhalb meines Downhillers welches mein jetziges AM ersetzt. Es muss für Endurotouren und Flowtrails herhalten.


----------



## addius8 (3. Mai 2015)

Mein CF Pro wog aus der box 13,6 kg ohne Pedale @ricktick


----------



## olympia (3. Mai 2015)

Dice8 schrieb:


> Mahlzeit. Gibt es hier zufällig jemanden der bei seiner Kaufentscheidung zwischen dem Tyee und Capra stand und sich auf Grund von "xyz" fürs capra entschieden hat?
> 
> Ich suche ein Rad unterhalb meines Downhillers welches mein jetziges AM ersetzt. Es muss für Endurotouren und Flowtrails herhalten.



Ja ich!


----------



## Dice8 (3. Mai 2015)

olympia schrieb:


> Ja ich!


Details bitte.  
Warum doch das capra und nicht das Tyee?


----------



## olympia (4. Mai 2015)

Dice8 schrieb:


> Details bitte.
> Warum doch das capra und nicht das Tyee?



Letztendlich war's wohl doch die optische Komponente und das BOS Fahrwerk.
Was mir am Thyee gar nicht gefiel sind die am Unterrohr außenverlegten Züge.
Im großen und ganzen sehe ich das Capra ein wenig als das höherwertige Bike an.


----------



## rfgs (4. Mai 2015)

@Dice8 
wenn du bei jedem Wetter fährst,solltest du bedenken dass beim Tyee der Dämpfer und viele Lagerpunkte voll im Dreckbeschuß liegen.
War zumindest,nach negativen Erfahrungen in der Vergangenheit mit anderen Herstellern,bei mir einer der Hauptgründe mich bei YT umzusehen.


----------



## Showa (4. Mai 2015)

Ich hatte mich letztes Jahr auch für das Capra entschieden:
Gründe
1.) Die Hier schon angesprochene Verlegung der Züge am Unterrohr.
2.) Die Position des Dämpfers, hier war es mir aber wichtig das ich die Plattform Einstellung vom "Sattel" aus betätigen kann.
3.) Mir persönlich hat die Montage der Hinterradachse nicht ganz zugesagt. Über das Ausfallende wird hier die Kettenstrebe verlängert.
das sah mir mein Capra robuster aus.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Dice8 (6. Mai 2015)

Danke für euer Feedback. Das Rad wird das ganze Jahr über bewegt. Auch im Matsch. 
Welche Rahmengröße fahrt Ihr? Ich tendiere mit meinen 1,82m SL88 zum M Rahmen. Die Eckdaten (Reach, Stack, Sattelrohr) decken sich grob mit meinem jetzigen AM das ersetzt werden soll.


----------



## Acksch (6. Mai 2015)

Die Rahmengröße lässt sich, wie schon sehr oft hier erwähnt, nicht pauschalisieren. Du musst dich wirklich drauf setzen und ne Runde drehen. Ich bin 1.84m mit ner Schrittlänge von 89cm und ich empfinde das M als zu gedrungen. Aus diesem Grund hatte mich damals für das L entschieden und es bis heute nicht bereut. Vielleicht gibt es ja in deiner Umgebung jemanden der eins hat oder du fährst mal nach Forchheim. Ich finde, Probe sitzen ist schon Pflicht bei dieser Preisklasse.

Gruß Christian

Mal noch ne Frage in eigener Sache. Wie zufrieden seid ihr mit der Trail 7 von Avid? Ich war am 1 und 2 Mai in Steinach heizen und musste feststellen, dass die Bremse sehr heiß auf der DH - Strecke wird. Nun hab ich auch wahrscheinlich Luft und/oder Wasser im System und muss entlüften, da der Druckpunkt weg ist. Mich hat es nämlich gestern auch deshalb geschmissen, da mein gewohnter Druckpunkt auf'm Hometrail weg war und bei meinem gebrochenen Schlüsselbein finde ich solche sinnlosen Abstiege echt nicht lustig! Oder gleich auf ne Guid RS wechseln?

Danke schon mal.


----------



## buzzdee (6. Mai 2015)

@Acksch:

Ich hab der Elixir 7 Trail auch erst mal eine Chance gegeben. War dann letzten September in Brixen und musst (wie du) feststellen, dass der Druckpunkt einfach wandert wenn man die Bremse mal richtig verwendet. Bremskraft und Dosierbarkeit ist ja alles top. Aber langen Downhilleinsatz konnte sie bei mir nicht. Und da war alles entlüftet.

Hab dann eine Saint drauf geschraubt. Die ist einfach super und macht keinen Stress. Auch einen Neuseeland Trip mit Queenstown Bikepark sind kein Problem gewesen. Eine Bremse die halt einfach bremst.


----------



## Acksch (6. Mai 2015)

Saint, hmm. Bin jetzt am Überlegen mir vielleicht eine Code zu gönnen. 
Ich will das Bike halt auch im Bikepark und Rumänien (Abfahrten von ca. 20km Länge) nutzen und kein separates DH-Bike kaufen, von der Seite her würde die "etwas" übertriebene Code schon Sinn machen (Nur auf'm Hometrail wäre das mit Kanonen auf Spatzen geschossen ). Hmm, gar nicht so leicht das Ganze.


----------



## gernotkrinner (6. Mai 2015)

Meiner Meinung nach kann eine Bremse nie zu stark sein, wenn sie gut zu dosieren ist. Ich bin auch überzeugter SAINTianer...


----------



## olligpunkt (6. Mai 2015)

gernotkrinner schrieb:


> Meiner Meinung nach kann eine Bremse mir zu stark sein, wenn sie gut zu dosieren ist. Ich bin auch überzeugter SAINTianer...


Yes, Saint rockt. Bremspower kann man nicht genug haben


----------



## Acksch (7. Mai 2015)

@olligpunkt
Du nutzt hinten nur eine 180mm Scheibe? Warum hast du keine 200er verbaut oder die 203 von Avid behalten?

Gruß Christian


----------



## zichl (7. Mai 2015)

Acksch schrieb:


> @olligpunkt
> Du nutzt hinten nur eine 180mm Scheibe? Warum hast du keine 200er verbaut oder die 203 von Avid behalten?
> 
> Gruß Christian


Nicht jeder benötigt die 180er hinten, oft ist die 200er sogar einfach zu aggressiv hinten. Zudem kann man ohne Adapter fahren, was optisch einfach schöner ist.


----------



## olligpunkt (7. Mai 2015)

Genau aus diesen Gründen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Acksch (7. Mai 2015)

Ok, vielleicht bin ich an der Stelle einfach nur größenwahnsinnig!


----------



## FrankausHalle (7. Mai 2015)

Kann mir jemand auf die Schnelle sagen, wieviele Kettenglieder am Capra Pro drauf sind? Muss ich eine 114er oder 118er Kette nachkaufen?


----------



## Dice8 (7. Mai 2015)

Acksch schrieb:


> Die Rahmengröße lässt sich, wie schon sehr oft hier erwähnt, nicht pauschalisieren. Du musst dich wirklich drauf setzen und ne Runde drehen. Ich bin 1.84m mit ner Schrittlänge von 89cm und ich empfinde das M als zu gedrungen. Aus diesem Grund hatte mich damals für das L entschieden und es bis heute nicht bereut. [...]



Das Sattelrohr ist beim L Rahmen doch recht lang. Passt das mit der 150er Reverb bei der Schrittlänge? Wie weit schaut die Reverb aus dem Sattelrohr? Hast du eventuell ein Foto?


----------



## mas7erchief (7. Mai 2015)

Dice8 schrieb:


> Das Sattelrohr ist beim L Rahmen doch recht lang. Passt das mit der 150er Reverb bei der Schrittlänge? Wie weit schaut die Reverb aus dem Sattelrohr? Hast du eventuell ein Foto?




Passt bei den Maßen auf jeden Fall. Ich hab 89er SL bei 183cm Körpergröße und ziehe bei meinem L Rahmen die Reverb noch 6cm raus.


----------



## WURZELFRESSER (7. Mai 2015)

rfgs schrieb:


> @WURZELFRESSER
> ...
> Würdest du jetzt noch ein 26" Hinterrad mit nem dicken Schlappen einbauen solltest du auch wenig Unterschied bemerken,evtl einen minimalst flacheren Sitz/lenkwinkel.
> Am Hinterrad ist es definitiv die bessere Wahl ein kleines Laufrad zu montieren da im Regelfall stabiler und agiler und es nicht so sehr darauf ankommt ein ruhigeres Fahrverhalten zu haben.



Noch mal zur Geometrieveränderung durch 26er Hinterrad: Ich bekam die Warnung, dass ein Risoko bestünde, dass der Hinterbau dann nicht mehr einwandfrei funktionieren könnte. Er ist ja schließlich für n 27.5er Rad konzipiert.
(BTW dicke Schlappen MMs mach ich nur vorne drauf, hinten eher etwas smoother, somit könnte ich die Geo auch icht ausgleichen, falls es mir doch nicht so gefällt).
Irgend welche Ideen/Erfahrungen?


----------



## DHJack (7. Mai 2015)

Moin Leute!
Ich hab heute mal mein Dämpfer draußen gehabt und festgestellt das die Wellen vom Dämpfer in der Dämpferbuchse sich nur sehr schwer drehen lassen. Dadurch das die Welle ja auch nur mit ihrer Wandstärke am Rahmen anliegt hat sich bei mir scheinbar nicht die Welle im Dämpfergleitlager gedreht sondern die ganze Welle am Rahmen sich bewegt. Schrauben waren mit Drehmoment angezogen. Hat dadurch jetzt schon den ganzen Lack abgeschliffen und ist gerade so am Carbon angekommen....Jetzt gibt's erstmal Huber Buchsen. Schaut besser mal nach bevor es euch das Carbon kaputt macht...
Gruß Jens


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## rfgs (8. Mai 2015)

@WURZELFRESSER
Das Thema mit der Hinterbaukinematik mag bei deinem Vorhaben mit eher volumenkleinem Reifen am Hinterrad schon so eintreten,da das Überrollverhalten von etwas weniger Durchmesser ein anderes ist als mit nem größerem Laufrad etc.

Was mir wichtiger wäre ist die Reifenfreiheit zwischen Sitz/Kettenstreben. Da ist in der Regel auf 27,5 optimiert um die Schulterstollen der Reifen durchzubringen.Da kann es sein dass die 26" wegen dem kleinerem Durchmesser den Streben auf Dauer evtl zu nahe kommen.

Wennst dir zu unsicher bist lass es einfach 
Es kann funktionieren oder auch nicht,wennst die Zeit und die nötigen Geldmittel für Testläufe hast dann probier herum; ansonsten Standartkonfiguration beibehalten.


----------



## giosala1 (8. Mai 2015)

Mein Fazit von dem Rad , das in der Freeride  fast schon als heilig gesprochen wurde. Comp1 hab ich mir zugelegt.
Schlecht ist es nicht. 
Aber ein Bike für alles auch nicht.
Es ersetzt keinen DH oder Freeridebike und auch kein leichtes Enduro. 
Die Gewichtsangabe vom Hersteller  ist schon sehr daneben gewesen.Lackqualität schwach, Dämpfer war nicht richtig festgeschraubt. Sattelstütze müsste  ich auch erstmal entlüften.  Es ist kein schlechtes Bike. Die Optik ist auch ok.


----------



## turbo-555 (8. Mai 2015)

giosala1 schrieb:


> Mein Fazit von dem Rad , das in der Freeride  fast schon als heilig gesprochen wurde. Comp1 hab ich mir zugelegt.
> Schlecht ist es nicht.
> Aber ein Bike für alles auch nicht.
> Es ersetzt keinen DH oder Freeridebike und auch kein leichtes Enduro.
> Die Gewichtsangabe vom Hersteller  ist schon sehr daneben gewesen.Lackqualität schwach, Dämpfer war nicht richtig festgeschraubt. Sattelstütze müsste  ich auch erstmal entlüften.  Es ist kein schlechtes Bike. Die Optik ist auch ok.


 

ich sehe viel negativ in deinem beitrag...

ersetzt kein dh oder freeridebike...es hängt ab von wie gut du bist, Ich bin nicht genügend gut um eine dh oder freeride voll auszunutzen, deswegen ersetzt meine capra (PRO) eine dh oder freerider.
leichtes enduro...da muss ich schmunzeln...was heisst leicht enduro? gib noch 2000 euro dann hast dun eine leichtere enduro 
gewichtsangabe...weiss nicht, ich hab es nie gut gewogen, ich hab aber vo viele gelesen wo der gewicht nur wenig daneben war
dämpfer war bei mir auch nicht festgeschraubt...naja...(ich musste auch lenker und räder montieren!!)


----------



## mc83 (8. Mai 2015)

@DHJack 

Hatte den Dämpfer auch ausgebaut um eine für mich bessere Bremse (Zee) zu montieren, da ist es mir auch aufgefallen - Capra AL. Ich musste die Buchsen am Schraubstock auspressen! Dann hab ich die einfach mit feinem Sandpapier abgeschliffen. Mir kommt vor, dass der HB jetzt feiner reagiert.

@giosala1 

Das Capra kann nie ein aktuelles DH Bike ersetzen. Da würde YT ja dann auch auf den Tues sitzen bleiben.
Ich würde es aber schon in die Kategorie Freeride/Enduro schieben!

Freeride: abseits von künstlichen Strecken, leicht genug um längere Aufstiege zu bewältigen aber trotzdem noch sehr stabiel.

Die Begriffe Freeride, Enduro, light Enduro, AM, Marathon Bikes,... sind doch nicht mehr wirklich definierbar bzw. einem Bike 100% zuordbar. Ich sage mal das Capra kann gleich viel wie alte Freerider (gibs überhaupt noch welche wie die früher mal waren?) mit besserem Vortrieb.


----------



## giosala1 (8. Mai 2015)

War heute mitm Capra am GK .
Flow Country  ist das Teil ne Rakete .
Feeride geht ganz gut damit. Mehr fahr ich aber damit nicht. Dafür gibts ja andere Bikes. Es is ein guter Allronder. Mehr Sicherheit  vermittelt  halt immer noch ein reiner Downhiller. Aber der vergammelt  wahrscheinlich  im Keller. Aber ein Rad für alles gibts nicht und wirds auch nie geben.
Aber muss es auch nicht.
Hauptsache Spass


----------



## ale2812 (8. Mai 2015)

Also Sicherheit vermittelt das capra mit der Progression wie kaum ein anderes enduro. 
Für mich deckt es den bereich AM bis FR ab, und zwar tadellos.  AM ist nur aufgrund der Bereifung ein Kompromiss. Fahre es mit 20% sag und könnte nicht zufriedener sein. Wer die lackquali kritisiert (ausnahme risse tretlager, sitzrohr, steuerrohr), vergisst dass man carbon nicht eloxieren kann und kennt bspw nicht die lackquali von speiseeis.


----------



## giosala1 (8. Mai 2015)

Der Lack vom neuen Scott Gambler ( hat mein Sohnemann) ist noch schlechter  
Ist also nix neues.  
Aber is eigentlich  eh egal...is ja nicht zum Anschauen und Putzen da.


----------



## DHJack (9. Mai 2015)

bin gerade mit meinem Capra aus dem Dorf heimgekommen. Es hat mir beim einfachen rumrollen durch den Ort Spaß gemacht. Ich liebe mein Capra.


----------



## giosala1 (9. Mai 2015)

War jetzt 2 Tage Geisskopf,  Hinterrad locker. Wer hatte das schon. Quasi die Einstellmutter der Lager hat sich gelockert.Die e13 Laufräder sind nicht der Hit. 
Schade....


----------



## olympia (9. Mai 2015)

hat jemand von den Pro Fahrern oder auch sonst wer, an dem MAVIC Hinterrad einen anderen Reifen montiert und wenn ja, welchen? 
Wüsste gerne was man da bei der 19er Felge am besten montieren könnte


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## tomsp (9. Mai 2015)

Fahre auf der mavic Felge einen HR2.
Werde aber auf andere Felgen wechseln da ich die Felgen zu weich finde.


----------



## olympia (9. Mai 2015)

tomsp schrieb:


> Fahre auf der mavic Felge einen HR2.
> Werde aber auf andere Felgen wechseln da ich die Felgen zu weich finde.




den 2,3er oder den 2,4er?
19mm Felge ist schon recht schmal, 
die Frage ist dann auch ob es Sinn macht so'n "dicken" Reifen eben auf dieser schmalen Felge Tubless zu machen?


----------



## zichl (9. Mai 2015)

giosala1 schrieb:


> War jetzt 2 Tage Geisskopf,  Hinterrad locker. Wer hatte das schon. Quasi die Einstellmutter der Lager hat sich gelockert.Die e13 Laufräder sind nicht der Hit.
> Schade....


Wie gelockert? Hast du noch die Schrägkugellager verbaut oder hast du bereits die normalen Radialkugellager drin? Wenn sich die Mutter tatsächlich gelöst hat dann war erstens die klemmschraube an der Mutter nicht angezogen und oder deine steckachse nicht fest angezogen. Klingt sehr nach Montage Fehler von dir oder eben schon e13. Die TRS+ Laufräder sind absolut Top sobald man eben diese Schrägkugellager ausgetauscht hat, das macht e13 sogar kostenlos.

P.S.: Die Schrägkugellager sind aber auch nur deshalb ein Problem weil die für den Laien extrem schwer einzustellen sind. Wenn man das allerdings kann dann sind die wesentlich sinnvoller, um alle Kräfte aufzunehmen, als die Standard Rillenkugellager.


----------



## giosala1 (9. Mai 2015)

Ich hab die Karre  im Dezember  bekommen.
Keine Ahnung  was da für Lager drin sind.
Ich habe jetzt die Einstellmutter  muttet wieder fest gemacht. Und da schauma mal wie langs hält.
Wie seh ich was da für Lager drin sind.


----------



## hubsi89 (9. Mai 2015)

Wenns draußen regnet muss man sich anderweitig beschäftigen.


----------



## zichl (9. Mai 2015)

giosala1 schrieb:


> Ich hab die Karre  im Dezember  bekommen.
> Keine Ahnung  was da für Lager drin sind.
> Ich habe jetzt die Einstellmutter  muttet wieder fest gemacht. Und da schauma mal wie langs hält.
> Wie seh ich was da für Lager drin sind.


Wenn der Aussenring des Lagers sichtbar schmaler als der Innenring ist und die Dichtung e13 typisch türkis ist sind es die Schrägkugellager. Wenn die Dichtung eher orange ist und die Ringe gleich dick sind, sind es wohl eher die neuen Standard Radialkugellager. 

Die Mutter anständig fest gezogen? Läuft es dann sauber oder rau? Wenn es rau Läuft dann deutet das auch auf Schrägkugellager hin. Hast du die klemmschraube, an der Stelle wo die Mutter geschlitzt ist, angezogen?


----------



## zichl (9. Mai 2015)

hubsi89 schrieb:


> Anhang anzeigen 385118 Wenns draußen regnet muss man sich anderweitig beschäftigen.


Orch schö!


----------



## giosala1 (9. Mai 2015)

Gerade  nachgeschaut,  die schräge Lagervariante is verbaut.  Die nötige Vorspannung ist nicht viel mehr als Handfest. Damit es nicht rauh läuft.
Müsste aber jetzt wieder  hinhauen.


----------



## zichl (9. Mai 2015)

giosala1 schrieb:


> Gerade  nachgeschaut,  die schräge Lagervariante is verbaut.  Die nötige Vorspannung ist nicht viel mehr als Handfest. Damit es nicht rauh läuft.
> Müsste aber jetzt wieder  hinhauen.


Ok gut, wenn du mal bei e13 Deutschland direkt anruft bekommst du die neuen Lager und Reparatur Satz evtl sogar zugeschickt. Jetzt frage ich nochmal wegen der klemmschraube, hast du die gut angezogen? Bei mir hat sich die Mutter immer eher ein wenig fester gezogen aber niemals gelöst. Ist ja auch schwer vorstellbar wenn das ganze im Hinterbau geklemmt ist. Wenn du das mit den Lagern im Griff hast, was zugegebenermaßen ein echter Schwachpunkt ist, dann sind die Laufräder echt super stabil und ich finde die haben einfach Charakter.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## giosala1 (9. Mai 2015)

Danke für deine Hilfe, 
Ich ruf da nächste  Woche  einfach mal an.
Mal schauen  was die dazu sagen.


----------



## 79er-Sickboy (10. Mai 2015)

Knarzt Euer Bock eigentlich auch so dolle??


----------



## giosala1 (10. Mai 2015)

Meiner kurz beim wegfahren  .


----------



## gernotkrinner (10. Mai 2015)

Ja, meiner auch. Hab schon alles ausgebaut und mit Montagepaste wieder eingebaut. Hat aber nichts gebracht. Werd wohl auch noch das Innenlager raushaun müssen...


----------



## olligpunkt (10. Mai 2015)

Bei mir klappert es in der Dämpfergegend. Schrauben sind alle fest. Vermute es sind die innen verlegten Züge. Wie bekommt man die denn ruhig?


----------



## 79er-Sickboy (10. Mai 2015)

Ist das denn bei allen Carbonrädern so!?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## alex08 (10. Mai 2015)

Also bei meinen ist da nix


----------



## TheGoOn (10. Mai 2015)

Hatte ein knarzen am Sattel. Sonst keine Geräusche. Nur mein umwerfer schleift. Das muss ich noch schnellst fixen


----------



## DHJack (10. Mai 2015)

Meins knarzt auch nicht. Nur dieses Gummiteil was den Bowdenzug im eingang vom Rahmen hält ist zum 3 mal reingerutscht. Hat da jemand ne Idee? 
Meine e13 Räder waren nach ca. 100 km defekt. Die Lager im XD Freilauf waren das. Zu yt geschickt und 10 Tage später wars wieder da


----------



## gernotkrinner (10. Mai 2015)

Grundelgend knackt ja nichts, sonst wärs ja von Anfang an da gewesen. Hab es seit letzten August. Knarzen hat es erst heuer im Frühjahr angefangen...


----------



## giosala1 (10. Mai 2015)

Das Gummiteil vom Schaltzug ist bei mir jetzt komplett im Rahmen  drin. Schaltwerk locker. Aber nach 3 Tage Bikepark. ...


----------



## MTBKompase (11. Mai 2015)

Bei meinem Al2 knackt es vorne auch (so im Lenker Gabel Bereich)


----------



## 79er-Sickboy (11. Mai 2015)

MTBKompase schrieb:


> Bei meinem Al2 knackt es vorne auch (so im Lenker Gabel Bereich)



Hab das Knacken vorne leider auch noch und zwar immer, wenn ich vorne etwas kräftiger in die Bremse packe oder durch eine Passage mit mehreren Bodenwellen fahre. Das Nachfetten hat leider keine Besserung bewirkt.

Seit gestern knarzt es leider auch am Tretlager im Wiegetritt sowie an den Dämpferbuchsen.

Ist mir persönlich nach 3monatigen Einsatz etwas viel Geräuschkulisse zurzeit!


----------



## rfgs (11. Mai 2015)

Bzgl Knacken im Front/Gabelbereich :
Ich weiß jetzt nicht wieviele von euch eine BOS Deville haben,aber sollten einige dabei sein ein kleiner Tipp aus meiner Praxiserfahrung mit der Deville :
Habe nach Reinigungsarbeiten die Steckachse sogut wie trocken verschraubt gehabt und es vergessen.Nach einigen Ausfahrten hats dann beim bremsen recht laut geknackt,war echt fies.
Alles mit Kriechöl durchgecheckt(Steuersatz,Spacer unterm Vorbau),auch die Bremssattelschrauben geprüft,war nix zu ändern.
Letzter Punkt waren der Schnellspannhebel und die Achse der Deville..... ta-daaa ! die Achse wars weil trocken verschraubt 
Mit einem Hauch Montagepaste ist Ruhe.
gruß


----------



## TheGoOn (11. Mai 2015)

Gibt's irgend nen super Carbon Komponenten Kleber? Da ich keine Lust habe das Gummiteil ausm Rahmen zu fischen ( wenn es mal verschwinden sollte )


----------



## giosala1 (11. Mai 2015)

Superklebler...das müsste hinhauen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Jerryf (11. Mai 2015)

An die blauen Pro Fahrer: bei mir war die Lösung gegen das Knarzen im Tretlagerbereich den ersten Kunstoffring am linken Kurbelarm
mit der Hand in die Richtung "tighten" zu drehen so fest wie es geht (steht auf dem Ring drauf) . Seitdem ist es weg.


----------



## IcaroZero (11. Mai 2015)

Ui, das wär geil wenn's das wär. So langsam fängt mir das Geknarze an, tierisch auf die Nerven zu gehen. Wobei ich eher den Sattelstützenbereich in Verdacht hatte. Gleich mal testen gehen....


----------



## Schepperbeppo (11. Mai 2015)

Meins knarzt aus dem Steuerrohrbereich beim Bremsen mit der VRBremse wie Sau. Ich vermute fast dass es die Verbindung Steuerrohr/ Gabelbrücke der Deville ist. War out of the box so. Meine E13 Vorderrad klimpert dafür ganz prima ^^.


----------



## 79er-Sickboy (11. Mai 2015)

rfgs schrieb:


> Bzgl Knacken im Front/Gabelbereich :
> Ich weiß jetzt nicht wieviele von euch eine BOS Deville haben,aber sollten einige dabei sein ein kleiner Tipp aus meiner Praxiserfahrung mit der Deville :
> Habe nach Reinigungsarbeiten die Steckachse sogut wie trocken verschraubt gehabt und es vergessen.Nach einigen Ausfahrten hats dann beim bremsen recht laut geknackt,war echt fies.
> Alles mit Kriechöl durchgecheckt(Steuersatz,Spacer unterm Vorbau),auch die Bremssattelschrauben geprüft,war nix zu ändern.
> ...



Und das hat ein Knacken am Steuerrohr ausgelöst!? Wenn's hilft, Schmier ich die ganze Kiste mit ein!


----------



## 79er-Sickboy (11. Mai 2015)

freedolin80 schrieb:


> Meins knarzt aus dem Steuerrohrbereich beim Bremsen mit der VRBremse wie Sau. Ich vermute fast dass es die Verbindung Steuerrohr/ Gabelbrücke der Deville ist. War out of the box so. Meine E13 Vorderrad klimpert dafür ganz prima ^^.



Und alle haben das gleiche Problem! 

Wie lautet die Lösung, liebe Forchheimer!?


----------



## zichl (11. Mai 2015)

freedolin80 schrieb:


> Meins knarzt aus dem Steuerrohrbereich beim Bremsen mit der VRBremse wie Sau. Ich vermute fast dass es die Verbindung Steuerrohr/ Gabelbrücke der Deville ist. War out of the box so. Meine E13 Vorderrad klimpert dafür ganz prima ^^.


Klimpert?


----------



## giosala1 (11. Mai 2015)

Mein Hobel ist noch leise.
Schaltzug Gummiteil  ist im Rahmen.Und es waren schon eib paar Abbauteile locker. Die Schaltung  macht auch Problem. 
Aber trotzdem  taugt mir der Hobel im Bikepark  . Aber ich schätze  nach einem Jahr ist da alles im Eimer. ☺☺☺


----------



## 79er-Sickboy (11. Mai 2015)

Für 4k verkaufe ich mein Pro!


----------



## zichl (11. Mai 2015)

giosala1 schrieb:


> Mein Hobel ist noch leise.
> Schaltzug Gummiteil  ist im Rahmen.Und es waren schon eib paar Abbauteile locker. Die Schaltung  macht auch Problem.
> Aber trotzdem  taugt mir der Hobel im Bikepark  . Aber ich schätze  nach einem Jahr ist da alles im Eimer. ☺☺☺


Dass man, bei intensivem Einsatz, hier und da mal was nachziehen muss sollte bei jedem Bike normal sein. Dass die Schaltung Probleme macht liegt wohl auch eher net am bike. Ich glaube du siehst viele Probleme wo keine sind bzw erwartest etwas was dir auch ein wesentlich teureres Bike nicht bieten könnte.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## giosala1 (11. Mai 2015)

Nö, is schon kla das Wartung dein muss.
War halt überrascht.  Ich bin bevor ich das Teil hatte nur mit dem DH Bike im Bikepark  rumgedüst. Da sind nicht soviel Teile dran.
Singelspeed usw... Loctide  richtet das schon.
Aber ich glaube wenn man das Teil jedes Wochenende  im Park benützt, wird ein Enduro nicht alt - egal was da für ein Name drauf steht. Das mit der Gummitülle vom Schaltzug  ist kein großes Problem aber Ärgerlich.


----------



## WURZELFRESSER (11. Mai 2015)

Ich denke im heutigen Internetzeitalter besteht eine große Gefahr, dass Dinge aufgehypt werden. Natürlich nicht nur im Radsport. Aber bleiben wir mal bei uns: bevor YT kam war es eben Alutech und Liteville... Aber alle kochen eben nur mit Wasser! Das "Überbike" gibt es leider (oder besser zum Glück) nicht.
Ich hab ja n Wicked, somit kann ich bei euren Cabon Disskussionen nicht mitreden   . Aber klar, von einem teuren Bike erwartet man dann eben entsprechend mehr! Logo 
Mein Wicked ist sehr geil!


----------



## MTBKompase (12. Mai 2015)

Also ob das Knacken wirklich an der Deville liegt.  Bei mir ist eine Pike verbaut...


----------



## TheGoOn (12. Mai 2015)

Meine Erwartungen sind erfüllt und ich bin komplett zufrieden mit meiner Bergziege. Es gehört, wie bei jedem Bike, ne Menge Pflege dazu. Das hier und da ma was nicht funktioniert ist glaub normal. Knarzen ist ärgerlich, kann aber sicher behoben werden, Schaltung richtig einstellen ist auch kein Ding, Schrauben nachziehen auch nicht. Außerdem meldet man sich ja eh immer nur wenn etwas nicht passt


----------



## olligpunkt (12. Mai 2015)

Kann mir trotzdem mal jemand verraten, wie man die innen verlegten Züge ruhig bekommt?


----------



## DHJack (12. Mai 2015)

olligpunkt schrieb:


> Kann mir trotzdem mal jemand verraten, wie man die innen verlegten Züge ruhig bekommt?


Bauschaum in den Rahmen! 
￼ ￼ 
Hmm ne ich hab mir auchschon Gedanken gemacht...Das Loch oben am StSteuerrohr ist ja etwas größer. Vielleicht nen dünnen silikonschlauch über den Zug ziehen oder so


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## zichl (12. Mai 2015)

DHJack schrieb:


> Bauschaum in den Rahmen!
> ￼ ￼
> Hmm ne ich hab mir auchschon Gedanken gemacht...Das Loch oben am StSteuerrohr ist ja etwas größer. Vielleicht nen dünnen silikonschlauch über den Zug ziehen oder so


Spritschlauch aus dem Modellbau sollte super dämpfen, muss halt durchs Loch passen.


----------



## clemsi (12. Mai 2015)

wieso kein schrumpfschlauch? müsst jeder elektronikhandel haben.


----------



## zichl (12. Mai 2015)

clemsi schrieb:


> wieso kein schrumpfschlauch? müsst jeder elektronikhandel haben.


Weil der hart ist und auch klappert. Der Sprit Schlauch ist sehr weich und dämpft extrem gut. Da hörst nix mehr.


----------



## giosala1 (12. Mai 2015)

Da gibts so geschlitze Rahmenschützer. Das geht auch. Da braucht man den Zug nicht raus zum montieren.
Mal was anderes.  Wie lang habt ihr auf eine Antwort  gewartet  bei YT , wenn man beim Service  eine Anfrage  stellt.


----------



## wolverine56 (12. Mai 2015)

Unterschiedlich. Mal einen Tag mal drei Tage. Ruf am besten an, das geht schneller.


----------



## S3L3C7A (12. Mai 2015)

Servus, 
An die stolzen besitzter vom Blauen Pro könnt ihr mir ein  set up vom Kirk und deville sagen. Ich such grad noch mein richtiges.

viele grüße

Michael


----------



## Jerryf (12. Mai 2015)

wieviel wiegst du denn?


----------



## giosala1 (13. Mai 2015)

Mal ne Frag in die Runde. Wie stehts Gewichtsmässig mit euren Bikes?
Bin jetzt mit einigem Aufwand mit Pedale bei 12,8.


----------



## alex08 (13. Mai 2015)

giosala1 schrieb:


> Mal ne Frag in die Runde. Wie stehts Gewichtsmässig mit euren Bikes?
> Bin jetzt mit einigem Aufwand mit Pedale bei 12,8.


Was hast du alles gemacht?


----------



## giosala1 (13. Mai 2015)

Änderung  sind folgende
Race Face Sixx Kurbel mit 30er Blatt 
Race Face Sixc Lenker
Titanschraubensatz 
DT Swiss XM1501 Laufräder 
Reifen Conti Mountain King 
Vorderachse von CarbonTi und leichtere Sattelklemme.
Ein wenig  würde bestimmt  noch mit anderen Schläuchen gehen oder Tubless


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## alex08 (13. Mai 2015)

ok ich habe einen Syntace W35 LRS tubless mit Hans Dampf Hope Tech3 E4 Bremse Carbom Lenker Race Face Next Kurbel mit 30er Blatt und komme ohne Pedale Auf 12,8 Kg


----------



## S3L3C7A (13. Mai 2015)

Jerryf schrieb:


> wieviel wiegst du denn?



hey danke für dein intresse! 70 kg sinds.


----------



## Jerryf (13. Mai 2015)

S3L3C7A schrieb:


> hey danke für dein intresse! 70 kg sinds.



Hi,

vielleicht kann ich dir weiterhelfen. Wiege 65kg.

Also ich fahre aktuell folgendes Setup:

Kirk: Druck 130psi, Rebound: ganz nach links drehen und dann 5 clicks, LSC + HSC: ganz nach rechts drehen und dann 8 clicks
Deville: Druck 65psi: Rebound: ganz nach links drehen und dann 5 clicks, LSC + HSC: ganz nach rechts drehen und dann 10 clicks


----------



## Ruhrblick (13. Mai 2015)

@Jerryf : welchen SAG ergibt das bei Dir?


----------



## Jerryf (13. Mai 2015)

Ruhrblick schrieb:


> @Jerryf : welchen SAG ergibt das bei Dir?



vorne 55mm und hinten 25mm


----------



## S3L3C7A (13. Mai 2015)

sauber das sind doch mal angaben die man versteht! ich werde das gleich mal testen und dir feedback geben. Danke


----------



## S3L3C7A (13. Mai 2015)

komme gerade von meiner hausrunde und bin schon mal zufrieden =) besser als das standard bos setting. habe in der deville 70 psi und im kirk 160

das beste ist meine finger tun schon mal nicht wehh das ist schon mal sehr gut.
nur ein problem hatte ich bei steilen stufen das ich zudolle eingesunken bin mit der front... somit vorn rüber falle weil sie nicht schnell wieder raus kommt. das heißt ich muss die low speed rechts oder links rum drehen? oder ist das der rebound?


----------



## Jerryf (13. Mai 2015)

S3L3C7A schrieb:


> komme gerade von meiner hausrunde und bin schon mal zufrieden =) besser als das standard bos setting. habe in der deville 70 psi und im kirk 160
> 
> das beste ist meine finger tun schon mal nicht wehh das ist schon mal sehr gut.
> nur ein problem hatte ich bei steilen stufen das ich zudolle eingesunken bin mit der front... somit vorn rüber falle weil sie nicht schnell wieder raus kommt. das heißt ich muss die low speed rechts oder links rum drehen? oder ist das der rebound?



Probier mal den Rebound paar weiter nach links


----------



## Swenio (13. Mai 2015)

Um das für dich beste Setup zu finden, musst du von den extrem Werten kommen. Also mal volle Lotte minus und dann Stufe fahren, dann volle Pulle plus und Stufe fahren. Danach in beide Richtungen Klick für Klick testen, wie es sich anfühlt. Irgendwann hat man dann den Punkt, an dem es sich gut anfühlt. Und immer aufschreiben nicht vergessen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## S3L3C7A (13. Mai 2015)

alle kla werd ich machen! jetzt mal in der theorie wenn ich was nach links also auf drehe wirds langsamer und nach rechts drehe also zu wirds schneller im rebound HSC LSC nach meiner theorie wird das links drehen des rebound also noch langsamer oder? weil du ja geschrieben hast du fährts den rebound 5 zu von offen also alles links dann 5 zu drehen. wenn jetzt von den 5 klicks noch 1 oder 2 zu machen fahre ich ja ganz offen. also meinst du villt nach rechts drehen?


----------



## DHJack (13. Mai 2015)

Da meine Dämpferbuchsen zu stramm waren und mir den Rahmen beschädigt haben, hab ich heute meine Huber Buchsen verbaut!
Das Ansprechverhalten vom Hinterbau ist nun deutlich besser (soll nicht heißen das es vorher schlecht war).
Wie es sich auf dem Trail anfühlt weiß ich leider noch nicht, aber bei ner Runde durch den Ort merkt man deutlich das z.B. Gullideckel und abgesenkte Bordsteinkanten viel besser glattgebügelt werden!
Bin gespannt wie es im Wald wird!


----------



## 79er-Sickboy (13. Mai 2015)

S3L3C7A schrieb:


> Servus,
> An die stolzen besitzter vom Blauen Pro könnt ihr mir ein  set up vom Kirk und deville sagen. Ich such grad noch mein richtiges.
> 
> viele grüße
> ...




Schau mal in die Kurzbeschreibung. Dort sind jeweils 2 Einstellungen vorgeschlagen:

From tighten, also gegen Uhrzeigersinn bis zum Anschlag Rebound, HS und LS eindrehen. Dann jeweils die 15 Klicks im Uhrzeigersinn drehen, bei Raceeinstellung etwas mehr.


----------



## Jerryf (13. Mai 2015)

S3L3C7A schrieb:


> alle kla werd ich machen! jetzt mal in der theorie wenn ich was nach links also auf drehe wirds langsamer und nach rechts drehe also zu wirds schneller im rebound HSC LSC nach meiner theorie wird das links drehen des rebound also noch langsamer oder? weil du ja geschrieben hast du fährts den rebound 5 zu von offen also alles links dann 5 zu drehen. wenn jetzt von den 5 klicks noch 1 oder 2 zu machen fahre ich ja ganz offen. also meinst du villt nach rechts drehen?



Wenn die Gabel zu langsam ausfedert dann musst du weniger Rebound einstellen, d.h. clicks nach Links. Das wäre dann fast offen ja.
Du musst dann für dich herausfinden ob das passt oder nicht


----------



## funsports4life (14. Mai 2015)

olligpunkt schrieb:


> Kann mir trotzdem mal jemand verraten, wie man die innen verlegten Züge ruhig bekommt?


Ich habe zum testen möglichst viel Schaltzug in den Rahmen geschoben und den Schaltzug mit einem Stück Mossgummi in das Rahmenloch gequetscht und das Moosgummistück dann mit Kabelbinder am Schaltzug fixiert. Bei mir war das Schlaggeräusch dann weg.
Sollte nur ne Übergangslösung sein weils total scheiße aussieht aber da jetzt Ruhe ist lass ichs erstmal so.


----------



## Eyjim (14. Mai 2015)




----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## gernotkrinner (14. Mai 2015)

Hat von euch wer schon das Innenlager getauscht? Passt das hier rein?

https://www.bike-components.de/de/Hope/Edelstahl-Pressfit-Innenlager-46x30mm-Modell-2015-p42865/


----------



## ale2812 (14. Mai 2015)

dieses hier finde ich auch sehr interessant: Legit twist fit - weiß nur noch nicht wo man es kaufen kann


----------



## alex08 (14. Mai 2015)

ale2812 schrieb:


> dieses hier finde ich auch sehr interessant: Legit twist fit - weiß nur noch nicht wo man es kaufen kann


Nur das das nicht passt


----------



## ale2812 (14. Mai 2015)

alex08 schrieb:


> Nur das das nicht passt


weshalb?


----------



## alex08 (14. Mai 2015)

ale2812 schrieb:


> weshalb?


Falsche breite am Capra hast du 73mm und ein 30mm Achse


----------



## ale2812 (14. Mai 2015)

alex08 schrieb:


> Falsche breite am Capra hast du 73mm und ein 30mm Achse


ich hoffe du meinst jetzt nicht ernsthaft, dass die firma nur diese eine abgebildete größe herstellt, weil die anderen nciht abgelichtet wurden?! das ist nämlich nicht der fall. 

problematisch wird es eher, solch ein innenlager zu kaufen. ich denke, dass wäre für viele hier interessant


----------



## alpinea310 (15. Mai 2015)

DHJack schrieb:


> Da meine Dämpferbuchsen zu stramm waren und mir den Rahmen beschädigt haben, hab ich heute meine Huber Buchsen verbaut!
> Das Ansprechverhalten vom Hinterbau ist nun deutlich besser (soll nicht heißen das es vorher schlecht war).
> Wie es sich auf dem Trail anfühlt weiß ich leider noch nicht, aber bei ner Runde durch den Ort merkt man deutlich das z.B. Gullideckel und abgesenkte Bordsteinkanten viel besser glattgebügelt werden!
> Bin gespannt wie es im Wald wird!


Versteh ich das richtig...das si


DHJack schrieb:


> Da meine Dämpferbuchsen zu stramm waren und mir den Rahmen beschädigt haben, hab ich heute meine Huber Buchsen verbaut!
> Das Ansprechverhalten vom Hinterbau ist nun deutlich besser (soll nicht heißen das es vorher schlecht war).
> Wie es sich auf dem Trail anfühlt weiß ich leider noch nicht, aber bei ner Runde durch den Ort merkt man deutlich das z.B. Gullideckel und abgesenkte Bordsteinkanten viel besser glattgebügelt werden!
> Bin gespannt wie es im Wald wird!


Verstehe ich das richtig...das sind die Buchsen am Dämpfer die auf den Hinterbau gehen? Die drehen sich bei mir gar nicht...


----------



## mc83 (15. Mai 2015)

Bau die aus, nimm ein feines Schleifpapier und los gehts. Die schwarze Beschichtung muss nicht vollständig abgeschliffen werden.

Ein bisschen Wiederstand sollen die Buchsen im Gleitlager aber schon haben. Also immer wieder probieren.


----------



## zichl (15. Mai 2015)

Das ist leider ein Problem welches sämtliche Hersteller haben. Immer wieder ein Grund auf Huber Buchsen zu wechseln. Ich hatte beim meinem Wicked das, fast schon unglaubliche, Glück dass die untere Buchse eine richtig schöne Gleitpassung war ohne jegliches Spiel. Aber wenn es klemmt ist abschleifen auf jedenfall eine Option, allerdings ist die Beschichtung nicht nur Farbe, das Harteloxat wirkt extrem verschleißmindernd. Somit ist das auch nur eine Lösung auf dem weg zu Huber...


----------



## ale2812 (15. Mai 2015)

alex08 schrieb:


> Falsche breite am Capra hast du 73mm und ein 30mm Achse


achso und 30mm achse ist zumindest beim comp1 auch falsch. die race face kurbel hat eine 24mm achse! Soweit ich weiß kam die Bezeichnung PF30 schon von der Bezeichnung der 30mm Achse - aber es gibt mittlerweile  auch PF30 mit 24mm Achsen.



gernotkrinner schrieb:


> Hat von euch wer schon das Innenlager getauscht? Passt das hier rein?
> 
> https://www.bike-components.de/de/Hope/Edelstahl-Pressfit-Innenlager-46x30mm-Modell-2015-p42865/



ich kann nicht für alle capras sprechen. die RF turbine kurbel hat eine 24mm Achse - für diese wäre das also das falsche Innenlager.
https://www.bike-components.de/de/Hope/Edelstahl-Pressfit-Innenlager-46x24mm-Modell-2015-p43136/
http://r2-bike.com/HOPE-Innenlager-MTB-PF30-PF46-ceramic-fuer-24-mm-Welle gibts bei denen mit und ohne ceramic lager


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## DHJack (15. Mai 2015)

alpinea310 schrieb:


> Versteh ich das richtig...das si
> 
> Verstehe ich das richtig...das sind die Buchsen am Dämpfer die auf den Hinterbau gehen? Die drehen sich bei mir gar nicht...



Ja die Buchsen meine ich. Bei mir waren die so stramm das sie sich Im Rahmen gedreht haben. An der Aufnahme am Rahmen hat es sich durch den Lack aufs carbon durchgeschliffen.


----------



## alpinea310 (15. Mai 2015)

Ist bei mir genau so.
Hab den Rahmen jetzt zu Yt geschickt um die vorhandenen Risse zu überprüfen,eventuell gibts einen neuen.
Muss das dann wieder anschauen.


----------



## Tr4ilJunk!e (17. Mai 2015)

Hallo zusammen,
mein AL1 soll nächste Woche kommen 
Da hier im Thread schon berichtet wurde, dass die Reverb nicht richtig entlüftet war, wollte ich mal fragen ob im Lieferumfang ein Entlüftungskit dabei ist? bzw was ist denn alles dabei?


----------



## tomsp (17. Mai 2015)

Hab gestern auch mal meinen dämpfer ausgebaut. Auch bei meinen capra waren die buchsen extrem fest. Hab sie mit schleifpapier auf der drehbank bearbeitet. Nun gleitet alles top.


----------



## giosala1 (17. Mai 2015)

Tr4ilJunk!e schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen,
> mein AL1 soll nächste Woche kommen
> Da hier im Thread schon berichtet wurde, dass die Reverb nicht richtig entlüftet war, wollte ich mal fragen ob im Lieferumfang ein Entlüftungskit dabei ist? bzw was ist denn alles dabei?



Es reicht wenn du den Druckknopf entlüftest. Geht auch 5min.
Oben halb volle Spritze rein schrauben,  denn Knopf drücken , Spritze  drücken. Das ein paar mal .  Bei meinem wars auch nicht ok.
Spritzen liegen dabei.


----------



## Tr4ilJunk!e (17. Mai 2015)

giosala1 schrieb:


> Es reicht wenn du den Druckknopf entlüftest. Geht auch 5min.
> Oben halb volle Spritze rein schrauben,  denn Knopf drücken , Spritze  drücken. Das ein paar mal .  Bei meinem wars auch nicht ok.
> Spritzen liegen dabei.


Danke für die Info. Ist das Öl auch dabei? Sonst muss ich das noch besorgen...


----------



## ale2812 (17. Mai 2015)

Tr4ilJunk!e schrieb:


> Danke für die Info. Ist das Öl auch dabei? Sonst muss ich das noch besorgen...


ja ist uach dabei


----------



## Acksch (18. Mai 2015)

@DHJack

Hast du alle Buchsen getauscht, also die am Rahmen und an der Sitzstrebe?
Gibt es Besonderheiten die man beachten muss oder einfach ausmessen und die Daten weitergeben?

Oder kannste mir deine Daten geben, da spar ich mir den Ausbau für's Ausmessen? Oder ist das zu gefährlich wegen den Toleranzen am Rahmen, aber so groß sollten die ja nicht sein?

Gruß Christian


----------



## giosala1 (18. Mai 2015)

Also das Rad ist echt im Bikepark ne Schau. Touren sind möglich aber nicht der Hit bergauf. Dafür is auch nicht gebaut.
Ich wollt eigentlich noch eins kaufen für meinen Sohn.
Aber der Service im Falle eines  Problems  ist einfach nicht ok. Eine Woche  bis man ne Antwort  bekommt . Ist schon  mehr als schwach. Wegen der Schrägkugellager vom Hinterrad war mein anliegen.
wenn von euch jemand damit ein Problem  hat wendet euch an E13 direkt ...die senden kostenlos  ohne grosses Zinober einen Umbausatz...und Antwort innerhalb eines Tages.
Bin vom Kundenservice von YT entäuscht.
Bike bekommt 10 Punkte...Service 1 von 10


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## turbo-555 (18. Mai 2015)

manchmal scheint es hier die Ecke der Heulsusen zu sein!


----------



## DHJack (18. Mai 2015)

Acksch schrieb:


> @DHJack
> 
> Hast du alle Buchsen getauscht, also die am Rahmen und an der Sitzstrebe?
> Gibt es Besonderheiten die man beachten muss oder einfach ausmessen und die Daten weitergeben?
> ...


 34x8 und am Rahmen sind es 22,2x8.
Dazu am besten noch das  montagewerkzeug und nen paar Ersatzbuchsen. Gleich geht's zum ersten mal in den Wald. Mal sehen ob man da merkt das der Dämpfer besser läuft...


----------



## Acksch (18. Mai 2015)

Danke DHJack,

aber warum brauch ich das Montagewerkzeug, was ist das für Spezialwerkzeug? Ist das Zeug eingepresst? (Muss gestehen, ich habe noch nie solche Buchsen tauschen müssen)

Gruß Christian


----------



## ale2812 (18. Mai 2015)

Ich versteh nicht was es an den uphill-eigenschaften zu bemängeln gibt. Klar ist es nicht für den alpenX gebaut, aber undenkbar wäre es auch nicht. Wenn es zäh bergauf geht, liegt es an den Mänteln!


----------



## DHJack (18. Mai 2015)

Acksch schrieb:


> Danke DHJack,
> 
> aber warum brauch ich das Montagewerkzeug, was ist das für Spezialwerkzeug? Ist das Zeug eingepresst? (Muss gestehen, ich habe noch nie solche Buchsen tauschen müssen)
> 
> Gruß Christian


Ja die Buchsen die im Dämpfer sitzen sind eingepresst. Das Werkzeug ist eigentlich nur ne schraube mit Mutter und einen Aluteil. Wenn man etwas Werkzeug und Rundmaterial Zuhause hat geht es evtl auch ohne. Musst mal auf der Seite von Huber schauen da ist ein Video!


----------



## Acksch (18. Mai 2015)

Danke, hab's gefunden. Naja, die 5€ sind mir auch nicht am Arsch fest gebacken! Wie hat sich denn deine Ausfahrt angefühlt?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## DHJack (18. Mai 2015)

Also vorallem bei kleinen Schlägen merkt man das der Hinterbau leichter läuft. Kleine Wurzeln und Steine die sonst gepoltert haben werden viel sanfter aufgenommen. Es liegt halt einfach etwas satter auf der Piste! Auf dem Heimweg hab ich nen langen steilen geschotterten Feldweg. Sonst war es bei high-speed etwas zappelig vom Hinterbau. Jetzt ist es komplett ruhig und in den Schotterkurven ist der Grenzbereich definierter.
Joa so würde ich es beschreiben


----------



## TheGoOn (18. Mai 2015)

Also das mit den Uphill Eigenschaften bin ich auch nicht ganz zufrieden. Ist doch sehr träge. Liegt aber eher an mir. Ein Fahrer mit besserer Kondition und Muskelkraft kommt sicher besser hoch auch auf langen Touren ist man nicht der flotteste. Aber wenn man oben ist, den Trail runter ballert und merkt wie es mit zunehmender Geschwindigkeit immer ruhiger und Stabiler wird, man sich in die Anlieger reinpressen kann und schön den flow mitnehmen kann ... ja dann, fahr / quäle / schiebe / schleiche /  ich direkt wieder hoch. Und hab von einem bis zum anderen Ohr nen grinsen!


----------



## Maddin M. (18. Mai 2015)

Also im Vergleich zu meinem Vorgänger, einem Sx Trail, geht das Capra bergauf ab wie die Luzi!


----------



## Climax_66 (19. Mai 2015)

Bin letzt auch 2000hm mit dem Capra gefahren mit 28er ovalem Kettenblatt darfs auch ma steiler sein, kann auch nicht meckern ein Hardtail als Vergleich wäre auch Birnen mit Äpfeln verglichen.


----------



## Acksch (19. Mai 2015)

Auch mit'm Hardtail ist bergauf fahren anstrengend! Am Ende ist es doch auch Wurscht, das Einzige was wirklich interessiert ist doch, wie geht's Bergab?!


----------



## Staanemer (19. Mai 2015)

Climax_66 schrieb:


> Bin letzt auch 2000hm mit dem Capra gefahren mit 28er ovalem Kettenblatt darfs auch ma steiler sein, kann auch nicht meckern ein Hardtail als Vergleich wäre auch Birnen mit Äpfeln verglichen.



Das sehe ich überhaupt nicht so.

Man muss einen Vergleich irgendwo ansetzen, um überhaupt vergleichen zu können. Ein Hardtail ist geradewegs perfekt als Basis, da die bergauf Performance am wenigsten beeinflusst wird. Zudem dürfte annähernd jeder eines haben oder zumindest mal eins besessen haben.
Die verschiedenen Fullies sind untereinander so verschieden, dass ein Leser unbedingt das Gleiche gefahren haben muss um einen Vergleich ziehen zu können.
Natürlich sind auch Hardtails verschieden, aber wer zwei Fullies hat, der weiss was ich meine.


----------



## Pinzgauner (20. Mai 2015)

Bei meinem Capra AL1 knackst irgendetwas im Steuersatzbereich bei jedem Lastwechsel. Ich habe den Steuersatz im Verdacht (Acros AZX-203) und wollte die Lagerschalen nachfetten. Allerdings bekomme ich die Lager nicht raus. Lt. YT Support sollte das mögliche sein aber ich glaube mittlerweile diese sind fix verpresst (habe dazu in den Acros FAQ eine Antwort gefunden). Kann das jemand bestätigen das die Lager nicht demontierbar bin? Falls dem so ist was kann dann eigentlich noch knacksen? Gabelschaft?

Danke!


----------



## Acksch (20. Mai 2015)

Hi,

hilft dir das vielleicht weiter?

Gruß Christian


----------



## Acksch (20. Mai 2015)

Muss noch mal nerven. Mit wieviel Drehmoment muss man die Schrauben vom Dämpfer beim Comp 1 anziehen? 5NM?

Gruß


----------



## turbo-555 (20. Mai 2015)

Acksch schrieb:


> Muss noch mal nerven. Mit wieviel Drehmoment muss man die Schrauben vom Dämpfer beim Comp 1 anziehen? 5NM?
> 
> Gruß


 

wenn ich mich richtig erinnere waren es 10Nm bei meine PRO...würde Ich also auch für die comp 10 sagen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Schepperbeppo (20. Mai 2015)

Acksch schrieb:


> Muss noch mal nerven. Mit wieviel Drehmoment muss man die Schrauben vom Dämpfer beim Comp 1 anziehen? 5NM?
> 
> Gruß



Mit 12Nm

Gruß


----------



## Maddin M. (20. Mai 2015)

DHJack schrieb:


> 34x8 und am Rahmen sind es 22,2x8.
> Dazu am besten noch das  montagewerkzeug und nen paar Ersatzbuchsen. Gleich geht's zum ersten mal in den Wald. Mal sehen ob man da merkt das der Dämpfer besser läuft...


Beziehen sich die Angaben auf das Pro mit Kirk-dämpfer? Dann könnte ich mir das Ausmessen nämlich auch sparen!


----------



## alex08 (20. Mai 2015)

Maddin M. schrieb:


> Beziehen sich die Angaben auf das Pro mit Kirk-dämpfer? Dann könnte ich mir das Ausmessen nämlich auch sparen!


Für bos  gibt es keine Huber Buchsen


----------



## Acksch (20. Mai 2015)

@DHJack 

Hast du die Profivariante des Einbauwerkzeugs geordert oder die einfach für 7€?
Würde auch gleich zwei zusätzliche Gleitlager kaufen oder ist das übertrieben, da die eh lange halten?

Gruß


----------



## zichl (20. Mai 2015)

Acksch schrieb:


> @DHJack
> 
> Hast du die Profivariante des Einbauwerkzeugs geordert oder die einfach für 7€?
> Würde auch gleich zwei zusätzliche Gleitlager kaufen oder ist das übertrieben, da die eh lange halten?
> ...


Also die 7€ Variante funktioniert echt spitze. Frag mal an wegen wieviel Gleitlager er überhaupt beilegt, bei mir waren damals sogar schon 2 auf Ersatz dabei. Da ja an sich immer das gleiche Lager ausschlägt hält das dann eigentlich ewig.


----------



## wolverine56 (20. Mai 2015)

Also ich würde damit sogar einen Alpencross fahren. Finde es bergauf durchaus okay. Die verbauten Maxxis sind nunmal Kleber. Hab den Kirk hinten drin und der ist fast wippfrei. Und 2000 HM waren auch mit dem 32iger schon möglich ohne umzukippen. Aber das ist alles rein subjektiv. Bin auch kein Leichtbaufetischist also noch alles so wie es gekauft wurde. Der Service braucht momentan wirklich arg lange. Wurden wahrscheinlich von den Bestellungen überrollt. Sowas kann oft schnell nach hinten losgehen vor allem weil die Konkurrenz hier nicht schläft.


----------



## Climax_66 (20. Mai 2015)

alex08 schrieb:


> Für bos  gibt es keine Huber Buchsen


Sicher? Hab in 2 Räder Buchsen von Huber drin eines davon war auch Sonderanfertigung wegen 10er Loch, hat er auch gemacht und sagte seinerzeit das er nach Maß Vorgabe alles geht. Einzig ist sein Zeit Problem weil er die Buchsen nur als Nebenjob herstellt.


----------



## alex08 (20. Mai 2015)

Hatte letzte Woche angefragt so war seine antwort


----------



## alex08 (20. Mai 2015)

alex08 schrieb:


> Hatte letzte Woche angefragt so war seine antwort


Sorry, aber für die BOS-Dämpfer biete ich keine Teile an.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## roQer (20. Mai 2015)

Bitte redet mir den Kauf eines SC Nomads aus!

Habe mir ein Capra Pro Race bestellt mit Liefertermin Mitte August. Das ist mir zu lange hin. Jetzt liebäugle ich mit einem Nomad, den ich innerhalb von 2 Wo. haben könnte. Etwas schlechter ausgestattet, dafür 1,5 K teurer. Ist aber halt ein Santa Cruz.

Bitte sagt mir, dass es sich lohnt, auf die Ziege zu warten.


----------



## MTBKompase (20. Mai 2015)

Also ich bin mit meinem Al2 völlig zufrieden. Downhill strecken,  Bikepark , Touren...  
Ich will kein anderes Rad haben


----------



## Climax_66 (21. Mai 2015)

alex08 schrieb:


> Sorry, aber für die BOS-Dämpfer biete ich keine Teile an.


Muss ma mein Spezi anhauen auch Capra Fahrer, der wohnt bei dem um die Ecke und geht ab und zu mit ihm biken.


----------



## alex08 (21. Mai 2015)

Climax_66 schrieb:


> Muss ma mein Spezi anhauen auch Capra Fahrer, der wohnt bei dem um die Ecke und geht ab und zu mit ihm biken.


Das wäre super wenn daceas gehen würde


----------



## blende13 (21. Mai 2015)

Bei Huber Buchsen für mein Bos Dämpfer wäre ich auch dabei.


----------



## Jerryf (21. Mai 2015)

ich wäre bei den Buchsen auch dabei. hatte am Sonntag auch für den Kirk angefragt und eine Absage bekommen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Climax_66 (21. Mai 2015)

Hat den schon ma einer den Durchmesser vom Lochkreis ohne Gleitlager beim Kirk gemessen?  Bin an Pfingsten erst ma auf Trailcamp aber danach schau ich ma was geht.


----------



## KoolKurt (24. Mai 2015)

roQer schrieb:


> Bitte redet mir den Kauf eines SC Nomads aus!
> 
> Habe mir ein Capra Pro Race bestellt mit Liefertermin Mitte August. Das ist mir zu lange hin. Jetzt liebäugle ich mit einem Nomad, den ich innerhalb von 2 Wo. haben könnte. Etwas schlechter ausgestattet, dafür 1,5 K teurer. Ist aber halt ein Santa Cruz.
> 
> Bitte sagt mir, dass es sich lohnt, auf die Ziege zu warten.



Kenn zwar das Nomad nicht aber kurz und bündig: JA warts ab.
Ich hab meins jetzt 1 Monat und bin total zufrieden. Ist die Wartezeit auf jeden Fall wert.
Aber ich denke mal das dir die meisten in diesem Thread dieselbe Antwort geben werden 

Habs übrigens 1 Woche vor Liefertermin bekommen....Cheers


----------



## blende13 (26. Mai 2015)

Sehe ich das richtig, dass es auf der Bos Hompage Buchsen mit Kugellager gibt ? Passen die aufs Capra?


----------



## turbo-555 (26. Mai 2015)

blende13 schrieb:


> Sehe ich das richtig, dass es auf der Bos Hompage Buchsen mit Kugellager gibt ? Passen die aufs Capra?




ich hab die jetzt gesehen...es scheint dass es an die capra passen: http://www.bosmtb.com/downloads/chart-list-2014.html


----------



## blende13 (26. Mai 2015)

@turbo-555
Danke für die Antwort und sorry das ich den Link übersehen habe.
Buchsen mit Kugellager tönten für mich sehr verlockend.
Mal schauen wie lange ich mich zurückhalten kann.


----------



## 79er-Sickboy (30. Mai 2015)

Moin zusammen,

hat jemand von Euch den Acros Steuersatz aus dem Capra z.B. gegen nen ChrisKing gewechselt? Geht das problemlos?


----------



## Acksch (2. Juni 2015)

Hi,

ich habe inzwischen die standardmäßig verbauten Buchsen durch Huber Buchsen getauscht und was soll ich sagen? Es ist erstaunlich wie sich das Ansprechverhalten vom Hinterbau geändert hat. Ich hätte nie vermutet, dass so ein kleines Bauteil einen solchen Unterschied macht und ich bin weiß Gott kein Profi, aber selbst als Laie merkt man sofort einen Unterschied. Das Hinterrad fühlt sich soooo sanft an und liegt extrem satt auf'm Trail. Ich bin hin und weg!!! Ich kann echt jedem empfehlen die Buchsen zu tauschen. Ihr bekommt für 47€ einen komplett neuen Hinterbau!!!

Danke @DHJack für deinen Post damals!!! 

Gruß Christian


----------



## olligpunkt (2. Juni 2015)

Acksch schrieb:


> Hi,
> 
> ich habe inzwischen die standardmäßig verbauten Buchsen durch Huber Buchsen getauscht und was soll ich sagen? Es ist erstaunlich wie sich das Ansprechverhalten vom Hinterbau geändert hat. Ich hätte nie vermutet, dass so ein kleines Bauteil einen solchen Unterschied macht und ich bin weiß Gott kein Profi, aber selbst als Laie merkt man sofort einen Unterschied. Das Hinterrad fühlt sich soooo sanft an und liegt extrem satt auf'm Trail. Ich bin hin und weg!!! Ich kann echt jedem empfehlen die Buchsen zu tauschen. Ihr bekommt für 47€ einen komplett neuen Hinterbau!!!
> 
> ...



Das kann ich unterstreichen.
ich kann nicht verstehen wie RockShox im Jahr 2015 noch so schlechte Dämpfer Buchsen verbauen kann. Die äußeren Buchsen tragen gefühlt nur auf dem O-Ring. Die Welle saß so fest im "Gleitlager" das ich diese nur mit der Zange raus bekam. Eigentlich soll diese sich ja im Gleitlager drehen. Katastrophe.
Ansprechverhalten ist nun wesentlich besser .


----------



## Swenio (2. Juni 2015)

Das klingt sehr interessant. Ich werde mir auch die Huber Buchsen bestellen. Ich habe das Rockshox Fahrwerk. Welche Buchsen muss ich bestellen? So wie ich das gesehen habe, gibt es verschiedene Maße.

Besten Dank vorab für die Info


----------



## Acksch (2. Juni 2015)

Hi Swenio,

die Buchsen kannst du selbst ausmessen, dass geht in 10 - 20 Minuten, aber wenn du das Capra Comp1 mit dem Rock Shox Monarch Plus Dämpfer hast, dann sind die Maße: 34x8 + 22,2x8. 
Dazu holst du dir noch das einfach Tool für 7€, sonst bekommst du die alten Lager nicht raus. Die hängen nämlich übel fest drin!

Gruß Christian


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Swenio (2. Juni 2015)

Super!!! Ich danke dir für die schnelle Antwort. So mache ich es!!!


----------



## turbo-555 (2. Juni 2015)

das Problem mit der Buchsen hat man nur auf RS fahrwerk? die BOS Variante leidet an dem Problem nicht?

Danke


----------



## FGRacing66 (2. Juni 2015)

edith: war zu dumm zum lesen, sorry


----------



## Stefan-Nbg (2. Juni 2015)

turbo-555 schrieb:


> das Problem mit der Buchsen hat man nur auf RS fahrwerk? die BOS Variante leidet an dem Problem nicht?



Hi,
Das würde mich auch interssieren.
Lohnt sich der Umbau auch beim BOS Fahrwerk?
...und wenn ja, sind das dann die gleichen Maße von 34x8 und 22,2x8, wie hier schon gepostet?

Hab leider kein exaktes Messwerkzeug und bin auch sonst nichts so der Bastler...

Danke!


----------



## Jerryf (3. Juni 2015)

an meinem Pro sind die Bos Buchsen extrem straff. von Hand kann man sie nicht drehen. in eingebautem Zustand drehen sie sich zwar aber ich habe das Gefühl die Performance ist nicht 100% optimal.  leider gibt es keine Huber Buchsen für Bos, dafür aber kugelgelagerte Buchsen direkt bei Bos.
wäre mal interessant diese auszuprobieren...


----------



## osbow (3. Juni 2015)

olligpunkt schrieb:


> Das kann ich unterstreichen.
> ich kann nicht verstehen wie RockShox im Jahr 2015 noch so schlechte Dämpfer Buchsen verbauen kann. Die äußeren Buchsen tragen gefühlt nur auf dem O-Ring. Die Welle saß so fest im "Gleitlager" das ich diese nur mit der Zange raus bekam. Eigentlich soll diese sich ja im Gleitlager drehen. Katastrophe.
> Ansprechverhalten ist nun wesentlich besser .


Das ist so nicht korrekt. Die Gleitlager müssen sich in den Buchsen nicht umbedingt drehen lassen. Sie sollten nur kein Spiel haben. (Aussage von Huber)


----------



## MTBKompase (3. Juni 2015)

Was haltet ihr davon wenn man für den Bikeparkeinsatz eine 180er Gabel in das Gapra einbaut? Also so geometrietechnisch...
und gibt es überhaupt eine 180er für 650b??


----------



## gernotkrinner (3. Juni 2015)

Hat hier eigentlich schon wer geschrieben dass es ds CAPRA AL jetzt auch als XL zu bestellen gibt?

http://www.yt-industries.com/products/bikes/enduro/capra-al-1?c=77


----------



## ale2812 (4. Juni 2015)

gernotkrinner schrieb:


> Hat hier eigentlich schon wer geschrieben dass es ds CAPRA AL jetzt auch als XL zu bestellen gibt?
> 
> http://www.yt-industries.com/products/bikes/enduro/capra-al-1?c=77


Danke, dürfte hier noch nicht gestanden haben und es gibt mit Sicherheit etliche, die darauf gewartet haben


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## olympia (4. Juni 2015)

gernotkrinner schrieb:


> Hat hier eigentlich schon wer geschrieben dass es ds CAPRA AL jetzt auch als XL zu bestellen gibt?
> 
> http://www.yt-industries.com/products/bikes/enduro/capra-al-1?c=77



Ich hoffe nicht das es demnächst auch die Carbon Ziegen in XL gibt


----------



## addius8 (6. Juni 2015)

Hey Leute 

Ich habe vor einen Service bei meiner BOS Deville und bei meinem Kirk selbst durchzuführen.
Ich hab alle Infos zur Gabel nur leider wirklich gar nichts zum Dämpfer.
Welches Öl muss in den Dämpfer? Wo finde ich eine Anleitung zu dem Service des Dämpfers?
Wo kann ich neue Dichtungen kaufen? Welche Dichtungen muss ich kaufen?

Vielen Dank für eure Hilfe schon mal im Vorraus.


----------



## mc83 (6. Juni 2015)

osbow schrieb:


> Das ist so nicht korrekt. Die Gleitlager müssen sich in den Buchsen nicht umbedingt drehen lassen. Sie sollten nur kein Spiel haben. (Aussage von Huber)




Wenn sich die Buchse im Gleitlager nicht drehen lässt, leidet das Ansprechverhalten bzw ist die Losbrechkraft höher. Bei den seitlichen Distanzen mit O- Ring ist das aber Egal. Die dienen nur dazu den Dämpfer zu positionieren.


----------



## thehoff (7. Juni 2015)

Hi, hab grade mein bike gewaschen, jetzt sieht die pike so aus
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 hat irgendjemand eine idee woher das kommt?  Ich hab wie schon seit jahren zuerst finishline super fahrradreiniger aufgetragen und dann abgespült. Gab bisher nie probleme! Auch die anderen parts sehen normal aus!

Irgendjemand eine idee wie man das wieder runterbekommt? Bzw. Einfach abwaschen lässt es sich nicht


Gesendet von meinem iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## alex08 (7. Juni 2015)

Hi, heute gemerkt am schaltauge ist es gerissen habt ihr das auch


----------



## addius8 (7. Juni 2015)

Sende einfach eine E-Mail an Yt und sie werden dir wahrscheinlich einen neuen Hinterbau schicken.


Das ist noch der alte der häufig an der Stelle bricht.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## alex08 (7. Juni 2015)

Ok werde morgen bei denen vorbeifahren sind um die ecke


----------



## addius8 (7. Juni 2015)

Du glücklicher


----------



## zichl (7. Juni 2015)

addius8 schrieb:


> Du glücklicher


Ja, das hat schon was. Ist dann ja fast wie ein Händler Bike.


----------



## alex08 (7. Juni 2015)

Ja genau


----------



## trafko (7. Juni 2015)

HILFE !!!!! Wie bekomme ich diesen highroller von dieser ethirteen trs felge??????? Gibs da nen trick? habe hinten einen Platten und bekomme den nicht runter!!! ich bin kurz davor den zu zerschneiden


----------



## alex08 (8. Juni 2015)

alex08 schrieb:


> Hi, heute gemerkt am schaltauge ist es gerissen habt ihr das auchAnhang anzeigen 393545


So heute bei YT gewesen Teil sofort getauscht "echt super Truppe "


----------



## addius8 (8. Juni 2015)

War halt der alte Hinterbau.
wenn der bricht sind die ganz nett und freundlich


----------



## zichl (8. Juni 2015)

addius8 schrieb:


> War halt der alte Hinterbau.
> wenn der bricht sind die ganz nett und freundlich


Die sind immer nett und freundlich.


----------



## mogjo53 (8. Juni 2015)

Hallöchen,

kann mir jemand was über die Lautstärke des Leerlaufes sagen? 
Ist das so ne nervige Laute? 
Es geht speziell um das Carpa AL2 

Danke!


----------



## zichl (8. Juni 2015)

mogjo53 schrieb:


> Hallöchen,
> 
> kann mir jemand was über die Lautstärke des Leerlaufes sagen?
> Ist das so ne nervige Laute?
> ...


Also meine Dame fährt die spline E1900 auf ihrem strive und der Freilauf ist zwar deutlich hörbar aber nicht besonders aufdringlich. Gegen meine e13 ist er sogar gänzlich unauffällig.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## FGRacing66 (9. Juni 2015)

Weiss jemand welchen Durchmesser die Sattelklemme vom 2014'er Capra Comp 2 hat (also nicht Sattelstütze sondern wirklich aussen die Klemme)? Hab das Rad grade nicht da zum nachmessen
Danke Vorab


----------



## mtb_ul (9. Juni 2015)

Hallo Leute,
will mir ein Capra AL 2 zulegen, bin mir aber was die Rahmengröße angeht noch unschlüssig (ich weiß, ein leidiges Thema, schon oft angesprochen)... Ich schwanke zwischen M und L.
Meine Körpergröße ist 1,81 m, meine Schrittlänge mit 87 cm ist relativ groß. Rein von der Köpergröße betrachtet tendiere ich (und auch die Homepage von YT) zu M, aber die große Schrittlänge macht mir Sorgen. Ist mir mit dieser Schrittlänge ein M zu klein? Ein YT Mitarbeiter rät mir zum M, mein Bauchgefühl eher zum L. Hat jemand ähnliche Köpermaße? Ich weiß, dass ich mit M spritziger unterwegs bin, aber ich möchte auch mal Touren fahren, ist dafür das L passender? Sieht die Sattelstütze bei einem M-Rahmen mit der angegebenen Schrittweite überproportional lang aus (als wenn der Rahmen zu klein ist)?
Wie sind eure Erfahrugen mit Service bei YT? Gibt es schon größere Mängel? Ich habe im Forum von Klappergeräuschen und zu wechselnden Buchsen (am Dämpfer) gelesen, was mich ein wenig irriert. Ich möchte das Bike auch für Touren verwenden, auch bergauf. Ist das Capra eher ein reines Downhill-Bike?
Gibt es Capra-Besitzer im Ulmer Raum oder Raum Süddeutschland, wo ich mir das Bike eventuell mal in L oder M anschauen könnte?
Danke für eure Antworten!

Gruß Daniel


----------



## alex08 (9. Juni 2015)

Also ich bin 182 mit einer 89 Schrittlänge und fahre m habe beide probe gefahren und würde nie ein L nehmen


----------



## frank70 (9. Juni 2015)

wenn du es auch für touren brauchst, finde ich ein l nicht deutlich falsch. probefahren !


----------



## TheGoOn (10. Juni 2015)

184cm Schrittlänge von 89cm und ich fahre L und wie würde nie zu einem M greifen  so gehen die Geschmäcker auseinander. 

Ich komm aus Stuttgart. Aber wenn du hierhin fährst kannst auch direkt nach Forchheim. Ist wahrscheinlich näher


----------



## Climax_66 (10. Juni 2015)

Krasse Unterschiede hab auch 184cm und hab nur in M Spaß, das passt wie angegossen, und unter 1000HM komm ich nie von einer Runde zurück. Aufm L Rahmen komm ich mir vor als fahr ich ne Stretch- Limo, da komm ich gar nicht schnell ums Eck....


----------



## alex08 (10. Juni 2015)

Geht mir genau so


----------



## MettiMett (14. Juni 2015)

Hallo. Passt das Capra in einen Thule Proride 591???


----------



## JC1300 (14. Juni 2015)

Was muss man austauschen, wenn man das Comp 1 auf 2-fach Kettenblätter (mit Umwerfer) ändern möchte?

Was muss man für den Austausch an Kosten berechnen?

Danke


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## FGRacing66 (14. Juni 2015)

@MettiMett ja und nein, habe auch den Proride 591 und man muss es ganz gut einstellen, dann passt die Aufnahme vom Thule grade so in den unteren kleinen Ausschnitt, leider drückt es dann enorm auf Bremsleitung und Schaltzughülle was nicht ganz optimal ist! Kann dir mal nen Bild machen wenn du es genau sehen willst


----------



## MettiMett (15. Juni 2015)

Das wäre super. Wäre ein entscheidender Aspekt vor dem Kauf. Hat dein Rahmen dadurch schon gelitten?


----------



## MettiMett (15. Juni 2015)

JC1300 schrieb:


> Was muss man austauschen, wenn man das Comp 1 auf 2-fach Kettenblätter (mit Umwerfer) ändern möchte?
> 
> Was muss man für den Austausch an Kosten berechnen?
> 
> Danke



Das würde mich auch interessieren.


----------



## IcaroZero (15. Juni 2015)

FGRacing66 schrieb:


> ...leider drückt es dann enorm auf Bremsleitung und Schaltzughülle was nicht ganz optimal ist



Aus dem Grund hatte ich mich dagegen entschieden, und mir den "Outride" geholt.
Die Top-Lösung ist das auch nicht. Das (mehr oder weniger) versiffte Vorderrad hat man trotzdem im Auto liegen. Außerdem muss man den beiliegenden Steckachsenadapter seitlich etwas abdrehen, damit die Gabel drauf passt.
Außerdem ist das System mit Steckachse nicht mehr abschließbar.


----------



## ASt (15. Juni 2015)

mtb_ul schrieb:


> Hallo Leute,
> will mir ein Capra AL 2 zulegen, bin mir aber was die Rahmengröße angeht noch unschlüssig (ich weiß, ein leidiges Thema, schon oft angesprochen)... Ich schwanke zwischen M und L.
> Meine Körpergröße ist 1,81 m, meine Schrittlänge mit 87 cm ist relativ groß. Rein von der Köpergröße betrachtet tendiere ich (und auch die Homepage von YT) zu M, aber die große Schrittlänge macht mir Sorgen. Ist mir mit dieser Schrittlänge ein M zu klein? Ein YT Mitarbeiter rät mir zum M, mein Bauchgefühl eher zum L. Hat jemand ähnliche Köpermaße? Ich weiß, dass ich mit M spritziger unterwegs bin, aber ich möchte auch mal Touren fahren, ist dafür das L passender? Sieht die Sattelstütze bei einem M-Rahmen mit der angegebenen Schrittweite überproportional lang aus (als wenn der Rahmen zu klein ist)?
> Wie sind eure Erfahrugen mit Service bei YT? Gibt es schon größere Mängel? Ich habe im Forum von Klappergeräuschen und zu wechselnden Buchsen (am Dämpfer) gelesen, was mich ein wenig irriert. Ich möchte das Bike auch für Touren verwenden, auch bergauf. Ist das Capra eher ein reines Downhill-Bike?
> ...


Meine Körpermaße sind 180/85-86
Ich bin im Willingen gestern beide M und L probegesessen. Zum Fahren hatte ich leider keine Zeit.
Mein Gefühl: auf M sitze ich zu kompakt, Lenker ist deutlich zu tief. Das hat auch YT-Mitarbeiter zu mir gesagt.
L ist von der Länge her besser, zum Glück passt die Sattelstützenlänge gerade noch: bei voll ins Sattelrohr abgesenkten Reverb habe ich eine angenehme Fahrposition.

Das ganze ist auf keinen Fall als Empfehlung zu sehen, wollte nur meine Erfahrung schildern.


----------



## alpinea310 (15. Juni 2015)

Weiss jemand den Lochdurchmesser des Sram Kettenblatts beim pro.?
Hab grad mein bike nicht hier.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## alpinea310 (15. Juni 2015)

94mm oder 104..


----------



## FGRacing66 (15. Juni 2015)

@MettiMett ok dann post ich das später hier rein.

@IcaroZero der outride kam bei mir nicht in frage, der ist mir persönlich nicht universell genug, was aber vielleicht besser ist wäre der freeride 532....


----------



## FGRacing66 (16. Juni 2015)

So also in großen Ganzen passt es an sich perfekt


----------



## FGRacing66 (16. Juni 2015)

Und das ist eben besagtes Problem, deswegen habe ich das Rad erst einmal oben drauf transportiert aber es scheint nicht so schlimm zu sein.


----------



## IcaroZero (16. Juni 2015)

Das ist aber nicht so hübsch. Rechts daneben klemmen geht nicht?


----------



## MettiMett (16. Juni 2015)

Super Danke!
Scheint also besser zu gehen als ich dachte!

War die Montage einfach?


----------



## FGRacing66 (16. Juni 2015)

@IcaroZero meinst du rechts unter die Züge? Da kommt relativ schnell das kettenblatt, da der Ausleger von der Thule so geschwungen ist!

@MettiMett Gern  Und ja geht super einfach, vor allem ist das bei der ProRide so schön dass du vom Boden auf und zu machen kannst. Ich bin selbst nur 1,76 und muss sonst immer halb in den Wagen klettern


----------



## MettiMett (16. Juni 2015)

Jo ich weiß. Verwende ihn selber seit 2 Jahren. Hatte nur Bedenken beim Capra und das wäre ein Ausschlusskriterium gewesen.


----------



## FGRacing66 (16. Juni 2015)

Ach so, dachte du wolltest ihn dir zulegen, sorry - aber wieso ist für dich ein 100€ Dachträger ein Ausschlusskriterium für ein Rad? Passen ja ein paar oben drauf, dann gibts halt einen mehr


----------



## MettiMett (16. Juni 2015)

Weil ich das Capra zum Großteil auf dem Dach transportieren möchte. Und wenn es nicht passen würde, dann ein anderes Bike


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## IcaroZero (16. Juni 2015)

FGRacing66 schrieb:


> @IcaroZero meinst du rechts unter die Züge?



Das wäre so die Stelle gewesen, die ich im Auge hatte, war aber nicht sicher ob das mit dem Kettenblatt passt.
Ich hatte es auch eilig und nicht großartig Zeit zum Nachfragen oder Experimentieren. Hatte mich dann für den den Outride entschieden; per Express kommen lassen, morgens montiert und danach gleich in Urlaub gefahren.
Zum Sichern (Auto stand inkl. Bike auch mal unbeaufsichtigt aufm Campingplatz), hab ich mir noch die dicke Abus-Kette geholt und das Bike am Dachträger festgemacht.
Leicht umständlich, aber tut...


----------



## Acksch (16. Juni 2015)

Hallo liebe Gemeinde,

ich hab heute mal wieder mein Bike geputzt, da doch jetzt der Waldboden etwas länger Matsch frei sein sollte. 

Hierbei ist mir folgende Beschädigung am Rahmen aufgefallen, sollte ich mir Gedanken machen? Die Stelle fühlt sich auch leicht rau und aufgekratzt an. 


Gruß Christian


----------



## Heinzrich (16. Juni 2015)

Hallo zusammen!
Hab seit Samstag mein Capra AL 1 in L. Bin am Sonntag morgen mal ne kurze Proberunde gefahren (10 km ) und heute dann die zweite Runde (50 km) . Die ersten Eindrücke vom Rad sind echt super!!
Leider habe ich seit der heutigen Tour ab dem 10. km ein Knacken aus dem Tretlagerbereich. Es knackt wenn ich die rechte Kurbel von oben nach unten bewege zwei mal. Mit und ohne Belastung!! Hat irgend jemand das gleiche Problem?? 
Pedal ist es nicht (war mein erster Gedanke)! Das Knacken kommt auch wenn ich das Rad am Montageständer hängen hab und an der Kurbel drehe.

Gruß
Heinzrich


----------



## Thiel (16. Juni 2015)

Kettenblatt fest? Alle Kettenglieder frei? Gibt tausende Ursachen.


----------



## Heinzrich (16. Juni 2015)

Das werd ich mir morgen mal in Ruhe ansehen, bin vor ner 3/4 STunde erst heim gekommen. find es Nur seltsa das es immer bei der selbe Kurbelstellung auftaucht.


----------



## FGRacing66 (16. Juni 2015)

Tretlager vielleicht? Oder ganz blöd sogar sattelklemmung (hab mich da selbst schon oft vertan und es war der Sattel)


----------



## empik (16. Juni 2015)

Ich hab hier ein Capra mit Monarch Plus.
Damit ich bei längeren Touren gut bergauf pedalieren kann (und nicht hinten einsacke) fahre ich das Ding mit 20% SAG.
Um den Federweg voll auszunützen sollte ich 35% SAG fahren.

Da müsste doch der Debonair Sinn machen: Durch die größere Luftkammer wird der Dämpfer linearer, ich nutze also bei gleichem SAG mehr Federweg.

Wieso sagt YT (zumindest sagen das ein paar Posts hier) dass Dämpfer mit höherem Volumen nicht zum Capra passen?


----------



## FGRacing66 (17. Juni 2015)

@MettiMett @IcaroZero hab grade nochmal das rad auf den Träger gemacht und siehe da, mit dem 32er Blatt passt es inzwischen (hatte davor 34). Zudem ist der Träger komplett einstellbar, also einfach mal das Dachprofil vom auto weg machen, aufm Boden alles anpassen und wieder drauf  

@empik Sperren reicht dir nicht? Du könntest ja einen Kompromiss machen und ca 25-30% sag fahren und eben immer sperren/öffnen. Ganz optimal wird es aber eh nie, ist halt einfach ein Enduro und kein cc bike


----------



## ale2812 (17. Juni 2015)

fahre auch nur 20% SAG; dieses argument mit federweg nutzen  habe ich noch nie verstanden. gibt genug fahrwerke, die in anliegern bei 70% und in der kompression vor steilen absprüngen am limit sind... gratulation, federweg komplett genutzt. und was hat man davon?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MettiMett (17. Juni 2015)

FGRacing66 schrieb:


> @MettiMett @IcaroZero hab grade nochmal das rad auf den Träger gemacht und siehe da, mit dem 32er Blatt passt es inzwischen (hatte davor 34). Zudem ist der Träger komplett einstellbar, also einfach mal das Dachprofil vom auto weg machen, aufm Boden alles anpassen und wieder drauf
> 
> @empik Sperren reicht dir nicht? Du könntest ja einen Kompromiss machen und ca 25-30% sag fahren und eben immer sperren/öffnen. Ganz optimal wird es aber eh nie, ist halt einfach ein Enduro und kein cc bike



Ok danke. 2015er Capra?


----------



## FGRacing66 (17. Juni 2015)

2014, sind aber doch gleich?


----------



## MettiMett (17. Juni 2015)

Gute Frage ob die identisch sind. 
Noch zufrieden mit dem Bike?


----------



## FGRacing66 (17. Juni 2015)

Sehr! Bestes Rad das ist habe, und ich hab einige


----------



## empik (17. Juni 2015)

FGRacing66 schrieb:


> Sperren reicht dir nicht? Du könntest ja einen Kompromiss machen und ca 25-30% sag fahren und eben immer sperren/öffnen.


So mach ichs eh derzeit, dass ich je nach Einsatzgebiet den Druck verändere. Die Frage ist nur ob man das mit dem DebonAir nicht verbessern könnte: So wie man beim Pike Token reingibt um mehr Progression zu haben schraube ich hier die größere Luftkammer drauf um weniger Progression zu haben. So ist zumindest meine Theorie.



ale2812 schrieb:


> dieses argument mit federweg nutzen habe ich noch nie verstanden.


Wenn ich nicht vor hab den Federweg zu nutzen würd ich mir ein Bike mit weniger Federweg kaufen.


----------



## FGRacing66 (17. Juni 2015)

Also willst du quasi die Progression entfernen und dafür mehr Luft fahren um das Rad beim treten weniger Wippen zu lassen und beim fahren dennoch den kompletten federweg zu nutzen?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## empik (17. Juni 2015)

Ums Wippen gehts mir nicht, eher darum beim Bergauffahren weiter oben im Federweg zu bleiben. Und ja, beim Bergabfahren mehr vom restlichen Federweg zu nutzen.
Der Hinterbau selbst ist angeblich sehr progressiv, das sollte noch reichen um Durchschläge zu verhindern.


----------



## giosala1 (21. Juni 2015)

Servus zusammen,
Gibt von YT evtl Lackstift.
Die grüne Lackqualität vom Comp1 ist nicht der Hit. Oder wo könnte man sowas bekommen.?
Hab heute den Bowdenzug gewechselt. ...die es auch vorhaben ...viel Spass  und viel Nerven bereit stellen


----------



## TheGoOn (21. Juni 2015)

Frag ma direkt bei YT nach der Farbenr / Name. Vll kann man einen Lackstift bei einem gut sortiertem Autozulieferer kaufen


----------



## Tr4ilJunk!e (22. Juni 2015)

giosala1 schrieb:


> Servus zusammen,
> Gibt von YT evtl Lackstift.
> Die grüne Lackqualität vom Comp1 ist nicht der Hit. Oder wo könnte man sowas bekommen.?
> Hab heute den Bowdenzug gewechselt. ...die es auch vorhaben ...viel Spass  und viel Nerven bereit stellen


Habe wegen meinem AL1 auch schon nachgefragt bei YT. Es gibt kleine Farbviolen als Ersatzlack zu bestellen, für 9,90 pro Farbviole + Versand.


----------



## ale2812 (22. Juni 2015)

endlich der test bei pb: http://www.pinkbike.com/news/yt-capra-cf-pro-review-2015.html


----------



## giosala1 (23. Juni 2015)

Tr4ilJunk!e schrieb:


> Habe wegen meinem AL1 auch schon nachgefragt bei YT. Es gibt kleine Farbviolen als Ersatzlack zu bestellen, für 9,90 pro Farbviole + Versand.



Super,danke für die Info.
Hatte von euch schon Probleme mit knackenden Sattel , das Gestänge an knackt. Wie bekommt das weg . Neuen Sattel kaufen wahrscheinlich  .


----------



## MettiMett (23. Juni 2015)

So langsam bin ich abgeschreckt bei dem was ich hier lese^^


----------



## IcaroZero (23. Juni 2015)

giosala1 schrieb:


> Hatte von euch schon Probleme mit knackenden Sattel



Ja. Hatte erstmal etwas Silikonspray in die Aufnahmen gesprüht, an denen das Gestänge in den Sattel geht. Hat sich erstmal nix verbessert. Danach etwas WD40, ist dann etwas besser geworden, aber noch nicht ganz weg.


----------



## ale2812 (23. Juni 2015)

knacken bei sattelbewegung kann auch von der reverb kommen. die mutter, die auf den 30,9mm breiten Bereich geschraubt ist, kann sich uach mal lösen und verursacht je nach spiel knacken.


----------



## IcaroZero (23. Juni 2015)

Welche Mutter meinst Du genau?

Hätt ich nen anderen Sattel hier rumliegen, hätt ich den mal eingebaut um zu schauen ob das Knacken dann weg ist.

Hab aber nochmal genau hingesehen. Kommt bei mir definitiv vom Sattel.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ale2812 (23. Juni 2015)

das ding, das die dichtung hält und in das der obere dünnere teil zuerst hineinfährt.

quasi die obersten 2 cm der 30,9mm einheit


----------



## IcaroZero (23. Juni 2015)

Achso die. Ich hatte jetzt was oben an der Sattelbefestigung gesucht. Nee, die Mutter sitzt fest.


----------



## KILLTROY (24. Juni 2015)

giosala1 schrieb:


> Super,danke für die Info.
> Hatte von euch schon Probleme mit knackenden Sattel , das Gestänge an knackt. Wie bekommt das weg . Neuen Sattel kaufen wahrscheinlich  .


Also wenn du direkt den Sattel meinst die zwei streben die in den Kunststoff gehen.
Jep habe ich auch :/ da kann man aber nix machen...  wenn man sich daraufsetzt knackt es immer finde ich auch bissal schade bei so einem teuren bike :/

Was mich anzipft ist das ich einen 8er im Hinterrad habe obwohl es neu ist grrr


----------



## Swenio (24. Juni 2015)

Das ist bestimmt keine acht, sondern ein nicht richtig in der Felge sitzender Reifen... Und das ist schnell zu beheben ...


----------



## KILLTROY (24. Juni 2015)

Swenio schrieb:


> Das ist bestimmt keine acht, sondern ein nicht richtig in der Felge sitzender Reifen... Und das ist schnell zu beheben ...


Ist leider schon eine 8 weil ich den HR gewechselt habe


----------



## giosala1 (24. Juni 2015)

Das knacken an nem Sattel hatte auch schon an einem 150,- Sattel.
Das nervt schon ziemlich.  Teuer heißt leider nicht unbedingt gut.
Bin auch ein wenig entäuscht. 
Ein Super Rad, wird wohl auf einen andern Sattel hinlaufen. Hab gestern nen anderen Probiert und Ruhe war.


----------



## FGRacing66 (24. Juni 2015)

MettiMett schrieb:


> So langsam bin ich abgeschreckt bei dem was ich hier lese^^



Wieso weil bei nem enduro Rad Lack abplatzt (ggfs nach Sturz) oder weil nen Sattel knarzt?


----------



## FrankausHalle (25. Juni 2015)

MettiMett schrieb:


> So langsam bin ich abgeschreckt bei dem was ich hier lese^^



Wem nützt diese Information etwas?


----------



## alex08 (25. Juni 2015)

Hier mein Capra mit einer anderen Farbe und ein paar kleinen umbauten


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## alpinea310 (25. Juni 2015)

Sieht gut aus...
Selber gemacht oder in einer Lackierrerei?


----------



## alex08 (25. Juni 2015)

Nein habe lackieren lassen


----------



## Swenio (25. Juni 2015)

alex08 schrieb:


> Nein habe lackieren lassen


Gab es beim lackieren lassen etwas zu beachten? Was hat der Spaß gekostet?

Gefällt mir gut, und habe auch schon überlegt... Habe nur Bedenken wegen carbonrahmen neu lackieren und evtl. Vorarbeiten, die etwas beschädigen könnten


----------



## alex08 (25. Juni 2015)

Nein ich glaube nicht das da was beachten muss wird nur angeschliffen lackiert wieder angeschliffen Schrift lackieren und dann Klarlack muß halt komplett zerlegt werden der Preis war bei meinen Lackierer meines Vertrauens der hat es so quasi nebenher gemacht für 200€


----------



## ale2812 (25. Juni 2015)

Das wäre mir kein verzicht auf die 4 jährige Garantie wert. Aber dennoch gut geworden


----------



## FrankausHalle (25. Juni 2015)

alex08 schrieb:


> ...mit einer anderen Farbe...




Was für eine Menge Arbeit. Glückwunsch zu dem Ergebnis.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## alpinea310 (26. Juni 2015)

Gibt es eine Alternative für das...Acros 203 Lenkkopflager.?
Hab jetzt einen neuen Rahmen mit neuem Lager unter Belastung knackt es im Lenkkopfberreich richtig Laut.(Hab schon alles probiert muss das Lager sein)
Capra cf pro


----------



## IcaroZero (26. Juni 2015)

Hab/hatte ich auch, nicht wirklich laut, aber hörbar.
Vorbau gelöst und Ahead-Schraube etwas angezogen. Jetzt ist es weitesgehend weg.

Sollte es wieder vermehrt auftreten, müsst ich mir auch was ausdenken.


----------



## alpinea310 (26. Juni 2015)

Hat bei mir nichts gebracht...habe ca 10 mahl alles demontiert und montiert mit viel Fett ,nachgezogen usw,keine Verbesserung.


----------



## laimer83 (26. Juni 2015)

@alpinea310 dachte zunächst auch an den Steuersatz....Schuld war das Tretlager!!! Teilweise echt irre. Bei mir war es unter Last an steilen Anstiegen....war fest davon überzeugt, dass das knacken aus dem Steuerrohr kam. 

Kannst du das Knacken auch im Stand reproduzieren, z.B. Wenn du den Lenker 90 Grad einschlägst und dann das Bike vor und zurück bewegst oder nur unter Last?


----------



## IcaroZero (26. Juni 2015)

Hmmm, musste vorhin feststellen, dass es bei mir auch nur ein kurzer Spaß war. Knackt immer noch, allerdings nicht so wild.


----------



## alpinea310 (26. Juni 2015)

Nein bei mir trits nur bei sprüngen oder wenn ich durch bremsen das Hinterrad abhebe auf.


----------



## Maddin M. (26. Juni 2015)

laimer83 schrieb:


> @alpinea310 dachte zunächst auch an den Steuersatz....Schuld war das Tretlager!!! Teilweise echt irre. Bei mir war es unter Last an steilen Anstiegen....war fest davon überzeugt, dass das knacken aus dem Steuerrohr kam.
> 
> Kannst du das Knacken auch im Stand reproduzieren, z.B. Wenn du den Lenker 90 Grad einschlägst und dann das Bike vor und zurück bewegst oder nur unter Last?



Hast du die Sache weg bekommen? Einfach Tretlager ausbauen und fetten und gut ist?

Habe nämlich das gleiche Problem mit lautem Knacken aus dem Tretlagerbereich...


----------



## ale2812 (26. Juni 2015)

Einfach Tretlager ausbauen ist ja leider bei Pressfit garnicht mal so einfach -.-

etwas mehr spannung auf das tretlager durch fester ziehen der kurbel, hat bei mir geholfen...


----------



## laimer83 (26. Juni 2015)

Maddin M. schrieb:


> Hast du die Sache weg bekommen? Einfach Tretlager ausbauen und fetten und gut ist?
> 
> Habe nämlich das gleiche Problem mit lautem Knacken aus dem Tretlagerbereich...



Bin mittlerweile mit entsprechendem Werkzeug ausgerüstet und hab die Odyssee "SRAM PF30 Lager mit X0 Kurbel", "Reset Racing PF30 Lager mit X0 Kurbel" und aktuell wieder das "RF PF30 X-Type mit im Keller herumliegenden alten XT Kurbel und 30er RF NW Kettenblatt" hinter mir. Mit der BB30 Kurbel hatte ich so meine Probleme, jetzt mit Shimano läuft alles top. Auch wenn es im Moment besch.....eiden aussieht, knarzt nichts mehr 
Warte nun sehnsüchtig auf die neue Shimano XT Kurbel FC-M8000-1. Nach vielem Probieren (HT2, GXP,BB30) hat sich für mich nur Shimano bewährt, da einfaches System ohne lästige Spannringe (SRAM BB30, RF Cinch) oder GXP (bei mir mit leichtem Spiel am alten Rad)


----------



## Maddin M. (26. Juni 2015)

Für das E13 Innenlager braucht man doch nur das BB-Tool zum Ein- Auspressen, oder?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## blende13 (27. Juni 2015)

Ja, das BB-Tool reicht.
Bei meinem Capra Pro ist es auch keine grosse Sache das Tretlager aus und wieder einzubauen.
Für mich ist das Drück-Fit und nicht Press-Fit.


----------



## olligpunkt (28. Juni 2015)

Wie kommt ihr eigentlich mit der Race Face Lenker/ Vorbau Einheit zurecht?
Abgesehen davon, dass mir das Cockpit etwas niedrig erscheint (Gabelschaft zu kurz) habe ich irgendwie Probleme mit den Winkeln am Lenker. Im Moment fahre ich mit der Markierung auf +10 sowohl vorne als auch hinten. Das ist aber auch die einzigste Stellung wo vorne u hinten das gleiche angezeigt wird. Angegeben ist der Lenker ja mit 8 Grad Reward. In welcher Stellung ist das gegeben? Habe bislang Handprobleme, deswegen frage ich.


----------



## th0m (29. Juni 2015)

Ich frage mich schon lange, wie man diese Markierungen am Lenker richtig interpretiert. Der "Nullpunkt" muss doch vom Lenkwinkel des Rads abhängen, von dem der Hersteller des Lenkers und des Vorbaus keine Ahnung haben können.


----------



## KoolKurt (29. Juni 2015)

Hallo allerseits, hab heute festgestellt das ich am Steuerrohr rechts ne Lackabsplitterung habe. Da das Capa mein erster CArbon Rahmen ist weißich jetzt nicht so recht ob ich mir deshalb sorgen machen sollte.
Hab mal ein Foto gemacht so gut es ging.
Was meint ihr dazu, Kundendienst kontaktieren oder ruhig bleiben und weiter fahren?

Danke schonmal....


----------



## giosala1 (29. Juni 2015)

Wegen so ner Kleinigkeit. ..keine Sorge 
Der Lack ist empfindlich. 



KoolKurt schrieb:


> Hallo allerseits, hab heute festgestellt das ich am Steuerrohr rechts ne Lackabsplitterung habe. Da das Capa mein erster CArbon Rahmen ist weißich jetzt nicht so recht ob ich mir deshalb sorgen machen sollte.
> Hab mal ein Foto gemacht so gut es ging.
> Was meint ihr dazu, Kundendienst kontaktieren oder ruhig bleiben und weiter fahren?
> 
> Danke schonmal....


----------



## giosala1 (29. Juni 2015)

Ja stimmt der Schaft könnte länger sein.
Aber beim Fahren merkt man das nicht .
Ich würde den Lenker leicht locker Schrauben. Aufs Bike setzen und nach Gefühl  hindrehen . Auf die Striche auf Vorbau und Lenker brauchst da nicht zu Schauen. Hauptsache er is mittig im Vorbau.



olligpunkt schrieb:


> Wie kommt ihr eigentlich mit der Race Face Lenker/ Vorbau Einheit zurecht?
> Abgesehen davon, dass mir das Cockpit etwas niedrig erscheint (Gabelschaft zu kurz) habe ich irgendwie Probleme mit den Winkeln am Lenker. Im Moment fahre ich mit der Markierung auf +10 sowohl vorne als auch hinten. Das ist aber auch die einzigste Stellung wo vorne u hinten das gleiche angezeigt wird. Angegeben ist der Lenker ja mit 8 Grad Reward. In welcher Stellung ist das gegeben? Habe bislang Handprobleme, deswegen frage ich.


----------



## olligpunkt (30. Juni 2015)

Das hab ich ja gemacht. Ich wollte ja den Punkt wissen an dem der meiste Backsweep vorhanden ist, also 8 Grad.
Oder ist die Geo so, dass in jeder Stellung innerhalb der Markierung 8 Grad sind und sich nur die Höhe ändert??


----------



## th0m (30. Juni 2015)

giosala1 schrieb:


> Aufs Bike setzen und nach Gefühl hindrehen. Auf die Striche auf Vorbau und Lenker brauchst (Du) da nicht zu Schauen.





olligpunkt schrieb:


> Das hab ich ja gemacht. Ich wollte ja den Punkt wissen an dem der meiste Backsweep vorhanden ist, also 8 Grad.
> Oder ist die Geo so, dass in jeder Stellung innerhalb der Markierung 8 Grad sind und sich nur die Höhe ändert??




Natürlich geht es letztendlich nur ums Gefühl, aber es gibt schon extra Striche und Gradangaben, um z.B. nach einem Umbau die selbe Position wiederzufinden und Lenker vergleichen zu können. Letztendlich muss es auch wie olli fragt, einen Punkt geben, an dem der "Upsweep" und "Backsweep" genau nach oben bzw. hinten zeigen. Und das sollte genau der Mittelpunkt der Striche sein, und den kann man mal als Startpunkt nehmen. 

Viele Leute und auch viele Radfirmen bauen den Lenker so ein, dass dieser Mittelpunkt an einer kleinen Markierung oder der Mitte des Vorbaus liegt. Dann ist der Lenker aber immer etwas nach unten gebogen, d.h. der Upsweep wird zum Downsweep. Das entspricht einer Drehung nach hinten. Wenn einem das vom Gefühl gefällt, ist das ja auch OK, aber durch den flachen Lenkwinkel ist der Vorbau so rotiert, dass der "Nullpunkt" des Lenkers und des Vorbaus nicht mehr übereinstimmen.

Man muss das also durch eine Drehung korrigieren, und zwar genau um die Abweichung des Lenkwinkels des Rahmens, den man fährt, mit dem Winkel, den der Vorbauhersteller angenommen hat. Und da habe ich auch keinerlei Ahnung, was die annhemen. 90°, 70°, 65°? Ist das immer gleich oder macht jeder Hersteller einen anderen Strich? Manche machen gar keinen.


----------



## Swenio (30. Juni 2015)

Ganz ehrlich, ich verstehe gerade absolut nicht, worum es geht. In all den Jahren meines Bikerdaseins habe ich noch nie auf die Gradzahlen geachtet. Mittig montiert und so lange gedreht bis ich meinen Wohlfühlpunkt hatte. Aus die Maus. Welche Gradzahl da steht ist doch völlig unwichtig. "Das Feeling muss sich vom Gefühl her gut anfühlen."


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## th0m (30. Juni 2015)

Na ja, im Bikeforum gibt es doch relativ viele Wissenschaflter und Ingenieure, die gerne Sachen ausmessen und wissen _warum_ sich ein Lenker gut oder schlecht anfühlt. 

Und das mit dem Wohlfühlpunkt ist immer so eine Sache. Man gewöhnt sich an alles und stellt den Lenker bei einem neuen Rad dann am ehesten so ein, wie beim alten. Um den Wohlfühlpunkt so richtig zu finden, müsste man immer mal einen Tag mit anderer Einstellung fahren, und da sind so Markierungen und eine "Neutralposition" schon ganz gut.

Aber letztendlich ist es wohl egal und das hier auch der falsche Thread für so detaillierte Diskussionen.


----------



## KoolKurt (30. Juni 2015)

giosala1 schrieb:


> Wegen so ner Kleinigkeit. ..keine Sorge
> Der Lack ist empfindlich.



Gut dann lass ichs mal weiter laufen. THX


----------



## KILLTROY (3. Juli 2015)

CAPRA ACTION!


----------



## exbonner (3. Juli 2015)

Ich überlege mir eine 180er Fox (36er) im Capra einzubauen. Bin mir nur nicht sicher, ob die Kombi 180 vorne und 160 (Monarch) hinten Sinn macht?


----------



## freeridefritz (3. Juli 2015)

Hallo gibt es Capra Fahrer , die sich ein 28er Kettenblatt eingebaut haben? Habt ihr damit gute Erfahrungen bzgl. bergauf fahren gemacht? gibt es Empfehlungen? Ich werd mich höchstwahrscheinlich damit ausstatten, als Kettenblatt zum Tauschen für Touren in den Bergen. Werde dann später mal berichten...


----------



## blende13 (3. Juli 2015)

@freeridefritz 
Nach  ca. 1 Monat mit dem 32er Kettenblat habe ich auf ein 28er gewechselt ( Capra pro 2015).
Es geht auch mit dem 32er, erstaunlich gut sogar, aber mit dem 28er habe ich auf  langen Touren noch einen reserve Gang.
Positiver Nebenevekt ist auch die Kettenlinie, da ich die 2 leichtesten Gänge nun viel weniger brauche.
Und der schwerste Gang reicht mir auch (sicher abhängig vom Gelände das man fährt).


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Jerryf (4. Juli 2015)

blende13 schrieb:


> @freeridefritz
> Nach  ca. 1 Monat mit dem 32er Kettenblat habe ich auf ein 28er gewechselt ( Capra pro 2015).
> Es geht auch mit dem 32er, erstaunlich gut sogar, aber mit dem 28er habe ich auf  langen Touren noch einen reserve Gang.
> Positiver Nebenevekt ist auch die Kettenlinie, da ich die 2 leichtesten Gänge nun viel weniger brauche.
> Und der schwerste Gang reicht mir auch (sicher abhängig vom Gelände das man fährt).



Verkauft Ihr zufällig euer 32er E. Thirteen Blatt wenn Ihr es nicht mehr nutzt? Würde es nehmen


----------



## blende13 (4. Juli 2015)

Sorry, das werde ich schon noch runterfahren.


----------



## MrEtnie (5. Juli 2015)

Hey Leute,
Hier haben doch einige am Capra Comp 1 knarzen am Tretlager erwähnt. Habt ihr euch mal die Lagerschalen vom Raceface Tretlager angeschaut? Bei mir hatte die rechte (Antriebsseite) Lagerschale im Rahmen spiel. Sie hat sich ganz leicht auf und ab bewegen lassen. Das fing circa nach 2-3 Wochen und ungefähr 200 km Fahrstrecke an und nach ungefähr   10 Monaten war es so schlimm, dass ich den Rahmen einschicken musste. Wurde auf Garantie getauscht. Müsst ihr euch mal anschauen. Wenn ihr die Kurbelarme ganz leicht nach innen und außen bewegt, sieht man wie die Lagerschale im Rahmen auf und ab wandert, am Schluss hatte sie bei mir sicherlich 1-2 mm Spiel. Bei Demontage der Kurbel viel mir die komplette Tretlagerschale direkt entgegen.
Mal sehen, ob der Ersatzrahmen länger hält, das knarzen hat auf jeden Fall bereits wieder begonnen.
Lösung könnte hier ein Schraubbares Pressfitlager sein, wie das von E.13 bespielsweise.
http://bythehive.com/e-thirteen/components/pf30-bb/


----------



## thehoff (5. Juli 2015)

Hi,

Ich möchte mein Bike ein wenig aufbessern, daher kommen neue decals,
Und ich wollte mal wissen was euch besser gefällt.

Einmal in Blau vollflächig,
und einmal in Schwarz mit Blauer Kontur (Näher rangehen oder reinzoomen sonst schwer sichtbar)
.

Was sagt euch zu?

lg Hoffi


----------



## Swenio (5. Juli 2015)

Ich finde die schwarze Variante besser ...


----------



## thehoff (5. Juli 2015)

Swenio schrieb:


> Ich finde die schwarze Variante besser ...


Also die mit der Blauen Kontur, da muss man echt genau hinsehen...


----------



## Swenio (5. Juli 2015)

Ich persönlich finde das Blau nicht passig ... Das rahmengrün würde in den Felgen schlüssiger aussehen ...


----------



## Swenio (5. Juli 2015)

Ist halt sehr subjektiv ... Letzten Endes muss es dir gefallen und du musst damit happy sein


----------



## thehoff (5. Juli 2015)

Weils nur 2 klicks ausmachen. hier in grün


----------



## ale2812 (6. Juli 2015)

"Grün und blau, 
schmückt die Sau."
Imho genauso sehen deine Varianten aus


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Swenio (6. Juli 2015)

Die grüne Variante ist definitv das schlüssigere konzept...


----------



## MettiMett (10. Juli 2015)

Hallo. 

Wie schützt ihr euren Lack gegen Einflüsse von Steinen etc? Folie?

Gruß
Metti


----------



## Speci007 (11. Juli 2015)

Nur Straße fahren o. im Stall lassen


----------



## Thiel (11. Juli 2015)

MettiMett schrieb:


> Hallo.
> 
> Wie schützt ihr euren Lack gegen Einflüsse von Steinen etc? Folie?
> 
> ...



Was soll man sonst nehmen? Mir fällt nichts anderes ein.


----------



## ale2812 (11. Juli 2015)

den guten alten fahradschlauch schön ums unterrohr und mit kabelbinder befestigt


----------



## MettiMett (11. Juli 2015)

Dachte an Lackschutzfolie oder einen Protektor. Auch wegen aufsetzen, z.B. im Bikepark.


----------



## TheGoOn (11. Juli 2015)

Hab ne dickere Folie an bestimmten Stellen angebracht. Finde die von YT aber auch echt gut. Muss ma anfragen ob man diese direkt bei ihnen erwerben kann.

Hab ca seid ner Woche ein eckelhaftes Quitschen das ausm Kurbelbereich kommt. Hat schon ähnliches gehabt? Vermute das irgendwas mitm Gewinde nicht stimmt.


----------



## thehoff (11. Juli 2015)

Schau mal im Bikemarkt, easy wraped heisst die glaub ich, die hab ich drauf und bin zufrieden.


----------



## MettiMett (11. Juli 2015)

Ok danke für den Tipp. Ist denn schon Folie verklebt? Also auch an den Stellen wo Kabel am Rahmen schleifen? Habe da leider nicht drauf geachtet beim Testen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## impressive (12. Juli 2015)

von Haus aus ist ne Folie am Unterrohr und an den Kabel-Schleif-Punkten.


----------



## MettiMett (12. Juli 2015)

Ok topp! Danke.


----------



## exbonner (13. Juli 2015)

erledigt


----------



## Kiter94 (13. Juli 2015)

Hat jemand Erfahrungen mit dem Capra AL? Habe leider dazu bisher wenig Infos gefunden...

Und wie ist das bei der Modellpflege von YT, kommt 2016 ein neues Modell? 
(Wird evtl. der Monarch durch einen Dämpfer der besser mit dem progressivem Fahrwerk funktioniert ersetzt?)


----------



## osiander (13. Juli 2015)

>Hallo, habe meins 2 Monate, sehr zufrieden, waren bis gestern 4 tage in den Alpen.Wir haben jeden Tag ca.1300hm gemacht.
Abwärts super, schnell ,  wendig und sicher.
Habe die Maxxis durch Hans Dampf ersetzt, bin auch dann mit den anderen  mitgekommen,
Muss mich noch an das tiefe Tretlager gewöhnen, bin öfters mit der Kurbel hängen geblieben.


----------



## MTBKompase (14. Juli 2015)

Also zu dem AL. Ich habe das 2er. Ich kann mir gerade kein besseres vorstellen. Spritzig. Geht in die Luft Wie ein Vogel. Leicht. Und bergauf Ist kein Problem! Auch bei dem Dämpfer habe ich kein Bedürfnis den zu tauschen! Funktioniert alles Top! 

Gesendet von meinem ALCATEL ONE TOUCH 997D mit Tapatalk


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kiter94 (14. Juli 2015)

Wie viel wiegst du?
Hab mir vor kurzem ein Cube Stereo gegönnt, aber im Vergleich wirkt es wie ein Passat zum Sportwagen  bin von der Optik echt angetan, besonders von der Konstruktion des Rahmens!


----------



## osiander (14. Juli 2015)

Meinst du mich?


----------



## Kiter94 (14. Juli 2015)

Beide!  seit ihr mit dem rockshox Fahrwerk auch bei härteren trails zufrieden? Bei geringerem Fahrergewicht soll es ja sehr progressiv dein


----------



## MTBKompase (14. Juli 2015)

Also Ich wiege so 68. Auf Trail schätze ich 71-2. Im Bikepark dann vllt 74. Also den Dämpfer bin ich in Oberwiesenthal (falls es dir was sagt) die Downhill Strecke gefahren, im Park Und auf Touren. Immer mit selben Luftdruck. Nur im Park habe ich die Kompression auf Mid gestellt wegen Sprüngen. Natürlich Aber auch dort die Downhill strecken. Natürlich wird ein richtiger Downhiller besser gehen Aber Du wirst mit dem Schmuckstück besser runter kommen als manch anderer. 
Nur die Pike habe ich im Park vom Druck her etwas härter gestellt. (habe einen Tocken immer drin) 
Alles in allem muss ich sagen liebe ich das Capra!
Das einzige was mich mit dem Fahrrad bremst Ist mein Fahrkönnen Und mein Kopf 
Das Bike keines Falls.


----------



## MTBKompase (14. Juli 2015)

Ich kann auch noch beifügen, dass ca. 90 % der aktiven Mountainbiker dir Ich kenne, allein schon wegen dem Preisleistungsverhältnis von dem Capra baff sind ^^


----------



## osiander (14. Juli 2015)

Also ich wiege um die 81 kg. Die Gabel war mir zu straff, fahre sie jetzt mit weniger Luft und komme jetzt klar, beim Dämpfer habe ich
die Huber Buchsen eingebaut.Ich habe mich in den Trails in den Alpen noch nie so sicher gefühlt wie diesmal. In Lermoss sind wir die Freeride Strecke runder, ohne Probleme und für meine Verhältnisse recht schnell.


----------



## exbonner (15. Juli 2015)

Ich frag nochmal kurz nach...welches Schaltwerk ist beim Capra mit 2-fach Antrieb verbaut? X9 in lang oder mittel?


----------



## MTBKompase (15. Juli 2015)

Bei dem Al2...lang würde ich sagen...


----------



## Bad-man (16. Juli 2015)

MettiMett schrieb:


> Hallo.
> 
> Wie schützt ihr euren Lack gegen Einflüsse von Steinen etc? Folie?
> 
> ...


http://www.invisiframe.co.uk/YT-INDUSTRIES


----------



## KILLTROY (17. Juli 2015)

Hallo zusammen, jetzt fängt es auch bei mir an mit dem knacken in der Gabel vorne beim starken einfedern an, kommt vom Lenkkopflager. Vom Tretlager kommt auch schon ein knacken beim starken antritt. Hab das AL1  

Gesendet von meinem SM-G900F mit Tapatalk


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## TheGoOn (18. Juli 2015)

Welche Monatgepaste verwendet ihr den für eure Gewinde? Nach 4 Monaten dauerfeuer knarzt und knackt es auch bei mir an bestimmten Stellen.  

Mein Bremsblöcke sind inzwischen auch schon gut abgenuzt. Kann für mich jemand ne Empfehlung ausprechen?


----------



## karni1 (20. Juli 2015)

So nun hat die Knarz und Knack-Seuche auch mein Capra CF Pro Race befallen. Bei starken Schlägen aufs Vorderrad hab ich ein lautes Knacken aus dem Lenkkopflager/Gabel Bereich. Bei Bergauffahrt, also bei Belastung der Kurbel knarzt es aus dem Ketten / Tretlager Bereich. Anrufe ans Service-Telefon funktionieren auch nicht. Zuerst ist man ewig in der Warteschlange, dann klingelt es, aber niemand nimmt ab. Egal wie lange ich es klingeln lasse. Auch nach mehrfachen anrufen. Ich hab Ihnen nun gemailt, bin gespannt wann ich ne Antwort bekomme.


----------



## Maddin M. (20. Juli 2015)

Habe auch vorgeraumer Zeit aus demselben Grund dort angefragt undbekam folgende Antwort:

_Das Video hab ich gesehen und das Knackgeräusch gehört. 


 Anhand des Videos hört es sich an als wäre es mehr auf der rechten Seite wenn diese Belastet wird.
Vermutung liegt hier auf die Hinterbaulager, 
bitte kontrolliert die Verschraubungspunkte des Hinterbaus, ggf. die Lagersitze mal nach fetten und die Lagerverschraubung wieder auf Drehmoment bringen. 


 Beim Neurad ist es immer notwendig nach einer Einfahrzeit von 250-500km alle Schraubverbindungen nochmals zu prüfen und Drehmomente wieder zu korrigieren.
Wichtig sind vor allem Tragende Teile wie, Kurbel,Pedale,Lenker,Vorbau, Hinterbau, auch Laufräder und die Speichenspannung muss hier nochmals kontrolliert werden.
Hintergrund ist das nach den ersten Belastungen sich Teile setzten können und Abweichungen oder Geräuschkulissen entstehen könnten. 
Bitte führe doch mal so einen ersten Service durch. 


 Falls das Knacken dann immer noch vorhanden sein sollte, stehen wir dir gerne Weiterhin zur Verfügung. _

Hatte bis jetzt nur noch keine Zeit, das Capra mal durchzuchecken... es knarzt also weiterhin vor sich hin! __


----------



## MettiMett (20. Juli 2015)

Wie ist sonst so die Zufriedenheit der Capra Gemeinschaft?


----------



## ale2812 (20. Juli 2015)

Ganz wichtig ist, zu erwähnen, daß die e13 laufräder oftmals mit wenig speichenspannung kommen und daher knarzen. Aber das hört man eigtl sehr deutlich...


----------



## TheGoOn (20. Juli 2015)

MettiMett schrieb:


> Wie ist sonst so die Zufriedenheit der Capra Gemeinschaft?



TipTop!


----------



## Swenio (21. Juli 2015)

MettiMett schrieb:


> Wie ist sonst so die Zufriedenheit der Capra Gemeinschaft?


Uneingeschränkt zufrieden... In Love quasi ... Nach knapp 1000 km und 30000hm keinerlei Beschwerden... Wobei ich dazu sagen muss, dass ich inzwischen 60 % der Teile im customaufbau habe ... Status aktuell: ich will kein anderes bike mehr fahren


----------



## KILLTROY (21. Juli 2015)

Ich Liebe es!


----------



## TheGoOn (21. Juli 2015)

Nochma die Frage: was für Beläge für die Guide könnt ihr empfehlen?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## 2ndsky (21. Juli 2015)

Hallo Zusammen,

bin jetzt auch stolzer Besitzer eines Capra Cf Pro. Bin mit dem Rad bisher sehr zufrieden. Mir ist jedoch negativ aufgefallen das zwischen der Gabelbrücke der BOS Deville und meinem Vorderreifen (Maxis High Roller II) lediglich ca. 8 mm Platz ist! Grober Splitt/Steine bleiben hier permanent hängen. Ist das bei euch auch so knapp? Freue mich mal über ne Rückmeldung.

Grüße


----------



## MettiMett (21. Juli 2015)

2ndsky schrieb:


> Hallo Zusammen,
> 
> bin jetzt auch stolzer Besitzer eines Capra Cf Pro. Bin mit dem Rad bisher sehr zufrieden. Mir ist jedoch negativ aufgefallen das zwischen der Gabelbrücke der BOS Deville und meinem Vorderreifen (Maxis High Roller II) lediglich ca. 8 mm Platz ist! Grober Splitt/Steine bleiben hier permanent hängen. Ist das bei euch auch so knapp? Freue mich mal über ne Rückmeldung.
> 
> Grüße


Das hört sich ja nicht gut an. Mal ne Nahaufnahme?


----------



## thehoff (21. Juli 2015)

Hallo,
hab heute meine E13 tsr+ Felge geschrottet... das felgenhorn ist verbogen und innen ist sie komplett aufgerissen.
Gibts für die ein Crash-Replacement?

Wisst ihr an wen ich mich wenden kann wenns eines gibt? Deutschlad vertrieb von E13 oder YT?
und wie lang wirds dauern?

danke, lg


----------



## ale2812 (21. Juli 2015)

thehoff schrieb:


> Hallo,
> hab heute meine E13 tsr+ Felge geschrottet... das felgenhorn ist verbogen und innen ist sie komplett aufgerissen.
> Gibts für die ein Crash-Replacement?
> 
> ...


wend dich an the hive in traunstein per telefon, das ist der deutschland vertrieb von e13.
falls du es über die machen lässt, kann man schon mal 2-9 wochen auf sein laufrad warten.

falls nein, ersetz durch eine ex471 und gut ist.


----------



## thehoff (21. Juli 2015)

ale2812 schrieb:


> wend dich an the hive in traunstein per telefon, das ist der deutschland vertrieb von e13.
> falls du es über die machen lässt, kann man schon mal 2-9 wochen auf sein laufrad warten.
> 
> falls nein, ersetz durch eine ex471 und gut ist.



Ok Danke! naja mit 2 Wochen kann man ja noch leben. 
Meinst du nur die Felge ersetzten?
Wenn ja welche brauch ich denn da, bin im Laufradbau überhautnicht versiert


----------



## 2ndsky (21. Juli 2015)

Hey,

anbei ein Bild. Wie gesagt der Abstand ist ca. 7-8 mm. Wie groß ist der Absand bei euch (BOS Fahrer).


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Jerryf (21. Juli 2015)

2ndsky schrieb:


> Hey,
> 
> anbei ein Bild. Wie gesagt der Abstand ist ca. 7-8 mm. Wie groß ist der Absand bei euch (BOS Fahrer).



hi, ist völlig normal. Die Maxxis werfen halt viel Material um sich...


----------



## Jerryf (21. Juli 2015)

TheGoOn schrieb:


> Nochma die Frage: was für Beläge für die Guide könnt ihr empfehlen?



Hi, hab die Kool Stop organisch. Besser als die Originalbeläge


----------



## ale2812 (21. Juli 2015)

thehoff schrieb:


> Ok Danke! naja mit 2 Wochen kann man ja noch leben.
> Meinst du nur die Felge ersetzten?
> Wenn ja welche brauch ich denn da, bin im Laufradbau überhautnicht versiert


ich würde momentan eher mit einem deutlich längeren zeitraum rechnen. 2 wochen sind im winter drin - egal was dir am telefon versprochen wird. würde für mich nur bei kulanz in frage kommen...

wenn du schnellen ersatz willst, hilft nur ersatzfelge. 
hast du keinen laufradbauer, fahrradladen des vertrauens? die ex471 ist eine der besten alu felgen und hat ein super preis-leistungsverhältnis. neuer satz speichen könnte evtl. trotzden nötig sein. nippel sind bei felge dabei.


----------



## thehoff (21. Juli 2015)

ale2812 schrieb:


> ich würde momentan eher mit einem deutlich längeren zeitraum rechnen. 2 wochen sind im winter drin - egal was dir am telefon versprochen wird. würde für mich nur bei kulanz in frage kommen...
> 
> wenn du schnellen ersatz willst, hilft nur ersatzfelge.
> hast du keinen laufradbauer, fahrradladen des vertrauens? die ex471 ist eine der besten alu felgen und hat ein super preis-leistungsverhältnis. neuer satz speichen könnte evtl. trotzden nötig sein. nippel sind bei felge dabei.



Ich werd mal hören was die mir morgen so erzählen. Ich werd sie diese woche mal probieren auszubiegen, aber da ist ein riss im Felgenbett der mir sorgen macht. hab leider noch keinen Radladen in Linz (Ö) gefunden mit dem ich wirklich zufrieden bin. Bei dem beratung und preis/leistung passt, die meisten hier sind sehr XC-Lastig ausgestattet


----------



## thehoff (22. Juli 2015)

ale2812 schrieb:


> ich würde momentan eher mit einem deutlich längeren zeitraum rechnen. 2 wochen sind im winter drin - egal was dir am telefon versprochen wird. würde für mich nur bei kulanz in frage kommen...
> 
> wenn du schnellen ersatz willst, hilft nur ersatzfelge.
> hast du keinen laufradbauer, fahrradladen des vertrauens? die ex471 ist eine der besten alu felgen und hat ein super preis-leistungsverhältnis. neuer satz speichen könnte evtl. trotzden nötig sein. nippel sind bei felge dabei.



weisst du zufällig welche speichen ich für die DT Swiss brauche?


----------



## ale2812 (22. Juli 2015)

thehoff schrieb:


> weisst du zufällig welche speichen ich für die DT Swiss brauche?


nein sorry.
was hat e13 gesagt?


----------



## thehoff (22. Juli 2015)

Ja 74€ plus 14€ versand nach Österreich mindstens 2 Wochen weil sie grad nicht lagernd sind.
Hab jetzt bei einem Online Händler die selbe um 96€ gesehen und werd mir diese bestellen.

Nachdem ich mich bei Speichen nicht wirklich auskenne auf was ich schaun muss geh ich das mal lieber nicht ein das ich dann 28 neue Speichen brauche. 
Beim Speichenrechner kommt folgendes raus:
E13: 274/275mm
DT-Swiss: 275/276mm
Hab jetzt keine ahnung ob ich da wegen 1mm andere speichen brauch...


----------



## ale2812 (22. Juli 2015)

also es nicht über e13 zu machen, ist aus dem zeitlichen aspekt mit sicherheit richtig

zur felge sag ich nichts weiter. ich wage mal zu behaupten, dass die unbekannte speichenlänge der laufradbauer schon rausfinden können sollte


----------



## 2ndsky (24. Juli 2015)

Hey, 

leider fängt es bei mir im Steuerrohrbereich auch schon an zu knaxen/knarzen. Ist echt en Hammer Bike aber das schon nach 1 Woche....
Konntet Ihr das Problem beheben bzw. hat jemand von YT ein Feedback diesbezüglich bekommen? Meine Idee wäre jetzt den Steuersatz zu prüfen und ggf. zu fetten. Bei meinem Alu Allmountain war das immer die Lösung. Was muss ich jetzt bei Carbon mehr beachten. Kann ich trotzdem im Steuerlagerbereich fetten bzw. muss ich ein spezielles Produkt einsetzten? Freu mich über Feedback von euch. Greez


----------



## exbonner (24. Juli 2015)

Hat eigentlich schon mal jmd. die Pike gegen eine 36er Fox getauscht und kann etwas dazu sagen? Insbesondere, ob die Performance spürbar besser ist im Hinblick auf den hohen Preis der Fox.

Hat mal grad jmd. die Schaftlänge der Pike im Capra CF zur Hand?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MettiMett (24. Juli 2015)

2ndsky schrieb:


> Hallo Zusammen,
> 
> bin jetzt auch stolzer Besitzer eines Capra Cf Pro. Bin mit dem Rad bisher sehr zufrieden. Mir ist jedoch negativ aufgefallen das zwischen der Gabelbrücke der BOS Deville und meinem Vorderreifen (Maxis High Roller II) lediglich ca. 8 mm Platz ist! Grober Splitt/Steine bleiben hier permanent hängen. Ist das bei euch auch so knapp? Freue mich mal über ne Rückmeldung.
> 
> Grüße


Ein paar Bilder vom Bike?


----------



## 2ndsky (24. Juli 2015)

@MettiMett 
habe ich schon mal geposted:
#1192
http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/t/yt-industries-capra-27-5.732961/page-48#post-13107005

Gruß


----------



## MettiMett (24. Juli 2015)

2ndsky schrieb:


> @MettiMett
> habe ich schon mal geposted:
> #1192
> http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/t/yt-industries-capra-27-5.732961/page-48#post-13107005
> ...


Meinte eher vom ganzen Bike


----------



## bosc28 (24. Juli 2015)

exbonner schrieb:


> Hat eigentlich schon mal jmd. die Pike gegen eine 36er Fox getauscht und kann etwas dazu sagen? Insbesondere, ob die Performance spürbar besser ist im Hinblick auf den hohen Preis der Fox.
> 
> Hat mal grad jmd. die Schaftlänge der Pike im Capra CF zur Hand?



Die Schaftlänge von meiner Pike im Capra CF war 170mm.


----------



## bansaiman (26. Juli 2015)

Wenn man mehrere Tage im Bikepark mit richtigen DH Strecken verbringt -z.B. Leogang- und vllt vorne noch 170-180mm Gabel nutzt, macht das dann mit dem Capra noch Spaß oder empfiehlt sich dann ein DHler?

Weiß nicht, ob ich mir das Capra holen oder lieber ein Trailbike und ein DEvinci Wilson/YT Tues2 anschaffen soll.
Fahre einige Male pro Jahr in den Park wie Winterberg u.Ä. in der Mitte Deutschlands (was mit Tyee gut ging) , 7-12 Tage in den Bikeurlaub a Hinterglemm, finale Ligure, San Remo, La Blanc und bin nächstes Jahr 4 MOnate in der Region Leogang...also dementsprechend paar mal die Woche in Leogang und Hinterglemm zum Radeln.


----------



## Kadauz (26. Juli 2015)

Was fährst Du denn aktuell?


----------



## FrankausHalle (27. Juli 2015)

2ndsky schrieb:


> Hey,
> 
> leider fängt es bei mir im Steuerrohrbereich auch schon an zu knaxen/knarzen. Ist echt en Hammer Bike aber das schon nach 1 Woche....
> Konntet Ihr das Problem beheben bzw. hat jemand von YT ein Feedback diesbezüglich bekommen? Meine Idee wäre jetzt den Steuersatz zu prüfen und ggf. zu fetten. Bei meinem Alu Allmountain war das immer die Lösung. Was muss ich jetzt bei Carbon mehr beachten. Kann ich trotzdem im Steuerlagerbereich fetten bzw. muss ich ein spezielles Produkt einsetzten? Freu mich über Feedback von euch. Greez



Was gibt's da großartig zu überlegen? Ran an das Bike, Steuersatz aufschrauben, ordentlich säubern und fetten. Wenn es dann immer noch knackt weißt du, dass es nicht am Steuersatz liegt.


----------



## 2ndsky (27. Juli 2015)

FrankausHalle schrieb:


> Was gibt's da großartig zu überlegen? Ran an das Bike, Steuersatz aufschrauben, ordentlich säubern und fetten. Wenn es dann immer noch knackt weißt du, dass es nicht am Steuersatz liegt.


Ok! Steuersatz gecheckt. Ist jedoch leider die Verbindung zwischen Gabelkrone und Tauchrohr der BOS Deville. Leider nach bereits 2 Touren..... Hat sonst jemand so ein Problem gehabt. Wartezeit bei YT bzw. BOS?
Gruß


----------



## FrankausHalle (28. Juli 2015)

Du meinst zwischen Gabelkrone und Standrohr? Wie ärgerlich, falls es dort wirklich knackt.
Wie hast du denn festgestellt, dass diese Verbindung knackt?

Schau doch mal in den Bos Deville-Threat. Der ist ellenlang und es würde mich wundern, wenn du der Erste mit diesem Problem bist. Dort stehen auch noch viele andere hübsche Sachen zur Gabel.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## KILLTROY (29. Juli 2015)

Hi, hat wer interesse  an der SRAM Guide R komplett  mit Scheiben von meinem Capra AL1 werde auf Zee umrüsten. Lg  

Gesendet von meinem SM-G900F mit Tapatalk


----------



## FGRacing66 (29. Juli 2015)

Sonst noch wer?


----------



## empik (31. Juli 2015)

2ndsky schrieb:


> leider fängt es bei mir im Steuerrohrbereich auch schon an zu knaxen/knarzen. Ist echt en Hammer Bike aber das schon nach 1 Woche....
> Konntet Ihr das Problem beheben bzw. hat jemand von YT ein Feedback diesbezüglich bekommen? Meine Idee wäre jetzt den Steuersatz zu prüfen und ggf. zu fetten. Bei meinem Alu Allmountain war das immer die Lösung. Was muss ich jetzt bei Carbon mehr beachten. Kann ich trotzdem im Steuerlagerbereich fetten bzw. muss ich ein spezielles Produkt einsetzten? Freu mich über Feedback von euch. Greez


Ich hab auch ein Knacken in dem Bereich, aber mit der Pike. Die Lager hab ich schon gereinigt und neu gefettet (waren eh nicht dreckig), das hat nichts geholfen.
Ich hab meins nun knapp über ein Jahr, kanns sein dass Steuersatz-Lager da schon hinüber sind? Bei pi*daumen 4000km artgerechter Verwendung (trails, alpen, ab und zu bikepark)?


----------



## MTBKompase (31. Juli 2015)

Meine Ziege hat jetzt 5 Tage Bikepark hintersich gebracht. Bin nach Wie Vor mega zufrieden 

Osternohe 
Bischofsmais 
Spicak


----------



## FrankausHalle (31. Juli 2015)

FGRacing66 schrieb:


> Anhang anzeigen 408231
> 
> Sonst noch wer?



Das Thema gab es schon mal. Musste mal ein bissel im Netz wühlen. Liegt wohl daran, dass es zwischen ISG-Halterung und Rahmen zu Spannungen kam und die Lackierung riss. In den folgenden Capra-Modellen ist die ISG-Halterung dann auch nicht mehr lackiert. Sollte also unbedenklich sein.


----------



## FGRacing66 (31. Juli 2015)

FrankausHalle schrieb:


> Das Thema gab es schon mal. Musste mal ein bissel im Netz wühlen. Liegt wohl daran, dass es zwischen ISG-Halterung und Rahmen zu Spannungen kam und die Lackierung riss. In den folgenden Capra-Modellen ist die ISG-Halterung dann auch nicht mehr lackiert. Sollte also unbedenklich sein.



Jo dann wohl wie beim Evil - Alu/Carbon - verschiedene Ausdehnung und dann gibts Lackrisse...

Gut danke !


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MTBKompase (1. August 2015)

Jerryf schrieb:


> Hi, hab die Kool Stop organisch. Besser als die Originalbeläge


Welche ausführung hast du da gewählt?


----------



## blende13 (11. August 2015)

Frage an alle mit Bos Kirk.

Meiner ist gerade aus dem Service bei Bos zurück. Eingeschickt habe ich ihn da er beim einfedern vibrierte.
Ist jetzt besser aber leider nicht ganz weg. Zudem habe ich das gefühl, dass die HSC verstellung nicht mehr so gut funktioniert. Wo ich vorher 2 Klicks klar bemerkte haben, habe ich nun schon fast probleme 8 Klicks zu unterscheiden.
Zudem wird der Dämpfer extrem schnell warm. 20 mal beim herumrollen bis zur hälfte eingefedert, und er hat schon mindestens 40 C. Hatte bis jetzt keinen Dämpfer der nur annähernd so warm wurde.
Hat jemand von euch gleiche Probleme?


----------



## Kadauz (11. August 2015)

Naja, bei den Außentemperaturen und Sonne haste schnell die 40°C.


----------



## blende13 (11. August 2015)

Im Schatten bei ca. 25 Grad.
Mein Monarch + ist wird kaum wärmer.


----------



## olympia (11. August 2015)

habt ihr das auch?
eine sache nervt mich schon ein wenig und zwar das ich das gefühl habe das das tretlager extrem niedrig ist.
ich setze im trail berg hoch bei jeder kleinen unebenheit mit den pedalen auf. teilweise ist das ziemlich gefährlich wenn eine seite ein abgrund ist :O
habt ihr auch solche erfahrungen?
ich hab jetz schon weniger sag am dämpfer eingestellt da ich dachte das ich dadurch niedriger im Rad sitze aber es ist nicht viel besser geworden.


----------



## Swenio (12. August 2015)

olympia schrieb:


> habt ihr das auch?
> eine sache nervt mich schon ein wenig und zwar das ich das gefühl habe das das tretlager extrem niedrig ist.
> ich setze im trail berg hoch bei jeder kleinen unebenheit mit den pedalen auf. teilweise ist das ziemlich gefährlich wenn eine seite ein abgrund ist :O
> habt ihr auch solche erfahrungen?
> ich hab jetz schon weniger sag am dämpfer eingestellt da ich dachte das ich dadurch niedriger im Rad sitze aber es ist nicht viel besser geworden.


 
hallo olympia,

das tiefe Tretlager ist ein typisches Merkmal von einem Race Enduro... man soll sehr tief im Rad stehen... weil das für die Bergabperfomance viel Sicherheit bei hohen Geschwindigkeiten gibt... im Uphill hat man natürlich dann diesen Nachteil in Kauf zu nehmen... wenn man sich aber erstmal darauf eingestellt und ein Gefühl für das Bike entwickelt hat, kann man gut damit umgehen und z.B. mit halben Pedalschlägen etc. arbeiten... ich weiß inzwischen ganz genau wo ich drüber komme und wo ich evtl. fahrtechnisch etwas nachhelfen muss... einfach "stumpf drüber Pedalieren" funktioniert nicht ...

Dafür geht es dann aber runter wie Sau ...


----------



## MettiMett (18. August 2015)

IcaroZero schrieb:


> Aus dem Grund hatte ich mich dagegen entschieden, und mir den "Outride" geholt.
> Die Top-Lösung ist das auch nicht. Das (mehr oder weniger) versiffte Vorderrad hat man trotzdem im Auto liegen. Außerdem muss man den beiliegenden Steckachsenadapter seitlich etwas abdrehen, damit die Gabel drauf passt.
> Außerdem ist das System mit Steckachse nicht mehr abschließbar.


 
Nicht mehr anschließbar? Laut Thule Support schon oO


----------



## IcaroZero (18. August 2015)

Haben die auch gesagt wie?
Der Schnellspanner (in dem auch der Schließzylinder integriert ist) fällt ja weg und wird durch den Steckachsenadapter ersetzt.
Da ist dann nix mehr zum Abschließen da.
Kannst Dir ja mal die Anleitung runterladen, ganz am Ende ist der Part mit der Steckachse.

Außer es gäbe überraschenderweise ein Nachfolgemodell, bei dem das geht.


----------



## ale2812 (18. August 2015)

Ist nicht abschließbar. Bei mir hat der 15mm Adapter gepasst. Rad sitzt bombenfest, keine Einschränkungen bei alpenpässe, kurven etc...


----------



## IcaroZero (18. August 2015)

Zu beachten wäre vielleicht noch, dass bei den e13-Rädern mit 20mm-Achse der Schnellspanner ein wenig am Thule anschlägt, und somit nicht ganz aufgeht. Dadurch geht das Einschrauben der Steckackse etwas schwer.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MettiMett (18. August 2015)

Werde da nochmal nachhaken


----------



## MettiMett (18. August 2015)

Welche Paste empfehlt ihr bei Carbonrahmen zum Fetten vom Tretlager etc?


----------



## giosala1 (19. August 2015)

MettiMett schrieb:


> Welche Paste empfehlt ihr bei Carbonrahmen zum Fetten vom Tretlager etc?



nimm normales Fett, Carbonpaste ist quasi flüssiges Schleifpapier


----------



## psychorad!cal (19. August 2015)

Wie lange gibt Yt Garantie auf den Rahmen?Garantie nur für Erstbesitzer?Ich frag nur weil ich ein gutes angebot auf ein neues Capra habe alerdings aus 2ter hand,und man sieht ja einige die am Tratlager gerissen sind auf Pinkbike.


----------



## turbo-555 (19. August 2015)

psychorad!cal schrieb:


> Wie lange gibt Yt Garantie auf den Rahmen?Garantie nur für Erstbesitzer?Ich frag nur weil ich ein gutes angebot auf ein neues Capra habe alerdings aus 2ter hand,und man sieht ja einige die am Tratlager gerissen sind auf Pinkbike.



dieses problem wurde behoben, die spätere 2014 modelle und alle 2015 modelle sind nicht betroffen, wenn so was passiert tauscht yt das carbon teil gegen einen mit neuen design


----------



## psychorad!cal (19. August 2015)

Auch für nicht Erstbesitzer?


----------



## turbo-555 (19. August 2015)

psychorad!cal schrieb:


> Auch für nicht Erstbesitzer?



das weiss ich nicht...


----------



## ale2812 (19. August 2015)

psychorad!cal schrieb:


> Auch für nicht Erstbesitzer?


natürlich steht das nach wie vor auf der yt page:

_10. Garantie

Ausschließlich für Bikes aus der Kategorie „Enduro“ gewähren wir freiwillig eine zusätzliche Garantie. Deine gesetzlichen Rechte und vertraglichen Gewährleistungsansprüche bleiben hiervon unberührt.

a. Über die gesetzliche Gewährleistungspflicht hinaus garantieren wir dir, dass YT Rahmen der Trailkategorie ab dem Modelljahr 2014 innerhalb eines Zeitraumes von 3 Jahren ab Auslieferung frei von Material- und Verarbeitungsfehlern sein werden. Die Garantie erstreckt sich nicht auf Verschleißteile sowie Schäden an der Lackierung/Anodisierung. Verschleißteile sind: Lagerachsen, Wälzlager inkl. deren Dichtungen und Schmierstoffe (Rillenkugellager/Schrägkugellager/Nadellager etc.), Gleitlager, Führungen und Dichtungen von Federelementen, Antriebskomponenten (Kette/Ritzel/Kettenblätter/Freiläufe), Bremsbeläge.

b. Dennoch eingetretene Fehler werden wir nach eigenem Ermessen auf unsere Kosten durch Reparatur oder Lieferung neuer oder generalüberholter Teile beheben. Außerdem behalten wir uns vor, bei Nichtverfügbarkeit Ersatz in einer anderen Farbe/einem anderen Design oder durch ein gleichwertiges Produkt aus einem nachfolgenden Modelljahr zu ersetzen. Sonstige Ansprüche aufgrund dieser Garantie, insbesondere auf Schadensersatz oder Ersatz der Transport- und Montagekosten, sind ausgeschlossen. Deine vertraglichen oder gesetzlichen Rechte werden jedoch durch diese Garantie nicht berührt.

c. Ohne Einschränkung deiner gesetzlichen Gewährleistungsrechte gelten für die Garantie folgende zusätzliche Bedingungen:
Die Garantie gilt nicht, wenn das Fahrrad Schäden oder Verschleißerscheinungen aufweist, die durch einen unsachgemäßen bzw. nicht bestimmungsgerechten Gebrauch gemäß den auf unserer Website dargestellten Einsatzgebieten für das jeweilige Fahrrad verursacht sind. Unsachgemäßen Gebrauch stellen dabei insbesondere folgende Maßnahmen dar:
• Vernachlässigung des Produkts (ungenügende Pflege und Wartung)
• Veränderungen am Rahmen oder an der Gabel (z. B. Gravuren oder Lackierungen)
• An- und Umbau zusätzlicher, von uns nicht ausdrücklich freigegebener Komponenten oder Austausch der von uns verbauten Komponenten bei Auslieferung durch nicht gleichartige Komponenten
• fortdauernder Betrieb eines Bikes mit falsch eingestellten, defekten oder ausgeschlagen Lagern oder defekten Federelementen
• Beschädigungen des Sitzrohrs im Bereich seines Überstandes zum Oberrohr infolge einer zu weit aus dem Sitzrohr herausgezogenen Sattelstütze

Außerdem gilt die Garantie nicht, wenn das Fahrrad Schäden oder Verschleißerscheinungen aufweist, die durch Überbeanspruchungen jeglicher Art, insbesondere Stürze und Sprünge, verursacht sind. Überbeanspruchungen liegen jedenfalls vor bei:
• einer Deformation des Rahmens. Dies ist die Folge einer Überbelastung und damit ein Zeichen eines nicht sachgemäßen Einsatzes
• einem verbogenen oder gebrochenen Schaltauge (Befestigungspunkt des hinteren Schaltwerks). Dies ist ein Resultat von Überlast oder fehlerhafter Justage. Dieses Bauteil stellt eine Sollbruchstelle dar und schützt Rahmen und Schaltwerk vor der Beschädigung durch Überlastung
_
*d. Unsere freiwillige Garantie gilt nur für den Ersterwerber des Produktes und erfordert eine Kopie des originalen Kaufbelegs.*
-----------------------------------------------------
mittlerweile sind es nur noch 3 jahre - es waren es nicht anfang 2014 noch 5, dann ende 2014 4 jahre?


----------



## MettiMett (24. August 2015)

Hallo,
spannt ihr euer Capra in einen Montageständer? Wenn ja dann nur an die Reverb?
Gruß


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Tesafilm (24. August 2015)

Könnt ihr mal ein Feedback zu euren Capra's abegeben, wie es sich so Downhill oder im Bikepark macht und ob es dafür zu empfehlen ist? Vielleicht noch mit kurzem Vergleich zu eurem alten Rad. 
Thx


----------



## ale2812 (24. August 2015)

Tesafilm schrieb:


> Könnt ihr mal ein Feedback zu euren Capra's abegeben, wie es sich so Downhill oder im Bikepark macht und ob es dafür zu empfehlen ist? Vielleicht noch mit kurzem Vergleich zu eurem alten Rad.
> Thx


http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/t/yt-i...paukenschlag-zum-carbon-enduro.686751/page-72


----------



## HairyBallz (25. August 2015)

Ich hoffe das passt hier hin 

Kleine Review zum Capra AL1


----------



## MettiMett (26. August 2015)

MettiMett schrieb:


> Nicht mehr anschließbar? Laut Thule Support schon oO



Ok er ist niocht abschließbar mit 20mm Adapter. Das verkrafte ich.

Aber nun habe ich mein Capra auf dem Outride 561 montieren wollen und die BOS Gabel passt nicht richtig.
Der Spanner ist nicht mehr zu verwenden und wenn man nur die Achse reindreht ist das Ganze etwas wackelig.

Jemand ähnliche Erfahrungen/Lösungen?


----------



## MettiMett (26. August 2015)

IcaroZero schrieb:


> Aus dem Grund hatte ich mich dagegen entschieden, und mir den "Outride" geholt.
> Die Top-Lösung ist das auch nicht. Das (mehr oder weniger) versiffte Vorderrad hat man trotzdem im Auto liegen. Außerdem muss man den beiliegenden Steckachsenadapter seitlich etwas abdrehen, damit die Gabel drauf passt.
> Außerdem ist das System mit Steckachse nicht mehr abschließbar.



Also der Outride passt leider nicht mit der BOS Devilöe.


----------



## IcaroZero (26. August 2015)

Was passt denn nicht?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## DiscoBlumentopf (26. August 2015)

Weiß jemand ob das Capra in den Proride passt? Ich wollte mir am Freitag einen zulegen. Oder sollte ich eher so einen Standardträger mit zwei Armen zum einklemmen kaufen?


----------



## MettiMett (27. August 2015)

FGRacing66 schrieb:


> Anhang anzeigen 396040
> Und das ist eben besagtes Problem, deswegen habe ich das Rad erst einmal oben drauf transportiert aber es scheint nicht so schlimm zu sein.


 
In dem post siehst du dass es geht.
Ich habe den Proride seit 4 Jahren im Einsatz, allerdings Alu-Rahmen.

Also passen wird dieser auch beim Capra aber bin nur skeptisch wegen Carbon und Rahmenklemmung.
Allerdings knallt man diese halt dann nicht bis zum Anschlag. Im endeffekt bleibt mir auch nichts anderes übrig, da der Outride nicht mit der BOS Gabel passt.


----------



## FGRacing66 (27. August 2015)

Mit 32'er Blatt passt es aber wie gesagt auch unter die Züge !


----------



## DiscoBlumentopf (27. August 2015)

Perfekt, danke Leute


----------



## FGRacing66 (27. August 2015)

Und anknallen tu ichs auch... Hebt


----------



## IcaroZero (27. August 2015)

MettiMett schrieb:


> ..., da der Outride nicht mit der BOS Gabel passt.



Liest man mal die Kommentare bei z.B. Amazon, scheint's bei RockShox-Gablen auch nicht immer zu passen.
Hab so den Eindruck die hatten bei Thule irgendein Stück Alurohr genommen, was gerade da lag, ohne sich vorher die Maße an den verschiedenen Gablen anzuschauen.

Mit Schraubstock, Feile und etwas Geschick bekommt man das Rohr aber auf den richtigen Durchmesser, wenn man nicht gerade ne Drehbank zur Hand hat.


----------



## MettiMett (27. August 2015)

IcaroZero schrieb:


> Liest man mal die Kommentare bei z.B. Amazon, scheint's bei RockShox-Gablen auch nicht immer zu passen.
> Hab so den Eindruck die hatten bei Thule irgendein Stück Alurohr genommen, was gerade da lag, ohne sich vorher die Maße an den verschiedenen Gablen anzuschauen.
> 
> Mit Schraubstock, Feile und etwas Geschick bekommt man das Rohr aber auf den richtigen Durchmesser, wenn man nicht gerade ne Drehbank zur Hand hat.


 
Das Problem ist bei der BOS, dass der Spannhebel nicht verwendet werden kann, da das Plastik des Trägers im Weg ist.
Sehr schlecht konzipiert von Thule.
Ich werde nun das Bike so oft es geht in den Kofferraum packen und bei längeren Reisen, mit mehreren Bikes kommt es aufs Dach in meinen alten Proride.
Diese Pille muss ich dann wohl leider schlucken.

Ich denke der Massive Rahmen des Capra ist dem Proide gewachsen, wenn nicht, dann will ich es auch gar nicht im Bikepark fahren^^


----------



## IcaroZero (27. August 2015)

MettiMett schrieb:


> Das Problem ist bei der BOS, dass der Spannhebel nicht verwendet werden kann, da das Plastik des Trägers im Weg ist.



Das ist auch Mist. Die Steckachse geht bei mir noch geradeso (schwergängig) rein.



MettiMett schrieb:


> Ich denke der Massive Rahmen des Capra ist dem Proide gewachsen



Drück mal mit dem Daumen fest gegen das Unterrohr (auf der Oberseite). Ein wenig Eindrücken lässt sich das Carbon schon. Halten (beim Fahren) wir das mit Sicherheit. Punktbelastungen sind aber immer blöd, mit Gewalt anziehen würd ich den Proride nicht unbedingt.


----------



## MettiMett (27. August 2015)

.


----------



## MettiMett (27. August 2015)

Welche Gabel fährst du? Leider zerkratzt der Thule Adapter auch die Gabel.

Also ich konnte nicht feststellen, dass er sich eindrücken lässt.
Mit Gewalt habe ich den Träger auch beim Alu-Rahmen nicht angezogen.
Paar Lappen zwischen und gut^^


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## IcaroZero (27. August 2015)

Das gleiche wie Du.

Irgendwie ist das mit den Haltern alles nix. Die sind nur für Feld-/Wald-/Wiesenfahrräder gemacht. Zu den neuen Geometrien passt das irgendwie alles nicht so recht.

Beste ist - wenn man's hat - große Karre (Bulli): Tür auf, Bike rein, fertig


----------



## MettiMett (27. August 2015)

IcaroZero schrieb:


> Das gleiche wie Du.
> 
> Irgendwie ist das mit den Haltern alles nix. Die sind nur für Feld-/Wald-/Wiesenfahrräder gemacht. Zu den neuen Geometrien passt das irgendwie alles nicht so recht.
> 
> Beste ist - wenn man's hat - große Karre (Bulli): Tür auf, Bike rein, fertig


 
Ja so sehe ich das auch.

Also deine BOS Deville passt rein?
Bei mir passt sie mit Spannhebel nicht rein und ohne wackelt es irgendwie wenn man an der Gabel zieht.
Davon mal ab, dass ich den Outride verkehrtrum auf das Dach montieren muss, da sonst die Heckklpappe anschlägt.


----------



## IcaroZero (27. August 2015)

Vielleicht ist Dein Spannhebel etwas straffer eingestellt. Bei mir gehts gerade so.
Ich hatte eben so ne Blitzidee, ob man am Thule an der Stelle nicht ne Ecke raussägen kann, damit der Hebel weiter aufgeht.
Das Loch würde ich dann mit Kohlefaser und Epoxharz etwas versetzt wieder zupappen. Kram hätt ich da.

Hast Du den Steckachsenadapter schon korrekt abgefeilt/abgedreht?


----------



## thehoff (27. August 2015)

Ich hab mir einen dachträger von yakima geholt, der hält am vorderrad. Ist super verarbeitet und hält bombe!


Gesendet von meinem iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## MettiMett (27. August 2015)

IcaroZero schrieb:


> Vielleicht ist Dein Spannhebel etwas straffer eingestellt. Bei mir gehts gerade so.
> Ich hatte eben so ne Blitzidee, ob man am Thule an der Stelle nicht ne Ecke raussägen kann, damit der Hebel weiter aufgeht.
> Das Loch würde ich dann mit Kohlefaser und Epoxharz etwas versetzt wieder zupappen. Kram hätt ich da.
> 
> Hast Du den Steckachsenadapter schon korrekt abgefeilt/abgedreht?


 
Was gibt es da denn abzupfeilen? Oo
Hatte ich eigentlich nicht vor.


----------



## MettiMett (27. August 2015)

thehoff schrieb:


> Ich hab mir einen dachträger von yakima geholt, der hält am vorderrad. Ist super verarbeitet und hält bombe!
> 
> 
> Gesendet von meinem iPhone mit Tapatalk


 
Welchen und für welche Gabel?


----------



## MettiMett (27. August 2015)

Der klingt ja topp.

http://www.1dachbox.de/yakima-front...ozXrX3bi50ONRfF_-uMiZm3zIu6STWvLfgaAiXr8P8HAQ


----------



## IcaroZero (27. August 2015)

MettiMett schrieb:


> Was gibt es da denn abzupfeilen? Oo
> Hatte ich eigentlich nicht vor.



Dann nimm den Adapter mal raus, und halte ihn so in die Gabelaufnahme. Da wirst Du sehen dass der Durchmesser zu groß ist.

Aber bevor das ausartet: Ich hab schon dran rumgefeilt, da ist mit Umtauschen nix mehr zu retten.
Wenn Deiner noch neu ist, vielleicht wirklich zurückschicken und den von Yakima nehmen. Das sieht echt nicht schlecht aus.


----------



## Lightning_AL (27. August 2015)

Für mein altes Canyon hatte ich diesen hier verwendet. Hatte auch keine Probleme damit. Ist vielleicht für euch eine Alternative.

http://www.amazon.de/Fahrradträger-...&sr=8-1&keywords=dachträger+menabo+steckachse

Gruß
Andreas


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## thehoff (27. August 2015)

Ich habe den frontloader, klemmt das rad, also kein ausbauen oder so nötig


Gesendet von meinem iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## MettiMett (27. August 2015)

thehoff schrieb:


> Ich habe den frontloader, klemmt das rad, also kein ausbauen oder so nötig
> 
> 
> Gesendet von meinem iPhone mit Tapatalk


 
Wie ist dieser so von der Verarbeitung und Haltbarkeit?


----------



## MettiMett (27. August 2015)

So der yakima ist bestellt. Zwar 130 Takken aber dafür wohl ganz gut und besser durchdacht als der Thule Einheitsbrei ;-)


----------



## thehoff (28. August 2015)

Also bisher is mir nichts aufgefallen!


Gesendet von meinem iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## oesi (28. August 2015)

Schönen Nachmittag die Herrschaften, i weiß ned ob i hier richtig bin aber ganz verkennt bin i denk i ned 
Und zwar folgendes: Ich spiele ich mit dem Gedanken mir ein YT Capra zuzulegen. 
Leider bin ich bei den letzten Testtagen von YT dieses Jahr nicht da und wollte fragen ob Ihr jemanden kennt oder jemand von Euch im raum Salzburg, Schladming, Bayern, etc. etc. wohnt und oder am biken is und man sich mal für eine Kiste Bier auf den Hobel schmeißen kann ?!

Wäre Euch super dankbar.

LG Daniel


----------



## freeridefritz (2. September 2015)

Grüß Euch, gestern mein Capra bekommen und bin leider schon bei den ersten Schritten im Zusamenbau gescheitert. Habe keinen Drehmoment-Schlüssel und kein Torx für das Anschrauben des Schaltwerks (bei 1 + 11). 

Habt Ihr nenn Tipp? Was holt man sich da?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MettiMett (2. September 2015)

Bin mit diesem seit ein paar Jahren sehr zufrieden:

http://www.amazon.de/MIGHTY-880275-...11&sr=8-1&keywords=drehmomentschlüssel+mighty


----------



## freeridefritz (2. September 2015)

Hi, danke. Hab mir den mal bestellt, allerdings den hier mit der Verlängerung:

http://www.bike-discount.de/de/kaufen/mighty-drehmomentschluessel-2-24-nm-inkl.-bits-30385

Ich vermute ich brauche die Verlängerung, weil die Torx Schraube am Schaltwerk relativ weit drinnen sitzt. Ehrlichg gesagt tue ich mich mit der Anleitung an genau dieser Stelle etwas schwer. Verstehe nicht ganz, warum man das Schaltwerk selber anschrauben muss.

Ebenfalls war bei mir das Schaltwerk schon "auseinander gestellt" , in der Anleitung war beschrieben, dass man es selber tun muss.

Sowas verwirrt halt....


----------



## MettiMett (2. September 2015)

Verlängerung hab ich mehrere gehabt. 

So war es denke ich besser zu verpacken.


----------



## ale2812 (2. September 2015)

vermutlich, weil so unter keinen umständen kräfte auf das schaltwerk lasten.

ist das dein erstes MTB mit scheibenbremse? schaltwerk ist doch auch nur t25 (wie an den scheiben bei is standard) oder nicht? sowas hat doch selbst mein top peak mini tool, dass ich im rucksack rumtrage


----------



## kellion2 (2. September 2015)

Hallo Zusammen.
Ich besitze aktuell ein Scott Genius LT 20 (2012) und möchte mir nächstes Jahr das Capra Pro bestellen.
Meine Frage ist nun folgende: Man liest, dass die Preise nächstes Jahr kräftig angehoben werden. Denkt ihr dass dies auch bei YT der Fall sein wird?


----------



## freeridefritz (3. September 2015)

ale2812 schrieb:


> vermutlich, weil so unter keinen umständen kräfte auf das schaltwerk lasten.
> 
> ist das dein erstes MTB mit scheibenbremse? schaltwerk ist doch auch nur t25 (wie an den scheiben bei is standard) oder nicht? sowas hat doch selbst mein top peak mini tool, dass ich im rucksack rumtrage


 
Hi, ja macht Sinn.

Der T25 Bit aus meinem Werkzeugkoffer ist irgendwie verschütt gegangen... Natürlich immer die, die du brauchst...


----------



## Straightflush (4. September 2015)

Ich hab das 2014 capra pro mit dem mavic crossmax laufradsatz.
Das hintere laufrad hat

A: eine zu schwache felge
B: einen beschissenen reifen wenns nass wird

Da die felge schon sauber verzogen ist möchte ich ich was robustes einspeichen lassen, das hält und auch nen dicken reifen trägt.

Jetzt find ich auf der hp von mavic weder eine ersatzfelge für das hinterrad noch infos ob ne andere felge passt.

Kann ich da einfach die felge für vorne, dies bei tnc gibt einspeichen lassen?
Gibts ne robustere alternative?

Danke schon mal!


----------



## Kesan (4. September 2015)

Gibt es bei Mavic nicht sowas wie Crash Replacement ?


----------



## ale2812 (4. September 2015)

Dt swiss ex471
Eine der besten alu felgen im Moment


----------



## Straightflush (4. September 2015)

Kann ich die dt swiss felge einfach mit der mavic nabe und den speichen verwenden?
Die nippel schaun ja schon "speziell" aus...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## freeridefritz (4. September 2015)

Hi Leute, bei mir hat sich heute bei meiner ersten Ausfahrt mit meinem neuen Capra AL der Monarch Dämpfer zusammengezogen. 
Ich hatte das schonmal bei nem anderen Dämpfer, da musste ich den Dämpfer aufmachen und die Dichtungen tauschen.

Kann das bei nem nagelneuen Dämpfer auch passieren? Sollte ich den einschicken wegen Garantie? Was würdet ihr machen?

Danke & Gruß


----------



## Kesan (4. September 2015)

Straightflush schrieb:


> Kann ich die dt swiss felge einfach mit der mavic nabe und den speichen verwenden?
> Die nippel schaun ja schon "speziell" aus...


Das wird nicht passen ,alleine schon von der Anzahl der Speichen, die genannten DT Swiss gibt mit 28 oder 32. Deine dürften mit 24 ausgestattet sein. Willst du andere Felgen kannst Dir gleich Gedanken machen über einen neuen Laufradsatz. Bei Mavic passt meist nur das originale , das ist der Nachteil bei Mavic Systemlaufräder. Deswegen vorhin auch der Hinweis wegen Crash Replacement.


----------



## Straightflush (5. September 2015)

Hatte ich fast vermutet. Dann lass ich das ertmal zentrieren zieh nen dicken schlappen drauf und schau mal was passiert. Ein neuer laufradsatz ist mir zu teuer. Im winter schau ich halt mal ob die felge für vorn auch hinten eingespeicht werden kann. Falls das schon jemand gemacht hat, bzw. eine andere lösung für mein problem kennt bitte kurz info?

Danke für eure hilfe!


----------



## Climax_66 (6. September 2015)

Ich behaupte mal das die vordere und hintere Felge gleich sind bei den Mavic Crossmax, kann zumindest kein Unterschied feststellen und die Tech infos sind identisch.


----------



## Kesan (6. September 2015)

Wenn es die Crossmax Enduro ist , vorne 21mm Innenbreite mit 24 Speichen und hinten 19mm mit 20 Speichen


----------



## Big Lutz (6. September 2015)

Hat schon jemand das Knacken im Tretlagerbereich wegbekommen?
Bei mir knackt es, wenn ich den linken Kurbelarm belaste. Und das nach der ersten Ausfahrt  und ein bisschen springen.


----------



## ScottyFR20 (6. September 2015)

Komme gerade aus meiner Werkstatt. Habe ebenfalls ein Knarzen aus dem Tretlagerbereich - mittlerweile bin ich ratlos. Habe die Dampferbuchsen gefettet, das Tretlager gefettet (obwohl es eher ein Einweglager ist) und es knarzt immer noch. Zusätzlich habe ich alle Schraubverbindungen überprüft und ggf. nachgezogen. Jetzt kann es ja nur noch sein, dass das Tretlager im Sitz beweglich ist (entweder zwischen Lager und Lageraufnahme oder zwischen Lageraufnahme und Fahrradrahmen. Spiel habe ich keins. Bin mal gespannt, ob jemand eine Lösung hat


----------



## giosala1 (7. September 2015)

Hatte schon mal von euch einer eine locker Kettenstrebe ?
Beim Rad meines Sohnes war das das Knacken am Rad.
Das Lager hinten beim Bremssattel war locker im Lagersitz. Konnte man mit dem Finger rausdrücken.
Die beiden Streben hatten an der Verbindung  dann so ca 1-2mm Spiel. Hat ewig gedauert bis ich da drauf gekommen bin.
Nach 3 erfolglosen Mails an YT selber gemacht. Blaues Loctide ums Lager , jetzt hälts es - Rad ist ruhig. Auh nach 4 Tagen Saalbach.


----------



## ScottyFR20 (7. September 2015)

Habe beide Kettenstrebenlager hinten schon getauscht und durch sündhaft teure Max Enduro Bearings ersetzt. Die alten hatten nach 3 Monaten Spiel. Die Lager sitzen fest in der Strebe, da ist nichts locker. Ich bestelle mir jetzt eine neue Kette und schaue, ob das System immer noch knackst. Ist nicht so einfach, den Übertäter zu finden...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hawk77 (8. September 2015)

Wer noch ein Alu will, diese sind zur Zeit wieder lieferbar sowie auch die comp2  siehe yt webseite


----------



## -Tiger- (9. September 2015)

Was fahrt ihr denn für Reifen auf der Ziege? Mein hinterer High Roller sieht mit der Zeit etwas angeknabbert aus und muss wohl bald ersetzt werden. Ich bin prinzipiell zufrieden mit den Reifen und würde die auch wieder draufpacken, wollt aber mal eure Alternativvorschläge hören. Die Reifen sollten hauptsächlich bergab funktionieren und auch auf Felsen und Wurzeln grippen, Bikepark steht auch immer mal wieder auf dem Programm. Trotzdem sollte der Rollwiderstand nicht zu extrem sein, im Regelfall muss ich auch hochradeln. Die Serienbereifung hat was das angeht ganz gut gepasst.


----------



## TheGoOn (9. September 2015)

Diese frage hab ich mir inzwischen auch schon gestellt, mit sicht auf den Herbst / Winter. Ich hab zwar noch nicht alzu viele verschiedene Reifen gefahren. Aber ich werde mir demnächst die Kombi Schwalbe MM am Vr / HD am Hr drauf machen. Wird dann sicher mehr Rollwiderstand ergeben aber mit dieser Komb bin ich gut durch gekommen. 
Zum Bikepark kann ich hierzu aber keine Meinung äussern.


----------



## ale2812 (9. September 2015)

Hier könnt ihr alles nach lesen.


----------



## -Tiger- (10. September 2015)

ale2812 schrieb:


> Hier könnt ihr alles nach lesen.



Danke für den Link, den kenne ich aber schon. Meine Frage war nicht, was sich über die Jahre an allgemeinem "Dünnpfiff" zum Thema Enduro Reifen angesammelt hat. Ich wollte wissen, was die Capra Reiter hier ihrer Ziege auf die Hufe genagelt haben und wie sie damit zufrieden sind. Daher auch die Frage hier in der Capra Ecke und nicht in besagtem Reifenfred


----------



## ale2812 (10. September 2015)

wenn im enduro reifen thread dünnpfiff steht, kann man dir nicht helfen. dann viel spass mit der expertise hier im thread, wie bspw. die vermutung, dass der rollwiderstand vom HD > ist als beim HR2 (no offense)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hawk77 (10. September 2015)

ich kenn zwar die "Vermutung" nicht aber ich kann dir sagen dass es je nach MOdell der Reifen am Vorderrad tatsächlich so ist .
Getestet mit nem HR2 TLR 2,3(29er) und HD Trailstar 2,35(29er) am Vorderrad. Der HD hat mit der Mischung minimal mehr Rollwiderstand als der genannte HR. Wie sich die 2,4er vom Capra verhalten keine Ahnung(die wären mir zu schwer).

@-Tiger-
Wir sind schon mehrere Kombos auf den Capras gefahren.
Empfehlung Bikepark ist für vorn auf jeden Fall der Magic Mary(macht sau spass) oder der HR2 in 2.3. Hinten ist wieder Geschmackssache, wir haben hier Nobby,Ardent,HD,MountainKing,Trailking,HR2 getestet.
Für Touren ist mein Kumpel(capra) mit den Mountainkings zufrieden, kann aber rutschig werden wenns nass wird  Bikepark issa vorn dann mit MM gefahren.
Nobby Nic,HR2 und Trailking haben uns nicht gefallen am Hinterrad. Ich persönlich mag hier den Ardent sehr, da er sehr robust ist und im Park kann man Ihn gut Sliden lassen ohne dass er nach einem Tag Park, kaputt ist. Zudem rollt er super auf Tour.
Mein Favorit somit(komm auch ans Capra wenn es da ist): HD TS vorn und Ardent hinten. Bin ich so mit meinem vorherigen Bike auch im Bikepark gefahren und ging gut(ist natürlich keine Schlamm Kombo).

gruss hawk


----------



## TheGoOn (10. September 2015)

...


----------



## ale2812 (10. September 2015)

oh gott, bevor ich hier so halbwissen und vermutungen stehen lasse, bring ich hier doch nochmal ein paar fakten mithinein (welches auch aus dem enduro reifen thread stammt). der HR2 ist ein allround DH reifen, der nun mit dünnerer karkasse angeboten wird. also von grund auf hat dort der rollwiderstand keine rolle gespielt. im gesamten maxxis sortiment, rollt nur der shorty, wetscream und swampthing schlechter. der HD ist ein hinterradreifen - bspw an dem centerblock zu erkennen, der nichts anderes macht, als den rollwiderstand zu verringern - zulasten von bremstraktion. also kein besonders empfehlenswerter VR, aber gerade mit supergravity karkasse ein gute options für das HR.

aber um hier mal mit fakten zu kommen; bitte sehr:
http://www.bike-magazin.de/service/bike_wissen/rollwiderstand-von-reifen/a14795.html
da kann man unten eine pdf runterladen, die eine tabelle mit den rollwiderständen enthällt.


Conti X-King 2,4 23,5 Watt 549 g
Specialized Renegade 2,1 27,0 Watt 470 g
Michelin Wild Race’R 2,25 27,6 Watt 474 g
Geax Saguaro wh. 2,0 35,6 Watt 568 g
AM
Conti Mountain King 2,4 25,5 Watt 654 g
Schwalbe Nobby Nic 2,4 28,4 Watt 654 g   (der alte)
*Schwalbe Hans Dampf 2,35 29,7 Watt 759 g*
Vredestein Black Panther 2,2 30,2 Watt 663 g
Specialized Purgatroy 2,3 33,4 Watt 652 g
Maxxis Ardent 2,25 Exo 35,9 Watt 669 g
Bontrager XR4 2,35 42,1 Watt 000 g
Kenda Nevegal 2,35 DTC > 45 Watt 748 g
ED
Schwalbe Fat Albert Rear 2,4 31,3 Watt 744 g
Maxxis Ardent 2,6 33,5 Watt 822 g
WTB Moto 2,3 35,2 Watt 830 g
Conti Rubber Queen 2,4 37,5 Watt 769 g
Schwalbe Fat Albert Front 2,4 37,8 Watt 732 g
*Maxxis High Roller II 2,4 > 45 Watt 860 g*
Michelin Wild Grip’r 2,35 > 45 Watt 962 g

Natürlich kann man auch das rad zu jedem thema neu erfinden und so tun, als sei die richtige reifen-, brembelag-, ketten-, sattelwahl ein CAPRA thema - spricht ja nichts dagegen, aber weshalb man dann so ignorant abwertend auf hilfreiche verlinkungen reagieren muss, erschließt sich mir nicht.

PS: HD (ohne SuperGrav), Ardent, NobbyNic und MK sind alles, aber keine adäquate bereifung für so ein potentes bike wie das capra und erst recht keine empfehlswerte bereifung für den bikepark. ich meine wir reden hier von gewichten um und unter 800g... WENN man spezifisch capra orientiert sucht, würde ich mir mal für hinterradreifen karkassen ala speci grid, schwalbe supergravity, conti prot apex, maxxis DD (bald erhältlich) anschauen.

PPS: ein gut dämpfender HR-reifen ist im capra hinterbau sehr angenehm


----------



## TheGoOn (10. September 2015)

Danke für den Post! Um noch kurz was klarzustellen! Ich hab nicht geschireben das ich den HansDampf am Vorderrad montieren werde 

Und danke für den Link mit den Rollwiderständen, kannte ich bis jetzt noch nicht.


----------



## hawk77 (10. September 2015)

Die Werte sind Asbach(2013) und wie im Artikel ja auch schon erwähnt:

*1. Gummimischung*
..... Ein Schwalbe Hans Dampf mit Pace-Star-Gummimischung rollt beispielsweise mit 29,7 Watt. Der gleiche Reifen mit griffigerer Trail-Star-Mischung kommt dagegen auf 41,8 Watt. Satte 29 Prozent Unterschied.

somit HD TrailStar (damals) "gemessen" 4 Watt weniger als der HR2 2.4.  Wahnsinn 

Soll doch jeder fahren was er will   ich montier mir den HD gern ans Vorderrad 

So nun wart ich mal weiter auf die Ziege 

Die Leute die schon eine haben könn ja mal wieder paar neue Bilder posten ?  Besonders das weisse.


----------



## ale2812 (10. September 2015)

1. die werte sind von 2013, aber diese beiden reifen dürften unverändert sein
2. steht da >45 W
3. ist mit absoluter sicherheit die 60a variante vom HR2 (mit der härtesten gummi-mischung - also nicht mit TS vergleichbar), da die DH version in 42a um die 60 Watt rollwiderstand hat (quelle kann ich im moment nicht mit dienen und habe auch keine lust zu suchen) 
4. muss man auch die gewichtsverteilung auf dem bike mitbedenken. man kann ja auch am dämpfer und gabel ablesen, dass man bergauf immer über 70% des gewichts auf dem HR hat und somit der rollwiderstand vom VR immer unbedeutender wird! selbst auf der geraden wird man nicht bei 50:50 sein...
5. sind 12,1W von 29,7W mehr als 29% - aber das scheint ja aus dem pdf kopiert zu sein
6. gibst du hier erfahrungswerte als all mountain fahrer wieder - was sich ja auch an deiner reifenempfehlung niederschlägt. mal als bsp: der 2014 am capra verbaute conti 2,4 TK wird so mit 1,3-1,6 bar gefahren (natürlich gewichtsabhängig). das capra ist fürs berg ab fahren gemacht und 800g reifen sind da einfach fehl am platz. wenn man auch mal unsauber durch steinfelder doublen will, kommt man eigtl an supergravity, prot apex etc nicht vorbei. selbst der HR2 2,4 ist für mich zu pannenanfällig.


----------



## chost (10. September 2015)

wenn wer,seine ziege aus alu 2 abgeben möchte,bitte melden,suche eine gebrauchte.

mfg


----------



## -Tiger- (10. September 2015)

ale2812 schrieb:


> ...aber weshalb man dann so ignorant abwertend auf hilfreiche verlinkungen reagieren muss, erschließt sich mir nicht.


Hey sorry mann, entspann dich mal wieder, ich wollte dich nicht angreifen. Ich hab mich brav für deinen Link bedankt und nie behauptet, daß der nicht hilfreich ist, war aber halt nicht neu für mich. Den "Dünnpfiff" hatte ich bewusst in Anführungszeichen gesetzt und noch nen Zwinkersmiley verbaut, war nicht aggro gemeint. Also bitte wieder Frieden auf Erden und zurück zum Thema 

Klar steht in dem Reifenfred viel brauchbares aber eben auch viel Grundsatzdiskussion, die mich nicht weiter bringt. Deshalb wollte ich spezifisch wissen, was die, die ein Capra haben darauf fahren und genau die Frage hab ich eingangs gestellt. Sind ja jetzt auch paar für mich sehr brauchbare Antworten gekommen, danke dafür


----------



## hawk77 (11. September 2015)

ale2812 schrieb:


> 1. die werte sind von 2013, aber diese....


Fahr mal deine Gravity Reifen ich fahr meine "AllMountainReifen" 
Die reichen mir ja bis zur Eisdiele


----------



## ale2812 (11. September 2015)

hawk77 schrieb:


> Fahr mal deine Gravity Reifen ich fahr meine "AllMountainReifen"
> Die reichen mir ja bis zur Eisdiele


steht die 77 bei dir tatsächlich für den jahrgang oder doch für den iq?

ich wünsch dir viel spass mit dem capra, das ist genau dein bike! vergess nur nicht die HR2 gg einen waschechten bikepark reifen ala ardent zu tauschen. 

wenigstens ist der einsatzort, genau wie gedacht.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hawk77 (11. September 2015)

es ging hier um Erfahrungswerte mehr nicht wenn du keine AM Reifen fahren willst is doch ok warum nimmst du alles persönlich?
Ich bin schon Gravity Reifen gefahren, ich brauch die Teile aber nicht  also fahr ich das was mir gefällt. Jedem das seine aber andern seine Meinung aufprügeln und nichts anders zu akzeptieren is schon unter aller Kanone 

Fahr deine Reifen ich fahr meine und wenn du willst können wir uns gern nächst Jahr im Bike Park treffen und ne Runde biken statt hier über Reifen zu diskutieren 
Oder hast du Angst das dich jemand mit nem IQ von unter 77 mit nem AM Reifen abkocht ? 

gruss hawk


----------



## hawk77 (11. September 2015)

Hat jemand schon ne Steckachse gefunden die ins Capra hinten passt?
Ohne Schnellspanner mein ich.


----------



## turbo-555 (11. September 2015)

hawk77 schrieb:


> Hat jemand schon ne Steckachse gefunden die ins Capra hinten passt?
> Ohne Schnellspanner mein ich.




willst du so eine Steckachse montieren? warum?

(ich frage nur weil ein freund von mir hat so eine Achse, nicht mit der Capra kompatibel, und möchte eine Schnellspanner Achse )


----------



## hawk77 (11. September 2015)

hi turbo, ich finds einfach besser, das Hinterrad bau ich ja so gut wie nie raus für Transport oder sonstiges.  
Und wenn es denn mal sein muss gehts ja auch per Werkzeug fix raus.

Find ich einfach schöner.

gruss hawk


----------



## ale2812 (11. September 2015)

Und dank der 700g Reifen sind platten  unmöglich  ^^


----------



## ernmar (14. September 2015)

Mit welchem Drehmoment zieht ihr die Sattelklemmenschraube an? Kann dazu leider nichts von YT finden.

Danke.


----------



## ale2812 (14. September 2015)

ernmar schrieb:


> Mit welchem Drehmoment zieht ihr die Sattelklemmenschraube an? Kann dazu leider nichts von YT finden.
> 
> Danke.



Suchfunktion! Die Frage kam natürlich schon x-mal auf... 



ale2812 schrieb:


> 5 Nm laut der pdf datei von YT im umgang mit dem werkstoff carbon - falls hier von der sattelklemmschelle gesprochen wird[/QUOTE


----------



## Chrisinger (14. September 2015)

Könnt ihr eine Empfehlung wegen der Rahmengröße geben? Ich 173 und hab eine 81er Schrittlänge. Persönlich tendiere ich immer zu dem Größeren Rahmen. Bei beinem Torque EX fahr ich zum Beispiel auch einen M Rahmen

Wäre für Tipps sehr dankbar


----------



## Jerryf (14. September 2015)

ja da passt M
fahre ich auch mit 171cm


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Chrisinger (15. September 2015)

Ok danke. Ich hab eigentlich nur Bedenken wegen dem langen Sitzrohr und der 150er Reverb


----------



## zichl (15. September 2015)

Chrisinger schrieb:


> Ok danke. Ich hab eigentlich nur Bedenken wegen dem langen Sitzrohr und der 150er Reverb


Wird auch nicht funktionieren. Ich bin auch 173/81 klein, fahre zwar ein wicked, da ist aber das Sattelrohr genauso lang, und ich muss meine 125er reverb auf Anschlag rein schieben.


----------



## Chrisinger (15. September 2015)

Ok wie befürchtet


----------



## Jerryf (15. September 2015)

wieso soll M bei ihm nicht funktionieren? 
bei mir mit 171cm u gr M Capra steht die 150er Reverb min 3cm raus...


----------



## zichl (15. September 2015)

Jerryf schrieb:


> wieso soll M bei ihm nicht funktionieren?
> bei mir mit 171cm u gr M Capra steht die 150er Reverb min 3cm raus...


Das musst du mir erklären. Wenn ich meine reverb 5 cm raus ziehe Pedaliere ich mit den Zehenspitzen.


----------



## Jerryf (15. September 2015)

was muss man da erklären? 
sattelhöhe: 0,885 x 81cm beinlänge = aufgerundet 72cm von tretlagermitte bis sattelkante.
außerdem fährst du ja nicht mal capra. 
foto kann ich später von daheim posten. da sieht man es schön


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Chrisinger (15. September 2015)

@Jerryf was hast du für eine Schrittlänge?


----------



## zichl (15. September 2015)

Jerryf schrieb:


> was muss man da erklären?
> sattelhöhe: 0,885 x 81cm beinlänge = aufgerundet 72cm von tretlagermitte bis sattelkante.
> außerdem fährst du ja nicht mal capra.
> foto kann ich später von daheim posten. da sieht man es schön


Was bringt mir diese Formel wenn es nicht hinhaut mit einer 175er Kurbel? 
Als wäre es beim capra anders als beim wicked.


----------



## ale2812 (15. September 2015)

nur um zu vermeiden, dass hier an einander vorbei gesprochen wird:
ist der untere teil der reverb maximal versenkt, schaut die reverb noch gute 3 cm raus.
wenn man also sagt, man hat seine reverb 3 cm rausgezogen, schaut sie schon gute 6 cm raus...

Fahre im Capra M mit 88 SL die reverb 5cm rausgezogen (also gute 8cm insgesamt). danach würde ich nicht davo ausgehen, dass man mit 81cm SL glücklich wird.

ob man an die ganze sache so mathematisch ran gehen kann, ist bei unterschiedlichen SAGs auch fraglich.


----------



## zichl (15. September 2015)

ale2812 schrieb:


> nur um zu vermeiden, dass hier an einander vorbei gesprochen wird:
> ist der untere teil der reverb maximal versenkt, schaut die reverb noch gute 3 cm raus.
> wenn man also sagt, man hat seine reverb 3 cm rausgezogen, schaut sie schon gute 6 cm raus...
> 
> ...


So wie du sie fährst Haut es für mich genau hin. Ich habe 7 cm weniger Schrittlänge und fahre die reverb 7,5 cm tiefer als du. Also komplett versenkt und eben nur 125 anstatt 150 mm.


----------



## bartos0815 (15. September 2015)

81er schritt ergibt nach der formel 72cm sattelhöhe- richtig, aber rechnen wir mal:
46er rahmen+ 22cm reverb (ganz eingeschobene voll ausgefahrene 150er reverb von ok sattelrohr rahmen bis mitte sattelstreben)+3cm (auszug) + 4cm sattelhöhe ab mitte sattelstreben= 75cm sitzhöhe!
naja geht wohl knapp nicht!


----------



## zichl (15. September 2015)

Gibt es einen Grund warum die Kurbel Länge hier vollkommen ausser acht gelassen wird? Wenn ich die dazu nehme und einfach mal 10 mm Pedal abziehe kosmetisch genau auf 810 mm mit 125er reverb.


----------



## Jerryf (15. September 2015)

hab sl 81cm
capra hat ne 170mm kurbel
und nein die reverb ist nicht komplett drin. bild folgt später 
daher verstehe ich nicht wieso hier leute etwas in frage stellen was andere andere in der Realität bereits seit März so fahren...


----------



## bartos0815 (15. September 2015)

Jerryf schrieb:


> hab sl 81cm
> capra hat ne 170mm kurbel
> und nein die reverb ist nicht komplett drin. bild folgt später
> daher verstehe ich nicht wieso hier leute etwas in frage stellen was andere andere in der Realität bereits seit März so fahren...


und du bist sicher eine 150er reverb montiert zu haben?


----------



## zichl (15. September 2015)

Jerryf schrieb:


> hab sl 81cm
> capra hat ne 170mm kurbel
> und nein die reverb ist nicht komplett drin. bild folgt später
> daher verstehe ich nicht wieso hier leute etwas in frage stellen was andere andere in der Realität bereits seit März so fahren...


Machen die 5 mm nen nennenswerten Unterschied? Es geht doch darum dass du meine Aussage ebenso in Frage stellst. Ob wicked oder capra oder sonst was ist doch egal. Sitzwinkel ist gleich somit ist es auch vergleichbar. Ich würde sagen 150 mm geht nicht und fertig. Er kann es aber ja gerne testen und notfalls gegen 125 mm tauschen.

Evtl sitzt du auch höher auf dem Bike? Ich habe da auch schon festgestellt dass da die Vorlieben etwas variieren.


----------



## Jerryf (15. September 2015)

sagen kann man viel.  andere fahren es halt . ja capra m hat die reverb in 150mm


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## zichl (15. September 2015)

Jerryf schrieb:


> sagen kann man viel.  andere fahren es halt . ja capra m hat die reverb in 150mm


Er hat nach Meinungen gefragt. Ist deine jetzt alleine gültig? Du fährst es so, mir wäre es nicht möglich. Schon gar nicht mit 30 mm Auszug.


----------



## Chrisinger (15. September 2015)

Danke Leute für die Meinungen.
Ich bin mal auf die Bilder von Jerryf gespannt. 
Mir wird wohl nichts übrig bleiben als es zu testen bzw bei meinem Torque auszumessen und es dann zu vergleichen. Die Option mit der 125er Reverb steht ja auch noch


----------



## Jerryf (16. September 2015)

also gestern nachgemessen.   72cm Sattelhöhe ist eingestellt.  Dabei kann man die 150er  Reverb noch 1,8cm reinschieben


----------



## Chrisinger (16. September 2015)

Ok, danke. Die 72cm sind von wo nach wo gemessen?


----------



## Jerryf (16. September 2015)

Mitte Tretlager bis Satteloberkante


----------



## Schepperbeppo (16. September 2015)

Aloha,
ich wollte mal fragen ob irgend jemand schon seine Deville wegen dem Knacken aus der Gabelbrücke zu Bos geschickt hat und falls ja was genau gemacht wurde...
Grüßle...


----------



## alpinea310 (16. September 2015)

Hab meine eingeschickt aber noch nicht zurückbekommen...


----------



## sud (19. September 2015)

Hatte meine eingeschickt und nach ca. 6 Wochen wieder bekommen. Gabel kam mit neuem Gabelschaft (dummerweise fehlte aber eine neue Kralle...), knacken ist seitdem nicht mehr aufgetreten


----------



## juh (21. September 2015)

Also zur Sitzhöhendebatte:
Neues Capra CF in M mit Reverb (150mm) und der bescheidenen Körpergröße von 173cm (Schrittlänge in der Schnellmessung zwischen 81 und 82cm) geht gut. Ich hab die Reverb noch etwas ausgezogen (knapp 4,5cm unterhalb dem Ende der Schelle) - allerdings hab ich den Seriensattel direkt umgebaut auf einen SLR.

Grüße, Jörg


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ale2812 (21. September 2015)

habe am WE auch einen slr verbaut und musste die sattelstütze nochmal ca. 2 rausziehen. fahre jetzt die reverb 7cm raus gezogen (sl 88). demnach ist Größe M für SL81+ auf jeden fall kompatibel


----------



## ScottyFR20 (22. September 2015)

Falls jemand auch dieses Knacken beim Treten hat:

Bei mir lag das Problem am Dämpfer. Genauer: am vorderen Gleitlager mit Buchse.
Ich habe die alte schwarz eloxierte Buchse runtergeschliffen, bis diese im Gleitlager auch tatsächlich geglitten ist und ohne Gewalt montierbar war. Danach war Ruhe.
Zuvor hatte ich das alte Gleitlager durch ein neues ersetzt. Problem: Im ausgebauten Zustand gleitet die unbearbeitete Buchse im Gleitlager problemlos, im eingebauten Zustand des Gleitlagers muss ich die Buchse mit dem Hammer einschlagen. 

Da das Knacken nicht von Anfang an war, vermute ich, dass das Dämpferauge verzogen sein könnte, obwohl ich es mir nicht so recht vorstellen kann.


----------



## ScottyFR20 (22. September 2015)

Anbei die "Vorrichtung" zum Schleifen, falls jemand einen Versuch starten möchte. 

Auf die Finger aufpassen, Schleifen auf eigene Gefahr...


----------



## DHJack (23. September 2015)

Ich hab mir im Mai schon Huber Buchsen reingemacht. Ich hatte das Problem das sich die Buchsen nicht im Dämpfer gedreht haben, sondern sie sich im Rahmen bewegt haben und dadurch langsam in das Carbon der Dämpferaufnahme eingeschliffen haben!
Jetzt hab ich kein Knacken und Knarzen mehr und das Ansprechverhalten ist deutlich besser geworden!


----------



## ScottyFR20 (23. September 2015)

Bin dabei diese zu bestellen.  Ja, bei mir hat´s auch den Spachtel schon weggerissen. Die Buchsen sind im Originalzustand einfach zu stramm. (bzw. das Dämpferauge ist falsch toleriert)


----------



## zichl (23. September 2015)

Diese Buchsen in den RockShox Lagern sind immer Brutal stramm. An meinem Wicked hatte ich das große Glück, dass die untere Buchse sogar per hand herauszudrücken war und somit perfekt lief. Vor allem weil es dort die meiste Bewegung gibt. Das war aber echt ein Sonderfall. Ansonsten kenn ich es nur so dass man den Dämpfer kaum bewegen kann. Huber hat seine Buchsen ja nicht umsonst erfunden...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ale2812 (23. September 2015)

Also ein gleitlager soll schon stramm sitzen und ein ein-/auspressen per hand ist definitiv nicht ideal und sorgt für schnelleren Verschleiß.

Nichts desto trotz sind die RS buchsen Müll und der Wechsel auf huber lohnt sehr! Viel sensibleres ansprechen des hinterbaus resultiert.


----------



## zichl (23. September 2015)

Jupp, das stimmtschon. Allerdings war es in dem Fall eben gut dass sie so locker waren von Anfang an, zumindest besser als, wie so oft, zu eng. Hat jetzt aber auch schon ein Jahr durchgehalten ohne nennenswertes Spiel. Wenn die Buchse Verschlissen ist kommen definitiv Fox- oder Huberbuchsen rein.


----------



## cdF600 (1. Oktober 2015)

Moin!
Wie ist denn die Aufbauqualität von YT zu bewerten? Bekomme meins heute geliefert. Gibt's irgendwas worauf man speziell achten sollte?
Oder reicht es einfach alle Schraubverbindungen zu kontrollieren?


----------



## MettiMett (1. Oktober 2015)

Sehr gut muss ich sagen. Allerdings knarzt es nun nach Ca. 200km und einmal Bikepark im Steuerrohr.


----------



## Koch86 (1. Oktober 2015)

MettiMett schrieb:


> Sehr gut muss ich sagen. Allerdings knarzt es nun nach Ca. 200km und einmal Bikepark im Steuerrohr.



Hast du ein alu oder CF Rahmen?


----------



## MettiMett (1. Oktober 2015)

Fahre das CF Pro 2015.


----------



## xblubba (3. Oktober 2015)

Hallo,
falls jemand vor hat sein Capra in Gr.M zu verkaufen,dann Angebote bitte zu mir...;-)


----------



## alex08 (4. Oktober 2015)

xblubba schrieb:


> Hallo,
> falls jemand vor hat sein Capra in Gr.M zu verkaufen,dann Angebote bitte zu mir...;-)


Zu verkaufen


----------



## ernmar (6. Oktober 2015)

könnte bitte mal jemand ein Bild von seinem Capra posten bei dem man das Loch auf der linken Seite für den intern verlegten Bowdenzug sehen kann. Ist das Loch original mit meinem Gummipuffer versehen? Ich habe an meinem Rahmen dort nur ein Loch und die Außenhülle des Zuges sitzt dadurch sehr locker und schlägt leicht hin und her. Das ergibt beim bergab fahren ein unschönes Klappergeräusch.


----------



## ale2812 (6. Oktober 2015)

ernmar schrieb:


> könnte bitte mal jemand ein Bild von seinem Capra posten bei dem man das Loch auf der linken Seite für den intern verlegten Bowdenzug sehen kann. Ist das Loch original mit meinem Gummipuffer versehen? Ich habe an meinem Rahmen dort nur ein Loch und die Außenhülle des Zuges sitzt dadurch sehr locker und schlägt leicht hin und her. Das ergibt beim bergab fahren ein unschönes Klappergeräusch.



ja da gehört eigtl ein gummi stück hin. geräusche kann das kabel aber auch dann noch im rahmen erzeugen. da hilft bspw ein weicher gummi schlauch als hülle, ähnlich wie das yt von haus aus unten am tretlager mit dem unterrohrschutz gelöst hat.

kannst dir auch einen besser haltenden pfropf aus selbst verklebenden isolierband bauen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MettiMett (6. Oktober 2015)

Ja das Gummi war bei auch lose. Dann knarzt es ordentlich in der Front.


----------



## ernmar (6. Oktober 2015)

Dankeschön für den Tipp. Werd ich mir mal was basteln.


----------



## chrisle (7. Oktober 2015)

Hallo Zusammen,

ich habe seit KW38 das Capra AL1 (kam übrigens 1 Woche früher als geplant - top!) und möchte auf tubeless umrüsten.
Nun habe ich auf auf der MAXXIS Seite gesehen, dass der HR2 mit Maxxpro nicht "tubeless ready" markiert ist.

Hat jemand die Laufrad Kombi (DT Swiss 1900, HR2) schon auf tubeless umgerüstet?
Konnte in der Suche nichts dazu finden.

Danke und Gruß


----------



## ale2812 (7. Oktober 2015)

Der 2.4 HR2 geht tubeless. uU brauch man zur Montage einen Kompressor. Als ventil kann man bspw die von no tubes nutzen. Als felgenband eignet sich ebenfalls das von no tubes oder das gleich aussehende tesa band. Einfach googeln oder im forum suchen. Kostet nur einen bruchteil...


----------



## chrisle (7. Oktober 2015)

Super Danke. Mich hat nur irritiert, dass es mehrere HR2 gibt, und der auf dem Capra hat die Maxxpro Mischung - diese ist auf der Maxxis Seite nicht mit TR (Tubeless ready) angegeben.

Hast du auch Erfahrung mit der Felge? Problemlos tubeless möglich?


----------



## ale2812 (7. Oktober 2015)

Der reifen ist in der tat nicht TR deklariert, aber es fahren ihn viele tubeless. Ich auch. 

Mit den mavic habe ich keine Erfahrung.


----------



## chrisle (7. Oktober 2015)

ale2812 schrieb:


> Der reifen ist in der tat nicht TR deklariert, aber es fahren ihn viele tubeless. Ich auch.
> 
> Mit den *mavic *habe ich keine Erfahrung.



DT Swiss


----------



## ale2812 (7. Oktober 2015)

chrisle schrieb:


> DT Swiss


Same difference ^^

Einfach 2 lagen felgenband sauber verkleben..  Band sollte passend zur inneren breite sein...


----------



## juh (7. Oktober 2015)

Die Maxxisreifen sind grundsätzlich auch ohne TR schlauchlos montierbar (wobei man dann zum Montieren relativ sicher einen Kompressor braucht). Selten passen aber Reifen und Felge dann nicht perfekt zusammen (Reifen sitzt zu lose auf der Felge) - dann kann der von der Felge ploppen.  
Die exo TR lassen sich halt echt stressfrei montieren - und es gibt sie als 3c.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## KoolKurt (8. Oktober 2015)

Hi Leute,

Ich wollt mal wissen ob bei euch der Reifen auch wie  mit Superkleber fixiert an der Felge klebte ? Hab gestern mein HR zentriert und den Reifen runtergezogen und das war Schwerstarbeit. Es dauerte in etwa 15 min bis ich das Ding mal von der Felge bekam und 2 Reifenheber gingen auch drauf.

Gruss,
K


----------



## MettiMett (8. Oktober 2015)

Das werde ich heute Abend sehen^^


----------



## hawk77 (8. Oktober 2015)

KoolKurt schrieb:


> Hi Leute,
> 
> Ich wollt mal wissen ob bei euch der Reifen auch wie  mit Superkleber fixiert an der Felge klebte ? Hab gestern mein HR zentriert und den Reifen runtergezogen und das war Schwerstarbeit. Es dauerte in etwa 15 min bis ich das Ding mal von der Felge bekam und 2 Reifenheber gingen auch drauf.
> 
> ...


Konnte meine per Hand runterziehen, musste den Reifen natürlich erst komplett vom Felgenrand in die Felgenmitte drücken, dann ging es ohne Probleme.
Sonst sprüh da mal bissl mit spüli/wasser mix ein dann fludschds besser 


Die TR Bezeichnung bei dem Maxxis ,basiert hauptsächlich auf der Seitenwand, welche beim TR, Luftundurchlässiger ist. 
Bin beide Tubeless gefahren , den Nicht TR musste man nur öfter nachpumpen sonst hats super geklappt.

Nachtrag: Wulst natürlich auch anders.

gruss hawk


----------



## juh (8. Oktober 2015)

Bei Maxxis hat der TR neben der etwas gummireicheren Karkasse vor allem einen anders geformten Wulst. Bei den Singleply-Reifen von Maxxis hab ich schon mehrfach von abspringenden Reifen mitbekommen - wenn die eher ,locker' auf der Felge saßen.


----------



## hawk77 (8. Oktober 2015)

juh schrieb:


> Bei Maxxis hat der TR neben der etwas gummireicheren Karkasse vor allem einen anders geformten Wulst. Bei den Singleply-Reifen von Maxxis hab ich schon mehrfach von abspringenden Reifen mitbekommen - wenn die eher ,locker' auf der Felge saßen.


Darum klappts leider auch nicht mit jeder Felge  Muss man dann testen.


----------



## chrisle (8. Oktober 2015)

Danke - habe mal Milch, Ventile und Tape bestellt.
Ich glaube ich besorge mir mal einen Kompressor für die Garage, gibt nichts nervigeres als an der Tanke auf Tubeless umzurüsten.

P.S hier noch ein Foto vom Bike. Eigentlich gehören die Felgendecals noch ab, aber ich bin mir noch nicht sicher, ob ich die behalten möchte.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Portiman (8. Oktober 2015)

Hallo Leute!
Ich habe mir das Capra in L bestellt und bin mir aber nicht ganz sicher, ob die Größe passt...
Ich bin 188 cm mit Ca. 91 cm Schrittlänge. 
Fährt jemand zufällig mit ähnlichen Maßen das Cabra und kann dazu etwas sagen, insbesondere auch zur Sattelüberhöhung?

Ich würde mich auch freuen, wenn ihr nochmal etwas im Vergleich zum Strive Race sagen könnt. Insbesondere zur Sitzposition, da die ja schon grundverschieden zu sein scheinen und zu der Qualität...

Vielen Dank!

Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## the_duke (8. Oktober 2015)

ich bin 1,86 bei ähnlicher Schrittlänge und die Überhöhung ist bei mir sehr gering, würde schätzen keine 5cm


----------



## Portiman (8. Oktober 2015)

Danke für die Info.


----------



## KoolKurt (9. Oktober 2015)

hawk77 schrieb:


> Konnte meine per Hand runterziehen, musste den Reifen natürlich erst komplett vom Felgenrand in die Felgenmitte drücken, dann ging es ohne Probleme.
> Sonst sprüh da mal bissl mit spüli/wasser mix ein dann fludschds besser
> 
> 
> ...



Okay, scheinbar war das nur bei mir so, da ja der Reifen am Felgenrand "klebte"
Aber egal, ist schon wieder aufgezogen. 

THX


----------



## nieroc (15. Oktober 2015)

Habe eine Frage bzgl. der zu verwendenden Folie.

Ende nächster Woche sollte mein Capra CF Comp1 eintreffen und möchte gerne direkt eine Rahmenfolie anbringen. Die Rahmenfarbe ist ja ziemlich matt, sodass es wohl keine glänzende Folie werden kann, wenn man sie so wenig wie möglich sehen soll. Hier ein Beispiel von Easy-Frame: http://www.easy-frame.com/folieneigenschaften/

Ich würde ja gerne die Invisiframe nehmen, wenn sie nur nicht so teuer wäre und der Versand aus UK erfolgen würde.

Kann mir einer behilflich sein bzgl. der Auswahl? Die originale YT-Folie muss ich wohl noch zuschneiden, da es sie nur in Unisize gibt.

Merciii


----------



## MettiMett (15. Oktober 2015)

Benötige auch eine für das Oberrohr und Sattelrohr.


----------



## nieroc (15. Oktober 2015)

Die oben verlinkte SunTek Folie von Easy-Frame käme noch in Frage, jedoch ist diese nur 0,20mm dick und damit deutlich dünner als die 3M, welche es nur in glänzend gibt.

Bin bisschen überfragt, vor allem da man ja eigentlich die Folie auch selbst unzugeschnitten kaufen kann. Zb bei http://www.foliencenter24.com
Jedoch so ganz ohne Schablone bzw. Maße traue ich mich das nicht....


----------



## garfield70 (16. Oktober 2015)

Portiman schrieb:


> Hallo Leute!
> Ich habe mir das Capra in L bestellt und bin mir aber nicht ganz sicher, ob die Größe passt...
> Ich bin 188 cm mit Ca. 91 cm Schrittlänge.
> Fährt jemand zufällig mit ähnlichen Maßen das Cabra und kann dazu etwas sagen, insbesondere auch zur Sattelüberhöhung?
> ...



Hi 
Ich möchte auch mal die Rahmengröße aufgreifen und deswegen meine Frage an die Capra Fahrer

YT gibt bei Rahmengröße M an ....bis 184cm Körpergröße
wenn ich 181cm groß bin, komm ich dann damit hin oder sollte man evtl doch zum "L" greifen? 

Können mir hier die gleich großen Capra Fahrer mal Hinweise geben?

thx


----------



## alex08 (16. Oktober 2015)

Also ich bin 


garfield70 schrieb:


> Hi
> Ich möchte auch mal die Rahmengröße aufgreifen und deswegen meine Frage an die Capra Fahrer
> 
> YT gibt bei Rahmengröße M an ....bis 184cm Körpergröße
> ...


also ich bin 182 mit einer Schrittlänge von 88 cm und fahre ein M und das passt super habe und l probe gefahren und würde nie mit l zurechtkommen 
Gruß 
Alex


----------



## blende13 (16. Oktober 2015)

@garfield70 
Das selbe Problem wie du hatte ich auch.
Hab hier im Forum gefragt ob ich bei jemandem in meiner Region mal Probesitzen kann.
Durfte ein M ausprobieren und dann war für mich klar dass ich ein L brauche (bin 185cm gross).
Für mich die beste Lösung, da die Meinungen über die richtige Rahmengrösse sehr unterschiedlich sein können.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## garfield70 (16. Oktober 2015)

alex08 schrieb:


> Also ich bin
> 
> also ich bin 182 mit einer Schrittlänge von 88 cm und fahre ein M und das passt super habe und l probe gefahren und würde nie mit l zurechtkommen
> Gruß
> Alex



Hi,

deine Größe und Schrittlänge passt mit meiner sehr gut überein...aber...
@blende13 
auch diese Meinung kann ich gut nachvollziehen, die Rahmengröße hat immer auch mit eigener Vorliebe und Wohlfühlfaktor zu tun...

schlauer bin ich jetzt net...werde wohl auch mal Capra Besitzer auftreiben müssen 

ergo DANKE vorerst mal an euch beide


----------



## Schepperbeppo (17. Oktober 2015)

Ich fahr mit 1.81 L und komm damit perfekt klar... schau dass du irgendwo zum probefahren kommst, ist einfach Geschmackssache.


----------



## GaMbIt_muc (17. Oktober 2015)

Ich denke dass das eine ganz individuelle Sache ist. Ich bin 1,80 und dachte mir genau das selbe da ein etwas größerer bzw. längerer Rahmen wahrscheinlich auch passen würde. In meinem Fall liegt mir aber das M so gut dass ich das genommen habe. Vielleicht ist das bei Dir anders. Falls Du die Möglichkeit hast probiere es aus.


----------



## garfield70 (17. Oktober 2015)

Okay...

da muss ich wohl schauen dass ich beiden Rahmengrößen mal probesitzen kann 
die Tendenz scheint bei denen mit meiner Körpergröße unter euch aber mehr Richtung M zu gehen..


----------



## dr.juggles (18. Oktober 2015)

bin 1,85 mit 85sl und das L von meinem kumpel dürfte nicht kleiner sein. finde das L fällt schon recht kompakt aus


----------



## garfield70 (18. Oktober 2015)

Hmmm....ich bin 181 cm groß hab aber "nur" ne 83cm Schrittlänge....
wie sieht den mit diesen Eckdaten die mögliche Rahmengröße aus? NOCH mehr Richtung M? (Probefahren müsste wohl so oder so sein)


----------



## Denny225 (18. Oktober 2015)

Mich würde mal das reale Gewicht vom Capra AL1 interssieren.
Hat es schon mal jemand gewogen?


----------



## Portiman (18. Oktober 2015)

garfield70 schrieb:


> Hmmm....ich bin 181 cm groß hab aber "nur" ne 83cm Schrittlänge....
> wie sieht den mit diesen Eckdaten die mögliche Rahmengröße aus? NOCH mehr Richtung M? (Probefahren müsste wohl so oder so sein)



Wenn du Dir nicht sicher bist und sich eine Probefahrt nicht einrichten lässt, kann ich Dir nachfolgenden Bike fit Calculator empfehlen.


http://www.competitivecyclist.com/Store/catalog/fitCalculatorBike.jsp?INT_ID=IB12809

Neben der Körpergröße und der Schrittlänge spielen ja auch noch andere Faktoren eine Rolle. Vielleicht hast Du z.B. Orang-Utan Arme 
Bei mir passt es ziemlich genau und deckt sich mit meiner Wohl-Fühl-Position.
Im Allmountain und im Gravity Bereich habe ich z.B. eine empfohlene Oberrohr-Länge von 23.5 - 23.9 Inch (597 - 607 mm). Da passt die Rahmengrösse L vom Capra perfekt! Bei mir war es aber mit 188 cm bei 91 cm SL jetzt auch ohne Bike Fit Calculator nicht so schwer zu ermitteln, dass M zu klein ist...

Klar, im Endeffekt zählt der persönliche Geschmack. Und auch Stack ist nicht unwichtig.
Aber als Anhaltspunkt kann man das durchaus gebrauchen und vielleicht hilft es Dir bei Deiner Entscheidung.

Edit: Ich habe mein Capra (Comp 1) auch gerade erst bestellt, ist noch nicht da. Ob das Capra wirklich perfekt passt, weiss ich also auch noch nicht. Bei anderen Bikes kamen die Werte aber immer sehr gut hin!


----------



## GaMbIt_muc (19. Oktober 2015)

http://www.competitivecyclist.com/Store/catalog/fitCalculatorBike.jsp
Die ID dahinter funktioniert anscheinend nur mit Deinem Cookie im Browser oder wenn Du da angemeldet bist...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Denny225 (19. Oktober 2015)

Kommt evtl. jemand aus der nähe von Plz. 36433 ?
Würde gerne mal ein Capra in Größe S oder M probe fahren.


----------



## Portiman (19. Oktober 2015)

Ich bin da auch nicht angemeldet. Vielleicht liegt es am Link? Sonst einfach mal selbst die Seite aufrufen oder über Google nach Bike Fit Calculator suchen? 


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## MettiMett (19. Oktober 2015)

Jemand Erfahrungen mit dem Folienkit von Easy Frame fürs Capra?


----------



## garfield70 (19. Oktober 2015)

Portiman schrieb:


> Wenn du Dir nicht sicher bist und sich eine Probefahrt nicht einrichten lässt, kann ich Dir nachfolgenden Bike fit Calculator empfehlen.
> 
> 
> http://www.competitivecyclist.com/Store/catalog/fitCalculatorBike.jsp?INT_ID=IB12809
> ...




Na ja..ich glaube bei einer Größe von 188cm und SL 91 cm würde ich glaub über M au net nachdenken 
Aber vielen DANK für die vielen Anregungen hier...
Bei meinen 180cm und SL 83cm wirds da etwas schwieriger...
Zur Info, yt hat auf meine Anfrage geantwortet, sie würden mir zu einem "M" raten...was sich mit den "Größenempfehlungen" auf ihrer Webseite deckt... Größe M bis zu einer Körpergröße von 184cm...


----------



## Portiman (19. Oktober 2015)

garfield70 schrieb:


> Na ja..ich glaube bei einer Größe von 188cm und SL 91 cm würde ich glaub über M au net nachdenken
> Aber vielen DANK für die vielen Anregungen hier...
> Bei meinen 180cm und SL 83cm wirds da etwas schwieriger...
> Zur Info, yt hat auf meine Anfrage geantwortet, sie würden mir zu einem "M" raten...was sich mit den "Größenempfehlungen" auf ihrer Webseite deckt... Größe M bis zu einer Körpergröße von 184cm...




Wie gesagt, ich kann Dir den Calculator wirklich empfehlen. Bevor ich den Calculator das erste mal benutzt habe, hatte ich ein Stumpjumper 29 in XL, welches mir bei der 1. Probefahrt total zusagte. Ich dachte, es fühlt sich perfekt an. Leider hatte ich später ständig Nackenprobleme und fühlte mich im Laufe der Zeit tatsächlich irgendwie zu sehr gestreckt auf dem Bike. Mit 40 mm Vorbau wurde es zwar besser, aber nicht ideal. Das Bike hatte eine Oberrohrlänge von 648 mm, also 4 cm mehr als der empfohlene Wert.

Seitdem ich mich an die Maße halten, fühle ich mich pudelwohl auf den Bikes. Ich hatte mich eigentlich schon für das Strive Race entschieden, was ich dann aber aufgrund des langen Reach/ Oberrohr gelassen habe. So habe ich dann doch noch ein paar Euro drauflegen müssen und habe mich für das Capra entschieden.

Edit: Einzig der niedrige Stack macht mir noch etwas sorgen. Ich hoffe, dass sich die Sattelüberhöhung in Grenzen hält. Aber das scheint den Kommentaren hier nach zu urteilen noch akzeptabel zu sein bei 91 cm Schrittlänge. Ansonsten hätte ich mir den einen oder anderen Spacer mehr gewünscht. 

Ich bin total gespannt auf das Bike und hoffe, dass es meine Vorstellungen erfüllt


----------



## garfield70 (20. Oktober 2015)

Portiman schrieb:


> Wie gesagt, ich kann Dir den Calculator wirklich empfehlen. Bevor ich den Calculator das erste mal benutzt habe, hatte ich ein Stumpjumper 29 in XL, welches mir bei der 1. Probefahrt total zusagte. Ich dachte, es fühlt sich perfekt an. Leider hatte ich später ständig Nackenprobleme und fühlte mich im Laufe der Zeit tatsächlich irgendwie zu sehr gestreckt auf dem Bike. Mit 40 mm Vorbau wurde es zwar besser, aber nicht ideal. Das Bike hatte eine Oberrohrlänge von 648 mm, also 4 cm mehr als der empfohlene Wert.
> 
> Seitdem ich mich an die Maße halten, fühle ich mich pudelwohl auf den Bikes. Ich hatte mich eigentlich schon für das Strive Race entschieden, was ich dann aber aufgrund des langen Reach/ Oberrohr gelassen habe. So habe ich dann doch noch ein paar Euro drauflegen müssen und habe mich für das Capra entschieden.
> 
> ...




Na ja...das Bike welches ich bis vor kurzem noch hatte, übrigens in Größe L hatte einen Stack von 588,3....ich hatte keine extreme Sattelüberhöhung. 
das Capra hat einen Stack von 593,6 bei der Größe M!! (und 602,6 bei der Größe L)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Denny225 (22. Oktober 2015)

Denny225 schrieb:


> Mich würde mal das reale Gewicht vom Capra AL1 interssieren.
> Hat es schon mal jemand gewogen?





Denny225 schrieb:


> Kommt evtl. jemand aus der nähe von Plz. 36433 ?
> Würde gerne mal ein Capra in Größe S oder M probe fahren.


?


----------



## cdF600 (23. Oktober 2015)

Fahrt ihr eigentlich am Capra den original Lenker? Ich denk mir immer :"boah is der stark gekröpft...". Wenn ich fahre ist vom Gefühl her aber alles gut. Bin von meinem vorherigen Bike halt einen viel flacheren Lenker gewohnt. Hat da schon mal wer experimentiert? Was bringt denn so eine flache Front, wenn ich dann so einen stark gekröpften Lenker fahren muss.


----------



## zichl (23. Oktober 2015)

cdF600 schrieb:


> Fahrt ihr eigentlich am Capra den original Lenker? Ich denk mir immer :"boah is der stark gekröpft...". Wenn ich fahre ist vom Gefühl her aber alles gut. Bin von meinem vorherigen Bike halt einen viel flacheren Lenker gewohnt. Hat da schon mal wer experimentiert? Was bringt denn so eine flache Front, wenn ich dann so einen stark gekröpften Lenker fahren muss.


Du hast die Möglichkeit mit spacer und  Lenker das Cockpit hoch zu bekommen. Ohne spacer und mit Flatbar hast es schön tief. Wenn der Stack schon 30 mm länger wäre, dann wäre es aus mit der Anpassung.


----------



## cdF600 (23. Oktober 2015)

Glaub Du hast mich falsch verstanden. Das Capra hat ja von den Konstrukteuren eine tiefe Front bekommen. Im Serien-Setup wird das aber wieder durch den Lenker ausgeglichen. Man sieht auch hier in der Galerie fast keinen der einen flacheren Lenker verbaut hat. Warum ist das so? Wird die Front dann zu tief? Hat das schon jemand getestet? Da hätte mich mal ein Erfahrungsbericht interessiert.


----------



## Maddin M. (23. Oktober 2015)

Meine Reverb fängt nun auch nach nem halben Jahr an, sich beim Draufsetzen abzusenken. Bin ich ja nicht der erste mit dem Problem.
Habt ihr die Reverb erst zu Yt geschickt oder direkt zu Sram?


----------



## Schepperbeppo (23. Oktober 2015)

Zu yt. Sram nimmt gar nix an....


----------



## Maddin M. (23. Oktober 2015)

Okidoki, Danke für die Info. Dann geht's gleich nach Forchheim.


----------



## Portiman (27. Oktober 2015)

Moin! 
Ich habe eine Frage zu den E13 Laufrädern. Ist es richtig, dass kein Felgenband vormontiert ist und auch keine Tubeless Ventile mitgeliefert werden? Mein Bike ist noch nicht da, und ich möchte auf TL umrüsten, wenn ich es habe. Ich habe Dichtmilch und TL Ready Maxxis hier bereits liegen... Benötige ich noch Ventile und Felgenband? Wenn ja, benötige ich die Originalen von bythehive ethirteen? Tubeless Ventile hätte ich noch ein paar von den Specialized Roval Felgen...

Über die DT Swiss habe ich hier einen Eintrag gefunden, über die E13 leider nix...


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## impressive (27. Oktober 2015)

Felgenband war bei mir was drauf, ob das Tubeless-ausreichend ist weiß ich nicht.
Hab später neues reingeklebt.
Ventile waren keine dabei, hab nicht die Original e13 drin und die halten auch dicht.


----------



## Portiman (27. Oktober 2015)

Welches hast du denn reingeklebt? Notubes?

Edit: gerade nochmal telefonisch nachgefragt bei YT. 

Felgenband anscheinend doch TLR.
Keine TL-Ventile 

Toller Support da bei YT! 

Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## impressive (27. Oktober 2015)

hab das von DT-Swiss genommen, lag gerade bei mir rum.

Spielt keine Rolle welches du nimmst.


----------



## cdF600 (27. Oktober 2015)

Das original Felgenband das auf den Felgen drauf ist, schaut zwar gut aus, habe damit aber die Reifen nicht tubeless montiert bekommen.
Die original Reifen sind auch nicht ganz unproblematisch. Musste ein bissl mehr Milch verwenden. Anfangs hat der Reifen auch ziemlich schnell Luft (ca. 0,5 Bar/Tag) verloren. Hab halt vor jeder Fahrt nachgepumpt. Jetzt nach ca 3-400km ist er aber dicht. Vorne hab ich gleich einen Shorty in "tubeless ready" verbaut. Der war auf Anhieb dicht. Der ging auch ganz leicht mit der heimischen Standpumpe. Den Originalreifen musste ich mit Hilfe eines Kompressors aufpumpen.


----------



## Portiman (27. Oktober 2015)

cdF600 schrieb:


> Das original Felgenband das auf den Felgen drauf ist, schaut zwar gut aus, habe damit aber die Reifen nicht tubeless montiert bekommen.
> Die original Reifen sind auch nicht ganz unproblematisch. Musste ein bissl mehr Milch verwenden. Anfangs hat der Reifen auch ziemlich schnell Luft (ca. 0,5 Bar/Tag) verloren. Hab halt vor jeder Fahrt nachgepumpt. Jetzt nach ca 3-400km ist er aber dicht. Vorne hab ich gleich einen Shorty in "tubeless ready" verbaut. Der war auf Anhieb dicht. Der ging auch ganz leicht mit der heimischen Standpumpe. Den Originalreifen musste ich mit Hilfe eines Kompressors aufpumpen.



Hey,

Danke dir für die Info.

Steht denn auf dem Original Felgenband etwas von Tubeless? Ich habe lediglich auf der bythehive Website nachgeschaut, und da steht etwas von vormontierten TL Felgenband und mitgelieferten Ventilen.

Auf Email Anfrage bei YT hieß es erst, die Felgen wären nicht TL-Ready vorgerüstet. Darauf rief ich heute an und fragte nochmal explizit nach dem Felgenband und es wurde nach Rücksprache mit der Werkstatt gesagt, es wäre doch TL-Felgenband montiert...

Ich habe bereits HR2/DHR2 2.3 EXO TR (Tubeless Ready) hier liegen. Das Risiko mit den montierten will ich gar nicht erst eingehen. Außerdem reichen mit 2.3, wie ich sie bislang immer gefahren bin. Leichter sind sie auch noch...
Ebenso habe ich Dichtmilch und 2 TL-Ventile. Nur Felgenband eben bislang nicht....
Dann muss ich wohl doch nochmal eine Bestellung machen...


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## Kesan (27. Oktober 2015)

Bei mir war das Tubelessband bereits montiert. Tubelessventile hab ich auch andere genommen die noch rumliegen hatte, keine Ahnung welches es waren


----------



## Portiman (27. Oktober 2015)

Klasse. Danke Kesan!
Ich warte dann mal ab und übe mich in Geduld. 
Aber irgendwie muss ich ja die Wartezeit überbrücken um nicht völlig zu verzweifeln ohne Bike... ;-)
Bestellt habe ich ein weißes  Comp 1 in  L, bestätigt für 11.11.

Will nicht jemand noch ein paar Fotos hier reinsetzen, um das Warten erträglicher zu machen? 



Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## ale2812 (27. Oktober 2015)

wenn das felgenband rot ist, ist es TR. ventile empfiehlt e13 die von notubes.


----------



## MTBKompase (27. Oktober 2015)

Wurde eigentlich schon das Problem mit dem knacken im Steuersatzbereich gelöst?

Gesendet von meinem D5803 mit Tapatalk


----------



## IcaroZero (27. Oktober 2015)

...und das Knacken im Tretlagerbereich?


----------



## TheGoOn (27. Oktober 2015)

Ausbauen, reinigen, schmieren, einbauen und fertig.
Hat zumindest bei mir funktioniert.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## IcaroZero (27. Oktober 2015)

Die Frage ist: Mit welchem Werkzeug? Das ist mal wieder alles Extrawurst. Mit nem normalen Kurbelabzieher komme ich schonmal nicht weiter. Es gibt von eThirteen ein Tool http://www.bike24.de/p1118790.html welches aber für die TRSr-Version nicht passt (steht zumindest dabei).

Nächstes Problem wäre dann das Entfernen des Innenlagers. Laut http://service.bythehive.com/Guide/How+to+install+PF30+bottom+brackets/16 gibts da auch wieder ein Werkzeug, keine Ahnung wo ich das wieder her bekomme.


----------



## impressive (27. Oktober 2015)

zum Kurbel-abziehen reicht der passende Sechskantschlüssel und ein Gummihammer.


----------



## IcaroZero (27. Oktober 2015)

Ja, das könnte gehen. Meine Idee war aufwändiger...


----------



## impressive (27. Oktober 2015)

das geht, hab das selber schon n paar mal so gemacht.


----------



## IcaroZero (27. Oktober 2015)

Danke, dann geh ich morgen mal nen Gummihammer kaufen.

So, wenn ich dann noch das Innenlager rausbekomm...

Achja: Was nehm ich denn am besten zum Fetten?


----------



## KoolKurt (28. Oktober 2015)

Portiman schrieb:


> Klasse. Danke Kesan!
> Ich warte dann mal ab und übe mich in Geduld.
> Aber irgendwie muss ich ja die Wartezeit überbrücken um nicht völlig zu verzweifeln ohne Bike... ;-)
> Bestellt habe ich ein weißes  Comp 1 in  L, bestätigt für 11.11.
> ...



Zur Überbrückung ein kleiner Teaser von meiner Ziege !!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Gummiadler (29. Oktober 2015)

Gibt es im Raum Landsberg am Lech/München/Augsburg jemand mit nem YT Capra in L? Würde es nach Möglichkeit gerne mal Probesitzen.


----------



## nieroc (30. Oktober 2015)

Hey Leute,

ich habe mein Capra drei mal gefahren und leider ist an zwei Stellen schon der Lack von Steinen beschädigt worden. Ich ärgere mich ungeheuerlich und möchte sofort eine Folie bestellen.

Da der Rahmen des Comp 1 matt ist, sollte auch die Folie matt bzw satinfarben sein.

Kann mir jemand eine gute empfehlen? Ich möchte nur wenn wirklich nötig zu Invisiframe greifen, da sie doch sehr teuer ist. Die EasyFrame Folie deckt nicht so viele Teile wie die Invisiframe Folie ab.

Bitte um Hilfe, bevor die Ziege noch mehr abbekommt


----------



## ale2812 (30. Oktober 2015)

bevor du das WE nicht fahren kannst, geht auch erstmal extra dickes tesa paket klebeband


----------



## juh (30. Oktober 2015)

Ich hab die Invisiframe-folie drauf, nachdem ich die ersten Kratzerchen durch die Knieschoner am Oberrohr hatte. Die Folie ist gut geschnitten und deckt fast alle relevanten Stellen ab (ich finde nur, dass auf der Innenseite der Sitzstreben mehr Schutz sein dürfte). Die Folie ist matt. Allerdings hab ich gefühlte Ewigkeiten zum anbringen gebraucht...


----------



## thehoff (31. Oktober 2015)

Hat jemand schon mehr erfahrungen mit 175er kurbeln im capra gesammelt?
Wollt mir eine neue Kurbel im Bikemarkt zulegen, aber da gibts so gut wie nie 170er


----------



## Showa (2. November 2015)

thehoff schrieb:


> Hat jemand schon mehr Erfahrungen mit 175er kurbeln im capra gesammelt?
> Wollt mir eine neue Kurbel im Bikemarkt zulegen, aber da gibts so gut wie nie 170er



Ich setzt mit den Hatte mit den Pedalen bei einer 170 aufgesetzt und bei der 175 auch, ich kann nicht sagen ob es wirklich mehr geworden ist.
Ich hab jetzt meinen Dämpfer tunen lassen, da er entweder kaum den Federweg genutzt hat, ca (200PSI (30%sag) 60% Nutzweg) oder der Hinterbau ziemlich weggesaggt ist bei Touren, dafür aber hatte ich aber (85% Federwegsausnutzung 35%sag ( 160PSI)).
Ich hoffe dadurch auch das aufsetzten zu minimieren. 
Bedenke der Unterschied von 170 auf 175 sind *5mm* .


----------



## ale2812 (2. November 2015)

Iiest sich wie eine Übersetzung von google. 

Hört sich eigtl fast nach einem defekten Dämpfer an. Oder du fährst eher langsam und keine Sprünge. 

Das nichterreichen von kompletter federwegsausnutzung sollte kein abstimmungskriterium des capra hinterbaus sein (und zu immer mehr sag führen)


----------



## Lightning_AL (3. November 2015)

Gibt 2 neue Capras mit der neuen Lyrik. Echt nice!


----------



## TheGoOn (3. November 2015)

Dachte es wird erst im Januar veröffentlicht! Hast da ne Quelle?


----------



## turbo-555 (3. November 2015)

TheGoOn schrieb:


> Dachte es wird erst im Januar veröffentlicht! Hast da ne Quelle?




eine ziemlich sichere quelle: yt-industries.com unter Produkte anschauen...ab 2.12.2015 lieferbar (Rabatt inkl.!)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Lightning_AL (3. November 2015)

TheGoOn schrieb:


> Dachte es wird erst im Januar veröffentlicht! Hast da ne Quelle?



Habe heute Morgen mal auf die Homepage geschaut, war reiner Zufall

Hatte mir damals kein Pro bestellt, weil ich keine Lust auf die BOS Elemente hatte, wegen Service.

Mit der Lyrik hätte ich es mir wohl geholt. Bin aber mit meinem Comp2 super zufrieden


----------



## Don Stefano (3. November 2015)

Habs auch gerade bei FB gesehen. Die Geo kann aber bei unterschiedlicher Bauhöhe der Lyrik und der Pike nicht gleich sein, oder?


----------



## turbo-555 (3. November 2015)

Don Stefano schrieb:


> Habs auch gerade bei FB gesehen. Die Geo kann aber bei unterschiedlicher Bauhöhe der Lyrik und der Pike nicht gleich sein, oder?




di lyrik wird anstatt der BOS montiert...die pike bleibt.

lyrik gibt es in 160/170/180mm


----------



## zichl (3. November 2015)

Don Stefano schrieb:


> Habs auch gerade bei FB gesehen. Die Geo kann aber bei unterschiedlicher Bauhöhe der Lyrik und der Pike nicht gleich sein, oder?


Die gleiche Frage stelle ich mir auch. Sollte dann ja etwas flacher werden an der Front.


----------



## Don Stefano (3. November 2015)

turbo-555 schrieb:


> di lyrik wird anstatt der BOS montiert...die pike bleibt.


Du hast natürlich recht, die Geo-Angaben waren vorher schon für alle Gabeln gleich, warum sollten sie es jetzt ändern. Die 170er Lyrik hat 10mm mehr Einbauhöhe als die 160er Pike, damit wird der Lenkwinkel 0,5 Grad flacher.


----------



## dominik-deluxe (3. November 2015)

Hab mal ne frage zwischendurch. Hab das grüne carbon Capra von 2015 (März geliefert) Ich brauch nen neuen LRS. Die HP sagt die HR Nabe ist 142mm breit 12mm. Mein Zollstock sagt 135mm. Wan nu? Kann ich nicht messen? YT nicht schreiben? Oder gibts ein neues Modell? Danke


----------



## impressive (3. November 2015)

Die Angaben von YT stimmen sicher, ich fahr auch einen anderen LRS und mit den (Standard)Angaben haut das hin.


----------



## ale2812 (3. November 2015)

dominik-deluxe schrieb:


> Hab mal ne frage zwischendurch. Hab das grüne carbon Capra von 2015 (März geliefert) Ich brauch nen neuen LRS. Die HP sagt die HR Nabe ist 142mm breit 12mm. Mein Zollstock sagt 135mm. Wan nu? Kann ich nicht messen? YT nicht schreiben? Oder gibts ein neues Modell? Danke


142x12 stimmt.


----------



## GaMbIt_muc (3. November 2015)

Ich denke mal dass das daran liegt dass BOS Federgabeln im Moment nicht wirklich lieferbar sind.
Habe deswegen bei meiner Capra Bestellung so eine Verzögerung...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## shorty79 (3. November 2015)

Hey

Werde mir höchstwarscheinlich das blaue Capra kaufen.
Nun stehe ich vor der Entscheidung ob Rock Shox oder Bos Fahrwerk.
Was würdet ihr empfehlen?
Mein Herz sagt Bos,da mal was neues,mein Verstand wieder Rock Shox.

Danke


----------



## ollicopter (4. November 2015)

Hi, wollte mir jetzt auch ein Capra (blau) bestellen, aber heuer sind keine Probefahrten mehr in Forchheim möglich, laut YT. Mega schade, die haben kein Capra´s mehr da.
Gruß Olli


----------



## Gummiadler (5. November 2015)

Macht es eigentlich Sinn dieses Jahr noch das 2015er Modell zu bestellen oder ist es klüger auf das 2016er Modell zu warten? Mit Hintergrund bzgl. Preis/Leistung wird ja wahrscheinlich das 2016er Modell (wie bei allen anderen) nicht an das 2015er Modell rankommen


----------



## impressive (5. November 2015)

Ich persönlich würde mir die Lyrik Variante bestellen, oder halt BOS, wenn´s dir (nur) um Preis-Leistung geht.
 Das mit nächstes Jahr zu vergleichen ist schwierig, kann noch keiner wirklich was dazu sagen.


----------



## Gummiadler (5. November 2015)

impressive schrieb:


> Ich persönlich würde mir die Lyrik Variante bestellen, oder halt BOS, wenn´s dir (nur) um Preis-Leistung geht.
> Das mit nächstes Jahr zu vergleichen ist schwierig, kann noch keiner wirklich was dazu sagen.


 Dafür reicht leider das Budget nicht 

Hab mir das AL1 bestellt/Bzw. an das gedacht.


----------



## impressive (5. November 2015)

Ich glaube mit dem AL1 machste nix verkehrt, nächstes Jahr dann hinterherrechnen weil andere Bikes vllt fürs gleiche Geld etwas mehr bietet (und da wird´s nicht viele geben, wenn überhaupt) macht keinen großen Sinn.
Falls es den Fall geben sollte wird es sich sowieso um nicht (viel mehr) als 100€ drehen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Portiman (5. November 2015)

Gummiadler schrieb:


> Dafür reicht leider das Budget nicht
> 
> Hab mir das AL1 bestellt/Bzw. an das gedacht.



Das AL ist doch schon länger ausverkauft!?
Hast du es nun bestellt oder nur dran gedacht? 

Ich hatte vor etwa 1 Monat das Glück gehabt, dass ein AL1 für einen Moment wieder verfügbar war und sofort bestellt. Da ich mich dann aber doch für das Comp1 entschieden hatte, hab ich mein AL storniert. Das kann aber auch nur ganz kurz wieder on gewesen sein. Alle Größen sind ausverkauft.

Wenn du keins bestellt hast, musst du auf die 2016er warten.

Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## Vincy (5. November 2015)

*CAPRA CF Pro Race LE  3899€*
http://www.yt-industries.com/products/bikes/enduro/capra-cf-pro-race-le?c=77

*


 *


*CAPRA CF Pro LE  3699€*
http://www.yt-industries.com/products/bikes/enduro/capra-cf-pro-le?c=77


----------



## Gummiadler (6. November 2015)

Portiman schrieb:


> Das AL ist doch schon länger ausverkauft!?
> Hast du es nun bestellt oder nur dran gedacht?
> 
> Ich hatte vor etwa 1 Monat das Glück gehabt, dass ein AL1 für einen Moment wieder verfügbar war und sofort bestellt. Da ich mich dann aber doch für das Comp1 entschieden hatte, hab ich mein AL storniert. Das kann aber auch nur ganz kurz wieder on gewesen sein. Alle Größen sind ausverkauft.
> ...



Ja ich habe es bestellt. Am Montag gegen Mittag waren welche in Größe L ganz kurz verfügbar.


----------



## Schepperbeppo (6. November 2015)

Heyho. Vielleicht hat von euch ja schon mal nen Lagerwechsel an seiner ziege gemacht und kann mir helfen. Wie bekomme ich die zweite sechskantmutter ab? Klar bei der ersten kann ich kontern, aber da löst sich nur die eine. Sie zweite ist in eine hülse geschraubt, die sich in den lagern mitdreht. Dadurch kriege ich sie nicht lose. Irgend jemand nen Tipp?


----------



## ale2812 (6. November 2015)

konnte man das nicht komplett - vom bild ausgehend: von hinten - rausdrücken?

hast du die explosionszeichnung vom capra beachtet?


----------



## Schepperbeppo (6. November 2015)

Ne, leider nicht. Die Hülse zwischen den Lagern sperrt.


----------



## ale2812 (6. November 2015)

freedolin80 schrieb:


> Ne, leider nicht. Die Hülse zwischen den Lagern sperrt.


http://www.yt-industries.com/media/pdf/CAPRA_CF_Exploded_Drawing.pdf hilft das?


----------



## Schepperbeppo (6. November 2015)

Merci dir. Also eine von den 2er schrauben aus dem rockerarm lässt sich nicht aus der 5er Hülse lösen weil sich die im lager mitdreht... geht anscheinend nur wenn man des Lager auspresst...


----------



## Tasse666 (7. November 2015)

Hiho, Jungs und Mädels,
ich bin am überlegen, mir 2016 ein Capra in der Alu-Version zu bestellen. Ich besitze zur Zeit noch ein YT-Wicked 160 und wollte fragen ob jemand Erfahrung mit beiden Modellen hat? Wie fährt sich das Capra im Vergleich zum Wicked, bzw. was sind Vor- und Nachteile beider Modelle. Würde gerne einen oder mehrere Erfahrungsberichte aus erster Hand haben, um meine Kaufentscheidung etwas in die entsprechende Richtung zu lenken. Wäre sehr dankbar wenn ihr mir eure Erfahrungen mitteilen würdet 

Sorry falls das Thema schon besprochen wurde, hab nichts entsprechendes bei der Suche gefunden.


----------



## zichl (8. November 2015)

Jerryf schrieb:


> was muss man da erklären?
> sattelhöhe: 0,885 x 81cm beinlänge = aufgerundet 72cm von tretlagermitte bis sattelkante.
> außerdem fährst du ja nicht mal capra.
> foto kann ich später von daheim posten. da sieht man es schön


So, hab das jetzt nochmal getestet. Du hattest leider recht, ich kann mit 30 mm Sattelauszug tatsächlich gut Pedalieren ohne das ich mit der Hüfte hin und her rutschen würde. Werde das noch ausgiebiger testen, aber irgendwie war ich da bisher wohl etwas tief unterwegs. Obwohl ich immer brav die Beine ganz durchgestreckt hatte wenn ich die Ferse aufs Pedal gestellt habe.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## dr3dd (8. November 2015)

Don Stefano schrieb:


> Habs auch gerade bei FB gesehen. Die Geo kann aber bei unterschiedlicher Bauhöhe der Lyrik und der Pike nicht gleich sein, oder?





Don Stefano schrieb:


> Du hast natürlich recht, die Geo-Angaben waren vorher schon für alle Gabeln gleich, warum sollten sie es jetzt ändern. Die 170er Lyrik hat 10mm mehr Einbauhöhe als die 160er Pike, damit wird der Lenkwinkel 0,5 Grad flacher.



Laut Angaben auf der HP von YT bleibt die Geo gleich. Das wundert mich ein bisschen. Ich denke seit den ersten Berichten über die neue Lyrik über einen Einbau in mein AL 2 nach. Am liebstent mit 170mm. Die Pike könnte dann endlich die Revelation in meinem Enduro HT ersetzen...


----------



## impressive (9. November 2015)

kurze Frage zum Einbaumaß des Monarch Plus beim Capra, YT gibt die Maße 222(Länge)x66mm(Hub?) an,

finde aber diese Maßangabe weder auf der SRAM Homepage noch bei anderen Dämpfern.

Geht darum evtl einen anderen Dämpfer einzubauen/zu testen.


----------



## zichl (9. November 2015)

impressive schrieb:


> kurze Frage zum Einbaumaß des Monarch Plus beim Capra, YT gibt die Maße 222(Länge)x66mm(Hub?) an,
> 
> finde aber diese Maßangabe weder auf der SRAM Homepage noch bei anderen Dämpfern.
> 
> Geht darum evtl einen anderen Dämpfer einzubauen/zu testen.


Leider ist das ein Sondermaß und gibt es so offiziell von Rock Shox nicht zu kaufen. Bei anderen Herstellern weiß ich es aber nicht.


----------



## zichl (9. November 2015)

Tasse666 schrieb:


> Hiho, Jungs und Mädels,
> ich bin am überlegen, mir 2016 ein Capra in der Alu-Version zu bestellen. Ich besitze zur Zeit noch ein YT-Wicked 160 und wollte fragen ob jemand Erfahrung mit beiden Modellen hat? Wie fährt sich das Capra im Vergleich zum Wicked, bzw. was sind Vor- und Nachteile beider Modelle. Würde gerne einen oder mehrere Erfahrungsberichte aus erster Hand haben, um meine Kaufentscheidung etwas in die entsprechende Richtung zu lenken. Wäre sehr dankbar wenn ihr mir eure Erfahrungen mitteilen würdet
> 
> Sorry falls das Thema schon besprochen wurde, hab nichts entsprechendes bei der Suche gefunden.


Von wann ist dein wicked? Die hatten über die Jahre ja doch recht unterschiedliche Geometrie Werte. Wenn du eines von den alten 26" wickeds hast, welche ja auch schon teilweise 65° Lenkwinkel hatten, dürfte es sich recht ähnlich fahren. Bergauf wird das capra, durch den sitzwinkel, aber besser gehen.


----------



## cdF600 (9. November 2015)

Den älteren Monarch+ (als die Kolbenstange noch nicht schwarz war), gab es auch in 222/66. Alternativ gibt es halt die Downhill-Dämpfer in
222/70. Das ist ein gängiges Maß. Der BOS Kirk im Pro Modell sollte auch 222/70 sein. Hier gibt YT auch mehr Heckfederweg als im RS-Modell an. Also müssten auch Vivids (Air oder Coil) passen. Wie gut die mit dem Hinterbau harmonieren, würde mich auch mal interessieren. Ich meine Brian Regnier fährt zumindest in einem Video einen Stahlfeder-Dämpfer. Scheint also zu funktionieren.


----------



## impressive (9. November 2015)

cdF600 schrieb:


> Den älteren Monarch+ (als die Kolbenstange noch nicht schwarz war), gab es auch in 222/66. Alternativ gibt es halt die Downhill-Dämpfer in
> 222/70. Das ist ein gängiges Maß. Der BOS Kirk im Pro Modell sollte auch 222/70 sein. Hier gibt YT auch mehr Heckfederweg als im RS-Modell an. Also müssten auch Vivids (Air oder Coil) passen. Wie gut die mit dem Hinterbau harmonieren, würde mich auch mal interessieren. Ich meine Brian Regnier fährt zumindest in einem Video einen Stahlfeder-Dämpfer. Scheint also zu funktionieren.




super, das hilft mir schonmal weiter.
Dann sollte der Vivid Air ja passen, werd den bei Gelegenheit mal ausprobieren.


----------



## Tasse666 (9. November 2015)

zichl schrieb:


> Von wann ist dein wicked? Die hatten über die Jahre ja doch recht unterschiedliche Geometrie Werte. Wenn du eines von den alten 26" wickeds hast, welche ja auch schon teilweise 65° Lenkwinkel hatten, dürfte es sich recht ähnlich fahren. Bergauf wird das capra, durch den sitzwinkel, aber besser gehen.


 
Danke für die Antwort. 
Das Bike ist das 26'' von 2012.
Ist das jetzt deine Vermutung, oder hast du selbst Erfahrungen mit beiden Modellen gemacht?


----------



## zichl (9. November 2015)

Tasse666 schrieb:


> Danke für die Antwort.
> Das Bike ist das 26'' von 2012.
> Ist das jetzt deine Vermutung, oder hast du selbst Erfahrungen mit beiden Modellen gemacht?


Vermutung, ich hatte leider noch kein 2012 er wicked unterm Hintern. Aber der hinterbau ist absolut vergleichbar und den Rest kannst du durchaus durch die Geometrie Werte einigermaßen ableiten. Das capra mit 650B sollte dich aber tiefer im Bike sitzen lassen durch das tiefere tretlager.


----------



## Denny225 (10. November 2015)

Wie würdet ihr denn den Hinterbau vom Capra beschreiben? 
Sollte laut der "leverage ratio" ja ziemlich "Staubsaugermäßig" sein, oder würdet ihr sagen das er auch einen gewissen "popp" hat?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## zichl (10. November 2015)

Denny225 schrieb:


> Wie würdet ihr denn den Hinterbau vom Capra beschreiben?
> Sollte laut der "leverage ratio" ja ziemlich "Staubsaugermäßig" sein, oder würdet ihr sagen das er auch einen gewissen "popp" hat?



Auch hier kann ich nur vom Wicked sprechen, ist ja aber kein wirklicher Unterschied zum capra hinterbau, und das ist definitiv kein Staubsauger mit genügend Popp bei circa 27,5% ( so ziemlich genau zwischen 25 - 30% halt) SAG.


----------



## cdF600 (10. November 2015)

@impressive: wenn Du das probierst hast, würde mich mal ein Bericht interessieren, ob ein anderer linearerer Dämpfer im Capra einen spürbaren Vorteil bringt.


----------



## Bload (10. November 2015)

Würde mich auch mal interessieren.
Weiß einer von Erfahrungen mit dem CCDBAir CS im Capra (passt der überhaupt). Habe den an meinem Torque, allerdings sind die Einbaumaße leider zu groß.


----------



## Schaafi89 (12. November 2015)

Nabend zusammen,
bin hin und hergerissen von dem Capra CF Pro LE. 
Bin mir aber total unsicher mit meiner Größe. Ich schwanke zwischen M und L.
Bin 1,79, Schrittlänge 86cm, Torso 60cm, Schulterlänge 42,5 und Armlänge 64 cm.

Aktuell fahre ich ein Canyon Nerve in Größe M.
Nach dem Vergleich der Geo Daten würde das wie folgt aussehen:

Capra in M:
Oberrohr 581,1
Reach 422
Stack 592,7
Radstand 1169

Nerve:
Oberrohr: 587
Reach: 418
Stack: 587,7
Radstand: 1101.

Bei dem Capra M wäre das 5,9 kürzeres Oberrohr aber der Reach wäre um 4 länger.

Mit dem Capra sollens dann fette Trailtouren werden allerdings auch mal ne Feierabendtour mit den Jungens wo ein paar Hügel drinnen sind (600 - 1200hm).
Ich habe Angst das mir der M Rahmen zu klein ist und ich gequetscht auf dem Rad sitze und mit den Knien den Lenker fast berühre. Allerdings will ich auch keinen Panzer steueren. Von der Logik in Hinblick auf die ein oder andere Tour sollte es schon L sein oder ?
Ich zerbreche mir hier schon seit einer Woche den Kopf.. kann langsam keine Geo Daten und Testberichte mehr lesen 

Und hat wer vielleicht schon ein paar Erfahrungswerte mit der neuen Lyrik Gabel gemacht ?

Vielen Dank für eure Hilfe !

Gruß,
Matthias


----------



## -Tiger- (12. November 2015)

Ich war mit 184 zwischen M und L am schwanken, hab das L genommen und bin damit glücklich. Viel größer sollts aber nicht sein und ich denke, ich könnte auch das M fahren. Daher sollte bei 179 das M passen denke ich.


----------



## Portiman (12. November 2015)

Heute ist mein Capra Comp 1 angekommen. Wahnsinn! Es ist noch schöner, als ich gedacht habe...
und ich habe mir schon gefühlte 1.000 Bilder und Videos im Netz angesehen 

Ich hatte mit meinen 188/91SL erst sorgen, dass das L eventuell grenzwertig sein könnte. Aber dem 1. "Proberollen" nach passt es super!

Das verblüffende war, dass ich an der Sattelstütze und am Sattel nichts mehr verstellen musste. Es war bereits perfekt eingestellt.
Ich habe zwar zwischenzeitlich mit YT mal telefoniert bezüglich der Rahmengröße und meinen Körpermaßen. Die Jungs haben sich richtig Zeit genommen und mir versichert, dass das Bike nicht zu klein sein wird, aber haben die sich tatsächlich meine Maße notiert und das Bike entsprechend eingestellt? Unglaublich.

Danke YT für so ein geiles Bike! Wenn sich jetzt der 1. Eindruck auf den Trails bestätigt, bin ich superglücklich mit dem Bock.

Das 1. mal bei einem Versender gekauft. Abgesehen von meiner Ungeduld, die mich wahnsinnig gemacht hat, bereue ich es nicht.
Das Bike macht einen sehr hochwertigen Eindruck, hervorragend verarbeitet.

Und wie man sieht, ist bereits die 2016er Pike verbaut...

Edit: 
Das Warnschild an der Steckachse ist entfernt und der Strebenschutz ist zu groß und mittlerweile wieder ab. Dafür habe ich die letzten 2 Stunden 3m Folie von invisiframe verklebt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## impressive (13. November 2015)

Schaafi89 schrieb:


> Nabend zusammen,
> bin hin und hergerissen von dem Capra CF Pro LE.
> Bin mir aber total unsicher mit meiner Größe. Ich schwanke zwischen M und L.
> Bin 1,79, Schrittlänge 86cm, Torso 60cm, Schulterlänge 42,5 und Armlänge 64 cm.
> ...




Guten Morgen,

kann dir nur sagen dass ich auch 1,79m groß bin und mit dem Capra in M sehr gut zurecht komme.
Möchte es nicht gegen ein L tauschen.


----------



## shorty79 (13. November 2015)

@Schaafi89 
Bin auch so gross wie du und stehe vor dem gleichen problem.
Hab auch noch ein nerve am in gr.m und ein tues 2.0 in gr.m und beide könnten ruhig länger sein. 
Bin jetzt 3 mal ein neues scott Genius lt in gr.l gefahren.dass hat so ziemlich die gleichen Maße wie das capra und auf den fühl ich mich pudelwohl. 
Das m war ein bisschen kurz.

Wenn es sich ausgeht,kann ich heute noch ein capra in gr.m probefahren. Dann weiss ich sicher auch mehr und werde dir berichten.
Tendiere aber eher zur Größe l,weil das Genius so gut passte.


----------



## cdF600 (13. November 2015)

Hier fährt er das Capra mit Stahlfederdämpfer:
http://www.pinkbike.com/news/bryan-regnier-sessions-the-home-trails-2015.html

Da lässt er es ganz schön fliegen!


----------



## ale2812 (13. November 2015)

bin ebenfalls 179 und fahre ein capra in M. Ich würde bergab auf zeit ein L vorziehen, da man so in kurven mehr spielraum im bike hat, ABER ich hasse es im Sattel zu gestreckt zu sitzen und daher würde mir L für touren überhaupt nicht taugen. es ist aber definitiv eine überlegung wert, ein L zu kaufen und einfach mit kürzeren vorbau zu fahren.

schrittlänge: 89cm


----------



## turbo-555 (13. November 2015)

ich bin 178cm...fahre M und würde nie ein L kaufen, es würde mich das Gefühl geben ein LKW zu fahren!


----------



## RadonSwoop (13. November 2015)

Ich bin 186cm gross (85kg), lange Beine, kurzer Oberkörper. Ich fahre ein TuEs in L, da möchte ich manchmal fast, dass es länger ist (liegt aber wohl eher daran, dass ich nicht schön dosiert bremsen kann).
Fuhr gleichzeitig oft ein Capra in M eines Freundes (Laax, Verbier, Lenzerheide) und merkte keinen Unterschied. Fühlte sich nicht im Downhill gar nicht zu klein an. Beim hochpedalieren schon. Habe mir jetzt ein L bestellt.


----------



## cdF600 (13. November 2015)

Bin 1,80m und mein Capra ist in L. Das passt perfekt. Eventuell gehe ich noch auf einen kürzeren Vorbau. Bin vor der Bestellung eines in L probegefahren und fand es sehr gut. Man sitzt super im Bike. Den langen Reach nimmt man gar nicht so war. Einzig das Sitzrohr könnte ruhig etwas kürzer sein. Aber das haut geradeso hin. Auf Touren und im Uphill möchte ich es nicht kürzer haben. Wenn mein Schwerpunkt mehr auf Parkeinsatz läge, wäre ein M sicher auch nicht verkehrt. Aber so funktioniert es im Park für mich auch super. 
Ich kann nur jedem raten wenn es geht mal probezusitzen. Gerade um die 1,80m liegt man bei vielen Bikes zwischen 2 Größen.


----------



## Schaafi89 (13. November 2015)

Super vielen Dank für die schnellen Antworten. Hilft mir auf jeden Fall ein gutes Stück weiter !
@Portiman... das Bike sieht übelst verboten gut aus  
1,80 ist wirklich eine bescheidene Größe, habe bei meinen anderen Rädern auch immer zwischen M und L gehange. Wobei das XC und XC Tour Bikes waren. Nicht zu vergleichen mit der Enduro/Freedride Ziege hier.


----------



## Schaafi89 (13. November 2015)

Hab vorher immer bei Canyon gekauft da Koblenz nur 30km von mir entfernt ist... aber mein aktuelles Strive AL 7,0 Race storniere ich... geht überhaupt nicht klar was die momentan abziehen....die überhebliche Art und Arroganz geht mir schon seit Zeiten auf den Keks.... und ich habe seit 4 Wochen nichts gehört... SAP und neue Fabrik hin oder her..vor Ort erzählen Sie dir was anderes als die Kollegen im Chat / Telefon...

Sorry gehört hier nicht hin... hab aber gerade wieder so eine Wutkrampf wenn ich an Canyon denke....


----------



## shorty79 (14. November 2015)

Kann leider über Größe m nichts berichten,da das mit der Probefahrt nichts geworden ist.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Schaafi89 (15. November 2015)

Kann mir wer von den Capra Besitzern noch sagen wie steif man den Hinterbau bekommt ?
Wie start ist das Wippen im Uphill bei "locked" Monarch Dämpfer ?

Danke + Gruß,
Schaafi


----------



## impressive (15. November 2015)

im locked Modus gibts quasi kein Wippen, ist wirklich minimal


----------



## dshiznit83 (17. November 2015)

Hallo zusammen!
Ich möchte mir nun wohl auch ein Capra CF Pro zulegen. Jetzt steh ich vor der großen Frage: RockShox oder Bos?
Vom Gefühl her tendiere ich ja zur Lyrik. Was meint ihr?!


Was meint ihr? Bin 1,79 m groß und sollte demnach wohl Größe M nehmen, richtig ? 

Beste Grüße


----------



## impressive (17. November 2015)

dshiznit83 schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen!
> Ich möchte mir nun wohl auch ein Capra CF Pro zulegen. Jetzt steh ich vor der großen Frage: RockShox oder Bos?
> Vom Gefühl her tendiere ich ja zur Lyrik. Was meint ihr?!
> 
> ...




bin 1,78m und fahre ein M,
passt für mich perfekt.


zwecks BOS oder Lyrik, musst du selbst entscheiden, hat beides seinen Reiz


----------



## thehoff (17. November 2015)

Hat jemand von euch den CaneCreek DB Air oder den Inline in seinem Capra probiert?


----------



## Schaafi89 (17. November 2015)

Hab mich nach langem hin und her für L entschieden.
Bin auch 1,79cm bei einer 86er Schrittlänge.
Nach Rückfrage yT hat man mir ebenfalls ein L empfohlen.

Diesen Test habe ich mir intensiv durchgelesen:
http://www.mtb-news.de/news/2015/01/15/yt-capra-test/

Dort fahren Leute in unserer Größe ebenfalls das L.

Hier noch ein aussagekräftiger Test von Pinbike:
http://www.pinkbike.com/news/yt-capra-cf-pro-review-2015.html

Habe mir nach den Tests + Empfehlung yT und hier im Forum das L bestellt.
Von BOS habe ich abgesehen da ich viel negatives über die Haltbarkeit gehört habe. Ob das nun stimmt oder nicht kann ich leider nicht beurteilen. Rock Shox bin ich aber schon gefahren und ist mit vertrauter.


----------



## dshiznit83 (17. November 2015)

Puh, das wird ja noch ne spannende Sache mit der Rahmengröße. Echt doof, wenn man so nah an 2 Größenempfehlungen liegt. Ich werd morgen mal meine Schrittlänge messen. Denke das ist auch ein wichtiger Aspekt.


----------



## GaMbIt_muc (17. November 2015)

Ich hab mit 180 ein M und bin happy damit.
Ich hab jetzt auch nicht die extrem langen Beine


----------



## Portiman (18. November 2015)

Ich habe eben bei Pinkbike Fotos vom 2016er Capra AL entdeckt.
Es ist beim Gelb-schwarzem mit 1 x 11 eine Rock Shox Yari zu sehen.
Beim Grün-schwarzen mit 2-Fach eine Pike...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Chrisinger (18. November 2015)

Link?


----------



## bimmer1980 (18. November 2015)

Taugt die Yari überhaupt ?


----------



## ale2812 (18. November 2015)

da sie keine charger, sondern motion control, dämpfung bekommen hat, ist die antwort eigtl klar


----------



## Kadauz (18. November 2015)

Laut RS wurde die Motion Control Dämpfung der Yari überarbeitet. Erst mal testen (lassen), dann Urteil fällen. Bin aber auch gespannt, wie sie sich gegen Pike und Lyrik schlägt.


----------



## Portiman (18. November 2015)

http://www.pinkbike.com/u/mattwragg/album/2016-Capra-AL/

würde gern mal wissen, woher die Fotos kommen...


----------



## bimmer1980 (18. November 2015)

Tatsache!  Weiß noch nicht wie ich das finden soll....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Portiman (18. November 2015)

Das gelbe finde ich ganz geil. Sieht eher aus wie ein Pfeilgiftfrosch oder Feuersalamander als eine Ziege...
Allerdings ist die Ausstattung schon ein Stück schlechter.


----------



## Chrisinger (18. November 2015)

DBS Bremsen, GX Schaltgruppe. Schon bisschen schade


----------



## bimmer1980 (18. November 2015)

Günstiger als bisher wirds dadurch sicher nicht.....


----------



## ollicopter (18. November 2015)

Die Ausstattung ist nicht so tolle, ich hoffe die neuen Carbon haben bessere Teile verbaut.
Wenn ich wüßte, wie lange es noch die LE Modelle gibt?
Und am Telefon sagen sie immer, sie wüssten noch nichts von den neuen Modellen


----------



## Portiman (18. November 2015)

Solange es keine offizielle Vorstellung gibt, weiß man auch nicht, ob das die endgültige Version ist. Vielleicht sind das auch nur Prototypen oder Vorab-Testbikes. 


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## bimmer1980 (18. November 2015)

Kann man nur hoffen. Hatte bisher gedacht, die von YT würden dieses typische downsizing, (Ausstattung runter, Preis gleich) NICHT betreiben...


----------



## cdF600 (19. November 2015)

Für vorab Testbikes schaut das aber alles schon ganz schön perfekt aus. 
Wieso sollte YT das nicht so machen? Die Preiserhöhungen durch den Dollarkurs sind doch eine Tatsache. 
Wenn sich eine Firma nicht frühzeitig mit großen Dollarmengen ausgestattet hat, muß sie der Tatsache doch Rechnung tragen.
Entweder sie legen das 1:1 auf den Preis um, dann werden die Produkte bei gleicher Leistung teurer, oder man gleicht die Preiserhöhung teilweise durch Einsatz von günstigeren Komponenten ein Stück weit aus. 
Bei den GX Schaltkomponenten sehe ich das nicht so tragisch, da kaum funktionelle Einbußen zu spüren sein werden. 
Bei den Bremsen schon eher.
Die Laufräder kann ich nicht einschätzen.
Bisher haben sich die YT-Bikes für mich dadurch ausgezeichnet (darum hab ich auch eines), dass keine Kompromissteile verbaut sind.
An meinem Capra CF Comp 1 befindet sich quasi nix was man auf Anhieb tauschen müsste/möchte. Alles was einem einfällt stellt reinen Luxus dar.


----------



## FrankausHalle (19. November 2015)

dshiznit83 schrieb:


> Jetzt steh ich vor der großen Frage: RockShox oder Bos?
> Vom Gefühl her tendiere ich ja zur Lyrik. Was meint ihr?!



Ich bin gerade dabei meine BOS Gabel rauszuhauen. Rein funktional ist sie sicher eine gute Gabel. Was mir jedoch auf den Keks ging sind folgende Dinge: Im letzten Jahr sackte sie mir drei mal ab, dass sie nur noch 5cm Federweg hatte und von alleine nicht mehr auf die 170mm kam. Ein paar mal kräftig daran gezogen und es war wieder gut. Dennoch ist es nervig, das immer im Hinterkopf zu haben. Zudem gibt es keine Ersatzteile. Für Wartungen, bei denen Ersatzteile notwenig sind musst Du sie also einschicken. Außerdem empfinde ich sie als nicht sehr spurtreu. Das kann aber mein persönlicher Geschmack sein.


----------



## DasOZ (19. November 2015)

jetzt auch offiziell... die AL Capra's für 2016: http://www.yt-industries.com/products/bikes/enduro/


----------



## Chrisinger (19. November 2015)

Das Comp 1 ist farblich mal mega gelungen. Wird wohl mein Torque ersetzen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Portiman (19. November 2015)

Da kann man wirklich nicht meckern. 
Top YT!


----------



## dshiznit83 (19. November 2015)

Na super, YT... Jetzt war ich gedanklich schon so weit und wollte nächste Woche das Pro LE mit der Pike bestellen und dann kommt auf einmal so ein geiles Design von dem schwarz roten Capra...

Da befürchte ich nun, dass da NOCH schönere Bikes im Frühjahr kommen
Also doch warten...

Ach, noch eine Frage zur Rahmengröße... manche raten mir ja mit meinen 1,79m zu M, manche zu L.
Hab jetzt eine Schrittlänge von 86 cm gemessen. Lenkt die SL die Entscheidung evtl. deutlicher in eine bestimmte Größenentscheidung?


----------



## bimmer1980 (20. November 2015)

Wie geil ist das denn bitte ? YT ihr seid der Hammer ! 

@dshiznit83 Ich würde das L nehmen und die Carbon Capras werden sicher noch schöner. Der Rahmen an sich ist schon schicker.


----------



## mtb_ul (20. November 2015)

Hallo Leute,

ich will mir ein Capra AL kaufen, leider komme ich mit der richtigen Rahmengröße nicht weiter.
Ich stehe zwischen M und L.
Meine Körpergröße ist 1,81m; die Schrittlänge 87 cm. Laut Größentabelle eher ein M-Rahmen, aber ich weiß von anderen Herstellern, dass ich mit meiner Schrittlänge genau dazwischen liege und eher zu L tendiere.

Was könnt ihr mir aus Erfahrung schildern? Eher den kleineren oder größeren Rahmen wählen?

Danke für eure Hilfe! Grüße, Daniel


----------



## frank70 (20. November 2015)

jetzt sind die neuen bikes da und du sprichst über ein Thema, das schon mind. 20mal besprochen wurde. dir passt l und m. besser l kaufen, wenn zu gross, mit kürzerem vorbau korrigieren. gruess


----------



## Kadauz (20. November 2015)

Hm, ich würde L nehmen. Ich bin 184cm mit 87er SL und fahre ein Bike mit gleicher Geometrie wie das Capra L. (440er Reach + 600er Stack). Und kleiner würde ich es nicht haben wollen.


----------



## mtb_ul (20. November 2015)

Kadauz schrieb:


> Hm, ich würde L nehmen. Ich bin 184cm mit 87er SL und fahre ein Bike mit gleicher Geometrie wie das Capra L. (440er Reach + 600er Stack). Und kleiner würde ich es nicht haben wollen.


danke für die Info


----------



## mtb_ul (20. November 2015)

Hallo,
eine Frage zu den Capra Schaltaugen.
passt das auf der HP angegebene Schaltauge fürs Capra AL/CF von 2015 auch auf die 2016er Modelle?
Grüße, Daniel


----------



## bimmer1980 (21. November 2015)

Hat sich erledigt...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bload (21. November 2015)

Hey,
Vorgestern ist mein Capra gekommen und morgen steht die erste Testfahrt an. Allerdings mache ich mir ein bisschen Sorgen um die Widerstandsfähigkeit des Lackes.
Kann jemand eine Einschätzung abgeben, wie gut der kleine Steine und Dreck aushält? Insbesondere die Sattelstrebe, da dort ja kein Schutzaufkleber drauf ist.


----------



## Portiman (21. November 2015)

Bload schrieb:


> Hey,
> Vorgestern ist mein Capra gekommen und morgen steht die erste Testfahrt an. Allerdings mache ich mir ein bisschen Sorgen um die Widerstandsfähigkeit des Lackes.
> Kann jemand eine Einschätzung abgeben, wie gut der kleine Steine und Dreck aushält? Insbesondere die Sattelstrebe, da dort ja kein Schutzaufkleber drauf ist.



hier wurde schon mehrfach die relativ schlechte Lackqualität bemängelt. Allerdings kenne ich die Lackdiskussionen auch bei allen anderen Herstellern. Hatte zuvor 2 Specialized und da hiess es auch immer, der Lack wäre eine Katastrophe.

Ich habe mein neues Comp 1 dennoch gleich am ersten Tag mit Lackschutzfolie von Invisiframe eingepackt. Die ist zwar sauteuer, aber das Risiko wollte ich gar nicht erst eingehen. Ich kann die Folie empfehlen. Deckt nahezu alle relevanten Stellen ab.


----------



## FrankausHalle (22. November 2015)

Nach einem Jahr ist der Lack der Kettenstrebe ordentlich mit Steinschlägen übersäht, insbesondere nahe am Lager. Das Unterrohr ist ebenso ordentlich gesprenkelt.

Ich kann mir jedoch nur bedingt vorstellen, dass bei anderen Herstellern das großartig anders wäre. Ich fahre überwiegend im alpinen Raum. Da isses zudem fast immer steinig und felsig. Da bleiben Macken am Bike einfach nicht aus. Mich stört es nicht. Das Bike fährt sich dennoch sehr geil.


----------



## TheGoOn (22. November 2015)

Bin jetzt seid März mit dem Capra unterwegs und habe auch die ein oder andere Macke im Lack. Kettenstrebe / Hinterbau und Sattelrohr sind bei mir am meisten in mitleidenschaft gezogen worden. Beim Sattelrohr habe ich eine Schutzfolie direkt nachdem Auspacken ran geklebt. Trotzdem ist die ein odere ander Macke drin. Lackplatzer sind auch in der Nähe von der Kurbel zufinden gerade an der Kettenstrebe. Diese sind aber nicht durch einen schlechten Lack bzw durch eine schlechte Lackierung entstanden sondern durch das Gelände. Man sieht dem Bike eben an das es Benutzt wurde. Auch bei der Pike habe ich schon heftige Kratzer drin. Passiert eben wenns einen im Steinfeld legt 

Wie mein Vorredner schon sagte, es hat sich nichts am Fahrgefühl geändert. Und sehen tue ich sie auch nur wenn ich davor stehe. Für den weiterverkauf ist es sicherlich nicht von Vorteil viele Kratzer zu haben. Ich habe es aber nicht vor bald zu verkaufen


----------



## Bload (23. November 2015)

Danke für die Infos. Werde mir dann wohl Invisiframe holen, da ich mich sonst wahrscheinlich ziemlich ärgern würde.


----------



## der-Roman (23. November 2015)

weiss einer ob die 2016er mit 125mm oder 150mm Reverb kommen?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Lightning_AL (23. November 2015)

bei den Alu's steht auf der Homepage, bei Größe S 125mm, bei M/L/XL 150mm.

Gruß
Andreas


----------



## Pinzgauner (23. November 2015)

Lightning_AL schrieb:


> bei den Alu's steht auf der Homepage, bei Größe S 125mm, bei M/L/XL 150mm.
> 
> Gruß
> Andreas



Es wurde offenbar der Durchmesser des Sattelrohrs verändert und für diesen Durchmesser gibt es die Reverb nur bis 125mm. Finde spannend warum das gemacht wurde. YT?

Update: habe gerade nochmal auf der Website geschaut. Jetzt hat nur mehr der S Rahmen eine 125er. Komisch. Das wurde wohl nochmal geändert und die Reverb gibt es wohl doch auch für 30,9...


----------



## mdopp (23. November 2015)

Hallo zusammen,
Ich habe mir neulich auch ein Capra bestellt (CF Pro LE) und warte schon ganz ungeduldig auf die Lieferung.
Hoffentlich klappt es wie versprochen in der zweiten Dezemberwoche.
Bis dahin lese ich dann mal alle Diskussionen in diesem Forum 

Eine schnelle Frage hätte ich aber noch: Wie viele Andere möchte ich den Hebel der RockShox Reverb von rechts oben nach links unten tauschen (bin ich so gewohnt). Braucht man dafür irgendein Umrüst-Set (Schelle, Schrauben, ...?) oder geht das ohne weiteres mit den verbauten/mitgelieferten Teilen?

Danke und Grüße
Martin

P.s.: Ursprünglich sollte es ein Canyon Strive werden. Das war sogar schon bestellt. 
Aber nachdem ich tagelang von Canyon keinerlei Rückmeldung bekam und dann hier im Canyon Forum die endlosen Beschwerden gelesen hatte, hab' ich mich umentschieden.
Kann ich zur Lektüre für langweilige Winterabende nur empfehlen - ist echt unterhaltsam (außer für Canyon Besitzer) ;-)
Bei YT kam sofort am nächsten Tag die Bestätigung mit Liefertermin. Prima - so soll es sein.


----------



## Pinzgauner (23. November 2015)

mdopp schrieb:


> Eine schnelle Frage hätte ich aber noch: Wie viele Andere möchte ich den Hebel der RockShox Reverb von rechts oben nach links unten tauschen (bin ich so gewohnt). Braucht man dafür irgendein Umrüst-Set (Schelle, Schrauben, ...?) oder geht das ohne weiteres mit den verbauten/mitgelieferten Teilen?



Geht mit den vorhanden Teilen. Einfach den Bremshebeladapter von der einen Schelle demontieren und an der anderen Schelle montieren und die Schellen tauschen. Reverb Hebel ist dann halt auf der Unterseite was mir aber ohnehin mehr taugt.


----------



## mdopp (23. November 2015)

@Pinzgauner: Danke!


----------



## der-Roman (24. November 2015)

Pinzgauner schrieb:


> Es wurde offenbar der Durchmesser des Sattelrohrs verändert und für diesen Durchmesser gibt es die Reverb nur bis 125mm. Finde spannend warum das gemacht wurde. YT?
> 
> Update: habe gerade nochmal auf der Website geschaut. Jetzt hat nur mehr der S Rahmen eine 125er. Komisch. Das wurde wohl nochmal geändert und die Reverb gibt es wohl doch auch für 30,9...



würde denken die 150er Reverb gibt es nicht in 30.9 sondern nur in 31.6

Zitat RockSHox Page


> *Specifications for Reverb Stealth*
> Reihenfolge 560 g – 355 mm, 30,9 mm, 100 mm; 570 g – 380 mm, 30,9 mm, 125 mm; 570 g – 430 mm, 31,6 mm, 150 mm



Sind die Decals bei den 2016er AL Modell unterm Lack oder gehen die zu entfernen?


----------



## mtb_ul (24. November 2015)

Hi Leute, ich habe eine Frage zum Rock Shox Monarch im Capra.

Dieser ist, soweit ich das richtig verstanden habe, eine Spezialanfertiung, da im Bike eine andere Einbaulänge vorhanden ist
.
Wie sieht es mit Garantie bzw. Ersatzteilen aus? Muss RochShox den Dämpfer auf Vorrat haben oder läuft die Abwicklung über YT? Wie lange kann ich denn einen Ersatzdämpfer beim Hersteller ordern? Wisst ihr dazu etwas?

Danke für die Info, Grüße, Daniel


----------



## ale2812 (24. November 2015)

abwicklung läuft über YT. Auf vorrat muss niemand etwas haben. die normalen garantiefälle sind auch nur kleinigkeiten, wie neue dichtung. Wieder einen 222x66 monarch zu bekommen ist in der tat schwierig, aber es gibt ja genug andere dämpfer in 222mm EBL - allerdings mit 70mm hub.


----------



## mtb_ul (24. November 2015)

ale2812 schrieb:


> abwicklung läuft über YT. Auf vorrat muss niemand etwas haben. die normalen garantiefälle sind auch nur kleinigkeiten, wie neue dichtung. Wieder einen 222x66 monarch zu bekommen ist in der tat schwierig, aber es gibt ja genug andere dämpfer in 222mm EBL - allerdings mit 70mm hub.



danke für die schnelle Rückmeldung, was gäbe es denn als Alterntiven zum Monarch mit der genannten Einbaulänge?
beim googlen habe ich nicht wirklich was passendes gefunden. 
Grüße, Daniel


----------



## gernotkrinner (24. November 2015)

CC Db air z. Bsp.



mtb_ul schrieb:


> danke für die schnelle Rückmeldung, was gäbe es denn als Alterntiven zum Monarch mit der genannten Einbaulänge?
> beim googlen habe ich nicht wirklich was passendes gefunden.
> Grüße, Daniel


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Lightning_AL (24. November 2015)

mtb_ul schrieb:


> Hi Leute, ich habe eine Frage zum Rock Shox Monarch im Capra.
> 
> Dieser ist, soweit ich das richtig verstanden habe, eine Spezialanfertiung, da im Bike eine andere Einbaulänge vorhanden ist
> .
> ...



Also mein Dämpfer war leider direkt bei der Lieferung meines Capras defekt, hat am Tag 30 psi verloren. Habe kurz bei YT angerufen, ein Schadensformular bekommen und dann mein Retourenlabel. Der defekte Dämpfer muss an YT geschickt werden und die leiten diesen weiter zu RS.

Bei mir hatte ich echt richtig Glück, YT hatte einen neunen Dämpfer auf Lager und so hat der ganze Tausch nur 4 Tage gedauert. Unterm Strich, ein Top Service!

Gruß
Andreas


----------



## cdF600 (24. November 2015)

222/70 ist doch eine gängige Einbaulänge vor allem bei DH-Bikes. Vivid, Vivid Air, Fox Van etc. 
Was mir immer noch fehlt ist ein objektiver Bericht, wie sich z.B. ein Vivid Coil oder Air im Capra fährt. 
Mein vorheriges Enduro (Last Herb FR) hatte mit dem Stahlfederdämpfer eine deutlich andere Charakteristik als mit dem Monarch+.
Es hat sich viel mehr nach "Downhiller/Wegbügler/Staubsauger" angefühlt, während es mit dem Luftdämpfer spritziger und direkter war.
Wenn das beim Capra ähnlich ist, weiß ich was ich für den Park mit dem Capra mache!


----------



## thehoff (24. November 2015)

cdF600 schrieb:


> 222/70 ist doch eine gängige Einbaulänge vor allem bei DH-Bikes. Vivid, Vivid Air, Fox Van etc.
> Was mir immer noch fehlt ist ein objektiver Bericht, wie sich z.B. ein Vivid Coil oder Air im Capra fährt.
> Mein vorheriges Enduro (Last Herb FR) hatte mit dem Stahlfederdämpfer eine deutlich andere Charakteristik als mit dem Monarch+.
> Es hat sich viel mehr nach "Downhiller/Wegbügler/Staubsauger" angefühlt, während es mit dem Luftdämpfer spritziger und direkter war.
> Wenn das beim Capra ähnlich ist, weiß ich was ich für den Park mit dem Capra mache!


Nach sowas hätte ich jetzt auch schonmal gefragt, nur anscheinend macht das niemand


Gesendet von meinem iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## ale2812 (24. November 2015)

hab ich würde uach zu gerne mal einen vivid im capra fahren. 
interessant wäre auch der fox float x2, nur so unverschämt teuer.


----------



## mtb_ul (24. November 2015)

cdF600 schrieb:


> 222/70 ist doch eine gängige Einbaulänge vor allem bei DH-Bikes. Vivid, Vivid Air, Fox Van etc.
> Was mir immer noch fehlt ist ein objektiver Bericht, wie sich z.B. ein Vivid Coil oder Air im Capra fährt.
> Mein vorheriges Enduro (Last Herb FR) hatte mit dem Stahlfederdämpfer eine deutlich andere Charakteristik als mit dem Monarch+.
> Es hat sich viel mehr nach "Downhiller/Wegbügler/Staubsauger" angefühlt, während es mit dem Luftdämpfer spritziger und direkter war.
> Wenn das beim Capra ähnlich ist, weiß ich was ich für den Park mit dem Capra mache!



ok danke für die Info, aber ich hab noch eine Verständnisfrage: du schreibst von einer Einbaulänge 222/70, wenn ich auf der yt-HP richtig gelesen habe, hat der RS Monarch eine Einbaulänge von 222 und 66mm Hub. Kann ich den 70er Hub dann trotzdem verbauen? Die Einbaulänge ist ja gleich, nur der Hub ist größer, müsste ja trotzdem gehen oder?

Grüße, Daniel


----------



## mtb_ul (24. November 2015)

Lightning_AL schrieb:


> Also mein Dämpfer war leider direkt bei der Lieferung meines Capras defekt, hat am Tag 30 psi verloren. Habe kurz bei YT angerufen, ein Schadensformular bekommen und dann mein Retourenlabel. Der defekte Dämpfer muss an YT geschickt werden und die leiten diesen weiter zu RS.
> 
> Bei mir hatte ich echt richtig Glück, YT hatte einen neunen Dämpfer auf Lager und so hat der ganze Tausch nur 4 Tage gedauert. Unterm Strich, ein Top Service!
> 
> ...



Hallo Andreas, danke für die Info!

Wie lange hat man denn Garantie bei YT auf Dämpfer und Co.? Was passiert, wenn der Dämpfer nach der Garantie defekt geht? Verkauft dann YT einen neuen Dämpfer? 

Grüße, Daniel


----------



## Kadauz (24. November 2015)

Garantie ist Sache des Herstellers und nicht vom Händler (Yt). RockShox gibt 2 Jahre Garantie. Ob das über den Händler oder RockShox abgewickelt wird spielt dabei keine Rolle. Die meisten Händler lehnen eine Abwicklung nach der Gewährleistung (6 Monate nach Kauf bei Beweislast Händler) aber ab. Wie das Yt macht weiß ich nicht. Im Zweifel wendet man sich halt direkt an RockShox.

Wenn defekt nach Garantie, kann man eventuell über RockShox den Defekt reparieren lassen, oder bei jedem x-beliebige Shop nachkaufen.


----------



## cdF600 (25. November 2015)

@mtb_ul: Der BOS-Dämpfer im Pro-Modell hat auch mehr Hub als der Monarch+. Sollte also gehen. Man erhält durch Einbau eines Dämpfers mit mehr Hub halt mehr Federweg. Den Federweg des Pro-Modells gibt YT auch größer an als beim Comp.
"Theoretisch" (soweit ich ich die ganze Federungsthematik verstanden habe), sollte ein Dämpfer mit mehr Hub und linearerer Kennlinie im unteren Federwegsbereich feiner ansprechen und "mehr wegbügeln". Für den Durchschlagschutz sollte die Progression des Hinterbaus sorgen. Vielleicht gibts hier ja einen Federungsprofi der da mehr Hintergrundwissen hat. 
Im Grunde ist das alles nur Theorie und müsste man halt mal ausprobieren. Ist halt ein rel teurer Versuch.


----------



## mtb_ul (25. November 2015)

Kadauz schrieb:


> Garantie ist Sache des Herstellers und nicht vom Händler (Yt). RockShox gibt 2 Jahre Garantie. Ob das über den Händler oder RockShox abgewickelt wird spielt dabei keine Rolle. Die meisten Händler lehnen eine Abwicklung nach der Gewährleistung (6 Monate nach Kauf bei Beweislast Händler) aber ab. Wie das Yt macht weiß ich nicht. Im Zweifel wendet man sich halt direkt an RockShox.
> 
> Wenn defekt nach Garantie, kann man eventuell über RockShox den Defekt reparieren lassen, oder bei jedem x-beliebige Shop nachkaufen.



Hallo Kadauz,

ich weiß nicht ob deine Aussage bzgl. eines x-beliebigen Shops stimmt, die Einbaulänge ist keine Standardeinbaulänge, auf der Homepage von Sram wird er auch gar nicht mit aufgeführt (Einbaulänge 222mm Hub 66mm). von daher gehe ich davon aus, dass du ihn nicht überall her bekommst. Oder sehe ich das falsch? Ich habe jetzt mal einen Sram-Vertrieb in Deutschland kontaktiert und warte mal auf die Rückmeldung.

Gruß


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mtb_ul (26. November 2015)

Guten Morgen Capra-Community,

das Capra AL hat ja eine Carbon-Sitzstrebe. Weiß jemand, warum YT den Alu-Rahmen mit Carbon mixt? Welche Vorteile (Gewichtsersparnis ist doch hier nur minimal oder?) ergeben sich daraus? Sind euch Probleme mit den Sitzstrebe bekannt (Haltbarkeit)? Ich will eigentlich keinen Carbon-Rahmen und habe mich deshalb extra für das Capra Comp AL entschieden. Jetzt bin ich etwas verunsichert, was die Carbon-Teile am AL Rahmen angehen. In der SuFu habe ich leider nix passendes dazu gefunden.

sportliche Grüße, Daniel


----------



## Jerryf (26. November 2015)

mtb_ul schrieb:


> Guten Morgen Capra-Community,
> 
> das Capra AL hat ja eine Carbon-Sitzstrebe. Weiß jemand, warum YT den Alu-Rahmen mit Carbon mixt? Welche Vorteile (Gewichtsersparnis ist doch hier nur minimal oder?) ergeben sich daraus? Sind euch Probleme mit den Sitzstrebe bekannt (Haltbarkeit)? Ich will eigentlich keinen Carbon-Rahmen und habe mich deshalb extra für das Capra Comp AL entschieden. Jetzt bin ich etwas verunsichert, was die Carbon-Teile am AL Rahmen angehen. In der SuFu habe ich leider nix passendes dazu gefunden.
> 
> sportliche Grüße, Daniel



Hi Daniel,

ich denke YT möchte hier möglichst viele Gleichteile einsetzen. So erhöht sich die Stückzahl der Carbonstreben im Einkauf was wiederum den Preis senkt.
Nachteile hast du ja hierdurch im Prinzip keine.
Gewichtsersparnis kann man hier nicht ausdrücken da es ja kein vergleichbares Aluteil gibt.
Und halten tut es auch wie es soll.

lg


----------



## bimmer1980 (26. November 2015)

Könnte mir vorstellen, dass es einfach wirtschaftliche Gründe haben könnte. Es musste vllt. kein neuer Hinterbau konstruiert werden, keine Steifigkeitstest, Haltbarkeitstests, vllt. waren auch mehr hergestellt worden als Rahmen und sowieso vorrätig. Wer weiß ?  

Kann mir zumindest nicht vorstellen, dass da irgendwas performancetechnisches hinter Steckt.


----------



## IcaroZero (26. November 2015)

Wobei die Strebe ein Mix ist: Nur der obere Teil ist aus Carbon. Der untere Teil der Strebe ist (auch beim CF Capra) aus Alu.


----------



## Portiman (26. November 2015)

IcaroZero schrieb:


> Wobei die Strebe ein Mix ist: Nur der obere Teil ist aus Carbon. Der untere Teil der Strebe ist (auch beim CF Capra) aus Alu.



Sitzstreben Carbon
Kettenstreben Alu
= wird wohl der gleiche Hinterbau sein, wie beim CF Capra. 

Den Hinterbau gab es also schon, bevor das Alu Capra aufn Markt kam, so dass man den wohl einfach so übernommen hat.

Dass die Kettenstreben beim CF aus Alu sind hat wohl kontruktionstechnische Gründe, da CF gegen Stein- und Kettenschlag zu anfällig ist.


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## der-Roman (28. November 2015)

Kann mir jemand sagen ob die Decals über oder unter Lack sind? (würde die gern entfernen wollen wenn ich das Rad da habe)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kesan (28. November 2015)

Bei mir sind die unter dem Lack, keine Ahnung ob das alle Modelle betrifft


----------



## der-Roman (28. November 2015)

Was hast du denn für ein Modell?


----------



## Kesan (28. November 2015)

Comp 2 von 2014


----------



## thehoff (28. November 2015)

Was sagt denn @YT-Industries zu der Dämpfer Thematik?

Welche Dämpfer passen denn von den Eigenschafen ausser dem Monarch Plus noch gut in Capra?
Fox Float X
Fox Float X2
CaneCreek DB Cs
CaneCreek DB Inline CS
RS Vivid Air

könntet ihr mal eure Empfehlungen dazu abgeben?


----------



## ernmar (29. November 2015)

Ich könnte mir vorstellen, dass der Float x ganz gut passen könnte, Zumindestens wenn man das Heck recht straff lassen möchte wie es jetzt mit dem Monarch auch ist. Der X2, DB bzw. Vivid Air sind ja eher Downhilldämpfer die bestimmt gut passen wenn man eher Parklastig unterwegs ist.
Sobald sich mal ein passender Float X günstig finden lässt, probiere ich das mal aus.


----------



## alex08 (29. November 2015)

Ich habe im Capra den Fox X2 verbaut ist aber noch ziemlich neu deswegen kann ich noch nicht viel sagen aber der erste Eindruck war sehr gut.
Werde am Dienstag nach La Palma fliege danach kann ich euch mehr sagen funktioniert aber man muss nur alle Spacer montieren um die luftkammer zu verkleinern.


----------



## Bload (29. November 2015)

Hast du das gelesen, dass man alle Spacer einbauen muss, oder wie bist du darauf gekommen?


----------



## ale2812 (29. November 2015)

alex08 schrieb:


> Ich habe im Capra den Fox X2 verbaut ist aber noch ziemlich neu deswegen kann ich noch nicht viel sagen aber der erste Eindruck war sehr gut.
> Werde am Dienstag nach La Palma fliege danach kann ich euch mehr sagen funktioniert aber man muss nur alle Spacer montieren um die luftkammer zu verkleinern.


sehr cool. bitte unbedingt berichten. um das capra auch im park bewegen zu können, bin ich nämlich noch am überlegen einen anderen dämpfer zu kaufen. wenn es sehr ruppig wird oder auch über bremswellen, dürfte es gerne etwas weniger feedback geben...


----------



## alex08 (29. November 2015)

Ich wohne nicht weit weg von Yt bei einen Besuch habe ich mich t den Jungs gesprochen ein Mitarbeiter von YT fährt einen Canecreek im Capra der sagte die luftkammer muss verkleinert werden damit es funktioniert


----------



## cdF600 (29. November 2015)

Klingt irgendwie unlogisch.  Wenn der Hinterbau so progressiv ist, wie immer beschrieben, müsste man doch einen linearen Dämpfer fahren können. Mit Verkleinerung der Luftkammer macht man einen Luftdämpfer  doch progressiver.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bload (29. November 2015)

@cdF600 Ich denke das ist ein Trugschluss.
Kenn mich mit der Bedeutung von progressiv nicht genau aus, aber wenn es bedeutet, dass am Ende des Federweges viel Kraft aufgewendet werden muss, um ein weiteres Einfedern zu erreichen, heißt das, dass viel Kraft auf den Dämpfer ausgeübt wird. Wenn der Dämpfer nun linear ist, hat es zur Folge, dass die Kraft schnell zu hoch ist und der Dämpfer keinen Widerstand entgegen bringen kann. Der Dämpfer rauscht folglich durch den Federweg. Ein progressiver Dämpfer (mit Spacern) ist in der Lage dieser hohen Kraft standzuhalten und rauscht nicht durch den Federweg.


----------



## cdF600 (30. November 2015)

Hm. Ich dachte immer dass bei einem progressiven Hinterbau nicht die benötigte Kraft ansteigt um ein weiteres Einfedern zu erreichen, sondern dass der Weg, den der Hinterbau in der Einfederbewegung zurücklegt, kleiner wird.

Mein "Last Herb FR" hat auch einen "progressiven Hinterbau" und da wird von einem Performancegewinn gesprochen bei Verwendung eines Dämpfers mit größerer Luftkammer.

Die Verkleinerung der Luftkammer unterstützt natürlich eher Deine Theorie , würde allerdings den Einsatzes eines linearen Coil-Dämpfers sinnlos machen.


----------



## frank70 (30. November 2015)

@Bload , wenn man in den dämpfer foren liest, bist du falsch. kommt auch drauf an, ob du von der positiv oder negativ kammer sprichst


----------



## cdF600 (30. November 2015)

"Kharne" erklärt das hier für mich relativ schlüssig:

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/t/hinterbaukennlinien-und-daempferabstimmung.675536/#post-11635583

Das würde wieder für meine Theorie sprechen.
Ich glaub ich muss des mal ausprobieren. Die ganze Theorie ist doch firlefanz.......


----------



## bartos0815 (30. November 2015)

cdF600 schrieb:


> Hm. Ich dachte immer dass bei einem progressiven Hinterbau nicht die benötigte Kraft ansteigt um ein weiteres Einfedern zu erreichen, sondern dass der Weg, den der Hinterbau in der Einfederbewegung zurücklegt, kleiner wird.
> .


das eine schließt das andere nicht aus!


----------



## Kadauz (30. November 2015)

Dann müsste man doch die sehr starke Progession des Hinterbaus mit ner größeren Luftkammer, also z.B. DebonAir etwas entschärfen. Ich fahre im Moment ein Bike, das sehr viel weniger progressiv ist, aber einen DebonAir mit 5 Spacerringen. Das klappt perfekt. Es wäre durchaus einen ersuch wert, mal ne DebonAir Luftkammer (+ eventuell Spacer) am Capra zu fahren.


----------



## cdF600 (30. November 2015)

@Kadauz: genau so war meine Überlegung auch. 
Allerdings bringts ja irgendwie nix einen Dämpfer mit größerer Luftkammer zu verbauen und bei dem dann die Luftkammer mittels Spacern wieder zu verkleinern. Dann kann man ja gleich beim normal verbauten Monarch+ bleiben.


----------



## Kadauz (30. November 2015)

cdF600 schrieb:


> @Kadauz: genau so war meine Überlegung auch.
> Allerdings bringts ja irgendwie nix einen Dämpfer mit größerer Luftkammer zu verbauen und bei dem dann die Luftkammer mittels Spacern wieder zu verkleinern. Dann kann man ja gleich beim normal verbauten Monarch+ bleiben.


Die Ringe dienen auch eher dazu, Feintuning zu betrieben. So kann man z.B. ne große Luftkammer dranschrauben, und dann in kleinen Schritten (mit den Spacern) sein optimales Setup finden, falls einem die Luftkammer dann doch zu groß ist.


----------



## bartos0815 (30. November 2015)

da das capra eine extrem progressive kinematik hat, wird man im regelfall nur mit einer großen luftkammer den federweg ordentlich nutzen können, es sei denn man fährt 40%sag oder mehr. von daher ists wahrscheinlich vernünftig debonair und co auszuprobieren und im bedarfsfall etwas zuzuspacern. bei kleinvolumigen dämpfern wirds halt schwer mit optimaler federwegsnutzung, da sich die kennlinie des hinterbaues und die kennlinie der kleinen luftkammer zu einem enorm progressiven gespann adieren.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Vincy (30. November 2015)

DebonAir wirkt sich nur hauptsächlich im ersten Drittel des Federweges aus, auf die Endprogression hat es keinen Einfluß.
DebonAir (große Negativ Luftkammer) ist meistens mit der High Volume Luftkammer (große Positiv Luftkammer).
Bei der DebonAir Version ist das Volumen der High Volume Luftkammer aber auch geringfügig vergrößert worden.


----------



## cdF600 (30. November 2015)

@bartos0815: Stellt sich mir nur noch die Frage warum YT dann nicht gleich einen DebonAir verbaut. Die haben sich doch sicher was dabei gedacht. Zumal sie ja auch noch auf einen "Sonderdämpfer" gehen.


----------



## frank70 (30. November 2015)

@cdF600 yt hat nicht den deboinair verwendet, weil die endprogression gleich bleibt. ich hatte das trotzdem ausprobiert (hab jedoch das 2014er wicked), konnte damit jedoch nicht mehr federweg nutzen, im unteren und mittleren Bereich fühlte das ganze sich jedoch schwammig an


----------



## ale2812 (30. November 2015)

bartos0815 schrieb:


> da das capra eine extrem progressive kinematik hat, wird man im regelfall nur mit einer großen luftkammer den federweg ordentlich nutzen können, es sei denn man fährt 40%sag oder mehr. von daher ists wahrscheinlich vernünftig debonair und co auszuprobieren und im bedarfsfall etwas zuzuspacern. bei kleinvolumigen dämpfern wirds halt schwer mit optimaler federwegsnutzung, da sich die kennlinie des hinterbaues und die kennlinie der kleinen luftkammer zu einem enorm progressiven gespann adieren.


debonair wird dazu führen, dass man im mittleren federweg versackt. quasi das  genaue gegenteil von dem verhalten des normalen monarch.

seid ihr unzufrieden weil die federwegausnutzung effizient  und man nicht nach einem bürgersteig-drop bei 90% ist?

von der federwegsausnutzung find ich das capra perfekt. fahre den hobel bei knappen 25% SAG und bei großen, schnellen sprüngen ohne landung wird auch der komplette federweg genutzt. gibt doch nichts schöneres als ein rad mit vielen reserven. wenn man allerdings ein rad will, bei dem man sich ständig damit brüsten kann, durchgeschlagen zu haben, dann ist man mit dem capra schlecht beraten.

ich würde sogar etwas weniger lcs, aber etwas mehr hsc haben wollen.


----------



## Bload (1. Dezember 2015)

@ale2812 Kannst du erklären wieso man mit dem Debonair im mittleren Federweg versacken würde? Woran liegt das und würde das bei einem Double Barrel Air auch passieren? Überlege nämlich den Monarch zu tauschen, da er mir zu weniger Einstellmöglichkeiten hat.


----------



## ale2812 (1. Dezember 2015)

Zu federwegsbeginn hat das capra einen grossen Hebel (Übersetzungsverhaeltnis) auf den Dämpfer.  Wenn sich der nun wie der DA dafür auszeichnet, besonders schluckfreudig (sprich wenig kraft benötigt)  am federwegsanfang zu sein, hat der Dämpfer zu wenig gegendruck und verschekt federweg


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## cdF600 (1. Dezember 2015)

@ale2812: DAS ist bis jetzt für mich die schlüssigste Erklärung was gegen einen Luftdämpfer mit großer Luftkammer im Capra spricht.
Danke!
Und was ist bei Verwendung eines Stahlfederdämpfers, der bekanntlich die linearste Kennlinie aufweist, zu erwarten? Da dürfte doch der von dir beschriebene Effekt weniger stark auftreten.

Ich kann nur den Vergleich mit meinem Herb FR heranziehen. Mit Monarch+ (222/66,ohne DA) ist dieses lebendiger, mit mehr Pop, direkter als mit einem Vivid Coil (222/70). Mit dem Coil-Dämpfer ist es viel mehr Bügelmaschine. Fast wie ein Downhiller. Für den Parkeinsatz ideal.


----------



## Bload (1. Dezember 2015)

@ale2812 Zum Verständnis, bedeutet das, dass das Capra (überspitzt) einen weicher werdenden Dämpfer benötigen würde, da der Dämpfer zu Beginn wenig Hub im Verhältnis zum "Wheel Travel" freigibt und gegen Ende immer mehr? Falls man eine linear Kennlinie erreichen möchte.


----------



## ale2812 (1. Dezember 2015)

eine lineare kennlinie ist quasi unmöglich (bräuchte man einen degressiven dämpfer), am wenigsten progressiv wäre ein stahlfederdämpfer. wird so unter anderem von Bryan Regnier (vivid) gefahren. auch ein miterarbeiter von sram deutschland ist sein capra mit vivid gefahren. denke damit bekommt man ein sensibleres fahrwerk, besseres ansprechverhalten, mehr grip, dafür weniger reserven. durch den großen hebel am anfang, wird man aber aufgrund des fast nicht vorhandenen losbrechmoments der stahlfeder auch mit wenig SAG ein sensibles fahrwerk haben (vermutung).
mir gefällt am capra mit monarch das verhalten über kleine unebenheiten wie wurzeln, bremswellen bergab überhaupt nicht. daher würde ich gerne auch mal stahlfeder probieren. zu anderen lustdämpfern mit großer kammer kann ich nichts sagen, so gut kenn ich mich dann auch nicht aus. hängt auch vom jeweiligen dämpfer und dessen kennlinie ab.


----------



## Bload (1. Dezember 2015)

ale2812 schrieb:


> mir gefällt am capra mit monarch das verhalten über kleine unebenheiten wie wurzeln, bremswellen bergab überhaupt nicht. daher würde ich gerne auch mal stahlfeder probieren. zu anderen lustdämpfern mit großer kammer kann ich nichts sagen, so gut kenn ich mich dann auch nicht aus. hängt auch vom jeweiligen dämpfer und dessen kennlinie ab.



Das sehe ich auch so, weshalb ich mir überlege einen CCDBAir CS einzubauen. Habe das Gefühl der Monarch ist zu Beginn sehr unsensibel, wobei ich bisher kaum Abfahrten gemacht habe. Mit dem CCDBAir CS habe ich im Torque eig gute Erfahrungen gemacht, aber leider passt die Einbaulänge ja nicht.


----------



## ale2812 (1. Dezember 2015)

ich hab leider auch nur einen 240er vivid zuhause


----------



## frank70 (1. Dezember 2015)

ich nehme mal an, dass der hinterbau des capra sich sehr ähnlich wie der des wicked verhält. siehe im yt wicked trade, da wurde das Thema des dämpfers resp. des progressiven hinterbaus oft besprochen


----------



## zichl (1. Dezember 2015)

Dürfte sogar 1:1 gleich sein, vom Federweg mal abgesehen.


----------



## cdF600 (2. Dezember 2015)

Also: Die Diskussion war/ist sehr aufschlußreich. 
Genau so muss das hier im Forum sein.
Das vorläufige Fazit aus der Dämpferdiskussion für mich: Ich mach mich auf die Suche nach einem Stahlfederdämpfer und probiere das mal aus.


----------



## impressive (2. Dezember 2015)

cdF600 schrieb:


> Also: Die Diskussion war/ist sehr aufschlußreich.
> Genau so muss das hier im Forum sein.
> Das vorläufige Fazit aus der Dämpferdiskussion für mich: Ich mach mich auf die Suche nach einem Stahlfederdämpfer und probiere das mal aus.




geht mir wie dir, die Diskussion war sehr hilfreich. Und ich werde statt dem Vivid Air versuchen den Vivid Coil zu testen.


----------



## thehoff (2. Dezember 2015)

Ich wart auf den CC Coil mit Climbswitch 


Gesendet von meinem iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Drahtesel_ (3. Dezember 2015)

Hallo,

ich stehe kurz vor dem Kauf eines neuen Bikes und interessiere mich für das YT Capra aber hätte paar Fragen, evtl kann jemand was dazu berichten.

Im Capra CF wird ein Pressfit Innenlager verbaut. Habt ihr hiermit irgendwelche negativen Erfahrungen gemacht?

Wie würdet Ihr die Uphill Qualitäten bei dem Bike beschreiben?

Ich fahre z.Z. ein Canyon Torque Trailflow und würde gerne auf ein leichteres Bike mit mehr Radstand (Laufruhe) umsteigen aber dennoch sollte das Bike sein wahres Potenzial berg-ab entfalten.... ich glaube / hoffe das YT Capra ist genau so eins.

Grüße


----------



## Portiman (3. Dezember 2015)

Hallo!
Ich habe mal eine Frage, bin gerade etwas verunsichert.
Mir ist an meinem (fast neuen) Capra ein Loch an der linken Sitzstrebe aufgefallen.
Ich habe daraufhin bei YT nachgefragt, ob das normal ist, worauf man mir gesagt hat, dass hätten alle Capra und wäre produktionsbedingt.
Skeptisch wie ich war, habe ich mir ein "Unpack Video" bei YouTube angesehen, wo dieses Loch nicht zu sehen ist.
Mir erscheint es eher wie eine Fehlbohrung o.ä. Ich weiß nur nicht, ob es sicherheitsrelevant ist. Habe vorher noch nie ein Bike aus Carbon gehabt...
Könnt ihr mal nachsehen, ob ihr so ein Loch bei Euch habt?



Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## ale2812 (3. Dezember 2015)

Drahtesel_ schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> ich stehe kurz vor dem Kauf eines neuen Bikes und interessiere mich für das YT Capra aber hätte paar Fragen, evtl kann jemand was dazu berichten.
> 
> ...


tretlager knackt gerne. je nach dem wie gut die toleranzen sind kann das probleme ergeben. meins knackt nur, wenn es zu wenig spannung hat, daher reicht minimales festziehen.

uphill ist eine reifen sache. fahre mit klickies (runder-tritt) und da ist der hinterbau im sitzen fast nicht aktiv.


@*Portiman*
kann nicht beurteilen, wie es unter den decals aussieht, aber ich hab das loch nicht sichtbar. ist aber mit sicherheit nur ein optischer mangel.


----------



## Portiman (3. Dezember 2015)

Hallo ale2812

Danke für deine Einschätzung.
Es ist halt ein richtiges Loch, wie gebohrt. Vielleicht 4 mm. Ein bisschen eigenartig finde ich das schon... Optisch stört es mich nicht, mach mir eher Gedanken um die Stabilität. 
Das Loch müsste ja zumindest als Mulde zu fühlen sein, wenn es nur bei den anderen von den Decals verdeckt ist...



Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## Chrisinger (3. Dezember 2015)

@Portiman 
Ich hatte das bei meinen Canyon auch an den Sitzstreben. Das Loch ist der Carbon-Fertigung geschuldet

@Drahtesel_ 
Stehe genau vor der selben Entscheidung wie du und werde auch den Schritt von Torque zum Capra machen. Musste auf jeden ein Tick leichter voran gehen wie das Torque, was ich bis jetzt so erfahren habe


----------



## Portiman (4. Dezember 2015)

Hallo Chrisinger.

Beruhigend zu lesen, dass es tatsächlich wohl "so gehört".
Hat dann nur der Lack das Loch nicht geschlossen?

Ich kenne das Torque nicht. Aber ich komme von einem deutlich tourenlastigeren 29er Camber Evo und war erstaunt, wie gut das Capra rollt und auch klettert. Ich bin zwar noch keine größeren Touren gefahren und werde vorher auch noch 2.3er DHRII/ HR2 tubeless montieren, aber ich hatte ganz andere Befürchtungen, weil es mein erstes echtes Enduro ist und ich hatte ehrlich gesagt nicht erwartet, dass das Capra so gut klettert. Auch an steilen Anstiegen habe ich keine Probleme mit steigender Front. 

Bergab ist das Bike für mich sowieso eine ganz neue Erfahrung nach Hardtails, Stumpy und Camber Evo...

Ich kann nur jeden beglückwünschen, der sich ein Capra anschafft.
Auch wenn mal fragwürdige Löcher auftauchen ;-)


Gesendet von iPad mit Tapatalk


----------



## Bload (4. Dezember 2015)

@Drahtesel_ 
Ich hatte vorher auch ein Torque Trailflow und kann sagen, das Capra fährt sich deutlich besser. Meiner Meinung nach wendiger, obwohl der Radstand länger ist. Es lässt sich leichter Springen und liegt auch stabiler in der Luft (hatte beim Torque immer das Gefühl, dass ich hinten sehr leicht gekickt werde).
Uphill finde ich auch angenehmer, da man nicht mehr so nach vorne tritt, aber bei 1x11 musst du natürlich kräftiger in die Pedale treten. Der Vortrieb fühlt sich aber "effizienter" an.


----------



## Drahtesel_ (4. Dezember 2015)

Bload schrieb:


> @Drahtesel_
> Ich hatte vorher auch ein Torque Trailflow und kann sagen, das Capra fährt sich deutlich besser. Meiner Meinung nach wendiger, obwohl der Radstand länger ist. Es lässt sich leichter Springen und liegt auch stabiler in der Luft (hatte beim Torque immer das Gefühl, dass ich hinten sehr leicht gekickt werde).
> Uphill finde ich auch angenehmer, da man nicht mehr so nach vorne tritt, aber bei 1x11 musst du natürlich kräftiger in die Pedale treten. Der Vortrieb fühlt sich aber "effizienter" an.



Super, danke 

Hast du das AL oder CF ?

Ich habe bis jetzt nur auf einem Tyee in "M" Probesitzen können das "halbswegs" von der Geometrie vergleichbar mit dem Capra ist aber bin bzgl der Größe unsicher. Hab bei 169 cm / SL 78 ein "S" Rahmen aber empfinde diesen als zu kurz im Moment.


----------



## Bload (4. Dezember 2015)

Habe das CF genommen.

Bin 173cm und vorher auch Torque in S, was zu klein wurde. Für mich ist das Capra in M genau die richtige Größe, wobei ich auch mit einem Specialized Enduro Evo in M (fällt wohl sehr groß aus, größer als Capra) gefahren bin und mir das auch nicht zu groß vorkam. Kann dir nur empfehlen, dass du dich mal auf ein Speci Enduro Evo M beim Händler setzt, wenn sich das zu groß anfühlt, dann solltest du bei Yt "probesitzen". Wenn's passt, vll. minimal zu groß, dann passt auch das Capra.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## cdF600 (4. Dezember 2015)

Heute hat mich das Capra zum ersten mal so richtig geärgert. Nach einem Sturz gestern war das Schaltauge verbogen. Is ja kein Problem. Dachte ich. Hab ja immer Ersatz daheim. Darauf dass das Ding ein LINKSGEWINDE hat, muss man erst mal kommen.
Zudem ist das Schaltauge wirklich lächerlich windig. Da sollte man immer Ersatz dabei haben. Des kann nix aushalten! Es war nicht stark verbogen. Bei dem Versuch es etwas zu richten,  ist es sofort gebrochen. Sorry YT, aber das geht besser!


----------



## ale2812 (4. Dezember 2015)

sollbruchstelle?!

so schwach ist es eigtl nicht, mein schaltwerk sieht mittlerweile schon ziemlich in mitleidenschaft gezogen aus, während das schaltauge noch fast gerade ist

das mit dem linksgewinde hat den vorteil, dass man mit der steckachse das schaltauge lösen kann, in dem man von der anderen seite einschraubt. für den notfall unterwegs ganz praktisch


----------



## cdF600 (5. Dezember 2015)

Ah, ok. Auf den Vorteil muss man erstmal kommen. Danke für den Tip. Im Vergleich zu allen Bikes die ich vor dem Capra hatte, ist das Schaltauge aber das windigste.


----------



## Speci007 (5. Dezember 2015)

Lieber das Schaltauge wechseln, als die Carbondruckstrebe........
Das Schaltauge ist ein Sollbruchteil.


----------



## ale2812 (5. Dezember 2015)

Oder das schaltwerk...


----------



## Horaff (10. Dezember 2015)

Hallo,
wo finde ich die Drehmomentangaben für die obere und untere Dämpferbefestigungsschraube?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ale2812 (10. Dezember 2015)

Horaff schrieb:


> Hallo,
> wo finde ich die Drehmomentangaben für die obere und untere Dämpferbefestigungsschraube?


Explosionszeichnung, auf der YT seite bei jedem modell abrufbar


----------



## Drahtesel_ (10. Dezember 2015)

12 Nm und auf das Gewinde etwas mittelfeste Schraubensicherung z.B. Loctite 243
Alle Angaben ohne Gewähr


----------



## dr3dd (10. Dezember 2015)

Servus,
ich möchte in meinem AL2 die Pike gegen die neue Lyrik austauschen. Im Grunde hatte ich mich bereits für die 170mm entschieden, frage mich aber gerade ob 180mm Double Position Sinn machen. Ohne Absenkfunktion kann ich mir 180mm jedenfalls nicht vorstellen.

Was meint Ihr?


----------



## zichl (10. Dezember 2015)

dr3dd schrieb:


> Servus,
> ich möchte in meinem AL2 die Pike gegen die neue Lyrik austauschen. Im Grunde hatte ich mich bereits für die 170mm entschieden, frage mich aber gerade ob 180mm Double Position Sinn machen. Ohne Absenkfunktion kann ich mir 180mm jedenfalls nicht vorstellen.
> 
> Was meint Ihr?


Warum? Soll keine Kritik sein , nur reines Interesse was dir an der Pike nicht gefällt bzw was du dir von der Lyrik versprichst.


----------



## Horaff (10. Dezember 2015)

ale2812 schrieb:


> Explosionszeichnung, auf der YT seite bei jedem modell abrufbar


Danke


----------



## dr3dd (10. Dezember 2015)

zichl schrieb:


> Warum? Soll keine Kritik sein , nur reines Interesse was dir an der Pike nicht gefällt bzw was du dir von der Lyrik versprichst.



Die Pike soll in mein Zweitbike und in dem Zuge möchte ich mein Capra eher in Richtung Freeride umbauen. Daher die Überlegung eine Lyrik anzuschaffen.


----------



## KoolKurt (11. Dezember 2015)

Portiman schrieb:


> Hallo ale2812
> 
> Danke für deine Einschätzung.
> Es ist halt ein richtiges Loch, wie gebohrt. Vielleicht 4 mm. Ein bisschen eigenartig finde ich das schon... Optisch stört es mich nicht, mach mir eher Gedanken um die Stabilität.
> ...



Dieses Loch hab ich bei meinem Capra auch. Bis jetzt hats noch keine Probleme gemacht und der Carbonwurm hat auch noch nicht rausgeschaut. 
Denk mal das das im fertigungsprozess entsteht.


----------



## Portiman (11. Dezember 2015)

@KoolKurt

Danke für deine Info.

Mittlerweile hat auch ein Bekannter von mir das Loch an seinem Capra bestätigt.

Ich bin beruhigt! 
Wird wohl noch ein paar Tage dauern, bis ich meine Übervorsicht und Sorge mit dem für mich neuen Material Carbon abgelegt habe 


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## rzOne20 (11. Dezember 2015)

Ist hier jemand schon mal ein YT Capra im Vergleich zum aktuellen Reign gefahren?


----------



## mdopp (12. Dezember 2015)

Ich hab' mal eine Frage zur Ausstattung des Capra CF Pro 2015 LE:
Auf der Webseite steht 'Schaltwerk SRAM X01', 'Schalthebel SRAM X1'.
Eben beim Putzen hab' ich genauer hingesehen und bin mir sicher, dass bei mir auch der Schalthebel aus der X01 Gruppe verbaut ist.
Ich habe auch die Daumenhebelverstellung und die GoreTex Schaltzüge der X01 dran 
Ist das allgemein bei Euch auch so, oder habe ich da Glück gehabt?
Insgesamt war die LE wohl wirklich ein gutes Angebot. Die 2016er Lyrik Gabel ist auch klasse, nur der grüne Renthal Lenker passt optisch nicht so gut zum blauen Bike.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Jerryf (12. Dezember 2015)

hi. ja bei mir ist am pro auch der X01 Hebel dran.


----------



## ernmar (12. Dezember 2015)

Heute hat der Postmann mein vorzeitiges Weihnachtsgeschenk gebracht. Gleich mal eingebaut und kurz eine Schrecken bekommen. Mit dem Float X ist es sehr eng an der oberen Dämpferaufnahme. Ich musste die Leitungen anders verlegen. Aber so gehts. Jetzt bin ich gespannt wie es sich anfühlen wird


----------



## ale2812 (12. Dezember 2015)

auch den float x2 in betracht gezogen?


----------



## ernmar (12. Dezember 2015)

Ja, aber der sitzt in meinem downhiller 
Wollte für das capra schon einen Dämpfer mit Plattform


----------



## mdopp (13. Dezember 2015)

Wir hatten hier im Forum vor einiger Zeit mal die Diskussion, ob das Capra auf den Thule ProRide Dachgepäckträger passt.
Ich habe das heute mit meinem neuen CF Pro LE mal als Trockenübung im Keller ausprobiert: Passt einwandfrei. 

Man kann den Griff des Trägers unter- oder oberhalb der Querstrebe im Rahmen montieren, aber unterhalb ist einfacher (mehr Platz). 
Außerdem liegt die Halterungszange bei Montage oberhalb nur mit einer Kante am Rahmen, was sicher nicht besonders gut ist.
In beiden Fällen ist sogar noch Platz für einen dirtlej FrameProtector.

Weil ich mit dem Quetschen von Carbonrahmen aber generell nicht so glücklich bin, hab' ich mir sicherheitshalber einen "Frontloader" von Yakima bestellt. Damit sollte es gar keine Probleme geben. Bloß ist das Teil aktuell gerade nicht lieferbar.


----------



## ale2812 (13. Dezember 2015)

sieht aus als müsste man damit sein auto durch kurven tragen und bei seitenwind angst haben


----------



## mdopp (13. Dezember 2015)

ale2812 schrieb:


> sieht aus als müsste man damit sein auto durch kurven tragen und bei seitenwind angst haben


Ich kann Dir aus mehrjähriger Erfahrung garantieren, dass diese Thule ProRide Träger auch der übelsten Fahrweise standhalten 
Auf den Bildern habe ich die Träger aber nicht fest angezogen, sondern bewusst locker gelassen (war ja im Keller). So darf man natürlich nicht losfahren!


----------



## mas7erchief (13. Dezember 2015)

Ich fahre schon seit über einem Jahr mit meinem Capra und dem Thule ProRide rum. Durch ein paar Urlaube mittlerweile 5-10k km. Der Träger hält das Rad perfekt, auch bei hohen Geschwindigkeiten und kurviger Fahrweise. Man muss die Klemmung auch nicht bis zum geht nicht mehr festziehen. Handfest reicht aus, das sollte jeder Carbonrahmen locker wegstecken.


----------



## Drahtesel_ (13. Dezember 2015)

mdopp schrieb:


> Wir hatten hier im Forum vor einiger Zeit mal die Diskussion, ob das Capra auf den Thule ProRide Dachgepäckträger passt.
> Ich habe das heute mit meinem neuen CF Pro LE mal als Trockenübung im Keller ausprobiert: Passt einwandfrei.
> 
> Man kann den Griff des Trägers unter- oder oberhalb der Querstrebe im Rahmen montieren, aber unterhalb ist einfacher (mehr Platz).
> ...



Welche Rahmengr. hast du ?
Mein Pro LE soll am Montag kommen. Auf deinen Bildern sieht das Bike noch ein Tick besser aus...

Was ich aber eigentlich loswerden wollte, der Yakima Frontloader wird nicht nur gelobt... siehe hier:

http://forums.mtbr.com/car-biker/looks-like-yakima-has-new-rack-frontloader-599955-2.html

Bzgl. Thule ProRide schließe ich mich meinen Vorrednern an. 
Selbst bei schneller Fahrweise o. Vollbremsungen bliebt alles an Ort und Stelle.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ale2812 (13. Dezember 2015)

mdopp schrieb:


> Ich kann Dir aus mehrjähriger Erfahrung garantieren, dass diese Thule ProRide Träger auch der übelsten Fahrweise standhalten
> Auf den Bildern habe ich die Träger aber nicht fest angezogen, sondern bewusst locker gelassen (war ja im Keller). So darf man natürlich nicht losfahren!


ahh ja ok, ich dachte die detail bilder der klemmung sollen den angezogenen zustand darstellen.


----------



## mdopp (13. Dezember 2015)

Drahtesel_ schrieb:


> Welche Rahmengr. hast du ?


Rahmengröße ist L



Drahtesel_ schrieb:


> Mein Pro LE soll am Montag kommen. Auf deinen Bildern sieht das Bike noch ein Tick besser aus...


Das Bike ist spitze !
Bin heute bei strahlendem Sonnenschein wieder damit gefahren. Macht einfach nur Spaß.
Ich habe leider keine besonders anspruchsvollen Trails in der Nähe und freue mich schon, wenn dann nächstes Jahr die Parks wieder aufmachen.
Wird nur leider noch ein paar Monate dauern...



Drahtesel_ schrieb:


> Was ich aber eigentlich loswerden wollte, der Yakima Frontloader wird nicht nur gelobt... siehe hier:
> http://forums.mtbr.com/car-biker/looks-like-yakima-has-new-rack-frontloader-599955-2.html



Ja, das kenne ich.
Yakima hat darauf hin die Konstruktion geändert und alle älteren Modelle zurückgerufen:
http://flrecall.yakima.com/FrontLoader
Das Problem entsteht, wenn man den vorderen Bügel nicht hoch genug über das Rad spannt. Dann kann der Fahrtwind das Rad nach oben aus dem Träger hebeln - mit fatalen Folgen.
Sollte aber nach dem Rückruf mit der neuen Konstruktion erledigt sein. Als zusätzliche Sicherung gibt's auch noch ein Stahlseil, was man um den Rahmen spannen kann.
Wenn ich den Träger bekomme (angeblich in den nächsten 1-2 Wochen laut Lieferant), berichte ich mal mehr davon.


----------



## mdopp (18. Dezember 2015)

So, heute ist der Yakima Träger gekommen. Macht einen sehr stabilen Eindruck.
Ich habe den vorderen Bügel auf die größte Stufe gestellt.


----------



## zichl (18. Dezember 2015)

Sehr geiles Teil! Wo hast du den dann bestellt? Finde den in D nur bei einem Anbieter mit 11€ Versand.


----------



## mdopp (18. Dezember 2015)

Gibt's scheinbar nur bei 1dachbox.de und wird dann aus der Slowakei geliefert. 
Kostet schlappe 121 € incl. Versand. Na ja, bevor ich mir den Rahmen versaue...


----------



## Drahtesel_ (19. Dezember 2015)

Kleines Feedback zum YT-Service...

Ich habe am 09.12 ein Capra CF PRO LE in "M" bestellt... am 14.12 wurde es geliefert.
Ich war überzeugt es würde passen aber das lange Sitzrohr in Verbindung mit der 150er Reverb waren zu viel des Guten. Lange Rede, kurzer Sinn... nach zwei Telefonaten mit dem Service am Donnerstag hat man mir angeboten, dass Bike auf "S" umzutauschen (hatte das riesen Glück, dass in dem Zeitraum "S" verfügbar war). Man hat das Bike für mich vom YT-Lager kurzfristig nach Forchheim gebracht, bin dann nach der Arbeit direkt hingefahren... trotz 1 Std Verspätung meinerseits (schei** Verkehr auf der A3) man hat noch nach Feierabend auf mich gewartet, damit der Termin zustande kommt.

Die Jungs vom Service und Werkstatt sind super locker drauf. Nach einer kurzen Probefahrt und bischen fachsimpeln ging es mit dem S-Rahmen und paar YT-Goodies nach Hause.

Der Service ist wirklich lobenswert! Hoffe das bleibt so


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Chrisinger (20. Dezember 2015)

Hat eigentlich schon jemand das neue 2016er Al bestellt? Kann mich leider immer noch nicht zwischen dem CF und dem Al entscheiden


----------



## mtb_ul (21. Dezember 2015)

Chrisinger schrieb:


> Hat eigentlich schon jemand das neue 2016er Al bestellt? Kann mich leider immer noch nicht zwischen dem CF und dem Al entscheiden


Jap, hab das AL Comp2 bestellt  Hoffe die Lieferzeit hält sich im Rahmen... Bin mal gespannt!


----------



## Chrisinger (21. Dezember 2015)

Ich tendiere gerade zum AL Comp 1 und bin am überlegen ob ich noch auf die neuen CF Modelle warte. Irgendwie trau ich mich aber an das Carbon Thema noch nicht so recht ran.


----------



## mtb_ul (21. Dezember 2015)

Chrisinger schrieb:


> Ich tendiere gerade zum AL Comp 1 und bin am überlegen ob ich noch auf die neuen CF Modelle warte. Irgendwie trau ich mich aber an das Carbon Thema noch nicht so recht ran.



Das AL Comp 1 ist auch geil, hätte ich fast bestellt, wollte dann aber doch die GX 2x11 haben. Die Farben sind beide ziemlich nice.
Ich bin mit Carbon auch noch sehr skeptisch, habe schon mit den Auslaufmodellen die grad auf der HP reduziert sind, geliebäugelt, aber ich trau mich da auch net so ran. Habe bei einem AL Rahmen einfach das sicherere Gefühl... Und der Aufpreis zum Carbon ist es mir nicht wert, dass ich n Kilo an Gesamtgewicht einspare.


----------



## Horaff (23. Dezember 2015)

Hi,
quietscht und pfeift euer Rock Shox Monarch auch so laut beim Einfedern?


----------



## ale2812 (23. Dezember 2015)

Nein


----------



## Speci007 (23. Dezember 2015)

Meiner jodelt u. spielt Dudelsack


----------



## Portiman (23. Dezember 2015)

Also wenn man das so nennen will, hat er ein leichtes Pfeifgeräusch beim Einfedern. Zumindest hört man ihn deutlicher als einen Fox Float Dämpfer. Keine Ahnung, ob Deiner die gleichen Geräusche macht.
Wird aber bestimmt okay sein. Solange er funktioniert, nicht trocken ist und auch nicht literweise Öl verliert einfach mehr fahren und weniger hören. 


Gesendet von iPad mit Tapatalk


----------



## ernmar (23. Dezember 2015)

Meiner hatte keine Geräusche gemacht


----------



## Portiman (23. Dezember 2015)

Wenn ich drauf sitze höre ich auch nichts. 


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MTBKompase (25. Dezember 2015)

Kann mir einer helfen? Ich will bei meinem al von 2015 den schaltzug tauschen. Aber beim einfedeln oben am rahmen, geht es irgendwann nicht mehr weiter. Von der Länge müsste es ungefähr beim Tretlager blockieren... 

Gesendet von meinem D5803 mit Tapatalk


----------



## ale2812 (25. Dezember 2015)

Kappe vom Schaltzug am Ende ist ab?


----------



## MTBKompase (25. Dezember 2015)

Ja. Hab auch gerade das Problem gefunden. Anders als hier am Anfang der threads geschrieben ist im Rahmen keine Führung.. 

Gesendet von meinem D5803 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Trasul (26. Dezember 2015)

Könnt ihr mir was über die normale Tourentauglichkeit sagen?

Ich schwanke zwischen Propain Tyee, TwoFace und dem Capra AL.

Ich möchte damit zwar auch in den Park und die Deistertrails fahren (15 Autominuten brauch ich dahin), aber genau vor der Haustür sind meine Feierabendtouren eher XC angehaucht (20km 300-400hm), richtig lange und steile Abfahrten gibt es nicht. 

Von dem was ich so gelesen habe, ist das Capra im Vergleich zum Tyee doch eher Freeridiger.

Ich fahre erst 4 Monate, hab also noch keine "Skills" und befürchte etwas beim Capra zum Beifahrer zu werden.
Ich möchte zwar Bergab viel Sicherheit, aber wie gesagt, auch mal ne Tour fahren (Kein Alpencross, keine 100km Touren).
Des weiteren möchte ich keine Rennen oder ähnliches fahren.


----------



## mdopp (26. Dezember 2015)

Trasul schrieb:


> Könnt ihr mir was über die normale Tourentauglichkeit sagen?
> .


Wenn ich Deine Beschreibung so lese dann scheint es mir, dass sowohl das Capra als auch das Tyee für Dich die falschen Räder sind. Beide haben einen sehr flachen Lenkwinkel (um 65 Grad) und sind primär für richtig krasse Downhills ausgelegt - auch wenn man mit beiden natürlich auch den Berg hinaufkommt, wenn es sein muss.
Schau Dich lieber mal bei AllMountain+ bzw. bei Trailbikes um. Beispielsweise Cube stereo mit 140 mm Federweg o.ä. Prinzipiell wäre das Canyon Strive für Dich vermutlich ideal, aber von Canyon muss man im Moment wohl stark abraten (extremes Chaos durch SAP Umstellung plus ungelöste technische Probleme mit dem ShapeShifter).
An Deiner Stelle würde ich mich bei Bikes um 67 Grad Lenkwinkel und 140-150 mm Federweg umsehen. Reifenbreite 2,25" wäre ideal (das Capra hat je nach Ausstattung 2,35-2,4).


----------



## MTBKompase (26. Dezember 2015)

Ich würde sagen ein Bike in Richtung Canon spectral wäre für dich ideale. 140 bzw 150 mm. Leicht, verspielt, absolut tourentauglich und auch spaßig in der Abfahrt 

Gesendet von meinem D5803 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Gambit82 (26. Dezember 2015)

Hi,

Mir geht es ähnlich wie Trasul
Liegen zwischen dem Capra im Gegensatz zum Spectral, Slide, etc. wirklich so große Unterschiede?
Man hat zwar 1kg mehr, wobei man mit anderen Reifen ja fast schon ein halbes Kg sparen kann.
Ist der Lenkwinkel für den Uphill wirklich so entscheidend?

Ich konnte das Slide und das Capra probefahren, leider nur in der Ebene, habe jetzt keine großen Unterschiede gemerkt.
Kann natürlich auch daran liegen dass ich nicht die große Erfahrung habe.

Gruß


----------



## MTBKompase (26. Dezember 2015)

Es wurde ja vorhin das strive erwähnt. 
Ich glaube auch zwischen slide und capra ist jetzt nicht der mega Unterschied. Vllt nur ein paar vorliebenorientierte geometrieunterschiede... 
Das spectral hingegen ist ja ein allmountain. 
Lenkwinkel, Fahrwerk, Gewicht, sitzposition etc. 
Aber Canon ist immer so eine sache. 
Ein flacher lenkwinkel ist ein Zeichen für Abfahrt. Er hilft bei steilen und schnellen Abfahrten. 
Ein steilerer lenkwinkel ist dementsprechend eher langsamer und unsicherer bergab. Bergauf jedoch hast du eine direktere lenkung und mehr grip bei steileren anstiegen. Das Vorderrad bleibt Besser am Boden, was bei bestimmten unterbunden schon sehr bemerkbar ist. 
Das capra ist für mich persönlich spitze bergauf aber eben noch krasser bergab. Wenn man jetzt aber nicht so Park und stark Enduro orientiert ist, sondern eher mehr touren und flowiges ist mit einem weniger bestückten Teil wahrscheinlich besser bedient 

Gesendet von meinem D5803 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Portiman (26. Dezember 2015)

Ich wohne auch nicht im Alpengebiet mit langen Abfahrten und bin relativ spät mit MTB angefangen.
Nachdem ich mit einem HT angefangen hab und über ein Stumpy zum Camber Evo kam, wurde meine Geo immer abfahrtsorientierter und der Lenkwinkel immer Flacher. Jetzt bin ich beim Capra gelandet, weil sich mein Fahrstil/ Geschmack geändert hat und ich auch mal in den Bikepark wollte....
Wenn Du kein 2. Bike willst, würde ich versuchen, Dir im Klaren zu werden, welchen Kompromiss Du eingehen willst. Du kommst mit dem Capra alle Steigungen hoch. Lediglich wird die Lenkung im Anstieg etwas kippelig. Das kann ich persönlich super verschmerzen. Dafür macht es  im Downhill umso mehr Spaß.
Ich freu mich ungemein auf die Bikepark Saison. Da muss man sich keine Gedanken machen, ob man das richtige Bike hat. Und im Uphill ist es ebenso nicht "das falsche Bike", es ist da lediglich nicht ideal.
Alles bis 50-60 km kann man locker damit fahren. 


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Gambit82 (26. Dezember 2015)

Danke für eure Antworten
So stell ich mir das auch vor, mit einem 140mm AM wäre ich den Berg klar schneller oben, mit dem Capra wird es wahrscheinlich (hoffentlich) auch nicht zur totalen Tortur werden. Wenn man jedoch ganz vernünftig wäre, würde wahrscheinlich ein 29" mit 120mm für 80% meiner Touren am meisten Sinn machen. Aber mit der Vernunft ist es so eine Sache...

Muss auch zugeben, dass mir das Capra optisch auch bombig gefällt, was natürlich auch ein wichtiger Faktor ist


----------



## MTBKompase (26. Dezember 2015)

Naja. Nur nach Vernunft kannst du da nicht gehen. Muss ja auch Spaß machen  ^^
29" ist für Abfahrt auch immer so eine Sache... 

Gesendet von meinem D5803 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Trasul (26. Dezember 2015)

Danke für die Antworten.
Die Deisterfreunde Trails die ich damit fahren will sind schon eher Downhill/Freeride strecken, jedoch wär dies wohl auch nur ab und an. Ansonsten hier die singletrails und die sind mäßig steil mit viel pedalieranteil,ganz klar wär hier ein trailbike super.
1x im monat will ich auch gerne in den bikepark, aber da ich noch anfänger bin, natürlich erstmal die gemäßigten strecken.

Wenn ich es richtig interpretiere ist das Capra schon eher von der abfahrtslastigeren Endurosorte, was an Freerider grenzt.
Ich bräuchte ( wenns ein enduro werden soll) eher etwas das an due AM/Trailbikes grenzt, also die andere Seite.
Das Tyee sieht etwas mehr danach aus.

Canyon habe ich mir auch angeschaut, aber lieferprobleme und meine 95kg fahrfertig sind nicht so ideal.

Ich werd einfach mal ein bisschen weiter schauen, aber glaube auch das das Capra etwas zu viel wäre.


----------



## Portiman (26. Dezember 2015)

Ich bin das Tyee auch schonmal gefahren auf den Hometrails und ich hatte nicht das Gefühl, dass es besser kletterte.
Aber viel mehr hat mich auch der tiefe Stack genervt. So dass ich mit dem für mich auch viel zu kleinen L Rahmen kein Spaß hatte.

Also die Wahl zwischen Tyee und Capra ist sicher keine Vernunftsentscheidung, sondern viel mehr eine der passenden Geo und des persönlichen Geschmacks. Von der Grundausrichtung finde ich die beiden Bikes nicht so weit auseinander.




Gesendet von iPad mit Tapatalk


----------



## ale2812 (27. Dezember 2015)

capra ist auch eine ganze ecke progressiver als das tyee. ich würde mit dem einsatzgebiet das radon slide 160 in betracht ziehen.


----------



## MaxBas (27. Dezember 2015)

Es wurde ja auch das twoface erwähnt.ich denke das könnte gut passen. Das icb 2.0 wäre auch eine Überlegung wert.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## TheGoOn (27. Dezember 2015)

Trasul schrieb:


> Ich möchte damit zwar auch in den Park und die Deistertrails fahren (15 Autominuten brauch ich dahin), aber genau vor der Haustür sind meine Feierabendtouren eher XC angehaucht (20km 300-400hm), richtig lange und steile Abfahrten gibt es nicht.




Meine Hometrail Runden sehen ähnlich aus! 20-30km, 500-1000hm (je nachdem wie man fährt), 80% Forststraße und dazwischen die bekannten Trails. Da ich nicht das Kraftpacket und der Konditionsbolzen bin, sind die Uphillpassagen ( nach jedem Trail die gleichen Hm direkt wieder hoch) doch sehr anstrengend und zäh. Trotzdem bereue ich es es nicht mir dieses Bike angeschafft zu haben. Wie schon öfters von mir erwähnt lohnt sich jede Uphillpassage die mit einem Trail wieder runter Endet.


----------



## Gambit82 (27. Dezember 2015)

TheGoOn schrieb:


> Meine Hometrail Runden sehen ähnlich aus! 20-30km, 500-1000hm (je nachdem wie man fährt), 80% Forststraße und dazwischen die bekannten Trails. Da ich nicht das Kraftpacket und der Konditionsbolzen bin, sind die Uphillpassagen ( nach jedem Trail die gleichen Hm direkt wieder hoch) doch sehr anstrengend und zäh. Trotzdem bereue ich es es nicht mir dieses Bike angeschafft zu haben. Wie schon öfters von mir erwähnt lohnt sich jede Uphillpassage die mit einem Trail wieder runter Endet.



So ähnlich sehen meine Hometrail Runden auch aus, und im Uphill will ich auch nicht unbedingt ein Rennen gewinnen. Konditionstechnisch bin ich auch nicht der Stärkste. 
Nachdem was du so geschrieben hast werd ich mir wahrscheinlich das AL Comp 2 holen. Ist zwar insgesamt nicht das ideale Rad für mich, aber bergab scheint sich der Mehraufwand im Uphill ja zu lohnen.


----------



## Rothaarsteiger (27. Dezember 2015)

ale2812 schrieb:


> capra ist auch eine ganze ecke progressiver als das tyee. ich würde mit dem einsatzgebiet das radon slide 160 in betracht ziehen.



Das waren letztes Jahr genau meine Überlegungen. Ich hatte Capra und Strive in Erwägung gezogen. Wegen des Preises (-10 %), der sofortigen Verfügbarkeit und des etwas umfassenderen Einsatzgebietes des Slides ist es dann das Radon geworden. Und für ein Mal im Jahr zwei Wochen Spaß in Finale Ligure reicht es ebenso wie für traillastige Touren bei uns im Rothaargebirge.

Wenn ich nur Trails wie Finale hätte, wäre es das Capra geworden. Das Strive bzw. der Shapeshifter schienen mir zu anfällig. Da lag ich wohl richtig...


----------



## Kadauz (27. Dezember 2015)

Bei 80% Forstanteil und ein paar Trails downhill würde ich mir so Enduro wie Capra oder Tyee niemals antun... Ich bin sogar auf Trails mit nem Trailbike und 140mm schneller und spritziger unterwegs als mit meinem Enduro.


----------



## TheGoOn (27. Dezember 2015)

Kadauz schrieb:


> Bei 80% Forstanteil und ein paar Trails downhill würde ich mir so Enduro wie Capra oder Tyee niemals antun... Ich bin sogar auf Trails mit nem Trailbike und 140mm schneller und spritziger unterwegs als mit meinem Enduro.



Ich kann mir leider nicht für jedes Einsatzgebiet ein Fahrrad zulegen. Und mit dem Capra hab ich eine super EierlegendewollMilchZiege im Keller stehen  Für Afterwork Runden ist es super aber anstrengend, für Ausritte in die Umliegen Gebiete taugt es, die Tourenfreundlichekeit ist hier ein Contra aber ich hab auch schon 70Km Touren mit 1500Hm überstanden. Im Urlaub in die Alpen, auch kein Ding ob Sölden oder Saalbach das Capra machts super mit und die Trails in Finale sowieso 

Aber genug mit meiner Lobeshymne


----------



## Gummiadler (27. Dezember 2015)

Welche Innenbreite haben denn die DT Swiss E1900 Spline beim 2015er AL1?


----------



## ale2812 (27. Dezember 2015)

Gummiadler schrieb:


> Welche Innenbreite haben denn die DT Swiss E1900 Spline beim 2015er AL1?


http://bfy.tw/3Sq6


----------



## Gummiadler (27. Dezember 2015)

Jaja is schon klar... hab auf der DT Swiss Seite 25mm gefunden war aber bisschen verunsichert weil da "Neu" dran stand... hätte ja sein können das die das geändert haben...


----------



## ale2812 (27. Dezember 2015)

Ich kann es dir ehrlich gesagt garnicht aus dem kopf sagen, aber auch eine abweichende innenbreite der 2015er wird sich per google finden lassen. Ich glaub das alte modell hatte  22mm innenbreite?!


----------



## Gummiadler (27. Dezember 2015)

ale2812 schrieb:


> Ich kann es dir ehrlich gesagt garnicht aus dem kopf sagen, aber auch eine abweichende innenbreite der 2015er wird sich per google finden lassen. Ich glaub das alte modell hatte  22mm innenbreite?!



Genau jetzt sind wir an dem Punkt  an dem ich auch nicht weiter weiß

Ich weiß auch nicht genau welchen Satz dies jetzt verbauen... Hab meins im November geordert... wie neu sind die auf der DTSWISS Seite? verbaut YT die schon oder nicht?^^ Fragen über Fragen....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ale2812 (27. Dezember 2015)

Einfach bilder vergleichen. Ich würde von 22mm ausgehen


----------



## Gummiadler (27. Dezember 2015)

ale2812 schrieb:


> Einfach bilder vergleichen. Ich würde von 22mm ausgehen



Tippe auch auf 22mm

Danke fürs Googlen


----------



## ale2812 (27. Dezember 2015)

Bitte


----------



## Chrisinger (28. Dezember 2015)

Ich klink mich hier auch mal schnell in den Strive vs Capra Vergleich ein: ist hier jemand beide schon gefahren? 

Ich kann mich zwischen beiden nicht so wirklich entscheiden. Wäre lange pro Capra, aber wenn ich vernünftig überlege wäre das Strive die bessere Alternative, da nicht ganz so arg abfahrtsorientiert


----------



## Schaafi89 (28. Dezember 2015)

Ich bin beide schon Probegefahren.
Schlussendlich habe ich mich für das yT entschieden.
Ich muss ganz ehrlich sagen, habe bei dem Kauf auch ein bisschen auf die Stimmen hier im Forum gehört ( Uphill Eigenschaft, Rahmengröße etc)
Die Uphilleigentschaften des Capra sind genial. Hätte ich nachdem es als Mini Downhiller angepriesen wird nicht erwartet. Konnte damit Problemlos Anstiege hochpedalieren. Vorderrad schauckelte sich nicht auf, und wenn du den Dämpfer richtig einstellst ist er im "Locked" Modus fast steinhart. Ein bisschen wippen hat man immer, hatte ich bei meinen Tourenbikes auch.

Ich bin das Strive mehrmals in Koblenz Probe gefahren. Canyon ist nur 20 km von mir entfernt. Ich hab mich auf dem Capra einfach wohler / sicherer gefühlt. Ist aber eine rein persönliche Empfindung. Je nachdem was du für ein Strive holst, wirst du es für den Uphill nicht weicht bekommen. Schlussendlich ist es doch eher abfahrtsorintiert.


----------



## Chrisinger (28. Dezember 2015)

Ok, danke für den Einblick. Es steht eigentlich nur das Comp Al 1 oder das 7.0 Race zur Option. Wird wohl wirklich eine reine Bauch Entscheidung werden


----------



## ale2812 (28. Dezember 2015)

also mit clickies und runden tritt ist der hinterbau bei mir bergauf komplett ruhig im offenen modus. letztlich hängt die uphill igenschaft vom reifen ab. mit hr2 ist das ab werk schon sehr träge.

ich würde das strive aufgrund des schlechten service von canyon ausschließen, wenn mehr richtung tour, dann radon.


----------



## Portiman (28. Dezember 2015)

@Chrisinger

Ich habe mein Capra auch gerade erst ein paar Wochen und stand vor der gleichen Wahl.

Beinahe habe ich mich vom Canyon Marketing irreführen lassen.
Schick sind die Bikes ja. 

Letztendlich bin ich aber vom Strive wieder abgewichen, da die Oberrohrlänge/ Reach nicht dem entsprach, was ich vorher als angenehm empfunden habe. Auch der Bikefit-Calkulator empfiehlt bei mir ein Reach, der eher dem des Capra entspricht.

Als ich dann auch noch die Lieferprobleme und Schwierigkeiten mit dem Shapeshifter verfolgt habe, war mir klar, dass Canyon keine Option für mich war.

Das Capra ist mein erstes Versenderbike, entsprechend war ich vorsichtig und habe versucht, auch ohne vorige Probefahrt alle Eventualitäten auszuschließen und ein passendes Bike zu ordern.
Die Bedenken mit Carbon, das tiefe Tretlager mit 170er Kurbel und das eher abfahrtsorientierte Konzept haben ein bisschen Unsicherheit hinterlassen.

Alle, wirklich alle Vorbehalte haben sich erledigt, nachdem ich das erste mal mit dem Capra unterwegs war!

Es klettert viel besser als ich erwartet habe, über Carbon mach ich mir keine Gedanken mehr und aufgesetzt bin ich bislang mit der Kurbel auch noch nicht. Und für die Strecken, wie ich sie zurücklege, ist es auch absolut Tourentauglich!

Lediglich das Kettenblatt vom Comp1 habe ich auf 30T gewechselt und hinten habe ich einen DHR2 EXO TR Duo 2.3 tubeless montiert.

Vorn habe ich den vormontierten HR2 tubeless montiert.

Das wars! Das Bike ist Hammer...

Nur der SDG Sattel will nicht zu meinem Allerwertesten passen.


Gesendet von iPad mit Tapatalk


----------



## Chrisinger (28. Dezember 2015)

Aktuell fahr ich noch mein 2014er Torque EX, mit dem komme ich auch gut zurecht. Will aber eine etwas modernere Geometrie und 27,5". Reifenkombi fahr ich aktuell auch wie du und bin zufrieden. 
Auf Trails lass ich es bergab auch gern mal laufen und will nächstes Jahr auf jeden Fall wieder nach Saalbach und Nauders.
Vorteil bei YT wäre das es von mir keine 30km sind. Ich muss unbedingt mal ein Capra fahren...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MTBKompase (30. Dezember 2015)

Hier weil ich das gerade auf fb nochmal gelesen habe bin ich etwas unsicher geworden... 

Ist das bei dem. Monarch plus Dämpfer normal dass der am Anfang sabbert? 

Gesendet von meinem D5803 mit Tapatalk


----------



## zichl (30. Dezember 2015)

MTBKompase schrieb:


> Hier weil ich das gerade auf fb nochmal gelesen habe bin ich etwas unsicher geworden...
> 
> Ist das bei dem. Monarch plus Dämpfer normal dass der am Anfang sabbert?
> 
> Gesendet von meinem D5803 mit Tapatalk


Vollkommen normal.


----------



## MTBKompase (30. Dezember 2015)

Gut dann war mein bisheriges wissen richtig 

Gesendet von meinem D5803 mit Tapatalk


----------



## ale2812 (30. Dezember 2015)

Ist es das? Ich hatte den eingeschickt und neue dichtungen erhalten, dann hat er nicht weiter Öl verteilt


----------



## Portiman (30. Dezember 2015)

Was heißt den "sabbern"? Wieviel Öl verliert Euer denn? 
Also Tropfen tut meiner nicht.
Ist genauso schmierig wie alle Dämpfer, die ich vorher hatte. Mehr als die Gabel, aber nicht auffällig viel. Ist nicht so, dass sich ml weise Öl am Ring sammelt.


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## MTBKompase (30. Dezember 2015)

Naja ich hatte dann nach einer weile so Öl-dreck Häufchen am Ring... 
Also aufgeschoben 

Gesendet von meinem D5803 mit Tapatalk


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Portiman (30. Dezember 2015)

Gerade mal den Ring weggeschoben.
Dämpfer nach Ausfahrt noch nicht gereinigt.


Der Dämpfer hat Ca. 80 km aufm Buckel

P.S. Könnte noch etwas mehr SAG einstellen 

So sahen meine Fox Dämpfer auch aus...


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## MTBKompase (30. Dezember 2015)

Ich mache den ja nicht nach jeder Ausfahrt sauber... Und irgendwann hatte ich dann so einen Streifen der großer war als der Ring.. 

Gesendet von meinem D5803 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Portiman (30. Dezember 2015)

Die Ansammlung auf dem Foto stammt von einer Ausfahrt. Ich mach den eigentlich immer sauber, und wenn es vor der nächsten Ausfahrt ist 


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## mdopp (31. Dezember 2015)

(Beitrag gelöscht, hat sich erledigt)


----------



## dusiema (31. Dezember 2015)

Hab gerade mal diesen Thread durchsucht aber nichts zu dem Thema "Schalten auf Shimano" umrüsten gefunden. Hat jemand zufällig sein Capra von Sram (1-11) Schaltung auf Shimano XT 1-11 umgerüstet? Welche Parts braucht man? Vor allen Dingen, welche Aufnahme fürs Laufrad hinten?

Ich bin mit dem Sram X1 nicht zufrieden. Das Schaltwerk schraubt sich ständig aus und ich muss es ständig fest ziehen. Heute ist ein Ring am Schaltwerk gebrochen. N Kumpel hat auch das Sram X1 an seinem Cube und die gleichen Probleme. Zudem ist der Zahnkranz von Sram unglaublich teuer...


----------



## zichl (31. Dezember 2015)

dusiema schrieb:


> Hab gerade mal diesen Thread durchsucht aber nichts zu dem Thema "Schalten auf Shimano" umrüsten gefunden. Hat jemand zufällig sein Capra von Sram (1-11) Schaltung auf Shimano XT 1-11 umgerüstet? Welche Parts braucht man? Vor allen Dingen, welche Aufnahme fürs Laufrad hinten?
> 
> Ich bin mit dem Sram X1 nicht zufrieden. Das Schaltwerk schraubt sich ständig aus und ich muss es ständig fest ziehen. Heute ist ein Ring am Schaltwerk gebrochen. N Kumpel hat auch das Sram X1 an seinem Cube und die gleichen Probleme. Zudem ist der Zahnkranz von Sram unglaublich teuer...


Ein tropfen mittelfeste Schraubensicherung und das Problem hat sich erledigt. Liegt aber am Schaltauge, nicht am Schaltwerk. Zudem kannst du, wenn deine Kassette verschlissen ist, immernoch auf Shimano umrüsten. Die Shimano Kassette geht wunderbar mit Sram Schaltwerk etc.


----------



## dusiema (31. Dezember 2015)

zichl schrieb:


> Ein tropfen mittelfeste Schraubensicherung und das Problem hat sich erledigt. Liegt aber am Schaltauge, nicht am Schaltwerk. Zudem kannst du, wenn deine Kassette verschlissen ist, immernoch auf Shimano umrüsten. Die Shimano Kassette geht wunderbar mit Sram Schaltwerk etc.



Das löst sich auch mit (mittelfester) Schraubensicherung. Dauert dann zwar länger, aber erledigt ist es leider nicht. 
Man braucht für die Shimano Kassette doch einen andere Freilaufkörper, oder?


----------



## zichl (31. Dezember 2015)

dusiema schrieb:


> Das löst sich auch mit (mittelfester) Schraubensicherung. Dauert dann zwar länger, aber erledigt ist es leider nicht.
> Man braucht für die Shimano Kassette doch einen andere Freilaufkörper, oder?


Liegt trotzdem zu 90% am Schaltauge. Ja, du brauchst den normalen Freilaufkörper anstatt den XD. Kann aber sein dass ein Shimano Schaltwerk nicht mit dem Schaltauge harmoniert. Beim Strive z.B. gibt's ein extra Schaltauge für Shimano/Sram.


----------



## frank70 (31. Dezember 2015)

an meinem wicked hat das SCHALTAUGE GEPASST, HAB DIESEN SOMMER AUF SHIMANO XT umgerüstet


----------



## Lightning_AL (1. Januar 2016)

dusiema schrieb:


> Hab gerade mal diesen Thread durchsucht aber nichts zu dem Thema "Schalten auf Shimano" umrüsten gefunden. Hat jemand zufällig sein Capra von Sram (1-11) Schaltung auf Shimano XT 1-11 umgerüstet? Welche Parts braucht man? Vor allen Dingen, welche Aufnahme fürs Laufrad hinten?
> 
> Ich bin mit dem Sram X1 nicht zufrieden. Das Schaltwerk schraubt sich ständig aus und ich muss es ständig fest ziehen. Heute ist ein Ring am Schaltwerk gebrochen. N Kumpel hat auch das Sram X1 an seinem Cube und die gleichen Probleme. Zudem ist der Zahnkranz von Sram unglaublich teuer...



Hatte gestern endlich etwas Zeit und habe meins jetzt auf die neue XT umgebaut. Passt alles super. Mein Sram Schaltwerk hatte sich auch immer wieder gelockert, das Problem taucht bei vielen Rädern auf, stand auch mal in einem Test der neuen GX auf Enduro-mtb.com Wenn ich die Tage mal zum Fahren komme, kann ich dir gerne noch etwas über die Performance sagen, der erste Eindruck ist aber top.

Gruß Andreas


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Lightning_AL (1. Januar 2016)

Hier noch ein paar Bilder 

Ach frohes neues Jahr 

Gruß


----------



## Schepperbeppo (1. Januar 2016)

Aloha! Weiß jemand wie viele Oringe bos für den kirk im capra empfiehlt?
Greetz


----------



## dusiema (1. Januar 2016)

Lightning_AL schrieb:


> Hier noch ein paar Bilder
> 
> Ach frohes neues Jahr
> 
> Gruß



Hey, cool. Vielen Dank und frohes neues Jahr. 
Würde mich freuen, wenn du noch mal was zur Performance schreibst. 
Hast du auch die e1900 Spline DT Swiss Laufräder? 
Welchen Freilaufkörper hast du genommen? Den muss man doch wechseln, oder?


----------



## Lightning_AL (1. Januar 2016)

dusiema schrieb:


> Hey, cool. Vielen Dank und frohes neues Jahr.
> Würde mich freuen, wenn du noch mal was zur Performance schreibst.
> Hast du auch die e1900 Spline DT Swiss Laufräder?
> Welchen Freilaufkörper hast du genommen? Den muss man doch wechseln, oder?



Hi, ich habe die E13 TRS+ Laufräder. Wenn du die Shimano Kassette verwenden willst, brauchst du den normalen Freilaufkörper der auch für 10fach gebraucht wird. Die Shimano Kassette passt nicht auf den XD Freilauf.
Allerdings habe ich gelesen, dass die neue XT auch sehr gut mit den Sram 11fach Kassetten funktionieren soll. Die neue GX Kassette von  Sram ist ja auch nicht mehr so teurer, liegt bei ca.100€. Wenn du auf Shimano umsteigen willst, würde ich es erstmal mit der Sram Kassette ausprobieren. Kannst ja notfalls immer noch den Freilauf umbauen.

Gruß Andreas


----------



## Philledan84 (2. Januar 2016)

Here's my new capra!


----------



## ernmar (2. Januar 2016)

Sehr geil. Jetzt noch die weißen decals von den federelementen durch stealth oder grau/gelbe ersetzen und es wäre perfekt in meinen Augen


----------



## Gummiadler (2. Januar 2016)

Zum Thema Sabbern vom Monarch...

Meiner hat ca. 200km runter und heute nach ner Tour ca. 30km und 3,5std (vorher wars sauber) sieht es so aus:


 
Is bisher nach jeder Tour so gewesen... Ist das noch normal?


----------



## addius8 (2. Januar 2016)

Hoffe mal, dass das nix im Carbon ist... Ich habe mal nen komplett Service gemacht an meinem Capra. Dabei ist mir mal die Qualität der Lager im Rahmen aufgefallen das ist ja der letzte Müll. Ich werde da komplett Enduro Lager reinhauen. Hat noch jemand anderes Probleme mit den Lagern ? Ich hab es nie mit Hochdruck Reiniger gesäubert und bin fast nie mit dem Rad im Regen gefahren und 50% der Lager waren angerostet von Innen. Sie haben sich nicht mehr bewegt...


----------



## ernmar (3. Januar 2016)

Das sieht nur nach rissen im lack aus. Ich habe meine Lager noch nicht demontiert, aber nach dem was du hier schreibst, sollte ich da wohl mal reinschauen...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## addius8 (3. Januar 2016)

Die Lager kann man bei Ebay kaufen für 72€ und noch 11€ Versand.. Ich schau mal ob ich sie irgendwo günstiger finde

Ich würde jedem empfehlen Sie zu wechseln


----------



## cdF600 (3. Januar 2016)

Fährt hier jemand das Capra mit einer 180mm Gabel? Passt das? Wie ändert sich das Fahrverhalten?


----------



## Lightning_AL (3. Januar 2016)

cdF600 schrieb:


> Fährt hier jemand das Capra mit einer 180mm Gabel? Passt das? Wie ändert sich das Fahrverhalten?



Schau mal hier:
http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/t/neue-gabel-capra-al.782485/

Der CF und der AL Rahmen sind ja von der Geometrie identisch. 

Gruß Andreas


----------



## Portiman (3. Januar 2016)

addius8 schrieb:


> Anhang anzeigen 449344
> Hoffe mal, dass das nix im Carbon ist... Ich habe mal nen komplett Service gemacht an meinem Capra. Dabei ist mir mal die Qualität der Lager im Rahmen aufgefallen das ist ja der letzte Müll. Ich werde da komplett Enduro Lager reinhauen. Hat noch jemand anderes Probleme mit den Lagern ? Ich hab es nie mit Hochdruck Reiniger gesäubert und bin fast nie mit dem Rad im Regen gefahren und 50% der Lager waren angerostet von Innen. Sie haben sich nicht mehr bewegt...



Wie alt ist dein Bike denn?

Wie kann man das Vorbeugen?
Etwas Ballistol ggf ab und zu 
an die Lager sprühen?

Gib doch mal Bescheid, welche Lager Du einsetzt. Ein Foto von den verrosteten Lagern würde mich noch interessieren.




Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## addius8 (3. Januar 2016)

Das bike ist jetzt knapp ein Jahr alt. Ich hatte Glück und hab den 2015 Rahmen in der 2014 Lackierung bekommen. Man kann immer die Lager mit einem Schutzfilm länger am Leben halten und sollte nie mit Druck arbeiten. Ich werde Enduro Lager einbauen. Das wird nur teuer weil ich das an meinem frischen Tues CF genau so machen muss ...


Ich hab YT mal ne Mail geschrieben wElche Dimension man bei den Lagern benötigt und werde das auch hier rein dann posten


----------



## Portiman (3. Januar 2016)

Bei YT auf der Seite findest Du  eine Zeichnung vom Rahmem, da sind soweit ich es in Erinnerung habe, alle Lager mit Maßen und Drehmomentangaben aufgeführt.


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## addius8 (4. Januar 2016)

2 Mal LLU MAX 61904 (20x37x9) Tues
2 Mal LLU MAX 6200 (10x30x9) Tues
2 Mal LLU MAX 39 (17x30x10) Tues
2 Mal LLU MAX 7902 (15x28x7) Capra
2 Mal LLU MAX 609 (9x24x7) Capra
2 Mal LLU MAX 61903 (17x30x7) Capra 
4 Mal LLU MAX 398V (8x19x10/11) Tues/Capra

Ich hab bei zwei Händlern gefragt was die Bearings kosten würden. Ich warte noch auf eine Antwort


----------



## MTBKompase (4. Januar 2016)

Gilt das auch für die capra al? 

Gesendet von meinem D5803 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Portiman (4. Januar 2016)

http://www.yt-industries.com/media/pdf/CAPRA_AL_Exploded_Drawing.pdf

http://www.yt-industries.com/media/pdf/CAPRA_CF_Exploded_Drawing.pdf


Gesendet von iPad mit Tapatalk


----------



## addius8 (4. Januar 2016)

Ja aber beachte das ist die Liste für Das Capra CF und Tues CF ich hab hinter die Bearings geschrieben für welches Rad es ist


----------



## buzzdee (4. Januar 2016)

@addius8: Nur mal so. Gibt es einen bestimmten Grund weshalb du die Lager nicht von YT direkt beziehen willst?
Link: http://www.yt-industries.com/detail/index/sArticle/388/sCategory/246


----------



## addius8 (4. Januar 2016)

Die Qualität von Enduro Bearings ist um vielfachers besser als die, welche YT verbaut...


----------



## ale2812 (4. Januar 2016)

Bin auf jeden fall an den infos interessiert und kann die eher schlechte quali der lager bestätigen.  Auch das untere Steuersatzlager läuft rau. 

Mal sehen was da für preise rauskommen


----------



## IcaroZero (4. Januar 2016)

ale2812 schrieb:


> das untere Steuersatzlager läuft rau.



Die Hinterbaulager sind bei mir bisher (noch) einwandfrei.

Aber nachdem mein Steuersatz hier und da angefangen hat Knackgeräusche zu machen, ist mir nach dem Zerlegen auch der sehr knarzige Lauf des unteren Lagers aufgefallen.
Allerdings konnte ich dafür bisher noch keine Bezugsquelle finden, weder für das Lager einzeln, noch für den Steuersatz komplett, weil das wohl so ein YT-Spezial-Dingens ist.


----------



## addius8 (4. Januar 2016)

Mein Steuersatz ist noch bestens  obwohl er fast 1 Jahr hinter sich hat. Er hat kurzzeitig sogar ne Doppelbrücke halten müssen.


----------



## MTBKompase (4. Januar 2016)

Weiß einer von euch ob das Knacken (hab die pike) auch am Steuersatz liegt? 

Gesendet von meinem D5803 mit Tapatalk


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## addius8 (4. Januar 2016)

Wann ist denn ein knacken zu hören ? Bei welcher Belastung?


----------



## MTBKompase (4. Januar 2016)

Bremsen(frontlastig), springen etc 

Gesendet von meinem D5803 mit Tapatalk


----------



## addius8 (4. Januar 2016)

Und es geht nicht weg durch einfetten der Lager und den Kontaktpunkt zwischen Lager und Rahmen?


----------



## MTBKompase (4. Januar 2016)

Hab vorne noch nicht aufgemacht.. ^^


----------



## Gummiadler (4. Januar 2016)

IcaroZero schrieb:


> Die Hinterbaulager sind bei mir bisher (noch) einwandfrei.
> 
> Aber nachdem mein Steuersatz hier und da angefangen hat Knackgeräusche zu machen, ist mir nach dem Zerlegen auch der sehr knarzige Lauf des unteren Lagers aufgefallen.
> Allerdings konnte ich dafür bisher noch keine Bezugsquelle finden, weder für das Lager einzeln, noch für den Steuersatz komplett, weil das wohl so ein YT-Spezial-Dingens ist.



Wie prüft ihr denn eure Lager? Also außer ausbauen...


----------



## Portiman (4. Januar 2016)

Die haben die Steuersätze auch gerade von Semi auf AI geändert. Zumindest ist meins AI.


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## MTBKompase (4. Januar 2016)

Was heißt das jetzt für mich? (hab ein 2015)


----------



## IcaroZero (4. Januar 2016)

addius8 schrieb:


> Wann ist denn ein knacken zu hören ? Bei welcher Belastung?



Meist beim Ziehen am Lenker.



Gummiadler schrieb:


> Wie prüft ihr denn eure Lager? Also außer ausbauen...



Das Steuersatzlager bekommt man fast ohne Gewalt raus. Kann man aber auch drin lassen. Einfach mal drehen, dann merkt man schon, wenns dabei etwas "mahlt".


----------



## ernmar (4. Januar 2016)

Steuersatz habe ich mir von Reset Racing damals geholt. Da kannst du dir genau die passenen Ober- und Unterseiten zusammenstellen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Maddin M. (4. Januar 2016)

Weil ihr euch gerade so schön über Steuersätze unterhaltet... Wollte im Sommer bei meinem Capra CF Pro (2015er Modell) den Steuersatz gegen nen Chris King tauschen, jedoch habe ich den verbauten Acros selbst mit Ausschläger nicht annähernd bewegen können. Bin seitdem mit dem Acros ohne Probleme weitergefahren, aber ein Chris King im Capra wäre schon wünschenswert. Habe mal zwei Bilder von dem Steuersatzbereich angefügt. Vielleicht kann ja jemand weiterhelfen!


----------



## IcaroZero (4. Januar 2016)

Hö? Die Lager sind doch schon raus. Da ist sonst nix mehr. So wie das aussieht, hast Du mit dem Ausschläger nur aufs Carbon gekloppt


----------



## Portiman (4. Januar 2016)

Ich hab mich auch gerade gefragt, ob ich nun so unwissend bin oder ob Du wirklich versucht hast, die Lagerschale rauszukloppen...
Wenn dein Bike noch heil ist, sei froh. Spricht für die hervorragend Qualität...


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## Portiman (4. Januar 2016)

Übrigens gibt es für fast alles bei YT ne Montageanleitung.
Da kann man auch draus ableiten, was wozu gehört.

http://www.yt-industries.com/media/pdf/Acros_Manual_Steuersatz.pdf


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## addius8 (4. Januar 2016)

Das arme Capra der Steuersatz von Chris King sollte genau so aussehen wie der von Acros sonst passt das nicht. Soviel wie ich verstehe von Steuersätzen ist der vom Capra und Tues glaube ich Ai


----------



## Portiman (4. Januar 2016)

addius8 schrieb:


> Das arme Capra der Steuersatz von Chris King sollte genau so aussehen wie der von Acros sonst passt das nicht. Soviel wie ich verstehe von Steuersätzen ist der vom Capra und Tues glaube ich Ai



Ich glaube, es gibt beim Capra auch Semi.
Auf den Bildern der Website ist ja immer der Steuersatz mit dem Flansch und der roten Dichtung zu sehen. Wenn ich das richtig verstehe ist der Semi- integriert.

Die zuletzt ausgelieferten sind Ai, wie auch mein Capra. Da ist auf jeden Fall keine Auflage, sondern nur das Lager und ein höherer Deckel.

So richtig kenne ich mich da aber auch nicht aus. 

Sind denn die Lagerschalen bei Semi und Ai gleich? Müssten ja...


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Schepperbeppo (4. Januar 2016)

Also bei mir ist da oben und unten ein Deckel.  
Wurde wohl im Laufe der Saison geändert. Edit sagt, da wär jemand schneller ::


----------



## Portiman (4. Januar 2016)

So sieht es bei mir aus.


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## addius8 (4. Januar 2016)

Das heisst ich hab Semi Integrated im Capra und Ai im Tues oder?


 


Rot ist Tues und weiss ist Capra


----------



## ale2812 (4. Januar 2016)

Hab mein rad am anderen wohnsitz, aber könnte schwören einen integrierten SS zu haben. Hab eines der aller ersten capras; knack probleme gab es auch noch nie.


----------



## Portiman (4. Januar 2016)

addius8 schrieb:


> Anhang anzeigen 449934
> Das heisst ich hab Semi Integrated im Capra und Ai im Tues oder?
> Anhang anzeigen 449931 Anhang anzeigen 449932
> Rot ist Tues und weiss ist Capra



Das Capra sieht nach Semi-integriert aus.
Wenn du oben auch diese Auflage hast...

Kann man denn auch ein Semi-Integrierten einsetzen, wenn man vorher ein Ai hatte?
Die Lagerschalen müssten ja gleich sein, oder? Kann mir auch nicht vorstellen, dass die am Rahmen etwas gemacht haben...

Sind die Maße genormt? Stehen die auch irgendwo? 

Dann müsste ja ein Lagertausch supereinfach sein. Die sind ja nur eingelegt.
Zumindest bei Ai...


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## MTBKompase (4. Januar 2016)

#offtopic
Ist es bei den Temperaturen normal dass der Monarch "schleift/reibt"??


----------



## Maddin M. (4. Januar 2016)

Danke Jungs, Frage geklärt und Schande über mein Haupt! Aber keine Sorge - der Ziege geht's gut, die Lager laufen 1a.


----------



## ebroglio (6. Januar 2016)

Jemand aus Raum Stuttgart hier, der ein Capra in Medium hat und bei dem ich mal Probesitzen kann? Bin mit 182cm am schwanken zwischen Medium und Large.


----------



## Bload (7. Januar 2016)

Habe soeben auf Pinkbike gesehen, dass die neuen Capra 2016 wohl mit einem Fox Fahrwerk kommen werden. Weiß da jemand mehr?


----------



## Chrisinger (7. Januar 2016)

Hast du zufällig einen Link?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Lightning_AL (7. Januar 2016)

Bload schrieb:


> Habe soeben auf Pinkbike gesehen, dass die neuen Capra 2016 wohl mit einem Fox Fahrwerk kommen werden. Weiß da jemand mehr?



Wo hast du das denn bei Pinkbike gesehen? Habe nichts gefunden. 

Gruß 
Andreas


----------



## Bload (7. Januar 2016)

http://www.pinkbike.com/forum/listcomments/?threadid=162095&pagenum=898
Hier ist eine Anzeige in MBR und auf Seite 899 ist ein Bild.


----------



## mamu89 (7. Januar 2016)

ich hoff das neue Capra CF kommt in XL...


----------



## Portiman (7. Januar 2016)

Bload schrieb:


> http://www.pinkbike.com/forum/listcomments/?threadid=162095&pagenum=898
> Hier ist eine Anzeige in MBR und auf Seite 899 ist ein Bild.




Auch wenn sich technisch sicher am Rahmen technisch nix ändern wird, hat das Capra auf dem Foto definitiv ein 2015er Rahmen.
YT hat die Deals angepasst. Der schwarze Streifen ist durchgehend auf dem roten Capra der Anzeige.
Außerdem ist das YT Logo am Unterrohr ja auch neu. Wie bei den AL Modellen.

Allerdings heisst das natürlich nicht, dass es nicht tatsächlich ein Capra mit der Ausstattung (Hope) geben wird.

Nachfolgend sieht man ein 2016er Carbon Rahmen.

http://www.vitalmtb.com/features/Growing-Up-A-Visit-with-YT-Industries,927


----------



## Rothaarsteiger (7. Januar 2016)

Bload schrieb:


> Habe soeben auf Pinkbike gesehen, dass die neuen Capra 2016 wohl mit einem Fox Fahrwerk kommen werden. Weiß da jemand mehr?



Da steht doch "Capra from VitalMTB testing the 2016 Fox Suspension and Pro 4's." Das bedeutet für mich, dass sie die neuen Fox-Komponenten in einem bestehenden Capra-Rahmen testen. Macht ja auch Sinn, denn so hat man die besten Vergleichsmöglichkeiten mit anderen Komponenten, da man den Rahmen mit anderem Fahrwerk kennt, oder?


----------



## Bload (8. Januar 2016)

Das Bild vom Grünen Capra ist bestimmt nicht von der 2016er Version. Da kann man nur mal sehen wie die ungefähr aussehen werden. Etwas später im Thread steht auf jeden Fall noch mal eine Einschätzung der Performance mit Fox Komponenten. Scheinbar macht nur der Fox X2 Evol einen richtigen Unterschied aus. 

Denke aber, dass die Werbeanzeige eig ziemlich sicher zeigt, dass die neuen Topmodelle mit Fox kommen werden. Wieso sollte man Werbung damit machen und dann nicht verkaufen. Recht ärgerlich, da ich mir erst kürzlich ein Capra geholt habe und sicherlich die Version von Fox der von Rock Shox vorgezogen hätte.


----------



## frank70 (8. Januar 2016)

ich denke. er meint das bild weiter unten mit dem schwarz/weissen rahmen


----------



## Freerider1504 (8. Januar 2016)




----------



## Bload (8. Januar 2016)

Genau die Anzeige. Woher hast du die in so hoher Auflösung? 
Sehe ich das richtig, dass unten ein Preis von 4999 oder 4899 steht? Wäre ja ein saftiger Auspreis.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Freerider1504 (8. Januar 2016)

Hab ich von Facebook, YT Gruppe.

Keine Ahnung ob du das richtig erkennst, ich sehe nur Brei  Brauche wohl eine Brille.

Preis wäre aber durchaus vorstellbar, zumal die Federkomponenten von Fox deutlich teurer sind als die von Rock Shox


----------



## MTBKompase (8. Januar 2016)

Aber wären BOS Elemente nicht teurer als fox?! 
Weil dann kann der höhere Preis ja nicht daran liegen


----------



## Bload (8. Januar 2016)

Zum einen dürfte der Preis am verschlechterten Euro-Dollar Kurs liegen, aber ich denke auch, dass FOX Komponenten für YT im Einkauf teurer als BOS sind, da YT vermutlich einer der größten Abnehmer von BOS war und somit einen guten Preis bekommen haben sollte. Bei FOX wird YT eine verhältnismäßig geringere Menge zum Gesamtvolumen kaufen, somit mehr zahlen müssen. FOX wäre ja auch eine komplett neue Geschäftsbeziehung, wodurch die Preise ebenfalls höher sein dürften.


----------



## Drahtesel_ (8. Januar 2016)

Als ich mein CAPRA in Forchheim getauscht habe hatte ich bzgl 2016 Modelle ein kurzes Gespräch und man hat mir bestätigt, dass die Preise für 2016 etwas saftiger ausfallen werden und man sich als Besitzer eines 2015 Bikes glücklich schätzen kann. Auf der anderen Seite, welcher Hersteller wird von Jahr zu Jahr billiger? Keiner. Wenn das Preis / Leistungsverhältnis stimmt finden auch diese neue Abnehmer.

Heute Entjungferungs Fahrt gehabt. Das Capra geht unglaublich gut bergauf... bergab fuhr es sich, trotz der Matsch-Suppe, wirklich hervorragend. Es ist agil, geht super Leicht in die Luft und bietet trotzdem noch genügend Laufruhe.
Einziger Kritikpunkt: trotz meiner 166 / 167 cm Körpergröße und dem "S" Rahmen habe ich das Bike als etwas kompakt empfunden.
Das Oberrohr ist gegenüber meinem alten Bike zwar 10 mm kürzer aber der Reach dennoch um 15 mm länger, so dass ich dachte es müsste passen. Ich werde den Lenker ein wenig verstellen und evtl ein 60er Vorbau ausprobieren in der Hoffnung das es sicht legt oder es ist einfach die Eingewöhnung.


----------



## MTBKompase (8. Januar 2016)

So etwas hängt mit Gewöhnung zusammen. Es kann auch sein, dass dir das wegen der allgemeinen Rahmengeometrie so vorkommt. Fahr erstmal eine Weile und schau dann ob du überhaupt noch was ändern möchtest


----------



## mdopp (11. Januar 2016)

Die neue YT-Webseite ist jetzt online. Man braucht aber viel Geduld, weil die Ladezeiten (noch) sehr lang sind.

Schneller Vergleich des Capra CF Comp 2016 gelb (3600 €) versus CF Pro LE 2015 blau (3700 €):
- Rahmen scheinbar gleich (bis auf die Decals)
- Gabel und Dämpfer gleich (Lyrik RCT3 und Monarch Plus RC3)
- Schaltwerk und -hebel waren 2015 besser (beides X01 versus beides X1)
- Bremse war 2015 besser (SRAM Guide RSC versus RS)
- Laufradsatz war 2015 besser (e*thirteen TRSr versus TRS+)
- Diverse "Kleinteile" waren 2015 scheinbar auch besser (Kassette, Kette, Innenlager, Kettenführung, ...) - da bin ich mir aber nicht in jedem Einzelfall 100% sicher

Jedenfalls war das 100€ teurere 2015er Modell im Vergleich ein Schnäppchen. Alleine der TRSr Laufradsatz ist bei Bike24 rund 250 € teurer als der TRS+.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mdopp (11. Januar 2016)

... und die noch teureren Modell kommen alle mit FOX-Gabeln, wie vermutet. Da sind die Preise aber weit über 4 k€.
BOS habe ich gar nicht mehr entdeckt.


----------



## Freerider1504 (11. Januar 2016)

Bos ist raus, auch im DH Segment beim Tues.


----------



## Portiman (11. Januar 2016)

mdopp schrieb:


> Die neue YT-Webseite ist jetzt online. Man braucht aber viel Geduld, weil die Ladezeiten (noch) sehr lang sind.
> 
> Schneller Vergleich des Capra CF Comp 2016 gelb (3600 €) versus CF Pro LE 2015 blau (3700 €):
> - Rahmen scheinbar gleich (bis auf die Decals)
> ...



Die Seite hakt aber noch gewaltig.

Ich denke aber, Du solltest das Comp 2016  dann mit dem Comp 1 2015 vergleichen und nicht mit dem Pro LE. Das LE war ein attraktives Sonderangebot. Das Comp 1 2015 hat 3.699.- bis November gekostet und wäre dann wohl eher das Vergleichsmodell.
Zumindest um die Preisentwicklung und Komponenten-Auswahl gegenüber zu stellen.


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## mamu89 (11. Januar 2016)

es gibt kein XL


----------



## mdopp (12. Januar 2016)

Portiman schrieb:


> Ich denke aber, Du solltest das Comp 2016  dann mit dem Comp 1 2015 vergleichen und nicht mit dem Pro LE. Das LE war ein attraktives Sonderangebot. Das Comp 1 2015 hat 3.699.- bis November gekostet und wäre dann wohl eher das Vergleichsmodell.
> Zumindest um die Preisentwicklung und Komponenten-Auswahl gegenüber zu stellen.


Schon, aber das Pro LE habe ich mir gekauft und wollte natürlich sehen, ob die Entscheidung richtig war, oder ich lieber hätte warten sollen. 
Fazit: Die Entscheidung war goldrichtig


----------



## Phil_wind (12. Januar 2016)

mdopp schrieb:


> Die neue YT-Webseite ist jetzt online. Man braucht aber viel Geduld, weil die Ladezeiten (noch) sehr lang sind.
> 
> Schneller Vergleich des Capra CF Comp 2016 gelb (3600 €) versus CF Pro LE 2015 blau (3700 €):
> - Rahmen scheinbar gleich (bis auf die Decals)
> ...


Fairer Weise müsstest du aber das 2016 CF Comp, mit dem 2015 CF Comp1 vergleichen, und zwar zum Saisonstart und da ist der Preis gleich und die Ausstattung auch bis auf die Lyrik statt der Pike ( und vielleicht Kleinteile, weiß ich jetzt nicht)

Die Pro LE Version war einfach ein super Preis! Hab mich auch selbst ein wenig geärgert, dass ich nicht noch ein paar Monate geartet habe.

EDIT: vergiss es, ich habe @Portiman 's post übersehen


----------



## Vunlimited (13. Januar 2016)

Bin mal gespannt wie sich das Carpa Cf Pro mit der 180 fox an der Front und dem Fox Float X2 hinten im Uphill so schlägt


----------



## addius8 (13. Januar 2016)

http://mbaction.com/home-page/gwins-new-bike-sponsor-is-going-to-be 

Aaron Gwin soll 2016 für YT fahren


----------



## Kadauz (13. Januar 2016)

.


----------



## giosala1 (15. Januar 2016)

Wie lange ist die Antwort Zeit auf emails ?
Mein Rahmen ist im Eimer vom Comp1.
Warte seit ner Woche auf Rückantwort. 
Wie sind eure Erfahrungen bei Garantie Sachen bei YT ?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## zichl (15. Januar 2016)

giosala1 schrieb:


> Wie lange ist die Antwort Zeit auf emails ?
> Mein Rahmen ist im Eimer vom Comp1.
> Warte seit ner Woche auf Rückantwort.
> Wie sind eure Erfahrungen bei Garantie Sachen bei YT ?


Anrufen. Das ist doch, gerade bei solchen Geschichten sinnvoller. So mache ich es zumindest immer und meine Garantiefälle wurden immer super abgewickelt.


----------



## ale2812 (15. Januar 2016)

Was hat der Rahmen?


----------



## TheGoOn (15. Januar 2016)

Das würde mich auch interessieren! Und wie ist es passiert. Bitte um eine kleinen Bericht


----------



## danielg40 (15. Januar 2016)

Salliiiiii,
Kurze Frage!
Ich fahre mein Capra cf seit Beginn mit ovalem 32er Blatt!

Würde jetzt aufgrund von knarzendem Tretlager, gerne auf XO, X01 oder XX1 Kurbel mit direct mount und ovalem 30er umbauen!

Kann mir jemand sagen welches Lager in Kombination mit welcher Kurbel ich genau brauche?

Kettenblatt brauche ich dann eins mit 6mm offset?

Kettenführung würde ich gerne behalten ;-)

Danke


----------



## ernmar (15. Januar 2016)

Wenn du eine SRAM BB30 Kurbel mit kurzer Achse und ein BB30 Pressfitinnenlager nutzt, dann brauchst du ein Kettenblatt ohne Offset.


----------



## danielg40 (15. Januar 2016)

BB30 geht auch?
Dachte ich brauch wieder ein pf30 Lager!

Bzw. BB30 hat doch 42mm druchmesser und PF30 hat 46mm!


----------



## giosala1 (15. Januar 2016)

Risse am Steuersatzbereich,  Lack blättert , will i nimmer fahren


----------



## ernmar (15. Januar 2016)

Ja meine PF30 Lager. Die Kurbeln sollten ja gleich sein


----------



## TheGoOn (15. Januar 2016)

giosala1 schrieb:


> Risse am Steuersatzbereich,  Lack blättert , will i nimmer fahren



Hört sich sogar nicht cool an! Kannst mir Bilder zukommen lassen?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## danielg40 (15. Januar 2016)

Ich habe ja jetzt auch schon ein PF30 mit RaceFace Turbine Kurbel drin!
Könnt ich also theoretisch sogar das Lager drin lassen bzw. gleiche in "Neu" wieder rein machen! 

Ok, dachte bisher eigentlich immer das RaceFace und Sram unterschiedliche Lager brauchen ;-)


----------



## addius8 (15. Januar 2016)

E-Thirteen braucht auf Jeden Fall immer seine eigenen Lager ! Ich empfehle immer Sram Lager, das ist schonender Für den Rahmen, denn die Kontaktstelle von Tretlager und Rahmen bei Sram ist im Gegensatz zu anderen Herstellern aus Plastik!!!! Ich habe im Capra und Tues die Tretlager auf Sram gewechselt um den Rahmen zu schützen!! Das ist empfehlenswert! 

MfG Adrian


----------



## danielg40 (15. Januar 2016)

Ok, super! 
Mit welchem genau hast die beste Erfahrungen zwecks langlebigkeit?
Bzw welches genau haste drin?

Dank dir


----------



## addius8 (15. Januar 2016)

Im Capra ist es jetzt 1 Jahr lang und läuft Butterweich ich kann es nur empfehlen. Es gibt nur eines von Sram das PF30 ind 68-73 für Enduro bikes und 83mm für DH


----------



## danielg40 (16. Januar 2016)

Es gibt noch das Keramik-Lager (bei Amazon grade für 40€ statt 250)

Ich kann also die lange und kurze Achse der Kurbel fahren,
Kurze Achse mit Blatt ohne offset, und lange demnach mit 6mm offset!

Ist die Achslänge über den Q-faktor angegeben?  Sprich Q156 und Q168.
Habe hier nämlich gelesen das es Capra Q168 braucht ;-)





Weil egal wo ich kucke, es steht nirgends was wegen der Achslänge!!!!!


----------



## thehoff (16. Januar 2016)

Irgendwo in diesem thread vergraben ist ein post von yt das man 168 verwenden soll da man bei 156 mit den Fersen am Hinterbau streift


Gesendet von meinem iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## thehoff (16. Januar 2016)

Irgendwo in diesem thread vergraben ist ein post von yt das man 168 verwenden soll da man bei 156 mit den Fersen am Hinterbau streift


Gesendet von meinem iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## Freerider1504 (16. Januar 2016)

giosala1 schrieb:


> Risse am Steuersatzbereich,  Lack blättert , will i nimmer fahren



Kannst du mal bitte ein Bild hochladen?


----------



## giosala1 (16. Januar 2016)

Ist ein wenig auf Bild schlecht zu erkennen.
Aber einer zieht gut 2cm nach oben.


----------



## addius8 (16. Januar 2016)

Was hast du denn alles mit dem Capra gemacht und was wiegst du?


----------



## giosala1 (17. Januar 2016)

Damit ist mein Sohnemann gefahren. 
Der hat schätze  ich mal 70kg.
Bikepark,  Saalbach usw wars im Einsatz.
Er fährt schon ordentlich flott aber is kein Materialfahrer


----------



## addius8 (17. Januar 2016)

Mhh das hört sich nicht so gut an wenn im Bikepark das Capra unter Umständen Risse bekommen kann.


----------



## giosala1 (17. Januar 2016)

Vielleicht wars ja nur Pech.
Aber ist schon einiges zu bemängeln an dem Teil. Fährt sich echt Top das Bike.
Folgendes nach einem Jahr.
- Sattelstütze senkt sich um 2cm
- Lager von Hinterrad laufen rauh
- Kettenstrebenlager links beim Bremssattel konnte ich mit dem Finger rausdrücken.
- Dämpfer verliert ein wenig Luft.
- Lack ist super empfindlich.
Ich will das Rad nich schlecht machen, aber war schon ärgerlich. Das mal was kaputt geht ist klar. Aber diese Mängel am Rahmen nerven schon. Vor allem kostet die Kiste auch ordentlich Geld.
Ich persönlich bin wieder auf Alu zurück.
Von den Plastik Bikes bin ich geheilt.


----------



## addius8 (17. Januar 2016)

Ich hab Invisiframe auf beiden Bikes um den Lack zu schützen  das ist auch sein Geld wert die sehen beide fast aus wie neu. Die Lager muss man entweder warten oder durch hochwertige ersetzen.


----------



## zichl (17. Januar 2016)

giosala1 schrieb:


> Vielleicht wars ja nur Pech.
> Aber ist schon einiges zu bemängeln an dem Teil. Fährt sich echt Top das Bike.
> Folgendes nach einem Jahr.
> - Sattelstütze senkt sich um 2cm
> ...



Sattelstütze und Dämpfer sind aber ein Fall für Rock Shox, da kann YT nichts dafür. Die Lager in der Hinterradnabe hast du bereits von Schräg- auf normale Radiallager getauscht? Gibt's auch auf Kulanz von e13.
Kleiner Service am Dämpfer und schnell selbst die Lager in der Nabe getauscht und schon sind zwei Probleme aus der Welt.


----------



## giosala1 (17. Januar 2016)

Ja diese Mängel sind ja nich das Problem. Die Hinterrad Lager hab ich schon von E13 direkt bekommen. Sattelstütze ein bekanntes Problem. 
Nur der Riss im Lenkkopf geht gar nicht.
Es geht um die Sicherheit meines Sohnes.
Das dürfte nicht passieren.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Freerider1504 (17. Januar 2016)

giosala1 schrieb:


> Ja diese Mängel sind ja nich das Problem. Die Hinterrad Lager hab ich schon von E13 direkt bekommen. Sattelstütze ein bekanntes Problem.
> Nur der Riss im Lenkkopf geht gar nicht.
> Es geht um die Sicherheit meines Sohnes.
> Das dürfte nicht passieren.



Da gebe ich dir zu 100% Recht, vielleicht hast du ja Glück und es ist nur ein Riss im Lack und nicht im Carbon. 
Du wirst aber nicht umhinkommen den Rahmen bei YT einzusenden. Schreib die mal per email an, dann bekommst du ein Schadensformular als Excel Tabelle und einen Lieferschein zum Versenden des Rahmens. 

YT zeigt sich bei sowas eigentlich sehr kulant. Bei meinem Tues 2.0 war das Unterteil des Steuersatzes defekt und ich habe anstandslos einen neuen bekommen, ohne den defekten einzusenden


----------



## Drahtesel_ (17. Januar 2016)

Servus Gemeinde,

evtl kann jmd. weiterhelfen.

Gibt es diee Crank boots auch für E13 Kurbeln ? Finde nur die universellen von Race Face aber keinen Hinweis zur Kompatibilität mit E13.

Ich habe mir probeweise ein 28 Kettenblatt bestellt (im Moment 32KB)... gibt es eine Faustregel um wie viele Glieder die Kette gekürzt werden muss? (Schaltwerk + Kassette bleiben unverändert.. das neue Kettenblatt ist aus der gleichen Serie wie das jetzige auch) 

Danke


----------



## turbo-555 (17. Januar 2016)

giosala1 schrieb:


> Wie lange ist die Antwort Zeit auf emails ?
> Mein Rahmen ist im Eimer vom Comp1.
> Warte seit ner Woche auf Rückantwort.
> Wie sind eure Erfahrungen bei Garantie Sachen bei YT ?



die sind nicht immer die schnellsten am antworten, aber die garantiefälle werden gut behandelt. Ich hab letztes jahr ein neues rahmen bekommen wegen ein riss in der näher der dämpfer.


mit dem riss bin ich aber auch noch in whistler gefahren...es ist auch nicht so dass wenn da ein micro-riss gibt wird der rahmen in 3-2-1 explodieren! ein bisschen vorsicht, ein paar mal mehr kontrollieren, aber fahren würde ich trotzdem (vielleicht nicht mega jumps machen..) bis der Garantiefall gelöst ist.




PS: wie schon von andere gesagt: reverb, räder und dämpfer sind nicht von YT hergestellt...die gleiche probleme hat man auch mit eine 10'000 euro bike!


----------



## addius8 (17. Januar 2016)

Die Crank Boots passen auf jeden Fall auch auf die E-Thirteen Cranks das hab ich selber schon ausprobiert. Die Kette würde ich um 2 bis maximal 6 Glieder kürzen


----------



## addius8 (20. Januar 2016)

So, ich habe mich informiert  für das Capra kostet ein ENDURO LAGER-SATZ ( die sind nach meiner Meinung die besten) 85€.
Die gleichen Lager für ein Tues wären 100€.

Man kann auch auf Ebay einen für 81€ aus England kaufen, dafür müsste man aber mehr als 10€ Versand zahlen.

Wer Interesse hat kann sich bei meiner Email melden : [email protected]


----------



## ale2812 (20. Januar 2016)

danke für die info.
aber warum so kompliziert, interessiert doch alle. kannst du nicht bitte hier alles relevante posten?


----------



## Gummiadler (21. Januar 2016)

addius8 schrieb:


> So, ich habe mich informiert  für das Capra kostet ein ENDURO LAGER-SATZ ( die sind nach meiner Meinung die besten) 85€.
> Die gleichen Lager für ein Tues wären 100€.
> 
> Man kann auch auf Ebay einen für 81€ aus England kaufen, dafür müsste man aber mehr als 10€ Versand zahlen.
> ...






ale2812 schrieb:


> danke für die info.
> aber warum so kompliziert, interessiert doch alle. kannst du nicht bitte hier alles relevante posten?



Würde ich auch gut finden...


----------



## giosala1 (22. Januar 2016)

Freerider1504 schrieb:


> Da gebe ich dir zu 100% Recht, vielleicht hast du ja Glück und es ist nur ein Riss im Lack und nicht im Carbon.
> Du wirst aber nicht umhinkommen den Rahmen bei YT einzusenden. Schreib die mal per email an, dann bekommst du ein Schadensformular als Excel Tabelle und einen Lieferschein zum Versenden des Rahmens.
> 
> YT zeigt sich bei sowas eigentlich sehr kulant. Bei meinem Tues 2.0 war das Unterteil des Steuersatzes defekt und ich habe anstandslos einen neuen bekommen, ohne den defekten einzusenden



So ich hab ihm mal eingeschickt, mal schauen was da rauskommt. Ersatzbike steht ja zum Glück schon im Keller


----------



## Freerider1504 (22. Januar 2016)

Ich denke du wirst auf Kulanz einen neuen Rahmen bekommen 

was steht denn als Ersatz bereit?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## giosala1 (22. Januar 2016)

Freerider1504 schrieb:


> Ich denke du wirst auf Kulanz einen neuen Rahmen bekommen
> 
> was steht denn als Ersatz bereit?



Ich habe alle DH Bikes usw verkauft.
Weil ich altersbedingt da kürzer treten werde.
Ersatz fürn Junior Nomad , ich mir ein 601Liteville.
Aber wenn wirklich der Rahmen komplett ersetzt wird. Bleibt er mal da. Weil geil fahren tuts es schon.


----------



## Freerider1504 (22. Januar 2016)

Du hast praktisch deine bikes der Woche verkauft? Junior ist auch nicht mehr auf dem dh'ler unterwegs? 

Mit liteville und dem nomad hast du defintiv keinen Fehler gemacht


----------



## giosala1 (23. Januar 2016)

Jo Bike der Woche freut mich natürlich schon sehr, aber ein Gambler war doch ein wenig Zuviel des guten am Geisskopf. Da macht ein Enduro mehr Spass. Ich bin schon wieder dran am Aufbau eines hinkuckers ;-)


----------



## addius8 (23. Januar 2016)

ch hab mal eine Frage an euch. Gibt es auch unter dem großen Sortiment an Naben leichte und bezahlbare? Ich suche Hinterrad Naben welche unter 300g wiegen und am besten nicht mehr als 120€ kosten. Kennt ihr zufällig welche? Für das Vorderrad hab ich schon die SRAM X9 gefunden die wiegt 165g in 20x110, das ist genau so viel wie eine DT Swiss 240s Nabe, kostet aber nur 65€.

Ich freue mich auf eure Hilfe!


----------



## frank70 (24. Januar 2016)

@giosala1 , gemäss bikemarkt hast du von yt bereits einen ersatzrahmen bekommen. kannst du uns sagen, was yt zu den rissen und zur schlechten lackqualität gesagt hat


----------



## giosala1 (24. Januar 2016)

Rahmen ist gestern gekommen, aber ohne Mitteilung. Es war der Lieferschein im Paket und eine Gratis YT Tasche. Der Ausstausch ging sehr schnell.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mtb_ul (27. Januar 2016)

Hallo Leute,

ich warte sehnsüchtig auf mein Capra al comp 2, soll jetzt dann ausgeliefert werden. Hat von euch schon jemand das neue Capra zu Gesicht bekommen? Sind am neuen Rahmen auch wieder entsprechnede Schutzfolien angebracht? Wie war das beim 2015er Rahmen? Waren da Folien dran? Hat jemand von euch schonmal ein Folien-Kit für das Capra gekauft? ich hab im ibc glaube ich einen Hersteller gefunden in den Foren, der wohl recht passende Folien verkauft (INVISIFRAME war das glaube ich). Kann die jemand empfehlen bzw. Alternativen dazu nennen? Danke für eure Antworten! sportliche Grüße aus Süddeutschland.
Daniel


----------



## addius8 (27. Januar 2016)

Ich hab Invisiframe auf meinem Capra CF und meinem Tues CF.  Invisiframe würde ich aber nur bei Carbon empfehlen, jedenfalls ist die Qualität der Invisiframe seinen Preis wert! Mein Capra ist 1 Jahr alt und sieht aus wie 1 Woche alt


----------



## mdopp (27. Januar 2016)

Ich hab' auch Invisiframe drauf gemacht. Sehr teuer aber auch sehr gut. Alle Teile haben auf Anhieb perfekt gepasst. Und die sind teils wirklich frickelig (= verwinkelt).


----------



## Ben99 (27. Januar 2016)

mtb_ul schrieb:


> Wie war das beim 2015er Rahmen? Waren da Folien dran?



Hallo Daniel,

beim 2015er AL-Modell waren definitiv keine Folien verklebt.

Schöne Grüße
Ben


----------



## Drahtesel_ (27. Januar 2016)

easy wrapped Folie... kannst wählen ob matt oder glänzend. Hat alles gut gepasst. Empfehle beide Haftstellen (Folie + Rahmen) nass zu sprühen und dann aufzukleben, sonst kriegt man das nie blasenfrei hin.

Das Unterrohr hab ich zusätzlich mit einer 3M Folie (0,36 mm) beklebt.


----------



## Portiman (27. Januar 2016)

Ich hab auch mein CF mit Invisiframe Folie geschützt.
Sauteuer, aber auch unglaublich gut. Allerdings braucht man viel Geduld und Ruhe zum verkleben. Die Teile passen aber alle perfekt. Alles relevante ist geschützt, so viel ist vielleicht gar nicht nötig.

Kann die Folie nur empfehlen.
Bei YouTube gibt's ein sehr ausführliches Video. Das hat sehr geholfen. 

Und ich würde empfehlen, es gleich zu machen, bevor das Bike das erste mal eingesaut ist...


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## gab-star (27. Januar 2016)

Ich bin gerade fertig mit kleben. Mit ein Bierchen daneben ist es ganz bequem. Zeit braucht Mann, aber schwierig ist es nicht. Allerdings empfehle ich mit die kleinen Stücken an zu fangen - dann übt Mann schön ein wenig für die größere Teilen. 

Cooler Kit


----------



## DiscoBlumentopf (28. Januar 2016)

Ich hatte mir die 3M Folie als Meterware für mein AL bestellt. Das zuschneiden war etwas Arbeit aber dafür um einiges günstiger als fertige Folien. 
Beim nächsten mal würde ich aber matte Folie nehmen, dass kommt besser als glänzende. 

Gesendet von meinem Nexus 6 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Horaff (28. Januar 2016)

Hallo,
gibt es schon Erfahrungen mit anderen Dämpfern...Rock Shox Kage, Vivid usw...?


----------



## mtb_ul (29. Januar 2016)

Hi Leute,

mich würde interessieren, mit welchen Pedalen eure Bergziegen bestückt sind. Fahrt mir mit Klickis oder Flatpedals? Ich bin noch auf der Suche nach passenden Pedalen. Im Moment bin ich eher für Flats weil mir mit Klicks die Praxis fehlt. Was könnt ihr mir für Flats empfehlen?
Danke für eure Ratschläge!
Grüße und ein schönes Wochenende! Daniel


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Gummiadler (29. Januar 2016)

mtb_ul schrieb:


> Hi Leute,
> 
> mich würde interessieren, mit welchen Pedalen eure Bergziegen bestückt sind. Fahrt mir mit Klickis oder Flatpedals? Ich bin noch auf der Suche nach passenden Pedalen. Im Moment bin ich eher für Flats weil mir mit Klicks die Praxis fehlt. Was könnt ihr mir für Flats empfehlen?
> Danke für eure Ratschläge!
> Grüße und ein schönes Wochenende! Daniel



Hab mir die Sixpack Icon ausm Bikemarkt gebraucht gekauft fahr ich jetzt schon fast 2 Jahre... Find ich super die Dinger.


----------



## Drahtesel_ (29. Januar 2016)

Reverse Components Black One... Pin Farbe kannst wählen.
Flach, sehr leicht, 2xLager


----------



## TheGoOn (29. Januar 2016)

http://m.bike-mailorder.de/item/303238343639303032353337


----------



## Fman (29. Januar 2016)

Seit 2 Wochen Race Face Chester in rot: https://www.bike-components.de/de/Race-Face/Chester-Plattformpedale-Modell-2016-p45953/


----------



## mtb_ul (31. Januar 2016)

Hi Leute, 
ich habe gestern mein 2016er Capra AL Comp 2 erhalten... das Bike sieht einfach nur mega aus!!! so ne Maschine, ich bin voll glücklich 
Jetzt gehöre ich zur Capra-Community    Endlich

Eine Frage an Euch: leider lag keine Dämpferpumpe bei, ich muss mich jetzt noch um eine kümmern, was könnt ihr mir empfehlen?

Ich hab mir mal diese bei Amazon rausgesucht:
http://www.amazon.de/RockShox-Feder...d=1454249316&sr=8-1&keywords=federgabel+pumpe

Pedale hab ich leider noch keine, werde mir entweder die DMR Vault oder die Reverse ONE holen.
Die INVISIFRAME Schutzfolie muss ich auch noch bestellen. Und dann gehts endlich los in die neue Bike-Saison 2016... Yeah !

 Noch ne Frage zum Thema Drehmomentschlüssel für kleines Drehmoment: habt ihr euch sowas zugelegt um lenker, Schaltwerk oder sonstige Schrauben mit dem vorgebenen Drehmoment anzuziehen? Ich hab jetzt alles mal handfest angezogen und wollte mich noch nach nem guten Schlüssel umsehen.

Danke für eure Tipps! LG Daniel


----------



## addius8 (31. Januar 2016)

Fotoooos!


----------



## mdopp (31. Januar 2016)

Genau die RockShox Pumpe habe ich auch - seit 10 Jahren (!). Funktioniert bis heute tadellos an allen Dämpfern und Gabeln von Fox, RockShox, Manitou usw.. Sehr empfehlenswert.

Einen Drehmomentschlüssel sollte man immer haben - da gibt es unendlich viele Anwendungen, wenn man selbst am Rad schraubt.
Preiswert und ganz ordentlich ist dieser hier:
http://www.amazon.de/MIGHTY-880275-...54254378&sr=8-12&keywords=drehmomentschlüssel
Nur zur Sicherheit: Man dreht langsam, bis es einmal (!) klickt. Danach aufhören!
Und: Wenn der Schlüssel einige Zeit liegt, setzt sich das Öl intern und er wird fest. Dann stimmen die Drehmomente überhaupt nicht mehr.
Also vor jedem Gebrauch (nach längerer Pause) eine Dummy-Schraube im Schraubstock oder so ein paar Mal anziehen, bis es klickt. Dabei ruhig einige Male hin- und herbewegen und klicken lassen. Danach passt's wieder.
Ich habe mir vor einiger Zeit mal einen teuren Vorbau mit Titan-Schrauben ruiniert, weil ich das nicht wusste...

Viel Spaß mit dem neuen Rad!


----------



## Portiman (31. Januar 2016)

Ich hatte bislang den Mighty Drehmomentschlüssel.
Hab mir jetzt für das Capra den genaueren Syntace geholt. Der ist zwar teuer, aber bei Carbon wollte ich keine Experimente eingehen.
Für Alu ist der Mighty absolut ausreichend. 


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## gab-star (31. Januar 2016)

Bitzman

https://www.bike-components.de/de/Birzman/Zacoo-Macht-Federgabel-Daempferpumpe-p37505/

Klein und leicht genug zum mitnehmen, mit guten manometer, und mit sicherheitsventil. Top!


Drehmoment schlussel:
https://www.bike-components.de/de/Wuerth/Drehmomentschluessel-4-20-Nm-p15278/
Vorher wurdet diesen Drehmomentschlussel verkauft als syntace-teil, aber das hat sich für ein paar Jahr geändert. Achtung: Mann muss noch den 'Bit Set' dazu kaufen!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mtb_ul (1. Februar 2016)

addius8 schrieb:


> Fotoooos!



Hab grad nur das eine parat


----------



## mtb_ul (8. Februar 2016)

Hallo zusammen,
ich habe jetzt das invisiFrame-Folien-Kit für mein Bike bestellt, kommt die Tage irgendwann. Jetzt wollte ich mich darauf vorbereiten und habe mir schon ein paar Videos und Anleitungen dazu durchgelesen. Anscheinend ist das Anbringen gar nicht so ohne. Wer von euch hat mir dazu Tips? Wie habt ihr euren Rahmen des Bikes fett- bzw. ölfrei bekommen? Benötigtes Werkzeug: Schampo-Wassermischung in einer Sprühflasche, ein Rakel zum Anbringen der Folie... Was brauche ich noch? auf was sollte ich beim Anbringen achten? Danke für eure Tipps! 
Viele Grüße, Daniel


----------



## mdopp (8. Februar 2016)

Das Anbringen der Folie fand ich recht einfach. Ich habe den (allerdings nagelneuen) Rahmen nicht einmal entfettet. Außer Rakel (mitgeliefert!) und Wasser-Spüli-Mischung in einer Sprühflasche braucht man nichts.
Wichtig ist, dass Du genau die richtige Mischung Spüli und Wasser hast. Zuviel Spüli, und Du wartest ewig, bis die Folie wenigstens einigermaßen haftet. Zu wenig Spüli - na, das kannst Du Dir denken 
Schau' Dir die Video-Anleitung auf Youtube genau an und halte Dich an die Reihenfolge, in der die Folien aufgeklebt werden. Dort ist auch genau das Mischungsverhältnis Spüli-Wasser angegeben.


----------



## mtb_ul (8. Februar 2016)

mdopp schrieb:


> Das Anbringen der Folie fand ich recht einfach. Ich habe den (allerdings nagelneuen) Rahmen nicht einmal entfettet. Außer Rakel (mitgeliefert!) und Wasser-Spüli-Mischung in einer Sprühflasche braucht man nichts.
> Wichtig ist, dass Du genau die richtige Mischung Spüli und Wasser hast. Zuviel Spüli, und Du wartest ewig, bis die Folie wenigstens einigermaßen haftet. Zu wenig Spüli - na, das kannst Du Dir denken
> Schau' Dir die Video-Anleitung auf Youtube genau an und halte Dich an die Reihenfolge, in der die Folien aufgeklebt werden. Dort ist auch genau das Mischungsverhältnis Spüli-Wasser angegeben.



Cool, danke für die schnelle Antwort! In der Video-Anleitung steht Baby-Shampoo. Also kann ich als Ersatz auch Spüli nehmen?

Grüße, Daniel


----------



## addius8 (8. Februar 2016)

Ja das macht keinen Unterschied  aber vorher mit Alkohol Tüchern entfetten und danach mit einem Microfaser Tuch die Fussel entfernen und fange mit den kleinen Stücken an und arbeite dich zu den grossen hoch. Falls Schutzfolie von YT angebracht wurde unbedingt entfernen außer im Tretlager Bereich an der untereneuen seatstay  und die Spüli oder Babyshampoo Mischung ordentlich draufsprühen und von der Mitte nach Aussen mit dem Blauen Plastik von 3m herausdrücken


----------



## zx10rr (8. Februar 2016)

Kurze Frage: Welches Maß hat die Sattelklemme am Carbon Capra? Mein Bike ist leider gerade nicht in Mess-Reichweite. Danke!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## gernotkrinner (8. Februar 2016)

34,9


----------



## mdopp (8. Februar 2016)

mtb_ul schrieb:


> Cool, danke für die schnelle Antwort! In der Video-Anleitung steht Baby-Shampoo. Also kann ich als Ersatz auch Spüli nehmen?


Ehrlich gesagt wollte ich es nicht darauf ankommen lassen und hab' tatsächlich im DM Baby-Shampoo gekauft 
Ich würde vermuten, dass es mit Spüli auch geht, übernehme aber keine Gewähr.
Nur achte bitte darauf, dass das Zeugs kein Parfüm oder andere agressive Zusätze hat. Das ist wohl der eigentlich Grund für das "Baby-Shampoo".


----------



## mdopp (8. Februar 2016)

addius8 schrieb:


> Falls Schutzfolie von YT angebracht wurde unbedingt entfernen


Ich hab' die Original YT-Folien dran gelassen und einfach die von Invisiframe drüber geklebt (bin gar nicht auf die Idee gekommen, die Folien vorher abzuziehen). Sieht gar nicht mal sooo schlecht aus und schützt vielleicht noch besser.


----------



## trafko (9. Februar 2016)

http://bikemarkt.mtb-news.de/article/724958-yt-industries-yt-capra-neu-gr-l-mit-2016-iscg-aufnahmen

Fals jemand Interesse hat oder jemanden kennt der wen kennt  Preis ist natürlich verhandelbar!


----------



## mtb_ul (9. Februar 2016)

mdopp schrieb:


> Ehrlich gesagt wollte ich es nicht darauf ankommen lassen und hab' tatsächlich im DM Baby-Shampoo gekauft
> Ich würde vermuten, dass es mit Spüli auch geht, übernehme aber keine Gewähr.
> Nur achte bitte darauf, dass das Zeugs kein Parfüm oder andere agressive Zusätze hat. Das ist wohl der eigentlich Grund für das "Baby-Shampoo".



Moisen zusammen,
also ich stehe zur Zeit in direktem Kontant mit dem invisiFrame-Hersteller (übrings sehr nett und hilfsbereit), dort wurde mir empfohlen, unbedingt Baby-Schampo zu nehmen. Es kommt hier auf den ph-Wert an, dieser sollte unbedingt neutral sein. Spüli wäre zu aggresiv wie man mir dort berichtet hat. Ich wollte diese Info nur an euch weitergeben, damit ihr auch Bescheid wisst. Es gibt auch einen Leitfaden (PDF) zur richtigen Anbringung der Folien, ich kann euch diesen bei Bedarf per PN zukommen lassen.

Viele Grüße, Daniel

PS. hat jemand mit dem 2016er Capra zufällig Bilder gemacht und möchte dies hier hochladen? würde mich interessieren 
Vllt komm ich die Tage mal dazu, n paar Bilder zu machen.


----------



## Deleted 369460 (9. Februar 2016)

Bei verwendung von entsprechender Steinschlagschutzfolie kann diese auch trocken montiert werden. Da erübrigt sich die Entscheidung, nehme ich Babyshampoo oder Spühlmittel

http://www.selbstklebefolien.com/Au...folie/Steinschlagschutzfolie-100%B5--950.html


----------



## bimmer1980 (9. Februar 2016)

Kurze Zwischenfrage: Sind bei den neuen Capras mit Lyrik diese Torque Caps montiert, oder muss man sich die noch besorgen?


----------



## gab-star (10. Februar 2016)

Da sind kein toque caps moniert.
Gibt es den für die e13 Laufradsatz ?


----------



## giosala1 (10. Februar 2016)

Schätze mal diese Kappen gibt's wieder nur für die Sram Felgen. Ich habe die Lyrik jetzt in 2 Rädern drin. Ist schon ein Gefummel beim Einbau.


----------



## gab-star (10. Februar 2016)

Geht ganz okay bei mir 

Der Gabel ist auch überraschend gut!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 369460 (10. Februar 2016)

> *Die Torque Caps wird es in Zukunft auch von anderen Herstellern geben, aktuell liefert jedoch nur SRAM passende Laufräder*



So steht das hier:
http://www.mtb-news.de/news/2015/07/13/test-rockshox-lyrik-2016/


----------



## Hiklak (13. Februar 2016)

Hallo, ich bin relativ neu hier und habe ein Problem.

Ich habe letzte Woche mein YT Capra Al Comp 2 mit SRAM GX 2x11 und Raceface Turbine bekommen. Ziemlich geiles Bike, wenn man es denn fahren könnte. 
Jetzt habe ich das Problem, dass ich den Umwerfer nicht eingestellt bekomme. Der äußere Anschlag liegt im größten Gang in etwa auf Höhe Kettenblatt, so dass ich vorne gar nicht vom kleinen aufs große schalten kann. Die Endanschlagsschraube ist aber schon komplett draußen.
Da ich bisher nur mit Shimano zu tun hatte, frage ich mich ob es da bei Sram noch irgend einen Trick gibt?

Ich poste das mal hier rein, weil ich nicht genau weiß, ob es wirklich ein Umwerferproblem ist, oder ob es was mit der Kombination Raceface Turbine und GX Umwerfer zu tun hat.
Die Suchfunktion hat mir leider nicht weiter geholfen.
Ich bin für jeden Tipp dankbar.


----------



## giosala1 (13. Februar 2016)

Hiklak schrieb:


> Hallo, ich bin relativ neu hier und habe ein Problem.
> 
> Ich habe letzte Woche mein YT Capra Al Comp 2 mit SRAM GX 2x11 und Raceface Turbine bekommen. Ziemlich geiles Bike, wenn man es denn fahren könnte.
> Jetzt habe ich das Problem, dass ich den Umwerfer nicht eingestellt bekomme. Der äußere Anschlag liegt im größten Gang in etwa auf Höhe Kettenblatt, so dass ich vorne gar nicht vom kleinen aufs große schalten kann. Die Endanschlagsschraube ist aber schon komplett draußen.
> ...



Die Seilspannung paßt schon oder ? Oder steht der Anschlag an wenn du den Umwerfer mit der Hand rüberdrückst.


----------



## gab-star (14. Februar 2016)

Kannst du ein Foto posten?

Ist der Ketten lang genug?


----------



## addius8 (14. Februar 2016)

Hey Leute  hat noch einer von euch Probleme mit seinen Tubeless? Ich hab im Moment totale Probleme mit meinen Tubeless Systemen auf meinem Capra und meinem Tues. Ich hab in beiden die DT Swiss Fr570 verbaut und fahre Maxxis high roller II hinten in Enduro und vorne Magic Mary SG vertstar. Die Tubeless Systeme sind dicht, jedoch passiert es ab und zu, dass während des Fahrens die Luft raus geht. Mein Luftdruck ist vorne 1.8 bar und hinten 1.9- 2 bar. Gestern war es zum Beispiel der Fall dass erst beim 6ten run auf einmal die Luft weg war und davor war der Luftdruck konstant. Was ist da los ? Ich fahr teilweise mehr Luftdruck als World Cup Fahrer und bekomme trotzdem die Luft weg? Ein Loch im Reifen ists auch nicht, denn danach kann man einfach wiEder aufpumpen und der Reifen hält den Druck. 

Hat einer von euch ne Idee?


----------



## gab-star (14. Februar 2016)

Hast schon mal frischen Milch rein gegeben?
Die Felge und reifen erst sauber machen vorher.


----------



## mtb_ul (15. Februar 2016)

Hi Leute,


mein nagelneues Bike ist ca. 2 Wochen alt und noch nicht eingefahren, verschiedene Umstände haben mich daran gehindert, es mal richtig einzusauen.

Am Samstag kam dann etwas Ernüchterung auf. Ich habe den DT Swiss E1900 Spline 2 Laufradsatz. Zufällig ist mir am Vorderrad eine Stelle an der Felge aufgefallen, wo ich nicht weiß wie ich diese einstufen soll.

Es sieht aus wie ein kleiner Riss oder Kratzer. Bisher ist mir das nicht aufgefallen, weil ich die Felgen einfach noch nicht so genau untersucht habe. Im angehängten Bild seht ihr Stelle. Man spürt deutlich mit dem Fingernagel, dass der Kratzer / Riss wohl tiefer ist. Und da das Bike noch nicht gefahren wurde und bis jetzt auch nur in meinem Wohnzimmer stand  muss das schon seit dem Auspacken vorhanden sein. Ich würde es gerne als kleinen Kratzer einstufen und einfach ruhen lassen, aber da das Bike wirklich noch frisch aus dem Karton ist, lässt mir das keine Ruhe, weil ich nicht beim ersten richtigen Einsatz das böse Erwachen erleben möchte.

Wie stuft ihr das Ganze ein? Kontaktaufnahme dem Bike-Hersteller bzw. DT Swiss? Hat jemand ähnliche Erfahrungen? Weiß jemand zufällig, wie die Felge behandelt ist? Es sieht aus, als wäre da eine sehr dünne Lackschickt auf der Felge für die Decals. Die sind nicht aufgeklebt sondern irgendwie unter der Klarlackschicht. Seh ich das richtig? Ich bin dankbar für jeden Kommentar dazu!


Vielen Dank für eure Stellungnahme!

Grüße, Daniel


----------



## ale2812 (15. Februar 2016)

Denkst du ernsthaft, dass ein oberflächlicher kratzer die Stabilität einer alufelge beeinträchtigt?

Naja gut, dann kann ich dich beruhigen und dir versichern, dass das nur ein optischer mangel ist. Wenn du einen lrs öfter durch groben Schotter, lose steine prügeln würdest, wären so mini kratzer über all an der felge zu finden


----------



## zichl (15. Februar 2016)

ale2812 schrieb:


> Denkst du ernsthaft, dass ein oberflächlicher kratzer die Stabilität einer alufelge beeinträchtigt?
> 
> Naja gut, dann kann ich dich beruhigen und dir versichern, dass das nur ein optischer mangel ist. Wenn du einen lrs öfter durch groben Schotter, lose steine prügeln würdest, wären so mini kratzer über all an der felge zu finden


So ist es. Rein optisch und absolut unbedenklich. Meine Felgen haben schon zig solcher Kratzer durch Steine etc.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mtb_ul (15. Februar 2016)

ale2812 schrieb:


> Denkst du ernsthaft, dass ein oberflächlicher kratzer die Stabilität einer alufelge beeinträchtigt?
> 
> Naja gut, dann kann ich dich beruhigen und dir versichern, dass das nur ein optischer mangel ist. Wenn du einen lrs öfter durch groben Schotter, lose steine prügeln würdest, wären so mini kratzer über all an der felge zu finden



Naja, ich tu mir schwer das ganze einzustufen und war mir unsicher ob oberflächlicher Kratzer oder Haarriss... Wenn ich weiß dass es nur ein oberflächlicher Kratzer ist, juckt ich das ganze nicht weiter. aber da das Bike noch nie durch Schotter oder sonstiges bewegt wurde, war ich mir unschlüssig, woher der "Kratzer" kommen soll...
Ich will mich nur absichern. der Kundenservice von YT hat es auch als oberflächlichen Kratzer eingestuft. Was YT aber als bedenklich eingestuft hat sind die querverlaufenden Rillen auf dem Bild. Das gesamte Rad ist voll davon. Sieht aus als ob ein Klarlack über der Felge liegt, der viele kleine Risse hat. Kennt ihr sowas von euren LRS auch? Vorder- und Hinterrad sind voll mit den kleinen Rillen. YT hat das Thema an DT weitergereicht, mal sehen was rauskommt. Danke für eure Meinung!
Gruß, Daniel

PS. und mir ist klar, dass mein Bike später auch anders aussehen wird, und zwar voller Kratzer...  wär auch schlecht wenn nicht


----------



## ale2812 (15. Februar 2016)

Das hat mich auch verwundert, dachte erst es geht um eine carbon felge. Meine ex471 haben sowas nicht.  Ich würde mal ohne belege behaupten, dass das dieselbe felge ist.


----------



## Hiklak (15. Februar 2016)

Ahoi,

ich hab meine Schaltung hinbekommen. Es lag tatsächlich an der Zugspammung.


----------



## hawk77 (15. Februar 2016)

addius8 schrieb:


> Hey Leute  hat noch einer von euch Probleme mit seinen Tubeless? Ich hab im Moment totale Probleme mit meinen Tubeless Systemen auf meinem Capra und meinem Tues. Ich hab in beiden die DT Swiss Fr570 verbaut und fahre Maxxis high roller II hinten in Enduro und vorne Magic Mary SG vertstar. Die Tubeless Systeme sind dicht, jedoch passiert es ab und zu, dass während des Fahrens die Luft raus geht. Mein Luftdruck ist vorne 1.8 bar und hinten 1.9- 2 bar. Gestern war es zum Beispiel der Fall dass erst beim 6ten run auf einmal die Luft weg war und davor war der Luftdruck konstant. Was ist da los ? Ich fahr teilweise mehr Luftdruck als World Cup Fahrer und bekomme trotzdem die Luft weg? Ein Loch im Reifen ists auch nicht, denn danach kann man einfach wiEder aufpumpen und der Reifen hält den Druck.
> 
> Hat einer von euch ne Idee?


hi addius,
ich kenn deine Felgen zwar nich aber wenn du plötzlich zuviel Luft verlierst und kein Loch oder sonstiges hast, kann das ein Zeichen dafür sein dass in Kurven oder auf WUrzeln, Steinen der Reifen sich auf der Felge zuviel bewegt.
Dadurch ist der Reifen kurz undicht und es kann sehr schnell Luft entweichen.
Ich hatte dies auch mal bei einem älteren Laufradsatz. Weiss aber nicht mehr welche Felgen.
Das geht meisst so schnell das nich mal die Reifenmilch an dieser Stelle rauskommt, daher sieht man das danach meisst garnicht.

Musst du mal drauf achten vielleicht hast du ja das gleiche Problem.
Nennt man auch "Burping" 

gruss hawk


----------



## empik (16. Februar 2016)

ernmar schrieb:


> Heute hat der Postmann mein vorzeitiges Weihnachtsgeschenk gebracht. Gleich mal eingebaut und kurz eine Schrecken bekommen. Mit dem Float X ist es sehr eng an der oberen Dämpferaufnahme. Ich musste die Leitungen anders verlegen. Aber so gehts. Jetzt bin ich gespannt wie es sich anfühlen wird ]


Wie zufrieden bist du mit dem Float X?


----------



## ernmar (16. Februar 2016)

Ich bin sehr zufrieden mit dem Float X. Die CTD Positionen sind sehr gut spürbar, auch wenn ich den Climb Modus eigentlich nie nutze, da der Dämpfer dann schon fast blockiert ist. Aber ich muss sagen, dass ich ihn auch für die Optik verbaut habe. Passt so einfach besser zur Gabel. Rein technisch ist der Aufpreis zu einem neuen Monarch Plus nicht unbedingt gerechtfertigt, da der Monarch Plus sich fast gleich gut fährt. Der Fox ist im offenen Modus ein wenig "fluffiger", da fand ich den Monarch Plus eher hart.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mtb_ul (16. Februar 2016)

ale2812 schrieb:


> Das hat mich auch verwundert, dachte erst es geht um eine carbon felge. Meine ex471 haben sowas nicht.  Ich würde mal ohne belege behaupten, dass das dieselbe felge ist.



Hi und guten Morgen,

habe eben von DT Swiss Antwort erhalten. Die querverlaufenden Microrisse sind herstellungsbedingt (durch Formen des Felgenprofils zum Felgenring) und unbedenklich. Nur als Ergänzung! 
Grüße, Daniel


----------



## ale2812 (16. Februar 2016)

mtb_ul schrieb:


> Hi und guten Morgen,
> 
> habe eben von DT Swiss Antwort erhalten. Die querverlaufenden Microrisse sind herstellungsbedingt (durch Formen des Felgenprofils zum Felgenring) und unbedenklich. Nur als Ergänzung!
> Grüße, Daniel


thx für die rückmeldung


----------



## empik (16. Februar 2016)

ernmar schrieb:


> Ich bin sehr zufrieden mit dem Float X. Die CTD Positionen sind sehr gut spürbar, auch wenn ich den Climb Modus eigentlich nie nutze, da der Dämpfer dann schon fast blockiert ist.


Sinkt er dann auch weniger im Federweg ein, oder ist er nur 'weiter unten stabiler'?


----------



## ernmar (17. Februar 2016)

Im Climb Modus bleibt er auch ein wenig höher im Federweg.


----------



## road runner (20. Februar 2016)

Hi

Habe paar Seiten vorher gelesen, das manche von euch eure Bikes mit Invisiframe beklebt habt. Bekommt man die Folien auch in Deutschland irgendwo bestellt oder nur über UK?
Danke

Gruss


----------



## gab-star (20. Februar 2016)

Die Leute versenden weltweit


----------



## Mösen (21. Februar 2016)

Hallo Zusammen, 

hat sich bei euch schon mal jemand Gedanken zum Gewicht abspecken gemacht? 
Ich hab das Capra Camp 1 und dies ist mit 13,5kg jetzt kein Leichtgewicht. Was würde sinn machen, wo steckt noch viel Potential ohne ein Vermögen aus zu geben. 

Gruß
Michel


----------



## Swenio (21. Februar 2016)

Mösen schrieb:


> Hallo Zusammen,
> 
> hat sich bei euch schon mal jemand Gedanken zum Gewicht abspecken gemacht?
> Ich hab das Capra Camp 1 und dies ist mit 13,5kg jetzt kein Leichtgewicht. Was würde sinn machen, wo steckt noch viel Potential ohne ein Vermögen aus zu geben.
> ...


 Also da kann man nur sagen billig, stabil, leicht ... Suche dir zwei aus... Und bei der Ziege auf stabil zu verzichten wäre am Verwendungszweck voll vorbei geschossen... 

Ich habe die Ziege auf 12,8 Kilo gebracht ... Billig war das aber nicht


----------



## Swenio (21. Februar 2016)

https://fotos.mtb-news.de/p/1807166


----------



## mtb_ul (22. Februar 2016)

road runner schrieb:


> Hi
> 
> Habe paar Seiten vorher gelesen, das manche von euch eure Bikes mit Invisiframe beklebt habt. Bekommt man die Folien auch in Deutschland irgendwo bestellt oder nur über UK?
> Danke
> ...


Hallo road runner,
ich habe die Folie direkt bei invisiFrame bestellt (Mail an Lee Regan: [email protected]), per Paypal überwiesen, wurde am Montag in UK an die Post übergeben und am Dienstag war das Päckchen schon da...Wow, super schnell und top Qualität... Alle die mein Bike bisher gesehen haben, waren erstaunt über die unsichbare Folie und die Passgenauigkeit  echt top, wenn du was gutes suchst! Bei Fragen dazu gerne PM an mich.
schöne Woche euch, Daniel


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## road runner (22. Februar 2016)

Danke, hab ich jetzt auch bestellt. Hab nie was mit PayPal gemacht und ne Kreditkarte habe ich auch nicht. Deswegen hatte ich gefragt. Ein Kumpel hats für mich bestellt.


----------



## Mösen (22. Februar 2016)

Swenio schrieb:


> https://fotos.mtb-news.de/p/1807166


na hoppla, da hast du aber echt ganz schön investiert. das Gewicht kann sich sehen lasse, sogar mit 2x10!


----------



## Tr4ilJunk!e (22. Februar 2016)

road runner schrieb:


> Danke, hab ich jetzt auch bestellt. Hab nie was mit PayPal gemacht und ne Kreditkarte habe ich auch nicht. Deswegen hatte ich gefragt. Ein Kumpel hats für mich bestellt.


Kann dir noch den Tipp geben, für das Anbringen genug Zeit einzuplanen. Ich habe mehr als 6 Stunden damit verbracht. Bei dem Wetter momentan geht das aber noch und mit dem Bike beschäftigt man sich ja gerne ;-)
Dafür sieht man die Folie aber wirklich kaum. Wenn man sich an die Anleitung hält, kann man oft genug korrigieren bis sie wirklich richtig sitzt.


----------



## mtb_ul (23. Februar 2016)

Tr4ilJunk!e schrieb:


> Kann dir noch den Tipp geben, für das Anbringen genug Zeit einzuplanen. Ich habe mehr als 6 Stunden damit verbracht. Bei dem Wetter momentan geht das aber noch und mit dem Bike beschäftigt man sich ja gerne ;-)
> Dafür sieht man die Folie aber wirklich kaum. Wenn man sich an die Anleitung hält, kann man oft genug korrigieren bis sie wirklich richtig sitzt.



Genau das Gleiche empfehle ich auch... bei mir waren der komplette Rahmen und die Pike auch nach knapp 6 Std. fertig, hab es auf 2 Tage aufgeteilt. hab mir ewig Zeit gelassen, aber das Ergebnis ist echt klasse. Verwende auf jeden Fall genügend Wasser-Babyschampoo Mischung (vorher Rahmen mit Reinigungsmittel z.B. Spüli fettfrei machen! steht alles in der Anleitung) dann hast du lange genug zeit zum Justieren der einzelnen Parts. du kannst wenn du denkst die Folie sitzt richtig zum Schluss mit einem Microfasertuch die einzelnen Parts glatt streichen   Viel Spass schon mal!


----------



## road runner (23. Februar 2016)

6std.!!!!  Wow. Kann ich gar nicht Glauben! Kommt morgen. Da bin ich mal gespannt.


----------



## simsalonaut (23. Februar 2016)

Habt ihr das eigentlich alle auf euren Carbonrahmen angebracht, oder gibt's hier auch Leute, die ihre AL-Versionen damit eingepackt haben?


----------



## Tr4ilJunk!e (23. Februar 2016)

simsalonaut schrieb:


> Habt ihr das eigentlich alle auf euren Carbonrahmen angebracht, oder gibt's hier auch Leute, die ihre AL-Versionen damit eingepackt haben?


Ich habe die Folie auf meinem AL1 2015 angebracht.


----------



## simsalonaut (23. Februar 2016)

Tr4ilJunk!e schrieb:


> Ich habe die Folie auf meinem AL1 2015 angebracht.


Und, dein Urteil nach einem Jahr Benutzung? Worth it oder musste die Folie letztendlich doch nicht soviel aus- und abhalten?


----------



## ale2812 (23. Februar 2016)

simsalonaut schrieb:


> Habt ihr das eigentlich alle auf euren Carbonrahmen angebracht


Nein, ich fahre mein bike lieber anstatt stundenlang folien anzubringen.

das oberrohr wird von extra dicken tesa paket band vor den protektoren geschützt und das wars. nach fast zwei jahren nutzung hab ich trotzdem keine lackabplatzer. und wenn man sich mal richtig maulen sollte, wird die folie auch keine wunder vollbringen können.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Tr4ilJunk!e (23. Februar 2016)

simsalonaut schrieb:


> Und, dein Urteil nach einem Jahr Benutzung? Worth it oder musste die Folie letztendlich doch nicht soviel aus- und abhalten?


Habe die Folie jetzt erst drauf gemacht. Hatte davor nur eine Folie für das Unterrohr aber der Lack ist halt generell sehr empfindlich beim Capra und deswegen habe ich nicht jetzt für die invisiframe Variante entschieden. Deckt halt alles ab. 
Alternative war die easy-frame Folie. 

Gesendet von meinem ONE E1003 mit Tapatalk


----------



## mtb_ul (24. Februar 2016)

simsalonaut schrieb:


> Habt ihr das eigentlich alle auf euren Carbonrahmen angebracht, oder gibt's hier auch Leute, die ihre AL-Versionen damit eingepackt haben?



Mein Capra AL 2016 wurde vor erster richtiger Benutzung foliert (ich habe vom emfindlichen Lack gehört und wollte das vor erstem richtigen "Naturkontakt" machen ;D) es ist zwar echt viel arbeit aber lohnt sich, vor allem, da beim Folieren eh kein richtiges Bikewetter war bzw. mein Bike im Wohnzimmer rumsteht, da wollte ich damit was sinnvolles anstellen  der Matt-Lock ist übrigens auch am AL fast unsichtbar. Wenn ich die Folie auf ein anderes Bike nochmal anbringen müsste, würde ich das auf jeden Fall mit weniger Liebe zum Detail tun, weil man auch nach einem Tag Trocknungszeit noch Korrekturen (z. B. Ecken die sich leicht ablösen) durchführen kann, wichtig ist halt dass keine großen Lufteinschlüsse mehr vorhanden sind, deshalb auch unbedingt mit Rakel glattstreichen.
und ich denke mir, bei einer Anschaffung um die 3k € oder höher kann man sich schon so ne Schutzfolie gönnen...


----------



## Gummiadler (24. Februar 2016)

Was benutzt ihr eigentlich um die Kabel sauber zu führen? Also vom Lenker bis an den Rahmen. Mir ist das zu viel geklapper...


----------



## xXPrototypeXx (25. Februar 2016)

Du meinst Bremsleitungen etc. ?


----------



## ernmar (25. Februar 2016)

Ich habe die Leitungsklemmen genutzt, die bei meiner Reverb dabei waren. Sind ähnlich zu diesen hier von Jagwire
http://www.bike-discount.de/de/kauf...und-zughuellen-4-stk.-schwarz-76493/wg_id-475


----------



## Gummiadler (25. Februar 2016)

xXPrototypeXx schrieb:


> Du meinst Bremsleitungen etc. ?



Jo


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## _Sebo_ (25. Februar 2016)

Was sagen denn die Capra CF Besitzer, die das Rad ohne Schutzfolie prügeln?
Machen oder nicht machen?
Mein CF soll ende März kommen...


----------



## giosala1 (25. Februar 2016)

Das würde ich nicht empfehlen, der Lack vom Comp CF 1 war bei mir an der Kettenstrebe sehr schlecht. Die 50 Euro fürs abkleben sind eine gute Sache. Ist aber nicht nur bei YT. Scott Gambler z.B. ist noch schlimmer. Der Lack verdient den Namen nicht.


----------



## DasOZ (25. Februar 2016)

CF: auf jeden Fall folieren. Der Lack ist mega-empfindlich - zumindest bei den 2015er Modellen... Beim Zusammenbau des Bikes ist mir schon ein wenig Lack an der Sitzstrebenbohrung zum Dämpfer entgegen gekommen - ich denke immer noch ich habe die Stelle nur ein wenig zu intensiv angestarrt und schon war es passiert. ;-)

Austausch war zwar unkompliziert, trotzdem ärgerlich bei einem nagelneuen Bike. Ich habs mit Invisiframe eingepackt und die Folie macht schon einen sehr guten Eindruck.


----------



## _Sebo_ (25. Februar 2016)

Naja 110€ ist schon ne Nummer. 
Vielleicht äußert sich ja noch jemand der seinen Rahmen längere Zeit ohne Schutz gefahren ist.


----------



## Drahtesel_ (25. Februar 2016)

Das Fahrrad kostet 3600 € aufwärts und die Folie 50 - 60 €.
Was überlegst du da noch rum?

Wir arbeiten nicht für invisframe oder easywrapped... nebenbei bemerkt. Liegt tatsächlich an der Lackqualität.


----------



## ale2812 (25. Februar 2016)

ich hab direkt zum aller ersten release (april? 2014) eines der ersten capras überhaupt bestellt und mein capra rahmen hat keine lackabplatzer außer an der iscg aufnahme aus alu. generell ist lack sehr weich. anscheinend haben die was am lack verändert. vll um risse im lack entgegen zu wirken.


----------



## xXPrototypeXx (25. Februar 2016)

Gummiadler schrieb:


> Jo



Kabelbinder


----------



## Verschuetter (26. Februar 2016)

Moin, wie sieht es mit dem Abkleben bei den 2016 CF Modellen aus? Bei meinem sind schon über den Ganzen Rahmen Folien verteilt. Unterrohr, Hinterbau, entlang der Leitungen etc. An der Kettenstrebe sind Plastikschutzteile angebracht. Jemand Erfahrung mit den 2016 CF Modell?


----------



## gab-star (26. Februar 2016)

Ich hab den invisiframe (http://www.invisiframe.co.uk/YT-INDUSTRIES/CAPRA-CF-2014-15-16) darüber laminiert bei meinem CF Comp '16. Beim Unterrohr hab ich dann nichts gemacht, weil es schon ein grösere Schutzkleber gab.

Kabelführung => Kabelbinder


----------



## _Sebo_ (26. Februar 2016)

Den für 100€?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## gab-star (26. Februar 2016)

_Sebo_ schrieb:


> Den für 100€?


option 1: du sparst dich jetzt ±100 Euro, aber da ist die wesentlichen Chance das die Lackierung nich hält.
option 2: du spendierst ±100 Euro and deinen >3,5kEuro Rad und verringert die Chance das dass passiert. 

das muss du mal selbst entscheiden was wichtiger ist


----------



## mtb_ul (26. Februar 2016)

Hallo Leute,
ich habe eine Frage an die erfahrenen Capra-Besitzer. Stichwort Huber Buchsen. Ich lese interessiert auch in anderen Foren mit und beim Canyon Thread lese ich immer wieder von schwergängigen Rockshox-Lagern des Dämpfers in Verbindung mit dem Hinterbau des Strive. Hat sich schonmal jemand von euch damit befasst? Macht das beim Capra Sinn, auf Huber Buchsen umzusteigen oder sind die originalen RS-Buchsen in Verbindung mit dem YT-Hinterbau in Ordnung bzw. leichtgängig genug? ich kann dazu leider noch keine Aussage treffen weil ich mit meinem 2016er Capra noch nicht wirklich gefahren bin. Danke für eure Tips.
Daniel


----------



## _Sebo_ (26. Februar 2016)

Ich war dann mal spendabel. 
Spezielle Tipps? Muss man den Hinterbau zerlegen, oder reicht es wenn die Laufräder draußen sind?


----------



## gab-star (26. Februar 2016)

_Sebo_ schrieb:


> Ich war dann mal spendabel.
> Spezielle Tipps? Muss man den Hinterbau zerlegen, oder reicht es wenn die Laufräder draußen sind?



teuer  aber lohnt sich  - nimm dir Zeit fürs anbringen.



mtb_ul schrieb:


> Hallo Leute,
> ich habe eine Frage an die erfahrenen Capra-Besitzer. Stichwort Huber Buchsen. Ich lese interessiert auch in anderen Foren mit und beim Canyon Thread lese ich immer wieder von schwergängigen Rockshox-Lagern des Dämpfers in Verbindung mit dem Hinterbau des Strive. Hat sich schonmal jemand von euch damit befasst? Macht das beim Capra Sinn, auf Huber Buchsen umzusteigen oder sind die originalen RS-Buchsen in Verbindung mit dem YT-Hinterbau in Ordnung bzw. leichtgängig genug? ich kann dazu leider noch keine Aussage treffen weil ich mit meinem 2016er Capra noch nicht wirklich gefahren bin. Danke für eure Tips.
> Daniel



Huber-bushings sind anscheinend wirklich sehr gut: die werden nur gelobt (nicht allein in Cayon Forum). Ob mann ab neu gleich ein unterschied spürt (als normaler Sterbliche), bin ich mir nicht sicher. Mann kann mal alle Luft aus den Dämpfer lassen und schauen ob es leicht einfedert. Wann das nicht so ist (erst mal Dämpfer ausbauen und Bushings direkt kontrollieren). Dann kann mann es immer noch überlegen zu wechseln. Wann alles in Ordnung scheint, schlage ich vor um nur bei Dämpferservice die Bushings aus zu tauschen (wann die Bushings dann hin sind) 

=> ich bin mir nicht sicher ob es diese Bushings noch gibt für Besitzer mit BOS Dämpfer, aber für RS sollte es sicher noch geben.


----------



## zichl (26. Februar 2016)

Es ist vollkommen egal welches Bike du fährst. Jeder Hinterbau profitiert von den Huber Buchsen. Bei meinem Wicked hatte ich das Glück dass die RS Buchse am Kolben sehr leichtgängig war, dafür aber auch nach 1000 km mit reichlich Spiel. Am einfachsten testest du die leichtgängigkeit indem du jeweils eine Seite des Dämpfers löst und ihn per Hand schwenkst. Das sollte schön leicht gehen. Die Bolzen selbst kannst du nämlich auch in den Huber Buchsen nicht per Hand drehen.


----------



## Speci007 (26. Februar 2016)

Hat wer die Maße der Huberbuchsen, für's Capra AL 2015?


----------



## Ben99 (26. Februar 2016)

Speci007 schrieb:


> Hat wer die Maße der Huberbuchsen, für's Capra AL 2015?



Habe mir die Huber Bushings vor ein paar Wochen für mein 2015er AL bestellt. Die Maße sind 34x8 und 22,2x8. Lagerdurchmesser 12,78 mm.


----------



## Speci007 (26. Februar 2016)

Verbindlichsten Dank


----------



## ale2812 (26. Februar 2016)

gab-star schrieb:


> teuer  aber lohnt sich  - nimm dir Zeit fürs anbringen.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Den Dämpfer kann man im leeren zustand keines wegs ohne Kraftanstrengung komprimieren.





War bei den huber buchsen auch skeptisch, aber im Gegensatz zum invisi frame ist das wirklich ein nutzengewinn. Ansprechverhalten verbessert  und bike liegt satter.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Portiman (27. Februar 2016)

Hallo. Ich wollte man fragen, ob schonmal jemand bei YT seine Pike reklamieren musste wegen knackender Gabelkrone. 

Meine Pike aus dem Comp 1 knackt an der Krone bei Wechselbelastung (Bremsen). Leider kenne ich das Problem schon aus aus meinem Vorgänger-Bike. Frage mich, ob es überhaupt eine Pike gibt, die das nicht hat. Die Berichte im Forum lassen schlimmes vermuten...

Kann mir jemand sagen, wie YT das handhabt? Komplettes Bike oder nur die Gabel einschicken? Wie lange braucht YT?

Hab kein Bock wochenlang aufs Capra zu verzichten.
Bin kaum damit gefahren. 
Gerade erst 130 km...


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## zichl (27. Februar 2016)

Ich habe die Pike von meinem Wicked wegen der Gabelkrone bei YT abgegeben. Habe nur die Gabel dort hingebracht und es hat 1 Woche gedauert. Genau so lange wie auch beim ersten mal wegen Buchsenspiel welches sie von Werk aus hatte. Wenn du es zu YT schickst und sie es wieder zu dir solltest natürlich noch ein paar Tage dazu zählen.


----------



## Portiman (27. Februar 2016)

Haben sie die Pike eingeschickt und repariert oder dir gleich ne neue geliefert? Und hattest du danach Ruhe?


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## zichl (27. Februar 2016)

Die Standrohre und das Casting wurden getauscht. Innereien wurden beibehalten. Warum das Casting? Keine Ahnung. Aber seitdem ist Ruhe. Allerdings fehlt mir seitdem die SAG Anzeige auf den Rohren. Mir aber egal, Standrohre waren eh verkratzt. Da beschwer ich mich dann natürlich nicht.


----------



## Portiman (27. Februar 2016)

Ok. Danke Dir! 


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## mtb_ul (28. Februar 2016)

Hey Leute,
ich habe mein Capra am Wochenende das erste mal richig eingesetzt und mir ist leider aufgefallen, dass das Schaltwerk (GX 2x11) Zicken macht. Auf dem 5 und 6 Ritzel springt die Kette immer vom größeren Ritzel auf das kleinere. Ist ziemlich nervig wenn man grad voll in die Pedal tritt und dann auf einmal die Kette springt. Das kam bei diesen beiden Ritzeln ständig vor. Ein Fahren in diesen Gängen war nicht möglich. Wie kann ich die Schaltung einstellen um dieses Problem zu beheben? Ist etwas am Schaltwerk defekt oder muss es einfach nur noch richtig eingestellt werden? Welche Einstellmöglichkeiten gibt es da? Bin euch echt dankbar für jeden Tipp! Hab ein wenig die Sorge, dass etwas mit dem Schaltwerk defekt ist.
Grüße, Daniel


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mtb_ul (28. Februar 2016)

_Sebo_ schrieb:


> Ich war dann mal spendabel.
> Spezielle Tipps? Muss man den Hinterbau zerlegen, oder reicht es wenn die Laufräder draußen sind?


Für das Anbringen der Folie reicht es die Räder auszubauen. bei mir hat es ohne weitere Maßnahmen gut funktioniert. Wichtig ist sich zeit zu nehmen und viel Flüssigkeit zu verwenden (siehe vorherige Beiträge).


----------



## mtb_ul (28. Februar 2016)

Ben99 schrieb:


> Habe mir die Huber Bushings vor ein paar Wochen für mein 2015er AL bestellt. Die Maße sind 34x8 und 22,2x8. Lagerdurchmesser 12,78 mm.



Weißt du zufällig ob die Abmessung fürs 2016er Capra die gleichen sind? Hat sich ja eigentlich nix geändert am Rahmen bzw. Fahrwerk oder?


----------



## mamu89 (28. Februar 2016)

weiß jemand, was der AL rahmen in xl wiegt?
danke


----------



## mtb_ul (28. Februar 2016)

Portiman schrieb:


> Hallo. Ich wollte man fragen, ob schonmal jemand bei YT seine Pike reklamieren musste wegen knackender Gabelkrone.
> 
> Meine Pike aus dem Comp 1 knackt an der Krone bei Wechselbelastung (Bremsen). Leider kenne ich das Problem schon aus aus meinem Vorgänger-Bike. Frage mich, ob es überhaupt eine Pike gibt, die das nicht hat. Die Berichte im Forum lassen schlimmes vermuten...
> 
> ...



Hi hast du das 2015er oder 16er Capra? Wo hast du von den häufigen Problemen mit der Gabelkrone gelesen? Weiß man ob RS das Problem mittlerweile im Griff hat? Sie wird ja massig verkauft.


----------



## mtb_ul (28. Februar 2016)

xXPrototypeXx schrieb:


> Kabelbinder


Hast du das bei dir so hinbekommen? musstest du dazu die Leitungen kürzen also auch neu entlüften bei Bremse oder Reverb? Oder ging das mit den Kabelbindern ohne Kürzen


----------



## Portiman (28. Februar 2016)

@mtb_ul

Ich hatte das Problem mit einer 2015er Pike an einem Speci Camber Evo.
Jetzt habe ich ein Comp 1 2015. den Decals nach allerdings ist es schon die 2016er Pike.
Zu den bekannten Problemen:
Einfach mal hier im Forum suchen. Im Pike-Thread nach "knacken" suchen, und Du findest zahlreiche Einträge.
Hier in diesem kannst Du auch einige finden.
Allerdings findest Du auch Berichte über knackende Fox Gabeln und auch BOS, wenn du danach suchst.
Ich hatte aber früher nie Probleme mit meinen Gabeln. Jetzt 2 Pike hintereinander und beide hatten das gleiche Problem...

Nachtrag:

Ich schildere aber lediglich mein persönliches Empfinden. Und ein Forum ist natürlich auch nicht wirklich repräsentativ, da die mit funktionierenden Gabeln eben nichts zu dem Thema schreiben. Da bekommt man schnell fälschlicherweise einen negativen Eindruck.


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## Kartoffelchip (29. Februar 2016)

Ben99 schrieb:


> Habe mir die Huber Bushings vor ein paar Wochen für mein 2015er AL bestellt. Die Maße sind 34x8 und 22,2x8. Lagerdurchmesser 12,78 mm.



Hallo Benn99,

hast du einen Rock shox oder einen Bos Dämpfer und spürst du den Unterschied beim fahren mit den Huber Buchsen ?

Gruß


----------



## gab-star (29. Februar 2016)

mtb_ul schrieb:


> Hey Leute,
> ich habe mein Capra am Wochenende das erste mal richig eingesetzt und mir ist leider aufgefallen, dass das Schaltwerk (GX 2x11) Zicken macht. Auf dem 5 und 6 Ritzel springt die Kette immer vom größeren Ritzel auf das kleinere. Ist ziemlich nervig wenn man grad voll in die Pedal tritt und dann auf einmal die Kette springt. Das kam bei diesen beiden Ritzeln ständig vor. Ein Fahren in diesen Gängen war nicht möglich. Wie kann ich die Schaltung einstellen um dieses Problem zu beheben? Ist etwas am Schaltwerk defekt oder muss es einfach nur noch richtig eingestellt werden? Welche Einstellmöglichkeiten gibt es da? Bin euch echt dankbar für jeden Tipp! Hab ein wenig die Sorge, dass etwas mit dem Schaltwerk defekt ist.
> Grüße, Daniel



Das war bei mir auch so nach ein paar mal fahren: bei mir war es nach nachjustieren des Schaltung wieder ruhig. 

https://sram-cdn-pull-zone-gsdesign...7618-001-000_reva_mtb_derailleurs_emanual.pdf

ab Seite 15


----------



## mtb_ul (29. Februar 2016)

gab-star schrieb:


> Das war bei mir auch so nach ein paar mal fahren: bei mir war es nach nachjustieren des Schaltung wieder ruhig.
> 
> https://sram-cdn-pull-zone-gsdesign...7618-001-000_reva_mtb_derailleurs_emanual.pdf
> 
> ab Seite 15


Danke dir, dann werd ich mich da gleich mal einlesen! Schönen Tag noch


----------



## Ben99 (29. Februar 2016)

Kartoffelchip schrieb:


> Hallo Benn99,
> 
> hast du einen Rock shox oder einen Bos Dämpfer und spürst du den Unterschied beim fahren mit den Huber Buchsen ?
> 
> Gruß



Hallo Kartoffelchip,

Ich habe einen RS Dämpfer und bin der Meinung, dass der Dämpfer sanfter anspricht. Allerdings hatte ich aufgrund der Wetters keinen zeitnahen, direkten Vergleich.



mtb_ul schrieb:


> Weißt du zufällig ob die Abmessung fürs 2016er Capra die gleichen sind? Hat sich ja eigentlich nix geändert am Rahmen bzw. Fahrwerk oder?



Das weiß ich leider nicht, da sich (soweit ich weiß) am Rahmen nichts verändert hat vermute ich identische Maße.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mtb_ul (1. März 2016)

Hallo Leute,
eine allgmeine Frage zum Thema "Rechnung" bei YT. Ich habe mein Bike vor 3 Wochen erhalten, habe aber keine Rechnung bekommen, werder per Mail noch in papierform. Wie sieht es da bei euch aus? war eine im Paket mit dabei oder habt ihr was per Mail bekomen? nicht dass ich irgendwie geil auf dieses Dokument wäre, aber ich hätte schon gern eine zum abheften  
ich habe jetzt schon 3 mal bei YT nachgefragt, aber die wollen partou nicht auf die Frage zur Rechnung eingehen.


----------



## bimmer1980 (1. März 2016)

Huh? Wie hast Du denn bezahlt? Wenn per Vorab-Überweisung, dann hast Du die Rechnung im Vorraus per Mail erhalten.


----------



## ale2812 (1. März 2016)

Außen am Paket war auch nichts?


----------



## xXPrototypeXx (2. März 2016)

mtb_ul schrieb:


> Hast du das bei dir so hinbekommen? musstest du dazu die Leitungen kürzen also auch neu entlüften bei Bremse oder Reverb? Oder ging das mit den Kabelbindern ohne Kürzen



Bei meinem Capra ging alles ohne zu kürzen


----------



## mtb_ul (2. März 2016)

xXPrototypeXx schrieb:


> Bei meinem Capra ging alles ohne zu kürzen


Ich wollte das gestern auch mal mit den Kabelbindern machen, aber die haben meine Reverb-Leitung so lang gelassen, dass ich se net mit Bremsleitung und Schaltzug zusammenführen kann :/ und extra die Leitung kürzen und neu entlüften mag ich auch net. also lass ich es wohl oder übel mal vorerst so... danke fürs Rückmelden!


----------



## hawk77 (2. März 2016)

mtb_ul schrieb:


> Ich wollte das gestern auch mal mit den Kabelbindern machen, aber die haben meine Reverb-Leitung so lang gelassen, dass ich se net mit Bremsleitung und Schaltzug zusammenführen kann :/ und extra die Leitung kürzen und neu entlüften mag ich auch net. also lass ich es wohl oder übel mal vorerst so... danke fürs Rückmelden!


Das geht aber fix. Leitung raus abzwicken wieder ran und bissl Luft mit der Spritze rausholen.
Komplettes Entlüften ist nicht nötig.
Musste es bei mir auch nachkürzen


----------



## xXPrototypeXx (2. März 2016)

Wenn deine Sitzposition es zulässt, könntest du die Sattelstütze etwas höher montieren, dadurch sollte mehr schlauch im Rahmen verschwinden, vllt bringt es dir was.


----------



## DiscoBlumentopf (2. März 2016)

Du kannst die Sattelstütze auch 1-2 mal im Sitzrohr drehen. Du musst nur aufpassen dass die Leitung nicht abknickt.


----------



## sp247 (2. März 2016)

Hab mal eine Frage zu dem aktuellen YT Capra 2016er Rahmen: 
Kann ich da meine X0 DH Kurbel (73 mm) mit GXP Spider und GXP Lager anstelle der TRS+ Kurbel mit Pressfitlager nutzen oder muss ich da etwas tauschen ?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Freerider1504 (3. März 2016)

@Kartoffelchip 

Die Huber Buchsen fahre ich seit Jahren in allen meinen Räderun und würde diese auch jedem empfehlen, dass Ansprechverhalten ist deutlich besser als bei den original Buchsen. Lediglich die neuen Fox Gleitlager + Buchsen können vom Niveau mithalten.


----------



## cdF600 (4. März 2016)

Gibt es eigentlich Erfahrungen mit sich lösenden Schrauben am Hinterbau? Hab heut beim Fahren gemerkt dass sich was komisch anfühlt, und hab dann bemerkt dass die Schraube am Horstlink links lose war.


----------



## Portiman (5. März 2016)

Meine am Horstlink war auch lose. Antriebsseite.
Nach 130 km! 
Hab aber am Anfang nicht geprüft, ob alles fest war.


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## bimmer1980 (5. März 2016)

Bist du denn mit deiner Größe immernoch zufrieden ?


----------



## Flowrider83 (5. März 2016)

Hallo,

ich interessiere mich für das aktuelle Capra AL Comp 2, auf der HP von YT wird die Gewichtsbeschränkung bei Parts mit DT Swiss Laufrädern mit 100 KG angegeben. Verstehe ich das richtig, dass man ein Systemgewicht von 100 Kg beim Capra nicht überschreiten darf!? Dann fällt dieses Bike nämlich leider für mich aus dem Rennen, da ich doch auf 110Kg kommen werde und ein stabiles Enduro suche.


----------



## gab-star (5. März 2016)

cdF600 schrieb:


> Gibt es eigentlich Erfahrungen mit sich lösenden Schrauben am Hinterbau? Hab heut beim Fahren gemerkt dass sich was komisch anfühlt, und hab dann bemerkt dass die Schraube am Horstlink links lose war.


Hi - auch von mir ein Dankeschön für dein Tip. Ich hat mir auch bemerkt dass das Rad rezent etwas schwankte wann Mann aus ein Anlieger kommt zum Beispiel, und ich dachte es wär die Hintenreiffen. Nach überprüfen war auch bei mir die Schraube am Horstlink lose. Morgen wird im Terrain die Auswirkung geprüft


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hawk77 (6. März 2016)

Flowrider83 schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> ich interessiere mich für das aktuelle Capra AL Comp 2, auf der HP von YT wird die Gewichtsbeschränkung bei Parts mit DT Swiss Laufrädern mit 100 KG angegeben. Verstehe ich das richtig, dass man ein Systemgewicht von 100 Kg beim Capra nicht überschreiten darf!? Dann fällt dieses Bike nämlich leider für mich aus dem Rennen, da ich doch auf 110Kg kommen werde und ein stabiles Enduro suche.


also die E 1900 haben 130kg Freigabe  
https://www.dtswiss.com/Wheels/MTB-Wheels/E-1900-Spline-27-en


----------



## SuperSpeed (6. März 2016)

Interessante Ausstattung & vor allem in ROT !

Wieso gibt es das nicht bei uns ?


----------



## Flowrider83 (6. März 2016)

hawk77 schrieb:


> also die E 1900 haben 130kg Freigabe
> https://www.dtswiss.com/Wheels/MTB-Wheels/E-1900-Spline-27-en



Danke dir Hawk77, ich habe mich schon gewundert, aber dann steht dem Capra ja nichts mehr im Wege.


----------



## Rothaarsteiger (6. März 2016)

SuperSpeed schrieb:


> Interessante Ausstattung & vor allem in ROT !
> 
> Wieso gibt es das nicht bei uns ?



Wo gibt es das denn? 

Wirklich interessante Ausstattung: Nobby Nic auf dem Enduro. Im Ernst, der Rest gefällt mir saugut.


----------



## SuperSpeed (6. März 2016)

Gut, die Reifen sind jetzt nix, dafür aber die Roam LR bzw X0 Kurbel (mir gings ja ums ROT)

Fotos sind von der 2016 Taipei Bike Show.
Auf der YT FB Seite sieht man aber auch Angie Hohenwarten mit (fast) selben roten Capra.


----------



## mtb_ul (7. März 2016)

Portiman schrieb:


> Meine am Horstlink war auch lose. Antriebsseite.
> Nach 130 km!
> Hab aber am Anfang nicht geprüft, ob alles fest war.
> 
> ...


Moin zusammen,

habt ihr die losen Horstlink-Schrauben am 2016er Capra? Dann wäre es also ratsam alle Schrauben am Hinterbau mit einem Drehmomentschlüssel zu überprüfen oder?


----------



## mtb_ul (7. März 2016)

ale2812 schrieb:


> Außen am Paket war auch nichts?


Hab die Rechnung gefunden... danke für den Tipp...sie war tatsächlich außen am Paket...ganz versteckt 
Gruß Daniel


----------



## hawk77 (7. März 2016)

SuperSpeed schrieb:


> Gut, die Reifen sind jetzt nix, dafür aber die Roam LR bzw X0 Kurbel (mir gings ja ums ROT)
> 
> Fotos sind von der 2016 Taipei Bike Show.
> Auf der YT FB Seite sieht man aber auch Angie Hohenwarten mit (fast) selben roten Capra.


weil das von sram hingestellt wurde, daher sram raeder und kurbel sowie rock shox teile(gabel&dämpfer)  den roten gibts derzeit nur mit fox fahrwerk in germany.


----------



## cdF600 (7. März 2016)

Bei mir ist es ein 2015'er Capra.


----------



## xblubba (9. März 2016)

Ich stehe gerade vor der schwierigen Entscheidung ob ich das Capra CF Pro Race oder das CF Pro nehemn soll.Touren und Bikepark halten sich bei mir die Waage.Beim normalen Pro befürchte ich das der Lenkwinkel schon fast zu steil wird,aber für den Park wirkt es mir ein wenig stabiler wie das Race,andersrum reizen mich wieder die ganzen Leichbau-Geschichten vom Pro Race und halt das rot finde ich genial.
Vielleicht kann der ein oder andere mir noch ein für und wieder liefern?!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## juh (9. März 2016)

Hi,
ganz ehrlich: für regelmäßiges Bikeparkfahren  sollte man sich durchaus überlegen, ob nicht ein Big-Bike (ggf. auch spartanischer ausgestattet) sinnvoller ist. Allein wegen dem Mehr an Reserven, was im richtig groben Gelände beim DH-Rad einfach da ist und einem auch verkackte Aktionen kompensieren kann.
Nicht falsch verstehen: ich traue dem Capra durchaus Bikepark zu. Am DH-Rad ist aber Material verbaut, das mehr Fleisch hat.
Wenn ich die Dellen und den Rundlauf meiner Laufräder mit schweren DH-Reifen und >2 bar Druck an meinem DH-Rad so anschaue, zweifle ich an der längefristigen Sinnhaftigkeit von zarten Alu- oder Carbonfelgen und Reifen <1kg für den Bikeparkeinsatz...

Nochmal zur eigentlichen Frage: zwischen Capra pro und dem Capra CF Pro sind 0,5° Unterschied im Lenkwinkel. Dieser Unterschied wird jetzt nicht den Charakter des Rades des Rades vollständig verändern. Eher könnte hier der Unterschied im Federweg an der Front ins Gewicht fallen, und selbst der dürfte verhältnismäßig gering sein.
Das Capra ist ein Rad, das auch grobes Gelände gut abkann - so oder so. Ich würde die Entscheidung nach der Austattung treffen...

Viele Grüße, Jörg


----------



## xblubba (9. März 2016)

Ich muss dazu sagen das ich in Parks eher das flowige bevorzuge und weniger das harte Downhill geballere mit übelsten Steinfeldern und Steps etc...zweimal im Jahr Saalbach und dann die Parks in der Umgebung Willingen,Winterberg und co.Habe das mit dem Downhiller schon oft überlegt,aber lohnt sich meiner Meinung nach nicht für mich.Ich möchte ein Rad mit dem ich ebenso entspannt die hiesigen Trails in 20-30Km Touren fahren kann.
Ausstattungstechnisch müsste ich quasi zum Race tendieren.....


----------



## funsports4life (9. März 2016)

Also ich bin gerade vom 2015er CF Comp1 mit 160mm Pike auf das 2016 CF Pro mit 180mm Fox 36 umgestiegen.
Kann noch kein Langzeitbericht liefern aber bei der Steigung zu meiner Hausstrecke hab ich kein großen Nachteil feststellen können.
Nur der X2 Dämpfer wippt halt etwas mit weil er keine Plattformverstellung hat aber das ist bei den beiden Bikes die du zur Auswahl hast ja eh gleich.
Und die Fox 36 kann man doch auch etwas umtraveln wenn du das willst. Musst dich mal informieren, ich weiß es gerade nicht genau, aber aus der 160er kannst evtl auch eine 170er machen und aus der 180er auch eine 170er. Ohne Gewähr


----------



## SuperSpeed (12. März 2016)

*CF Pro Race* um _300.- billiger_ geworden ?!


----------



## Mezzo333 (14. März 2016)

Mal ne Frage an die Capra Besitzer hier im Forum, kann ich einen anderen Dämpfer mit Einbaulänge 222X70 auch verbauen und den Serienmäßigen 222x66 ersetzen? Was ändert sich dann? Habe ich weniger Federweg nutzbar?

Gruss Tom

Spekuliere auf nen Vivid Air als Ersatz zum Monarch Plus...


----------



## ale2812 (14. März 2016)

Mezzo333 schrieb:


> Mal ne Frage an die Capra Besitzer hier im Forum, kann ich einen anderen Dämpfer mit Einbaulänge 222X70 auch verbauen und den Serienmäßigen 222x66 ersetzen? Was ändert sich dann? Habe ich weniger Federweg nutzbar?
> 
> Gruss Tom
> 
> Spekuliere auf nen Vivid Air als Ersatz zum Monarch Plus...


die fox dämpfer haben ebenfalls die EBL.


----------



## empik (15. März 2016)

empik schrieb:


> Die Plattform-Einstellung (blauer Hebel beim Monarch Plus) geht bei meinem Capra seit ein paar Tagen nicht mehr. Das hat am Anfang super funktioniert, damit war auch Wiegetritt noch halbwegs sinnvoll, jetzt ists unabhängig von der Hebeleinstellung immer ganz offen.


Ein Update dazu:
Ich hab damals (Herbst 2014) den Dämpfer über YT zu RockShox geschickt.
Er kam zurück, "alle Funktionen überprüft und Dämpfer serviciert, alles geht" - verändert hat sich nichts. Außer dass der Dämpfer seitdem auch noch langsam Luft verlor (fiel mir vielleicht davor nicht auf). Anfangs musste ich alle paar Wochen nachpumpen, im Januar sogar während einer Tour, da wurde es mir zu blöd. Also nochmal eingeschickt, und diesmal kam er funktionierend zurück: "Die Luftkammerdichtungen wurden im Rahmen der Garantie ausgetauscht" - gestern hielt er dicht und das Lockout funktioniert endlich wieder!

Beim Hinterrad sind mir 2015 vier Speichen (unabhängig voneinander) gerissen. Überbelastung schließe ich aus, ich hab fahrbereit unter 80kg, bin zwar ab und zu im bikepark aber springe keine Mörder-Drops, hatte keine schlimmen Stürze - das Capra kann deutlich mehr als ich. Teilweise rissen die Speichen beim langsam bergauf fahren.

Einziges verbleibendes Problem ist die falsch dimensionierte Postmount-Aufnahme. Vom Bremsbelag meiner ohne Adapter montierten MT5 (180mm) werden die obersten 1-2mm nicht von der Bremsscheibe erreicht, also nicht abgeschliffen. Ich hab das Rad deswegen sogar schon mal eingeschickt und es kam unverändert zurück mit dem Kommentar die Aufnahme passe so.

Ich hab jetzt nachgemessen:
Vorderer Teil (Rad ist auf den Kopf gestellt), auf der kürzeren Seite im 90°-Winkel zur Kettenstrebe gemessen: 4mm, die Perspektive täuscht hier etwas.

 
Hinterer Teil, von Steckachsen-Innenseite bis zum Ende der Aufnahme: 60mm.
 
Wie sieht das bei euch aus? Vorne (also bei der 4mm-Messung) ist der nicht abgeschliffene Teil größer als hinten. Sonst mach ich das mal mit einer Metallfeile weg.

Außerdem hab ich das Schaltaugen/Kettenstreben-Problem, und das Lager-Problem der TRS+ abbekommen (beides auf Garantie bzw. selbst ausgewechselt). Das ist wohl der Nachteil wenn man eins der ersten Räder hat - die meisten dieser Probleme sind mittlerweile behoben.


----------



## danielg40 (15. März 2016)

Geil,  mitm IKEA Maßband


----------



## cdF600 (15. März 2016)

@Mezzo333: Du erhältst mehr Federweg. Dämpfer mit großer Luftkammer bringen beim Capra nichts. Wurde in diesem Thread schon mal ausführlich diskutiert. Deshalb verbaut YT auch den normalen Monarch+, und nicht die Debon-Air-Variante mit großer Luftkammer.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## lucalenz (15. März 2016)

Hy, kurze Info zu Capra oder Big Bike ( TUES ). Fahre mit meinem Sohn zusammen Downhill ( oft in Lenzerheide ) auf je einem TUES ( beide vorletztes Jahr gebraucht gekauft ). War eigentlich total angetan von der Stabilität und dem möglichen speed. Fahre aber altersgemäß eher gern flowig, was mit dem TUES super geht, aber die 18 kg merkst Du. Dann letzten Herbst beim testride in Lenzerheide einige Enduros gefahren, da hiervon einfach die größte Auswahl war und war total begeistert vom Santa Cruz Nomad. Das Ding entsprach viel eher meinem Fahrstil und es war erstaunlich um wieviel leichter alles ging. Klar auf der strait line ( schwarz ) ist das Capra schon gefordert, aber die fahre ich eh nicht so gern. Geht auch beim TUES brutal aufs Material. Und mit nem Enduro fährst Du einfach viel entspannter und damit flowiger. Hab mir jetzt ein CAPRA AL 1 in XL bestellt ( bin 1,91 m ) bestellt, da das von der Geo dem Nomad sehr ähnlich ist, aber bezahlbar.
Daher würde ich Dir raten, wenn möglich irgendwo auf einem testride mal Big Bike und Enduro Probe zu fahren und dann zu entscheiden.
Hoffe, das hilft Dir weiter.


----------



## bimmer1980 (15. März 2016)

Bist Du das Nomad auch in XL gefahren ?


----------



## lucalenz (16. März 2016)

Nein, bin das Nomad in L gefahren. Als wir da waren gab es kein XL.
Die Entscheidung für ein XL kommt
a. durch den 2015 Capra-Testbericht bei youtube von MBR - Christian Fairecloth. Der ist so groß wie ich und schwört auf XL
b. Beim testride bin ich ein Bergamont Enduro in XL gefahren. Das Gerät war nicht so mein Ding, aber bei der Rahmengröße hatte ich endlich mal das Gefühl, ja, das passt einfach besser als ein L.
Meiner Meinung nach tendiert YT zu sehr zu kleinen Rahmen. Wenn ich Bilder von mir auf dem Nomad in L sehe - sieht irgendwie lustig aus.  Ist auch immer eine Sache des Fahrstils. Aber ein bißchen Risiko ist bei der XL Bestellung schon dabei. Weil gefahren bin ich es definitv noch nicht. Aber das ist bei den Versenderbikes ja immer das Problem.
Die Nachfrage nach den XL Rahmen ist aber schon groß. Letztes Jahr war die erste Serie Capra in XL in wenigen Wochen ausverkauft und dieses Jahr ist das Comp 2 in XL auch schon nicht mehr zu haben - sold out.
Werde hier dann mal meinen Erfahrungen posten - Ende März soll es kommen.


----------



## bimmer1980 (16. März 2016)

Ja, auf dem XL wirst du ganz sicher besser aufgehoben sein, da darfst du dir keine Sorgen machen. Mich beruhigt es halt (1,88), dass dir das Nomad in L auch gefallen hat. Das ich doof auf dem L aussehe, befürchte ich schon.


----------



## lucalenz (16. März 2016)

Mach Dir keinen Kopf wegen des Aussehens. Kelly McGarry war über 2m, fuhr nen L Rahmen und das sah immer cool aus.
Das Nomad war das beste Rad, das ich je gefahren bin. Aber 6,5 tsd Euro sind einfach too much. Und das Capra wird in vielen Tests mit dem Nomad vergleichen. Deswegen hab ich mich jetzt auch dafür entschieden. Ich bin bisher auch nur L Rahmen gefahren und das ging immer gut. Aber bisher gab es im Gravity Bereich einfach kaum bezahlbare XL und ich will es jetzt einfach mal probieren.


----------



## BeePee (16. März 2016)

ich könnte mal eure Hilfe brauchen, ist ne ziemliche Noob-Sache. Aber da ich erst jetzt mit dem neuen Bike damit anfange, selbst daran zu werkeln und aus den Sram-Manuals nicht schlau werde, komme ich zu euch:

Bremsscheibe vorne hat beim neuen Capra leicht geschliffen. Ich wollte dann nach Anleitung die Bremse zentrieren. Die beiden zu öffnenden Schrauben waren meiner unprofessionellen Einschätzung nach die, die ich auf dem angehängten Bild markiert habe.
Es hat grundsätzlich auch alles funktioniert, nur dass leider dabei ziemlich die Suppe rausgetropft ist und sich die Bremskraft nun spürbar verringert hat.
Könnt ihr mir vielleicht sagen, wobei ich nun Mist gebaut habe und wie ich das wieder hinbekomme?

Und wenn ich schon beim dumm-fragen bin: muss ich die Reverb ganz ausbauen, wenn ich den Sattel generell etwas höher will? Sie lässt sich nur ein klein wenig herausziehen, dann kommt schon ein spürbarer Widerstand.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Speci007 (16. März 2016)

1. Erst fragen , dann schrauben, wenn man überhaupt keine Ahnung hat....
2. Lass die Finger von sicherheitsrelevanten Teilen.
3. Du hast die falschesten Schrauben erwischt, die Du erwischen konntest.
4. So solltest Du auf keinen Fall fahren! Lass Dir erst von wem die Bremse wieder in Ordnung bringen, der das wirklich kann. (Fahrradhändler)
	Die muss mindestens entlüftet werden. Wahrscheinlich sind auch die Bremsbeläge mit Bremsflüssigkeit versaut worden.
5. An der Sattelstütze ist unten die Hydraulikleitung drann. Die musst Du erst von unten an der Eintrittsöffnung vom Sitzrohr nachschieben.
	(Wenn nötig die ganze Leitung vom Lenker aus)

Kopf hoch, das ist Alles kein Hexenwerk  Mach einen Schraubenkurs o. lass dir von sachkundigen Leuten helfen.....


----------



## zx10rr (16. März 2016)

empik schrieb:


> Ein Update dazu:
> 
> Einziges verbleibendes Problem ist die falsch dimensionierte Postmount-Aufnahme. Vom Bremsbelag meiner ohne Adapter montierten MT5 (180mm) werden die obersten 1-2mm nicht von der Bremsscheibe erreicht, also nicht abgeschliffen. Ich hab das Rad deswegen sogar schon mal eingeschickt und es kam unverändert zurück mit dem Kommentar die Aufnahme passe so.




Hallo, gibt es hierzu eine Lösung? Habe exakt dasselbe Problem. Neue Magura MT5 Next Bremse gekauft, direkt ohne Adapter auf die PM180 Aufnahme geschraubt, dazu eine 180mm Bremsscheibe. Die Bremsbeläge sind oben ca 1- eher 2mm frei. Gerade so als ob eine 183 Scheibe passen würde.

Ist ebenfalls ein Capra aus dem ersten Modelljahr


----------



## BeePee (16. März 2016)

vielen Dank @Speci007, das klingt ja bescheiden.
Naja, das mit dem erst fragen, dann schrauben ist so ne Sache, mir wurde ja gesagt ich könnte das ganz einfach selbst machen. Und nach der Erklärung war ich mir relativ sicher, dass das die richtigen Schrauben gewesen wären.
Alles klar, dann werde ich mir mal nen Profi suchen, danke nochmal.


----------



## Speci007 (16. März 2016)

Wenn Du noch Fragen hast, gerne per PM


----------



## BeePee (16. März 2016)

vielen Dank für das Angebot, könnte evtl. mal vorkommen


----------



## ale2812 (16. März 2016)

BeePee schrieb:


> vielen Dank für das Angebot, könnte evtl. mal vorkommen


Ganz wichtig ist auch mit Logik  an ein problem heran zugehen. Dass diese schrauben die Bremszange zs halten und nichts mit der Position der bremse zu tun haben können, kann man auch als laie erkennen. Mach dich auf neue Bremsbeläge und entlüften mit nachfüllen der Bremsflüssigkeit bereit. Neue scheibe wird dir der Händler uU auch noch andrehen wollen (unnötig, die scheibe kann man natürlich reinigen). 

Nächstes mal Problem bei YouTube suchen


----------



## BeePee (16. März 2016)

ale2812 schrieb:


> Ganz wichtig ist auch mit Logik  an ein problem heran zugehen. Dass diese schrauben die Bremszange zs halten und nichts mit der Position der bremse zu tun haben können, kann man auch als laie erkennen. Mach dich auf neue Bremsbeläge und entlüften mit nachfüllen der Bremsflüssigkeit bereit. Neue scheibe wird dir der Händler uU auch noch andrehen wollen (unnötig, die scheibe kann man natürlich reinigen).
> 
> Nächstes mal Problem bei YouTube suchen


Ja, ich fühle mich gemaßregelt. Ich weiß schon dass das vielen von euch lächerlich vorkommt, geht mir ja in anderen Bereichen, wo ich mich auskenne mit Neulingen ähnlich.
Ob du es glaubst oder nicht, ich habe mir die Schrauben genau angesehen und durch (meine) Logik entschieden, dass das stimmt. Da habe ich mich geschnitten ;-)
Naja, morgen mal zum Händler und gut is. Zukünftig passe ich besser auf, mir war nicht bewusst, dass ich es mit dem aufdrehen von 2 Schrauben so vermasseln könnte.


----------



## zichl (16. März 2016)

Oder du suchst erstmal im Internet nach Anleitungen zu dem Thema. Das hätte Dir in diesem Fall Ärger erspart.


----------



## gab-star (16. März 2016)

zx10rr schrieb:


> Hallo, gibt es hierzu eine Lösung? Habe exakt dasselbe Problem. Neue Magura MT5 Next Bremse gekauft, direkt ohne Adapter auf die PM180 Aufnahme geschraubt, dazu eine 180mm Bremsscheibe. Die Bremsbeläge sind oben ca 1- eher 2mm frei. Gerade so als ob eine 183 Scheibe passen würde.
> 
> Ist ebenfalls ein Capra aus dem ersten Modelljahr


Die sram Scheiben sind 200mm - hast du schon mal die bremsscheiben für eins von 203mm Gewechselt? 

Immer noch komisch dass es nicht mit der 180 geht. Ist der auch von Magura?


----------



## zx10rr (16. März 2016)

gab-star schrieb:


> Die sram Scheiben sind 200mm - hast du schon mal die bremsscheiben für eins von 203mm Gewechselt?
> 
> Immer noch komisch dass es nicht mit der 180 geht. Ist der auch von Magura?



Am Vorderrad ist alles ok. Hier ist eine 203 Montiert und mit passendem Adapter alles bündig.

Aber am Hinterrad, ist eine 180er Scheibe montiert. Der Bremssattel ist direkt auf der PM180 Aufname montiert und es ist 1 bis 2 mm Luft oben am Bremsbelag. Es liegt nicht am Magura Sattel, habe zum Test schnell den originalen Avid Sattel motiert, dort ist es genauso..


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## danielg40 (16. März 2016)

War doch ein gekanntes yt Problem!
Bei den ersten Capra Modellen ist die PM Rahmenaufnahme hinten zu hoch!

Die hatten das mit speziellen pm Adaptern ausgeglichen!

Sonst einschicken,  dann feilen sie es dir ab das es passt!

Ich musste meins deswegen auch einschicken, weil ich auch die 180er hinten fahr. 
Wollte es selber abseilen, aber wollten sie nicht ;-)
Wobei ich auch noch den anderen hinterbau dazu bekommen habe wegen der ersten  anfälligen Schaltaugen-aufnahme!

Einfach mal YT anrufen, vielleicht sagen sie mittlerweile,  "feils weg!"


----------



## zx10rr (17. März 2016)

danielg40 schrieb:


> War doch ein gekanntes yt Problem!
> Bei den ersten Capra Modellen ist die PM Rahmenaufnahme hinten zu hoch!
> 
> Die hatten das mit speziellen pm Adaptern ausgeglichen!
> ...


Danke für die Info Daniel! Gut zu wissen das es ein bekanntes Problem ist, werde YT kontaktieren.


----------



## MTBKompase (17. März 2016)

Hab mein capra nach dem Winter aus der Garage geholt und nach einer kurzen Runde gesehen, dass egal wie stark ich sie aufpumpe, die Pike immer 10-20 % in den tauchrohren stehen bleibt. Ist das normal? Soll das so sein? Weil ich kann mich da nicht dran erinnern, dass es schon immer so war.....
Aber mit Hand rausziehen kann ich es. Nur zieht es sich dann wieder zsm


----------



## zx10rr (17. März 2016)

MTBKompase schrieb:


> Hab mein capra nach dem Winter aus der Garage geholt und nach einer kurzen Runde gesehen, dass egal wie stark ich sie aufpumpe, die Pike immer 10-20 % in den tauchrohren stehen bleibt. Ist das normal? Soll das so sein? Weil ich kann mich da nicht dran erinnern, dass es schon immer so war.....



Mit einer Hand auf der Gabelkrone das Casting zum Boden drücken, mit der anderen Hand am Lenker die Gabel auseinanderziehen.

Mit einem hörbaren zischen sollte deine Pike sich wieder in den Normalzustand zurückversetzen lassen.

Da funktioniert manchmal der Luftaustausch zwischen den Kammern nicht, bekanntes "Problem".


----------



## MTBKompase (17. März 2016)

zx10rr schrieb:


> Mit einer Hand auf der Gabelkrone das Casting zum Boden drücken, mit der anderen Hand am Lenker die Gabel auseinanderziehen.
> 
> Mit einem hörbaren zischen sollte deine Pike sich wieder in den Normalzustand zurückversetzen lassen.
> 
> Da funktioniert manchmal der Luftaustausch zwischen den Kammern nicht, bekanntes "Problem".


Siehe bearbeitete Version..


----------



## MTBKompase (17. März 2016)

Hab gerade nochmal richtig weit rausgezogen mit Kraft. Es geht wieder. Danke


----------



## xXPrototypeXx (18. März 2016)

Hallo zusammen,

Hat jemand eine Idee wie man am besten die Felgen decals (TRS+) entfernen kann?


----------



## bimmer1980 (18. März 2016)

Mein Capra ist heute gekommen. Ich hab ne Frage zu dem Schaltungsbowdenzug. Der macht unter dem Tretlager so ne fiese Schlaufe. Muss das so sein wegen dem Federweg, oder kann ich den stramm ziehen? Da kann man ja böse mit hängen bleiben.

edit: die Unterlegscheiben für die Pedale (raceface atlas) müssen laut Aufbauanleitung benutzt werden ?


----------



## ale2812 (19. März 2016)

Lass die luft aus dem dämpfer und schau dir an wieviel schaltzug unterm tretlager nötig ist.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## cdF600 (20. März 2016)

Mach dir mal wegen dem Zug keine Sorgen. Macht Spezialiced seit Jahren so. Wird auch immer mal wieder angesprochen. Hab noch nie gehört dass da jemand beim Fahren Probleme  hatte. Hab selbst auch noch nix gemerkt.


----------



## e.x.y. (20. März 2016)

da


----------



## e.x.y. (20. März 2016)

da


----------



## frank70 (20. März 2016)

mehr bilder, bitte, bekomme nächstens dasselbe


----------



## zichl (20. März 2016)

e.x.y. schrieb:


> da


Geiles Gerät. Aber warum hast du dir den, mit ca. 43 Watt rollenden Trailking, montiert?


----------



## e.x.y. (20. März 2016)

zichl schrieb:


> Geiles Gerät. Aber warum hast du dir den, mit ca. 43 Watt rollenden Trailking, montiert?


ich weiß, sack schwer. bin allerdings vorher mit meinem 19,5 kg Nicolai Helius ST touren gefahren. da ist das jetzt ein Federgewicht dagegen. (bin mit dem rubber queen bzw. trail king seit sehr langer zeit sehr zu frieden)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## zichl (20. März 2016)

Na das Gewicht ist jetzt nicht mein Problem. Ich wundere mich nur dass du dafür den leichter rollenden Highroller II runter geschmissen hast. Der ist ja auch Top, vor allem auf Waldboden, rollt leichter und ist ähnlich schwer. Ich selbst fahre 2x Baron 2.4 auf meinem Wicked, ich steh also auch nicht wirklich auf leicht rollende Reifen ohne Grip.


----------



## e.x.y. (20. März 2016)

zichl schrieb:


> Na das Gewicht ist jetzt nicht mein Problem. Ich wundere mich nur dass du dafür den leichter rollenden Highroller II runter geschmissen hast. Der ist ja auch Top, vor allem auf Waldboden, rollt leichter und ist ähnlich schwer. Ich selbst fahre 2x Baron 2.4 auf meinem Wicked, ich steh also auch nicht wirklich auf leicht rollende Reifen ohne Grip.


ich glaub das sollte ich nochmal testen. war mir eigentlich relativ sicher das der roller II hinter sehr träge ist...


----------



## Trail Surfer (20. März 2016)

Das ist die leichter rollende Dual Compound-Ausführung. Sicherlich einen Versuch wert. Wenn es eine noch stabilere Karkasse als EXO oder Protection sein soll, eventuell Speci Grid oder aber halt Schwalbe SG.
Gewicht muss dabei auch kein Problem sein: Habe letztens z.B. einen Rock Razor SG Trailstar im Bike-Diskount Megastore um 920 Gramm zum Onlinepreis erstehen können.


----------



## zichl (20. März 2016)

Da stimme ich soweit zu. Wobei ich Trailstar nicht wirklich am Hinterrad empfehlen würde. Die MaxxPro/Dual-Mischung hält wirklich lange und der Grip ist auch bei Nässe noch OK.


----------



## gab-star (20. März 2016)

Minion dhr2 in Dual Compound ist sowar auch noch ein Option: es hält gut, ist griffig in die meiste Bedingungen und rollt nicht so schwer.  Ein gute allrounder für das Hinterrad


----------



## Rothaarsteiger (20. März 2016)

gab-star schrieb:


> Minion dhr2 in Dual Compound ist sowar auch noch ein Option: es hält gut, ist griffig in die meiste Bedingungen und rollt nicht so schwer.  Ein gute allrounder für das Hinterrad



Ja, kann ich absolut bestätigen. Vorne High Roller II in MaxxTerra 3C, hinten den Minion - super Kombi!


----------



## BeePee (21. März 2016)

xXPrototypeXx schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen,
> 
> Hat jemand eine Idee wie man am besten die Felgen decals (TRS+) entfernen kann?


Ich glaube außer feines Schleifpapier (400) wird da nichts helfen. So habe ich es gemacht, aber auch nur weil ich die Felgen danach lackiert habe.
Wenn du nur die Decals entfernen willst, würde ich das aber weniger empfehlen. Zwar sah es in abgeschliffenem Zustand erstaunlich akzeptabel aus, aber aus der Nähe erkennt man es natürlich und 'neu' sieht es dann nicht mehr aus.


----------



## xXPrototypeXx (21. März 2016)

Danke für den Tipp
aber habe die Decals schon mit einem Metallschaber abbekommen, voraussetzung ist eine sehr scharfe klinge.


----------



## ebroglio (21. März 2016)

Moin Leude,

ich bin auf der Suche nach einem Alu Capra oder auch nur dem Rahmen in L. Falls jemand zufällig was hat, bitte gerne bei mir melden.


----------



## bimmer1980 (22. März 2016)

Bei meinem neuen Capra CF Comp klackert oder knackt es vom Hinterrad so komisch. Als würden die Speichen knacken. Komischerweise nur beim fahren. 

Nochwas: Ist es eigentlich normal dass die Bremssscheiben so leicht klingeln wenn sie Vibrieren? Die geben ja richtig Töne von sich, wenn man dagegen tippt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## cdF600 (22. März 2016)

Das Knistern vom Laufrad hatte ich auch. Wende dich mal an E13/The Hive. (Oder bei YT reklamieren, dauert dann aber wahrscheinl. länger) 
Das Klingeln der Bremsscheibe könnte von nicht korrekt ausgerichtetem Bremssattel kommen. Das müsste sich leicht abstellen lassen.


----------



## bimmer1980 (22. März 2016)

Weißt du denn was die Ursache war? 

Ich bin sowieso schwer mit mir am Kämpfen, das gesamte Bike zurück zu geben. Wenn ich ehrlich zu mir bin, ist es mir nen Takken zu klein. Größe L bei 1,88 (90er Innenbein). Verstehe garnicht dass die anderen in meiner Größe keine Probleme haben. Hab vllt. auch noch lange Arme, oder so... 

So 2- 4cm mehr Reach und 2cm mehr Stack wäre super. Aber ich denke nicht dass die irgendwann mal das Carbon in XL herausbringen. Dann würd ichs behalten und später auf den XL Rahmen wechseln.


----------



## _Sebo_ (22. März 2016)

BeePee schrieb:


> Ich glaube außer feines Schleifpapier (400) wird da nichts helfen. So habe ich es gemacht, aber auch nur weil ich die Felgen danach lackiert habe.
> Wenn du nur die Decals entfernen willst, würde ich das aber weniger empfehlen. Zwar sah es in abgeschliffenem Zustand erstaunlich akzeptabel aus, aber aus der Nähe erkennt man es natürlich und 'neu' sieht es dann nicht mehr aus.



Wieso nicht einfach schwarz folieren?


----------



## cdF600 (23. März 2016)

Lt. "E13" haben sie U-Scheiben unter die Nippel verbaut. Es sind jetzt auch welche drin, weiß aber nicht ob die vor der Überarbeitung gefehlt haben. 
Ich fahre mit 1,80m auch ein L. Mir passt es wunderbar. Finde die Größenempfehlung von YT da eher fragwürdig. Konnte vor dem Kauf sowohl ein M als auch ein L testen. Für mich eindeutig L.


----------



## ernmar (23. März 2016)

Genau vor dem Problem stehe ich auch gerade. Bin der Größenempfehlung von YT gefolgt und habe ein M gekauft. Mir ist die M mit 179cm aber auch zu kompakt und ich würde daher gerne auf L wechseln. Also falls jemand einen L Rahmen gegen einen grünen M Carbonrahmen tauschen möchte, kann sich gerne bei mir melden. =)


----------



## bimmer1980 (23. März 2016)

cdF600 schrieb:


> Lt. "E13" haben sie U-Scheiben unter die Nippel verbaut. Es sind jetzt auch welche drin, weiß aber nicht ob die vor der Überarbeitung gefehlt haben.
> Ich fahre mit 1,80m auch ein L. Mir passt es wunderbar. Finde die Größenempfehlung von YT da eher fragwürdig. Konnte vor dem Kauf sowohl ein M als auch ein L testen. Für mich eindeutig L.




Jetzt wo du es sagst. Da war ne kleine Tüte mit klitzekleinen Unterlegscheiben dabei. Wollen die jetzt dass ich die selbst dran schraube?


----------



## zx10rr (23. März 2016)

- Bekomme für mein Capra einen neuen Carbon Hinterbau da die PM Aufnahme der ersten Serie ein paar mm zu hoch laminiert war. Unkomplizierter Service - Top!

- Habe einen BOS Stoy Stahlfederdämfer, frisch vom Service und ungefahren, speziell fürs Capra umgeshimmt zu verkaufen:

http://bikemarkt.mtb-news.de/article/753170-bos-stoy-222x70-neuer-service-top


----------



## Vincy (23. März 2016)

YT industries Capra (650B, 2016) kinematics


----------



## Drahtesel_ (24. März 2016)

Das Knacken am Hinterrad habe ich auch. Tritt nur unter Last auf und immer an der gleichen Stelle (bis jetzt).
Ob man das in den Griff bekommt in dem man die Speichenspannung minimal erhöht?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ale2812 (24. März 2016)

Ja, ist bei den e13 zu empfehlen.  Die werden in Süd Ost per maschine eingespeicht. Quali ist daher befriedigend


----------



## zichl (24. März 2016)

ale2812 schrieb:


> Ja, ist bei den e13 zu empfehlen.  Die werden in Süd Ost per maschine eingespeicht. Quali ist daher befriedigend


Meine waren glücklicherweise top eingespeicht und haben bis zu einem heftigen Abflug, nie nachgespannt werden müssen.


----------



## Portiman (24. März 2016)

Meine Speichen knacken auch unter Last. Aber nur am Anfang beim Aufsteigen ist es zu hören.
Hab mir bislang noch keine Gedanken drüber gemacht. Bin jetzt 130 km gefahren... vielleicht lass ich mal die Speichenspannung überprüfen.
Deswegen die Laufräder zu The hive einschicken hab ich keine Lust...


----------



## ale2812 (24. März 2016)

ein guter laufradbauer macht das blind durch gleichmäßiges erhöhen der spannung, während er sich mit dir übers wetter unterhält.
mir fehlt leider auch die erfahrung. einschicken lohnt nicht, vor allem, da sich e13 auch mal gerne zeit lässt. keinen guten bikeladen mit laufradbauer in der nähe?
wenn man die "parallelen" speichen sache zusammendrückt, merkt man normaler weise schon enorme spannungsunterschiede, die dann zu dem knistern bergauf führen.


----------



## Portiman (24. März 2016)

Ich habe eine gute Adresse um die Ecke. 
Ich habe die Speichen mit der Hand überprüft und konnte keine bemerkenswerten Unterschiede in der Spannung feststellen. Insgesamt wirken sie sogar gleichmäßig recht hoch. Daher habe ich mir um das eine oder andere Knistern auch noch keine großen Gedanken gemacht.
Ich werde das die Tage mal prüfen lassen. 

Danke für dein Ratschlag!


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## e.x.y. (25. März 2016)

Was war bei euch zusätzlich zum Bike noch dabei?
Alles was rot markiert ist fehlt bei mir. 
Bei euch auch oder war es dabei?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MTBKompase (25. März 2016)

Bis auf den Schlüssel fehlt das bei mir auch. War bei mir März 2015


----------



## ale2812 (25. März 2016)

das stammt doch aber nicht von yt deutschland oder?


----------



## e.x.y. (25. März 2016)

ale2812 schrieb:


> das stammt doch aber nicht von yt deutschland oder?



ne, denke USA. Aber dieses Werkzeug (Lagerschlüssel???) sollte doch eigentlich auch in Deutschland dabei sein oder?


----------



## ale2812 (25. März 2016)

ja und auch dieser umwerfer halter, wenn man 1x11 hat


----------



## _Sebo_ (25. März 2016)

Und die Reflektoren erst!


----------



## Drahtesel_ (25. März 2016)

Als ich fragte warum vergleichsweise so wenig Zusatz-Equipment bei YT zum Bike mitgeliefert wird wurde argumentiert, das dies sonst die Preise unnötig in die Höhe treiben würde. Bin nun etwas erstaunt.

Ich finde das zumindest eine Dämpferpumpe dabei sein sollte -> Dämpfer... Gabel.... Reverb....


----------



## Mrcs (26. März 2016)

Hallo zusammen,

bin neu hier und stehe im Moment kurz vor dem Kauf des Capra Al Comp 1. Jetzt habe ich mich hier schon ein wenig durchs Forum gelesen und vor allem auf den letzten Seiten ist mir die Frage mit der Rahmengröße immer mehr ins Auge gesprungen. Ich selber bin 1,70 klein, habe eine Schrittlänge von ca. 75cm (Ferse bis Schritt) und eine Armlänge von ca. 61cm (Mittelfinger bis Achsel). Da ich noch recht unerfahren bin hoffe ich das mir eventuell einer von euch weiterhelfen kann. Vieles findet man ja durch Recherche raus nur bei der Größe, in meinem Fall, bin ich mir dann doch etwas unsicher. Auf der Homepage von YT steht das man bei einer Größe bis 174cm den S-Rahmen nehmen sollte ... Durch die letzten Beiträge hier würde mir aber auch M eventuell als sinnvoll erscheinen. Im Moment fahre ich ein sehr altes und sehr kurzes (S-Rahmen) Nicolai, es gefällt mir das es sehr wenig und agil ist. Ich bin aber auch schon das Propain Spindrift in M gefahren, was mir mindestens genauso viel spaß gemacht hat, wenn nicht sogar mehr.

Lange rede kurzer Sinn, hat hier jemand schonmal vor dem selben Problem gestanden und könnte mir weiterhelfen bzw. einen Tip geben?
Ich komme aus Trier, wenn es hier jemand aus der Nähe gibt der das Capra Al Comp 1 in S oder M sein eigen nennt, würde ich mich freuen wenn ich einmal Probesitzen dürfte.

Vielen Dank schonmal!

Grüße


----------



## bimmer1980 (26. März 2016)

Wenn du zwischen 2 Größen bist, oder auch nur nah dran, dann würde ich dir bei YT immer zum Größeren raten. 
Ich habe gerade eben mein Capra in L zurück geschickt, war mir bei 1,88 und langen Beinen, zu klein. 

Kürzer machen kannst du es fast immer (Vorbau, Lenker). Wirst du aber bestimmt nicht müssen. Das Einzige was dir Probleme machen kann, ist die Reverb mit 150mm. Aber die kann man verkaufen und gegen eine 125er tauschen.


----------



## MTBKompase (26. März 2016)

Also ich bin 179 groß. Schrittlänge 81 und Armlänge auch 80. Ich habe bei dem AL eine M und sie passt perfekt. 
Ich würde dir  eher zur S raten. So wie ich das einschätze


----------



## DiscoBlumentopf (26. März 2016)

Mrcs schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen,
> 
> bin neu hier und stehe im Moment kurz vor dem Kauf des Capra Al Comp 1. Jetzt habe ich mich hier schon ein wenig durchs Forum gelesen und vor allem auf den letzten Seiten ist mir die Frage mit der Rahmengröße immer mehr ins Auge gesprungen. Ich selber bin 1,70 klein, habe eine Schrittlänge von ca. 75cm (Ferse bis Schritt) und eine Armlänge von ca. 61cm (Mittelfinger bis Achsel). Da ich noch recht unerfahren bin hoffe ich das mir eventuell einer von euch weiterhelfen kann. Vieles findet man ja durch Recherche raus nur bei der Größe, in meinem Fall, bin ich mir dann doch etwas unsicher. Auf der Homepage von YT steht das man bei einer Größe bis 174cm den S-Rahmen nehmen sollte ... Durch die letzten Beiträge hier würde mir aber auch M eventuell als sinnvoll erscheinen. Im Moment fahre ich ein sehr altes und sehr kurzes (S-Rahmen) Nicolai, es gefällt mir das es sehr wenig und agil ist. Ich bin aber auch schon das Propain Spindrift in M gefahren, was mir mindestens genauso viel spaß gemacht hat, wenn nicht sogar mehr.
> 
> ...


Die Wahl der richtigen Rahmengröße ist leider oft sehr individuell und nicht nur an der Körpergröße fest zu machen. Für mich die Empfehlung der Webseite gepasst. 

Ich könnte dir meins in L zum Probesitzen anbieten, falls dir das irgenwie weiter hilft? Aber vielleicht hast du Glück und es gibt weitere Capra Fahrer mit M Rahmen aus Trier.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ale2812 (26. März 2016)

Puh ich glaube M wird mit den kurzen beinen sehr knapp. Wir hatten genau den fall schon vor einiger Zeit besprochen und ausgewogene Sättel stützen werte mit unseren SL verglichen...


----------



## lucalenz (27. März 2016)

Mein Capra Comp 1 in XL kam gestern und ich bin extrem froh es in XL bestellt zu haben bei 1,91 m Größe. Fahre noch ein Wicked und ein TUES in L. Beide sind klasse, aber der XL Rahmen gibt mir jetzt endlich das Gefühl, dass das Rad richtig passt.
Beim ersten Aufsitzen kam mir das Teil aber schon vor wie ein riesen Schiff - aber nach ner halbe Stunden ist das weg und ab da ist alles gut. Bei mir zumindest. Die downhill cracks bei uns fahren alle lieber die L Rahmen - auch bei über 1,90 - und sind damit happy. Ist von daher sicher auch ne Gewohnheitssache. Wendig ist das Teil aber auch mit dem XL Rahmen, das ist echt ne Schau und macht riesen Laune.
Viel Spaß mit Euren bikes.


----------



## chamouflage (27. März 2016)

Mrcs schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen,
> 
> bin neu hier und stehe im Moment kurz vor dem Kauf des Capra Al Comp 1. Jetzt habe ich mich hier schon ein wenig durchs Forum gelesen und vor allem auf den letzten Seiten ist mir die Frage mit der Rahmengröße immer mehr ins Auge gesprungen. Ich selber bin 1,70 klein, habe eine Schrittlänge von ca. 75cm (Ferse bis Schritt) und eine Armlänge von ca. 61cm (Mittelfinger bis Achsel). Da ich noch recht unerfahren bin hoffe ich das mir eventuell einer von euch weiterhelfen kann. Vieles findet man ja durch Recherche raus nur bei der Größe, in meinem Fall, bin ich mir dann doch etwas unsicher. Auf der Homepage von YT steht das man bei einer Größe bis 174cm den S-Rahmen nehmen sollte ... Durch die letzten Beiträge hier würde mir aber auch M eventuell als sinnvoll erscheinen. Im Moment fahre ich ein sehr altes und sehr kurzes (S-Rahmen) Nicolai, es gefällt mir das es sehr wenig und agil ist. Ich bin aber auch schon das Propain Spindrift in M gefahren, was mir mindestens genauso viel spaß gemacht hat, wenn nicht sogar mehr.
> 
> ...



Hi, ich schätze die 150mm reverb wird dir zum Verhängnis bei rahmengrösse M.
Ich bin 178cm und recht kurzer sl von 76cm. Bei mir funktioniert es gerade so. 
5-10mm tiefer wäre perfekt. Falls jemand gegen eine 125mm reverb tauschen will, bitte melden  
Mir persönlich liegt der kompaktere Rahmen einfach. Am besten Probesitzen. Gibt hier auch nen extra thread dafür.

Greetz


----------



## Mrcs (28. März 2016)

Hi,

vielen lieben Dank für die ganzen Antworten das hat mir schon sehr weitergeholfen.
Im Moment tendiere ich dann doch eher zum S-Rahmen. Was mir aber bei meiner Entscheidung deutlich weiter helfen würde wäre, wenn mir einer von euch, der einen M-Rahmen besitzt (@MTBKompase, @chamouflage), sagen könnte wie groß die Überstandhöhe ist. Eine Reverb in 125 hätte ich nämlich.

@DiscoBlumentopf vielen Dank, würde mich dann eventuell mal bei dir melden

Vielen lieben Dank nochmal und schöne Ostertage

Grüße


----------



## Drahtesel_ (28. März 2016)

Also ich bin 1,67 cm und habe auf ein S-Rahmen getauscht (in Verbindung mit einem 60er Vorbau), ursp. hatte ich ein M-Rahmen aber der Überstand war ein Problem.
Ich würde an deiner Stelle beide Probe fahren, du bist genau dazwischen und ein "M" könnte dir  evtl. mehr Fun bereiten, die Capras sind im Vergleich zur Konkurenz ein Tick kompakter.
Ich glaube die Mehrheit mit > 1,70 / < 1,74 fährt ein M.


----------



## Stuerzi (28. März 2016)

Hi @Mrcs ,

ich fahre seit letztem Jahr ein M Capra AL.
*Körpergröße: 171cm
Schrittlänge: 79cm*
Passt aus meiner Sicht (für mich) gut. Konnte es aber noch nicht mit einem S Capra vergleichen.


----------



## Mrcs (28. März 2016)

Hi @Stuerzi,

das hört sich sehr gut an, vor allem da der M-Rahmen zwei Monate früher lieferbar ist als der S-Rahmen. Könntest du bei Gelegenheit die Überstandhöhe messen?

Vielen Dank und einen schönen Abend noch!

Grüße


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## chamouflage (29. März 2016)

Bei mir sind es mit SL 76 cm ungefähr 1-2cm Luft zum Oberrohr. Habe mich aber nur mal kurz drüber gestellt und nicht genau gemessen. Hatte da bisher noch nicht wirklich drauf geachtet, denn wann kommt man in der Praxis mal in diese Situation. Absenkbare Sattelstütze sei Dank. 
Spiele gerade mit dem Gedanken das sitzrohr einfach etwas zu kürzen statt auf ne 125mm Reverb zu gehen. Genügend Fleisch sollte ja da sein. Hat das schon jemand gemacht?

Greetz


----------



## mtb_ul (30. März 2016)

Hi Leute,
ich hab mir die Innensechskantschraube zwischen Kettenstrebe und Sitzstrebe (Inbus SW3, 7Nm Anziehdrehmoment) leider verhunzt, der Sechskant ist aufgrund des Nichtauslösens meines neuen Drehmomentschlüssels (auf 7Nm eingestellt...) leider in Mitleidenschaft gezogen worden. Kann mir jemand sagen, woher ich eine neue Schraube bekomme? Ist das ein YT-spezifisches Teil oder bekomme ich die Schraube (ich hab im Forum mal die genaue Bezeichung der Verschraubung von Kettenstrebe und Sitzstrebe gelesen, finde es in der SuFu leider nimmer) auch wo anders? Danke euch!
Grüße, Daniel


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Ben99 (30. März 2016)

mtb_ul schrieb:


> Hi Leute,
> ich hab mir die Innensechskantschraube zwischen Kettenstrebe und Sitzstrebe (Inbus SW3, 7Nm Anziehdrehmoment) leider verhunzt, der Sechskant ist aufgrund des Nichtauslösens meines neuen Drehmomentschlüssels (auf 7Nm eingestellt...) leider in Mitleidenschaft gezogen worden. Kann mir jemand sagen, woher ich eine neue Schraube bekomme? Ist das ein YT-spezifisches Teil oder bekomme ich die Schraube (ich hab im Forum mal die genaue Bezeichung der Verschraubung von Kettenstrebe und Sitzstrebe gelesen, finde es in der SuFu leider nimmer) auch wo anders? Danke euch!
> Grüße, Daniel



Hallo Daniel,

ich nehme an, du meinst die Inbusschraube am Horst-Link?
Es kommt darauf an, ob du ein CF- oder AL-Modell hast. Schau dir doch mal die Explosionszeichnungen an. Hier findest du die Zeichnung des CF-Modells, hier des AL-Modells. Beim CF-Modell sollte es sich um die Nummer 23 (also M6x16), beim AL-Modell um die Nummer 24 (M5x12) handeln. Die DIN 7991 sagt aus, dass es sich um eine Senkkopfschraube mit Innensechskant handelt.

Die Schrauben solltest du in jedem gut sortierten Eisenwarenhandel finden, da es ein "Standard"-Bauteil ist.

Ich hoffe ich konnte dir weiterhelfen.
Viel Erfolg und schöne Grüße, Ben


----------



## mtb_ul (31. März 2016)

Ben99 schrieb:


> Hallo Daniel,
> 
> ich nehme an, du meinst die Inbusschraube am Horst-Link?
> Es kommt darauf an, ob du ein CF- oder AL-Modell hast. Schau dir doch mal die Explosionszeichnungen an. Hier findest du die Zeichnung des CF-Modells, hier des AL-Modells. Beim CF-Modell sollte es sich um die Nummer 23 (also M6x16), beim AL-Modell um die Nummer 24 (M5x12) handeln. Die DIN 7991 sagt aus, dass es sich um eine Senkkopfschraube mit Innensechskant handelt.
> ...



Hallo und guten Morgen Ben,

erstmal herzlichen Dank für deine schnelle Rückmeldung! Die Explosionszeichnung hilft mir auf jeden Fall weiter! Werde die Tage mal in einem Fachhandel nach so einer Schraube schauen. Mich hat echt verwundert, dass der Biteinsatz die Schraube dermaßen beschädigt hat (Drehmomentschlüssel war definitiv auf 7Nm eingestellt und ein Proxxon-Werkzeug, also kein Baumarkt-Schrott), dass gleich der Innensechskant zerstört wurde. Ich hoffe ich bekomme die Schraube noch auf. 
Dank dir nochmal! Hast mir echt weitergeholfen!

Viele Grüße, Daniel


----------



## Ben99 (31. März 2016)

mtb_ul schrieb:


> Ich hoffe ich bekomme die Schraube noch auf.



Guten Morgen Daniel,

gerne. Wegen der Schraube würde ich mir keine all zu großen Sorgen machen.
Wenn der Innensechskant schon stark beschädigt ist solltest du versuchen, die Schraube mit einem einigermaßen passenden Torx-Aufsatz herauszuschrauben. Sollte das nicht funktionieren, gibt es noch extra Schraubenausdrehersätze, z.B. so etwas hier.
Bei kleinen Schrauben ist das natürlich ärgerlich, schlimmstenfalls solltest du ein Loch in die Schraube bohren und diese dann versuchen herauszuschrauben. Durch das Bohren nimmst du die Spannung im Material weg und die Schraube sollte relativ leicht herausgeschraubt werden können.

Schöne Grüße, Ben


----------



## ale2812 (31. März 2016)

Ist mir auch schon 2mal passiert. Ich werde demnächst die innenseckskant schraube mit einer torx ersetzten, in der hoffnung, dass dort die kraftübertragung besser ist. Achte auf die Länge, sonst hast du ein Spiel.


----------



## the_duke (1. April 2016)

An die Kollegen die hinten von 200->180mm Scheibe gewechselt haben, braucht man da irgendwelche Distanzen damit der Sattel plan aufliegt?
könnt ihr vl mal ein Photo reinstellen wie das bei euch aussieht.
danke


----------



## olligpunkt (1. April 2016)

Nichts, einfach drauf Schrauben.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bimmer1980 (3. April 2016)

mtb_ul schrieb:


> Hallo und guten Morgen Ben,
> 
> erstmal herzlichen Dank für deine schnelle Rückmeldung! Die Explosionszeichnung hilft mir auf jeden Fall weiter! Werde die Tage mal in einem Fachhandel nach so einer Schraube schauen. Mich hat echt verwundert, dass der Biteinsatz die Schraube dermaßen beschädigt hat (Drehmomentschlüssel war definitiv auf 7Nm eingestellt und ein Proxxon-Werkzeug, also kein Baumarkt-Schrott), dass gleich der Innensechskant zerstört wurde. Ich hoffe ich bekomme die Schraube noch auf.
> Dank dir nochmal! Hast mir echt weitergeholfen!
> ...



Ich weiß, hilft Dir nicht weiter, aber die Schraube ist bei mir schon rund angekommen. Lag also mit hoher Wahrscheinlicheit nicht an dir, sondern an dem butterweichen Material.


----------



## zichl (3. April 2016)

bimmer1980 schrieb:


> Ich weiß, hilft Dir nicht weiter, aber die Schraube ist bei mir schon rund angekommen. Lag also mit hoher Wahrscheinlicheit nicht an dir, sondern an dem butterweichen Material.


Die Schrauben waren schon am Wicked weich wie Aluminium. Sehr nervig.


----------



## Hansman77 (3. April 2016)

Hallo zusammen,
möchte das Capra CF Comp2 2015 meiner Frau etwas tunen...
Soll ein Carbon Lenker und ne Carbon Kurbel ran!
Gibt's da Erfahrungen in der Capra-Gemeinde?! Ich denke gerade an Race Face Next Lenker und Kurbel...
Danke vorab für Eure Erfahrungen bzw. Tipps


----------



## hawk77 (3. April 2016)

Hansman77 schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen,
> möchte das Capra CF Comp2 2015 meiner Frau etwas tunen...
> Soll ein Carbon Lenker und ne Carbon Kurbel ran!
> Gibt's da Erfahrungen in der Capra-Gemeinde?! Ich denke gerade an Race Face Next Lenker und Kurbel...
> Danke vorab für Eure Erfahrungen bzw. Tipps



hey hansi,

next kurbel fährt kumpel samt sixpack millenium 35mm (stealth optik)
Ich fahr nen syntace vector (nicht 35mm).

gibt keine klagen oder probleme bisher 

http://fotos.mtb-news.de/p/1971438

http://fotos.mtb-news.de/p/1908272

gruss hawk


----------



## mtb_ul (4. April 2016)

Ben99 schrieb:


> Guten Morgen Daniel,
> 
> gerne. Wegen der Schraube würde ich mir keine all zu großen Sorgen machen.
> Wenn der Innensechskant schon stark beschädigt ist solltest du versuchen, die Schraube mit einem einigermaßen passenden Torx-Aufsatz herauszuschrauben. Sollte das nicht funktionieren, gibt es noch extra Schraubenausdrehersätze, z.B. so etwas hier.
> ...



Guten Morgen Ben und alle die sich zu diesem Thema gemeldet haben!
Vielen Dank für die schnellen Rückmeldungen, ich bin echt froh dass es diesen Thread hier gibt 
Dann bin ich mal beruhigt wenn es anderen auch so ging mit der Schraube, dachte schon es liegt am Werkzeug ;-)
Hat wer von euch eigentlich einen Drehmomenschlüssel für sein Capra? Ich habe mir mal den Proxxon Microclick (6-30Nm; 50 Euro) gekauft, mit dem genau diese Schraube "rund" wurde. Parallel habe ich noch als Vergleich den Wera 7000 (1-25 Nm; 90 Euro) bestellt und beide daheim, und jetzt weiß ich nicht, ob der billigere reicht oder lieber gleich der Wera hermuss. Brauche ich überhaupt einen Drehmomentschlüssel? Ich habe ihn mir bestellt, weil ich von vielen gehört habe, dass man regelmäßig die Schrauben nachziehen sollte (z. B. löst sich wohl der Horst-Link öfter mal). Aber ich bin mir jetzt nicht mehr sicher, weil viele Biker mir sagen, die Schrauben können nach Gefühl handfest angezogen werden. Wie macht ihr das so?

Schöne Woche, viele Grüße,

Daniel


----------



## Manjk (4. April 2016)

mtb_ul schrieb:


> Guten Morgen Ben und alle die sich zu diesem Thema gemeldet haben!
> Vielen Dank für die schnellen Rückmeldungen, ich bin echt froh dass es diesen Thread hier gibt
> Dann bin ich mal beruhigt wenn es anderen auch so ging mit der Schraube, dachte schon es liegt am Werkzeug ;-)
> Hat wer von euch eigentlich einen Drehmomenschlüssel für sein Capra? Ich habe mir mal den Proxxon Microclick (6-30Nm; 50 Euro) gekauft, mit dem genau diese Schraube "rund" wurde. Parallel habe ich noch als Vergleich den Wera 7000 (1-25 Nm; 90 Euro) bestellt und beide daheim, und jetzt weiß ich nicht, ob der billigere reicht oder lieber gleich der Wera hermuss. Brauche ich überhaupt einen Drehmomentschlüssel? Ich habe ihn mir bestellt, weil ich von vielen gehört habe, dass man regelmäßig die Schrauben nachziehen sollte (z. B. löst sich wohl der Horst-Link öfter mal). Aber ich bin mir jetzt nicht mehr sicher, weil viele Biker mir sagen, die Schrauben können nach Gefühl handfest angezogen werden. Wie macht ihr das so?
> ...



Mir ist das genau selbe passiert mit der Loctite 243 (oberhalb der Kurbel). 14NM eingestellt (gemäss YT 20 NM) und mal getestet, die Schraube ist nun Rund. Ein wenig enttäuschend, wenn die Schraube nicht mal die angegebenen NM aushält. Ich nutze ebenfalls den Drehmomentschlüssel von Proxxon und nach Stitungwarentest, sollte dieser auch nicht schlecht sein. Ein Drehmonentschlüssel ist ein hilfreiches Instrument, aber nicht oberstes Gebot. Ein Bike ist nicht ein IKEA Schrank, wo desto mehr desto besser gilt und man muss ein Gefühl für sein Bike bekommen, sonst nimmt Dein Bike, Carbon-, Aluminiumanbauteile schaden. Ich nutze meinen Drehmomentschlüssel als Test, ob die Schrauben mit einer gewissen Moment angezogen wurden, um ein Gefühl für das Drehmoment zu bekommen. Eine Möglichkeit ist Loctite (Leim) für spezifische Schrauben zu verwenden, damit diese sich beim ruppigen Fahren nicht lösen. Mit Schraubenzieher sollte dies  immer noch klappen. Es gibt verschieden Stufen, beginn mit dem schwächsten und kontrolliere die Schrauben regelmässig: (bitte ergänzen) =)
- Horst Link
- Schaltauge
- Bremssattel
- Pedale
- Speichen (Wenn eine richtig lose ist merkst Du das, ist genau wie mit dem Wein und Zapfen =) )
- Achse Hinterrad, sowie Vorderrad

sollten diese nicht halten, benutze einen stärkeren Loctite. Sowieso regelmässige Kontrolle Deines Bikes, bedeutet nicht, dass der Verschleiss weniger stark ist, aber man erkennt eine Schwachstelle frühzeitig und kann einen grösseren Schaden verhindern und sein Bike ist immer ready to go!!!!

Cheers Manjk,

PS: Vielleicht habe ich noch was vergessen, ich lerne noch selber


----------



## juh (4. April 2016)

Naja, ein Drehmomentschlüssel macht schon Sinn. Ein Carbonrad, für das man einen Monatslohn+ hingelegt hat, zu demolieren,  weil man 80 Euro sparen wollte, ist ungeschickt. 

Vielleicht sind ja die Bits bei Proxxon nicht gut, wenn damit die Schrauben rund werden.


----------



## ale2812 (4. April 2016)

Nene,  liegt leider an der schraubenqualität


----------



## mtb_ul (5. April 2016)

Ja, ich denke auch dass es die Qualität der Schrauben ist, das Werkzeug ist schon etwas höherwertiges 

mir ist heute morgen aufgefallen, dass meine Reverb beim Ausfahren nicht vollständig ausfährt, etwa 3 cm fehlen, erst wenn ich von Hand ziehe, merkt man dass ein Widerstand überwunden wird und dann fährt sie vollends aus.
Kennt jemand das Problem? Ist die Reverb defekt? Mir ist das bisher leider nie aufgefallen.

Grüße, Daniel


----------



## mtb_ul (5. April 2016)

mtb_ul schrieb:


> Ja, ich denke auch dass es die Qualität der Schrauben ist, das Werkzeug ist schon etwas höherwertiges
> 
> mir ist heute morgen aufgefallen, dass meine Reverb beim Ausfahren nicht vollständig ausfährt, etwa 3 cm fehlen, erst wenn ich von Hand ziehe, merkt man dass ein Widerstand überwunden wird und dann fährt sie vollends aus.
> Kennt jemand das Problem? Ist die Reverb defekt? Mir ist das bisher leider nie aufgefallen.
> ...



Ich habe jetzt schon im Internet nach dem richtigen Anziehdrehmoment der Reverb gesucht, kann sein dass ich die Innensechskantschraube zum Sattelrohr an der Klemme zu fest angezogen habe. Weiß jemand zufällig das korrekte Moment? Habe im Forum und bei Google leider auf die schnelle nichts gefunden.

An was kann das fehlerhafte Ausfahrverhalten noch liegen? zu wenig Druck? Undichtigkeit?

Viele Grüße,

Danil


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Maddin M. (5. April 2016)

Drehmoment dürften 6,7 Nm max sein.


----------



## mtb_ul (5. April 2016)

Maddin M. schrieb:


> Drehmoment dürften 6,7 Nm max sein.


Danke!ich habe es gerade im File https://www.sram.com/sites/default/...000004695_rev_b_2014_reverb_stealth_sm_de.pdf gefunden!!! Trotzdem danke fürs Antworten! Schönen Tag noch


----------



## cdF600 (6. April 2016)

Also irgendwie lösen sich die Verschraubungen am Capra. Zuerst war es die am Horst Link, gestern die am Rockerarm am Unterrohr. Nur durch Zufall gesehen. Noch ein bissl Gerumpel, und die wäre weg gewesen. Sind die Schrauben nicht richtig gesichert? Werd glaub ich mal sämtliche Verschraubungen mit Loctite sichern. Reicht mittelfest?


----------



## ale2812 (6. April 2016)

mittelfest reicht.


----------



## thehoff (9. April 2016)

Ich wollte gerade die KeFü tauschen gegen eine Freesolo, da ist mir folgendes bei der oberen Schraube aufgefallen

Ein schwarzer punkt, weiss nicht obs abrieb ist oder defekt. Hat jemand von euch das selbe?


----------



## ale2812 (9. April 2016)

kleiner lackschaden, hab ich auch seit auslieferung - hat sich nie verändert

falls wir von demselben reden - das bild ist jetzt nicht so eindeutig


----------



## JaSon78 (10. April 2016)

bimmer1980 schrieb:


> Ja, auf dem XL wirst du ganz sicher besser aufgehoben sein, da darfst du dir keine Sorgen machen. Mich beruhigt es halt (1,88), dass dir das Nomad in L auch gefallen hat. Das ich doof auf dem L aussehe, befürchte ich schon.


Lese hier nur so mit und fahre das Nomad...mit 1,88 cm gehen fast alle auf das XL...bin beide Groessen selbst gefahren...sorry fuer OT.


----------



## mtb_ul (11. April 2016)

Hallo Leute,
ich brauche eure Meinung bzgl. einer Beschädigung an der Carbon-Sitzstrebe (rechts).
Am Wochenende war ich mit meinem Capra im ruppigen Gelände unterwegs. Während der Fahrt hat sich zwischen Ritzelpaket und Kette ein kleiner Ast (Durchmesser höchstens 2cm) verfangen und hat beim Weitertreten dann an der Sitzstrebe blockiert. Hab mir nix weiter dabei gedacht, Ast entfernt und daheim kam dann das böse Erwachen. ich habe im Bereich der Steckachse an der Sitzstrebe (ich kann mir die Beschädigung nur aufgrund des Astes vorstellen) auffallende Schäden entdeckt. Die Carbonsitzstrebe ist mehrschichtig beschädigt, ich kann selber leider nicht beurteilen ob es sich nur um den Lack handelt oder auch das Carbonteil an sich beschädigt wurde (Risse?). Wie burteilt ihr das Foto? Hat jemand ähliche Erfahrungen? Ich frage mich wirklich, warum YT eine Sitzstrebe aus Carbon fertigt, wenn diese so leicht beschädigt werden kann. das stress mich jetzt echt, war die erste richtige Ausfahrt mit meinem neuen Bike... Ich hätte das Teil lieber aus AL, das wäre auf jeden Fall unempfindlicher. Danke für eure Meinung!
Weiß nicht, ob ich so weiterfahren kann...

Stay tuned, Daniel


----------



## ale2812 (11. April 2016)

Da ist der lack ab! 

Ich würde behaupten, dass hat eher die kette verursacht, aber das ist reine Spekulation.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## 2ndsky (11. April 2016)

Hallo Zusammen,


leider hab ich seit dem letzten Mal biken ein knacken welches beim treten (nicht nur im Wiegetritt) deutlich zu hören ist. Genau gesagt höre ich das knacken immer bei Belastung der rechten Kurbel. Rein gefühlsmäßig kommt das Geräusch aus dem Tretlagerbereich.

Die Anzugsdrehmomente der Lagerschrauben habe ich bereits überprüft à leider keine Besserung.


Ich hoffe von euch hat jemand einen guten Tipp wie dieses Problem zu beheben ist! Falls es das Tretlager ist… wie geht man dann bei Pressfit vor? Vertraut bin ich hier nur mit geschraubten Lagern (Lageschalen ausbauen, reinigen, fetten, einbauen).


Grüße

@mtb_ul: ich sehe hier kein Problem. Für mich sieht es lediglich danach aus, dass der Lack etwas abgekratzt ist.


----------



## ale2812 (11. April 2016)

Ein minimalstes festziehen der kurbelarme gegeneinander kann zu viel spiel als quelle des knackens eliminieren. Wie alt ist dein capra? Ich geh mal nicht von Verschleiß aus.


----------



## 2ndsky (11. April 2016)

Hey ale2812,

vielen Dank für deine Antwort. 
Das Capra ist quasi neu (CF Pro von 2015 in M). Die Kurbelbefestigungsschraube der E13 TRS+ Kubelschraube ist auch fest... bzw. meinst du das mit _"minimalstes festziehen der kurbelarme gegeneinander" ? _

Grüße


----------



## TheGoOn (11. April 2016)

Hatte auch ein nerviges knacken bei geringer Belastung im Tretlagerbereich. Ausbauen, reinigen, einfetten, einbauen, Problem gelöst. Bei mir knackt aber sehr häufig der Sattel. Auch hier denke ich beim fahren aber auch immer das es aus dem Tretlagerbereich kommt ... Deshalb Check ich regelmäßig diverse Bereiche aufs knacken bevor ich mir groß sorgen mache


----------



## ale2812 (11. April 2016)

bei mir erzeugt minimales "spiel" zwischen kurbelarmen und tretlager das knacken. sobald ich die kurbelarme etwas festziehe, ist es weg.
bei einem neurad kann komplett ausbau und kontrollieren, ob ausreichend fett vorhanden ist, nicht schaden. soll ja grundsätzlich auch immer mal wieder vorkommen. ich hab auch die erfahrung gemacht, dass selbst danach noch knacken auftritt, wenn wie gesagt minimales spiel vorhanden ist, bzw nicht genug "druck" von außen auf die lagerschalen kommt (scheiß press fit)


----------



## Phil_wind (12. April 2016)

Ich habe da kein Spiel, egal wie sehr ich die kurbelarme bewege. Nur um sicher zu gehen: falls ein neues innenlager fällig ist, wäre das hier denn das richtige beim comp1 2015 mit Turbine Kurbel?
https://www.bike-components.de/de/Race-Face/PF30-Innenlager-46x68-73mm-p38819/

Gesendet von meinem ONE A2003 mit Tapatalk


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## FrankausHalle (12. April 2016)

Weiss jemand aus dem Stehgreif, ob die Kurbelachse beim Capra Pro 2014 den Durchmesser 24 oder 30mm hat?

Ich kann gerade nicht nachmessen, da das Bike nicht um die Ecke steht.

Danke für eine Antwort.


Habe es zwischenzeitlich nachgemessen. Falls es mal jemanden interessiert: es sind 30mm.


----------



## Freerider1504 (13. April 2016)

mtb_ul schrieb:


> Hallo Leute,
> ich brauche eure Meinung bzgl. einer Beschädigung an der Carbon-Sitzstrebe (rechts).
> Am Wochenende war ich mit meinem Capra im ruppigen Gelände unterwegs. Während der Fahrt hat sich zwischen Ritzelpaket und Kette ein kleiner Ast (Durchmesser höchstens 2cm) verfangen und hat beim Weitertreten dann an der Sitzstrebe blockiert. Hab mir nix weiter dabei gedacht, Ast entfernt und daheim kam dann das böse Erwachen. ich habe im Bereich der Steckachse an der Sitzstrebe (ich kann mir die Beschädigung nur aufgrund des Astes vorstellen) auffallende Schäden entdeckt. Die Carbonsitzstrebe ist mehrschichtig beschädigt, ich kann selber leider nicht beurteilen ob es sich nur um den Lack handelt oder auch das Carbonteil an sich beschädigt wurde (Risse?). Wie burteilt ihr das Foto? Hat jemand ähliche Erfahrungen? Ich frage mich wirklich, warum YT eine Sitzstrebe aus Carbon fertigt, wenn diese so leicht beschädigt werden kann. das stress mich jetzt echt, war die erste richtige Ausfahrt mit meinem neuen Bike... Ich hätte das Teil lieber aus AL, das wäre auf jeden Fall unempfindlicher. Danke für eure Meinung!
> Weiß nicht, ob ich so weiterfahren kann...
> ...



Sieht für mich ebenfalls nur nach Lackschaden aus. Keine Ahnung ob der Ast der Auslöser, bzw. Verursacher war, aber m.M.n. ist das unbedenklich und lediglich ein optischer Mangel. Beeinträchrtigt die Funktion nicht.


----------



## Portiman (13. April 2016)

addius8 schrieb:


> Anhang anzeigen 449344
> Hoffe mal, dass das nix im Carbon ist... Ich habe mal nen komplett Service gemacht an meinem Capra. Dabei ist mir mal die Qualität der Lager im Rahmen aufgefallen das ist ja der letzte Müll. Ich werde da komplett Enduro Lager reinhauen. Hat noch jemand anderes Probleme mit den Lagern ? Ich hab es nie mit Hochdruck Reiniger gesäubert und bin fast nie mit dem Rad im Regen gefahren und 50% der Lager waren angerostet von Innen. Sie haben sich nicht mehr bewegt...



Hallo addius8

hast Du inzwischen Enduro Bearings verbaut?
Wie hat es geklappt?

Hat jemand anderes schon die Lager gewechselt? Wenn ja, klappte alles problemlos?
Was sind eure Erfahrungen? Wie sahen eure Lager nach welchem Zeitraum aus? Sind die wirklich so schlecht?


----------



## FrankausHalle (13. April 2016)

Meine Lager halten seit 1,5 Jahren, sind spielfrei, nichts klappert oder knarzt.


----------



## MTBKompase (15. April 2016)

Guten Freitag Gemeinde... 
Hab mein capra (al)  nach einem Jahr zu einem. Kumpel gegeben, um alle Rock shox Teile zu servicen.. 
Dann kam gerade die Meldung, dass die Büchsen zu straff angezogen waren und nun die Lager schaden davongetragen haben... 
Kann mir einer sagen wir sich da yt verhält bzw wo oder wie ich es einschicken sollte, um verlustzeit einzusparen??  
Hab noch nicht zu yt geschrieben..


----------



## zichl (15. April 2016)

MTBKompase schrieb:


> Guten Freitag Gemeinde...
> Hab mein capra (al)  nach einem Jahr zu einem. Kumpel gegeben, um alle Rock shox Teile zu servicen..
> Dann kam gerade die Meldung, dass die Büchsen zu straff angezogen waren und nun die Lager schaden davongetragen haben...
> Kann mir einer sagen wir sich da yt verhält bzw wo oder wie ich es einschicken sollte, um verlustzeit einzusparen??
> Hab noch nicht zu yt geschrieben..


Welche Buchsen und Lager meinst du da genau?


----------



## MTBKompase (15. April 2016)

Also ich habe nochmal gefragt. 
Die oberen Lager, wo der Dämpfer am Rahmen ist (ich entschuldige mich für die fehlende Fachsprache ) Waren zu fest angezogen, wodurch der Kolben im Dämpfer zerkratzt ist. (dort wo die Skala drauf ist)
Vermutlich durch Dreck... Vllt auch war er auch unsauber verbaut...
Auf jeden Fall. Muss ich ihn einschicken... 
Jetzt die Frage ob erst bei yt oder gleich zu Rock shox und soll ich vorher eine Mail zu yt schicken??


----------



## frank70 (15. April 2016)

das kann ich mir eigentlich nicht vorstellen


----------



## Manjk (16. April 2016)

Ciao,

Ne Frage, hat jemand von Euch Erfahrungen mit einem Vivid Air / Coil gesammelt? Ich habe mir überlegt für gröbere Einsätze im Bikepark einen Vivid Air zu zulegen.
In einem längeren Gespräch mit YT (genialer Service) hat sich herausgestellt, dass dies funktionieren könnte, aber die Einstellung des Dämpfers ist so eine Sache. Die Kennline vom Dämpfer ist am Anfang linear und am Schluss progressiv. Der Hinterbau vom Capra ist auf einen linearen Dämpfer angewiesen, da der Hinterbau extrem progressiv ist. Allenfalls wäre ein Coil besser geeignet, aber Air ist noch nicht ausgeschlossen. =) 

Cheers Manjk


----------



## frank70 (16. April 2016)

vielleicht sollten wir einen thread eröffnen, ''dämpfer zum capra / wicked''. die frage kommt immer wieder, viele sind mit dem dämpfer unzufrieden. ich habe meinen rt3 tunen lassen, ist deutlich besser, aber noch nicht perfekt. mit dem vivid denke ich, dass das bike mehr wippt beim pedalieren und eventuell im mittleren federweg durchsackt. als sehr gut stelle  ich mir den float x2 im capra/wicked vor


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Manjk (16. April 2016)

frank70 schrieb:


> vielleicht sollten wir einen thread eröffnen, ''dämpfer zum capra / wicked''. die frage kommt immer wieder, viele sind mit dem dämpfer unzufrieden. ich habe meinen rt3 tunen lassen, ist deutlich besser, aber noch nicht perfekt. mit dem vivid denke ich, dass das bike mehr wippt beim pedalieren und eventuell im mittleren federweg durchsackt. als sehr gut stelle  ich mir den float x2 im capra/wicked vor



Gute Idee =)

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/t/daempfer-set-up-capra-wicked.799142/

Cheers Manjk


----------



## ale2812 (16. April 2016)

schlechte idee^^

man hätte auch erstmal nach "capra vivid" suchen können: http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/t/yt-capra-enduro-bike-monarch-plus-vs-vivid-air.725190/

---

ist für mich auch ein sehr interessantes thema und über einen vivid coil denke ich im moment auch immer wieder nach.


es gab, als das capra raus kam, mal einen sram mitarbeiter, dessen capra auf vitalmtb "ausgestellt" war, und er fuhr es mit vivid coil, weil dies am besten zur kennline passe.


----------



## frank70 (16. April 2016)

in diesem thread geht's nur um den vergleich vivid-Monarch. denke der neue thread könnte interessant werden. also für alle set up Erfahrungen und vorschläge in den neuen


----------



## danielg40 (16. April 2016)

Hi. 
Frage! 
Und zwar habe ich umgebaut auf Sram Carbon Kurbel mit ovalem Garbaruk 30er direct mount Kettenblatt! 

Kurbel ist eine BB30 mit langer Achse (101mm) und 15,4mm Spacer auf Antriebseite! 

30er Garbaruk Kettenlinie hat 47,7mm.

Grob gemessen am Rahmen komme ich jetzt auf Kettenlinie von 48,5-49mm.
Original sind glaub auch 49mm!

Allerdings kommt es mir jetzt Mega schräg vor wenn die Kette aufm 42er Ritzel ist.

Rückwärts treten geht auch nicht wirklich. Da springt dann sofort die Kette vom 42er runter! 

Die Kette ist ungefähr aufm 4-5Ritzel von vorne nach hinten in der Flucht.

Was meint ihr?


----------



## danielg40 (18. April 2016)

Keine Erfahrungen?


----------



## mtb_ul (19. April 2016)

Hallo Leute,
beim Biken unter Last (besonders beim Bergauf fahren, egal in welchem Gang) habe ich ein komisches Knack-Geräuch, das ich nicht lokalisieren kann. Komischerweise hab ich das Geräusch nur, wenn ich im Sattel sitze, beim stehenden Treten habe ich kein Geräusch. Dachte zuerst, das ist der Sattel. Ich habe schon alle Schrauben mit dem vorgegebenen Drehmoment nachgezogen. Nach dem Nachziehen der Schrauben (ich habe das schon mehrmals nach Ausfahren gemacht) ist das Geräusch (zumindest bilde ich mir das ein) immer leiser, erst wenn ich ein wenig mit dem Bike unterwegs bin wird das Knacken immer deutlicher. ich vermute, am Tretlager kann es nicht liegen, da ich es nur beim Sitzen im Sattel habe. Hat jemand ähnliche Erfahrungen? Eigentlich bleibt mir nur der Sattel mit Sitzrohr, die Dämpferverschraubung bzw. die Sitzstrebe inkl. Verschraubung übrig. Ich hoffe es kann mir jemand weiterhelfen.
Noch ein anderer Punkt: bei der letzten Bike Ausfahrt (viele Treppen und unwegsames Gelände) ist mir erst zu Hause aufgefallen, dass sich die Steckachse meines Hinterrads gelöst hatte und einige Umdrehungen offen war... Steckachse zu leicht angezogen? Hat jemand sowas schonmal gehabt? 
Danke für eure Hilfe, Daniel


----------



## ale2812 (19. April 2016)

ist die abdeckkappe bzw. -mutter der reverb richtig fest? bei mir löst sich die mal ganz gerne.



danielg40 schrieb:


> Hi.
> 
> Allerdings kommt es mir jetzt Mega schräg vor wenn die Kette aufm 42er Ritzel ist.
> 
> ...


was soll man dazu groß sagen? du hast doch selber erfahrungen mit dem auslieferungszustand?! natürlich ist die kette mega schräg und fällt bei mir auch oft vom 42er, wenn rückwärts gekurbelt wird. 4-5 von unten sollte auch sitmmen, aber ich kann da nachher nochmal einen blick drauf werfen.


----------



## danielg40 (19. April 2016)

Ja logo war die vorher auch schräg,  aber ich konnte doch zurück treten,  manchmal ist sie natürlich trotzdem runter! 
Aber jetzt seit dem ich neue Kurbel und neues Kettenblatt drauf habe, springt sie sofort runter, das könnte stellenweise beim steilen klettern doch nerven! 

Habe jetzt mit dem neuen Kettenblatt auch ne neue Kette (3te Kette, und wahrscheinlich letzte mit der Kassette) drauf gemacht,  vielleicht liegt es auch an der neuen Kette! 

Aber es wäre vielleicht einfach mal zum Vergleich interessant was das Capra wirklich mit Original Kurbel und normalem Kettenblatt für ne Kettenlinie hat, ob es wirklich 49mm hat!

Den ich habe jetzt 49mm, und das 30er Garbaruk ist ja mit 47,7mm angegeben! 

Also kleine Abhilfe hätte ich folgende Idee, und zwar ist der linke Kurbelarm 1,5mm näher am Rahmen wie rechts!

Wenn ich mir jetzt also rechts nen 1,5mm Spacer drauf mache oder gleich den Sram-kurbelspanner links weg lasse und den Spacer dafür auf 6,5mm mache, rechts den Original 15,46mm Spacer ersetze gegen 15,3mm. Verkleinere ich die Kettenlinie um 1,5mm, was doch helfen könnte und etwas die Kassette schohnt!


----------



## danielg40 (19. April 2016)

Ja logo war die vorher auch schräg,  aber ich konnte doch zurück treten,  manchmal ist sie natürlich trotzdem runter! 
Aber jetzt seit dem ich neue Kurbel und neues Kettenblatt drauf habe, springt sie sofort runter, das könnte stellenweise beim steilen klettern doch nerven! 

Habe jetzt mit dem neuen Kettenblatt auch ne neue Kette (3te Kette, und wahrscheinlich letzte mit der Kassette) drauf gemacht,  vielleicht liegt es auch an der neuen Kette! 

Aber es wäre vielleicht einfach mal zum Vergleich interessant was das Capra wirklich mit Original Kurbel und normalem Kettenblatt für ne Kettenlinie hat, ob es wirklich 49mm hat!

Den ich habe jetzt 49mm, und das 30er Garbaruk ist ja mit 47,7mm angegeben! 

Also kleine Abhilfe hätte ich folgende Idee, und zwar ist der linke Kurbelarm 1,5mm näher am Rahmen wie rechts!

Wenn ich mir jetzt also rechts nen 1,5mm Spacer drauf mache oder gleich den Sram-kurbelspanner links weg lasse und den Spacer dafür auf 6,5mm mache, rechts den Original 15,46mm Spacer ersetze gegen 15,3mm. Verkleinere ich die Kettenlinie um 1,5mm, was doch helfen könnte und etwas die Kassette schohnt!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Haukejunior (19. April 2016)

Also ich habe kein Capra hatte jedoch so ein ähnliches Problem. Bei mir war es die neue Kette nach ein paar Ausfahrten war dann alles wieder ok.


----------



## Fman (19. April 2016)

mtb_ul schrieb:


> Hallo Leute,
> beim Biken unter Last (besonders beim Bergauf fahren, egal in welchem Gang) habe ich ein komisches Knack-Geräuch, das ich nicht lokalisieren kann. Komischerweise hab ich das Geräusch nur, wenn ich im Sattel sitze, beim stehenden Treten habe ich kein Geräusch. Dachte zuerst, das ist der Sattel. Ich habe schon alle Schrauben mit dem vorgegebenen Drehmoment nachgezogen. Nach dem Nachziehen der Schrauben (ich habe das schon mehrmals nach Ausfahren gemacht) ist das Geräusch (zumindest bilde ich mir das ein) immer leiser, erst wenn ich ein wenig mit dem Bike unterwegs bin wird das Knacken immer deutlicher. ich vermute, am Tretlager kann es nicht liegen, da ich es nur beim Sitzen im Sattel habe. Hat jemand ähnliche Erfahrungen? Eigentlich bleibt mir nur der Sattel mit Sitzrohr, die Dämpferverschraubung bzw. die Sitzstrebe inkl. Verschraubung übrig. Ich hoffe es kann mir jemand weiterhelfen.
> Noch ein anderer Punkt: bei der letzten Bike Ausfahrt (viele Treppen und unwegsames Gelände) ist mir erst zu Hause aufgefallen, dass sich die Steckachse meines Hinterrads gelöst hatte und einige Umdrehungen offen war... Steckachse zu leicht angezogen? Hat jemand sowas schonmal gehabt?
> Danke für eure Hilfe, Daniel



Ich hatte neulich auch ein Knacken, das irgendwo aus dem Hinterbau kam und bei starker Belastung bergauf zu hören war - allerdings auch im Stehen. Am Ende waren es dann die Lager am Horstlink.


----------



## Paddy1282 (19. April 2016)

Hallo Zusammen,

bin gerade am Überlegen ob ich mir ein anderes Bike zulegen sollte Fahre Aktuell noch ein Cube AMS 120 in 19Zoll aber irgendwie passt mir die Geometrie vom Rahmen nicht dank Umbauten und längeren Vorbau ist es zwar besser geworden aber ich denke auf Dauer nicht die Lösung jetzt Sitze ich sehr gestreckt und in Rennrad Haltung eingentlich so wie ich es nicht wollte. 
Habe mir jetzt mal das Capra angeschaut wie sind hier so die Masse saß schon jemand auf beiden Räder ich weiss man kann die nicht direkt vergleichen das eine ist ein Allmountain und das andere ein Enduro aber so von der Geometrie sagen mir Enduro mehr zu auch wenn ich es nicht unbediengt brauchen würde da ich nur Trails fahre. 
Bin 1,84 Groß würde da das L noch passen der Reach wäre auf jeden fall 2cm mehr als beim CUBE wobei wie macht sich ein größerer Reach überhaupt  bemerkbar man liest immer so viel davon?
Würde wieso wenn dann zu YT fahren um mal die Bike zu testen, wollte mir aber erst mal eine erste Meinung hollen ob das Bike überhaupt größer ausfällt oder mit welcher Rahmengröße in Zoll kann man das L vergleichen.


----------



## TheGoOn (19. April 2016)

Also testen kannst du es in Forchheim nur aufm Schotterparkplatz und nach Anmeldung. Einfach vorbei fahren ist nicht  wenn du hauptsächlich trails fährst, bietet sich das Capra gut an. Ich bin ebenfalls 184cm groß und habe das L gewählt. Einen Vergleich kann ich leider nicht zu deinem jetzigen Bike machen. Aber aufm Capra sitzt du auch eher gestreckt wie aufrecht


----------



## danielg40 (19. April 2016)

"Fman" 
Haste die Lager getauscht oder gereinigt? 

Am hostlink sind die 2großen Lager noch mit einer Hülse versehen mit aussensechskant wo von beiden Seiten eingeschraubt sind,  auf welches Maß haste die angezogen?

Aufn Rahmen angepasst, das sie spielfrei in Rahmenaufnahme geht?


----------



## Fman (19. April 2016)

Daniel, ich hab die Lager getauscht, bzw. tauschen lassen. Das ganze ein- und auspressen war mir dann doch zu heikel zum selber machen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## log (19. April 2016)

Hallo,
da es noch keine Reviews bzw. Tests vom neuen YT Al Comp 1 2016 gibt, wollt ich mal fragen, ob es vlt hier schon wer bekommen hat und seine Eindrücke dazu abgeben will 
Vielen Dank schon mal!


----------



## mdopp (20. April 2016)

log schrieb:


> ...da es noch keine Reviews bzw. Tests vom neuen YT Al Comp 1 2016 gibt ...


Das mag wohl daran liegen, dass das "neue" YT identisch mit dem Alten ist  
Nur wegen einer anderen Farbe und ein paar anderen Anbaukomponenten (die alle schon 1000mal getestet wurden), braucht man ja nun nicht wieder einen neuen Radtest zu veranstalten...


----------



## pauing (20. April 2016)

Weiß einer, ob man das CF Capra mit Crash-Plate an der ISCG-Aufnahme fahren kann? Hält der Cabonrahmen das aus? Die Alu-ISCG-Aufnahme scheint nur eingeklebt zu sein. Bei den aktuellen Capra's sieht es so aus, als wäre die Crash Plate serienmäßig verbaut. Bei meinem war damals nur eine einfache Kefü ohne Plate dran.


----------



## danielg40 (22. April 2016)

So, 
Falls es jemanden interessiert wegem Umbau!
Habe jetzt mit dem Garbaruk eine Kettenlinie von ca. 47-47,5mm.
Kette ist jetzt aufm 5ten Ritzel gerade und aufm 42er Ritzel kann ich wieder 2-3 Umdrehungen Rückwärts machen ohne das die Kette gleich springt!

Habe jetzt den rechten 15,46mm Spacer durch einen 13,88mm Spacer ersetzt,  und links den SRAM-spanner weg gelassen und dafür ein 8,00mm Spacer mit dem Federring drin!!!

Perfekt  

Arg viel kleiner darf die Kettenlinie jetzt nicht mehr werden, sonst wirds mit dem Schaltzug knapp ;-)


----------



## MTBKompase (22. April 2016)

Hat eingentlich mittlerweile jemand das Geheimnis der knackenden Gabelkrone bei der Pike gelöst oder herausgefunden wo es herkommt?


----------



## MettiMett (23. April 2016)

Moin. 

Mein BOS Kirk am Capra ist das erste Drittel genau richtig, sackt dann aber den Rest sehr weich ein. Hat Jemand einen Tipp für eine Progressive Einstellung?

Danke und Gruß
Metti


----------



## bimmer1980 (23. April 2016)

MettiMett schrieb:


> Moin.
> 
> Mein BOS Kirk am Capra ist das erste Drittel genau richtig, sackt dann aber den Rest sehr weich ein. Hat Jemand einen Tipp für eine Progressive Einstellung?
> 
> ...



Vllt mal mehr lowspeed Druckstufe probieren ?


----------



## ale2812 (23. April 2016)

was heisst denn genau richtig? wenn es auf dem ersten drittel genau richtig ist, aber die restlichen 2/3 genau falsch, dann würde ich erstmal noch mit dem druck arbeiten.
kannst ja mal erwähnen, wieviel zu wiegst und mit wieviel druck du fährst, dann werden dir andere kirk benutzer bestimmt eine bessere antwort geben können.


----------



## e.x.y. (23. April 2016)

wasn das für ein CAPRA?


----------



## thehoff (23. April 2016)

ich tipp mal auf gwinn


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Vogelsberger (24. April 2016)

Hi zusamen, ich habe ein Slide 160 Carbon in M und überlege mir, wegen des flacheren Lenkwinkels noch ein Capra CF Comp in M zu ordern.

Was mich etwas zurückhält ist das angebliche Problem vom Hinterbau, dem Slide wird ja eine eher zu geringe Progression nachgesagt und durchsackender Dämpfer, beim Capra heißt es oft zu progressiv und unsensibel.

Ich bin im PLZ63xxx angrenzend Gießen/Fulda, YT selbst ist etwas über 200km weg. Probefahrt also vermutlich schwer.

Ich vermute das 2 farbige Bike,schwarz-gelb, dürfte etwas schwerer sein als das rein-schwarze.

Hinter mir habe ich schon 301 MK7 und 8, was einen zu dellenenmpflichen Rahmen hatte, Alutech Fanes, mit 14-15kg nicht so Tourentauglich, Trance 2 LTD.

Ich fahre Enduro Touren um 40km und ab und zu gehts auch mal ins hochalpine,wo dann geshuttled wird.

Könnt ihr mir was zu den Erfahrungen mit dem Hinterbau  sagen?
Evtl doch jemand mit einem M in meiner relativen Nähe?


----------



## MTBKompase (25. April 2016)

Also wegen besagten Dämpferproblem habe ich mit yt kommuniziert... 




















Meiner Meinung nach etwas unverständlich, Da bereits bei Erhalt des Rades eine Buchsenschraube zu fest angezogen war, Und der Dämpfer noch nie geöffnet wurde


----------



## Sven_Kiel (25. April 2016)

Was hat die "zu feste" Buchsenschraube mit dem zerkratzten Dämpfer zu tun? Das war schlicht und ergreifend Dreck/ein Steinchen, welches sich dort festgesetzt hat. Deshalb präventiv auch nach/vor jeder Tour einmal alles saubermachen und dünnes Gabelöl rauf, damit nix reibt.


----------



## ale2812 (25. April 2016)

der zusammenhang ist wirklich nicht ersichtlich. du sagtest, dein kumpel hat den gerade frisch geserviced? dann fahr ihn einfach weiter. ist ja nicht so wild. da sehen DH gabeln nach einem unglücklichen sturz im steinfeld ganz anders aus.

das beschmieren mit Öl halte ich bei gabel und dämpfer nicht für sinnvoll. im dämpfer bzw gabel wird eine schmierung vor den staubabstreifern sichergestellt. außen führt dieses ölauftragen nur zu vermehrter schmutzaufnahme.


----------



## cdF600 (25. April 2016)

Vielleicht ganz interessant für alle Capra-Besitzer mit E13 Kettenführung:
Meine Kettenführung (Capra CFComp 2015) bekam nach einiger Zeit Risse. Bei Nachfrage bei YT wurde die Erklärung beim verwendeten Drehmoment (kann ich ausschließen, hab ich bis dato nie aufgemacht), oder beim verwendeten Kettenöl gesucht.
Sie haben mir angeboten, ich könnte den Slider zu ihnen schicken, sie würden dann versuchen den bei E13 zu reklamieren. Hab mich dann direkt an E13 gewandt. Die schicken mir kulanterweise einen neuen Slider zu, weisen aber auch darauf hin, dass bestimmte Bestandteile in bestimmten Kettenpflegemitteln die Weichmacher im Plastik auflösen können und es dadurch zu Beschädigungen kommen kann.

Service bei E13 ist übrigens spitze!


----------



## cdF600 (25. April 2016)

Hier noch die beigefügten Listen mit freigegebenen und nicht freigegebenen Schmiermitteln:


----------



## MTBKompase (25. April 2016)

Nein den Service hat er bleiben lassen, Weil er die Kratzer gesehen hat. 
Naja dadurch das die Buchse zu fest war hat sich der Dämpfer nicht mit im Winkel verändert beim einfordern wodurch innerhalb der Dämpfers Hebelkräfte entstanden. Das hat die Kratzer nicht verursacht aber höchstwahrscheinlich verstärkt. Aber Dreck kommt da ja nicht ohne weiteres rein, außer als er zsm gebaut wurde. Im normalbetrieb passiert da ja nix



(wie soll man den nach jeder Tour sauber machen?)


----------



## danielg40 (25. April 2016)

Kurze Frage wegen Sram Kurbeln!!!!!!! 

Muss die Wellenscheibe/ Federscheibe links oder rechts hin?

Meine Carbon Sram S2210 hat die Achse am linken Kurbelarm dran, Sprich die Scheibe sollte Rechts drauf, oder?

Wenn die Achse am Rechten Kurbelarm ist, muss die Scheibe logischerweise links drauf?


----------



## FrankausHalle (28. April 2016)

Die Wellenscheibe soll das axiale Spiel der Kurbelachse im Innenlager verhindern. Du musst sie also auf der Seite anbringen, wo sie diese Funktion erfüllen kann. Schau doch bei SRAM auf der HP nach. Hier gibt es mit Sicherheit eine Explosionszeichnung Deiner Kurbel.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## danielg40 (28. April 2016)

Ja logo,  Aber die Scheibe ist eben nirgends aufgeführt,  soll über den Spanner gemacht werden!
Das axialspiel kann die Scheibe auf beiden Seiten beseitigen.
Hab die Scheibe jetzt auf der Antriebseite, die Achse ist ja an der linken Kurbel!


----------



## lakay (28. April 2016)

Eine Frage an die Capra besitzern mit Mavic Crossmax Enduro LRS. Habt ihr auch dieses nervige quitschen am Freilauf beim antreiben?
Übrigens hab ich mal an meinem Capra das Plasti Dippen ausprobiert.


----------



## danielg40 (28. April 2016)

Nice, wasn das für ein Plastidip Farbton?


----------



## lakay (28. April 2016)

danielg40 schrieb:


> Nice, wasn das für ein Plastidip Farbton?


Zuerst Matt Schwarz und dann Chameleon Grün/Blau als Effect drübergesprüht.


----------



## Manjk (30. April 2016)

Habe den Versuch gewagt und einen Vivid Air Coil verbaut. Super Nice, man fühlt sich wie auf einem fliegenden Teppich . Bis jetzt bin ich zufrieden und das mehr Gewicht lässt sich gut verkraften. Für kleinere Touren kann man das leichte wippen in kauf nehmen (auch bei geschlossener LSC), aber für längere lohnt sich, dann doch der Wechsel auf den Monarch.

Von der Einstellung habe ich das Basic Setup von Rock Shox genommen, aber noch ein wenig angepasst. Momentan ist eine 350 Feder (bei 80 Kg Ready-to-go-Weight, war leider an der Grenze zwischen 350 und 300). 

Cheers


----------



## Vogelsberger (30. April 2016)

Fahrt ihr überwiegend den HRII hinten? Kostet der nicht mehr körner als ein Ardent, Aggressor oder DHRII ? In einem Test waren DHRII und Ardent gleich was den Rollwiderstand anging.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## frank70 (30. April 2016)

vorne hr2, hinten ardent


----------



## ale2812 (30. April 2016)

Manjk schrieb:


> Habe den Versuch gewagt und einen Vivid Air Coil verbaut. Super Nice, man fühlt sich wie auf einem fliegenden Teppich . Bis jetzt bin ich zufrieden und das mehr Gewicht lässt sich gut verkraften. Für kleinere Touren kann man das leichte wippen in kauf nehmen (auch bei geschlossener LSC), aber für längere lohnt sich, dann doch der Wechsel auf den Monarch.
> 
> Von der Einstellung habe ich das Basic Setup von Rock Shox genommen, aber noch ein wenig angepasst. Momentan ist eine 350 Feder (bei 80 Kg Ready-to-go-Weight, war leider an der Grenze zwischen 350 und 300).
> 
> Cheers


ah sehr cool. wie bist du auf den MM tune gekommen?


----------



## Speci007 (30. April 2016)

Hallöchen,
was hat das Schaltwerk vom AL2 2015 für einen Käfig  (mittel o. Lang)


----------



## Manjk (30. April 2016)

ale2812 schrieb:


> ah sehr cool. wie bist du auf den MM tune gekommen?



Du hast mir den Thread über den Vivid Air empfohlen und habe mich ein wenig in das Thema eingelesen. Das Capra hat mit 70mm Hub am Dämpfer ein Leverage Ratio von 2.42. Die Progression des Capra ist fallend  und somit liegt der Tune zwischen L und M (eher L). Schliesslich hat mir die Marktlage die Entscheidung abgenommen, da momentan nur noch Vivid Coils 222x70 mit dem M/M Tune angeboten werden =). 

Bei den kommenden Ausfahrten muss ich noch ein wenig am Setup arbeiten und allenfalls auf eine 300er Feder umsteigen, da ich genau zwischen 300er und 350er liege, die Kosten sind ja auch nicht die Welt.


----------



## OliverH (1. Mai 2016)

Moin,

ich bin seit neulich stolzer Besitzer des Capra CF Comp.

Hat hier jemand schon mal versucht die e13 Felgen und Maxxis High Roller 2 Non-TR auf Tubeless umzurüsten? Wie gut hat das geklappt? Alternative wäre so ein Aerothan Schlauch. Hat da schon jemand Erfahrungen mit?

Andere Ideen für sinnvolle Tuning Maßnahmen? Mein Bock wiegt 14,04kg in Größe L ohne Pedale (0.348kg).

Hab überlegt den Reverb Knopf nach links unten zu montieren, aber das ist mit der Kabelführung nicht sonderlich geschickt. Hat sich das schon jemand genauer angesehen und eine Lösung?


----------



## cdF600 (2. Mai 2016)

Ich hab den Reverb-Hebel gleich nach links unten verbaut. Is ned sooo schön, aber praktischer. Die Reifen bekommst Du mit etwas Mühe schon Tubeless aufgebaut. Ich musste aber oft nachpumpen. Nach dem ich ihn 2-3 mal abmachen musste hat es nicht mehr geklappt. Mit Maxxis TR-Reifen aber gar kein Stress. Die sind fast schon ohne Milch dicht. Für mich hat sich ein kürzerer Vorbau (3,5cm) als ideal erwiesen.


----------



## cdF600 (2. Mai 2016)

@Manjk: also würdest Du sagen der Stahlfederdämpfer führt zu einem stark anderen Fahrgefühl?


----------



## Drahtesel_ (2. Mai 2016)

Drahtesel_ schrieb:


> Das Knacken am Hinterrad habe ich auch. Tritt nur unter Last auf und immer an der gleichen Stelle (bis jetzt).
> Ob man das in den Griff bekommt in dem man die Speichenspannung minimal erhöht?



*Update Knacken am LRS E13 TRSr :*

nach Rücksprache mit the hive hat man mir tel. erklärt das die erste Generation der Felgen "gesteckt" ist. (die Felgen danach sind lt. Aussage the hive geschweißt)
Es kann dadurch zu diesem Geräuch kommen, weil die Felge minimales Spiel hat und an der Stelle arbeitet.
Der Felgenstoß wird von außen mit einem grauen Aufkleber überdeckt. Durch leichten Fingerdruck an der besagten Stelle lässt sich (in meinem Fall) das Knacken auch mühlelos reproduzieren.

Abhilfe kann etwas Fett schaffen (wobei das vermutlich schnell rausgedrückt wird) oder was auch immer die Stelle zuverlässig abdichtet.


----------



## Manjk (2. Mai 2016)

@cdF600: Meine ersten Erfahrungen sind vielleicht ein wenig upwards biased, da ich Verletzungsbedingt 12 Wochen nicht biken durfte und dies die erste Abfahrt war.
Der Hinterbau spricht sensibler an, man steht tiefer im Federweg und hat genügend Reserven für starke Belastungen. Viele haben am RockShox Monarch Dämpfer kritisiert, dass der Hinterbau nervös wirkt und somit die Linie schwerer zu halten ist. Mit dem Coil fährst Du wie auf Schienen, aber in den folgenden Tagen/Wochen folgt ein ausführlicher Bericht.


----------



## cdF600 (2. Mai 2016)

Also ich werd das etz auch mal ausprobieren. Mal schauen ob der Vivid Coil in der Kiste noch i. O. ist.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ale2812 (2. Mai 2016)

Drahtesel_ schrieb:


> *Update Knacken am LRS E13 TRSr :*
> 
> nach Rücksprache mit the hive hat man mir tel. erklärt das die erste Generation der Felgen "gesteckt" ist. (die Felgen danach sind lt. Aussage the hive geschweißt)
> Es kann dadurch zu diesem Geräuch kommen, weil die Felge minimales Spiel hat und an der Stelle arbeitet.
> ...


E13 speicht per maschine in Taiwan ein. Bei mir war die niedrige speichenspannung für die Geräusche verantwortlich.  2014er modell. Die Erklärung mit der felgennaht kann ja nicht ihr ernst sein?!


----------



## Vogelsberger (2. Mai 2016)

Das mit der Felge glaube ich nicht ganz, ist ja ein Tubeless LRS wie man bei theHive sehen kann, der sogar mit Tubeless Ventil und Tape geliefert wird.
Eine gesteckte Felge passt doch da irgendwie nicht.

Ich hoffe DHL kriegst morgen hin mein Capra CF comp zu liefern,seit Donnerstag ändert sich der Tracking status nicht, kann doch nicht sein das in Nohra nur einmal pro Woche Pakete abgeholt werden


----------



## cdF600 (3. Mai 2016)

Mal ne Frage zum verbauten Acros Steuersatz. Plötzlich ist bei mir der Steuersatzdeckel lose. D.h. er lässt sich zwischen Steuerrohr und Vorbau rauf und runter schieben (klappert beim Fahren). Ansonsten ist alles fest. Kein Spiel ö.Ä. feststellbar. Kennt jemand das Problem?
Abhilfe? Brauch ich einen neuen Steuersatzdeckel?


----------



## Drahtesel_ (3. Mai 2016)

ale2812 schrieb:


> E13 speicht per maschine in Taiwan ein. Bei mir war die niedrige speichenspannung für die Geräusche verantwortlich.  2014er modell. Die Erklärung mit der felgennaht kann ja nicht ihr ernst sein?!



War auch erstmal erstaunt, zumal man in der Preisklasse von einer geschweißten Felge ausgeht.
Man hat mir angeboten die Felge auszutauschen aber ich wollte es erstmal so probieren... bis jetzt keine Stabilitätsprobleme und TL hält auch alles.

Und damit keine Verwechslungsgefahr auftaucht, ich spreche von der Felge:


----------



## DownLikeDaniel (4. Mai 2016)

Schon 'n geiles Ding


----------



## Aero9000 (7. Mai 2016)

Moinsän, habe evtl. vor mir auch ein Capra zu holen. wie sieht das eigentlich mit den uphill Eigenschaften aus. Welch Rahmengröße bräuchte ich bei 1,72m große?


----------



## Manjk (7. Mai 2016)

Kurzes Update:

@cdF600 
Nach ein wenig ausprobieren und weiterer Recherche (den Thread kann ich nur empfehlen =) ), bin ich bei folgenden Einstellungen gelandet:

3 clicks LSC (Je nach Gelände, bei ruppigem eher 0-2 Clicks und 2-4 für flowige verspielte Trails)
Beginning Stroke Rebound 9 Clicks
Ending Stroke 2 Clicks

Nach der heutigen Fahrt habe ich alle meine Zeiten pulverisiert (dies war meine zweite Abfahrt nach 3 monatiger Pause) und das Fahrgefühl ist unglaublich. Der Hinterbau fühlt sich lebendig an, in den Kurven hat man unglaublich viel Traktion und wenn es mal ruppig wird bügelt der Vivid dies aus, als wären es Kieselsteine. Der performance Unterschied ist enorm, aber dennoch muss man ein wenig Abstriche machen. Der Hinterbau ist sensitiv und beim pedallieren wippt es leicht. Für längere Touren (1h oder mehr aufwärts) werde ich wieder auf den alten Monrach Plus zurück greifen, aber für Feierabendrunden oder Shuttle/Lift Support werde ich nicht mehr darauf verzichten =). Viel Spass beim ausprobieren!!

Cheers Manjk


----------



## sp247 (9. Mai 2016)

Aero9000 schrieb:


> Moinsän, habe evtl. vor mir auch ein Capra zu holen. wie sieht das eigentlich mit den uphill Eigenschaften aus. Welch Rahmengröße bräuchte ich bei 1,72m große?


Bei 1,72 solltest du dir die Größe M zulegen - ich habe mit einer Größe von 1,85 Größe L - bergauf ist kein Problem - du solltest aber bei 1200 HM oder steileren Anstiegen auf ein 30er Kettenblatt wechseln. Das Capra lässt sich sehr gut hochpedallieren - auch mit 180er Gabel !


----------



## sp247 (9. Mai 2016)

mtb_ul schrieb:


> Hallo Leute,
> ich brauche eure Meinung bzgl. einer Beschädigung an der Carbon-Sitzstrebe (rechts).
> Am Wochenende war ich mit meinem Capra im ruppigen Gelände unterwegs. Während der Fahrt hat sich zwischen Ritzelpaket und Kette ein kleiner Ast (Durchmesser höchstens 2cm) verfangen und hat beim Weitertreten dann an der Sitzstrebe blockiert. Hab mir nix weiter dabei gedacht, Ast entfernt und daheim kam dann das böse Erwachen. ich habe im Bereich der Steckachse an der Sitzstrebe (ich kann mir die Beschädigung nur aufgrund des Astes vorstellen) auffallende Schäden entdeckt. Die Carbonsitzstrebe ist mehrschichtig beschädigt, ich kann selber leider nicht beurteilen ob es sich nur um den Lack handelt oder auch das Carbonteil an sich beschädigt wurde (Risse?). Wie burteilt ihr das Foto? Hat jemand ähliche Erfahrungen? Ich frage mich wirklich, warum YT eine Sitzstrebe aus Carbon fertigt, wenn diese so leicht beschädigt werden kann. das stress mich jetzt echt, war die erste richtige Ausfahrt mit meinem neuen Bike... Ich hätte das Teil lieber aus AL, das wäre auf jeden Fall unempfindlicher. Danke für eure Meinung!
> Weiß nicht, ob ich so weiterfahren kann...
> ...


Ich meine auch das der Schaden durch die Kette gekommen ist. Bei Carbonrahmen würde ich alle Stellen wo die Kette lang geht oder gegenschlagen kann mit folgender Folie abkleben + auch das unter Rohr - da ist zwar schon Steinschlagfolie aber wenn da bei hoher Geschwindigkeit Steine gegenschlagen haste da ganz schnell Einschüsse im Carbon. Die Folie ist super ist etwas dicker als ein Fahrradschlauch - aber aufpassen nicht direkt auf den Rahmen kleben sondern unbedingt vorher die Stellen mit irgendeiner anderen Folie abkleben! Die Folie klebt extrem - bekommt man nur sehr schwer wieder ab ! Wird auch im Rennsport NASCAR verwendet !

http://www.voelkner.de/products/4141/Kautschukband-Scotch-2228-selbsverschweissend-3mx50-8mm.html


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mtb_ul (9. Mai 2016)

Hi Leute,

ich war am Wochenende mit meiner Bergziege unterwegs. Vorderrad ausgebaut, Bike in den Kofferraum, mit m Auto losgefahren und beim Ausladen und Aufbauen folgt die böse Überraschung... In der ganzen Vorfreude auf die Tagestour hab ich völlig vergessen, die Transportsicherung für die Vorderradbremse zwischen die Bremsbeläge zu klemmen. Bin beim Ein- oder Ausladen wohl an den Bremsgriff gekommen und die Bremse war dann natürlich zu. ich wollte mir dann aber die Tour nicht vermiesen lassen und hab mit Werkzeug die beiden Bremsbeläge vorsichtig auseinander gedrückt, nach 2 mal waren sie wieder fast im Originalzustand. Nur noch ein leichtes Kratzen der Scheiben ist beim Drehen des Vorderrads zu hören. Mir ist aufgefallen, dass sich der Druckpunkt der Bremse verändert hat. die Bremse beisst jetzt früher zu als vorher, den Bremsgriff der Hinterradbremse muss ich ein ganz schönes Stück zudrücken als jetzt die Vorderradbremse, vorher war es bei beiden etwa gleich. Nun meine Frage: kann ich durch das "gewaltsame" Auseinanderdrücken der Bremsbeläge die Kolben bzw. die Bremse beschädigen weil diese eventuell nicht gleichmäßig auseinandergedrückt werden (als "Werkzeug hatte ich leider nix anderes griffbereich als eine Messerklinge ) und warum hat sich der Druckpunkt der Bremse verlagert? 
Danke euch für die Antwort,
Grüße, Daniel


----------



## thehoff (9. Mai 2016)

Aero9000 schrieb:


> Moinsän, habe evtl. vor mir auch ein Capra zu holen. wie sieht das eigentlich mit den uphill Eigenschaften aus. Welch Rahmengröße bräuchte ich bei 1,72m große?



Ich bin auch 1,72 und fahr ein S und bin ganz zufrieden damit, yt hat mir zum S geraten weil ich genau dazwischen liege


----------



## Kadauz (9. Mai 2016)

mtb_ul schrieb:


> Hi Leute,
> 
> ich war am Wochenende mit meiner Bergziege unterwegs. Vorderrad ausgebaut, Bike in den Kofferraum, mit m Auto losgefahren und beim Ausladen und Aufbauen folgt die böse Überraschung... In der ganzen Vorfreude auf die Tagestour hab ich völlig vergessen, die Transportsicherung für die Vorderradbremse zwischen die Bremsbeläge zu klemmen. Bin beim Ein- oder Ausladen wohl an den Bremsgriff gekommen und die Bremse war dann natürlich zu. ich wollte mir dann aber die Tour nicht vermiesen lassen und hab mit Werkzeug die beiden Bremsbeläge vorsichtig auseinander gedrückt, nach 2 mal waren sie wieder fast im Originalzustand. Nur noch ein leichtes Kratzen der Scheiben ist beim Drehen des Vorderrads zu hören. Mir ist aufgefallen, dass sich der Druckpunkt der Bremse verändert hat. die Bremse beisst jetzt früher zu als vorher, den Bremsgriff der Hinterradbremse muss ich ein ganz schönes Stück zudrücken als jetzt die Vorderradbremse, vorher war es bei beiden etwa gleich. Nun meine Frage: kann ich durch das "gewaltsame" Auseinanderdrücken der Bremsbeläge die Kolben bzw. die Bremse beschädigen weil diese eventuell nicht gleichmäßig auseinandergedrückt werden (als "Werkzeug hatte ich leider nix anderes griffbereich als eine Messerklinge ) und warum hat sich der Druckpunkt der Bremse verlagert?
> Danke euch für die Antwort,
> Grüße, Daniel



Es ist völlig egal in welcher Reihenfolge man die Kolben zurückdrückt. Da dürfte nichts passieren. Was ich in solchen Fällen immer mache und wunderbar funktioniert:

1. Bremsbeläge entfernen
2. Mit nem (Kunststoff-)Reifenheber jeden einzelnen Kolben zurückdrücken
3. Bremsbeläge wieder einbauen
4. paar mal durchbremsen, damit sich die Beläge bzw. Kolben richtig ausrichten

Mach das doch einfach nochmal vorne und hinten, dann dürftest Du das ganze wieder "kalibriert" haben.


----------



## juh (9. Mai 2016)

Die Messerklinge ist doch ein gutes Werkzeug zur Zurückdrücken der Beläge. Da geht grundsätzlich nix kaputt. 
Ursache für den veränderten Druckpunkt könnte sein, dass ein Kolben nicht vollständig zurückgedrückt wurde und jetzt durch die Nachstellen ein Belag früher greift. Drück die Beläge nochmal vollständig zurück.

Zur Größe: hier lässt sich ja vorzüglich diskutieren. Ich fahr bei 1,73 Größe M und finde es sehr passend. Allerdings nerven mich sehr kompakte Räder arg...


----------



## ale2812 (9. Mai 2016)

Das ist doch ein ganz normaler Prozess um bei einer Bremse ohne Druckpunktverstellung eben diesen zu ändern. Selbst bei bremsen mit versteller mach ich das so


----------



## Aero9000 (9. Mai 2016)

Danke für eure Antworten.
Werde wahrscheinlich M nehmen , hab jetzt auch am Last herb M und komme damit sehr gut klar.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Aero9000 (9. Mai 2016)

Gibt es an dem Bike sonst irgendwelche Schwachstellen auf die man achten müsste z.b. Lager etc. ?


----------



## cdF600 (9. Mai 2016)

Hatte vorher ein Herb Fr. 
Öfters mal alle Lagerschrauben  kontrollieren. Die lösen sich gerne mal. Das Schaltwerk wird auch öfters locker. Sollte man im Auge behalten. Liegt aber weniger am Capra, als an Sram. 
Wenn man da ein bisschen drauf schaut, gibt's keine Schwachstellen. Scheint mir aber nicht ganz so ein Sorglos Bike wie das Last zu sein.


----------



## Aero9000 (9. Mai 2016)

Ja das Herb ist schon ein sorglos Bike, da reicht eigentlich nen Gartenschlauch und das waren mit der pflege


----------



## TheGoOn (10. Mai 2016)

Hat jemand von euch Probleme mit den innen verlegten Schaltzügen? Seid kurzem klemmt es bei mir irgendwie. Hab am we mit einem Kumpel einen neuen Schaltzug verlegt da dieser ausgeleiert war. Dabei ist uns aufgefallen das beim verlegen ein widerstand Auftritt und wir richtig Mühe hatten diesen zum Schaltwerk zubringen. Wir vermuten das irgendwo in der Leitung ein Knick ist. Jetzt kann ich wieder nicht auf die zwei kleinsten Ritzel schalten. Hatte jemand schon was ähnliches?


----------



## MTBKompase (10. Mai 2016)

Ich hab beim capra mit 1,79 ein M


----------



## Michael_MTB (11. Mai 2016)

Hallo zusammen,
ich bin am überlegen mir für den Kirk Dämpfer die Buchsen mit Nadellager zu holen.
http://www.probikeshop.com/de/de/daempferspacer-bos-gelagert-8-mm/110897.html
Hat einer von euch die schon mal verbaut?
Lohnt sich der Umbau, wird das Ansprechverhalten spürbar besser?


----------



## hixx (12. Mai 2016)

Habe seit Freitag auch mein Capra.

Nach den ersten Ausritten kann ich einfach nur sagen: Danke YT für so ein geiles Bike zu so einem Hammerpreis!


----------



## lordbritannia (12. Mai 2016)

hixx schrieb:


> Habe seit Freitag auch mein Carpa.
> 
> Nach den ersten Ausritten kann ich einfach nur sagen: Danke YT für so ein geiles Bike zu so einem Hammerpreis!


in der Tat einfach nur geil. Bin total begeistert von Capra, es fährt bergab wie ein Beast und sieht dabei richtig schick aus. Nur bei Transferstrecken (Asphalt/Waldwege) ist die Reifenwahl ein wenig "schwer" und träge. Zum Touren ist der HighRoller nicht wirklich geeignet....


----------



## Aero9000 (12. Mai 2016)

Wie lange ist im Normalfall die Lieferzeit bei YT?


----------



## frank70 (12. Mai 2016)

steht doch auf der homepage


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## log (12. Mai 2016)

Aero9000 schrieb:


> Wie lange ist im Normalfall die Lieferzeit bei YT?


also bei mir hatt es nach der Meldung, dass es losgeschickt wurde, 3 Tage gedauert bis es bei mir war. Allerdings wohne ich in Österreich


----------



## davidhellmann (14. Mai 2016)

Mal ne Frage an die Capra Besitzer. Bin am überlegen mein Speci Enduro 29 abzugeben und mir ein Capra zu holen und schwanke zwischen dem Alu Comp 1 und dem Comp CF. Klar, die erste Frage wäre alu vs Carbon. Im Grunde gibts da für mich keine klare Präferenz. Lettendlich gehts wohl um die 800 Euro Unterschied. Lohnt sich der Aufpreis vor allem auf die Komponenten bezogen oder ist es fast egal? Beim Rahmen weerden sicher die meisten sagen nimm den Carbon.

Was sagt die Menge hier?

Und gibts hier wen der auch ein 29er Speci Enduro hatte/hat und mir kurz sagen kann wie der Unterschied ausfallen wird?


----------



## frank70 (14. Mai 2016)

nur mal meine Meinung: für ein no-profi lohnt sich der unterschied sicher nicht. der pro würde eh das pro race nehmen. gewichtsunterschied ist nur ca. 400gr., die verbauten parts am al comp 1 sind gut


----------



## ale2812 (14. Mai 2016)

davidhellmann schrieb:


> Mal ne Frage an die Capra Besitzer. Bin am überlegen mein Speci Enduro 29 abzugeben und mir ein Capra zu holen und schwanke zwischen dem Alu Comp 1 und dem Comp CF. Klar, die erste Frage wäre alu vs Carbon. Im Grunde gibts da für mich keine klare Präferenz. Lettendlich gehts wohl um die 800 Euro Unterschied. Lohnt sich der Aufpreis vor allem auf die Komponenten bezogen oder ist es fast egal? Beim Rahmen weerden sicher die meisten sagen nimm den Carbon.
> 
> Was sagt die Menge hier?
> 
> Und gibts hier wen der auch ein 29er Speci Enduro hatte/hat und mir kurz sagen kann wie der Unterschied ausfallen wird?


wenn dir das geringere gewicht egal ist und somit keinen höhren betrag rechtfertigt, bleiben nur die minimalen unterschiede zw. sram gx und x1 (vernachlässigbar) und dann eben die beiden wichtigen faktoren:
LRS (ich hatte mit e13 lagern immer probleme - da sehe ich den dt swiss trotz gewichtsnachteil vorne, wenn man langfristig spass haben möchte)
gabel: pike vs. lyric. kommt auf dein einsatzgebiet an. die lyric soll den tests nach zu urteilen, schon vorteile haben und auch besser ansprechen, aber die pike ist auch keine schlechte gabel und hat tuning mäßig sehr viel potential (bspw. awk für 130.- euro)


----------



## davidhellmann (14. Mai 2016)

ale2812 schrieb:


> wenn dir das geringere gewicht egal ist und somit keinen höhren betrag rechtfertigt, bleiben nur die minimalen unterschiede zw. sram gx und x1 (vernachlässigbar) und dann eben die beiden wichtigen faktoren:
> LRS (ich hatte mit e13 lagern immer probleme - da sehe ich den dt swiss trotz gewichtsnachteil vorne, wenn man langfristig spass haben möchte)
> gabel: pike vs. lyric. kommt auf dein einsatzgebiet an. die lyric soll den tests nach zu urteilen, schon vorteile haben und auch besser ansprechen, aber die pike ist auch keine schlechte gabel und hat tuning mäßig sehr viel potential (bspw. awk für 130.- euro)



Das Top Alu Model hat auch die Lyrik 
Also geht es eher um die Laufräder. Ich find die e13 Naben so sexy, hehe. Aber das ist jetzt auch kein Kaufgrund. 

Also die Unterschiede wären wirklich nur
Carbon vs Alu — für mich wohl die schwierigste Frage
X1 vs GX — mir eher egal
Guide RS vs Guide R — (Unterschied nur in der Werkzeuglosen Verstellbarkeit?)
e13 TRS+ vs DT SWISS 1900 — mir wohl auch eher egal
13.5kg vs 13.9kg — aber das scheint wirklich fast nur Rahmen zu sein

Das wären die Unterschiede. Hm. Spricht eigentlich viel für das Alu und auch hätte ich vielleicht ein besseres Gefühl bei Alu. Nichts gegen Carbon, fahre mein CX Rad als Carbon. Aber beim Fully was dann doch eher mal umfällt ist Alu vielleicht auf lange Sicht dankbarer? Oder alles quatsch, 800 Euro auf den Tisch und fertig? Optisch sind beide ja ähnlich schick. Das Carbon schaut nen tick aggressiver aus und das alu dafür etwas filigraner.


----------



## ale2812 (14. Mai 2016)

achso, stimmt beide haben die lyrik! 
in anbetracht dessen, dass die carbon fertigung nicht auf einem perfekten niveau ist, ist das alu capra einfach der bessere deal. keinen stress durch mini risse in der lackschicht aufgrund von flex, sorglos bei stürzen, klemmung am auto & montageständer unklompliziert, überschreiten der drehmomente folgenlos usw.


----------



## davidhellmann (14. Mai 2016)

ale2812 schrieb:


> achso, stimmt beide haben die lyrik!
> in anbetracht dessen, dass die carbon fertigung nicht auf einem perfekten niveau ist, ist das alu capra einfach der bessere deal. keinen stress durch mini risse in der lackschicht aufgrund von flex, sorglos bei stürzen, klemmung am auto & montageständer unklompliziert, überschreiten der drehmomente folgenlos usw.




Hat mich wohl überzeugt. OK, der e13 Nabensound bleibt dann wohl auf der Strecke 
Muss ich mein 29er mal noch günstig verkaufen dann wird es wohl das Alu. Und man hat auch noch etwas Taler über um es zu optimieren.


----------



## toshmanu (14. Mai 2016)

Hey sagt mal,
bin gerade am zusammenbauen meines CAPRA AL Comp 1
Der Druckpunkt der Bremse (Guide R) ist ziemlich lau. 
Verstellen kann man den aber nicht? Muss ich gleich entlüften?
Das Set ist ja für die Remotestütze. 
Wie war das bei Euch?

Grüße
Manu


----------



## ale2812 (14. Mai 2016)

toshmanu schrieb:


> Hey sagt mal,
> bin gerade am zusammenbauen meines CAPRA AL Comp 1
> Der Druckpunkt der Bremse (Guide R) ist ziemlich lau.
> Verstellen kann man den aber nicht? Muss ich gleich entlüften?
> ...


das thema hatten wir eine seite zurück.

rad ausbauen, hebel sachte ziehen und loslassen - dabei blick auf die bremszange. du möchtest durch wiederholten ziehen und loslassen einen zustand erreichen, in dem die backen nicht komplett zurückfahren und somit früher zu packen, aber natürlich auch die bremsbacken nicht soweit zusammenfahren, dass du die bremsscheibe nicht mehr dazwischen bekommst. daher in ruhe und langsam vorgehen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## jayzi (14. Mai 2016)

toshmanu schrieb:


> Hey sagt mal,
> bin gerade am zusammenbauen meines CAPRA AL Comp 1
> Der Druckpunkt der Bremse (Guide R) ist ziemlich lau.
> Verstellen kann man den aber nicht? Muss ich gleich entlüften?
> ...



Entlüften musst Du grundsätzlich nicht. Das Set wird für die Reverb benötigtst, falls Du deren Leitung kürzt und Luft in die Leitung kommt (konnte ich vermeiden). Kürzen am besten aber erst, wenn Du die richtige Position der Stütze gefunden hast. Dabei dann auch die Leitung neu ausrichten, vorher die Halter auf dem Unterrohr lockern. Kleiner Tipp: die Remote passt auch bestens links unter den Lenker. Da reichen alle vorhandenen Klemmen aus. Funktioniert bei mir auch problemlos und ist optisch gefälliger. Mag aber Geschmackssache sein.


----------



## toshmanu (14. Mai 2016)

@ale2812 und @jayzi

Danke für die Tipps!
Sorry für's "Seite davor" übersehen...., 

Hatte gerade ne Testrunde, Gott ist das BIKE geil.....,


----------



## davidhellmann (14. Mai 2016)

Kurze andere Frage. Auf der Website steht ja: Lieferbar ab 13.07.2016
Heißt das man muss jetzt Zeitnah bestellen sonst kann es sein die Dinger sind wieder ausverkauft oder wie läuft das ab?
Und gezahlt wird nehm ich an bei Versand. Und stornieren kann ich theoretisch immer?


----------



## jayzi (14. Mai 2016)

davidhellmann schrieb:


> Kurze andere Frage. Auf der Website steht ja: Lieferbar ab 13.07.2016
> Heißt das man muss jetzt Zeitnah bestellen sonst kann es sein die Dinger sind wieder ausverkauft oder wie läuft das ab?
> Und gezahlt wird nehm ich an bei Versand. Und stornieren kann ich theoretisch immer?



Ja, wenn wech, dann wech.

Bezahlt werden muss bis 10 Tage vor dem genannten Liefertermin, hier also am besten, so dass das Geld am 3.7. bei YT eintrifft.

Stornieren müsstest Du tatsächlich jederzeit können, aber wenn Du Dir unsicher bist, solltest Du vielleicht gar nicht erst bestellen...


----------



## toshmanu (14. Mai 2016)

Also ich hab immer hin und her überlegt Datum 11.05. dann wieder 13.07. dann wieder 11.05....., beim letzten Mal 11.05. hab ich bestellt, via Nachnahme, was soll der Terz 
Am 10.05. hatte ich die Versandanzeige, am 12.05. war der Postbote bei mir, ich nicht, heute hab ich's auf der Dorfpostelle geholt, der Ersatzpostbeamte hatte große Augen gemacht als er die Nachnahme abkassieren musste, sagte irgendwas von: kann das sein.....,


----------



## davidhellmann (14. Mai 2016)

jayzi schrieb:


> Ja, wenn wech, dann wech.
> 
> Bezahlt werden muss bis 10 Tage vor dem genannten Liefertermin, hier also am besten, so dass das Geld am 3.7. bei YT eintrifft.
> 
> Stornieren müsstest Du tatsächlich jederzeit können, aber wenn Du Dir unsicher bist, solltest Du vielleicht gar nicht erst bestellen...



Ja easy, das war mehr darauf bezogen wann das Geld tatsächlich abgebucht wird. Wenn ich jetzt bestelle und morgen mir einer ein gebrauchtes hinstellt könnte ich ja sagen ich nehm das und fertig. Wenn ich zwei Monate vor Auslieferung bestellen "muss". Schwanke zwar immer noch etwas zwischen Carbon und Alu aber ich denke Alu ist vernünftiger. Aber erstmal muss mein 29er weg


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## davidhellmann (14. Mai 2016)

toshmanu schrieb:


> Also ich hab immer hin und her überlegt Datum 11.05. dann wieder 13.07. dann wieder 11.05....., beim letzten Mal 11.05. hab ich bestellt, via Nachnahme, was soll der Terz
> Am 10.05. hatte ich die Versandanzeige, am 12.05. war der Postbote bei mir, ich nicht, heute hab ich's auf der Dorfpostelle geholt, der Ersatzpostbeamte hatte große Augen gemacht als er die Nachnahme abkassieren musste, sagte irgendwas von: kann das sein.....,



Müsste eh erstmal schauen wegen Nachnahme. Wohne in Österreich und da fallen ja noch mal 40 mehr Versand an und 60 Euro ca. Kreditkarten kosten. Die 100,- zahl ich natürlich nicht gern  

Aber guter Punkt mit dem Daten da. Ich werde das mal beobachten


----------



## ale2812 (14. Mai 2016)

dann hast du die falsche kreditkarte! bzw warum nicht vorkasse?


----------



## davidhellmann (14. Mai 2016)

ale2812 schrieb:


> dann hast du die falsche kreditkarte! bzw warum nicht vorkasse?


https://www.yt-industries.com/zahlung

Ja OK, Vorkasse würde natürlich gehen. Aber KK etc. fallen überall extra Gebühren an. Die bringen mich jetzt nicht um aber muss man ja auch nicht zahlen wenn es anders geht


----------



## Skydiver81 (15. Mai 2016)

davidhellmann schrieb:


> Hat mich wohl überzeugt. OK, der e13 Nabensound bleibt dann wohl auf der Strecke
> Muss ich mein 29er mal noch günstig verkaufen dann wird es wohl das Alu. Und man hat auch noch etwas Taler über um es zu optimieren.


Ich seh es gerade anders, das carbon von yt taug ordentlich, hab das tue cf und bin zufrieden..wenn dir die 800€ jetzt nicht so sehr im Geldbeutel weh tun würd ich zum cf greifen, da der wiederverkaufswert auch besser ist und wenn du auf die e13 sound abfährst dann erst recht, später ärgerst du dich...


----------



## davidhellmann (15. Mai 2016)

Skydiver81 schrieb:


> Ich seh es gerade anders, das carbon von yt taug ordentlich, hab das tue cf und bin zufrieden..wenn dir die 800€ jetzt nicht so sehr im Geldbeutel weh tun würd ich zum cf greifen, da der wiederverkaufswert auch besser ist und wenn du auf die e13 sound abfährst dann erst recht, später ärgerst du dich...



Hm ja irgendwo hast du recht. Irgendwo vielleicht auch nicht. 
800,- mehr sind schon ne Ansage. Klingt halt fast nach 1000.  
Na mal schauen, aktuell liegt das Alu vorn. Mein Speci ist verkauft, deswegen wird es wohl bald ernst werden. 

Andere Frage wäre die klassische. Wie sieht es wohl aus mit neuen Modellen? Wann kommen die bei YT immer? Hab jetzt kein stress mit kaufen. 

Und dann überleg ich natürlich was noch so an Rädern in Frage kommt aber letztendlich wohl nur das Capra oder ein Strive. Und Shapeshifter mag ich glaub nicht.


----------



## jayzi (15. Mai 2016)

davidhellmann schrieb:


> Hm ja irgendwo hast du recht. Irgendwo vielleicht auch nicht.
> 800,- mehr sind schon ne Ansage. Klingt halt fast nach 1000.
> Na mal schauen, aktuell liegt das Alu vorn. Mein Speci ist verkauft, deswegen wird es wohl bald ernst werden.
> 
> ...



Ein Kumpel hat ein Strive und leider nur Ärger. Ist sicherlich ein Einzelfall bzw. trifft nicht alle Käufer, aber dieses Mal ist das Rad erstmal bei Canyon für "4-5 Wochen", weil die Verklebung von Innenlager und Carbonrahmen nicht mehr in Ordnung ist. Ich würde nicht zu Carbon greifen. Die vermeintlichen Vorteile sind für mich keine. Gewicht uninteressant, besserer Wiederverkaufswert erkauft durch deutlich höherem Preis, schlecht reparabel. Nur um die wichtigsten zu nennen. 

Bionicon hat letztens ähnlich interessante Enduro-Konfigs vorgestellt. Bin trotzdem beim Capra geblieben. Unterm Strich preislich noch interessanter.


----------



## jayzi (15. Mai 2016)

Was kann man wohl von einem 2017er Baujahr erwarten? Neue RS-Deluxe-Dämpfer, neue Reverb, aber ansonsten wird sich nichts großartig tun. Zudem vermute ich, dass die Preise anziehen werden. Entweder durch Preiserhöhung oder Komponenten ein Level niedriger. Aaron muss ja auch irgendwie bezahlt werden.


----------



## davidhellmann (15. Mai 2016)

jayzi schrieb:


> Was kann man wohl von einem 2017er Baujahr erwarten? Neue RS-Deluxe-Dämpfer, neue Reverb, aber ansonsten wird sich nichts großartig tun. Zudem vermute ich, dass die Preise anziehen werden. Entweder durch Preiserhöhung oder Komponenten ein Level niedriger. Aaron muss ja auch irgendwie bezahlt werden.



hehe, ja dachte eher wenn an ganz neue modelle. wie ist denn der zyklus bei yt?
Aber im Grunde auch egal. Müsste ich sicher noch ne zeit warten. Auch eurobike abwarten macht wohl wenig sinn. Ok das neue Speci Enduro würde mich schon interessieren aber da bekomm ich 2800 wohl nichts 

Large ist wohl auch gesetzt. 182 cm / 86 sl. bin zwar auf der website bei m aber denke l taugt mir eher.


----------



## ale2812 (15. Mai 2016)

"neue" modelle kommen frühstens mitte januar.


----------



## Vogelsberger (16. Mai 2016)

Als mein CF Comp vorletzte Woche kam hatte die HR Bremse auch keinen Druckpunkt.
Scheint von der unter dem Dämpfer verlegten Leitung zu kommen.
Zumindest würde das zu 99% so ausgehen schraubt man die Leitung ab,führt sie durch den Dämpfer und wieder an ohne zu entlüften.

War mir aber egal da ich die Guide sowieso direkt demontiert und gegen eine MT7 getauscht habe, die sich übrigens farblich perfekt ans gelb-schwarze Capra schmiegt.

Zur Lyrik:
Die bekam direkt den kleinen Service,sprich 10ml 30iger Öl in jedes Rohrbein und die Lufteinheit habe ich nochmal rausgezogen und mit Dynamic Gabelfett versorgt.

Bin zum ersten ausritt eine 43km Strecke mit so 600hm gefahren.
Anfangs war die Lyrik bockig, weil neu, dann kamen so 10km Wurzel/Kicker/Table bereich und danach merkte man richtig wie sie anfing zu leben.

Eine Pike habe ich im daneben geparkten Slide 160 Carbon, die ist auch ok.

Charger haben beide.

Die Lyrik wirkt etwas steifer.

Das Slide hat, wegen des steileren Lenkwinkels bergab etwas nachteile, konditionsschwach hat es dank 2x10 etwas Vorteile zum 32x10-42 Capra. Was aber auch täuschen kann da ich sm Slide schon lange hinten mit Ardent 2,4 oder DHR2 2,3 fahre und am Capra direkt den 2,4er HRII hinten getretten habe.
und das sind eben 750g hinterrreifen mit um 25 Watt gegen einen 950g HRII mit um 50 Watt.

Das merkt man bei 43km halt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## zichl (16. Mai 2016)

Vogelsberger schrieb:


> Als mein CF Comp vorletzte Woche kam hatte die HR Bremse auch keinen Druckpunkt.
> Scheint von der unter dem Dämpfer verlegten Leitung zu kommen.
> Zumindest würde das zu 99% so ausgehen schraubt man die Leitung ab,führt sie durch den Dämpfer und wieder an ohne zu entlüften.
> 
> ...


Der highroller am capra ist doch dual oder? Der hat doch auch nur etwas über 30 Watt. Der ardent sicher auch eher 30 als 25 Watt.


----------



## davidhellmann (17. Mai 2016)

Nach ein paar Nächten schlafen ist das Capra nach wie vor der erste Ansprechpartner. 
Was mich gewundert hat nachdem ich noch ein paar Geos verglichen habe, sind die relativ "langen" Kettenstreben. Da hat das Speci 650B / Strive noch mal etwas weniger. Mein Speci hatte sogar 430mm bei 29". nun gut  Die einzigste Frage die ich mir hier wirklich stelle ist, ob das Capra dann wirklich verspielter ist. 


Größe bin ich noch nicht 100% sicher bei 182 / 86SL aber L wird wohl die bessere Wahl sein. Saß letztens auf nem Trek Slash in M und das war schon recht winzig. Würde wohl die SRAM Bremsen gegen meine Zee noch tauschen. Und Vorbau / Lenker gegen meine Sixpack Sachen (Millenium 35mm + 35mm Vorbau).


----------



## Skydiver81 (17. Mai 2016)

Bei deiner größe nimm das L, bin selbst 183 und hab auf einem m gesessen, viiiel zu kurzer reach, kam mir vor wie auf einem kinderrad


----------



## MTBKompase (17. Mai 2016)

Ich bin 178 mit 80SL und habe M
Nimm du die L


----------



## jayzi (17. Mai 2016)

davidhellmann schrieb:


> Nach ein paar Nächten schlafen ist das Capra nach wie vor der erste Ansprechpartner.
> Was mich gewundert hat nachdem ich noch ein paar Geos verglichen habe, sind die relativ "langen" Kettenstreben. Da hat das Speci 650B / Strive noch mal etwas weniger. Mein Speci hatte sogar 430mm bei 29". nun gut  Die einzigste Frage die ich mir hier wirklich stelle ist, ob das Capra dann wirklich verspielter ist.
> 
> 
> Größe bin ich noch nicht 100% sicher bei 182 / 86SL aber L wird wohl die bessere Wahl sein. Saß letztens auf nem Trek Slash in M und das war schon recht winzig. Würde wohl die SRAM Bremsen gegen meine Zee noch tauschen. Und Vorbau / Lenker gegen meine Sixpack Sachen (Millenium 35mm + 35mm Vorbau).



Die 7mm weniger an der Kettenstrebe erkauft sich das Strive mit einem arg verschwurbeltem Sitzrohr. Schön find ich das nicht, aber das ist wohl wieder eine Frage des Geschmacks.  Ich denke, dass man die Geometrien schlecht in der Theorie vergleichen kann. Der darauf zu fahrende Körper muss dazu passen.  Ich fühle mich auf meinem Capra pudelwohl, ich sitze direkt "im" Rad. So muss es für mich sein. Und dazu finde ich es flink und verspielt, auch wenn das Strive auf dem Papier weniger Reach hat. Ob es noch besser passt? Ich werde es nie erfahren.


----------



## davidhellmann (17. Mai 2016)

Skydiver81 schrieb:


> Bei deiner größe nimm das L, bin selbst 183 und hab auf einem m gesessen, viiiel zu kurzer reach, kam mir vor wie auf einem kinderrad



Nichts gegen mein BMX ja!


----------



## davidhellmann (17. Mai 2016)

Ja das sind jetzt die üblichen Gedanken kurz vorm kauf. Mein Quarterhorse hat 416mm Hinterbau bei 29  Das fährt sich wie ein BMX. 
OK, aber mit der Größe scheint L wohl dann auf jeden Fall zu passen. Fahre sonst auch alles in L, von daher.


----------



## lordbritannia (18. Mai 2016)

Vogelsberger schrieb:


> Als mein CF Comp vorletzte Woche kam hatte die HR Bremse auch keinen Druckpunkt.
> Scheint von der unter dem Dämpfer verlegten Leitung zu kommen.
> Zumindest würde das zu 99% so ausgehen schraubt man die Leitung ab,führt sie durch den Dämpfer und wieder an ohne zu entlüften.
> 
> ...



sehr interessant, 

Reifen: ich habe ja bereits geschrieben, dass der HRII für hinten für Touren mit dem schweren DT Swiss LRS nicht geeignet ist (auch wenn man mit Milch fährt). Aber bergab und im Nassen ist er schon genial. Muss man entscheiden, wann man hauptsächlich fährt.

Thema Druckpunkt Guide R bei AL Comp1: Ich habe vorne einen enorme Verschiebung des Druckpunktes festgestellt, Vorderbremse bremst kaum noch. Ich werde mal die Bremsbeläge ausbauen, Kolben zurückdrücken und schauen, ob das hilft. Bin kein Experte was Bremseinstellung angeht, aber durch den Ausbau und Einbau bin ich bestimmt mal an den Hebel gekommen. Schade, da wäre die RSC sicherlich netter, aber man kann nicht alles haben.

Lyrik: ich fahre ebenfalls die Pike (140mm) am AM und erkenne marginale Unterschiede zur Lyrik. Ich habe auch noch nicht das "perfekte" Setup gefunden, ist ja als Amateur nicht immer einfach. Der größte Unterschied ist allerdings der Federweg daher hinkt der Vergleich eigentlich ...

32 Blatt: uiiihh, nicht ohne. Habe mir schon öfters 30er gewünscht, aber irgendwann geht es auch wieder bergab. Ich fahre das einfach mal ein wenig und


----------



## lordbritannia (18. Mai 2016)

davidhellmann schrieb:


> Nach ein paar Nächten schlafen ist das Capra nach wie vor der erste Ansprechpartner.
> Was mich gewundert hat nachdem ich noch ein paar Geos verglichen habe, sind die relativ "langen" Kettenstreben. Da hat das Speci 650B / Strive noch mal etwas weniger. Mein Speci hatte sogar 430mm bei 29". nun gut  Die einzigste Frage die ich mir hier wirklich stelle ist, ob das Capra dann wirklich verspielter ist.
> 
> 
> Größe bin ich noch nicht 100% sicher bei 182 / 86SL aber L wird wohl die bessere Wahl sein. Saß letztens auf nem Trek Slash in M und das war schon recht winzig. Würde wohl die SRAM Bremsen gegen meine Zee noch tauschen. Und Vorbau / Lenker gegen meine Sixpack Sachen (Millenium 35mm + 35mm Vorbau).


Die Kettenstreben vom Capra sind nicht lang, 430mm ist vollkommen ok und Standard. Das Rädchen ist verspielt, aber auch ein Beast bergab und du willst ja auch manchmal bergauf fahren. Mache dir da keine Sorgen. Ich kann dir das AL Comp 1 ohne jeden Zweifel empfehlen, ich bereue den Kauf auf keinen Fall. Das einzige was "upgradefähig" ist in der Zukunft ist der LRS (zu schwer). Aber erstmal tune ich nichts an dem Rad....YT hat es genial zusammengestellt.

Größe auf jeden Fall L, die Rädchen fallen ziemlich klein aus. Wenn du den Vorbau noch verkürzen möchtest, dann sitzt du wie ein Affe aufm Schleifstein auf dem M. Bin 1,92 (93SL) und habe XL, es dürfte keinen Zentimeter kleiner sein.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bashhard (18. Mai 2016)

Nimm definitiv das L, habe bei 1,80m ein L und fühle mich super wohl!


----------



## MTBKompase (18. Mai 2016)

Dringende frage!!!! 
Wenn man bei yt das ganze Rad einschicken muss, bekomme ich dann von denen einen Karton dafür?


----------



## lordbritannia (18. Mai 2016)

MTBKompase schrieb:


> Dringende frage!!!!
> Wenn man bei yt das ganze Rad einschicken muss, bekomme ich dann von denen einen Karton dafür?


Du hast deinen karton nicht mehr? Dann musst du bestimmt einen kaufen....


----------



## OliverH (18. Mai 2016)

Ich hab ein CF Comp bei 1,86m in L und es fühlt sich perfekt an. Einzig den Lenker finde ich etwas schmal. Außerdem sind die Griffe so gebaut, dass man jeweils noch ca. 1cm nach innen greift, das macht dann also 750mm.

Am Nerve AM habe ich mir einen 780mm Lenker montiert, mit Griffen, die ich ganz weit außen greifen kann. Die Differenz macht sich deutlich am Capra bemerkbar, leider negativ. Bisher rede ich mir ein, dass das für schnelles Bergabfahren praktischer ist, da man nicht an Bäumen hängen bleibt. Mal schauen, ob ich da nochmal nachrüsten muss.


----------



## MTBKompase (18. Mai 2016)

lordbritannia schrieb:


> Du hast deinen karton nicht mehr? Dann musst du bestimmt einen kaufen....


Ich hab meinen Karton noch. Ich stelle die Frage, Weil ich ihn vllt anderweitig brauche


----------



## zichl (18. Mai 2016)

Nein, wenn du einen Karton brauchst dann musst du dir den schicken lassen. Das kostet dann natürlich den Karton + Versand.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Aero9000 (18. Mai 2016)

Also habe jetzt vor 1min. mein Capra CF Pro Race bestellt in M
Mal schauen wann es kommt.

Freue mich schon sehr drauf


----------



## MTBKompase (18. Mai 2016)

In welchen Fällen müsste ich zB den Rahmen einschicken?


----------



## evilbrot (18. Mai 2016)

Wo wir gerade bei Rahmengrößen sind klinke ich mich auch mal kurz ein. Das AL Comp 2 ist wieder in L und XL lieferbar (naja, zumindest nicht mehr ausverkauft ). Ich bin 1,90 groß und hab ne SL von 90. Zu welchen der beiden würdet ihr mir raten? Aus den vorherigen Kommentaren tendiere ich jetzt zu XL.


----------



## jayzi (18. Mai 2016)

MTBKompase schrieb:


> In welchen Fällen müsste ich zB den Rahmen einschicken?


Garantieabwicklung, Crash Replacement, Weiterverkauf. 

Ich würde den teuer bezahlten Originalkarton für nichts anderes verwenden, sondern schön aufbewahren.


----------



## Sushi1976 (18. Mai 2016)

evilbrot schrieb:


> Wo wir gerade bei Rahmengrößen sind klinke ich mich auch mal kurz ein. Das AL Comp 2 ist wieder in L und XL lieferbar (naja, zumindest nicht mehr ausverkauft ). Ich bin 1,90 groß und hab ne SL von 90. Zu welchen der beiden würdet ihr mir raten? Aus den vorherigen Kommentaren tendiere ich jetzt zu XL.



Ich würde bei 1,90 nur zum XL greifen, bin letzte Woche das AL Comp 1 vom Bruder probegefahren, absolut Top das Bike. Bin 1,80 und würde auch nur L wählen. Fällt für mich eher kurz aus das Capra. 
Gruß Marco


----------



## davidhellmann (18. Mai 2016)

Oh man, grad noch das Radon SWOOP 9.0 angeschaut. Ich hasse es wenn ich mich entscheiden muss. Hab den anderen Thread dazu schon gelesen…  Werd wohl noch abwarten bis Ende Juni und ich wieder aus dem Urlaub komme. Das Radon hat noch mal nen Tick bessere Teile. Ist nen Tick länger. Sonst ja recht gleich alles… Aber tendenz immer noch YT…


----------



## jayzi (18. Mai 2016)

davidhellmann schrieb:


> Oh man, grad noch das Radon SWOOP 9.0 angeschaut. Ich hasse es wenn ich mich entscheiden muss. Hab den anderen Thread dazu schon gelesen…  Werd wohl noch abwarten bis Ende Juni und ich wieder aus dem Urlaub komme. Das Radon hat noch mal nen Tick bessere Teile. Ist nen Tick länger. Sonst ja recht gleich alles… Aber tendenz immer noch YT…



Ja, die Ausstattung ist sehr ähnlich. Die Geometrie scheint länger zu sein (4cm mehr Reach bei Vergleich 18" zur Capra-M). Ggfs. kann man ja eine Größe kleiner nehmen. Das Rad hatte ich auch im Auge, hatte es aber gerade wegen des Vivid-Dämpfers ausgeschlossen (auch wenn auf dem Papier besser). Hat keine dreistufige Druckstufenanpassung per Hebel. Das wollte ich einfach nicht missen. Ich denke, das Capra bleibt in diesem Vergleich der Allrounder. Das Swoop 170 scheint doch noch eine Spur Abfahrt-orientierter zu sein. Die dreifache Geometrieumstellung ist vermutlich eher ein Gimmick, das man einmal einstellt und dann für immer so lässt?! Schwer zu sagen.


----------



## davidhellmann (18. Mai 2016)

jayzi schrieb:


> Ja, die Ausstattung ist sehr ähnlich. Die Geometrie scheint länger zu sein (4cm mehr Reach bei Vergleich 18" zur Capra-M). Ggfs. kann man ja eine Größe kleiner nehmen. Das Rad hatte ich auch im Auge, hatte es aber gerade wegen des Vivid-Dämpfers ausgeschlossen (auch wenn auf dem Papier besser). Hat keine dreistufige Druckstufenanpassung per Hebel. Das wollte ich einfach nicht missen. Ich denke, das Capra bleibt in diesem Vergleich der Allrounder. Das Swoop 170 scheint doch noch eine Spur Abfahrt-orientierter zu sein. Die dreifache Geometrieumstellung ist vermutlich eher ein Gimmick, das man einmal einstellt und dann für immer so lässt?! Schwer zu sagen.




Vivid klar, das stimmt so. Sagen wir so, das Bike wird zu 80% auf Hometrails bewegt ab und an mal im Urlaub. Das härteste was ich bisher gefahren bin waren 2 Tage Finale (die nicht Defender Tour). Aber da bin ich dann auch mal Mädchen und steig mal ab. Also vollgas Ballern wird es wohl nicht geben bei mir (was auch immer vollgas bedeutet, liest man ja hier gern). Das Capra scheint da vielleicht etwas Spaßiger zu sein.


----------



## jayzi (18. Mai 2016)

davidhellmann schrieb:


> Vivid klar, das stimmt so. Sagen wir so, das Bike wird zu 80% auf Hometrails bewegt ab und an mal im Urlaub. Das härteste was ich bisher gefahren bin waren 2 Tage Finale (die nicht Defender Tour). Aber da bin ich dann auch mal Mädchen und steig mal ab. Also vollgas Ballern wird es wohl nicht geben bei mir (was auch immer vollgas bedeutet, liest man ja hier gern). Das Capra scheint da vielleicht etwas Spaßiger zu sein.



Fürs Vollgasballern gibts noch das Tues.  Letztlich ist es wirklich die Qual der Wahl. Wenn man das Jeffsy beim Enduro-Worldcup sieht, kann man sich auch am Kopf kratzen, wenn man sich grad nach langem Überlegen als Nicht-Vollgasballerer fürs Capra entschieden hat... https://instagram.com/p/BFeaAPoO3LB/


----------



## DiscoBlumentopf (19. Mai 2016)

MTBKompase schrieb:


> Dringende frage!!!!
> Wenn man bei yt das ganze Rad einschicken muss, bekomme ich dann von denen einen Karton dafür?


Du kannst auch mal beim lokalen Fahrradhändler fragen ob die einen Karton für dich haben, falls du den originalen unbedingt behalten möchtest.  Bei ihm fliegen die Dinger sowieso nur in den Müll.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ale2812 (19. Mai 2016)

davidhellmann schrieb:


> Oh man, grad noch das Radon SWOOP 9.0 angeschaut. Ich hasse es wenn ich mich entscheiden muss. Hab den anderen Thread dazu schon gelesen…  Werd wohl noch abwarten bis Ende Juni und ich wieder aus dem Urlaub komme. Das Radon hat noch mal nen Tick bessere Teile. Ist nen Tick länger. Sonst ja recht gleich alles… Aber tendenz immer noch YT…


beim neuen swoop 170 haben sie leider die kennlinie des hinterbau enorm verändert. früher war es auch recht progressiv, wodurch man auch bei großen sprüngen, harten gerumpel, den federweg effektiv genutzt hat. jetzt haben sie die progression fast komplett abgebaut und einen sehr linearen hinterbau draus gemacht. das empfinde ich für ein "ein-bike-für-alles" nicht ideal. ABER für anfänger oder fahrer, deren einsatzgebiet nicht auch >5m sprünge, dh strecken, road gaps, drops >>1m, ist das so ein sehr komfortables bike, dass den federweg etwas uneffizient nutzt.


----------



## ale2812 (19. Mai 2016)

zum thema capra und yt service:

ich hatte eines der allerersten capras (damals direkt am release-tag bestellt) und hatte jetzt aufgrund von einen oberflächlichen riss aufgrund der unpassenden schaltaugen und den nicht 100% der norm entsprechenden 180mm PM-Aufnahme den rahmen eingeschickt. Rahmen war also 2 jahre alt!

anstatt nur den hinterbau auszutauschen, habe ich heute einen komplett neuen rahmen, neuen steuersatz und neue schaltaugen erhalten! 

vielen dank dafür!


----------



## Drahtesel_ (19. Mai 2016)

ale2812 schrieb:


> zum thema capra und yt service:
> 
> ich hatte eines der allerersten capras (damals direkt am release-tag bestellt) und hatte jetzt aufgrund von einen oberflächlichen riss aufgrund der unpassenden schaltaugen und den nicht 100% der norm entsprechenden 180mm PM-Aufnahme den rahmen eingeschickt. Rahmen war also 2 jahre alt!
> 
> ...



Frechheit.... wie kann man nur so kulant sein.  

YT ist vom Service wirklich vorbildlich und bei Problemen drehen Sie einem nicht den Rücken zu.

Hoffe diese Einstellung wird auch in Zukunft beibehalten und vom Team "gelebt".


----------



## ale2812 (19. Mai 2016)

Drahtesel_ schrieb:


> Frechheit.... wie kann man nur so kulant sein.
> 
> YT ist vom Service wirklich vorbildlich und bei Problemen drehen Sie einem nicht den Rücken zu.
> 
> Hoffe diese Einstellung wird auch in Zukunft beibehalten und vom Team "gelebt".



ich hatte im aug 2011 mal einen tues 2010 rahmen kaputt ("sollbruchstelle" schweißnaht kettenstrebe) gemacht und im austausch (mit etwas meckern - wegen der zeit) einen tues 2011 rahmen mit neuen dämpfer bekommen!

service ist und war also wirklich immer super!


----------



## davidhellmann (19. Mai 2016)

Sounds good!


----------



## MTBKompase (20. Mai 2016)

Hat zwar nix mit YT direkt zu tu. Aber trotzdem mega geil.
Hab meinen Monarch wegen Kratzern am Dämpferkörper eingeschickt. yt meinte aus Erfahrung dass ich wahrscheinlich was bezahlen muss. Kam heute die Mail, dass Sram den Dämpfer im Rahmen der Garantie einfach getauscht hat. 
Bin ein freudiger Kunde


----------



## davidhellmann (20. Mai 2016)

Hab mit YT geschrieben und die haben mir zum Carbon geraten


----------



## frank70 (20. Mai 2016)

aus welchem grund ?


----------



## davidhellmann (21. Mai 2016)

frank70 schrieb:


> aus welchem grund ?


na weil es geiler ist


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Vogelsberger (21. Mai 2016)

hab selbst ein yf cf comp capra und mag es mehr als mein slide carbon 160 was etwas am flachen lw liegt. Nur muss ich beim yt etwas bemängeln das der carbon rahmen am unterrohr so weich ist das man ihn mit den fingern verformen kann.

genau geht das an den schwarz lackierten stellen des cf comp im bereich oberhalb daempfer aufnahme bis steuersatz. wenn man da mit zwei fingern von unten an unterror drückt merkt man das er da nachgibt.
das finde ich etwas schade. lieber 150g mehr und das wäre ohne nachgiebigkeit.

hat das slide nicht.


----------



## Nico Laus (22. Mai 2016)

Wtf!?

Vielleicht ist es ablösende Farbe oder Schutzfolie?


----------



## Vogelsberger (22. Mai 2016)

probiers doch. sollte an jedem cf capra moeglich sein.

definitiv ist es keine abloesende farbe oder schutzfolie.


----------



## jayzi (22. Mai 2016)

Vogelsberger schrieb:


> probiers doch. sollte an jedem cf capra moeglich sein.
> 
> definitiv ist es keine abloesende farbe oder schutzfolie.



Das ist schon spannend. Kannst Du eventuell ein Foto knipsen oder ein kurzes Video drehen, damit man sich das besser vorstellen kann?


----------



## xblubba (22. Mai 2016)

Vogelsberger schrieb:


> genau geht das an den schwarz lackierten stellen des cf comp im bereich oberhalb daempfer aufnahme bis steuersatz. wenn man da mit zwei fingern von unten an unterror drückt merkt man das er da nachgibt.
> das finde ich etwas schade. lieber 150g mehr und das wäre ohne nachgiebigkeit.
> 
> hat das slide nicht.



Also an meinem 2016er Rahmen gibt definitiv nichts nach,nicht mal Ansatzweise......


----------



## _Sebo_ (22. Mai 2016)

Bei mir lässt sich nichts mit zwei Fingern verformen...
Was manche hier für Experimente machen, anstatt die Räder einfach zu fahren. 

Jemand auch die Atlas Pedale mitgekauft und Spiel im Lager in Richtung Gewinde!?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hawk77 (22. Mai 2016)

_Sebo_ schrieb:


> .....
> 
> Jemand auch die Atlas Pedale mitgekauft und Spiel im Lager in Richtung Gewinde!?


Hi Sebo, hatte an 2 Paar Atlas Pedalen genau das gleiche, wir haben Sie zerlegt aber es  war alles in Ordnung, ich weiss nicht ob das Spiel direkt im Lager dann entsteht. Hab mal in englischen Foren das gleiche gefunden, muss also bekannt sein.
Keine Ahnung was Race Face dazu sagt, ich werde keine mehr fahren. Für den Preis, nach wenigen Tagen Spiel geht garnicht.
Bei mir ist das Spiel dann in beide Richtungen.

gruss hawk


----------



## _Sebo_ (22. Mai 2016)

Danke für die Antwort, Hawk.

Hast du auch direkt bei YT gekauft?
Wie bist du damit umgegangen?

Bei mir haben es auch beide Pedale.

Gruß Sebo


----------



## hawk77 (22. Mai 2016)

_Sebo_ schrieb:


> Danke für die Antwort, Hawk.
> 
> Hast du auch direkt bei YT gekauft?
> Wie bist du damit umgegangen?
> ...


Nein ich habe nicht bei Yt die Pedalen bestellt. ich meinte auch nicht nur beide Pedale sondern 2 Paar davon sogar ^^.
Daher die Enttäuschung.
Ich hab die Pedalen mit den Bikes verkauft. Daher hab ich nichts mehr reklamiert.
Aber du könntest mal Race Face direkt anschreiben, würd mich mal interessieren was die dazu sagen.
YT natürlich auch und das auf jeden Fall ansprechen.

gruss hawk


----------



## _Sebo_ (22. Mai 2016)

Werde berichten!


----------



## Living (22. Mai 2016)

Kann mir jemand auf die schnelle mal die Drehmoment für den Renthal Apex geben?! Habe gerade an der Gabelschaftklemmung eine Schraube abgerissen ;-(


----------



## gab-star (22. Mai 2016)

5Nm


----------



## Living (22. Mai 2016)

Danke dir!
5 Nm für alle, Schaftklemmung, Lenkerklemmung, Vorbau/Steuersatz?


----------



## gab-star (23. Mai 2016)

Ja, in folgende Reihenfolge laut renthal:
1. Lenkerklemmung unten (no gap)
2. Lenkerklemmung oben
3. Schaftklemmung


----------



## jayzi (23. Mai 2016)

_Sebo_ schrieb:


> Jemand auch die Atlas Pedale mitgekauft und Spiel im Lager in Richtung Gewinde!?



Ich habe die Pedale zusammen mit dem Capra gekauft. Null Spiel. 1A-Ware. Ich ordne Race Face eher als Premiumanbieter ein, der hoffentlich einen entsprechenden Replacement-Service anbietet.


----------



## Michael_MTB (23. Mai 2016)

Servus,
ich habe seit August 2015 ein Capra CF Pro.
Leider habe ich ein knarzen was aus der Verbindung Gabelschaft - Gabel zu kommen scheint.
Es tritt vor allem beim starken anbremsen mit der Vorderbremse auf, wie z.B. beim Hinterrad versetzen oder bei schnell auf einander folgenden Schlägen.
Wie man im BOS Forum liest scheint dies bei der Deville häufiger zu sein.

Hat einer von euch dies schon bei YT reklamiert?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Schepperbeppo (23. Mai 2016)

Michael_MTB schrieb:


> Servus,
> ich habe seit August 2015 ein Capra CF Pro.
> Leider habe ich ein knarzen was aus der Verbindung Gabelschaft - Gabel zu kommen scheint.
> Es tritt vor allem beim starken anbremsen mit der Vorderbremse auf, wie z.B. beim Hinterrad versetzen oder bei schnell auf einander folgenden Schlägen.
> ...



Hatte ich auch, Gabel geht zu Bos, bleibt da eine gefühlte Ewigkeit und kommt mit einem neu verpressten Schaft zurück.


----------



## Michael_MTB (23. Mai 2016)

freedolin80 schrieb:


> Hatte ich auch, Gabel geht zu Bos, bleibt da eine gefühlte Ewigkeit und kommt mit einem neu verpressten Schaft zurück.


Danke für die Info.
Geht die Abwicklung über Sports Nut?


----------



## Schepperbeppo (23. Mai 2016)

Michael_MTB schrieb:


> Danke für die Info.
> Geht die Abwicklung über Sports Nut?


Ging bei mir direkt über yt.


----------



## diShmO (23. Mai 2016)

Hallo YT Capra Fahrer... Ich hoffe ich bin im richtigen Forum bzw Thread 
Möchte mir auch ein Capra zu legen und würde gerne mal wissen ob jemand im Rhein Main Gebiet (FFM , Taunus) eins in L hat damit ich mal Probesitzen und fühlen kann ?!


----------



## Rischar (23. Mai 2016)

Bin seit gestern komplett auf YT unterwegs. Nach dem Tues musste einfach der kleine Bruder folgen 
Ich habe mich bewusst für die günstige Version entschieden und rüste diese auf. Was mir noch fehlt ist n Kettenführung. Hat Jemand Erfahrungen mit einer anderen Führung (als die Standard e13 TRS+)? Oder läuft diese perfekt?
Ich fand das Rad gestern relativ laut. Klar, durch eine Führung wird's leiser. Aber vlt reduziert eine andere Kettenführung (mit Führungsrolle) die Lautstärke noch weiter... mein Tues ist sehr leise. Das will ich beim Capra auch.

@diShmO
wie groß bist du?


----------



## Living (23. Mai 2016)

Jemand nochmal schnell die Drehmomente für den Dämpfer im CF Rahmen parat? Danke!


----------



## ale2812 (23. Mai 2016)

Glaube 12nm, steht aber auf der Explosionszeichnung und die ist schnell bei yt runtergeladen


----------



## jayzi (24. Mai 2016)

ale2812 schrieb:


> und die ist schnell bei yt runtergeladen



Das wäre sehr hilfreich, aber wo genau?


----------



## frank70 (24. Mai 2016)

kllcke dein bike an, ganz unten ist die aufbaunleitung  mit den angaben


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## jayzi (24. Mai 2016)

frank70 schrieb:


> kllcke dein bike an, ganz unten ist die aufbaunleitung  mit den angaben



Wow... So weit hab ich noch nie gescrollt! Danke. Ich könnte mir vorstellen, dass diese Infos noch besser im Bereich Service aufgehoben wären. Zumindest wäre ich dann schneller fündig geworden.


----------



## diShmO (24. Mai 2016)

Rischar schrieb:


> Bin seit gestern komplett auf YT unterwegs. Nach dem Tues musste einfach der kleine Bruder folgen
> Ich habe mich bewusst für die günstige Version entschieden und rüste diese auf. Was mir noch fehlt ist n Kettenführung. Hat Jemand Erfahrungen mit einer anderen Führung (als die Standard e13 TRS+)? Oder läuft diese perfekt?
> Ich fand das Rad gestern relativ laut. Klar, durch eine Führung wird's leiser. Aber vlt reduziert eine andere Kettenführung (mit Führungsrolle) die Lautstärke noch weiter... mein Tues ist sehr leise. Das will ich beim Capra auch.
> 
> ...



Ich bin 1,78 m ...
Fahre momentan ein altes Stumpjumper in M und finde es für mich zu klein und denke ein L Rahmen ist passender!


----------



## Rischar (24. Mai 2016)

diShmO schrieb:


> Ich bin 1,78 m ...
> Fahre momentan ein altes Stumpjumper in M und finde es für mich zu klein und denke ein L Rahmen ist passender!


Hmm dann schwierig. Bin 1,82 m und find's L perfekt. 
Da hilft nur, was duvor hast, probe fahren.


----------



## Atzec (26. Mai 2016)

_Sebo_ schrieb:


> Jemand auch die Atlas Pedale mitgekauft und Spiel im Lager in Richtung Gewinde!?



Bei mir das gleiche. Bin erstmal 5 Monate damit gefahren, ist aber immer mehr geworden. Hab YT angeschrieben, die meiten Lager seien Verschleißteile, aber sie würde mir die Pedale reparieren wenn ich sie hinschicke (war ja wie gesagt auch von Anfang an so). Bei YT sind die Pedale jetzt grad. Mal sehen wann sie zurückkommen.


----------



## Living (26. Mai 2016)

So, heute mal schnell vom BOS Fahrwerk auf RockShox gewechselt....


----------



## jayzi (27. Mai 2016)

Was sprach denn gegen BOS?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## xlacherx (27. Mai 2016)

_Sebo_ schrieb:


> Bei mir lässt sich nichts mit zwei Fingern verformen...
> Was manche hier für Experimente machen, anstatt die Räder einfach zu fahren.
> 
> Jemand auch die Atlas Pedale mitgekauft und Spiel im Lager in Richtung Gewinde!?



Ich hab zwar kein Capra, aber zwei Sätzer der RaceFace Pedale. Beide haben im laufe der Zeit Axiales Spiel entwickelt. 
Das lässt sich aber recht leicht beheben, in dem man die Schraube löst, welche den Pedalkörper auf der Achse hält. Unter diese Schraube muss man nur eine kleine Unterlegscheibe packen, die NUR der Innenring des kleinen Lagers nach innen drückt. Damit bekommt man das Pedal komplett spielfrei. 
So hat es auch mein Händler gemacht, bei dem ich das erste paar gekauft hab. Er hat es bei RaceFace reklamiert. Die haben ihm dann ein paar der kleinen Scheiben zu geschickt. 
Seiher hab ich keine Probleme mehr.


----------



## Living (27. Mai 2016)

jayzi schrieb:


> Was sprach denn gegen BOS?



BOS liefert ein super Fahrwerk, jedoch habe ich gerne etwas einfacheres. Das neue Rockshox Fahrwerk ist fast gleich auf und lässt sich einfacher warten und einstellen. Muss natürlich erstmal ausgiebig Testen.


----------



## Living (27. Mai 2016)

Nochmal ein kleiner vorher / nachher Vergleich:


----------



## dirthaard (27. Mai 2016)

Servus, habe bei meinem neuen Capra AL2 gut 2-3mm Spiel beim linken Spacer an der Dämpferaufname der Carbon-Sitzstrebe. Hab den Bolzen auch schon mit Drehmomentschlüssel nachgezogen. Kenne das von meinem alten Reign so nicht, da war das bündig. Ist das bei euch ähnlich?


----------



## Nico Laus (28. Mai 2016)

Living, kannst du was zur Steifigkeit der Deville im Vergleich zur Lyrik sagen?


----------



## Aero9000 (28. Mai 2016)

Kann mir irgendwer das Drehmoment für die Sattelklemme sagen? Kann nirgends ne Angabe finden.
Danke


----------



## Aero9000 (28. Mai 2016)

Ach ja hier mal nen paar Bilder vom neuen Spielzeug


----------



## ale2812 (28. Mai 2016)

Aero9000 schrieb:


> Kann mir irgendwer das Drehmoment für die Sattelklemme sagen? Kann nirgends ne Angabe finden.
> Danke


die frage hab ich hier im thread schon drölf mal beantwortet. einfach mal die suchfunktion bemühen!


----------



## kosh_hh (29. Mai 2016)

@Aero9000 
wurde das Bike mit dem abgebildeten Lenker geliefert? btw. Glückwunsch zum neuen Bike


----------



## Aero9000 (29. Mai 2016)

Ja wurde es. Wird aber evtl gegen nen Sixc getauscht , oder halt in schwarz mal schauen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Vincy (29. Mai 2016)

Mit schwarzem Lenker sieht es da viel besser aus. Habe ich bei meinem Jeffsy CF Pro auch gemacht.
Die Lenkerklemmung am Vorbau kannst ggfls schwarz eloxieren oder auch lackieren.


----------



## Vincy (29. Mai 2016)

Aero9000 schrieb:


> Kann mir irgendwer das Drehmoment für die Sattelklemme sagen? Kann nirgends ne Angabe finden.
> Danke



Laut den Angaben im RS Reverb Stealth manual max 6,7Nm.


----------



## ale2812 (29. Mai 2016)

Das hilft nur nicht weiter: Laut Handout von YT zum Werkstoff carbon sind es 5nm (sollte jeder mal per Email erhalten haben)


----------



## Aero9000 (29. Mai 2016)

Hab s auch nur mit 5nm angezogen.


----------



## Aero9000 (29. Mai 2016)

Wenn Sixc dann sowieo mit 35er Vorbau muss mal schauen was die Regierung noch so an summen fürs Hobby freigibt.
Erstmal gibts neue Reifen da mir dieses Maxpro garnicht gefällt.
Hatte an die Combi VR: Highroller 2 in 3c TR 2,4 und HR: Den Minion SS gedacht .
Kann man von Maxxis reifen Tubles bekommen obwohl sie nicht TR ready sind?


----------



## ale2812 (29. Mai 2016)

Ja geht problemlos


----------



## TheGoOn (31. Mai 2016)

Servus zusammen,

leider hat es heute meinen TRS Plus Rear Hub erwischt ...
Als ersten war der geliebte Sound nciht mehr zu hören, 1km weiter bin ich dann vollends ins Leer getreten.
Ich hab schon die SuFu angeworfen aber nichts passendes gefunden. Wahrscheinlich liegts aber am flaschen Suchbegriff. Wenn es dazu schon was gibt, bitte her damit.
Ich kann mich auch dunkel daran erinnern das es hier schon 2 Leute gab die ein ähnliches Problem hatten.

Wie war da die Erfahrung mit YT. Da ich immer gut beraten worden bin und es auch immer Hilfe gab, bin ich da doch ziemlich zuversichtlich das die was machen können. Die Ziege ist ja erst ein Jahr alt. 

Oder habt ihr die Nabe selbst auseinander gebaut und repariert? Wenn, ja; gabs dazu ne Anleitung irgendwo?

Danke schonmal


----------



## ale2812 (1. Juni 2016)

TheGoOn schrieb:


> Servus zusammen,
> 
> leider hat es heute meinen TRS Plus Rear Hub erwischt ...
> Als ersten war der geliebte Sound nciht mehr zu hören, 1km weiter bin ich dann vollends ins Leer getreten.
> ...


wenn es schnell gehen soll, dann meld dich telefonsich gleich iher:

*The Hive Europe*
Klosterstrasse 6,
83278 Traunstein, Germany
[email protected]
Phone: +49 861 211 77 145

bevor du ne woche auf die antwort von YT wartest. die e13 jungs sind entgegen ihrer produkte wirklich 1a.


----------



## cdF600 (1. Juni 2016)

Versuch es bei YT. Evtl geht es schneller bei E13 direkt. YT wird wahrscheinlich auch nix anderes machen als das Laufrad zu E13 schicken.

Edit: Da war Ale schneller....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## TheGoOn (1. Juni 2016)

Mach ich doch gleich. Danke euch!


----------



## TheGoOn (1. Juni 2016)

Also ... Geht heut direkt an the Hive. Danke nochmal für die Kontaktdaten! 4-5 Arbeitstag benötigen sie. Anscheinend gabs letztes Jahr Probleme mit dem Hersteller in Taiwan. Problem bekannt, wird ausgetauscht


----------



## impressive (1. Juni 2016)

Servus,

habe vor kurzem das Tretlager meiner Ziege erneuert,
lief soweit alles reibungslos, bis gestern.

Die Lagerschale-Links (nicht Antriebsseite) sitzt seit gestern nicht mehr fest im Rahmen,
habe daraufhin die Kurbel ausgebaut und das alte Lager probiert,
(konnte das Lager samt Schale per Hand rausziehen)
das geht deutlich strammer rein.

Jetzt frag ich mich was tun?

Hat das vom mir eingebaute Lager vielleicht nur "schlechte" Toleranzen?

Hat jemand ähnliche Erfahrungen gemacht?

Gruß Andre


----------



## ale2812 (1. Juni 2016)

kannst du das vermessen? sowohl an deiner ziege als auch am tretlager selber? wenn es die ziege ist, muss der rahmen getauscht werden. es gibt spezielle tretlager aus einen material, dass solche toleranzen ausgleicht. habe den anbieter gerade nicht parat - aber es gibt solche.


----------



## impressive (1. Juni 2016)

ich werde das bei Gelegenheit vermessen,


ich habe danach mal gesucht
Reset Racing bietet so etwas an

http://reset-racing.de/product/pressfit-reparatur-innenlager/


Wie sieht das mit Garantie aus falls der Rahmen getauscht werden muss?

Den Schuh will ich mir natürlich nicht anziehen...


----------



## ale2812 (1. Juni 2016)

lager sind verschleißteile. ein wechseln ist daher sogar für den erhalt des rahmens notwendig. ich sehe da garkein problem. yt ist auch nicht penibel.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MTBKompase (1. Juni 2016)

Hab Ende Juni ein Rennen und wollte mir mal einen neuen Vorderreifen für die Ziege gönnen? Könnte mir jemand einen Vorschlag machen? Bin nicht mehr so in der Materie ^^


----------



## ale2812 (1. Juni 2016)

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/t/enduro-reifen.632459/


----------



## davidhellmann (1. Juni 2016)

Ich hab immer noch nicht bestellt  Ich bekomm es nicht übers Herz, haha.
Irgendwie hab ich das Gefühl ich muss noch warten da bald viel neues kommt. Irgendwie ist das aber auch quatsch. 
Hab mir jetzt noch viel angeschaut aber das Capra bleibt schon nach wie vor ganz vorn. Ein Speci Enduro 650b wäre noch ne Option und auch gefühlt recht ähnlich. Hm… 

Seit wann sind die Capra draußen? Mein Speci hatte ich halt damals gekauft als das neue Model kam. Ein Bike am Zyklus Ende zu kaufen ist irgendwie komisch. Aber auch eher Kopfsache. 

Hab noch paar neue Zee Bremsen hier. Würde ich dann wohl auch tauschen. 

Noch ne andere Frage. Wenn das Teil kommt muss man wirklich noch Leitungen kürzen und alles oder ist das schon halbwegs OK?


----------



## MTBKompase (1. Juni 2016)

Neue Modelle kommen ca. Ende Januar.

Ich musste nix kürzen.. 

Enduro ist auch mega geil, aber der Preis ist dabei der Hauptunterschied!!!


----------



## jayzi (1. Juni 2016)

davidhellmann schrieb:


> Ich hab immer noch nicht bestellt  Ich bekomm es nicht übers Herz, haha.
> Irgendwie hab ich das Gefühl ich muss noch warten da bald viel neues kommt. Irgendwie ist das aber auch quatsch.
> Hab mir jetzt noch viel angeschaut aber das Capra bleibt schon nach wie vor ganz vorn. Ein Speci Enduro 650b wäre noch ne Option und auch gefühlt recht ähnlich. Hm…
> 
> ...



Ach David... Das ist eine unendliche Geschichte 

Speci lieb ich, aber ist ja deutlich teurer. Für mich kein Mehrwert (mehr).

Leitungen haben die korrekte Länge. Nur die der Reverb musst Du selber kürzen, da abhängig davon, wie weit Du die Stütze ausziehst. Entlüftungsset liegt bei.

Wollte die Guide eigentlich auch tauschen, bin nun aber begeistert. Einfingerbremsen im Bikepark kannte ich vorher nicht. Ich lass die dran.

Die nächsten Capras kommen womöglich in einem halben Jahr. Ist also grad mal Halbzeit.


----------



## davidhellmann (1. Juni 2016)

jayzi schrieb:


> Ach David... Das ist eine unendliche Geschichte
> 
> Speci lieb ich, aber ist ja deutlich teurer. Für mich kein Mehrwert (mehr).
> 
> ...



Ja die Frage ist wird es nur Ausstattungsmäßig updates geben oder komplett neue Modelle. Mir ist schon klar das warten nicht die Lösung ist aber da bin ich ja ehrlich. Würde ich mir morgen ein Macbook kaufen und zwei Monate später kommen neue Modelle, würde ich mich ärgern.  

Das mit den Leitungen klingt gut. Das mit der Reverb nicht 
Meine letzte Avid war ne Elixir 7  Aber vielleicht taugen mir die Guide ja auch. 


Speci… also neu würde ich mir da auch keins kaufen aber gebraucht bekommt man schon gute Angebote. Aber da wird es ja dieses Jahr auch was komplett neues geben.


----------



## jayzi (2. Juni 2016)

davidhellmann schrieb:


> Würde ich mir morgen ein Macbook kaufen und zwei Monate später kommen neue Modelle, würde ich mich ärgern.



Gutes Beispiel, was die richtige oder falsche Herangehensweise zeigt. Brauchst Du heute einen neuen Rechner, kaufst Du Dir JETZT einen und nutzt ihn dann 3, 4 oder sogar mehr Jahre. Bei dieser Nutzungsdauer ist es irrelevant, wann Du gekauft hast. Du wirst immer nur einen kleinen Teil der Nutzungsdauer das Neueste haben. Darauf zu achten, IMMER das Neueste haben zu müssen, kann auch nach hinten losgehen. Dann nämlich, wenn Du erst einmal die Kinderkrankheiten neuester Technik loswerden musst oder eine Umgewöhnung notwendig ist. (Gleiches gilt für ein gebrauchtes Rad. Wenns doof kommt, fängst Du erstmal an mit Reparieren.)

Ich würde Dir die Fragen stellen, ob Du diese Sommersaison noch ein neues Bike fahren willst und ob Du grundsätzlich dem Rad Out-of-the-Box vertrauen können willst. Beantwortest Du beide Fragen mit Ja, weißte Bescheid. 

Klar blinzel ich auch mit einem Auge auf die 2017er Produkte und überleg, ob da was besser wäre. Aber ich fahre bereits ein irre gutes Rad. Das kann man einfach gar nicht so sehr verbessern, dass es wert gewesen wäre, eine weitere Saison zu warten.


----------



## cdF600 (2. Juni 2016)

Ist halt auch die Frage was sich zum nächsten Modelljahr ändern wird. Wenn man mal mit den anderen üblichen Verdächtigen Enduros vergleicht, sehe ich geometriemäßig wenig Verbesserungspotential. Da ist das Capra imho noch auf der Höhe der Zeit. Ich könnte mir vorstellen dass auf die neuesten Standarts (z.B. Boost) gegangen wird, der Hinterbau komplett aus Carbon kommt und an der Gewichtsschraube etwas gedreht wird. Ich könnte mir aber auch vorstellen, dass YT das Capra noch ein weiteres Jahr bis auf Farben und Ausstattung unverändert durchzieht. Ohne Zahlen zu kennen, hat YT in den Exportmärkten (USA, Gwinneffekt) erst angefangen. Mit längerer Laufzeit und damit verbundener höherer Stückzahl wird halt mit den Rahmenformen erst richtig Geld verdient.


----------



## chamouflage (2. Juni 2016)

Ganz ehrlich David, mach dich nicht verrückt und kauf es!!!
Wenn ich mir die Unterschiede von meinem al 1 2015 zum al comp 1 2016 anschaue, hat man bei ersterem ne Pike statt ner Lyrik dafür aber nen kompletten x1 antrieb statt gx. Die Farbe ist vielleicht etwas anders und ich habe 200€ weniger gezahlt. Die sind zwar schon wieder in ne andere Gabel geflossen, aber das ist ein anderes Thema. 
Ich denke nicht das sich aufs nächste Jahr viel ändern wird. Boost vielleicht. 

Greetz Kevin


----------



## juh (2. Juni 2016)

??YT wäre aber schon etwas irre, wenn mitten in der Saison daherkämen und 2017er Neuheiten offenbaren würden.
Für den Normalverbraucher isses letztendlich sowieso von mäßiger Relevanz. Das Capra bleibt eine so potente Schleuder, dass Otto-Normalbiker 2017 wahrscheinlich sogar das Potential eines 2015er Modells nicht überstrapazieren wird.

Ein gewisses Maß an Entscheidungsunsicherjeit kann ich nachvollziehen, aber mit Verlaub: inzwischen strengt mich die immergleiche Suche nach "dem Perfekten" gepaart mit der Angst, in einem halben Jahr mit nicht aktuellstem Material fahren zu müssen (wohlgemerkt: bei der Qualität  der meisten Mountainbiketeile heißt die Alternative zu perfekt dann sehr gut) an. Ein Internetforum kann einem letztendlich die das Abwägen nicht vollständig abmehmen und die Verantwortung für eine Entscheidung schon mal gar nicht.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## davidhellmann (2. Juni 2016)

hehe, ja alles richtig. Vielleicht bin ich auch etwas verunsichert weil nicht viel gegen das Capra spricht. Auf der Suche nach dem Haken


----------



## chamouflage (2. Juni 2016)

Mach lieber den Haken unter den Kaufvertrag mit YT


----------



## Essence (2. Juni 2016)

Michael_MTB schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen,
> ich bin am überlegen mir für den Kirk Dämpfer die Buchsen mit Nadellager zu holen.
> http://www.probikeshop.com/de/de/daempferspacer-bos-gelagert-8-mm/110897.html
> Hat einer von euch die schon mal verbaut?
> Lohnt sich der Umbau, wird das Ansprechverhalten spürbar besser?



Hallo Micheal_MTB,

ich habe sie persönlich nicht ausprobieren können, wollte sie aber vor ein Paar Monaten auch einbauen. Der BOS Importer / Service Center für die Schweiz wollte mir die Nadellager gar nicht liefern bzw. einbauen, weil die Teile seiner Erfahrung nach kaum zwei Monate halten würden. 

Im Nachhinein bin ich recht zufrieden mit den Standard-Buchsen (und mit dem Kirk  ), die Reibung ist im Vergleich zu Rock Shox Buchen sehr gering und sie arbeiten nach 6 Monate im harten Einsatz (Winter, Schnee, Schlamm) einwandfrei und weisen kein Spiel auf.

Gruss


----------



## Michael_MTB (3. Juni 2016)

Essence schrieb:


> Hallo Micheal_MTB,
> 
> ich habe sie persönlich nicht ausprobieren können, wollte sie aber vor ein Paar Monaten auch einbauen. Der BOS Importer / Service Center für die Schweiz wollte mir die Nadellager gar nicht liefern bzw. einbauen, weil die Teile seiner Erfahrung nach kaum zwei Monate halten würden.
> 
> ...



Danke @Essence für deine Antwort,
hab mich auch schon gewundert warum sie bei BOS im Shop verschwunden sind.
Bei einzelnen Onlinehändlern gibt es sie noch.
Ich bin mit der Funktion auch sehr zufrieden, hab mich halt nur gefragt ob die lager etwas bringen.
Gruss Michael


----------



## MTBKompase (4. Juni 2016)

Hab mein Carpa seit etwas mehr als ein Jahr. 
Jetzt geht das Tretlager und der Freilauf schwer.
Hat das jemand auch?


----------



## FernandoCortez (4. Juni 2016)

Hat jemand in der Umgebung Südniedersachsen ein Capra M und würde mich mal probesitzen lassen?


----------



## davidhellmann (4. Juni 2016)

Ich werd bis nächsten Monat warten (Urlaubsgeld) und mir dann das CF Comp holen. Wenn es mich richtig legen würde macht alu / carbon nicht den großen Unterschied und der Rest sollte ja auch passen. Sonst kommt an so nen Rahmen ja auch nichts ran was ihn kaputt gehen lässt. Selbst Steinschläge etc. sollten ja nichts machen. 

Jetzt ist nur noch die Frage ob stealth oder schwarz gelb.


----------



## Rothaarsteiger (4. Juni 2016)

davidhellmann schrieb:


> Ich werd bis nächsten Monat warten (Urlaubsgeld) und mir dann das CF Comp holen. Wenn es mich richtig legen würde macht alu / carbon nicht den großen Unterschied und der Rest sollte ja auch passen. Sonst kommt an so nen Rahmen ja auch nichts ran was ihn kaputt gehen lässt. Selbst Steinschläge etc. sollten ja nichts machen.
> 
> Jetzt ist nur noch die Frage ob stealth oder schwarz gelb.



Schwarz-gelb?!  Bist du verrückt?


----------



## hoone (6. Juni 2016)

Hi, ich hab ein Capra von 2015 mit kaputtem Tretlager. Es ist eins der Modelle mit SRAM BB30 Kurbel. Ich bin mir gerade nicht ganz sicher, welches Innenlager ich genau brauche. 
Ist es das hier: https://www.bike-components.de/de/Truvativ/PF30-Innenlager-46x68-73mm-p26010/ ?
Die Lager scheinen ja nicht die haltbarsten zu sein. Hat jemand eine Empfehlung für eine Alternative?

Vielen Dank


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## _Sebo_ (7. Juni 2016)

Servus Zusammen,

jemand schon Probleme beim CF Comp mit dem E13 LRS in Form von Klimpergeräuschen gehabt? 

Speichenspannung kommt mir relativ hoch vor, wenn ich mit den Fingern prüfe.
Es ist auch keine Speiche lose.

Danke für eure Hilfe.


----------



## Drahtesel_ (7. Juni 2016)

_Sebo_ schrieb:


> Servus Zusammen,
> 
> jemand schon Probleme beim CF Comp mit dem E13 LRS in Form von Klimpergeräuschen gehabt?
> 
> ...



Schau mal paar Seiten zurück.


----------



## davidhellmann (7. Juni 2016)

Ich schaff es einfach nicht auf kaufen zu klicken…
Carbon… Alu… Carbon… Alu… Carbon…

Nerv ich schon? 
Ich glaub ich mach mir zu viel Gedanken zum Thema Carbon. Es ist ja nicht so das ich Carbon nicht vertraue aber ich bin jetzt keiner der sein Rad nach jedem fahren mit der Zahnbürste reinigt… Aber so viel sollte das dem guten ja auch nicht ausmachen oder?  

Schwarz oder Gelb ist auch die Frage. Wer hat die Kiste? Das schwarze ist so glänzend… Ist es wirklich so? Das gelbe wirkt mehr Matt. 

Optisch wäre das grüne der Hammer aber noch mal mehr möcht ich auch nicht zahlen und ich glaub das Rock Shox Fahrwerk ist für leichter einzustellen als das FOX. Mein DB Inline am Enduro war mir ne Spur zu viel…


----------



## MTBKompase (7. Juni 2016)

Ein 2,5er Shorty (63mm)  dürfte auf den DT Swiss in der Pike eigentlich zu fahren gehen oder?!


----------



## Portiman (7. Juni 2016)

davidhellmann schrieb:


> Ich schaff es einfach nicht auf kaufen zu klicken…
> Carbon… Alu… Carbon… Alu… Carbon…
> 
> Nerv ich schon?
> ...



Was hat das Reinigen mit dem Material zutun? Hast Du Sorge Mikrorisse unter dem Dreck zu übersehen? 

Mein Capra ist nach diversen Alu Bikes auch mein erstes "Plastik Fahrrad", wie ich es immer augenzwinkernd bezeichne.

2 Ausfahren habe ich mir ein Kopf gemacht. Mittlerweile denke ich gar nicht mehr drüber nach. Was soll passieren? Fliegt das Bike beim Sturz mal über Steine, werde ich mir vielleicht Gedanken machen und es mal genauer inspizieren. Ansonsten habe ich einfach Spaß! Ich kann Dir das CF Capra nur empfehlen. Ich muss aber sagen, dass meine Entscheidung pro Carbon hauptsächlich optische Gründe hatte. Weniger das Gewicht. Ich habe mir das CF Comp 1 2015 Ende des Jahres 2015 reduziert gekauft.

Ich würde Dir raten, dir nicht zu sehr Sorgen zu machen und auf Dein Gefühl zu hören. Bzw das zu nehmen, worauf du mehr Bock hast! 




Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## jayzi (7. Juni 2016)

davidhellmann schrieb:


> Ich schaff es einfach nicht auf kaufen zu klicken…
> Carbon… Alu… Carbon… Alu… Carbon…
> 
> Nerv ich schon?



Muss ich darauf antworten? 

Nimm das AL Comp 1. Die 400 Gramm Unterschied merkst Du nicht, die deutlich leichtere Geldbörse schon. Und Du hast keinen Ärger mit den E13-Laufrädern.

Und wenn Du im Regen fahren solltest, nimm nicht die Atlas-Pedale. Die Lager sind bei mir fest. Nachfrage bei YT läuft.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## davidhellmann (7. Juni 2016)

Portiman schrieb:


> Was hat das Reinigen mit dem Material zutun? Hast Du Sorge Mikrorisse unter dem Dreck zu übersehen?
> 
> Mein Capra ist nach diversen Alu Bikes auch mein erstes "Plastik Fahrrad", wie ich es immer augenzwinkernd bezeichne.
> 
> ...



Ach eher so Gedanken um scheuernde Kabel und so nen quatsch. Mein Cannondale CX ist ja auch Carbon und mein altes Cannondale Flash war auch Carbon. Glaub da mach ich mir auch auch nicht so Gedanken das da was nicht hält. 

Ich werd dann noch mal aus Spaß das Comp CF mit dem CF Pro Vergleichen aber ich glaub die 4000 sind mir zu viel. Oder würde jemand behaupten die MUSS man dann noch drauf legen?


----------



## davidhellmann (7. Juni 2016)

jayzi schrieb:


> Muss ich darauf antworten?
> 
> Nimm das AL Comp 1. Die 400 Gramm Unterschied merkst Du nicht, die deutlich leichtere Geldbörse schon. Und Du hast keinen Ärger mit den E13-Laufrädern.
> 
> Und wenn Du im Regen fahren solltest, nimm nicht die Atlas-Pedale. Die Lager sind bei mir fest. Nachfrage bei YT läuft.




Das mit den Pedalen hab ich auch schon gelesen, das scheinen ja nicht wirklich zu taugen. Die e13 Räder find ich schon geil aber hab auch schon gelesen das es da oft Probleme gibt. Aber ist das aktuell immer noch der Fall? Und ja klar, 800 Euro sind 800 Euro. Das sollte man auch nicht vergessen.


----------



## bimmer1980 (8. Juni 2016)

Die Atlas Pedale sind absolut Top, und zu dem Preis von YT sowieso.

Die Dinger aufzuschrauben und zu fetten ist in 5 Minuten gemacht. 
Auf seitliches Spiel muss man achten, denn nachstellen ist nicht. 

Das Schwarz-Gelbe sieht IMO ziemlich geil aus.


----------



## Haukejunior (8. Juni 2016)

@davidhellmann wenn du jetzt wirklich schon so lange hin und her überlegst würde ich sagen nimm ein anderes Bike denn wenn du wirklich fest Entschkossen gewesen wärest hättest du schon lange bestellt.


----------



## jayzi (8. Juni 2016)

bimmer1980 schrieb:


> Die Atlas Pedale sind absolut Top, und zu dem Preis von YT sowieso.
> 
> Die Dinger aufzuschrauben und zu fetten ist in 5 Minuten gemacht.
> Auf seitliches Spiel muss man achten, denn nachstellen ist nicht.
> ...



Die Pedale aufzuschrauben und zu fetten ist wirklich nicht schwer. Aber bei mir sind die Hauptlager komplett festgefahren und eben diese lassen sich nicht weiter zerlegen und müssen sicherlich ersetzt werden. Google mal 6802 2RS, dann weißte, was ich meine.


----------



## zichl (8. Juni 2016)

davidhellmann schrieb:


> Das mit den Pedalen hab ich auch schon gelesen, das scheinen ja nicht wirklich zu taugen. Die e13 Räder find ich schon geil aber hab auch schon gelesen das es da oft Probleme gibt. Aber ist das aktuell immer noch der Fall? Und ja klar, 800 Euro sind 800 Euro. Das sollte man auch nicht vergessen.


Die e13 Laufräder machen überhaupt keine Probleme. Die Schrägkugellager waren damals ein Problem, sind halt schwer einzustellen. Mit den aktuellen Radiallagern hat man das komplett ausgemerzt. Alles andere was man so liest sind Kleinigkeiten welche jeden hersteller mal treffen. Welcher hersteller kann schon behaupten dass nie ein Laufrad mal einen Defekt hatte.

P.S.: Die Leute von e13 Deutschland sind echt auf zack wenn wirklich mal was sein sollte. Die von YT ja sowieso


----------



## davidhellmann (8. Juni 2016)

zichl schrieb:


> Die e13 Laufräder machen überhaupt keine Probleme. Die Schrägkugellager waren damals ein Problem, sind halt schwer einzustellen. Mit den aktuellen Radiallagern hat man das komplett ausgemerzt. Alles andere was man so liest sind Kleinigkeiten welche jeden hersteller mal treffen. Welcher hersteller kann schon behaupten dass nie ein Laufrad mal einen Defekt hatte.



Das wollte ich hören


----------



## davidhellmann (8. Juni 2016)

Haukejunior schrieb:


> @davidhellmann wenn du jetzt wirklich schon so lange hin und her überlegst würde ich sagen nimm ein anderes Bike denn wenn du wirklich fest Entschkossen gewesen wärest hättest du schon lange bestellt.



OK, das ist ja jetzt quatsch. Capra an sich ist ja entschieden nur welche Version ist halt die Frage.


----------



## jayzi (8. Juni 2016)

davidhellmann schrieb:


> OK, das ist ja jetzt quatsch. Capra an sich ist ja entschieden nur welche Version ist halt die Frage.



Ja, wäre doof, Dich noch auf andere Gedanken zu bringen. Noch mehr Optionen werden nur Fehler in der Matrix generieren und das Universum implodieren lassen. Das ist zumindest die wahrscheinlichste Variante, wenn ich mir den bisherigen Nicht-Entscheidungsprozess anschaue.


----------



## hawk77 (8. Juni 2016)

davidhellmann schrieb:


> OK, das ist ja jetzt quatsch. Capra an sich ist ja entschieden nur welche Version ist halt die Frage.


na so quatsch ist das garnicht, du überlegst viel zu viel und holst die negativen sachen hoch.
Probleme können immer auftreten egal welches bike, es hat auch nich jedes capra probleme nur weil e13 räder dran sind, nicht jeder hat probleme mit der pike, obwohl es vereinzelt vor gekommen ist.
Fakt ist das dir bei YT und /oder E13 immer geholfen wird.
Scheiss auf die Kohle und kauf dir dass was dir am besten gefällt und wo du davon ausgehen kannst das du deine Entscheidung nicht bereuen wirst. 
Ich kann dir das Capra in Carbon Variante nur wärmstens empfehlen 

So jetzt klick endlich auf kaufen 

gruss hawk


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ale2812 (8. Juni 2016)

Ich versteh das problem nicht. Du wechselst doch nur digitale zahlen gegen etwas ein, dass dir mind. Für die nächsten 5 jahre jeden tag freude bereitet. 

Spar lieber am iphone, mac book, auto


----------



## davidhellmann (8. Juni 2016)

ale2812 schrieb:


> Ich versteh das problem nicht. Du wechselst doch nur digitale zahlen gegen etwas ein, dass dir mind. Für die nächsten 5 jahre jeden tag freude bereitet.
> 
> Spar lieber am iphone, mac book, auto



Auto hab ich nicht  5 Jahre glaub ich auch nicht dran aber im Grunde hast du recht. Wobei das neue iPhone und neue MacBooks kommen bald  Ich denke — wie auch schon mal weiter oben geschrieben — wird es das CF Comp. Schau mir jetzt noch mal paar Bilder wegen der Farbe an. Gelb könnte ich irgendwann genervt sein von  Schwarz sieht es dagegen etwas "langweiliger" aus. Aber das muss ich wohl selber entscheiden  Der kommentar zu den e13 Rädern war wohl der beste : )


----------



## davidhellmann (8. Juni 2016)

So, Entschluss gefasst und die Lieferzeit ist auch grad runter. Es wird ein Capra AL 1. Grad noch mal paar Carbon Themen und Capra allgemein durchgelesen und ich denke ich fühl mich beim Fully mit Alu dann doch wohler bzw. mache mir da dann gefühlt weniger Gedanken. Und 800 Euro Unterschied… Da kann man auch noch 1-2 Euro ins Capra stecken. Mein Sixpack 35mm Cockpit werde ich wohl übernehmen. Mal schauen ob die 35mm zu kurz sind. Müssen wohl auch ein zwei Spacer mehr dann drunter. 

Danke für die Geduld, HAHA!


----------



## dominik-deluxe (9. Juni 2016)

Hallo,

ich melde mich mit einem Problem an meinem 2015er Capra. 

Der Monarch Dämpfer scheint auf den ersten ca. 2 -3mm Federweg seit ca. 2Wochen einfach keine Dämpfung mehr zu haben. Dies macht sich auf dem Trail durch klackern bemerkbar. Im Stand fühlt es sich (beim drauf setzen) an als ob irgendetwas im Hinterbau locker wäre, das ist aber eindeutig auf das Dämpferproblem zurück zu führen. 

Ansonsten funktioniert der Dämpfer wunderbar.

Hat jmd. auch eine solche Veränderung im Dämpfer? Was kann ich da machen? Einschicken ist gerade keine Option, da ja in 3 Wochen Megavalanche ist 

Danke


----------



## Deleted 310950 (9. Juni 2016)

Habe kleines(aber nicht wirklich tragisches) Gewichtsproblem und wollte fragen, ob ihr hier so weit zufrieden seid und so einigermaßen auf euere angepeilten Kilos kommt? Mein CAPRA CF Pro 2016 Custom in L wiege ich mit 15kg und egal wie ich es rechne(immer aufgerundet), sollte es eigentlich unter 14,5kg bleiben.

Gruß


----------



## ale2812 (9. Juni 2016)

Was soll man da jetzt sagen? Weiß doch niemand was du verändert hast. 

Aber 13.5kg sollte ohne carbon Kurbel, super leichte parts, dafür tubeless drin sein


----------



## mdopp (9. Juni 2016)

dominik-deluxe schrieb:


> Der Monarch Dämpfer scheint auf den ersten ca. 2 -3mm Federweg seit ca. 2Wochen einfach keine Dämpfung mehr zu haben. Dies macht sich auf dem Trail durch klackern bemerkbar.


Könnte es sein, dass das Spiel gar nicht im Dämpfer selber ist, sondern im Dämpferlager? So was (ausgeschlagenes Dämpferlager) hatte ich auch mal bzw. habe ich gerade jetzt wieder (an einem anderen Rad). Das lässt sich dann einfach durch ein neues Dämpferlager beheben (Huber-Buchsen sind empfehlenswert).
Wenn es wirklich der Dämpferkolben sein sollte, musst Du den wohl zum Service einsenden.


----------



## Deleted 310950 (9. Juni 2016)

Hab ein paar Dinge geändert... Dämpfer(Coil), LRS, Cockpit, Bremsen... möchte euch jetzt aber nicht mit den Einzelheiten/Gewichte langweilen, das wäre sicher zu viel des Guten. Nehme ich die Herstellerangabe (Kompl.Bike ohne Pedalen 13,2kg) und rechne hoch passt es eben nicht mit dem gewogenen zusammen. Meine Frage war nur... Kommt ihr angesichts der Herstellerangaben in etwa hin?


----------



## davidhellmann (9. Juni 2016)

13.2 stand da nicht irgendwo dabei Größe S?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 310950 (9. Juni 2016)

In meiner Rechnung ist das Mehrgewicht für den L Rahmen schon mit drin.


----------



## ale2812 (9. Juni 2016)

also coil dämpfer und schläuche sind doch in summe schon über 1 kg. wenn der LRS, bremse und lenker/vorbau kein gewicht reduzieren, ist das doch schnell erklärt.


----------



## Hiklak (9. Juni 2016)

Beim Capra Al Comp 2 M stimmt es genau. Herstellerangabe 14,5 kg und gewogen 14,8kg (inkl. Xpedo Spry ca. 260g ubd Marsh Guard).


----------



## Deleted 310950 (9. Juni 2016)

Jetzt geht's doch ein bissel ans Eingemachte... 
(sorry)

Bei LRS(tubeless) und Cockpit geht es gegenüber vorher in etwa +- 0 aus. 
Die Bremse wiegt ca. 50g mehr. 
Mehrgewicht für den Fox DHX RC4 inkl. 500er Feder gegenüber dem Fox Float X2 habe ich mit 0,5kg berechnet(X2 wiegt ca. 500g, DHX ca. 450g + 500g für die Feder). 

 13,2kg Herstellerangabe 
+ 0,2kg L Rahmen
+ 0,4kg Pedale  
+ 0,5kg Dämpfer
+ 0,05kg Bremse
-----------------------
14,35kg

Hab ich irgendwo einen Schnitzer drin?


----------



## jayzi (9. Juni 2016)

JohnSmith schrieb:


> Hab ich irgendwo einen Schnitzer drin?



Wie genau wiegst Du denn und mit was für einer Waage? Falls möglich, nimm mal eine digitale Personenwaage und bilde die Differenz aus [Deinem Gewicht] und [Deinem Gewicht plus Rad].

Meine AL Comp 1 in M wiegt auf diese Weise gewogen ohne Pedale plus Mud guard plus Rahmenschutzfolie 14,5kg. Laut YT wiegt die S nur 13,9. Das wären 600 Gramm Unterschied wegen Größe, Mud guard und Rahmenfolie. Da wir aber irgendwie so ziemlich alle keinen Zugang zu geeichten Waagen haben, ist die Quintessenz daraus irgendwie wenig hilfreich. 

Ich würde diesen Beitrag fast löschen wollen, aber da heute nicht viel los ist, stört sich vielleicht niemand dran. David hat ja nun endlich auch sein Rad bestellt.


----------



## ale2812 (9. Juni 2016)

Reifen? die wiegen nie genau die hersteller angabe.
der standard lrs wiegt auch nur 1710g - das muss man auch erstmal unterbieten.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 310950 (9. Juni 2016)

jayzi schrieb:


> Wie genau wiegst Du denn und mit was für einer Waage? Falls möglich, nimm mal eine digitale Personenwaage und bilde die Differenz aus [Deinem Gewicht] und [Deinem Gewicht plus Rad].



Genauso hatte ich es gemacht


----------



## Deleted 310950 (9. Juni 2016)

ale2812 schrieb:


> Reifen? die wiegen nie genau die hersteller angabe.
> der standard lrs wiegt auch nur 1710g - das muss man auch erstmal unterbieten.



Die neuen Laufräder wiegen mehr, aber die Reifen weniger... das hebt sich quasi auf. Ich werde es mal bei Gelegenheit mit einer Hängewaage wiegen.

Aber ok... ich will das ganze Thema jetzt auch nicht überstrapazieren, dafür ist es nun wirklich nicht wichtig genug. Trotzdem mal danke für die Anteilnahme


----------



## Hiklak (9. Juni 2016)

Ich wage mal zu bezweifeln dass eine Personenwaage die benötigte Genauigkeit bringt. Meist sind die Ergebnisse da nicht reproduzierbar. Wiege mit einer Kofferwaage. Die bringt wenigstens +-10g.


----------



## TheGoOn (9. Juni 2016)

Kann mir bitte jemand sagen was für eine Abstufung ich bei einer neuen Kasette ich bei einem Capra Comp2 2015 benötige. Meine Kassette ist gerade abwesend und in der Austattungsliste steht es nicht ...


----------



## Hiklak (10. Juni 2016)

Ahoi,
ich habe bei meinem Capra Al Comp 2 2016 das Problem, dass mir vorn die Kette trotz Kettenführung e*thirteen TRS+ Dual und richtig eingestelltem Umwerfer (hoffe ich ) schon bei moderaten Wurzelteppich (nach meinem Empfinden), also bei kleinen harten Schlägen runterfliegt. Bei größeren Drops oder Sprüngen ist bisher alles am Platz geblieben.
Finde jetzt an der KeFü nicht wirklich was zum einstellen und daher frage ich mich, ob jemand ein ähnliches Problem und evtl. eine Lösung hat. Und nein 1x11 ist keine Option für mich.


----------



## Deleted 310950 (10. Juni 2016)

Bashguard

http://p.vitalmtb.com/photos/produc...Race_Face_Turbine_2X_with_Bash.jpg?1403554720

Gleiches Problem(allerdings nicht an einem Capra) hatte ich auch schon mal und wirklich geholfen hatte der Bashguard.

Bin aber nicht sicher, ob du KeFü und Umwerfer so eingestellt bekommst, um dir den nötigen Platz dafür zu schaffen... ?


----------



## Hiklak (10. Juni 2016)

Kann ich das Ding direkt an den 2-fach Spider (RF Turbine Cinch) schrauben? Brauche ich dazu neue 3-fach Kettenblattschrauben oder sogar einen neuen Spider? Bin da etwas planlos.


----------



## Deleted 310950 (10. Juni 2016)

Da kann ich dir in deinem Fall leider nichts Konkretes dazu sagen, da ich das Ding auf einer XT-Kurbel drauf hatte. Spekulativ würd ich aber von längeren Schrauben ausgehen und das direkte aufschrauben sollte auch so sein. Vielleicht mal eine Mail an den Support von Race Face schreiben... ?


----------



## Markus-Freeride (10. Juni 2016)

Hier ein mal etwas zum Thema Gewicht.
Mein Wunsch war fahrfertig mit Pedalen unter 13kg zu kommen ohne Kompromisse einzugehen. *Basis ist ein 2015 Capra CF Legendary  Edition in Größe L* mit Lyrik Gabel, Magic Enduro Laufradsatz und Carbon Kurbel sowie Lenker.

Umgebaut habe ich:

Laufradsatz Mavic Crossmax XL, 1710g
Umrüstung Tubeless
Huber Bushings 3-Teilig
Reifen Schwalbe Fat Albert 2016, je 740g
Kettenblat B-Labs oval 32Z direct, 65g
Kettenführung und Aufnahme entfernt
AMS Rahmen-Schutzfolie XL, 30g
AMS Gabel-Schutzfolie, 20g
Mush Guard, 30g
Ergon GE1 Griffe, 120g
Syntace Numbernine2 Pedale, 280g

Und jetzt: *13,03 KG* mit digitaler Fahrradwaage

Ergebnis um 30g verfehlt ;-))  
Evtl. kommt noch ein leichterer Sattel oder die neue Matura Trail Bremse, dann sind die 13kg endgültig gefallen.

Passt, fühlt sich echt leicht an und fährt ))))))


----------



## OliverH (11. Juni 2016)

Markus-Freeride schrieb:


> Hier ein mal etwas zum Thema Gewicht.
> Mein Wunsch war fahrfertig mit Pedalen unter 13kg zu kommen ohne Kompromisse einzugehen. *Basis ist ein 2015 Capra CF Legendary  Edition in Größe L* mit Lyrik Gabel, Magic Enduro Laufradsatz und Carbon Kurbel sowie Lenker.
> 
> Umgebaut habe ich:
> ...


Interessant! Hast du zufällig auch für jedes Teil, den Wert den du an Gewicht im Vergleich zum Originalteil eingespart hast?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mdopp (11. Juni 2016)

Hier wurde schon mehrfach wegen Knacken im Tretlagerbereich gefragt. Ich hatte das auch, aber seit heute nicht mehr 
Die Lösung waren nicht die Atlas Pedale, die ich erst im Verdacht hatte, sondern das Tretlager. 
Genauer: Der Einbau des Tretlagers. 

Ich habe beiden Lagerschalen herausgeschraubt (dafür braucht man ein RaceFace Spezialwerkzeug und einen 36er Maulschlüssel), alles gereinigt, die Einpässe und Gewinde üppig mit Fett beschmiert (aber NICHT die Welle und die Lagerinnenringe, denn die sollen sich schließlich nicht gegeneinander bewegen!), dann sehr fest angezogen.
Im Ergebnis ist das Knacken jetzt (erst mal) komplett weg. Und das war vorher wirklich nervtötend laut!

Übrigens: Ich habe auch axiales Spiel in einem der beiden Atlas Pedale, wie auch schon von anderen hier berichtet. Das lässt sich nicht einstellen - ist ein Thema der Fertigungsqualität (und die scheint trotz des exorbitanten Preises bei den Pedalen nicht so hoch zu sein).
Viele Grüße
Martin


----------



## davidhellmann (11. Juni 2016)

Ist hier wer so im 85-90 KG Bereich fahrfertig. 
Was fahrt ihr fürn Luftdruck an der Lyrik und am Monarch. 
Mit Dämpfereinstellungen hab ich mich jetzt nicht sonderlich viel befasst in meinem Leben.
20-30% Sag im Stehen und Rebound so das es nicht springt beim Ausfedern als Grundsetting und dann bissl mit dem Luftdruck spielen? Richtig? : )


----------



## Markus-Freeride (11. Juni 2016)

OliverH schrieb:


> Interessant! Hast du zufällig auch für jedes Teil, den Wert den du an Gewicht im Vergleich zum Originalteil eingespart hast?



Nee, nicht genau.
Das Meiste an Gewicht hat die Umrüstung auf Tubeless und auf die Fat Albert gespart. Das waren so -630g gesamt (vorher Magic Quest und Charge). Dann noch Kettenführung und Halter - 90g sowie das direktmount Kettenblatt mit -80g. Die Laufräder waren fast gewichtsgleich.


----------



## mmorty (14. Juni 2016)

Hey liebe Leute! da ich nicht die möglichkeit habe das bike probe zu fahren brauch ich von euch hilfe bezüglich der ramengröße, bin 1,80 mit einer schrittlänge von 85,5cm. (hab keine Orang-Utan arme)


habe angst M könnte bei meiner schrittlänge eine spur zu klein ausfallen... 
Vl gibt's ja einen Zwilling


----------



## davidhellmann (14. Juni 2016)

mmorty schrieb:


> Hey liebe Leute! da ich nicht die möglichkeit habe das bike probe zu fahren brauch ich von euch hilfe bezüglich der ramengröße, bin 1,80 mit einer schrittlänge von 85,5cm. (hab keine Orang-Utan arme)
> 
> 
> habe angst M könnte bei meiner schrittlänge eine spur zu klein ausfallen...
> Vl gibt's ja einen Zwilling



Bin 182 und hab glaub 86 SL und hab das L genommen. Ob das jetzt hilft weiß ich nicht


----------



## Rischar (14. Juni 2016)

Das capra ist mittlerweile eins der meist gefahrenen Enduros. Schau und hör dich mal um, in deiner Nähe wirst du bestimmt welche finden 
Bin auch 1,82 und fahre L. M wäre zu klein!


----------



## mmorty (14. Juni 2016)

davidhellmann schrieb:


> Bin 182 und hab glaub 86 SL und hab das L genommen. Ob das jetzt hilft weiß ich nicht




doch doch hilft!! L würd von der Lieferzeit auch besser passen


----------



## mmorty (14. Juni 2016)

Rischar schrieb:


> Das capra ist mittlerweile eins der meist gefahrenen Enduros. Schau und hör dich mal um, in deiner Nähe wirst du bestimmt welche finden
> Bin auch 1,82 und fahre L. M wäre zu klein!




bei mir im Raum Graz (Österreich) hab ich noch kein einziges gesichtet :/


----------



## the_duke (14. Juni 2016)

JohnSmith schrieb:


> Jetzt geht's doch ein bissel ans Eingemachte...
> (sorry)
> 
> Bei LRS(tubeless) und Cockpit geht es gegenüber vorher in etwa +- 0 aus.
> ...



Herstellerangabe ist fast immer in Größe S, ich habe mal irgendwo einen Bericht gefunden wie viel eine Rahmengröße mehr wiegt, hier waren von 200g die Reden, von daher kannst sicher 4-500g mehr von S->L rechnen...

Mein Capra CF Comp 2, Tubeless, Custom LR mit 1.730g und Atlas Pedalen hat in L auch 14,2kg. Keine Ahnung warum andere Bikes nur 13,xxkg haben...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## _Sebo_ (14. Juni 2016)

mdopp schrieb:


> Übrigens: Ich habe auch axiales Spiel in einem der beiden Atlas Pedale, wie auch schon von anderen hier berichtet. Das lässt sich nicht einstellen - ist ein Thema der Fertigungsqualität (und die scheint trotz des exorbitanten Preises bei den Pedalen nicht so hoch zu sein).
> Viele Grüße
> Martin



YT hat mir angeboten die Pedalen einzuschicken und das Problem zu beheben.
LRS TRS+ geht nächste Woche zu The Hive.

Rosten die Schrauben für die Umwerferaufnahme und den Kunstoffschutz bei euch auch?


----------



## xXPrototypeXx (14. Juni 2016)

_Sebo_ schrieb:


> Rosten die Schrauben für die Umwerferaufnahme und den Kunstoffschutz bei euch auch?



Ja bei meinem Capra leider auch.


----------



## _Sebo_ (14. Juni 2016)

Genau auf das Bild kam die Antwort, es seien keine rostenden Schrauben erkennbar ....

Jemand die Schrauben schon gegen z.B. Aluminium ausgetauscht- wenn ja wo bestellt!?


----------



## mtb_ul (20. Juni 2016)

Hallo Leute,
ich habe diesbezüglich zwar schon die SuFu verwendet, finde aber leider nichts was mich richtig weiterbringt.
Ich habe starke Knack-Geräusche im Bereich des Vorderrads bzw. der Rockshox Pike (Modell RCT3).
Das Bike ist jetzt knapp 3 Monate in Gebrauch und ich bilde mir ein dass die Knack-Geräusche immer lauter werden.
Folgende Symptome treten auf:
-Knackgeräusche nur unter Last durch Einfedern der Pike oder durch starkes Bremsen mit der Vorderbremse.
-das Knackgeräusch äußter sich dann immer so, dass es beim ersten starken Bremsen einmal etwas leiser knackt, dann beim zweiten	Bremsen lauter wird und beim dritten mal Bremsen ein richtig starkes metallisches Knacken zu hören ist. 
-Danach ist dann wieder ne Weile kein Knacken zu hören wenn ich stark bremse, erst wenn wieder Last auf das Vorderrad kommt durch Sprünge oder starkes Einfedern, fängt die Prozedur mit dem 3x Knacken von neuem an. Immer im gleiche Ablauf, leiser, etwas lauter, richtig laut.. Hat wer von euch ähnliche Erfahrungen gemacht bei seinem Bike? Ich habe von Knackgeräuschen in der Gabelkrone der Pike gelesen. Was mir auch noch aufgefallen ist, wenn ich das Vorderrad festfalte und dann den Lenker nach rechts und links bewege kommt ein Punkt, wo es richtig laut metallisch knackt, auf beiden Seiten. Das kann ich so oft wiederholen wie ich will. Steuersatz defekt? Pike reklamieren? Vorderrad (DT Swiss Spline E1900) mal genauer untersuchen?
Bedanke mich jetzt schon für alle Rückmeldungen!

Noch eine Frage zur Rockshocks Reverb:
mir ist erst aufgefallen, als ich das Bike bei eingefahrener Reverb am Sattel anheben wollte, dass sich die Reverb ein gutes Stück herausziehen lässt. ist das normal, dass die Reverb unter Last (Bikegewicht 15kg) ausfährt? Man merkt zwar einen Widerstand aber mit etwas Kraft lässt sich die Reverb fast ganz rausziehen... ich bilde mir ein am Anfang war der Wiederstand größer und es ging nicht so leicht, die Sattelstütze von Hand herauszuziehen..

Viele Grüße Daniel


----------



## davidhellmann (20. Juni 2016)

Das knacken hatte ich an meiner Pike auch. Hat wohl was mit der Krone zu tun wie du schon schreibst. Sollte sich aber beheben lassen und soweit ich mich aber erinnern kann ist es aber unkritisch. 

Reverb lässt sich rausziehen. Wie stark das weiß ich jetzt nicht aber man soll sie da glaube auch nicht dran aufhängen das es nicht das beste für die Reverb ist.




mtb_ul schrieb:


> Hallo Leute,
> ich habe diesbezüglich zwar schon die SuFu verwendet, finde aber leider nichts was mich richtig weiterbringt.
> Ich habe starke Knack-Geräusche im Bereich des Vorderrads bzw. der Rockshox Pike (Modell RCT3).
> Das Bike ist jetzt knapp 3 Monate in Gebrauch und ich bilde mir ein dass die Knack-Geräusche immer lauter werden.
> ...


----------



## Rothaarsteiger (20. Juni 2016)

mtb_ul schrieb:


> Noch eine Frage zur Rockshox Reverb:
> mir ist erst aufgefallen, als ich das Bike bei eingefahrener Reverb am Sattel anheben wollte, dass sich die Reverb ein gutes Stück herausziehen lässt. ist das normal, dass die Reverb unter Last (Bikegewicht 15kg) ausfährt? Man merkt zwar einen Widerstand aber mit etwas Kraft lässt sich die Reverb fast ganz rausziehen... ich bilde mir ein am Anfang war der Wiederstand größer und es ging nicht so leicht, die Sattelstütze von Hand herauszuziehen..
> 
> Viele Grüße Daniel



Das ist normal. Aber du solltest das Herausziehen tunlichst unterlassen. Das ruiniert die Reverb. Such dir zum Anheben des Bikes eine andere Stelle oder fahr die Stütze aus.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MTBKompase (20. Juni 2016)

mtb_ul schrieb:


> Hallo Leute,
> ich habe diesbezüglich zwar schon die SuFu verwendet, finde aber leider nichts was mich richtig weiterbringt.
> Ich habe starke Knack-Geräusche im Bereich des Vorderrads bzw. der Rockshox Pike (Modell RCT3).
> Das Bike ist jetzt knapp 3 Monate in Gebrauch und ich bilde mir ein dass die Knack-Geräusche immer lauter werden.
> ...


Also der Gesellschaft der Pike ist ja gepresst. Dort an der Stelle treten hebelkräfte auf. Das Knacken gibt es bei vielen Herstellern. Bei einem. Kumpel ist sie dort sich schon mal gebrochen... 
Bei mir ist es auch. Hab das capra schon seit 1,5 Jahren mit bikeparks etc. Und es ist noch nix passiert. 
Das Knacken kommt vor, hängt mit dem. Material zsm, Ist aber nicht weiter kritisch. Beobachten solltest du es aber trotzdem. 

Reverb:
Die funktioniert mit Hydraulik (unter Druck) Demzufolge lässt die sich mit Kraft komprimieren, bewegen etc. 
Lass es!!! 
Stellst du das Rad in die Garage-reverb ausfahren 
Beim anheben-ausfahren 
Bei einem solchen lift-ausfahren!!! 

Die Kartusche da drin steht hinter enormen Druck und der passt das gar nicht. 
Mir ist es auch passiert letztes Jahr in bischofsmais am Lift. Seit dem sackte sie immer beim daraufsetzen ein. Sie hatte unter der Last Luft gezogen. Im Frühling musste ich sie Servicen lassen, was nicht sein muss. 
Ich rate dir also bei jeglicher solcher Aktivität die Stütze auszufahren weil so die Kraft nicht. Mehr auf der Hydraulik liegt. 

Schönen Tag noch


----------



## Deleted 310950 (20. Juni 2016)

mtb_ul schrieb:


> Hallo Leute,
> ich habe diesbezüglich zwar schon die SuFu verwendet, finde aber leider nichts was mich richtig weiterbringt.
> Ich habe starke Knack-Geräusche im Bereich des Vorderrads bzw. der Rockshox Pike (Modell RCT3).
> Das Bike ist jetzt knapp 3 Monate in Gebrauch und ich bilde mir ein dass die Knack-Geräusche immer lauter werden.
> ...



Das Knacken der Gabelschafteinheit bei der Pike ist eine ihrer bekannten Krankheiten. Hatte damals außerdem noch das Problem, dass sie eines Tages ca. 2cm im Federweg hängen blieb und nicht mehr komplett ausfederte. Beides wurde(getrennt voneinander) im Rahmen der Gewährleistung behoben. Im Falle der Knackgeräusche wurde eben diese Gabelschafteinheit erneuert. Wüsste nicht, wenn die Geräusche definitiv von der Pike kommen sollten, warum das bei dir nicht auch behoben werden sollte. Viel Erfolg...


----------



## mef (21. Juni 2016)

_Sebo_ schrieb:


> Rosten die Schrauben für die Umwerferaufnahme und den Kunstoffschutz bei euch auch?


scheint leider normal zu sein, meins ist 2 monate alt und es fängt auch schon an


----------



## MTBKompase (22. Juni 2016)

Hab seit von heut auf morgen auch das Knacken im Tretlager 
Wurde ja schon oft diskutiert... 
Geht das wirklich durch etwas fester anziehen weg? 

Andere frage... Kann man in das capra ein holotech Lager einbauen oder gehen NUR pressfit?


----------



## mdopp (23. Juni 2016)

MTBKompase schrieb:


> Hab seit von heut auf morgen auch das Knacken im Tretlager
> Wurde ja schon oft diskutiert...
> Geht das wirklich durch etwas fester anziehen weg?


Lösen, reinigen, schön satt einfetten, fest anknallen -> Knacken weg (zumindest bei mir)


----------



## gab-star (23. Juni 2016)

Bei mir war es der non-drive side von der Kurbel (RaceFace Cinch)!
Lösen, reinigen, einfetten, mit Moment-schlüssel anziehen. Das blöde ist dass mann ein 16mm Imbus-schlüssel braucht....


----------



## ernmar (23. Juni 2016)

Hat schonmal jemand Erfahrungen mit Garantie bei YT gemacht wenn man nicht Erstbesitzer ist? In den AGB ist es ja ausgeschlossen, sind die da so streng?


----------



## Drahtesel_ (24. Juni 2016)

ernmar schrieb:


> Hat schonmal jemand Erfahrungen mit Garantie bei YT gemacht wenn man nicht Erstbesitzer ist? In den AGB ist es ja ausgeschlossen, sind die da so streng?



K.a. was kaputt ist aber wenn du clever bist, fragst mal über den Erstbesitzer an.
Aber wer gebrauchte Fahrräder kauft, sollte das Risiko mit einkalkulieren.


----------



## OliverH (25. Juni 2016)

Da hab ich erst vor wenigen Wochen mein Capra mit Procore ausgestattet und mir nun trotzdem eine ordentliche Delle in die Hinterradfelge gefahren. Dann sag ich mir: Hmm, moment mal, ich hab doch Procore, das soll doch davor schützen. Nun, gut alles mal auseinandergebaut und einen verrosteten Angelhaken(?), so ganz genau kann ich das nicht identifizieren, aus dem Reifen geholt, der bis zum inneren Schlauch durchgedrungen war. Daher hatte das Procore auch gar keine Luft um davor zu schützen, dass ich bei nächster Gelegenheit mal ordentlich aufschlage.

Was sagt man da? Richtig: Scheisse! Das Procore-Zeug hab ich schon geflickt, aber die Felge läuft jetzt ziemlich unrund. Muss ich wohl mal zum Radladen oder mit nem Schraubstock probieren. Grrrr


----------



## davidhellmann (25. Juni 2016)

procore ist für mich die größte verschwendung überhaupt. Vielleicht wenn man rennen fährt aber sonst…?!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## 19bike99 (25. Juni 2016)

Hallo,

kann mir jemand helfen und sagen welches Maß ich für die Buchsen für den X2 von Fox benötige?

Ich besitze das Capra CF Pro 2016.

Ich habe leider keinen Eintrag gefunden und besitze kein Werkzeug, welches genau genug dafür wäre.

Zudem gibt es ja verschiedene Buchsen. Vielleicht hat jemand schon Erfahrungen gesammelt und weiß, welche was taugen.

Danke
Jan


----------



## xblubba (25. Juni 2016)

Eigentlich gelten die FOX Buchsen schon als sehr sehr gut....
ansonsten Huber-Buchsen


----------



## 19bike99 (25. Juni 2016)

Ok danke.

Und welche Maße benötige ich?


----------



## Big Lutz (26. Juni 2016)

Ich hatte auch ein lautes Knacken im Tretlager. Habe die Kurbel abgebaut und die Kugellagerabdeckung der Tretlager mit einer Nadel abgehobelt. Dann die Lager anständig mit Fett versehen und Abdeckungen wieder draufgedrückt. Denn Klemmring der RaceFace Kurbel nur leicht gegen gedreht bis die Kurbel sich nicht mehr hin und her bewegt. Seitdem ist absolute Ruhe. Naja, die Laufräder von E.13 musste ich einschicken, weil sie laute Geräusche machen. Ansonsten liebe ich das Capra!


----------



## Gyver (26. Juni 2016)

Hallo 
Kann mir hier jemand sagen, was das Capra Cf Pro in L wiegt?


----------



## Castroper (26. Juni 2016)

Gyver schrieb:


> Hallo
> Kann mir hier jemand sagen, was das Capra Cf Pro in L wiegt?



13,2 kg in S 
Denk mal noch so 500-600 g drauf


----------



## Gyver (26. Juni 2016)

so viel drauf? Hätte so 300 g gedacht.


----------



## toshmanu (26. Juni 2016)

Hey Knartzkollegen,
mein CAPRA ist kaum zwei Monate und die wirklich spaßigen Ausfahrten werden jetzt leider auch durch ecklieges knarzen getrübt.
Das Bike ist echt Super aber kann es sein das nach so kurzer Zeit das Tretlager so'n Lärm macht?
Ich hab ja alles andere im Verdacht vom Sattel bis Pedale (Atlas) aber es muss doch vom Tretlager kommen.
Allerdings ist es bei leichtem Tritt am lautesten und bei "Volllast" kaum was zu hören. Auch dachte ich eben an den Sattel
da ich im stehen eigentlich kein Geräusch beim treten vernehmen...., 
Naja werde wohl es wohl die Woche mal beim Schrauber meines vertrauen checken lassen.
Oder geht das ganze ohne Spezialwerkzeug? Ich hab mal im Netz gesucht aber irgendwie in Bild und Video nix so passendes gefunden.
Grüße
Manu


----------



## Castroper (26. Juni 2016)

Gyver schrieb:


> so viel drauf? Hätte so 300 g gedacht.



Da hab ich wohl zu hoch angesetzt.
Wenn man sich die Geo Daten anguckt,
sind deine 300g schon realistischer.
Vielleicht sogar nur 150-200g


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Portiman (26. Juni 2016)

@toshmanu

2 Monate wäre schon heftig früh für das Tretlager.  Oder eben wie oben beschrieben, reinigen und festziehen.  

Bei mir knackt der Sattel heftigst. Unglaublich, wie der knarzt, bin schon am überlegen, den einfach mal frech zu reklamieren. Kann ja nicht sein, dass der nach 1/2 Jahr klingt wie Omas alter Schaukelstuhl. 

Den knarzenden Sattel kannst du aber auch im Stand prüfen. Einfach mal am Sattel büsch'n zerren und drücken.
Bei mir knarzt es sofort 


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## chamouflage (27. Juni 2016)

@Portiman 

Bau mal den Sattel ab und reinige alle beweglichen Teile der sattelklemmung. Zwischen die untere Klemmung und eigentlicher Stütze etwas Fett oder Montagepaste schmieren. Hat bei mir Wunder bewirkt. 

Greetz


----------



## Portiman (27. Juni 2016)

chamouflage schrieb:


> @Portiman
> 
> Bau mal den Sattel ab und reinige alle beweglichen Teile der sattelklemmung. Zwischen die untere Klemmung und eigentlicher Stütze etwas Fett oder Montagepaste schmieren. Hat bei mir Wunder bewirkt.
> 
> Greetz




Danke für den Tipp.
Leider hab ich das schon gemacht.
Es ist wirklich der Sattel selbst...



Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## cdF600 (27. Juni 2016)

Zieh mal die Schrauben unter dem Sattel, mit denen die Satteldecke befestigt ist, nach. Hat bei mir geholfen.


----------



## dr.octagon (27. Juni 2016)

Hab ein Problem mit der VR Achse in der Yari am Capra AL.
Sobal das Gewinde greift steht der Hebel nach unten, würde aber gerne nach hinten bzw. oben zumachen. Dafür ist dann aber der Verschluss zu stramm oder zu lasch. Kann man das einstellen? An meiner Reba kann man den Zug des Spannhebels per Inbus einstellen. Hier hab ich jetzt nichts gefunden.


----------



## jayzi (27. Juni 2016)

dr.octagon schrieb:


> Hab ein Problem mit der VR Achse in der Yari am Capra AL.
> Sobal das Gewinde greift steht der Hebel nach unten, würde aber gerne nach hinten bzw. oben zumachen. Dafür ist dann aber der Verschluss zu stramm oder zu lasch. Kann man das einstellen? An meiner Reba kann man den Zug des Spannhebels per Inbus einstellen. Hier hab ich jetzt nichts gefunden.



Dürfte genauso funktionieren wie an anderen RS. Demontierte Achse mit Gewinde unten senkrecht mit viel Kraft auf den Boden drücken und dabei den Schnellspanner an die gewünschte Stelle drehen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## dr.octagon (28. Juni 2016)

Hi,

wie war denn die Qualität der Montage bei euch so?

Das HR Ventil war bei Auslieferung defekt, den Schlauch habe ich gestern getauscht. Dabei ist mir aufgefallen wie schlampig das Felgenband montiert war, mit vielen Knicken und Falten, nicht immer mittig zentriert etc...
Außerdem war im Dämpfer praktisch kein Druck (so 80% sag bei 85 kg...). Geht YT also davon aus dass jeder ne Dämpferpumpe zu Hause hat der sich so ein Bike kauft, denn mitgeliefert wird ja keine...

Was erwartet mich noch? Schaltung und Bremsen nicht/kaum eingestellt? Sollte ich lieber vorsichtshalber mal alle Schrauben nachziehen? Und jetzt kommt mir nicht mit "Versenderbike !" Andere Versender bekommen das doch auch einigermaßen hin. Da werden die Bikes montiert und getestet und erst dann versandbereit gemacht.


----------



## GaMbIt_muc (28. Juni 2016)

Also generell zu Deiner ersten Frage: JA
Jeder der ein Luftfahrwerk hat sollte auch eine Dämpferpumpe haben. Und ich denke dass man das als Hersteller schon voraussetzen kann.
Die haben noch keine Gewichts-Glaskugel für potentielle Kunden.

Bei der Montage, ja, da gibts immer wieder gravierende Unterschiede und Mängel.
Die Räder sind vom Laufradhersteller meistens schon mit Reifen und Schlauch zusammengestellt. Die Schaltung wird zwar voreingestellt, aber die Züge längen sich auch noch ein wenig weshalb jeder daheim nochmal nachstellen sollte.
Und Ja. Ganz wichtig ist auch noch die Schrauben mit dem richtigen Drehmoment anzuziehen. In der Montageanleitung stehen die Drehmomente drin.
Ein Drehmomentschlüssel wird also auch vorausgesetzt.


----------



## Rischar (28. Juni 2016)

Genau. Dämpferpumpe ist Voraussetzung wie eine normale Pumpe und eine Grundausstattung an Inbusschlüsseln. 

Generell sollte man alle Schrauben regelmäßig kontrollieren. Bei Neurädern und immer wieder nach einigen Ausfahrten.


----------



## dr.octagon (28. Juni 2016)

Hab ja Dämpferpumpe...zum Glück... Werde also alles noch mal kontrollieren und festziehen vor dem Ausritt...Bremsen einfahren muss ich schließlich auch noch...


----------



## Rothaarsteiger (28. Juni 2016)

dr.octagon schrieb:


> Hab ja Dämpferpumpe...zum Glück... Werde also alles noch mal kontrollieren und festziehen vor dem Ausritt...Bremsen einfahren muss ich schließlich auch noch...



Mann, du hast ja echt Stress...


----------



## davidhellmann (28. Juni 2016)

Grad für 500 bzw. 800 weniger: https://www.yt-industries.com/cat/index/sCategory/77


----------



## lordbritannia (28. Juni 2016)

davidhellmann schrieb:


> Grad für 500 bzw. 800 weniger: https://www.yt-industries.com/cat/index/sCategory/77


wow....800€ Rabatt...da sieht man mal was für Margen YT kalkuliert hat....die machen ja mit dem reduzierten Preis immer noch Gewinn.... zum Glück gibt es das Carbon nicht in XL, sonst würde ich jetzt schwach werden.... aber mein Capra ist erst 3 Monate alt...hahahaha...das bekomme ich nicht argumentiert.


----------



## davidhellmann (28. Juni 2016)

lordbritannia schrieb:


> wow....800€ Rabatt...da sieht man mal was für Margen YT kalkuliert hat....die machen ja mit dem reduzierten Preis immer noch Gewinn.... zum Glück gibt es das Carbon nicht in XL, sonst würde ich jetzt schwach werden.... aber mein Capra ist erst 3 Monate alt...hahahaha...das bekomme ich nicht argumentiert.



Naja so viel GWIN werden sie da jetzt auch nicht mehr machen. Klingt für mich eher nach "Wir leeren das Lager"


----------



## lordbritannia (28. Juni 2016)

davidhellmann schrieb:


> Naja so viel GWIN werden sie da jetzt auch nicht mehr machen. Klingt für mich eher nach "Wir leeren das Lager"


ja, aber sie machen noch Gewinn.... ich würde gerne mal die Kalkulation für das Topbike sehen. Da muß schon ordentlich was übrig bleiben. Man darf gar nicht an richtige teuere Marked, z.b. Specialized etc. denken, da bleibt bestimmt noch mehr hängen (abzgl. der höheren Marketingkosten). Ich gönne es YT aber richtig Kohle zu machen, schließlich sind die Bikes genial....


----------



## dr.octagon (28. Juni 2016)

Rothaarsteiger schrieb:


> Mann, du hast ja echt Stress...


Ja...schrecklich!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Castroper (3. Juli 2016)

Hat schon mal jemand die Decals von den DT Swiss Laufrädern entfernt ?


----------



## Manjk (4. Juli 2016)

Ciao Zusammen,

Bis jetzt war ich ziemlich zufrieden mit meinen E Thirteen TRSr Laufrädern. Num hat sich der Freilauf verabschiedet. Ziemlich mühsam zum die restliche Strecke zum fahren, Chainless wäre einfacher gewesen! Wisst Ihr, ob die Garantie dies deckt oder wie Kulant The Hive ist? Wie lange dauert der Peozess normalerweise? Ich würde nur sehr ungern 3 Wochen auf mein Bike verzichten!

Merci&Cheers


----------



## Vunlimited (4. Juli 2016)

Hallo bin am überlegen mir auch ein CAPRA CF Pro Race zu kaufen ! Kann mir einer infos darüber geben wie hart man das Fox fahrwerk  zum raufpedaliern machen kann da ja weder die Gabel noch der Dämpfer einen Lockout hat ?


----------



## Kesan (4. Juli 2016)

Manjk schrieb:


> Ciao Zusammen,
> 
> Bis jetzt war ich ziemlich zufrieden mit meinen E Thirteen TRSr Laufrädern. Num hat sich der Freilauf verabschiedet. Ziemlich mühsam zum die restliche Strecke zum fahren, Chainless wäre einfacher gewesen! Wisst Ihr, ob die Garantie dies deckt oder wie Kulant The Hive ist? Wie lange dauert der Peozess normalerweise? Ich würde nur sehr ungern 3 Wochen auf mein Bike verzichten!
> 
> Merci&Cheers



Wende Dich am besten direkt an The Hive in Traunstein  , da kann man dir sagen wielange usw. 
https://bythehive.com/pages/contact-us


----------



## Manjk (4. Juli 2016)

Kesan schrieb:


> Wende Dich am besten direkt an The Hive in Traunstein  , da kann man dir sagen wielange usw.
> https://bythehive.com/pages/contact-us



Danke für den Hinweis. Hoffentlich geht das schnell über die Bühne, bei dem Wetter muss man einfach shredden =).


Cheers Manjk


----------



## Haukejunior (4. Juli 2016)

Vunlimited schrieb:


> Hallo bin am überlegen mir auch ein CAPRA CF Pro Race zu kaufen ! Kann mir einer infos darüber geben wie hart man das Fox fahrwerk  zum raufpedaliern machen kann da ja weder die Gabel noch der Dämpfer einen Lockout hat ?


Laut YT kann man es so einstellen das sich so gut wie nix bewegt.


----------



## Vunlimited (4. Juli 2016)

Haukejunior schrieb:


> Laut YT kann man es so einstellen das sich so gut wie nix bewegt.


Hinte kann ich mir schon denken da kannst ja denn  2 Position  Lever  nachrüsten aber die vordere kann ich mir nicht so vorstellen


----------



## episodos (4. Juli 2016)




----------



## Haukejunior (4. Juli 2016)

Vunlimited schrieb:


> Hinte kann ich mir schon denken da kannst ja denn  2 Position  Lever  nachrüsten aber die vordere kann ich mir nicht so vorstellen


Also die neue 36er Fox ist ne Wucht. Kann man meines Erachtens nicht mit Rock Shox vergleichen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Portiman (5. Juli 2016)

Strive AL vs Capra AL







Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## Castroper (5. Juli 2016)

Portiman schrieb:


> Strive AL vs Capra AL
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Guck mal zwei Beiträge vorher ^^


----------



## Portiman (5. Juli 2016)

CastroperJung schrieb:


> Guck mal zwei Beiträge vorher ^^



Ups... Sorry. 


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## Vogelsberger (6. Juli 2016)

Haukejunior schrieb:


> Also die neue 36er Fox ist ne Wucht. Kann man meines Erachtens nicht mit Rock Shox vergleichen.



Auch wenn Sie eine Weile gelaufen ist? Alle Foxen die ich bisher fuhr waren ruckzuck schlechter und nutzbarer Federweg eher 85% als 95-98%


----------



## Vunlimited (6. Juli 2016)

Vogelsberger schrieb:


> Auch wenn Sie eine Weile gelaufen ist? Alle Foxen die ich bisher fuhr waren ruckzuck schlechter und nutzbarer Federweg eher 85% als 95-98%


Das haben mir die Jungs von YT auch gesagt Fox ist sehr Wartungsintensiv als vielfahrer besser Rockshox


----------



## Aero9000 (6. Juli 2016)

Oder halt oft genug warten ! Dann laufen die wie sau. Also ich bereue den Umstieg von Pike zur 36er keineswegs


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mmorty (6. Juli 2016)

hallo! bin seit 3 wochen stolzer besitzer eines Capra al1 und von dem rad slichtweg begeistert! zu meinem problem, nach der heutigen ausfahrt ist mir aufgefallen dass der 7e 8e und 9e gang nicht richtig sitzen,und nach ein paar metern beginnen zu rutschen. nach kontrolle u. nachziehen hat sich leider nichts verändert :/ weiß jemand abhilfe oder hat einen lösungsvorschlag? am wochenende steht ein bikepark besuch an und da sollte wieder alles laufen


----------



## frank70 (6. Juli 2016)

hab das Problem auch seit ein paar tagen. meine Meinung dazu: ist eben sram


----------



## mmorty (6. Juli 2016)

frank70 schrieb:


> hab das Problem auch seit ein paar tagen. meine Meinung dazu: ist eben sram


oh mann, das kann's doch nicht sein hab heute erst die dritte richtige Ausfahrt hinter mir :/


----------



## ale2812 (6. Juli 2016)

wie man ein schaltwerk einstellt ist bekannt? falls nicht einfach lernen.


----------



## mmorty (6. Juli 2016)

ale2812 schrieb:


> wie man ein schaltwerk einstellt ist bekannt? falls nicht einfach lernen.


ja ist bekannt, werde morgen nochmals alles in ruhe  durchgehen. vielleicht ist mir ja ein fehler unterlaufen...


----------



## ale2812 (7. Juli 2016)

mmorty schrieb:


> ja ist bekannt, werde morgen nochmals alles in ruhe  durchgehen. vielleicht ist mir ja ein fehler unterlaufen...


Bisschen drehen am Rädchen am Schalthebel sollte eigtl ausreichen. 

Mein schaltwerk ist seit einem jahr auch leicht verbogen und somit nur noch ein Kompromiss möglich


----------



## davidhellmann (7. Juli 2016)

Wie fährt sich der Lenker? Hab eigentlich überall Sixpack Milleniums drauf. Hab auch noch einen 35mm hier liegen aber der hat halt nur 20mm rise glaube. Kann man noch nen Spacer untern Vorbau knallen oder ist das schon alles recht am Limit? Morgen oder Freitag sollte es dann endlich da sein… Juhu!

Review:
http://www.vitalmtb.com/product/guide/Bikes,3/YT/Capra-AL-Comp-1,17113#product-reviews/2450


----------



## Vunlimited (7. Juli 2016)

Ich bin auch am überlegen  ob ich mir ein Capra holen soll kann mich halt zwischen Giant Reign und dem Capra nicht entscheiden  !!  Ist hier im Forum wer von einem Reign auf ein Capra umgestiegen  ??  Im mom hab ich noch ein Spectral Ex


----------



## jayzi (7. Juli 2016)

davidhellmann schrieb:


> Wie fährt sich der Lenker?



Laut Bedienungsanleitung jeweils an den Enden festhalten und dann feste in die Pedale treten. Habs auch erst nicht geglaubt, aber nach ein paar Metern fühlt es sich ganz natürlich an. 

Aber im Ernst: Das Cockpit ist 1A und passt zum Rad. Ob es zu Deinen Körperabmessungen passt, kannste nur testen. Ich wollte auch umbauen, bevor ich es hatte und habs sein lassen.

Ich drücke die Daumen, dass die Zeit des Kopfzerbrechens bald ein Ende für Dich hat.


----------



## jayzi (7. Juli 2016)

mmorty schrieb:


> ja ist bekannt, werde morgen nochmals alles in ruhe  durchgehen. vielleicht ist mir ja ein fehler unterlaufen...



Bei mir hat sich das Schaltwerk im Ausfallende mehrmals selbständig gemacht und stand dann zu weit rechts. Mal diese Schraube checken. Ich hab sie dann mit Loctite blau gesichert. Seitdem keine Probleme mehr.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Haukejunior (7. Juli 2016)

Vunlimited schrieb:


> Ich bin auch am überlegen  ob ich mir ein Capra holen soll kann mich halt zwischen Giant Reign und dem Capra nicht entscheiden  !!  Ist hier im Forum wer von einem Reign auf ein Capra umgestiegen  ??  Im mom hab ich noch ein Spectral Ex



Behalt dein Spectral damit kannste genauso alles fahren


----------



## Ray (7. Juli 2016)

jayzi schrieb:


> Bei mir hat sich das Schaltwerk im Ausfallende mehrmals selbständig gemacht und stand dann zu weit rechts. Mal diese Schraube checken. Ich hab sie dann mit Loctite blau gesichert. Seitdem keine Probleme mehr.



Ich habs genauso gemacht.


----------



## ale2812 (7. Juli 2016)

sehr ausgewogener capra test:
http://www.vitalmtb.com/product/gui...om&utm_medium=referral&utm_campaign=spotlight


----------



## Vunlimited (7. Juli 2016)

Haukejunior schrieb:


> Behalt dein Spectral damit kannste genauso alles fahren


Das stimmt sicher ich trenn mich auch schwer davon aber mir fehlt am Spectral ein bisschen die Laufruhe


----------



## Rischar (7. Juli 2016)

Vunlimited schrieb:


> Ich bin auch am überlegen  ob ich mir ein Capra holen soll kann mich halt zwischen Giant Reign und dem Capra nicht entscheiden  !!  Ist hier im Forum wer von einem Reign auf ein Capra umgestiegen  ??  Im mom hab ich noch ein Spectral Ex


Hier!
Bin vom Reign 1,5 auf das Capra Al umgestiegen. Beides top Räder. Aber das Capra ist besser. Das reign ist sehr lang, mehr reach als mein tues in L. Dazu vorne tief. Also sehr zentrale, fast frontlastige Position. Das reign pusht zum ballern und will aggressiv gefahren werden.
Das capra kann für mich persönlich alles besser. Hab bewusst die billigste Version genommen und paar Teile aufgerüstet. Jetzt ist es für mich perfekt. Lediglich Gewicht wäre noch gerne zu ändern... aber das wird dann ja schnell sehr teuer. Das capra hat ein viel besseres Handling. Mix aus Laufruhe und Wendigkeit. Auf Anhieb war ich auf dem Hometrail schneller. UND hatte mehr Spaß  Bergauf geht es besser. Ich glaube, weil die Sitzposition weiter vorne ist. 
Also definitiv capra, außer du stehst weniger auf Fahrspaß sondern mehr auf reine Geschwindigkeitserzeugung


----------



## mef (7. Juli 2016)

Vunlimited schrieb:


> Ich bin auch am überlegen ob ich mir ein Capra holen soll kann mich halt zwischen Giant Reign und dem Capra nicht entscheiden !! Ist hier im Forum wer von einem Reign auf ein Capra umgestiegen ?? Im mom hab ich noch ein Spectral Ex


Kollege von mir fährt das Reign, auch ein Geiles Bike keine frage! Allerdings war er letztens ganz schön pissig als er mein Capra Al probe gefahren ist, ihm hat es klar besser gefallen und das bei einem preis von 2000€ weniger


----------



## mef (7. Juli 2016)

Rischar schrieb:


> Hab bewusst die billigste Version genommen und paar Teile aufgerüstet.


Was hast an deinem Capra geändert? Bin selbst grade dabei meins anzupassen. Bis jetzt nur neue Griffe und als nächstes soll die Bremse folgen...bis jetzt denk ich soll es eine magura mt5 werden.


----------



## davidhellmann (7. Juli 2016)

Sind die Guide R scheiße? Hab noch neue Zee rumliegen… Hab aber keine Lust auf Kabel kürzen


----------



## mef (7. Juli 2016)

auf dem al sind nur die sram db5 verbaut, muss sagen bis jetzt finde ich sie besser als ich gedacht hätte dafür das es die absolute spaar version. wenn die zee bei dir nur rumliegen, gib sie doch einfach mir


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## davidhellmann (7. Juli 2016)

Haha. Hab mein Enduro hier verkauft und da hatte ich die Zee gekauft und 1x gefahren. Dann hatte ich es verkauft und ich hab einfach gefragt ob ich die Bremsen zurück kaufen kann da er sie eh nicht wirklich gebraucht hat. Mal schauen wie die Guide sind. Sonst kommen die Zee ans 2Souls


----------



## jayzi (7. Juli 2016)

davidhellmann schrieb:


> Haha. Hab mein Enduro hier verkauft und da hatte ich die Zee gekauft und 1x gefahren. Dann hatte ich es verkauft und ich hab einfach gefragt ob ich die Bremsen zurück kaufen kann da er sie eh nicht wirklich gebraucht hat. Mal schauen wie die Guide sind. Sonst kommen die Zee ans 2Souls



Ich mag den Druckpunkt der Shinanos lieber, hab mich aber inzwischen auch an die Guide gewöhnt. Sehr viel Bremskraft auch im Nassen bei Einfingerbedienung. Ich wollte erst auch Shimanos oder die MT5 nachrüsten, aber bleibe nun bei der Guide.


----------



## Rischar (7. Juli 2016)

mef schrieb:


> Was hast an deinem Capra geändert? Bin selbst grade dabei meins anzupassen. Bis jetzt nur neue Griffe und als nächstes soll die Bremse folgen...bis jetzt denk ich soll es eine magura mt5 werden.


Lenker: Reverse Base 790 mm
Vorbau: Twinworks 35 mm
Kettenführung: 77desingz mit bash
Bremsen und Scheiben: XT

Soweit erst mal fertig. Von der Yari bin ich überrascht. Minimal besser als die Pike und vollkommen ausreichend.
Nächster Schritt wäre Dämpfer. Der limitiert mich am ehesten.


----------



## Rischar (7. Juli 2016)

Doppelt


----------



## Castroper (7. Juli 2016)

davidhellmann schrieb:


> Sind die Guide R scheiße? Hab noch neue Zee rumliegen… Hab aber keine Lust auf Kabel kürzen


Ich komm damit super klar ✌️


----------



## davidhellmann (7. Juli 2016)

CastroperJung schrieb:


> Ich komm damit super klar ✌️


kein tubeless band drauf??? schlecht!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Freerider1504 (7. Juli 2016)

@davidhellmann 

Ich würde dir zur Zee raten, habe mit der Guide R schlechter Erfahrungen gemacht. Muss aber gestehen, dass ich gernell Shimano-Bremsen Fan bin und diese dem SRAM/Avid Zeug erfahrungsgemäß immer vorziehe


----------



## davidhellmann (7. Juli 2016)

Freerider1504 schrieb:


> @davidhellmann
> 
> Ich würde dir zur Zee raten, habe mit der Guide R schlechter Erfahrungen gemacht. Muss aber gestehen, dass ich gernell Shimano-Bremsen Fan bin und diese dem SRAM/Avid Zeug erfahrungsgemäß immer vorziehe




Puh da müsste ich mir ja erstmal andere Matchmaker besorgen und so. Ich lass erstmal die Guide. Bremshebel gefallen. Druckpunkt noch nicht vorhanden 

Und hier ein paar Bilder von meinem 
https://goo.gl/photos/L37oswAa1rQy4NP89


----------



## zichl (7. Juli 2016)

Ich fahre die Avid Trail 7 und die sollte sich nicht großartig zur Guide R unterscheiden, ausser dass du sogar die neuen Hebel von Sram hast. Meine läuft seit 2 Jahren absolut Problemlos an meinem Wicked und hat bisher alles mitgemacht und ist kein Stück schwächer oder unzuverlässiger als meine SLX am Bike zuvor. Sie musste noch nicht einmal entlüftet werden bisher. Egal ob Österreich oder Bikepark hier in DE, mein Gewicht von 75 kilo (damals sogar 92 kg) hat sie zu jeder Zeit brav gebremst.


----------



## mef (7. Juli 2016)

davidhellmann schrieb:


> Und hier ein paar Bilder von meinem
> https://goo.gl/photos/L37oswAa1rQy4NP89


https://photos.google.com/share/AF1...?key=MHdjYmNEU3JQejNLQlRXYXA0V0tscGdjWDdaTDhn wo is das?


----------



## Freerider1504 (7. Juli 2016)

Die Elixir 7 Trail bin ich auch circa 2 Jahren ohne Problem gefahren, aber dann gingen die Probleme los, daher wieder der Umstieg auf Saint.


----------



## zichl (7. Juli 2016)

Freerider1504 schrieb:


> Die Elixir 7 Trail bin ich auch circa 2 Jahren ohne Problem gefahren, aber dann gingen die Probleme los, daher wieder der Umstieg auf Saint.


Ich habe mit den shimanos an den Bikes meiner Dame leider schon nach gut einem Jahr immer Probleme mit hängenden Kolben, Druckpunkt etc.


----------



## davidhellmann (8. Juli 2016)

Was beim Capra interessant ist im vergleich zu meinem alten Enduro 29. Das Alu wirkt dünn wie Papier. Ist die Frage ob sich das nur so anfühlt durch die Lackierung oder ob es wirklich so ist


----------



## Hiklak (8. Juli 2016)

Was? Wie kann Alu wie Papier wirken? Übertreibst du vielleicht ein bisschen?


----------



## jayzi (8. Juli 2016)

Hiklak schrieb:


> Was? Wie kann Alu wie Papier wirken? Übertreibst du vielleicht ein bisschen?



 Der arme David wird nach dem Spiel einfach nur noch wenig Blut im Restallohol gehabt haben.


----------



## Rischar (8. Juli 2016)

davidhellmann schrieb:


> Was beim Capra interessant ist im vergleich zu meinem alten Enduro 29. Das Alu wirkt dünn wie Papier. Ist die Frage ob sich das nur so anfühlt durch die Lackierung oder ob es wirklich so ist


Dann fühl/drück mal n Trek Enduro Rahmen  Da sind andere Rohre um einiges dünner.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Hiklak (8. Juli 2016)

Das Capra AL hat für ein Enduro einen der steifesten Rahmen überhaupt. Finde da solche Aussagen immer...  najaaaa.


----------



## davidhellmann (8. Juli 2016)

Ja beruhigt euch  Hab ja nur gesagt das es sich so anfühlt nicht das er es ist


----------



## Ray (8. Juli 2016)

Mein Capra hält. Und hört sich dabei noch an wie ein Joghurtbecher


----------



## davidhellmann (8. Juli 2016)

Ray schrieb:


> Mein Capra hält. Und hört sich dabei noch an wie ein Joghurtbecher



Das hättest aber auch einfacherer haben können links oder rechts vorbei


----------



## davidhellmann (8. Juli 2016)

An die Experten hier… Wiege Fahrfertig irgendwas 85-90kg hab vorne 85psi laut tabelle und hinten 195psi. Hinten denke ich passt das so. Bin grad unterwegs gewesen und so sah es danach aus Vorne kann wohl bissl luft raus. Oder ich sollte mich weiter über den Lenker bewegen beim Fahren. Gibts hier Leute in meiner Gewichtsklasse? Was fahrt ihr an Lyrik / Monarch für Drücke? 

Sonst… Hammerteil! Wirklich toll. Bremsen finde ich Klasse. Hebel würde ich sogar noch was besser als Zee einstufen vom Feeling her. Unterschied zu 29er Enduro merkt man klar. Deutlich wendiger das Teil. OK das 29er bat etwas mehr geschluckt bergab aber alles fein.


----------



## dr.octagon (8. Juli 2016)

Hi,

hab am AL1 von Anfang an das Problem dass die hintere Bremsscheibe immer mal das Singen anfängt, also kurz Kontakt hat.
Ist etwas besser geworden nachdem ich die Zange etwas ausgerichtet habe, aber es tritt immer noch auf. Provozieren kann ich es nicht, scheint also Last-unabhängig zu sein. Ideen was das sein könnte bzw. wie ich es loswerde?


----------



## lordbritannia (8. Juli 2016)

davidhellmann schrieb:


> Anhang anzeigen 509604
> 
> An die Experten hier… Wiege Fahrfertig irgendwas 85-90kg hab vorne 85psi laut tabelle und hinten 195psi. Hinten denke ich passt das so. Bin grad unterwegs gewesen und so sah es danach aus Vorne kann wohl bissl luft raus. Oder ich sollte mich weiter über den Lenker bewegen beim Fahren. Gibts hier Leute in meiner Gewichtsklasse? Was fahrt ihr an Lyrik / Monarch für Drücke?
> 
> Sonst… Hammerteil! Wirklich toll. Bremsen finde ich Klasse. Hebel würde ich sogar noch was besser als Zee einstufen vom Feeling her. Unterschied zu 29er Enduro merkt man klar. Deutlich wendiger das Teil. OK das 29er bat etwas mehr geschluckt bergab aber alles fein.


stell hinten den SAG auf 30% und vorne zwischen 20-25%... damit kannst du starten. Das Fahrwerk ist generell sehr progressiv und du brauchst ordentlich Druck für die letzen Zentimeter. Auch mal nach 1-2 Wochen 24h das Rad auf dem Kopf stellen, hilft das Fahrwerk "smoother" zu machen.


----------



## davidhellmann (8. Juli 2016)

lordbritannia schrieb:


> stell hinten den SAG auf 30% und vorne zwischen 20-25%... damit kannst du starten. Das Fahrwerk ist generell sehr progressiv und du brauchst ordentlich Druck für die letzen Zentimeter. Auch mal nach 1-2 Wochen 24h das Rad auf dem Kopf stellen, hilft das Fahrwerk "smoother" zu machen.



ok. Ja hinten hab ich 30% Sag, glaub hinten läuft auch soweit. Vorne ist noch etwas "Hart" aber ich glaub ich geh mal auf 80psi und schau mal. Bin ab heute abend in Saalbach… mal schauen.


----------



## MTBKompase (8. Juli 2016)

Ich wiege zwar weniger aber im Verhältnis kannst du es ja aus der Tabelle auslesen.. 

Ich wiege denke ich so ca. 71
Hab vorne einen tokken und etwas unter 50 psi


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ale2812 (8. Juli 2016)

davidhellmann schrieb:


> ok. Ja hinten hab ich 30% Sag, glaub hinten läuft auch soweit. Vorne ist noch etwas "Hart" aber ich glaub ich geh mal auf 80psi und schau mal. Bin ab heute abend in Saalbach… mal schauen.


nimm mal als ausgangspunkt dein nacktes körpergewicht.  eher sogar noch etwas weniger. ohne spacer dürfte die gabel sowieso im mittlereren federwegsbereich wenig gegenddruck aufbauen. 2 spacer sind enorm sinnvoll.

gerade in saalbach: lsc komplett auf für die bremswellen


----------



## davidhellmann (8. Juli 2016)

ale2812 schrieb:


> nimm mal als ausgangspunkt dein nacktes körpergewicht.  eher sogar noch etwas weniger. ohne spacer dürfte die gabel sowieso im mittlereren federwegsbereich wenig gegenddruck aufbauen. 2 spacer sind enorm sinnvoll.
> 
> gerade in saalbach: lsc komplett auf für die bremswellen



hm also noch nen token rein? hab keine nuss hier :/ 
Dann geh ich mal so auf 75-80 psi


----------



## davidhellmann (8. Juli 2016)

ale2812 schrieb:


> nimm mal als ausgangspunkt dein nacktes körpergewicht.  eher sogar noch etwas weniger. ohne spacer dürfte die gabel sowieso im mittlereren federwegsbereich wenig gegenddruck aufbauen. 2 spacer sind enorm sinnvoll.
> 
> gerade in saalbach: lsc komplett auf für die bremswellen




Ich bin ja ein noob was den ganzen Feder kram angeht. Auf heisst voll voll nach rechts?


----------



## ale2812 (8. Juli 2016)

auf dem bike sitzend: den großen hebel ganz nach links und den kleinen oben drauf entgegen den aufgedruckten pfeil (dürfte auch links rum sein)


----------



## davidhellmann (9. Juli 2016)

So… XLine bis Hackelbergbahn dann Hackelbergtrail dann Zline dann Panorama dann Milka. Geile Kiste. 
Gabel hat jetzt zwei Token drin und wohl noch etwas zu viel druck. Siehe roter Ring. Wobei ich jetzt auch nicht wirklich was gedroppt bin. Und im vergleich zum Enduro 29 deutlich spassiger! läuft


----------



## Vunlimited (11. Juli 2016)

Wer von euch fährt bei 180 von euch ein L was habt ihr für SL und gehts sich das mit der 150 reverb  aus ?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Markus-Freeride (11. Juli 2016)

Vunlimited schrieb:


> Wer von euch fährt bei 180 von euch ein L was habt ihr für SL und gehts sich das mit der 150 reverb  aus ?



Ich bin zwar nur 178 cm, habe aber lange Beine mit 87 cm Schrittlänge. L passt mir perfekt!
150 cm Sattelstütze ist OK, da durch den relativ steilen Sitzwinkel der Sattel recht weit vorne ist.
Ich habe die Sattelstütze noch 2,5 Cm rausgezogen, von daher wäre die neue 170er Sattelstütze bei mir top


----------



## Vunlimited (11. Juli 2016)

Markus-Freeride schrieb:


> Ich bin zwar nur 178 cm, habe aber lange Beine mit 87 cm Schrittlänge. L passt mir perfekt!
> 150 cm Sattelstütze ist OK, da durch den relativ steilen Sitzwinkel der Sattel recht weit vorne ist.
> Ich habe die Sattelstütze noch 2,5 Cm rausgezogen, von daher wäre die neue 170er Sattelstütze bei mir top



Ok das ist top dann passt mir das mit einer 85 sl sicher   jetz ist nur noch die Frage  das Comp oder das Pro  bin halt leider beim Foxfahrwerk skeptisch  das es zuviel Wippt beim hoch pedaliern !!


----------



## Markus-Freeride (11. Juli 2016)

Vunlimited schrieb:


> Ok das ist top dann passt mir das mit einer 85 sl sicher   jetz ist nur noch die Frage  das Comp oder das Pro  bin halt leider beim Foxfahrwerk skeptisch  das es zuviel Wippt beim hoch pedaliern !!


Ich fahre das Legendary Edition (entspricht dem Comp) und ein Freund von mir das Pro. Kommt wirklich darauf an was du machst. Tendenziell würde ich sagen, das Comp ist das Enduro, das Pro der Freerider. Beide können aber irgendwie das eine als auch das andere. Bei meinem Comp mache ich so gut wie nie die Platform am Dämpfer rein. Das Foxfahrwerk hat erst gar keine, wippt aber auch nicht wirklich.


----------



## davidhellmann (11. Juli 2016)

Hab auch 182 und die 150er ca. 2-3cm raus. 

Gerade noch Atlas Cockpit gegen Sixpack Millenium getauscht. 35mm Vorbau. mal schauen. Diese Woche kommt dann noch Milch rein und sinter Beläge.


----------



## Haukejunior (12. Juli 2016)

Vunlimited schrieb:


> Das stimmt sicher ich trenn mich auch schwer davon aber mir fehlt am Spectral ein bisschen die Laufruhe



Mut zur Lücke


----------



## 2Dirty (12. Juli 2016)

Mal ne Frage an die Capra Fahrer mit BOS Fahrwerk:
Nachdem ich auf dem Glemmride mal ein paar andere Bikes getestet habe (Propain Tyee CF, Santa Cruz Nomad CC) war ich überrascht wie träge mein Capra ist.
Mit den anderen Bikes bin ich den Hackelberg-Trail gefühlt doppelt (objektiv nicht ganz, aber deutlich flotter) so schnell runter gekommen, durch die Kurven geflogen wie sonst was.
Der BOS Kirk lässt sich ja auch nicht wirklich "schnell" einstellen. Ist das bei euch auch so?
Insgesamt kommt mir das Capra eher wie ein Mini-Downhiller vor und nicht wie ein Enduro?


----------



## davidhellmann (12. Juli 2016)

Hat das Capra nicht immer auch den Beisatz "Mini-DH"? 
Glemmride… Fande es sehr krass wieviel YT da rumgefahren sind und zum anderen das gefühlt 70% DH Bikes hatten und dann nicht wenige davon auch auf Milka unterwegs waren.


----------



## 2Dirty (12. Juli 2016)

davidhellmann schrieb:


> Hat das Capra nicht immer auch den Beisatz "Mini-DH"?
> Glemmride… Fande es sehr krass wieviel YT da rumgefahren sind und zum anderen das gefühlt 70% DH Bikes hatten und dann nicht wenige davon auch auf Milka unterwegs waren.


Naja gut mit den 170mm kommt man schon komfortabel Trails mit ordentlich Geschepper wie X-Line & Co. runter, nur auf spritzigen Trails wie dem Hackelberg-Tails haben die anderen Bikes wesentlich mehr Spaß gemacht.

Mit dem DH auf der Milka  ... hab mich mit dem Tues mal auf den Bergstadel getraut, das ging erstaunlich gut ab  (Nicht zu Vergleichen mit dem Pivot Phoenix auf der X-Line ) .
Ist mir auch aufgefallen, allerdings hatte YT auch sehr viele Testbikes da und einige Leute aus dem Mob da. In den Tagen vor dem Glemmride habe ich auch einige Bergziegen in freier Wildbahn gesehen, das Tues war schon früher recht verbreitet.


----------



## davidhellmann (12. Juli 2016)

2Dirty schrieb:


> Naja gut mit den 170mm kommt man schon komfortabel Trails mit ordentlich Geschepper wie X-Line & Co. runter, nur auf spritzigen Trails wie dem Hackelberg-Tails haben die anderen Bikes wesentlich mehr Spaß gemacht.
> 
> Mit dem DH auf der Milka  ... hab mich mit dem Tues mal auf den Bergstadel getraut, das ging erstaunlich gut ab  (Nicht zu Vergleichen mit dem Pivot Phoenix auf der X-Line ) .
> Ist mir auch aufgefallen, allerdings hatte YT auch sehr viele Testbikes da und einige Leute aus dem Mob da. In den Tagen vor dem Glemmride habe ich auch einige Bergziegen in freier Wildbahn gesehen, das Tues war schon früher recht verbreitet.



Hab ja das AL und Glemmride war im Grunde meine erste Testfahrt damit und auch das erstmal Bike Park. Hatte vorher das Speci Enduro 29 und muss sagen, dass ich mehr als positiv überrascht bin vom Capra. War sehr Spaßig. Sind immer X-Line bis zum Hackel gefahren und dann den Hackel. 2x Panoramo Trail + Milka (Beides sehr spaßig und gut um besser Kurven fahren zu lernen ). Z-Line sind wir 1x gefahren. 

Hackeltrail ist schon sehr geil. Fande ich auch besser als Finale da der Spaßfaktor einfach höher war. X-Line war ja nur der obere Tail. Denke aber da wurde es unten noch mal ruppiger oder? den oberen Tail fand ich OK aber Spaßfaktor auf dem Hackel höher. 

Ja YT war gut vertreten. Glaub vieles waren in der Tat Testbikes aber dennoch hat es mich überrascht wie viel man gesehen hat. YT, Canyon, Santa Cruz 

Hab mir wie gesagt jetzt mal nen 35er Vorbau drauf. Mal schauen ob das zu kurz ist. Laut YT müsste ich ja zu größe M greifen aber hab L genommen was ja auch die meisten raten bei 182. Mal schauen wie das Rad sich nun anfühlt.


----------



## dr.octagon (12. Juli 2016)

M wäre definitiv zu klein gewesen bei 182 cm.
Bin 176 und M ist gefühlt grenzwertig.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Haukejunior (12. Juli 2016)

Um mal zu den Capra Sichtungen zu kommen. Ich war am We zur TT Breitenbrunn und da hatte gefühlt jeder dritte ein Capra  Glaube die Ziegen versuchen die Weltherrschafft an sich zu reißen


----------



## Vunlimited (12. Juli 2016)

2Dirty schrieb:


> Mal ne Frage an die Capra Fahrer mit BOS Fahrwerk:
> Nachdem ich auf dem Glemmride mal ein paar andere Bikes getestet habe (Propain Tyee CF, Santa Cruz Nomad CC) war ich überrascht wie träge mein Capra ist.
> Mit den anderen Bikes bin ich den Hackelberg-Trail gefühlt doppelt (objektiv nicht ganz, aber deutlich flotter) so schnell runter gekommen, durch die Kurven geflogen wie sonst was.
> Der BOS Kirk lässt sich ja auch nicht wirklich "schnell" einstellen. Ist das bei euch auch so?
> Insgesamt kommt mir das Capra eher wie ein Mini-Downhiller vor und nicht wie ein Enduro?



Ich kann mir nicht wirklich vorstellen das das Nomad oder das Tyee soviel Spritziger sein sollen und das Capra so träge ist !!


----------



## Rischar (12. Juli 2016)

Das ist eher eine Sache der Fahrwerkseinstellung. Rebound und Compression und so


----------



## ale2812 (12. Juli 2016)

von den 3 genannten bikes gibt das capra das meiste feedback vom untergrund und bügelt am wenigsten weg. 

rebound zu langsam?


----------



## davidhellmann (12. Juli 2016)

Hab bei mir Rebound auch fast komplett offen. Glaub an der Gabel 3 klicks und Dämpfer 3-5 klicks.
LSC hab ich nun auch fast komplett auf… Ach diese Federungskacke  haha


----------



## zichl (12. Juli 2016)

davidhellmann schrieb:


> Hab bei mir Rebound auch fast komplett offen. Glaub an der Gabel 3 klicks und Dämpfer 3-5 klicks.
> LSC hab ich nun auch fast komplett auf… Ach diese Federungskacke  haha


Wenn ich den rebound, bei meinem Wicked allerdings, am Monarch Plus voll auf mache dann hämmert es aber schon brutal bei bremswellen und ähnlich kurzen schnellen Schlägen.


----------



## 2Dirty (13. Juli 2016)

Vunlimited schrieb:


> Ich kann mir nicht wirklich vorstellen das das Nomad oder das Tyee soviel Spritziger sein sollen und das Capra so träge ist !!



Naja BOS vs. Rockshox / Fox?


----------



## Vunlimited (14. Juli 2016)

So hab mir jetz auch ein Capra  gegönnt  !! Sind die E*thirteen  ab Werk Tubeless Ready  ?


----------



## zichl (14. Juli 2016)

Vunlimited schrieb:


> So hab mir jetz auch ein Capra  gegönnt  !! Sind die E*thirteen  ab Werk Tubeless Ready  ?


Wenn ein geklebtes Felgenband drin ist dann ja.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Tiger 2001 (18. Juli 2016)

Hab vorgestern mein CF Race Pro in M bekommen und mal das Gewicht geprüft. 13,2 kg das wären 400g mehr als für das in Größe S angegeben wurde. Ich würde gerne verifizieren ob das so normal ist, könnte hier mal jemand mit einem identischen BIKE nachmessen. Wäre super, bin nämlich kurz davor es zurück zu schicken.


----------



## Portiman (18. Juli 2016)

Tiger 2001 schrieb:


> Hab vorgestern mein CF Race Pro in M bekommen und mal das Gewicht geprüft. 13,2 kg das wären 400g mehr als für das in Größe S angegeben wurde. Ich würde gerne verifizieren ob das so normal ist, könnte hier mal jemand mit einem identischen BIKE nachmessen. Wäre super, bin nämlich kurz davor es zurück zu schicken.



wie du es schreibst, klingt es so, als wäre das Mehrgewicht der Grund für eine etwaige Rücksendung. Wenn man Berücksichtigt, dass die nächste Rahmengrösse i.d.R. 200-300 Gram mehr wiegt und beim "M" eine 150 mm Reverb, beim "S" aber eine 125 mm Reverb verbaut ist, sprechen wir über 100-200 Gramm Toleranz.

Sollte das wirklich Dein Grund für eine Rücksendung sein, kann ich nur folgendes sagen:

Einfach mal weniger wiegen und mehr fahren... ;-)


Gesendet von iPad mit Tapatalk


----------



## Tiger 2001 (18. Juli 2016)

Nein, das wäre nicht der alleinige Grund, da das Cokpit nicht wirklich zu meinen Gräten passt, müsste ich noch einiges umbauen und das Gewicht war schon ein wichtiges Kaufargument. Deshalb hätte ich ja auch gerne einen Vergleich.


----------



## bartos0815 (18. Juli 2016)

Zwischen s und m liegen wohl max 150gr unterschied. Rest wohl reifen schläuche und sonstige teiledifferenzen. Wg 400 gr ein enduro bike zurück zu senden bringt gar nichts! Ist doch ein gerät zum ballern und nicht zum Strecke machen


----------



## juh (18. Juli 2016)

Haste das Rad mit Pedalen gewogen?


----------



## Rischar (18. Juli 2016)

Wahnsinn
Wenn das Gewicht einen so hohen Stellenwert hat, bau dir selbst ein Rad auf. Es gibt wesentlich leichtere Rahmen als das Capra.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Tiger 2001 (18. Juli 2016)

Gewicht ist ohne Pedale.


----------



## Vunlimited (18. Juli 2016)

Tiger 2001 schrieb:


> Gewicht ist ohne Pedale.


Mach noch Tubeless dann passt schon !!


----------



## Mausss (18. Juli 2016)

Tiger 2001 schrieb:


> Nein, das wäre nicht der alleinige Grund, da das Cokpit nicht wirklich zu meinen Gräten passt, müsste ich noch einiges umbauen und das Gewicht war schon ein wichtiges Kaufargument. Deshalb hätte ich ja auch gerne einen Vergleich.


Die 400 Gramm machste wieder mit ordentlicher physis wett. Was bringt einem das leichteste, "stabilste" und schnellste Rad, wenn einem der Bums in den Beinen und überall anders fehlt. Wenn du nicht genug schmackes hast, dann kann das Rad auch 9 Kg wiegen und kommst trotzdem den Berg net hoch.  Musste abwägen,...meiner Meinung nach geht leichteres Gewicht immer auf Kosten der Stabilität. Und 400 Gramm ist gerade einmal ein ordentlicher Aufschnitt vom Metzger...also nicht die Welt.


----------



## fone (18. Juli 2016)

Eine Rahmengröße und ÖL in der Gabel. Das Gewicht passt.


----------



## Vunlimited (18. Juli 2016)

Bekommt man bei YT eigentlich eine Versandbestätigung vom Bike weil bei mir steht unter Status seit Donnersrag  Bestellung Abgeschlossen ??


----------



## xblubba (18. Juli 2016)

Dann müsste das Bike seit Donnerstag auf dem Weg zu Dir sein....


----------



## ale2812 (18. Juli 2016)

ja


----------



## xblubba (18. Juli 2016)

Wenn Du auf meine Bestellungen gehst,müsste da "Bestellung abgeschlossen" stehen,dann rechts auf Anzeigen klicken und ganz unten kommt dann die DHL-Trackingnummer...

Eine seperate Versendungsmail habe ich nicht bekommen..


----------



## Jarl (18. Juli 2016)

Hallo zusammen!

Ich wollte nachfragen wie die Erfahrungen mit YT und Rahmen(-Garantie) so sind. Ich hatte noch nie einen Carbon-Rahmen und überlege jetzt mir das Capra CF Pro zuzulegen. Laut Reviews und Kommentaren soll das ja echt genial sein! Nur habe ich keinerlei Erfahrung mit Carbon und habe schon so manches gelesen von "im stehen auf einen Stein umfallen und Rahmen gebrochen" ...  wäre das zB von der Garantie gedeckt? 

Grüße


----------



## Vunlimited (18. Juli 2016)

xblubba schrieb:


> Wenn Du auf meine Bestellungen gehst,müsste da "Bestellung abgeschlossen" stehen,dann rechts auf Anzeigen klicken und ganz unten kommt dann die DHL-Trackingnummer...
> 
> Eine seperate Versendungsmail habe ich nicht bekommen..


Danke für die Info


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ale2812 (18. Juli 2016)

Jarl schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen!
> 
> Ich wollte nachfragen wie die Erfahrungen mit YT und Rahmen(-Garantie) so sind. Ich hatte noch nie einen Carbon-Rahmen und überlege jetzt mir das Capra CF Pro zuzulegen. Laut Reviews und Kommentaren soll das ja echt genial sein! Nur habe ich keinerlei Erfahrung mit Carbon und habe schon so manches gelesen von "im stehen auf einen Stein umfallen und Rahmen gebrochen" ...  wäre das zB von der Garantie gedeckt?
> 
> Grüße


grundsätzlich nein. es lohnt ein blick in die AGB - findet man ganz unten auf der homepage.
YT ist allerdings sehr kulant.


----------



## backcountrybonn (20. Juli 2016)

Hiho, hatte erst aufs Jeffsy geschielt, aber nun doch mehr aufs Capra. Fahre aktuell ein Slide 150 HD, lohnt sich bzgl. der Geo überhaupt ein wechsel aufs Capra? Fahre primär Trails mit dem Schwerpunkt auf Abfahrten (keine langen Touren, unter 50km) und Bikepark (jedoch keine großen Sprünge). Suche ein Bike das mehr Enduro als AM ist


----------



## Swenio (20. Juli 2016)

Jarl schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen!
> 
> Ich wollte nachfragen wie die Erfahrungen mit YT und Rahmen(-Garantie) so sind. Ich hatte noch nie einen Carbon-Rahmen und überlege jetzt mir das Capra CF Pro zuzulegen. Laut Reviews und Kommentaren soll das ja echt genial sein! Nur habe ich keinerlei Erfahrung mit Carbon und habe schon so manches gelesen von "im stehen auf einen Stein umfallen und Rahmen gebrochen" ...  wäre das zB von der Garantie gedeckt?
> 
> Grüße


Hi,

ich habe mein Capra seit 2014. Eines der Ersten, die es gegeben hat... Und ich habe schon diverse Abflüge gehabt... auf felsigen Trails, auf Wurzeln und auch auf Asphalt ... es ist mit mir auch schon mal 4 m einen Hang runter gefallen, weil ich etwas zu schnell wahr :-D ...

ich kann aus meiner Erfahrung nur sagen, dass immer mein morscher Körper, aber niemals die Ziege (der Rahmen)einen Schaden erlitten hat... das Capra kann richtig was ab... Es ist keine filigrane CC Feile...

Beste Grüße
Swenio


----------



## Rischar (20. Juli 2016)

Sebmic schrieb:


> Hiho, hatte erst aufs Jeffsy geschielt, aber nun doch mehr aufs Capra. Fahre aktuell ein Slide 150 HD, lohnt sich bzgl. der Geo überhaupt ein wechsel aufs Capra? Fahre primär Trails mit dem Schwerpunkt auf Abfahrten (keine langen Touren, unter 50km) und Bikepark (jedoch keine großen Sprünge). Suche ein Bike das mehr Enduro als AM ist


Schwerpunkt auf Abfahrten --> Capra
Bikepark --> Capra

Dabei musst du natürlich gewisse Abstriche bezüglich Gewicht, bergauf Leistung und Agilität machen. Mein Nachbar fährt ein Slide. Auf ebene Trails ist das deutlich überlegen, aber sobald es bergab geht...


----------



## TheGoOn (21. Juli 2016)

...


----------



## Chikayne (24. Juli 2016)

Grüße Gemeinde 

Hab mir nen Capra bestellt und war um mir die Wartezeit zuvertreiben auf youtube unterwegs. Und bin nach paar Unboxings auf das hier gestoßen 






Meinungen dazu? Und was macht man dann? Hab bisschen Bammel vor sowas!


----------



## ale2812 (24. Juli 2016)

Chikayne schrieb:


> Und was macht man dann?


offensichtlich erstmal ein youtube video^^

YT kontaktieren. wenn man da solch ein spiel hat, merkt man das ja schon bei leichten wackeln am hinterrad.

ohne zu wissen, ob das auch bei den teuren herstellern auftritt, muss man sich schon bewusst sein, dass es minimalste abstriche an der qualität geben kann - womit dann ein umtausch nötig wird. genauso mit den toleranzen am steuersatz.


----------



## Chikayne (24. Juli 2016)

ale2812 schrieb:


> offensichtlich erstmal ein youtube video^^
> 
> YT kontaktieren. wenn man da solch ein spiel hat, merkt man das ja schon bei leichten wackeln am hinterrad.
> 
> ohne zu wissen, ob das auch bei den teuren herstellern auftritt, muss man sich schon bewusst sein, dass es minimalste abstriche an der qualität geben kann - womit dann ein umtausch nötig wird. genauso mit den toleranzen am steuersatz.




Hab jetzt nicht alles gelesen wie meinst das mit Toleranzen am Steuersatz ?


----------



## ale2812 (24. Juli 2016)

manche klagen von sich ständig lösenden steuersätzen...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Manjk (24. Juli 2016)

ale2812 schrieb:


> manche klagen von sich ständig lösenden steuersätzen...


 anwesend =)


----------



## Chikayne (24. Juli 2016)

Manjk schrieb:


> anwesend =)


Und kann man da nix machen?


----------



## Manjk (24. Juli 2016)

Chikayne schrieb:


> Und kann man da nix machen?



Ich müsste mal die Lager wechseln, aber an der Seite kurz lösen und die Kralle anziehen dauert 10 sec. Das Lagerspiel sollte sowieso regelmässig überprüft werden, vor allem beim Horstlink und ein wenig Lock Tied löst das problem =). Das wichtigste, Du wirst ne geile Zeit haben mit Deinem Capra!!!


----------



## Chikayne (24. Juli 2016)

Manjk schrieb:


> Ich müsste mal die Lager wechseln, aber an der Seite kurz lösen und die Kralle anziehen dauert 10 sec. Das Lagerspiel sollte sowieso regelmässig überprüft werden, vor allem beim Horstlink und ein wenig Lock Tied löst das problem =). Das wichtigste, Du wirst ne geile Zeit haben mit Deinem Capra!!!


Ja das denke ich auch aber klingt immer erstmal nich so Pralle. Werde mich sicher etwas mehr allen Lagern zuwenden. Hoffe ja das es Vllt. Nächste Woche kommt.

Bezüglich der Steuersätze dachte ich yt hätte sich für 2016 etwas einfallen lassen.


----------



## cdF600 (25. Juli 2016)

Bzgl. des Videos! 
Lagerschraube festziehen und mit Loctite sichern! (Bei ausgebautem Rad von Innen mit dem Torx. Imbus von außen nur zum Gegenhalten verwenden, da die Schraube dann gleich beim Teufel ist!) Hatte sich bei mir auch schon mal gelockert.
Wenn das nicht hilft,ist das Lager wahrscheinlich defekt, YT kontaktieren.
Hab mein Radl zu YT nach Forchheim (kannst alternativ natürlich auch schicken) gebracht und am nächsten Tag wieder abgeholt. Die haben eine komplett neue Sitzstrebe mit V4L-Link incl. neuer Lager verbaut. 
Alles unkompliziert und schnell.
Top Service!
In meinem Bekanntenkreis fahren einige Capras rum. War bisher der Einzige mit dem Problem.


----------



## Desmodue1000 (25. Juli 2016)

Hallo zusammen,

ich überlege mir ein Capra CF Pro zuzulegen, und wollte fragen wie tourentauglich Ihr das Gerät haltet?

Ich fahre wenn ich Touren mit tollen Abfahrten fahre so nach Feierabend 30-40km Touren sonnst ein zwei mal im Jahr etwas mehr.
Sonnst will ich dann auch gerne mal in den Bikepark. im moment hab ich ein Speci Stumpi mit 140/140 Federweg das dann vielleicht komplett ersetzt werden soll.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Drahtesel_ (25. Juli 2016)

In Anbetracht der Tatsache, dass es sich hier um ein Enduro handelt ist es absolut tourentauglich.

Wobei mir das Capra CF Pro mit 180 / 170 mm etwas zu viel des Guten wäre.


----------



## hawk77 (25. Juli 2016)

Desmodue1000 schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen,
> 
> ich überlege mir ein Capra CF Pro zuzulegen, und wollte fragen wie tourentauglich Ihr das Gerät haltet?
> 
> ...


kommt halt auf deine WÜnsche und Vorlieben an.
N Stumpi hat da schon bessere Touren Eigenschaften als n Capra mit 180mm/170mm und der GEO.
Daher musst du abwägen worauf du den Fokus legen willst.
Fährst du wie ich mehr Touren(auch Bergab) und nur paar mal Bikepark, könntest du auch alternativ ans Jeffsy denken.
Was in dem Fall der bessere Allrounder ist(nur mal als alternativen Vorschlag da ich beide Bikes hatte).
Aber ist alles Geschmackssache .

gruss hawk


----------



## Desmodue1000 (25. Juli 2016)

hawk77 schrieb:


> kommt halt auf deine WÜnsche und Vorlieben an.
> N Stumpi hat da schon bessere Touren Eigenschaften als n Capra mit 180mm/170mm und der GEO.
> Daher musst du abwägen worauf du den Fokus legen willst.
> Fährst du wie ich mehr Touren(auch Bergab) und nur paar mal Bikepark, könntest du auch alternativ ans Jeffsy denken.
> ...



Möchte halt auf jedenfall ein unterschied zum Stumpi und was fürs grobe 29 Zoll kommt nicht in Frage


----------



## Vunlimited (25. Juli 2016)

Also ich hab jetz mein Capra Cf Comp seit Donnerstag und muss sagen ist ne geile Kiste bis auf den SDG Duster der knackst bei mir gewaltig und denn rollwiederstand vom HighrollerII hinten denn werd ich gegen einen Ardent oder Agressor tauschen !!


----------



## hawk77 (25. Juli 2016)

Desmodue1000 schrieb:


> Möchte halt auf jedenfall ein unterschied zum Stumpi und was fürs grobe 29 Zoll kommt nicht in Frage


na dann hol dir n capra


----------



## Desmodue1000 (25. Juli 2016)

hawk77 schrieb:


> na dann hol dir n capra



Ein Propain Tyee kommt für mich auch in Frage,  vorallem da ich nur 10km zum Firmensitz habe.....


----------



## zichl (25. Juli 2016)

Dann nimm das Propain. Ich hab mir damals ein YT geholt und ein sehr wichtiger Grund war die direkte Nähe zum Firmensitz. Und ich bereue nichts bzw freue mich immer wenn ich was am Rad habe dort vorbei zu fahren und direkt mit den Leuten ins Gespräch zu kommen.


----------



## Desmodue1000 (25. Juli 2016)

zichl schrieb:


> Dann nimm das Propain. Ich hab mir damals ein YT geholt und ein sehr wichtiger Grund war die direkte Nähe zum Firmensitz. Und ich bereue nichts bzw freue mich immer wenn ich was am Rad habe dort vorbei zu fahren und direkt mit den Leuten ins Gespräch zu kommen.



Ja im Moment ist die Vernunft auch größer.


----------



## dr.octagon (26. Juli 2016)

Hi,

habe jetzt das Problem am Capra dass es irgendwo aus dem Lager knackt bei hoher Last.
Dachte erst es seien die neuen Pedale, aber nach Tausch auf alte (bei denen es noch nicht knackte) blieb alles gleich. Knacken beim festen Treten rechts wie links (Schapapa style.. ;-) ) unter leichter Last ist es weg. Der Sattel ist es nicht.

Kennt das jemand und hat es evtl. bereits behoben?

Edith meint noch: Es ist ein Capara AL


----------



## Phil_wind (26. Juli 2016)

dr.octagon schrieb:


> Hi,
> 
> habe jetzt das Problem am Capra dass es irgendwo aus dem Lager knackt bei hoher Last.
> Dachte erst es seien die neuen Pedale, aber nach Tausch auf alte (bei denen es noch nicht knackte) blieb alles gleich. Knacken beim festen Treten rechts wie links (Schapapa style.. ;-) ) unter leichter Last ist es weg. Der Sattel ist es nicht.
> ...


Hi, 
Ich hatte auch ein Knacken aus dem tretlagerbereich und hab alles versucht:
Neues Lager eingepresst, Kurbel und alle Lager komplett gesäubert und eingefettet (immer noch da), wieder alles gesäubert und trocken eingebaut zum Testen (immer noch Knacken) wieder eingefettet. 
Im Endeffekt war es nicht das Tretlager sondern die Hauptlager vom Hinterbau dahinter. Schrauben abgedreht, Lager geöffnet gesäubert und neu gefettet= kein Knacken mehr. 
Ich werde wohl bald alle Hinterbaulager tauschen müssen aber so geht es erstmal. Ein paar länger haltbare wären gut...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Rischar (26. Juli 2016)

Desmodue1000 schrieb:


> Ein Propain Tyee kommt für mich auch in Frage,  vorallem da ich nur 10km zum Firmensitz habe.....


Bin das Tyee auch gefahren. Das Capra ist einfach eine andere Liga wenn's bergab geht. Das Tyee würde ich eher als trailbike einstufen. Aber das kann ja genau das richtige für dich sein. 
Wobei dann: Jeffsy


----------



## dr.octagon (26. Juli 2016)

mal was anderes:
Was habt ihr denn hinten als Ersatz für den doch etwas behäbigen HighRoller montiert?
Tendiere da zu Mountain King 2 oder Trailking. Ersterer läuft wirklich gut und hat am 29er HT sehr gute Dienste geleistet.


----------



## kosh_hh (26. Juli 2016)

Minion SS


----------



## Vunlimited (26. Juli 2016)

Maxxis Ardent rollt auch top


----------



## Windwalker (26. Juli 2016)

dr.octagon schrieb:


> Hi,
> 
> habe jetzt das Problem am Capra dass es irgendwo aus dem Lager knackt bei hoher Last.
> Dachte erst es seien die neuen Pedale, aber nach Tausch auf alte (bei denen es noch nicht knackte) blieb alles gleich. Knacken beim festen Treten rechts wie links (Schapapa style.. ;-) ) unter leichter Last ist es weg. Der Sattel ist es nicht.
> ...



Ja, hatte ich auch an meinem Capra CF. Lösung war dann: Kassette abziehen, Freilaufkörper reinigen, Kassette reinigen, beide ordentlich fetten. Dann noch das Schaltauge rausgemacht und gefettet (Titanfett) ... und das Knacken war weg.


----------



## ale2812 (26. Juli 2016)

Wenn Pannensicherheit wichtig ist, dann michelin enduro rear reinforced


----------



## davidhellmann (26. Juli 2016)

Vielleicht interessant .)


----------



## Haukejunior (27. Juli 2016)

dr.octagon schrieb:


> mal was anderes:
> Was habt ihr denn hinten als Ersatz für den doch etwas behäbigen HighRoller montiert?
> Tendiere da zu Mountain King 2 oder Trailking. Ersterer läuft wirklich gut und hat am 29er HT sehr gute Dienste geleistet.



Beide sind Top und wenn du dem MKII zufrieden bist dann nimm den


----------



## Fman (27. Juli 2016)

kosh_hh schrieb:


> Minion SS


Den hab ich auch hinten drauf, rollt super und hat in den Kurven ordentlich Grip.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## BBigAir (27. Juli 2016)

dr.octagon schrieb:


> Hi,
> 
> habe jetzt das Problem am Capra dass es irgendwo aus dem Lager knackt bei hoher Last.
> Dachte erst es seien die neuen Pedale, aber nach Tausch auf alte (bei denen es noch nicht knackte) blieb alles gleich. Knacken beim festen Treten rechts wie links (Schapapa style.. ;-) ) unter leichter Last ist es weg. Der Sattel ist es nicht.
> ...



hatte das gleiche Problem, auch am AL.
Bei mir war es das Kettenblatt an der Kurbel, die Schraube, die es geklemmt, hat sich leicht gelöst.
das Kancken trat auch nur unter stärker Belastung auf.
Mal kurz abgeschraubt und wieder montiert, seitdem war es ruhig


----------



## lordbritannia (27. Juli 2016)

kosh_hh schrieb:


> Minion SS


Minion SS und Ardent...hmm, hört sich eher nach All Mountain Reifen an. Im bikepark und bei Sprüngen sind die Reifen aber überfordert oder?


----------



## zichl (27. Juli 2016)

lordbritannia schrieb:


> Minion SS und Ardent...hmm, hört sich eher nach All Mountain Reifen an. Im bikepark und bei Sprüngen sind die Reifen aber überfordert oder?


Wenn diese dir zu empfindlich sind dann specialized slaughter grid, der ist eine ganze Ecke stabiler und hat auch einen super Seitenhalt.


----------



## gab-star (27. Juli 2016)

Shorty Vorne, minion DHR2 Hinten
Fuer park einsatz kann mann die Draht-version nehmen


----------



## dr.octagon (27. Juli 2016)

Werden wohl den mk2 protection in 2.4 draufziehen.

Weiß jemand ob die dt swiss Spline lr tube les ready sind oder hat sie evtl schon umgebaut?


----------



## Vunlimited (27. Juli 2016)

Was noch hinten nicht schlecht ist Maxxis Agressor bekommst halt leider nur über Italien


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kosh_hh (28. Juli 2016)

lordbritannia schrieb:


> Minion SS und Ardent...hmm, hört sich eher nach All Mountain Reifen an. Im bikepark und bei Sprüngen sind die Reifen aber überfordert oder?



Beide Reifen sind imo vollwertige Enduro Reifen. Ich fahre damit Strecken im S2/S3 Bereich. Sowohl technisch langsam als auch schnelle Strecken wo es ordentlich rappelt. Wenn für dich Park heißt: "Ich nutze mein Capra als Downhiller und baller alle Strecken schnell runter und nehme möglichst alle Sprünge mit". Dann sind wir doch eh bei Reifen mit ganz anderer Karkasse und dann brauchst eigentlich auch einen wesentlich robusteren LRS. Die durchgestylten Flow-Sowieso Strecken kannst aber auch locker mit nem Minion SS oder Ardent runterfahren.


----------



## hawk77 (28. Juli 2016)

kosh_hh schrieb:


> Beide Reifen sind imo vollwertige Enduro Reifen. Ich fahre damit Strecken im S2/S3 Bereich. Sowohl technisch langsam als auch schnelle Strecken wo es ordentlich rappelt. Wenn für dich Park heißt: "Ich nutze mein Capra als Downhiller und baller alle Strecken schnell runter und nehme möglichst alle Sprünge mit". Dann sind wir doch eh bei Reifen mit ganz anderer Karkasse und dann brauchst eigentlich auch einen wesentlich robusteren LRS. Die durchgestylten Flow-Sowieso Strecken kannst aber auch locker mit nem Minion SS oder Ardent runterfahren.


so siehts aus


----------



## cdF600 (28. Juli 2016)

Ich fahre momentan vorne den Shorty, und hinten den Minion SS. Geniale Kombi. Auch im Bikepark. Sobald man in der Kurve etwas Schräglage hat, hält der Minion SS problemlos. Nur beim anbremsen auf eine Kurve o.Ä. kommt er sofort ins rutschen. Der Shorty is für mich der perfekte Vorderreifen ganzjährig. Auch wenn es staubtrocken ist, hat er einfach genialen Grip!


----------



## lordbritannia (28. Juli 2016)

ok, danke für die Antworten. Ich bin gestern wieder mal meine Hometrails gefahren und ich muss etwas mit dem Hinterreifen machen. Meine Idee:

Vorne: High Roller II Hinten: Minion SS (Artikel 1081, 2,3" -> "TubelessReady + EXO, Silkworm")
oder
Vorne: High Roller II Hinten: Ardent (Artikel 1049, 2,4" "Tubeless Ready + EXO")

Der Minion ist wahrscheinlich schneller, aber der Ardent hat beim Anbremsen und nassen Anstiegen wahrscheinlich die besseren Karten. Was würdet ihr empfehlen? 
Einsatzgebiet: Flowige Hometrails mit kleineren Sprüngen, ruppige steinige Trails, aber auch steile Anstiege. Und für den Bikepark will ich eigentlich nicht den Reifen wechseln.


----------



## wheel_builder (28. Juli 2016)

dr.octagon schrieb:


> Weiß jemand ob die dt swiss Spline lr tube les ready sind oder hat sie evtl schon umgebaut?


Alle DT Swiss Spline Laufräder kommen Tubeless Ready, d.h. mit aufgezogenem Tubeless Ready Felgenband!


----------



## dr.octagon (28. Juli 2016)

wheel_builder schrieb:


> Alle DT Swiss Spline Laufräder kommen Tubeless Ready, d.h. mit aufgezogenem Tubeless Ready Felgenband!


Äh...dessen wäre ich mir nicht so ganz sicher, weil das Felgenband ein einfaches YT-Industries Felgenband war und zu allem Überfluss auch noch schepps / faltig eingeklebt.
Geht das trotzdem?


----------



## wheel_builder (28. Juli 2016)

Schaut so aus, also YT da sein eigenes Süppchen kocht. Ich würde hier auf jeden Fall ein neues Tape anbringen. Gibt es von DT oder von zahlreichen anderen Herstellern.


----------



## zichl (28. Juli 2016)

Ja, das wäre mir auch zu riskant. Kauf dir das originale dt Swiss Band in passender Breite und du hast keine Probleme mit Milch die unters Band wandert.
Aber vom MKII 2.4 am capra würde ich Abstand nehmen, ausser du fährst nix steiniges.


----------



## Drahtesel_ (28. Juli 2016)

@lordbritannia 

Die Kombi: HR2 vorne / Ardent hinten bin ich meistes im Sommer bei trockenen Verhältnissen gefahren.

Da durch den häufigen Regen der Untergrund eh meist feucht bis schlammig ist fahre ich
ich diesen Sommer meine "Winterbereifung" weiter -> vorne 2.5 Shorty in 3C und hinten den 2.4 HR2 in Dual.
Die Bereifung funktioniert auch wunderbar wenn es furztrocken ist.


----------



## Manjk (29. Juli 2016)

Drahtesel_ schrieb:


> @lordbritannia
> 
> Die Kombi: HR2 vorne / Ardent hinten bin ich meistes im Sommer bei trockenen Verhältnissen gefahren.
> 
> ...



Fahre ne ähnliche Kombi und bin super damit zu frieden.

Vorne: Minion DHF 2.5 3C
Hinten: HR Dual, nun wechsel auf DHR 2.3 Dual (was schneller rollt).

Cheers


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Vincy (29. Juli 2016)

Testbericht *Fox Float X2 2-Position Lever* mit einem *Capra CF*
http://www.vitalmtb.com/product/gui...y-2-Position-Lever,17602#product-reviews/2463


----------



## lordbritannia (29. Juli 2016)

Manjk schrieb:


> Fahre ne ähnliche Kombi und bin super damit zu frieden.
> 
> Vorne: Minion DHF 2.5 3C
> Hinten: HR Dual, nun wechsel auf DHR 2.3 Dual (was schneller rollt).
> ...


danke Drahtesel und Manjk für euer Feedback Der DHR 2.3 Dual ist in der Tat eine Alternative für mich, der mich mehr anspricht als nur einen "Trockenreifen" wie Ardent oder Minion SS.


----------



## Desmodue1000 (29. Juli 2016)

gibt es vielleicht jemanden im Süddeutschen Raum nähe Friedrichshafen am Bodensee mit einem Capra vorzugsweise größe L oder andere der mich mal Probesitzen ließe und mal ein Paar Meter um den Block fahren lassen?

Bitte Nachricht per PN


----------



## ale2812 (30. Juli 2016)

kosh_hh schrieb:


> Beide Reifen sind imo vollwertige Enduro Reifen. Ich fahre damit Strecken im S2/S3 Bereich. Sowohl technisch langsam als auch schnelle Strecken wo es ordentlich rappelt. Wenn für dich Park heißt: "Ich nutze mein Capra als Downhiller und baller alle Strecken schnell runter und nehme möglichst alle Sprünge mit". Dann sind wir doch eh bei Reifen mit ganz anderer Karkasse und dann brauchst eigentlich auch einen wesentlich robusteren LRS. Die durchgestylten Flow-Sowieso Strecken kannst aber auch locker mit nem Minion SS oder Ardent runterfahren.


Für mich sind beides keine vollwertigen enduro reifen. Es wäre schön, wenn die <800g Reifen auf dem von dir beschriebenen Einsatzgebiet pannensichere Begleiter wären, sind sie aber nicht - sofern man über 60kg wiegt. Das sind und bleiben AM reifen bzw. dem capra nicht würdige reifen. 

An schwalbe SG, conti prot. Apex oder michelin reinforced kommt man am HR bei artgerechter Haltung nicht vorbei. Aber anhand deiner LRS Bemerkung sehe ich, dass wir enduro ganz unterschiedlich interpretieren.


----------



## dr.octagon (30. Juli 2016)

BBigAir schrieb:


> hatte das gleiche Problem, auch am AL.
> Bei mir war es das Kettenblatt an der Kurbel, die Schraube, die es geklemmt, hat sich leicht gelöst.
> das Kancken trat auch nur unter stärker Belastung auf.
> Mal kurz abgeschraubt und wieder montiert, seitdem war es ruhig



Hi,

in Ermangelung der richtigen Torx-Bits kann ich das Hinterbaulager erstmal nicht überprüfen.
Hab mich also an die Kurbel bzw. das Kettenblatt gemacht und festgestellt dass die Mutter, die mit einem 8 mm Inbus festgezogen wird nicht richtig zu war.
Sehe ich das richtig? Laut Explosionszeichnung ist das die einzige Mutter, die die Kurbelgarnitur fixiert?


----------



## fREEd24 (1. August 2016)

So mal meine Erfahrung mit dem Capra CF pro race. 
Entgegen der Yt Empfehlung habe ich mich bei 179cm und 84er Schrittlänge für ein L entschieden.
Passt Haargenau mit dem langen Sattelrohr und 150 er Reverb. Sitzposition war mir in M zu kompakt. 
Habe noch ein Specialized Enduro 29 in M und von der Frau ein Spectral in M. Das Spectral ist mir zu handlich. Das Enduro 29 auf Hometrails eine Macht. Im Park mit 650b Hinterrad auch der Hammer. Allerdings fehlte mir die Laufruhe bei Highspeed. Genau da punktet das Capra. Liegt wirklich wie ein Mini Dhler. Hatte vorher das Tues Cf. Viel unterschied ist da nicht in der Stabilität. 
Fox Fahrwerk spricht erste Sahne an. Kein Vergleich zu Rock shox Debon Air und Pike rc3. Bergauf geht es klar etwas behäbiger wie das spectral oder enduro 29. Aber hoch kommt man fast überall. 
Gewicht Serie ohne Pedale 13,3 kg in L. Das M vom Kumpel ist 100g leichter. Tubeless brachte gut 200g. Bin bis jetzt Top zufrieden und froh das ich das L genommen habe. Evtl. Wird ein 40er Vorbau mal zum testen montiert. Ansonsten aus der Kiste top. 
Wer auf Mini dhler auf dem Hometrail steht, Park besuche und Bergauf keine Rekorde aufstellen will sollte Capra kaufen


----------



## BBigAir (5. August 2016)

dr.octagon schrieb:


> Hi,
> 
> in Ermangelung der richtigen Torx-Bits kann ich das Hinterbaulager erstmal nicht überprüfen.
> Hab mich also an die Kurbel bzw. das Kettenblatt gemacht und festgestellt dass die Mutter, die mit einem 8 mm Inbus festgezogen wird nicht richtig zu war.
> Sehe ich das richtig? Laut Explosionszeichnung ist das die einzige Mutter, die die Kurbelgarnitur fixiert?



Genau, die Kurbel wird nur über diese Schraube fixiert


----------



## dr.octagon (5. August 2016)

Danke!


----------



## dr.octagon (7. August 2016)

Hmm...das wars wohl nicht. Torx bits sind da. Also mal hinterbau Lager checken.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ScottyFR20 (9. August 2016)

Hi zusammen, wollte mal eben "schnell" die Lager am Hinterbau tauschen. Bekomme die Achse aus den großen Lagern nicht raus, trotz WD40 usw zum ablösen. Hitze kommt bekanntermaßen nicht so gut. Hat schon mal jemand die großen Lager gewechselt und das gleiche Problem gehabt? Hab mittlerweile schon die Achse etwas zerklopft... Danke schon mal


----------



## ScottyFR20 (10. August 2016)

Achse ist draußen, Problem war das Verkanten beim Ausschlagen. Kann nur empfehlen an der Stelle mit einem Gegenhalter in Form einer 30er Nuss zu arbeiten. Dann funktioniert es ganz gut.


----------



## 54er (11. August 2016)

ScottyFR20 schrieb:


> Hi zusammen, wollte mal eben "schnell" die Lager am Hinterbau tauschen. Bekomme die Achse aus den großen Lagern nicht raus, trotz WD40 usw zum ablösen. Hitze kommt bekanntermaßen nicht so gut. Hat schon mal jemand die großen Lager gewechselt und das gleiche Problem gehabt? Hab mittlerweile schon die Achse etwas zerklopft... Danke schon mal



Hi, 
Ist es möglich die Lager am capra ohne "spezielles Werkzeug" raus zu bekommen? Bei mir sin die Lager zum Teil schon ziemlich fertig.


----------



## ScottyFR20 (11. August 2016)

Hi, du bekommst alle Lager ohne spezielles Werkzeug raus. Du brauchst eine 8mm Gewindestange oder Schraube, eine Mutter und Nüsse in entsprechender Größe. Wenn du die Lager austreiben möchtest setzt du die Nuss mit dem Innendurchmesser, der etwas größer ist als der Außendurchmesser des auszutreibenden Lagers auf deinem Bauteil an, in dem das Lager sitzt. Eine andere Nuss, die auf der anderen Seite sitzt, drückt das Lager raus, wenn du die Mutter auf der Gewindestange festziehst. Musst natürlich das Ende mit zwei sich konternden Muttern versehen. Nochmal grob der Aufbau: Mutter-Mutter-kleinere Nuss-Lager-größere Nuss- Unterlegscheibe-Mutter. In der Mitte eine 8mm Gewindestange


----------



## 54er (11. August 2016)

ScottyFR20 schrieb:


> Hi, du bekommst alle Lager ohne spezielles Werkzeug raus. Du brauchst eine 8mm Gewindestange oder Schraube, eine Mutter und Nüsse in entsprechender Größe. Wenn du die Lager austreiben möchtest setzt du die
> Nuss mit dem Innendurchmesser, der etwas größer ist als der Außendurchmesser des auszutreibenden Lagers auf deinem Bauteil an, in dem das Lager sitzt. Eine andere Nuss, die auf der anderen Seite sitzt, drückt das Lager raus, wenn du die Mutter auf der Gewindestange festziehst. Musst natürlich das Ende mit zwei sich konternden Muttern versehen. Nochmal grob der Aufbau: Mutter-Mutter-kleinere Nuss-Lager-größere Nuss- Unterlegscheibe-Mutter. In der Mitte eine 8mm Gewindestange




Vielen Dank!


----------



## Vunlimited (11. August 2016)

Hallo kurze Frage welches Felgenband breite habt ihr für die E*thirteen Trs+ genommen um ihm Tubeless zu fahren ?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## zichl (11. August 2016)

Vunlimited schrieb:


> Hallo kurze Frage welches Felgenband breite habt ihr für die E*thirteen Trs+ genommen um ihm Tubeless zu fahren ?


Ich hab mir das dt Swiss Band in 25 mm Breite geholt. Das passt dann für meine trs+ (23,4mm) und für die E1900 (22,5mm) meiner Dame.


----------



## ScottyFR20 (11. August 2016)

54er schrieb:


> Vielen Dank!




Kein Thema  

Vielleicht mach ich morgen noch ein paar Bilder von dem Aufbau. Ist kein Hexenwerk. Nur ein Tipp noch bei den zwei Lagern in der Wippe. Ich hab eine 24er Nuss schräg angeflext, damit man diese sauber ansetzen kann. Sonst kommt man nicht in die Schräge rein. Du siehst es dann, was ich meine


----------



## mas7erchief (14. August 2016)

ScottyFR20 schrieb:


> Kein Thema
> 
> Vielleicht mach ich morgen noch ein paar Bilder von dem Aufbau. Ist kein Hexenwerk. Nur ein Tipp noch bei den zwei Lagern in der Wippe. Ich hab eine 24er Nuss schräg angeflext, damit man diese sauber ansetzen kann. Sonst kommt man nicht in die Schräge rein. Du siehst es dann, was ich meine



Hast du den Lagersatz von YT genommen oder hast du auf andere Lager zurückgegriffen?


----------



## ScottyFR20 (15. August 2016)

mas7erchief schrieb:


> Hast du den Lagersatz von YT genommen oder hast du auf andere Lager zurückgegriffen?


Ich hab den Lagersatz von YT verwendet. Diese kleinen Lager am Hinterbau, die Sitzstrebe und Kettenstrebe verbinden kosten auch einen Haufen Geld einzeln, von daher sind die Lager preislich noch ok. 

Hier übrigens noch die Bilder der "Auspressvorrichtung" und der angeschrägten Nuss für die Wippe.


----------



## ale2812 (15. August 2016)

wenn ihr neue lager braucht, empfielt es sich enduro lager zu kaufen - die yt lager sind qualitativ eine ganze ecke schlechter.  man kann entweder genau einen satz für das capra über ebay oder aber die lager einzeln kaufen (auch bikemarkt). kosten ca. ab 80 euro

Enduro 6902 LLU MAX 15 x 28 x 7
Enduro 6903LLU MAX 17 x 30 x 7mm
Enduro609 LLB C-3 9 x 24 x 7mm
Enduro 398 LLU Max E : 8 x 19 x 10 x 11mm

falls jemand den kontakt aus dem bikemarkt brauch, dann schick ich euch die email adresse per PM


----------



## ale2812 (15. August 2016)

gerade gesehen, dass er auch sowieso eine internetseite hat, daher kann ich die daten auch hier ohne probleme veröffentlichen. ich bin damals nur über bikemarkt anzeigen auf ihn gestoßen.

http://www.riderzone.de/Enduro-Bearings-Kugellager/
Impressum:

Florian Hayler
Teckstr. 37
73734 Esslingen

Telefon: 0711-65540062

USt-IdNr.: DE261382816

E-Mail: [email protected]
Bike Shop: http://www.riderzone.de


----------



## 54er (21. August 2016)

Hallo!
Ich bin am überlegen die Kettenführung zu demontieren. Das X1 schaltwerk und das Breit/Schmal-Profil des kettenblattes soll ja ein ein abspringen der Kette verhindern. Hatt jemand schon Erfahrungen mit abgesprungener Kette?


----------



## ale2812 (21. August 2016)

ja, fährt man bei schlamm und bei schnee verliert man die kette ab und an mal. bei mir ist die kefü wieder dran. für schönwetterfahrer aber unproblematisch


----------



## Vunlimited (21. August 2016)

Mal eine andere Frage hab ihr  denn normalen Highroller II mit dem es ausgeliefert wird bei Tubeless umbau dicht bekommen  oder habt ihr einen neue gekauft der Tr ist ?


----------



## mdopp (21. August 2016)

Vunlimited schrieb:


> Mal eine andere Frage hab ihr  denn normalen Highroller II mit dem es ausgeliefert wird bei Tubeless umbau dicht bekommen  oder habt ihr einen neue gekauft der Tr ist ?


Ich hab' die im zweiten oder dritten Anlauf dicht bekommen. Halten jetzt schon seit 3 Monaten einwandfrei.
Du brauchst aber eventuell Druckluft bzw. eine Pumpe mit Reservoir beim ersten Aufpumpen. Außerdem nicht sparsam mit der Dichtmilch sein und am Anfang den Reifen ein paar Mal waagerecht schwenken, damit die Milch auch über die Reifenflanken läuft und diese abdichtet.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## 54er (22. August 2016)

ale2812 schrieb:


> ja, fährt man bei schlamm und bei schnee verliert man die kette ab und an mal. bei mir ist die kefü wieder dran. für schönwetterfahrer aber unproblematisch



Okay,  dann lass ich sie besser mal dran. Nicht das ich es noch bereuen werde! 
Danke für's Feedback


----------



## impressive (26. August 2016)

Hallo, ich habe ne Frage zum unteren Steuersatzlager und zur Gabel (Pike).

Hab mir ein neues Lager besorgt (Acros) da ist ein Gabelkonus dabei.

Auf der Gabel war aber keiner drauf (es sei denn ich habe den mal entfernt und vergessen)

Kann mir jemand sagen ob ich den Konus brauche oder nicht? 

Foto mach ich falls gewünscht,

Danke


----------



## ale2812 (26. August 2016)

Sicher, dass du den konus nicht überseheh hast? Sofern etwas oberhalb dieser einkerbung hinten mittig ist, ist das der konus.

Der konus liegt so passend auf der gabel auf, dass man das schnell übersieht, daher auch diese einkerbung.


----------



## impressive (26. August 2016)

Über der einkerbung an der Pike ist definitiv nichts, bin mir ziemlich sicher dass da auch nie was war.

Bei dem Neuen Lager war ja ein Konus dabei, bin aber ziemlich skeptisch dass der soweit auf die Gabel geht oder braucht es einfach genug Kraft?


----------



## ale2812 (27. August 2016)

der letzte cm brauch auf jeden fall etwas kraft. fett nicht vergessen


----------



## Gyver (28. August 2016)

Hallo liebe Capra Gemeinde. 
Ich überlege seit gut 8 Wochen mir ein Capra CF Pro Race zu kaufen und mein Radon Swoop 175 abzugeben.
Kann mir hier jemand was zu dem Fox X2 Dämpfer im Capra sagen? Man kann diese Version ja noch nicht "locken" wenn ich das richtig sehe, oder? 
Gerade beim Uphill gefällt mir das beim bei Float X CTD an meinem Swoop sehr gut. 
Wie ist so die Pedalierbarkeit beim Capra auf Trails wo kleine Sprints nötig sind? 
Nächste Woche Samstag bin ich auf nem Jeffsy Testday, weil mir das Jeffsy auch gut gefällt.


----------



## impressive (28. August 2016)

ale2812 schrieb:


> der letzte cm brauch auf jeden fall etwas kraft. fett nicht vergessen



Die Sache hat sich geklärt, Konus war bereits vorhanden (silber) 

Hab mich ziemlich irritieren lassen.

Danke für eure Hilfe


----------



## lakay (30. August 2016)

Hallo an alle ich überlege schon seit langem mein KIRK Dämpfer gegen ein Fox float X2 umzutauschen, aber nach einer Anfrage ob der X2 zum 2014er Capra passt war das die Antwort vom YT service:

"Leider ist der Dämpfer nicht mit deinem Bike kompatibel.
Fox gibt auf ihre Dämper eine Toleranz von bis zu 2 mm in der Einbaulänge, weshalb wir den Rockerarm des CAPRA CF PRO und PRO RACE modifizieren mussten, da dieser bei einem "überlangen" Dämpfer sonst Kontakt zum Rahmen hätte, was zu Beschädigungen führen kann."

Ist die Antwort nachvollziehbar? Es kann doch nicht sein dass, wenn man einen Fox Dämpfer hat mit 222mm Einbaulänge, dass es vielleicht 220mm oder sogar 224mm...
Hat schon mal jemand einen X2 an einem Capra 2014, 2015 verbaut?
Wäre echt dankbar, wenn jemand mir helfen kann.
YT kann leider es nicht.


----------



## zichl (30. August 2016)

lakay schrieb:


> Hallo an alle ich überlege schon seit langem mein KIRK Dämpfer gegen ein Fox float X2 umzutauschen, aber nach einer Anfrage ob der X2 zum 2014er Capra passt war das die Antwort vom YT service:
> 
> "Leider ist der Dämpfer nicht mit deinem Bike kompatibel.
> Fox gibt auf ihre Dämper eine Toleranz von bis zu 2 mm in der Einbaulänge, weshalb wir den Rockerarm des CAPRA CF PRO und PRO RACE modifizieren mussten, da dieser bei einem "überlangen" Dämpfer sonst Kontakt zum Rahmen hätte, was zu Beschädigungen führen kann."
> ...


Toleranz von 2 mm bedeutet 221 - 223 mm.  Was du du schreibst wäre eine Toleranz von 4 mm. Aber auch die 2mm fände ich schon echt viel.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ale2812 (30. August 2016)

American engineering 

Bestell doch einfach einen fox x2, vermesse ihn und schick ihn, falls er zu lang ist, zurück. 

Ich würde auch gerne auf den dämpfer updaten.


----------



## ale2812 (30. August 2016)

http://enduro-mtb.com/en/get-better-9-high-end-enduro-bikes-comparison/
völliger fehlkauf dieses bike ^^


----------



## empik (31. August 2016)

Nach einem Knarzen im Tretlagerbereich hab ich gerade die Kurbeln abmontiert.
Und dann mit der bloßen Hand die linke Pressfit-Lagerschale und die Innenlagerhülse rausgenommen, das konnte man frei drehen (das Teil rechts auf dem Bild).

Wie bekomme ich das jetzt wieder fit?
Soll ich da jetzt einfach ein neues Innenlager bestellen und einpressen (https://www.bike-components.de/de/Race-Face/X-Type-PF30-Innenlager-46x68-73-mm-p37137/)?
Oder kann ich die alte Lagerschale irgendwie mit neuen Lagern weiterverwenden, nur wie bring ich die dazu wieder fest zu sitzen? Oder ist da was gröberes hinüber?


----------



## Stricherjunge (31. August 2016)

Hallo zusammen,
weiß jemand, ob es das Schaltauge für das 2016er Al Capra auch noch wo anders außer direkt bei YT zu kaufen gibt?


----------



## DanielSuetel (31. August 2016)

Gyver schrieb:


> Hallo liebe Capra Gemeinde.
> Ich überlege seit gut 8 Wochen mir ein Capra CF Pro Race zu kaufen und mein Radon Swoop 175 abzugeben.
> Kann mir hier jemand was zu dem Fox X2 Dämpfer im Capra sagen? Man kann diese Version ja noch nicht "locken" wenn ich das richtig sehe, oder?
> Gerade beim Uphill gefällt mir das beim bei Float X CTD an meinem Swoop sehr gut.
> ...



Hallo,
ich habe das Capra mit X2 jetzt seit ein paar Wochen und ich komme von einem Viergelenker mit CaneCreek DBAir .

Das Capra kann meines Erachtens alles, Sprints und steil bergauf inklusive.
Dort wo vorher mein Vorderrad am Anstieg abgehoben ist , ist nun Ruhe mit dem Capra.
Ich denke aber das es eher mit der Geometrie zu tun hat als mit dem Dämpfer.

Zum X2 kann ich sagen das ich nach Anleitung von Fox eingestellt habe und ein bisschen weniger Dämpfung ( persönliche Preferenz , 1-2 Klicks weniger) und das Ergebnis ist extrem gut.

Wenn Du auf den Lockout (wenn ich nicht irre simple Erhöhung der LSC) beim X2 dennoch nachträglich nicht verzichten möchtest gibt es die wohl bei Fox zum nachrüsten , ist nicht billig 200 Euro munkelt man.

Abschließend, es wäre in meinen Augen kein Grund auf das Capra zu verzichten nur wegen dem Lockout am X2.
Der wird dir nach der ersten Berg runter Fahrt ziemlich egal sein .

Gruß Daniel


----------



## Haukejunior (1. September 2016)

Stricherjunge schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen,
> weiß jemand, ob es das Schaltauge für das 2016er Al Capra auch noch wo anders außer direkt bei YT zu kaufen gibt?



Nein gibt es nicht


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## cdF600 (1. September 2016)

empik schrieb:


> Nach einem Knarzen im Tretlagerbereich hab ich gerade die Kurbeln abmontiert.
> Und dann mit der bloßen Hand die linke Pressfit-Lagerschale und die Innenlagerhülse rausgenommen, das konnte man frei drehen (das Teil rechts auf dem Bild).
> 
> Wie bekomme ich das jetzt wieder fit?
> ...



Das würde mich auch interessieren. Ich hab das alte wieder eingepresst. Das sitzt auch fest. Knarzt aber. (Ich vermute zumindest dass es da her kommt....)


----------



## Rischar (4. September 2016)

War gestern zum ersten Mal mit meinem capra im bikepark. Das günstige alu 2016. Sehr geil. In meinen Augen ist der Dämpfer jetzt der limitierten Faktor. Die "billige" yari ist erstaunlich gut  Der Hinterbau kann aber deutlich mehr! Er soll satter und sensibler werden. Speziell im mittleren Federweg. Ich will jetzt keinen Stahlfederdämpfer einbauen. Das Rad fahre ich primär auf Endurotouren. Sprich vom Gewicht her soll's Luft bleiben. Der jetztige Monarch reicht mir nicht. Hat Jemand Erfahrungen mit einem monarch tuning im capra? Würde das viel bringen oder macht ein potenter Dämpfer (in der vivid air Klasse) mehr Sinn?


----------



## dr.octagon (4. September 2016)

Hi,

Das knacken ist nicht weg.
Habe hinterbaulager, tretlager, beide dämpferlager, und das horst link Lager demontiert, gereinigt und gefettet. Unverändert. Woran kann es denn noch liegen? Habe den Eindruck dass es vom Rahmen herrührt.
Bin kurz davor das bike zu yt einzuschicken. Es ist ja praktisch neu.


----------



## Markus-Freeride (4. September 2016)

Rischar schrieb:


> War gestern zum ersten Mal mit meinem capra im bikepark. Das günstige alu 2016. Sehr geil. In meinen Augen ist der Dämpfer jetzt der limitierten Faktor. Die "billige" yari ist erstaunlich gut  Der Hinterbau kann aber deutlich mehr! Er soll satter und sensibler werden. Speziell im mittleren Federweg. Ich will jetzt keinen Stahlfederdämpfer einbauen. Das Rad fahre ich primär auf Endurotouren. Sprich vom Gewicht her soll's Luft bleiben. Der jetztige Monarch reicht mir nicht. Hat Jemand Erfahrungen mit einem monarch tuning im capra? Würde das viel bringen oder macht ein potenter Dämpfer (in der vivid air Klasse) mehr Sinn?



Hy,
ich habe ein Capra LE, Modell 2016 und war anfänglich auch nicht ganz mit dem Hinterbau zufrieden. Wichtig ist hier wirklich schon mal der richtige SAG. Ich fahre 35% und komme damit bestens klar. Man scheut sich erst einmal "So viel Federweg zu verschenken" aber bei Sprüngen federt es ja kpl. aus und so kommt man in den Genuss des vollen Federweg. Der Hinterbau ist echt progressiv und bracht einfach diesen SAG.
Ich hatte das Problem, dass in flotten Bergabpassagen  über kleine Wurzeln oder flache Absätzen das Rad sehr bockig war und ich immer damit kämpfen musste mit den Füßen auf den Pedalen zu bleiben. Vom Gefühl her federte der Hinterbau nicht schnell genug aus. Zugstufe fast ganz offen brachte auch kaum Änderung.
Dann war der Monarch undicht und bekam einen Rep-Satz. Keine Änderung am Fahrverhalten. 1 Monat später, wieder undicht :-( 
Jetzt wollte ich mir den Dämpfer doch mal genauer anschauen und habe angefangen ihn zu zerlegen. Zu meiner Überraschung musste ich feststellen, dass die Gleitlagerung von Rockshox eher eine Pressung als eine Lagerung waren. Eine Buchse konnte ich nur mit einer Hülse im Schraubstock auspressen. Ich denke die Buchsen drehen so schwer, dass sich eine Querkraft am Dämpfer einstellt und den Dämpfer verkanten. Daraus resultiert meiner Meinung nach das schlechte Ansprechen und die Undichtigkeit.
Also gegoogelt und auf Huber Busching gestoßen. Bestellt, montiert und was soll ich sagen: Dämpfer immer noch dicht und das Ansprechverhalten ist deutlich besser )  Habe jetzt eine Sölden Tour und einige Bikeparkbesuche hinter mir, alles gut !!
Wirklich eine Empfehlung.


Grüße

Markus


----------



## dr.octagon (4. September 2016)

Ich fahre nie im Park und fand das capra irgendwie träge mit 30% sag. Jetzt bin ich so bei 20% und finde es viel spritziger. Muss mich aber erst noch an fully gewöhnen...


----------



## Rischar (4. September 2016)

Ich fahre ziemlich genau 30% sag. Von der bodenhaftung bin ich zufrieden. Grip verliere ich nicht, aber es könnte halt noch mehr sein. Zugstufe ist eher mittel eingestellt. Zu schnell würde kicken und gripverlust bedeuten. Ich will's sensibler, ggfs auch mehr druckstufe. Mehr gegenhalt im mittleren Bereich.

Von den Huber Buchsen halt ich nix. Ich hatte Huber Buchsen am DH rad. Innerhalb von einem Jahr 4 mal austauschen müssen... im Gegenzug keinen Unterschied beim Fahren gespürt. Ich bin der Meinung, dass der Effekt der geringeren Reibung bei einem Körpergewicht von 80 kg irrelevant ist. Lösung für ein Problem, was nicht existiert 

20% sag ist in meinen Augen verschenktes Potenzial


----------



## cdF600 (4. September 2016)

So! Test mit Stahlfederdämpfer war erfolgreich. Der Hinterbau wird sensibler und das Bike liegt etwas satter auf dem Trail wenn es ruppig wird. Mit Luftdämpfer hat es etwas mehr "Pop" und wirkt lebendiger. Dafür ist es laufruhiger. Mehr "Downhillerfeeling".
Der Unterschied von Luft zu Stahl fällt allerdings geringer aus, als bei meinem Last Herb FR, das ich davor hatte. Da hat man durch den Einsatz von unterschiedlichen Dämpfern unterschiedliche Bikes erhalten.
Fürs Capra aber eine klare Empfehlung für den Park und wenn man übelst ballern will!


----------



## Gummiadler (4. September 2016)

Auf was für Bremsen seid ihr denn so unterwegs?

Bin mit meinen SRAM Guide R (Sinter) total unzufrieden....

Capra AL 1 2015


----------



## xXPrototypeXx (4. September 2016)

Ich hab vor einer woche von Guide RS auf Shimano XT BR-M8000 mit J02A Resinbelag gewechselt, und bereue es kein bisschen.


----------



## Rischar (4. September 2016)

XT Bremsen 
Außer du fährst oft lange (1000hm) bergab oder bist schwer --> Saint


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Markus-Freeride (4. September 2016)

Rischar schrieb:


> Ich fahre ziemlich genau 30% sag. Von der bodenhaftung bin ich zufrieden. Grip verliere ich nicht, aber es könnte halt noch mehr sein. Zugstufe ist eher mittel eingestellt. Zu schnell würde kicken und gripverlust bedeuten. Ich will's sensibler, ggfs auch mehr druckstufe. Mehr gegenhalt im mittleren Bereich.
> 
> Von den Huber Buchsen halt ich nix. Ich hatte Huber Buchsen am DH rad. Innerhalb von einem Jahr 4 mal austauschen müssen... im Gegenzug keinen Unterschied beim Fahren gespürt. Ich bin der Meinung, dass der Effekt der geringeren Reibung bei einem Körpergewicht von 80 kg irrelevant ist. Lösung für ein Problem, was nicht existiert
> 
> 20% sag ist in meinen Augen verschenktes Potenzial



Ja, stimmt schon, wenn die Buchsen vernünftig arbeiten. Die Rockshox Lager sind aber wohl ab und an zu eng gepasst und dann tritt das Problem wohl verstärkt auf. Die Grundbohrung im Dämpfer ist dann zu eng. Man muss ja nicht unbedingt Huber Buschings aber der hat zur Not sogar eine Untermaßbuchse für diese Problem. 
Und der undichte Dämpfer kommt ja nicht von irgendwo. Die 80 kg Fahrergewicht drücken den Dämpfer schon zusammen, da hast du recht aber baut sich über das Drehmoment in den zu festen Lagern einfach eine Kraft auf die den Dämpfer biegt. 
Wie gesagt, bei mir war die Änderung mit den neuen Buchsen deutlich zu spüren. Wenn die Originalpassung von Anfang an stimmt denke ich auch nicht, dass man da keinen deutlichen Unterschied merkt.


Gruß

Markus


----------



## Gummiadler (5. September 2016)

Rischar schrieb:


> XT Bremsen
> Außer du fährst oft lange (1000hm) bergab oder bist schwer --> Saint



Genau das ist das Problem  denke ne Zee wirds werden...


----------



## dr.octagon (5. September 2016)

dr.octagon schrieb:


> Hi,
> 
> Das knacken ist nicht weg.
> Habe hinterbaulager, tretlager, beide dämpferlager, und das horst link Lager demontiert, gereinigt und gefettet. Unverändert. Woran kann es denn noch liegen? Habe den Eindruck dass es vom Rahmen herrührt.
> Bin kurz davor das bike zu yt einzuschicken. Es ist ja praktisch neu.



So nach RS mit YT: Könnte auch noch das Kettenblatt sein... Mann mann...und wieder ans Schrauben...


----------



## srowaa (6. September 2016)

Hallo ich will bei meinen Capra den Dämpfer wechseln. Von Bos Kirk zu Fox Float X2. 222x70 ist ja die einbau länge. kann mir jemand sagen wie breit die Dämpferbuchsen sein müssen, der Dämpfer den ich gerade beobachte hat. 22x8 würde der passen?


----------



## Rischar (6. September 2016)

Hier wechseln viele von Bos zu Fox. Was stört euch am Kirk?


----------



## gab-star (6. September 2016)

dr.octagon schrieb:


> Hi,
> 
> Das knacken ist nicht weg.
> Habe hinterbaulager, tretlager, beide dämpferlager, und das horst link Lager demontiert, gereinigt und gefettet. Unverändert. Woran kann es denn noch liegen? Habe den Eindruck dass es vom Rahmen herrührt.
> Bin kurz davor das bike zu yt einzuschicken. Es ist ja praktisch neu.


Laufradsatz? die E13 LRS knaerzen manchmal


----------



## dr.octagon (6. September 2016)

gab-star schrieb:


> Laufradsatz? die E13 LRS knaerzen manchmal


Sind DT Swiss...


----------



## ale2812 (6. September 2016)

bei schlechter speichenspannng können die auch knistern, aber das sollte man unterscheiden können. 

Bei mir löste sich gerne mal die Abdeckung (das ding mit dem staubabstreifer) der reverb und verursachte ein knarzen. Aber wenn das Geräusch auch im wiege tritt auftritt.... 

Gabelschaft der Pike macht auch gerne Geräusche beim Bremsen. Am besten iwie mit ausschlussverfahren arbeiten, indem man gewisse bereiche nicht belastet. 




-

Was soll eine xt oder zee bremse besser als die guide können?


----------



## Rischar (6. September 2016)

ale2812 schrieb:


> Was soll eine xt oder zee bremse besser als die guide können?


Bessere Dosierung, bessere Ergonomie, wartungsfreundlicher und mehr bremskraft (zee) 
Aber das werden sram fans anders sehen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## zichl (6. September 2016)

Rischar schrieb:


> Bessere Dosierung, bessere Ergonomie, wartungsfreundlicher und mehr bremskraft (zee)
> Aber das werden sram fans anders sehen


So ist es, weder bremskraft, Ergonomie noch dosierbarkeit kann eine XT besser als eine guide. Aber das werden Shimano fans natürlich anders sehen


----------



## Rischar (6. September 2016)

zichl schrieb:


> So ist es, weder bremskraft, Ergonomie noch dosierbarkeit kann eine XT besser als eine guide. Aber das werden Shimano fans natürlich anders sehen


----------



## Gummiadler (6. September 2016)

zichl schrieb:


> So ist es, weder bremskraft, Ergonomie noch dosierbarkeit kann eine XT besser als eine guide. Aber das werden Shimano fans natürlich anders sehen



Bei der Guide wars einfach ein bisschen unangenehm im Rennen komplett durchzulangen und dann pumpen wie ein blöder


----------



## zichl (7. September 2016)

Gummiadler schrieb:


> Bei der Guide wars einfach ein bisschen unangenehm im Rennen komplett durchzulangen und dann pumpen wie ein blöder


Dann hatte die aber sicher einen Defekt. Ich war mit meiner Elixir 7 Trail, auch mit guten 110 kg Systemgewicht, schon in Österreich unterwegs ohne Probleme. Ein Freund hatte da die guide rs dran und war auch super zufrieden. Ich persönlich habe mit den Shimanos wirklich mehr Probleme als mit meiner avid. Bremskraft und Dosierung ist gleichwertig zwischen XT/SLX und Trail/Guide aber das entlüften bei Shimano ist natürlich wirklich ein Traum. Ich würde beides fahren aber war halt so am bike dran und funktioniert seit 2 Jahren problemlos.


----------



## dr.octagon (7. September 2016)

Die günstigen Sram DB5 sind schon OK. Die funktionieren derzeit auch nicht schlechter oder besser als die SLX am HT.
Allerdings war die Elixir5 absoluter Mist. Mehrfach entlüftet und immer noch schlecht, Entlüften immer ein Kampf. SLX drauf und Ruhe...
Ich fahre die Sram jetzt am Capra so lange wie sie gut geht. Sobald sie Zicken macht oder entlüftet werden muss kommt ne SLX oder evtl. auch ne Zee dran.


----------



## Freerider1504 (7. September 2016)

Gummiadler schrieb:


> Bei der Guide wars einfach ein bisschen unangenehm im Rennen komplett durchzulangen und dann pumpen wie ein blöder



XT, Zee oder Saint. Mit denen hast du keine Probleme mehr


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## zichl (7. September 2016)

Freerider1504 schrieb:


> XT, Zee oder Saint. Mit denen hast du keine Probleme mehr


Pauschale Falschaussage. Ich hatte bisher genauso viel zickende Shimanos wie avid. Meine eine SLX war aber echt top, wie meine aktuelle Trail 7 auch.


----------



## Dani1011 (7. September 2016)

Hi, ich bin neu hier, und mein Capra AL (auf das ich ganz stolz bin) ist auch mein erstes eigenes Mountainbike (habe aber Bikepark-Erfahrung, hatte bisher immer Leih-Bikes), vor allem mein erstes Bike mit Scheibenbremsen, daher verzeiht mir bitte, falls Euch mein Anliegen blöd erscheinen sollte. 
Die Vorderbremse meines neuen Capra AL quietscht aus heiterem Himmel ganz fürchterlich. Nach meiner dritten Ausfahrt hatte ich es gereinigt (Rahmen, Felgen, Kette), aber danach quietschte noch nichts. Meine bisherigen Ausfahrten waren auch eher CC-mäßig, also nichts wildes. Ich hoffe doch, dass ich die Bremsen korrekt eingefahren habe.
Ich bin es aus gesundheitlichen und zeitlichen Gründen noch nicht viel gefahren, und so steht es leider zur Zeit in meiner Wohnung herum. Als ich es die Tage mal an die Seite schieben musste und dabei einfach mal so die Bremse betätigt habe, stellte ich fest, dass diese, wie gesagt, plötzlich ganz schrecklich quietscht. Das geht durch Mark und Bein. Die hintere Bremse quietscht auch ein wenig, aber lange nicht so schlimm.
Wieso ist das so und was kann da passiert sein? Soll ich vor einem weiteren Urteil noch einmal intensiv damit fahren oder sofort zu 2-Propanol (extra besorgt) greifen, um die Bremsscheibe zu reinigen (können die Bremscheiben fettige Küchendämpfe - ich koche eher selten und das Bike steht natürlich nicht in der Küche, allerdings im Nebenraum - abbekommen haben?)?
Die Bremsbeläge können doch nicht aus heiterem Himmel verglast sein, oder? Soweit ich das, ohne mit dem Bike in dem Zustand gefahren zu sein, beurteilen kann, packen sie immer noch normal zu...


----------



## Castroper (7. September 2016)

Meine Scheiben quietschen wenn sie nass waren...1-2 Vollbremsungen und sie sind wieder leise.


----------



## ale2812 (7. September 2016)

zichl schrieb:


> Pauschale Falschaussage. Ich hatte bisher genauso viel zickende Shimanos wie avid. Meine eine SLX war aber echt top, wie meine aktuelle Trail 7 auch.


+1

Zum thema bremsen quietschen: meine zee macht schon bei etwas erhöhter Luftfeuchtigkeit einen riesen Lärm. Während meine avid trail 7 super zuverlässig und ruhig ist.

Ganz allgemein hilft paar mal vollbremsung oder bremsenreiniger (anschließend spüle ich noch mit wasser ab)


----------



## Rischar (7. September 2016)

Dani1011 schrieb:


> Hi, ich bin neu hier, und mein Capra AL (auf das ich ganz stolz bin) ist auch mein erstes eigenes Mountainbike (habe aber Bikepark-Erfahrung, hatte bisher immer Leih-Bikes), vor allem mein erstes Bike mit Scheibenbremsen, daher verzeiht mir bitte, falls Euch mein Anliegen blöd erscheinen sollte.
> Die Vorderbremse meines neuen Capra AL quietscht aus heiterem Himmel ganz fürchterlich. Nach meiner dritten Ausfahrt hatte ich es gereinigt (Rahmen, Felgen, Kette), aber danach quietschte noch nichts. Meine bisherigen Ausfahrten waren auch eher CC-mäßig, also nichts wildes. Ich hoffe doch, dass ich die Bremsen korrekt eingefahren habe.
> Ich bin es aus gesundheitlichen und zeitlichen Gründen noch nicht viel gefahren, und so steht es leider zur Zeit in meiner Wohnung herum. Als ich es die Tage mal an die Seite schieben musste und dabei einfach mal so die Bremse betätigt habe, stellte ich fest, dass diese, wie gesagt, plötzlich ganz schrecklich quietscht. Das geht durch Mark und Bein. Die hintere Bremse quietscht auch ein wenig, aber lange nicht so schlimm.
> Wieso ist das so und was kann da passiert sein? Soll ich vor einem weiteren Urteil noch einmal intensiv damit fahren oder sofort zu 2-Propanol (extra besorgt) greifen, um die Bremsscheibe zu reinigen (können die Bremscheiben fettige Küchendämpfe - ich koche eher selten und das Bike steht natürlich nicht in der Küche, allerdings im Nebenraum - abbekommen haben?)?
> Die Bremsbeläge können doch nicht aus heiterem Himmel verglast sein, oder? Soweit ich das, ohne mit dem Bike in dem Zustand gefahren zu sein, beurteilen kann, packen sie immer noch normal zu...


Fahre das Rad mal und bremse mehrmals. Wenn öl/fett auf den scheiben ist, ist die Bremskraft deutlich schlechter. Dann sind die Beläge mit Aufwand zu retten (die Beläge zb stark erhitzen). Weil es akutell schon quetscht (wenn's wirklich öl ist), wären die Beläge jetzt aber schon versaut. 
Aber in deine Fall klingt's fast eher nach Wasser. Siehe andere Empfehlungen 

Für das Quetschen bei Nässe kann die Bremse an sich nix. Das ist das Zusammenspiel zwischen Belag und Scheibe. Eher so: kurzes Quetschen --> Wasser verdampft schneller --> keine gute Wärmeableitung --> schampanso besser


----------



## ElDiabolo666 (8. September 2016)

Mein Knack Geräusch ist jetzt Geschichte waren die Race Face Pedale mal richtig Fett rein und nun ist stille. Finde die Sram DB 5 auch gar nicht so schlecht mal schauen ob es auch so bleibt!


----------



## dr.octagon (8. September 2016)

EnduroChris schrieb:


> Mein Knack Geräusch ist jetzt Geschichte waren die Race Face Pedale mal richtig Fett rein und nun ist stille. Finde die Sram DB 5 auch gar nicht so schlecht mal schauen ob es auch so bleibt!


Pedale warens ja leider bei mir sicher nicht...


----------



## cruzone (10. September 2016)

Bin nun auch stolzer Besitzer eines Capra CF Comp und mich würde interessieren, ob ihr invisiframe / easy frame auf eure Rahmen geklebt habt? Wenn ja, matt oder glossy?


----------



## Dani1011 (12. September 2016)

Ich konnte nun endlich wieder mit dem Capra fahren, und glücklicherweise quietschten die Bremsen da nicht (außer zweimal zwischendurch, aber das ist ja nichts Ungewöhnliches).  Sitze/stehe ich aber nicht auf dem Bike, schiebe ich es an und bremse dann, quietscht es wieder. Naja, ist dann wohl so, oder? Solange sich die Bremsen während der Fahrt normal verhalten, ist doch alles gut.


----------



## Racer90 (12. September 2016)

Wundersam, weshalb noch keiner die Magura MT5 vorgeschlagen hat: Bin froh, mich im letzten Moment doch von der Saint auf die MT5 umentschieden zu haben. 
Mir hat die Guide R auch nicht getaugt...Druckpunkt und Performance fand ich selbst nach dem Bremsbelagwechsel auf organische immernoch schwach. Die MT5 leistet mehr als eine Saint und ist gleichzeitig deutlich leichter. Kann ich nur jedem empfehlen. 

Das Knarzen beim starken Antritt habe ich ebenfalls noch..Pedale, Steuersatz und Lager sind es nicht, mal weitersuchen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Pakalolo (12. September 2016)

Braucht jemand einen Kirk für sein Capra? Hätte ggf. einen mit frischem Service und schnellerer Zugstufe incl. Buchsen günstig abzugeben. Alles weitere kann per PN besprochen werden.


----------



## Vunlimited (12. September 2016)

Hallo mal eine andere Frage zu meinen neuen Capra CF Comp hab seit der letzten Ausfahrt manchmal ein knacken vorne beim Lenken beim Steuerrohr hat das von euch auch schon jemand mal gehabt ?


----------



## Racer90 (12. September 2016)

Steuersatz oben und unten kräftig fetten war bei mir die Lösung


----------



## Vunlimited (13. September 2016)

Racer90 schrieb:


> Steuersatz oben und unten kräftig fetten war bei mir die Lösung


Sitzt bei dir das obere Lager am Steuerrohr auch komplett locker ??


----------



## impressive (13. September 2016)

Fahre seit Samstag den Float X2 (vorher Monarch Plus RC3) und muss sagen dass sich due Investition gelohnt hat, deutlicher Performance Gewinn


----------



## zichl (13. September 2016)

impressive schrieb:


> Fahre seit Samstag den Float X2 (vorher Monarch Plus RC3) und muss sagen dass sich due Investition gelohnt hat, deutlicher Performance Gewinn


Erster test in schöneck?


----------



## impressive (13. September 2016)

Ne Flowtrail Bischofsheim
Schöneck folgt evtl dieses Wochenende


----------



## ElMojito (14. September 2016)

Hi,

ich kann mich nicht recht zwischen dem Comp AL1 und dem CF Comp entscheiden.
Sorgen bezüglich Carbon mach ich mir keine, da ich seit zwei Jahren ein Trek Fuel EX aus Carbon für die Touren vor der "Haustür" im Einsatz habe.
Jetzt ist die Ausstattung vom CF Comp etwas besser, aber ob ich das wirklich brauche weiß ich auch nicht...
Wie sieht es mit den Rissen im Lack aus, die beim IBC Testrad damals aufgetreten sind, ist das bei den aktuellen Carbon Rahmen  immer noch ein Problem? Oder war das nur ein Einzelfall?
Wie gesagt, Carbon oder Alu ist mir Wurst, das CF Comp ist momentan nur 500€ teurer, daher auch meine Entscheidungsschwierigkeiten ^^

Gruß 
Pascal


----------



## Rischar (14. September 2016)

Ich habe mich aufgrund der e13 Laufräder gegen das carbon comp entschieden.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ElMojito (14. September 2016)

Und wofür hast du dich letztendlich entschieden?


----------



## ale2812 (14. September 2016)

obigen kommentar war auch mein erster gedanke. ich hatte mit meinem e13 lrs nur pech. der service war nett, chaotisch und langsam.
sehe ich das richtig, dass der dt swiss e1900 lrs nur 260 euro neu kostet? 

zum thema carbon. mein erster rahmen hatte sehr schnell ein paar kleine risse, die nicht gewachsen sind. unter anderem durch das schaltaugenproblem der aller ersten bikes und durch diese iscg aufnahme. dazu ein riss am sitzrohr und steuerrohr. habe jetzt seit mai einen neuen rahmen, dieser wird fast täglich bewegt, und hat  keine einzige beanstandung. meine vermutung ist, dass man neben den verbesserungen an schaltauge und iscg aufnahme auch an der lackqualität änderungen vorgenommen hat. 

ich würde zum carbon bike greifen, die e13 trs+ verkaufen, und vom erlös dt swiss 240s + ex471 kaufen.


----------



## zichl (14. September 2016)

ale2812 schrieb:


> obigen kommentar war auch mein erster gedanke. ich hatte mit meinem e13 lrs nur pech. der service war nett, chaotisch und langsam.
> sehe ich das richtig, dass der dt swiss e1900 lrs nur 260 euro neu kostet?
> 
> zum thema carbon. mein erster rahmen hatte sehr schnell ein paar kleine risse, die nicht gewachsen sind. unter anderem durch das schaltaugenproblem der aller ersten bikes und durch diese iscg aufnahme. dazu ein riss am sitzrohr und steuerrohr. habe jetzt seit mai einen neuen rahmen, dieser wird fast täglich bewegt, und hat  keine einzige beanstandung. meine vermutung ist, dass man neben den verbesserungen an schaltauge und iscg aufnahme auch an der lackqualität änderungen vorgenommen hat.
> ...


Die e13 sind top Laufräder aber völlig überteuert wenn man sie sich einzeln kauft. Halten bei mir super, auch bikepark kein ding bei 75 Kilo. Die e1900 welche drauf sind, sind das schon die aktuellen mit 25 mm Maulweite? Die sind auf jeden Fall gar nicht so schlecht, bei meiner Dame am strive halten Sie super bisher trotz viel bikepark. Gewicht unbekannt...   
An den Laufrädern sollte deine Wahl echt nicht hängen. 

P.S.: Das größte Problem der e13 Laufräder, die Kugellager in der Hinterradnabe, ist ja ausgemerzt. Waren früher mal Schrägkugellager.


----------



## Rischar (14. September 2016)

ElMojito schrieb:


> Und wofür hast du dich letztendlich entschieden?


Für das billigste Modell. Dann neue bremsen, Lenker, Vorbau und Kettenführung. Bin zufrieden zuweit. Als nächstes vlt noch n neuer Dämpfer. Dann ist aber das funktionelle Tuning abgeschlossen. Rest wäre nur Gewichtstuning... Wobei ich dann sicherlich mit einem der top Modelle und teilweise Komponenten verkaufen wieder billiger gefahren wäre...

E13 ist einfach Mist. JEDER, den ich kenne mit Produkten von e13, hat Probleme mit denen. Ich selber: gebrochener Kurbeladapter und sehr instabile Felgen.
Aber wie schon vorgeschlagen: sofort verkaufen bringt genug Geld um bessere Komponenten zu kaufen


----------



## zichl (14. September 2016)

Rischar schrieb:


> Für das billigste Modell. Dann neue bremsen, Lenker, Vorbau und Kettenführung. Bin zufrieden zuweit. Als nächstes vlt noch n neuer Dämpfer. Dann ist aber das funktionelle Tuning abgeschlossen. Rest wäre nur Gewichtstuning... Wobei ich dann sicherlich mit einem der top Modelle und teilweise Komponenten verkaufen wieder billiger gefahren wäre...
> 
> E13 ist einfach Mist. JEDER, den ich kenne mit Produkten von e13, hat Probleme mit denen. Ich selber: gebrochener Kurbeladapter und sehr instabile Felgen.
> Aber wie schon vorgeschlagen: sofort verkaufen bringt genug Geld um bessere Komponenten zu kaufen


Komisch, ich hab weder mit den Kettenführungen noch mit den Laufrädern Probleme. Somit ist deine Aussage, dass e13 einfach mist ist, viel zu pauschal.


----------



## Rischar (14. September 2016)

Naja. Nach der wenigen Tagen waren meine e13 laufräder Schrott. Meine neuen dt swiss halten jetzt schon deutlich länger. Eigentlich kein wunder wenn man sich die gewichte der Felgen anschaut... Beim Kollegen lockeren sich täglich die Speichen. Schau dich mal um, wie viele ihre e13 laufräder tauschen.

Guck dir Fotos von den kettenführungen bei Profis an. Sie kleben sie mit tape ab, damit sie sich nicht öffnen. Und und und

Insgesamt wirken auf mich die Produkte, als würden sie versuchen irgendwelche innovativen Lösungen zu entwickeln, die aber nicht ausgereift sind und deshalb nicht langlebig sind.

Böswillig würde ich jetzt behaupten, dass du zu wenig oder zu langsam fährst


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## zichl (14. September 2016)

Rischar schrieb:


> Naja. Nach der wenigen Tagen waren meine e13 laufräder Schrott. Meine neuen dt swiss halten jetzt schon deutlich länger. Eigentlich kein wunder wenn man sich die gewichte der Felgen anschaut... Beim Kollegen lockeren sich täglich die Speichen. Schau dich mal um, wie viele ihre e13 laufräder tauschen.
> 
> Guck dir Fotos von den kettenführungen bei Profis an. Sie kleben sie mit tape ab, damit sie sich nicht öffnen. Und und und
> 
> ...


Möglich. Vielleicht fahr ich auch einfach eine saubere Linie. Man weiß es nicht...


----------



## ale2812 (14. September 2016)

zichl schrieb:


> Gewicht unbekannt...





zichl schrieb:


> P.S.: Das größte Problem der e13 Laufräder, die Kugellager in der Hinterradnabe, ist ja ausgemerzt. Waren früher mal Schrägkugellager.


bei mir haben auch die neuen lager nicht lange gehalten. sowohl vr als auch hr hatten seitliches spiel und konnten eingespannt deutlich radial (hoffentlich richtiger begriff) bewegt werden. zweiter austausch der lager hat dann 11 wochen gedauert und am telefon hab ich 9 wochenlang die info bekommen, der lrs sei in der bearbeitung und ginge diese woche noch raus - 9 wochen am stück diese aussage!!!!


----------



## ElMojito (14. September 2016)

Da mir ja Egal ist ob ich Carbon oder Alu nehme, werde ich dann scheinbar das Alu Bike nehmen und da die Bremsen gegen eine vorhandene Hope M4 austauschen.
Das mit dem LRS ist mir dann doch zu doof erst was verkaufen und neue holen... Hab hier schon genug Zeugs rum fliegen was noch einen neuen Besitzer sucht :-D
Und die Schaltung sollte mir am AL Comp 1 auch reichen.
Können am Capra auch 203mm Bremsscheiben montiert werden?


----------



## ale2812 (14. September 2016)

nimm das rad, das dir optisch besser gefällt. meine erfahrungen mit dem e13 lrs sind ja nciht die regel.


----------



## Vunlimited (15. September 2016)

ElMojito schrieb:


> Da mir ja Egal ist ob ich Carbon oder Alu nehme, werde ich dann scheinbar das Alu Bike nehmen und da die Bremsen gegen eine vorhandene Hope M4 austauschen.
> Das mit dem LRS ist mir dann doch zu doof erst was verkaufen und neue holen... Hab hier schon genug Zeugs rum fliegen was noch einen neuen Besitzer sucht :-D
> Und die Schaltung sollte mir am AL Comp 1 auch reichen.
> Können am Capra auch 203mm Bremsscheiben montiert werden?


Also ich würd mir jetz um denn laufradsatz keine sorgen mache meiner hat jetz um die 800 km drauf davon 6 mal Bikepark und keine saubere fahrweise und ich hab keine Probleme damit und bin mit 84 kg auch nicht der leichteste


----------



## ElMojito (15. September 2016)

Falls was mit dem LRS sein sollte, würde ich ja eh auf Garantie den Schaden beheben lassen... Dann kann man immer noch tauschen, so ist es nicht... 
Ich frag mal meine Frau welche Farbe ihr besser gefällt  
Finde beide Modelle echt sehr geil...

Wie sieht es jetzt mit den Bremsscheiben aus, können 203mm Scheiben verbaut werden? Ist ja manchmal so eine Sache... Glaub zwar nicht, dass was dagegen spricht, wissen tu ich es aber nicht ;-)


----------



## Rischar (15. September 2016)

ElMojito schrieb:


> Wie sieht es jetzt mit den Bremsscheiben aus, können 203mm Scheiben verbaut werden? Ist ja manchmal so eine Sache... Glaub zwar nicht, dass was dagegen spricht, wissen tu ich es aber nicht ;-)


Klar. Warum nicht. 
Original sind 200mm Scheiben dran...


----------



## ale2812 (15. September 2016)

ja das geht.


----------



## watzel (15. September 2016)

Hallo liebe Capra Gemeinde,

ich bin noch jungfreulicher Capra CF Comp Erstbesitzer und bin bisher auch mehr als zufrieden mit dem Teil.
Dem Werkstoff Carbon vertrau ich grundsätzlich auch, sind hier in der Gemeinde eigentlich irgendwelche Schwachstellen am Rahmen bekannt, die ich lieber genauer im Blick halten sollte?
Oder habt ihr bisher nur gute Erfahrungen gemacht?
Sind YT eigentlich kulant, wenn mal etwas reißen sollte?

Danke euch im Voraus.


----------



## Michael_MTB (15. September 2016)

Rischar schrieb:


> Naja. Nach der wenigen Tagen waren meine e13 laufräder Schrott. Meine neuen dt swiss halten jetzt schon deutlich länger. Eigentlich kein wunder wenn man sich die gewichte der Felgen anschaut... Beim Kollegen lockeren sich täglich die Speichen. Schau dich mal um, wie viele ihre e13 laufräder tauschen.
> 
> Guck dir Fotos von den kettenführungen bei Profis an. Sie kleben sie mit tape ab, damit sie sich nicht öffnen. Und und und
> 
> ...



Das kann ich nicht bestätigen, ich habe fahrfertig um die 95 kg und bin nicht langsam unterwegs.
Seit etwas mehr als einem Jahr bin ich auf einem Capra CF Pro vom Vinschgau bis Slowenien und vom Bikepark Fiss bis Schöneck unterwegs.
Bei mir laufen die Felgen noch Top und keine Speiche hat sich gelockert. Es scheint wohl bei den Laufrädern eine große Serienstreuung zu geben. Auch mit Kurbel und Trettlager habe ich noch keine Probleme. Kettenführung habe ich demontiert da ich ein ovales Garbaruk Kettenblatt fahre, die haben längere Zähne wodurch ich bisher noch keinen abwurf hatte.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ElMojito (15. September 2016)

CF Comp ist bestellt...
Ich werde die Laufräder erstmal fahren und wenn sie mir nicht taugen, gibt's halt neue...
Letzten Endes hat jetzt das Bauchgefühl entscheiden 
Bin schon sehr gespannt...
Bei 1,83m und Schrittlänge 86cm habe ich L genommen, weil Reach und Stack so am nächsten an meinem aktuellen Rad sind...


----------



## Michael_MTB (16. September 2016)

ElMojito schrieb:


> CF Comp ist bestellt...
> Ich werde die Laufräder erstmal fahren und wenn sie mir nicht taugen, gibt's halt neue...
> Letzten Endes hat jetzt das Bauchgefühl entscheiden
> Bin schon sehr gespannt...
> Bei 1,83m und Schrittlänge 86 habe ich L genommen, weil Reach und Stack so am nächsten an meinem aktuelles Rad sind...



Top Entscheidung du wirst es ncht bereuen.
Ich habe die gleiche größe und Schrittlänge wie du und L passt perfekt.


----------



## empik (17. September 2016)

Rischar schrieb:


> Naja. Nach der wenigen Tagen waren meine e13 laufräder Schrott. Meine neuen dt swiss halten jetzt schon deutlich länger. Eigentlich kein wunder wenn man sich die gewichte der Felgen anschaut... Beim Kollegen lockeren sich täglich die Speichen. Schau dich mal um, wie viele ihre e13 laufräder tauschen.
> 
> Guck dir Fotos von den kettenführungen bei Profis an. Sie kleben sie mit tape ab, damit sie sich nicht öffnen. Und und und
> 
> ...


Ich kann das ebenfalls nicht bestätigen, bei mir halten die Laufräder gut her.
Das bekannte Problem mit den Hinterrad-Lagern hatte ich, aber seitdem passts. Eine Delle an der HR-Felge (selber schuld - wär mit jedem LRS passiert).
Nach ca. 10k Kilometern auf durchaus sehr ruppigen Strecken (2x finale ligure, schladming, la thuile, leogang, ...) läuft auch das VR-Lager nicht mehr ganz sauber, es gibt ein etwas schleifendes geräusch. Die Ersatzlager liegen bereit und werden bald gewechselt.
Ich springe keine 5m-drops oder glühe heftige Downhill-Strecken runter (in Leogang auf der DH-Strecke war ich nicht mehr schnell unterwegs), aber "zu langsam" kann man wohl nicht behaupten.

*edit*
fahrfertig zwischen 72 und 78kg; Einziges Manko: mir sind mittlerweile 4 Speichen hinten gerissen (teilweise beim bergauffahren!), die sind wohl zu dünn dimensioniert.


----------



## zichl (17. September 2016)

Speichenspannung war bei mir auch immer super, musste nie nachzentriert werden. Zumindest ein Jahr lang bis ich mich in Österreich heftig zerlegt habe. Zudem habe ich mir eine Delle und Seitenschlag eingefangen als ich in der Rhön auf einem Stein gelandet bin, lustigerweise ging das ohne Plattfuß aus. Vor kurzem wurde auf Tubeless umgerüstet, ohne Probleme. Vorletztes Wochenende ist mir dann, nach zwei Jahren Einsatz, eine Speiche gebrochen als ich in Schöneck auf der DH über das kleine Steinfeld gesprungen bin. Speiche war aber schon angerissen, war eindeutig zu sehen an der Bruchstelle. Leider hat die mir das Tubelessband durchstochen und dann war schieben angesagt. Neue Speiche rein, zentrieren und das Laufrad ist wieder im Einsatz. Hat mich dort im Intersport 10€ gekostet. Das waren, in den zwei Jahren, die einzigen Defekte an den Laufrädern und das trotz einigen Bikeparkbesuchen und einigen platten Schläuchen durch Snakebites.
Einzig als Manko muss ich erwähnen dass ich eben auch die Hinterradnabenlager tauschen musste, war aber halt ein Serienproblem mit den Schrägkugellagern.


----------



## ElMojito (18. September 2016)

Ich werde es sehen :-D
Worauf ich eher gespannt bin, ob ich mit dem 32er Kettenblatt klar komme...
Bin momentan nicht sooo im Training
Denke nen 30er oder 28er wäre dann ne Option. Oder ein paar Wochen Backen zusammen kneifen.


----------



## watzel (18. September 2016)

Mit der Übersetzung des Antriebs habe ich mich auch was auseinander gesetzt und hatte bedenken.
Aber glaub mir, sobald du auf dem Teil sitzt, motiviert das ungemein, bisher komme ich auch erstaunlich gut damit zu recht.

Ist hier noch ein CF COMP Fahrer vertreten?
Wie viele Bottom-Less Ringe am Dämpfer habt ihr verbaut und wieviel SAG fahrt ihr am Dämpfer?
Wäre super wenn ein paar von euch, kurz Gewicht, Sag, Luftdruck und Anzahl an BottomLess Ringen posten würdem =)


----------



## Manjk (18. September 2016)

empik schrieb:


> Ich kann das ebenfalls nicht bestätigen, bei mir halten die Laufräder gut her.
> Das bekannte Problem mit den Hinterrad-Lagern hatte ich, aber seitdem passts. Eine Delle an der HR-Felge (selber schuld - wär mit jedem LRS passiert).
> Nach ca. 10k Kilometern auf durchaus sehr ruppigen Strecken (2x finale ligure, schladming, la thuile, leogang, ...) läuft auch das VR-Lager nicht mehr ganz sauber, es gibt ein etwas schleifendes geräusch. Die Ersatzlager liegen bereit und werden bald gewechselt.
> Ich springe keine 5m-drops oder glühe heftige Downhill-Strecken runter (in Leogang auf der DH-Strecke war ich nicht mehr schnell unterwegs), aber "zu langsam" kann man wohl nicht behaupten.
> ...



Ich war am Anfang skeptisch, ob die E*13 LRS halten und bis jetzt bin ich sehr zu frieden. Leider hat es mir die hintere Nabe zerfetzt, weil sich eine Sperrklinge vom Freilauf verkeilt hat (sollte nicht passieren, aber liegt nicht an E13). Der Support von den Jungs war erste Sahne, das ganze hintere LR wurde ausgetauscht und seit dem Austausch hatte ich keine weiteren Probleme, die Speichen halten bei gut (1200km 100'000dm).


----------



## Rischar (18. September 2016)

Anscheinend große Schwankungen bei e13. Wenn ich hier Sachen lese, dass Speichen beim Hochfahren reisen und viele haben Probleme mit den Naben - wessen Schuld es auch war - bestätigt das mein Bild von e13.
Aber soll jeder fahren, was er will. Gibt ja genügend Alternativen 

Ich werde in meinen Monarch testweise mal 2 Spacer einbauen (aktuell 0). Wenn's schnell und ruppig wird, könnte er etwas progressiver sein. Sag habe ich 30 %. Keine Ahnung, wie viel psi das aktuell ist. Wiege nackt 80 kg.


----------



## zichl (18. September 2016)

Rischar schrieb:


> Anscheinend große Schwankungen bei e13. Wenn ich hier Sachen lese, dass Speichen beim Hochfahren reisen und viele haben Probleme mit den Naben - wessen Schuld es auch war - bestätigt das mein Bild von e13.
> Aber soll jeder fahren, was er will. Gibt ja genügend Alternativen
> 
> Ich werde in meinen Monarch testweise mal 2 Spacer einbauen (aktuell 0). Wenn's schnell und ruppig wird, könnte er etwas progressiver sein. Sag habe ich 30 %. Keine Ahnung, wie viel psi das aktuell ist. Wiege nackt 80 kg.


Wo sind denn Speichen bergauf gerissen? Zudem sind die Speichen von dt Swiss, aber egal das kann immer passieren dass eine Speiche reist. Man weiß nie was die schon mitgemacht hat.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Rischar (18. September 2016)

Lies oben Kommentar 2605
Natürlich kann das passieren. Trotzdem e13s Schuld, wenn sie falsch dimensionierte Speichen verbauen und/oder weil ihre Felgen nix aushalten.

Aber wie gesagt, es ist die Summe aller Vorfälle bei e13...


----------



## zichl (18. September 2016)

Rischar schrieb:


> Lies oben Kommentar 2605
> Natürlich kann das passieren. Trotzdem e13s Schuld, wenn sie falsch dimensionierte Speichen verbauen und/oder weil ihre Felgen nix aushalten.
> 
> Aber wie gesagt, es ist die Summe aller Vorfälle bei e13...


Sorry aber das ist doch quatsch, du versuchst doch mit Gewalt die Laufräder schlecht zu machen. Das sind dt Swiss Speichen, die sind so an zig anderen Laufrädern verbaut. Weißt du ob seine Speichen nicht evtl mal einen anständigen Brocken abbekommen haben oder schon durch etwas anderes vorgeschädigt wurden? Vielleicht bist du eher so der typ Danny Hart und ich einfach sau langsam aber vielleicht hattest du auch einfach pech. Alutech verbaut die trs+ Laufräder auch an den topmodellen weil sie davon überzeugt sind. Felixthewolf hat den Felgen auch schon attestiert dass diese top sind, auch wenn es nicht die aller stabilsten sind.


----------



## empik (18. September 2016)

Zwei der vier Speichem sind beim langsam bergauf fahren gerissen. Einmal wars genau beim Rauffahren auf einen 10cm hohen Stein - vielleicht eine Belastungsspitze die den zu dünn dimensionierten Speichen nicht gepasst hat. Sie reißen immer an der gleichen Stelle, in oder knapp über dem Speichennippel, Steinschlag ist also unwahrscheinlich/ausgeschlossen.
Die Speichenspannung ist in Ordnung (halbwegs gleichmäßig).

Wie gesagt - ich bin mit den Laufrädern trotzdem zufrieden.


----------



## zichl (18. September 2016)

Meine ist direkt an der 90° Biegung (Speichenkopf) an der Nabe gerissen. Du bist aber auch der erste von dem ich das mit den Speichenrissen in größerem Maße höre. Die Speichen sind ja die DT Swiss Super Comp und sind am Gewinde 1,8mm dick und am Speichenkopf die üblichen 2mm. Ist also nicht so dass die Speichen wirklich arg dünn wären. Evtl hast du richtig Schmalz in den Waden?


----------



## ale2812 (18. September 2016)

e13 lässt halt per maschine in asien einspeichen und anscheinend kontrolliert da niemand nach. mein lrs hatte enorme speichenspannungsunterschiede und war enorm weich eingespeicht. so bin ich natürlich nicht gefahren, merkt man schon biem proberollen.


----------



## Rischar (18. September 2016)

zichl schrieb:


> Sorry aber das ist doch quatsch, du versuchst doch mit Gewalt die Laufräder schlecht zu machen.


Nö. Sondern die komplette e13 Produktpalette 

Ich fahre selber 1,5er und 1,8er Speichen von dt swiss. Mit regelmäßiger Wartung ohne Probleme.

Ich persönlich habe mehrfach schlechte Erfahrungen mit e13 Produkten gemacht (laufräder, kettenführung, tretlager), JEDER den ich kenne mit e13 Produkten, hat min. 1 Problem  (entweder defekt oder wiederkehrende Aussetzer, zb lösende kettenführung) und gefühlt (was das auch heißen mag) fahren 75% der tues cf Besitzer im bikepark mit nicht original laufrädern rum, wo ab werk e13 verbaut war. Ich habe meine e13 Teile am tues gelassen und war erst mal fahren. Laufräder hätte ich direkt verkaufen sollen. Ein Fehler. Die ex471 halten jetzt deutlich mehr aus. Wobei die aktuell verbaute Kettenführung keine Probleme macht - ist also nicht alles schlecht von denen 
Was würdest du dann von deren Produkten denken?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## zichl (18. September 2016)

Rischar schrieb:


> Nö. Sondern die komplette e13 Produktpalette
> 
> Ich fahre selber 1,5er und 1,8er Speichen von dt swiss. Mit regelmäßiger Wartung ohne Probleme.
> 
> ...


Es geht nicht darum was du darüber denkst sondern darum dass du schon fast richtig markenbashing betreibst. Das erinnert mich extrem an die Reifenthreads und Schwalbe.


----------



## Manjk (19. September 2016)

Kurze Frage: Was für Masse hat das untere & obere Kugellager im Steuersatz. Ich habe gestern den Stuersatz gewartet und festgestellt, dass dieses komplett gerostet ist, obwohl ich nicht mit dem Hochdruckreiniger mein Bike gewaschen habe. War wohl ein regnerischer Frühling...

Der Durchmesser des Unteren ist 52
Der Durchmesser des Oberen ist 41

Bei Acros kann man nur das gesamt Paket bestellen und nicht die einzelnen Lager und auf dem Lager ist die Nummer nicht mehr lesbar

Merci & Cheers


----------



## empik (20. September 2016)

Manjk schrieb:


> Kurze Frage: Was für Masse hat das untere & obere Kugellager im Steuersatz.



Das hat mir der Support gesagt (und ich hab das verlinkte Unterteil bestellt, es passt in mein 2014er Capra CF):


> In dem 2014er CAPRA sind ZS Steuersätze verbaut, diese sind komplette Aluschalen die in den Rahmen kommen.
> Des Unterteil was du benötigst ist folgendes:
> ZS56/40 (https://www.bike-components.de/de/Acros/AZ-56-S-ZS56-30-40-Steuersatz-Unterteil-p34916/)
> 
> ...


----------



## Burnhard (21. September 2016)

zichl schrieb:


> Es geht nicht darum was du darüber denkst sondern darum dass du schon fast richtig markenbashing betreibst. Das erinnert mich extrem an die Reifenthreads und Schwalbe.


E13 bashing ist genauso berechtigt wie Schwalbe bashing, wird schon seinen Grund haben...


----------



## zichl (21. September 2016)

Burnhard schrieb:


> E13 bashing ist genauso berechtigt wie Schwalbe bashing, wird schon seinen Grund haben...


Wenn du das sagst.   Bashing ist grundsätzlich dumm, da es einfach verallgemeinert. Es gibt genug Leute die mit Schwalbe und e13 hochzufrieden sind, somit ist das Zeug nicht grundsätzlich schlecht. Für euch taugt es halt nicht, will euch ja keiner ausreden. Aber ihr wollt jedem einreden wie dumm er doch ist diese Produkte zu verwenden oder gar gut zu finden.

Als Beispiel könnte man auch Händler vs Versender her nehmen. Da schimpft auch die eine Fraktion über die Dummheit der anderen. Aber wird schon jeder recht haben...    

Ach mist, Fox hab ich doch glatt auch noch vergessen...   Alles scheiße gewesen von denen ALLES.


----------



## Manjk (21. September 2016)

empik schrieb:


> Das hat mir der Support gesagt (und ich hab das verlinkte Unterteil bestellt, es passt in mein 2014er Capra CF):



Genau beim Capra 15/16 wurde ein voll integrierter Steuersatz verbaut. Mittlerweile konnte ich die Masse heraus finden. 

Das Untere 40x52x7 Winkel 36 & 45°
Das Obere 41.8x30.1x8 Winkel 36 & 45°

Die von YT verbauten Lager im Headset sind aus Stahl und rosten darum schneller.


----------



## zichl (21. September 2016)

Manjk schrieb:


> Genau beim Capra 15/16 wurde ein voll integrierter Steuersatz verbaut. Mittlerweile konnte ich die Masse heraus finden.
> 
> Das Untere 40x52x7 Winkel 36 & 45°
> Das Obere 41.8x30.1x8 Winkel 36 & 45°
> ...


Aus was sollten die sonst sein? Lager sind fast immer aus 100Cr6. Keramik oder Edelstahl ist dann doch eher die Ausnahme und bringen auch zu viele Nachteile mit sich. Zu wenig Fett ist hier eher das Problem.


----------



## ElMojito (22. September 2016)

Bike war gestern schon da  
Die erste Ausfahrt war schonmal sehr gut.
Kleine Runde mit 200hm ging mit dem 32er Kettenblatt ganz gut, ich denke das kann doch so bleiben.
Nur das Fahrwerk gefiel mir noch nicht recht.
Vorne und hinten jeweils 30%Sag und die Einstellung sind "Out of the Box" .
Bei wurzelteppichen ect. Arbeit alles noch nicht so recht, die kleinen Schläge werden nicht wirklich gedämpft.
Habt ihr Tips zur Einstellung dass ich nicht sooo viel rum probieren muss?

Gruß Pascal


----------



## cdF600 (23. September 2016)

bei der Gabel würde ich mal schauen wieviel Token drin sind. Da kannst du noch viel rausholen. Ich fahre den Hinterbau mit knapp über 30% SAG. Dann wird er schön fluffig. Zugstufe nicht zu schnell einstellen.
Auf dem Foto ist imho der Dämpfer geschlossen. Aber ich denke das weißt du.


----------



## ElMojito (23. September 2016)

Ja, war kurz nach dem uphill...
Bei der Abfahrt war alles offen ;-)
Nach den Token werde ich mal schauen...
2 waren noch mit im Karton..
Das meiste kam auch gefühlt von der Gabel.
Musste den Lenker teils gut fest halten...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## zichl (23. September 2016)

ElMojito schrieb:


> Ja, war kurz nach dem uphill...
> Bei der Abfahrt war alles offen ;-)
> Nach den Token werde ich mal schauen...
> 2 waren noch mit im Karton..
> ...



Auch bei der Gabel gilt, Zugstufe nicht zu schnell einstellen. Das kann nämlich zu dem von dir genannten verhalten führen. Ganz raus bekommst du das bei der charger Dämpfung aber nicht ohne zu tunen. Auch mit der awk hab ich das der Pike nie komplett abgewöhnen können. Lyrik ist ja nicht wirklich anders.


----------



## watzel (23. September 2016)

Ohne eine erneute e13 Glaubensfrage zu entflammen.
Meine e13 Laufräder knistern seit dem ersten Tag. Habt ihr das auch?
Es ist definitiv kein setzen der Speichennippel, es ist ein ganz leises Knistern. Habe die Vermutung das es evtl. am Kreuzungspunkt beider Speichen ist, evlt hilft da ein Tropfen Öl.
Oder habt ihr noch nen Tipp?


----------



## zichl (23. September 2016)

watzel schrieb:


> Ohne eine erneute e13 Glaubensfrage zu entflammen.
> Meine e13 Laufräder knistern seit dem ersten Tag. Habt ihr das auch?
> Es ist definitiv kein setzen der Speichennippel, es ist ein ganz leises Knistern. Habe die Vermutung das es evtl. am Kreuzungspunkt beider Speichen ist, evlt hilft da ein Tropfen Öl.
> Oder habt ihr noch nen Tipp?


Jupp, das knistern entsteht wohl tatsächlich an den Kreuzungspunkten. Evtl ist deine Speichenspannung zu niedrig und du hast zuviel Bewegung drin.  Das Problem, warum die e13 Laufräder so laut sind, sind die voluminösen Naben mit dem carbon Körper. Das macht den Freilauf so laut aber leider auch alles andere.


----------



## watzel (23. September 2016)

Hast du das Knistern denn in den Griff bekommen?
Wenn ja, womit?


----------



## cdF600 (23. September 2016)

Die Speichen liegen leicht am Nabenflansch an. Kann auch daher kommen. Hatte meine deswegen sogar zu E13 geschickt. Ich hab mich an das knistern gewöhnt.....


----------



## Rischar (23. September 2016)

zichl schrieb:


> Es gibt genug Leute die mit Schwalbe und e13 hochzufrieden sind, somit ist das Zeug nicht grundsätzlich schlecht.


Es gibt auch genügend Leute, die mit einem Dacia rum fahren oder die Oettinger trinken oder die billiges Schweinefleisch essen. Die bashe ich auch. Natürlich kommst du von a nach b oder wirst betrunken oder wirst satt. Aber wenn du eine große Steigung hoch/runter fährst oder Geschmack willst oder keinen Dreck essen willst, musst du andere Produkte wählen.
Ebenso ist das bei e13. Die Kettenführung führt die Kette, bis diese "Schnellöffnung" defekt ist und sich von alleine öffnet. Die Felgen halten, bis du richtig Downhill fährst.
Das hat nix mit Versendern oder Fox zu tun. Ich bin davon überzeugt, dass ein Großteil - nicht alle -der e13 Produkte minderwertig sein. 
Das hat auch nix mit Dummheit zu tun. Lediglich mit Erfahrung. Und wozu dient ein Forum...?



ElMojito schrieb:


> Nur das Fahrwerk gefiel mir noch nicht recht.
> Vorne und hinten jeweils 30%Sag und die Einstellung sind "Out of the Box" .
> Bei wurzelteppichen ect. Arbeit alles noch nicht so recht, die kleinen Schläge werden nicht wirklich gedämpft.Anhang anzeigen 531077


Bei mir war es "out of the box" willkürlich eingestellt. Sprich unbrauchbar. 

30% sag fände ich vorne zu viel. Versuch's mal mit ~20%. Lieber erst mal die Zugstufe passend einstellen. Mit Tokens würde ich erst rumspielen, wenn du Gabel wegtaucht, zB beim Bremsen oder in Anliegern...


----------



## ale2812 (23. September 2016)

watzel schrieb:


> Hast du das Knistern denn in den Griff bekommen?
> Wenn ja, womit?


Speichenspannng erhöhen 


Zum thema bockiges fahrwerk: ich kann nur eine schnelle zugstufe beim dämpfer empfehlen.  Je schneller ich meine zugstufe fahre, desto besser das Verhalten auf wurzel teppichen. Aber das Verhalten deines big hits mit stahlfeder wirst du mit dem monarch nie erreichen. Es wird mit dem dämpfer immer bei viel feedback bleiben. Bei der gabel direkt mit tokens zu argumentieren, obwohl das ansprechverhalten bemängelt wird, ist ja ganz daneben. Erstmal druckstufe komplett öffnen und auch hier zugstufe nur viel wie nötig. 30% sag sind zu viel. 20 bis 25% sind sinnvoller, verbessert aber das ansprechen natürlich nicht.


----------



## zichl (23. September 2016)

Rischar schrieb:


> Es gibt auch genügend Leute, die mit einem Dacia rum fahren oder die Oettinger trinken oder die billiges Schweinefleisch essen. Die bashe ich auch. Natürlich kommst du von a nach b oder wirst betrunken oder wirst satt. Aber wenn du eine große Steigung hoch/runter fährst oder Geschmack willst oder keinen Dreck essen willst, musst du andere Produkte wählen.
> Ebenso ist das bei e13. Die Kettenführung führt die Kette, bis diese "Schnellöffnung" defekt ist und sich von alleine öffnet. Die Felgen halten, bis du richtig Downhill fährst.
> Das hat nix mit Versendern oder Fox zu tun. Ich bin davon überzeugt, dass ein Großteil - nicht alle -der e13 Produkte minderwertig sein.
> Das hat auch nix mit Dummheit zu tun. Lediglich mit Erfahrung. Und wozu dient ein Forum...?
> ...


Dann fährst du halt richtig und ich nicht. Bei mir hält das Zeug Glücklicherweise.

Zum Rest deiner Ausführung sag ich einfach mal nichts. Ausser bei der Sache mit dem billigen Schweinefleisch sind wir weit auseinander.


----------



## Big Lutz (23. September 2016)

watzel schrieb:


> Ohne eine erneute e13 Glaubensfrage zu entflammen.
> Meine e13 Laufräder knistern seit dem ersten Tag. Habt ihr das auch?
> Es ist definitiv kein setzen der Speichennippel, es ist ein ganz leises Knistern. Habe die Vermutung das es evtl. am Kreuzungspunkt beider Speichen ist, evlt hilft da ein Tropfen Öl.
> Oder habt ihr noch nen Tipp?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ElMojito (23. September 2016)

ale2812 schrieb:


> Speichenspannng erhöhen
> 
> 
> Zum thema bockiges fahrwerk: ich kann nur eine schnelle zugstufe beim dämpfer empfehlen.  Je schneller ich meine zugstufe fahre, desto besser das Verhalten auf wurzel teppichen. Aber das Verhalten deines big hits mit stahlfeder wirst du mit dem monarch nie erreichen. Es wird mit dem dämpfer immer bei viel feedback bleiben. Bei der gabel direkt mit tokens zu argumentieren, obwohl das ansprechverhalten bemängelt wird, ist ja ganz daneben. Erstmal druckstufe komplett öffnen und auch hier zugstufe nur viel wie nötig. 30% sag sind zu viel. 20 bis 25% sind sinnvoller, verbessert aber das ansprechen natürlich nicht.



Das Big Hit gehört meiner Frau.
Ich hatte vorher ein Trek Scratch für den Bikepark und ein Fuel EX zum Touren im Mittelgebirge fahren.
Dass ich das Big Hit nicht zum Vergleich nehmen kann ist mir klar ;-)
Die Fox Float DRCV aus dem Fuel EX ist schon eher Vergleichbar und die hat schnelle Schläge gut gedämpft.
Ich merke schon, dass ich doch rumprobieren muss...
Ich werde alle Einstellungen erstmal ganz auf machen und dann langsam ran tasten, so wie sonst auch immer  
Soll aber kein Problem sein, das Bike ist der Hammer freue mich schon auf die nächsten Touren und vorallem Abfahrten


----------



## Big Lutz (23. September 2016)

@watzel 
Hatte das selbe Problem bei meinem Capra CF Comp 2015. Ab erstem Tag leichte Knistergeräusche hinter und dieses Jahr im Frühling an beiden Rädern recht laute Geräusche, besonders unter Last. Über YT zu E13 geschickt. Nach 2 Wochen waren die Räder wieder da. Beide neu eingespeicht, hinten mit neuer Nabe. Es war auch gleich Tubelessfelgenband eingeklebt und 2 Tubelessventile lagen dabei. Seitdem fahre ich tubeless und die Räder sind auch schon 3 Monate ohne Geräsche. Über die Qualität von E13 kann man streiten, aber der Service ist gut.


----------



## watzel (24. September 2016)

Also ich werde mich bezüglich der e13 lrs auxh bej YT beschweren.
Das Knistern war ja noch halbwegs vertretbar aber nun ist mir auch beim Antreten an einer Ampel einfach mal die Speiche von HR gerissen, genau am 90°bogen.
Das Vertrauen zu dem LRS ist somit vorüber.
Hat hier einer Erfahrung wie der generelle Ablauf von der Reklamation ist und wie lange es bei euch gedauert hat?


----------



## ale2812 (24. September 2016)

mein gott, das ist jetzt auch nicht e13 exklusiv. ist halt maschinell eingespeicht. bringt den lrs zum laufradbauer des vertrauens oder zum nächsten bikeshop. kostet nicht die welt und ihr verzichtet nicht wochen auf den lrs. ist zwar ärgerlich, aber habt ihr auch, wenn ihr einen custom lrs bei den günstig anbietern kauft.


----------



## Aero9000 (24. September 2016)

Sorry aber ich kann dieses E13 gehacke nicht verstehen!
Habe den LRS 1jahr lang in meinem Herb gehabt bin ca. 1700km damit gefahren und habe nicht ein einziges Problem damit gehabt!
Klar das Knistern hatte ich auch hat mich aber nicht sonderlich gestört, ich habe nicht eine delle (trotz tubeless) in die Felgen bekommen und musste nicht einmal nachzentrieren ! Bin ich ein Einzelfall? Glaube nicht !
Als vergleich habe ich jetzt nen Dt Swiss XMC 1200 Lrs und ob ihr es glaubt oder nicht da Knistern auch manchmal die Speichen


----------



## TheGoOn (24. September 2016)

Aero9000 schrieb:


> Sorry aber ich kann dieses E13 gehacke nicht verstehen!
> Habe den LRS 1jahr lang in meinem Herb gehabt bin ca. 1700km damit gefahren und habe nicht ein einziges Problem damit gehabt!
> Klar das Knistern hatte ich auch hat mich aber nicht sonderlich gestört, ich habe nicht eine delle (trotz tubeless) in die Felgen bekommen und musste nicht einmal nachzentrieren ! Bin ich ein Einzelfall? Glaube nicht !
> Als vergleich habe ich jetzt nen Dt Swiss XMC 1200 Lrs und ob ihr es glaubt oder nicht da Knistern auch manchmal die Speichen




Die Erfharung konnte ich auch auch machen! Hatte bissi mehr Km drauf. Nach genau einem Jahr war ne Delle drin und die Nabe hat sich auch verabschiedet ... Super Service von Hive und nach 2 Wochen war sie wieder einwandfrei zurück


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## watzel (25. September 2016)

Speiche ist wieder drin, LR hat auch keinen Schaden genommen.
Denke ich werden den LRS auch weiterfahren aber zu mindest einmal YT über den Vorfall informieren, falls jetzt am laufenden Stück Defekte auftreten, fordere ich Ersatz.
Habt ihr euch dann direkt an Hive gewendet, oder ging das ales über YT?


----------



## Flowrs (25. September 2016)

jetzt mal unabhängig von dem E13 gebrabbel! 

ich würde mir gern dieses Bike holen: https://www.yt-industries.com/detail/index/sArticle/556/sCategory/77 

aktuell fahr ich nochn altes 26er TREK Remedy von 2011 oder so.. 

wie siehts denn mit der UPHILL Perfo aus? hab jetzt nicht vor 1000e von HM zu machen, lieber mit Lift rauf und dann ordentlich runter oder noch paar HM nach oben.. 

Größe wird wohl L werden, da 186cm Größe..

besten Dank!


----------



## Rischar (25. September 2016)

Flowrs schrieb:


> jetzt mal unabhängig von dem E13 gebrabbel!
> 
> ich würde mir gern dieses Bike holen: https://www.yt-industries.com/detail/index/sArticle/556/sCategory/77
> 
> ...


Hatte früher auch ein Remedy in 26". Das Remedy ging deutlich besser bergauf. Das war richtig spritzig. Trotzdem ist das capra gut bergauf zu treten. Auch auf ebenen Trails ist das remedy besser. Aber sobald es bergab geht...  

Ja. Definitiv L.


----------



## Stricherjunge (25. September 2016)

Flowrs schrieb:


> jetzt mal unabhängig von dem E13 gebrabbel!
> 
> ich würde mir gern dieses Bike holen: https://www.yt-industries.com/detail/index/sArticle/556/sCategory/77
> 
> ...


Meiner Meinung nach hängt die Uphillperformance zum Großteil von der eigenen Fitness ab. Über die Uphillperformance vom Capra kann ich mich nicht beschweren, merke da keinen wesentlichen Unterschied zu meinem alten Bike (Dartmoor Hornet). Bin mit dem Capra in den letzten sechs Wochen seitdem ich es habe ca. 500-600km mit einigen Tausend Höhenmetern gefahren. Eine Tour mit gut 2000hm - läuft also. Mein Bikerevier ist der Nordschwarzwald von der Rheine ene aus und die Pfalz. 

Zur Größe: Ich bin auch 186cm, die Länge des Rades passt mir, das Sattelrohr passt mit 150er Reverb auch perfekt, dürfte für mich aber nicht länger sein. Rahmengröße L


----------



## frank70 (25. September 2016)

@Stricherjunge , verrate uns noch, welche grösse dein capra hat


----------



## Stricherjunge (25. September 2016)

Oh, vergessen. Rahmengröße L


----------



## Flowrs (25. September 2016)

besten Dank für die raschen Infos.. 

hachjaa die liebe Fitness... naja wird schon werden, wird die Tage bestellt!  

freu mich jetzt schon auf die ersten Runs


----------



## ElMojito (25. September 2016)

Neue Spielzeuge motivieren doch immer ;-)
Da kommt die Fitness automatisch...
War dieses Jahr kaum auf dem Bike...
Vielleicht 6 Touren zwischen 20 und 40km
und zwei mal in Winterberg.
Ich hatte auch erst bedenken, dass ich mit dem 1x11 Antrieb und dem 32er KB nicht so schnell klar komme.
Und siehe da, die Feierabendrunde mit einer ziemlich steilen Auffahrt geht ohne größere Probleme.
Klar hab ich nen bisschen mehr gepustet, aber das war auf dem Trail trotz schlechtem setup beim Fahrwerk schnell vergessen.
Direkt wohlfühlen war angesagt.
Bin schon auf dem ersten Besuch im Bikepark gespannt


----------



## Hiklak (26. September 2016)

Ahoi,

habe bei meinem Capra Al Comp 2 mit 2x11 immer noch das Problem, dass trotz E13 KeFü permanent die Kette nach rechts rausfällt. Hat irgendwer eine Idee wie das abzustellen ist? Umwerfer ist mM korrekt eingestellt.

Hab überlegt einfach einen Bashring außen anzubauen. https://www.bike-components.de/de/R...Kettenblattschutzring-Bashguard-4-Arm-p31366/

Brauche ich dafür neue Kettenblattschrauben bzw. einen neuen Spider? Finde dazu leider nicht mal bei RaceFace selbst sinnvolle Angaben.


----------



## Big Lutz (30. September 2016)

Schaltbare Kettenführung.
https://www.bike-components.de/de/e-thirteen/TRS-Dual-Ring-Kettenfuehrung-inkl-Bashguard-p31221/


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Dani1011 (30. September 2016)

So ein Mist.  An meinem bisher kaum gefahrenen Capra AL (ich habe es erst seit August) spinnt auf einmal der Monarch Plus R und macht seltsame Geräusche (wer's mal hören will: YouTube-Video). Mit dem Support von YT stehe ich schon in Kontakt, und mir wurde gesagt, dass ich meine kleine Tour am Sonntag noch fahren kann. Allerdings soll der Dämpfer zu SRAM geschickt werden, um überprüft zu werden. Irgendwie scheint auch aus der Luftkammer unterhalb des Rockshox-Aufklebers beim O-Ring minimal Öl auszutreten... (die ungefähre Stelle habe ich im angehängten Foto markiert). Wie es dazu kommen konnte - keine Ahnung. Bisher wurde der Dämpfer noch gar nicht richtig gefordert, einen Sturz o.ä. hatte ich mit dem Capra auch nicht.

Nun ist es so, dass ich noch nie einen Dämpfer ausgebaut habe. Könnt Ihr mir vorab sagen, was für Werkzeug ich dafür benötige? Brauche ich dafür dieses Rockshox-Werkzeug für Dämpferbuchsen (dann müsste ich es mir kurzfristig noch besorgen)? Was muss ich alles beachten (zumal ja die Sitzstrebe des Capra AL aus Carbon ist)?


----------



## Hiklak (30. September 2016)

Big Lutz schrieb:


> Schaltbare Kettenführung.
> https://www.bike-components.de/de/e-thirteen/TRS-Dual-Ring-Kettenfuehrung-inkl-Bashguard-p31221/



Ja das ist ja die, die ohne den Taco standardmäßig verbaut ist. Ich hatte überlegt den Bashring anzubringen um das Rausfallen nach außen zu verhindern. Oder ich baue gleich den ganzen E13 Mist ab und baue was in der Art c.guide https://www.bike-components.de/de/Bionicon/c-guide-eco-Kettenfuehrung-p38537/ an.


----------



## ElMojito (30. September 2016)

Falls du das noch mit dem Bashringvor hast, brauchst du längere Kettenblattschrauben.
Bzw. hab ich mal einen Bashring weglassen wollen und musste kürzere Schrauben besorgen.


----------



## zichl (30. September 2016)

Hiklak schrieb:


> Ja das ist ja die, die ohne den Taco standardmäßig verbaut ist. Ich hatte überlegt den Bashring anzubringen um das Rausfallen nach außen zu verhindern. Oder ich baue gleich den ganzen E13 Mist ab und baue was in der Art c.guide https://www.bike-components.de/de/Bionicon/c-guide-eco-Kettenfuehrung-p38537/ an.


Der c-guide macht nichts besser als die e13 Kettenführung. Der c-guide reist auch gern mal ab


----------



## Big Lutz (30. September 2016)

Dani1011 schrieb:


> So ein Mist.  An meinem bisher kaum gefahrenen Capra AL (ich habe es erst seit August) spinnt auf einmal der Monarch Plus R und macht seltsame Geräusche (wer's mal hören will: YouTube-Video). Mit dem Support von YT stehe ich schon in Kontakt, und mir wurde gesagt, dass ich meine kleine Tour am Sonntag noch fahren kann. Allerdings soll der Dämpfer zu SRAM geschickt werden, um überprüft zu werden. Irgendwie scheint auch aus der Luftkammer unterhalb des Rockshox-Aufklebers beim O-Ring minimal Öl auszutreten... (die ungefähre Stelle habe ich im angehängten Foto markiert). Wie es dazu kommen konnte - keine Ahnung. Bisher wurde der Dämpfer noch gar nicht richtig gefordert, einen Sturz o.ä. hatte ich mit dem Capra auch nicht.
> 
> Nun ist es so, dass ich noch nie einen Dämpfer ausgebaut habe. Könnt Ihr mir vorab sagen, was für Werkzeug ich dafür benötige? Brauche ich dafür dieses Rockshox-Werkzeug für Dämpferbuchsen (dann müsste ich es mir kurzfristig noch besorgen)? Was muss ich alles beachten (zumal ja die Sitzstrebe des Capra AL aus Carbon ist)?


Du brauchst nur zwei 5er Inbusschlüssel	mit denen du die Dämpferbolzen löst und dann rausziehst. Die Dämpferbuchsen bleiben in den Dämpferaugen. Vorsicht beim Entfernen des Dämpfers, wenn das Rad steht sackt der Hinterbau ein.


----------



## ElMojito (30. September 2016)

Den Hinterbau auch stützen oder festhalten, wenn du das Rad im Montageständer eingespannt hast..


----------



## Dani1011 (30. September 2016)

Danke schonmal für Eure Antworten! 


Big Lutz schrieb:


> Du brauchst nur zwei 5er Inbusschlüssel	mit denen du die Dämpferbolzen löst und dann rausziehst. Die Dämpferbuchsen bleiben in den Dämpferaugen. Vorsicht beim Entfernen des Dämpfers, wenn das Rad steht sackt der Hinterbau ein.


Inbusschlüssel habe ich da. Wegen der Dämpferbuchsen: Heißt das, der Dämpfer wird inklusive der Buchsen eingeschickt?


ElMojito schrieb:


> Den Hinterbau auch stützen oder festhalten, wenn du das Rad im Montageständer eingespannt hast..


Einen Montageständer habe ich leider nicht (soll irgendwann mal angeschafft werden, aber dafür habe ich momentan nicht das Geld übrig), d.h. ich muss den Dämpfer aus dem stehenden Bike ausbauen.
Wenn der Dämpfer hinterher wieder eingebaut ist, muss ich die Bolzen mit Loctoite o.ä. sichern oder können die einfach wieder so reingedreht werden? Muss ein bestimmtes Drehmoment eingehalten werden?


----------



## ElMojito (30. September 2016)

Ich würde aufs Gewinde das mittelfeste Loctite schmieren.
Hab bei meinem Trek damals zwei mal nen Flipchip aufgrund fehlender Montagesicherung  in Form von Loctite oder ähnlichem verloren.
Anzugsmomente stehen oft auf den Schrauben selber.
Ggf. bei YT anfragen. 
Vor und während der Bestellung haben die mir relativ zügig geantwortet.

Gruß Pascal


----------



## Big Lutz (30. September 2016)

Dämpfer wird mit Buchsen eingeschickt, auf die Schrauben kommt das mittelfeste Loctite 243, Bolzen u. Schrauben mit 12 Nm anziehen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Rischar (30. September 2016)

Dani1011 schrieb:


> Einen Montageständer habe ich leider nicht (soll irgendwann mal angeschafft werden, aber dafür habe ich momentan nicht das Geld übrig), d.h. ich muss den Dämpfer aus dem stehenden Bike ausbauen.


Für den Heimbedarf ist der Montageständer von lidl vollkommen ausreichend. Kostet 25€.

Damit der Hinterbau ohne Dämpfer nicht irgendwo anschlägt, würde ich die entsprechende Stelle mit einem Lumpen oä schützen. Habe den Dämpfer im Capra allerdings noch nicht ausgebaut. Also keine Ahnung, was zu schützen wäre.


----------



## Dani1011 (30. September 2016)

Danke, Ihr seid echt eine Hilfe! 
Leider ist der Montageständer bei Lidl ausverkauft... zumindest online. Muss im Laden mal schauen, ob die den noch haben, gesehen hatte ich sowas beim letzten Einkauf nicht.
Ja, an einen Lappen o.ä. zum Schutz hatte ich auch schon gedacht. Ich vermute mal, dass das Hinterrad das Sitzrohr berühren wird, wenn der Dämpfer draußen ist.
Das Ganze ist auf jeden Fall doof... dann kann ich sicher wochenlang nicht fahren...


----------



## frank70 (30. September 2016)

da du das bike ja erst seit letztem Monat hast, frage ich mich, ob yt da nicht unkompliziert handelt und dir sofort ein neuer dämpfer schickt. sollten beim defekten dämpfer herstellerfehler vorliegen, kriegen sie den ja ersetzt. schon nachgefragt ?


----------



## ale2812 (30. September 2016)

frank70 schrieb:


> da du das bike ja erst seit letztem Monat hast, frage ich mich, ob yt da nicht unkompliziert handelt und dir sofort ein neuer dämpfer schickt. sollten beim defekten dämpfer herstellerfehler vorliegen, kriegen sie den ja ersetzt. schon nachgefragt ?


das wäre etwas viel verlangt. viel mehr aufwand.

@Dani1011
ich finde das geräusch jetzt nicht soo schlimm, dass man sofort das fahren einstellen muss. solange das wetter jetzt noch schön ist, würde ich das ausnutzen und den dämpfer dann in ein paar wochen einschicken.


----------



## Drahtesel_ (30. September 2016)

Hallo Gemeinde,

ist hier jmd unter euch der zufällig ein Capra CF in "M" fährt und lieber auf ein "S" umsteigen möchte ? oder seinen M-Rahmen CF verkaufen möchte?

Ein blaues Capra CF wie in 2015 wäre ideal aber andere Farben würden ggf. auch gehen. 

Rest per PN!


----------



## Michael_MTB (1. Oktober 2016)

So, nun möchte ich mein 2015er Capra CF Pro auch mal zeigen.
Nachdem ich meine BOS Deville wegen starkem knarzen am Schaft eingeschicken musste habe ich mir eine Marzocchi 350 NCR als ersatz geholt.









Anders als zur Serie ist:
Marzocchi 350 NCR
Renthal Fatbar Carbon
Garbaruk Melon Kettenblatt
Kettenführung entfernt
Magic Mary Vertstar SG vorn
vorn und hinten Tubeless aufbau
Selle SLR Titan sattel
Carbon Sattelklemme


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## lmart1n (1. Oktober 2016)

Falls jemand sein 222x66 Rock Shox Monarch Plus mit schwarzem Schaft verkaufen will, bitte melden via PN!


----------



## darkrider23 (1. Oktober 2016)

@Michael_MTB : 

Hammer Bike!! macht sich super mit der Marzi vorne! was wiegt die Kiste?


----------



## Michael_MTB (1. Oktober 2016)

darkrider23 schrieb:


> @Michael_MTB :
> 
> Hammer Bike!! macht sich super mit der Marzi vorne! was wiegt die Kiste?


Danke,
Gewicht laut meiner China Kofferwage 13,3 kg bei Rahmengröße L


----------



## Fahrradfahrer71 (2. Oktober 2016)

Michael_MTB schrieb:


> Danke,
> Gewicht laut meiner China Kofferwage 13,3 kg bei Rahmengröße L



Schönes Rad, darf man mal fragen wie gross du bist?
Z.Zt. sind die Capra CFS so günstig wie nie zu bekommen, ich bin 1,76m bei 83er SL - das "M" empfinde ich als zu kurz, beim "L" ist das Sitzrohr zu lang für meine Wunschsattelstütze...
Wenn man ja wüsste wie die Geo. bei 2017er Capra ausfällt, dann würde ich jetzt zuschlagen oder eben nicht...


----------



## ale2812 (2. Oktober 2016)

Was soll sich 2017 ändern? Maximal kommt eine xl dazu. Wenn du einen bus fahren willst, musst du canyon, radon slide 170 oder mondraker kaufen


----------



## ElMojito (2. Oktober 2016)

Wenn M zu kurz für dich ist, würde ich es nicht an der Sattelstütze beim L Rahmen scheitern lassen.


----------



## Michael_MTB (2. Oktober 2016)

Hypermotard schrieb:


> Schönes Rad, darf man mal fragen wie gross du bist?
> Z.Zt. sind die Capra CFS so günstig wie nie zu bekommen, ich bin 1,76m bei 83er SL - das "M" empfinde ich als zu kurz, beim "L" ist das Sitzrohr zu lang für meine Wunschsattelstütze...
> Wenn man ja wüsste wie die Geo. bei 2017er Capra ausfällt, dann würde ich jetzt zuschlagen oder eben nicht...


Ich bin 182 groß, Schrittlänge weis ichnicht genau aber du siehst ja das ich bei einer 150 Reverb die Stütze ca 4cm asgezogen habe um optimal treten zu können.


----------



## Fahrradfahrer71 (3. Oktober 2016)

ale2812 schrieb:


> Was soll sich 2017 ändern? Maximal kommt eine xl dazu. Wenn du einen bus fahren willst, musst du canyon, radon slide 170 oder mondraker kaufen



Vielleicht gibt es ja ein verbessertes Capra mit neuer Geometrie, evtl. auch Boost und Metric - soll ja vorkommen in der Bikebranche...


----------



## ale2812 (3. Oktober 2016)

Hypermotard schrieb:


> Vielleicht gibt es ja ein verbessertes Capra mit neuer Geometrie, evtl. auch Boost und Metric - soll ja vorkommen in der Bikebranche...


carbon produktion ist anders als alu. da gibt es vorgefertigte formen, die sau teuer sind, aber für jedes teil gebraucht werden. wegen boost werden sie daher mit sicherheit nicht neue formen für die carbon produktion erwerben.


----------



## Fahrradfahrer71 (3. Oktober 2016)

Das der Formenbau (und Gwin ☺) sehr teuer sind ist schon klar. Das Capra gibt es glaube ich seit 2014 und als Radproduzent bist du nunmal gezwungen alle paar Jahre was Neues zu bringen, da reicht nicht nur die Lackierung, sonst wird's dem Kunden und nicht zuletzt der geschätzten "Fachpresse" schnell langweilig und du gilt nicht mehr als innovativ.
Und natürlich stelle ich mir die Frage, warum YT die Bikes z. Zt. geradezu "verschleudert" wenn 2017 nicht was Neues kommt? Aber das werden die Kollegen uns wohl leider nicht vorzeitig verraten...!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ElMojito (3. Oktober 2016)

Passt nicht ganz,
wie lange gab's / gibt's z.B. Das Canyon Torque EX oder damals die Nerve Serie, die liefen locker 4 Jahre unverändert, selbst von den Farben her waren die immer sehr ähnlich.
Mit verschiedenen Anbauteilen lassen sich schon sehr verschiedene Aufbauten realisieren.
Ich glaube auch kaum, dass was neues kommt und wenn, wird es auch kein Quantensprung, der die Branche auf den Kopf stellt.
Sicher kann man sich aber nie sein.

Wenn dir die Geometrie nicht passt, gibt es ja noch zig andere Enduros auf dem Markt . Die 2016er Trek's wird es wahrscheinlich  im Januar wieder 30% günstiger geben...
Hatte schon 3 Treks und hab einmal anstatt 3599 nur 2000 bezahlt und einmal sogar 2000 anstatt 3799.
Aber ich kann die Bontrager Sch... nicht mehr sehen
Günstige Angebote gibt es zu Modellwechseln eigentlich immer, man muss nur unvoreingenommen und spontan sein...

Und zum verschleudern, das macht YT nicht zum ersten Mal im Oktober! 
Ich war nur so dumm und dachte, da auf dem Comp schon ein Rabatt von 300Euro drauf war, kommt nix mehr...
Die Lager müssen leer werden, da die meisten 2017 wahrscheinlich kein 2016er mehr bestellen würden, weil sie nicht mit dem "alten" Modell rumfahren wollen...


----------



## ale2812 (3. Oktober 2016)

die rabatte sind ja nciht nur bei YT zu sehen. der markt scheint auch einfach gesättigt. gefühlt hat doch jetzt jeder ein halbwegs aktuelles enduro bike.

@ElMojito
gab es die trek angebote online oder beim händler um die ecke?


----------



## ElMojito (3. Oktober 2016)

Einmal online gefunden und zum Trek store in Essen gefahren, und unser Händler in Bielefeld macht das auch jährlich so mit den Rabatten...


----------



## Dani1011 (5. Oktober 2016)

@Michael_MTB: Coole Ziege!  Warum hast Du die Kettenführung abmontiert, benötigst Du sie nicht mehr?
@frank70: Mit YT stehe ich schon in Kontakt, aber danach habe ich noch nicht gefragt. Meinst Du, die würden das so machen?
@ale2812: Hm, dann also doch einschicken.

Am Sonntag bin ich eine MTB-Tour mit Guide mitgefahren. Den habe ich auch mal zu seiner Meinung zu meinen Dämpfer-Geräuschen gefragt, und er meinte, das Schmatzen sei normal, und die Dämpfer seien mit sehr viel Öl befüllt. Während der Tour (im Osnabrücker Nettetal, falls das jemand kennt) funktionierte der Dämpfer auch normal, seine Geräusche habe ich wegen der Umgebungsgeräusche nicht so wahrgenommen. Nach der Tour (3-4 Stunden) fiel mir ein dicker Ölfilm am Dämpferkörper auf. Dass da Öl ist, wenn der Dämpferkörper in die Luftkammer eintaucht, wusste ich ja. Jetzt kam es mir etwas viel vor. Der Guide meinte aber auch da, das sei normal.
Da das Capra mein erstes Fully ist und ich mit Luftdämpfern bislang überhaupt keine Erfahrung hatte, bin ich nun verunsichert. Ist da nun ein Problem oder ist das alles doch normal?

Der Guide meinte übrigens, ich solle sowohl die Yari RC als auch den Monarch R Plus HV mit wesentlich weniger Luft fahren, so dass auch auf einer CC-Strecke der Federweg von 160 mm voll genutzt wird. Dabei habe ich den SAG gemäß Anleitung von Rockshox eingestellt. Würde ich die Luft so ablassen, läge der SAG ja auch wesentlich höher (beim doppelten Wert oder so). Ich teile da die Meinung des Guide nicht, mir persönlich ist die Dämpfung weich genug. Sein Vorschlag macht für mich keinen Sinn. Er selber fährt sein Conway-Enduro (fast identische Ausstattung wie mein Capra, hinten war's, glaube ich, ein Monarch Plus RC3 o.ä.) mit so einem Setting. Was haltet Ihr davon?


----------



## Rischar (5. Oktober 2016)

@Dani1011 
Wieviel sag fährst du denn?


----------



## Dani1011 (5. Oktober 2016)

@Rischar: Auswendig weiß ich es gerade nicht so ganz genau. Der SAG liegt irgendwo zwischen 20 und 30%.


----------



## Rischar (5. Oktober 2016)

Ob du 20 oder 30 % fährst, macht aber schon einen großen Unterschied. Und vorne oder hinten?  

Die Aussage, dass ein enduro auf einer cc Strecke den vollen Federweg nutzen sollte, lässt aber natürlich an der Kompetenz des Guides zweifeln...


----------



## Dani1011 (5. Oktober 2016)

Ich muss das die Tage mal nachschauen, bin gerade nicht zu Hause. Dann kann ich es Dir genau sagen. 
Sagen wir mal so: Der rote Gummiring saß bei meinem Monarch nach der Tour, soweit ich mich erinnere, ungefähr in der Mitte des Dämpferkörpers. Am Monarch des Guide-Bikes war der hinten schon vom Dämpferkörper abgerutscht... Ob er da händisch nachgeholfen hat oder ob ihm der Dämpfer durchgerauscht ist, kann ich dabei nicht sagen.


----------



## zichl (5. Oktober 2016)

Dani1011 schrieb:


> Ich muss das die Tage mal nachschauen, bin gerade nicht zu Hause. Dann kann ich es Dir genau sagen.
> Sagen wir mal so: Der rote Gummiring saß bei meinem Monarch nach der Tour, soweit ich mich erinnere, ungefähr in der Mitte des Dämpferkörpers. Am Monarch des Guide-Bikes war der hinten schon vom Dämpferkörper abgerutscht... Ob er da händisch nachgeholfen hat oder ob ihm der Dämpfer durchgerauscht ist, kann ich dabei nicht sagen.


Das Capra ist aber auch dermaßen progressiv, da wirst du es kaum schaffen den Ring runter zu schubsen. Ich denke mit 20% sag vorne und 27,5 -  30% sag hinten bist du gut dabei


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Michael_MTB (5. Oktober 2016)

Dani1011 schrieb:


> @Michael_MTB: Coole Ziege!  Warum hast Du die Kettenführung abmontiert, benötigst Du sie nicht mehr?
> ?



Das Garbaruk Melon Kettenblatt das ich verbaut habe hat deutlich längere Zähne und eine etwas andere Ausformung als "normale" Narrow-Wide-Kettenblätter. Ist die Kettenlänge richtig und das Schaltwerk von der Spannung her richtig eingestellt ist ein Abwurf nahezu ausgeschlossen. ich habe es zumindest noch nicht hinbekommen.

Gruß Michael


----------



## Manjk (5. Oktober 2016)

Kurz ne Frage: Bei mir fährt die Federgabel beim Capra nicht mehr ganz aus. Ich kann diese ganz raus ziehen und nach dem ersten eintauchen, kommt diese nur noch bis zur 10% Markierung raus.


----------



## thxelf38 (5. Oktober 2016)

Michael_MTB schrieb:


> Das Garbaruk Melon Kettenblatt das ich verbaut habe hat deutlich längere Zähne und eine etwas andere Ausformung als "normale" Narrow-Wide-Kettenblätter. Ist die Kettenlänge richtig und das Schaltwerk von der Spannung her richtig eingestellt ist ein Abwurf nahezu ausgeschlossen. ich habe es zumindest noch nicht hinbekommen.
> 
> Gruß Michael


Fahre zwar kein Capra, habe aber ebenfalls ein Garbaruk Melon montiert. Kann ich bestätigen. Bei mir dasselbe. Kettenführung ebenfalls demontiert.


----------



## frank70 (5. Oktober 2016)

Manjk schrieb:


> Kurz ne Frage: Bei mir fährt die Federgabel beim Capra nicht mehr ganz aus. Ich kann diese ganz raus ziehen und nach dem ersten eintauchen, kommt diese nur noch bis zur 10% Markierung raus.


egal ob du capra oder sonst was fährst, wichtig ist zu wissen, welche gabel du hast. pike ? yari ? sonst was ?


----------



## Manjk (5. Oktober 2016)

frank70 schrieb:


> egal ob du capra oder sonst was fährst, wichtig ist zu wissen, welche gabel du hast. pike ? yari ? sonst was ?


Fair enough! Ich fahre eine Lyrik RCT3 170 mm 2016!


----------



## ale2812 (5. Oktober 2016)

Dani1011 schrieb:


> Der Guide meinte übrigens, ich solle sowohl die Yari RC als auch den Monarch R Plus HV mit wesentlich weniger Luft fahren, so dass auch auf einer CC-Strecke der Federweg von 160 mm voll genutzt wird. Dabei habe ich den SAG gemäß Anleitung von Rockshox eingestellt. Würde ich die Luft so ablassen, läge der SAG ja auch wesentlich höher (beim doppelten Wert oder so). Ich teile da die Meinung des Guide nicht, mir persönlich ist die Dämpfung weich genug. Sein Vorschlag macht für mich keinen Sinn. Er selber fährt sein Conway-Enduro (fast identische Ausstattung wie mein Capra, hinten war's, glaube ich, ein Monarch Plus RC3 o.ä.) mit so einem Setting. Was haltet Ihr davon?


völliger quatsch. auf CC touren nutzt man dann eben nur 2/3 des federwegs. im gegenteil, kann man sogar eher ein härteres fahrwerk fahren, wenn man eh nur auf schotterwegen und platten waldboden unterwegs ist, um effizienter vorwärts zu kommen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Dani1011 (5. Oktober 2016)

So. Der YT-Support scheint nun eher dahin zu tendieren, dass mit meinem Dämpfer alles OK ist, auch basierend auf meiner Aussage, dass der Guide gemeint hat, es sei alles OK. Wir sind jetzt erstmal so verblieben, dass ich das weiter beobachte und mich ggf. nochmal bei YT melde.
Ich hoffe echt, dass der Guide mir keinen Mist erzählt hat. Ich werde die Tage aber noch Gelegenheit haben, mit seinem Chef zu sprechen, denn der will sich bei mir melden, da ich bei FB ein wenig Kritik zur Tour gepostet habe.


----------



## FlorianDue (6. Oktober 2016)

Ich habe eine Frage zur Gabel vom capra cf pro bzw pro Race. Ist die Gabel beim race nur getravelt und man kann die Gabel selbst von 160 auf 180 mm umrüsten, oder ist die Gabel unterschiedlich?


----------



## Castroper (7. Oktober 2016)

Manjk schrieb:


> Fair enough! Ich fahre eine Lyrik RCT3 170 mm 2016!



Das habe ich auch...2-3mm
Ich glaube das hängt von der Einstellung der Druckstufe ab, aber genau kann ich dir das nicht sagen.


----------



## Michael_MTB (7. Oktober 2016)

Wer von euch ist schon mal einen Stahlfederdämpfer im Capra gefahren und kann vielleicht eine verglecih zum BOS Kirk anstellen?


----------



## Windwalker (11. Oktober 2016)

Steuersatzlager für JEFFSY und CAPRA:

... falls mal jemand von Euch Ersatz benötigt - habe den Link vom YT-Service bekommen:

http://shop.acros.de/ersatzteile/steuersatz/6583/kugellager-set-yt-carbon-modelle


----------



## thomaso (11. Oktober 2016)

Hi,
hab mir kürzlich das CF Comp (gute Wahl??) bestellt (kommt erst).
Ich wollte den Monarch im Nachhinein gegen einen X2 o.Ä. austauschen & fragte bei YT nach, ob dies denn moglich wäre.
Ihre Antwort lautete nein, da durch den längeren Hub der Rahmen beschädigt werden könnte.
Nun wundere ich mich, da die CF Pro Modelle standardmäßig mit einem X2 mit 70mm Hub kommen & ich schon das AL Comp mit Vivid Air gesehen habe....
Wisst ihr ob die Rahmen wirklich unterschiedlich gebaut sind, oder der YT-Service mir falsche Infos gegeben hat?!

Beste Grüße
Thomas


----------



## thomaso (11. Oktober 2016)

Oder reicht der Monarch für seltene Park-Ausflüge, wenn dann aber "richtig", und sonst halt technische Trails o.Ä. eh aus?


----------



## Rischar (11. Oktober 2016)

thomaso schrieb:


> Oder reicht der Monarch für seltene Park-Ausflüge, wenn dann aber "richtig", und sonst halt technische Trails o.Ä. eh aus?


Je nachdem, was für dich "reichen" bedeutet und wie gut du fährst 
Auf einer richtigen DH Strecke kann ich mit dem capra nicht so schnell fahren wie mit meinem DH Rad. Aber springen und alles andere geht genau so gut oder besser, weil leichteres Rad


----------



## thomaso (11. Oktober 2016)

Rischar schrieb:


> Je nachdem, was für dich "reichen" bedeutet und wie gut du fährst
> Auf einer richtigen DH Strecke kann ich mit dem capra nicht so schnell fahren wie mit meinem DH Rad. Aber springen und alles andere geht genau so gut oder besser, weil leichteres Rad



Er soll's überleben (tat mein monarch (ohne +) nicht, allerdings in einem andern Bike)...
Das is schon klar
Hast du eventuell auch eine Antwort auf die obere Frage?
Danke dir schonmal


----------



## Rischar (11. Oktober 2016)

thomaso schrieb:


> Er soll's überleben (tat mein monarch (ohne +) nicht, allerdings in einem andern Bike)...
> Das is schon klar
> Hast du eventuell auch eine Antwort auf die obere Frage?
> Danke dir schonmal


Ich find der Monarch plus funktioniert sehr gut im capra. Wobei natürlich noch Potential nach oben ist. Für mich reicht er aus - erst mal.

Deine andere Frage... durchsuch mal hier das Thema. Irgendwas stand da, meine ich.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## thomaso (11. Oktober 2016)

Rischar schrieb:


> Ich find der Monarch plus funktioniert sehr gut im capra. Wobei natürlich noch Potential nach oben ist. Für mich reicht er aus - erst mal.
> 
> Deine andere Frage... durchsuch mal hier das Thema. Irgendwas stand da, meine ich.


Alles klar, danke dir


----------



## ale2812 (11. Oktober 2016)

da die fox dämpfer in der länge um 2 mm streuen sollen, gibt es da eine extra wippe, da die alte wippe im schlimmsten fall zu beschädigen führen soll. vom hub habe ich bisher nichts gehört, dass sollte eigtl unabhängig davon sein. du kannst also grundsätzlich schon im nachhinein auf den fox wechseln, musst nur einen ohne überlänge erwischen.

der monarch gibt halt sehr viel feedback von untergrund. gefällt mir auch nicht immer.


----------



## thomaso (12. Oktober 2016)

ale2812 schrieb:


> da die fox dämpfer in der länge um 2 mm streuen sollen, gibt es da eine extra wippe, da die alte wippe im schlimmsten fall zu beschädigen führen soll. vom hub habe ich bisher nichts gehört, dass sollte eigtl unabhängig davon sein. du kannst also grundsätzlich schon im nachhinein auf den fox wechseln, musst nur einen ohne überlänge erwischen.
> 
> der monarch gibt halt sehr viel feedback von untergrund. gefällt mir auch nicht immer.


Überlänge? Is das wo gekennzeichnet?
Also sind die Pro Modelle tatsachlich unterschiedlich, kann ich (wenns nur die wippe ist?) nachträglich kaufen? Wenn also der X2 ordnungsgemäß gebaut ist funktionierts?


----------



## cdF600 (12. Oktober 2016)

Der Hub ist egal. Der Monarch funktioniert aber sehr gut im Capra. Auch im Park macht der alles mit. Weiß nicht was der Fox besser können soll als der serienmäßige Monarch+. Wenn du die Performance im Park verbessern willst, dann macht imho nur ein Stahlfederdämpfer Sinn. Ich fahre einen Vivid Coil in 222/70. Aber wahrscheinlich reicht da auch ein einfacher Kage.


----------



## ale2812 (12. Oktober 2016)

thomaso schrieb:


> Überlänge? Is das wo gekennzeichnet?
> Also sind die Pro Modelle tatsachlich unterschiedlich, kann ich (wenns nur die wippe ist?) nachträglich kaufen? Wenn also der X2 ordnungsgemäß gebaut ist funktionierts?


ist deutsch eine fremdsprache für dich? falls nein, ist dein leseverständnis miserabel. jede dieser fragen habe ich beantwortet, außer: nein natürlich ist die serienlängenstreuung nicht gekennzeichnet. ist einfach so, dass ein xxxmm langer dämpfer in der realität +-1mm variieren soll.


----------



## zichl (12. Oktober 2016)

thomaso schrieb:


> Überlänge? Is das wo gekennzeichnet?
> Also sind die Pro Modelle tatsachlich unterschiedlich, kann ich (wenns nur die wippe ist?) nachträglich kaufen? Wenn also der X2 ordnungsgemäß gebaut ist funktionierts?


Was du machen könntest, wenn es dein Konto hergibt, du bestellst einfach ein paar Dämpfer und selektierst per Messschieber den kürzesten raus.


----------



## ElMojito (12. Oktober 2016)

Ich würde den Monarch erstmal fahren, wenn er dir nicht taugt, kannst du ihn immer noch tauschen.


----------



## thomaso (12. Oktober 2016)

cdF600 schrieb:


> Der Hub ist egal. Der Monarch funktioniert aber sehr gut im Capra. Auch im Park macht der alles mit. Weiß nicht was der Fox besser können soll als der serienmäßige Monarch+. Wenn du die Performance im Park verbessern willst, dann macht imho nur ein Stahlfederdämpfer Sinn. Ich fahre einen Vivid Coil in 222/70. Aber wahrscheinlich reicht da auch ein einfacher Kage.


Alles klar danke, bin wie gesagt mein Monarch nur skeptisch, weil ich keine wirklich guten Erfahrungen mit ihm hab...


----------



## thomaso (12. Oktober 2016)

zichl schrieb:


> Was du machen könntest, wenn es dein Konto hergibt, du bestellst einfach ein paar Dämpfer und selektierst per Messschieber den kürzesten raus.


Gute Idee, danke
Sind die Rahmen also baugleich & YT sucht sich auch kurze Dämpfer?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## cdF600 (12. Oktober 2016)

Ich denke die haben die Wippe so geändert, dass die Längentoleranzen keine Rolle spielen.


----------



## thomaso (12. Oktober 2016)

cdF600 schrieb:


> So! Test mit Stahlfederdämpfer war erfolgreich. Der Hinterbau wird sensibler und das Bike liegt etwas satter auf dem Trail wenn es ruppig wird. Mit Luftdämpfer hat es etwas mehr "Pop" und wirkt lebendiger. Dafür ist es laufruhiger. Mehr "Downhillerfeeling".
> Der Unterschied von Luft zu Stahl fällt allerdings geringer aus, als bei meinem Last Herb FR, das ich davor hatte. Da hat man durch den Einsatz von unterschiedlichen Dämpfern unterschiedliche Bikes erhalten.
> Fürs Capra aber eine klare Empfehlung für den Park und wenn man übelst ballern will!


Passt der Dämpfer denn reibungslos? Gibts bei RS denn auch Unterschiede bei der Länge? Welche Feder fährst du denn bei welchem Gewicht? Wiege um die 75kg, Vorschläge?


----------



## thomaso (12. Oktober 2016)

cdF600 schrieb:


> Ich denke die haben die Wippe so geändert, dass die Längentoleranzen keine Rolle spielen.


Ok, schade...


----------



## thomaso (12. Oktober 2016)

So, wie im Prinzip eh schon von euch beschrieben, hier die super (!) Antwort von YT!die vorherigen waren ziemlicher Müll...

"Der einzige Unterschied ist ein kleines aber feines Detail an den Rockerarmen der Modelle die mit FOX bestückt sind. Der Grund hierfür sind nämlich die Fertigungstoleranzen von FOX. Diese schwanken zum Teil extrem und können dazu führen, dass der Rockerarm am Wing anschlägt.

Ob der Dämpfer 66mm oder 70mm Hub hat ist hierbei egal.

Mit anderen Worten: du kannst 222mm Dämpfer mit 66mm oder 70mm Hub fahren. WEnn du einen FOX Dämpfer nachrüstest, kann es aber sein, dass er zu lang ist und somit der Rocker am Rahmen anschlägt. Das hängt aber zu 100% vom Dämpfer ab, den du bestellst."


----------



## cdF600 (12. Oktober 2016)

@thomaso: ich fahre bei ca 83 kg eine 350 ' er Feder. Bei meinem Dämpfer gab es zumindest keinerlei Probleme. Bei Rock Shox-Dämpfern scheint YT ja keine Bedenken zu haben.


----------



## thomaso (12. Oktober 2016)

cdF600 schrieb:


> @thomaso: ich fahre bei ca 83 kg eine 350 ' er Feder. Bei meinem Dämpfer gab es zumindest keinerlei Probleme. Bei Rock Shox-Dämpfern scheint YT ja keine Bedenken zu haben.


Passt die denn auch bei 75kg? Habe leider keinerlei Erfahrung mit Coil-Dämpfern...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mc83 (12. Oktober 2016)

Hei, möchte mein Capra uphilltauglicher machen - ist jetzt nicht so, dass es unzumutbar wäre, will aber das Maximale rausholen.
Bin mit einem Genius LT gefahren und das ging durch den Lockout? doch deutlich besser bergauf.

Der Sitzwinkel vom Capra ist ja eigentlich schon sehr gut, aber bei mir taucht einfach das Heck weg. Wenn ich den Dämpfer weiter aufpumpe, dann leidet halt die Abfahrtsperformane.

-Hätte an einem anderen Dämpfer gedacht: DT 414 mit Remote. Kennt den jemand?
-Eventuell eine 2Step oder Talas
-Kurbel auf 2-fach umrüsten

Ich denke, dass ein anderes Bike für Uphill sicher besser währe (z.B. Kona Prozess 111, Spezi Camber,...), aber der Verlust ist doch deutlich - habe das Erste AL1 - und das ist es mir nicht Wert, da das Bike mir dafür immer Bergab ein Lächeln ins Gesicht zaubert.

Was meint Ihr, sind Eure Erfahrungen?


----------



## thomaso (12. Oktober 2016)

mc83 schrieb:


> Hei, möchte mein Capra uphilltauglicher machen - ist jetzt nicht so, dass es unzumutbar wäre, will aber das Maximale rausholen.
> Bin mit einem Genius LT gefahren und das ging durch den Lockout? doch deutlich besser bergauf.
> 
> Der Sitzwinkel vom Capra ist ja eigentlich schon sehr gut, aber bei mir taucht einfach das Heck weg. Wenn ich den Dämpfer weiter aufpumpe, dann leidet halt die Abfahrtsperformane.
> ...


kleineres Kettenblatt?


----------



## mc83 (12. Oktober 2016)

Deswegen 2-fach.
Bei kleinerem KB fehlt auf Touren die max Geschwindigkeit.


----------



## thomaso (12. Oktober 2016)

mc83 schrieb:


> Deswegen 2-fach.
> Bei kleinerem KB fehlt auf Touren die max Geschwindigkeit.


Stimmt wohl...


----------



## cdF600 (13. Oktober 2016)

@mc83: Der DT 414 ist ein Cross-Country-Dämpfer. Damit würdest Du die Performance des Capra ziemlich beschneiden. Außerdem gibt es den gar nicht in der benötigten Länge. Du brauchst 222mm Einbaulänge. Da ist die Auswahl bei Luftdämpfern ziemlich beschränkt. Die einzige Möglichkeit die ich für Dich sehe, wäre der der Monarch+ RC3, wie er in den höherpreisigen Modellen verbaut ist. Da kannst Du im Uphill die Druckstufe zudrehen. Dadurch bleibt er höher im Federweg und wippt auch weniger (wobei das Capra eigentlich kaum wippt!).
Teure Lösung: Sram Eagle


----------



## ale2812 (13. Oktober 2016)

http://www.pinkbike.com/news/fox-files-voluntary-recall-of-certain-float-x2-shocks.html


----------



## mc83 (13. Oktober 2016)

Hatte da wohl eine andere Länge im Kopf, danke! Wippen ist kein Problem, sondern das Wegsacken.
Fahre mit ca. 15% Sag am Heck.
Verbaut ist aber schon ein Monarch Plus RC3. Ich werde das mit der Druckstufe mal probieren.

Bezüglich Eagle: da rüste ich lieber meine Turbine mit einen 2-fach Spider aus 

Gruß


----------



## Rischar (13. Oktober 2016)

15% sag?
Damit verschlechterst du die Funktion des Hinterbaus. Das Capra wurde konstruiert um bei 25-30 sag zu arbeiten.


----------



## mc83 (13. Oktober 2016)

Für Downhill hast du recht, aber weniger SAG ist weniger Wegtauchen im Uphill.

Deßhalb auch die Frage wegen einem Dämpfer mit härterem Lockout.
Werde aber auch das mit der Druckstufe probieren.


----------



## zichl (13. Oktober 2016)

Also bei 15% muss sich das Teil doch fahren wie ein HT. Alles unter 25% finde ich schon zu hart, ich fahre den V4L genau zwischen 25 - 30%. Das funktioniert für mich echt gut, ist aber auch noch einigermaßen straff.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## cdF600 (13. Oktober 2016)

Wenn dein Capra mit 15% SAG "wegtaucht", stimmt aber was nicht. Zwischen 25-30% SAG funktioniert es erst richtig. Dann im Uphill die Druckstufe zu, und das "wegtauchen" müsste weg sein. Es ist halt nunmal ein abfahrtorientiertes (manche nennen es einen Minidownhiller) Enduro. Vielleicht wärst du mit einem anderen Rad z.B. Jeffsy o.Ä. besser bedient. Die geniale Downhillperformance erkauft man sich mit so einem Bike halt nun mal mit "schlechterem" Uphillverhalten. Mit 15% SAG killst du du die Hinterbaufunktion.


----------



## Aero9000 (13. Oktober 2016)

Moin, wer von euch fährt den X2 im Capra und weiß ob die auch von der Rückrufaktion betroffen sind?
Und wenn ja läuft das über YT oder Fox?
Gruß Patrick


----------



## Hiklak (13. Oktober 2016)

Ich weiß gar nicht was ihr mit "wegtauchen" meint. Fahren den Monarch hinten mit fast 35% SAG und sehr steile Rampen meistens sogar halboffen, weil mM dadurch die Traktion am Hinterrad nochmal deutlich zunimmt.


----------



## ElMojito (13. Oktober 2016)

Konnte auch kein wegtauchen feststellen...


----------



## zichl (13. Oktober 2016)

Hiklak schrieb:


> Ich weiß gar nicht was ihr mit "wegtauchen" meint. Fahren den Monarch hinten mit fast 35% SAG und sehr steile Rampen meistens sogar halboffen, weil mM dadurch die Traktion am Hinterrad nochmal deutlich zunimmt.


Nicht WIR, nur ER stört sich am übermäßigen wegtauchen. Und jeder Dämpfer taucht weg wenn es steil wird, aber es ist jetzt nicht wirklich gravierend beim Monarch. Mit Druckstufe zu erst recht nicht.


----------



## Stricherjunge (13. Oktober 2016)

Sogar mit 30-35% Sag sackt bei mir bergauf nichts weg.


----------



## zichl (13. Oktober 2016)

Stricherjunge schrieb:


> Sogar mit 30-35% Sag sackt bei mir bergauf nichts weg.


Natürlich gehst du, sobald es bergauf geht tiefer in den sag. Das ist pure Physik. Ansonsten würde der Dämpfer ja eher schlecht ansprechen. Ist ja nicht so dass du bergauf auf einmal bei 60% sag hängst. Aber um 10 % - 15% sackt der gerne weg wenn der Dämpfer offen ist.


----------



## Stricherjunge (13. Oktober 2016)

Son bisschen ja, aber es ist auf keinen Fall massiv störend.


----------



## thomaso (13. Oktober 2016)

ale2812 schrieb:


> ist deutsch eine fremdsprache für dich? falls nein, ist dein leseverständnis miserabel. jede dieser fragen habe ich beantwortet, außer: nein natürlich ist die serienlängenstreuung nicht gekennzeichnet. ist einfach so, dass ein xxxmm langer dämpfer in der realität +-1mm variieren soll.


Nope, ist meine MutterspracheHab deinen Post nur direkt nachdem ich aufwachte gelesen und da ist meine Wahrnehmung nicht die beste. Daraus resultierte meine, allerdings, sehr blöde Antwort und danach hab ich anscheinend auf die Antwort vergessen, weshalb ich ein weiteres Mal das selbe fragte, tut mir echt leid...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## thomaso (13. Oktober 2016)

ale2812 schrieb:


> ist deutsch eine fremdsprache für dich? falls nein, ist dein leseverständnis miserabel. jede dieser fragen habe ich beantwortet, außer: nein natürlich ist die serienlängenstreuung nicht gekennzeichnet. ist einfach so, dass ein xxxmm langer dämpfer in der realität +-1mm variieren soll.


Nope, ist meine MutterspracheHab deinen Post nur direkt nachdem ich aufwachte gelesen und da ist meine Wahrnehmung nicht die beste, daraus resultierte meine, allerdings, sehr blöde Antwort und danach hab ich anscheinend auf die Antwort vergessen, weshalb ich ein weiteres Mal dasselbe fragte, tut mir echt leid...


----------



## ale2812 (13. Oktober 2016)




----------



## ale2812 (13. Oktober 2016)

Aero9000 schrieb:


> Moin, wer von euch fährt den X2 im Capra und weiß ob die auch von der Rückrufaktion betroffen sind?
> Und wenn ja läuft das über YT oder Fox?
> Gruß Patrick


Einfach abwarten. YT wird per Email reagieren, wenn sie den ablauf und genaureres kennen. Ist ja nicht der erste Rückruf für YT


----------



## mc83 (13. Oktober 2016)

Hab jetzt nochmal nachgemessen. Der SAG ist bei 22% mit Rucksack,.. hatte mich da wohl vermessen.

 Dass der Hinterbau mit weniger SAG nicht richtig im Downhill funktioniert, ist mir sehr wohl klar.
Mir gehts nur darum rauszufinden, ob ein Dämpfer mit stärkerem Lockout bzw späterem Blowoff für Uphill besser währe und wenn ja, welcher hier zu Empfehlen ist.

Bei meinem Monarch Plus kann man die Druckstufe nur per Hebel (3 Positionen) verstellen. Zugstufe geht über Drehrad.


----------



## cdF600 (13. Oktober 2016)

Genau der Hebel regelt die Druckstufe. Offen,Mittel und zu. Im ganz geschlossenen Zustand lässt er sich nur schwer komprimieren. Das wäre die Stellung für bergauf. Wobei das kein kompletter Lockout ist! Ich brauche die Verstellung gar nicht wenn ich den Monarch drin hab. Ich fahr den immer offen.


----------



## Tiger 2001 (14. Oktober 2016)

ale2812 schrieb:


> Einfach abwarten. YT wird per Email reagieren, wenn sie den ablauf und genaureres kennen. Ist ja nicht der erste Rückruf für YT


Steht denn fest ob die aus den Capras zurückgerufen werden müssen? Alleine die Info wäre schon nicht schlecht!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## zichl (14. Oktober 2016)

Tiger 2001 schrieb:


> Steht denn fest ob die aus den Capras zurückgerufen werden müssen? Alleine die Info wäre schon nicht schlecht!


Fox gibt doch ganz klar an welche X2 vom Rückruf betroffen sind. Quasi alle bei denen der 250psi Aufkleber fehlt. Fehlt dieser ist es völlig egal in welchem Bike er verbaut ist.


----------



## Falo1710 (15. Oktober 2016)

Hallo an alle Capra Fahrer,
ich wollte einfach mal fragen wie die Montage-Qualität bei euch so war. Ich hatte bei Commencal nämlich schlechte mehrere Erfahrungen mit Montagefehlern, die ich mit viel Zeit alle selber beheben musste. Mir ist bewusst, dass man bei einem Versenderbike auch selber mal Hand anlegen muss... Naja ich wollte einfach mal fragen ob ihr viele oder überhaupt Montagefehler hattet.
Wenn nicht als zu negative Antworten kommen wird es wahrscheinlich nächste Saison ein Capra werden.


----------



## Conr0sen (15. Oktober 2016)

Ich warte nun auch zusammen mit meiner Freundin auf unsere Capras. Da es mein erstes Carbon Rad ist meine Frage. 
Was macht ihr alles um den Rahmen zu schützen? Mir ist schon klar, dass die heutigen Carbon Rahmen sehr stabil sind... Aber etwas vorsichtiger wie an Alu gehe ich da sicherlich ran. 
Mit was umwickelt ihr eure Kettenstreben, bzw macht ihr das überhaupt?
Und ich habe mir damals leider einen etwas günstigeren Kupplunsradträger von EUFAB gekauft. An meinem Speci EVO hat es am Rahmen leichte Kratzer gemacht. 
Habt ihr generell dafür irgendwelche Tipps, welche Teile vom Rahmen besonders beanspruch werden?


----------



## allianzffb (15. Oktober 2016)

Servus ,

Brauche eine kleine Hilfe
Möchte die vorderen Radlager von meinen e thirteen tauschen 
Hab ein capra pro le aus 2015 
Auf dem Lager steht 6805lu
Kann ich hier eines aus dem Zubehör verwenden oder kann man ein besseres einbauen
Danke für die Hilfe ( bitte nicht diskutieren,ob e thirteen gut oder nicht)

Peter


----------



## Hiklak (15. Oktober 2016)

Falo1710 schrieb:


> Hallo an alle Capra Fahrer,
> ich wollte einfach mal fragen wie die Montage-Qualität bei euch so war. Ich hatte bei Commencal nämlich schlechte mehrere Erfahrungen mit Montagefehlern, die ich mit viel Zeit alle selber beheben musste. Mir ist bewusst, dass man bei einem Versenderbike auch selber mal Hand anlegen muss... Naja ich wollte einfach mal fragen ob ihr viele oder überhaupt Montagefehler hattet.
> Wenn nicht als zu negative Antworten kommen wird es wahrscheinlich nächste Saison ein Capra werden.



Bei mir war alles top. Lager habe ich nachgezogen, konnte aber keine großen Abweichungen feststellen. Bremsleitungen und Reverbleitung sind mM ein bisschen lang und müssen noch mal gekürzt werden, ist aber halt nur ein optisches Problem. Umwerfer und Schaltwerk hab ich auch nachjustiert. Also eher Kleinigkeiten, die dir auch beim Händler passieren. Achja Steuersatz hatte sich gelockert, kann aber auch eigene Schuld beim umspacern gewesen sein.


----------



## ElMojito (16. Oktober 2016)

Conr0sen schrieb:


> Ich warte nun auch zusammen mit meiner Freundin auf unsere Capras. Da es mein erstes Carbon Rad ist meine Frage.
> Was macht ihr alles um den Rahmen zu schützen? Mir ist schon klar, dass die heutigen Carbon Rahmen sehr stabil sind... Aber etwas vorsichtiger wie an Alu gehe ich da sicherlich ran.
> Mit was umwickelt ihr eure Kettenstreben, bzw macht ihr das überhaupt?
> Und ich habe mir damals leider einen etwas günstigeren Kupplunsradträger von EUFAB gekauft. An meinem Speci EVO hat es am Rahmen leichte Kratzer gemacht.
> Habt ihr generell dafür irgendwelche Tipps, welche Teile vom Rahmen besonders beanspruch werden?



Ich hab das Capra zwar noch nicht lange, hatte vorher aber schon ein Carbon Rahmen.
Bis auf Carbonmontagepaste auf die Sattelstütze zu schmieren, da es wohl schon Fälle gab, wo die Alustützen im Sattelrohr festgebacken sind und die Tatsache, dass ich mein Fahrradträger aufgrund der Art der Rahmenklemmung nicht mehr genutzt habe, habe ich den Rahmen genau so behandelt, wie die Alu Rahmen zuvor. Anzugsmomente sollten  bei Alu ja auch eingehalten werden und in die Ecke schmeißen sollte man seine Bikes auch generell nicht.
Und wenn ich das Gefühl hätte Carbon immer wie ein rohes Ei behandeln zu müssen, hätte ich sicher kein Carbon Enduro gekauft

Zum Thema Fahrradträger, werde ich mir den Atera Strada dl 3 zulegen. Einfach aus dem Grund, dass der Rahmen schonend über einen Gurt gehalten wird und nicht wie bei den meisten Trägern geklemmt wird.
Meiner Meinung nach ist das schonender für den Rahmen und wenn der Rahmen und der Gurt sauber sind, sollte auch nichts verkratzten.


----------



## Rischar (16. Oktober 2016)

Ich habe eine thule Träger für die Anhängerkupplung. Ich transportiere damit mein Carbon Tues. Der Thule hat ein eingebautes Drehmoment. Beim Alurad reize ich das aus bis es klackt, bei Carbon höre ich deutlich vorher auf zu drehen. Dann Abschließen und die Schraube ist im "Leerlauf". Ich denke, jedes enduro/dh rad kann man ohne Gefahr klemmen - natürlich etwas Gefühl voraus gesetzt. Wenn man nicht aufpasst ist die Klemmkraft im Montageständer größer...


----------



## darkrider23 (17. Oktober 2016)

Werde mir in Kürze ein Capra bestellen. 

2 kleine Fragen... 

1) bin 1,83 und würde daher zu L greifen..sollte passen oder?
2) komme vom Remedy und bin mit diesem auch mal ausgedehnte (Enduro) Touren, also 50km+ gefahren. Ist das mit der Capra Geometrie noch drin? Gewichtsmäßig geben sich beide Bikes ja nix


----------



## ElMojito (17. Oktober 2016)

Bin auch ungefähr so groß wie du und L passt perfekt.
Touren mit 50km+ geht sicherlich!
Also 40km mit knapp 500hm bin ich auch einmal gefahren und hatte keine Probleme, obwohl ich nicht so im Training stehe, wie ich es gerne hätte!
Ich glaube die eigene Fitness ist da das ausschlaggebende!
Das Remedy ist wahrscheinlich um einiges uphill tauglicher!


----------



## zichl (17. Oktober 2016)

Ich bin 1,71 m und fahre ein Wicked in M und das gibt sich mit dem Capra, abgesehen vom LW, so gut wie nichts. Bei 1,83 m würde ich klar zu L greifen.

Was heißt bei dir 50 km+ in Höhenmeter? Wenn du aber einigermaßen fit bist und bergauf keine Rekorde brechen willst ist das kein Thema. Ich fahre gerne mal Touren um die 40 - 50 km und 800 - 1000 hm hier in der fränkischen Schweiz oder im Steigerwald. Problemlos, obwohl ich sowas von unfit bin und immer Reifen mit RoWi über 40 Watt am Hinterrad gefahren bin.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## darkrider23 (17. Oktober 2016)

Bin schon recht fit und fahre häufig so um die 1000hm. Aber ihr habt mir schon geholfen. Wird ein Capra in L ;-)


----------



## thomaso (17. Oktober 2016)

darkrider23 schrieb:


> 1) bin 1,83 und würde daher zu L greifen..sollte passen oder?


ich bin ca 1.85 und fahre auch L


----------



## Aero9000 (17. Oktober 2016)

Wer von euch hat heute auch eine Mail von Yt bekommen bezüglich des Dämpfers?


----------



## lordbritannia (17. Oktober 2016)

thomaso schrieb:


> ich bin ca 1.85 und fahre auch L


btw: ich bin 1,92 und das Capra in L passt nur stehend bei Abfahrten.... ansonsten viel zu klein....


----------



## Rischar (17. Oktober 2016)

Aero9000 schrieb:


> Wer von euch hat heute auch eine Mail von Yt bekommen bezüglich des Dämpfers?


Um welche Dämpfer handelt es sich? 

1,82 m und L. Aber kleiner dürfte es nicht sein.


----------



## kosh_hh (17. Oktober 2016)

Aero9000 schrieb:


> Wer von euch hat heute auch eine Mail von Yt bekommen bezüglich des Dämpfers?


Ich


----------



## Aero9000 (17. Oktober 2016)

Fox float x2


----------



## Conr0sen (17. Oktober 2016)

lordbritannia schrieb:


> btw: ich bin 1,92 und das Capra in L passt nur stehend bei Abfahrten.... ansonsten viel zu klein....


Heißt wenn es das Rad in XL gegeben hätte, hättest du zu dem gegriffen? Ich bin 1,88m und habe das L bestellt. Mehr geht ja auch nicht beim Carbon... Aber denke das sollte noch gehen.


----------



## Ege23 (18. Oktober 2016)

Ich bin 191 cm und hab ne Schrittlänge von 88 cm und habe dann bei yt angefragt! Sie meinten unbedingt den xl Rahmen also dann kommt nur der alurahmen in frage!

Ich bin auch ein L Probe gefahren und mir war es zu klein.

Frage am besten direkt bei yt an. Die sind hilfsbereit und dann hast ne vernünftige Aussage. 

Da kannst du nicht nur von der Körpergröße ausgehen. Ist halt ne individuelles Gefühl des handlings aufm Bike.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## lordbritannia (18. Oktober 2016)

Conr0sen schrieb:


> Heißt wenn es das Rad in XL gegeben hätte, hättest du zu dem gegriffen? Ich bin 1,88m und habe das L bestellt. Mehr geht ja auch nicht beim Carbon... Aber denke das sollte noch gehen.


nein, ich fahre das XL, aber mein Kumpel fährt das Capra in L und wir haben mal getauscht... ich war sehr froh wieder auf meinem XL Rädchen zu sitzen.... obwohl im Nachhinein ist der Carbon Rahmen wesentlich hübscher.... na ja, man kann nicht alles haben..


----------



## lordbritannia (18. Oktober 2016)

lordbritannia schrieb:


> nein, ich fahre das XL, aber mein Kumpel fährt das Capra in L und wir haben mal getauscht... ich war sehr froh wieder auf meinem XL Rädchen zu sitzen.... obwohl im Nachhinein ist der Carbon Rahmen wesentlich hübscher.... na ja, man kann nicht alles haben..


ich gehe davon aus, dass es in 2017 auch XL beim Carbon Rahmen gibt....alles andere wäre Wahnsinn...


----------



## Dani1011 (20. Oktober 2016)

Ich habe mal wieder eine Anfänger-Frage... 
Und zwar hatte ich hier ja schon wegen Geräuschen meines Monarch Plus R an meinem Capra AL geschrieben. Ich habe das Ganze mal gedanklich weiter gesponnen und überlegt, was denn wäre, wenn der Dämpfer irgendwann außerhalb der Garantie defekt sein sollte oder wenn ich mir einfach so irgendwann mal einen anderen Dämpfer kaufen möchte. Also habe ich mich mal in diversen Online-Shops umgesehen - und finde so gut wie keinen Dämpfer in 222er Einbaulänge, geschweige denn mit demselben Hub (was die Breite der Buchsen angeht, kann man sicher was machen, nehme ich an). Ich habe hier im Forum aber schon vereinzelt mitbekommen, dass der eine oder andere bereits einen anderen Dämpfer in sein Capra eingebaut hat.
Wenn also der o.g. Fall irgendwann mal eintreten sollte - wo zum Teufel (Gebrauchtmarkt mal außen vor!) bekomme ich dann einen passenden, neuen Dämpfer her? Nicht einmal auf der Produktseite zum Monarch Plus R von Sram ist die von YT verbaute Größe angegeben.


----------



## Aero9000 (20. Oktober 2016)

Welchen hub hat den der monarch? 
Kannst den float x2 einbauen
Denn wirst du bald bestimmt günstig im bikemarkt finden


----------



## frank70 (20. Oktober 2016)

gute frage, das mit dem ersatz für einen 222er hab ich mich auch schon gefragt. was da wohl yt für eine Empfehlung angibt?


----------



## Dani1011 (20. Oktober 2016)

Auf der Seite bei YT sowie auf dem Dämpfer selbst steht 222mm x 66mm (habe mal irgendwo gelesen, dass 66 der Hub ist).


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ElMojito (20. Oktober 2016)

Der Float x2 hat ja 70mm Hub, da würde ich bei YT mal anfragen ob andere Dämpfer mit 222mm X 70mm auch ok sind.
Dürfte eigentlich nix dagegen sprechen.
Beim X2 gab's wie einige Posts zuvor beschrieben wohl sehr grobe Fertigungsschwankungen, sodass für den x2 nur bedingt Verwendbarkeit besteht


----------



## Dani1011 (20. Oktober 2016)

Was mich momentan verwirrt und auch irgendwie ärgert, ist, dass ich online bisher nirgendwo einen Rockshox Monarchen in passender Größe gefunden habe. Also dass ich im Fall der Fälle nicht beim gleichen Modell bleiben könnte. Finde bloß den Vivid (Air und Coil) in 222x70. Den CaneCreek DB Air (CS) gibt es auch nur in 222x63 oder 222x70.
Ich meine, noch funktioniert mein Monarch (steht noch unter Beobachtung, und da ich das Bike erst seit August habe, hat es ja auch noch Garantie)... aber man macht sich ja trotzdem so seine Gedanken. Vor dem Kauf habe ich mich mit dieser Frage so detailliert gar nicht beschäftigt und hatte auch keine Ahnung von unterschiedlichen Einbaugrößen etc. Besitzer von Bikes anderer Hersteller stellen sich vermutlich ähnliche Fragen...


----------



## Hiklak (20. Oktober 2016)

Interessant was für ein Kurzzeitgedächtnis hier manche haben.
Beim Float X2 weist YT lt. Aussage einiger User hier wohl ganz klar darauf hin, dass diese wohl NICHT so einfach einzubauen sind und an den Modellen mit Float X2 wohl eine anderer Rockerarm verbaut ist. Siehe #2715 etc.
Gegen 70mm Hub ist wohl nichts einzuwenden, gegen Fox sprechen wohl lediglich deren absurd hohen Fertigungstoleranzen (+- 1mm). WTF?


----------



## ElMojito (20. Oktober 2016)

Von schlechtem Kurzzeitgedächtnis kann man wohl kaum reden wenn man die X2 betreffenden Post's nur überfliegt, weil einem der Dämpfer nicht wirklich interessiert. Daher auch der Verweis, dass kurz zuvor schon drüber gesprochen wurde!!!

Also Bitte....


----------



## Hiklak (20. Oktober 2016)

Ich habe auch bewusst nicht alle angesprochen, daher sollte sich auch nicht jeder angesprochen fühlen. 
Finde es lediglich bedenklich wenn hier eine offensichtlich falsche Empfehlung den Float X2 einzubauen ausgesprochen wird, auch wenn die vermutlich nur ironisch gemeint war.


----------



## ElMojito (20. Oktober 2016)

Ok,

Sorry dann hab ich es falsch verstanden ✌


----------



## cdF600 (20. Oktober 2016)

Den 222/66 Monarch+ gibt es offiziell nicht. Das ist eine Größe, die Rock Shox aber auch schon länger immer mal für Komplettbikes hergestellt hat. Die 66mm Hub kommen wohl daher, dass das Dämpfergehäuse einfach nicht mehr Hub zulässt (wer da genaueres weiß möge mich bitte korrigieren). Das gab es meines Wissens z.B. für das erste Last Herb FR und auch im Canyon Torque war der glaub ich verbaut. 
Solange die Einbaulänge 222mm ist, sollte jeder Dämpfer passen (mal dahingestellt ob jeder zur Kennlinie des Capras passt). Weniger Hub is egal.  Beim Fox macht YT Einschränkungen da die wohl bei Übermaß den Rocker beschädigen können. 
Genau den Monarch+ als Ersatz zu bekommen, der verbaut ist, könnte tatsächlich mal zum Problem werden (außer YT hortet welche). Allerdings sind die Ersatz- und Serviceteile (bis auf die Kolbenstange??? Weiß ich aber nicht genau) imho dieselben wie sie in den Monarch+ in Standardlänge verbaut sind. Deshalb habe ich da keine großen Sorgen.


----------



## vinnie (20. Oktober 2016)

lrs e13 trs+
habe mir ein capra cf comp gekauft.
Der lrs e13 trs+ knistert ziemlich.
Was ist da zu machen ?


----------



## Big Lutz (20. Oktober 2016)

Rücksendeformular mailen lassen und zurück zu YT schicken.


----------



## zichl (20. Oktober 2016)

Oder du gehst zum Händler, nur mit den Laufrädern, und lässt die Speichenspannung überprüfen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ale2812 (20. Oktober 2016)

du bist auf jeden fall der erste mit diesem problem, wie dir auch eine threadsuche gezeigt hätte.


----------



## vinnie (20. Oktober 2016)

zichl schrieb:


> Oder du gehst zum Händler, nur mit den Laufrädern, und lässt die Speichenspannung überprüfen.


hast du Erfahrung mit dem lrs und bist dir sicher, dass die Ursache des knisterns in der Speichenspannung liegt ?


----------



## Fman (22. Oktober 2016)

vinnie schrieb:


> hast du Erfahrung mit dem lrs und bist dir sicher, dass die Ursache des knisterns in der Speichenspannung liegt ?


Ich hatte dieses Knistern auch, liegt an der Speichenspannung. Kannste aber bedenkenlos fahren. Der Bikeshop meines Vertrauens meinte, du kannst die Spannung auf jeden Fall auch noch erhöhen, dann hast du aber später zum Zentrieren weniger Spielraum.


----------



## vinnie (22. Oktober 2016)

Fman schrieb:


> Ich hatte dieses Knistern auch, liegt an der Speichenspannung. Kannste aber bedenkenlos fahren. Der Bikeshop meines Vertrauens meinte, du kannst die Spannung auf jeden Fall auch noch erhöhen, dann hast du aber später zum Zentrieren weniger Spielraum.



cool, danke für die info 
damit kann ich was anfangen.
ich habe mir vor kurzem einen Speichenspannungsmesser für 80€ besorgt von parktools....jetzt werd ich das tool am vorderrad einfach mal testen.


----------



## Black-Down (22. Oktober 2016)

Nabend,

ich bin neu hier und von Specialized Demo und Enduro auf das neue Carbon Capra umgestiegen.
Kann mir jemand sagen wozu die beiden Schrauben ganz unten in der Sattelstrebe sein sollen ?

Danke


----------



## Aero9000 (22. Oktober 2016)

Umwerfermontage


----------



## Rischar (23. Oktober 2016)

Black-Down schrieb:


> von Specialized Demo und Enduro auf das neue Carbon Capra umgestiegen


Gute Wahl 
Bei mir war's vom Demo zum tues cf, dann vom Reign 2016 zum capra al. YT ist einfach besser


----------



## Black-Down (23. Oktober 2016)

Aero9000 schrieb:


> Umwerfermontage


ach ok na den braucht man ja  nicht zwingend 
dachte zuerst an nen Mudguard

danke Dir


----------



## Black-Down (23. Oktober 2016)

Rischar schrieb:


> Gute Wahl
> Bei mir war's vom Demo zum tues cf, dann vom Reign 2016 zum capra al. YT ist einfach besser


Reign hatte ich auch schon
bin gespannt der erste Eindruck vom Capra ist ganz ordentlich 
bei mir gibts nur noch Enduro 
damit kommt ja auch überall zurecht wo ich fahre


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Mausss (24. Oktober 2016)

vinnie schrieb:


> lrs e13 trs+
> habe mir ein capra cf comp gekauft.
> Der lrs e13 trs+ knistert ziemlich.
> Was ist da zu machen ?


Hi,
das ist definitiv nur die Speichenspannung, die korrigiert werden müsste/sollte. Ich würde mich meinem Vorredner anschließen und sagen, dass du die Dinger rausbaust und zu einem Bikeladen/Werkstatt um die Ecke gehst. Das kostet dich vermutlich ein paar Euro, dafür musst du aber keine Zeit fürs hin- und her senden verstreichen lassen. Jetzt hängt es an dir, welche Lösung für dich die Beste ist. Klar, das einsenden zu YT plus das korrigieren ist gratis, wenn du ein paar Tage oder im schlimmsten Fall 1-2 Wochen aufs Bike verzichten kannst, dann wähle diese Option. Das knarzen der Laufräder ist typisch für E13. Irgendwie bekommen die das nicht zu 100% geregelt.


----------



## Stricherjunge (24. Oktober 2016)

Hallo,
in den knapp zweieinhalb Monaten, die ich das Capra jetzt habe ist mir heute zum zweiten Mal ein Schaltauge verbogen/angerissen. Beide Defekte waren in Folge von kleinen Stürzen oder irgendwo hängen bleiben. An sich nichts ungewöhnliches und das Schaltauge erfüllt durch die Verformung ja durchaus seinen Zweck. Mich wundert es nur, weil ich in den letzten 15 Jahren erst ein Schaltauge kaputt bekommen hab. Vielleicht einfach nur Pech.
Hat noch jemand einen ähnlich hohen Verschleiß an Schaltaugen?


----------



## frank70 (24. Oktober 2016)

bei irgendwo hängenbleiben ist es doch super, wenn das schaltauge reisst


----------



## Stricherjunge (24. Oktober 2016)

frank70 schrieb:


> bei irgendwo hängenbleiben ist es doch super, wenn das schaltauge reisst


Ja, zweckdienlich auf jeden Fall. Besser als ein kaputtes Schaltwerk/Rahmen.
Ich frage mich nur, ob das Schaltauge am Capra empfindlicher ist als an meinen bisherigen Bikes.


----------



## frank70 (24. Oktober 2016)

1.5 jahre 3 schaltauge


----------



## ale2812 (24. Oktober 2016)

seit mai 2014: 0 schaltaugen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## matzdab (24. Oktober 2016)

Hi, ich habe gerade den Schaltzug meines neuen CF Comp gekürzt, dabei ist der kleine Gummi-Propfen für die Innenverlegung am Oberrohr in den Rahmen gerutscht und ich bekomme ihn nicht mehr raus. Ist das jemanden von euch auch passiert? Kann man den Gummipropfen nachbestellen?


----------



## vinnie (24. Oktober 2016)

matzdab schrieb:


> Hi, ich habe gerade den Schaltzug meines neuen CF Comp gekürzt, dabei ist der kleine Gummi-Propfen für die Innenverlegung am Oberrohr in den Rahmen gerutscht und ich bekomme ihn nicht mehr raus. Ist das jemanden von euch auch passiert? Kann man den Gummipropfen nachbestellen?


..mir ist das auch passiert ...hab mich dasselbe gefragt


----------



## allianzffb (25. Oktober 2016)

matzdab schrieb:


> Hi, ich habe gerade den Schaltzug meines neuen CF Comp gekürzt, dabei ist der kleine Gummi-Propfen für die Innenverlegung am Oberrohr in den Rahmen gerutscht und ich bekomme ihn nicht mehr raus. Ist das jemanden von euch auch passiert? Kann man den Gummipropfen nachbestellen?



ich nehme an du meinst oben am steuerrohr
die gabel ausbauen und dann kommt man von oben dranund schiebt es wieder nach aussen

ist mir auch ....................

grüsse aus bayern
peter


----------



## vinnie (26. Oktober 2016)

wie viele spacer fahrt ihr unter eurem vorbau ? 
...habe alle unten weg genommen und nach oben verbaut,...spiele auch mit dem gedanken den gabelschaft zu kürzen...nur ist das stuererrohr am capra ziemlich kurz und die gabel könnte somit wohl kaum noch in anderen bikes verbaut werden....


----------



## ale2812 (26. Oktober 2016)

3 spacer.

und was genau bringt dir der minimal kürzere gabelschaft?


----------



## ElMojito (26. Oktober 2016)

Ist Wahrscheinlich ne optische Sache...
Es gibt teilweise Spacertürme, die nicht jedem zusagen


----------



## Rischar (26. Oktober 2016)

ale2812 schrieb:


> 3 spacer.
> 
> und was genau bringt dir der minimal kürzere gabelschaft?


Auch 3.

Das bringt eine unglaubliche Gewichtseinsparung im vierstelligen Milligrammbereich.


----------



## vinnie (26. Oktober 2016)

ElMojito schrieb:


> Ist Wahrscheinlich ne optische Sache...
> Es gibt teilweise Spacertürme, die nicht jedem zusagen


 so ist es! ein spacerturm ist so ziemlich das hässlichste...habe vorne jetzt mal auf einen hr II 3c gewechselt,..das ändert an der front auch noch mal einiges.


----------



## matzdab (27. Oktober 2016)

allianzffb schrieb:


> ich nehme an du meinst oben am steuerrohr
> die gabel ausbauen und dann kommt man von oben dranund schiebt es wieder nach aussen
> 
> ist mir auch ....................
> ...


Danke Dir für die Info. Soeben erledigt, ist ja auch irgendwie logisch, dass man dann besser dran kommt ;-)

Grüße Matthias


----------



## Conr0sen (27. Oktober 2016)

Mal eine blöde Frage.
Ich schicke die Guide RS Bremse zu YT zurück um sie gescheit entlüften zu lassen, weil zu viel Leerweg im Hebel ist. Können die Griffweitenverstellung nicht benutzen, weil sonst der Druckpunkt erst am Lenker kommt. Entlüftungskit will ich noch nicht direkt kaufen, weil wir bei weiteren Probleme mit der Bremse wieder auf die bewährte MT5 wechseln. 
Die Kabel sind ja beim CF Comp auf dem Unterrohr verlegt. Den Hebel oder auch die Bremszange bekomme ich da nicht durch. Muss ich jetzt Dämpfer ausbauen, plus diese Brücke da? Die Möglichkeit eine Leitung abzumachen und dass durch das dichte System durch Unterdruck die Bremsflüssigkeit drin behalten wird geht ja vermutlich nicht... 
Hab weder Bock jetzt den halben Rahmen auseinander zu bauen, noch mir ein Entlüftungskit zu kaufen wenn wir das evtl gar nicht brauchen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## frank70 (27. Oktober 2016)

geh mit dem bike in die nächste Werkstatt und lass sie entlüften, kostet sicher nicht viel


----------



## Rischar (27. Oktober 2016)

Ja. Du musst den Dämpfer oder die wippe ausbauen.
Wenn du langfristig denken willst: kauf dir ein Entlüftungskit und entlüfte selber. Das dauert beim ersten Mal sicherlich etwas länger. Aber eine avid musst du ab und zu entlüften. Dann immer zu yt schicken? Auch das Rad zum Händler bringen, wartezeit, abholen, Geld... Beim dritten Mal entlüften bist du so schnell, dass sich das Wegbringen nicht rechnet.

... oder einfach avid bremsen demontieren und magura oder shimano kaufen


----------



## Conr0sen (27. Oktober 2016)

Auf letzteres wird es vermutlich hinauslaufen. Versteh ehrlich gesagt die Vorteile von dem DOT Zeugs nicht. Meine Erfahrung ist bisher, dass sich Magura oder Shimano um Welten stressfreier fahren lässt. Mit meiner alten Avid war ich damals gefühlt auch mehr am entlüften als am fahren...


----------



## Rischar (28. Oktober 2016)

Conr0sen schrieb:


> Auf letzteres wird es vermutlich hinauslaufen. Versteh ehrlich gesagt die Vorteile von dem DOT Zeugs nicht. Meine Erfahrung ist bisher, dass sich Magura oder Shimano um Welten stressfreier fahren lässt. Mit meiner alten Avid war ich damals gefühlt auch mehr am entlüften als am fahren...


Auf dem Grund habe ich die avid bremsen an meinen beiden YTs ungefahren demontiert


----------



## zichl (28. Oktober 2016)

Rischar schrieb:


> Auf dem Grund habe ich die avid bremsen an meinen beiden YTs ungefahren demontiert


Und ich fahre meine avid Elixir trail 7 seit über 2 Jahren an meinem Wicked ohne Probleme. Bisher war keine große Pflege oder entlüften notwendig. Die Shimanos an meinem Vorgänger Bike und an den zwei Bikes meiner Dame machen da wesentlich mehr Ärger. Klemmende kolben, knackende Hebel und wollen oft entlüftet werden. Zugegeben, das entlüften ist bei Shimano ein Kinderspiel.


----------



## Drahtesel_ (28. Oktober 2016)

Bei dem Thema scheiden sich die Geister.
Ich hatte Avid / Guide und bin immer zurück zu Shimano, sind m.M.n wartungsfreundlicher.

An den Geplagten:
Du kannst auch einfach die Leitung am HR-Bremsgriff abziehen, Bremsattel abschrauben und das ganze nach hinten rausziehen.
D.h. du brauchst kein Dämpfer etc demontieren aber dafür natürlich entlüften. Ein Tod muss man doch sterben.


----------



## Conr0sen (28. Oktober 2016)

Ich bin da voll auf der Seite von Rischar. Aber jeder macht halt seine eigenen Erfahrungen bezüglich Bremsen. Ein Kumpel hatte auch eine ganz alte Elixir die er nie entlüften musste und die lief einwandfrei. Hat auch quasi keine Beläge gefressen.
Bei mir war es das komplette Gegenteil. Ich hab halt mal gelernt, dass DOT Flüssigkeit die Eigenschaft hat Wasser anzuziehen. Allein die Eigenschaft lässt mich als Laie doch niemals eine DOT Bremse bauen an einem Rad wo immer mal wieder eine kleine Undichtigkeit entstehen kann durch die Belastung...
Wie auch immer, mein Capra kommt erst nächste Woche, dann schaue ich mal wie es bei meinen Bremsen ist. Wenn es da auch losgeht haben wir zwei Sram Guide RS abzugeben =)


----------



## Conr0sen (28. Oktober 2016)

Drahtesel_ schrieb:


> Bei dem Thema scheiden sich die Geister.
> Ich hatte Avid / Guide und bin immer zurück zu Shimano, sind m.M.n wartungsfreundlicher.
> 
> An den Geplagten:
> ...


Ok super, so hab ich es mir gedacht =). Entlüftet wird sie dann ja eh. Danke!


----------



## zichl (28. Oktober 2016)

Conr0sen schrieb:


> Ich bin da voll auf der Seite von Rischar. Aber jeder macht halt seine eigenen Erfahrungen bezüglich Bremsen. Ein Kumpel hatte auch eine ganz alte Elixir die er nie entlüften musste und die lief einwandfrei. Hat auch quasi keine Beläge gefressen.
> Bei mir war es das komplette Gegenteil. Ich hab halt mal gelernt, dass DOT Flüssigkeit die Eigenschaft hat Wasser anzuziehen. Allein die Eigenschaft lässt mich als Laie doch niemals eine DOT Bremse bauen an einem Rad wo immer mal wieder eine kleine Undichtigkeit entstehen kann durch die Belastung...
> Wie auch immer, mein Capra kommt erst nächste Woche, dann schaue ich mal wie es bei meinen Bremsen ist. Wenn es da auch losgeht haben wir zwei Sram Guide RS abzugeben =)


Dot hat lediglich die Eigenschaft Wasser zu binden. Mineralöl nicht, dafür hast du quasi wasserblasen in der Leitung. Hat beides seine Vor- und Nachteile. Bei beiden Systemen sollte somit alle 1 -  2 Jahre die Bremsflüssigkeit getauscht werden.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Conr0sen (28. Oktober 2016)

zichl schrieb:


> Dot hat lediglich die Eigenschaft Wasser zu binden. Mineralöl nicht, dafür hast du quasi wasserblasen in der Leitung. Hat beides seine Vor- und Nachteile. Bei beiden Systemen sollte somit alle 1 -  2 Jahre die Bremsflüssigkeit getauscht werden.


Ok, wieder was gelernt. Mal wieder mit meinem gefährlichen Halbwissen geprahlt


----------



## C3r0 (2. November 2016)

Moin,

ich spiele mit dem Gedanken mir ein Capra zuzulegen. Nun bin ich aber wegen der Rahmengröße nicht sicher. Ich bin 1,92 cm groß mit einer Schrittlänge von 91cm. YT empfiehlt mir eine L. Ich habe aaber auch online einen Bericht gefunden, dass L für 1,92 zu klein ist.
Wer von Euch hat etwa meine Körpergröße und welche Größe fahrt ihr damit?

Gruß


----------



## Bogdan_mb (2. November 2016)

C3r0 schrieb:


> Moin,
> 
> ich spiele mit dem Gedanken mir ein Capra zuzulegen. Nun bin ich aber wegen der Rahmengröße nicht sicher. Ich bin 1,92 cm groß mit einer Schrittlänge von 91cm. YT empfiehlt mir eine L. Ich habe aaber auch online einen Bericht gefunden, dass L für 1,92 zu klein ist.
> Wer von Euch hat etwa meine Körpergröße und welche Größe fahrt ihr damit?
> ...



Wählen Sie XL. L wäre zu klein für Sie Schrittlänge. Ich bin 183 mit 85 Schrittlänge und getestet XL und war ok. Ich ging für Carbon und ließ sich für L Größe, aber für Sie es wäre zu klein.


----------



## ale2812 (2. November 2016)

Das ist zu klein. Alu xl oder hoffen, dass nächstes jahr auch xl in carbon kommt. Oder anderer Hersteller.


----------



## ElMojito (2. November 2016)

Ich bin 1,83m mit 86cm Schrittlänge und fahre ein CF Comp in L, viel kleiner dürfte es für mich nicht sein.
Würde wie meine Vorredner zum AL in XL raten oder halt warten ob ein Carbon Rahmen in XL für 2017 ansteht...


----------



## Conr0sen (2. November 2016)

Also ich muss hier mal etwas meinen Frust loswerden.
Meine Freundin und ich haben uns beide ein Capra CF Comp bestellt. Sie in S ich in L. Habe 90cm Schrittlänge und bin 188cm groß.  Bin gefühlt genau zwischen L un XL. Finde es ehrlich gesagt ganz schön mutig zu behaupten man könne das L bis zu einer Größe von 196cm fahren.

Dann waren zwischen den beiden Rädern riesige Qualitätsunterschiede, mal abgesehen davon das wir unterschiedliche Decals haben. Sie hat die Lyrik mit weißen Decals, ich mit Schwarzen. An den LRS sind leicht andere Decals. An den Bremsen sind bei mir (was ich von den Bremsen halte, hatte ich ja bereits schonmal geschrieben) andere Schrauben verbaut. Das Schaltwerk war bei ihr, wie in der Beschreibung angegeben mit einem T25 am Schaltauge festzuschrauben. Bei mir im Gegensatz zur Beschreibung mit einem 5er Imbus. Gut, kann ja mal vorkommen.
Bei ihr waren die Bremsen quasi gar nicht entlüftet. Hatte ich bereits geschrieben. Hebel kann man easy an den Lenker ziehen. Gut, kann vom Transport gekommen sein. Naben Sound, sind eine Welt von Unterschied. Ihre Nabe ist unglaublich laut, meine dagegen sehr leise. Ich will auch so ne Laute Nabe! Gut, vielleicht wird meine noch lauter mit der Zeit, was meint ihr? Meine Kettenführung hat von der Höhe gar nicht gepasst, musste ich auch neu einstellen. Im Karton waren unterschiedliche Sachen gepackt. Bei mir war ein Poster dabei und mehr Ersatzteile wie bei ihr, desweiteren fehlte bei ihr der Steckachsen Schutz. Schaltwerk war bei mir quasi gar nicht eingestellt, damit habe ich heute erstmal eine Weile verbracht bevor ich es Probe fahren konnte.
Insgesamt eher ein frustrierendes Erlebnis. Vielleicht liegt es Dara, dass sie aktuell verdammt viele Räder verscherbelt haben durch die Angebote. Ich arbeite aber in einem Bereich, wo verdammt viel wert auf Qualitätssicherung gelegt wird. Arbeitet der Monteur zum Schluss dort keine Checkliste ab, die er dann als Beweis dazu legen könnte? Wie auch immer, im Prinzip alles Kleinigkeiten über die man hinweg sehen kann.
Ich muss mir jetzt überlegen ob L für mich passt. Ich hoffe ich werde das morgen einigermaßen herausfinden können. Habe aktuell leider einen Finger gebrochen.

edit: Ach ja, was ich auch etwas ätzend finde, wenn man den Bremssatte hinten ausrichten will, kommt man fast unweigerlich mit dem Imbus an den Bremssattel und es kommen Kratzer rein. Finde ich auch etwas strange.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ale2812 (2. November 2016)

mir kommen fast die tränen, wenn ich von deinen problemen lese. ich werde für dich beten, dass deine nabe lauter als die von deiner freundin wird.


----------



## Conr0sen (2. November 2016)

Das war natürlich etwas ironisch gemeint. Ich finde zwar laute Naben geil, kann von mir aus auch leiser sein wenn es denn so sein soll. Was du mir aber vielleicht beantworten könntest, warum dass so ist? Ein gleiches Fabrikat mit solchen Unterschieden?


----------



## zichl (3. November 2016)

Conr0sen schrieb:


> Das war natürlich etwas ironisch gemeint. Ich finde zwar laute Naben geil, kann von mir aus auch leiser sein wenn es denn so sein soll. Was du mir aber vielleicht beantworten könntest, warum dass so ist? Ein gleiches Fabrikat mit solchen Unterschieden?


Evtl wurde dein Freilauf gut geschmiert  zusammen gebaut und ihrer nicht. Das macht dann allerdings der Hersteller des Laufrades und nicht YT. 
Und bei den decals bzw den anderen Details die du beschreibst, kann es einfach sein dass am einen Bike schon 2017er Teile verbaut wurden und am anderen noch 2016er? Dass die Bremse nicht gut entlüftet war ist ärgerlich, der Rest aber durchaus normal und akzeptabel wenn man ein selbst Schrauber Bike kauft.


----------



## frank70 (3. November 2016)

zeig mal ein bild von den unterschiedlichen decals


----------



## ale2812 (3. November 2016)

Conr0sen schrieb:


> Das war natürlich etwas ironisch gemeint. Ich finde zwar laute Naben geil, kann von mir aus auch leiser sein wenn es denn so sein soll. Was du mir aber vielleicht beantworten könntest, warum dass so ist? Ein gleiches Fabrikat mit solchen Unterschieden?



ja liegt an der menge des fetts im freillaufkörper. geräusch hin oder her, ein freilaufkörper ohne fett setzt nach kurzer zeit auch schon schön rost an. von daher kannst du froh sein.

abgesehen von dem poster und zubehör, listest du nur dinge auf, auf die YT keinen einfluss hat. 
kann auch sein, dass jetzt schon wieder einige bikes mit "2017ern" komponenten ausgeliefert werden und das S noch mit 2016ern auf Lager war (reine vermutung, gabs in den vorjahren aber, allerdings wurde das auch extra beworben). viel ändert sich da ja nicht, sondern primär die decals. wenn man nicht bereit ist, selber etwas zu schrauben, ist man mit einem versenderbike nicht richtig beraten.


----------



## cdF600 (3. November 2016)

Wenn das mit dem Freilauf wirklich ein Problem für dich ist 2 Vorschläge:

1. Tausch halt einfach heimlich die Laufräder mit deiner Freundin
2. Ruf mal bei E13 an, was die dazu sagen. Verspreche mir da mehr als bei YT.

Aber probier das Rad mal. Es könnte für dich in L echt an der knappen Kante sein.....


----------



## Ege23 (3. November 2016)

Ich muss sagen das yt in meinen Augen einen hervorragenden Service bietet. Daher haben ja meine Vorredner auch recht und macht auch Sinn. 

Nur als Beispiel: ich habe mir ein Capra gekauft und während des Versands bzw. der Abwicklung ist der Preis des Bikes reduziert worden. Ich habe höflich angefragt ob es möglich ist, dass sie mir den vergünstigten Preis anbieten können. Keine 24 Std später hatte ich eine positive Rückmeldung seitens yt. 

Absolut Daumen hoch für diese Klasse Firma


----------



## acromaster1 (3. November 2016)

Bei meinem Capra war auch ein Entflüftungskit für die Reverb dabei. Weiß jemand, was der Unterschied zwischen dem Reverb-Öl und Dot4/Dot5.1 ist? Ist das einfach das gleiche mit einem anderen Namen?
Meint ihr man kann das Entlüftungskit (nachdem man es geputzt/durchgespült hat) auch zum Entlüften der Bremse verwenden?


----------



## _sebastian (3. November 2016)

acromaster1 schrieb:


> Bei meinem Capra war auch ein Entflüftungskit für die Reverb dabei. Weiß jemand, was der Unterschied zwischen dem Reverb-Öl und Dot4/Dot5.1 ist? Ist das einfach das gleiche mit einem anderen Namen?
> Meint ihr man kann das Entlüftungskit (nachdem man es geputzt/durchgespült hat) auch zum Entlüften der Bremse verwenden?



Auf keinen Fall mischen. Mineralöl und Dot sind zwei komplett unterschiedliche Sachen. 
Davon abgesehen, dass der Aufsatz der Spritze wohl nicht für die Bremsen passt, würde ich das nicht für beide Sachen verwenden. 
Es gibt hier genügend Freds über die Unterschiede. 
Kuckst du: http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/t/dot-vs-mineraloel.420107/


----------



## ale2812 (3. November 2016)

reverb kit passt an die avid bremsen. (rest des posts war falsch)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ElMojito (4. November 2016)

http://www.mtb-news.de/news/2015/06/05/sram-guide-ultimate-tutorial-entlueften/

Oder
https://www.bike24.de/p185320.html

Unter Datenblatt schauen


Die Bremsen wollen Dot 5.1 ;-)


----------



## ale2812 (4. November 2016)

ElMojito schrieb:


> http://www.mtb-news.de/news/2015/06/05/sram-guide-ultimate-tutorial-entlueften/
> 
> Oder
> https://www.bike24.de/p185320.html
> ...


oh-ha, dann nehme ich alles zurück und behaupte das gegenteil. danke für den hinweis.

das macht natürlich sinn, dass die sram reverb mineralöl und die sram bremsen dot5.1 benötigen.


----------



## Conr0sen (4. November 2016)

So, danke erstmal für eure Aufklärungen bezüglich Freilauf. 
Also wie gesagt, ich finde laute Freiläufe nett, ist aber natürlich kein Grund ein Rad zu kaufen oder nicht zu kaufen. Ich hatte eher sorge wegen dem technischen, aber jetzt bin ich ja wieder schlauer. Lustigerweise als es ein Tag stand, war der Freilauf relativ laut, als ich es Probe gefahren hatte danach wieder leise =). Aber völlig egal. 
Von der Größe bin ich sehr verunsichert. Ich fühle mich auf dem Rad sehr ähnlich wie auf meinem alten Specialized Stumpjumper EVO. Daten sind auch sehr ähnlich von der Rahmengeometrie, bis auf Lenkwinkel. Stack hat das EVO einen halben cm mehr, Reach quasi identisch. Bin das EVO auch in L gefahren und es war in Ordnung, manchmal wünschte ich mir aber das XL. 
Jetzt bin ich natürlich im Dilemma. Ich bin es noch nicht wirklich auf dem Trail gefahren, um es eventuell noch zurückschicken zu können. Alternativen gibt es für mich aber nicht so viele. XL Rahmen werden in Kategorie Versender nur von Radon und Canyon angeboten. Radon fliegt direkt raus wegen steilem Lenkwinkel und eh nicht mein Geschmack. Einzig das Canyon ist eine Alternative, aber nochmal ein tacken teurer. Würde da die Aluminium Variante nehmen und zahle trotzdem nochmal ordentlich drauf. 
Tja, da heißt es jetzt überlegen. 
Kann ich (sofern YT tatsächlich ein XL Rahmen nächstes Jahr rausbringt), mir den XL Rahmen bestellen und an mein jetziges Rad schrauben, sofern sie sonstige Technologien nicht groß verändern?


----------



## Conr0sen (4. November 2016)

Für die es interessiert hier die unterschiedlichen Decals: 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			









Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## thomaso (4. November 2016)

Hi,
hab auch grade mein CF Comp (übrigens auch mit schwarzen Decals und leißer Nabe) bekommen, wunderschön
Wofür genau brauch ich denn den Hakenschlüssel?
PS: Bleeding Kit für die Reverb war bei mir auch keins, nicht das ichs bräuchte aber da gibts tatsächlich Unterschiede...


----------



## Conr0sen (4. November 2016)

thomaso schrieb:


> Hi,
> hab auch grade mein CF Comp (übrigens auch mit schwarzen Decals und leißer Nabe) bekommen, wunderschön
> Wofür genau brauch ich denn den Hakenschlüssel?
> PS: Bleeding Kit für die Reverb war bei mir auch keins, nicht das ichs bräuchte aber da gibts tatsächlich Unterschiede...


Ja, bei mir war eins dabei, bei meiner Freundin nicht. Mal so mal so...


----------



## darkrider23 (4. November 2016)

@Conr0sen : ich könnte ein Capra in L gebrauchen... falls du´s wieder verkaufen möchtest ;-)


----------



## ElMojito (4. November 2016)

Sei froh, dass die schwarzen Decals schon dran waren, hab mir extra welche bestellt ^^


----------



## thomaso (4. November 2016)

ElMojito schrieb:


> Sei froh, dass die schwarzen Decals schon dran waren, hab mir extra welche bestellt ^^


War ich, wollt mir auch welche bestelln


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ElMojito (4. November 2016)

Fürn Dämpfer such ich auch noch schwarze....
Aber bis jetzt nur welche aus dem Ausland gefunden, zwecks Versand halt n bisschen doof, aber denke darauf wird es hinaus laufen...


----------



## thomaso (4. November 2016)

ElMojito schrieb:


> Fürn Dämpfer such ich auch noch schwarze....
> Aber bis jetzt nur welche aus dem Ausland gefunden, zwecks Versand halt n bisschen doof, aber denke darauf wird es hinaus laufen...


Slik graphics haben Lieferkosten von lediglich 3€ für ein Set, ich werd wohl bei denen zugreifen!


----------



## ElMojito (4. November 2016)

Hab ich auch aufm Schirm...


----------



## thomaso (4. November 2016)

ElMojito schrieb:


> Hab ich auch aufm Schirm...


Solltest du sie vor mir bestellen, berichte bitte davon!


----------



## acromaster1 (4. November 2016)

Hey, vielen Dank für die Antworten zum Entlüftungskit.
Sehe ich das dann richtig, dass die Bremse Dot5.1 verwendet, und die Reverb Mineralöl(Reverb Fluid)?
Hier steht Synthetisches ÖL: https://www.bike-components.de/de/RockShox/Reverb-Hydraulic-Fluid-p32390/

Mir ging es um die Frage, ob ich das Reverb-Entlüftungskit auch für die SRAM Guide R bremse verwenden kann, oder ob ich mir ein zweites zulegen muss, was ja ziemlich nutzlos wäre.

Danke und beste Grüße


----------



## trailterror (5. November 2016)

Schreib im auftrag von nem kumpel:

Er würd ein 2015er modell Al 2 in M gegen ein gleichwertiges in L tauschen (da zu klein)....

Ein kauf von nem L rahmen käme für ihn evtl auch in frage


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## lakay (5. November 2016)

Hallo ich weiß nicht ob jemand schon dieses Thema gefragt hat. Ich habe vor kurzem eine Email an YT bekommen bezüglich BOS Gabel.
An alle YT Capra Besitzer mit BOS DEVILLE:
_„After numerous tests on DEVILLE forks it appears, that in very rare situations, a *malfunction may result in a breakdown*. This malfunction is limited to only DEVILLE forks purchased on or after January 1st, 2014 which have not received a required annual service. […] In order to remove the risk of damage, BOS is kindly asking you to please notify your customers who purchased a bike equipped with a DEVILLE delivered on or after January 1st, 2014 that a control visit is necessary. If the required annual service has already been performed, this control is not necessary.”

BOS hat uns leider keinerlei Informationen über die vorangegangenen Tests und die möglichen Fehlfunktionen gegeben. Wir haben weder Einblick noch Einfluss auf die Problematik bei den DEVILLE Gabeln*. *Es ist daher sehr wichtig, dass Du Deine DEVILLE Gabel ausbaust und zum autorisierten Service-Center schickst, um die Gabel im Rahmen des jährlich durchzuführenden Service auf ihre einwandfreie Funktion und Betriebssicherheit testen und warten zu lassen. Sollte der jährliche Service 2016 bereits durchgeführt worden sein, ist ein zusätzlicher Service nicht nötig. Außerdem raten wir dringend, alle DEVILLE Gabeln, die bereits ab 2012 in unseren Bikes verbaut waren und 2016 noch nicht bei einem autorisierten Service-Center waren, auszubauen und zum zuständigen Partner zu schicken.
_
Wie es aussieht will  BOS es über den Service laufen lassen und die Besitzer sollen dafür auch zahlen. Ich finde es ist ein Fall für Rückrufaktion oder nicht?


----------



## ElMojito (5. November 2016)

Eigentlich schon, ich würde mich an deiner Stelle mal an BOS wenden und schauen ob du den Service kostenlos bekommst..

Gruß
Pascal


----------



## lakay (5. November 2016)

ElMojito schrieb:


> Eigentlich schon, ich würde mich an deiner Stelle mal an BOS wenden und schauen ob du den Service kostenlos bekommst..
> 
> Gruß
> Pascal


Hey nja die Email kam ja ursprünglich von BOS wurde nur an YT weitergeleitet.


----------



## ElMojito (6. November 2016)

Moin,

ich sag mal so, BOS hat Mist gebaut und zu dem Jährlichen Service können die dich nicht zwingen, wobei es dann mit der Garantie und Gewährleistung wieder schwammig wird...
Bei einem Auto können die Hersteller bei einem Konstruktionsfehler auch nicht sagen, dass es während der Inspektion gemacht wird, sobald ein gravierender Mangel vorliegt. Bei kleineren Dingen wird dann hinterher der Schaden jedoch nur bei gepflegtem Checkheft übernommen, da ist aber manchmal Verhandlungsgeschick gefragt ;-)
Kommst du bei BOS nicht weiter, würde ich trotzdem bei YT darauf beharren, dass die dir die Gabel verkauft haben! Am besten anrufen...
Ich würde es einfach probieren und schauen was so geht, und ein Service sollte mal drin sein, es sei denn du machst alles selbst ;-)


----------



## lakay (6. November 2016)

ElMojito schrieb:


> Moin,
> 
> ich sag mal so, BOS hat Mist gebaut und zu dem Jährlichen Service können die dich nicht zwingen, wobei es dann mit der Garantie und Gewährleistung wieder schwammig wird...
> Bei einem Auto können die Hersteller bei einem Konstruktionsfehler auch nicht sagen, dass es während der Inspektion gemacht wird, sobald ein gravierender Mangel vorliegt. Bei kleineren Dingen wird dann hinterher der Schaden jedoch nur bei gepflegtem Checkheft übernommen, da ist aber manchmal Verhandlungsgeschick gefragt ;-)
> ...


Hey Danke. Ich hätte in der Richtung auch gedacht. Wirklich schade Bos hat so tolle Gabeln und Dämpfer aber die ganzen Probleme sind untragbar. Bei mir hatte der Kirk schon einen leck bevor ich es überhaupt benutzen konnte. Dann waren da noch ein defektes Deville Gabel. Bei beiden Fällen hat YT gegen ein neues getauscht. Wobei YT auch probleme mit Bos hatte. Sie wollten diese am Anfang nicht tauschen.


----------



## Burnhard (6. November 2016)

acromaster1 schrieb:


> Hey, vielen Dank für die Antworten zum Entlüftungskit.
> Sehe ich das dann richtig, dass die Bremse Dot5.1 verwendet, und die Reverb Mineralöl(Reverb Fluid)?
> Hier steht Synthetisches ÖL: https://www.bike-components.de/de/RockShox/Reverb-Hydraulic-Fluid-p32390/
> 
> ...


 Ja geht, halt mit DOT und nicht dem Reverb Öl. Gewinde ist das gleiche.


----------



## Deleted 357162 (7. November 2016)

Hab mal aus Juks ein Nobby Nick 2,8 27,5 auf ner 35iw felge ins Capra HR gesteckt


























Würdet ihr so fahren?


----------



## TooLTimE_85 (7. November 2016)

Meiner Meinung nach bleiben bei nem 2,3er Reifen schon oft Steinchen zwischen Reifen und Sitzstrebe hängen. Denke da verschrammst du dir sehr schnell die Strebe. :/


----------



## Rischar (7. November 2016)

Nein.
Bei jeder Kurve wird der reifen am hinterbau scheuern. Drück mal seitlich auf den Reifen. Dann wird der Reifen vermutlich schon die Streben des Hinterbaus berühren.


----------



## Bogdan_mb (7. November 2016)

Warum nicht das neue 2.6?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 357162 (7. November 2016)

Bogdan_mb schrieb:


> Warum nicht das neue 2.6?



lol. 

nein es kommt sowiso ein Aggressor 2,3 dd rein, ich hab nur keinen gummi gehabt und wollte mal schauen ob der überhaubt reinpasst...

aber ich würd sagen hinten ein 2,6/2,5er und vorn ein 2,6/2,7 müsste sich ausgehen...

68 macht der nobby nick an den stollen, ein Maxxis wäre noch etwas schmaler




Rischar schrieb:


> Nein.
> Bei jeder Kurve wird der reifen am hinterbau scheuern. Drück mal seitlich auf den Reifen. Dann wird der Reifen vermutlich schon die Streben des Hinterbaus berühren.



nein das macht er noch nicht... ich bin auch nur mal so probe gefahren, da hat mal noch nichts geschliffen, ich bin aber auch nirgens anlieger gefahren oder mal schräg gesprungen


wie gesagt nur mal so zum probieren...


----------



## Rischar (7. November 2016)

coopera schrieb:


> lol.
> 
> 
> 
> nein das macht er noch nicht... ich bin auch nur mal so probe gefahren, da hat mal noch nichts geschliffen, ich bin aber auch nirgens anlieger gefahren oder mal schräg gesprungen


Gerade noch mal deine Fotos angeschaut. Wie viel Platz hast du? 2 mm? 
2 mm gar nix bei:
- Steinchen zwischen den Stollen
- normalen Flex in Kurven
- eine kleinen Achter im Hinterrad

Dass du den Reifen per Hand nicht an die Strebe drücken kannst, glaube ich dir nicht. Außer du hast einen ultrasteifen Hinterbau und Laufräder


----------



## vinnie (7. November 2016)

knacken aus Tretlagergegend.-> Race Face Turbine

nach ca *3 Wochen* knackt mein Capra im Tretlagerbereich (Pedale sinds nicht->getestet)...habe jetzt mal die Kurbel ausgebaut, geputzt, gefettet und alles wieder montiert...vlt hatte ich Glück und die Ursache war tatsächlich nur ein Staubkorn.....ansonsten haben die Lager ein sehr guten Eindruck gemacht....Wer hatte ebenfalls dieses Problem?? (Race Face Turbine Kurbel im Carbon Rahmen).


----------



## TheGoOn (7. November 2016)

vinnie schrieb:


> knacken aus Tretlagergegend.-> Race Face Turbine
> 
> nach ca *3 Wochen* knackt mein Capra im Tretlagerbereich (Pedale sinds nicht->getestet)...habe jetzt mal die Kurbel ausgebaut, geputzt, gefettet und alles wieder montiert...vlt hatte ich Glück und die Ursache war tatsächlich nur ein Staubkorn.....ansonsten haben die Lager ein sehr guten Eindruck gemacht....Wer hatte ebenfalls dieses Problem?? (Race Face Turbine Kurbel im Carbon Rahmen).




Dieses Problem hatte ich schon und auch wieder.
Leider hab ich nicht das passende Werkzeug und meine Mitfahrer nerven mich schon das jetzt entlich mal zu richten ... mach ich auch, sobald ich das passende Werkzeug habe


----------



## Conr0sen (7. November 2016)

Leute mal eine Faulheitsfrage. 
Will das Rad nicht demontieren, da wir morgen ne Runde fahren. Will aber auf Tubeless umrüsten. Wisst ihr ob bei dem ethirteen TRS+ LRS
schon Tubeless Felgenband drin ist und ob das auch wirklich dicht hält? Ansonsten kaufe ich gleich ein komplettes Kit. 
Danke!


----------



## matzdab (7. November 2016)

Conr0sen schrieb:


> Leute mal eine Faulheitsfrage.
> Will das Rad nicht demontieren, da wir morgen ne Runde fahren. Will aber auf Tubeless umrüsten. Wisst ihr ob bei dem ethirteen TRS+ LRS
> schon Tubeless Felgenband drin ist und ob das auch wirklich dicht hält? Ansonsten kaufe ich gleich ein komplettes Kit.
> Danke!



Hi, beim 2016er CF Comp ist das Tubeless Felgenband schon drin. Hat bei mir pro Reifen mit Milch keine 10 Minuten gebraucht, umzurüsten.

Grüße


----------



## vinnie (7. November 2016)

TheGoOn schrieb:


> Dieses Problem hatte ich schon und auch wieder.
> Leider hab ich nicht das passende Werkzeug und meine Mitfahrer nerven mich schon das jetzt entlich mal zu richten ... mach ich auch, sobald ich das passende Werkzeug habe



da brauchst du nur n 16er Inbus um den integrierten Kurbelabzieher richtig festzuziehen... und pass auf das du nicht abrutschst, der 16er geht nicht weit rein


----------



## Conr0sen (7. November 2016)

matzdab schrieb:


> Hi, beim 2016er CF Comp ist das Tubeless Felgenband schon drin. Hat bei mir pro Reifen mit Milch keine 10 Minuten gebraucht, umzurüsten.
> 
> Grüße


Super danke!

Bei dir waren die Ventile aber nicht schon dabei oder? Habe gerade auf der ethirteen Seite gesehen, dass sie eigentlich schon Tubeless Ventile mitverschicken. War bei meinem YT aber nichts dabei. Vermutlich hat YT die Sache nicht mitbestellt bei ethirteen.


----------



## matzdab (7. November 2016)

Conr0sen schrieb:


> Super danke!
> 
> Bei dir waren die Ventile aber nicht schon dabei oder? Habe gerade auf der ethirteen Seite gesehen, dass sie eigentlich schon Tubeless Ventile mitverschicken. War bei meinem YT aber nichts dabei. Vermutlich hat YT die Sache nicht mitbestellt bei ethirteen.



Ne, Ventile hatte YT leider keine dabeigepackt. Hatte noch welche von Mavic hier rumfliegen, ging natürlich auch.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## TheGoOn (7. November 2016)

vinnie schrieb:


> da brauchst du nur n 16er Inbus um den integrierten Kurbelabzieher richtig festzuziehen... und pass auf das du nicht abrutschst, der 16er geht nicht weit rein



Ich würde das ganze aber gern wieder mit dem richtigen Drehmoment anziehen  und dieser fehlt mir. Sag mir wenn es da egal ist, ich bin technisch so mal nullinger versiert.

Hat jemand zufällig den Maxxis Minion DHF hinten in 2,5 montiert? Oder mal getestet ob das passt?
Bin gerade dabei die neue Matsch Kombi zu bestellen und müsste das wissen


----------



## gab-star (7. November 2016)

TheGoOn schrieb:


> Ich würde das ganze aber gern wieder mit dem richtigen Drehmoment anziehen  und dieser fehlt mir. Sag mir wenn es da egal ist, ich bin technisch so mal nullinger versiert.



https://www.raceface.com/products/details/cinch-tool---16mm-to-8mm-adapter
=> also: uber den 8mm Imbus montieren a Drehmoment Schlüssel und fertig
oder das hier: 
https://www.amazon.de/Innensechskan...0_3?ie=UTF8&psc=1&refRID=JN8B1JEDJWZPZCWW8PJ2




TheGoOn schrieb:


> Hat jemand zufällig den Maxxis Minion DHF hinten in 2,5 montiert? Oder mal getestet ob das passt? Bin gerade dabei die neue Matsch Kombi zu bestellen und müsste das wissen


Minion DHR2 in 2.5 geht - als kleiner Tipp hab ich auch ein Marschguard am Hintenrad/-Bau verbaut das es nich am rahmen schleift wann es etwas mehr Schlamm hat. Kabel binder nur sehr leicht anziehen: da nichts am Rahmen klemmen darf!


----------



## Tr4ilJunk!e (7. November 2016)

Servus,

ich fahre das Capra AL1 von 2015.
Meine 1x11 Kassette ist jetzt fällig und verbaut ist die XG 1180.
Kann man auch bedenkenlos die XG 1150 verbauen (kostet die Hälfte)?
Kennt jemand den Unterschied?

Danke und Gruß
Andi


----------



## bansaiman (9. November 2016)

Hat hier jemand erst den kirk und jetzt nen x2 oder ccdba im capra und kann die Unterschiede benennen ?


----------



## zichl (9. November 2016)

Tr4ilJunk!e schrieb:


> Servus,
> 
> ich fahre das Capra AL1 von 2015.
> Meine 1x11 Kassette ist jetzt fällig und verbaut ist die XG 1180.
> ...


Kannst du problemlos verbauen solange die Kassette die x-dome Bauweise hat. Das ist bei der 1150 der Fall und der Unterschied zur 1180 ist das Gewicht sowie das 42er Ritzel welches aus Stahl ist.


----------



## 54er (10. November 2016)

Servus, 
Ich würd gerne ne andere Bremse ans rad basteln! Brauch ich da dann auch neue Postmount Adapter oder kann ich die bereits verbauten weiter nutzen? (Scheiben sollen die gleiche größe haben)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## thomaso (12. November 2016)

Hi,
habe letzte Woche mein Capra CF Comp bekommen, geiles Teil!
Nun ist mir jedoch aufgefallen das der Rahmen/ein Lager "klackst" wenn man mit einer Hand den Rahmen und mit der anderen das Hinterrad festhält und dieses hin & her drückt.
Denke mal, dass das nicht normal ist und ein Lager Spiel hat. (Sind alle mit entsprechendem Drehmoment angezogen)
Hatte einer von euch ein ähnliches Problem?
Video auf meinem Profil.

LG
Thomas


----------



## ale2812 (12. November 2016)

genau das problem hatte ich auch. am besten noch eine person dazu holen, um dann mit der freien hand ertasten zu können, ob es vom rahmen kommt. horstlink lager sind wahrscheinlich. vorsicht mit der 3mm innensechkant schraube! dort nur gegenhalten und von innen mit dem torx das drehmoment übertragen. kann aber auch an den hochwertigen e13 lrs liegen. einfach mal das lagerspiel kontrollieren.


----------



## thomaso (12. November 2016)

ale2812 schrieb:


> genau das problem hatte ich auch. am besten noch eine person dazu holen, um dann mit der freien hand ertasten zu können, ob es vom rahmen kommt. horstlink lager sind wahrscheinlich. vorsicht mit der 3mm innensechkant schraube! dort nur gegenhalten und von innen mit dem torx das drehmoment übertragen. kann aber auch an den hochwertigen e13 lrs liegen. einfach mal das lagerspiel kontrollieren.


Alles klar danke.


----------



## thomaso (12. November 2016)

Neues "problem"
Das ist doch nicht normal das der Teil vom Steuersatz über die Spacer hochgeht oder??


----------



## ElMojito (12. November 2016)

Ne, 

aber hab hier im Forum schonmal ein Bild gesehen....
Ich würde die Aheadkappe abschrauben, Vorbau lösen, Cockpit samt Spacer runter nehmen gucken ob die Gabel richtig sitzt und alles wieder zusammen setzen..
Mich wundert nur, dass die Abdeckkappe vom Steuersatz es an den Spacern vorbei schafft...


----------



## thomaso (12. November 2016)

ElMojito schrieb:


> Ne,
> 
> aber hab hier im Forum schonmal ein Bild gesehen....
> Ich würde die Aheadkappe abschrauben, Vorbau lösen, Cockpit samt Spacer runter nehmen gucken ob die Gabel richtig sitzt und alles wieder zusammen setzen..
> Mich wundert nur, dass die Abdeckkappe vom Steuersatz es an den Spacern vorbei schafft...


Alles klar, danke.
Das wundert mich auch...
Die Spacer sollten wohl oben kleine "Nasen" haben, an denen es die Abdeckung, welche auf die Spaer aufgeschoben wird, nicht vorbeischafen sollte...


----------



## watzel (13. November 2016)

Nochmal kurz zum Thema "Knistern der e13 - TRS+ LRS".
Kontakt zu The Hive war sehr nett und schnell, 
sie haben mir als ersten Schritt empfohlen die Speichenspannung kontrollieren zu lassen:

"Die Speichen in unseren Laufrädern sollten mit einer Spannung von 120 - 130 kg auf der höhengespannten gefahren werden. "

Ich werde meinen LRS morgen zu meinem Laufradbauer des Vertrauens bringen und bin gespannt auf das Ergebnis.


----------



## thomaso (17. November 2016)

Hi, ich bins wieder...
Am unteren Dämpferauge hat das Capra ja 2, jeweils mit 15nM anzuziehende, Lager. Irgendwelche Vorschläge wie ich an die rankomm?Dämpfer is schon ausgebaut...
Ich glaub nämlich das die das "Klackern" vom früheren Post verursachen, mir sind die Lager bisher nur nie aufgefallen


----------



## Rischar (18. November 2016)

Ohne die genau Position der Lager zu kennen: hilft vlt ein Ausschlaghammer?


----------



## thomaso (18. November 2016)

Rischar schrieb:


> Ohne die genau Position der Lager zu kennen: hilft vlt ein Ausschlaghammer?


Keine Chnace.
Hab ein Bild hochgeladen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ale2812 (18. November 2016)

hab das lager mit einem bit ausgebaut. passenden bit aufsetzen und dann mit einem maulschlüssel drehen. ka, ob es da geschicktere herangehensweise gibt. dauert nämlich ziemlich lang. ich würde bei dir immer noch auf horst link oder hinterrad tippen


----------



## thomaso (18. November 2016)

ale2812 schrieb:


> hab das lager mit einem bit ausgebaut. passenden bit aufsetzen und dann mit einem maulschlüssel drehen. ka, ob es da geschicktere herangehensweise gibt. dauert nämlich ziemlich lang. ich würde bei dir immer noch auf horst link oder hinterrad tippen



Gute Idee.
Hinterrad ist ausgeschlossen, Horstlink mehr oder weniger auch.
Hab mich entschlossen, das Bike einzuschicken da auch die Seriennummer am Rahmen fehlt & die Bremsschriben verbogen sind, diese hab ich zwar zurechtgebogen, das hält aber nur bis zu nächsten langen Abfahrt...


----------



## watzel (19. November 2016)

Nochmal kurz zum e13 TRS+ Knistern, nach dem die Speichenspannung von meinem Laufradbauer des Vertrauens erhöht/überprüft worden ist, hört man nichts mehr =)
Wenn es nun dabei bleibt, bin ich mehr als zu frieden.
Unschön ist jeztt nur, dass meine Reverb leicht einsackt.
Hat jemand schon Erfahrung mit der Reverb Reklamation gemacht, wie lange hat es bei euch gedauert?


----------



## zichl (19. November 2016)

watzel schrieb:


> Nochmal kurz zum e13 TRS+ Knistern, nach dem die Speichenspannung von meinem Laufradbauer des Vertrauens erhöht/überprüft worden ist, hört man nichts mehr =)
> Wenn es nun dabei bleibt, bin ich mehr als zu frieden.
> Unschön ist jeztt nur, dass meine Reverb leicht einsackt.
> Hat jemand schon Erfahrung mit der Reverb Reklamation gemacht, wie lange hat es bei euch gedauert?


Das dauert im normalfall eine Woche plus Versand von dir zu YT und zurück. Lohnt sich aber, du bekommst dann höchstwahrscheinlich das 2017er Modell.


----------



## watzel (29. November 2016)

Kurze Frage zur Reverb Reklamation, habt ihr wirklich nur die Reverb eingeschickt, also ohne Leitung+Remoteeinheit und auch ohne Sattelklemmung?
In dem "Formular zur Schadensbehebung" von YT steht ja, defekte Teile bitte ohne Anbauteile einschicken, weiß nicht ganz, wie ich das bei der Reverb interpretieren soll.

Danke euch.


----------



## cdF600 (29. November 2016)

Hat hier schonmal wer den Cane Creek DB Air im Capra gefahren? Gibts dazu Erfahrungen?


----------



## allianzffb (29. November 2016)

watzel schrieb:


> Kurze Frage zur Reverb Reklamation, habt ihr wirklich nur die Reverb eingeschickt, also ohne Leitung+Remoteeinheit und auch ohne Sattelklemmung?
> In dem "Formular zur Schadensbehebung" von YT steht ja, defekte Teile bitte ohne Anbauteile einschicken, weiß nicht ganz, wie ich das bei der Reverb interpretieren soll.
> 
> Danke euch.




ja,
ohne alles ,so hab ich es auch gemacht ,da sie für anbauteile keine haftungübernehmen
bekommen hab ich eine komplett neue 2017 stütze von rock shox

grüsse aus bayern
peter


----------



## watzel (1. Dezember 2016)

Ich werde vorne wohl auf 30 oder 28 Zähne umsteigen, kann mir hier jemand eine Kettenführung empfehlen?
Die e13 TRS+ KeFü ist ja nur für 32-34 Zähne gedacht, also laut YT Homepage.


----------



## 54er (2. Dezember 2016)

watzel schrieb:


> Ich werde vorne wohl auf 30 oder 28 Zähne umsteigen, kann mir hier jemand eine Kettenführung empfehlen?
> Die e13 TRS+ KeFü ist ja nur für 32-34 Zähne gedacht, also laut YT Homepage.


Carbocage x1! ist zwar bisschen teuer aber dafür ein top Teil!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## thomaso (2. Dezember 2016)

watzel schrieb:


> Ich werde vorne wohl auf 30 oder 28 Zähne umsteigen, kann mir hier jemand eine Kettenführung empfehlen?
> Die e13 TRS+ KeFü ist ja nur für 32-34 Zähne gedacht, also laut YT Homepage.


Hab auf meinem alten Enduro in 26er KB verbaut und hab da auch eine E13 KF drauf, weiß den Namen allerdings nicht mehr...
Kann


watzel schrieb:


> Ich werde vorne wohl auf 30 oder 28 Zähne umsteigen, kann mir hier jemand eine Kettenführung empfehlen?
> Die e13 TRS+ KeFü ist ja nur für 32-34 Zähne gedacht, also laut YT Homepage.




Funn zippa


----------



## watzel (2. Dezember 2016)

Soll also heißen, dass die verbaute KeFü auch bei einem 28T Blatt ihren Sinn und Zweck erfüllt?
Super, danke


----------



## thomaso (2. Dezember 2016)

watzel schrieb:


> Soll also heißen, dass die verbaute KeFü auch bei einem 28T Blatt ihren Sinn und Zweck erfüllt?
> Super, danke


Bin mir nicht sicher, ich glaube, dass die nicht baugleich sind. Kann diese allerdings nicht empfehlen da die Klappe, die die KF zusammenhalten sollte, immer aufging....

Ist das die von YT? Wenn ja, 28T sollten gehn
https://www.bike-components.de/de/e-thirteen/TRS-Kettenfuehrung-inkl-Bashguard-p43642/


----------



## Speci007 (2. Dezember 2016)

allianzffb schrieb:


> ja,
> ohne alles ,so hab ich es auch gemacht ,da sie für anbauteile keine haftungübernehmen
> bekommen hab ich eine komplett neue 2017 stütze von rock shox
> 
> ...



Wei lange hat's gedauert?


----------



## watzel (2. Dezember 2016)

Speci007 schrieb:


> Wei lange hat's gedauert?


Reverb habe ich erst gestern auf die Reise geschickt, bin selbst gespannt, wie lange es wohl dauern wird.
Werde es hier aber auch kurz berichten ;-)


----------



## punica (2. Dezember 2016)

So wie sich die Probleme über die Reverb hier durch das Forum ziehen werde ich mir mal vorsichtshalber schon eine klassische Sattelstütze bei Seite legen für den Fall der Fälle...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Mausss (2. Dezember 2016)

watzel schrieb:


> Nochmal kurz zum e13 TRS+ Knistern, nach dem die Speichenspannung von meinem Laufradbauer des Vertrauens erhöht/überprüft worden ist, hört man nichts mehr =)
> Wenn es nun dabei bleibt, bin ich mehr als zu frieden.
> Unschön ist jeztt nur, dass meine Reverb leicht einsackt.
> Hat jemand schon Erfahrung mit der Reverb Reklamation gemacht, wie lange hat es bei euch gedauert?


Schon mal mit entüften versucht, was bei jedem hydraulischen System notwendig ist!?


----------



## zichl (2. Dezember 2016)

rad-man schrieb:


> Schon mal mit entüften versucht, was bei jedem hydraulischen System notwendig ist!?


Die reverb zu entlüften ist aber echt nicht ohne. Den Hebel entlüften ist super einfach, hat aber mit dem Problem nichts zu tun. Luftdruck in der reverb erhöhen hilft meistens auch nichts.


----------



## Luk00r (3. Dezember 2016)

Hab nen Problem mit der Einstecktiefe der 150er Reverb im Capra CF Gr.M Rahmen. Sie guckt 2cm raus, das ist mir etwa 1-0.5cm zu hoch. Weiter rein geht sie nicht, da ist innen so eine Art Anschlag (sieht aus wie schwarzer Bauschaum). Der Anschlag ist aber gut 2cm vor den Knick Sattelrohr und sind gemessen 39cm Einstecktiefe. Wir sieht das denn bei euch aus?


----------



## Rischar (3. Dezember 2016)

Luk00r schrieb:


> Hab nen Problem mit der Einstecktiefe der 150er Reverb im Capra CF Gr.M Rahmen. Sie guckt 2cm raus, das ist mir etwa 1-0.5cm zu hoch. Weiter rein geht sie nicht, da ist innen so eine Art Anschlag (sieht aus wie schwarzer Bauschaum). Der Anschlag ist aber gut 2cm vor den Knick Sattelrohr und sind gemessen 39cm Einstecktiefe. Wir sieht das denn bei euch aus?


Der Anschlag wird so sein damit die Leistung nicht beschädigt werden kann, vermute ich.


----------



## Fahrradfahrer71 (3. Dezember 2016)

Luk00r schrieb:


> Hab nen Problem mit der Einstecktiefe der 150er Reverb im Capra CF Gr.M Rahmen. Sie guckt 2cm raus, das ist mir etwa 1-0.5cm zu hoch. Weiter rein geht sie nicht, da ist innen so eine Art Anschlag (sieht aus wie schwarzer Bauschaum). Der Anschlag ist aber gut 2cm vor den Knick Sattelrohr und sind gemessen 39cm Einstecktiefe. Wir sieht das denn bei euch aus?



Hi, habe auch ein Capra in M und weil da z.Zt. keine Stütze drin steckt habe ich mal mit der Tachenlampe reingeleuchtet. Beim meinem Rahmen, meine Reverb geht übrigens bis zum Anschlag rein, sind auch Reste von dem schwarzen Zeug drin. Allerdings denke ich nicht das das ein Anschlag sein soll, sondern lediglich Restmaterial ist das nach dem Herstellungsprozess nicht entfernt wurde. Wenn das mein Rahmen wäre, hätte ich kein Problem damit das Zeug mit einem geeigneten Werkzeug rauszuklopfen...


----------



## watzel (4. Dezember 2016)

rad-man schrieb:


> Schon mal mit entüften versucht, was bei jedem hydraulischen System notwendig ist!?


Den Remote-Hebel habe ich bereits entlüftet, was aber nichts gebracht hat.
Hätte mich auch stark gewundert, denn dieser dient ja nur zum Öffnen und Schließen der Hubfunktion.
Bei meiner Problem des Absinkens muss die Sattelstütze an sich geöffnet und entlüftet werden, weil sie in der Hydraulikkammer Luft gezogen hat, so war es jedenfalls bei meiner anderen Reverb.
Das selbst zu machen sehe ich nicht ein, da ja noch Garantie vom Hersteller besteht.


----------



## Fahrradfahrer71 (4. Dezember 2016)

watzel schrieb:


> Den Remote-Hebel habe ich bereits entlüftet, was aber nichts gebracht hat.
> Hätte mich auch stark gewundert, denn dieser dient ja nur zum Öffnen und Schließen der Hubfunktion.
> Bei meiner Problem des Absinkens muss die Sattelstütze an sich geöffnet und entlüftet werden, weil sie in der Hydraulikkammer Luft gezogen hat, so war es jedenfalls bei meiner anderen Reverb.
> Das selbst zu machen sehe ich nicht ein, da ja noch Garantie vom Hersteller besteht.


Bei der Reverb muß man sich einfach angewöhnen das Rad nicht am Sattel hoch zu heben, wenn die Stütze eingefahren ist. Wenn man das verinnerlicht hat, macht sie eigentlich keine Probleme.


----------



## Dani1011 (4. Dezember 2016)

Ich habe wieder Probleme mit meiner Bremse. . . Ich habe das Capra AL mit der Sram DB5. Den hinteren Bremssattel habe ich gestern neu ausgerichtet, weil die Bremse wieder am Klingeln/Schleifen war. Soweit so gut, als ich am selben Tag eine Probefahrt machte, funktionierte auch alles noch super. Irgendwann stellte ich während meiner kleinen Tour fest, dass die Hinterbremse beim Bremsen gluckernde Geräusche macht.  Beim Schieben, vor allem rückwärts, quietscht es am Hinterrad ziemlich laut, und ich meine, auch einen leichten Widerstand zu spüren. Das Quietschen tritt ohne Betätigung der Bremse auf. Mich wundert es, dass es besonders rückwärts so laut ist. Was kann das denn sein???


----------



## flex89 (4. Dezember 2016)

Nabend zusammen,

bin seit 1,5 Monaten stolzer Besitzer eines Capras.
Allerdings habe ich heute schon das zweite Schaltauge verloren und wenn das so weitergeht wird das noch nen teurer Spaß . 
(Das Rad ist wieder seitlich aufs Schaltwerk gefallen, als ich über den Lenker gegangen bin)
Daher meine Frage. Gibt es bereits eine käufliche Variante des Schaltwerksschutz ähnlich wie bei Liteville oder Lapierre????
Könnte mir vorstellen, den Schutz am Innengewinde der Schaltaugenaufnahme zu befestigen.
Hat sich sonst schon wer mal Gedanken gemacht?

Gruss Felix


----------



## watzel (4. Dezember 2016)

Ich persönlich wäre da ganz vorsichtig. Das Schaltauge dient ja als Sollbruchstelle bei ungünstigen Stürzen und ist leicht zu ersetzen. Wenn du nun dein "Schutzblech" dirrkt mit dem Hinterbau verbindest, geht im ungünstigsten Fall die ganze Kraft beim Crash in den Hinterbau, der dann brechen könnte, muss aber nicht..... ich persönlich würde dir davon abraten.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Rischar (4. Dezember 2016)

Dani1011 schrieb:


> Ich habe wieder Probleme mit meiner Bremse. . . Ich habe das Capra AL mit der Sram DB5. Den hinteren Bremssattel habe ich gestern neu ausgerichtet, weil die Bremse wieder am Klingeln/Schleifen war. Soweit so gut, als ich am selben Tag eine Probefahrt machte, funktionierte auch alles noch super. Irgendwann stellte ich während meiner kleinen Tour fest, dass die Hinterbremse beim Bremsen gluckernde Geräusche macht.  Beim Schieben, vor allem rückwärts, quietscht es am Hinterrad ziemlich laut, und ich meine, auch einen leichten Widerstand zu spüren. Das Quietschen tritt ohne Betätigung der Bremse auf. Mich wundert es, dass es besonders rückwärts so laut ist. Was kann das denn sein???


Neu ausrichten. Machst du das richtig...?
Sonst mal die Kolben reinigen.

Und ist die Bremsscheibe nicht verbogen?


----------



## flex89 (4. Dezember 2016)

Hi watzel und danke für deine Antwort. 
Ich glaube die Kraft ,die bei den Stürzen auf den Rahmen wirken würde, wäre wesentlich geringer als bei Sprüngen oder beim Hinterradversetzen. Mache mir da aber schon eher Gedanken wegen der Schaltwerksaufnahme. Wenn die aus dem Rahmen reißen sollte wäre schon sehr bescheiden. Allerdings scheint es bei Liteville ja auch zu funktionieren.


----------



## Stricherjunge (4. Dezember 2016)

flex89 schrieb:


> Nabend zusammen,
> 
> bin seit 1,5 Monaten stolzer Besitzer eines Capras.
> Allerdings habe ich heute schon das zweite Schaltauge verloren und wenn das so weitergeht wird das noch nen teurer Spaß .



Schaltaugen sind bei mir mit dem Capra auch Schnellverschleißteile. Vor allem die Versandkosten nerven.
Was auch cool wäre, wenn man das Schaltauge 3D drucken könnte oder es auf konventionellem Weg günstiger zu haben wäre.

Der kleine Schaltwerkschutz schützt ja nur in einer begrenzten Zahl von Fällen, nämlich dann, wenn das Bike direkt auf den Schutz fällt. Sobald das Bike auf die anderen Stellen vom Schaltwerk fällt ist der Schutzkäfig auch wieder nutzlos.


----------



## Dani1011 (5. Dezember 2016)

Rischar schrieb:


> Neu ausrichten. Machst du das richtig...?
> Sonst mal die Kolben reinigen.
> 
> Und ist die Bremsscheibe nicht verbogen?


Ich habe den Bremssattel so ausgerichtet, wie es in allen mir bekannten Anleitungen beschrieben wird. War auch nicht das erste Mal. Danach lief das Hinterrad ja auch geräuschlos (normale Geräusche vom Freilauf etc. mal ausgenommen). Das Quietschen und Gluckern trat erst während meiner kleinen Tour auf. Dass die Bremsscheibe einen kleinen Schlag hat , kann ich nicht ganz ausschließen, da sie von Anfang an sporadisch mal kurz schleift.
Aber warum ist das Quietschen beim Rückwärtsschieben so stark, während ich beim normalen Fahren nichts höre? Das wundert mich.
Als nächstes werde ich die Bremse mal reinigen.
Hat noch jemand eine Idee?
Ist es überhaupt die Bremse oder werden die Geräusche von etwas anderem verursacht?


----------



## thomaso (5. Dezember 2016)

Dani1011 schrieb:


> Ich habe den Bremssattel so ausgerichtet, wie es in allen mir bekannten Anleitungen beschrieben wird. War auch nicht das erste Mal. Danach lief das Hinterrad ja auch geräuschlos (normale Geräusche vom Freilauf etc. mal ausgenommen). Das Quietschen und Gluckern trat erst während meiner kleinen Tour auf. Dass die Bremsscheibe einen kleinen Schlag hat , kann ich nicht ganz ausschließen, da sie von Anfang an sporadisch mal kurz schleift.
> Aber warum ist das Quietschen beim Rückwärtsschieben so stark, während ich beim normalen Fahren nichts höre? Das wundert mich.
> Als nächstes werde ich die Bremse mal reinigen.
> Hat noch jemand eine Idee?
> Ist es überhaupt die Bremse oder werden die Geräusche von etwas anderem verursacht?


Meine Bremsscheiben hatten auch leichte Dellen... Hab diese dann im Laufe eines anderen Schadens eingeschickt.


----------



## Dani1011 (5. Dezember 2016)

@thomaso: Hat YT Deine Bremsscheiben getauscht? Ich meine, gelesen zu haben, dass Bremsscheiben als Verschleißmaterial gelten und nicht von der Garantie gedeckt werden.


----------



## thomaso (5. Dezember 2016)

Dani1011 schrieb:


> @thomaso: Hat YT Deine Bremsscheiben getauscht? Ich meine, gelesen zu haben, dass Bremsscheiben als Verschleißmaterial gelten und nicht von der Garantie gedeckt werden.


Mein Bike ist noch bei YT, keine Ahnung.
Vom Support wurde mir gesagt, dass ich sie einfach einschicken soll...


----------



## derbenno (7. Dezember 2016)

Da ja leider alle Capra Carbon Rahmen in L ausverkauft sind, würde ich mir nur nen Carbon Rahmen im Bikemarkt holen und ein Alu Capra (Komplettbike) dazu kaufen. Dann alles auf den Carbon Rahmen umbauen und den Alu Rahmen verkaufen. Was meint ihr bringt nen Alu Capra Rahmen im Bikemarkt? Ich hätte so 650-800 Euro angepeilt.. Was denkt ihr?


----------



## thomaso (7. Dezember 2016)

derbenno schrieb:


> Da ja leider alle Capra Carbon Rahmen in L ausverkauft sind, würde ich mir nur nen Carbon Rahmen im Bikemarkt holen und ein Alu Capra (Komplettbike) dazu kaufen. Dann alles auf den Carbon Rahmen umbauen und den Alu Rahmen verkaufen. Was meint ihr bringt nen Alu Capra Rahmen im Bikemarkt? Ich hätte so 650-800 Euro angepeilt.. Was denkt ihr?


Klingt realistisch, setz ihn mal mit 1k an. Immerhin sind die crash replacement rahmen preislich ziemlich ähnlich


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## watzel (7. Dezember 2016)

Kann mir flott einer sagen, ob ich ein Spezialwerkzeug brauche, um das Ritzel von der Kurbel zu schrauben? Ist das die selbe Nuss wie für die Kassette?

Danke schon mal


----------



## Fahrradfahrer71 (7. Dezember 2016)

watzel schrieb:


> Kann mir flott einer sagen, ob ich ein Spezialwerkzeug brauche, um das Ritzel von der Kurbel zu schrauben? Ist das die selbe Nuss wie für die Kassette?
> 
> Danke schon mal




Welche Kurbel, Cinch-System? Wenn ja, dann sowas... https://www.rosebikes.de/artikel/ic...cgfehuopVdCk2DjmbsgGPej3BgE4i9_pgvRoCCerw_wcB


----------



## gecco1 (8. Dezember 2016)

entschuldigt die Frage aber hat das aktuelle  Capra AL Bike vorne 1 oder 2 Kettenblätter?
https://www.yt-industries.com/detail/index/sArticle/541/sCategory/77


----------



## Lightning_AL (8. Dezember 2016)

gecco1 schrieb:


> entschuldigt die Frage aber hat das aktuelle  Capra Bike vorne 1 oder 2 Kettenblätter?
> https://www.yt-industries.com/detail/index/sArticle/541/sCategory/77



Das hat nur ein Kettenblatt vorne.

Gruß
Andreas


----------



## thomaso (8. Dezember 2016)

gecco1 schrieb:


> entschuldigt die Frage aber hat das aktuelle  Capra AL Bike vorne 1 oder 2 Kettenblätter?
> https://www.yt-industries.com/detail/index/sArticle/541/sCategory/77


Gibts meines wissens sowohl 2 fach als auch 1 fach.


----------



## frank70 (8. Dezember 2016)

das al gibt's nur einfach, das al comp 2 ist zweifach


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## watzel (8. Dezember 2016)

Habe heut ab der oberen linken Kettenstrebe auf Höhe der Bremsaufnahme ein kleines Loch gefunde. Ist dieses bekannt und Produktionsbedingt oder muss ich mir Sorgen machen?

Könnt ihr bei euch mal nachschauen?


----------



## Markus-Freeride (8. Dezember 2016)

watzel schrieb:


> Habe heut ab der oberen linken Kettenstrebe auf Höhe der Bremsaufnahme ein kleines Loch gefunde. Ist dieses bekannt und Produktionsbedingt oder muss ich mir Sorgen machen?
> 
> Könnt ihr bei euch mal nachschauen?



Alles gut, ist Serie


----------



## Manjk (9. Dezember 2016)

watzel schrieb:


> Habe heut ab der oberen linken Kettenstrebe auf Höhe der Bremsaufnahme ein kleines Loch gefunde. Ist dieses bekannt und Produktionsbedingt oder muss ich mir Sorgen machen?
> 
> Könnt ihr bei euch mal nachschauen?



Du wirst feststellen, dass es an weiteren Orten noch kleine Löcher im Rahmen hat (zBsp unten beim Bottom Bracket). Die Löcher dienen dazu, dass das Wasser ablaufen kann, sonst würde Deine Ziege zu stinken beginnen...(Ds war meine Überlegung) oder irgendwann an die 20 kg schwer sein...


----------



## Deleted 357162 (9. Dezember 2016)

weils mich irgendwie reizt...

passt ein 222/70 dhx2 ins captra?

passen im sinne von Physikalisch und Dämpfungstechnisch...

ist der Captra hinterbau so progressiv das er eine lineare federkinematik verkraftet?

roli


----------



## thomaso (9. Dezember 2016)

coopera schrieb:


> weils mich irgendwie reizt...
> 
> passt ein 222/70 dhx2 ins captra?
> 
> ...


Wegen platz im rahmen, mir wurde vom yt support gesagt, das fox dämpfer aufgrund von bis zu 4mm schwankungen in der einbaulänge nicht immer in den rahmen passen. Du musst also, wenn du einen kaufst, darauf achten, dass er keine überlänge hat.


----------



## Deleted 357162 (9. Dezember 2016)

ok wie misst man das?

quasi muss der vollausgefahren 222mm haben auge zu auge?

und vom hinterbau?

ist der capra ausreichen progessiv um mit nem coildämpfer klarzukommen...

ich hab mal den ccdb rechner angeschmissen, der sagt bei 170/70 und leicht über 80 kilo ne 350 feder... ev auch ne 300 bei 33%sag


----------



## thomaso (9. Dezember 2016)

coopera schrieb:


> ok wie misst man das?
> 
> quasi muss der vollausgefahren 222mm haben auge zu auge?
> 
> ...


Ja.
Wurde in diesem thread auch schon gefragt, ein vivid coil scheint sich gut zu machen.
Über die federhärte weis ich leider nix.


----------



## Manjk (9. Dezember 2016)

thomaso schrieb:


> Ja.
> Wurde in diesem thread auch schon gefragt, ein vivid coil scheint sich gut zu machen.
> Über die federhärte weis ich leider nix.



Ich habe den Ausflug ins Vivid Land gemacht und es hat mich nicht überzeugt. Obwohl ein linearer Dämpfer sehr gut zum Hinterbau des Capras passt. Dennoch war die Performance nicht zu frieden stellend. Ich hatte das Gefühl zu wenig Feedback vom Hinterrad zu bekommen, obwohl man über alles drüber brettert. Der Hinterbau fühlt sich schwabelig an und man versinkt im Federweg.

Beim Tues bin ich super zu frieden mit dem Vivid, aber beim Capra passt mir der Luftdämpfer besser. Natürlich ist der Monarch Plus RCT3 schneller am Limit, aber es gibt noch andere Dämpfer. 

Ein Kollege probiert zur Zeit den CCDB Coil aus und soll ziemlich gut sein =).


----------



## Deleted 357162 (9. Dezember 2016)

Manjk schrieb:


> Ein Kollege probiert zur Zeit den CCDB Coil aus und soll ziemlich gut sein =).



ich meine ccdb coil und dhx2 geben sich nicht viel von der performance

ich höre aus deinem Post das es hinerbau/dämpfer Zusammenpassten aber der dämpfer an sich nicht zufriedenstellend war ?

roli


----------



## Manjk (11. Dezember 2016)

coopera schrieb:


> ich meine ccdb coil und dhx2 geben sich nicht viel von der performance
> 
> ich höre aus deinem Post das es hinerbau/dämpfer Zusammenpassten aber der dämpfer an sich nicht zufriedenstellend war ?
> 
> roli



richtig. =)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## watzel (11. Dezember 2016)

Speci007 schrieb:


> Wei lange hat's gedauert?


Reverb habe ich nach genau 7Werktagen zurück bekommen, wurde repariert, nicht ersetzt. Nur leider bekomme ich den Shifter nicht entlüftet. Schon mehr mal versucht, ich drücke immer wieder ins Leere, somit konnte ich die Reverb noch nicht testen. Werde morgen mejn Glück nochmal erneut versuchen, nach 5 versuchen und allen mir bekannten Tricks habe ich es heute sein gelassen....


----------



## darkrider23 (11. Dezember 2016)

ich weiß gar nicht, ob ich mich über die reverb in meinem zukünftigen capra freuen soll, wenn ich die berichte hier lese..
habe momentan ne 130€ kindshock montiert und hatte in 4 jahren noch NIE ein problem!


----------



## Manjk (11. Dezember 2016)

watzel schrieb:


> Reverb habe ich nach genau 7Werktagen zurück bekommen, wurde repariert, nicht ersetzt. Nur leider bekomme ich den Shifter nicht entlüftet. Schon mehr mal versucht, ich drücke immer wieder ins Leere, somit konnte ich die Reverb noch nicht testen. Werde morgen mejn Glück nochmal erneut versuchen, nach 5 versuchen und allen mir bekannten Tricks habe ich es heute sein gelassen....







 ist noch ein guter Tutorial. Wenn Du nur entlüften willst kannst Du auch nur vorne Entlüften.


----------



## watzel (11. Dezember 2016)

Danke, kenne ich aber leider auch schon. Vielleicht war heute auch einfach der Wurm drin, ist ja auch nicht mejne erste Reverb, aber sowas hab ich noch nie erlebt -.-


----------



## Manjk (11. Dezember 2016)

Hmmm...eigenartig. Bei mir hat sich herausgestellt, dass die Leitung undicht war und nach her hats funktioniert!


----------



## DasOZ (11. Dezember 2016)

abgesehen davon, dass es ne wahnwitzige Vorstellung ist, die beiden Jungs gleichzeitig auf einem Trail zu treffen.... Neues Farbschema? Silber/Schwatz? Sexy...

https://www.instagram.com/p/BN4-wHlh9Cf/


----------



## Manjk (11. Dezember 2016)

DasOZ schrieb:


> abgesehen davon, dass es ne wahnwitzige Vorstellung ist, die beiden Jungs gleichzeitig auf einem Trail zu treffen.... Neues Farbschema? Silber/Schwatz? Sexy...
> 
> https://www.instagram.com/p/BN4-wHlh9Cf/



Sieht aber eher nach nem Jeffsy aus =).


----------



## DasOZ (12. Dezember 2016)

ui, da haste Recht... aber silber gabs da auch noch nicht, oder? Laufräder scheinen mir auf den ersten Blick auch nicht 29" zu sein... Januar ist ja nicht mehr weit weg, da werden sich die Fragen dann von selbst beantworten.


----------



## Manjk (12. Dezember 2016)

DasOZ schrieb:


> ui, da haste Recht... aber silber gabs da auch noch nicht, oder? Laufräder scheinen mir auf den ersten Blick auch nicht 29" zu sein... Januar ist ja nicht mehr weit weg, da werden sich die Fragen dann von selbst beantworten.



Da hast Du Recht, scheint ein 27.5 Trail Bike zu sein. Gibt noch ein anderes Bild...https://www.instagram.com/aarongwin1/  und https://www.instagram.com/p/BN4ymrQDCVo/?taken-by=cpendrel


Haha...bald wird der Begriff Silberpfeil nicht mehr mit Nico Rosberg in Verbindung gebracht werden, sondern mit Aaron Gwin. Jemand hat in einem anderen Forum geschrieben, dass es ein LE von ihm geben wird. Das Bike scheint mit seinen Komponenten ausgerüstet zu sein und hat einen FOX Float X Dämpfer.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## thomaso (12. Dezember 2016)

Das sieht aber rund-um erneuert aus, dabei hab ich mir mein Capra grad erst gekauft.
Muss aber sagen, das mir das jetzige capra besser gefällt, sieht irgendwie massiver (vermutlich deutlich schwerer) aus.


----------



## Michael_MTB (12. Dezember 2016)

Hallo,
hat einer von euch auch seine BOS Deville gegen eine 2017er FOX 36 getauscht bekommen und kann was zu seinem Setup sagen?


----------



## darkrider23 (12. Dezember 2016)

Ist doch ganz eindeutig ein Jeffsy und hat demnach nichts mit dem Capra zu tun. Auf der Schwinge sieht man die ja auch die 3 Buchstaben


----------



## thomaso (12. Dezember 2016)

darkrider23 schrieb:


> Ist doch ganz eindeutig ein Jeffsy und hat demnach nichts mit dem Capra zu tun. Auf der Schwinge sieht man die ja auch die 3 Buchstaben


Habs auch gesehen.
Am andern bild sieht die gabel nur recht lang aus...


----------



## Manjk (12. Dezember 2016)

thomaso schrieb:


> Habs auch gesehen.
> Am andern bild sieht die gabel nur recht lang aus...



Naja bin mir nicht sicher, ob es das Jeffsy mit 29" LR ist, aber wir werden sicherlich bald aufgeklärt =).


----------



## Fahrradfahrer71 (12. Dezember 2016)

Manjk schrieb:


> Naja bin mir nicht sicher, ob es das Jeffsy mit 29" LR ist, aber wir werden sicherlich bald aufgeklärt =).




Was soll die Aufregung, das ist doch eineindeutig ein Jeffsy!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## watzel (12. Dezember 2016)

Manjk schrieb:


> Hmmm...eigenartig. Bei mir hat sich herausgestellt, dass die Leitung undicht war und nach her hats funktioniert!


Habe jetzt noch eine letzte Hoffnung, dass es eine Undichtigkeit an der schwarzen Überwurfmutter gibt, die wird ja u.a. in die Leitung mit einem selbstschneidendem Gewinde geschraubt. Hatte sie zwecks demontage schon ein paar Mal ab, wvlt dichtet das Gewinde nicht mehr ab. Wenn es das nicht ist, bin ich ratlos....aber auch ne Frechheit das Sram mir die leere Leitung geschickt hat und das Gesamtsystem anscheinend nicht überprüft hat..


----------



## Skydiver81 (14. Dezember 2016)

Moin

ich würde gern mein Tues CF gegen ein Capra tauschen, wenn jemand Interesse hat kann er sich gern per PN melden.


----------



## Starcraft (14. Dezember 2016)

Hey Leute,

entschuldigt bitte vorweg, falls es schon mal Thema war. 

Ich spiele mit dem Gedanken, mir im nächsten Jahr ein Capra zuzulegen. Nun interessieren mich allerdings Plus Bike auch sehr. Besteht da eventuell die Möglichkeit, das Capra auf dicke Puschen zu stellen ? Sprich 40mm Felgen z.b. und dann Reifenbreite von 2,6" (oder mehr) ?? Hat sich da schon mal wer mit beschäftigt ? Oder ist es beim Capra nicht so dicke mit der Reifenfreiheit ?

Liebe Grüße,

Fabi


----------



## frank70 (14. Dezember 2016)

vergiss es,viel zu wenig platz


----------



## Manjk (14. Dezember 2016)

Starcraft schrieb:


> Hey Leute,
> 
> entschuldigt bitte vorweg, falls es schon mal Thema war.
> 
> ...



Am vorder Rad bin ich in dieser Saison den DHF 2.5 gefahren, dieser hat ansich sehr gut funktioniert. Das Capra ist nicht bekannt, dass der Platz am Hinterbau spatzig ist und mehr als 2.5 kann zum Problem führen, so dass bei Schlamm alles zu ist (in diesem Thread hat jemand das Capra auf 2.8 Reifen gestellt).
2.6 Reifen gibt es fast nicht, wenn musst Du direkt auf 2.8 gehen (z.Bsp Maxxis & Schwalbe) und das ist keine optimale Lösung!


----------



## Starcraft (14. Dezember 2016)

Ok, dankeschön  Dann werd ich mir mal n kopf machen und Geld sparen  Kommt Zeit, kommt Rad


----------



## thomaso (14. Dezember 2016)

Starcraft schrieb:


> Hey Leute,
> 
> entschuldigt bitte vorweg, falls es schon mal Thema war.
> 
> ...


Ich meine gelesen zu haben, dass 2.5 hart an der grenze ist...


----------



## Fischi23 (15. Dezember 2016)

Hey,

überleg mit ein Capra AL 2016 Black Pearl zu holen.

Gibt es zu dem Bike hier jemanden der Erfahrungen damit gemacht hat?


----------



## Deleted 357162 (15. Dezember 2016)

Starcraft schrieb:


> Hat sich da schon mal wer mit beschäftigt ? Oder ist es beim Capra nicht so dicke mit der Reifenfreiheit ?



Ja hab ich

ich hab mal kurz nen 2,8er Schwalbe auf ner 35iw Felge drinnen gehabt weil ich auf nen Reifen gewartet hab und ich mir gedach hab... hey das interessiert sicher einige wieviel geht...

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/t/yt-industries-capra-27-5.732961/page-114

ich denke so wie viele da kann man nicht fahren, außer wenns staubtrocken ist...

2.5er maxxis dürfte Ende sein... die haben 63-64 auf der 35iw Felge...

ich hab meins gestern fertig gebaut...

*YT CAPRA L*
FOX 36 180
Float X2
Pancho Stratos 35 mit 2,5 DHF und 2,3 AGGRESSOR in DD
Hope Kurbel 170(passt ins Racefaceinnenlager)
Hope Race Evo E4 203/183
E13 9-44
Shimano XT
Easton Havoc 35 vorbau
Santa Cruz Carbon lenker
Syntace Titan Flat pedale
KS Lef 150 Vario

macht 14.1 kilo Fahrfertig und nen mächtigen Lenkwinkel

















ich trag mich irgendwie noch mit dem Gedanken ne Marzocchi 350 NCR Titan in 170 einzubauen, falls die mal irgendwo zu bekomen ist...
wenn mal 170er Vario in Mechanisch und bezahlbar und verfügbar da sind wird noch getauscht...

aggressor in 2,4 oder 2,5 bzw ein DHR2 in 2,5 und ein DHF in 2,6 wären dann endausbaustufe aber das wird noch ein wenig dauern...


Roli


----------



## Haukejunior (15. Dezember 2016)

Zeig mal nen Bild @coopera bitte


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 357162 (15. Dezember 2016)

Haukejunior schrieb:


> Zeig mal nen Bild @coopera bitte



Klar, hab ich oben dazgefügt


----------



## watzel (15. Dezember 2016)

Sehr schick, den Aggressor muss ich mir auch mal draufpacken.
Mensch, mein Herz schlägt ja immer etwas höher, wenn ich unseren wunderschönen Rahmen sehe <3


----------



## Stricherjunge (15. Dezember 2016)

Fischi23 schrieb:


> Hey,
> 
> überleg mit ein Capra AL 2016 Black Pearl zu holen.
> 
> Gibt es zu dem Bike hier jemanden der Erfahrungen damit gemacht hat?



Seit vier Monaten problemlos im Gebrauch. Nur der Dämpfer verliert bei Kälte irgendwie Luft, was sich wahrscheinlich durch das nachfetten der Dichtungen beheben lassen würde. Ansonsten top Bike.


----------



## Thebike69 (15. Dezember 2016)

coopera schrieb:


> Ja hab ich
> 
> ich hab mal kurz nen 2,8er Schwalbe auf ner 35iw Felge drinnen gehabt weil ich auf nen Reifen gewartet hab und ich mir gedach hab... hey das interessiert sicher einige wieviel geht...
> 
> ...



14.1kg ist der Alurahmen sehr schwer beim Capra?


----------



## Deleted 357162 (15. Dezember 2016)

Thebike69 schrieb:


> 14.1kg ist der Alurahmen sehr schwer beim Capra?



wies beim Alurahmen ausschaut kann ich dir nicht sagen, aber bei meinem Carbonrahmen ist sicher der Float X2 keine leichtgewicht, und die zwei Maxxis DD karkassen schlagen sicher mit 400g zu 

also wenns sein muss ist sicher 13,5 machbar, aber dann wirs schon mal eng...

aber ehrlich gesagt... 500g auf oder ab, da ist man dann bei der Klasse mit den Schlappen fehl am platz...

roli


----------



## Fahrradfahrer71 (15. Dezember 2016)

coopera schrieb:


> Klar, hab ich oben dazgefügt


Mit der Leitung der LEV könntest du auch noch durch den Hauptrahmen gehen...


----------



## impressive (15. Dezember 2016)

kurze Frage zum Capra, möchte gerne meine Kurbel tauschen (RF Turbine 24er Durchmesser)
eine XX1 Kurbel (30er Durchmesser einbauen), seh ich das richtig dass ich das PF30->X-Type Tretlager tauschen muss?


----------



## Fahrradfahrer71 (15. Dezember 2016)

Wieso hat deine Turbine-Achse 24mm Durchmesser, meine hatte 30!


----------



## impressive (16. Dezember 2016)

Mein Capra ist von Oktober 2014, und doe Turbine hat nen festen Spider, weiß nicht ob es da andere/neuere Versionen gibt


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Dansen (19. Dezember 2016)

Moin. Habe gerade das Capra comp1 zusammengebaut und bin auf folgendes Problem gestoßen. Wenn man das Laufrad in die Lyrik Gabel  einsetzt sackt es durch, so dass das Loch fuer die Steckachse versetzt ist und man im Grunde das Laufrad wieder hochheben muss und ausrichten muss um die Steckachse reinzubekommen(Rad auf dem Kopf).Das kann doch nicht normal sein. Bei meinen bisherigen Bikes bzw. Gabeln war es immer perfekt ausgerichtet. Fehlerhaft? Falsche Laufrad Kappe? YT Anfrage ist raus, bisher kein Antwort. Jemand ne Antwort parat . Danke im voraus! Gruss Daniel


----------



## Thebike69 (19. Dezember 2016)

Dansen schrieb:


> Moin. Habe gerade das Capra comp1 zusammengebaut und bin auf folgendes Problem gestoßen. Wenn man das Laufrad in die Lyrik Gabel  einsetzt sackt es durch, so dass das Loch fuer die Steckachse versetzt ist und man im Grunde das Laufrad wieder hochheben muss und ausrichten muss um die Steckachse reinzubekommen(Rad auf dem Kopf).Das kann doch nicht normal sein. Bei meinen bisherigen Bikes bzw. Gabeln war es immer perfekt ausgerichtet. Fehlerhaft? Falsche Laufrad Kappe? YT Anfrage ist raus, bisher kein Antwort. Jemand ne Antwort parat . Danke im voraus! Gruss Daniel



1x die komplette Luft aus der Lyrik lassen und neu aufpumpen


----------



## frank70 (19. Dezember 2016)

hab ich oder du das Problem von Dansen falsch verstanden?


----------



## acromaster1 (19. Dezember 2016)

Hey Dansen,
ja das ist normal, das Laufrad wird nur durch die Achse in der Gabel positioniert, es ist nicht so wie z.B. an der Hinterachse, dass man zuerst das Laufrad einsetzt und das dann schon Positioniert ist.
Hab gelesen, dass man solche Torque Caps mit Sram Laufrädern verwenden kann, was dazu führt, dass das Laufrad eben nur durch die Achse positioniert wird. https://www.bike-components.de/de/S...X0-Nabe-Rise-60-XX-Roam-30-40-Rail-40-p47265/

Ist etwas ungeschickt, aber nicht weiter schlimm


----------



## Dansen (19. Dezember 2016)

Er! Hat nix mit Luftdruck zu tun...


----------



## acromaster1 (19. Dezember 2016)

Ist bei mir auch so, liegt eben daran, dass man die Lyrik eben mit diesen Torque caps verwenden kann, wenn man möchte.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Dansen (19. Dezember 2016)

Ah Ok....Und mit diesen Torque caps würde es einheitlich sein...?Geldmacherei! Fuer die DT Swiss Raeder gibts die ja eh noch nicht, oder?
Vielen Dank aber für die schnelle Antwort.


----------



## acromaster1 (19. Dezember 2016)

Die Torque Caps gibt es soweit ich weis für Sram Laufräder. Haben ja theoretisch schon einen technischen Vorteil gegenüber der "Normalen" Steckachse, glaube aber kaum, dass man den als durchschnittlicher Fahrer bemerkt. Auch mit den Torque Caps ist das Vorderrad nur über die Achse positioniert.


----------



## Michael_MTB (20. Dezember 2016)

Schnappschuss mit neuer Gabel:





passt optisch gut ins Capra.
Ordentliche Testfahrt steht leider noch aus.

Wurde von YT gegen meine reklamierte BOS Deville getauscht.
Es gäbe wohl große Probleme bei der Reklamationsabwicklung mit BOS.


----------



## juh (20. Dezember 2016)

Hi,
hast du die 36 als Factory mit Kashima bekommen?

NAchtrag: Augen auf vorm Posten. Ist eine Performance elite - aber auf dem Bild sehen die Standrohre sehr nach Kashimabeschichtung aus. Sind die in Echt heller?
Welche Einstellmöglichkeiten hat die Gabel (HSC?, LSC?)?


----------



## thomaso (20. Dezember 2016)

juh schrieb:


> Hi,
> hast du die 36 als Factory mit Kashima bekommen?
> 
> NAchtrag: Augen auf vorm Posten. Ist eine Performance elite - aber auf dem Bild sehen die Standrohre sehr nach Kashimabeschichtung aus. Sind die in Echt heller?
> Welche Einstellmöglichkeiten hat die Gabel (HSC?, LSC?)?


Kashima Beschichtung ist Gold, die der Performance Elite schwarz.
Normalerweise die gleichen wie eine Factory, müsste auch die FIT4 Kartusche haben....
Eine Performance Elite ist eine Factory ohne Kashima


----------



## Michael_MTB (20. Dezember 2016)

juh schrieb:


> Hi,
> hast du die 36 als Factory mit Kashima bekommen?
> 
> NAchtrag: Augen auf vorm Posten. Ist eine Performance elite - aber auf dem Bild sehen die Standrohre sehr nach Kashimabeschichtung aus. Sind die in Echt heller?
> Welche Einstellmöglichkeiten hat die Gabel (HSC?, LSC?)?



Gelabelt ist die Gabel als Performance Elite, von YT wurde mir gesagt das ich mich nicht wundern soll das es die Gabel nicht im freien handel gibt, es handelt sich um ein reines OEM Produkt. Die Gabel hat HSC und LSC und die neue FIT4 Kartusche.
Meiner Meinung nach unterscheidet sie sich nur in der Beschichtung von der Factory.



thomaso schrieb:


> Kashima Beschichtung ist Gold, die der Performance Elite schwarz.
> Normalerweise die gleichen wie eine Factory, müsste auch die FIT4 Kartusche haben....
> Eine Performance Elite ist eine Factory ohne Kashima



genau so denke ich auch.


----------



## juh (20. Dezember 2016)

Danke,
offensichtlich hat mich mein Handy in der Farbwahrnehmung in die Irre geführt. Ich bekkomme ebenfalls diese Gabel statt der BOS - passt ja dann mit den Einstellungen.
Viele Grüße, Jörg


----------



## Fahrradfahrer71 (20. Dezember 2016)

Verkaufe meinen neuen unbenutzten LRS - falls jemand einen günstigen Zweit-LRS sucht... http://www.ebay.de/itm/162325731743?ssPageName=STRK:MESELX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1558.l2649


----------



## Freerider1504 (21. Dezember 2016)

@Michael_MTB 

Gefällt mir mit der schwarzen Fox extrem gut


----------



## Michael_MTB (21. Dezember 2016)

Freerider1504 schrieb:


> @Michael_MTB
> 
> Gefällt mir mit der schwarzen Fox extrem gut


Danke,
Als Dämpfer habe ich mir noch nen Marzocchi Moto C2R mit Titanfeder zugelegt


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Manjk (21. Dezember 2016)

Michael_MTB schrieb:


> Danke,
> Als Dämpfer habe ich mir noch nen Marzocchi Moto C2R mit Titanfeder zugelegt



Sieht echt nice aus, aber der Dämpfer passt nicht mehr ganz ins Bild! Bin gespannt wie es mit Coil dann aussieht!


----------



## Freerider1504 (21. Dezember 2016)

Michael_MTB schrieb:


> Danke,
> Als Dämpfer habe ich mir noch nen Marzocchi Moto C2R mit Titanfeder zugelegt



Sieht dann nochmal geiler aus, sollten 2017 mal wieder zusammen ballern gehen


----------



## Deleted 357162 (21. Dezember 2016)

Michael_MTB schrieb:


> Danke,
> Als Dämpfer habe ich mir noch nen Marzocchi Moto C2R mit Titanfeder zugelegt



Bin mal gespann was du sagst, ich liebäugle ja mit dem FOx  DHx2 mit CS und sls Feder


----------



## Black-Down (21. Dezember 2016)

Nabend allerseits 


ich bin neu hier in diesem Thema und Grüße mal in die Runde der Capra Fans


----------



## Black-Down (21. Dezember 2016)

Ich hab nach vielen DH Bikes nun alles verkauft und mir statt 2 Bikes ein einziges Taugliches für alles aufgebaut

Aufgrund von einigen Unwegsamkeiten bin ich jedoch noch nicht zum fahren gekommen.

Hier mal mein Capra :









Frame CF Pro 2016 in L
11x1 komplette SLX der neuesten Generation 11x42 und 32er Kettenblatt und I Spec II Hebel
Saint Pedals
Veltec ETR Lrs
Spank 777 Evo Spike + Spank Vorbau
KS Lev
Der Dämpfer war schon bei Fox zum Recall mit Umrüstung der Druckstufeneinheit
Fox 36 Float Factory 180
VR Maxxis Ardent
HR Maxxis Minion SS
KeFü Deckas Mini


----------



## watzel (21. Dezember 2016)

Sehr schick, was wiegt das Teil?
Ich hab auch noch ein Tues von 2011, seit diesem Sommer auch das Capra, DH wurde seitdem nicht mehr bewegt.....Ich bringe es aber auch nicht übers heez, dass du zu verkaufen.
Viel bekomme ich dafür ja eh nicht mehr....


----------



## Black-Down (21. Dezember 2016)

watzel schrieb:


> Sehr schick, was wiegt das Teil?
> Ich hab auch noch ein Tues von 2011, seit diesem Sommer auch das Capra, DH wurde seitdem nicht mehr bewegt.....Ich bringe es aber auch nicht übers heez, dass du zu verkaufen.
> Viel bekomme ich dafür ja eh nicht mehr....


Danke ;-)
ich wiege es heute noch in der Firma da hab ich ne geeichte Waage 

ja na ich hab wirklich schweren Herzens mein Demo und mein Sp Enduro verkauft aber seit Finale im September hab ich gemerkt,dass ein aktuelles Enduro wohl genügt


----------



## Black-Down (21. Dezember 2016)

13,8 Kg


----------



## Last-Order (21. Dezember 2016)

Hallo zusammen. Bin gerade daran mir ein neues Bike zu bestellen.

Schwanke aber noch zwischen einem Capra und einem Litewille 301. Könnt ihr mir vielleicht die Unterschiede bei Geometrie und Faheigenschaften vermitteln?

Könnte das 301 schonmal fahren und es war ganz gut. Passt vom Anspruch zudem was ich fahren möchte. Das Capra gefällt mir dennoch recht gut was den Federweg angeht.

Freue mich über ein paar helfende antworten.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Sushi1976 (21. Dezember 2016)

Puh, für mich zwei grundverschiedene Bikes, das Capra ist schon wirklich fast ein Mini Downhiller. Bin das Alu Capra vom Bruder schon mal gefahren, war begeistert. 
Das Liteville 301 find ich persönlich eher hässlich, bin es aber noch nicht gefahren....
Ich würde aber das Capra wählen, funktioniert top....

Gruß Marco 


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## thomaso (21. Dezember 2016)

Last-Order schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen. Bin gerade daran mir ein neues Bike zu bestellen.
> 
> Schwanke aber noch zwischen einem Capra und einem Litewille 301. Könnt ihr mir vielleicht die Unterschiede bei Geometrie und Faheigenschaften vermitteln?
> 
> ...


Das sind doch 2 vollkommen verschiedene Bikes. Auf Seiten von Liteville ein "Tourenenduro" nicht gebaut für Parks etc. & dann das Capra, mehr oder weniger gebaut für Bikeparks ohne Shuttle.


----------



## matzdab (21. Dezember 2016)

Last-Order schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen. Bin gerade daran mir ein neues Bike zu bestellen.
> 
> Schwanke aber noch zwischen einem Capra und einem Litewille 301. Könnt ihr mir vielleicht die Unterschiede bei Geometrie und Faheigenschaften vermitteln?
> 
> ...



Ich kann da nur zustimmen, das Capra ist eher ein Enduro, und das 301 ein Zahnarzt.... äh, sorry... Tourenbike ;-) Kannst das Capra aber gut mit dem 601 von Liteville vergleichen, jedoch zahlst du für den 601er Alurahmen soviel wie für den Carbon von YT.  Das Liteville ist ein echt teures Gerät (deshalb der Ausrutscher bzgl. des Kauleistendoctors) und meist baut man es sich selbst zusammen. 

Das Capra ist auf Trails jedoch auf Grund des enorm flachen Lenkwinkels und der kurzen Kettenstrebe wesentlich verspielter. Durfte beide fahren, bin aber stolzer Besitzer eines Capra.


----------



## Last-Order (21. Dezember 2016)

Das mit den kurzen Kettenstreben gefällt mir nicht an dem Bike. Der Rest ist ganz gut.

Hatte im vergangenen Frühjahr ein Specialized Enduro und ein Devinci Spartan getestet. Das Specialized war unglaublich nervös das ich mich immer unsicher fühlte. Beim Vergleich zum spartan kam dann der Unterschied mit den streben zu Tage.

Wenn das beim Capra ähnlich ist wie beim Specialized ist das ein K.O. Kriterium. Das halte ich für eine Modeerscheinung. Lange läuft, wie beim Skifahren.


----------



## Last-Order (21. Dezember 2016)

Danke aber für die schnellen Antworten.


----------



## thomaso (21. Dezember 2016)

Last-Order schrieb:


> Das mit den kurzen Kettenstreben gefällt mir nicht an dem Bike. Der Rest ist ganz gut.
> 
> Hatte im vergangenen Frühjahr ein Specialized Enduro und ein Devinci Spartan getestet. Das Specialized war unglaublich nervös das ich mich immer unsicher fühlte. Beim Vergleich zum spartan kam dann der Unterschied mit den streben zu Tage.
> 
> Wenn das beim Capra ähnlich ist wie beim Specialized ist das ein K.O. Kriterium. Das halte ich für eine Modeerscheinung. Lange läuft, wie beim Skifahren.


Man fährt ja auch keinen Slalom mit Abfahrtsski.
Durch den flachen Lenkwinkel ist das Capra in meinen Augen trotzdem ziemlich laufruhig.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Black-Down (21. Dezember 2016)

Last-Order schrieb:


> Das mit den kurzen Kettenstreben gefällt mir nicht an dem Bike. Der Rest ist ganz gut.
> 
> Hatte im vergangenen Frühjahr ein Specialized Enduro und ein Devinci Spartan getestet. Das Specialized war unglaublich nervös das ich mich immer unsicher fühlte. Beim Vergleich zum spartan kam dann der Unterschied mit den streben zu Tage.
> 
> Wenn das beim Capra ähnlich ist wie beim Specialized ist das ein K.O. Kriterium. Das halte ich für eine Modeerscheinung. Lange läuft, wie beim Skifahren.


Vergleiche doch einfach mal die Länge der Kettenstreben bevor Du so ein Urteil fällst
Ich hatte eine Enduro 2010 und ein Demo 2012
Das Enduro war geotechnisch noch nicht soweit und dein Gefühl der Unsicherheit hatte ich auch
Das Demo hatte eine schön kurze Kettenstrebe und war schön agil aber trotzem laufruhig


----------



## Rischar (21. Dezember 2016)

Ein aktuelles Specialized Enduro nervös? Nein. Und dann soll noch das 301 besser sein? Dann stimmte irgendwas nicht.
Das capra ist jedenfalls bergab um Längen besser. Bergauf ist das 301 sicherlich vorne. 

Stellt sich wie immer die Frage, was, wo und wie du fahren willst


----------



## Last-Order (21. Dezember 2016)

War ein 2015 Enduro. Von allen getesteten Rädern gefühlt sehr schnell. Der Vergleich mit strava war dann aber so eindeutig das ich es mittels Stoppuhr vergleichen musste. Im Schnitt war es dann knapp 20-25 Sekunden langsamer. Bin daraufhin mit der 29 Version davon gefahren und das war dafür megaschnell und fühlte sich sehr sicher an. 
Nur gefällt mir die Firma nicht sonderlich. Daher soll es etwas anderes werden.

Das Litewille konnte ich, wie auch das Capra, nicht richtig fahren. Daher meine Frage was die beiden Bikes angeht. Das 301 durch seinen Charakter eine gute Alltags Tauglichkeit. Das Capra hingegen scheint mehr Spaß zu bringen. Wenn es aber dann so kurz ist am Heck fände ich das nicht passend für mich.


----------



## Black-Down (21. Dezember 2016)

CS Länge
Spartan 430
Enduro  422
Capra	430

damit sollte deine Frage beantwortet sein

hab in Finale kurz das Spartan unseres Guides bewegen dürfen und ja man merkte die Länger der Kettenstrebe 
an sich fand ich das Spartan aber sehr sehr gewöhnungsbedürftig
war mir zu kurz der Reach


----------



## Last-Order (21. Dezember 2016)

Super danke! 

Dann werde ich mal ein Rad von meiner Liste streichen. Habt mir weitergeholfen. 

Vielen Dank.


----------



## Dani1011 (22. Dezember 2016)

Wie sieht es eigentlich mit der Belastung/Haltbarkeit der Caron-Sitzstrebe aus? Ich mache mir da ein wenig Gedanken, weil ich in der kurzen Zeit, in der ich mein Capra habe, schon das eine oder andere Mal den hinteren Bremssattel lösen und neu justieren musste, weil das Ding immer mal wieder zickt. Beim Festdrehen der Schrauben halte ich mich an das in der mitgelieferten YT-Anleitung angegebene Drehmoment. Ich habe trotzdem Angst, dass das Gewinde irgendwann "durch" ist.


----------



## Rischar (22. Dezember 2016)

Schraubensicherung benutzt?


----------



## Black-Down (22. Dezember 2016)

Schraubensicherung musst auch mal erneuern falls die Schrauben bewegt wurden


----------



## zichl (22. Dezember 2016)

Dani1011 schrieb:


> Wie sieht es eigentlich mit der Belastung/Haltbarkeit der Caron-Sitzstrebe aus? Ich mache mir da ein wenig Gedanken, weil ich in der kurzen Zeit, in der ich mein Capra habe, schon das eine oder andere Mal den hinteren Bremssattel lösen und neu justieren musste, weil das Ding immer mal wieder zickt. Beim Festdrehen der Schrauben halte ich mich an das in der mitgelieferten YT-Anleitung angegebene Drehmoment. Ich habe trotzdem Angst, dass das Gewinde irgendwann "durch" ist.


Ich hab mir, weil Alu gewinde ebenfalls nichts für die Ewigkeit sind, einen Adapter geholt der von 180mm auf 200/203mm geht und extra befestigt wird. Gibt's von magura (203mm) oder Tektro (200mm).

https://www.bike24.de/p112040.html


----------



## Dani1011 (22. Dezember 2016)

Loctite o.ä. habe ich nicht benutzt... danke für den Tipp. Das mit dem Adapter ist auch eine interessante Idee. Muss ich mal gucken. Ist es da egal, von welchem Hersteller der ist? 
Allerdings ist es ja mit einem kurz losschrauben und dann wieder festschrauben nicht immer getan...

Habt Ihr denn schon die Erfahrung gemacht, dass das Gewinde unbrauchbar wurde?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## zichl (22. Dezember 2016)

Dani1011 schrieb:


> Loctite o.ä. habe ich nicht benutzt... danke für den Tipp. Das mit dem Adapter ist auch eine interessante Idee. Muss ich mal gucken. Ist es da egal, von welchem Hersteller der ist?
> Allerdings ist es ja mit einem kurz losschrauben und dann wieder festschrauben nicht immer getan...
> 
> Habt Ihr denn schon die Erfahrung gemacht, dass das Gewinde unbrauchbar wurde?


Ein Alugewinde hat man halt einfach schnell zerstört wenn man nicht aufpasst. Der Adapterhersteller ist egal, muss halt zum Durchmesser deiner Scheibe passen.


----------



## Black-Down (24. Dezember 2016)

Hab hier so ein wenig im Thema rumgelesen und bin jetzt mal etwas unsicher

ist das Schaltauge vom Capra wirklich so anfällig und macht es Sinn sich welche auf Halde zu legen ?


----------



## Pinzgauner (24. Dezember 2016)

Black-Down schrieb:


> Hab hier so ein wenig im Thema rumgelesen und bin jetzt mal etwas unsicher
> 
> ist das Schaltauge vom Capra wirklich so anfällig und macht es Sinn sich welche auf Halde zu legen ?



Tatsächlich habe ich seit Jahren erstmals beim Capra wieder Schaltaugen zerstört. Wenn auch eines mit Schraubenkleber beim Versuch ein SRAM Schaltwerk dauerhaft fest zu bekommen

Bei Neukauf würde ich gleich ein oder zwei Ersatzschaltaugen bestellen. Kostet da kein zusätzlicher Versand anfällt nicht die Welt und spart Zeit wenns wirklich mal passiert...


----------



## Black-Down (24. Dezember 2016)

Tja wenn es passiert und man gerade keine Möglichkeit eines schnell zu besorgen ( im Bikeurlaub) dann werde ich mir mal welche zulegen.....
Danke Dir


----------



## zichl (24. Dezember 2016)

Black-Down schrieb:


> Tja wenn es passiert und man gerade keine Möglichkeit eines schnell zu besorgen ( im Bikeurlaub) dann werde ich mir mal welche zulegen.....
> Danke Dir


Genau so ging es mir, am ersten Tag im Urlaub ein blöder Sturz und Schaltauge abgerissen. War froh gleich zwei mit bestellt zu haben.


----------



## Black-Down (24. Dezember 2016)

Tja da ich ja jedes Jahr nach Finale fahre......wer das Gelände kennt weiß warum ich mir sorgen mache )))

Habe gerade bestellt und bin mal so bissl stinkig auf den Laden !

Die lassen sich die PayPal Gebühren sogar extra bezahlen.....und dabei haben die den Vorteil sofort die liquiden Mittel zu erhalten. Frechheit


----------



## watzel (26. Dezember 2016)

Wie klemmt ihr euer Capra CF eigentlich in den Montageständer? An ausgefahrene Sattelstütze oder vorsichtig am Oberrohr?


----------



## thomaso (26. Dezember 2016)

watzel schrieb:


> Wie klemmt ihr euer Capra CF eigentlich in den Montageständer? An ausgefahrene Sattelstütze oder vorsichtig am Oberrohr?


Sattelstütze


----------



## Black-Down (26. Dezember 2016)

Sattelstütze


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Pinzgauner (26. Dezember 2016)

Oberrohr. Bei der Reverb hab ich die Angst etwaige Kratzer sorgen nur noch schneller für einen Ausfall...

Edit: hab allerdings einen Alurahmen!


----------



## Black-Down (27. Dezember 2016)

Pinzgauner schrieb:


> Oberrohr. Bei der Reverb hab ich die Angst etwaige Kratzer sorgen nur noch schneller für einen Ausfall...
> 
> Edit: hab allerdings einen Alurahmen!


ich klemme die Stütze auch nicht auf gedeih und verderb fest......ist eigentlich eher ein einhängen im Montageständer


----------



## dusiema (28. Dezember 2016)

Hat jemand einen Tip für ein bezahlbares Werkzeugset zum ein- und auspressen der Hinterbau-Lager?


----------



## thomaso (28. Dezember 2016)

Hat einer eine Idee wieso das Teil bei mit ständig rausfällt?


----------



## Black-Down (28. Dezember 2016)

thomaso schrieb:


> Hat einer eine Idee wieso das Teil bei mit ständig rausfällt?


naja soweit ich weiss sind die Endkappen mit einem 0-Ring versehen die das Lagergehäuse abdichten und mehr hält da nicht
eventuell ist soviel Öl dran das es nicht richtig klemmt oder es klemmt nicht weil der Ring weg is 
sicherlich ein Qualitätsmerkmal;-)


----------



## Black-Down (28. Dezember 2016)

dusiema schrieb:


> Hat jemand einen Tip für ein bezahlbares Werkzeugset zum ein- und auspressen der Hinterbau-Lager?


eventuell so etwas?

http://www.werkzeuge-berlin.de/spez...ORGwodsy8Ctw&gclid=CIC18Pqyl9ECFUORGwodsy8Ctw


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## thomaso (28. Dezember 2016)

Black-Down schrieb:


> naja soweit ich weiss sind die Endkappen mit einem 0-Ring versehen die das Lagergehäuse abdichten und mehr hält da nicht
> eventuell ist soviel Öl dran das es nicht richtig klemmt oder es klemmt nicht weil der Ring weg is
> sicherlich ein Qualitätsmerkmal;-)


Nervig...
Hoffentlich hab ich den O-Ring nicht verloren...


----------



## dusiema (28. Dezember 2016)

Black-Down schrieb:


> eventuell so etwas?
> 
> http://www.werkzeuge-berlin.de/spez...ORGwodsy8Ctw&gclid=CIC18Pqyl9ECFUORGwodsy8Ctw



Sieht irgendwie nicht passend aus. 
Das hier scheint perfekt, ist aber nicht ganz billig: 
http://www.rapidracerproducts.com/products/tools/bpet.html

Ich frage mich, ob man die Lager nicht auch so raus und rein kriegt, ohne viel Spezialwerkzeug. 
Hat das schon jemand geschafft und kann seine Erfahrungen teilen?


----------



## Stubenkueken (28. Dezember 2016)

Kenn das capra jetzt noch nicht genau, aber tun es nicht ne gewindestange/ etliche Größen an unterlegscheiben und Muttern auch?


----------



## Black-Down (28. Dezember 2016)

dusiema schrieb:


> Sieht irgendwie nicht passend aus.
> Das hier scheint perfekt, ist aber nicht ganz billig:
> http://www.rapidracerproducts.com/products/tools/bpet.html
> 
> ...


die Lager sitzen wirklich fest und ohne geeignetes Werkzeug kannst Du ne menge schaden anrichten

ich habe mir einen guten Fahrradshop in der Nähe gesucht und es dort schnell und günstig machen lassen.
Vorallem die neuen Lager kannst Du günstig im Internet kaufen zb kugellager24.de
die Angaben der Lager sind immer auf den vorhandenen abzulesen und von der Qualität nicht schlechter

meine Erfahrung beruht auf Lager für insgesamt 4 ehemalige Räder von Giant,Specialized und Transition


----------



## thomaso (28. Dezember 2016)

Wie oft sollte man die Lager denn wechseln?


----------



## Black-Down (28. Dezember 2016)

thomaso schrieb:


> Wie oft sollte man die Lager denn wechseln?


nur wenn die Lager fest sind oder sehr rau laufen
Aufgrund der sehr einseitigen Belastung sind gerade Rahmenlager anfällig
zusätzlich macht das waschen des Bikes mit dem Hochdruckreiniger den Lagern zu schaffen 
es macht tatsächlich auch mal sinn die Lager zu öffnen und neues Fett unter die Dichtung zu bringen
ist eigentlich sehr einfach wenn man vorsichtig mit ner scharfen Klinge die Abdichtung abhebelt(ohne sie zu beschädigen)und nach dem fetten wieder einsetzt


----------



## thomaso (28. Dezember 2016)

Black-Down schrieb:


> nur wenn die Lager fest sind oder sehr rau laufen
> Aufgrund der sehr einseitigen Belastung sind gerade Rahmenlager anfällig
> zusätzlich macht das waschen des Bikes mit dem Hochdruckreiniger den Lagern zu schaffen
> es macht tatsächlich auch mal sinn die Lager zu öffnen und neues Fett unter die Dichtung zu bringen
> ist eigentlich sehr einfach wenn man vorsichtig mit ner scharfen Klinge die Abdichtung abhebelt(ohne sie zu beschädigen)und nach dem fetten wieder einsetzt


Alles klar, danke dir!


----------



## Black-Down (28. Dezember 2016)

dafür sind wir ja hier im Thema ;-)


----------



## Black-Down (28. Dezember 2016)

Stubenkueken schrieb:


> Kenn das capra jetzt noch nicht genau, aber tun es nicht ne gewindestange/ etliche Größen an unterlegscheiben und Muttern auch?


ich auch noch nicht lange genug aber wenn bestimmte Lager im Rahmen sitzen wo man nicht wirklich richtig so ansetzen kann um das Lager gleichmäßig auszuziehen ist präzision eines dafür gemachten Werkzeugs bestimmt besser
Bei meinem damaligen Transition Covert  saßen die Lager in der Sitzstreben an einem Kranz als Anschlag und schon beim ersten Versuch mit "Hausmitteln"
kam nur der innere Lagerring und der Äußere blieb fest sitzen.....das war dann ein bissl blöd


----------



## Stubenkueken (29. Dezember 2016)

Hmm... ja fest sollten Lager ja eig immer sitzen. Ich hab bis jetzt an meinen bikes ( ich Tausche eigentlich einmal im Jahr) alle Lager auch ohne spezialwerkzeug rausbekommen. Na klar kann man viel kaputt machen. Da mach ich mir dann vorher Gedanken drüber und Bau mir einfach das richtige Werkzeug. Hab auch grad einfach mal meine Reverb stealth komplett groß geservicet, ich finde für mich das man nicht immer zu viel Angst vor der Technik haben darf. Find es iwie auch immer übertrieben was die Industrie immer für solch ein Werkzeug haben will. Aber wie gesagt ich hab nur ein tues und das capra kommt als nächstes in meine Werkstatt. Da mach ich ja dann auch mal meine erfahrungen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## watzel (31. Dezember 2016)

Never ending story.
Heute ist mir schon die zweite Speiche am HR vom TRS+ LRS gerissen, wieder beim einfachen pedalieren.
Das Knistern ist auch wieder aufgetaucht, trotz Erhöhung der Speichenspannung durch einen Laufradbauer.
Ich werde den LRS am Montag sofort zu The Hive einschicken....alles sehr ärgerlich.


----------



## darkrider23 (31. Dezember 2016)

Nach allem was man hier so liest, scheinen sowohl die Reverb Stützen, als auch die E13 Laufräder öfters Probleme zu machen, oder irre ich mich da?


----------



## Black-Down (31. Dezember 2016)

darkrider23 schrieb:


> Nach allem was man hier so liest, scheinen sowohl die Reverb Stützen, als auch die E13 Laufräder öfters Probleme zu machen, oder irre ich mich da?


meine beiden Brüder haben irgendwie immer Probleme mit der Reverb.....
da ich mir meine Ziege selbst aufgebaut habe sind gleich Teile verwendet von denen ich weiß das sie halten


----------



## Stubenkueken (1. Januar 2017)

Man muss die Reverb nur verstehen. Man sollte ein bike mit Reverb niemals am Sattel hochheben, da sie sonst so Luft ziehen kann. Das passiert an der Stelle wo der ifp sitzt (glaube ich) wenn man das einmal verinnerlicht hat sollte die Reverb eig gut funktionieren


----------



## Black-Down (2. Januar 2017)

Stubenkueken schrieb:


> Man muss die Reverb nur verstehen. Man sollte ein bike mit Reverb niemals am Sattel hochheben, da sie sonst so Luft ziehen kann. Das passiert an der Stelle wo der ifp sitzt (glaube ich) wenn man das einmal verinnerlicht hat sollte die Reverb eig gut funktionieren


Und genau da gehts schon los mit dem Schwachsinn.....

ich bzw. wir wissen um dieses Problem aber das was die Reverb außerhalb dessen noch so gezickt hat ist eben manchmal zu viel des Guten


----------



## Stubenkueken (3. Januar 2017)

Inwiefern denn? Absacken oder gar keine Funktion? Und wie oder was wurde gemacht?


----------



## Black-Down (3. Januar 2017)

ständig das Problem mit Luft in der Remote
und die andere war mit einem Mal fest einfach fest und musste komplett getauscht werden


----------



## Fahrradfahrer71 (8. Januar 2017)

@Nur_Leute_mit_Ahnung: Schaltauge während einer Tour wechseln aber wie?

Ich suche nach einem geeigneten Werkzeug um das Schaltauge im Bedarfsfall auch unterwegs auswechseln zu können. Normale Ringschlüssel sind, wenn nicht bearbeitet, aufgrund ihrer Fase und der winzigen Angriffsfläche der Befestigungsschraube ungeeignet. Ein 19er Gabelschlüssel ist auch nicht optimal und viel zu sperrig für den Rucksack. In meiner Werkstatt würde ich einen abgedrehten Steckschlüsseleinsatz samt Ratsche verwenden, den nehme ich natürlich nicht mit auf Tour...
Was mir vorschwebt ist eine Art Blechschlüssel, ähnlich den Konusschlüsseln welche zum einstellen des Lagerspiels an LR-Naben verwendet werden. Nur eben als Ringschlüssel ausgeführt, leider finde ich im Netz nichts passendes! Habt ihr evtl. eine Idee - notfalls lasse ich mir so ein Teil lasern oder gleich mehrere falls noch jemand Interesse hat.


----------



## Manjk (8. Januar 2017)

Hypermotard schrieb:


> @Nur_Leute_mit_Ahnung: Schaltauge während einer Tour wechseln aber wie?
> 
> Ich suche nach einem geeigneten Werkzeug um das Schaltauge im Bedarfsfall auch unterwegs auswechseln zu können. Normale Ringschlüssel sind, wenn nicht bearbeitet, aufgrund ihrer Fase und der winzigen Angriffsfläche der Befestigungsschraube ungeeignet. Ein 19er Gabelschlüssel ist auch nicht optimal und viel zu sperrig für den Rucksack. In meiner Werkstatt würde ich einen abgedrehten Steckschlüsseleinsatz samt Ratsche verwenden, den nehme ich natürlich nicht mit auf Tour...
> Was mir vorschwebt ist eine Art Blechschlüssel, ähnlich den Konusschlüsseln welche zum einstellen des Lagerspiels an LR-Naben verwendet werden. Nur eben als Ringschlüssel ausgeführt, leider finde ich im Netz nichts passendes! Habt ihr evtl. eine Idee - notfalls lasse ich mir so ein Teil lasern oder gleich mehrere falls noch jemand Interesse hat.



Gabelschlüssel ist zwar leicht, aber extrem sperrig! Die Überlegung mit dem Steckschlüsseleinsatz ist nicht schlecht, die Ratsche musst Du ja nicht mit nehmen. Sondern kannst Dein Tool verwenden, Du müsstest nur die richtige Übersetzung finden oder ansonsten nimmst Du 2 Stecknüsse (eine Seite passend mit Auge andere passend mit Tool) und verbindest Die mit 1/4" oder wie die aufnahme ist!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## frank70 (8. Januar 2017)

wechseln des schaltauges soll angeblich mit der achse gehen (Linksgewinde)


----------



## Jerryf (8. Januar 2017)

Schau mal hier nach


----------



## Manjk (8. Januar 2017)

Jerryf schrieb:


> Schau mal hier nach



Genial!


----------



## Fahrradfahrer71 (8. Januar 2017)

Jerryf schrieb:


> Schau mal hier nach


Super, vielen Dank - Geld gespart!


----------



## Black-Down (8. Januar 2017)

Hehe sehr gut.... das Merk ich mir


----------



## TooLTimE_85 (8. Januar 2017)

Ja wie geil ist das denn! Nicht gewusst. Danke!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## cdF600 (10. Januar 2017)

Da muss man echt erst mal drauf kommen. Ich hab mir beim ersten mal einen mit einem Gabelschlüssel abgekrampft, und dabei fast den Hinterbau beschädigt. Das mit dem Linksgewinde ist zwar bei näherer Überlegung logisch, aber beim "ich wechsle mal schnell das Schaltauge" bleibt das mit der "Überlegung" schon mal auf der Strecke.
Das sollte YT echt ins Manual aufnehmen.


----------



## olpixel (16. Januar 2017)

Wie schaut's eigentlich mit den 2017er Modellen aus, hat da jemand irgendwo etwas im Netz gefunden oder weiß mehr?


----------



## darkrider23 (16. Januar 2017)

olpixel schrieb:


> Wie schaut's eigentlich mit den 2017er Modellen aus, hat da jemand irgendwo etwas im Netz gefunden oder weiß mehr?



Bisher schlecht..sind noch keinerlei Infos durchgesickert..siehe auch den anderen Thread!


----------



## Vunlimited (18. Januar 2017)

Also die Farbe ist Mega


----------



## Fahrradfahrer71 (18. Januar 2017)

Scheint sich ja außer z.T. neuen Farben und der XL-Option beim CF nicht viel getan zu haben - bin froh noch das "Alte" im Abverkauf erstanden zu haben...


----------



## thomaso (18. Januar 2017)

Hypermotard schrieb:


> Scheint sich ja außer z.T. neuen Farben und der XL-Option beim CF nicht viel getan zu haben - bin froh noch das "Alte" im Abverkauf erstanden zu haben...


Geht mir gleich


----------



## lezard (18. Januar 2017)

Das CF Pro Race mit der EAGLE und ich hätte zugeschlagen. Die eThirteen schreckt mich etwas ab ...


----------



## thomaso (18. Januar 2017)

Macht ohne eagle auch keinen sinn
Grade beim capra würde dasbestimmt einigen leuten sehr gelegen kommen!


----------



## Rischar (18. Januar 2017)

Und weiterhin e13 Dreck... besonders die Reifen. Sind bestimmt besser als highroller 2. 
NICHT


----------



## bartos0815 (18. Januar 2017)

Rischar schrieb:


> Und weiterhin e13 Dreck... besonders die Reifen. Sind bestimmt besser als highroller 2.
> NICHT


na sicher, wenn der ek-preis der teile stimmt wird kein produktmanager nein sagen. den ärger hat eh der kunde!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## lezard (18. Januar 2017)

thomaso schrieb:


> Macht ohne eagle auch keinen sinn
> Grade beim capra würde dasbestimmt einigen leuten sehr gelegen kommen!



Inwiefern? Weil die anderen Komponenten eher ein Upgrade sind?


----------



## thomaso (18. Januar 2017)

lezard schrieb:


> Inwiefern? Weil die anderen Komponenten eher ein Upgrade sind?


Dachte nur, das die gruppe gut zum bike passen würde.


----------



## Rischar (18. Januar 2017)

bartos0815 schrieb:


> na sicher, wenn der ek-preis der teile stimmt wird kein produktmanager nein sagen. den ärger hat eh der kunde!


Schon klar. 
Bedeutet aber trotzdem Ärger/Zeit/Geld für sie, wenn die Produkte Probleme bereiten.

Was aber lobenswert ist: mein "billigestes" capra al ist bei gleichem Preis etwas besser ausgestattet. Lyrik statt Yari. Guide statt DB 5. Kettenführung statt keiner.


----------



## lezard (18. Januar 2017)

Würdet ihr die alten CF Pro und CF Pro Race Modelle den 2017er vorziehen? Preislich sind sie ja - wenn auch "nur" um 200 bzw. 300 Euro -günstiger.


----------



## Rischar (18. Januar 2017)

lezard schrieb:


> Würdet ihr die alten CF Pro und CF Pro Race Modelle den 2017er vorziehen? Preislich sind sie ja - wenn auch "nur" um 200 bzw. 300 Euro -günstiger.


Was sind die Hauptunterschiede zwischen beiden Jahrgängen?


----------



## thomaso (18. Januar 2017)

Das CF Comp ist bei nahezu der gleichen austattung um 400€ billiger, nicht schlecht.


----------



## Dani1011 (18. Januar 2017)

Rischar schrieb:


> Was aber lobenswert ist: mein "billigestes" capra al ist bei gleichem Preis etwas besser ausgestattet. Lyrik statt Yari. Guide statt DB 5. Kettenführung statt keiner.


Och... ich hab's auch und ärgere mich fast ein kleines bisschen, dass ich nicht gewartet habe. (Da meine DB5 hinten nervt/zickt; wobei ich nicht weiß, ob es mit dem Modell selbst zu tun hat; mit der Bremsleistung bin ich bisher eigentlich zufrieden; vielleicht hätte sie weniger Zicken, wenn YT gleich passend dazu die Centerline-Bremsscheiben und nicht die G2 Cleansweep verbaut hätte?). Die Yari genügt meinen Ansprüchen auch, aber 'ne Lyrik wäre dennoch schicker gewesen.) Aber optisch gefällt mir mein Capra AL besser als die neue Version (ein bisschen mehr gelbe Akzente am Sattel usw.).
Wenn ich mich nicht vertue, wurde der Boost-Standard aber nicht umgesetzt, zumindest beim Capra AL nicht. Das hätte ich eigentlich erwartet bei den neuen Modellen.
Das neue Tues AL sieht geil aus und auch die Bikes in "Liquid Metal" (wie hier bereits gezeigt).
Ich hätte ja mehr Änderungen, auch farblich, zur neuen Saison erwartet.


----------



## Rischar (18. Januar 2017)

Von der Yari bin ich auch positiv überrascht. 
Ich hätte da keinen Unterschied gesehen zw 2016 und 2017


----------



## lezard (18. Januar 2017)

Bei den Laufrädern steht beim Capra CF TRS. Diesen finde ich aber gar nicht. Oder fehlt hier lediglich das "+"?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bartos0815 (18. Januar 2017)

lezard schrieb:


> Bei den Laufrädern steht beim Capra CF TRS. Diesen finde ich aber gar nicht. Oder fehlt hier lediglich das "+"?


als hersteller kriegst halt ware die aftermarket nicht verkauft wird. so gesehen wird das + nicht fehlen...


----------



## lezard (18. Januar 2017)

Dann wäre das auf jeden Fall ein downgrade. Im Vorjahr waren meines Wissens nach die TRS+ verbaut.


----------



## Influenza (18. Januar 2017)

Hi Leute, gerade frisch meines Canyons entledigt kommt mir jetzt die Ziege ins Haus 
Ich schwanke jetzt noch ein bisschen ob L oder XL Rahmengröße. Bin 1,88m, Schrittlänge 87,5
Auf meinem Spectral war ich mit L topzufrieden (von der Größe her), das Capra hat einen bisschen kleineren Reach und Stack..
Ich tendiere zu L was meint ihr? Fahre eher abwärtsorientiert
Grüße


----------



## thomaso (18. Januar 2017)

Influenza schrieb:


> Hi Leute, gerade frisch meines Canyons entledigt kommt mir jetzt die Ziege ins Haus
> Ich schwanke jetzt noch ein bisschen ob L oder XL Rahmengröße. Bin 1,88m, Schrittlänge 87,5
> Auf meinem Spectral war ich mit L topzufrieden (von der Größe her), das Capra hat einen bisschen kleineren Reach und Stack..
> Ich tendiere zu L was meint ihr? Fahre eher abwärtsorientiert
> Grüße


Hi, ich bin ca. 1.85m groß und fahre einen Rahmen in L. Würde nicht gerade sagen, dass er extra groß, fahr aber ohnehin lieber verspielte bikes...
Kommt also drauf an
verspielt -> L, wird aber recht eng
Laufruhig -> XL


----------



## Ben99 (18. Januar 2017)

Influenza schrieb:


> Hi Leute, gerade frisch meines Canyons entledigt kommt mir jetzt die Ziege ins Haus
> Ich schwanke jetzt noch ein bisschen ob L oder XL Rahmengröße. Bin 1,88m, Schrittlänge 87,5
> Auf meinem Spectral war ich mit L topzufrieden (von der Größe her), das Capra hat einen bisschen kleineren Reach und Stack..
> Ich tendiere zu L was meint ihr? Fahre eher abwärtsorientiert
> Grüße



Hey,

ich bin ebenfalls 1,88m und habe eine Schrittlänge von 89cm.
Ich habe das Capra in L und komme damit super zurecht. Bin auch eher abwärtsorientiert unterwegs.
Einen direkten Vergleich zu XL kann ich dir allerdings nicht geben.

Schöne Grüße


----------



## lezard (18. Januar 2017)

Ich hab jetzt nochmal etwas verglichen.
Das CF Pro 2016: https://www.yt-industries.com/detail/index/sArticle/557/sCategory/9923
Und das CF Pro 2017: https://www.yt-industries.com/detail/index/sArticle/1258/sCategory/77

Das 2016: Hat die Mavic Crossmax Laufräder gegenüber den TRS+. Die Mavic scheinen - zumindest was man so liest- eher zu bevorzugen zu sein.
Bei Gabel und Dämpfer hat das 2016er - rein kategorisch - gesehen auch die Nase vorn (Factory vs. Performance Elite) - gut die X2 hat noch nicht den Zweistufenregler, aber den kann man soweit ich weiß auch noch nachrüsten.
Reifen sprechen meiner Meinung auch eher für das 2016er Modell. Bei der Sattelstütze könnte man streiten. Die Reverb ist zumindest sehr stark verbreitet. Vom Gewicht her ist das 2016er auch leichter - wenn auch nur marginal.

Meiner Meinung nach liegt das 2016er CF Pro zwischen dem 2017 CF Pro und Pro Race.
Wie seht ihr die Unterschiede?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Stricherjunge (18. Januar 2017)

Influenza schrieb:


> Hi Leute, gerade frisch meines Canyons entledigt kommt mir jetzt die Ziege ins Haus
> Ich schwanke jetzt noch ein bisschen ob L oder XL Rahmengröße. Bin 1,88m, Schrittlänge 87,5
> Auf meinem Spectral war ich mit L topzufrieden (von der Größe her), das Capra hat einen bisschen kleineren Reach und Stack..
> Ich tendiere zu L was meint ihr? Fahre eher abwärtsorientiert
> Grüße



Ich bin 1,86 und fahre einen L Rahmen. Meine Schrittlänge müsste so 88cm sein und kann sagen, dass das Sitzrohr für mich nicht länger sein dürfte, da ich sonst bei voll ausgefahrener 150mm Reverb nicht mehr bequem treten könnte.
175mm Kurbelarm+480mm Sitzrohr+150mm Reverb+ca. 25mm "ReverbRumpf"+ca. 60mm Sattel


----------



## Black-Down (18. Januar 2017)

Stricherjunge schrieb:


> Ich bin 1,86 und fahre einen L Rahmen. Meine Schrittlänge müsste so 88cm sein und kann sagen, dass das Sitzrohr für mich nicht länger sein dürfte, da ich sonst bei voll ausgefahrener 150mm Reverb nicht mehr bequem treten könnte.
> 175mm Kurbelarm+480mm Sitzrohr+150mm Reverb+ca. 25mm "ReverbRumpf"+ca. 60mm Sattel


ich fahre das 2016er in L mit ner KS 125mm und habe noch luft nach oben bei 1,83 Größe


----------



## Rischar (18. Januar 2017)

lezard schrieb:


> Ich hab jetzt nochmal etwas verglichen.
> Das CF Pro 2016: https://www.yt-industries.com/detail/index/sArticle/557/sCategory/9923
> Und das CF Pro 2017: https://www.yt-industries.com/detail/index/sArticle/1258/sCategory/77
> 
> ...


LRS: Ich würde auch Mavic bevorzugen. Je weniger e13 am Rad desto weniger Probleme hat man.
Federung: egal. Beides gut.
Reifen: highroller 2 sind überlegen - außer im Gewicht 
Sattelstütze: reverb ist halt okay. Sicher nicht die beste. Aber ob die e13 besser ist...? 
Also 2016er!


Bei 1,88 würde ich sehr stark über xl nachdenken! Wenn du nicht weit weg wohnst, fahr nach forchheim und teste beide. Habe das beim tues auch gemacht. M war sowas von zu klein. Mein L capra ist passend, aber wenn ich paar cm größer wäre, würde ich n xl wählen. Ich bin 1,82.

Den Hub meiner 150er reverb brauche ich absolut! 125 cm wäre zu wenig. Ist halt abhängig von schrittlänge und bestimmt auch fahrstil.


----------



## Niklas26 (18. Januar 2017)

Hey,

auch wenn es oben schon in verschiedenen Größen ausgeführt wurde, nerve ich nochmal .

Größe: ca. 187cm 
Schrittlänge: ca. 85cm
Fahrstyle: Verspielt mit vielen und großen Sprüngen

Strive in L und ehemaliges Torque in L haben mir bzw. passen mir super.

Durch den kleineren Reach und Stack beim Capra bin ich jedoch am zweifeln ob *L oder XL*.

Grüße


----------



## Black-Down (18. Januar 2017)

Niklas26 schrieb:


> Hey,
> 
> auch wenn es oben schon in verschiedenen Größen ausgeführt wurde, nerve ich nochmal .
> 
> ...


187 da würde ich XL bevorzugen 
auch wenn mir von YT das Capra in M empfohlen wurde ist das L passender als das M
die relativ kurze Kettenstrebe macht das Bike ja so agil und wenn ich mit meinen 183 auf der L nen sensationell gutes gefühl habe und das in M gefühlt zu kurz war( in Finale getestet) würde ich mit 187 die L als zu kurz befinden
versuche einen vergleich zu machen nicht im Forum sondern vor Ort bei YT


----------



## MrPink182 (19. Januar 2017)

Hi,

ich bin 1,96 groß und habe eine Schrittlänge von ca. 89 cm ...
Ist ein Capra in XL damit schon fast zu klein ? Ich fahre viel Hometrail und gerne im Bikepark und da auch fast alles..

Grüße


----------



## Ege23 (19. Januar 2017)

MrPink182 schrieb:


> Hi,
> 
> ich bin 1,96 groß und habe eine Schrittlänge von ca. 89 cm ...
> Ist ein Capra in XL damit schon fast zu klein ? Ich fahre viel Hometrail und gerne im Bikepark und da auch fast alles..
> ...



Nein Xl passt! Bin 192 cm und mir passt der Xl Rahmen perfekt


----------



## Phil_wind (19. Januar 2017)

Hi,

weiß jemand mit welchem Drehmoment die "bearing clearance adjustment screws" (Nr 2)" angezogen werden?
Nur ganz leicht, dass sich die Lager noch sauber drehen?
Bei mir war die ganz schön fest als ich die das erste mal gelöst habe und die Lager haben sich nur sehr schlecht und hackelig gedreht.


----------



## Markus-Freeride (19. Januar 2017)

Niklas26 schrieb:


> Hey,
> 
> auch wenn es oben schon in verschiedenen Größen ausgeführt wurde, nerve ich nochmal .
> 
> ...



Hallo,

die Größendiskussion kommt hier ja immer wieder auf und ich bin doch erstaunt, wie sehr hier auf die Körpergröße Bezug genommen wird. Ich denke Schrittlänge, Oberkörperlänge und Armlänge sind hier entscheidende Faktoren. Ich zum Beispiel bin 178 cm und fahre ein L auf dem ich mich pudelwohl fühle!! Warum? Ganz einfach. Ich habe eine, für meine Körpergröße sehr große Schrittlänge von 87 cm und einen recht kurzen Oberkörper. Ich fahre eine 150er Sattelstütze die ca. 2 cm aus dem Sattelrohr herausgezogen ist.
Somit ist es wirklich wichtig diese Faktoren zu berücksichtigen. Gerade die Sitzrohrlänge beim XL kann hier problematisch werden, wenn ihr den Sattel dann zu hoch habt und am Ende auf eine 125er Sattelstütze reduzieren müsst.
Kleines Resümee daraus, L sollte vom Sitzrohr her ab ca. 85 cm Schrittlänge passen. Die XL Daten sind ja leider noch nicht aufgelistet.

P.S. Habe gerade gesehen, dass die Daten für das XL jetzt online sind. Somit müsste das XL ab einer Schrittlänge von 88 cm passen. Aber am besten pobesitzen und ob ihr dann das richtige habt merkt ihr an dem breiten Grinsen in eurem Gesicht!!!!

Grüße


Markus


----------



## kosh_hh (19. Januar 2017)

Ich habe auch 85 cm Schrittlänge (bei 174 cm Gesamt). Fahre ein M und habe die Sattelstütze ca. 2 - 3 cm ausgezogen. Bei 85 Schrittlänge wird ein XL (510 mm Sitzrohr) mit 150 mm Sattelstütze vermutlich nicht mehr passen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Laroon (19. Januar 2017)

Heyho,

ich bin auch bald Besitzer eines Capras... habe mich jetzt nach der Neuvorstellung der 2017er doch noch für das Pro Race 2016er entschieden .

Die Austattung ist ja mehr als Top. Einzig habe ich etwas Bedenken beim DT Swiss XMC Carbon LRS. Ich benutze das Capra überwiegend für Touren auf den Hometrails (Hessen, fränkische Schweiz, Saarland) mal für den Bikeurlaub nach Saalbach oder Finale (der Grund warum es doch das Capra und nicht das Jeffsy geworden ist), will damit aber auch mal ein Enduro Rennen fahren oder in den Bikepark (eher 1-4 Tage im Jahr).

Jetzt meine Überlegung den schicken LRS verkaufen und vom Geld was robusteres aufbauen lassen (ich dachte an ZTR Flow Ex mk3 mit tune oder dt swiss naben) als immer drauf oder den schicken LRS behalten für die Hometrails und Touren und für die Woche Finale/Bikepark ein robusten gebrauchten zum Wechseln kaufen (Vorschläge)?

Auch meine Frage an die anderen Besitzer mit den DT Swiss XMC, wie sind eure Erfahrung bis jetzt mit dem LRS und was verträgt er ?


----------



## Homed (19. Januar 2017)

Phil_wind schrieb:


> Hi,
> 
> weiß jemand mit welchem Drehmoment die "bearing clearance adjustment screws" (Nr 2)" angezogen werden?
> Nur ganz leicht, dass sich die Lager noch sauber drehen?
> ...


Hey, 
das hatte ich mich auch gefragt als ich das offen hatte. Ich habe darüber einfach das Lagerspiel eingestellt, wie man das kennt. Man kann das ja nicht einfach irgendwie zuknallen und dann drehen sich die Lager nicht mehr.

Gibts auch noch mehr Bilder vom Capra in solcher Form, villeicht auch eine Stückliste. Wo hast das Bild her?

- Nils


----------



## Dani1011 (19. Januar 2017)

Die Explosionszeichnungen gibt es bei YT zum Download auf den jeweiligen Modellseiten.


----------



## Black-Down (19. Januar 2017)

Phil_wind schrieb:


> Hi,
> 
> weiß jemand mit welchem Drehmoment die "bearing clearance adjustment screws" (Nr 2)" angezogen werden?
> Nur ganz leicht, dass sich die Lager noch sauber drehen?
> ...


wo hast Du die Grafik her ?
wenn Du es schon auseinander hast
probiere doch die "Nr 2 mal schrittweise  anzuziehen und überprüfe dabei das Lager ob es sich drehen lässt würde nicht mehr als 6nm probieren aber vielleicht hilft auch einfach nen anruf bei YT
alte eingelaufene lager mit verschmutzung sind hakelig da gerade solche lager die nur in einem kleinen bereich belastet jnd gedreht werden stärker verschleißen


----------



## Burnhard (19. Januar 2017)

Laroon schrieb:


> Heyho,
> 
> ich bin auch bald Besitzer eines Capras... habe mich jetzt nach der Neuvorstellung der 2017er doch noch für das Pro Race 2016er entschieden .
> 
> ...



Genau das habe ich gemacht, DT Swiss LRS raus und dafür einen Hope Enduro LRS rein. Hatte ehrlichgesagt schon beim Ausbau Angst den LRS kaputt zu machen  Fahr (und Schraube hahaha) aber auch eher mit der Brechstange.
Unterm Strich habe ich sogar noch ca. 500€ Gewinn gemacht..
Kann den Hope LRS auch nur empfehlen. Naben wie Felgen top Qualität!
Felgen sind einen ticken stabiler als die Flow Ex bei etwa gleichem Gewicht.


----------



## darkrider23 (19. Januar 2017)

Sind die E13 TRS (ohne + ) Felgen jetzt ein reines YT OEM Produkt? weiß das jemand mehr?


----------



## Fman (19. Januar 2017)

Burnhard schrieb:


> Genau das habe ich gemacht, DT Swiss LRS raus und dafür einen Hope Enduro LRS rein. Hatte ehrlichgesagt schon beim Ausbau Angst den LRS kaputt zu machen  Fahr (und Schraube hahaha) aber auch eher mit der Brechstange.
> Unterm Strich habe ich sogar noch ca. 500€ Gewinn gemacht..
> Kann den Hope LRS auch nur empfehlen. Naben wie Felgen top Qualität!
> Felgen sind einen ticken stabiler als die Flow Ex bei etwa gleichem Gewicht.


Bin auch seit letztem Frühjahr auf den Hope-Rädern unterwegs und kann mich echt nicht beschweren, sehr zu empfehlen! Zumal es die jetzt auch in 35er Breite gibt.


----------



## Vincy (19. Januar 2017)

*Aaron Gwin's YT Capra *
http://www.vitalmtb.com/features/Aaron-Gwins-YT-Capra-vs-YT-Jeffsy-Bike-vs-Bike,1512#




 
*Aaron Gwin's YT Capra Spec and Details

Size: Large, 2016 model year

Travel: 160mm front and rear
Fork: FOX 36 Float Factory
Shock: FOX Float X2 Factory
Bars: Renthal Fatbar, 790mm wide, 30mm rise
Stem: Renthal Apex, 50mm length, 6-degree rise
Brakes: TRP Quadium SL 4-piston
Shifters, Chain, Rear Derailleur: SRAM XX1 11-speed
Cranks: e*thirteen TRSr Carbon, 170mm length
Chainring: e*thirteen Quick Connect Guidering, 32t
Pedals: HT X2
Bottom Bracket: e.thirteen Pressfit 30, 73mm
Cassette: e*thirteen TRSr 11-speed, 9-44t
Wheels: e*thirteen TRSr carbon, 27.5, 12 x 142 rear

Tires: Onza Citius, 27.5 x 2.4-inch width front and rear
Seatpost: FOX Transfer, 125mm travel

Saddle: SDG Circuit Mtn, alloy rails
Grips: ODI
Weight: "Pretty Light"
*


----------



## Aero9000 (19. Januar 2017)

Habe gerade auch den Dt Swiss verkauft und mir bei Felix nen Hope mit Flow MK3 bestellt.
Habe bei den Dt Swiss immer irgendwie Kopfschmerzen gehabe ob die für das Bike das richtige sind ? 
Denke mit Hope und Flow kann man nix falsch machen. (hoffe ich )


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Phil_wind (20. Januar 2017)

Homed schrieb:


> Hey,
> das hatte ich mich auch gefragt als ich das offen hatte. Ich habe darüber einfach das Lagerspiel eingestellt, wie man das kennt. Man kann das ja nicht einfach irgendwie zuknallen und dann drehen sich die Lager nicht mehr.
> 
> Gibts auch noch mehr Bilder vom Capra in solcher Form, villeicht auch eine Stückliste. Wo hast das Bild her?
> ...





Black-Down schrieb:


> wo hast Du die Grafik her ?
> wenn Du es schon auseinander hast
> probiere doch die "Nr 2 mal schrittweise  anzuziehen und überprüfe dabei das Lager ob es sich drehen lässt würde nicht mehr als 6nm probieren aber vielleicht hilft auch einfach nen anruf bei YT
> alte eingelaufene lager mit verschmutzung sind hakelig da gerade solche lager die nur in einem kleinen bereich belastet jnd gedreht werden stärker verschleißen



wie @Dani1011 schon richtig gesagt hat, gibt es die Explosionszeichnungen bei YT auf der Website. Die vom Carpra CF hier.

Ich habe jetzt auch über die Schrauben Nr 2 das Lagerspiel eingestellt. Komisch finde ich, dass die offensichtlich bei Auslieferung so fest waren, dass sich die Lager nicht mehr von Hand drehen ließen. Als ich die Schrauben entfernt habe, liefen die Lager absolut sauber.


----------



## Laroon (20. Januar 2017)

Aero9000 schrieb:


> Habe gerade auch den Dt Swiss verkauft und mir bei Felix nen Hope mit Flow MK3 bestellt.
> Habe bei den Dt Swiss immer irgendwie Kopfschmerzen gehabe ob die für das Bike das richtige sind ?
> Denke mit Hope und Flow kann man nix falsch machen. (hoffe ich )


So werde ich es auch machen wahrscheinlich... die carbon laufräder passen für die Trailfahrerei perfekt aber wenn es mal happiger wird habe ich da echt bedenken... sind dafür auch einfach zu schade..


----------



## Fahrradfahrer71 (20. Januar 2017)

Laroon schrieb:


> So werde ich es auch machen wahrscheinlich... die carbon laufräder passen für die Trailfahrerei perfekt aber wenn es mal happiger wird habe ich da echt bedenken... sind dafür auch einfach zu schade..




Wir können ja tauschen du bekommst meine E13 TRS+ und ich befreie dich dafür von den DT-Swiss...


----------



## ElMojito (20. Januar 2017)

Bin echt erstaunt, wie mies der Service von YT ist! 
Da wollen die mir doch tatsächlich die Transportkosten bei einem Defekt der Reverb aufs Auge drücken? Als Ausrede kam, dass ich ja im Internet gekauft hätte...
Geht's noch??? Bin ja selber Schuld bei denen Kunde zu sein...
Mir geht es nicht um die 10 Euro aber ums Prinzip..
Jeder Onlineshop übernimmt die Retour, was ist das für ne Aussage???
Die Laufräder soll ich auch über E13 abwickeln, weil die das schneller können...
Da muss ich sagen waren die wenigstens so Fair und haben die Wahrheit gesagt...
Naja was solls!
Ich mach den Schei55 jetzt selber und fahr danach erstmal ne Runde Rad


----------



## thomaso (20. Januar 2017)

ElMojito schrieb:


> Bin echt erstaunt, wie mies der Service von YT ist!
> Da wollen die mir doch tatsächlich die Transportkosten bei einem Defekt der Reverb aufs Auge drücken? Als Ausrede kam, dass ich ja im Internet gekauft hätte...
> Geht's noch??? Bin ja selber Schuld bei denen Kunde zu sein...
> Mir geht es nicht um die 10 Euro aber ums Prinzip..
> ...


Wende dich nochmal an sie, hast nur einen sche*ß mitarbeiter erwischt...
Mir wurde alles kostenfrei innerhalb kürzester zeit repariert!


----------



## Ben99 (20. Januar 2017)

thomaso schrieb:


> Mir wurde alles kostenfrei innerhalb kürzester zeit repariert!



Ging mir bei zwei Garantiefällen von Anbauteilen genauso.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ElMojito (20. Januar 2017)

Ja, wäre ja der normale Ablauf...
Der Typ hat mich echt geärgert!


----------



## Black-Down (20. Januar 2017)

ElMojito schrieb:


> Ja, wäre ja der normale Ablauf...
> Der Typ hat mich echt geärgert!


hatte ich ja vor ein paar posts hier auch erwähnt, dass die einem sogar die Paypal gebühren überhelfen ! echt traurig


----------



## ElMojito (20. Januar 2017)

Ich ruf da nochmal an, den Namen von dem Typen weiß ich zum Glück noch


----------



## zichl (20. Januar 2017)

ElMojito schrieb:


> Bin echt erstaunt, wie mies der Service von YT ist!
> Da wollen die mir doch tatsächlich die Transportkosten bei einem Defekt der Reverb aufs Auge drücken? Als Ausrede kam, dass ich ja im Internet gekauft hätte...
> Geht's noch??? Bin ja selber Schuld bei denen Kunde zu sein...
> Mir geht es nicht um die 10 Euro aber ums Prinzip..
> ...


Nein, Transportkosten zahlst du immer selbst. Sogar viele örtliche Händler verlangen fürs einschicken Gebühren.


----------



## ElMojito (20. Januar 2017)

Hab ich noch nie gehabt!
Trotzdem war der Kollege am Telefon alles andere als freundlich!
Und wenn ich hier lese, dass andere die Kosten nicht tragen mussten, enttäuscht mich das wirklich!
Entweder alle oder keiner!


----------



## zichl (20. Januar 2017)

ElMojito schrieb:


> Hab ich noch nie gehabt!
> Trotzdem war der Kollege am Telefon alles andere als freundlich!
> Und wenn ich hier lese, dass andere die Kosten nicht tragen mussten, enttäuscht mich das wirklich!
> Entweder alle oder keiner!


Echt komisch. Hatte bisher auch nur super freundlichen Kontakt, per Telefon sowie einige mal persönlich. Schade wenn es bei dir so gelaufen ist.


----------



## Tidi (20. Januar 2017)

zichl schrieb:


> Nein, Transportkosten zahlst du immer selbst. Sogar viele örtliche Händler verlangen fürs einschicken Gebühren.



bei defekten nach der garantie oder bei selbstverschuldeter "zerstörung" ... aber wenn im garantiefall diese kosten dem kunden aufgebrummt werden, würd ich dem n vogel zeigen und mich an den hersteller direkt wenden!


----------



## darkrider23 (20. Januar 2017)

Was mich momentan noch (ein bisschen) ärgert ist, dass YT dem neuen Capra nicht den neuen Rock Shox Super Deluxe Dämpfer spendiert haben.
Damit hatte ich fest gerechnet. Hätte ich doch besser das Auslauf Capra für 2999 genommen...naja hätte, hätte...
jetzt ist das neue im Warenkorb. Hoffe nur, dass wenigstens die neue Sattelstütze was taugt.


----------



## Black-Down (20. Januar 2017)

darkrider23 schrieb:


> Was mich momentan noch (ein bisschen) ärgert ist, dass YT dem neuen Capra nicht den neuen Rock Shox Super Deluxe Dämpfer spendiert haben.
> Damit hatte ich fest gerechnet. Hätte ich doch besser das Auslauf Capra für 2999 genommen...naja hätte, hätte...
> jetzt ist das neue im Warenkorb. Hoffe nur, dass wenigstens die neue Sattelstütze was taugt.


warum eigentlich nicht den Fox x2 ?


----------



## thomaso (20. Januar 2017)

ElMojito schrieb:


> Hab ich noch nie gehabt!
> Trotzdem war der Kollege am Telefon alles andere als freundlich!
> Und wenn ich hier lese, dass andere die Kosten nicht tragen mussten, enttäuscht mich das wirklich!
> Entweder alle oder keiner!


Hatte auch schon einen Kandidat am Telefon, welcher nicht nur inkompetent sondern auch unfreunlich war...
Oliver heißt der, der stets nett war & die kostenfreie überlieferung abwickelte.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## zichl (20. Januar 2017)

thomaso schrieb:


> Hatte auch schon einen Kandidat am Telefon, welcher nicht nur inkompetent sondern auch unfreunlich war...
> Oliver heißt der, der stets nett war & die kostenfreie überlieferung abwickelte.


Ja, der Oli ist echt mega auf zack. [emoji106]


----------



## huldrich (21. Januar 2017)

Meine Ziege in "finalem" Zustand...
- Fox 36 170mm mit MST-Tuning und Fox Kabolt Schraubachse
- Huber Bushings
- Syntace X-12 Schraubachse
- Hope floating 203/180mm
- Easton Haven 32mm Vorbau
- Tune Wunderbar Lenker
- Tune Schraubwürger
- Magic Mary/Nobby Nic Trailstar
- Ergon SME3-Pro


----------



## darkrider23 (21. Januar 2017)

huldrich schrieb:


> Meine Ziege in "finalem" Zustand...
> - Fox 36 170mm mit MST-Tuning und Fox Kabolt Schraubachse
> - Syntace X-12 Schraubachse
> - Hope floating 203/180mm
> ...




Richtig geile Kiste!

kleine Frage am Rande..bekommt man Capra und Gabel Decals eigentlich auch von deutschen Anbietern? finde irgendwie immer nur UK oder US Shops...


----------



## Deleted 280676 (22. Januar 2017)

Niklas26 schrieb:


> Hey,
> 
> auch wenn es oben schon in verschiedenen Größen ausgeführt wurde, nerve ich nochmal .
> 
> ...


Servus!
Ich bin ebenfalls 187cm groß, SL jedoch gute 5cm mehr. In etwa 90cm! Frage mich ebenfalls ob L oder XL. Denke mal dass das L am Ende vom Tag fast zu klein und das XL wohl minimal zu groß sein wird? Im Zweifel würde ich jedoch das L nehmen. Mein jetziges Nerve AL 29 ist mir ein wenig zu groß und sowas möchte ich nicht mehr  

Gruß,
TrailLover


----------



## Fahrradfahrer71 (22. Januar 2017)

Endlich fertig! 
Man beachte die Sattelstütze, ist eine 160er Revive. Mein Rahmen ist ein M, also 45er um ich habe SL 84 und die Stütze hat noch 25mm Spiel bis zum Anschlag. D.h. für Leute ab ca. SL 84 mit dem L Rahmen (48mm) könnte die Stütze eine sehr gute Alternative sein, da sie kürzer baut als eine 150er Reverb und ihr müsstet euch nicht mit einer 125er begnügen...
Wen's interessiert: Startgewicht nach Lieferung 14,4Kg, jetzt 13,3Kg mit Pedalen, Tacho und richtigen Reifen. Ich denke unter 13Kg zu gelangen ist vernünftig nahezu unmöglich.


----------



## ElMojito (22. Januar 2017)

Hypermotard schrieb:


> Endlich fertig!
> Man beachte die Sattelstütze, ist eine 160er Revive. Mein Rahmen ist ein M, also 45er um ich habe SL 84 und die Stütze hat noch 25mm Spiel bis zum Anschlag. D.h. für Leute ab ca. SL 84 mit dem L Rahmen (48mm) könnte die Stütze eine sehr gute Alternative sein, da sie kürzer baut als eine 150er Reverb und ihr müsstet euch nicht mit einer 125er begnügen...
> Wen's interessiert: Startgewicht nach Lieferung 14,4Kg, jetzt 13,3Kg mit Pedalen, Tacho und richtigen Reifen. Ich denke unter 13Kg zu gelangen ist vernünftig nahezu unmöglich.



Bis auf den Lenker, pornöse Kiste!
Mir gefällt der Lenker halt optisch nicht, aber wenns dir taugt ists optimal.
Da ich mit der Reverb bereits die dritte ihrer Art habe die nach kurzer Zeit ärger macht, sehe ich mich momentan eh nach einer Alternative um...
Wäre über Erfahrungsberichte anderer Stützen immer erfreut..
Die beste die ich bisher hatte war ne KS i900 oder 950??? Egal, ohne remote am Lenker jedenfalls. Die war zwei Jahre ohne nur ein zimperlein...


----------



## Fahrradfahrer71 (22. Januar 2017)

ElMojito schrieb:


> Bis auf den Lenker, pornöse Kiste!
> Mir gefällt der Lenker halt optisch nicht, aber wenns dir taugt ists optimal.
> Da ich mit der Reverb bereits die dritte ihrer Art habe die nach kurzer Zeit ärger macht, sehe ich mich momentan eh nach einer Alternative um...
> Wäre über Erfahrungsberichte anderer Stützen immer erfreut..
> Die beste die ich bisher hatte war ne KS i900 oder 950??? Egal, ohne remote am Lenker jedenfalls. Die war zwei Jahre ohne nur ein zimperlein...




Danke, stimmt die Farbe des Lenkers ist suboptimal (ich hasse das Gold) aber ich hatte noch keine Muse das Ding zu lackieren...


----------



## cdF600 (23. Januar 2017)

Ungewöhnlicher Platz für den Tacho!
Warum?


----------



## Fahrradfahrer71 (23. Januar 2017)

cdF600 schrieb:


> Ungewöhnlicher Platz für den Tacho!
> Warum?



Am Lenker habe ich schon mehrfach bei Stürzen den Tacho abgerissen. Außerdem finde ich das so ein Ding daß Cockpit versaut! Ich muß da nicht ständig draufschauen, i.d.R. interessiert mich nur die Uhrzeit oder die zurückgelegte Strecke. Im letzten Jahr hatte ich den Tacho an die Flaschenhaltergewinde angeschraubt, das hat sich bewährt aber das Capra hat sowas ja nicht deshalb habe ich mir diese Lösung überlegt. Das ist der kleinste Tacho den ich finden konnte und mir war wichtig, das er kabelgebunden ist...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ElMojito (23. Januar 2017)

Heute nochmal mit dem Service gesprochen, ich soll den LRS und die Reverb einschicken und bekomme selbstverständlich ein  Retourlabel. 
Naja der Henning heute war richtig Nett und hilfsbereit! Das komplette Gegenteil zu dem Typen von Freitag!
Geht doch


----------



## thomaso (23. Januar 2017)

ElMojito schrieb:


> Heute nochmal mit dem Service gesprochen, ich soll den LRS und die Reverb einschicken und bekomme selbstverständlich ein  Retourlabel.
> Naja der Henning heute war richtig Nett und hilfsbereit! Das komplette Gegenteil zu dem Typen von Freitag!
> Geht doch


Zum glück!


----------



## Dani1011 (23. Januar 2017)

zichl schrieb:


> Ja, der Oli ist echt mega auf zack. [emoji106]


Ja, mit Oliver hatte ich auch schon Kontakt. Der ist wirklich sehr nett und hilfsbereit!


----------



## thomaso (23. Januar 2017)

Das kanns doch wirklich nicht sein, dass es da so große unterschiede beim support gibt!


----------



## zichl (23. Januar 2017)

thomaso schrieb:


> Das kanns doch wirklich nicht sein, dass es da so große unterschiede beim support gibt!


Naja, eigentlich sind die dort, durch die Bank, sau freundlich. Anscheinend haben manche einfach mal Pech, es sind nunmal auch nur Menschen dort. Zudem sollten die Kunden evtl auch manchmal an ihrem auftreten arbeiten.


----------



## thomaso (23. Januar 2017)

zichl schrieb:


> Naja, eigentlich sind die dort, durch die Bank, sau freundlich. Anscheinend haben manche einfach mal Pech, es sind nunmal auch nur Menschen dort. Zudem sollten die Kunden evtl auch manchmal an ihrem auftreten arbeiten.


Ja klar, das versteh ich auch aber anscheinend hatten ElMojito und ich die gleiche schlechte erfahrung mit dem gleichen typ, und das mehrere monate voneinander getrennt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## zichl (23. Januar 2017)

thomaso schrieb:


> Ja klar, das versteh ich auch aber anscheinend hatten ElMojito und ich die gleiche schlechte erfahrung mit dem gleichen typ, und das mehrere monate voneinander getrennt.


Sicher dass es der gleiche war? Würde ich, wenn es so wäre mal bei yt anmerken.


----------



## thomaso (23. Januar 2017)

zichl schrieb:


> Sicher dass es der gleiche war? Würde ich, wenn es so wäre mal bei yt anmerken.


Ziemlich, ist in meinem Fall schon eine Zeit lang her....
Chris heißt der Übeltäter.


----------



## Rischar (23. Januar 2017)

ElMojito schrieb:


> Bis auf den Lenker, pornöse Kiste!
> Mir gefällt der Lenker halt optisch nicht, aber wenns dir taugt ists optimal.
> Da ich mit der Reverb bereits die dritte ihrer Art habe die nach kurzer Zeit ärger macht, sehe ich mich momentan eh nach einer Alternative um...
> Wäre über Erfahrungsberichte anderer Stützen immer erfreut..
> Die beste die ich bisher hatte war ne KS i900 oder 950??? Egal, ohne remote am Lenker jedenfalls. Die war zwei Jahre ohne nur ein zimperlein...


Contact Switch! Eigenmarke von giant. Hatte ich am enduro davor als meine reverb kaputt war. Kommt dann wieder ran, wenn meine jetztige reverb erneut defekt ist. Oder  zu sehr nervt... gestern war sie bei der Kälte eingefroren... 
Beim Händler neu für 200€. Simpel von innen auf außen verlegt unzubauen und in meinen Augen deutlich robuster als eine reverb. Dafür etwas schwerer.


----------



## zichl (23. Januar 2017)

thomaso schrieb:


> Ziemlich, ist in meinem Fall schon eine Zeit lang her....
> Chris heißt der Übeltäter.


Ich glaub mit dem hatte ich noch nicht das Vergnügen. Bisher nur mit dem Thomas, Oli und Henning. Alle waren echt gut drauf und wirklich kompetent.


----------



## thomaso (23. Januar 2017)

zichl schrieb:


> Ich glaub mit dem hatte ich noch nicht das Vergnügen. Bisher nur mit dem Thomas, Oli und Henning. Alle waren echt gut drauf und wirklich kompetent.


Mit den drei hatte ich auch schon zu tun, top Typen!


----------



## ElMojito (23. Januar 2017)

zichl schrieb:


> Sicher dass es der gleiche war? Würde ich, wenn es so wäre mal bei yt anmerken.



Hab ich heute angemerkt!
Aber das war ja nen direkter Kollege von dem, aber da will ich auch nicht weiter Gedanken verschwenden bringt niemanden was 
Mein Auftreten wurde hinterher auch etwas ernster, als ich gemerkt habe, dass der Typ mich scheinbar verarschen wollte!
Er war hinterher wieder Nett aber zufrieden war ich mit dem Ergebnis nicht!
Heute ging das total easy von der Hand, der Herr am Telefon war höflich und hat mir Tipps zur Demontage gegeben ect. War 100% so wie man sich das vorstellt!
Er meinte auch ich soll den LRS unbedingt über YT abwickeln, damit die mehr Druck aufbauen können und ich keine Rennerei hab. 
Wie gesagt, jetzt läufts, ich hab gesehen YT kann auch sehr nett und kompetent, von daher bin ich als Kunde wieder zufrieden!
Hab mich Freitag auch erst sehr geärgert!


----------



## ElMojito (23. Januar 2017)

zichl schrieb:


> Ich glaub mit dem hatte ich noch nicht das Vergnügen. Bisher nur mit dem Thomas, Oli und Henning. Alle waren echt gut drauf und wirklich kompetent.


Henning war ja heute am Apparat, echt Top der Typ!


----------



## ElMojito (23. Januar 2017)

Hab ne Mail von dem Mitarbeiter von Freitag bekommen, er entschuldigt sich für seine vorschnelle Aussage bezüglich der Versandkosten und würde mir selbstverständlich ein Retourlabel zukommen lassen, wenn ich ihm das Schadensformular und zur Hilfe ein Video vom Schaden zusende.
Entweder gab's ein auf den Deckel oder er hatte Freitag nur nen schlechten Tag.
Ich habe ihm jedoch gesagt, dass ich trotzdem alles über den Henning abwickeln möchte.
Hat er doch etwas anstand der Gute Mann 
Und jetzt schwamm drüber! Wenn alles wieder heile bei mir ist, geht's mit der Ziege in Schnee, sofern noch welcher liegt....

War bei jemanden von euch eigentlich der Rote Barb Connector dabei, um die Leitung durch das Sattelrohr zu ziehen?


----------



## darkrider23 (24. Januar 2017)

matzdab schrieb:


> Hi, beim 2016er CF Comp ist das Tubeless Felgenband schon drin. Hat bei mir pro Reifen mit Milch keine 10 Minuten gebraucht, umzurüsten.
> 
> Grüße


Sobald das einer mit den akutellen 2017er E13s machen will, bitte mal melden. Würde gerne wissen, ob hier auch schon Felgenband montiert ist.


----------



## Fahrradfahrer71 (25. Januar 2017)

ElMojito schrieb:


> War bei jemanden von euch eigentlich der Rote Barb Connector dabei, um die Leitung durch das Sattelrohr zu ziehen?




...ja war mit dabei...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Sven87 (28. Januar 2017)

Hey!
ich habe mal eine Frage an die Capra Fahrer..und zwar wenn ich mir den Hinterbau anschaue, sieht es für mich so aus als wenn der Federweg ohne Umlenkung direkt auf den Dämpfer geht.
Ich befürchte, dass somit die Lager sehr schnell ausschlagen, die Kraft direkt auf den Rahmen trifft wo der Dämpfer angebracht ist und bei einer nicht so sauberen Landung der Dämpfer viel schneller durchschlägt.
Das 17er Modell ist nämlich von Preis Leistung super und eine echte Wahl, aber irgendwie habe ich bedenken bezüglich der Langlebigkeit.
Ich hoffe ihr wisst was ich meine.
Grüße


----------



## frank70 (28. Januar 2017)

fast unmöglich, den dämpfer zum durchschlagen zu bringen, weil der hinterbau gegen ende des federweges sehr progressiv wird


----------



## Black-Down (28. Januar 2017)

Sven87 schrieb:


> Hey!
> ich habe mal eine Frage an die Capra Fahrer..und zwar wenn ich mir den Hinterbau anschaue, sieht es für mich so aus als wenn der Federweg ohne Umlenkung direkt auf den Dämpfer geht.
> Ich befürchte, dass somit die Lager sehr schnell ausschlagen, die Kraft direkt auf den Rahmen trifft wo der Dämpfer angebracht ist und bei einer nicht so sauberen Landung der Dämpfer viel schneller durchschlägt.
> Das 17er Modell ist nämlich von Preis Leistung super und eine echte Wahl, aber irgendwie habe ich bedenken bezüglich der Langlebigkeit.
> ...





frank70 schrieb:


> fast unmöglich, den dämpfer zum durchschlagen zu bringen, weil der hinterbau gegen ende des federweges sehr progressiv wird


und der Umlenkhebel zwischen Dänpfer Rahmen und Sitzstrebe nimmt die Kraft auf und verteilt diese auf alle Lager


----------



## Sven87 (28. Januar 2017)

Achso es gibt also eine "vernünftige" Umlenkung?
Das war mir irgendwie nicht so richtig ersichtlich!
Ein Arbeitskollege von mir fährt nämlich ein Fully, bei dem sind über die Jahre durch die Schläge auf Däpfer und Hinterbau, die Lageraufnahmen so mitgenommen, dass er sich neue Buchsen drehen lassen musste, da keine Standardbuchsen mehr gepasst haben.
Auch der Rahmen soll wohl da wo die Däpferaufnahme ist, etwas eingedellt sein.


----------



## Black-Down (28. Januar 2017)

Sven87 schrieb:


> Achso es gibt also eine "vernünftige" Umlenkung?
> Das war mir irgendwie nicht so richtig ersichtlich!
> Ein Arbeitskollege von mir fährt nämlich ein Fully, bei dem sind über die Jahre durch die Schläge auf Däpfer und Hinterbau, die Lageraufnahmen so mitgenommen, dass er sich neue Buchsen drehen lassen musste, da keine Standardbuchsen mehr gepasst haben.
> Auch der Rahmen soll wohl da wo die Däpferaufnahme ist, etwas eingedellt sein.


es ist eine Abstützung und bitte vergleiche nicht Äpfel mit Birnen

was fährt er denn für ein Bike,dass sich der Rahmen an der Dämpferaufnahme verformt ???


----------



## Sven87 (28. Januar 2017)

@Black-Down ich vergleiche nicht, ich frage nach und das ist ein Unterschied!
Ich habe leider nicht von jedem Bike welches es auf dem Markt gibt Ahnung sonst hätte ich hier nicht fragen müssen.
Aber danke für deine vorletzte Antwort!
Kann ich ehrlich gesagt nicht sagen, es war nur seine Aussage als er den Hinterbau des Capra gesehen hat!


----------



## thomaso (28. Januar 2017)

Denke ehrlich gesagt das das bei modernen "high end" bikes kein problem darsellt.


----------



## Black-Down (28. Januar 2017)

Sven87 schrieb:


> @Black-Down ich vergleiche nicht, ich frage nach und das ist ein Unterschied!
> Ich habe leider nicht von jedem Bike welches es auf dem Markt gibt Ahnung sonst hätte ich hier nicht fragen müssen.
> Aber danke für deine vorletzte Antwort!
> Kann ich ehrlich gesagt nicht sagen, es war nur seine Aussage als er den Hinterbau des Capra gesehen hat!


Naja wie auch immer
stimmt schon was thomaso sagt
bei modernen Bikes 
die Anlenkung beim Capra verteilt eben die Kraft auf mehrere Lager und beim Fox Dämpfer sind Kunststoffbuchsen verbaut die sich eher abnutzen sollen als das Dämpferauge leiden soll
Eine Beule im Rahmen wird wohl auch nichts werden dank Carbon Rahmen


----------



## Rischar (28. Januar 2017)

Das, was du befrüchtest, klingt etwas unrealistisch. Ich glaube nicht, dass der Verschleiß beim capra höherer ist als bei anderen Räder. Wenn beim capra die Dämpferaufnahme oft zerstört wäre, würde das Rad nicht so erfolgreich sein, meinste nicht?

Dass die Dämpferaufnahme beschädigt wird, klingt in meinen Augen an zerstörten Lagern. Daraus resultiert Spiel und mehr Schläge/Kraft auf den Rahmen...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Burnhard (29. Januar 2017)

Rischar schrieb:


> Das, was du befrüchtest, klingt etwas unrealistisch. Ich glaube nicht, dass der Verschleiß beim capra höherer ist als bei anderen Räder. Wenn beim capra die Dämpferaufnahme oft zerstört wäre, würde das Rad nicht so erfolgreich sein, meinste nicht?
> 
> Dass die Dämpferaufnahme beschädigt wird, klingt in meinen Augen an zerstörten Lagern. Daraus resultiert Spiel und mehr Schläge/Kraft auf den Rahmen...



Deine Mutter hat die Dämpferaufnahme von Capra beim Sag messen verbogen...


----------



## Rischar (29. Januar 2017)

Burnhard schrieb:


> Deine Mutter hat die Dämpferaufnahme von Capra beim Sag messen verbogen...


Deine Mutter braucht keinen Sag messen - immer 100%.


----------



## huldrich (30. Januar 2017)

so... nun mal ein halbwegs anständiges Bild von der Ziege! Entgegen dem Serienzustand wurde über Winter so einiges angepasst...







Die Gabeleinsteller werden allenfalls noch schwarz eloxiert, dem X2 der 2-position Lever gegönnt und die Griffe durch Renthals Ultra-Tacky ersetzt... mal schauen!


----------



## Laroon (30. Januar 2017)

huldrich schrieb:


> so... nun mal ein halbwegs anständiges Bild von der Ziege! Entgegen dem Serienzustand wurde über Winter so einiges angepasst...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Sehr schick,

Welchen Vorbau, Lenker hast du montiert? 

Mir gefällt das Renthalgold überhaupt nicht. Bin am überlegen gegen was ich die ausstausche...


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## huldrich (30. Januar 2017)

Hallo...
Lenker: Tune Wunderbar 35mm, gekürzt auf 780mm
Vorbau: Easton Haven 35mm, 32mm Länge


----------



## Aero9000 (31. Januar 2017)

Wie fährt sich der 2-position Lever im capra? Merkt man nen großen Unterschied zu vorher?

Gruß Patrick


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Black-Down (31. Januar 2017)

Aero9000 schrieb:


> Wie fährt sich der 2-position Lever im capra? Merkt man nen großen Unterschied zu vorher?
> 
> Gruß Patrick


gewaltig !
eine derartige Blockade durch Fox ist mir bei Dämpfern von Fox noch nicht untergekommen !
sicher kein Hardtail aber extrem wipparm


----------



## Black-Down (31. Januar 2017)

Aero9000 schrieb:


> Wie fährt sich der 2-position Lever im capra? Merkt man nen großen Unterschied zu vorher?
> 
> Gruß Patrick


Lohnte sich echt die Einheit beim Recall gleich mitzumachen zumal dann nur 129€ fällig waren


----------



## Aero9000 (31. Januar 2017)

Mal schauen evtl. Lass ich mir den auch noch einbauen


----------



## ale2812 (31. Januar 2017)

Markus-Freeride schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> die Größendiskussion kommt hier ja immer wieder auf und ich bin doch erstaunt, wie sehr hier auf die Körpergröße Bezug genommen wird. Ich denke Schrittlänge, Oberkörperlänge und Armlänge sind hier entscheidende Faktoren. Ich zum Beispiel bin 178 cm und fahre ein L auf dem ich mich pudelwohl fühle!! Warum? Ganz einfach. Ich habe eine, für meine Körpergröße sehr große Schrittlänge von 87 cm und einen recht kurzen Oberkörper. Ich fahre eine 150er Sattelstütze die ca. 2 cm aus dem Sattelrohr herausgezogen ist.
> Somit ist es wirklich wichtig diese Faktoren zu berücksichtigen. Gerade die Sitzrohrlänge beim XL kann hier problematisch werden, wenn ihr den Sattel dann zu hoch habt und am Ende auf eine 125er Sattelstütze reduzieren müsst.
> ...


das widerspricht meiner logik: lange beine und daher kurzer oberkörper - warum brauchst du da mehr reach als jemand mit langen oberkörper und kurzen beinen?

ich bin 179 mit 89 sl und möchte sitzend nicht gestreckter sitzen. bergab wäre eine L auf jeden fall auch io


----

zu den ganzen L empfehlungen bei Personen über 1,86 m wäre ich sehr vorsichtig. viele schreiben hier halt, dass die L perfekt passe, weil das nunmal früher die größte carbon größe war und diese personen damit nun leben müssen. dazu kommt, dass man man auch in der vergangenheit als großer mensch tendentiell immer zu kleine räder fahren musste...
ich würde definitiv XL empfehlen.


----------



## TheGoOn (31. Januar 2017)

hier stand totaler mist


----------



## darkrider23 (1. Februar 2017)

Hat wer jetzt eigentlich schon ein 2017er Capra bekommen?


----------



## zmitti (3. Februar 2017)

Moin Leutz!
Stehe vor der Entscheidung, mir entweder ein Jeffsy AL TWO oder ein CAPRA AL (beide 2017er) zuzulegen. Bin am letzten WE mal en STRIVE von nem Kumpel gefahren und en bisschen vom Enduro-Virus angefixt....
Mir geht´s um folgendes: Beide bikes haben "nur" den Monarch (Plus) R verbaut - der, soweit ich weiß, nicht mit nem Hebel blockierbar ist.....welches bike schlägt sich dann im Uphill besser? Denke bergab haben beide bikes ihre Stärken...


----------



## Rischar (3. Februar 2017)

zmitti schrieb:


> Moin Leutz!
> Stehe vor der Entscheidung, mir entweder ein Jeffsy AL TWO oder ein CAPRA AL (beide 2017er) zuzulegen. Bin am letzten WE mal en STRIVE von nem Kumpel gefahren und en bisschen vom Enduro-Virus angefixt....
> Mir geht´s um folgendes: Beide bikes haben "nur" den Monarch (Plus) R verbaut - der, soweit ich weiß, nicht mit nem Hebel blockierbar ist.....welches bike schlägt sich dann im Uphill besser? Denke bergab haben beide bikes ihre Stärken...


Im Zweifelsfall hilft nur: beide fahren und vergleichen!
Das jeffsy ist halt ein trailbike, das capra ein enduro. Rate mal, was besser bergauf fährt 
Wo willst du fahren? Wie fährst du? Strecken? Höhenmeter?...
Der Monarch funktioniert sehr gut im capra. Jeffsy bin ich noch nicht gefahren, aber ich behaupte mal, dort passt der Monarch ebenfalls gut. Und ohne dir nahe zu treten zu wollen, es klingt nicht so, als wenn du es merken würdest, ob ein besserer Dämpfer verbaut wäre


----------



## zmitti (3. Februar 2017)

Rischar schrieb:


> Im Zweifelsfall hilft nur: beide fahren und vergleichen!
> Das jeffsy ist halt ein trailbike, das capra ein enduro. Rate mal, was besser bergauf fährt
> Wo willst du fahren? Wie fährst du? Strecken? Höhenmeter?...
> Der Monarch funktioniert sehr gut im capra. Jeffsy bin ich noch nicht gefahren, aber ich behaupte mal, dort passt der Monarch ebenfalls gut. Und ohne dir nahe zu treten zu wollen, es klingt nicht so, als wenn du es merken würdest, ob ein besserer Dämpfer verbaut wäre



Ok klingt nach Jeffsy für mich....mir gings nur um das Wippen des Hinterbaus beim Uphill....nicht darum einen besseren Dämpfer zu fahren! Fahre hauptsächlich im Bad Kreuznacher Raum-steile Rampen bergauf sind da ebenso dabei wie enge Spitzkehren-Trails bergab....Downhill is gar nicht mein Ding


----------



## thomaso (3. Februar 2017)

zmitti schrieb:


> Ok klingt nach Jeffsy für mich....mir gings nur um das Wippen des Hinterbaus beim Uphill....nicht darum einen besseren Dämpfer zu fahren! Fahre hauptsächlich im Bad Kreuznacher Raum-steile Rampen bergauf sind da ebenso dabei wie enge Spitzkehren-Trails bergab....Downhill is gar nicht mein Ding


Dann ja, eher jeffsy


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## zhilo (6. Februar 2017)

Hallo zusammen,
Plane mir das Capra zuzulegen, bin mir aber mit der Größe nicht sicher.
Bin mit meinen 1,78 zwischen M und L. Schritthöhe 85.
Was meint ihr? M müsste da doch noch passen?
Danke schonmal.


----------



## Homed (6. Februar 2017)

zhilo schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen,
> Plane mir das Capra zuzulegen, bin mir aber mit der Größe nicht sicher.
> Bin mit meinen 1,78 zwischen M und L. Schritthöhe 85.
> Was meint ihr? M müsste da doch noch passen?
> Danke schonmal.


Hey, ich bin 1,73 und fahre M. 
Du liegst genau dazwischen, da hilft nur abwegen ob du lieber ein Verspieltes Bike haben möchtest: M oder ehr ein Laufruiges: L 
Bei letzten Zweifeln hilft nur ausprobieren.
Woher kommst?

Grüße Nils


----------



## Manjk (6. Februar 2017)

zhilo schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen,
> Plane mir das Capra zuzulegen, bin mir aber mit der Größe nicht sicher.
> Bin mit meinen 1,78 zwischen M und L. Schritthöhe 85.
> Was meint ihr? M müsste da doch noch passen?
> Danke schonmal.



Kommt auf Deine Vorlieben an. Ich bin selber 180 und fahre ein L (Die Reverb musste ich 1.5 cm rausziehen). Das Capra ist grundsätzlich ein sehr kompaktes Bike und für meine Vorlieben könnte es noch länger sein. Vielleicht hast Du mal die Möglichkeit auf ein L oder M zusitzen.


----------



## zhilo (6. Februar 2017)

Komme aus der Nähe von Forchheim und werde beide Größen mal direkt bei YT proberitten. Leider kann man dort nur übern Hof rollen, was nur einen kleinen Eindruck vermitteln wird. 
Das Capra wird der Nachfolger eines Wicked in M mit dem ich gut zurechtgekommen bin. Ob mir ein längeres Bike besser liegt kann ich so nicht sagen. Vielleicht warte ich einfach darauf, bis YT heuer in Osternohe zum testen ist.


----------



## zichl (6. Februar 2017)

Naja das Capra unterscheidet sich ja nennenswert nur im Lenkwinkel von 1° weniger. Das Wicked 650B z.B. hat nämlich schon einen Lenkwinkel von 66° und nicht wie angegeben 66,5°. Von daher hast du keine so große Umgewöhnung vom Wicked aufs Capra. Wenn du also mit dem Wicked zufrieden bist wirst du mit dem Capra absolut nichts falsch machen...


----------



## Sid211985 (6. Februar 2017)

Hi
bin auch am überlegen mit das Capra zu kaufen. Aktuell fahre ich seit 3 jahren das Noton und bin schon begeistert. Uphill ist halt mim Noton mehr Qual als angenehm dafür gehts klasse den Berg runter sowohl Trails als auch Bikeparks.

Was,würde mich mit dem Capra erwarten? Hat es eine Bikepark Freigabe? Welche Größe macht bei 187cm sinn?

Lg


----------



## zichl (7. Februar 2017)

Sid211985 schrieb:


> Hi
> bin auch am überlegen mit das Capra zu kaufen. Aktuell fahre ich seit 3 jahren das Noton und bin schon begeistert. Uphill ist halt mim Noton mehr Qual als angenehm dafür gehts klasse den Berg runter sowohl Trails als auch Bikeparks.
> 
> Was,würde mich mit dem Capra erwarten? Hat es eine Bikepark Freigabe? Welche Größe macht bei 187cm sinn?
> ...


Das Capra geht schon gut bergauf. Es wippt bei 1-fach auch weniger als z.B. das Wicked. Wicked etc. waren halt auf 2-fach konstruiert und das Capra ist entsprechend moderner. Ist natürlich trotzdem kein Marathon Bike.


----------



## Black-Down (7. Februar 2017)

Sid211985 schrieb:


> Hi
> bin auch am überlegen mit das Capra zu kaufen. Aktuell fahre ich seit 3 jahren das Noton und bin schon begeistert. Uphill ist halt mim Noton mehr Qual als angenehm dafür gehts klasse den Berg runter sowohl Trails als auch Bikeparks.
> 
> Was,würde mich mit dem Capra erwarten? Hat es eine Bikepark Freigabe? Welche Größe macht bei 187cm sinn?
> ...


Bikeparkfreigabe ?

also selbst einige Guides bei Finale Freeride fahren täglich das Capra und es ist dafür auch ausgelegt.
Finale ist mehr und belastender als Bikepark

ich hab das L bin 1,83m hattes es mehrfach vorher in Finale getestet gegenüber der M
L passt bestens aber mit 1,87 könnte die XL interessant sein für Dich. Je nachdem deine Vorlieben sind


----------



## watzel (7. Februar 2017)

Kurze Frage zu den verbauten Highroller 2.
Diese sind ja nicht explizit Tubeless Ready, bekomme ich diese trotzdem ohne Probleme tubeless montiert auf meinen TRS+?
Hat da schon jemand mit Erfahrung gemacht oder muss ich mir nun wirklich tubless ready-Mäntel holen?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Stricherjunge (7. Februar 2017)

watzel schrieb:


> Kurze Frage zu den verbauten Highroller 2.
> Diese sind ja nicht explizit Tubeless Ready, bekomme ich diese trotzdem ohne Probleme tubeless montiert auf meinen TRS+?
> Hat da schon jemand mit Erfahrung gemacht oder muss ich mir nun wirklich tubless ready-Mäntel holen?


Also auf dem Dt-Swiss Spline 1900 Laufradsatz mit Schwalbe Tubelessfelgenband (Felgen waren nicht tubelessready) ging das relativ problemlos. War mein erster Tubelessumbau und der Reifen war sofort augenscheinlich dicht, am Anfang musste ich allerdings ein- bis zweimal pro Woche nachpumpen, mittlerweile pumpe ich vielleicht alle zwei Wochen ein bisschen nach.


----------



## Michael_MTB (7. Februar 2017)

Hier mal meine Ziege mit neuem Dämpfer:



Marzzochi MOTO C2R mit Titanfeder und Huber Buchsen.
Läuft sehr gut, genaues kann ich aber erst sagen wenn ich im Park war.

Besseres Bild folgt dann wenn mein E13 TRS Race Carbon Laufradsatz montiert ist. Hab ein super Schnäppchen gemacht.


----------



## Manjk (7. Februar 2017)

Michael_MTB schrieb:


> Hier mal meine Ziege mit neuem Dämpfer:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Sieht richtig fett aus! Was heisst gutes Schnäppchen? =).


----------



## Michael_MTB (8. Februar 2017)

Manjk schrieb:


> Sieht richtig fett aus! Was heisst gutes Schnäppchen? =).


Bei RCZ Bike haben ich mir einen Satz für 650,- € geholt, Liste kosten die 1750,-€ und bester Netzpreis den ich gefunden habe ist 1480,-€. Von daher denke ich ist das ein gutes Schnäppchen


----------



## michi0221 (8. Februar 2017)

Guten Morgen - eine Frage zum Thema Kettenblatt:

Fahre das Capra CF Pro (2016) mit 32er E*Thirteen Kettenblatt. Da bei meiner Hausstrecke einige heftige Anstiege zu packen sind, bevor man mit schönen Downhilltrails belohnt wird, muß ich Kraftbedingt immer wieder mal schieben, weswegen ich mir die Montage eines 30er oder gar 28er Blattes überlegt habe. Welches empfiehlt ihr - ist der Sprung von 4 Zähnen, also von 32 auf 28 schon zu heftig oder ist der Unterschied doch nicht zu groß?

Wenn ich hier im Forum richtig recheriert habe brauche ich ja dieses Kettenblatt:
https://www.bike-components.de/de/e...Guidering-M-Direct-Mount-4-Arm-1-fach-p43979/

Beste Grüße, Mike


----------



## Deleted 310950 (8. Februar 2017)

Guten Morgen.

Der Sprung auf das 30er ist nicht allzu groß und wird dir nicht reichen. Würde das 28er empfehlen, um nicht mehr schieben zu müssen.

Info: Fahre zufällig dasselbe Bike, am vorigen aber 2x10 mit dem kleinen 24er vorne und dem großen 36er hinten, wollte aber bewusst nicht, dass der kleinste Gang mit 1x11 nun größer wird. Um den kleinsten Gang(mit 1x11) auf die selbe Übersetzung(wie 2x10) zu bekommen, brauchte ich vorne das 28er Kettenblatt. Steile Anstiege gehören bei mir auch dazu, sowie Parkgeballer und ein zwei bis mal im Jahr Alpen... und bin sehr zufrieden damit, meine Angst es könnten mir ein bis zwei größere Gänge fehlen hat sich zum Glück nicht bestätigt.
_
Übersetzungen im Vergleich:

https://www.dh-rangers.com/gallery/data/500/2013-11-28-XX1-Uebersetzungsvergleich-V2.jpg_


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## watzel (8. Februar 2017)

michi0221 schrieb:


> Guten Morgen - eine Frage zum Thema Kettenblatt:
> 
> Fahre das Capra CF Pro (2016) mit 32er E*Thirteen Kettenblatt. Da bei meiner Hausstrecke einige heftige Anstiege zu packen sind, bevor man mit schönen Downhilltrails belohnt wird, muß ich Kraftbedingt immer wieder mal schieben, weswegen ich mir die Montage eines 30er oder gar 28er Blattes überlegt habe. Welches empfiehlt ihr - ist der Sprung von 4 Zähnen, also von 32 auf 28 schon zu heftig oder ist der Unterschied doch nicht zu groß?
> 
> ...



Kettenblatt passt, bin auch vor kurzem auf das 28 Zähne-Blatt umgestiegen.
Das macht die Sache im Uphill sehr entspannter, aber man tritt ab ca 28km/h auch langsam ins leere.


----------



## Michael_MTB (8. Februar 2017)

michi0221 schrieb:


> Guten Morgen - eine Frage zum Thema Kettenblatt:
> 
> Fahre das Capra CF Pro (2016) mit 32er E*Thirteen Kettenblatt. Da bei meiner Hausstrecke einige heftige Anstiege zu packen sind, bevor man mit schönen Downhilltrails belohnt wird, muß ich Kraftbedingt immer wieder mal schieben, weswegen ich mir die Montage eines 30er oder gar 28er Blattes überlegt habe. Welches empfiehlt ihr - ist der Sprung von 4 Zähnen, also von 32 auf 28 schon zu heftig oder ist der Unterschied doch nicht zu groß?
> 
> ...


Hallo Mike,

ich würde dir empfehlen auf ein ovales 30er zu gehen, das tritt sich dann bergauf wie ein 28er.
An meinem Capra habe ich von einem runden 32er auf ein ovales 32er gewechselt und war nach dem umbau erstaunt wie viel besser ich Steigungen hoch komme.




Gibt es als Directmount für E13 von Garbaruk
http://garbaruk.com/chainrings-oval/direct-mount/e13.html
Top Qualität und die Kettenführung brauchst du dann auch nicht mehr da deutlich bessere Führung als ein normales Narrow-Wide Kettenblatt.

Gruß Michael


----------



## watzel (8. Februar 2017)

Kurze Frage zwischendurch,
Ist das verbaute Felgenband in den TRS+ LRS für tubeless zu gebrauchen, oder muss ich neues kleben?


----------



## ale2812 (8. Februar 2017)

watzel schrieb:


> Kurze Frage zwischendurch,
> Ist das verbaute Felgenband in den TRS+ LRS für tubeless zu gebrauchen, oder muss ich neues kleben?


das verklebte ist tubeless ready - sollte rot sein...



Michael_MTB schrieb:


> Bei RCZ Bike haben ich mir einen Satz für 650,- € geholt, Liste kosten die 1750,-€ und bester Netzpreis den ich gefunden habe ist 1480,-€. Von daher denke ich ist das ein gutes Schnäppchen


für das gleiche geld gehts leichter und haltbarer: für 650 kann man sich einen 1715g dt swiss lrs mit hoch wertigere nabe, hochwertigeren freilauf mit günstiger felge kaufen. da bekommt man dann auch keinen heulanfall, wenn man sich im dh mit den viel umworbenen 700g enduro-hinterreifen die felge zerstört. ich würde ihn weiter verkaufen^^


Sid211985 schrieb:


> Hi
> bin auch am überlegen mit das Capra zu kaufen. Aktuell fahre ich seit 3 jahren das Noton und bin schon begeistert. Uphill ist halt mim Noton mehr Qual als angenehm dafür gehts klasse den Berg runter sowohl Trails als auch Bikeparks.
> 
> Was,würde mich mit dem Capra erwarten? Hat es eine Bikepark Freigabe? Welche Größe macht bei 187cm sinn?
> ...



falls du keine überproportional lange oder extrem kurze beine hast, xl.
lange beine-> kurzer oberkörper -> brauch man nicht so viel reach
extrem kurze beine-> könnte probleme mit der länge des sattelrohres und reverb geben.


----------



## Portiman (8. Februar 2017)

watzel schrieb:


> Kettenblatt passt, bin auch vor kurzem auf das 28 Zähne-Blatt umgestiegen.
> Das macht die Sache im Uphill sehr entspannter, aber man tritt ab ca 28km/h auch langsam ins leere.



Hallo Watzel.

Kannst du mir sagen, wieviele Kettenglieder du rausgenommen hast beim Umstieg von 32 auf 28?
Ich habe um 2 Glieder gekürzt. Leider habe ich in den mittleren Gängen immer etwas Probleme beim Schalten.
Teilweise springt die Kette 2 Gänge runter und dann wieder 1 hoch. 

Da ich mittlerweile alles versucht habe einzustellen und die anderen Gänge sauber schalten, habe ich die Kette im Verdacht. 
Ist lediglich beim ca. 6/7. Gang

Hat sonst noch jemand eine Idee?


----------



## Rischar (8. Februar 2017)

watzel schrieb:


> Kettenblatt passt, bin auch vor kurzem auf das 28 Zähne-Blatt umgestiegen.
> Das macht die Sache im Uphill sehr entspannter, aber man tritt ab ca 28km/h auch langsam ins leere.


Aus Interesse: bei welcher Geschwindigkeit tritt man beim 32 Zähneblatt ins Leere?


----------



## Burnhard (8. Februar 2017)

Rischar schrieb:


> Aus Interesse: bei welcher Geschwindigkeit tritt man beim 32 Zähneblatt ins Leere?


Bei 0.5 km/h, aber nur weil du immer in die falsche Richtung kurbelst...


----------



## watzel (8. Februar 2017)

Portiman schrieb:


> Hallo Watzel.
> 
> Kannst du mir sagen, wieviele Kettenglieder du rausgenommen hast beim Umstieg von 32 auf 28?
> Ich habe um 2 Glieder gekürzt. Leider habe ich in den mittleren Gängen immer etwas Probleme beim Schalten.
> ...



Puh ist schon ein wenig her, kann ich dir leider nicht mehr sagen. Aber ich bin anfangs noch mit ungekürzter Kette gefahren, konnte problemlos schalten.... Hört sich aus der Ferne aber auch nach falscher Zugspannung an.


----------



## Rischar (8. Februar 2017)

Burnhard schrieb:


> Bei 0.5 km/h, aber nur weil du immer in die falsche Richtung kurbelst...


Sehr lustig. Kauf lieber deiner Mutter Schaps.


----------



## watzel (8. Februar 2017)

Rischar schrieb:


> Aus Interesse: bei welcher Geschwindigkeit tritt man beim 32 Zähneblatt ins Leere?


Ich meine so ab 35km/h


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Stricherjunge (8. Februar 2017)

Hier kann man das ausrechen
https://www.j-berkemeier.de/Ritzelrechner.html

Mit 2.4 High Roller 2:
https://www.j-berkemeier.de/Ritzelr...14,12,10+tf=85+dtf=5+ru=224+ge=false+rt=false

Wobei es auch darauf ankommt, wie schnell man tritt...


----------



## Rischar (8. Februar 2017)

Danke!
Wo kannst du den Reifen mit einfließen lassen?

Von 32 auf 28 Zähne wird die theoretische v max um 4 kmh reduziert. Ist ja nix. Das war mir gar nicht so klar. Jeder der sagt, man tritt dann zu schnell ins Leere sollte lieber sauberer fahren und so Geschwindigkeit aufbauen


----------



## Stricherjunge (8. Februar 2017)

Rischar schrieb:


> Danke!
> Wo kannst du den Reifen mit einfließen lassen?
> 
> Von 32 auf 28 Zähne wird die theoretische v max um 4 kmh reduziert. Ist ja nix. Das war mir gar nicht so klar. Jeder der sagt, man tritt dann zu schnell ins Leere sollte lieber sauberer fahren und so Geschwindigkeit aufbauen



Reifen kann man über das ETRTO Maß einfleißen lassen. Bei dem Maß muss man dann den Herstellerangaben vertrauen, sofern man nicht selber nachmessen möchte. Habe also das ETRTO Maß von 61-584 bzw 60-584 (weil 61 als Option nicht verfügbar) genommen. Btw Schwalbe listet auf der Webseite sogar den ungefähren Umfang der Reifen in mm auf, falls man mit Schwalbereifen rechnen will.


----------



## Michael_MTB (9. Februar 2017)

ale2812 schrieb:


> für das gleiche geld gehts leichter und haltbarer: für 650 kann man sich einen 1715g dt swiss lrs mit hoch wertigere nabe, hochwertigeren freilauf mit günstiger felge kaufen. da bekommt man dann auch keinen heulanfall, wenn man sich im dh mit den viel umworbenen 700g enduro-hinterreifen die felge zerstört. ich würde ihn weiter verkaufen^^


leichter geht (fast) immer, die Naben von e13 sind halt mit 200g Vr und 350g Hr nicht gerade leicht die felge dafür schon.
Ob DT unbedingt haltbarer ist??? Ich habe mir auch schon DT Felgen zerstört und meine derzeitigen e13 Alufelgen sind nach 2 Saison noch Tiptop, keine Schläge keine Dellen und ich bin viel rumgekommen in den 2 Jahren.
Naben OK die halten bei DT und ein Zahnscheibenfreilauf ist was feines. Ich habe mit meinen e13 Naben die in meinem derzeitigen TRSR Laufradsatz sind aber auch noch keine Probleme gehabt. Die e13 Reifen werde ich nicht fahren sondern meine bei mir bewerten Kombinationen.
Ich war scharf darauf und will das "experiment Carbon" halt mal wagen.
Aber wie du schon sagst, vielleicht heul ich auch wenn ich mir bei der ersten fahrt im Park die Felge zerstöre.


----------



## Michael_MTB (9. Februar 2017)

@ale2812 
an welchen DT Swiss Laufradsatz hast du gedacht?
Der EX 1501 Spline® ONE 27.5 / 30 mm ist schwerer und teurer.


----------



## kosh_hh (9. Februar 2017)

mMn muss man in verblockte Passagen reinfahren können ohne im Hinterkopf die Sorge zu haben, dass die verwendeten Parts das mitmachen. Wenn du immer die perfekte Linienwahl beherrschst dabei immer den richtigen Luftdruck bei den jeweiligen Bedingungen in den Reifen hast oder einfach dein Geldbeutel so prall gefüllt ist, dass dir ein Defekt eines teuren Parts egal ist. Dann könnte man über Carbonfelgen schon mal nachdenken.

Aber auch dann ist es immer noch (gerade in verblockten Passagen) ein ganz anders Fahrgefühl durch die steifen Felgen. Für den Top Racer (also die meisten hier  ) sicherlich eine gute Sache, für einen "Brot und Butter" Fahrer wie mich sind fehlerverzeihende Alufelgen mMn die bessere Wahl. An meinem Capra vom letzten Jahr waren ja die DT Swiss Carbonlaufräder verbaut. Ich hab mir aber relativ schnell die EX 1501 mit 25mm Felgenbreite gekauft. Diese wiegen lt. meiner Küchenwaage übrigens knapp unter 1700 Gramm inkl. Felgenband.


----------



## sorny (9. Februar 2017)

Mal ne Frage: bei ovalem Kettenblatt, funktioniert da die e13 Kettenführung noch? Oder runter damit?


----------



## Sid211985 (9. Februar 2017)

Gibt es eigentlich immer noch die Qualitätsprobleme die hier zur Anfangszeit oft beschrieben worden sind?


----------



## zichl (9. Februar 2017)

Sid211985 schrieb:


> Gibt es eigentlich immer noch die Qualitätsprobleme die hier zur Anfangszeit oft beschrieben worden sind?


Welche meinst du jetzt genau? Schaltaugen oder Lackabplatzer im Bereich Tretlager?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Sid211985 (9. Februar 2017)

Halt mit den losen schrauben, Felgen probleme mein ich. War ja alles recht häufig


----------



## Michael_MTB (9. Februar 2017)

sorny schrieb:


> Mal ne Frage: bei ovalem Kettenblatt, funktioniert da die e13 Kettenführung noch? Oder runter damit?


Mit der Original verbauten Kefü geht kein ovales Blatt.
Ich hab meine demontiert da das Kettenblatt das ich verwende längere Zähne hat und mir bisher noch keine Kette abgefallen ist.
Es gibt aber genügend Kettenführungen z.B. von Absolut Black oder 77Desingz die für ovale Kettenblätter sind und auch sehr gut funktionieren.


----------



## ale2812 (9. Februar 2017)

Michael_MTB schrieb:


> leichter geht (fast) immer, die Naben von e13 sind halt mit 200g Vr und 350g Hr nicht gerade leicht die felge dafür schon.
> Ob DT unbedingt haltbarer ist??? Ich habe mir auch schon DT Felgen zerstört und meine derzeitigen e13 Alufelgen sind nach 2 Saison noch Tiptop, keine Schläge keine Dellen und ich bin viel rumgekommen in den 2 Jahren.
> Naben OK die halten bei DT und ein Zahnscheibenfreilauf ist was feines. Ich habe mit meinen e13 Naben die in meinem derzeitigen TRSR Laufradsatz sind aber auch noch keine Probleme gehabt. Die e13 Reifen werde ich nicht fahren sondern meine bei mir bewerten Kombinationen.
> Ich war scharf darauf und will das "experiment Carbon" halt mal wagen.
> Aber wie du schon sagst, vielleicht heul ich auch wenn ich mir bei der ersten fahrt im Park die Felge zerstöre.





Michael_MTB schrieb:


> @ale2812
> an welchen DT Swiss Laufradsatz hast du gedacht?
> Der EX 1501 Spline® ONE 27.5 / 30 mm ist schwerer und teurer.


puh echt für den park? da hätte ich zu sehr angst um die felgen.

imho ist die preis-leistung hier ziemlich optimal: dt swiss 240s + EX471 o. EX511 + sapim d-light oder sapim CX-ray. kostet hier 650 bei 1715g (EX471)

bei mir sind felgen leider verschleißteile, daher freue ich mich, wenn alle 2-3 jahre die neue felge nur 65 euro kostet.


----------



## zichl (9. Februar 2017)

Sid211985 schrieb:


> Halt mit den losen schrauben, Felgen probleme mein ich. War ja alles recht häufig


Die e13 Laufräder hatten keine Probleme ausser von Bedienungsfehlern verursachte. Auch ich habe meine Schrägkugellager in der Hinterachse sehr schnell zerstört weil ich sie falsch eingestellt habe. Ist aber auch echt nicht einfach. Seit 2 Jahren setzt e13 aber auch auf normale Radiallager und das ist somit auch erledigt.


----------



## Michael_MTB (9. Februar 2017)

ale2812 schrieb:


> puh echt für den park? da hätte ich zu sehr angst um die felgen.
> 
> imho ist die preis-leistung hier ziemlich optimal: dt swiss 240s + EX471 o. EX511 + sapim d-light oder sapim CX-ray. kostet hier 650 bei 1715g (EX471)
> 
> bei mir sind felgen leider verschleißteile, daher freue ich mich, wenn alle 2-3 jahre die neue felge nur 65 euro kostet.


Der Preis bei Actionsports ist wirklich gut.
Felgen halten bei mir bisher sehr gut (bin wahrscheinlich doch viel zu langsam unterwegs ), selbst am DHler hatte ich nie einen kpl. Ausfall oder ausgerissenen Speichen, nur hier und da mal ne kleine Delle ohne Bedeutung.
Ich glaub halt mal an den Test hier auf MTB-News wo der LRS im Vergleich zu DT Swiss XM1200 als wirklich stabil und dem Einsatzgebiet entsprechend bewertet wurde.
http://www.mtb-news.de/news/2016/06/16/test-e-thirteen-trsr-carbon-laufradsatz/
Ich werde es euch wissen lassen wie ich damit durch die Saison komme (Leogang, Sölden, Serfaus-Fiss-Ladis und einige Einsätze in Schöneck sowie am Keilberg sind fest geplant).


----------



## Rischar (9. Februar 2017)

zichl schrieb:


> Die e13 Laufräder hatten keine Probleme ausser von Bedienungsfehlern verursachte.


Hahahahaha


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Sid211985 (10. Februar 2017)

Hat schon mal eine ein vergleich vom Noton zum Capra gehabt? Bin so gesehen vollkommen zufrieden aber im inneren sagt mir was das ich das Capra kaufen soll. 
Nur ob ich dann zufrieden bin nur weil es neu ist aber vom Prinzip das gleiche ist....

Weil die Geometrie Daten sind ja fast gleich

Lg


----------



## michi0221 (11. Februar 2017)

Guten Abend!  

Also wenn, welche Schläuche verwendet Ihr denn so in euren Reifen?

Ich wollte mir den Maxxis Freeride/Downhill bestellen, ev. mit AV denn das Gefutzel mit dem Französischen nervt mich immer ein wenig.
https://www.bike-components.de/de/Maxxis/Freeride-Downhill-Light-27-5-Schlauch-p47594/

Oder habt ihr bessere Erfahrungen mit anderen Wandstärken von Maxxis bzw. überhaupt anderen Modellen?

Beste Grüße!


----------



## frank70 (11. Februar 2017)

ich fahre die maxxis in der freerideausführung (DH light). die downhillausführung finde ich zu viel des guten


----------



## Stricherjunge (11. Februar 2017)

michi0221 schrieb:


> Ich wollte mir den Maxxis Freeride/Downhill bestellen, ev. mit AV denn das Gefutzel mit dem Französischen nervt mich immer ein wenig.



Bevor du die Schläuche mit Autoventil kaufst, check vorher ob die Felgenbohrung für Autoventil groß genug ist. Bei den DT Swiss Felgen passt nämlich kein Autoventil durch.


----------



## Black-Down (11. Februar 2017)

Stricherjunge schrieb:


> Bevor du die Schläuche mit Autoventil kaufst, check vorher ob die Felgenbohrung für Autoventil groß genug ist. Bei den DT Swiss Felgen passt nämlich kein Autoventil durch.


Ich befürchte er will die Felgen eine größere Bohrung verpassen


----------



## Black-Down (11. Februar 2017)

michi0221 schrieb:


> Guten Abend!
> 
> Also wenn, welche Schläuche verwendet Ihr denn so in euren Reifen?
> 
> ...


klingt vielleicht komisch aber ich fahre wenn ich grad nicht auf Tubless umgestellt habe ganz normale Schwalbe 2,3 er Schläuche und naja Pannen gibts halt nur mit Snakebite oder eingefahrenen Mist.....nur bei beiden Ursachen hat mit eine schwergewichtiger Schlauch auch nicht geholfen 

Ach und was das gefummel angeht
kauf Dir nen kleinen Adapter dann hast Du keine Probleme


----------



## Rischar (11. Februar 2017)

Eben.
Die Schläuche haben kaum Einfluss auf Platten. Beim snakebite sind alle gleich schnell kaputt. Wirklich großen Effekt haben nur Reifen mit richtiger DH Karkasse. Die sind dann leider schwere.
Oder Reifendruck erhöhen  Im Park bin ich mit 2,8 bar gefahren.


----------



## Black-Down (11. Februar 2017)

Rischar schrieb:


> Eben.
> Die Schläuche haben kaum Einfluss auf Platten. Beim snakebite sind alle gleich schnell kaputt. Wirklich großen Effekt haben nur Reifen mit richtiger DH Karkasse. Die sind dann leider schwere.
> Oder Reifendruck erhöhen  Im Park bin ich mit 2,8 bar gefahren.


ich fahre max 1,9 Bar aber dann auch nur Tubless mit DH Karasse die gibt es bei Tubless Reifen auch mit passabel Gewicht zu kaufen
Schwalbe war da immer nicht mein Ding darum eher Maxxis Hightoller oder Minion im Parkeinsatz


----------



## darkrider23 (12. Februar 2017)

Black-Down schrieb:


> Ich befürchte er will die Felgen eine größere Bohrung verpassen



Die erste Amtshandlung bei ALLEN bisherigen Laufräudern! niemals werde ich mit diesen kleinen Drecksventilen fahren.


----------



## Gala (12. Februar 2017)

Servus zusammen,
zu den Felgen/Laufrädern.
Der Geschwindigkeits Weltrekord mit Serienbikes , wurde von Max Stöckl, mit DT Swiss XMC1200 Spline Laufrädern gefahren.
Nach zu lesen bei Red Bull TV.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Rischar (12. Februar 2017)

Sonst fahre ich auch 1,7-1,9 bar. Aber am Geisskopf DH reichte das nicht aus. Okay, ist auch kein typisches enduro Revier


----------



## Black-Down (12. Februar 2017)

Rischar schrieb:


> Sonst fahre ich auch 1,7-1,9 bar. Aber am Geisskopf DH reichte das nicht aus. Okay, ist auch kein typisches enduro Revier


Nee BMais sicher nicht aber warst schonmal in Finale oder Gardasee ?
dann weisst Du was alles mit nem Enduro möglich is


----------



## Rischar (12. Februar 2017)

Black-Down schrieb:


> Nee BMais sicher nicht aber warst schonmal in Finale oder Gardasee ?
> dann weisst Du was alles mit nem Enduro möglich is


Ich war tatsächlich immer noch nicht in finale. Aber kenne viele Erzählungen und Videos. 
Mit den capra ist alles möglich, was bis vor paar Jahren nur mitm DH ging. Trotzdem fahre ich im Park lieber mein Tues  Weil ich sonst tausend Platten bekomme, weil ich mir die Felgen schneller zerstöre, weil's bei fahrfehlern schneller schmerzhaft wird, weil's um einiges kraftraubender ist, ...


----------



## Black-Down (12. Februar 2017)

Rischar schrieb:


> Ich war tatsächlich immer noch nicht in finale. Aber kenne viele Erzählungen und Videos.
> Mit den capra ist alles möglich, was bis vor paar Jahren nur mitm DH ging. Trotzdem fahre ich im Park lieber mein Tues  Weil ich sonst tausend Platten bekomme, weil ich mir die Felgen schneller zerstöre, weil's bei fahrfehlern schneller schmerzhaft wird, weil's um einiges kraftraubender ist, ...


naja ich bin seit 2011 jedes Jahr im Oktober da unten und hatte als erstes Bike nen altes Covert mit 140mm(Rahmenbruch noch vor Ort)
ab da an immer mit DH Bike aber ich habe dort festgestellt,dass alle nur noch Enduro fahren und die aktuellen Enduros sind äußerst tauglich geworden.
Ich habe einen kompletten Umstieg gewagt von Specialized Enduro und Demo auf nur noch ein Bike.....Capra
glaube das reicht auch völlig aus


----------



## Rischar (13. Februar 2017)

Black-Down schrieb:


> naja ich bin seit 2011 jedes Jahr im Oktober da unten und hatte als erstes Bike nen altes Covert mit 140mm(Rahmenbruch noch vor Ort)
> ab da an immer mit DH Bike aber ich habe dort festgestellt,dass alle nur noch Enduro fahren und die aktuellen Enduros sind äußerst tauglich geworden.
> Ich habe einen kompletten Umstieg gewagt von Specialized Enduro und Demo auf nur noch ein Bike.....Capra
> glaube das reicht auch völlig aus


Bei mir ähnlich: demo --> tues und giant reign --> capra 
Perfekt 
Da kenne ich dann Finale nicht... Aber Strecken wie zb Kohlern in Bozen will nicht per capra runter. Geht sicher, auch schnell, aber optimal nicht.


----------



## Dani1011 (16. Februar 2017)

Wie ist das eigentlich mit der Garantie, wenn man, wie es hier im Forum ja so viele tun, an seinem Bike Veränderungen vornimmt, z.B. eine andere Bremse verbaut? Die AGB von YT (10.c.) verstehe ich so, dass die Garantie dann erlischt.


----------



## Castroper (16. Februar 2017)

Dani1011 schrieb:


> Wie ist das eigentlich mit der Garantie, wenn man, wie es hier im Forum ja so viele tun, an seinem Bike Veränderungen vornimmt, z.B. eine andere Bremse verbaut? Die AGB von YT (10.c.) verstehe ich so, dass die Garantie dann erlischt.



Wenn die Teile von YT freigegeben sind gibt es da keine Probleme...


----------



## Black-Down (16. Februar 2017)

Dani1011 schrieb:


> Wie ist das eigentlich mit der Garantie, wenn man, wie es hier im Forum ja so viele tun, an seinem Bike Veränderungen vornimmt, z.B. eine andere Bremse verbaut? Die AGB von YT (10.c.) verstehe ich so, dass die Garantie dann erlischt.


erkundigte Dich doch per Anruf mal direkt bei YT


----------



## Rischar (17. Februar 2017)

Schreibt so etwas nicht jeder Hersteller? 
Macht doch auch Sinn, denke ich. Was wäre wenn jemand am DH Rad eine Starrgabel verbaut und dann der Rahmen am Steuerrohr bricht. Extrembeispiel


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Dani1011 (17. Februar 2017)

Naja, ich dachte, weil das hier so viele machen (nagelneues Bike erstmal umbauen), hätte sich auch schon jemand mit der Garantiefrage beschäftigt und wüsste es. Oder ist diesen Usern die Garantie egal?
Ich werde mal bei YT nachfragen.


----------



## Castroper (17. Februar 2017)

Auszug aus der AGB

An- und Umbau zusätzlicher, von uns nicht ausdrücklich freigegebener Komponenten oder Austausch der von uns verbauten Komponenten bei Auslieferung durch nicht gleichartige Komponenten.

Das sagt doch alles.


----------



## Rischar (17. Februar 2017)

Spiel soweit keine Rolle. Wenn der Rahmen bricht, schicke ich ihn einzeln ein. Wenn irgendein teil kaputt wäre und ich es zu yt schicken sollte, würde ich das teil einzeln einschicken.
Irgendwelche "verbotenen" Komponenten würde yt also nie sehen


----------



## TheGoOn (17. Februar 2017)

Wann tauscht ihr eure Innenlager im Capra? Jede Saison? Jede zweite Saison? Je nach gusto?
Und mit welchem Werkzeug wechselt ihr diese?


----------



## Big Lutz (18. Februar 2017)

Je nach gusto. Kannst du aber zwischendurch ruhig mal neu fetten.


----------



## dusiema (18. Februar 2017)

Phil_wind schrieb:


> wie @Dani1011 schon richtig gesagt hat, gibt es die Explosionszeichnungen bei YT auf der Website. Die vom Carpra CF hier.
> 
> Ich habe jetzt auch über die Schrauben Nr 2 das Lagerspiel eingestellt. Komisch finde ich, dass die offensichtlich bei Auslieferung so fest waren, dass sich die Lager nicht mehr von Hand drehen ließen. Als ich die Schrauben entfernt habe, liefen die Lager absolut sauber.



Genau das Problem mit der Schraube Nr 2 habe ich auch gerade. 

Mein Dämpfer war defekt. Als ich den ausgetauschten Dämpfer wieder einbauen wollte, ist mir aufgefallen, dass der Hinterbau nicht "rund" läuft, sondern "hakelt". Dachte, dass müssen die Lager sein und war erstaunt, dass die nach nicht mal 2 Jahren so übel mitgenommen sind. 
Jetzt habe ich den Hinterbau auseinander genommen. Die Lager laufen eigentlich noch ganz ok. Es macht den Eindruck, als wenn es durch die zu feste Schraube Nr 2 so hakelig ist. Vielleicht sind die Lager doch defekt und das macht sich erst bemerkbar, wenn die Schraube Nr 2 zu fest ist? Finde ich auf jeden Fall auch etwas merkwürdig. 
(Leider fehlt mir das Werkzeug um die Lager alle rauszukriegen. Bzw. kriege ich auch Schraube 8 aus der Zeichnung nicht raus, da meine T30 Schraube alle zu breit sind und da so wenig Platz ist.) Muss wohl doch zum Bike-Laden.

(Schade eigentlich, dass es nur einen Thread zum Capra gibt und alle Themen gleichzeitig drin sind. Dadurch muss man den ganzen Thread durchsuchen und haufenweise anderes Zeugs lesen, obwohl ich gerade nur Infos zu den Lagern suche. Wäre es nicht klüger einen Thread "Capra - Hinterbaulager" zu eröffnen?)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## xXPrototypeXx (19. Februar 2017)

Sowas ähnliches
http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/t/capra-rahmenlager-wechseln.820419/#post-14087654


----------



## dusiema (20. Februar 2017)

xXPrototypeXx schrieb:


> Sowas ähnliches
> http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/t/capra-rahmenlager-wechseln.820419/#post-14087654



Danke.


----------



## Aero9000 (21. Februar 2017)

Sagt mal was für fett benutzt ihr eigentlich für eure Lager?
Habe hier gerade von autol top 2000 , kann man das wohl benutzen für die Lager?

Gruß Patrick


----------



## zichl (21. Februar 2017)

Aero9000 schrieb:


> Sagt mal was für fett benutzt ihr eigentlich für eure Lager?
> Habe hier gerade von autol top 2000 , kann man das wohl benutzen für die Lager?
> 
> Gruß Patrick


Ich nehme immer das Klüber Wälzlagerfett.


----------



## cdF600 (23. Februar 2017)

Fährt hier jemand so richtig breite Felgen im Capra? Passen 40mm (35mm Maulweite) Felgen in den Hinterbau?


----------



## Dani1011 (23. Februar 2017)

So, ich habe wegen der Garantiefrage bezüglich Austausch von Komponenten bei YT nachgefragt und auch eine Antwort bekommen.
Kurz gefasst: Eine andere Bremse beispielsweise ist erlaubt, solange sie fachmännisch montiert wird. Komponenten, die z.B. die Geometrie des Bikes verändern, sind nicht erlaubt.


----------



## sebastian1 (23. Februar 2017)

Kann man das Capra CF problemlos in einen Montageständer einklemmen?
Hatte bis jetzt nur Alu-Rahmen und habe daher ein wenig Sorge, dass der Rahmen schaden nehmen könnte.


----------



## Kesan (23. Februar 2017)

sebastian1 schrieb:


> Kann man das Capra CF problemlos in einen Montageständer einklemmen?
> Hatte bis jetzt nur Alu-Rahmen und habe daher ein wenig Sorge, dass der Rahmen schaden nehmen könnte.



Die Sattelstütze (Reverb) etwas rausziehen und am unteren festen Teil spannen. Du hast sonst kaum Möglichkeiten wo du den Montageständer vernünftig fest spannen kannst.


----------



## Rischar (23. Februar 2017)

Kesan schrieb:


> Die Sattelstütze (Reverb) etwas rausziehen und am unteren festen Teil spannen. Du hast sonst kaum Möglichkeiten wo du den Montageständer vernünftig fest spannen kannst.


Quark.
Du kannst jeden Carbonrahmen im Ständer einspannen. Natürlich nicht mit maximaler Kraft fest anziehen. Mit Gefühl. 
Ich spanne Carbonrahmen in meinen Ständer und auch in meinen Thule. Du musst halt anziehen bis es fest ist. Nicht weiter. Etwas Feinfühligkeit ist bei Carbon gefragt, sonst musst du bei alu bleiben 

By the way
Was meinst du, wie an ultra leichten rennrädern geschraubt wird? Die werden genau so am oberrohr im montagestände eingeklemmt.


----------



## darkrider23 (25. Februar 2017)

Heute mein nagelneues Capra zum ersten Mal ausgeführt. Ergebnis: geiles Bike, leider mit fadem Beigeschmack.
Direkt bein Ankunft auf der mühsam erstrampelten Bergkuppe, hat sich der Zug der E Thirteen Sattel Remote verabschiedet.
Auf dem Zug war wohl keine Endkappe montiert und die Schraube war nicht richtig festgezogen.
Ärgerlich!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## darkrider23 (25. Februar 2017)

Nach der erstem Ausfahrt mit meinem Capra heute, werde ich glaube ich doch von 32 auf 28 Zähne umrüsten (müssen).
Frage: Welches Kettenblatt habt ihr euch für die Race Face Turbine Chinch Kurbel geholt?
Passt das Single Narrow Wide?


----------



## Conr0sen (25. Februar 2017)

Hi! Ich bin sogar auf 26 Zähne gegangen. Will in den Alpen lieber gemütlich hochkurbeln, endgeschwindigkeit ist meist eh kein Problem. Habe das normale Cinch Kettenblat für 10 und 11 fach genommen. Das passt einwandfrei. 


Gesendet von iPad mit Tapatalk


----------



## Sid211985 (25. Februar 2017)

Was hast du dann für eine endgeschwindigkeit mit dem 26er Blatt?


----------



## Conr0sen (25. Februar 2017)

Ich habe es ehrlich gesagt noch nicht ausprobiert weil ich eine Weile verletze war bis jetzt. Ausgerechnet habe ich mir aber gute 30kmh bei ca 85 Umdrehungen wenn ich es noch richtig im Kopf habe. Das reicht mir vermutlich. Das 32er behalte ich aber auch noch, falls ich dann mal im Park fahren sollte kann ich mir das drauf hauen, ist ja schnell gewechselt. Denke aber ich werde das gar nicht brauchen. 


Gesendet von iPad mit Tapatalk


----------



## six.cylinders (26. Februar 2017)

cdF600 schrieb:


> Mal ne Frage zum verbauten Acros Steuersatz. Plötzlich ist bei mir der Steuersatzdeckel lose. D.h. er lässt sich zwischen Steuerrohr und Vorbau rauf und runter schieben (klappert beim Fahren). Ansonsten ist alles fest. Kein Spiel ö.Ä. feststellbar. Kennt jemand das Problem?
> Abhilfe? Brauch ich einen neuen Steuersatzdeckel?


Hallo cd600,
habe bei meinem fast neuen Capra CF das gleiche Problem. Gleich bei YT angerufen und der Kollege meinte, dass ist ein Montagefehler und ich solle den Ring unter dem Steuersatzdeckel um 180 Grad drehen, dann müsste es passen. Gesagt getan und funktionierte 5-6 Ausfahrten, doch seit heute ist der Deckel wieder locker:-( Was hast du gemacht, damit der Deckel wieder fest wird?

Grüße 
Six


----------



## thomaso (26. Februar 2017)

six.cylinders schrieb:


> Hallo cd600,
> habe bei meinem fast neuen Capra CF das gleiche Problem. Gleich bei YT angerufen und der Kollege meinte, dass ist ein Montagefehler und ich solle den Ring unter dem Steuersatzdeckel um 180 Grad drehen, dann müsste es passen. Gesagt getan und funktionierte 5-6 Ausfahrten, doch seit heute ist der Deckel wieder locker:-( Was hast du gemacht, damit der Deckel wieder fest wird?
> 
> Grüße
> Six


Hab das gleiche Problem...


----------



## six.cylinders (26. Februar 2017)

@thomaso, hast du dich schon mit YT in Verbindung gesetzt?
Was sagen die dazu?


----------



## thomaso (26. Februar 2017)

six.cylinders schrieb:


> @thomaso, hast du dich schon mit YT in Verbindung gesetzt?
> Was sagen die dazu?


Meine Mail, vor gut zwei Monaten gesendete, wurde noch nicht beantwortet
Hab jetz überm Winter drauf vergessen, werde diese Woche mal anrufen.


----------



## six.cylinders (26. Februar 2017)




----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## six.cylinders (26. Februar 2017)

vielleicht hat ja sonst noch jemand ne Idee, wo der Fehler sein könnte...


----------



## Sid211985 (26. Februar 2017)

Liegen normalerweise nicht die Spacer auf dem Deckel?


----------



## six.cylinders (26. Februar 2017)

so kannte ich das von meinen bisherigen Bikes auch, allerdings gibt's ja mittlerweile ewig viele verschiedene Vorbautypen...


----------



## thomaso (26. Februar 2017)

six.cylinders schrieb:


> vielleicht hat ja sonst noch jemand ne Idee, wo der Fehler sein könnte...


Laut dem Mechaniker meines Vertrauens sollten die spacer "Nasen" haben, sodass die Kappe nicht drüber kommt


----------



## six.cylinders (26. Februar 2017)

der verbaute Acros Steuersatz
*AZX-205S, YT Industries*
ist so aufgebaut. Die Spacer fehlen auf der Darstellung...


----------



## six.cylinders (26. Februar 2017)

hab eben noch die alte Mail vom YT Support gefunden..."Hier wurde der Spacer mit dem Gummi O-Ring falsch herum montiert. Wenn du diesen einfach umdrehst (sodass der O-Ring auf der oberen Hälfte des Spacers ist), sollte das Problem gelöst sein."
Mir hat's offensichtlich nicht geholfen aber vielleicht hilft's dir ja, Thomaso


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## thomaso (26. Februar 2017)

six.cylinders schrieb:


> hab eben noch die alte Mail vom YT Support gefunden..."Hier wurde der Spacer mit dem Gummi O-Ring falsch herum montiert. Wenn du diesen einfach umdrehst (sodass der O-Ring auf der oberen Hälfte des Spacers ist), sollte das Problem gelöst sein."
> Mir hat's offensichtlich nicht geholfen aber vielleicht hilft's dir ja, Thomaso


Ah schon klar, der O-Ring ist dann die "Nase"/das Hinderniss, woran die Kappe nicht vorbeikommt
Werds morgen gleich versuchen, danke!


----------



## cdF600 (27. Februar 2017)

Ich hab seinerzeit den Deckel abmontiert, alles sauber gemacht und wieder montiert. Entscheidend ist wohl der Gummiring. Seit dem hält des. Gleichzeitig hatte ich aber damals Acros angeschrieben wg des Problems. Die haben mir prompt einen neuen Deckel zugeschickt.
Ist nie verkehrt wenn man sowas in der Ersatzteilkiste hat.
Was mir an der Konstruktion unklar ist, ist warum der Deckel sich überhaupt über die Spacer schieben lässt. Wären die minimal größer, würden die den Deckel schön fixieren.
Ein minimal dickerer Spacer sollte das Problem lösen.


----------



## six.cylinders (27. Februar 2017)

YT schickt mir einen neuen Deckel zu. Werde dann berichten...


----------



## thomaso (27. Februar 2017)

six.cylinders schrieb:


> YT schickt mir einen neuen Deckel zu. Werde dann berichten...


Antwort von YT
Wenn ich das richtig sehe ist der Spacer mit dem Gummiring so verbaut, dass der Ring auf der unteren Seite ist, richtig? Eigentlcih sollte der genau anders herum sein.
Wenn du also den Spacer ausbaust, herumdrehst und wieder montierst, sollte das Problem behoben sein.


----------



## Portiman (27. Februar 2017)

der Deckel ist doch "2-teilig" und wird über den Gummiring gehalten. Ich hatte damals auch das Problem, dass der Steuersatzdeckel bei mir auf dem Rahmen auflag und schliff. Irgendwann habe ich dann gemerkt, dass der über den Gummiring gehalten wird und die äußere Abdeckung zu weit runtergedrückt war.

Vorbau demontieren, Spacer runter, Steuersatzdeckel wieder zusammensetzen und neu auflegen. Ich denke nicht, dass du ein neuen Deckel benötigst.


----------



## thomaso (28. Februar 2017)

Problem gelöst, einfach nur den Ring unmittelbar unter der Kappe umdrehen


----------



## darkrider23 (28. Februar 2017)

Soeben das neue Capra erfolgreich auf Tubeless umgerüstet. Krass wie luftdicht die Kombo Reifen / Felgen sind..ich glaube die Milch hätte ich mir fast sparen können.


----------



## T-Mos (28. Februar 2017)

Hey,
bin am grade dabei mein Strive CF zu verkaufen und mir ein bergablastigeres Rad zuzulegen. Zur Auswahl stehen ein SC Nomad in L, oder ein Capra in L (zur Info bin 181cm und habe eine SL von 82cm). 
Da ich vom Dirt fahren komme will ich doch auch mit dem Enduro springen, anders als es geplant war. Bikeparkbesuche mit ordentlichen Gaps sind dabei immer drin. Dass das SC Nomad das mehr als wegsteckt ist kein Geheimnis und zur Not gibts Lebenslange Garantie.
Gibt es irgendwelche Erfahrungen in dem Bereich hier was den Fahrstil angeht, oder Erfahrungen, die mir neben den 500€ sparen mehr Gründe für das Capra geben.
Ich nehme jede 2ct oder Senf dazu den es gibt.

Grüße von der Canyonfront,

Tom


----------



## lrgrdt (28. Februar 2017)

Servus,

hat von euch jemand das aktuelle Capra CF Pro? Ist an der Kurbel eine Spider verbaut oder Direct Mount? Auf den Fotos ist Direkt Mount zu erkennen, aber die Ausstattung kann laut Text abweichen...Wenn direkt Mount, woher bekomm ich eine e*thirteen Spinne? Ich wechsel die Kettenblätter gelegentlich. Welche Kettenblätter sind mit der e*thirteen Kurbel Kompatibel oder stehen mir nur die e13 Kettenblätter zur Verfügung?

Vielen Dank


----------



## Rischar (1. März 2017)

T-Mos schrieb:


> Hey,
> bin am grade dabei mein Strive CF zu verkaufen und mir ein bergablastigeres Rad zuzulegen. Zur Auswahl stehen ein SC Nomad in L, oder ein Capra in L (zur Info bin 181cm und habe eine SL von 82cm).
> Da ich vom Dirt fahren komme will ich doch auch mit dem Enduro springen, anders als es geplant war. Bikeparkbesuche mit ordentlichen Gaps sind dabei immer drin. Dass das SC Nomad das mehr als wegsteckt ist kein Geheimnis und zur Not gibts Lebenslange Garantie.
> Gibt es irgendwelche Erfahrungen in dem Bereich hier was den Fahrstil angeht, oder Erfahrungen, die mir neben den 500€ sparen mehr Gründe für das Capra geben.
> ...


Das Nomad bin ich nicht gefahren, aber dass das capra sehr potent ist, wird dir jeder hier bestätigen. In der Freeride wurden mal beide zusammen getestet. Laut Test wenig Unterschiede, meine ich.
In den Bikeparks werden beide Räder gut hergenommen. Meist können die capra fahrer auch besser fahren 
Ich würde sagen, wenn du zu viel Geld hast und auf ami bikes stehst: santa
Sonst: yt


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## lrgrdt (1. März 2017)




----------



## T-Mos (1. März 2017)

Danke für das Video.. Die Rahmen scheinen sich ja echt verdammt ähnlich zu sein.

@Rischar Ich mache die Entscheidung dann einfach vom Geldbeutel abhängig. Nur muss ich mir wenn leider das Capra CF in schwarz bestellen, da ich alle Teile hier rumliegen habe. Alle Übrigen zu verkaufen sollte aber kein Problem sein, und so müsste ich ca. auf nen Rahmenpreis von 1750€-1900€ kommen.
Ist halt nur mehr Aufwand..


Edit: Ich habe noch die elendige Frage. 181cm-182cm und SL von 82cm schreit doch grade nach L oder?! Passt das erfahrungsgemäß mit der 150mm Dropperpost? Ich komme mit einer 175mm Kurbel auf 805mm. Knapp aber sollte ja eigentlich Bündig passen


----------



## Stricherjunge (1. März 2017)

T-Mos schrieb:


> Edit: Ich habe noch die elendige Frage. 181cm-182cm und SL von 82cm schreit doch grade nach L oder?! Passt das erfahrungsgemäß mit der 150mm Dropperpost? Ich komme mit einer 175mm Kurbel auf 805mm. Knapp aber sollte ja eigentlich Bündig passen



+die Aufbauhöhe der Reverb + Stützenkopf + Sattel

Manchen Leuten passt das, anderen nicht


----------



## T-Mos (1. März 2017)

Stricherjunge schrieb:


> +die Aufbauhöhe der Reverb + Stützenkopf + Sattel
> 
> Manchen Leuten passt das, anderen nicht



Da habe ich zugegebener Maßen nicht dran gedacht.. Es kann passen, muss aber also nicht. Naja, man wird es sehen, falls ein Capra vom Weihnachtsmann in Gelb geliefert wird.


----------



## Rischar (1. März 2017)

T-Mos schrieb:


> Da habe ich zugegebener Maßen nicht dran gedacht.. Es kann passen, muss aber also nicht. Naja, man wird es sehen, falls ein Capra vom Weihnachtsmann in Gelb geliefert wird.


Davor hatte ich das aktuelle Giant reign und Probleme mit der Höhe. Einige haben wohl das Sattelrohr 1cm abgesägt. Ich war auch kurz davor. 
Beim capra dagegen habe ich keine Probleme 

Kaufen Kaufen Kaufen! Aber nicht erst zu Weihnachten


----------



## Freeeezer (1. März 2017)

Hallo,

ich werde demnächst ein Capra CF aufbauen.
Kann mir jemand sagen, welche Länge der Gabelschaft mindestens haben muss?
Der Rahmen ist noch unterwegs, deshalb kann ich noch nicht selber messen...

Danke schonmal


----------



## T-Mos (2. März 2017)

@Freeeezer Abhängig von der Rahmengröße, aber bei L solltest du schon gute 18cm Gabelschaft haben.

Zum Glück liefern die ja Ganzjährig


----------



## Freeeezer (2. März 2017)

Danke 
Stimmt, YT hat ja ne umfangreich bemaßte Zeichnung auf ihrer Seite.
Bei L hat das Steuerrohr 118mm, dazu ca. 10mm für den Steuersatz oben und 50mm für den Vorbau macht 178 mm.


----------



## Luk00r (2. März 2017)

lrgrdt schrieb:


> Servus,
> 
> hat von euch jemand das aktuelle Capra CF Pro? Ist an der Kurbel eine Spider verbaut oder Direct Mount? Auf den Fotos ist Direkt Mount zu erkennen, aber die Ausstattung kann laut Text abweichen...Wenn direkt Mount, woher bekomm ich eine e*thirteen Spinne? Ich wechsel die Kettenblätter gelegentlich. Welche Kettenblätter sind mit der e*thirteen Kurbel Kompatibel oder stehen mir nur die e13 Kettenblätter zur Verfügung?
> 
> Vielen Dank



Beim 2016er CF Pro ist e13 Direct mount mit 32er verbaut.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Conr0sen (2. März 2017)

Moin Jungs.
Ich war jetzt sehr lange verletzt. Habe mir im November letzten Jahres das YT Capra CF gekauft in L. Werde vermutlich aber auf XL umsteigen, da dass ganze mir mit 188cm zu grenzwertig ist. Dauert noch eine Weile bis der Rahmen kommt, wenn hier aber jemand Interesse hat an einem L CF Rahmen kann er sich gerne melden. Bin den Rahmen bisher einmal gefahren, ist also eigentlich Neu.


----------



## T-Mos (2. März 2017)

Conr0sen schrieb:


> Moin Jungs.
> Ich war jetzt sehr lange verletzt. Habe mir im November letzten Jahres das YT Capra CF gekauft in L. Werde vermutlich aber auf XL umsteigen, da dass ganze mir mit 188cm zu grenzwertig ist. Dauert noch eine Weile bis der Rahmen kommt, wenn hier aber jemand Interesse hat an einem L CF Rahmen kann er sich gerne melden. Bin den Rahmen bisher einmal gefahren, ist also eigentlich Neu.



Farbe, Dämpfer, "Lieferumfang, Preis, etc wäre echt Interessant. Kannst mir gerne ne Private Nachricht senden.


----------



## dawitt (5. März 2017)

Hallo
Habe gestern mein capra cf bekommen. Sieht euer Rahmen auch an machen Stellen so aus?


----------



## rzOne20 (5. März 2017)

Rischar schrieb:


> Davor hatte ich das aktuelle Giant reign und Probleme mit der Höhe. Einige haben wohl das Sattelrohr 1cm abgesägt. Ich war auch kurz davor.
> Beim capra dagegen habe ich keine Probleme
> 
> Kaufen Kaufen Kaufen! Aber nicht erst zu Weihnachten


Ich bin einer der Absäger 

Kannst mal ein paar Worte zum Unterschied der beiden Bikes schreiben? Und, fährst du beide in gleicher Größe?


----------



## Rischar (5. März 2017)

Ah stimmt. Wegen dir hätte ich fast zur Säge gegriffen 

Gerne.
Jo, beide L (capra das billigste alu, reign 2016er 1.5). In meinen Augen sind das Capra und das Reign so ziemlich das Gegenteil von einander. Capra: intuitiv, hecklastig und verspielt. Reign: aggressiv und zentral.

Das Reign war sehr flach und musste aggressiv gefahren werden. Es pusht dich sehr schnell zu fahren. In verwinkelten, technischen Abschnitten war es mir zu sperrig. Ich brauchte zum Kurven fahren mehr Kraft bzw. ich musste bewusst das Rad unter mir bewegen, wenn ein Anlieger kam. Das passiert beim Capra intuitiver. Wenn's schnell und ruppig wird, sind beide gut. Im Park ebenfalls. Beim Datenvergleich sieht man, dass das Reign etwas flacher (Stack 9 mm weniger) und länger (Reach 15 mm mehr) ist. Nicht viel, aber in Kombination mit Hinterbau, Kinematik, usw. erklärt es für mich den Unterschied im Handling.
Mit dem Capra fahre ich genau so schnell, es macht mir aber viel mehr Spaß. Wie gesagt, das Handling ist einfach intuitiver und ich mag diese yt-typische Progression  Kurven gehen mit dem Capra viel besser.
Bergauf würde ich sagen, dass das Reign bisschen besser geht. Minimal. Kann aber auch an den Reifen liegen.

Das Reign ist n gutes Rad, aber absolut nicht meins. Ich denke, für's Reign muss man einen ganz anderen Fahrstil haben. Das habe ich gemerkt, je mehr ich gefahren bin. Die meisten Leute wären vermutlich mit dem Capra besser beraten - behaupte ich


----------



## Stubenkueken (5. März 2017)

dawitt schrieb:


> Hallo
> Habe gestern mein capra cf bekommen. Sieht euer Rahmen auch an machen Stellen so aus?


Ja sieht er. Das ist gewollt und steht so auch in der Beschreibung bei yt. RAW eben


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MTBKompase (6. März 2017)

Ich hab da das Thema mit dem Antrieb. Vorne springt regelmäßig bei Vibrationen die Kette vom großen Blatt auf die Kurbel. Von dem großen auf das kleine oder vom. Kleinen ganz runter. Das nervt höllig und auch der Kollegen von yt meinten, dass das ein Problem bei 2x10 ist mit dem man leben muss. 

Meine Gedanken: da ich eh den antrieb restaurieren muss:
Vllt mal umbauen... 1x11 ist mir zu teuer. 
Bei 2x10 könnte ich chain guards innen und außen nehmen aber da springt er ja trotzdem noch zwischen den Blättern...! 

Also was sagt ihr als gelernte Experten beim Capra 
Ich fahre eigentlich mehr so dir touren Richtung hier bei uns aber auch oft mal in den Park. Ab und zu ein Rennen. 


Denkt ihr ich könnte es mal mit 1x10 probieren. Ist das effektiv? Kann man damit arbeiten? 
Bräuchte mal eure Meinung. 
Würde ja auch Gewicht sparen


----------



## thomaso (6. März 2017)

MTBKompase schrieb:


> Ich hab da das Thema mit dem Antrieb. Vorne springt regelmäßig bei Vibrationen die Kette vom großen Blatt auf die Kurbel. Von dem großen auf das kleine oder vom. Kleinen ganz runter. Das nervt höllig und auch der Kollegen von yt meinten, dass das ein Problem bei 2x10 ist mit dem man leben muss.
> 
> Meine Gedanken: da ich eh den antrieb restaurieren muss:
> Vllt mal umbauen... 1x11 ist mir zu teuer.
> ...


Hatte an meinen vorigen Blle 1x10 verbaut, war ein KTM Lycan 272 LT, eher Tourenenduro als Parkmaschine.
Es ging eigentlich recht gut, kannst a notfalls leicht zurückbauen...


----------



## MTBKompase (6. März 2017)

Aber eine neue Kurbel bräuchte ich da nicht oder? Wegen dem kettenlauf? Müsste mich ja  auf eins der beiden blätter beschränken. Oder ist das Problem mit schräg laufen bei einer 2fach Kurbel sowieso zu vernachlässigen.??
(müsste ja denke ich so sein)


----------



## thomaso (6. März 2017)

MTBKompase schrieb:


> Aber eine neue Kurbel bräuchte ich da nicht oder? Wegen dem kettenlauf? Müsste mich ja  auf eins der beiden blätter beschränken. Oder ist das Problem mit schräg laufen bei einer 2fach Kurbel sowieso zu vernachlässigen.??
> (müsste ja denke ich so sein)


Hatte 3x10 verbaut, einfach das kleinste & größte KB entfernt und Kefü drauf


----------



## MTBKompase (6. März 2017)

Naja ich hab ja eine 2fach Kurbel. Deswegen die blöde frage ob ich da eine neue brauche bzw hier der Zusatz:
Welches "Blatt" sollte ich da wegen der kettenlinie nehmen? Oberes oder unteres?


----------



## thomaso (6. März 2017)

MTBKompase schrieb:


> Naja ich hab ja eine 2fach Kurbel. Deswegen die blöde frage ob ich da eine neue brauche bzw hier der Zusatz:
> Welches "Blatt" sollte ich da wegen der kettenlinie nehmen? Oberes oder unteres?


Denke nicht das da eine Rolle spielt
Kette läuft im jetzigen Zustand ja gleich wegen der Kettenlinie


----------



## MTBKompase (6. März 2017)

Ich entschuldige mich für die fragen. Das nächste mal. Erst im. Netz schauen und dann fragen  

Frage:
Hat die Turbine Kurbel vom Capra AL2 einen äußeren Lochkreis von 104? Weil dann gibt es ja solche Kettenblätter..

Oder kann man diese Turbine auch mit einem cinch auf einfach umbauen? Wenn ja, lohnt sich das in meinem Fall?


----------



## MTBKompase (6. März 2017)

Gut. ich bin jetzt auf dem Stand, dass 
https://www.bike-components.de/de/R...t-4-Arm-104-mm-Lochkreis-9-10-11-fach-p36603/
dieses Kettenblatt natürlich passt und dass ich es mir holen werden. Bei dem Ritt wollte ich auch gleich Kette und Kassette mal mit wechseln. 
Jetzt habe ich die
https://www.bike-discount.de/de/kaufen/sunrace-ms3-10-fach-kassette-11-42-554902
gefunden.
Ich bin mir nur unsicher, ob meine X9 mit-cage das mitmachen wird bzw ob das sauber läuft. Das große Ritzel macht ja schon einen unterschied. Hat da einer Erfahrung mit sowas? Weil verlockend ist das ja schon.

Vielleicht hätte ich mir dann noch das 
https://eu.bythehive.com/collections/chainguide/products/trs-plus-dtype-chainguide
geholt. Aber ich werde es erstmal mit dem Kettenblatt probieren, ob es auch ohne funzt. Hab auch gelesen dass die TRS+ bei 32t und 4-arm anstößt. Weiß da jemand was?

Gibt es Anmerkungen? Kommentare, Tipps? Geht die Kassette?


----------



## frank70 (6. März 2017)

an meinem yt wicked hatte ich das selbe Problem mit der kette bei original sram 2x10, hab dann auf xt 2x10 gewechselt, seit da kein einziger kettenabwurf mehr


----------



## MTBKompase (6. März 2017)

Was sagt die Capra gemeinde? Könnte mir ein XT Schaltwerk mit kurzem Käfig helfen? Liegt es an Sram?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## lrgrdt (6. März 2017)

Vielleicht mal in eine Werkstatt fahren und alles perfekt einstellen lassen^^ am Schaltwerk gibts dann noch ne Roller Bearing clutch, damit kann man mehr Vorspannung am Schaltwerk einstellen, oder sowas in der Art...was dann ein Abspringen der Kette verhindert; weil Shimano aber das Patent auf eine einstellbare Bearing Clutch hat ist die Einstellmöglichkeit am Sram Schaltwerk mit einem Splint gesperrt, der lässt sich angeblich entfernen, mir ist das nicht gelungen; ich bring das Rad dann auch mal in die Werkstatt und lasse den Splint ziehen.


----------



## MTBKompase (6. März 2017)

Ja gut nach der Sache mit der Vorspannung könnte man mal schauen aber prinzipiell war der letzte der an meinem Schaltwerk was geschraubt hat der Chefmechaniker von YT ^^


----------



## MTBKompase (7. März 2017)

Hat jemand schonmal sein 2x10 Capra auf 1x11 umgerüstet? Was habt ihr mit dem Schaltzung für den Unwetter gemacht? Habt ihr was in den Rahmen hineingelegt für später Zeiten?


----------



## Deleted 357162 (8. März 2017)

MTBKompase schrieb:


> Hat jemand schonmal sein 2x10 Capra auf 1x11 umgerüstet? Was habt ihr mit dem Schaltzung für den Unwetter gemacht? Habt ihr was in den Rahmen hineingelegt für später Zeiten?



ich hab damals meinen Rahmen einfädlen müssen (von neurad demontiert und der Herr hat die hülle mit ausgezogen) , das ging eigentlich sehr einfach:

-Faden an das Ende eines Schaltzugs und von oben rein und dann mit ner Spitzzange faden und Schalzzug rauspopeln. 
-voher noch die "länge" der Austritsstelle mit Edding am Schaltseil makieren um dann schon die länge zu haben
-hülle durch das Schaltseil fadeln und fertig...


----------



## MTBKompase (8. März 2017)

coopera schrieb:


> ich hab damals meinen Rahmen einfädlen müssen (von neurad demontiert und der Herr hat die hülle mit ausgezogen) , das ging eigentlich sehr einfach:
> 
> -Faden an das Ende eines Schaltzugs und von oben rein und dann mit ner Spitzzange faden und Schalzzug rauspopeln.
> -voher noch die "länge" der Austritsstelle mit Edding am Schaltseil makieren um dann schon die länge zu haben
> -hülle durch das Schaltseil fadeln und fertig...


Sehr nett danke  ich meinte aber was anders ^^ da ich ja den Unwetter entferne, entfällt ja auch der schaltzug. Ich würde aber gerne was im Rahmen lassen, damit ich später wenn ich mal wieder den schaltzug verlegen. Müsste nicht das große fummeln habe. Daher die Frage, wie man das anstellen könnte ohne dass man eben auch von außen groß was sieht


----------



## MTBKompase (9. März 2017)

Hab ja schon gelesen dass einige hier mit ovalem Blatt unterwegs sind. Könnten diejenigen dazu mal kurz ihre Erfahrung preisgeben? 
Ich hab schon gelernt, dass es bergauf viel. Leichter gehen soll. Aber wie verhalten die sich wenn es im. Hohen gang im Schnellen schritt bergab geht? 
Stört das da oder merkt man es nicht?


----------



## NobodyKnows (9. März 2017)

Also ich habe auf ein 28T ovales Kettenblatt gewechselt. 
Ich finde es fährt sich nicht wesentlich anderes als ein rundes. 
Wenn ich ein neues brauche kaufe ich das Kettenblatt, was günstiger ist, egal ob rund oder oval.


----------



## MTBKompase (9. März 2017)

NobodyKnows schrieb:


> Also ich habe auf ein 28T ovales Kettenblatt gewechselt.
> Ich finde es fährt sich nicht wesentlich anderes als ein rundes.
> Wenn ich ein neues brauche kaufe ich das Kettenblatt, was günstiger ist, egal ob rund oder oval.


Kannst du das anders auch beschreiben?


----------



## NobodyKnows (9. März 2017)

MTBKompase schrieb:


> Kannst du das anders auch beschreiben?



Ich bin mir nicht sicher, was ich anders beschreiben soll?

Ich habe jetzt beides ausprobiert und ich trete nicht gefühlt schlechter oder besser. 
Und weil ich wie du vor der frage stand, habe ich es um Klarheit zu haben gekauft. 
Und jetzt habe ich für mich entschieden, das ich ein ovales nicht zwingend mehr brauche.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## darkrider23 (9. März 2017)

Hat jmd von euch zufällig einen schwarzen Race Face Atlas in 35mm länge und sucht nen 50er? würde mein neues Capra gerne noch ein wenig "verkürzen".


----------



## Aero9000 (10. März 2017)

Sagt mal wenn ihr euch euer Capra von hinten anschaut ,ist bei euch das Hr auch etwas weiter rechts?
Hab gerade meinen neuen LRS eingebaut und dabei ist mir aufgefallen das ich Rechts weniger abstand zur Sitzstrebe habe als links müssten ca. 4mm sein. Ist das bei euch auch so?

Gruß Patrick


----------



## Aero9000 (11. März 2017)




----------



## Aero9000 (11. März 2017)

So sieht das aus , kommt mir nen bisschen komisch vor . Keine Ahnung ob das mit den DT Swiss LRS auch so war.
Gruß Patrick


----------



## Stricherjunge (11. März 2017)

Es kann sein, dass das Hinterrad nicht mittig zentriert ist. Baue zum Vergleich den original Laufradsatz doch einfach wieder ein. Wenn das Dt Swiss Hinterrad mittig sitzt liegt es am neuen Laufrad. Im Bikeshop wird man dir das wahrscheinlich richten können.

Bei mir ist das Dt Swiss Laufrad mittig im Rahmen.


----------



## Aero9000 (11. März 2017)

Den Dt Swiss Lrs hab ich nicht mehr.
Sonst würd ich das testen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Aero9000 (11. März 2017)

Hab gerade mal das Lr meiner Frau eingebaut und es sitz mittig. So langsam könnte ich kotzen , habe jetzt fast 7wochen auf den Lrs gewartet ! Dienstag dann endlich angekommen und passt nicht falsch Kappe auf der nicht Antriebs Seite gut kann passieren sollte es aber nicht.!! Vielleicht liegt der Fehler ja auch da. Wenn er das Lr mit der falschen Endekappe aufgebaut hat?


----------



## Stricherjunge (11. März 2017)

Das wirds sein, dass aus dem Aufbau mit der falschen Endkappe das Laufrad mit der neuen Kappe nicht mittig zentriert ist. Da hilft nur es korrekt zentrieren zu lassen.


----------



## Aero9000 (11. März 2017)

Werde morgen trotzdem ne runde fahren. Und Montag Kontakt mit dem Laufradbauer aus Dresden aufnehmen!
Soll wohl für eine Runde gehen, oder?


----------



## zichl (11. März 2017)

Aero9000 schrieb:


> Werde morgen trotzdem ne runde fahren. Und Montag Kontakt mit dem Laufradbauer aus Dresden aufnehmen!
> Soll wohl für eine Runde gehen, oder?


Das geht problemlos. Solange es nicht streift kannst du bedenkenlos so fahren.


----------



## bikextrem1964 (13. März 2017)

Speichenschlüssel zur Hand nehmen, Linke Seite, (die nicht Antriebseite) ab Ventil 1 Umdrehung Lösen, dann Rechts alle ab Ventil eine 1/4 bis 1/2 Umdrehung Anziehen, dann die Linke Seite wieder Ca 1 Umdrehung Anziehen....Hoppela, schon ist das Rad mittig!! 

Greet Marc


----------



## Aero9000 (13. März 2017)

Das kann aber derjenige machen der das Lr gebaut hat, habe schließlich bisschen Geld dafür bezahlt .


----------



## Freeeezer (13. März 2017)

bikextrem1964 schrieb:


> Linke Seite, (die nicht Antriebseite) ab Ventil 1 Umdrehung Lösen, dann Rechts alle ab Ventil eine 1/4 bis 1/2 Umdrehung Anziehen, dann die Linke Seite wieder Ca 1 Umdrehung Anziehen



Eher andersrum!?
Und warum erst lösen und dann ums gleiche Maß wieder anziehen versteh ich auch nicht ganz. Theoretisch würde alle linken Speichen etwas stärker anziehen reichen, damit die Speichenspannung nicht evtl. zu hoch wird eben rechts alle ein wenig entlasten...


----------



## mas7erchief (14. März 2017)

Hat hier schonmal jemand die hinterbaulager an seinem Capra cf getauscht? Wenn ja, hat er den originalen lagersatz von yt verwendet oder sich selber was zusammengesucht?


----------



## ale2812 (14. März 2017)

du bist auf jeden fall 100%ig der erste und dazu findet sich in diesem thread nichts.


----------



## Big Lutz (15. März 2017)

Ich hab die Lager am Capra CF schon gewechselt. Habe die Lager selber zusammengesucht.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Dominik1982 (17. März 2017)

Servus Zusammen,

ich liebäugle momentan sehr mit dem Capra jedoch bin ich noch sehr unentschlossen welche Variante. Auf der YT Seite steht bei dem günstigsten AL Model, dass eine Lyrik verbaut ist. Kann das wirklich sein? Andere Versender verbauen in dieser Preisklasse idr die Yari. Weiß einer von euch mehr dazu?


----------



## DasOZ (17. März 2017)

Dominik1982 schrieb:


> Servus Zusammen,
> 
> ich liebäugle momentan sehr mit dem Capra jedoch bin ich noch sehr unentschlossen welche Variante. Auf der YT Seite steht bei dem günstigsten AL Model, dass eine Lyrik verbaut ist. Kann das wirklich sein? Andere Versender verbauen in dieser Preisklasse idr die Yari. Weiß einer von euch mehr dazu?



Hmmm... Was würde das rein für die Reputation eines Versenders bedeuten, wenn Du etwas auf der Webseite bestellst, aber was ganz anderes geliefert bekommst? Denkst Du echt, das kann sich eine Firma in der heutigen Zeit leisten, bewusste Falsch-Angaben zu machen? Kannst ja ne Mail schreiben oder anrufen, um 10000000% sicher zu sein.

Ich hab es aber auch schon in Echt und in Farbe gesehen, dass es tatsächlich so ist... ;-)


----------



## Rischar (17. März 2017)

Dominik1982 schrieb:


> Kann das wirklich sein?


Die lügen bestimmt. YT ist dafür bekannt, dass sie anderen Komponenten verbauen als sie angeben.


----------



## Dominik1982 (17. März 2017)

Nunja selbst bei großen Firmen kommen mal "Copy & Paste" Fehler vor  Aber gut zu wissen das es ist wie es da steht.


----------



## Castroper (17. März 2017)

Da das AL Comp Model auch nur noch die Lyrik RC Version hat, gehe ich davon aus das es einfach in der Beschaffung günstiger war.


----------



## zichl (19. März 2017)

Rischar schrieb:


> Die lügen bestimmt. YT ist dafür bekannt, dass sie anderen Komponenten verbauen als sie angeben.


Was laberst du? Ich hoffe du hast nur die smileys vergessen.


----------



## ale2812 (19. März 2017)




----------



## TooLTimE_85 (19. März 2017)

zichl schrieb:


> Was laberst du? Ich hoffe du hast nur die smileys vergessen.









[emoji849]


----------



## darkrider23 (20. März 2017)

Mein neues Capra steht einfach unter keinem guten Stern. Nach dem E13 Sattelstützen Drama, welches mittlerweile zum Glück behoben ist, fängt jetzt die Race Face Turbine Kurbel an zu spinnnen. Der Vorspann / Preload Ring fängt nach einiger Zeit auf dem Rad an, sich zu lockern - obwohl die Sicherungsschraube festgezogen ist! hat das jemand von euch schon erlebt?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Rookie4live (22. März 2017)

meins auch nicht. Wegen der Sattelstütze wird E13 kontaktiert.
Mich nerven zurzeit die SRAM Guide R. Der Druckpunkt ist so nah am Lenker das man sich schon die anderen Finger klemmt. Davon abgesehen macht das Bremsen so überhaupt keine Spass und vermittelt keine Sicherheit. 
Habt ihr ähnliche Erfahrungen? Wie kann man das beheben? Mehr DOT rein?


----------



## Castroper (22. März 2017)

Rookie4live schrieb:


> meins auch nicht. Wegen der Sattelstütze wird E13 kontaktiert.
> Mich nerven zurzeit die SRAM Guide R. Der Druckpunkt ist so nah am Lenker das man sich schon die anderen Finger klemmt. Davon abgesehen macht das Bremsen so überhaupt keine Spass und vermittelt keine Sicherheit.
> Habt ihr ähnliche Erfahrungen? Wie kann man das beheben? Mehr DOT rein?



Entlüfte die Bremse mal. Bewege den Bremshebel weiter von der Hand weg und vergrößere den reach, dann klemmt man sich nicht die Finger und der druckpunkt müsste besser werden.


----------



## Strampelino (22. März 2017)

den reach der Hebel erhöhen reicht in den meisten fällen schon. und den Bremshebel so einstellen das man nur mit einem Finger an den Hebel kommt.


----------



## Rookie4live (22. März 2017)

Mit dem Reach hab ich auch etwas experimentiert, aber der Hebel soll ja auch nicht zu weit weg. Entlüften werde ich dann mal probieren... sobald mein Bleedkit bestellt und geliefert ist...
Sonst läuft die Guide R also bei euch ganz gut? Das wäre ja schonmal beruhigend.
Muss sagen das die Shimano BR 447 an meinen XC bike momentan um Längen besser ist


----------



## Strampelino (22. März 2017)

bei mir bremst die guide super. Ist sie bei dir schon eingebremst?wenn du den reach veränderst das du gerade so mit dem Zeigefinger dran kommst verschiebt sich auch der Druckpunkt .wenn deine bremse neu ist solltest du nix entlüften müssen. würde sie eher erstmal paar Kilometer benutzten. und du solltest den ganzen Hebel so verschieben das du auch nur mit dem Zeigefinger an die bremse kommst!dann klemmt auch nix!


----------



## Castroper (22. März 2017)

Verwechselst du grade den Druckpunkt mit dem Punkt an dem das Hinterrad blockiert ? Die Guide lässt sich besser dosieren...das erfordert auch erstmal eine umgewöhnung.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Strampelino (22. März 2017)

ich?nein. bei mir ist es so wenn der reach grösser ist...ist der Druckpunkt auch weiter vorne.und was klar ist weil die Hebelwirkung ja grösser ist, blockiert das Rad auch früher


----------



## Castroper (22. März 2017)

Ne ich mein Rookie.
Sorry


----------



## Strampelino (22. März 2017)

kein Grund für ein sorry


----------



## Freeeezer (24. März 2017)

Ich bitte das "Doppelposting" zu entschuldigen, da mir die Sache aber etwas Sorgen bereitet, wäre ich dankbar wenn ein paar Capra-CF-Erfahrene einen Blick auf diesen Beitrag werfen könnten:
http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/t/capra-cf-rahmen-riss.838621/


----------



## Reaperator (24. März 2017)

Ich werf auch mal eine Frage in den Raum:
Hat jemand von euch schonmal Lenk- und Sitzwinkel beim Capra gemessen?
Mich wundert schwer, dass ich 66° LW und 71° SW an meinem 2014er CF Comp messe - bei meinem Kumpel mit dem 2016er dasselbe!
Jedenfalls sehr weit entfernt von den angegebenen 74,8°!
Könnt ihr mal bei euch nach messen (bestenfalls auf ebenem Untergrund und vernünftiger Wasserwaage)?


----------



## Reaperator (24. März 2017)

MTBKompase schrieb:


> Hab ja schon gelesen dass einige hier mit ovalem Blatt unterwegs sind. Könnten diejenigen dazu mal kurz ihre Erfahrung preisgeben?
> Ich hab schon gelernt, dass es bergauf viel. Leichter gehen soll. Aber wie verhalten die sich wenn es im. Hohen gang im Schnellen schritt bergab geht?
> Stört das da oder merkt man es nicht?


Ich fahre seit einem guten Jahr ein ovales Kettenblatt (34t Fouriers) und bin super happy damit! Mir und allen die damit gefahren sind fällt es nach 5min Eingewöhnung durchweg positiv auf, da vor allem bei niedriger Trittfrequenz die Totpunkte "gekappt" werden. Selbst bei einem vernünftig runden Tritt oder Klickies ist es imho ein bisschen wie Feintuning =)
Was Du allerdings beachten solltest ist die maximale Größe/Anzahl Zähne: Beim Capra kannst Du auf äußerster Position 36t noch grade so fahren, ohne dass es sich in die Kettenstrebe frisst - oval maximum 34. Wenn Du jetzt noch ne vernünftige Kettenlinie willst (wie ich bei meinem 1x10 Umbau) wirds richtig eng - also Gebastel oder besser nur 32t!


----------



## Stricherjunge (24. März 2017)

Reaperator schrieb:


> Ich werf auch mal eine Frage in den Raum:
> Hat jemand von euch schonmal Lenk- und Sitzwinkel beim Capra gemessen?
> Mich wundert schwer, dass ich 66° LW und 71° SW an meinem 2014er CF Comp messe - bei meinem Kumpel mit dem 2016er dasselbe!
> Jedenfalls sehr weit entfernt von den angegebenen 74,8°!
> Könnt ihr mal bei euch nach messen (bestenfalls auf ebenem Untergrund und vernünftiger Wasserwaage)?


Das Sitzrohr beim CF Comp hat doch bestimmt auch einen Knick? 74,8 sind der effektive Sitzwinkel, als imaginäre Verbindung zwischen Tretlagermitte und wahrscheinlich Sattelrohr Oberkante. Der reale Winkel des Sitzrohrs weicht durch den Knick davon ab. Zumindest ist das meine Vermutung.


----------



## MTBKompase (25. März 2017)

Die Öffnungen im rahmen oben, für die bowdenzüge  etc. Kann man die offen lassen wenn man diese entfernt? Hat da schon mal jemand mit yt geredet? 
(Umbau auf 1fach?


----------



## Reaperator (25. März 2017)

Die solltest Du abdichten! Von YT gibt es dazu extra "Gummistopfen", sogar mit Logo - einfach mal nachfragen! Solltest Du dann allerdings einkleben, da die sonst raus- oder reinfallen können - hab ich auch so gemacht =)


----------



## MTBKompase (25. März 2017)

Danke 
Wenn ihr den reverb hebel nach links verlegt habt, habt ihr da den Schlauch so gelassen? Weil der kommt ja auch links am rahmen lang. Recht ist da ja leider auch keine Führung. Wie habt ihr das?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Castroper (25. März 2017)

MTBKompase schrieb:


> Die Öffnungen im rahmen oben, für die bowdenzüge  etc. Kann man die offen lassen wenn man diese entfernt? Hat da schon mal jemand mit yt geredet?
> (Umbau auf 1fach?



Naja schön ist das nicht...frag doch mal bei YT an ob du dafür ne Abdeckung bekommst.


Den Reverb Hebel habe ich auch links...habe die Leitung dann auf die rechte Seite gelegt.


----------



## darkrider23 (26. März 2017)

Hatte die Turbine Kurbel heute mal abmontiert, da sich mein Preload Ring immer noch von selbst lockert.
Dabei kam mir auf Antriebsseite nicht nur die Abdeckung der Lagerschale entgegen, sondern auch ein Distanzring (siehe Bild, rechts).
Habe mir die Reihenfolge leider nicht gemerkt...kommt der auf oder hinter die Lagerschalenabdeckung?

edit: auf der Race Face Seite schauen hilft...kommt ganz nach außen.


----------



## Michos (26. März 2017)

Auf die abdeckung


----------



## MTBKompase (27. März 2017)

CastroperJung schrieb:


> Naja schön ist das nicht...frag doch mal bei YT an ob du dafür ne Abdeckung bekommst.
> 
> 
> Den Reverb Hebel habe ich auch links...habe die Leitung dann auf die rechte Seite gelegt.


Danke 
Rufe da heute gleich mal an 
Hatte schon bei einigen gelesen, dass sie den hebel extra nach unten gemacht haben,dass er nicht so hoch steht.
Aber wenn der unten ist und wenn man den bremshebel einstellt, steht der Reverb hebel fast senkrecht hoch. Sehr unangenehm.
Jemand eine idee oder habe ich was falsch gemacht?


----------



## Jekkiller (27. März 2017)

Ich hatte am Wochenende die Chance ein Conway WME827 Alu zu testen und war mit der Kletterperformance eig. sehr zufrieden/überrascht. Hat hier jemand villeicht Erfahrungen mit dem Conway UND dem Capra? Ist das Capra im Uphill deutlich schlechter oder sogar deutlich besser. Das Capra ist einfach das Bike bei dem es beim anschauen schon kribbelt, aber ich frag mich ob die etwas aggressivere geo und die schwerere RS Lyrik (Conway hat 160mm Pike) sehr viel ausmachen. Die Unterschiede in der Downhillperformance der Bikes ist mir wesentlich klarer, da hab ich auch mehr zu gefunden. Also wenn jemand Erfahrung mit beiden Bikes hat, schildert doch kurz euren Eindruck zum uphill. Merci!
Kaufen würde ich ein aktuelles CF Pro


----------



## Hiklak (27. März 2017)

Ahoi, bei mir hat sich der Kurbelarm der Turbine Cinch auf der Nichtantriebs-Seite gelockert. Kann mir jemand sagen, woher ich einen 16mm Innensechskant herbekomme? Und kann ich die Seite dann wirklich mit 50Nm anziehen? Die "Schraube" macht auf mich absolut keinen besonders stabilen Eindruck.
Laut Raceface sollte da noch ein 8mm Inbus drin sein oder trifft das nur auf die Antriebsseite zu?

Edit:
http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/t/race-face-turbine-cinch-linker-kurbelarm-locker.835935/

Ich schließe mal daraus, die Antwort ist ja, ich muss das mit einem 16mm mit 50 NM anziehen. Jemand ähnliche Erfahrungen gemacht?


----------



## darkrider23 (27. März 2017)

bei mir dasselbe spiel..nur das es mit der nicht-antriebsseite angefangen hat und nun auch die antriebsseite betroffen ist.
wird bei dir auch der preload ring sein, der locker geworden ist. schau mal, ob der noch fest sitzt bzw. richtig angezogen ist


----------



## Black-Down (27. März 2017)

mir soll mal noch einer sagen Shimano is scheisse.....


----------



## Hiklak (27. März 2017)

Kannst du laut sagen. Noch nie so ein umständliches System bei einer Kurbel gesehen. Vor allem finde mal eine 16mm Innensechskant oder eine Stecknuss mit Getriebe für einen Drehmomentschlüssel. Das Adpaterding von Race Face ist nirgendwo lieferbar. Bin ich der einzige, der ab und an mal seine Kurbel festziehen muss?
Preload Ring ist fest, sitzt sogar noch am Kurbelarm.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## OliverH (27. März 2017)

Hallo zusammen,

ich muss an meinem Capra Comp von 2016 das Tretlager oder zumindest die Kugellager erneuern. Ich mach die meisten Sachen am Rad selber, aber Tretlager musste ich bisher noch nie erneuern. Ist das einfach genug um das selber zu machen? Kann mir jemand mal eine Zusammenfassung geben, was ich da brauche und wie man das am besten macht? Ich habe eine Art 16mm Innensechskant um die äußeren Ringe zu lösen und dann muss man mit einem 8mm Innensechskant die Kurbel locker schrauben soweit ich weiss. Und dann sollte man schon an das Lager kommen? Erneuert man nur die Kugellager oder gleich das ganze Tretlager? Welche Kugellager würde man nehmen?


----------



## philsNN (28. März 2017)

Hiklak schrieb:


> Ahoi, bei mir hat sich der Kurbelarm der Turbine Cinch auf der Nichtantriebs-Seite gelockert. Kann mir jemand sagen, woher ich einen 16mm Innensechskant herbekomme? Und kann ich die Seite dann wirklich mit 50Nm anziehen? Die "Schraube" macht auf mich absolut keinen besonders stabilen Eindruck.
> Laut Raceface sollte da noch ein 8mm Inbus drin sein oder trifft das nur auf die Antriebsseite zu?
> 
> Edit:
> ...



Der 16mm Inbus dient lediglich zum lösen / festziehen der Abdeckkappe, welche als integrierter Kurbelabzieher dient und nichts mit der eigentlichen Befestigung der Kurbel zu tun hat. ( Anzugsmoment von der 16mm Abdeckung beträgt 20 Nm. Steht auch drauf )
Unterhalb der Abdeckung befindet sich dann die 8mm Inbusschraube welche zur Befestigung der Kurbel dient. Auf diese bezieht sich das Anzugsmoment von 50 Nm.

Hoffentlich beantwortet das deine Frage 
P.S.: den 16 mm inbusschlüssel gibt's z.b. auf Amazon 

Gruß Phil


----------



## Hiklak (28. März 2017)

Hallo Phil, das trifft leider nur auf die Antriebsseite zu. Bei mir ist aber die Kurbel auf der Nichtantriebsseite locker.


----------



## Black-Down (28. März 2017)

Hiklak schrieb:


> Hallo Phil, das trifft leider nur auf die Antriebsseite zu. Bei mir ist aber die Kurbel auf der Nichtantriebsseite locker.


Also ich glaube das sollte so nicht sein....würde mich mit diesem Problem an YT wenden....

das alles ist der Grund warum ich Hollowtech Lager und SLX Kurbel verbaut habe
ebenso KS statt Reverb
SLX Bremse statt Guide

sicher alles geschmacksache aber mit Shimano habe ich seit Jahren beste erfahrung


----------



## zichl (28. März 2017)

Black-Down schrieb:


> Also ich glaube das sollte so nicht sein....würde mich mit diesem Problem an YT wenden....
> 
> das alles ist der Grund warum ich Hollowtech Lager und SLX Kurbel verbaut habe
> ebenso KS statt Reverb
> ...


Die alte Turbine Kurbel hat auch nur den 8mm inbus auf der Antriebsseite und das System ist eigentlich super. Trotzdem ist das Shimano System wohl das einfachste und absolut bewährt.


----------



## Hiklak (28. März 2017)

Black-Down schrieb:


> Also ich glaube das sollte so nicht sein....würde mich mit diesem Problem an YT wenden....



Naja da man die Achse auch einzeln kaufen kann, gehe ich mal davon aus, dass man beide Kurbelarme abschrauben und anschrauben kann. Aber vielleicht rufe ich doch mal bei YT an und frag mal nach.

Edit: Kurbel ist wieder festgezogen. Falls sie unterwegs nochmal locker werden sollte, habe ich nun dieses handliche Tool:


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Burnhard (30. März 2017)

OliverH schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen,
> 
> ich muss an meinem Capra Comp von 2016 das Tretlager oder zumindest die Kugellager erneuern. Ich mach die meisten Sachen am Rad selber, aber Tretlager musste ich bisher noch nie erneuern. Ist das einfach genug um das selber zu machen? Kann mir jemand mal eine Zusammenfassung geben, was ich da brauche und wie man das am besten macht? Ich habe eine Art 16mm Innensechskant um die äußeren Ringe zu lösen und dann muss man mit einem 8mm Innensechskant die Kurbel locker schrauben soweit ich weiss. Und dann sollte man schon an das Lager kommen? Erneuert man nur die Kugellager oder gleich das ganze Tretlager? Welche Kugellager würde man nehmen?



Vereinfacht gesagt: Kurbel demontieren, altes Tretlager raus kloppen, neues rein kloppen, Kurbel wieder montieren. Normalerweise tauscht man das ganze Tretlager (der Einfachheit halber).
Google mal "pressfit wechseln" + Namen deiner Kurbel gibt sicher zig Videos in denen gezeigt wird was du brauchst und wies gemacht wird. 
Ist kein Hexenwerk.


----------



## Rischar (30. März 2017)

Burnhard schrieb:


> Vereinfacht gesagt: Kurbel demontieren, altes Tretlager raus kloppen, neues rein kloppen, Kurbel wieder montieren. Normalerweise tauscht man das ganze Tretlager (der Einfachheit halber).
> Google mal "pressfit wechseln" + Namen deiner Kurbel gibt sicher zig Videos in denen gezeigt wird was du brauchst und wies gemacht wird.
> Ist kein Hexenwerk.


RAUS GEHEN!!!
RAN MONTIEREN!!!


----------



## olligpunkt (30. März 2017)

Hatte heute mal die Gabel zum ersten Mal ausgebaut. Dabei ist mir aufgefallen, dass der Gabelkonus total aufgerieben ist. Passt da die Lagerschale nicht zum Konus oder was ist da los ? Reibung dürfte hier ja normal nicht entstehen. Steuersatz war immer gut eingestellt


----------



## GoldenerGott (31. März 2017)

Das würde ich reklamieren. Sieht ja so aus, als wäre da eine Ungenauigkeit am Werk. Beim Steuersatz glaube ich weniger an Abweichungen im 1/10 Millimeterbereich. Also muss es am Rahmen liegen. Oder liegt das Lager falsch herum in der Schale? Sieht aber auf den ersten Blick nicht so aus.


----------



## mtb_ul (3. April 2017)

Hallo Leute, 
ich habe gestern mal an meinem 2016er Capra mit einer Ketten Lehre den Abstand der Kettenglieder überprüft. Ich bin erschrocken, da meine Kette laut Roloff Lehre nach einem halben Jahr so stark gelängt ist, dass sogar die grobe Lehre "durchfällt". Meine Frage an euch: hat wer ähnliche Erfahrungen gemacht dass die Kette nur knapp eine Saison hält (Kette wurde immer gut geölt)? Ich bin eigentlich nicht sonderlich viel gefahren im letzten Jahr, max. 1000km wenn überhaupt. Was empfehlt ihr mir für eine Nachfolger Kette? Die gleiche (glaube es ist eine kmc die yt verbaut) oder eine andere Kette? Danke schon mal für eure Hilfe Grüße Daniel


----------



## Manjk (3. April 2017)

mtb_ul schrieb:


> Hallo Leute,
> ich habe gestern mal an meinem 2016er Capra mit einer Ketten Lehre den Abstand der Kettenglieder überprüft. Ich bin erschrocken, da meine Kette laut Roloff Lehre nach einem halben Jahr so stark gelängt ist, dass sogar die grobe Lehre "durchfällt". Meine Frage an euch: hat wer ähnliche Erfahrungen gemacht dass die Kette nur knapp eine Saison hält (Kette wurde immer gut geölt)? Ich bin eigentlich nicht sonderlich viel gefahren im letzten Jahr, max. 1000km wenn überhaupt. Was empfehlt ihr mir für eine Nachfolger Kette? Die gleiche (glaube es ist eine kmc die yt verbaut) oder eine andere Kette? Danke schon mal für eure Hilfe Grüße Daniel




Die durchschnittliche Lebensdauer einer Kette ist 600 km, je nachdem wie viel Du pedallierst. YT verbaut sicherlich keine KMC Kette, weil das Groupeset (Schaltwerk, Shifter, Kassette, Kette) viel günstiger ist. Schau Dir auf jeden Fall noch die Kassette an, weil wenn die Kette so ausgeleiert ist, dann ist die Abnutzung an Kassette und Kettenblatt viel höher.

Ich persönlich habe gute Erfahrungen mit der SRAM GX Gruppe gemacht. Für knapp 100€ bekommst Du eine neue Kette und Kassette und die Gänge flitzen nur so rein. Natürlich kannst Du auch eine hochwertigere nehmen, aber deswegen ist der Verschleiss nicht geringer. Ausser Du hast andere Präferenzen, wie grösserer Range etc.


----------



## mtb_ul (3. April 2017)

Manjk schrieb:


> Die durchschnittliche Lebensdauer einer Kette ist 600 km, je nachdem wie viel Du pedallierst. YT verbaut sicherlich keine KMC Kette, weil das Groupeset (Schaltwerk, Shifter, Kassette, Kette) viel günstiger ist. Schau Dir auf jeden Fall noch die Kassette an, weil wenn die Kette so ausgeleiert ist, dann ist die Abnutzung an Kassette und Kettenblatt viel höher.
> 
> Ich persönlich habe gute Erfahrungen mit der SRAM GX Gruppe gemacht. Für knapp 100€ bekommst Du eine neue Kette und Kassette und die Gänge flitzen nur so rein. Natürlich kannst Du auch eine hochwertigere nehmen, aber deswegen ist der Verschleiss nicht geringer. Ausser Du hast andere Präferenzen, wie grösserer Range etc.



Danke für die schnelle Rückmeldung! Nur 600km Haltbarkeit? Wow, das ist echt nicht viel. Ich habe auch eine GX Schaltgruppe (2x11) an meinem Capra verbaut. Im Moment schaltet alles tadellos (trotz ausgeleierter Kette), hoffe mein Ritzelpaket hat nicht allzu arg unter der Kette gelitten, auf den ersten Blick kann ich nicht viel beurteilen. Ich würde mir jetzt erstmal eine neue Kette kaufen und schauen wie die Performance ist. Welche Kette ist denn standardmäßig bei der GX dabei? Ist es die Sram  PC-1130? Was muss ich beim wechseln beachten? Gleiche Ketten Glieder Anzahl auf jeden Fall, sonst kann ich ja nicht viel falsch machen oder? Danke  Grüße Daniel


----------



## zichl (3. April 2017)

mtb_ul schrieb:


> Danke für die schnelle Rückmeldung! Nur 600km Haltbarkeit? Wow, das ist echt nicht viel. Ich habe auch eine GX Schaltgruppe (2x11) an meinem Capra verbaut. Im Moment schaltet alles tadellos (trotz ausgeleierter Kette), hoffe mein Ritzelpaket hat nicht allzu arg unter der Kette gelitten, auf den ersten Blick kann ich nicht viel beurteilen. Ich würde mir jetzt erstmal eine neue Kette kaufen und schauen wie die Performance ist. Welche Kette ist denn standardmäßig bei der GX dabei? Ist es die Sram  PC-1130? Was muss ich beim wechseln beachten? Gleiche Ketten Glieder Anzahl auf jeden Fall, sonst kann ich ja nicht viel falsch machen oder? Danke  Grüße Daniel


Ich kann dir nur dazu raten die XX1 Kette zu nehmen. Die hat wesentlich länger gehalten wie die 1170 die ich danach probiert habe. Oder du greifst direkt zu Shimano Ketten wenn du nicht über 30€ für eine Kette ausgeben magst. XX1 und XTR Kette geben sich nix, bei den Gruppen darunter würde ich aber klar zu Shimano greifen.


----------



## mtb_ul (3. April 2017)

zichl schrieb:


> Ich kann dir nur dazu raten die XX1 Kette zu nehmen. Die hat wesentlich länger gehalten wie die 1170 die ich danach probiert habe. Oder du greifst direkt zu Shimano Ketten wenn du nicht über 30€ für eine Kette ausgeben magst. XX1 und XTR Kette geben sich nix, bei den Gruppen darunter würde ich aber klar zu Shimano greifen.



Hi, danke für den Tipp! Kann ich auch eine Shimano XT Kette für meine GX 2x11 Schaltung nehmen? Kommt ja eigentlich nur auf die Anzahl der Glieder an oder? Die Geo müsste ja die gleiche sein? Danke!


----------



## zichl (3. April 2017)

Ja, du kannst eigentlich jede 11fach Kette nehmen. Sogar die Rennrad Ketten müssten gehen soweit ich da informiert bin. Ich habe als Ersatz die Shimano CN-HG601-11 Zuhause liegen. Die funktioniert auf jedenfall mit SRAM 11-fach und kostet nur circa 20€. Sicher nicht auf dem Niveau von XTR/XX1 aber sicher besser als die günstigen SRAM Ketten, naja zumindest kann sie nicht schlechter sein als die SRAM 1170 für 28€.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mtb_ul (3. April 2017)

zichl schrieb:


> Ja, du kannst eigentlich jede 11fach Kette nehmen. Sogar die Rennrad Ketten müssten gehen soweit ich da informiert bin. Ich habe als Ersatz die Shimano CN-HG601-11 Zuhause liegen. Die funktioniert auf jedenfall mit SRAM 11-fach und kostet nur circa 20€. Sicher nicht auf dem Niveau von XTR/XX1 aber sicher besser als die günstigen SRAM Ketten, naja zumindest kann sie nicht schlechter sein als die SRAM 1170 für 28€.


Danke  werde ich mir auch zulegen! Gruß Daniel


----------



## Capic Biker (5. April 2017)

Hi Leute,

will mir das YT CAPRA CF Pro Race kaufen,
ich vermute mal sehr Stark das es bisher noch keiner hat. Da S und M erst in ein Monat lieferbar sind.
Gibt es sonst etwas zu beachten bei den Komponenten ? Erfahrungen was überprüft werden sollte ?


----------



## vinnie (5. April 2017)

darkrider23 schrieb:


> Hatte die Turbine Kurbel heute mal abmontiert, da sich mein Preload Ring immer noch von selbst lockert.
> Dabei kam mir auf Antriebsseite nicht nur die Abdeckung der Lagerschale entgegen, sondern auch ein Distanzring (siehe Bild, rechts).
> Habe mir die Reihenfolge leider nicht gemerkt...kommt der auf oder hinter die Lagerschalenabdeckung?
> 
> edit: auf der Race Face Seite schauen hilft...kommt ganz nach außen.



Meine *Turbine Kurbel knartzt* im Grunde seit ich das Bike habe.
Ausgehend vom *LINKEN Kurbelarm* ( es sind nicht die Pedale; habe schon viele Knartzgeräusche in meiner 'Schrauberkarriere' erfolgreich beseitigt).
Die Turbine wurde 3 mal auseinandergebaut, geputzt und gefettet. Ohne Erfolg.
Habe gestern mit professionellem Werkzeug die Lager ausgepresst und neue eingepresst. Knartzt immer noch.
Das einzige was es jetzt noch sein könnte ist, dass sich Dreck in  die "Schelle" eingefressen hat, welche das Lager 'umfasst' ( also von AUßEN zw. Bottom Bracket und Rahmen).
Was ich bei der Kurbel noch nicht kapiert habe, wozu die Schraube am linken Kurbelarm ist, dachte immer das es eine 2teilige Kurbel ist, und dass sich der linke Kurbelarm nicht von der Achse lösen lässt...ist dem so ??
Wäre toll wenn hier jemand einen konstruktiven Tip hat.

Grüße


----------



## darkrider23 (5. April 2017)

Wenn ich es recht verstanden habe, lässt sich mit der Schraube der Kurbelarm von der Achse lösen.
Zu der Quelle deines Geknarzes kann ich dir leider keinen Tipp geben. Wie ich mein Glück kenne, wird mir das bestimmt auch bald blühen.

Mal was ganz anderes an alle, die beim Capra vom 32er auf ein 28er Kettenblatt gewechselt haben. Um wieviele Glieder habt ihr die Kette gekürzt? und noch ne blöde Frage hinterher; was mache ich, wenn ich das besch.. PowerLink an der Kette einfach nicht aufbekomme?


----------



## vinnie (5. April 2017)

darkrider23 schrieb:


> Wenn ich es recht verstanden habe, lässt sich mit der Schraube der Kurbelarm von der Achse lösen.
> Zu der Quelle deines Geknarzes kann ich dir leider keinen Tipp geben. Wie ich mein Glück kenne, wird mir das bestimmt auch bald blühen.
> 
> Mal was ganz anderes an alle, die beim Capra vom 32er auf ein 28er Kettenblatt gewechselt haben. Um wieviele Glieder habt ihr die Kette gekürzt? und noch ne blöde Frage hinterher; was mache ich, wenn ich das besch.. PowerLink an der Kette einfach nicht aufbekomme?



wenn mann den linken kurbelarm vond der achse lösen kann, muss man die schraube vermutlich leicht rausdrehen und dann mit nem gummihammer draufklopfen->meine Theorie....es könnte sein das die bei der Monatge vergessen haben zu fetten...wär auch noch ne Fehlerquelle.

Kettelänge kannst du messen indem du auf der Kassette aufs GRÖßTE Ritzel gehst(=leichtester Gang), und die luft aus dem Dämpfer lässt.
Das Schaltwerk sollte im Eingefederten Zustand 'optimal' gespannt sein.


----------



## Stricherjunge (5. April 2017)

darkrider23 schrieb:


> und noch ne blöde Frage hinterher; was mache ich, wenn ich das besch.. PowerLink an der Kette einfach nicht aufbekomme?


Schon das probiert?


----------



## Hiklak (6. April 2017)

vinnie schrieb:


> Meine *Turbine Kurbel knartzt* im Grunde seit ich das Bike habe.
> Ausgehend vom *LINKEN Kurbelarm* ( es sind nicht die Pedale; habe schon viele Knartzgeräusche in meiner 'Schrauberkarriere' erfolgreich beseitigt).
> Die Turbine wurde 3 mal auseinandergebaut, geputzt und gefettet. Ohne Erfolg.
> Habe gestern mit professionellem Werkzeug die Lager ausgepresst und neue eingepresst. Knartzt immer noch.
> ...



Die Turbine lässt sich definitiv auf der linken Seite lösen und auch wieder festziehen (allerdings brauchst du auf der Seite wirklich ein 16mm Inbus bzw. das passende RaceFace Tool, das nirgends lieferbar ist). Habe das ganze Spiel jetzt mit meiner Kurbel durch. Siehe meine Posts ein paar Postings weiter oben. Du kannst ja auch die Welle einzeln kaufen.


----------



## darkrider23 (6. April 2017)

Stricherjunge schrieb:


> Schon das probiert?


Klasse Tipp!

werde ich gleich morgen mal testen..wenn man nur mal selbst auf sowas kommen würde.

Auf Kettenlänge messen hab´ich allerdings keine Lust. Irgendwer hat doch bestimmt von 32 auf 28 gewechselt?!


----------



## vinnie (6. April 2017)

Hiklak schrieb:


> Die Turbine lässt sich definitiv auf der linken Seite lösen und auch wieder festziehen (allerdings brauchst du auf der Seite wirklich ein 16mm Inbus bzw. das passende RaceFace Tool, das nirgends lieferbar ist). Habe das ganze Spiel jetzt mit meiner Kurbel durch. Siehe meine Posts ein paar Postings weiter oben. Du kannst ja auch die Welle einzeln kaufen.



Kannst du bitte einen Link zu so einer "Welle" reinsetzten und zu dem "RaceFace Tool". ?
Mit Welle, ist vermutlich die Achse gemeint, oder??

Den 16er Inbus habe ich, und ich habe die Schraube auch nochmal extra mit Locktite eingeschmiert und festgezogen....
Natürlich knackts trotzdem!
kann es sein das die Achse an der linken Seite schon ausgeleiert ist ?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Stricherjunge (6. April 2017)

darkrider23 schrieb:


> Klasse Tipp!
> 
> werde ich gleich morgen mal testen..wenn man nur mal selbst auf sowas kommen würde.
> 
> Auf Kettenlänge messen hab´ich allerdings keine Lust. Irgendwer hat doch bestimmt von 32 auf 28 gewechselt?!



Auch dafür gibt es nette Onlinetools
http://www.rst.mp-all.de/kette.htm
Die Frage ist nur, ob man beim Fully noch die Kettenlängung beim einfedern mit einkalkulieren muss. Wahrscheinlich ja, weil original glaube 112 Glieder verbaut sind, anstatt nach der Berechnung 108 für 32-42.


----------



## Hiklak (7. April 2017)

vinnie schrieb:


> Kannst du bitte einen Link zu so einer "Welle" reinsetzten und zu dem "RaceFace Tool". ?
> Mit Welle, ist vermutlich die Achse gemeint, oder??
> 
> Den 16er Inbus habe ich, und ich habe die Schraube auch nochmal extra mit Locktite eingeschmiert und festgezogen....
> ...



Achse: https://www.bike-components.de/de/Race-Face/Spindle-Kit-Innenlagerachse-p42339/
Adapter: https://www.bike-components.de/de/R...-Innenlagerwerkzeug-fuer-Cinch-System-p51708/


----------



## darkrider23 (7. April 2017)

Wobei der Adapter recht sinnfrei ist, dan


darkrider23 schrieb:


> Klasse Tipp!
> 
> werde ich gleich morgen mal testen..wenn man nur mal selbst auf sowas kommen würde.
> 
> Auf Kettenlänge messen hab´ich allerdings keine Lust. Irgendwer hat doch bestimmt von 32 auf 28 gewechselt?!




eben getestet...aufgegeben...ich glaube, mein Powerlink ist kaputt. Da tut sich gar nichts. Spüre meine Finger nicht mehr!
Jetzt wird ein neues bestellt und das alte fliegt mitsamt einem Kettenglied raus, dann sollte es fürs 28er Blatt passen.


----------



## Stricherjunge (7. April 2017)

darkrider23 schrieb:


> eben getestet...aufgegeben...ich glaube, mein Powerlink ist kaputt. Da tut sich gar nichts. Spüre meine Finger nicht mehr!
> Jetzt wird ein neues bestellt und das alte fliegt mitsamt einem Kettenglied raus, dann sollte es fürs 28er Blatt passen.


Hast du ordentlich sauber gemacht?
Ansonsten könntest du das noch probieren 




Oder eben ein neues einbauen.


----------



## mtb_ul (8. April 2017)

Hi Leute, 
ich habe ein Problem mit meiner Sram Guide R Hinterrad Bremse. Mir ist zufällig aufgefallen, dass zwei der vier Kolben nicht mehr einfahren. Ich habe also die Bremsbeläge ausgebaut und ein bisschen wd40 auf die Kolben gespritzt. Als ich dann zum Testen den Bremsgriff betätigt habe, ist mir doch glatt sin Kolben raus gefallen und DOT ausgelaufen  ist das normal dass die Kolben so leicht raus fallen können? Ist die Bremse wieder dicht wenn man den Kolben wieder von Hand rein drückt? Jetzt komme ich wohl um ein Entlüften nicht herum oder? Wenn ich nämlich jetzt den Bremsgriff betätige tut sich gar nix mehr... Ist die Bremse defekt, da zwei der vier Kolben nicht mehr eingefahren sind oder kommt sowas öfter vor? Vielen Dank für eure Antworten, Daniel


----------



## frank70 (8. April 2017)

hatte die selben Probleme, schon ziemlich am anfang. wurde dann von meinem mech auseinandergenommen, komplett gereinigt und geschmiert, dann gings


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## dawitt (8. April 2017)

mtb_ul schrieb:


> Hi Leute,
> ich habe ein Problem mit meiner Sram Guide R Hinterrad Bremse. Mir ist zufällig aufgefallen, dass zwei der vier Kolben nicht mehr einfahren. Ich habe also die Bremsbeläge ausgebaut und ein bisschen wd40 auf die Kolben gespritzt. Als ich dann zum Testen den Bremsgriff betätigt habe, ist mir doch glatt sin Kolben raus gefallen und DOT ausgelaufen  ist das normal dass die Kolben so leicht raus fallen können? Ist die Bremse wieder dicht wenn man den Kolben wieder von Hand rein drückt? Jetzt komme ich wohl um ein Entlüften nicht herum oder? Wenn ich nämlich jetzt den Bremsgriff betätige tut sich gar nix mehr... Ist die Bremse defekt, da zwei der vier Kolben nicht mehr eingefahren sind oder kommt sowas öfter vor? Vielen Dank für eure Antworten, Daniel


Ziemlich doofe aktion. Dicht sollten sie wieder sein aber entlüften musst du machen. Die Kolben werden nie alle gleichmäßig einfahren, einer hat immer mehr Widerstand.


----------



## Dominik1982 (9. April 2017)

Hallo Zusammen,

ich möchte definitiv das Capra in AL kaufen bin mir aber noch nicht sicher, welche Variante. Eine Frage an die Kenner, lohnen sich wirklich die 600 Euro Aufpreis vom AL zum AL Comp?


----------



## Manjk (9. April 2017)

Heute auf der Tour hats geknallt! Plötzlich Platten und Felge beim Nippel eingerissen! 
Wisst Ihr ob das unter Garantie läuft?


----------



## zichl (9. April 2017)

Ist an der Speiche was zu sehen, also ob ein Stein dagegen geknallt ist oder ähnliches? Ist die Speiche noch gerade oder ist evtl ein Stock/Ast rein geraten? Kann natürlich auch ein Materialfehler der Felge sein oder die Speiche war viel zu stark gespannt. Wenn das so ist sollte es schon ein Garantiefall sein, sollte aber irgendein Fremdkörper schuld daran sein hattest du tatsächlich mega Pech und wirst wohl einfach eine neue Felge kaufen müssen.


----------



## Manjk (9. April 2017)

zichl schrieb:


> Ist an der Speiche was zu sehen, also ob ein Stein dagegen geknallt ist oder ähnliches? Ist die Speiche noch gerade oder ist evtl ein Stock/Ast rein geraten? Kann natürlich auch ein Materialfehler der Felge sein oder die Speiche war viel zu stark gespannt. Wenn das so ist sollte es schon ein Garantiefall sein, sollte aber irgendein Fremdkörper schuld daran sein hattest du tatsächlich mega Pech und wirst wohl einfach eine neue Felge kaufen müssen.



Nein, an der Speiche ist nichts zu sehen. Das Laufrad wurde vor 6 Monaten bereits getauscht und an der Speichenspannung habe ich nicht verändert. Kollege meinte, dass dies eine Schwachstelle ist und die Felge zu stark beansprucht wurde. Die Felge ist für Enduro freigegeben und ich bin nur 80 kg. Mal schauen! =)


----------



## zichl (9. April 2017)

Manjk schrieb:


> Nein, an der Speiche ist nichts zu sehen. Das Laufrad wurde vor 6 Monaten bereits getauscht und an der Speichenspannung habe ich nicht verändert. Kollege meinte, dass dies eine Schwachstelle ist und die Felge zu stark beansprucht wurde. Die Felge ist für Enduro freigegeben und ich bin nur 80 kg. Mal schauen! =)


Ganz klar auf Garantie probieren. Zum einen bei YT und wenn die abwinken würde ich es nochmal direkt bei e*13 probieren.


----------



## mtb_ul (11. April 2017)

Hi Leute hat jemand von euch zufällig die Specs zum 2016er Capra Al Comp 2? Ich bräuchte die Info, was genau vorne auf der Race Face Turbine für Kettenblätter (Zähnezahl) verbaut sind (2x11) da es ja doch einige Varianten gibt bei Google  danke!


----------



## mtb_ul (11. April 2017)

mtb_ul schrieb:


> Hi Leute hat jemand von euch zufällig die Specs zum 2016er Capra Al Comp 2? Ich bräuchte die Info, was genau vorne auf der Race Face Turbine für Kettenblätter (Zähnezahl) verbaut sind (2x11) da es ja doch einige Varianten gibt bei Google  danke!


Hat sich erledigt


----------



## mtb_ul (15. April 2017)

Hi Leute, 
weiß jemand von euch, ob ich eine SRAM Kette nieten kann? Ich habe bei Google jetzt verschiedene Theorien gelesen (Kettenschloss, Shimano Nieten...) und bin verunsichert, wie ich jetzt weiter vorgehe. Der Powerlink meiner 11fach Kette hat sich nicht öffnen lassen, deshalb musste ich mit einem Nietdrücker einen Niet entfernen. Muss ich zum Verschließen der Kette nun ein Kettenschloss verwenden, oder kann ich den alten Niet nochmals eindrücken? Alternativ einen Shimano Ersatzniet? Danke schon mal für eure Antworten. Daniel


----------



## BikerMike84 (15. April 2017)

Drück den alten Niet wieder rein, habe mal ne KMC so geöffnet, wel ich übersehen hatte das sie nen Schloss hat, hielt ohne Probleme weiter.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## vinnie (15. April 2017)

darkrider23 schrieb:


> Wenn ich es recht verstanden habe, lässt sich mit der Schraube der Kurbelarm von der Achse lösen.
> Zu der Quelle deines Geknarzes kann ich dir leider keinen Tipp geben. Wie ich mein Glück kenne, wird mir das bestimmt auch bald blühen.
> 
> Mal was ganz anderes an alle, die beim Capra vom 32er auf ein 28er Kettenblatt gewechselt haben. Um wieviele Glieder habt ihr die Kette gekürzt? und noch ne blöde Frage hinterher; was mache ich, wenn ich das besch.. PowerLink an der Kette einfach nicht aufbekomme?


knarzfrei ! ...vermutlich war es die direktaufnahme vom Cinch Kettenblatt. Spezialwerkzeug besorgt und angezogen! Manoman war das ne Oddyssey.


----------



## darkrider23 (15. April 2017)

mtb_ul schrieb:


> Hi Leute,
> weiß jemand von euch, ob ich eine SRAM Kette nieten kann? Ich habe bei Google jetzt verschiedene Theorien gelesen (Kettenschloss, Shimano Nieten...) und bin verunsichert, wie ich jetzt weiter vorgehe. Der Powerlink meiner 11fach Kette hat sich nicht öffnen lassen, deshalb musste ich mit einem Nietdrücker einen Niet entfernen. Muss ich zum Verschließen der Kette nun ein Kettenschloss verwenden, oder kann ich den alten Niet nochmals eindrücken? Alternativ einen Shimano Ersatzniet? Danke schon mal für eure Antworten. Daniel



Hatte bei mir dasselbe Problem. Nagelneues Capra mit Sram 11 fach Kette, bei der sich das Kettenschloss nicht öffnen ließ. Da ich die Kette sowieso kürzen wollte, habe ich das alte Kettenschloss+ein Glied mit dem Nieter rausgeschmissen und ein neues Powerlink eingesetzt. Mit dem Zurückdrücken der Niete habe ich bisher nur bei Shimano Erfahrungen gesammelt.


----------



## mtb_ul (15. April 2017)

darkrider23 schrieb:


> Hatte bei mir dasselbe Problem. Nagelneues Capra mit Sram 11 fach Kette, bei der sich das Kettenschloss nicht öffnen ließ. Da ich die Kette sowieso kürzen wollte, habe ich das alte Kettenschloss+ein Glied mit dem Nieter rausgeschmissen und ein neues Powerlink eingesetzt. Mit dem Zurückdrücken der Niete habe ich bisher nur bei Shimano Erfahrungen gesammelt.



So habe ich es jetzt auch gemacht. Hab jetzt halt zwei Powerlocks in Reihe geschaltet  
Ich bin echt enttäuscht von den Sram Komponenten am Bike muss ich sagen... 
Meine GX Kassette ist nach einem halben Jahr schon ausgeleiert, meine Kette auch (trotz intensiver Pflege aller Komponenten)  (ok ich weiß, hängt von der Fahrweise und den km ab aber soooo viel bin ich auch nicht gefahren) die Kettenblätter von Race Face sind auch schon ausgenudelt und meine Sram Guide macht auch Probleme... Bremsbeläge vorne und hinten schon runter nach knapp 6 Monaten. Meine Pike ist leider auch übelst am knacken (vrmtl Gabelkrone), mal schauen wann ich die einschicke. Das Capra ist echt ein geiles Teil, aber ich bin verwundert dass ich nach einem halben Jahr schon so viel erneuern muss... Wenn das jetzt jede Saison so läuft, muss ich ja jedes mal knapp 250 euro für ne neue Kasse inkl Kettenblätter, Kette, Bremsbeläge, Entlüften investieren... Hat jemand ähnliche Erfahrungen gemacht? Oder ist der Verschleiß als normal einzustufen? Sry versteht mich bitte nicht falsch, ich fahre Enduro erst seit meinem Capra  ich kenne halt Hardtail Fahrer die mehrere Tausend km mit ihren Komponenten fahren, das hab ich in dem halben jahr definitiv nicht geschafft. 
Grüße Daniel


----------



## frank70 (15. April 2017)

bremsbeläge ? halten bei mir manchmal nicht länger als 3 tage


----------



## Castroper (15. April 2017)

Also ich hab meine Kassette jetzt knapp 1000km drauf und die ist noch top in Schuss! 
Bremse mal entlüften.
Gabel raus und Krone putzen!

Gründlicher putzen !


----------



## zichl (15. April 2017)

CastroperJung schrieb:


> Also ich hab meine Kassette jetzt knapp 1000km drauf und die ist noch top in Schuss!
> Bremse mal entlüften.
> Gabel raus und Krone putzen!
> 
> Gründlicher putzen !


Putzen? Das ist doch der Tod aller Komponenten wenn man es, wie so oft, übertreibt. Mein Bike bekommt kaum Wasser ab ausser vom Trail. Der Dreck fällt nach dem Trocknen eh bei der nächsten Fahrt von alleine ab. Mein Wicked ist jetzt 2,5 Jahre alt und hat ausser zwei neuen Ketten und Bremsbelägen nichts neues gebraucht. Ab und zu Öl auf die Kette und fertig. Nicht einmal die Bremse, eine Avid Elixir Trail 7, musste bisher entlüftet werden. So wie es sich für mich anhört fährt er einfach sehr viel, wiegt evtl über 90 Kilo und hat evtl zudem noch ordentlich Kraft in den Beinen. Wenn dem so ist dann wundert mich nicht dass er die angegebenen Komponenten nach 6 Monaten ersetzen muss. Mehr putzen macht da sicher nichts besser, eher das Gegenteil.


----------



## zichl (15. April 2017)

mtb_ul schrieb:


> So habe ich es jetzt auch gemacht. Hab jetzt halt zwei Powerlocks in Reihe geschaltet
> Ich bin echt enttäuscht von den Sram Komponenten am Bike muss ich sagen...
> Meine GX Kassette ist nach einem halben Jahr schon ausgeleiert, meine Kette auch (trotz intensiver Pflege aller Komponenten)  (ok ich weiß, hängt von der Fahrweise und den km ab aber soooo viel bin ich auch nicht gefahren) die Kettenblätter von Race Face sind auch schon ausgenudelt und meine Sram Guide macht auch Probleme... Bremsbeläge vorne und hinten schon runter nach knapp 6 Monaten. Meine Pike ist leider auch übelst am knacken (vrmtl Gabelkrone), mal schauen wann ich die einschicke. Das Capra ist echt ein geiles Teil, aber ich bin verwundert dass ich nach einem halben Jahr schon so viel erneuern muss... Wenn das jetzt jede Saison so läuft, muss ich ja jedes mal knapp 250 euro für ne neue Kasse inkl Kettenblätter, Kette, Bremsbeläge, Entlüften investieren... Hat jemand ähnliche Erfahrungen gemacht? Oder ist der Verschleiß als normal einzustufen? Sry versteht mich bitte nicht falsch, ich fahre Enduro erst seit meinem Capra  ich kenne halt Hardtail Fahrer die mehrere Tausend km mit ihren Komponenten fahren, das hab ich in dem halben jahr definitiv nicht geschafft.
> Grüße Daniel


Ich kann bestätigen dass die SRAM 11-fach Ketten nicht so lange halten wie z.B. Shimano. Eine Ausnahme bildet da aber die XX1 Kette, die ist super Haltbar und hält sogar besser als eine XTR. Wenn du günstige Ketten magst dann greif zu Shimano. Sind die Kassette und das Kettenblatt sicher durch oder sehen sie einfach nicht mehr so schön aus? Gerade das Aluminium Kettenbaltt sieht schnell unschön aus, halten tut es bei mir aber schon echt sehr lange. Dürften auf jeden Fall über 2000 km sein. Meine X01 Kassette sieht auch schon lange nicht mehr wirklich schön aus, funktionieren tut sie aber weiterhin einwandfrei.


----------



## Tiefenkraft (15. April 2017)

Moin moin mal eine Frage zum Steuersatz. Hab heute alles mal draußen gehabt. Dabei viel mir auf das die Lager lose im Rahmen drehen (nicht gepresst oder verklebt sind) und das untere Lager hatte Rost Ansatz. Ist das richtig das die Lager nicht richtig fest im Rahmen sitzen?


----------



## Ege23 (15. April 2017)

Pflegen musst du dein Capra schon. Fahre ca 270 km in der Woche und ich putze und inspiziere es nach jeder härteren Ausfahrt. Und dann merkst du schon selbst was uns wo pflegebedarf besteht! 

Sorry aber solche Probleme habe ich nicht bei meinem Capra. Und das kommt eben davon, dass du nicht vernünftig reinigst und dementsprechend dann nachbehandelst! 

Dein Auto gibt's ja auch in bestimmten Abständen zur Inspektion. Und beim bike ist das nichts anderes! Meine persönliche Meinung. Und wenn du dich ein wenig mit der Technik des Capra beschäftigst kannst du vieles im Vorfeld was teuer enden kann schon in der Entstehung im Keim ersticken!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Stricherjunge (15. April 2017)

mtb_ul schrieb:


> So habe ich es jetzt auch gemacht. Hab jetzt halt zwei Powerlocks in Reihe geschaltet
> Ich bin echt enttäuscht von den Sram Komponenten am Bike muss ich sagen...
> Meine GX Kassette ist nach einem halben Jahr schon ausgeleiert, meine Kette auch (trotz intensiver Pflege aller Komponenten)  (ok ich weiß, hängt von der Fahrweise und den km ab aber soooo viel bin ich auch nicht gefahren) die Kettenblätter von Race Face sind auch schon ausgenudelt und meine Sram Guide macht auch Probleme... Bremsbeläge vorne und hinten schon runter nach knapp 6 Monaten. Meine Pike ist leider auch übelst am knacken (vrmtl Gabelkrone), mal schauen wann ich die einschicke. Das Capra ist echt ein geiles Teil, aber ich bin verwundert dass ich nach einem halben Jahr schon so viel erneuern muss... Wenn das jetzt jede Saison so läuft, muss ich ja jedes mal knapp 250 euro für ne neue Kasse inkl Kettenblätter, Kette, Bremsbeläge, Entlüften investieren... Hat jemand ähnliche Erfahrungen gemacht? Oder ist der Verschleiß als normal einzustufen? Sry versteht mich bitte nicht falsch, ich fahre Enduro erst seit meinem Capra  ich kenne halt Hardtail Fahrer die mehrere Tausend km mit ihren Komponenten fahren, das hab ich in dem halben jahr definitiv nicht geschafft.
> Grüße Daniel



Man kann übrigens auch die Nieten aus dem Powerlink rausdrücken, wenn man es partout nicht aufbekommt. 

Zum Verschleiß: Kette ist nach nem halben Jahr bei mir auch durch, dank Kettenlehre rechtzeitig erkannt und getauscht. 
Bremsbeläge hinten waren schon früher durch. Mein Dämpfer und Gabel müssen wohl mal einen Service bekommen. Ansonsten läuft bei mir alles.


----------



## Tiefenkraft (15. April 2017)

War das auf meine Frage vom Steuersatz bezogen ????


----------



## zichl (15. April 2017)

Ege23 schrieb:


> Pflegen musst du dein Capra schon. Fahre ca 270 km in der Woche und ich putze und inspiziere es nach jeder härteren Ausfahrt. Und dann merkst du schon selbst was uns wo pflegebedarf besteht!
> 
> Sorry aber solche Probleme habe ich nicht bei meinem Capra. Und das kommt eben davon, dass du nicht vernünftig reinigst und dementsprechend dann nachbehandelst!
> 
> Dein Auto gibt's ja auch in bestimmten Abständen zur Inspektion. Und beim bike ist das nichts anderes! Meine persönliche Meinung. Und wenn du dich ein wenig mit der Technik des Capra beschäftigst kannst du vieles im Vorfeld was teuer enden kann schon in der Entstehung im Keim ersticken!


Selbstverständlich muss man ab und zu mal das Bike inspizieren, ebenso wie ein Auto, allerdings hält dein Auto nicht länger nur weil du es ständig wäscht. (Vom Salz im Winter natürlich abgesehen) Ab und zu Öl auf die Kette und fertig. Wenn du oft im schlammigen Terrain unterwegs bist hilft das Waschen danach auch nichts um den Verschleiß zu minimieren. Nichts gegen das Putzen aber es schafft ebenso oft Probleme wie es welche löst.


----------



## Castroper (15. April 2017)

zichl schrieb:


> Der Dreck fällt nach dem Trocknen eh bei der nächsten Fahrt von alleine ab.



Dann warst du noch nicht hier auf den Halden unterwegs 

Klar sollte man es nicht übertreiben...aber auch nicht vernachlässigen.
Lager,Antrieb,Federung,Bremsen halte ich immer sauber weil ich mich einfach drauf verlassen will wenns drauf ankommt.


----------



## zichl (15. April 2017)

CastroperJung schrieb:


> Dann warst du noch nicht hier auf den Halden unterwegs
> 
> Klar sollte man es nicht übertreiben...aber auch nicht vernachlässigen.
> Lager,Antrieb,Federung,Bremsen halte ich immer sauber weil ich mich einfach drauf verlassen will wenns drauf ankommt.


Stimmt, hartnäckigen Lehm haben wir hier nicht. Und ja, standrohre müssen natürlich sauber gehalten werden. Solche Selbstverständlichkeiten vergess ich gerne 

Gesendet von meinem E5823 mit Tapatalk


----------



## mtb_ul (15. April 2017)

Also dass die Kette geölt gehört und die Standrohre sauber, ist mir klar. Ich bin auch kein Sauberkeitsfetischist  Systemgewicht kommt schon auf knapp 85-90 kg.  Ich denke mein Fehler war, die Kette zu spät mit einer Lehre zu prüfen (die Roloff Lehre fällt bei 0.1mm komplett durch  Ich hab mir eine neue X1 Kette aufgezogen und siehe da: zwei bis drei Ritzel der Kassette sind schon hinüber, genauso wie das kleine Kettenblatt vorne. Die neue Kette läuft nicht rund, extremes Knirschen und viel zu viel Reibung. Wenn ich mit der neuen Kette und den alten restlichen Komponenten fahre, hält die Kette vermutlich nicht lange. Was würdet ihr machen? Nach knapp 6 Monaten alles ersetzen oder mit der alten Kette weiter  fahren bis nimmer geht und hoffen dass es noch ne weile hält? Im Moment springt mit der alten Kette noch kein einziger Gang, alles läuft wunderbar flüssig (im Vergleich zur neuen Kette xD) deshalb bin ich auch erst so spät auf ein überprüfen der Kette gekommen, weil das System so gut lief... Beim nächsten mal weiß ich es besser... Frohe Ostern! Daniel


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## zichl (15. April 2017)

Also rutscht es mit der neuen Kette durch?


----------



## mtb_ul (15. April 2017)

zichl schrieb:


> Also rutscht es mit der neuen Kette durch?


Ja, bei zwei Ritzeln hinten rutscht es durch, die Kette springt. Vorne am kleinen Kettenblatt verhält es sich komisch, mit der neuen Kette gibt es ein übelst mahlendes Geräusch und auch ein richtiges Vibrieren beim treten, ziemlich sicher sind die einzelnen Verzahnungen schon so verformt dass die neue Kette nur mit Gewalt drin läuft. Aber wenn man sich die Kettenblätter ansieht, erkennt man eigentlich keine großen Beschädigungen... Ich vermute der Abstand der Ketten Glieder zur Verzahnung  passt einfach nimmer.


----------



## zichl (16. April 2017)

mtb_ul schrieb:


> Ja, bei zwei Ritzeln hinten rutscht es durch, die Kette springt. Vorne am kleinen Kettenblatt verhält es sich komisch, mit der neuen Kette gibt es ein übelst mahlendes Geräusch und auch ein richtiges Vibrieren beim treten, ziemlich sicher sind die einzelnen Verzahnungen schon so verformt dass die neue Kette nur mit Gewalt drin läuft. Aber wenn man sich die Kettenblätter ansieht, erkennt man eigentlich keine großen Beschädigungen... Ich vermute der Abstand der Ketten Glieder zur Verzahnung  passt einfach nimmer.


Wieviel Kilometer bist du denn jetzt gefahren in dem halben Jahr? Fährst du viel bei Nässe, also Schlamm bzw nassen Sand? Wir sind oft in Rabenberg und wenn es dort nass ist ist der Boden die reinste Schleifpaste.


----------



## Big Lutz (16. April 2017)

Zum Öffnen des Sram Powerlinks gibt es auch eine Zange. Damit klappt es super.


----------



## mtb_ul (16. April 2017)

Big Lutz schrieb:


> Zum Öffnen des Sram Powerlinks gibt es auch eine Zange. Damit klappt es super.



Danke für den Tipp, ich weiß, einen Kettenschloss Zange..  Aber für mich hat der Powerlink irgendwie seine Funktion verfehlt. Geht es nicht genau darum, den Link ohne Werkzeug zu öffnen? Wenn ich draußen auf dem Trail bin, hab ich die Zange höchstwahrscheinlich nicht dabei...  mit einem Draht kann man es wohl auch machen (siehe Youtube Video weiter oben) dann werde ich in Zukunft wohl immer einen Draht im Rucksack dabei haben.. Neben meinem 16er Inbus (gefühltes Gewicht 1 kg ), falls sich mal wieder die Race face Kurbeln lösen


----------



## mtb_ul (16. April 2017)

zichl schrieb:


> Wieviel Kilometer bist du denn jetzt gefahren in dem halben Jahr? Fährst du viel bei Nässe, also Schlamm bzw nassen Sand? Wir sind oft in Rabenberg und wenn es dort nass ist ist der Boden die reinste Schleifpaste.



Tja, das Problem ist dass ich dir nicht sagen kann wieviele km war es waren. Hab es nicht aufgezeichnet. Kann nur schätzen, vermutlich an die  1000 km, vllt auch mehr. Oja ich war schon des öfteren bei richtig schlechten Wetterverhältnissen biken, mit Schlamm und Dreck. Das hat höchstwahrscheinlich viel verschlissen.


----------



## GoldenerGott (16. April 2017)

Eine Kette hält selten mehr als 1200 km. Bei guter Pflege und wenig Schlammfahrten vielleicht mal ein paar Kilometer mehr, bei mir aber eher weniger. Das kommt auch aufs Höhenprofil der Strecken an. Wer nur im Bikepark unterwegs ist, wird kaum Ketten verschleißen. Um sie rechtzeitig zu wechseln, braucht man eine Verschleißlehre. Bevor die durchfällt, muss eine neue Kette drauf. Dann kann man normalerweise pro Kassette drei Ketten fahren. Ob sich eine XX1 lohnt, muss man testen. Sie kostet auch deutlich mehr. Ich habe noch keine 11-fach. Vermute aber, es wird ein teurer Spaß.


----------



## zichl (16. April 2017)

GoldenerGott schrieb:


> Eine Kette hält selten mehr als 1200 km. Bei guter Pflege und wenig Schlammfahrten vielleicht mal ein paar Kilometer mehr, bei mir aber eher weniger. Das kommt auch aufs Höhenprofil der Strecken an. Wer nur im Bikepark unterwegs ist, wird kaum Ketten verschleißen. Um sie rechtzeitig zu wechseln, braucht man eine Verschleißlehre. Bevor die durchfällt, muss eine neue Kette drauf. Dann kann man normalerweise pro Kassette drei Ketten fahren. Ob sich eine XX1 lohnt, muss man testen. Sie kostet auch deutlich mehr. Ich habe noch keine 11-fach. Vermute aber, es wird ein teurer Spaß.


Also ich hatte bisher die XX1 drauf und die PC-1170. Die 1170 war bei weitem nicht so gut und bevor ich die wieder kaufe würde ich eher zu einer Shimano Kette wie die CN-6701 greifen. Die hab ich auch als Ersatz immer im Werkzeugkoffer. Bevorzugen würde ich persönlich aber grundsätzlich die XX1. Ich habe jetzt auch, ganz frisch, die dritte Kette drauf und meine Kassette  ist noch einwandfrei und sogar mein RaceFace NW Kettenblatt ist noch gut. Fahre allerdings mit Kettenführung, das minimiert den Verschleiß entsprechend.


----------



## GoldenerGott (17. April 2017)

zichl schrieb:


> Also ich hatte bisher die XX1 drauf und die PC-1170. Die 1170 war bei weitem nicht so gut und bevor ich die wieder kaufe würde ich eher zu einer Shimano Kette wie die CN-6701 greifen. Die hab ich auch als Ersatz immer im Werkzeugkoffer. Bevorzugen würde ich persönlich aber grundsätzlich die XX1. Ich habe jetzt auch, ganz frisch, die dritte Kette drauf und meine Kassette  ist noch einwandfrei und sogar mein RaceFace NW Kettenblatt ist noch gut. Fahre allerdings mit Kettenführung, das minimiert den Verschleiß entsprechend.


Mit Kettenführung bemerkst Du auch das Eigentliche Verschleißproblem des RF NW Kettenblatts nicht. Die NW Zähne halten nämlich nach ein paar hundert Kilometern nicht mehr zuverlässig die Kette auf dem Blatt.
Das die XX1 Kette sehr lange halten soll, konnte man schon oft lesen. Ob es beim persönlichen Einsatzprofil auch noch zutrifft und sich der Mehrpreis rechnet, muss man selbst testen. Die letzte teuere Kette, über die ich gelesen hatte, sie solle 2000 km halten, hielt bei mir nur 1100 km. Und damit nicht einen Kilometer mehr, als ne XT Kette. Seit dem habe ich nicht mehr experimentiert.


----------



## zichl (17. April 2017)

GoldenerGott schrieb:


> Mit Kettenführung bemerkst Du auch das Eigentliche Verschleißproblem des RF NW Kettenblatts nicht. Die NW Zähne halten nämlich nach ein paar hundert Kilometern nicht mehr zuverlässig die Kette auf dem Blatt.
> Das die XX1 Kette sehr lange halten soll, konnte man schon oft lesen. Ob es beim persönlichen Einsatzprofil auch noch zutrifft und sich der Mehrpreis rechnet, muss man selbst testen. Die letzte teuere Kette, über die ich gelesen hatte, sie solle 2000 km halten, hielt bei mir nur 1100 km. Und damit nicht einen Kilometer mehr, als ne XT Kette. Seit dem habe ich nicht mehr experimentiert.


Richtig, ich habe das Kettenblatt aber einfach mal gemessen und optisch verglichen mit einem neuen. Der Verschleiß ist echt marginal, da war ich echt verwundert.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## OWL_Biker (17. April 2017)

Ich brauche mal eure Hilfe!

Ich habe mir für mein 2015er (!!!) Capra CF einen Fox X2 Dämpfer gekauft.

Die Buchsen von meinem alten BOS Kirk sitzen viel zu locker im Fox. Laut Internet müsste beides 8mm sein. Wie kann das sein bzw. was braucht es denn nun für den Fox X2. Ich meine die Runden Teile die den Dämpfer im Rahmen halten. Die sitzen im Fox viel zu locker.

Außerdem habe ich im Pinkbike Board über Google aufgeschnappt dass man sogenannte Offset Büchsen braucht für den 2015er Capra Rahmen.
Kann das hier jemand bestätigen?
Ich kann den Grund nicht nachvollziehen, denn ich bekomme den Fox montiert.
https://www.pinkbike.com/forum/listcomments/?threadid=197219


Danke euch und Grüße!


----------



## impressive (18. April 2017)

Hallo OWL_Biker

Ich habe bei meinem 2014er Capra den Monarch durch einen Fox X2 ersetzt(inkl Fox Buchsen)
Musste auch nichts ändern hat sofort gepasst. 

Vielleicht sind deine BOS Buchsen einfach verschlissen. 

Gruß


----------



## AnAx (18. April 2017)

Hat BOS nicht 12mm Innendurchmesser des Dämpferauges? Fox und RS haben meines Wissens 12,7mm (= 1/2 Zoll).

Die Buchsen mit 12mm Durchmesser 'schlackern' dann natürlich im 12,7mm-Dämpferauge des Fox...

Die 8mm des Bolzens sind nicht entscheidend, das ist ja der Innendurchmesser der Buchsen. Für deren Passung ist aber der Innendurchmesser des Dämpferauges von Bedeutung.


----------



## Black-Down (18. April 2017)

ganz genauso ist es fox und Rock Shocks haben ein halbes Inch also 12,7 mm
die Amys haben normal kein metrisches System
die Franzosen von BOS auf jeden Fall


----------



## OWL_Biker (19. April 2017)

Macht Sinn, wieder was dazu gelernt. Dachte das ist gleich. 

Wegen dem Offset "Versatz": ich habe sie nun geordert. YT schreibt ja auch dass es passt aber der rockerarm minimal (!!!) das Sitzrohr berührt wenns richtig ausfedert. Sowas stört mich. ;-)


----------



## Portiman (19. April 2017)

Moin!
Mich würden mal Eure Erfahrungen zu der Lackqualität interessieren.
Ich hatte mein weißes 2015er Capra CF mit Ivisiframe Folie geschützt.
Da meine Stitzstreben aber getauscht wurden, dadurch derzeit nicht geschützt sind, und auch die Folie am Hauptrahmen mittlerweile etwas vergilbt ist, frage ich mich, ob ich die Folie erneuer oder mich darauf beschränke, die problematischen Stellen zu schützen.

Wer fährt von euch einen nicht angeklebten Rahmen, insbesondere in weiß und kann mal seine Erfahrungen mitteilen?
Lässt sich der Lack gut pflegen und wie sieht es mit Abplatzern aus und wie sieht das Oberrohr aus ( Kratzer durch Knieschoner)?

Grüße
Michael


----------



## vinnie (19. April 2017)

Portiman schrieb:


> Moin!
> Mich würden mal Eure Erfahrungen zu der Lackqualität interessieren.
> Ich hatte mein weißes 2015er Capra CF mit Ivisiframe Folie geschützt.
> Da meine Stitzstreben aber getauscht wurden, dadurch derzeit nicht geschützt sind, und auch die Folie am Hauptrahmen mittlerweile etwas vergilbt ist, frage ich mich, ob ich die Folie erneuer oder mich darauf beschränke, die problematischen Stellen zu schützen.
> ...


habe mein capra auch mit invisi abgeklebt, gleich von anfang an....an der lackquali wird ja bei den meisten herstellern gespaart


----------



## olligpunkt (19. April 2017)

Hab auch das weiße aus 2015. bis auf ein paar Steinschläge sieht der Lack noch richtig gut aus. Diese hätte aber auch keine Folie abgehalten. Kettenstreben sind noch Bissl zerkratzt, aber mich stört das nicht. 

An alle Fox X2 Fahrer: Was sind eure Gründe für den Wechsel? Wie sind eure Erfahrungen und welchen Dämpfer ( Tune u Größe) fährt ihr?


----------



## Portiman (21. April 2017)

Hallo,
Ist bei den Alu Modellen tatsächlich eine 175 mm Kurbel verbaut oder ist das ein Fehler in der Specs Angabe?
YT doch eigentlich wegen des tiefen Tretlagers eine 170 Kurbel verbaut. 

Das CF hat immer noch 170 mm Kurbelarme und die Geo ist doch identisch.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## zichl (21. April 2017)

olligpunkt schrieb:


> Hab auch das weiße aus 2015. bis auf ein paar Steinschläge sieht der Lack noch richtig gut aus. Diese hätte aber auch keine Folie abgehalten. Kettenstreben sind noch Bissl zerkratzt, aber mich stört das nicht.
> 
> An alle Fox X2 Fahrer: Was sind eure Gründe für den Wechsel? Wie sind eure Erfahrungen und welchen Dämpfer ( Tune u Größe) fährt ihr?


Tiefes Tretlager?


----------



## Black-Down (21. April 2017)

olligpunkt schrieb:


> Hab auch das weiße aus 2015. bis auf ein paar Steinschläge sieht der Lack noch richtig gut aus. Diese hätte aber auch keine Folie abgehalten. Kettenstreben sind noch Bissl zerkratzt, aber mich stört das nicht.
> 
> An alle Fox X2 Fahrer: Was sind eure Gründe für den Wechsel? Wie sind eure Erfahrungen und welchen Dämpfer ( Tune u Größe) fährt ihr?


also ich habe den X2 Float serienausstattung bei gehabt aber hatte vorher nen Demo welches ich nach einigen anderen Testmodellen mit nem X2 Float ausgestattet hatte......für mich als Fox-Fetischist der beste ever
keine Leistungseinbrüche bei langen Trails und immer Performance wie nen RC4 mit Feder nur halb so leicht ;-)


----------



## Black-Down (22. April 2017)

Ich habe mal eine neue Fragestellung für uns Capra Freaks

Hat einer von euch sich mal mit dem Thema Werkzeug Notfall Set für Unterwegs Gedanken gemacht und wo bzw wie man alles am Bike unterbringt ?


----------



## Stubenkueken (22. April 2017)

Pack es doch in einen rucksack


----------



## Black-Down (22. April 2017)

Stubenkueken schrieb:


> Pack es doch in einen rucksack


also ich halte mich mit meinen ab und an sehr stechenden Antworten hier immer zurück weil wir das hier nicht nötig haben......
aber mal ganz ehrlich für so blöd musst Du mich nicht halten !
Ich suche nach Lösungen um genau diesen Rucksack weg zu lassen


----------



## Stubenkueken (22. April 2017)

Das hast du aber nicht gesagt. Und eine stechende Antwort war es auch nicht. Nur eine direkte Lösung des Problems. Und jetzt fahr etwas mit deiner Aggression runter. Ich glaube kaum das du eine Lösung dafür finden wirst(am bike) Es ist ein sehr Abfahrt orientiertes bike, und kein CC Bike, wo man sich eben mal ne trinkflasche reinhängt. Das einzige was mir da einfallen würde ist eine Textiltasche mit Klett Schlaufen. Was aber sicher Geräusche mit sich bringt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Black-Down (22. April 2017)

Stubenkueken schrieb:


> Das hast du aber nicht gesagt. Und eine stechende Antwort war es auch nicht. Nur eine direkte Lösung des Problems. Und jetzt fahr etwas mit deiner Aggression runter. Ich glaube kaum das du eine Lösung dafür finden wirst(am bike) Es ist ein sehr Abfahrt orientiertes bike, und kein CC Bike, wo man sich eben mal ne trinkflasche reinhängt. Das einzige was mir da einfallen würde ist eine Textiltasche mit Klett Schlaufen. Was aber sicher Geräusche mit sich bringt.





Stubenkueken schrieb:


> Das hast du aber nicht gesagt. Und eine stechende Antwort war es auch nicht. Nur eine direkte Lösung des Problems. Und jetzt fahr etwas mit deiner Aggression runter. Ich glaube kaum das du eine Lösung dafür finden wirst(am bike) Es ist ein sehr Abfahrt orientiertes bike, und kein CC Bike, wo man sich eben mal ne trinkflasche reinhängt. Das einzige was mir da einfallen würde ist eine Textiltasche mit Klett Schlaufen. Was aber sicher Geräusche mit sich bringt.


stechende Antwort ? hehe nee Küken das war sicher keine 
deine Meinung mag ja für Dich ausreichend sein aber ich geb mich doch nicht mit sowas zufrieden . 
Du liegst auch falsch mit deiner Annahme ich wäre aggro, aber antworten wie "pack es doch in einen Rucksack" sind an meiner Frage sowas von vorbei


----------



## Stricherjunge (22. April 2017)

Was willst denn alles dabei haben? Also ganz konkret? Es gibt ja so Werzeug, dass sich im Lenker verstauen lässt.


----------



## Stubenkueken (22. April 2017)

Jetzt macht er nen Fass auf, statt etwas sachlich zu bleiben. Wer Hilfe und Vorschläge möchte. Sollte sich von vorn herein klar ausdrücken. das sollte in unserem Alter funktionieren.


----------



## Black-Down (22. April 2017)

Stricherjunge schrieb:


> Was willst denn alles dabei haben? Also ganz konkret? Es gibt ja so Werzeug, dass sich im Lenker verstauen lässt.


naja anlass war ja der Artikel im IBC über das Tool im Steuerrohr was bei der Seaotterclassic zu sehen war....so kam mir der Gedanke was kann man wie machen kann um eine Panne(meist platten) mitten im Trail bewältigen zu können ohne Ballast am Körper.
Denn nichts behindert beim Biken mehr als ein Rucksack oder ne Gürteltasche.
Obwohl letztere noch akzeptabel ist.
Hab meine Gedanken mal schweifen lassen und überlegt was wie verträglich wäre.
Schlauch unterm Sattel ginge schonmal
leider is ja beim Capra aufgrund der Rahmenform keine Flaschenhalterung möglich und somit keine Schrauben für ne Pumpenhalterung. 
werde aber mal untersuchen ob nicht hinterm Sattelrohr an die Umwerferschrauben ne Pumpe passt die klein genug is um beim einfedern nicht zu stören.


----------



## Black-Down (22. April 2017)

Stubenkueken schrieb:


> Jetzt macht er nen Fass auf, statt etwas sachlich zu bleiben. Wer Hilfe und Vorschläge möchte. Sollte sich von vorn herein klar ausdrücken. das sollte in unserem Alter funktionieren.


ich denke nicht das Du in meinem Alter bist.....also immer schön rechts fahren und die Leute grüßen ok


----------



## Stubenkueken (22. April 2017)

Ok Chef...


----------



## TooLTimE_85 (22. April 2017)

Wenn du nen Schlauch unterm Sattel hast und es dir hauptsächlich um Platten geht, kannste noch Maxalami in den Lenker packen. Fahre nicht mehr ohne. Und ein Schaltzug passt sicher auch da rein.


----------



## Black-Down (22. April 2017)

TooLTimE_85 schrieb:


> Wenn du nen Schlauch unterm Sattel hast und es dir hauptsächlich um Platten geht, kannste noch Maxalami in den Lenker packen. Fahre nicht mehr ohne. Und ein Schaltzug passt sicher auch da rein.


So also

Hatte ich noch nicht auf dem Schirm , danke das ist doch schonma nen Anfang;-)


----------



## Black-Down (23. April 2017)

Ich habe bald auch eine für mich gute Lösung für den Remote Hebel meine KS Lev integra gefunden.....warte nur noch auf die Lieferung eines I-Spec II Adapter
Einfach einen Umwerferhebel so abgespeckt und umgebaut damit damit der Zug betätigt werden kann....
Bilder folgen


----------



## Castroper (23. April 2017)

Guck dir mal die Alpinestars Paragon Vest an...Schlauch passt super unter die  Halterung der Wippe


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mR_n1c3 (23. April 2017)

Moin,
will mir die Tage das Capra AL bestellen . Bin mir aber bei der Größe noch nicht so ganz sicher ob L passt , oder ich besser eins in XL kaufen soll ..

Bin 186cm mit einer SL von  90cm , und habe dazu lange ärmchens ^^ 
(Evtl ist hier ja jemand mit ähnlicher "geo" )

Hab ein wenig rumgelesen , und auf YT ein paar Testvideos usw angeschaut. Da wird meist gesagt , dass das Capra recht kurz ausfallen soll.Haut das hin ?


----------



## Black-Down (23. April 2017)

mR_n1c3 schrieb:


> Moin,
> will mir die Tage das Capra AL bestellen . Bin mir aber bei der Größe noch nicht so ganz sicher ob L passt , oder ich besser eins in XL kaufen soll ..
> 
> Bin 186cm mit einer SL von  90cm , und habe dazu lange ärmchens ^^
> ...


Also ich bin 183 SL 88 und fahre es in L mit nem 50er Vorbau da der 35er zu kurz war
Mein Bruder is genau so wie Du 186 und meinte fährt sich gut nur würde er die XL nehmen

Sprich XL sollte Dir gut passen


----------



## Black-Down (23. April 2017)

CastroperJung schrieb:


> Guck dir mal die Alpinestars Paragon Vest an...Schlauch passt super unter die  Halterung der Wippe


Die Weste ist interessant aber habe mit grad ne neue andere zugelegt

Hehe und der Schlauch schafft nen tieferen Schwerpunkt;-)))


----------



## darkrider23 (23. April 2017)

Jmd ne Ahnung was das schon wieder soll?!


----------



## juh (24. April 2017)

e13 Laufrad? Dan willkommen im Club. Normalerweise sollte es ausreichen, das Lagerspiel anzupassen ( https://thehiveglobal.zendesk.com/h...Sr-TRS-LG1-rear-hub-axle-install-and-removal- , hier Schritt 11). 
Viel Erfolg!


----------



## darkrider23 (24. April 2017)

juh schrieb:


> e13 Laufrad?



jup!


----------



## cdF600 (24. April 2017)

Schau dir mal das Lager im Horst Link an. Das könnte es auch sein. Bei mir hat YT dann direkt eine neue Sitzstrebe verbaut....


----------



## Devilstyle2010 (24. April 2017)

Hallo zusammen 
Mein Capra AL ist so gut wie im Einkaufswagen......nur welche größe soll ich nehmen, könnt ihr mir vllt weiterhelfen?
Bin 186cm groß bei einer Schrittlänge von 86.5cm und einem Gewicht von 86kg und würde zu Large tendieren, umgekehrt meine ich hier schon Fahrer gesehen zu haben, die geringfügig kleiner sind und trotzdem einen XL Rahmen fahren.. Das Capra wird mein erstes Fully, momentan fahre ich ein 29" Hardtail, ebenfalls Rahmengröße L..
Danke für eure Hilfe!


----------



## darkrider23 (24. April 2017)

cdF600 schrieb:


> Schau dir mal das Lager im Horst Link an. Das könnte es auch sein. Bei mir hat YT dann direkt eine neue Sitzstrebe verbaut....



Ok, werde ich checken. E13 schreibt nämlich gerade, dass es mit den aktuellen Serien bisher keinerlei Probleme gegeben haben soll.


@cdF600 wann ist das denn bei dir aufgetreten? direkt am Anfang? hast du Spiel beim Bewegen gespürt oder nur das Geräusch gehört?

Na super..beim Überprüfen des Drehmoments am Horstlink, ist diese Drecksschraube (aus Butter?!) rundgedreht.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Castroper (24. April 2017)

Kann mir jmd sagen ob die 2014er Schaltaugen an das 2016 AL passen ?


----------



## Rischar (25. April 2017)

Devilstyle2010 schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen
> Mein Capra AL ist so gut wie im Einkaufswagen......nur welche größe soll ich nehmen, könnt ihr mir vllt weiterhelfen?
> Bin 186cm groß bei einer Schrittlänge von 86.5cm und einem Gewicht von 86kg und würde zu Large tendieren, umgekehrt meine ich hier schon Fahrer gesehen zu haben, die geringfügig kleiner sind und trotzdem einen XL Rahmen fahren.. Das Capra wird mein erstes Fully, momentan fahre ich ein 29" Hardtail, ebenfalls Rahmengröße L..
> Danke für eure Hilfe!


XL!
Ich bin 1,82 und finde mein L zwar passend, aber kleiner dürfte es nicht sein.
Aber natürlich ist jeder Körper anders und Vorlieben verschieden und wie immer hilft im Zweifelsfall nur Probe fahren!

Versuch deiner Umgebung Jemanden mit L oder XL capra zu finden. Oder fahr nach Forchheim


----------



## cdF600 (25. April 2017)

@cdF600 wann ist das denn bei dir aufgetreten? direkt am Anfang? hast du Spiel beim Bewegen gespürt oder nur das Geräusch gehört?

Na super..beim Überprüfen des Drehmoments am Horstlink, ist diese Drecksschraube (aus Butter?!) rundgedreht.[/QUOTE]

Das ist erst nach einigen Monaten aufgetreten. Mein erster Verdacht war halt, dass das Lager kaputt ist. War aber wohl der Lagersitz.
Halt mal das Lager mit der Hand fest und wackel am Hinterrad. Wenn da spiel ist, spürst du das in der Regel. Deswegen wurde die komplette Sitzstrebe ausgetauscht. Das Problem schien denen nicht unbekannt zu sein. 
Die Schraube ist echt Grütze. Aluschraube mit sonem Miniimbus. Des kann nicht halten. 
Am besten ist es die Schraube von außen nur zu halten und von Innen mit dem Torx festzuziehen.
Wegen der Schraube würde ich mal bei YT anrufen. Die sind da ziemlich kulant.


----------



## Devilstyle2010 (25. April 2017)

Danke für die Antwort bzg. der Größe.

Gibt es eigentlich einen Kettenstrebenschutz von YT oder muss man wieder mit Schlauch improvisieren?
Und lohnt sich das extra anbringen einer Lackschutzfolie à la 3M oder ist das Bike von Haus aus schon sehr gut geschützt?


----------



## Devilstyle2010 (25. April 2017)

Sorry, versehentlicher doppelpost.


----------



## Castroper (25. April 2017)

Kettenstrebenschutz ist dran.
Folie musst du für dich selber entscheiden, die ist nicht verklebt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Rischar (25. April 2017)

Devilstyle2010 schrieb:


> Danke für die Antwort bzg. der Größe.
> 
> Gibt es eigentlich einen Kettenstrebenschutz von YT oder muss man wieder mit Schlauch improvisieren?
> Und lohnt sich das extra anbringen einer Lackschutzfolie à la 3M oder ist das Bike von Haus aus schon sehr gut geschützt?


Ist bei YT nicht schlecht gemacht. Aber ich habe noch kein Rad gesehen, wo die Streben perfekt geschützt waren 
Ich habe ein paar Stellen mit mastic tape abgeklebt. ZB am "Anfang" der Kettenstrebe direkt am Kettenblatt und bisschen an der Sitzstrebe.


----------



## Dani1011 (25. April 2017)

Hi zusammen,

ich habe mein Capra AL (2016) am Wochenende geputzt, und gestern ist mir zufällig eine Mini-Delle an der Sitzstrebe (die ja aus Carbon ist) aufgefallen. Diese ist ungefähr 2-3 mm groß, rund und nicht sehr tief. Der Lack sieht eigentlich unbeschädigt aus. Ich weiß nicht, ob die vielleicht schon seit Anfang an da ist oder wie sie in die Strebe hineingekommen ist. Das Bike hat noch keinen einzigen Sturz hinter sich, und es ist auch nichts draufgefallen. Kann so etwas von einem Steinschlag kommen? An der Stelle? Woanders ist mir noch keine Macke aufgefallen. Ich habe das mal fotografiert und die Stelle im Foto markiert. Hat einer von Euch so etwas schonmal gesehen? Wie würdet Ihr das bewerten? An den YT-Support habe ich das auch geschickt und warte da auf eine Antwort.

P.S. Das weiße weiter rechts von der Stelle sind bloß Rückstände vom Putzwasser.


----------



## zx10rr (25. April 2017)

Doppelt


----------



## zx10rr (25. April 2017)

olligpunkt schrieb:


> An alle Fox X2 Fahrer: Was sind eure Gründe für den Wechsel? Wie sind eure Erfahrungen und welchen Dämpfer ( Tune u Größe) fährt ihr?



Ich fahre abwechselnd die aktuellen Fox Float X2 mit Climb Switch und Fox Coil DHX2 im Capra. 
Für mein Empfinden/Fahrweise finde ich den Coil angenehmer. Spricht feinfühliger an und schlägt dank sehr progressivem Hinterbau nicht durch. Der Float X2 funktioniert ebenfalls gut - eher unauffällig und eben etwas leichter. Wippen finde ich bei rundem Tritt generell kein spürbares Problem beim Capra.

Am Wochenende in Riva am Bike Festival fahr ich auch nochmal das Capra von meinem Vater, dem habe ich einen CC DB Coil eingebaut. Erwarte aber nicht das der besser als der X2 funktioniert.

Grüße!


----------



## Black-Down (25. April 2017)

Devilstyle2010 schrieb:


> Danke für die Antwort bzg. der Größe.
> 
> Gibt es eigentlich einen Kettenstrebenschutz von YT oder muss man wieder mit Schlauch improvisieren?
> Und lohnt sich das extra anbringen einer Lackschutzfolie à la 3M oder ist das Bike von Haus aus schon sehr gut geschützt?


Wie schon bei allen vorgängerbikes habe ich es mit Lenkertape geschützt


----------



## Homed (26. April 2017)

Möchte an der Stelle noch Slapper Tape vorschlagen. Schon viel gutes gehört und finde die ergebnisse sehr Clean und unauffällig:

https://ep1.pinkbike.org/p5pb13111687/p5pb13111687.jpg

Kann man gut zuschneiden und mit einer geschickten Form auch was besonderes kreieren

- Nils


----------



## Rischar (26. April 2017)

Das ist doch das gleiche wie mastic tape, oder?


----------



## Homed (26. April 2017)

Jetzt wo ich es gegoogelt habe, erkenne ich es, klar ist das gleiche, hatte das was andere im Kopf..


----------



## juh (26. April 2017)

darkrider23 schrieb:


> Ok, werde ich checken. E13 schreibt nämlich gerade, dass es mit den aktuellen Serien bisher keinerlei Probleme gegeben haben soll.



Hust. Also lange haltbar sind die Lager noch immer nicht -aber es soll sich verbessert haben. Trotzdem: zweimal in 1,5 Jahren find ich grenzwertig. Probier trotzdem mal, ob die Lagerspannung der Nabe passt.


----------



## BikerMike84 (27. April 2017)

Servus zusammen,

ich schraub mir aktuell nen 2016er Capra CF zusammen, als Dämpfer ist bereits nen Coil gesetzt.

Nur bei der Wahl der Federgabel bin ich noch unentschlossen. Habe aktuell noch ein Propain Tyee in dem Steckt ne Pike 160 RCT3 mit AWK

In Capra wollt ich eigentlich ne steifere Gabel mit 170-180mm einbauen.

Was passt denn am besten zur Geo? Einsatzbereich Hometrail, Bikepark (keine Touren, reines Spaßgerät)

Zur Auswahl stehen aktuell:

Lyrik Solo Air 170mm oder 180mm (dann auch mit AWK und evtl Fast 3-Way Kit),  

Fox 36 170mm HSC/LSC Factory

Formula 35 EX 180mm

Die Sr Suntour Durolux würde mich auch mal reizen, aber aktuell nur als 20er Steckachse zu haben und die Einbauhöhe von 583mm in 180mm ist doch recht mächtig.

Wichtig wäre mir bei der Gabel steifer als die Pike, Wartungsfreundlich, kein wegsacken im mittleren Federwegsbereich, muss keine Sänfte sein aber auch net zu holzig am Anfang.

Merkt man 2mm Unterschied im Offset?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Devilstyle2010 (27. April 2017)

N'Abend,
danke erstmal für eure Antworten bzg. Schutzfolie und KS Schutz, ich werde mir wohl 3m Lackschutz und Marsh Guard Slapper/Scrotch Tape besorgen 
Hab da aber nochmal ne Frage wegen dem Dämpfer, wird ja schließlich  mein erstes Fully... Habt ihr einen Link wo man sich die genauen Dämpfer Eigenschaften durchlesen kann? Also SAG bekommen ich wohl hin, genauso wie die Zugstufe, aber ich glaube das ist nicht alles was ich über den Dämpfer wissen muss? Und bei Google findet man ja bekanntlicherweise mehr als einen Monarchen, deshalb hab ich (noch) keine Ahnung wo ich lesen muss.. Bike wird das Capra AL.
Danke für eure Hilfe!


----------



## Stricherjunge (27. April 2017)

Devilstyle2010 schrieb:


> N'Abend,
> danke erstmal für eure Antworten bzg. Schutzfolie und KS Schutz, ich werde mir wohl 3m Lackschutz und Marsh Guard Slapper/Scrotch Tape besorgen
> Hab da aber nochmal ne Frage wegen dem Dämpfer, wird ja schließlich  mein erstes Fully... Habt ihr einen Link wo man sich die genauen Dämpfer Eigenschaften durchlesen kann? Also SAG bekommen ich wohl hin, genauso wie die Zugstufe, aber ich glaube das ist nicht alles was ich über den Dämpfer wissen muss? Und bei Google findet man ja bekanntlicherweise mehr als einen Monarchen, deshalb hab ich (noch) keine Ahnung wo ich lesen muss.. Bike wird das Capra AL.
> Danke für eure Hilfe!


Am Capra AL ist der Monarch Plus R High Volume verbaut, da kann man nur Luftdruck und Zugstufe einstellen, sonst nichts.


----------



## Devilstyle2010 (28. April 2017)

Stricherjunge schrieb:


> Am Capra AL ist der Monarch Plus R High Volume verbaut, da kann man nur Luftdruck und Zugstufe einstellen, sonst nichts.



Ok, ich dank dir!


----------



## Dani1011 (28. April 2017)

Dani1011 schrieb:


> Anhang anzeigen 597719



Ich habe jetzt eine Antwort von YT bezüglich der Mini-Delle in der Carbon-Sitzstrebe. Es handelt sich offenbar um eine oberflächige Unregelmäßigkeit, die schon von Anfang an da war. Es heißt, dass die Oberfläche der Carbon-Teile immer nochmals von Hand bearbeitet werden und auch mal Unregelmäßigkeiten aufweisen können. Ein Sturz oder anderweitiger Impact wird vom Support als Ursache für die Mini-Delle ausgeschlossen. Dies könnte auch für Euch interessant sein, falls Euch oder neuen Capra-Besitzern sowas auffallen sollte.


----------



## darkrider23 (28. April 2017)

Ben99 schrieb:


> Hallo Daniel,
> 
> ich nehme an, du meinst die Inbusschraube am Horst-Link?
> Es kommt darauf an, ob du ein CF- oder AL-Modell hast. Schau dir doch mal die Explosionszeichnungen an. Hier findest du die Zeichnung des CF-Modells, hier des AL-Modells. Beim CF-Modell sollte es sich um die Nummer 23 (also M6x16),
> ...



Bestellt und festgestellt, dass die Größe leider nicht mal im Ansatz stimmt...
Wer kennt die Schraubengröße für für den Horstlink Inbus beim Capra CF?


----------



## TooLTimE_85 (28. April 2017)

Fahre ein Capra aus 2016. Dort verbaut ist ja bekanntermaßen die Fox 36 Float Factory 180mm. Über die Seriennummer der Gabel kann ich auf ridefox.com nix finden. Weil OEM-Produkt?!
Woher weiß ich denn, welche Gabel ich genau habe (2015, 2016?)? Geht mir insbesondere um das richtige Manual. Danke!


----------



## Tidi (28. April 2017)

BikerMike84 schrieb:


> Servus zusammen,
> 
> ich schraub mir aktuell nen 2016er Capra CF zusammen, als Dämpfer ist bereits nen Coil gesetzt.
> 
> ...


was spricht gegen ne deville, abgesehen von der wartungsgeschichte? fand die super am 301, dagegen is die pike n plüschsofa ...


----------



## Windwalker (28. April 2017)

So, seit gestern ist es da, das neue Capra CF Pro 2017. Habe zwei wesentliche Anpassungen vorgenommen:

a) die Sram-Kassette gegen die neue E*thirteen TRS+ Race getauscht (9-46!),
b) und das 32er Kettenblatt gegen ein 30er getauscht, somit 511 % Übersetzung (mehr als die Eagle) 

Achtung: Die Kette muß gewechselt werden, da sonst zu kurz!

Bin zuvor das allererste Capra CF mit RockShox-Federung gefahren, doch nach der heutigen ersten kurzen Ausfahrt muß ich sagen, dass die neuen Fox-Teile einfach klasse sind, super sensibel.

Das einzigen, das ich noch genauer beobachten muß, sind die neuen E*thirteen TRS+ Reifen, wirken sehr mächtig und "klebrig", fast schon Downhill-Profile ... schau'mer mal (ggf. werde ich diese tauschen und auf tubeless umbauen - Ventile sind übrigens dabei). Sattel scheint fürs erste bequem zu sein.

Übrigens: die neue RaceFace-Sattelstütze arbeitet top, merke keinen qualitativen Unterschied zur Reverb (die Ausfahrgeschwindigkeit ist lediglich wirklich "schnell"  - Vorsicht Jungs!).


----------



## BikerMike84 (28. April 2017)

Tidi schrieb:


> was spricht gegen ne deville



Keine 15er Achse bei der 170er und die neue ist einfach absurd teuer.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Tidi (28. April 2017)

BikerMike84 schrieb:


> Keine 15er Achse bei der 170er und die neue ist einfach absurd teuer.


ist die 15er "adapter"-achse aus der "alten" deville nicht mit der 170mm kompatibel???


----------



## Capic Biker (2. Mai 2017)

@Windwalker Woher kommst du ?
Ich sehe du hast ein Capra in L und würde es wegen der Größe gerne mal Testen


----------



## Ghostrider-KH (2. Mai 2017)

Guten Morgen zusammen. Hat jemand zufällig das Gewicht vom Capra AL Comp in Größe L out of the Box oder vielleicht sogar gewogen?????

Gruß
Markus


----------



## Dmartin20 (2. Mai 2017)

Hi,
wisst ihr ob die Rahmen Al und Carbon von den Einbaumassen (Dämpfer) her identisch sind? Habe gesehen dass Carbon Pro hat einen travel von 170mm, die anderen "nur" 160mm. 

Danke und Gruss
Daniel


----------



## th1nk (2. Mai 2017)

Dmartin20 schrieb:


> Hi,
> wisst ihr ob die Rahmen Al und Carbon von den Einbaumassen (Dämpfer) her identisch sind? Habe gesehen dass Carbon Pro hat einen travel von 170mm, die anderen "nur" 160mm.
> 
> Danke und Gruss
> Daniel



Die Einbaulänge ist bei allen Dämpfern gleich (222mm), jedoch der Hub nicht (66 & 70mm).
Die anderen haben "nur" 165mm, nicht 160.


----------



## Dmartin20 (2. Mai 2017)

th1nk schrieb:


> Die Einbaulänge ist bei allen Dämpfern gleich (222mm), jedoch der Hub nicht (66 & 70mm).
> Die anderen haben "nur" 165mm, nicht 160.


Ah ok Danke, sprich man kann auch einen anderen Dämpfer mit mehr Hub in den Aluminiumrahmen bauen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## BikerMike84 (2. Mai 2017)

Klar wenn du den mit 70mm Hub nimmst hast du 170mm Federweg. Rahmen spielt keine Rolle ob AL oder CF


----------



## Dmartin20 (3. Mai 2017)

BikerMike84 schrieb:


> Klar wenn du den mit 70mm Hub nimmst hast du 170mm Federweg. Rahmen spielt keine Rolle ob AL oder CF


Danke!


----------



## Stricherjunge (3. Mai 2017)

Nur Fox Dämpfer gehen offiziell nicht, weil die zu große Toleranzen haben und dann möglicherweise irgendwo anschlagen. Die Serienmodelle mit Fox Dämpfer sollen einen angepassten Rockerarm haben. Wenn du ein bisschen im Thread stöberst findest du dazu auch Informationen.


----------



## T-Mos (5. Mai 2017)

Habe einen neuen YT Capra Rahmen in Größe L / Schwarz in der Schweiz ergattern können. Ich freue mich wie ein Schnitzel!  
Bin mal gespannt, wie sich das Teil im Vergleich zu meinem verkauften Strive Cf den Berg runter bolzen lässt.


----------



## mmo2 (6. Mai 2017)

Hallo, bin auch am überlegen mir ein Capra zu holen. Wie sieht es denn mit Uphill fahren damit aus? Fahre Touren mit Trailanteile und längere Uphills, kein Park oder DH. Oder wäre hier das Jeffsy sinnvoller?


----------



## Black-Down (6. Mai 2017)

T-Mos schrieb:


> Habe einen neuen YT Capra Rahmen in Größe L / Schwarz in der Schweiz ergattern können. Ich freue mich wie ein Schnitzel!
> Bin mal gespannt, wie sich das Teil im Vergleich zu meinem verkauften Strive Cf den Berg runter bolzen lässt.


meine ersten Abfahrten haben mich überzeugt;-)
bin ja sonst nur DH Bike gewohnt gewesen aber das Capra hat echt potential


----------



## frank70 (6. Mai 2017)

mmo2 schrieb:


> Hallo, bin auch am überlegen mir ein Capra zu holen. Wie sieht es denn mit Uphill fahren damit aus? Fahre Touren mit Trailanteile und längere Uphills, kein Park oder DH. Oder wäre hier das Jeffsy sinnvoller?


für dich ist das jeffsy sicher sinnvoller


----------



## T-Mos (6. Mai 2017)

Black-Down schrieb:


> meine ersten Abfahrten haben mich überzeugt;-)
> bin ja sonst nur DH Bike gewohnt gewesen aber das Capra hat echt potential


Denke ich auch. Bin es in Winterberg mal probe gefahren und da war es ne Wucht. Fahre sonst nur Dirt/Slope und mir ist die Geschwindigkeit egal, ich will springen und Spaß haben, und da ist ein Capra einfach top für und ich muss nicht immer in den Bikepark...


----------



## Rothaarsteiger (6. Mai 2017)

mmo2 schrieb:


> Hallo, bin auch am überlegen mir ein Capra zu holen. Wie sieht es denn mit Uphill fahren damit aus? Fahre Touren mit Trailanteile und längere Uphills, kein Park oder DH. Oder wäre hier das Jeffsy sinnvoller?



Jeffsy. Und hier das mit 150 mm, falls du dich für das 27,5er entscheidest.


----------



## chosen69 (6. Mai 2017)

Hallo ! Hab ne kurze Frage an Leute die sich besser auskennen als ich !
2017 Capra AL Comp: Dieser Ring an der Kurbel auf der Nichtantriebsseite hat sich etwas gelöst. Wie heißt das Gerät und soll ich das einfach handfest wieder anziehen oder ist da etwas mehr gefragt ? Vielen Dank vorab !!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## darkrider23 (7. Mai 2017)

Das ist ein Vorspannring..hatte auch schon übelste Probleme mit dem Mist. Versuche die kleine Inbusschrauben zu lösen (muss unbedingt sauber sein, sonst ist sie sofort rundgedreht). Danach ziehst du den Vorspannring in Richtung Tretlager an und schraubst die Inbusschraube wieder fest. Schau dir auch nochmal die Anleitung an https://www.raceface.com/media/B10186-Cinch_System_Installation.pdf


----------



## juh (7. Mai 2017)

mmo2 schrieb:


> Hallo, bin auch am überlegen mir ein Capra zu holen. Wie sieht es denn mit Uphill fahren damit aus? Fahre Touren mit Trailanteile und längere Uphills, kein Park oder DH. Oder wäre hier das Jeffsy sinnvoller?



Entgegen der anderen Meinungen: so ganz pauschal kann man das wohl nicht beantworten. 
Ich finde das Capra auch für Deinen Einsazbereich passend. Ob passender als das Jeffsy, kann ich aber nicht sagen, weil ich das bisher nicht gefahren bin.
Das Capra geht gut bergauf - und zwar auch lange Anstiege. Es wippt wenig im offenen Modus - und in den meisten Ausstattungsvarianten lässt sich der Dämpfer ja blockieren/schnell härter machen. Auch technische Anstiege sind angenehm zu fahren. Einziges Problem bei den 1x11-Aufbauten kann bei langen Anstiegen je nach Kondition, Anstieg und Untegrund die Übersetzung heftig werden (lösbar durch ein kleineres Kettenblatt). Auch im Ebenen ist die Beschleunigung ordentlich. Zu allem Überfluss sind die meisten Capras für Räder ihrer Klasse ziemlich leicht (mein CF Pro von 2015 in Größe M hat 13,4 kg mit wenigen Modifikationen zum Serienzustand).
Über die Bergabtauglichkeit beim Capra braucht man wenige Worte verlieren - das Ding geht grundsätzlich ähnlich zu Werke wie ein DH-Rad (fährt sich ähnlich - es braucht aber auch den selben Fahrstil: man muss mit etwas mehr Zug bergab fahren, dass das Rad richtig gut wird).

Je nach eigenem Fahrprofil können beide Räder "das Richtige" sein. Das Schöne daran: wirklich verbrennen wrd man sein Geld mit keinem von beiden. Ich würde die Kaufentscheidung tatsächlich von Deinen Erwartungen bergab abhängig machen.

Viele Grüße, Jörg


----------



## chosen69 (7. Mai 2017)

darkrider23 schrieb:


> Das ist ein Vorspannring..hatte auch schon übelste Probleme mit dem Mist. Versuche die kleine Inbusschrauben zu lösen (muss unbedingt sauber sein, sonst ist sie sofort rundgedreht). Danach ziehst du den Vorspannring in Richtung Tretlager an und schraubst die Inbusschraube wieder fest. Schau dir auch nochmal die Anleitung an https://www.raceface.com/media/B10186-Cinch_System_Installation.pdf



@ darkrider

TOP !! Genau was ich gesucht hab !! Super vielen Dank !!


----------



## mmo2 (7. Mai 2017)

Danke Jörg, hat mir schon mal geholfen. Im Moment fahr ich ein 29er mit 120mm. Wenn ich das Jeffsy nehme, wirds wieder ein 29er...das Capra gibts ja nur in 27,5.....Muss echt mal Probefahren, ob es wirklich ein großer Unterschied zwischen den 27,5ern und den 29ern ist.


----------



## darkrider23 (7. Mai 2017)

Ganz ehrlich, habe mir jetzt gerade das Capra zugelegt und bin restlos begeistert. Bis auf einige Anlaufschwierigkeiten mit einigen Komponenten, ist es genau die Kiste, die ich immer gesucht habe. Aaaber..ich habe mir das Bike auch deswegen zugelegt, weil ich weiterhin Downhill fahren und es bergab richtig krachen lassen will. Daher nehme ich gerne die Einbußen auf längeren Touren in Kauf, habs ja in der Ebene und berghoch nicht eilig 
Wenn ich allerdings, wie es bei dir der Fall zu sein scheint, von vornherein DH und Park ausschließen kann, würde ich mir def. ein Jeffsy zulegen. Ich bin´s selbst nicht gefahren, denke aber, dass es schon wesentlich besser voran geht und sich für deinen Einsatzbereich einfach besser eignet!


----------



## Tidi (7. Mai 2017)

hier gibts zum ende des artikels ne schöne zusammenfassung / n ausblick, welches bike zu wem gut passen könnte aus der yt-flotte vom jeffsy29, übers 27er bis hin zum capra ....  http://enduro-mtb.com/yt-jeffsy-27-first-ride-alle-fakten-erster-fahreindruck/3/


----------



## mmo2 (7. Mai 2017)

Ok, wird nach dem lesen......das Jeffsy! Jetzt noch rausfinden ob das 27,5er mit 150mm, oder das 29er mit 140mm

Danke für den Bericht


----------



## gabelbeißer (7. Mai 2017)

.... Also ich hab mir das Capra letztes Jahr geholt. Trete damit bis zu 1300 Hm auf ausgedehnten Endurotouren hoch. Bergab mit Sicherheit ne Macht. Fahre standartmäßig die Vivid Air. Mit geschl. Low Speed Compression lässt sich das auch noch gut treten. Geht es zum Freeriden wechsel ich auf den Kage RC Dämpfer.

Beste Grüße
Thomas[/USER]


----------



## Devilstyle2010 (7. Mai 2017)

Guten Abend,
ich hätte da nochmal eine Frage zum Capra AL. Wenn das endlich da ist möchte ich sofort auf ein anderes KB, am liebsten auf ein ovales mit 30Z. Wie sieht das aus mit der e13 KF und nem ovalen KB, funktioniert die KF trotzdem oder muss ich da was um/abbauen? Sorry, ist aber mein erstes Bike mit KF die nicht nachträglich an der Kettenstrebe installiert wird..


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Stricherjunge (7. Mai 2017)

gabelbeißer schrieb:


> .... Also ich hab mir das Capra letztes Jahr geholt. Trete damit bis zu 1300 Hm auf ausgedehnten Endurotouren hoch. Bergab mit Sicherheit ne Macht. Fahre standartmäßig die Vivid Air. Mit geschl. Low Speed Compression lässt sich das auch noch gut treten. Geht es zum Freeriden wechsel ich auf den Kage RC Dämpfer.
> 
> Beste Grüße
> Thomas[/USER]


Welchen Tune hast du beim Kage und welche Federhärte bei welchem Fahrergewicht?


----------



## Yumpy (8. Mai 2017)

Guten Mittag,

stehe grad kurz davor mir ein Capra CF zuzulegen. Leider schwanke ich noch zwischen einem L oder XL Rahmen,
ich bin 192 cm groß/klein und habe eine Schrittlänge von 91 cm.
Da ich gerne ein verspieltes Bike möchte tendiere ich zum L befürchte aber das dies vielleicht auf längeren Touren 
nicht der richtige Begleiter ist.

Was wäre euer Tipp?

Vielen Dank für eure Hilfe im Voraus und liebe Grüße


----------



## Devilstyle2010 (8. Mai 2017)

Yumpy schrieb:


> Guten Mittag,
> 
> stehe grad kurz davor mir ein Capra CF zuzulegen. Leider schwanke ich noch zwischen einem L oder XL Rahmen,
> ich bin 192 cm groß/klein und habe eine Schrittlänge von 91 cm.
> ...



Moin,
definitiv XL sonst könnte es sehr wohl passieren das du dich auf Touren wie Affe auf Schleifstein fühlst.


----------



## gabelbeißer (8. Mai 2017)

@Stricherjunge 

den Kage fahre in in Tune MM, mit 400er Feder bei 93 kg Gesamtgewicht (inkl. Protektoren Full Face Rucksack etc)


----------



## gabelbeißer (8. Mai 2017)

@Devilstyle2010 ich stand bei meinem zwischen M & L bei Körpergröße 1,83. habe mich für L entschieden und bin mehr als zufrieden...


----------



## Devilstyle2010 (8. Mai 2017)

gabelbeißer schrieb:


> @Devilstyle2010 ich stand bei meinem zwischen M & L bei Körpergröße 1,83. habe mich für L entschieden und bin mehr als zufrieden...



Ich hab mich bei 1,86 und SL von 86cm für L entschieden weil ich die Maße mit denen meines HT(größe L) verglichen habe und ich mich auf diesem sehr wohl fühle (relativ verspielt). 
Ändert nix dran das @Yumpy *1,92m groß ist* bei einer *SL von 91cm* und somit definitiv ein *XL* nehmen sollte, egal wie verspielt er es mag..


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## SwabianBiker (8. Mai 2017)

gabelbeißer schrieb:


> @Stricherjunge
> 
> den Kage fahre in in Tune MM, mit 400er Feder bei 93 kg Gesamtgewicht (inkl. Protektoren Full Face Rucksack etc)


Welchen Dämpfer hattest du vorher drin wenn man fragen darf? Ist der kage eine gute Investition gewesen trotz den relativ wenigen Einstellmöglichkeiten? Danke schon mal


----------



## gabelbeißer (8. Mai 2017)

@Stricherjunge Ich fahre wechselweise den Vivid Air oder den Kage RC. Der Vivid kommt bei Enduro zum Einsatz und der Kage wenn es auf meine heimelige Freeridestrecke, Bikepark oder zum shutteln ohne viel HM geht. Die Investition hat sich voll gelohnt. Ich finde den Kage RC viel sensibler und neutraler als der Vivid. Besonders merk ich das bei Sprüngen. Da hab ich das Gefühl der Kage lässt mich auf Schienen fliegen. Super smooth. Einstellmöglichkeiten gibts bei der RC Version Rebound und Low Speed Compression.

Für mich ists voll okay - hab aber auch noch keinen Vivid Coil gefahren. Aber prinzipiell Daumen hoch. Für den Preis absolut empfehlenswert


----------



## Castroper (8. Mai 2017)

Mal ne frage zu dem V4L.
Wenn ich den mit den vorgegebenen 12nm anziehe laufen die Lager nicht mehr sauber...hat jmd das selber Problem ?


----------



## darkrider23 (9. Mai 2017)

darkrider23 schrieb:


> Jmd ne Ahnung was das schon wieder soll?!



Bevor ich das Laufrad an E13 schicke...jmd vielleicht doch noch ähnliche Erfahrungen gemacht?
Lager hab ich alle mit Drehmoment überprüft. Alles fest!


----------



## loam (12. Mai 2017)

Yo ! Ich denke ich werde mit das CF Pro Race zulegen. Was meint ihr zu dem TRSR LRS ? Fahren oder besser verkaufen, nen gescheiten Alu LRS holen und sich von der Restkohle noch was gönnen? Oder können die Carbon Teile wirklich was? Einsatzgebiet wird schon ruppig auch werden bei mir.


----------



## Capic Biker (12. Mai 2017)

Hi,  ich werde den Carbon LRS fahren. Mein Capra wird bei Dh und Enduro Rennen bewegt.
Wiege 85 kg
Hab nur gutes und noch nichts schlechtes von der Felge gehört


----------



## loam (12. Mai 2017)

Hmm bin mir grad unschlüssig welches Capra ich mir holen soll.
Das hier würde er für 2800€ (ohne Pedale) hergeben.
https://bikemarkt.mtb-news.de/article/944646-yt-industries-capra-cf-comp-2016
Bin mir nur unschlüssig wegen dem LRS ob der Schrott ist wenns auch mal härter zur Sache geht? Da gabs doch mal Probleme, oder ist das bei dem 2016er schon gefixt? Desweiteren ist das gelb jetzt nicht so der Bringer, ginge aber zur Not auch noch. Wäre halt ein guter Preis. Nützt halt nur nix, wenn ich nach paar Monaten wieder nen LRS kaufen muss..

Alternativ halt das CF für 3400€ neu. Leider auch nur in gelb oder schwarz. Würde dann das schwarze bevorzugen. Gefällt mir schonmal besser als das gelbe. Hab halt nur schon ein komplett schwarzes Jedi, und wollte eigtl. mal bissl Farbe  Beim aktuellen CF hätte man wenigstens die neuste Version der e13 Räder, evtl. haben die sich ja verbessert?
Was ist überhaupt der Unterschied zwischen den TRS und den TRS+ Laufrädern? Was mich noch ein wenig unsicher macht sind diese Guide Bremsen. Bin jahrelang Saint gefahren und mittlerweile MT7. Brauche eine vernünftige Bremse worauf ich mich verlassen kann.

Der Knaller wäre halt das CF Pro in rot. Farbe, Parts etc. alles nice. Fahre den X2 auch im Jedi, der is schon Bombe. Nur halt dann schon 4000 Scheine. Hab 4500 zur Verfügung und müsste hier für Haus auch noch paar Sachen kaufen, und wollte nicht wieder alles nur fürs Bike ausgeben. 

Tjo...was machen Sachen?!"$%§ 

Edit.: Ich denke ich werde oben das "fast neue" gelbe CF Comp kaufen für 2800(wenn es die Woche noch da ist), und werde da ne MT5 + nen Hope Enduro LRS dranmachen. Guide RS und e13 LRS verkaufe ich dann. Dann hab ich denke mal nen Top Hobel mit soliden Parts für um die 3500€. Bis auf die Farbe hehe, wobei die garnicht mal so schlecht ist, ist ja glaube eher so ein leucht gelb was ich gesehen habe.

Was meint ihr?


----------



## T-Mos (15. Mai 2017)

Klingt insgesamt alles sehr vernünftig!

Mein Rahmen soll morgen kommen btw.


----------



## Drahtesel_ (15. Mai 2017)

roq schrieb:


> Hmm bin mir grad unschlüssig welches Capra ich mir holen soll.
> Das hier würde er für 2800€ (ohne Pedale) hergeben.
> https://bikemarkt.mtb-news.de/article/944646-yt-industries-capra-cf-comp-2016
> Bin mir nur unschlüssig wegen dem LRS ob der Schrott ist wenns auch mal härter zur Sache geht? Da gabs doch mal Probleme, oder ist das bei dem 2016er schon gefixt? Desweiteren ist das gelb jetzt nicht so der Bringer, ginge aber zur Not auch noch. Wäre halt ein guter Preis. Nützt halt nur nix, wenn ich nach paar Monaten wieder nen LRS kaufen muss..
> ...



Wir meinen, investiere lieber in dein Eigenheim. 

Die vernünftige Entscheidung lieferst du dir ja selber im ersten bzw letzten Abschnitt. 

Die SRAM Guide RS ist ganz ok aber macht eine Saint oder MT5 oder 7 nicht nass.

Laufräder würde ich erstmal weiter fahren.


----------



## loam (16. Mai 2017)

Hab heute nem Knaller Angebot nicht widerstehen können. Hab mir nen Capra AL Comp zugelegt. Stand wirklich wie neu da für 2500 mit den Atlas Pedalen dran. Derjenige ist da bestimmt nur 2-3mal mit gefahren, es "roch" quasi noch wie neu. 

Ne andere Sache:
Leider hat die E13 Dropper Post seitliches Spiel oben an der Sattelaufnahme. Dadurch hat halt der Sattel natürlich rechts/links Spiel was mega nervig ist. Das Problem tritt wohl häufiger auf. Hab die 10er Imbus Schraube mal so fest ich konnte angeknallt, aber ist immer noch Spiel. Meint ihr das weitere zerlegen und diese 4 T15 im Inneren anziehen bringt Abhilfe, bzw. einfach nur Loctite?
Erfahrungen dazu?

Erster Eindruck der Guide RS war eigtl. noch im Rahmen, hatte ich mir schlechter vorgestellt. Muss ich mal testen die Tage.
Interessant was es mittlerweile für Riesen Ritzel gibt für hinten haha. Damit kannst ja steil die Wand hoch fahren. Nicht schlecht. ; )
Bin halt jahrelang nur DH gefahren, und kenn mich mit dem Enduro Kram garnicht aus.. Zuletzt sogar mit dem Jedi die Hausrunde zu den Hometrails ums Eck mit Singlespeed, haha (30-14). Das knallt schon gut inne Beine. Von daher endlich mal entspannte Feierabend Runde ab jetzt. ; )

Sonst ein Hammer Gerät. Freu mich schon aufs ballern damit  *grins*

Edit:
Dropper Post mal mit Loctite mittelfest nochmal angezogen. Spiel ist jetzt weg, fragt sich nur wie lange. Muss ich mal beobachten.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mtb_ul (17. Mai 2017)

Hi Leute, 
hab ein kleines Problem mit meiner Rockshox Reverb. Hatte mein Bike wegen Montagearbeiten auf m Kopf stehen (leider länger als geplant, stand unerwartet über Nacht) und nun leider festgestellt dass die Reverb beim Einfahren hakelt. Ausfahren klappt wunderbar. Nur das Einfahren geht schwerfällig sobald ich nicht direkt über dem Sitzrohr rein drücke. Man merkt die spürbare Blockade. Luftdruck hab ich schon überprüft, waren über 200psi drin, daran dürfte es wohl nicht liegen. Luft gezogen über Nacht? Muss ich entlüften oder die sogar Stütze einschicken? Ich kann mir das Hakeln nicht erklären, hat jemand ähnliche Erfahrungen gemacht? Danke euch, Gruß Daniel


----------



## ale2812 (18. Mai 2017)

roq schrieb:


> Hmm bin mir grad unschlüssig welches Capra ich mir holen soll.
> Das hier würde er für 2800€ (ohne Pedale) hergeben.
> https://bikemarkt.mtb-news.de/article/944646-yt-industries-capra-cf-comp-2016
> Bin mir nur unschlüssig wegen dem LRS ob der Schrott ist wenns auch mal härter zur Sache geht? Da gabs doch mal Probleme, oder ist das bei dem 2016er schon gefixt? Desweiteren ist das gelb jetzt nicht so der Bringer, ginge aber zur Not auch noch. Wäre halt ein guter Preis. Nützt halt nur nix, wenn ich nach paar Monaten wieder nen LRS kaufen muss..
> ...


Ich würde nie für diesen geringen Abschlag auf die YT Garantie verzichten,insbesondere da eine Inanspruchnahme auch nicht sooo unwahrscheinlich ist. Daher kann ich nur dem Neukauf empfehlen.


----------



## T-Mos (19. Mai 2017)

Kleine "sneak preview" von meinem neuen Radl!


----------



## Devilstyle2010 (20. Mai 2017)

Hallo,
ich wollte nochmal um Hilfe bitten bzg. Kettenblatt vom Capra. Möchte auf 32 Oval umbauen kenne mich aber überhaupt nicht aus. 
Was für eine Art Kettenblatt brauch ich, Direct Mount oder was? Und brauch ich dann eine neue Kettenführung für das Capra AL?  
Danke für eure Hilfe.


----------



## Castroper (20. Mai 2017)

Devilstyle2010 schrieb:


> Hallo,
> ich wollte nochmal um Hilfe bitten bzg. Kettenblatt vom Capra. Möchte auf 32 Oval umbauen kenne mich aber überhaupt nicht aus.
> Was für eine Art Kettenblatt brauch ich, Direct Mount oder was? Und brauch ich dann eine neue Kettenführung für das Capra AL?
> Danke für eure Hilfe.



Welche Kurbel hast du dran?
Die e13 Kettetführung könnte vlt passen...kommt auf das Kettenblat an.


----------



## Devilstyle2010 (20. Mai 2017)

CastroperJung schrieb:


> Welche Kurbel hast du dran?
> Die e13 Kettetführung könnte vlt passen...kommt auf das Kettenblat an.



Danke das du antwortest!! Hatte schonmal gefragt und wurde konsequent ignoriert 
Bike ist komplett Serie wie von YT ausgeliefert, ist das Capra AL von 2017, die günstigste Version. Wie gesagt, habe absolut keine Ahnung von Kettenblättern.

Gruß
Felix


----------



## Castroper (21. Mai 2017)

Dann hast du die RaceFace Kurbel dran?
Da brauchst du ein kompatibeles Kettenblatt (RaceFace cinch)

Welches ovale willst du dir denn zulegen ?


----------



## Devilstyle2010 (21. Mai 2017)

CastroperJung schrieb:


> Dann hast du die RaceFace Kurbel dran?
> Da brauchst du ein kompatibeles Kettenblatt (RaceFace cinch)
> 
> Welches ovale willst du dir denn zulegen ?



Guten Morgen,
Ja, die RF Kurbelgarnitur ist dran.
Kettenblatt ist mir egal welches ich mir zulege, Empfehlung(en) wären nicht schlecht, ansonsten hab ich gesehen das absolutBlack da einiges auf Lager hat.
Kompliziert das ganze, hab ich mir leichter vorgestellt!


----------



## LuKaSScHmUtZlEr (21. Mai 2017)

Hey

möchte mir dieses Jahr ein neues Bike zulegen. Mit dem YT Capra Al bin ich zur Zeit am liebäugeln. Meine Frage ist wie sich der Hinterbau beim bergauf fahren verhällt. Es ist ja nur der Rockshox Monarch Plus R verbaut ohne Platform Dämpfung. Deshalb habe ich bedenken das er im Wiegetritt stark zum wippen neigen könnte. Würde mich über ne schnelle Antwort freuen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## darkrider23 (21. Mai 2017)

Bei meinem Capra wippt gar nichts. Bin allerdings auch noch nie im Wiegetritt gefahren ;-)


----------



## Rischar (21. Mai 2017)

Wippt nicht mehr und nicht weniger als andere aktuelle Enduros. Klar, bewegt sich der Hinterbau mehr wenn man im Stehen tritt. Aber es wippt insgesamt wenig.


----------



## LuKaSScHmUtZlEr (21. Mai 2017)

Hast du das Günstigste von 2017?


----------



## loam (21. Mai 2017)

Jungs, wofür sind eigtl die 2 Schrauben auf dieser Platte an der Rückseite des Sitzrohres, unten vorm Hinterrad?


----------



## zichl (21. Mai 2017)

roq schrieb:


> Jungs, wofür sind eigtl die 2 Schrauben auf dieser Platte an der Rückseite des Sitzrohres, unten vorm Hinterrad?


Da kann man einen Adapter montieren falls man mit Umwerfer fahren möchte.


----------



## Rischar (22. Mai 2017)

LuKaSScHmUtZlEr schrieb:


> Hast du das Günstigste von 2017?


Quasi.
Das günstige von 2016. Aber Dämpfer ist ja gleich.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## loam (22. Mai 2017)

Kann man am Capra eigtl. auch ne 165mm Kurbel verbauen, oder wäre das nicht mehr gut pedalierbar damit? Die 175mm Turbine is mir viel zu lang, bleibe da öfters mal an Wurzeln/Steinen hängen. Bin sone lange Kurbel net gewohnt weil ich am DH immer nur kurze hatte.


----------



## mR_n1c3 (22. Mai 2017)

Black-Down schrieb:


> Also ich bin 183 SL 88 und fahre es in L mit nem 50er Vorbau da der 35er zu kurz war
> Mein Bruder is genau so wie Du 186 und meinte fährt sich gut nur würde er die XL nehmen
> 
> Sprich XL sollte Dir gut passen



Danke noch mal für die Einschätzung.
Hab mir das Capra in XL bestellt (23.04). Kam letztens durch einen glücklichen Zufall dazu, das Capra in L probe zu sitzen . Ich würde mal sagen , alles richtig gemacht mit der XL Auswahl !! Größe L wäre definitiv zu klein für mich gewesen .
Nu heißt es sehnsüchtig auf den 07.06 warten


----------



## Black-Down (23. Mai 2017)

mR_n1c3 schrieb:


> Danke noch mal für die Einschätzung.
> Hab mir das Capra in XL bestellt (23.04). Kam letztens durch einen glücklichen Zufall dazu, das Capra in L probe zu sitzen . Ich würde mal sagen , alles richtig gemacht mit der XL Auswahl !! Größe L wäre definitiv zu klein für mich gewesen .
> Nu heißt es sehnsüchtig auf den 07.06 warten


Gern doch ;-)


----------



## mtb_ul (24. Mai 2017)

Hi Leute,
Mir ist heute beim Fahren auf der Straße! das Schaltauge abgerissen. Leider hat es dabei das Schaltwerk nach oben gerissen und voll auf die Karbonsitzstrebe geschlagen. Jetzt hab ich einen dicken Macken auf der Innenseite der Sitzstrebe und auch unten im Bereich unterhalb der Bohrung für die Steckachse. Was meint ihr zu den Macken (siehe Fotos, leider komme die Stelle auf den Fotos nicht so rüber wie in echt)? Bedenklich oder kann ich so weiter fahren? Eine andere Frage bzgl der Schaltaugen Montage: wie bekomme ich das alte Schaltauge vom Schaltwerk und vom Hinterbau ausgebaut? Da das Schaltauge jetzt aus zwei Teilen besteht, bekomme ich das ding jetzt nicht mehr so leicht abgeschraubt. Was genau ist eigentlich für ein Schutzschlauch für den hinteren Schaltzug verbaut? Der ist mir leider auch flöten gegangen und muss getauscht werden... Danke schon mal für eure Antworten, Daniel


----------



## TooLTimE_85 (24. Mai 2017)

Zum Schaden kann ich leider nichts sachdienliches beitragen. Aber dazu, wie du das Schaltauge herausbekommst. Verwende dazu deine Steckachse. Drehe sie von außen, also wenn du auf dem Bike sitzt von rechts, in das Schaltauge. Wenn sie ganz reingedreht ist, drehst du weiter und das Schaltauge dreht sich raus.


----------



## Stricherjunge (24. Mai 2017)

Und den Teil, der noch am Schaltwerk hängt fixierst du mit einer Zange und drehst die Schraube dann Raus.


----------



## mtb_ul (24. Mai 2017)

TooLTimE_85 schrieb:


> Zum Schaden kann ich leider nichts sachdienliches beitragen. Aber dazu, wie du das Schaltauge herausbekommst. Verwende dazu deine Steckachse. Drehe sie von außen, also wenn du auf dem Bike sitzt von rechts, in das Schaltauge. Wenn sie ganz reingedreht ist, drehst du weiter und das Schaltauge dreht sich raus.



Danke für eure Tips, hab das neue Schaltauge schon eingebaut bekommen. Leider hab ich festgestellt dass sich das komplette Schaltwerk verbogen hat. Ein neues sram gx 2x11 ist schon bestellt. Meinen Schaltzug muss ich auch gleich wechseln. Was nehm ich da am besten für einen? Gibt's da spezielle Schaltzüge für sram Schaltungen oder auf was muss ich da achten (sry hab noch nie einen Schaltzug am Bike wechseln müssen ) schönes Wochenende euch!


----------



## Wolf_13 (25. Mai 2017)

Hallo zusammen,
bin Einsteiger und bin mir mit einem schon mal sicher, es soll ein YT werden.
Nun bin ich noch am hin und her, ob es nun ein Jeffsy27, oder ein Capra werden soll. Mit einer Größe von 184cm würde ich mit L bei beiden nix falsch machen...denke ich.
Gibt es vielleicht in Österreich jemanden der mich probesitzen lassen würde??

Grüße Wolfgang


----------



## Phil0201 (25. Mai 2017)

Wolf_13 schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen,
> bin Einsteiger und bin mir mit einem schon mal sicher, es soll ein YT werden.
> Nun bin ich noch am hin und her, ob es nun ein Jeffsy27, oder ein Capra werden soll. Mit einer Größe von 184cm würde ich mit L bei beiden nix falsch machen...denke ich.
> Gibt es vielleicht in Österreich jemanden der mich probesitzen lassen würde??
> ...



Ich stand, auch als Einsteiger, vor der selben Frage. Es kommt ganz drauf an, wo du dich hauptsächlich aufhälst. Da ich wenig bis gar nicht in Parks unterwegs bin, hab ich mich schlussendlich für ein Jeffsy 27 entschieden (bin 185cm und habe auch L gewählt), auch wenn ich das Capra von der Optik ne Ecke schärfer finde.
Ich warte zwar immernoch sehnsüchtig auf das bike, denke aber, dass es definitiv die richtige Entscheidung war


----------



## Wolf_13 (25. Mai 2017)

Phil0201 schrieb:


> Ich stand, auch als Einsteiger, vor der selben Frage. Es kommt ganz drauf an, wo du dich hauptsächlich aufhälst. Da ich wenig bis gar nicht in Parks unterwegs bin, hab ich mich schlussendlich für ein Jeffsy 27 entschieden (bin 185cm und habe auch L gewählt), auch wenn ich das Capra von der Optik ne Ecke schärfer finde.
> Ich warte zwar immernoch sehnsüchtig auf das bike, denke aber, dass es definitiv die richtige Entscheidung war


...ja genau, dass Capra sieht auf alle Fälle schärfer aus....hab aber beide Bikes leider noch nie live gesehen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Phil0201 (25. Mai 2017)

Wolf_13 schrieb:


> ...ja genau, dass Capra sieht auf alle Fälle schärfer aus....hab aber beide Bikes leider noch nie live gesehen.


Ich auch nicht. Schau doch einfach mal in die YT Bildergalerie. Da gibts sehr viele Bilder in unterschiedlichen Umgebungen.


----------



## Wolf_13 (25. Mai 2017)

Phil0201 schrieb:


> Ich auch nicht. Schau doch einfach mal in die YT Bildergalerie. Da gibts sehr viele Bilder in unterschiedlichen Umgebungen.


hab ich natürlich schon gemach und bei beiden ist es entweder al one oder das cf one in dem rawr/jet black


----------



## Stricherjunge (25. Mai 2017)

mtb_ul schrieb:


> Danke für eure Tips, hab das neue Schaltauge schon eingebaut bekommen. Leider hab ich festgestellt dass sich das komplette Schaltwerk verbogen hat. Ein neues sram gx 2x11 ist schon bestellt. Meinen Schaltzug muss ich auch gleich wechseln. Was nehm ich da am besten für einen? Gibt's da spezielle Schaltzüge für sram Schaltungen oder auf was muss ich da achten (sry hab noch nie einen Schaltzug am Bike wechseln müssen ) schönes Wochenende euch!



Ein Schaltzug von Sram wird seinen Dienst sicher erfüllen.

Wenn ich deine letzten Kommentare lese, macht das den Eindruck, dass du dich mit der Wartung von Fahrrädern nicht wirklich auskennst. Du hast auch geschrieben, dass du das Schaltauge bei einer Straßenfahrt abgebrochen hast. Bist du die Kette zufällig vorne auf dem großen Kettenblatt und hinten auf dem größten Ritzel gefahren und dann einen Bordstein oder ähnliches runtergefahren? Wenn ja, solltest du dich mit der Thematik der richtigen Gangwahl beschäftigen.


----------



## Aero9000 (28. Mai 2017)

Moin hat einer schon das Problem mit der Reverb gehabt? Das Öl kommt nicht vom Remote das wäre rot. Also kommt es aus der stütze. Läuft die Reklamation direkt über yt? 
Gruß Patrick


----------



## ale2812 (28. Mai 2017)

hatte ich auch schon. da war nach 3 jahren einfach der reverb schlauch aufgerieben. kann aber auch andere gründe haben. einfach mal die reverb rausziehen (mit loser schelle vom lenker)


----------



## Aero9000 (28. Mai 2017)

Das habe ich schon gemacht ,Öl kommt unten aus der Reverb. Bike ist jetzt knapp nen Jahr alt


----------



## Black-Down (28. Mai 2017)

typisch RS Reverb.....kenne keinen der noch keine Probleme hatte


----------



## Aero9000 (28. Mai 2017)

Muss ehrlich sagen das ist jetzt die dritte Reverb und die erste die Probleme macht .
Werde morgen mal yt anrufen und klären was wir machen


----------



## Aero9000 (28. Mai 2017)

Überlege gerade ob ich den capra Rahmen verkaufe , hat jemand Interesse an nem capra cf Rahmen in m ? 
Ca 400km gelaufen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Joker2980 (28. Mai 2017)

Wie ist den der Zustand ? Was hattest du dir vorgestellt?


----------



## Joker2980 (28. Mai 2017)

Nabend weiß jemand was bei dem Capra Al 2017 für eine  Kassettenabstufung montiert ist? Ist da schon 10-42 verbaut? 
Auf der Seite find ich da Nix drüber.
Die Guide R ist die gleichwertig mit der Magura Mt5?


----------



## Rischar (29. Mai 2017)

Joker2980 schrieb:


> Nabend weiß jemand was bei dem Capra Al 2017 für eine  Kassettenabstufung montiert ist? Ist da schon 10-42 verbaut?
> Auf der Seite find ich da Nix drüber.
> Die Guide R ist die gleichwertig mit der Magura Mt5?


Ich kann heute abend mal nachschauen, falls du bei google nix findest.

Nein. Eine MT5 hat deutlich mehr Bremskraft.


----------



## mtbR00kie (29. Mai 2017)

Joker2980 schrieb:


> Nabend weiß jemand was bei dem Capra Al 2017 für eine  Kassettenabstufung montiert ist? Ist da schon 10-42 verbaut?
> Auf der Seite find ich da Nix drüber.



Ja, es ist eine SRAM XG 1150 10-42 (steht hier: https://www.yt-industries.com/detail/index/sArticle/1263/sCategory/77)


----------



## Joker2980 (29. Mai 2017)

Oh Super Danke für die Infos!!
Find das echt gut das Bike, würd dann aber da doch die Mt5 montieren.


----------



## T-Mos (30. Mai 2017)

Meine neue Gurke.. Eine Fox Transfer mit anderen Sattel kommt noch. Ist grade so für Bikeparks.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## paccostar (30. Mai 2017)

Fährt jemand nen Capra in XL und ist >190cm ? Würde da gern mal nen paar Bilder wie z.B. ne Seitenansicht sehen und die Erfahrungen hören. Danke!


----------



## Ghostrider-KH (31. Mai 2017)

Hallo zusammen.

Habe das Capra Comp AL in Black Pearl/Coral Red und bin auf der Suche nach den passenden Lackstiften. Hat jemand ne Adresse wo ich sowas bekommen kann? YT hat die leider nicht auf Lager......

Danke für Eure Infos.

Gruß
Markus


----------



## Castroper (31. Mai 2017)

Die örtliche Autolackiererei z.B...
du brauchst nur den RAL Code der Farbe.


----------



## Ghostrider-KH (31. Mai 2017)

Schon klar soweit....... Es gibt aber nur den Pantone Farbcode...........


----------



## Castroper (31. Mai 2017)

Ein beliebiger Farbcode dürfte reichen.


----------



## Ghostrider-KH (31. Mai 2017)

OK. ich versuch mal mein Glück. Danke..................


----------



## SwabianBiker (31. Mai 2017)

Was denkt ihr denn alle so, kommt 2018 ein komplett neues Capra mit metric, boost usw.? Das derzeitige hat ja schon nen paar jahre auf dem Buckel.


----------



## Stricherjunge (31. Mai 2017)

SwabianBiker schrieb:


> Was denkt ihr denn alle so, kommt 2018 ein komplett neues Capra mit metric, boost usw.? Das derzeitige hat ja schon nen paar jahre auf dem Buckel.


Und 29"


----------



## Castroper (31. Mai 2017)

Wieso sollte der ganze Quatsch kommen ?


----------



## Stricherjunge (31. Mai 2017)

Ob was neues kommt, nachdem das Rad seit 2014 quasi unverändert ist, ist natürlich immer die Frage. Wenn ich das Capra aber beispielsweise mit dem neuen Ibis Mojo HD 4 vergleiche, finde ich es noch immer aktuell. Große Unterschiede sehe ich nicht. Hier ein paar Millimeter mehr, da ein paar weniger...
Ob die neuen Standards integriert werden, wer weiß.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## T-Mos (31. Mai 2017)

Eben und ich bin froh wie es grade ist! Nicht wie vor ein paar Jahren, als sich die Rahmen jedes Jahr stark verändert haben.. Lieber länger das Gleiche, aber dann ausgereift und mit Nutzen.


----------



## Sven87 (1. Juni 2017)

Bin allerdings auch mal gespannt ob vielleicht ein Coil-Dämpfer verbaut wird, da dieser ja gerade ein Revival erlebt!


----------



## Dani1011 (1. Juni 2017)

Naja, ich denke, dass YT früher oder später um Boost leider nicht mehr herumkommen wird, wo beispielsweise Rockshox die ganzen neuen Gabeln nur noch als Boost-Version herstellt. 
Nachdem ich das feststellen musste, überlege ich: Reicht mir meine Yari wirklich oder rüste ich jetzt schnell auf? Ansonsten bräuchte ich später wohl mal ein neues Vorderrad, während hinten nach wie vor kein Boost-Rad ins Capra passt. Oder wie ist das?


----------



## Castroper (1. Juni 2017)

Du wirst auch noch in ein paar Jahren passende Ersatzteile bekommen...lasst euch doch nicht alle von der Industrie verrückt machen.


----------



## BikerMike84 (1. Juni 2017)

Servus zusammen,

ich hätte mal ne Frage zum Steuersatz des Capra Carbon.

Dieser ist ja ein IS42 / 52. Kann es sein das hier noch ein Spacer für die Unterseite benötigt wird?

Baue mir grad nen CF auf und habe nen normalen IS42 52 Steuersatz mit Lagern mit 45° passt soweit, nur sitzt das untere Lager extrem weit im Steuerrohr, so dass es nicht möglich ist, das Lagerspiel ordentlich einzustellen, das kann doch so nicht gehören?

Gibt es den original verbauten von Acros irgendwo komplett?


----------



## juh (1. Juni 2017)

Jawoll:
https://shop.acros.de/steuersatz/zs/558/azx-205s-yt-industries


----------



## BikerMike84 (1. Juni 2017)

juh schrieb:


> Jawoll:
> https://shop.acros.de/steuersatz/zs/558/azx-205s-yt-industries


Servus,

sorry der passt nicht, brauche den genannten IS42/52 keinen ZS56/56.

Aber danke.


----------



## juh (1. Juni 2017)

Kannste bei Acros zusammenstellen.
Oberteil: https://shop.acros.de/steuersatz/is/4614/ai-41-steuersatz
Unterteil: https://shop.acros.de/steuersatz/is/9169/ai-52-steuersatz
Kannst auch entweder bei Yt oder Acros anfragen, ob die das Original (,AIX-326') haben.
Aber jetzt ehrlich: wenn Du genau weißt,  welche Steursatzkonfiguration du brauchst: isses so schwer, das selbst rauszusuchen?


----------



## BikerMike84 (1. Juni 2017)

juh schrieb:


> Kannst auch entweder bei Yt oder Acros anfragen, ob die das Original (,AIX-326') haben.
> Aber jetzt ehrlich: wenn Du genau weißt, welche Steursatzkonfiguration du brauchst: isses so schwer, das selbst rauszusuchen?



Es geht net darum welchen ich brauch sondern das der IS42 / 52 den ich jetz verbaut habe nicht passt, irgendwie ist die untere Lagerschale ziemlich tief eingelassen, wenn ich den Steuersatz dann festziehe, muss nicht mal stark sein, dreht sich nix mehr, da die Gabelkrone unten am Steuerrohr anliegt, trotz Konus.

Also kann da eben was net stimmen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## zichl (2. Juni 2017)

BikerMike84 schrieb:


> Es geht net darum welchen ich brauch sondern das der IS42 / 52 den ich jetz verbaut habe nicht passt, irgendwie ist die untere Lagerschale ziemlich tief eingelassen, wenn ich den Steuersatz dann festziehe, muss nicht mal stark sein, dreht sich nix mehr, da die Gabelkrone unten am Steuerrohr anliegt, trotz Konus.
> 
> Also kann da eben was net stimmen.


Wenn du gar nicht klar kommst bzw nichts findest nimm doch die alte Lagerschale als Muster und lass dir einfach schnell eine neue drehen. So als absoluter Notnagel.


----------



## olligpunkt (2. Juni 2017)

olligpunkt schrieb:


> Anhang anzeigen 589719 Anhang anzeigen 589720 Hatte heute mal die Gabel zum ersten Mal ausgebaut. Dabei ist mir aufgefallen, dass der Gabelkonus total aufgerieben ist. Passt da die Lagerschale nicht zum Konus oder was ist da los ? Reibung dürfte hier ja normal nicht entstehen. Steuersatz war immer gut eingestellt



Kann das vlt. das Gleiche Problem sein? Lagerspielstellen ist bei auch seltsam. Verstehe nicht warum der Konus sich so aufarbeitet.


----------



## BikerMike84 (2. Juni 2017)

Beim CF von 2016 sind die Lagerschalen ja einlaminiert. Oben passt ja alles, nur der untere Lagersitz ist zu tief und wenn der Steuersatz spielfrei ist, lässt sich die Gabel nimmer drehen, da die Krone dann unten im Steuerrohr anliegt.

Bei dem Bild vom 2015 CF sind die Lagerschalen noch eingepresst bzw da gab es wohl irgendwann nen wechsel von ZS zu IS?! Siehe hier


----------



## Wolf_13 (2. Juni 2017)

G





Phil0201 schrieb:


> Ich stand, auch als Einsteiger, vor der selben Frage. Es kommt ganz drauf an, wo du dich hauptsächlich aufhälst. Da ich wenig bis gar nicht in Parks unterwegs bin, hab ich mich schlussendlich für ein Jeffsy 27 entschieden (bin 185cm und habe auch L gewählt), auch wenn ich das Capra von der Optik ne Ecke schärfer finde.
> Ich warte zwar immernoch sehnsüchtig auf das bike, denke aber, dass es definitiv die richtige Entscheidung war


Hallo,
ich hatte vor ein paar Tagen das Glück in meiner näheren Umgebung ein Capra CF in M, dass zum Verkauf stand, das erste mal live zu erleben und  Probe zu fahren. Ich hab mich mit meinen 184cm auf anhieb wohl gefühlt. Nach einer kleinen Rund war für mich klar, eine Nuance größer und es ist perfekt.
Schade war, dass mir das M nicht 100% passte, denn es war eigentlich neu, mit SRAMX01 Eagle Carbon-Kurbel und Carbon-Lenker um €2890.-

Bin aber trotzdem glücklich nach Hause gefahren und hab mir ein Capra CF in schwarz bestellt und jetzt heißt es warten.....


----------



## BikerMike84 (2. Juni 2017)

Hab jetz mal paar Bilder von dem Steuersatz Einbau gemacht. Habe auch den mitgelieferten Konus sowie einen von Cane Creek (etwas höher) probiert, bei beiden, das selbe Problem.

Diese Lager hab ich verbaut:

gedichtete Industrielager
· für SteuerrohrØ oben: 46 mm
· Bauhöhe: 12 mm 
· Aluminium Abdeckkappe (10 oder 25 mm)
· Gewicht ohne Abdeckkappe: 67 g

oberes Lager:
· AußenØ: 41.8 mm
· InnenØ: 30.5 mm
· Lagerwinkel: 45° x 45°
· Höhe: 8 mm

unteres Lager:
· AußenØ: 51.9 mm
· InnenØ: 40 mm
· Lagerwinkel: 45° x 45°
· Höhe: 8 mm

Wenn ich alles fest anziehe bzw spielfrei Einstelle schleift eben die Krone der Pike an der Unterseite des Steuerrohr.




 

 

 

Laut YT ist das untere Lager auch nur 7mm hoch (zäht hier die Höhe incl. Phase oder bis zur 45° Phase?)


----------



## Portiman (3. Juni 2017)

BikerMike84 schrieb:


> Hab jetz mal paar Bilder von dem Steuersatz Einbau gemacht. Habe auch den mitgelieferten Konus sowie einen von Cane Creek (etwas höher) probiert, bei beiden, das selbe Problem.
> 
> Diese Lager hab ich verbaut:
> 
> ...




Hier das untere Original Lager und der Gabelkonus. Hast du vielleicht den falschen Konus? Den sieht man auf deinen Bildern nicht... [emoji15]

Ist vom (Ende) 2015er CF Comp 1 mit bereits komplett integriertem Steuersatz.

Ich hoffe, das hilft dir.

Grüße
Michael.




























Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk Pro


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## BikerMike84 (3. Juni 2017)

Portiman schrieb:


> Hier das untere Original Lager und der Gabelkonus. Hast du vielleicht den falschen Konus? Den sieht man auf deinen Bildern nicht...
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Hey Michael,

super klasse besten Dank, da ist ne riesen Hilfe.

Hab heut zur Probe mal ne 36er Fox reingehängt, welche sowieso rein soll und da gibts das Problem nicht, da ist die Krone im Durchmesser geringer und da scheint es zu passen.

Meine Lager sind bis auf den inneren Winkel identisch zu deinen Maßen und auch der Konus schaut indentisch aus in der Höhe.

Find es nur hal komisch, da es dass Rad ja auch mit der Lyrik gibt, vll hat die aber ne ähnlich kleine Krone wie die 36?


----------



## Portiman (3. Juni 2017)

Ich hatte erst ne Pike und jetzt eine Lyrik. Passen beide ohne Probleme. Dass du den Konus richtig herum aufgeschlagen hast, kann man sicher annehmen, oder ;-)


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk Pro


----------



## BikerMike84 (5. Juni 2017)

Portiman schrieb:


> Dass du den Konus richtig herum aufgeschlagen hast, kann man sicher annehmen, oder ;-)



Ja klar, habe sogar nen etwas höheren Konus von Cane Creek verwendet und da hat es nicht funktioniert. Finds wirklich komisch. Welches Baujahr ist deine Pike denn?


----------



## Portiman (5. Juni 2017)

BikerMike84 schrieb:


> Ja klar, habe sogar nen etwas höheren Konus von Cane Creek verwendet und da hat es nicht funktioniert. Finds wirklich komisch. Welches Baujahr ist deine Pike denn?



Es war eine 2016er Pike von YT verbaut.
Das 2015er Capra CF kam noch mit 160 mm Pike. Ende 2015 aber bereits mit 2016er Komponenten.
Habe dann nach einigen Monaten die Pike durch eine 2016er 170 mm Lyrik getauscht. Alles kein Problem. 


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk Pro


----------



## paccostar (5. Juni 2017)

Anhang anzeigen 611444 Anhang anzeigen 611445 Anhang anzeigen 611446 Habe hier von jemanden freundlicherweise Fotos bekommen, der 1,93m groß ist und ein Capra in XL fährt  Ich darf diese posten, wenn ich den Kopf unkenntlich mache. Für jeden sicher eine Entscheidungshilfe.


----------



## paccostar (5. Juni 2017)

Anhang anzeigen 611444 Anhang anzeigen 611445 Anhang anzeigen 611446 Habe hier von jemanden freundlicherweise Fotos bekommen, der 1,93m groß ist und ein Capra in XL fährt  Ich darf diese posten, wenn ich den Kopf unkenntlich mache. Für jeden sicher eine Entscheidungshilfe.


----------



## Rookie4live (8. Juni 2017)

Moin,

mal ne Frage. Habe das Capra AL 2017 und weil es doch Recht schwer ist würde ich gerne auf Tubeless umrüsten um etwas Gewicht zu sparen. Habt ihr Erfahrung ob das mit den High Roller II funktioniert? Die sind ja nicht exlizit Tubeles Rdy.
Besten Dank


----------



## Castroper (8. Juni 2017)

Rookie4live schrieb:


> Moin,
> 
> mal ne Frage. Habe das Capra AL 2017 und weil es doch Recht schwer ist würde ich gerne auf Tubeless umrüsten um etwas Gewicht zu sparen. Habt ihr Erfahrung ob das mit den High Roller II funktioniert? Die sind ja nicht exlizit Tubeles Rdy.
> Besten Dank



Jap ging ohne Probleme...hab die Stans Milch genommen.


----------



## Stricherjunge (8. Juni 2017)

CastroperJung schrieb:


> Jap ging ohne Probleme...


Kann ich bestätigen.


----------



## Sven87 (8. Juni 2017)

Moin!
Da wahrscheinlich nicht jeder den Probefahrt-Threat liest, frage ich mal hier in die Runde:
Hat jemand im Raum Siegen, Olpe ein Capra in Größe M auf das ich mich mal setzten könnte?
Gruß


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## loam (9. Juni 2017)

Hätte eins im Raum Olpe da. bzw. in Wenden.


----------



## Tabletop84 (10. Juni 2017)

Gab es beim Capra AL irgendwelche Geo-Updates über die Jahre? Hält der Rahmen?


----------



## Stricherjunge (10. Juni 2017)

Soweit ich weiß, gab es keine Geoupdates. Meins hält bisher.


----------



## zichl (10. Juni 2017)

Tabletop84 schrieb:


> Gab es beim Capra AL irgendwelche Geo-Updates über die Jahre? Hält der Rahmen?


Die Geo ist im großen und ganzen immer noch wie beim 2014er Wicked, mal abgesehen vom Lenkwinkel. Die YT Rahmen sind eigentlich nicht bekannt dafür dass sie großartig Probleme bereiten. Mein Wicked ist jetzt 3 Jahre alt und hält gut durch.


----------



## Stricherjunge (10. Juni 2017)

Und wie ich weiter oben mal geschrieben hatte im Vergleich mit anderen Bikes noch immer aktuell. An der Geo tut sich derzeit nicht viel.


----------



## MTBKompase (11. Juni 2017)

Welche dämpferlänge  kann man ins capra einbauen? 
(Hab ein AL falls es ein unterschied macht)

Gesendet von meinem D5803 mit Tapatalk

Habs. 222 mm


----------



## Flash_Matze (12. Juni 2017)

..


----------



## Tabletop84 (12. Juni 2017)

Kann an den klickpedalen liegen. 

Was wird denn so beim capra ab 1,80 aufwärts gefahren? Bin 1,83 mit 89er Schrittlänge


----------



## Dmartin20 (12. Juni 2017)

Tabletop84 schrieb:


> Kann an den klickpedalen liegen.
> 
> Was wird denn so beim capra ab 1,80 aufwärts gefahren? Bin 1,83 mit 89er Schrittlänge


Geschmacksache aber Tendenz Richtung L. Bin M Probegefahren und mir war es einen Tick zu kurz. Gleiche Masse wie Du.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## cdF600 (12. Juni 2017)

Kürzerer Vorbau war doch schon mal die richtige Richtung. Kannst Du die Front noch höher machen (Spacer?)?
Hast Du das Problem bei Drops oder bei Kickern. Bei Kickern vielleicht die Zugstufe langsamer machen? 
Ich hatte Anfangs das Problem mit zu viel Druck auf dem Vorderrad. 
Hab mich dann ein bisschen umgestellt und fahre jetzt etwas mit dem Gewicht nach hinten verlagert. Jetzt passt es.
Hängt imho mit den modernen Geometrien zusammen. 
Lang und tief. Da kommt automatisch genügend Druck auf die Front.


----------



## Flash_Matze (12. Juni 2017)

...


----------



## cdF600 (12. Juni 2017)

5 mm Vorbaulänge reissens nicht raus. Vielleicht kannst du dem Lenker noch einen Tick nach hinten drehen.


----------



## Stricherjunge (12. Juni 2017)

Flash_Matze schrieb:


> Danke euch schon mal für die hilfreichen Antworten..
> Ich denke auch langsam es hängt mit den Klickpedalen ab, es ist total easy das Heck zu lüpfen, da ich mit der Front garnicht hinterher komme, ist anderes Fahrgefühl!! Meistens bei den Kickern, aber bei großen Drops hab ich das blöde Überschlaggefühl, hatte schon zweimal die Situation gehabt und leck mich am A... das war knapp  einen Überschlag zu machen bei einer Geschwindigkeit!!
> Ich kann noch einen Spacer mit 0,5 mm rein tun, aber das ich schon das maximale ..
> Macht es überhaupt Sinn von 40 mm Vorbau auf 35 mm zu gehen ??Eigentlich garnicht ..!!
> ...


Schraub doch testweise wieder Flats dran, dann kannst du sicher sein, ob es an den Klickpedalen liegt. Und wenn es wirklich die Klickpedale sind, dann musst du deine Sprung- und Droptechnik anpassen.


----------



## Flash_Matze (12. Juni 2017)

...


----------



## ElDiabolo666 (12. Juni 2017)

Liegt bestimmt an den Klickis bin auch wieder von Flat auf Klick gewechselt. Das Fahrgefühl ist schon anders. Vielleicht ziehst du aber auch unbewusst beim Springen am Pedal und kommst so in eine Vorwärts Rotation!?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Flash_Matze (12. Juni 2017)

.


----------



## ElDiabolo666 (12. Juni 2017)

Also ich fahre die Cleats so weit wie möglich hinten. Somit kann ich am meisten Druck auf das Pedal ausüben wenn es holprig wird.


----------



## Castroper (13. Juni 2017)

Vogelsberger schrieb:


> War mir aber egal da ich die Guide sowieso direkt demontiert und gegen eine MT7 getauscht habe, die sich übrigens farblich perfekt ans gelb-schwarze Capra schmiegt.



Mit 203er Scheiben?
Welche Adapter hast du montiert ?
Ich Blick da nicht durch


----------



## Ben99 (13. Juni 2017)

CastroperJung schrieb:


> Mit 203er Scheiben?
> Welche Adapter hast du montiert ?
> Ich Blick da nicht durch



Ich habe die MT5 mit 203er Scheiben vorne und hinten montiert. Du benötigst dafür die Adapter QM42 und QM26.


----------



## hochschieben (13. Juni 2017)

Ben99 schrieb:


> Ich habe die MT5 mit 203er Scheiben vorne und hinten montiert. Du benötigst dafür die Adapter QM42 und QM26.



Habe auch lange gesucht um die nötigen Infos zu bekommen  Die Adapter QM 42 und QM 26 sollten auch für Shimano 203mm Scheiben passen.


----------



## HopeUser (14. Juni 2017)

Moin moin,

Nach 1 Woche Finale habe ich mein capra CF pro race gerade komplett zum Service zerlegt .

Gerne würde ich nun  die Leitung der reverb  und am besten die HR  Bremsleitung im Rahmen verlegen .  Hat hier jemand damit  erfahrung und hat das schon gemacht?

Danke und Grüße


----------



## 54er (15. Juni 2017)

Hallo leute! Ich hätte da auch mal ne blöde frage. Als ich letztens die gabel frisch eingebaut habe hatte ich die spacer unterm vorbau nach hinten ausgerichtet 


 dann nach der ersten Abfahrt waren diese allerdings verdreht 

 ist das okay so oder stimmt da was nicht? 
Grüße


----------



## Black-Down (15. Juni 2017)

54er schrieb:


> Hallo leute! Ich hätte da auch mal ne blöde frage. Als ich letztens die gabel frisch eingebaut habe hatte ich die spacer unterm vorbau nach hinten ausgerichtet Anhang anzeigen 614607 dann nach der ersten Abfahrt waren diese allerdings verdreht Anhang anzeigen 614609 ist das okay so oder stimmt da was nicht?
> Grüße


tja wenn der Vorbau ordentlich sitzt und minimales Spiel für die Lager vorhanden ist können sich die Spacer schon verdrehen
vielleicht ist auch zu viel Luft und sie verdrehen sich dadurch
sorgen muss du dir aber nur machen wenn Du den Vorbau nicht ordentlich geklemmt hast


----------



## 54er (15. Juni 2017)

Okay Danke für die Info


----------



## loam (15. Juni 2017)

Hat eigtl. schon jemand die GX Eagle am Capra montiert? Geht das überhaupt?
Weil ich lese hier was von GXP BSA Innenlager bei der Eagle. Wir brauchen Pressfit 30 (73) oder? Welches nimmt man da genau?
Bekommt man eigtl. eine 165mm Länge noch einigermassen getreten, oder ist das nur sehr schwer fahrbar auf Touren/ steilen Anstiegen etc. ? Mag meine 175er Kurbel garnicht. Zu wenig Bodenfreiheit finde ich.

EDIT: Ah Sorry, lol  "Lieferbar Ende Juli" Garnicht gesehen, hehe.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Castroper (15. Juni 2017)

Also wenn ich die montiere behalte ich meine RaceFace Kurbel dran...

Wenn ich das richtig sehe ist die hier für BB30

https://www.bike-components.de/de/S...igger-Gruppe-1x12-32-BB30-Modell-2018-p57679/

Die kurbeln sind aber 175er


----------



## Deleted 310950 (16. Juni 2017)

Flash_Matze schrieb:


> Hallo alle zusammen,
> ich habe folgendes Problem und bin bisschen verunsichert.
> Ich fahre schon länger MTB/ Downhill und hatte mit meinen tues in Größe M oder Sender in L nie die Probleme gehabt, allgemein mit keinen Downhiller. Bin vorher das Capra in M gefahren und bin jetzt auf das Capra L umgestiegen und fühlt sich viel besser an, schneller und fühle mich jetzt angekommen zu sein im Bike. ( Bin 1,78, Schrittlänge 84)
> Ich hatte nie die Probleme gehabt und jetzt bei jeden zweiten Drop komme ich mit der Front nicht mehr hinterher, ich hab so ein bescheuertes Überschlaggefühl beim landen. Meine Front will nicht so..Lenker einen Renthal 30 Rise und hab jetzt den Vorbau getauscht von 50 auf 40 mm und wurde bisschen besser aber noch nicht so richtig..
> ...



Hatte ein sehr ähnliches Problem(bin 1,80m groß). War vom _Liteville 301 in M_ zum _Capra in L_ gewechselt. Der Reach war etwa 20mm größer. Habe aber erst mal probiert mit der gleichen Vorbaulänge - 50mm wie vorher klarzukommen, was eine Katastrophe war... hatte das Gefühl auf dem Lenker zu sitzen, war total unsicher und kopflastig unterwegs, hat mich verrückt gemacht. Als ich dann einen 30mm langen Vorbau montiert hatte, also unterm Strich wieder denselben Abstand zum Lenker, wie auf den 301 hatte, war die Welt wieder in Ordnung. Verrückt... mit dem 50er-Vorbau war das Bike für mich echt nicht fahrbar.


----------



## Rookie4live (19. Juni 2017)

Moin,

habe mal ein paar Fragen zum Fahrwerk an meinem Capra AL 2017. Da ich noch recht neu bin hab ich da noch nicht soo den Plan. Mein Gewicht mit Schutzausrüstung und vollem Rucksack liegt bei ca. 70-72 kg. Fahre alles was mir an Trails was mir im Harz, Deister etc unter die Räder kommt.

Gabel: Fahre aktuel bei ca. 30% Sag. Rebound bei ca. 1/3 von Schildkröte und Druckstufe? auf ca. 3 Klicks von offen. 
		 Wie fahrt ihr den Rebound und die Druckstufe? Bzw was bringt die Druckstufe generell?

Dämpfer:  ca. 35% Sag. Rebound bei 4-5 Klicks von Schildkröte. habs auch schonmal mit nur 2 Klicks von offen gefahren.Hatte das Gefühl das				 Steinfelder damit nen Tick sanfter zu fahren sind.
			  Manchmal sind Sprunglandungen schon recht unsanft. Macht es Sinn Spacer im Dämpfer zu verbauen oder bringt das aufgrund					   der  Progression des Fahrwerks nicht wirklich was?

Jo soweit erstmal. Bin dankbar für eure Erfahrungen und generelle Tips


----------



## darkrider23 (19. Juni 2017)

Kurze Zwischenfrage; wieviel Tokens sind denn standardmäßig in der Lyrik aus dem 2017er CF montiert?


----------



## Harzar (19. Juni 2017)

*darkrider23*

Bei mir war 1 Token vormontiert.

2 weitere waren dann noch im Lieferumfang mit dabei.


----------



## srowaa (22. Juni 2017)

Kann mir einer sagen wie ich den neuen Rockerarm erkenne, vll hat einer ein Vergleichsbild?
Haben alle 2016 Modelle diesen neuen Rockerarm? würde gerne ein Capra CF Rahmen in schwarz kaufen wo in der Grundausstattung der Rock Shox Dämpfer verbaut ist, mein Fox x2 muss da aber platz haben.


----------



## BikerMike84 (23. Juni 2017)

Rookie4live schrieb:


> Moin,
> 
> habe mal ein paar Fragen zum Fahrwerk an meinem Capra AL 2017. Da ich noch recht neu bin hab ich da noch nicht soo den Plan. Mein Gewicht mit Schutzausrüstung und vollem Rucksack liegt bei ca. 70-72 kg. Fahre alles was mir an Trails was mir im Harz, Deister etc unter die Räder kommt.
> 
> ...




Hört sich für mich nach generell zuviel Dämpfung an.

Zugstufe sollte am Dämpfer so eingestellt sein, das er beim runterfahren vom Randstein bzw beim auf den Sitz fallen lassen 1,5 mal einfedert und ausfedert, also etwas nachwippt.

An der Gabel nur soviel Zugstufe, dass das Rad beim Ausfedern im Stand nicht vom Boden abhebt bzw kann man hier am Trail nochmal etwas mehr Dämpfung einstellen, wenn man merkt das die Gabel nach Sprüngen unruhig wird.

Probiere vllt auch mal etwas weniger SAG, gerade am Dämpfer. Denke so um die 25% wären ein guter Anfangswert, korrigieren kann man immernoch.

Spacer machen nur Sinn, wenn dein Fahrwerk durchschlägt, das kann ich mir auf Grund deines Gewichts und der Progression des Hinterbaus nicht vorstellen.


----------



## Rischar (23. Juni 2017)

BikerMike84 schrieb:


> Hört sich für mich nach generell zuviel Dämpfung an.
> 
> Zugstufe sollte am Dämpfer so eingestellt sein, das er beim runterfahren vom Randstein bzw beim auf den Sitz fallen lassen 1,5 mal einfedert und ausfedert, also etwas nachwippt.
> 
> ...


Gut beschrieben!
Nur sehe ich sie 25% sag beim Dämpfer anders. Das Capra braucht eher 30-35%.

@Rookie4live 
Für mich klingt es so, als wäre dein Rebound vorne und hinten zu langsam. Einstellen nach: siehe über mir


----------



## BikerMike84 (23. Juni 2017)

Rischar schrieb:


> Nur sehe ich sie 25% sag beim Dämpfer anders. Das Capra braucht eher 30-35%.



Ok fahre mein Capra mit Coil, daher kein Vergleich da habe ich um die 20% SAG und an der Fox 36 ebenfalls das passt für mich ganz gut.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Capic Biker (23. Juni 2017)

Eine Frage von einen Kollegen.
Er fährt aktuell ein Bike in 18Zoll mit den Maßen
Sitzrohr 470
Oberrohr horizontal 586
Sitzwinkel 74,6
Steuerrohrwinkel 66,5
Kettenstrebe 441,5
Radstand 1170
Reach 423
Stack 607

Verbaut ist ein 70er Vorbau
Er ist 180 groß und hat 83 Schritt

Das Capra in L hat

Sitzrohr 480
Oberrohr horizontal 608
Sitzwinkel 74,8
Steuerrohrwinkel 65
Kettenstrebe 430
Radstand 1203
Reach 443
Stack 606

Also wäre er mit dem L eigentlich sehr Identisch mit dem was er jetzt fährt da am Capra ein 50er Vorbau verbaut ist.
Was ja die +22mm am Oberrohr und +20mm am Reach  ausgleicht.
Der Rest ist +- gleich. Kettenstrebe ist egal und Radstand


----------



## Rischar (23. Juni 2017)

Capic Biker schrieb:


> Eine Frage von einen Kollegen.
> Er fährt aktuell ein Bike in 18Zoll mit den Maßen
> Sitzrohr 470
> Oberrohr horizontal 586
> ...


Die Frage lautet wohl dann, ob ihm ein L Capra passen würde...? 
Ja! Bei 1,80 m definitv L. Ggfs einen kurzen Vorbau verbauen.
Das sage ich aber nicht aufgrund der Geometrien, sondern aufgrund der Erfahrung beim Capra.

Wieso ist Radstand egal? Die ganzen Werte sagen halt nix über das Fahrverhalten aus. Die Geo verändert sich außerdem schon stark wenn man die empfohlenen Sags berücksichtigt. Raderhebungskurve steckt ebenfalls nicht drin. Auf dem Papier sind viele Räder seht ähnlich.
Whatever! Das capra passt bei 1,80 m und ist ein geiles Rad. Kaufen kaufen kaufen


----------



## BikerMike84 (23. Juni 2017)

Also mit 1,80 kann man gut ein L fahren, bei geringer Schrittlänge zur Not mit 125er Stütze.

Das Capra ist ansich kein wirklich langes Bike was Reach / Oberrohr angeht.

Bin ebenfalls 1,80m mit SL 86cm und fahren ein L mit 160er Revive und 40er Vorbau passt perfekt.


----------



## Stricherjunge (23. Juni 2017)

srowaa schrieb:


> Kann mir einer sagen wie ich den neuen Rockerarm erkenne, vll hat einer ein Vergleichsbild?
> Haben alle 2016 Modelle diesen neuen Rockerarm? würde gerne ein Capra CF Rahmen in schwarz kaufen wo in der Grundausstattung der Rock Shox Dämpfer verbaut ist, mein Fox x2 muss da aber platz haben.


Obwohl ich momentan keinen anderen Dämpfer verbauen will würde mich der Unterschied der Rockerarme auch interessieren. Vielleicht kann mal jemand, der den Foxdämpfer original verbaut hat ein paar Detailfotos machen. 
Der Foxdämpfer soll ja aufgrund seiner Toleranzen bis zu 2mm lämger sein. Das finde ich eigentlich nicht viel und wenn ich bei meinem Rad betrachte wie viel Platz da ist sollten 2mm kein Problem sein. Deswegen würde mich der Unterschied interessieren.


----------



## ASt (25. Juni 2017)

Capic Biker schrieb:


> Eine Frage von einen Kollegen.
> Er fährt aktuell ein Bike in 18Zoll mit den Maßen
> Sitzrohr 470
> Oberrohr horizontal 586
> ...


Es wird knapp mit 83 Schritt. Ich habe 85 und musste beim Probefahren von L die Reverb komplett versenken. Revive könnte 10mm retten, wg. 20 weiss nicht.

Der Länge nach würde es passen, wenn nicht zu kurz sein.


----------



## Flash_Matze (25. Juni 2017)

..


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mtb_ul (28. Juni 2017)

Hi Leute, hat von euch schon mal jemand einen Reifen über 2.4 Zoll am Capra getestet? Fahre aktuell 2.4er high Roller, würde gerne auf 2.5 oder höher aufrüsten. Ist da noch genügend Platz im Bereich der Sitzstreben bzw vorne an der Gabelbrücke? Danke schon mal für eure Antworten. Gruß Daniel


----------



## backcountrybonn (29. Juni 2017)

Fahre an einem anderen Bike seit ein paar Tagen den Maxxis Shorty (3C Maxterra) in 2.5 an einer Lyrik 2016, habe noch knapp 1cm Luft zwischen Stollen und Muguard  Maxxis baut halt recht schmall auf, mein Magic Mary in 2.4 war breiter und höher


----------



## mtb_ul (29. Juni 2017)

Sebmic schrieb:


> Fahre an einem anderen Bike seit ein paar Tagen den Maxxis Shorty (3C Maxterra) in 2.5 an einer Lyrik 2016, habe noch knapp 1cm Luft zwischen Stollen und Muguard  Maxxis baut halt recht schmall auf, mein Magic Mary in 2.4 war breiter und höher


Danke für deine Rückmeldung. Der Abstand Stollen-gabelbrücke wird an der Pike (hab ich verbaut) gleich sein wie an ner Lyrik oder? Was hattest du vorher vorne für nen Reifen? Bist du zufrieden mit dem Shorty? Den hatte ich auch schon ins Auge gefasst  Gruß


----------



## latte666 (29. Juni 2017)

Hallo erstmal,

Ich bin Neu hier im Capra Thread,

ich fahre zur Zeit ein Radon Swoop 170 mit Fox Float x Dämpfer und Fox 36 Factory Gabel. Gewicht fahrfertig liegt bei mir so um 87Kg.
Problem an diesem Rad ist dass mir die Geo nicht so gefällt und dass der Float x trotz Spacern öfter durchschlägt.
Nun bin ich die Tage ein Capra in M gefahren was mir sehr gut gefiel. Das aktuelle Modell Capra CF hat einen Monarch + Rc3 verbaut.
Ich lese hier immer dass das Heck sehr Progressiv ist und es kaum bis keine Durchschläge mit dem Dämpfer gibt.
Habe aber etwas Angst dass es trotzdem zu oft vorkommt.
Sollte ich mir lieber gleich die teuerere Capra Variante mit dem X2 Dämpfer mit Hebel und der Fox 36 Gabel holen oder reicht der Monarch + Rc3 wenn man da noch Spacer reinmacht?
Fahre überwiegend heimische Trails die auch hier und da mit Kickern, Tabels und auch Drops bis ca. 2,5Metern gespickt sind.
Ist ja auch ne Preisfrage.

Für ein kurzes Feedback bezüglich dem Durchschlagen des Monarch Plus RC3 wäre ich dankbar.

Gruß Chris


----------



## T-Mos (29. Juni 2017)

Ich fahre einen Capra Rahmen mit dem Monarch und habe keine Probleme. Auch die Freeride in Hürtgenwald ging absolut klar, hatte keinen einzigen Durchschlag. Falls es nicht umbeding Fox sein muss, dann bist du mit dem RS Fahrwerk auch gut bedient. Die Fox Teile sind einfach besser, aber erfordern halt auch wesentlich mehr Arbeit und Feintuning. Davon würde ich es abhängig machen.


----------



## Stricherjunge (29. Juni 2017)

latte666 schrieb:


> Hallo erstmal,
> 
> Ich bin Neu hier im Capra Thread,
> 
> ...



Ob der Hinterbau durchschlägt ist ja weniger eine Frage, von welcher Marke der Dämpfer ist, sondern mehr eine Frage, welche Kraft benötigt wird, um ihn zum Durchschlag zu bringen.
Das Video sollte deine Frage beantworten. Und in den Kommentaren steht auch ein Vergleich zum Swoop 170


----------



## Rischar (29. Juni 2017)

Also mein Capra mit Monarch ist mit ca. 30 % sag noch nie durchgeschlagen. Auch nicht am geisskopf bei allen drops.


----------



## darkrider23 (1. Juli 2017)

Mir ist ein schwarzes Capra doch auf Dauer ein bisschen zu langweilig, daher würde ich gerne ein paar YT Decals in Blau / Cyan haben. Finde nur ausländische Quellen. Habt ihr vielleicht eine Emfehlung, wo ich sowas auch in Deutschland bekomme?


----------



## Black-Down (2. Juli 2017)

Rischar schrieb:


> Die Frage lautet wohl dann, ob ihm ein L Capra passen würde...?
> Ja! Bei 1,80 m definitv L. Ggfs einen kurzen Vorbau verbauen.
> Das sage ich aber nicht aufgrund der Geometrien, sondern aufgrund der Erfahrung beim Capra.
> 
> ...


Also ich bin 183 mit 87 SL fahre das Capra CF in L mit 50er Vorbau und 30mm Riser Lenker,KindShock Lev 125mm
SLX Kurbel 170mm und bin absolut zufrieden!
Kurbeln geht herrlich und Berg ab lässt sich diese Karre richtig genial bewegen...
Wiege mit Klamotten 110 Kg und das Bike nicht ganz 14 Kg


----------



## cdF600 (2. Juli 2017)

Das  Capra funktioniert mit dem Monarch super. Um den Hinterbau bei ca. 30%SAG zum Durchschlagen zu bringen, muss man schon übles anstellen (hab ich noch nicht geschafft). Soo viel besser kann der Fox nicht sein, dass sich die teure Umrüstung lohnt.
Ein Bekannter hatte üble Probleme beim Abstimmen des Swoop. Er hat den Vivid Air mit Token zugepflastert um das Durchschlagen in den Griff zu bekommen. Da scheint die Abstimmung Hinterbau zu Dämpfer bei ungünstigenm Gewichtsverhältnis nicht zu stimmen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## T-Mos (2. Juli 2017)

cdF600 schrieb:


> Das  Capra funktioniert mit dem Monarch super. Um den Hinterbau bei ca. 30%SAG zum Durchschlagen zu bringen, muss man schon übles anstellen (hab ich noch nicht geschafft). Soo viel besser kann der Fox nicht sein, dass sich die teure Umrüstung lohnt.
> Ein Bekannter hatte üble Probleme beim Abstimmen des Swoop. Er hat den Vivid Air mit Token zugepflastert um das Durchschlagen in den Griff zu bekommen. Da scheint die Abstimmung Hinterbau zu Dämpfer bei ungünstigenm Gewichtsverhältnis nicht zu stimmen.



Das ist auch ein nicht zu vernachlässigender Punkt. Ich hatte vorher ein Strive mit einem CC DB Air und kann keinen übermäßigen Performanceunterschied feststellen. Ein Stück weit natürlich schon, aber es ist wesentlich mehr Arbeit alles einzustellen, mehr Arbeit zu servicen usw.. Da ich für mich germerkt habe, dass ich beim Enduro diesen Unterschied grade zu dem Preis nicht brauche. Beim DH ist es ein aderes Blatt, aber so bleibe ich beim Monarch.


----------



## Black-Down (2. Juli 2017)

im


T-Mos schrieb:


> Das ist auch ein nicht zu vernachlässigender Punkt. Ich hatte vorher ein Strive mit einem CC DB Air und kann keinen übermäßigen Performanceunterschied feststellen. Ein Stück weit natürlich schon, aber es ist wesentlich mehr Arbeit alles einzustellen, mehr Arbeit zu servicen usw.. Da ich für mich germerkt habe, dass ich beim Enduro diesen Unterschied grade zu dem Preis nicht brauche. Beim DH ist es ein aderes Blatt, aber so bleibe ich beim Monarch.


im Endeffekt ist es Geschmacksache was man bevorzug....CDDB Air im DH Bike hatte fast so gute Performance wie der X2 Float, der Vivid dagegen hatte mich überhaupt nicht überzeugt.
im Capra war der geliebte X2 drin.


----------



## impressive (3. Juli 2017)

hatte ursprünglich den Monarch im Capra, und jetzt den X2

bergab ein immenser Unterschied, für mich hat sich die Nachrüstung gelohnt


----------



## latte666 (3. Juli 2017)

Hallo,

danke für das Feedback bezüglich der Dämpfer. Wird dann wohl eher ein Capra cf mit Fox x2. Denke der hat wesentlich mehr Potential. Ausserdem bin ich auch ein wenig Fox Fan ;-))
Ab wann beginnt eigentlich in etwa der Abverkauf der 2017er Modelle?

Gruß


----------



## mtb_ul (5. Juli 2017)

Hi Leute,
Ich wollte heute an meinem 2x11 Sram Gx Schaltwerk den Schaltzug fixieren und habe leider festgestellt dass die Schraube durch dreht ohne dass sich der Schaltzug fixiert  ich kann die Schraube drehen wie ich will, es tut sich nix... Im Sram Manual steht dazu leider auch nix Hilfreiches. Weiß jemand wie ich die Schraube raus bekomme und eventuell ersetzen kann? Oder muss ich den kompletten Umwerfer tauschen, da das Gewinde defekt ist? Danke schon mal für eure Antworten. Gruß Daniel


----------



## Sven87 (5. Juli 2017)

Moin!
Das Gewinde ist jetzt erst mal hin!
Dreh die Schraube so als würdest du sie raus drehen wollen und drücke kräftig von hinten gegen!
Dann kannst du das Gewinde eigentlich nachschneiden lassen, ist ja nichts sicherheitsrelevantes


----------



## Markus-Freeride (5. Juli 2017)

Sven87 schrieb:


> Moin!
> Das Gewinde ist jetzt erst mal hin!
> Dreh die Schraube so als würdest du sie raus drehen wollen und drücke kräftig von hinten gegen!
> Dann kannst du das Gewinde eigentlich nachschneiden lassen, ist ja nichts sicherheitsrelevantes


Nachschneiden wird da nix mehr wenn die Schraube schon rund dreht. Entweder größeres Gewibde schneiden oder durchbohren und mit längerer Schraube und Extra Mutter retten. Oder aber ... Zeit auf 1x11 zu wechseln


----------



## Markus-Freeride (5. Juli 2017)

Habe heute übrigens eine 170er Rockshox Reverb montiert, in Verbindung mit dem neuen Hebel. Richtig gut
Die 170er passt ab Rahmengröße L perfekt, man kann sie kpl. in das Satteleohr einschieben. Bei meiner Schrittlänge von 87 cm habe ich sie knapp 0.5 cm rausgezogen. Nur zur Info, falls jemand über die Umrüstung nachdenkt. Die zwei Zentimeter hören sich nicht viel an, man merkt sie aber deutlich


----------



## ulrichsturm (7. Juli 2017)

Da ich selber im Vorfeld meines Kaufes fleissig zum Thema Rahmengröße recherchiert habe, will ich hier kurz meine Erfahrungen wiedergeben: 
Habe ein Capra AL in XL bestellt bei einer Größe von 188cm und SL von 89cm. 
Mit meiner Größe lag ich genau zwischen L und XL, so dass ich bei YT anrief um nachzufragen, woraufhin mir zum XLer Rahmen geraten wurde.
Gesagt, getan und seit einer Woche steht der schicke schwarz-gelbe Racer bei mir.
Was soll ich sagen: XL passt perfekt. Kleiner dürfte das Rad nicht sein, es fährt sich bereits sehr verspielt bei gleichzeitiger Laufruhe.
Auch im Vergleich zu meinem alten Radon Slide 150 (Größe 20) habe ich endlich das Gefühl, auf der richtigen Größe zu sitzen - hatte ich früher doch häufiger bei High-Speed Passagen Probleme mit der Fahrstabilität. 
Ich hoffe, ich konnte weiterhelfen und helfe sonst auch gerne weiter.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Rothaarsteiger (7. Juli 2017)

ulrichsturm schrieb:


> Da ich selber im Vorfeld meines Kaufes fleissig zum Thema Rahmengröße recherchiert habe, will ich hier kurz meine Erfahrungen wiedergeben:
> Habe ein Capra AL in XL bestellt bei einer Größe von 188cm und SL von 89cm.
> Mit meiner Größe lag ich genau zwischen L und XL, so dass ich bei YT anrief um nachzufragen, woraufhin mir zum XLer Rahmen geraten wurde.
> Gesagt, getan und seit einer Woche steht der schicke schwarz-gelbe Racer bei mir.
> ...



Das liegt aber auch daran, dass beide genannten Bikes einen eher moderaten Reach haben. Die "moderneren" Bikes haben einen längeren Reach, der mehr Laufruhe zumindest suggeriert. Dazu kommt, dass der Lenkwinkel des Capra um 2 Grad flacher als der des Slide ist. Klar fühlt sich das auf den genannten High-Speed-Passagen deutlich komfortabler an.


----------



## ulrichsturm (7. Juli 2017)

Rothaarsteiger schrieb:


> Das liegt aber auch daran, dass beide genannten Bikes einen eher moderaten Reach haben. Die "moderneren" Bikes haben einen längeren Reach, der mehr Laufruhe zumindest suggeriert. Dazu kommt, dass der Lenkwinkel des Capra um 2 Grad flacher als der des Slide ist. Klar fühlt sich das auf den genannten High-Speed-Passagen deutlich komfortabler an.



In der Tat, der Lenkwinkel macht viel aus. Trotzdem ist das Capra ein wenig größer und fühlt sich insgesamt deutlich besser an. Aber ich kann nicht ausschließen, dass da auch ein wenig Begeisterung für das "Neue" mitschwingt


----------



## watzel (7. Juli 2017)

Hallo,
das untere Kugellager von Steuersatz kann ich in axialer Richtung mit bloßer Fingerkraft leicht hoch und runter bewegen. Es sitzt also nicht als Presspassung im Rahmen.
 Ist das so gewollt? Ich habe mich jedenfalls etwas erschrocken...


----------



## ale2812 (7. Juli 2017)

cdF600 schrieb:


> Das  Capra funktioniert mit dem Monarch super. Um den Hinterbau bei ca. 30%SAG zum Durchschlagen zu bringen, muss man schon übles anstellen (hab ich noch nicht geschafft). Soo viel besser kann der Fox nicht sein, dass sich die teure Umrüstung lohnt.
> Ein Bekannter hatte üble Probleme beim Abstimmen des Swoop. Er hat den Vivid Air mit Token zugepflastert um das Durchschlagen in den Griff zu bekommen. Da scheint die Abstimmung Hinterbau zu Dämpfer bei ungünstigenm Gewichtsverhältnis nicht zu stimmen.


ich bin aus neugier auf den fox x2 float umgestiegen und kann die super funktion des monarch nur unterstreichen.

letztlich ist der monarch ein super enduro dämpfer, da sehr viel lsc ein ungewolltes arbeiten beim pedalieren verhindert und das capra dadurch eine ganze ecke spritziger ist. dieser vorteil ist dann aber auch der nachteil des monarch: überdämpftes reagieren auf kleine wurzeln, kleine unebenheiten. außerdem muss man die lsr sehr schnell fahren, um den dämpfer nicht noch träger auf kleinigkeiten reagieren zu lassen - das ist nicht in jeder situation die beste einstellung. ich persönlich wäre auch gerne mehr hsr gefahren. außerdem ging der dämpfer mit dem federwegbereich zw 40 bis 70% etwas verschwenderisch um, das dürfte aber was mit der kennlinie des 2014ner monarch zu tun haben. 

der fox verleiht zwar dem capra auch kein bügelbrett feeling, reagiert aber besser auf kleinste unebenheiten und ist auch insbesondere im sattelsitzend wesentlich komfortabler.

ich kurriere noch ein knochenbruch aus, daher sind meine erfahrungen bisher begrenzt. aber mein eindruck bisher ist, dass der fox im mittleren federwegsbereich höher steht. ich werde bei interesse, in ein paar wochen auch etwas zum DH verhalten sagen können, bisher lass ich es noch zu ruhig angehen, um da ernsthafte erkenntnisse ziehen zu können.




srowaa schrieb:


> Kann mir einer sagen wie ich den neuen Rockerarm erkenne, vll hat einer ein Vergleichsbild?
> Haben alle 2016 Modelle diesen neuen Rockerarm? würde gerne ein Capra CF Rahmen in schwarz kaufen wo in der Grundausstattung der Rock Shox Dämpfer verbaut ist, mein Fox x2 muss da aber platz haben.



ich habe in einem 2015er capra den dämpfer problemlos verbauen können.


----------



## T-Mos (12. Juli 2017)

Hi, 
Muss leider nach nem Crash mein Schaltauge wechseln. Ersatz ist vorhanden, aber ich bekomme das alte nicht runter. 
Nur um zu überprüfen, ob ich nichts falsch mache.. 19er Schlüssel und auf der Antriebsseite außen die Schraube rausdrehen?! 
Sonst irgendwelche Tipps? Denn mit mehr Kraft habe ich gefühlt die Kettenstrebe in der Hand.
Cheers, T-Mos


----------



## Castroper (12. Juli 2017)

So wäre eine Möglichkeit.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## T-Mos (12. Juli 2017)

OK, Thema ist durch.. Da YT sich scheinbar gedacht hat, das Schrauben nicht stabil sein müssen, ist sie KOMPLETT RUND. Habe jede Kante auf eins rund gedrückt, ohne abzurutschen und das mit nem passenden Schlüssel. Da scheint die Schraube sehr hochwertig zu sein für schlappe 20€


----------



## frank70 (12. Juli 2017)

die achse ist der schlüssel !


----------



## Black-Down (12. Juli 2017)

T-Mos schrieb:


> OK, Thema ist durch.. Da YT sich scheinbar gedacht hat, das Schrauben nicht stabil sein müssen, ist sie KOMPLETT RUND. Habe jede Kante auf eins rund gedrückt, ohne abzurutschen und das mit nem passenden Schlüssel. Da scheint die Schraube sehr hochwertig zu sein für schlappe 20€


gaaanz einfach und mal lesen


----------



## T-Mos (12. Juli 2017)

Das Video würde mir nicht angezeigt, aber ist draußen.. danke für die Hilfe!
Dann weiß ich ja fürs nächste Mal bescheid..


----------



## BikerMike84 (13. Juli 2017)

latte666 schrieb:


> danke für das Feedback bezüglich der Dämpfer. Wird dann wohl eher ein Capra cf mit Fox x2. Denke der hat wesentlich mehr Potential. Ausserdem bin ich auch ein wenig Fox Fan ;-))
> Ab wann beginnt eigentlich in etwa der Abverkauf der 2017er Modelle?



Kannst auch die günstigere Ausstattung nehmen und gleich nen Coil reinhängen.

Hier mal mein CF als Selbstaufbau mit 180er Fox 36 und Marzocchi Moto Coil mit 170mm

Rahmengröße L mit 160er Bikyoke Revive mit SL86 passt perfekt!


----------



## huldrich (13. Juli 2017)

Jetzt noch die Magura MT5 ran, MRP Ramp Control rein und fertig ist die Ziege...


----------



## manu843 (14. Juli 2017)

Hallo zusammen, 

Vor ein paar Tagen mein capra al Comp bekommen.
Hab heute festgestellt damit die Kette wenn ich das größte ritzel fahre sprich kleinster Gang, die Kette so "schief" nach hinten geht damit diese an der oberen (e13) kefü schleift! Sobald das kleinste ritzel sprich der schwerste Gang drin ist und die Kette fast geradlinig nach hinten läuft, läuft die Kette schön mittig! Wenn ich die Kurbel in den Leerlauf drehe sprich nach hinten laufen lass, springt auch die Kette 2 Gänge runter Bzw. Höher! Hatte jemand das gleiche Problem?

Lösung, einschleifen lassen oder muss ich was an den beilagscheiben verändern? Es sind 2 (dünne, dicke) beilagscheiben pro arretierung dazwischen insgesamt sind es 3 arretierungen (Schrauben).


----------



## Rischar (14. Juli 2017)

Dieses Kettenspringen habe ich bei schimpanso und sram 11fach Schaltungen festgestellt. Ist wohl normal. Ich habe mich dran gewöhnt. 
Außerdem: wer rückwärts tritt, verliert! 

Ich würde versuchen die Kettenführung zu justieren. Bis das Material abgeschliffen ist, kann's dauern.


----------



## manu843 (14. Juli 2017)

Danke für die schnelle Antwort!

Ich werds mal mit justieren versuchen. Indem ich dünnere beilagscheiben verwende damit die obere Führung näher zum Rahmen kommt!

Seh ich das richtig, die Führung kann nur justiert werden indem ich beilagscheiben Wechsel an den 3 arretierungsschrauben oder gibt es noch andere Möglichkeiten? 
Die Position zu verändern durch verdrehen wird es wohl nicht beheben?


----------



## Rischar (14. Juli 2017)

manu843 schrieb:


> Danke für die schnelle Antwort!
> 
> Ich werds mal mit justieren versuchen. Indem ich dünnere beilagscheiben verwende damit die obere Führung näher zum Rahmen kommt!
> 
> ...


Ja, das ist immer bisschen fummelig 
Nein, andere Möglichkeit gibt's nicht.

Nein, dein Problem wird es nicht lösen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## manu843 (15. Juli 2017)

So und jetzt knackt der Hinterbau nach der 2. Ausfahrt und ca 20 km.
Kann es nicht genau lokalisieren, auf alle Fälle wenn ich mich aufs Bike setze oder ich stehe, der Sattel ist zwischen den Oberschenkeln und nun über den Lenker Kräfte nach links und rechts anwende knackt es, wenn ich das Sattelrohr anfasse ist es auch spürbar sowie am Dämpfer, gibt es was bekanntes über die variostütze oder Dämpfer, Bzw. Allgemein Buchsen im Hinterbau?

Ich weiß, Ferndiagnose ist sehr schwer... Lager hab ich mal noch gefettet.


----------



## Stricherjunge (16. Juli 2017)

Hast du die Bolzen auch gesäubert und gefettet?


----------



## manu843 (16. Juli 2017)

Nach 20 km das Fahrrad zerlegen und fetten? Dein Ernst?!


----------



## Castroper (16. Juli 2017)

manu843 schrieb:


> Nach 20 km das Fahrrad zerlegen und fetten? Dein Ernst?!



Ich fette jedes Fahrrad nach dem Kauf....du wirst dich wundern wo die Firmen Geld sparen wollen.


----------



## Stricherjunge (16. Juli 2017)

Die Bolzen waren bei mir vollkommen trocken. Macht auch Sinn die zu fetten, wenn du in nem Jahr alles stressfrei auseinander bauen willst.


----------



## Windwalker (16. Juli 2017)

manu843 schrieb:


> So und jetzt knackt der Hinterbau nach der 2. Ausfahrt und ca 20 km.
> Kann es nicht genau lokalisieren, auf alle Fälle wenn ich mich aufs Bike setze oder ich stehe, der Sattel ist zwischen den Oberschenkeln und nun über den Lenker Kräfte nach links und rechts anwende knackt es, wenn ich das Sattelrohr anfasse ist es auch spürbar sowie am Dämpfer, gibt es was bekanntes über die variostütze oder Dämpfer, Bzw. Allgemein Buchsen im Hinterbau?
> 
> Ich weiß, Ferndiagnose ist sehr schwer... Lager hab ich mal noch gefettet.



Hi,

ich hatte mit meinem Capra 2017 das gleiche Problem (mit Carbonrahmen): Nach vielem hin und her und langem Suchen, habe ich festgestellt, dass die Hauptlager im Rahmen nicht richtig zugezogen waren. Habe diese mit dem richtigen Drehmoment festgezogen (da ging noch einiges zu den vorgegebenen Werten - Drehmomentwerte stehen auf den Lagerschrauben drauf), seit dem ist Ruhe.

Schade, dass die Rahmenlager im Auslieferungszustand nicht sauber "verschraubt" sind.

Übrigens: Die Lagerschrauben nicht (!) fetten, sonst kannst Du nach einigen Ausfahren gleich wieder anziehen (vor allem nicht bei Carbon).


----------



## manu843 (16. Juli 2017)

Hab die Lager mal gefettet.
Die sattelstütze gereinigt und ebenfalls gefettet nun ist es weg, ich glaub das lag an der sattelstütze. Naja abwarten, bei meinem Glück knarzt es morgen wieder
Die Schrauben hab ich alle noch nachgezogen. Waren eigentlich bis auf eine alle vorbildlich festgezogen.

Danke schon mal für eure Hilfe, ist mein erstes fully und natürlich wenn man sich  in dieser Preisspanne was kauft ist man sehr überempfindlich!


----------



## mavis (16. Juli 2017)

Abend feunde! Konnte noch ein letztes capra Al vom Vorjahr ergattern in xl! Gibt es hier Fahrer ab 190cm Körpergröße? Hab jetzt gelesen das für solche Mutanten xl noch zu klein sein soll? Danke euch schon mal


----------



## jokomen (17. Juli 2017)

190, Schrittlänge 91, XL passt super... allerdings original Sattelstütze bis Maximalmarkierung herausgezogen.....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## manu843 (17. Juli 2017)

jokomen schrieb:


> 190, Schrittlänge 91, XL passt super... allerdings original Sattelstütze bis Maximalmarkierung herausgezogen.....



Kann mich nur anschließen, fährt sich gut. Evtl könnte noch ein längerer Vorbau dran, aber diese Saison mal noch so fahren.


----------



## mavis (17. Juli 2017)

Danke euch für die antwort! Hat sich aber erstmal erledigt! Haben mir meine Bestellung storniert! Logistikfehler


----------



## latte666 (19. Juli 2017)

Hallo,  
ich habe mir jetzt nach reichlicher Überlegung ein Capra cf pro bestellt. Freu mich schon riesig drauf.
Frage.: 
Sind beim x2 Dämpfer die Volumenspacer dabei oder muss man die separat kaufen? 
Wieviel sind generell bei Auslieferung schon in der Kammer? Kann hierzu jemand was sagen?
Gruß


----------



## Stubenkueken (19. Juli 2017)

Sind leider keine dabei. Wieviele drin sind hab ich noch nicht nachgesehen


----------



## Klabauterman (21. Juli 2017)

Hab heute mein capra pro Race bekommen und freudig ausgepackt.... sind meine ersten Luftfederelemente...
Gabel kein Problem. Beim Dämpfer musste ich relativ viel Luftdruck reinpumpen... so 290-300 psi, damit ich. 20-25% sag hab....
Wiege mit voller Ausstattung ~80kg
Erscheint mir egtl weng viel Druck... ist ja schon das Maximum.


----------



## zichl (21. Juli 2017)

Klabauterman schrieb:


> Hab heute mein capra pro Race bekommen und freudig ausgepackt.... sind meine ersten Luftfederelemente...
> Gabel kein Problem. Beim Dämpfer musste ich relativ viel Luftdruck reinpumpen... so 290-300 psi, damit ich. 20-25% sag hab....
> Wiege mit voller Ausstattung ~80kg
> Erscheint mir egtl weng viel Druck... ist ja schon das Maximum.


Das Capra fährt man auch eher mit 30% sag. Nur mal so am Rande...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ale2812 (22. Juli 2017)

ich wollte hier nochmal meine lehre aus dem tretlager wechsel kundtun - leider hatte ich erst bestellt und dann das lager ausgeschlagen:

das capra hat keine durchgehende bohrung, sondern im mittleren bereich einen kleinen steg aus  alu. dieser verhindert, dass bspw dieses tretlager reinpasen würde:






dieses passt aber wieder, da der mittlere bereich schmal genug ist:


----------



## ale2812 (22. Juli 2017)

Klabauterman schrieb:


> Hab heute mein capra pro Race bekommen und freudig ausgepackt.... sind meine ersten Luftfederelemente...
> Gabel kein Problem. Beim Dämpfer musste ich relativ viel Luftdruck reinpumpen... so 290-300 psi, damit ich. 20-25% sag hab....
> Wiege mit voller Ausstattung ~80kg
> Erscheint mir egtl weng viel Druck... ist ja schon das Maximum.


auch nach mehrmaligen durchfedern? das mit den zwei luftkammern ist bekannt?


----------



## Klabauterman (22. Juli 2017)

ale2812 schrieb:


> auch nach mehrmaligen durchfedern? das mit den zwei luftkammern ist bekannt?


Jaaa... vllt lag es auch an der Uhrzeit, bei der ich  das einstellen wollte 
Hab jetzt 190~200 psi drin und ~30% sag. Highspeeddruckstufe sowohl an der Gabel als auch am Dämpfer ganz offen....  fand es so heute am Trail ganz gut. Kein Durchschlag... bei einem Flachen ~ 1m drop , ist an Gabel und Dämpfer noch n kleiner kleiner Puffer dann da.

Aber das capra fährt sich schon deutlich spritziger aber auch straffer als mein altes sxtrail


----------



## Rischar (22. Juli 2017)

Klabauterman schrieb:


> Jaaa... vllt lag es auch an der Uhrzeit, bei der ich  das einstellen wollte
> Hab jetzt 190~200 psi drin und ~30% sag. Highspeeddruckstufe sowohl an der Gabel als auch am Dämpfer ganz offen....  fand es so heute am Trail ganz gut. Kein Durchschlag... bei einem Flachen ~ 1m drop , ist an Gabel und Dämpfer noch n kleiner kleiner Puffer dann da.
> 
> Aber das capra fährt sich schon deutlich spritziger aber auch straffer als mein altes sxtrail


Interessant. Berichte mal mehr über den Vergleich.
Beim ersten Capra Parkbesuch kam mir vom handling her das sx trail in den Sinn nur eben deutlich leichter und agiler. Aber hart ran genommen werden will das capra auch: D


----------



## BeePee (23. Juli 2017)

Ich würde gerne folgende Reifenkombi ausprobieren:
VR: Maxxis Shorty TR Exo MaxTerra 2.5
HR: Maxxis Minion DHF TR Exo Dual 2.5

Kann mir jemand sagen, ob die Wide Tail Reifen mit den DT Swiss E1900 Spline funktionieren? Laut Maxxis HP klappt es einwandfrei mit Innenmaßen von 30-40mm, aber die haben nur 25mm. Ist das mehr oder weniger egal oder wäre das Murks?


----------



## cdF600 (24. Juli 2017)

@ale2812:
was ist das passende genau für eines und wo hast Du das bezogen??
Passt das zur Turbine-Kurbel?


----------



## TheGoOn (24. Juli 2017)

BeePee schrieb:


> Ich würde gerne folgende Reifenkombi ausprobieren:
> VR: Maxxis Shorty TR Exo MaxTerra 2.5
> HR: Maxxis Minion DHF TR Exo Dual 2.5
> 
> Kann mir jemand sagen, ob die Wide Tail Reifen mit den DT Swiss E1900 Spline funktionieren? Laut Maxxis HP klappt es einwandfrei mit Innenmaßen von 30-40mm, aber die haben nur 25mm. Ist das mehr oder weniger egal oder wäre das Murks?



Super Kombi für weiche, matschige, schlammige Bodenverhältnisse! Für trockene, harte, staubige Trails würd ich aber was anderes nehmen. Ich hab für das VR dann den DHF und fürs HR den Agressor.
Wobei ich mich nicht entscheiden kann ob ich den agressor wieder runternehme um den highroller drauf mache ...


----------



## BeePee (24. Juli 2017)

vielen Dank @TheGoOn 
Habe zwar gelesen das soll ne super Allround-Kombi für alle Verhältnisse sein, aber schaue mir Deine Tipps gerne genauer an.

Aber wie gesagt ist mein Hauptproblem im Moment, dass ich nicht weiß ob generell 2,5er Schlappen auf meine Felge passen. Weißt Du darüber vielleicht etwas? YT selbst war sich auch nicht sicher... daher bräuchte ich jemanden der hier etwas Ahnung hat.


----------



## BikerMike84 (24. Juli 2017)

BeePee schrieb:


> Kann mir jemand sagen, ob die Wide Tail Reifen mit den DT Swiss E1900 Spline funktionieren? Laut Maxxis HP klappt es einwandfrei mit Innenmaßen von 30-40mm, aber die haben nur 25mm. Ist das mehr oder weniger egal oder wäre das Murks?



Ne kannst machen, sind dann halt etwas bauchiger, aber die fallen eh recht schmal aus, hab auch nen 2.5er Shorty und 2.4er DHR2 in WT auf Felgen mit MW23,5/ Breit 28mm, bisher keine Probleme.

Für Trocken kann ich nur die E13 Reifen empfehlen, find die einfach Spitze gerade von der Dämpfung und Grip.


----------



## darkrider23 (25. Juli 2017)

BikerMike84 schrieb:


> Für Trocken kann ich nur die E13 Reifen empfehlen, find die einfach Spitze gerade von der Dämpfung und Grip.



Bin von den Dingern auch seeehr angetan! war anfangs skeptisch, aber würde mir (trotz des gesalzenen Preises) wahrscheinlich beim nächsten Mal die Reifen nochmal holen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## BeePee (25. Juli 2017)

Danke @BikerMike84, das wollte ich wissen.
Die E13 klingen schon recht cool, da hat mich aber die Info mit dem höheren Rollwiderstand etwas abgeschreckt. Mal gucken


----------



## BikerMike84 (25. Juli 2017)

BeePee schrieb:


> aber die Info mit dem höheren Rollwiderstand etwas abgeschreckt



Klar rollen die jetz net wie nen Pacestar am HR. Aber zu nem Minion DHR2 in Dual find ichs etwas zäher, ähnlich dem 3C MaxxTerra am HR.

Dafür hat man nen klasse Reifen, dessen Verschleiss sich bei Mischwald echt in Grenzen hält. Egal ob TRS+ odr Race Compund.


----------



## ale2812 (25. Juli 2017)

cdF600 schrieb:


> @ale2812:
> was ist das passende genau für eines und wo hast Du das bezogen??
> Passt das zur Turbine-Kurbel?


Ja, passt 

https://www.bike24.de/1.php?content...6]=1;pgc[10624][10625]=1;pgc[61]=10622;page=2


----------



## BikerMike84 (26. Juli 2017)

Ich hab das von Race Face im Capra CF mit der SIXC Kurbel mit 24mm Welle


----------



## loam (26. Juli 2017)

Hab mittlerweile auch son lästiges Knacken bei der Standard Turbine/Lager Kombo am Al Comp. Liegt das an dem Preload Ring?


----------



## Kuba1907 (26. Juli 2017)

Servus zusammen,

Ich fahre derzeit ein Giant Trance 3 aus 2015, welches ich im Februar 2016 als Einstiegsbike gekauft und nach und nach aufgerüstet habe (Pike RCT3, Variostütze, Laufradsatz, sLX Bremsen). Bin damit Recht zufrieden, aber die 140mm hinten empfinde ich machmal als etwas wenig.
Schiele schon die ganze Zeit aufs Capra Al Comp 2017. Ein tolles Bike mit super Ausstattung zu einem fairen Preis. Nun hätte ich aber auch die Möglichkeit an ein gebrauchtes Vorjahres Modell zu kommen. Die Geometrie hat sich ja nicht verändert, lediglich die Ausstattung ist anders. Während das neue Capra die Lyric RC und den X1 Antrieb verbaut hat, kommt das alte mit der RCT3 Version der Gabel daher und schaltet mit GX Komponenten, Variostütze Reverb statt E13. Machen die Teile so einen Unterschied und was würdet ihr bevorzugen?
Eine Probefahrt muss ich natürlich auch erstmal machen, da ich bisher noch auf keinen YT gesessen hab. 
Danke schonmal für eure Hilfe


----------



## cdF600 (26. Juli 2017)

@ale2812:
Danke!
Ist aber nur für 24mm Achsen.
Die Neueren haben eine 30mm Achse. 

Gibt es so ineinander verschraubte auch für 30mm Achsen?
Weiß das zufällig jemand?


----------



## Kuba1907 (26. Juli 2017)

Ach ja, noch paar Infos zum Profil ;-)
Fahre größtenteils den Flowtrail Stromberg, Schläferskopf und Bikepark Beerfelden, im Urlaub dann Nauders, Saalbach.


----------



## BeePee (26. Juli 2017)

BikerMike84 schrieb:


> Klar rollen die jetz net wie nen Pacestar am HR. Aber zu nem Minion DHR2 in Dual find ichs etwas zäher, ähnlich dem 3C MaxxTerra am HR.
> 
> Dafür hat man nen klasse Reifen, dessen Verschleiss sich bei Mischwald echt in Grenzen hält. Egal ob TRS+ odr Race Compund.


super, danke für die Tipps. Muss noch so viel ausprobieren.
Ich überlege mir noch 1 oder 2 Tage ob ich so viel für nen Reifen ausgeben will ;-)

@Kuba1907 
als Besitzer des 2016er Capra würde ich zwar auch die aktuelle Ausstattung bevorzugen. Aber zufrieden bin ich trotzdem mit der Vorjahresausstattung. GX/Reverb machen keine Probleme und nen Lock für die Gabel braucht man mMn nicht. Aber wenn der Mehrpreis egal ist, würde ich auch das Neue nehmen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## BikerMike84 (26. Juli 2017)

Kuba1907 schrieb:


> Eine Probefahrt muss ich natürlich auch erstmal machen, da ich bisher noch auf keinen YT gesessen hab.



Wenn der Preis und Zustand passt würd ich das gebrauchte nehmen. Über die E13 Stütze hab ich auch nicht so gutes gelesen, über die alten Reverb allerdings a net, denk das ist Glücksache.

Pike oder Lyrik, ganz klar Lyrik, da steifer und etwas mehr Federweg.

GX oder XO denke das macht nicht so den Unterschied.


----------



## Rookie4live (26. Juli 2017)

Moin,
da mir die Guide R am AL nicht so zusagen, da die Kolben rumzicken und ich den Druckpunkt nicht verstellen kann überlege ich mir nun Magura MT7 zu bestellen.
Leider keinen Plan welche Adapter ich benötige.
Ich schätze mal vorne den folgenden:
https://www.bike-components.de/de/Magura/Adapter-QM26-fuer-PM-auf-PM-VR-HR-203-mm-p44798/
aber hinten?
kann mir wer weiterhelfen oder hat schon Erfahrungen mit den MT7 am Capra gemacht?
besten Dank


----------



## BikerMike84 (26. Juli 2017)

Fahr die MT5 am Capra, kommt drauf an welche Scheibengröße, hinten sollte ja ne 180er ohne Adapter gefahren werden können.

Welche Bremsscheiben und Gabel du hast ist auch wichtig.


----------



## Rookie4live (26. Juli 2017)

Hab das Capra noch so wie es ausgeliefert wurde. Also vorne die Lyrik, wollte vorne und hinten die 203er Scheiben von Magura montieren.


----------



## Ben99 (26. Juli 2017)

Ben99 schrieb:


> Ich habe die MT5 mit 203er Scheiben vorne und hinten montiert. Du benötigst dafür die Adapter QM42 und QM26.



An einem 2015er AL mit Pike. Adapter sollten aber auch bei dir passen.


----------



## Kuba1907 (26. Juli 2017)

So, das Rad ist verkauft.da war ich wohl leider zu spät. Naja....

Trotzdem find ich das Rad echt super. Kommt einer von euch mit einem Capra Al Comp zufällig aus Wiesbaden und Umgebung und würde mich mal Probesitzen lassen?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Ghostrider-KH (27. Juli 2017)

Hi Kuba1907,
komme aus der nahen Umgebung Bingen und habe das AL Comp in L wenn Dir das weiterhilft.....

Gruß
Markus


----------



## Kuba1907 (27. Juli 2017)

@Ghostrider-KH : Danke für dein Angebot. Hinten wäre auch kein Problem. Aber jetzt so du es sagst, fällt mir auf, dass ich vergessen habe die Größe anzugeben  
Ich selbst bin 173, laut YT genau der Kandidat für M. Ein L Rahmen wäre da wahrscheinlich zu groß für mich, oder?


----------



## Ghostrider-KH (27. Juli 2017)

Ausm Bauch raus würde ich sagen JA. Bin selbst 1,82 und L ist perfekt. Kannst aber trotzdem gern mal Probefahren wenn Du willst.........


----------



## BikerMike84 (27. Juli 2017)

Kuba1907 schrieb:


> Ich selbst bin 173, laut YT genau der Kandidat für M. Ein L Rahmen wäre da wahrscheinlich zu groß für mich, oder?



Kommt drauf an wie die 1,73m verteilt sind, bei großer SL kannst auch das L nehmen mit kurzem Vorbau, Oberrohr ist ja auch net so lang.

Fahre mit 1,80m und SL 86cm nen L mit 40er Vorbau und 160er Revive Stütze (komplett versenkt) passt perfekt.


----------



## ale2812 (27. Juli 2017)

BikerMike84 schrieb:


> Kommt drauf an wie die 1,73m verteilt sind, bei großer SL kannst auch das L nehmen mit kurzem Vorbau, Oberrohr ist ja auch net so lang.
> 
> Fahre mit 1,80m und SL 86cm nen L mit 40er Vorbau und 160er Revive Stütze (komplett versenkt) passt perfekt.


und bei kurzer SL dann M weil der oberkörper folglich länger ist? so richtig logisch ist das nicht.
lange SL, kurzer OK -> M


----------



## BikerMike84 (27. Juli 2017)

ale2812 schrieb:


> und bei kurzer SL dann M weil der oberkörper folglich länger ist? so richtig logisch ist das nicht.
> lange SL, kurzer OK -> M



jein das ist alles Geschmacksache und gerade beim Capra (welches wiklich net lang ausfällt) ist die Aussage schwer.


----------



## Kuba1907 (27. Juli 2017)

Dann probier ich beides mal aus =)


----------



## ale2812 (28. Juli 2017)

Kuba1907 schrieb:


> Dann probier ich beides mal aus =)


Mit 173 passt M natürlich wunderbar, erst recht mit relativ langen Beinen. L würde ich erst ab 178 in Betracht ziehen und selbst da nach den Vorlieben entscheiden. Bei M hast du ein wunderbar ausbalanciertes bike mit genug laufruhe, auf dem du sitzend nicht zu gestreckt sitzt. Falls du aber aufrechtes sitzen nicht mögen solltest, bspw weil du vom rennrad fahren anderes gewohnt bist, dann wäre bei extrem langen beinen L denkbar. Du kannst aber selber lesen, dass bikermike84 trotz 7cm mehr Größe bzgl der Sitzrohrlänge am Anschlag ist und auch zu gestreckt saß mit dem orginal vorbau, von daher ist L höchst unwahrscheinlich.


----------



## kosh_hh (28. Juli 2017)

Fahre bei 174 und 86 SL das M mit 40er Vorbau. L bei 173 kann ich mir nicht vorstellen, außer bei extrem langen Oberkörper. Dann wird es allerdings knapp mit der Sattelstütze 


Grade unterwegs mit so einem Mobilgerät


----------



## T-Mos (28. Juli 2017)

Ich bin so ca. 182cm groß und fahre ein L mit nem 50er Vorbau. Habe mir aber schon einen 35mm bestellt, da 50 einfach zu lang ist. Ein Freund ist 172-174 groß (schätzungsweise) und findet mein Rad zu groß. Er würde sich wenn ein Capra in M kaufen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Flash_Matze (28. Juli 2017)

.


----------



## Capic Biker (29. Juli 2017)

Bin 180 und hab 83er Schritt. Hab das L mit 50er Vorbau und die 150er Stütze ist knapp 2cm raus. 
War jetzt eine ganze Woche Saalbach und bin mega begeistert von dem Rad.
Aber die E13 Reifen Rollen schon bescheiden, das machen die mit Grip wieder gut.


----------



## loam (30. Juli 2017)

Hab mir die Gx Eagle Gruppe bestellt fürs aktuelle Al Comp. Meint ihr man kann ohne Kettenführung fahren dann (sram Kurbel x sync), oder besser ersma dranlassen?
Hätte man halt noch den taco.


----------



## ale2812 (30. Juli 2017)

kommt auf das einsatzgebiet, speed und wetter an.

als schönwetterfahrer funktioniert das in vielen bereichen sehr gut. aber bei schlamm und schnee würde ich nicht draufverzichten wollen.

von daher die paar gramm nicht einsparen


----------



## BikerMike84 (30. Juli 2017)

ale2812 schrieb:


> dass bikermike84 trotz 7cm mehr Größe bzgl der Sitzrohrlänge am Anschlag ist und auch zu gestreckt saß mit dem orginal vorbau, von daher ist L höchst unwahrscheinlich



Da ich meins selber aufgebaut habe, kenn ich den L Rahmen nur mit dem 40er Vorbau. Aber länger sollte er für mich net sein.

Ich hab ja ne 160er Revive von Bikeyoke verbaut, die baut genauso hoch wie die 150er Reverb, hat aber 10mm mehr Hub. 
Man könnte mit kleinerer SL nur zu ner 125er Stütze greifen.


----------



## pasd (30. Juli 2017)

Abend zusammen mich würde mal interessieren wo wirklich die Grenzen eines Capra liegen und ab wann ein Tues nötig ist. Ich weiß dass mit einem Tues nur noch shuttlen möglich ist und ein Capra auch Uphill funktioniert aber mir geht es hier spezielle um die Downhill/Sprung Qualitäten. Kann man vll sogar sagen dass mit beiden alles fahr-/springbar ist mit dem Tues nur schneller/entspannter?


----------



## Capic Biker (31. Juli 2017)

@pasd Ich war jetzt 4 ganze Tage in Saalbach Hinterglemm und Leogang.
Ich war mit dem Capra schneller als mit dem Downhiller (Tues 2.0 mit 26zoll) auf den folgenden Strecken (Z-Line, Blue-Line, Pro-Line, Hackelberg-Trail, Milka-Line, Wurzel-Trail, Hot-Shot und Hangman 2)
Auf der X-Line war ich langsamer mit dem Capra.

An alle:
Was fahrt ihr für Tublesmilch beim Capra CF Pro Race mit den E*Thirteen Reifen und den Carbon Felgen?
Hab überlegt die E*Thirteen Milch zu nehmen......


----------



## loam (31. Juli 2017)

...was hier stand hat sich erledigt


----------



## frank70 (31. Juli 2017)

und in lenzerheide bin ich mit dem capra ebenfalls schneller als mit dem 14er tues (ausser im rockgarden)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## darkrider23 (31. Juli 2017)

Bin vom Glory aufs Capra umgesattelt und damit gefühlt schneller unterwegs...bei richtig ruppigen Abfahrten, hatte ich zweitweise ein kleines, schlechtes Gewissen, weil ich die Kiste schon sehr hart rangenommen habe. Aber was soll ich sagen; bisher keinerlei Defekte, Platten oder sonstigen Unsinn! Ich werde mir jedenfalls keinen Dhler mehr holen.

P.S. Dichtmilch verwende ich von Notubes!


----------



## Flash_Matze (31. Juli 2017)

.


----------



## frank70 (31. Juli 2017)

hier das capra, vorne mit 180 und das tues, vorne ebenfalls mit 180


----------



## pasd (31. Juli 2017)

Vielen Dank für eure zahlreichen Antworten. Aber das hört sich ja selbst bei den Doppelbesitzern hier so an als wäre das Capra fast auch im Parkeinsatz beliebter.

Also Roadgaps und richtig dicke Sprünge steckt das Capra auch gut weg?


----------



## frank70 (31. Juli 2017)

siehe 483 im trade allgemeine yt gallery seite 20 !


----------



## Rischar (31. Juli 2017)

Ich habe auch beide in 27,5". Wenn du viel richtig (!) Downhill fährst, reicht das capra alleine nicht. Felsengeballer a la Bozen zb... da würde ich das tues definitv bevorzugen  aber sonst... wo braucht man denn noch 200mm federweg wenn die Geometrie und der Hinterbau perfekt ist? 
(Rennen fahren ausgenommen)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## pasd (31. Juli 2017)

danke @frank70  zwar erst etwas kryptisch habs aber gefunden cooles Bild 

@Rischar

ich weiß es nicht  fahre im Moment mein Fuse Expert und es macht einen höllen Spaß ich habe aber vor auch in erster Linien viel zu springen und kann mich einfach nicht entscheiden ob ich einfach zum Fuse ein Tues dazunehme oder das Fuse verkaufe und nur noch ein Capra fahre.

Könnte mir halt auch vorstellen dass das Tues bei springen nicht so "agil" ist wie ein Capra aaaaaaaaaaaaa


----------



## Rischar (31. Juli 2017)

pasd schrieb:


> danke @frank70  zwar erst etwas kryptisch habs aber gefunden cooles Bild
> 
> @Rischar
> 
> ...


Die Quall... 
100% sicher kann man nie sein...
Bedenke aber auch, dass das capra bergauf und auf ebenen trails nicht zu den besten gehört. Dafür ist es zu sehr auf bergab getrimmt. Klar geht es da auch gut, aber da gibt es bessere Räder.
Wo willst du denn überall fahren? Wie viel Park und wie viel selbst hoch treten?


----------



## pasd (31. Juli 2017)

Mit dem bergauf ist mir durchaus bewusst aber es geht wenigsten  Im Salzburger Land will ich fahren aber halt auch wirklich oft in den Park.

wann nehmt ihr denn überhaupt das TUES her bei allen flowigen Sachen ist das Capra whrl auch wieder angenehmer also nur dicke Drops und Felsengeballer?


----------



## Rischar (31. Juli 2017)

Wenn ich in den Park fahre, nehme ich das Tues.
Ich sehe das so: die meistens Parks haben mindestens eine Strecke, wo das Tues mehr Sicherheit/Spaß bietet. Vlt sind andere Strecken per Capra besser. Aber dann bin ich dort nur eben langsamer bzw weniger agil mit einem DH Rad. Dafür habe ich eben mehr Reserven auf harten Strecken und bin dort schneller. Wenn man es genau nimmt, ist für jede Strecke ein anderes Rad perfekt. Aber wer fährt schon per dirtjumper, enduro und dh rad in den park? Also am härtesten orientieren --> tues 
Für Österreich und lange Abfahrten fände ich n DH Rad besser. Damit hält man länger durch.


----------



## Flash_Matze (1. August 2017)

.


----------



## darkrider23 (1. August 2017)

Flash_Matze schrieb:


> "Rischar" hat es genau auf den Punkt gebracht mit de*m* Vergleich, sehe es genauso !!



sorry, bin Lehrer


----------



## Freeeezer (1. August 2017)

Offensichtlich kein besonders guter, sonst wäre dir die Leerstelle zwischen "genauso" und "!!" aufgefallen


----------



## Stricherjunge (1. August 2017)

Und das doppelte Ausrufezeichen am Satzende.


----------



## Rischar (1. August 2017)

Dass hier ist eine Fahrrattforum wen Ihr über deutsch sprechen wolt geht woanders hinn ! !


----------



## darkrider23 (1. August 2017)

okeh..ir hapt gewonen!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Flash_Matze (1. August 2017)

.


----------



## ElMojito (3. August 2017)

Moin,

kleines Problem an meiner Ziege:

Wenn ich am Lenker ziehe, z.B. an einem Kicker oder ähnlichem, kommt ab und zu mal ein knacken aus dem vorderen Bereich...
Vorbau hab ich schon gelöst und mit dem richtigen Drehmoment wieder angezogen.
Ich verdächtige noch die Lyrik, hätte sonst jemand ne Idee was es sein kann?

Gruß Pascal


----------



## Rischar (3. August 2017)

Spontane Idee: Vorbau und Lenker demontieren und die Auflageflächen zusätzlich putzen. Und natürlich die Schrauben gleichmäßig anziehen


----------



## ElMojito (3. August 2017)

Ok, 
den Lenker nehme ich mir dann auch nochmal vor, den hatte ich jetzt nicht verdächtigt... Komischer Weise tritt das Geräusch nur gelegentlich auf...
Nervt halt wenn man im Saalbachurlaub auf der X Line fliegen lassen will ^^


----------



## Rischar (3. August 2017)

Zieh und drück mal richtig kräftig an den beiden Ende am Lenker. Entgegengesetzt. Vlt kannst du so das Knacken provozieren...


----------



## Rischar (3. August 2017)

Doppelt


----------



## Black-Down (3. August 2017)

darkrider23 schrieb:


> Bin vom Glory aufs Capra umgesattelt und damit gefühlt schneller unterwegs...bei richtig ruppigen Abfahrten, hatte ich zweitweise ein kleines, schlechtes Gewissen, weil ich die Kiste schon sehr hart rangenommen habe. Aber was soll ich sagen; bisher keinerlei Defekte, Platten oder sonstigen Unsinn! Ich werde mir jedenfalls keinen Dhler mehr holen.
> 
> P.S. Dichtmilch verwende ich von Notubes!


Ich bin vom Demo aufs Capra umgestiegen und hatte am Wochenende endlich mal die Gelegenheit die Ziege auf nem Wurzeltrail alla Freeride mit ordentlich gerüttel einzufahren
......wozu noch nen DH Bock ? Beim aktuellen Stand der Endurobikes braucht man nen DH kaum noch
Ende September steht wieder Finale an und da bist mit nem DHler fast nen Exot


----------



## Stubenkueken (3. August 2017)

ElMojito schrieb:


> Moin,
> 
> kleines Problem an meiner Ziege:
> 
> ...


Das hatte ich an meinem tues auch. Ich hab dann die Gewinde von den 4 Schrauben am Vorbau gefettet. Seid dem ist absolute ruhe


----------



## Lars_Jaeger (5. August 2017)

Ich habe mal eine Frage: Bei meinem Capra al is mir das Schaltauge gebrochen. Der Ersatz soll heute per Post kommen, doch ich weis nicht wie fest ich das Schaltauge wieder zudrehen kann, und da die Sitzstrebe ja aus Carbon ist, will ich nicht zu viel Druck drauf geben.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## TooLTimE_85 (5. August 2017)

Das spielt gar keine Rolle. Die Steckachse ist quasi die "Konterschraube" des Schaltauges. Schraubst also das Schaltauge handfest dran und dann von der anderen Seite die Steckachse rein. Dadurch zieht sich die Mutter die das Schaltauge hält automatisch fest. Steckachse ziehe ich auch immer handfest an.


----------



## Flash_Matze (6. August 2017)

.


----------



## ale2812 (6. August 2017)

Flash_Matze schrieb:


> und soll mein Tues bei geschlossenen Bikeparks ersetzen



Und wenn der bikepark offen hat?


----------



## Flash_Matze (6. August 2017)

.


----------



## ElMojito (7. August 2017)

Mein knacken vorne scheint behoben zu sein, jedoch knistert der e13 LRS wieder.....
Ist noch in der Garantie, wer Interesse am LRS hat kann sich bei mir melden, werde die Laufräder einschicken und nach der Reparatur verkaufen...
e13 the Hive trs+


----------



## darkrider23 (7. August 2017)

ElMojito schrieb:


> Mein knacken vorne scheint behoben zu sein, jedoch knistert der e13 LRS wieder.....
> Ist noch in der Garantie, wer Interesse am LRS hat kann sich bei mir melden, werde die Laufräder einschicken und nach der Reparatur verkaufen...
> e13 the Hive trs+



Mit Knistern meinst du aber nicht sowas hier, oder?






Mein Problem besteht immer noch...war zu faul, das Rad einzuschicken. Fahre jetzt so lange, bis es auseinanderfällt...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Capic Biker (7. August 2017)

Das hab ich auch @darkrider23 
Ich vermute es sind die Lager, mein Rad ist 3 Wochen alt xD
Werde es auch einschicken weis nur nicht wann. Ist ja 1 Jahr Garantie


----------



## darkrider23 (7. August 2017)

Capic Biker schrieb:


> Das hab ich auch @darkrider23
> Ich vermute es sind die Lager, mein Rad ist 3 Wochen alt xD
> Werde es auch einschicken weis nur nicht wann. Ist ja 1 Jahr Garantie



Habe wirklich nur das Geräusch. Spiel lässt sich nicht wirklich erspüren. Bin mir recht sicher, dass es an der Nabe liegt.


----------



## Capic Biker (7. August 2017)

Ok ich hat etwas Spiel


----------



## mikel_239 (7. August 2017)

Hallo Zusammen, 
falls ihr jemanden kennt, der sein Capra in S verkaufen möchte, könnt ihr euch gern per PM bei mir melden. Ich Suche eins für meinen 12 jährigen Sohn.


----------



## daniel_Speci (7. August 2017)

darkrider23 schrieb:


> Habe wirklich nur das Geräusch. Spiel lässt sich nicht wirklich erspüren. Bin mir recht sicher, dass es an der Nabe liegt.



klingt jetzt komisch ist aber so....bei mir wars lediglich zu wenig Druck auf dem Schnellspanner. Wenn ich klemme wie ein Ochse knackt nix mehr und das "spiel" ist auch weg. (kein YT, ist aber egal)


----------



## darkrider23 (7. August 2017)

daniel_Speci schrieb:


> klingt jetzt komisch ist aber so....bei mir wars lediglich zu wenig Druck auf dem Schnellspanner. Wenn ich klemme wie ein Ochse knackt nix mehr und das "spiel" ist auch weg. (kein YT, ist aber egal)



War auch mein erster Gedanke..leider habe ich aber schon brutalst zugemacht. Vielleicht ist auch einfach nur die Steckachse hinüber.


----------



## ElMojito (7. August 2017)

Im Video ist einmal der Freilauf vom HR zu hören, sonst das Knistern... 
Beim letzten mal wurde es bei the Hive neu eingespeich, war aber deutlich schlimmer am knistern... Sogar die HR Nabe neu gefettet und ging Sau schnell. Nur hab ich kein bock ständig den LRS weg zu schicken..
Einen Versuch haben die jetzt noch...


----------



## policanac (7. August 2017)

Hi jungs kurze frage, 
Hab Grösse 189cm und SL 86, eher L oder XL? Bin laut empfehlung genau dazwischen. Hauptsàchlich trails und gelegentlich bikepark. Ich hoffe ich schaffe es nach Osternohe. 
Sagt mal eure Meinung


----------



## frank70 (7. August 2017)

xl, event. mit kurzem vorbau


----------



## Flash_Matze (7. August 2017)

.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bikextrem1964 (8. August 2017)

Defi...XL!!!


----------



## Burnhard (8. August 2017)

Bin 1.88 und fahr das L mit relativ langem und hohen Vorbau (60mm, 12°) + 38mm riser bar, muss man mögen! Damals gab es leider noch  kein XL. Aber bin mit dem L super zufrieden.


----------



## Rischar (8. August 2017)

Burnhard schrieb:


> Bin 1.88 und fahr das L mit relativ langem und hohen Vorbau (60mm, 12°) + 38mm riser bar, muss man mögen! Damals gab es leider noch  kein XL. Aber bin mit dem L super zufrieden.


Glaub ich dir nicht. Du bist doch nicht 5cm größer als ich!


----------



## Burnhard (8. August 2017)

Rischar schrieb:


> Glaub ich dir nicht. Du bist doch nicht 5cm größer als ich!



Glaube nicht dass du mich jemals aufrecht stehen hast sehen! Seit ich damals versucht hab deine Mutter anzuheben hab ich's krass im Rücken...


----------



## Rischar (8. August 2017)

Burnhard schrieb:


> Glaube nicht dass du mich jemals aufrecht stehen hast sehen! Seit ich damals versucht hab deine Mutter anzuheben hab ich's krass im Rücken...


Darum nehme ich für deine Mutter immer n Schwerlastkran 
Aber seit ihrer Massephase finde ich keinen Kran mehr, der ausreichend stabil ist...


----------



## policanac (8. August 2017)

Danke mal für die Infos, tendiere auch zu XL,  aber probefahrt muss gemacht werden
Gruss


----------



## Portiman (8. August 2017)

ElMojito schrieb:


> Im Video ist einmal der Freilauf vom HR zu hören, sonst das Knistern...
> Beim letzten mal wurde es bei the Hive neu eingespeich, war aber deutlich schlimmer am knistern... Sogar die HR Nabe neu gefettet und ging Sau schnell. Nur hab ich kein bock ständig den LRS weg zu schicken..
> Einen Versuch haben die jetzt noch...




Hey ElMojito

Meine Laufräder knistern auch so. Haben sie vom ersten Tag an getan und tun sie heute noch.
Da ich es nur im Stand höre, stört es mich nicht wirklich und ich habe mich einfach damit abgefunden. 
Schlimmer finde ich, dass das Lager hinten schon ganz schön rau läuft nach nichtmal 1000 km...

Ich glaube die Serie knistert immer. Gibt doch unzählige, die das hier geschrieben haben. Hat theHive denn gesagt, dass die das beheben können? Wann hast du dein Capra gekauft?


Grüße Michael


----------



## bartos0815 (8. August 2017)

Folgende gehypte Marken in den letzten Jahren haben einfach schrottige Laufräder produziert- erst sun ringle, dann crank brothers und jetzt eben e thirteen !  Jeder Hype zieht irgendwann vorbei.....


----------



## zichl (8. August 2017)

bartos0815 schrieb:


> Folgende gehypte Marken in den letzten Jahren haben einfach schrottige Laufräder produziert- erst sun ringle, dann crank brothers und jetzt eben e thirteen !  Jeder Hype zieht irgendwann vorbei.....


Würde ich nicht behaupten, die werden echt oft verbaut und funktionieren meistens sogar richtig gut. Meine TRS+ halten seid 3 Jahren bombig durch und sind auch oft im park unterwegs.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ElMojito (8. August 2017)

Portiman schrieb:


> Hey ElMojito
> 
> Meine Laufräder knistern auch so. Haben sie vom ersten Tag an getan und tun sie heute noch.
> Da ich es nur im Stand höre, stört es mich nicht wirklich und ich habe mich einfach damit abgefunden.
> ...



Ich meine im September letztes Jahr...
Nach 4 mal fahren ( 20 bis 30km, keine ernsthaften Sprünge oder unsaubere Fahrtechnik ) hat es derbe in beiden Laufrädern geknistert. Dann eingeschickt und leise zurück bekommen.
Dann 2 Touren aufgrund Zeitmangel ( Nachwuchs, Hausbau, Abschlussprüfung Abendschule) und Nen bisschen Saalbachurlaub und zack knistert es wieder...
Mein Bontrager "Schrott" am Scratch hat 6 Jahre ohne irgendwas durchgehalten... nichtmal zentriert hab ich es...
Da the Hive ja repariert hat, ist das denke ich nicht normal...

Zum Hype muss ich sagen, dass ich mir das Rad wegen dem Fahrwerk und dem Rahmen als 2016 cf comp ausgesucht hab, die Laufräder haben mich nicht interessiert...


----------



## ale2812 (8. August 2017)

liegt an der speichenspannung. thema wurde hier schon häufig behandelt.


----------



## ElMojito (9. August 2017)

ale2812 schrieb:


> liegt an der speichenspannung. thema wurde hier schon häufig behandelt.



Yepp,

Nur komisch, dass es nach so kurzer Zeit wieder anfängt..
Die Felge ist auch recht weich, vielleicht beeinflusst das die Spannung zusätzlich...


----------



## battle_b (12. August 2017)

Moin,

ich habe letztens die Schraube vom Rockerarm (CF Comp) verloren. Sie hat vorher noch am Sitzrohr angeschlagen, laut YT war der Rahmen dann im Eimer.
Habe mir sagen lassen, "die Schraube müsse natürlich regelmäßig überprüft werden". Letzten OKtober war der Rahmen bei YT zur Prüfung nach einem Crash. Seitdem habe ich mit dem Rad drei Touren (eher XC) gefahren und war einmal in Braunlage im Bikepark (und ich bin im Bikepark leider nicht der Schnellste, Beste, Weiteste).
Abgesehen davon, dass ich es nicht besonders überzeugend finde, dass die Schraube, wenn sie nach Überprüfung mit Loctite und korrektem Drehmoment angezogen war (was laut YT natürlich der Fall war), sich danach lockert, frage ich mich, wie oft Ihr die nachzieht. Wirklich doll drankommen tut man da nicht; ich mit meinem Drehmomentschlüssel gar nicht. Die Info von YT war, dass sowas im Worldcup täglich geprüft werde. (Wie geil ich das Argument finde, wenn man Bikes an Normalsterbliche verkauft, behalte ich mal für mich.)

Zur Ansicht, Schraube Nr. 8:
https://www.yt-industries.com/media/pdf/CAPRA_CF_Exploded_Drawing.pdf

Hat sich die bei Euch schon mal gelöst (habe über die SuFu einen Fall hier gefunden)?
Wie oft überprüft Ihr die?
Mit (welchem) Drehmomentschlüssel?

Gruß
Bernd


----------



## Stricherjunge (12. August 2017)

Ich glaube da kommt man nur mit einem Winkelschlüssel ran. Auf das korrekte Drehmoment muss man wohl verzichten. Hast du YT mal gefragt, welches Werkzeug sie zur Montage benutzen. Wäre interessant.
Bisher hat sich die Schraube bei mir nicht gelockert.


----------



## Homed (14. August 2017)

Hallo,
baut man die Sitzstrebe aus, kommt man mit einem Drehmoment Schlüssel auf jedenfall rein. Habe ich erst am Freitag gemacht, richtig fest war meine nähmlich auch nicht. Ich denke das die Angabe mit 15 Nm und Loctite 243 nicht auf Position 7 sondern auf 8 gehen soll. Anderst macht kein Sinn.

Grüße Nils


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## dmr fahrer (15. August 2017)

Hallo zusammen liebe Capra-Gemeinde ;-)

Aktuell spiele ich mit dem Gedanken mir ebenfalls ein Capra anzuschaffen. Mein Aktuell Fokus liegt überwiegend auf Bikepark/DH. Passend dazu fahre ich aktuell ein Banshee Darkside in Größe S indem viel Liebe,Zeit und Geld steckt ;-) (Bikegewicht liegt bei 15,8kg und mitlerweile mit Fox X2) Bild im Anhang

Ich selber bin 1,67cm klein und habe auch nicht unbedingt immer den saubersten Fahrstil. Dabei sind Drops/Sprünge von höhen bis zu 3M und weiten bis zu 8 Meter im Repertoire.

Gerne würde ich allerdings auch mal Touren fahren, Strecken bergauf und anschließend wieder runter...solche Trips sind natürlich mit dem Darkside der pure Horror und nahezu unmöglich...

Daher überlege mir ein "abfahrtsorientiertes" Enduro zuzulegen...nun ist eben das Capra in der engeren Auswahl...

Andere Alternativen die ich noch Interessant finde sind mir preislich schlichtweg zu teuer...(Pivot Firebird, Santa Cruz Nomad...)

Farblich und auch bezüglich der Parts kommt für mich jedenfalls nur das Capra CF Pro Race in Frage...Allerdings bin ich kein Freund der Sram Guide und beim Lrs bin ich ebenfalls skeptisch...

Austauschen würde ich aufjedenfalls die Guide gegen eine Saint und auch das Renthal Cockpit spricht mich nicht wirklich an...Mitnahme des aktuellen Lrs aus dem Darkside wäre auch eine Möglichkeit (Hope Pro 4/Dt Swiss Ex471/Sapim Cx-Ray)

Sind euch ansonsten irgendwelche Schwächen oder Makel bekannt ?

Was haltet ihr insgesamt von der Idee, das Banshee gegen ein Capra auszutauschen ? hat vielleicht jemand einen ähnlichen "Tausch" hinter sich ?

Oder denkt ihr die Anschaffung eines separaten Bikes für Touren etc. macht mehr Sinn ?

Danke schonmal vorab für eure Tipps und Ideen


----------



## dmr fahrer (15. August 2017)

Doppelpost.


----------



## Black-Down (15. August 2017)

Bin vom Demo aufs Capra umgestiegen 
mein Capra wiegt 14kg....das Demo hatte 17
bin letztens DH gefahren und was soll ich sagen.....reicht völlig aus

hatte auch immer Saint aber die aktuelle SLX die ich verbaut habe geht genauso gut


----------



## davidhellmann (18. August 2017)

Hm würde mir gern ne BikeYoke Revive kaufen bin aber nicht sicher ob 185mm oder 160mm
Geht die 185mm in nen L Rahmen rein bzw. fährt sie schon jemand?

https://www.bikeyoke.de/de/revive-185-revive-sattelstuetze-bikeyoke-74.html

Oder doch lieber die 160mm nehmen und auf nummer sicher gehen?


----------



## bikextrem1964 (18. August 2017)

Hoi D.
bin 187, L Rahmen, neuer 170er RS. und habe noch 2,2 cm Luft zum Sattelrohr. Also das Passt mit 185!!!!!!!

Greetz Marc

PS. wäre der Revive früher auf dem markt gewesen, wäre der auch meins!°!!!


----------



## davidhellmann (18. August 2017)

bikextrem1964 schrieb:


> Hoi D.
> bin 187, L Rahmen, neuer 170er RS. und habe noch 2,2 cm Luft zum Sattelrohr. Also das Passt mit 185!!!!!!!
> 
> Greetz Marc
> ...



Hm hab 86 SL. Bin 182 ich denke das mit der 185mm wird ziemlich eng bei mir. Hab aktuell ne Reverb 150mm drin und da noch ca 4cm Platz. Also passen wird es schon aber grad so. Werd wohl lieber auf Nummer sicher gehen und die 160mm kaufen.


----------



## Black-Down (18. August 2017)

davidhellmann schrieb:


> Hm hab 86 SL. Bin 182 ich denke das mit der 185mm wird ziemlich eng bei mir. Hab aktuell ne Reverb 150mm drin und da noch ca 4cm Platz. Also passen wird es schon aber grad so. Werd wohl lieber auf Nummer sicher gehen und die 160mm kaufen.


ich verstehe nicht das Problem 
ich bin 183 mit SL 86 und fahre mit ner 125er ohne Probleme sei es Bergauf oder down the hill


----------



## davidhellmann (18. August 2017)

Black-Down schrieb:


> ich verstehe nicht das Problem
> ich bin 183 mit SL 86 und fahre mit ner 125er ohne Probleme sei es Bergauf oder down the hill



Wo soll es ein Problem geben? Aber wenn ich den Sattel weiter rein bekomme, dann bekomme ich ihn weiter rein. Was ja nur ein Vorteil als ein Nachteil sein kann


----------



## Black-Down (18. August 2017)

ok na ich sehe es ein wenig differenzierter da das irgendwie nen wettrüsten is.....klar eine berechtigung für extrem langen hub gibt es für den der es braucht aber die verstellbereiche werden immer größer nur der sinn ergibt sich mir irgendwann nicht mehr


----------



## davidhellmann (18. August 2017)

Black-Down schrieb:


> ok na ich sehe es ein wenig differenzierter da das irgendwie nen wettrüsten is.....klar eine berechtigung für extrem langen hub gibt es für den der es braucht aber die verstellbereiche werden immer größer nur der sinn ergibt sich mir irgendwann nicht mehr



Ja Grundsätzlich denke ich auch das die 160mm mir reichen würden. 125mm finde ich je nach Rahmen etwas wenig. 
Die Dinger kosten halt ne Menge Geld, da will ich halt "DIE RICHTIGE" kaufen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Black-Down (18. August 2017)

Verstehe ich ja 
wie gesagt beim Capra in L mit meinen Daten passt "mir" das ausreichend ohne Kompromisse machen zu müssen


----------



## _UsE_ (19. August 2017)

Hiklak schrieb:


> Ahoi, bei mir hat sich der Kurbelarm der Turbine Cinch auf der Nichtantriebs-Seite gelockert. Kann mir jemand sagen, woher ich einen 16mm Innensechskant herbekomme? Und kann ich die Seite dann wirklich mit 50Nm anziehen? Die "Schraube" macht auf mich absolut keinen besonders stabilen Eindruck.
> Laut Raceface sollte da noch ein 8mm Inbus drin sein oder trifft das nur auf die Antriebsseite zu?
> 
> Edit:
> ...



Falls deine Frage noch besteht, habe mal ein Video dazu gemacht.


----------



## _UsE_ (19. August 2017)

Hat von euch schon jemand sein CAPRA AL 2016 auf eine Eagle umgebaut??
Gab es bei euch Probleme mit der Kettenlinie etc.??

Ich hab das Umrüstkit der Eagle GX bestellt und dazu die Kurbel mit dem BB30 Standart und das Tretlager.
Eventuell hat ja jemand ein paar Tipps und habt ihr Spacer verbaut?

Grüße


----------



## SickboyLC4 (19. August 2017)

davidhellmann schrieb:


> Wo soll es ein Problem geben? Aber wenn ich den Sattel weiter rein bekomme, dann bekomme ich ihn weiter rein. Was ja nur ein Vorteil als ein Nachteil sein kann


Ich verstehe dich absolut!!! 

Ich habe ganz ähnliche Maße und eine 150 er (im Jeffsy halt, aber das tut ja nix zur Sache). 

Die 150' er ist ok, aber der Wunsch nach "einen Tick weiter unten könnte der Sitz ja sein, wenn er eingefahren ist..." ist immer wieder da. 

Ich schiebe auch immer wieder zu der 180'er Revieve, habe aber auch genau die selbe Sorge wie du. 

An deiner Stelle würde ich mir einer normalen stütze beide Zustände ausgiebig ausprobieren.

Hat Bike Yoke irgendwo die exakten Maße der stürze stehen in allen Zuständen? 

Gesendet von meinem D5803 mit Tapatalk


----------



## latte666 (21. August 2017)

_UsE_ schrieb:


> Hat von euch schon jemand sein CAPRA AL 2016 auf eine Eagle umgebaut??
> Gab es bei euch Probleme mit der Kettenlinie etc.??
> 
> Ich hab das Umrüstkit der Eagle GX bestellt und dazu die Kurbel mit dem BB30 Standart und das Tretlager.
> ...


Hallo
Weiss nicht was du für eine Kurbel drauf hast aber für ethirteen kurbeln gibt es von Absolut Black ein Kettenblatt dass auch auf die Eagle passt.
Habs mal rauskopiert:

ABSOLUTE BLACK Kettenblatt Direct Mount oval E*thirteen TRS Kurbel | schwarz

Absolute Black Kettenblätter werden aus einem Stück Aluminium CNC-gefräst und anschließend eloxiert, das Ergebnis: ein extrem steifes und haltbares Kettenblatt.  Entwickelt wurden sie für einen 1 x 9, 1 x 10, 1 x 11 oder 1x12 (Eagle) Antrieb


----------



## davidhellmann (21. August 2017)

Hat schon mal einer sein Capra auf SingleSpeed umgebaut?


----------



## SickboyLC4 (21. August 2017)

davidhellmann schrieb:


> Hat schon mal einer sein Capra auf SingleSpeed umgebaut?



Ja ich. 
Nach dem Umbau auf Bonanza Lenker und längere Starrgabel fand ich Singlespeed wäre doch mal geil!


*Spassohne:*
Was willst du mit einem Singlespeed Capra machen?


----------



## davidhellmann (21. August 2017)

SickboyLC4 schrieb:


> Ja ich.
> Nach dem Umbau auf Bonanza Lenker und längere Starrgabel fand ich Singlespeed wäre doch mal geil!
> 
> 
> ...




Lift hoch > Berg runter 
Hatte am WE mein Capra mit in Saalbach und die Reverb war schon raus (fixe Stütze drin) und vor zwei Jahren war nen Kollege am Garadasee mit seinem Rad was er auch SingleSpeed hatte. Für ein reines Lift Rad nicht uninteressant. Leicht. Wartungsarm etc. 

Naja und wir jungs haben ja immer flausen im Kopf


----------



## SickboyLC4 (21. August 2017)

Ja, sowas dachte ich mir schon.

Ich hab aber selbst im Park die Erfahrung gemacht, dass ich an verschiedenen Routen gerne mit verschiedenen Übersetzungen starte bzw. fahre. Wenn man damit leben kann... warum nicht.

Dann haste aber echt nur noch nen Bergrunter Hobel, den man nicht mal schnell wieder mit paar Gängen aussstattet.
Wartung und Gewicht stimmt absolut aber interessiert dich bergab wirklich das Gewicht...?

Fortführend könnte man drüber nachdenken den Freilauf auch rauszuschmeissen.
Noch weniger Gewicht... und Bremsen können dann auch runter.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## davidhellmann (21. August 2017)

SickboyLC4 schrieb:


> Ja, sowas dachte ich mir schon.
> 
> Ich hab aber selbst im Park die Erfahrung gemacht, dass ich an verschiedenen Routen gerne mit verschiedenen Übersetzungen starte bzw. fahre. Wenn man damit leben kann... warum nicht.
> 
> ...



Hehe 
Ja ich finde das fehlen der Reverb hat man gemerkt. Sind halt sicher 500+ g? 
Naja ist jetzt auch nichts wichtiges aber im grunde schaltwerk ab. kettenspanner ran und fertig.
Mal schauen…

hab ja noch mein QuarterHorse, sonst würde ich das gar nicht in Betracht ziehen.


----------



## _UsE_ (21. August 2017)

latte666 schrieb:


> Hallo
> Weiss nicht was du für eine Kurbel drauf hast aber für ethirteen kurbeln gibt es von Absolut Black ein Kettenblatt dass auch auf die Eagle passt.
> Habs mal rauskopiert:
> 
> ...



Ich hab eine RaceFace Turbine 2x11 Kurbel drauf und werde jetzt auf die SRAM Eagle GX Direct Mount BB30 umbauen da meine andere eine 2-Fach Kurbel ist. Habe jetzt die Standart 32 Zähne und bin gespannt wie es sich fährt. Es sollte minimal schwerer sein als mein 2x11 aber nicht viel. Wie zufrieden bist du mit deinem Ovalen Kettenblatt??


----------



## latte666 (22. August 2017)

hallo,

ein 32er Blatt war mir zu groß, deshalb bin ich auf ein 30er runter. Allerdings 1x11.
Es tritt sich die ersten paar Minuten etwas komisch was aber dann vom Gefühl komplett verschwindet. Nach wenigen Tagen merkt man schon gar nicht mehr dass das Blatt Oval ist. Einen wirklichen Vorteil konnte ich allerdings nicht
er-Fahren. Wenn ich auf mein anderes Bike umsteige merke ich keinen Unterschied zum Ovalen.


----------



## _UsE_ (22. August 2017)

latte666 schrieb:


> hallo,
> 
> ein 32er Blatt war mir zu groß, deshalb bin ich auf ein 30er runter. Allerdings 1x11.
> Es tritt sich die ersten paar Minuten etwas komisch was aber dann vom Gefühl komplett verschwindet. Nach wenigen Tagen merkt man schon gar nicht mehr dass das Blatt Oval ist. Einen wirklichen Vorteil konnte ich allerdings nicht
> er-Fahren. Wenn ich auf mein anderes Bike umsteige merke ich keinen Unterschied zum Ovalen.



Danke für die ehrliche Info, ich werde es auch erstmal mit dem originalen versuchen und ich habe es nachgerechnet von der Übersetzung und ich bin mit dem 1x12 nur minimal schwerer als mit 2x11, von daher denke ich das es keine Probleme geben dürfte, zur Not werde ich aber auch auf 30T wechseln und die Kette nochmals etwas kürzen wenn man es muss, da habe ich noch nicht geschaut wie lang sie sein sollte...


----------



## _UsE_ (25. August 2017)

Ich habe heute meine Eagle GX montiert, habe die BB30 Kurbel, SRAM PF Lager und habe den Spacer beigelegt, allerdings kommt es mir so vor als passt meine Kettenlinie überhaupt nicht. Die Kette läuft erst gerade wenn ich im 7 oder 8 Ritzel bin, wenn ich auf das größte Ritzel schalte hat die Kette einen übelst schrägen Lauf.
Jetzt meine Frage an euch, hat jemand bereits Erfahrungen mit einem Umbau und kann mir eventuell dabei einen Tipp geben wegen dem Spacer? Also meiner Meinung nach ist der dicke Spacer aus der Verpackung von der Kurbel definitiv zu dick.

Sram gibt an das Gehäuse mit 89,5mm, 104,5mm und 121mm *keinen* Spacer benötigen und Gehäuse mit 92mm und 107mm schon, das werde ich jetzt morgen nochmal messen was das Capra hier genau hat. Allerdings kann mir eventuell schon vorab jemand was dazu berichten damit ich schnell wieder auf die Piste komme... 

Vielen Dank.


----------



## watzel (26. August 2017)

Hallo Zusammen,

ich muss leider verstellen, dass sich an der oberen Kettenstrebe der Kettenschutz löst.
Diesen habe ich nun mit 2 Kabelbindern fixiert, was aber leider wirklich nicht schön aussieht.
Hat sonst noch einer dieses Problem und wie habt ihr es gelöst?
Mail an YT schicke ich heute noch raus, es kann doch es nicht sein, dass sich dieser Schutz nach 8 Monaten schon löst...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## TooLTimE_85 (26. August 2017)

Der ist ja "nur" geklebt. Hatte sich bei mir auch schon einseitig abgelöst. Dreck, Wasser, Reinigen, Kettenschlagen. Steht unter ständigem Beschlag.  Kontaktstellen gut reinigen und mit Teppichklebeband neu befestigen. Hält.


----------



## Stricherjunge (26. August 2017)

Bei mir hat der sich auch nach zwei Monaten gelöst. Hab den dann mit gelben Isolierband festgeklebt. Passt farblich zu meinem Rahmen.


----------



## juh (26. August 2017)

Besorgt euch slapper tape von Marsh und schneidet es zu wie den Originalen Schutz.
Dass sich ein Kettenstrebenschutz nach 8 Monaten ablöst, finde ich normal.
Viele Grüße,  Jörg 

Gesendet von meinem D5503 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Rischar (26. August 2017)

Eben.
Gutes (und teures) tape von 3M kaufen. Irgendwann kann sich auch das lösen. So wie jeder Kleber


----------



## xlacherx (31. August 2017)

Servus [emoji111] 
Mal net Frage an float x2 Fahrer im capra [emoji6] bis zu welcher Gewichtsklasse würdet ihr den empfehlen? Man liest ja viel, dass er nur für leichte Fahrer sei.


----------



## Black-Down (31. August 2017)

watzel schrieb:


> Hallo Zusammen,
> 
> ich muss leider verstellen, dass sich an der oberen Kettenstrebe der Kettenschutz löst.
> Diesen habe ich nun mit 2 Kabelbindern fixiert, was aber leider wirklich nicht schön aussieht.
> ...


Ich habe eine alte aber bewährte Lösung an meinen Bikes seit 2010 :

gibt Lenkerband von SRAM welches ich um die Kettenstrebe gewickelt habe....ist schlagfest, kein Kettenklappern und hält echt lange


----------



## Black-Down (31. August 2017)

xlacherx schrieb:


> Servus [emoji111]
> Mal net Frage an float x2 Fahrer im capra [emoji6] bis zu welcher Gewichtsklasse würdet ihr den empfehlen? Man liest ja viel, dass er nur für leichte Fahrer sei.


ich hab 110kg und den X2 lange nicht am limit!


----------



## xlacherx (1. September 2017)

Black-Down schrieb:


> ich hab 110kg und den X2 lange nicht am limit!



Okay das hört sich gut an. Kommt halt doch immer auf den hinterbau an. 
Ich will mir eventuell das 18er capra holen wenn es vorgestellt wird. Soll dann wahrscheinlich das top Model werden. Da ist dieses Jahr ja der x2 verbaut. Daher die Frage


----------



## latte666 (1. September 2017)

Hallo, habe jetzt auch mein capra mit dem fox x2 performance bekommen. Habe 88 kg, 195psi. ,Sind ca. 28% sag. LS Druckstufe lt. Fox tabelle. Nur mit der Zugstufe bin ich nicht im Einklang mit den angegebenen werten. Ich brauche 5 bis 6 clicks mehr,  als angegeben, ansonsten wippt der Dämpfer 3 mal nach wenn ich den Bordstein runter fahre. Habe jetzt von geöffnet im Urzeigersinn 11 clicks.  Wie sind da eure Erfahrungen.  
Verbaut sind orginal 3 Volumenspacer. 

Gruß Christian


----------



## latte666 (1. September 2017)

Das mit dem Dämpfer hat sich glaube geklärt.
Habe bei Pivot eine Tabelle gefunden. Es gibt beim X2 unterschiedliche Varianten . Einmal den MY17 und den MY18. Beide haben unterschiedliche Anzahl an empfohlenen Clicks die man einstellen kann.
In meinem Fall sind beim My18 doppelt soviele Clicks bei der LSR einzustellen wie beim MY17. Was dann auch erklärt warum das bei mir nicht hingehauen hat mit der empfohlenen Einstellung.

https://www.pivotcycles.com/wp-content/uploads/2014/12/Pivot-Suspension-Setup-2016.pdf


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## nieroc (3. September 2017)

Hey, ich fahre ein CF Comp1 aus 2015 und würde gerne den Monarch+ gegen einen Coil für DH & Freeride tauschen. Ich wiege ca. 70kg auf 177cm, Rahmen in M. Mir kam da der Vivid R2C Coil in den Sinn, welchen ich aber bis jetzt nur im Tune M/M in der Einbaulänge 222mm finden konnte. Der Monarch+ ist in aber M/L.

Gibt es den Vivid überhaupt in M/L bei 222mm? Oder würdet ihr generell einen anderen empfehlen? Ich würde ihn mir gerne im Bikemarkt schießen, um jetzt nicht 500€+ für ein Upgrade auszugeben das nicht ständig im Einsatz sein wird.


----------



## FreeR1D3R (3. September 2017)

Hallo zusammen,

ich habe ein Capra Comp 1 aus dem Jahr 2014 und wie es nach 3 Jahren und intensiver Nutzung bei allen Wetterbedingungen so ist, müssen auch mal die Lager getauscht werden. Ein Sorgenkind ist bei mir das Innenlager (Race Face X-Type mit PF30 Standard), das regelmäßig anfängt zu knacken. Beim Auspressen mit dem Lagerschalenaustreiber hatte ich keine Probleme, sondern beim Einpressen. Ich habe mir extra eine Spindel mit entsprechendem Adapter zum Einpressen am Außenring der Lagerschale besorgt. Vor dem Einpressen habe ich penibel darauf geachtet, dass das Lager richtig sitzt und dann erst angefangen das Teil einzupressen. Leider hat sich dann nach ein paar Umdrehungen der Spindel die Lagerschale im Lagersitz doch verkantet und fette Schnitzer reingehauen, weil bereits Spannung aufgebaut war. Mit 1000er Schleifpapier habe ich dann versucht den Grat zu entfernen. Dummerweise ist mir zwei mal das Lager verkantet, so dass ich eben zwei Mal den Lagersitz entgraten musste. Beim dritten Versuch hab ich versuchsweise das Lager mit dem Einpressaufsatz und vorsichtigen und gezielten Hammerschlägen ohne zu verkanten eingetrieben. Allerdings hab ich jetzt beim dritten Innenlagerwechsel das Problem, dass es nicht mehr wirklich Pressfit ist, sondern relativ leicht reingeht. Es fällt zwar nicht rein, aber es ist halt zu leichtgängig. Und ich habe festgestellt, dass das Lager nun aus der Passung rauswandert. Natürlich hab ich mich erstmal geärgert, dass ich es nicht gleich mit der Hammermethode gemacht habe... Und als Perfektionist bin ich natürlich über den Zustand des Lagersitzes nicht mehr glücklich.

Nach der langen Eingangsstory nun meine Frage(n) an euch:

1. Gibt es eine Reparaturmethode für den Lagersitz, d.h. lässt sich die Alubuchse in irgendeiner Form aufarbeiten? Z.B. Innendurchmesser ausspindeln und neue Buchse einpressen, sodass dann wieder ein neuer, perfekt fluchtender Lagersitz eingebracht werden kann?
2. Wenn es keine Reparaturmethode gibt, welches Loctite nehme ich am besten zum Einkleben, sodass ich das Innenlager auch wieder rausbekomme? Ich habe natürlich schon ein bisschen geforscht und bin auf die mittelfeste Schraubensicherung (hält leider nicht, schon probiert), Loctite 648 und Loctite 660 gestoßen. Allerdings müssen bei diesen Loctite Varianten laut offiziellem technischen Datenblatt die Lagersitze zur Demontage lokal auf 250 Grad erwärmt werden, was bei Carbon entfällt.
3. Wenn auch das nicht hilft, hat einer Erfahrungen mit PF30 auf BSA Adapter? Klar brauch ich dann ne neue Kurbel, aber wenn´s hilft. Fällt euch noch was ein, außer gleich einen neuen Rahmen zu besorgen?^^

Vielen Dank schonmal für eure Unterstützung

Beste Grüße,

Martin


----------



## juh (3. September 2017)

Hm, schwierige Geschichte.
Grundsätzlich könnte das innen geschraubte E-thirteen-Innenlager ( https://www.bike-components.de/de/e-thirteen/Pressfit-30-68-73-83-mm-Innenlager-p41881/ ) Dein Problem lösen - allerdings brauchste dann auch eine neue Kurbel. Soweit ich weiß,  sind Kurbeln anderer Hersteller nicht kompatibel.

Viele Grüße,  Jörg 

Gesendet von meinem D5503 mit Tapatalk


----------



## ale2812 (3. September 2017)

ich würde auch erstmal ein geschraubtes lager probieren. 

bspw.
https://www.bike24.de/1.php?content...6]=1;pgc[10624][10625]=1;pgc[61]=10622;page=2


----------



## FreeR1D3R (4. September 2017)

Das sind gute Vorschläge, hab ich gar nicht dran gedacht wobei mir die Lösung von ale2812 recht gut gefällt, da man noch flexibel bleibt, was die Kurbel angeht.


----------



## cdF600 (4. September 2017)

Das ist aber für 24 mm Achsen. Da brauchst du auch eine neue Kurbel. Gibt's sowas auch für 30mm Achsen?


----------



## FreeR1D3R (4. September 2017)

Die Race Face x-type hat eine 24mm Achse, sollte also passen. Bei den ersten YT Capra wurden noch andere Innenlager und Kurbeln verbaut.


----------



## Stricherjunge (4. September 2017)

ale2812 schrieb:


> ich würde auch erstmal ein geschraubtes lager probieren.
> 
> bspw.
> https://www.bike24.de/1.php?content=8;product=222300;menu=1000,2,81;mid[1086]=1;pgc[10624][10625]=1;pgc[61]=10622;page=2



Sehe ich das richtig, dass man für dieses Lager kein Pressfiteinbauwerkzeug braucht, sondern sich das mit dem Hollowtech II Werkzeug einschrauben lässt?
Bei mir knarzt das Pressfitlager nämlich auch und das von dir vorgeschlagene Lager scheint eine gute Alternative zu sein.


----------



## cdF600 (5. September 2017)

@FreeR1D3R: Stimmt Du hast Recht.

Kennt jemand ein geschraubtes Lager wie das Obige das für die RF Turbine Kurbel mit 30mm Achse passt?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Freerider1504 (5. September 2017)

cdF600 schrieb:


> @FreeR1D3R: Stimmt Du hast Recht.
> 
> Kennt jemand ein geschraubtes Lager wie das Obige das für die RF Turbine Kurbel mit 30mm Achse passt?



Ich glaube Hope hat das was.


----------



## cdF600 (5. September 2017)

Das wäre dann wohl dieses:


https://www.bike-mailorder.de/hope-...MIwdv46oSO1gIViEAbCh3PTwWfEAQYAiABEgJXBvD_BwE

Da wird aber auch das Einpresswerkzeug benötigt.
Wobei optisch sieht es so aus, als ob es nahezu bündig mit dem Tretlagergehäuse abschließt. Das originale von Race Face steht da aber ca 5mm nach außen. Ob das dann mit der Kurbel passt?
Finde auf die Schnelle auch nix zu Kompatibilität zu Race Face Kurbeln.
Ist zwar teuer, schaut aber sinnvoll konstruiert aus.....

Was ist denn davon zu halten?

https://r2-bike.com/PRAXIS-WORKS-Innenlager-THRU-M30-73-mm-MTB-fuer-Race-Face-Cinch-Rotor-Rex1


----------



## Waldhobel (6. September 2017)

Suche Capra L in Raum Rhein/Neckar

hallo zusammen, bei mir steht in den nächsten zwei Monaten ein Bikekauf als Ersatz für mein altes Strive an.
Zur Auswahl stehen diese Bikes, die mir abgesehen von Ausstattung und Preis auch noch optisch zusagen.
- Swoop 170
- Votec Ve
- Propain Tyee
- Capra  
- Liteville 601

Habe jetzt so ziemlich alle Foren durch bezüglich der Vorteile/Nachteile der oben genannten Bikes und auf ein paar schon probegesessen.
Im Großen und Ganzen bin ich zu der Erkenntnis gekommen das es überall Vorteile sowie auch Nachteile gibt.
Auf die Schnauze kann ma mit allen fallen 
Mir ist nur wichtig das die Geo passt ( 187 cm/91cmSL ) wie Arsch auf Eimer.

Meine Frage an euch hat jemand von euch ein Capra in L ( möglichst das aktuelle Modell ) wo ich mal Probesitzen kann, möchte nicht fahren nur die Geo mit den anderen vergleichen.
Hab schon mit den Jungs in Forchheim geschrieben, die haben leider diese Jahr keine Termine mehr für Testfahrten frei und im Shop steht auch nix dergleichen rum, wäre ansonsten rübergegurkt und hätte dort mal am Sattel gehorcht.
Würde mich natürlich auch mit ein zwei Gefäße flüssigem Grundnahrungsmittel bedanken.

Vielen Dank im Voraus.


----------



## SickboyLC4 (6. September 2017)

Waldhobel schrieb:


> Suche Capra L in Raum Rhein/Neckar
> 
> hallo zusammen, bei mir steht in den nächsten zwei Monaten ein Bikekauf als Ersatz für mein altes Strive an.
> Zur Auswahl stehen diese Bikes, die mir abgesehen von Ausstattung und Preis auch noch optisch zusagen.
> ...



Mal ne blöde Frage aus Neugier: Warum nicht wieder ein Strive...?


----------



## Waldhobel (6. September 2017)

SickboyLC4 schrieb:


> Mal ne blöde Frage aus Neugier: Warum nicht wieder ein Strive...?


Bike war gut aber der Rest Service etc. bei mir leider schlecht. Zum Glück gibt's freie Marktwirtschaft und ich kann mein Geld einem anderen Hersteller in den Rachen werfen


----------



## T-Mos (7. September 2017)

Ich gebe mal ungefragt meinen Senf dazu, da ich auch vom Strive zum Capra gewechselt bin.. 

Ich habe eigentlich nur gute Erfahrungen mit dem Service gemacht, und auch das Strive an sich, ist eine richtig gutes Rad. Nur hat mich der Shapeshifter total gestört, da er immer wieder Druck verloren hat und allgemein für mich nicht so den nutzen hatte, da ich den XC Modus nur benutzt habe um den letzten Berg auf dem Heimweg zu schaffen, und selbst da war es gefühlt mehr Illusion als spürbar.
Ansonsten ist das Teil nicht so bergaborientiert wie das Capra.. Werde wenn ich mir ein DH hole vllt. sogar wieder zurück wechseln, aber das werde ich dann sehen.

Edit: Und ich erwarte beim Service nicht den übermäßigen Support, sonst wäre ich zu meinem lokalen Radladen gegangen, aber da kriege ich halt nur Transition, Pivot, Nukeproof, Mondraker, usw. und das kann man sich als junger Mensch kaum leisten..


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Waldhobel (7. September 2017)

Danke für deine Meinung dazu,

hatte ja noch ein altes Strive ohne Shapeshifter bin aber auch schon ein neues gefahren und war damit auch nicht wirklich zufriedener.
Nun ja jetzt steh ich halt vor der Entscheidung was es werden soll, das Neue sollte schon bisschen mehr abfahrtsorientiert sein...


----------



## T-Mos (7. September 2017)

Wenn es abfahrtsorientiert sein soll, dann machst du mit dem Capra absolut nichts falsch, falls du natürlich die Geo magst..

Komme aus Wuppertal, falls du in der mal in der Nähe bist und ein L Proberollen möchtest.


----------



## Black-Down (7. September 2017)

Ich kann dem zustimmen. Das Capra fährt sich down the hill ziemlich gut
Getestet wird das bald in Finale ;-)


----------



## Waldhobel (7. September 2017)

T-Mos schrieb:


> Wenn es abfahrtsorientiert sein soll, dann machst du mit dem Capra absolut nichts falsch, falls du natürlich die Geo magst..
> 
> Komme aus Wuppertal, falls du in der mal in der Nähe bist und ein L Proberollen möchtest.



Hi T-Mos

danke für das Angebot 
Bin leider sehr selten bei euch da oben. Wären von mir aus knapp 320 km einfach 

Vllt. ist ja hier nochmal jemand aus der Region LU/MA/HD/SP der mich mal draufhocken lässt. L oder XL


----------



## ale2812 (7. September 2017)

Stricherjunge schrieb:


> Sehe ich das richtig, dass man für dieses Lager kein Pressfiteinbauwerkzeug braucht, sondern sich das mit dem Hollowtech II Werkzeug einschrauben lässt?
> Bei mir knarzt das Pressfitlager nämlich auch und das von dir vorgeschlagene Lager scheint eine gute Alternative zu sein.


nein, du musst mind. 1 seite dennoch einpressen.


----------



## S-H-A (7. September 2017)

FreeR1D3R schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen,
> 
> ich habe ein Capra Comp 1 aus dem Jahr 2014 und wie es nach 3 Jahren und intensiver Nutzung bei allen Wetterbedingungen so ist, müssen auch mal die Lager getauscht werden. Ein Sorgenkind ist bei mir das Innenlager (Race Face X-Type mit PF30 Standard), das regelmäßig anfängt zu knacken. Beim Auspressen mit dem Lagerschalenaustreiber hatte ich keine Probleme, sondern beim Einpressen. Ich habe mir extra eine Spindel mit entsprechendem Adapter zum Einpressen am Außenring der Lagerschale besorgt. Vor dem Einpressen habe ich penibel darauf geachtet, dass das Lager richtig sitzt und dann erst angefangen das Teil einzupressen. Leider hat sich dann nach ein paar Umdrehungen der Spindel die Lagerschale im Lagersitz doch verkantet und fette Schnitzer reingehauen, weil bereits Spannung aufgebaut war. Mit 1000er Schleifpapier habe ich dann versucht den Grat zu entfernen. Dummerweise ist mir zwei mal das Lager verkantet, so dass ich eben zwei Mal den Lagersitz entgraten musste. Beim dritten Versuch hab ich versuchsweise das Lager mit dem Einpressaufsatz und vorsichtigen und gezielten Hammerschlägen ohne zu verkanten eingetrieben. Allerdings hab ich jetzt beim dritten Innenlagerwechsel das Problem, dass es nicht mehr wirklich Pressfit ist, sondern relativ leicht reingeht. Es fällt zwar nicht rein, aber es ist halt zu leichtgängig. Und ich habe festgestellt, dass das Lager nun aus der Passung rauswandert. Natürlich hab ich mich erstmal geärgert, dass ich es nicht gleich mit der Hammermethode gemacht habe... Und als Perfektionist bin ich natürlich über den Zustand des Lagersitzes nicht mehr glücklich.
> 
> ...



Wie soll das Lager denn aus dem Rahmen wandern wenn die Kurbel richtig angeknallt ist? Race Face will 60N.


----------



## FreeR1D3R (9. September 2017)

S-H-A schrieb:


> Wie soll das Lager denn aus dem Rahmen wandern wenn die Kurbel richtig angeknallt ist? Race Face will 60N.


"Wandern" war ein übertrieben gewählter Begriff... es ist ein Lichtspalt zwischen der Anlagefläche am Rahmen und der Fläche am Lager entstanden. Letztendlich kam das durch eine minimale Bewegung des Lagers. 

Ich hab jetzt das PF30 Threaded von Wheels Manufacturing eingebaut. Mal sehen wie lang das hält und knackfrei bleibt. Einpressen musste ich die Lagerschale auf der Antriebsseite nicht, das ging bei mir ohne großen Widerstand rein. Das Montagewerkzeug zum Verschrauben hatte ich noch zu Hause. Wenn ich mehr Erfahrungen damit hab kann ich nochmal berichten.


----------



## S-H-A (10. September 2017)

FreeR1D3R schrieb:


> "Wandern" war ein übertrieben gewählter Begriff... es ist ein Lichtspalt zwischen der Anlagefläche am Rahmen und der Fläche am Lager entstanden. Letztendlich kam das durch eine minimale Bewegung des Lagers.
> 
> Ich hab jetzt das PF30 Threaded von Wheels Manufacturing eingebaut. Mal sehen wie lang das hält und knackfrei bleibt. Einpressen musste ich die Lagerschale auf der Antriebsseite nicht, das ging bei mir ohne großen Widerstand rein. Das Montagewerkzeug zum Verschrauben hatte ich noch zu Hause. Wenn ich mehr Erfahrungen damit hab kann ich nochmal berichten.



Du hast damit keine Verbesserung erzielt. Musstest doch trotzdem einpressen und hast nicht verklebt. Hättest das Race Face erneuern können. Dieser minimale Lichtspalt sagt nicht dass das Lager wandert. Hatte ich selbst schon am Stumpjumper. Ein weiterer Fall ist mir bekannt. Habe beim neuen Lager die Hülse weggelassen und seither ist alles gut... Scheint sich dieses kleine Stück rauszuhebeln. Trotz sattem Presssitz.


----------



## BikerMike84 (11. September 2017)

Waldhobel schrieb:


> Vllt. ist ja hier nochmal jemand aus der Region LU/MA/HD/SP der mich mal draufhocken lässt. L oder XL



Ich hab nen L allerdings mit 40er Vorbau und komme aus Nürnberg, wenn dir der Weg net zu weit ist, Forchheim ist ja a net weit weg


----------



## davidhellmann (13. September 2017)

Hab das Capra AL Comp. Überlege mir nen Nomad zu kaufen oder vielleicht mal aus Spaß nen Coils ins Capra zu packen. Da null Erfahrung hier… Welcher wäre denn Sinnvoll? Radelfertig so um die 90kg.

Les ja viel das Coil geil ist


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## T-Mos (13. September 2017)

Stand auch vor der Frage ob ich mir ein Nomad V3 oder Capra kaufen soll. Habe mich für das Capra entschieden, da ich beide Probe gefahren bin und der Unterschied für mich einfach nicht da war. Von der Geo her sind beide einfach fast gleich, nur der Hinterbau ist beim Capra progressiver. Bei dem neuen Nomad habe ich keine Ahnung. Wenn du den Rahmen nicht gerade super billig schießt kann man es machen, wenn man es hat, aber es ist defintiv kein Muss.


----------



## davidhellmann (13. September 2017)

Und die Coil Nummer?


----------



## BikerMike84 (13. September 2017)

davidhellmann schrieb:


> Les ja viel das Coil geil ist



Ich fahr den Marzocchi Moto C2R im Capra, relativ leicht für nen Stahlfederdämpfer, viele Einstellmöglichkeiten, Downhill Performance ist mega mit Coil, Bergauf noch ok, wippt aber schon deutlich mehr.

Das Capra ist halt schön progressiv, da passt der Coil gut, im Nomad mit VPP Hinterbau stell ich mir das ganze vllt etwas weniger poppig eher fluffig vor.

So schaut das ganze dann aus





Mal ne andere Frage, fährt jemand nen 30er Vorbau? Hatte zuvor nen Tyee in L ebenfalls mit 40er Vorbau, da war das Oberrohr nen 1cm kürzer, fand es etwas handlicher.


----------



## davidhellmann (13. September 2017)

BikerMike84 schrieb:


> Ich fahr den Marzocchi Moto C2R im Capra, relativ leicht für nen Stahlfederdämpfer, viele Einstellmöglichkeiten, Downhill Performance ist mega mit Coil, Bergauf noch ok, wippt aber schon deutlich mehr.
> 
> Das Capra ist halt schön progressiv, da passt der Coil gut, im Nomad mit VPP Hinterbau stell ich mir das ganze vllt etwas weniger poppig eher fluffig vor.
> 
> ...



hab grad den sixpack 35mm rangeschraubt. hatte ich schon mal und war schon gut. Weiss nicht warum ich zurückgebaut hab. 

Zum Dämpfer wenn eh nur was mit climb switch. Dachte an den Fox oder CK CS? Hm. Muss ich mir mal überlegen


----------



## BikerMike84 (13. September 2017)

davidhellmann schrieb:


> Zum Dämpfer wenn eh nur was mit climb switch. Dachte an den Fox oder CK CS? Hm. Muss ich mir mal überlegen



In der Länge 222mm gibts leider keine Dämpfer mehr mit CS, daher muss man ohne auskommen.

Vllt schraub ich auch mal nen 30er ran zum testen mal schauen.


----------



## T-Mos (13. September 2017)

Welchen Vorbau gibts denn in 30mm, finde nur die gängigen 35mm?


----------



## davidhellmann (13. September 2017)

T-Mos schrieb:


> Welchen Vorbau gibts denn in 30mm, finde nur die gängigen 35mm?



renthal?


----------



## Homed (13. September 2017)

Answer Atac gibts in 30mm, den habe ich am Capra


----------



## darkrider23 (13. September 2017)

Capra mit Race Face Atlas 35mm läuft 1a!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## BikerMike84 (13. September 2017)

Den Syntace Megaforce gibt's auch in 30mm (hab den aktuell in 40mm drauf)

Den Answer Atac gibt's leider im Moment nirgends in 30mm sonst hätte ich mir den mal zum Testen bestellt


----------



## davidhellmann (13. September 2017)

megaforce aber nur in 31.8


----------



## davidhellmann (13. September 2017)

Hab mir grad den hope 35mm / 35mm bestellt. schöner gehts nur mit dem tune ‍♂️


----------



## Black-Down (14. September 2017)

BikerMike84 schrieb:


> In der Länge 222mm gibts leider keine Dämpfer mehr mit CS, daher muss man ohne auskommen.
> 
> Vllt schraub ich auch mal nen 30er ran zum testen mal schauen.


 Wie meinst Du das ,es gibt in der Länge keinen Dämpfer mit Climbswitch ?


----------



## T-Mos (14. September 2017)

Den Cane Creek DB Air gibt es zum Beispiel in 222mm mit CS.


----------



## Black-Down (14. September 2017)

den Fox Float X2 ebenso


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## T-Mos (14. September 2017)

Kann sein, war nur der erste, der mir ohne nachzudenken in den Kopf geschossen ist.


----------



## huldrich (14. September 2017)

Fahre den DHX2 am Capra... bin sehr happy damit, und der Climbswitch lässt sich bei Bedarf nachrüsten! Als Vorbau kommt ein Easton Haven in 35mm Länge zum Einsatz, bin damit ebenfalls sehr zufrieden und ist wirklich schön gemacht das Teil!


----------



## BikerMike84 (14. September 2017)

Black-Down schrieb:


> Wie meinst Du das ,es gibt in der Länge keinen Dämpfer mit Climbswitch ?



Es geht um Coil Dämpfer mit CS keinen Luftdämpfer


----------



## Black-Down (14. September 2017)

Dann schau ma auf den Post über Dir

Den X2 gibt es als Coil wo der Climbswicht nachrüstbar is


----------



## BikerMike84 (14. September 2017)

Ja nachrüstbar, die CC DB Coil oder Inline Coil gehen eben nur bis EBL 216mm.

Von EXT oder Push gibts vllt noch was. 

Das Capra ist aber schon sehr antriebsneutral, daher braucht man jetzt den CS net unbedingt.


----------



## Black-Down (14. September 2017)

BikerMike84 schrieb:


> Ja nachrüstbar, die CC DB Coil oder Inline Coil gehen eben nur bis EBL 216mm.
> 
> Von EXT oder Push gibts vllt noch was.
> 
> Das Capra ist aber schon sehr antriebsneutral, daher braucht man jetzt den CS net unbedingt.


Ich sehe es genau anders....der Float X2 reicht völlig aus und mit der Combi kann ich ordentlich bügeln.
Hatte den im Demo und der vergleich zum Coil RC4 war der Float nicht wirklich anders


----------



## BikerMike84 (15. September 2017)

Black-Down schrieb:


> Ich sehe es genau anders....der Float X2 reicht völlig aus und mit der Combi kann ich ordentlich bügeln.



Ich hatte nicht behauptet das er nicht reicht, habe auch keinen Vergleich zu großen Luftdämpfern. Da ich mein Capra selber aufgebaut habe, also nur den Rahmen gekauft, wollte ich eben gleich nen Coil probieren, da es mein Rad für alles ist (fahre vorne auch die 36 mit 180mm)

Meine Aussage war darauf bezogen, das man auf Grund der Antriebsneutralität des Capra auch ohne CS gut bergauf kommt.


----------



## Black-Down (15. September 2017)

BikerMike84 schrieb:


> Ich hatte nicht behauptet das er nicht reicht, habe auch keinen Vergleich zu großen Luftdämpfern. Da ich mein Capra selber aufgebaut habe, also nur den Rahmen gekauft, wollte ich eben gleich nen Coil probieren, da es mein Rad für alles ist (fahre vorne auch die 36 mit 180mm)
> 
> Meine Aussage war darauf bezogen, das man auf Grund der Antriebsneutralität des Capra auch ohne CS gut bergauf kommt.


ja ich weiß dass du das nicht behauptet hast aber ich muss dir widersprechen mit ausgeschalteten cs wippt der Hinterbau beim treten doch relativ stark


----------



## BikerMike84 (15. September 2017)

Black-Down schrieb:


> ausgeschalteten cs wippt der Hinterbau beim treten doch relativ stark



ja da hab ich eben leider keinen Vergleich, kenne nur den Monarch Plus DebonAir aus meinem Tyee zuvor, da hat die Plattform was gebracht. 

Bei uns in Nürnberg hats aber zum Glück net so viele Höhenmeter zum Rauftreten, wenn ich mit dem Capra jetz ne Std bergauf fahren müsste, wäre as auch kein Coil geworden.

Fahre hauptsächliche Hometrails und Bikepark mit dem Capra.


----------



## T-Mos (17. September 2017)

Das Thema wurde wahrscheinlich schon 10x behandelt, aber ich finde auch mit der Suchfunktion leider nichts.
Habe das Capra in L und würde mir gerne ne Bike Yoke Revive holen mit dem größt moglichen Hub, also ralistisch 160mm. Meine Kurbel ist 170mm lang.
Meine Beine sind für meine 182 mit einer SL von 82cm relativ kurz. Wenn ich mir das so durchreche komme ich auf (480+170+202+40) 89,2cm benötigte Beinlänge was mir ziemlich viel vorkommt. Daher meine Frage, was ihr so für Erfahrungen habt, da das Sitzrohr vom Capra ohnehin schon scheiße lang ist. Bin beim Strive nur als vergleich eine Reverb 170 gefahren.

Edit: Fahre den Sattel Bergab gerne so tief wie möglich.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Rischar (17. September 2017)

T-Mos schrieb:


> Das Thema wurde wahrscheinlich schon 10x behandelt, aber ich finde auch mit der Suchfunktion leider nichts.
> Habe das Capra in L und würde mir gerne ne Bike Yoke Revive holen mit dem größt moglichen Hub, also ralistisch 160mm. Meine Kurbel ist 170mm lang.
> Meine Beine sind für meine 182 mit einer SL von 82cm relativ kurz. Wenn ich mir das so durchreche komme ich auf (480+170+202+40) 89,2cm benötigte Beinlänge was mir ziemlich viel vorkommt. Daher meine Frage, was ihr so für Erfahrungen habt, da das Sitzrohr vom Capra ohnehin schon scheiße lang ist. Bin beim Strive nur als vergleich eine Reverb 170 gefahren.
> 
> Edit: Fahre den Sattel Bergab gerne so tief wie möglich.


Ich bin 1,83 bei sl 85. Komme aber sehr gut klar. Vor dem capra bin ich ein reign L gefahren. Da war die niedrigste Sattelhöhe immer noch zu hoch. Ich war kurz davor das Sattelrohr 2 cm zu kürzen. Wurde hier im Forum bereits gemacht...  
Ich habe die reverb demontiert und eine giant contact switch eingebaut. Die baut etwas niedriger. So war der sattel 1cm tiefer. Vlt wäre das was für dich.

Ich frage mich, wieso dir die 150mm nicht reichen. Mir langt's vollkommen.
Kannst du deine Rechnung etwas erläutern?


----------



## T-Mos (17. September 2017)

Die Reverb baut bei 150mm gleich hoch wie die Revive bei 160mm. Daher macht es keinen Unterschied von der Sitzhöhe.
Die Giant Vario gibt es leider nur in 30.9mm.
Sitzrohr: 480mm, Kurbel 170mm, Sattelstütze Bauhöhe ausgefahren. 202mm, Sattelbauhöhe: 40mm. So komme ich auf die Länge..
Aber kann ja sein, dass die Realität anders aussieht und bei ner ähnlichen SL die Erfahrung gemacht hat, dass es gut passt, wenn die Stütze komplett drinnen ist. Sie soll so viel Hub wie möglich haben, da ich zu 90% Dirtbike fahre und ich einfach so viel Platz gewöhnt bin, und mich der Sattel nur stört. Ich weiß das DH fahre ihn für Kontrolle extra ein wenig hoch machen, aber das brauche ich einfach nicht und ich möchte mich nur ungern umgewöhnen.


----------



## BikerMike84 (17. September 2017)

T-Mos schrieb:


> Meine Beine sind für meine 182 mit einer SL von 82cm relativ kurz. Wenn ich mir das so durchreche komme ich auf (480+170+202+40) 89,2cm benötigte Beinlänge was mir ziemlich viel vorkommt. Daher meine Frage, was ihr so für Erfahrungen habt, da das Sitzrohr vom Capra ohnehin schon scheiße lang ist. Bin beim Strive nur als vergleich eine Reverb 170 gefahren.



Ich hab die Revive 160mm in meinem L Capra, Stütze ist komplett versenkt. Meine SL mit Fiveten Impact waren glaub so 86cm. Kurbellänge 170mm.


----------



## T-Mos (17. September 2017)

Dann hole ich mir erstmal die 125er. Das sollte ja dann ziemlich perfekt passen. Ansonsten wechsel ich dann halt auf die 160er.


----------



## Black-Down (19. September 2017)

T-Mos schrieb:


> Dann hole ich mir erstmal die 125er. Das sollte ja dann ziemlich perfekt passen. Ansonsten wechsel ich dann halt auf die 160er.


schau mal nach der KS Lev mit 150 passt bei mit mit 183 und SL 86 + Five10 Impact super
habe mir für diese Stütze noch nen Shifter der eigentlich für den Umwerfer gedacht is umgebaut.....perfekt


----------



## BikerMike84 (20. September 2017)

Black-Down schrieb:


> schau mal nach der KS Lev mit 150



Die hab ich im Specialized Fuse verbaut, ebenfalls top, gibts vorallem schon wesentlich günstiger als die Revive, nur der Remote ist net so schick, da hab ich einen von Specialized montiert.


----------



## Black-Down (20. September 2017)

BikerMike84 schrieb:


> Die hab ich im Specialized Fuse verbaut, ebenfalls top, gibts vorallem schon wesentlich günstiger als die Revive, nur der Remote ist net so schick, da hab ich einen von Specialized montiert.


eben darum hab ich nen umgebauten shifter ;-)


----------



## Rookie4live (24. September 2017)

Moin,
hat schon jemand ne XT Schaltung 1x11 an sein Capra gebaut? Bin mit der Sram Gx an meinem Capra nicht so ganz zufrieden. Schaltwerk löst sich ohne Schraubensicherung ständig, generell könnten die Schaltvorgänge besser sein und mir fehlt, dass ich wie bei der xt an meinem Hardtail mehrere Gänge auf einmal hochschalten kann. 
Leider hab ich noch nicht so den Plan von der MTB-Technik und weiß nicht welche Parts ich au jedenfall neu verbauen müsste. Reicht nur Schaltwerk und Hebel neu? Muss ich Kassette und Kettenblatt mittauschen? Passt das Schaltauge?
Besten Dank für eure Erfahrungen.


----------



## bosc28 (24. September 2017)

Rookie4live schrieb:


> Moin,
> hat schon jemand ne XT Schaltung 1x11 an sein Capra gebaut? Bin mit der Sram Gx an meinem Capra nicht so ganz zufrieden. Schaltwerk löst sich ohne Schraubensicherung ständig, generell könnten die Schaltvorgänge besser sein und mir fehlt, dass ich wie bei der xt an meinem Hardtail mehrere Gänge auf einmal hochschalten kann.
> Leider hab ich noch nicht so den Plan von der MTB-Technik und weiß nicht welche Parts ich au jedenfall neu verbauen müsste. Reicht nur Schaltwerk und Hebel neu? Muss ich Kassette und Kettenblatt mittauschen? Passt das Schaltauge?
> Besten Dank für eure Erfahrungen.



Ich habe bei mir ein XTR Schaltwerk verbaut, funktioniert Prima. Du brauchst nur den Schalthebel und das Schaltwerk tauschen.
Das 11-Fach Shimano Schaltwerk läuft auch auf der Sram Kassette, so eine Kombination fahre ich mittlerweile auf 2 Rädern.
Kette und Kettenblatt können auch so bleiben.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## BikerMike84 (25. September 2017)

Rookie4live schrieb:


> Moin,
> hat schon jemand ne XT Schaltung 1x11 an sein Capra gebaut?



Ich fahr die 1x11 XT, an einem Laufradsatz mit XT 11-42 Kassette am anderen Laufradsatz mit der SRAM Kassette 10-42. Läuft alles wunderbar. Kette ist die X1 von SRAM.


----------



## Rookie4live (25. September 2017)

Super. Besten Dank


----------



## Black-Down (26. September 2017)

Grüße aus Finale ;-)
Das Capra schlägt sich bestens auch in ordentlich ruppigen Trails


----------



## Homed (26. September 2017)

Servus Leute,
ich hätte mal noch eine Frage, bei meinem Capra CF kommt mir etwas leicht komisch vor: Nimmt man den Rahmen im Stand am Sattelrohr und an der Sitzstrebe und drückt diese etwas gegeneinander, so wie man es auch beim testen der Narbenlager macht, ist erstaunlich viel Flex vorhanden. Zuerst dachte ich an Lager, aber diese sind alle soweit Spielfrei und es fühlt sich auch nicht nach Spiel an, sondern nach Flex im Material, Stürze oder Beschädigungen habe ich keine gehabt. Beim Fahren merke ich nix das mich stört.

Jetzt die Frage ob dieser leichte Flex normal bei den Art von Carbon Rahmen ist oder ob da wirklich was nicht stimmt. 

Würde mich freue wenn mir da jemand weiterhelfen kann.

Grüße Nils


----------



## cdF600 (27. September 2017)

Das Capra ist in dem Bereich nicht besonders steif. Die Sitzstreben bilden aber auch einen ganz schön großen Hebel von der Hinterradnabe bis zum Dämpfer. Ist meiner Meinung nach konstruktionsbedingt. Wie Du schon gesagt hast merkt man es aber beim Fahren nicht. Hatte Anfangs auch Bedenken wie sich das auf die Haltbarkeit der Lager auswirkt (die Kräfte gehen ja ziemlich direkt auf die Lagerung). Aber kann da bisher nicht klagen. Man liest auch nix darüber
Andere Rahmen, die ich dahingehend schon verglichen habe, sind da aber wesentlich steifer. Da flext nix.


----------



## matzdab (27. September 2017)

Hi, ich hab das 2016er Capra CF Comp mit den eThirteen Laufrädern. Habt ihr auch das Problem, dass die Speichen mit der Zeit einfach so auf normaler Fahrt brechen? An der Felgenaufnahme ist mir heute kurz hintereinander die zweite Speiche gebrochen. Dass die Speichenspannung zu hoch ist und diese dann permanent knarzen scheint ja auch eher ein bekanntes Dilemma, das überhöre ich schon. Lohnt es sich da noch nach 13 Monaten mal eine Beschwerde bei YT einzureichen? Das nervt, vor allem wenn man Tubeless fährt und somit ständig alles für die Katz ist.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Capic Biker (28. September 2017)

Ich würde direkt auf E*Thirteen zugehen (The Hive) und dann Rechnung von YT mitschicken.
Geht schneller und ist einfacher für alle Beteiligten.

Meine YT Räder bekommt YT nur wenn es Probleme gibt die YT betreffen (z.b. Rahmen usw.) alles andere geht direkt zu den Herstellern mit Rechnung und bisher ohne Probleme immer.


----------



## FrozenSmoke (28. September 2017)

Ist es möglich im Capra den Federweg zu erhöhen?
Bzw hat jemand damit Erfahrung?
N Kumpel von mir ist etwas unglücklich und wünscht sich etwas mehr Reserven.
Dachte ich frage hier mal für ihn nach


----------



## BikerMike84 (28. September 2017)

FrozenSmoke schrieb:


> Ist es möglich im Capra den Federweg zu erhöhen?


Hinten oder vorne? 

Vorne kannst max. ne 180er Gabel fahren und hinten nen Dämofer mit 222x70 (sollten so 175mm sein)


----------



## Black-Down (28. September 2017)

FrozenSmoke schrieb:


> Ist es möglich im Capra den Federweg zu erhöhen?
> Bzw hat jemand damit Erfahrung?
> N Kumpel von mir ist etwas unglücklich und wünscht sich etwas mehr Reserven.
> Dachte ich frage hier mal für ihn nach


welche version capra hat er denn bzw welchen dämpfer ?
der RS Debon gibt im AL nur 165mm Federweg frei
der Fox x2 hat mehr hub (70mm) und gibt somit den maximalen federweg von 170mm frei


----------



## Black-Down (28. September 2017)

Homed schrieb:


> Servus Leute,
> ich hätte mal noch eine Frage, bei meinem Capra CF kommt mir etwas leicht komisch vor: Nimmt man den Rahmen im Stand am Sattelrohr und an der Sitzstrebe und drückt diese etwas gegeneinander, so wie man es auch beim testen der Narbenlager macht, ist erstaunlich viel Flex vorhanden. Zuerst dachte ich an Lager, aber diese sind alle soweit Spielfrei und es fühlt sich auch nicht nach Spiel an, sondern nach Flex im Material, Stürze oder Beschädigungen habe ich keine gehabt. Beim Fahren merke ich nix das mich stört.
> 
> Jetzt die Frage ob dieser leichte Flex normal bei den Art von Carbon Rahmen ist oder ob da wirklich was nicht stimmt.
> ...


ich kann das nicht bestätigen 
um da was zu bewegen muss ich kraft aufbringen die nicht wenig ist


----------



## Burnhard (28. September 2017)

matzdab schrieb:


> Hi, ich hab das 2016er Capra CF Comp mit den eThirteen Laufrädern. Habt ihr auch das Problem, dass die Speichen mit der Zeit einfach so auf normaler Fahrt brechen? An der Felgenaufnahme ist mir heute kurz hintereinander die zweite Speiche gebrochen. Dass die Speichenspannung zu hoch ist und diese dann permanent knarzen scheint ja auch eher ein bekanntes Dilemma, das überhöre ich schon. Lohnt es sich da noch nach 13 Monaten mal eine Beschwerde bei YT einzureichen? Das nervt, vor allem wenn man Tubeless fährt und somit ständig alles für die Katz ist.



Brechende Speichen
Knarzende Speichen
Lockernde Speichen

Die 3 in E13 steht für die 3 Pobleme oben 
Anderen LRS kaufen und gut ist ...


----------



## Black-Down (28. September 2017)

Burnhard schrieb:


> Brechende Speichen
> Knarzende Speichen
> Lockernde Speichen
> 
> ...


ich hatte die nie aber was ich so lese....nope nich für mich


----------



## darkrider23 (28. September 2017)

Von E13 würde ich im Moment nur die Reifen weiterempfehlen. Der Rest ist gut gemeint, aber schlecht gemacht!


----------



## FrozenSmoke (29. September 2017)

Er fährt den Standardrockshox Dämpfer.
Ich geb das mal so an ihn weiter. Ob man die 5mm beim Umstieg auf X2 merkt bezweifle ich.
Und verhunzt mir ein längerer Dampfer nicht die Geo?


----------



## Black-Down (29. September 2017)

FrozenSmoke schrieb:


> Er fährt den Standardrockshox Dämpfer.
> Ich geb das mal so an ihn weiter. Ob man die 5mm beim Umstieg auf X2 merkt bezweifle ich.
> Und verhunzt mir ein längerer Dampfer nicht die Geo?


ähm das bietet yt so standardmäßig an mit den unterschiedlichen federwegen 
und du hast dir diese frage selbst beantwortet.....man wird diesen unterschied nicht spüren....weder in der geo noch beim federweg


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ebroglio (2. Oktober 2017)

Wo wir gerade bei dem Thema sind. Hat jemand schon einen Vivid Coil R2C ausprobiert? 

@FrozenSmoke: Der Dämpfer ist ansich nicht länger, die Einbaulänge bleibt bei 222mm. Der Hub (länge der Kolbenstange) ist länger, wodurch das Rad weiter einfedern kann. Entsprechend hat man etwas 5mm mehr.


----------



## Swenio (2. Oktober 2017)

Hallo zusammen,

Ich möchte meinen Capra cf Rahmen gerne neu lackieren lassen... habt ihr dazu Erfahrungen ? Oder am besten einen Ansprechpartner, der solche lackarbeiten macht hat?

Beste Grüße und schönen Feiertag


----------



## Black-Down (2. Oktober 2017)

Swenio schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen,
> 
> Ich möchte meinen Capra cf Rahmen gerne neu lackieren lassen... habt ihr dazu Erfahrungen ? Oder am besten einen Ansprechpartner, der solche lackarbeiten macht hat?
> 
> Beste Grüße und schönen Feiertag


ruf mal bei Rockenstein GmbH an ! die könnten deine wünsche erfüllen


----------



## Vormi (3. Oktober 2017)

Hallo liebe Capra-Gemeinde,
ich habe gestern direkt den Rabatt genutzt und mir das Capra AL Comp gekauft, das Bike sollte also in ein paar Tagen bei mir stehen.
Als erstes werde ich direkt auf Tubeless umrüsten, hätte aber noch ein paar Fragen zur Feinabstimmung (ich fahre aktuell hauptsächlich S0-S2, würde aber auch mal in den Bikepark wollen).
Ich bin mit 120 kg fahrfertig nicht gerade der leichteste und wollte fragen, welche Einstellungen ihr hier empfehlt:
- Gabel: Wie viele Token/Spacer, wie viel Druck?
- Dämpfer: Wie viele Token/Spacer, wie viel Druck?
- Bereifung: Wie viel Bar (tubeless)?
Vielen Dank schon mal für die Antworten


----------



## darkrider23 (3. Oktober 2017)

Den SAG kannste doch sehr leicht selbst bestimmen, Tokens und Reifendruck sind sehr individuell. 
Kurzum; ich würde nicht von Fremdwerten ausgehen, sondern die Werte selbst "erfahren"


----------



## xrated (3. Oktober 2017)

http://www.bike-magazin.de/mountain...duros-yt-industries-capra-cf-comp/a35958.html
http://www.bike-magazin.de/mountainbikes/enduro/test-2014-yt-industries-carpa-pro/a20753.html

warum ist das neue soviel progressiver von der Kennlinie?
Der BOS hat 4mm mehr Weg und im Test nur 162mm während das neue mit Monarch auf 160mm kommt?

Vor allem ist hier das alte schon sehr progressiv:
http://linkagedesign.blogspot.de/2014/02/young-talent-capra-2015.html

Der Dämpfer allein kann doch nicht derart die KL verändern. Wurde an dem Rahmen was geändert?


----------



## Stricherjunge (3. Oktober 2017)

xrated schrieb:


> http://www.bike-magazin.de/mountain...duros-yt-industries-capra-cf-comp/a35958.html
> http://www.bike-magazin.de/mountainbikes/enduro/test-2014-yt-industries-carpa-pro/a20753.html
> 
> warum ist das neue soviel progressiver von der Kennlinie?
> ...


Ich dachte immer, das Capra sei seit Anfang unverändert.
Zur weiteren Verwirrung


----------



## Black-Down (3. Oktober 2017)

Stricherjunge schrieb:


> Ich dachte immer, das Capra sei seit Anfang unverändert.
> Zur weiteren Verwirrung


Physik und Geometrie sind ja immer interessant....aber ich beschäftige mich lieber mit dem Fahren des Capra....dafür ist es gemacht und wenn derartig viele Leute ein gutes Feedback zur Eigenschaft geben....kann man davon ausgehen, dass beinahe jeder damit umgehen kann ;-)


----------



## Black-Down (3. Oktober 2017)

Mich interessiert seit meinen letzten Biketagen ob es von RS eine Gabel gibt mit 180mm die ebenso perfekt läuft wie die Pike
ich habe zwar alles Fox,konnte aber in Finale mit dem Rad von nem Gyde fahren der ne 180er RS verbaut hatte....gefiel mir ganz gut aber habe vergessen genauer hinzuschauen welche gabel er hatte


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## frank70 (3. Oktober 2017)

lyrik


----------



## Black-Down (3. Oktober 2017)

frank70 schrieb:


> lyrik


Okay dachte ich mir fast....aber geht die aktuelle so gut wie die Pike ?
Wenn ich zurückdenke wie sich da RS entwickelt hat,ist das schon spannend


----------



## frank70 (3. Oktober 2017)

ich hab die pike 160 im yt, mein junior die lyrik 170 im capra auf 180 gepimpt. soll gut gehen


----------



## zichl (3. Oktober 2017)

Black-Down schrieb:


> Okay dachte ich mir fast....aber geht die aktuelle so gut wie die Pike ?
> Wenn ich zurückdenke wie sich da RS entwickelt hat,ist das schon spannend


Die aktuelle Pike und Lyrik unterscheiden sich eigentlich lediglich im Federweg und Steifigkeit (Casting + Krone sind anders).


----------



## Black-Down (4. Oktober 2017)

Danke ;-)


----------



## mtb_by86 (4. Oktober 2017)

Hallo Leute,

Ich wollte mich mal hier im Forum erkundigen wie eure Erfahrungen bzgl. der Carbon Sitzstrebe am Capra so sind.

Hatte ihr schon Probleme damit? Delamination, Bruch, Beschädigungen nach einem Sturz?

Mir ist innerhalb von nur 6 Wochen zwei mal das Schaltauge (jedesmal ein nagelneues von YT) gerissen (kein Bikepark, ich fahre eigentlich nur im Wald/Forstwege). Dabei hat es die Carbon Sitzstrebe beschädigt. Ich musste das Bike zwei Mal einschicken, zum Glück hat YT das Problem aus Kulanz behoben. Aber ein ungutes Gefühl hab ich jetzt trotzdem was die Haltbarkeit von Carbon angeht.

Bin ich nur ein Einzelfall oder gibt's hier im Forum mehrere Besitzer mit Problemen an der Sitzstrebe? 

Vielen Dank für eure Antworten!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Vormi (4. Oktober 2017)

mtb_by86 schrieb:


> Hallo Leute,
> 
> ich möchte mich kurz vorstellen: ich heiße Daniel und komme aus Süddeutschland und bin seit letztem Jahren Besitzer eines YT Capra Al.
> 
> ...



Dann solltest du das Problem bzw die Mängel, von denen du weißt, aber in deine Anzeige auf Ebay-Kleinanzeigen aufnehmen, sonst machst du dich unter Umständen strafbar:
https://www.ebay-kleinanzeigen.de/s...ke-fully-enduro-top-preis-/724050890-217-9342 

Was sagt der Support von YT zu deinem Problem?


----------



## mtb_by86 (4. Oktober 2017)

Vormi schrieb:


> Dann solltest du das Problem bzw die Mängel, von denen du weißt, aber in deine Anzeige auf Ebay-Kleinanzeigen aufnehmen, sonst machst du dich unter Umständen strafbar:
> https://www.ebay-kleinanzeigen.de/s...ke-fully-enduro-top-preis-/724050890-217-9342
> 
> Was sagt der Support von YT zu deinem Problem?


Hallo Michael,
die Mängel sind von YT unter Berücksichtigung der Garantie behoben worden. Es ist also nichts vorhanden, das aufgeführt werden muss... Danke für den Hinweis. Hoffe du wirst bei deinem Capra dieses Problem nicht haben! Gruß


----------



## Vormi (4. Oktober 2017)

mtb_by86 schrieb:


> Hallo Michael,
> die Mängel sind von YT unter Berücksichtigung der Garantie behoben worden. Es ist also nichts vorhanden, das aufgeführt werden muss... Danke für den Hinweis. Hoffe du wirst bei deinem Capra dieses Problem nicht haben! Gruß



Dann würde ich mir da keine Gedanken machen


----------



## mtb_by86 (4. Oktober 2017)

Vormi schrieb:


> Dann würde ich mir da keine Gedanken machen



Was hast du dir denn nun für ein Capra raus gelassen? Wie siehts mit Lieferzeit aus? Kannst ja mal berichten wenn du deine erste Ausfahrt machst  viel Spaß damit! Und ein Tipp: bestell dir eine Schutzfolie... Der Lack ist übelst empfindlich. Die von Invisiframe finde ich ganz gut!


----------



## xlacherx (4. Oktober 2017)

Jetzt mal blöd gefragt  Das Capra AL aus kleinanzeigen ist dein rad @mtb_by86 ? 
Wie kann es einem eine Carbon Sitztstrebe vermacken, wenn man ein Capra AL hat?


----------



## Black-Down (4. Oktober 2017)

xlacherx schrieb:


> Jetzt mal blöd gefragt  Das Capra AL aus kleinanzeigen ist dein rad @mtb_by86 ?
> Wie kann es einem eine Carbon Sitztstrebe vermacken, wenn man ein Capra AL hat?


na dann lese mal bitte erst die Beschreibung des Capra AL auf der YT Seite.....dann sollte Dir klar werden,dass auch das AL Carbonsitzstreben hat !


----------



## frank70 (4. Oktober 2017)

alle capras haben die selbe sitzstreben !


----------



## xlacherx (4. Oktober 2017)

Black-Down schrieb:


> na dann lese mal bitte erst die Beschreibung des Capra AL auf der YT Seite.....dann sollte Dir klar werden,dass auch das AL Carbonsitzstreben hat !


okay das wusste ich nicht. ich dachte AL = Alu und  CF = Carbon. War mein fehler. 
Aber dass es Schaltaugen einfach so abreist ist schon komisch. Da müsste ja vllt was Locker sein, Kette zu Kurz oder es verklemmt was


----------



## Black-Down (4. Oktober 2017)

xlacherx schrieb:


> okay das wusste ich nicht. ich dachte AL = Alu und  CF = Carbon. War mein fehler.
> Aber dass es Schaltaugen einfach so abreist ist schon komisch. Da müsste ja vllt was Locker sein, Kette zu Kurz oder es verklemmt was


also das Problem Schaltaugen ist bekannt....leider....ich hatte noch keins geschafft aber immer ersatz dabei.
Komisch ist zum beispiel,dass es mir schon mehrfach die Kette zwischen kleinstem Ritzel und Ausfallende geklemmt hat. Erstens ist dort der Abstand zu groß im Vergleich mit anderen Rahmen und zweitens war das Schaltwerk in einem der weit oberen Gängen....


----------



## mtb_by86 (4. Oktober 2017)

Hi und danke für deine Rückmeldung bzgl dem Thema "Schaltauge"! Was genau meinst du mit "das Problem ist bekannt"? Kennst du mehrere, die das schon hatten? Hat YT dazu Stellung genommen? Gibt's dazu was offizielles? Ich habe hier im Forum noch nix darüber gelesen... Gruß 




Black-Down schrieb:


> also das Problem Schaltaugen ist bekannt....leider....ich hatte noch keins geschafft aber immer ersatz dabei.
> Komisch ist zum beispiel,dass es mir schon mehrfach die Kette zwischen kleinstem Ritzel und Ausfallende geklemmt hat. Erstens ist dort der Abstand zu groß im Vergleich mit anderen Rahmen und zweitens war das Schaltwerk in einem der weit oberen Gängen....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Black-Down (4. Oktober 2017)

ich suche jetzt nicht das Forum ab aber einige hatten das schon berichtet


----------



## mtb_by86 (4. Oktober 2017)

Black-Down schrieb:


> ich suche jetzt nicht das Forum ab aber einige hatten das schon berichtet


Ok, dann mach ich mich mal auf die Suche  danke trotzdem


----------



## Black-Down (5. Oktober 2017)

mtb_by86 schrieb:


> Ok, dann mach ich mich mal auf die Suche  danke trotzdem


mach mal aber ich denke es ist auch manchmal nur gefühlt weil es zufällig einigen zu naheliegenden zeiten passiert ist
trotzdem ein ersatz dabei habe ich immer....hatte ich bei jedem Bike


----------



## Castroper (5. Oktober 2017)

Also mir ist die Kette noch nie zwischen kleinsten Ritzen und Strebe gekommen und ich lass die Kette teilweise richtig fliegen. Vlt mal deine Einstellungen überprüfen.

Das das Schaltauge abreist kann daran liegen das sich das Schaltwerk löst und dann spiel hat....öfters deine Schrauben prüfen.


----------



## Black-Down (5. Oktober 2017)

CastroperJung schrieb:


> Also mir ist die Kette noch nie zwischen kleinsten Ritzen und Strebe gekommen und ich lass die Kette teilweise richtig fliegen. Vlt mal deine Einstellungen überprüfen.
> 
> Das das Schaltauge abreist kann daran liegen das sich das Schaltwerk löst und dann spiel hat....öfters deine Schrauben prüfen.


Du kannst Dir sicher sein,dass ich alles richtig eingestellt habe !
Was meinst Du denn mit Du lässt die Kette fliegen ?


----------



## Castroper (5. Oktober 2017)

Black-Down schrieb:


> Du kannst Dir sicher sein,dass ich alles richtig eingestellt habe !
> Was meinst Du denn mit Du lässt die Kette fliegen ?



Schnelles runterschalten bei Abfahrten.


----------



## Black-Down (5. Oktober 2017)

CastroperJung schrieb:


> Schnelles runterschalten bei Abfahrten.


ja und ? das macht man in der Regel so....die Situation des klemmen entsteht meist durch pedalwechsel bei der Abfahrt im rückwärtigen tritt


----------



## loam (5. Oktober 2017)

Jungs brauche mal eure Einschätzung. Habe mir heute wegen dem Rabatt das CF Pro Race Capra bestellt.
Fahre aktuell ein gepimptes Al Comp von 2017.

Daten zum aktuellen:
-Upgrade auf GX Eagle Komplettgruppe
-Upgrade auf "shigura" Bremse sprich: Magura Mt5 Sattel + Saint Hebel
-Ugrade auf SQ Lab 611 Sattel
-Upgrade auf Mary-Nic Reifenkombo

Rechnung aus März diesen Jahres von Vorbesitzer. Habe es im Mai von ihm abgekauft wirklich wie NEU. Er kann da locker nur 3 mal mit gefahren sein so wie es dastand. Hatte wohl schweren Sturz und musste es dann verkaufen.Bike hat aber nix abbekommen. Fahre also mit dem Bike jetzt seit knappen 5 Monaten. Es hat leichte Gebrauchsspuren, keine Dellen, keine Standrohrmacken oder sonstiges. Technisch und auch optisch noch top.

Werde die shigura mitnehmen ans neue cf race, sowie den sq lab sattel. Was meint ihr was ich für das alte comp dann verlangen kann mit dem hier:

-5 monate gefahrenes Al comp 2017 in M
-super optischer zustand, leichte gebrauchsspuren, nix wildes
-neue guide ultimate bremsen
-neuer original yt sattel
-gx eagle komplett 2 monate alt !
-mit den atlas pedalen
-vorne mary hinten nic tubeless upgrade. noch gut profil

Meint ihr 3000 sind drin mit den daten? 2800 eher realistisch?
Hab halt so um die 800€ reingesteckt und ist super Zustand.

Greetz Thomas


----------



## Black-Down (5. Oktober 2017)

roq schrieb:


> Jungs brauche mal eure Einschätzung. Habe mir heute wegen dem Rabatt das CF Pro Race Capra bestellt.
> Fahre aktuell ein gepimptes Al Comp von 2017.
> 
> Daten zum aktuellen:
> ...


Du Thomas ich will Dir ja nicht die Illusion nehmen aber aktuell bekommst das bei YT neu für 2499€
sicher nicht so mit den Teilen aber eben neu


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## loam (5. Oktober 2017)

ohne pedale..mit schlechterer bremse und OHNE komplett eagle ja. mal gegengerechnet ?



Black-Down schrieb:


> sicher nicht so mit den Teilen


wie meinst du kommen denn die preise zustande wenn nicht durch die teile?!
Alleine sone komplette eagle gruppe kostet 400 schleifen. Bremsen wären komplett neu und hochwertiger. Pedale wären auch dran. Meiner Meinung nach wäre das fair.


----------



## Black-Down (5. Oktober 2017)

roq schrieb:


> ohne pedale..mit schlechterer bremse und OHNE komplett eagle ja. mal gegengerechnet ?
> 
> 
> wie meinst du kommen denn die preise zustande wenn nicht durch die teile?!
> Alleine sone komplette eagle gruppe kostet 400 schleifen. Bremsen wären komplett neu und hochwertiger. Pedale wären auch dran. Meiner Meinung nach wäre das fair.


ich kenne aber auch den Bikemarkt und das Überangebot;-)
fragt sich warum Du überhaupt nach anderen Meinungen fragst wenn Du es doch besser weißt


----------



## loam (5. Oktober 2017)

Hättest du gesagt "dieser" oder "jener" Preis für die Kombo wäre realistisch hätte ich ne Meinung gehabt. Das es grade 2500 neu ohne Pedale kostet weiss ja jeder, beantwortet aber nicht meine Frage zu nem realistischen Verkaufspreis mit den Teilen/Zustand.


----------



## Black-Down (5. Oktober 2017)

roq schrieb:


> Hättest du gesagt "dieser" oder "jener" Preis für die Kombo wäre realistisch hätte ich ne Meinung gehabt. Das es grade 2500 neu ohne Pedale kostet weiss ja jeder, beantwortet aber nicht meine Frage zu nem realistischen Verkaufspreis mit den Teilen/Zustand.


Du hast doch so wie ich viel Erfahrung mit dem Teilemarkt und weißt doch wie ich, dass es nicht die Frage ist was man reingesteckt hat sondern jemanden zu finden der bereit ist es zu bezahlen.
Einen Ratschlag zum Preis ist darum eher schwer zu geben....ich verstehe Dich bestens....ich würde es mit 3k probieren und abwarten


----------



## xlacherx (5. Oktober 2017)

ich hätte jetzt mal geschätzt (meine Meinung) dass es aktuell (wenn überhaupt) zu dem Preis weg geht, was das Rad aktuell neu kostet.  Sprich so um die 2500€. Klar, es kann auch sein, dass jemand mehr dafür bezahlt. Versuchen kann man es immer. 

Aktuell ist der Zeitpunkt aber wohl etwas schlecht, da es ja den Sale gibt.


----------



## loam (5. Oktober 2017)

Ja, das jeder alles geschenkt haben will hatte ich schon mit eingerechnet. Deswegen die 2800 . Ich meine cmon, wenn das nicht fair ist. Just my 2 cents.
Naja ich schau mal. Bikemarkt Verkäufe bringen einem echt immer zu viele graue Haare, hehe.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## AnAx (5. Oktober 2017)

Effektiv reingesteckt ins alte Comp hast du wohl eher nur die GX Eagle, Reifen und Pedale.
Die Guide und der Sattel werden wohl vom neuen Pro Race kommen, was?
Die Guide Ultimate ist zwar teuerer als die originale RS, aber ist immer noch ne Guide. Wenn jemand ne andere Bremse ans AL Comp baut, dann wohl nicht ne 'bessere' Guide 

Bei fast allem was du aufführst - außer den Pedalen natürlich - , kann man die Originalteile des AL Comp verkaufen und dann das verbauen, was man eben will...durch ein 400€-Upgrade wird ein 2500€-Bike nicht 2900€ wert  

Und ein Neubike hat eben keine zwei Vorbesitzer in 7 Monaten, keine Gebrauchsspuren und Garantie...


----------



## loam (5. Oktober 2017)

Stimmt auch nun wieder. 

Aber das mit der Guide lassen wir mal so dahingestellt. Gibt sicherlich Leute die es mit der RS nicht kaufen würden, und keine Lust haben auf das Verkauf der alten /Neukauf Ding, denen aber die Ultimate zusagen würde. Liegen auch 180€ zwischen den Versionen und Neupreis bekommt man auch nie beim Verkauf der Teile die man abbaut.

Aber stimmt schon, eigtl. sinnlos hier sone Frage zu stellen hehe. Lassen wir uns überraschen.


----------



## AnAx (5. Oktober 2017)

Wollte dir auch nicht ans Bein pi****, drücke die Daumen für deinen Verkauf und viel Spaß mit dem CF Pro Race, ist schon ne geile Maschine


----------



## darkrider23 (7. Oktober 2017)

Mal ne Frage; gibt es jmd, der von den E Thirteen Reifen auf einen anderen, leichter rollenden Reifen umgestiegen ist.
Nicht falsch verstehen, der Grip der Reifen ist ohne jeden Zweifel erhaben, leider habe ich bei meinen Touren aber den Eindruck,
dass ich überhaupt nicht vom Fleck komme.. Evtl. hat ja jmd Erfahrungen und kann hier kurz berichten. Würde momentan mit der Kombi Magic Mary / Hans Dampf liebäugeln.

Noch was fällt mir gerade ein. Gibt es eine Möglichkeit, die im Capra verbaute Lyrik auf Dual Position umzurüsten?


----------



## Black-Down (7. Oktober 2017)

darkrider23 schrieb:


> Mal ne Frage; gibt es jmd, der von den E Thirteen Reifen auf einen anderen, leichter rollenden Reifen umgestiegen ist.
> Nicht falsch verstehen, der Grip der Reifen ist ohne jeden Zweifel erhaben, leider habe ich bei meinen Touren aber den Eindruck,
> dass ich überhaupt nicht vom Fleck komme.. Evtl. hat ja jmd Erfahrungen und kann hier kurz berichten. Würde momentan mit der Kombi Magic Mary / Hans Dampf liebäugeln.
> 
> Noch was fällt mir gerade ein. Gibt es eine Möglichkeit, die im Capra verbaute Lyrik auf Dual Position umzurüsten?



wegen der Gabel frage Simion
der könnte Dir weiterhelfen


----------



## latte666 (9. Oktober 2017)

Hallo,
Ja, Rollwiderstand von den E13 empfand ich auch als extrem schlecht. Da ich sehr viele Touren fahr hab ich mir auch was besser rollendes zugelegt. Ich fahre vorne jetzt den neuen Magic Mary 2,35 in adix soft und hinten den Mountain King protection in 2,4.
super Kombi, rollt um Welten besser und hat mehr als ausreichend Grip. Für den Sommer zieh ich den Rockrazor hinten auf......
Hatte zuvor mal einen Hans dampf in Trailstar hinten drauf, der rollt aber auch verdammt zäh. Danach den in Pacestar und das war schon ein riesen Unterschied. Glücklich bin ich jetzt aber mit oben besagter Kombi.
Bitte verfallt jetzt aber nicht in eine Reifendiskussion.....;-)

Gruß


----------



## darkrider23 (9. Oktober 2017)

latte666 schrieb:


> Hallo,
> Ja, Rollwiderstand von den E13 empfand ich auch als extrem schlecht. Da ich sehr viele Touren fahr hab ich mir auch was besser rollendes zugelegt. Ich fahre vorne jetzt den neuen Magic Mary 2,35 in adix soft und hinten den Mountain King protection in 2,4.
> super Kombi, rollt um Welten besser und hat mehr als ausreichend Grip. Für den Sommer zieh ich den Rockrazor hinten auf......
> Hatte zuvor mal einen Hans dampf in Trailstar hinten drauf, der rollt aber auch verdammt zäh. Danach den in Pacestar und das war schon ein riesen Unterschied. Glücklich bin ich jetzt aber mit oben besagter Kombi.
> ...




das reicht mir schon, danke!!


----------



## Black-Down (9. Oktober 2017)

Ich habe mir hinten den Minion SS und vorn den Ardent TR aufgezogen.....vorn ordentlich Grip, hinten guter Seitenhalt und mein Capra fährt sich bei Touren leichter als mein Crossbike.....schon witzig


----------



## T-Mos (10. Oktober 2017)

Ich habe nen neuwetigen Minion SS seit dem Frühjahr an der Wand hängen. Habe ihm 3 Versuche gegeben, aber ich kam einfach mit dem Grip beim bremsen nicht klar. Fahre jetzt das Setup: Hr/DHR2 & VR/Highroller2 und bin super happy damit.  
Ein Kumpel kommt mit Shorty VR/HR super zurecht. Ist wahrscheinlich Geschmack, aber hier im Bergischen ist der Boden ohnehin fast nur feucht/nass. Sonne wird ja überbewertet.


----------



## ChristianL1983 (14. Oktober 2017)

Hallo, ich hab ne frage an die unter euch die ihr CAPRA auf Tubeless umgerüstet haben. 
Ist die Felge der aktuellen Modelle schon mit dem richtigen Dichtband versehen, oder muss das getauscht werden?

Danke Grüße Christian


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## latte666 (14. Oktober 2017)

Hallo.
E13 trs+ geht direkt.  Band ist bereitd drin.
Gruß


----------



## ChristianL1983 (14. Oktober 2017)

latte666 schrieb:


> Hallo.
> E13 trs+ geht direkt.  Band ist bereitd drin.
> Gruß


Danke schön


----------



## BergabFan (15. Oktober 2017)

Und weiß evtl noch jemand ob die mavic ust ventile zum umrüsten bei den e13 passen?


----------



## BergabFan (15. Oktober 2017)

Also es geht, man muss am ventilkörper (Übergang zur Gummierung)etwas Material entfernen damit es durch die Bohrung der felge passt!


----------



## Stricherjunge (17. Oktober 2017)

Hallo zusammen,
kann es sein, dass die Narrow Wide Kettenblätter bei 1x11 die Kette nicht mehr zuverlässig halten wenn sie sich abnutzen?
Ich habe das Capra jetzt seit einem guten Jahr. In dieser Zeit ist mir die Kette nur einmal abgefallen, bei einer sehr unsaften Landung. Seit Samstag jedoch 7 oder 8 mal.


----------



## Castroper (17. Oktober 2017)

Stricherjunge schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen,
> kann es sein, dass die Narrow Wide Kettenblätter bei 1x11 die Kette nicht mehr zuverlässig halten wenn sie sich abnutzen?
> Ich habe das Capra jetzt seit einem guten Jahr. In dieser Zeit ist mir die Kette nur einmal abgefallen, bei einer sehr unsaften Landung. Seit Samstag jedoch 7 oder 8 mal.



Moin,
Hast du keine Kettenführung dran ?
Ist die Kette verschlissen ?


----------



## zichl (17. Oktober 2017)

Stricherjunge schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen,
> kann es sein, dass die Narrow Wide Kettenblätter bei 1x11 die Kette nicht mehr zuverlässig halten wenn sie sich abnutzen?
> Ich habe das Capra jetzt seit einem guten Jahr. In dieser Zeit ist mir die Kette nur einmal abgefallen, bei einer sehr unsaften Landung. Seit Samstag jedoch 7 oder 8 mal.


Wenn die breiten Zähne vom Kettenblatt in der Dicke zu stark abnehmen dann greift das Prinzip von narrow wide natürlich entsprechend nicht mehr und die Kette fällt leider vermehrt runter. 

Gesendet von meinem E5823 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Stricherjunge (17. Oktober 2017)

CastroperJung schrieb:


> Moin,
> Hast du keine Kettenführung dran ?
> Ist die Kette verschlissen ?


Sorry, hatte ich vergessen zu schreiben. Kettenführung ist keine dran und laut Kettenlehre muss die Kette demnächst gewechselt werden.



zichl schrieb:


> Wenn die breiten Zähne vom Kettenblatt in der Dicke zu stark abnehmen dann greift das Prinzip von narrow wide natürlich entsprechend nicht mehr und die Kette fällt leider vermehrt runter.
> 
> Gesendet von meinem E5823 mit Tapatalk


Das hatte ich mal irgendwo gelesen, konnte mich jedoch nicht mehr genau erinnern. Echt interessant, dass sich das so plötzlich und häufig passiert. Davor wirklich über ein Jahr mit nur einem Abwurf.
Jetzt kommt wohl ne Kettenführung ran.
Danke


----------



## darkrider23 (17. Oktober 2017)

Hast du jetzt ein kleineres KB montiert? vielleicht ist die Kette einfach zu lang?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Stricherjunge (17. Oktober 2017)

Ne hab nichts verändert.


----------



## Chrisone57 (17. Oktober 2017)

Hallo zusammen!
Finde leider nichts im Netz...würd gerne ein Capra kaufen und frage mich ob man das Capra auch mit 27+ fahren kann?


----------



## Stricherjunge (17. Oktober 2017)

Chrisone57 schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen!
> Finde leider nichts im Netz...würd gerne ein Capra kaufen und frage mich ob man das Capra auch mit 27+ fahren kann?


Soweit ich mich erinnere hat das jemand hier im Thread mal ausprobiert. Du müsstest mal die Seiten durchstöbern.
Dafür gebaut ist das Capra allerdings nicht, es könnte zu Problemen bei der Reifenfreiheit kommen.


----------



## mikel_239 (19. Oktober 2017)

Hallo zusammen, 

Ich bin zur Zeit mit dem einstellen des capra al comp 2017 beschäftigt. Hab das Bike für meine Frau geholt. Im Vergleich zu meinem Jeffsy CF1 2017 ist es ab Werk deutlich schlechter eingestellt.
- Bremse hinten schleift 
- Kettenführung schleift 
- Lenkrad nicht gerade ausgerichtet 
- Gangschaltung nicht eingestellt. Schnellster Gang wird nicht erreicht...

Das hatte ich alles beim Jeffsy nicht. Nur zusammen bauen und ab geht's 

Was mich nach dem Einstellen immer noch stört: die Kettenlinie ist nicht gut. Wenn ich im leichtesten Gang rückwärts trete, fällt die Kette 2 Gänge runter. Habt ihr das verbessern können. Beim Jeffsy hab ich ein Absolute Black ovales Kettenblatt montiert. Da hab ich solche Probleme nicht.


----------



## BergabFan (19. Oktober 2017)

Bremse und Lenker richtig einstellen geht schneller als sich darüber im Forum zu beschweren. Nachdem Du das Lenkrad getauscht hast  


Schaltung wirst halt auch machen müssen hier wird fast niemand das Problem haben das die Kette zwei gänge runter fällt beim rückwärts treten und was das mit dem kettenblatt zu tun hat erschließt sich mir nicht wirklich....


----------



## mikel_239 (19. Oktober 2017)

BergabFan schrieb:


> Bremse und Lenker richtig einstellen geht schneller als sich darüber im Forum zu beschweren. Nachdem Du das Lenkrad getauscht hast
> 
> Schaltung wirst halt auch machen müssen hier wird fast niemand das Problem haben das die Kette zwei gänge runter fällt beim rückwärts treten und was das mit dem kettenblatt zu tun hat erschließt sich mir nicht wirklich....




Beim Jeffsy mach ich den Service selbst komplett mit Gabel und Dämpfer. Das ist ja nicht das Problem. Hab mich nur gewundert, dass es im Vergleich zu letzten Jahr nicht so gut vormontiert ist. 
Die Gangschaltung hab ich auch eingestellt, die Schaltet nun auch butterweich. Das Problem mit der Kettenlinie merkt man beim rückwärts treten. Da fällt es vom großen Ritzel 2 Gänge runter. Das hat auch nichts mit dem Schaltwerk zu tun. Beim Kettenblatt gibt es auch verschiedene offsets. Deswegen habe ich auch gefragt, ob jemand damit Erfahrung gemacht hat


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## BergabFan (19. Oktober 2017)

Aber warum sollte das in der standard Variante wie das capra geliefert wird nicht funktionieren?

Zwei capras "aufgebaut" die letzten zwei Wochen da war alles top. Aber lenker einstellen musste sein.


----------



## Rischar (19. Oktober 2017)

BergabFan schrieb:


> Nachdem Du das Lenkrad getauscht hast


Das ist aber gar nicht so einfach. Lenkradtausch ist so n Sache, die ich nur von den Profis machen lasse


----------



## mikel_239 (20. Oktober 2017)

BergabFan schrieb:


> Aber warum sollte das in der standard Variante wie das capra geliefert wird nicht funktionieren?
> 
> Zwei capras "aufgebaut" die letzten zwei Wochen da war alles top. Aber lenker einstellen musste sein.



Kannst doch einfach mal den Test machen, ob es bei dir auch so ist. Auf das größte Ritzel schalten und Pedale 3 bis 4 Umdrehungen rückwärts drehen...

Mir ist einfach aufgefallen, dass es lauter ist und durch eine Ungünstigere Kettenlinie auch mehr Verschleiß hat, wenn man viel im 1. Gang fährt. Kettenlinie ist ja bestimmt ein Kompromiss, da ja auch Kettenführung + Bashguard Platz benötigt. 

Wie schon geschrieben, mich interessiert es, ob es schon jemanden gestört hat und er auch was dagegen unternommen hat. Eine Möglichkeit ist ja, ein kleineres KB zu montieren und den 1. Gang nur als Notgang bei sehr steilen Aufstiegen zu nutzen.


----------



## Vormi (20. Oktober 2017)

mikmad schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen,
> 
> Ich bin zur Zeit mit dem einstellen des capra al comp 2017 beschäftigt. Hab das Bike für meine Frau geholt. Im Vergleich zu meinem Jeffsy CF1 2017 ist es ab Werk deutlich schlechter eingestellt.
> - Bremse hinten schleift
> ...



Ich musste am Anfang auch noch einiges Fein-Tunen:
- Schaltung einstellen (ging dank zahlloser YouTube Tutorials sehr einfach)
- Kettenführung einstellen (hier musste ich Spacer tauschen/rausnehmen und den Kettenschutz ein bisschen drehen, um es schleiffrei zu bekommen)
- Knarzen der Sattelstütze, hier bin ich aber noch nicht zufrieden, habe gestern noch schnell die große Mutter fest gezogen, heute wird sich zeigen, wie gut das geklappt hat.
- Sattel/Lenker waren bei mir gerade

Mich stört lediglich, dass das Kabel der Sattelstütze so lang ist (man kann das Cockpit also nicht so clean aufräumen), das muss aber so sein, falls jemand die Sattelstütze auf Anschlag aus dem Sitzrohr rausziehen möchte. Bei den Bremsen hatte ich keine Probleme.
Was ich top fand: In den Reifen ist ausgiebig Luft, hier müsste man eher Luft ablassen


----------



## KeRaSh (20. Oktober 2017)

mikmad schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen,
> 
> Ich bin zur Zeit mit dem einstellen des capra al comp 2017 beschäftigt. Hab das Bike für meine Frau geholt. Im Vergleich zu meinem Jeffsy CF1 2017 ist es ab Werk deutlich schlechter eingestellt.
> 
> Was mich nach dem Einstellen immer noch stört: die Kettenlinie ist nicht gut. *Wenn ich im leichtesten Gang rückwärts trete, fällt die Kette 2 Gänge runter.* Habt ihr das verbessern können. Beim Jeffsy hab ich ein Absolute Black ovales Kettenblatt montiert. Da hab ich solche Probleme nicht.



Ich habe bei meinem Capra AL Comp 2017 genau das gleiche Problem. Kenne mich damit jedoch überhaupt nicht aus, weshalb das Bike wohl in den Shop muss.
Kannst du mir dazu vielleicht ein paar Tips geben? Eventuell bekomme ich das doch selbst hin.
Die anderen Probleme habe ich bei mir nicht. Lediglich der Dropper Post wollte am Anfang nicht richtig in der zweit niedrigsten Stufe einrasten und ist manchmal wieder herunter gerutscht. Mittlerweile habe ich das Problem nicht mehr. Hat sich wohl von alleine gelöst.
Den Sattel musste ich einmal nachziehen. Der hat sich etwas gelockert, aber sonst bin ich total zufrieden mit dem Bike!


----------



## mikel_239 (20. Oktober 2017)

KeRaSh schrieb:


> Ich habe bei meinem Capra AL Comp 2017 genau das gleiche Problem. Kenne mich damit jedoch überhaupt nicht aus, weshalb das Bike wohl in den Shop muss.
> Kannst du mir dazu vielleicht ein paar Tips geben? Eventuell bekomme ich das doch selbst hin.
> Die anderen Probleme habe ich bei mir nicht. Lediglich der Dropper Post wollte am Anfang nicht richtig in der zweit niedrigsten Stufe einrasten und ist manchmal wieder herunter gerutscht. Mittlerweile habe ich das Problem nicht mehr. Hat sich wohl von alleine gelöst.
> Den Sattel musste ich einmal nachziehen. Der hat sich etwas gelockert, aber sonst bin ich total zufrieden mit dem Bike!



In den Shop muss dein Bike deswegen nicht. Hab gestern noch mit einem Freund gesprochen, der das 2016 CF PRO hat. Das ist bei ihm genau so. Ist also kein Fehler
Das original Kettenblatt hat eine Kettenlinie von 51mm. Wenn man ein anderes Kettenblatt montiert (z.B. Absolute Black Cinch 32 Direct Mount) sollte sich die Kettenlinie auf 49mm verbessern. Es gibt glaub ich auch Kettenblätter mit 47mm Kettenlinie.

Bin noch am Überlegen ob ich auch gleich ein kleineres KB montieren soll. Dann wird der 1. Gang weniger genutzt.


----------



## Capic Biker (20. Oktober 2017)

Sorry aber warum tretet ihr Rückwerts ?
Also besser vorran komme ich wenn ich Vorwerts Trete.

Wenn ich mitn Auto Rückwerts fahre wird der Motor auch Laut obwohl ich net schnell bin.


----------



## darkrider23 (20. Oktober 2017)

Capic Biker schrieb:


> Sorry aber warum tretet ihr Rückwerts ?
> Also besser vorran komme ich wenn ich Vorwerts Trete.
> 
> Wenn ich mitn Auto Rückwerts fahre wird der Motor auch Laut obwohl ich net schnell bin.



Beitrag des Tages!


----------



## mikel_239 (20. Oktober 2017)

Capic Biker schrieb:


> Sorry aber warum tretet ihr Rückwerts ?
> Also besser vorran komme ich wenn ich Vorwerts Trete.
> 
> Wenn ich mitn Auto Rückwerts fahre wird der Motor auch Laut obwohl ich net schnell bin.




Soll man da wirklich antworten? Gibt es hier keine konstruktiven Beiträge? 

Verschleiß ist keine Argument?


----------



## KeRaSh (20. Oktober 2017)

Capic Biker schrieb:


> Sorry aber warum tretet ihr Rückwerts ?
> Also besser vorran komme ich wenn ich Vorwerts Trete.
> 
> Wenn ich mitn Auto Rückwerts fahre wird der Motor auch Laut obwohl ich net schnell bin.



Mein Auto springt zumindest nicht in einen anderen Gang, wenn es rückwärts rollt/fährt.
¯\_(ツ)_/¯


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mikel_239 (20. Oktober 2017)

Hätte ich das mit der Kettenlinie im Tues Thread erwähnt, käme sicher als Antwort: "warum tretet ihr?"


----------



## Capic Biker (20. Oktober 2017)

Patient beim Arzt: Wenn ich so mach tut es weh
Arzt: Dann machen sie nicht so dann tut es auch nicht weh.


----------



## Stricherjunge (20. Oktober 2017)

mikmad schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen,
> 
> Ich bin zur Zeit mit dem einstellen des capra al comp 2017 beschäftigt. Hab das Bike für meine Frau geholt. Im Vergleich zu meinem Jeffsy CF1 2017 ist es ab Werk deutlich schlechter eingestellt.
> - Bremse hinten schleift
> ...



Könnte eventuell auch an der Einstellung der Endanschläge oder der B-Adjust Schraube liegen.


----------



## mikel_239 (20. Oktober 2017)

Stricherjunge schrieb:


> Könnte eventuell auch an der Einstellung der Endanschläge oder der B-Adjust Schraube liegen.


Beim Rückwärtstreten hat das Schaltwerk nicht so einen großen Einfluss,wenn der richtige Gang eingelegt ist. Geht ja vom Kettenblatt direkt aufs große Ritzel


----------



## Stricherjunge (20. Oktober 2017)

Schau doch einfach mal nach, ob alles gut eingestellt ist. Ich versuch dir nur zu helfen, ich hatte das gleiche Problem und bei mir ließ sich das durch das korrekte einstellen der B-Adjust Schraube lösen.


----------



## mikel_239 (20. Oktober 2017)

Stricherjunge schrieb:


> Schau doch einfach mal nach, ob alles gut eingestellt ist. Ich versuch dir nur zu helfen, ich hatte das gleiche Problem und bei mir ließ sich das durch das korrekte einstellen der B-Adjust Schraube lösen.


Danke, aber das Schaltwerk hab ich sehr gut eingestellt bekommen. Vorwärts ist es auch top und schaltet zuverlässig. Es liegt definitiv an der Kettenlinie. Werde das Kettenblatt durch Absolute Black ersetzen. Kommt auch ein kleineres rein


----------



## BergabFan (21. Oktober 2017)

Also hab das Problem nicht an zwei CF, kettenlinie habe ich nicht gemessen. 

Würde aber auch mal YT kontaktieren denn das muss ja auch im Standard passen!


----------



## xlacherx (21. Oktober 2017)

Das Problem wird eher vom Antrieb kommen als vom Rad. 
Bei der 1x11 Geschichte von shimano hatte ich anfangs an meinem Rad auch das Problem, dass die Kette beim rückwärts treten immer vom größten Gang geflogen ist. Das lag an der Kasette .


----------



## Capic Biker (21. Oktober 2017)

Warum soll es an einem Rad das über 100 mal verkauft wird am Kettenblatt liegen ? 
Meint ihr nicht das es dann bei mehr Leuten der Fall wäre ?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mikel_239 (21. Oktober 2017)

Capic Biker schrieb:


> Warum soll es an einem Rad das über 100 mal verkauft wird am Kettenblatt liegen ?
> Meint ihr nicht das es dann bei mehr Leuten der Fall wäre ?


Mit dem Kettenblatt kann man die Kettenlinie bestimmen. Race Face hat 51mm,  Garbaruk 47.5mm, Absolute Black hat 49mm...
Es get um die 1x11 Schaltung


----------



## zichl (21. Oktober 2017)

mikmad schrieb:


> Mit dem Kettenblatt kann man die Kettenlinie bestimmen. Race Face hat 51mm,  Garbaruk 47.5mm, Absolute Black hat 49mm...
> Es get um die 1x11 Schaltung


Das war bei meinem wicked damals auch so. Die Kettenlinie hat aber sehr gut gepasst durch die Dreifach Kurbel. Bei Zweifach Kurbeln war das ja wieder eher problematisch. Egal, auf jeden Fall hat sich das nach einer gewissen Einfahrzeit immer mehr gegeben bis es komplett weg war. Mit einer neuen Kette ist es wieder kurzzeitig da, aber nur bis man ein paar Kilometer gefahren ist. 

Gesendet von meinem E5823 mit Tapatalk


----------



## BergabFan (21. Oktober 2017)

Liegt das evtl auch an der schwergängigkeit der Kettte? Das Fett das im Neuzustand drauf ist, ist total zäh.


----------



## zichl (21. Oktober 2017)

BergabFan schrieb:


> Liegt das evtl auch an der schwergängigkeit der Kettte? Das Fett das im Neuzustand drauf ist, ist total zäh.


Durchaus möglich, was aber ganz sicher ein Faktor ist, ist dass die Kette recht schnell etwas Spiel zwischen den Gliedern bekommt und auch dann noch besser schaltet. 

Gesendet von meinem E5823 mit Tapatalk


----------



## mikel_239 (21. Oktober 2017)

BergabFan schrieb:


> Liegt das evtl auch an der schwergängigkeit der Kettte? Das Fett das im Neuzustand drauf ist, ist total zäh.


Daran habe ich noch nicht gedacht. Guter Tipp. 
Werde aber trotzdem auf das Kettenblatt von Absolute Black umbauen. Finde es am Jeffsy klasse


----------



## Black-Down (22. Oktober 2017)

Vormi schrieb:


> Ich musste am Anfang auch noch einiges Fein-Tunen:
> - Schaltung einstellen (ging dank zahlloser YouTube Tutorials sehr einfach)
> - Kettenführung einstellen (hier musste ich Spacer tauschen/rausnehmen und den Kettenschutz ein bisschen drehen, um es schleiffrei zu bekommen)
> - Knarzen der Sattelstütze, hier bin ich aber noch nicht zufrieden, habe gestern noch schnell die große Mutter fest gezogen, heute wird sich zeigen, wie gut das geklappt hat.
> ...


Schau mal lieber ob nicht der Sattel knarzt denn wenn es die Stütze wäre würde ich mir sorgen machen
Der Capra Sattel ist eh ne unbequeme Krücke.....und knarzt bei mir auch ordentlich 

Schaltungen einstellen ist auch nur ne frage der Geduld und für einen erwachsenen Mann gut lösbar
Kettenlinie ist bei mir auch so,dass die Kette vom größten Ritzel springt wenn man mal rückwärts dreht

Das Lenkrad war mir auch zu umständlich und habe so nen Lenker genommen....der hat wenigstens zwei enden


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## darkrider23 (22. Oktober 2017)

Hatte jmd von euch schonmal den Fall, dass sich die Race Face Kurbel von selbst wieder lose dreht? trotz richtig eingestelltem Vorspannring und festgezogener Kurbel, ist mir das bei 2 Parkbesuchen schon passiert..so langsam sehne ich mich nach meiner alten XT Kurbel zurück..


----------



## Black-Down (22. Oktober 2017)

darkrider23 schrieb:


> Hatte jmd von euch schonmal den Fall, dass sich die Race Face Kurbel von selbst wieder lose dreht? trotz richtig eingestelltem Vorspannring und festgezogener Kurbel, ist mir das bei 2 Parkbesuchen schon passiert..so langsam sehne ich mich nach meiner alten XT Kurbel zurück..


habe die nicht am Capra aber früher an einem DH bike....das hatte ich einmal und habe das Gewinde versucht so gut wie es geht zu reinigen...danach ging es


----------



## Vormi (23. Oktober 2017)

Black-Down schrieb:


> Schau mal lieber ob nicht der Sattel knarzt denn wenn es die Stütze wäre würde ich mir sorgen machen
> Der Capra Sattel ist eh ne unbequeme Krücke.....und knarzt bei mir auch ordentlich
> 
> Schaltungen einstellen ist auch nur ne frage der Geduld und für einen erwachsenen Mann gut lösbar
> ...



Ja ist definitiv der Sattel der knarzt (bzw. geknarzt hat, ist nach 40km deutlich besser geworden. Ein Kumpel hatte das gleiche "Problem" bei einem anderen Hersteller). Kann jedem nur YT empfehlen, bin mehr als zufrieden mit dem Rad 
Der Kopf der Stütze (also nur der obere Bereich auf dem der Sattel sitzt) war nach 25km locker (konnte dann 2 cm bis 3 cm gedreht werden), nach Anziehen der Kopfschraube war aber das auch behoben.

IronieOn:
Da ich davor ausschließlich Hardtail mit Semislicks und sportlicher Sitzposition gefahren bin, finde ich es unverschämt, dass ich nun für die gleiche Strecke auf meinem Capra mehr Energie benötige !!!!!!1!1!11
IronieOff.


----------



## dmr fahrer (23. Oktober 2017)

Hi,

ich würde gerne meinen Carbon Laufradsatz vom CF Race gegen einen anderen ersetzen, da ich irgendwie skeptisch gegenüber Carbon Felgen bin und mir der Leerlauf aufgrund der Lautstärke einfach tierisch auf den Sack geht... (falls jemand Interesse hat -> PN)


Jetzt stehe ich vor der Wahl.
Lrs bauen lassen: Mit Hope Pro 4, Dt Swiss Ex471 und Sapim Cx-Ray

oder

Systemlaufradsatz: Hope Pro 4 Tech Enduro

Für den Custom Lrs spricht das er etwa 200 Gramm leichter ist...dafür ist der Systemlaufradsatz auch etwa 200€ günstiger...


Hat jemand vielleicht ein paar Erfahrungswerte ?


----------



## Black-Down (23. Oktober 2017)

dmr fahrer schrieb:


> Hi,
> 
> ich würde gerne meinen Carbon Laufradsatz vom CF Race gegen einen anderen ersetzen, da ich irgendwie skeptisch gegenüber Carbon Felgen bin und mir der Leerlauf aufgrund der Lautstärke einfach tierisch auf den Sack geht... (falls jemand Interesse hat -> PN)
> 
> ...


fahre den Veltec ETR und mit 1740g nicht wirklich schwer
stabil und hochwertig fahre ihn mit Stans NoTube System tubless

http://www.veltec.de/produkte/veltec/radsaetze_mtb_275/etr-race_275_1_1/


----------



## Sven87 (23. Oktober 2017)

Hope Pro4 geht dir dann mindestens genauso auf den Zeiger!
Die machen auch ordentlich Alarm!
Ansonsten gibt es über die Hope Laufräder inklusive Naben nichts zu meckern!


----------



## dmr fahrer (23. Oktober 2017)

Danke für den Hinweis. Hatte aber bereits die Kombi Hope Pro 4/Ex471 am Downhiller, da fande ich den Sound eigentlich recht angenehm und nicht so penetrant.


----------



## xlacherx (23. Oktober 2017)

Mach halt n bisschen fett in den Freilauf rein. Dann wird er auch leiser


----------



## Deleted 239656 (24. Oktober 2017)

Must have


----------



## bembelmeister (24. Oktober 2017)

Hallo zusammen.

Ich bin eher Mitleser denn Schreiber... dennoch lebt das ganze ja auch vom gegenseitigen Austausch untereinander.

Deshalb Danke für die vielen konstruktiven Infos zum Capra.

Möchte ebenfalls ein paar meiner Erfahrungen zurückgeben.

Fahre seit Sommer diesen Jahres ein Capra Cf Pro Race:

- e13 Lrs läuft problemlos. Lagerspiel am Hr musste ich etwas nachstellen
- Am Vr fahre ich nach wie vor den e13 Reifen. Ein überragender Pneu!
Die einzige Schwäche empfinde ich bei trockenem staubigem Böden, er schmiert da etwas. Das ist aber keine wirkliche Kritik. Fahre Tubless mit ca 1,3 Bar. 
Hatte vorher ein Magic Marry TS 2,35 mit dem ich bis dahin ebenfalls zufrieden war. Im Vergleich zum e13 aber bei weitem nicht so Pannensicher.
- Am Hr bin ich ebenfalls den e13 gefahren. Leider läuft der im Vergleich zum Minion Fr 3Ply 2,4 Wt nicht so gut bergauf. Er läuf eigentlich gar nicht, er ist echt zäh. Bergab wiederum- toll.
Den besagten Minion fahre ich ebenfalls Tubless mit 1,5 Bar.

-Habe gleich zu Beginn die e13 Kassete inkl. 11x Schaltwerk zu Gunsten einer 12x Eagle getauscht.
Ebenfalls ein onUp Kettenblatt Nw 30T oval.
Somit war auch ein Alpencross gut machbar.

Fazit: Tolles Rad mit feiner Geo, für alles zu haben.

Grüße und endless ride


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## T-Mos (24. Oktober 2017)

Klingt doch schick.. Meins muss leider bald einem Nukeproof Mega weichen (Bin mit nur unsicher ob RS oder Factory, da lieber eagle oder lieber Foxfahrwerk), da ich mit dem 480mm Sattelrohr nicht zu recht komme. Extrem Schade


----------



## MTB_Pathfinder (24. Oktober 2017)

Black-Down schrieb:


> habe die nicht am Capra aber früher an einem DH bike....das hatte ich einmal und habe das Gewinde versucht so gut wie es geht zu reinigen...danach ging es



Hatte das Problem auch am Capra. Bei mir war es ebenfalls nach gründlicher Reinigung erledigt.
Dennoch checke ich vor jedem Parkbesuch die Schraube....


----------



## Evri (24. Oktober 2017)

T-Mos schrieb:


> Klingt doch schick.. Meins muss leider bald einem Nukeproof Mega weichen (Bin mit nur unsicher ob RS oder Factory, da lieber eagle oder lieber Foxfahrwerk), da ich mit dem 480mm Sattelrohr nicht zu recht komme. Extrem Schade



Kenne das Problem, habe auch noch keine Entscheidung zwischen dem RS oder Factory Modell getroffen, schade ist es die Eagle nicht am Factory Modell montiert ist, das würde meine Entscheidung erleichtern  aber erstmal das Line-Up von YT abwarten, das dauert sicher nicht mehr allzu lange.


----------



## upanddownhiller (24. Oktober 2017)

Hallo zusammen,

Ich habe mal eine Frage an andere Capra Besitzer. Ich habe an meinem ein hartnäckiges Knarzgeräusch, welches tretabhängig (auch im Stehen) auftritt und aus der Richtung Tretlager/Kurbel kommt. Ich bin dann auf Fehlersuche gegangen und habe Risse im Lack am Tretlagergehäuse gefunden, zunächst nur rechts, ein paar Wochen später auch links. Laut meinem lokalen Bikeladen  ist das wohl die Ursache für das Knarzen und die ins Carbon  geklebte Aluhülse nicht mehr ganz fest. Das Rad war jetzt schon 2 mal länger bei YT, die alles mögliche gesäubert und gefettet haben, wie ich vorher auch
Das Knarzen war danach jeweils für eine Fahrt weg, kam aber nach ca 20 km wieder.
Was mir noch aufgefallen ist, ist dass man minimales Spiel feststellen kann, wenn man Rahmen fixiert und die Kurbel nach oben und unten bewegt. Innenlager ist jetzt neu, Kette, Kettenblatt und Kassette auch, alles mit richtigem Drehmoment montiert und zuvor gesäubert/gefettet, weiter Knarzen!
YT behauptet, dass die Veränderungen am Tretlagergehäuse harmlos wären und nicht die Ursache darstellen, die Risse seien wohl häufiger beim Capra hieß es.
Habt ihr auch solche Risse bemerkt? Hat jemand schon überprüfen lassen ob die wirklich harmlos sind?
Eventuell auch Zusammenhänge mit Knarzen?
Ist sonst echt ein super Rad, aber zur Zeit macht's nur Ärger leider...
Danke schon mal!
Hier noch Fotos:


----------



## upanddownhiller (24. Oktober 2017)




----------



## upanddownhiller (24. Oktober 2017)




----------



## upanddownhiller (24. Oktober 2017)




----------



## Black-Down (25. Oktober 2017)

upanddownhiller schrieb:


> Anhang anzeigen 657196


Also schön is das nicht aber ich hatte früher im Specialized Enduro Thread von den Carbonmodellen genau die selben „Sachen“gelesen und gesehen....nicht schön aber auch nicht schlimm....ist wohl bei Carbon manchmal so
Haben die die Schalen auch erneuert ? Sehen alt aus


----------



## Black-Down (25. Oktober 2017)

Kleine technische Frage

Hat schonmal jemand ne SRAM X0 Kassette mit Shimano Kette und Schaltung kombiniert ?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## upanddownhiller (25. Oktober 2017)

Black-Down schrieb:


> Also schön is das nicht aber ich hatte früher im Specialized Enduro Thread von den Carbonmodellen genau die selben „Sachen“gelesen und gesehen....nicht schön aber auch nicht schlimm....ist wohl bei Carbon manchmal so
> Haben die die Schalen auch erneuert ? Sehen alt aus



Nein, die Schalen sind fest im Rahmen verklebt, die kann man nicht austauschen.


----------



## Black-Down (25. Oktober 2017)

upanddownhiller schrieb:


> Nein, die Schalen sind fest im Rahmen verklebt, die kann man nicht austauschen.


ok so weit war ich noch nicht vorgedrungen


----------



## Deleted 239656 (26. Oktober 2017)

upanddownhiller schrieb:


> Anhang anzeigen 657196


----------



## Deleted 239656 (26. Oktober 2017)

Sollte bei mir dieser Fall auftreten, fahre ich persönlich nach Forchheim und lass das Bike austauschten. Mach nich lange rum, handle


----------



## ScottyFR20 (26. Oktober 2017)

Diese Risse hab ich auch, ohne Probleme. Fahre das Capra nun schon seit 3 Jahren. Das Knarzen kann auch von den großen Schwingenlagern kommen. Nachdem ich diese getauscht hatte, war wieder Ruhe im Rad. Nimm vollkugelige Lager. Die originalen halten nicht so gut.


----------



## cdF600 (26. Oktober 2017)

Sitzt denn die Lagerschale noch fest? Hab mich mit jemandem unterhalten bei dem sich die verklebte Aluhülse "geweitet" hatte, und deshalb die Lagerschale nicht mehr fest saß. Er hat einen Austauschrahmen bekommen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## saturno (26. Oktober 2017)

Black-Down schrieb:


> Also schön is das nicht aber ich hatte früher im Specialized Enduro Thread von den Carbonmodellen genau die selben „Sachen“gelesen und gesehen....nicht schön aber auch nicht schlimm....ist wohl bei Carbon manchmal so
> Haben die die Schalen auch erneuert ? Sehen alt aus




natürlich ist das "schlimm" es ist ein zeichen, dass die verklebte tretlagerhülse sich lockert. irgendwann ist das teil dann ganz lose und er hat die arschkarte gezogen, weil die garantie/kulanzzeit abgelaufen ist. das problem gab es schon in den anfangszeiten bei carbon. kestrel kann davon ein lied singen. die haben aber dann die hülse ausgebaut und neu verklebt und zusätzlich noch fixiert. das yt sagt, es wäre kein prblem ist doch klar, würde es doch auf einen rahmentausch rauslafen. denn die chinaklitschen werden da nichts reparieren für yt....


----------



## ScottyFR20 (26. Oktober 2017)

cdF600 schrieb:


> Sitzt denn die Lagerschale noch fest? Hab mich mit jemandem unterhalten bei dem sich die verklebte Aluhülse "geweitet" hatte, und deshalb die Lagerschale nicht mehr fest saß. Er hat einen Austauschrahmen bekommen.




Bei mir sitzt die Lagerschale noch fest. Habe keine Probleme mit einer wackeligen Hülse.


----------



## BergabFan (26. Oktober 2017)

saturno schrieb:


> natürlich ist das "schlimm" es ist ein zeichen, dass die verklebte tretlagerhülse sich lockert. irgendwann ist das teil dann ganz lose und er hat die arschkarte gezogen, weil die garantie/kulanzzeit abgelaufen ist. das problem gab es schon in den anfangszeiten bei carbon. kestrel kann davon ein lied singen. die haben aber dann die hülse ausgebaut und neu verklebt und zusätzlich noch fixiert. das yt sagt, es wäre kein prblem ist doch klar, würde es doch auf einen rahmentausch rauslafen. denn die chinaklitschen werden da nichts reparieren für yt....


Naja YT hat doch das bike gesehen, denke wenn es ein Problem macht dann werden sie sich kulant zeigen. Auch wenn sich das Problem nicht abstellen lässt. Auch wenn es von seiten yt nichts gebracht hat kann man ihnen nicht jede kompetenz absprechen. Finde ich etwas vermessen da zu pauschalisieren das sie es nur aus Gründen der Kosten ablehnen.


Und zum Thema china klitsche: jede klitsche die einen solchen Rahmen bauen, ist keine klitsche!


----------



## upanddownhiller (26. Oktober 2017)

cdF600 schrieb:


> Sitzt denn die Lagerschale noch fest? Hab mich mit jemandem unterhalten bei dem sich die verklebte Aluhülse "geweitet" hatte, und deshalb die Lagerschale nicht mehr fest saß. Er hat einen Austauschrahmen bekommen.



Danke schon mal für eure Einschätzungen.
Ich habe das Gefühl, dass die Lagerschale eben nicht fest sitzt. Wenn man das Innenlager frisch und mit etwas Fett einbaut, ist das Problem ja vorübergehend weg, aber es kommt nach kurzer Zeit wieder. Ich habe auch etwas Spiel wenn ich am rechten Kurbelarm nach oben und unten drücke und den Rahmen fixiere. Das ist im frisch eingebauten Zustand auch nicht da. Daher finde ich muss die Aluhülse nicht mehr ganz fest sein, oder hat sich etwas geweitet.
Nach den Hinterbaulagern wurde bei YT auch geschaut, da kam das Problem nicht her, die laufen super. Ich hatte auch auf Kulanz ein neues Innenlager bekommen, obwohl es von YT hieß das innen Lager ist in Ordnung.  Der Tausch hat aber auch nicht geholfen.

Ich finde, dass an sich überhaupt nicht so viel Bewegung im Rahmen sein darf, dass solche Risse entstehen, bzw wenn das der Fall ist, ist das auch ein Zeichen, dass hier etwas nicht in Ordnung ist. Ich habe jetzt auch schon einiges investiert (neues Kettenblatt, Kette, Kassette, früher getauscht als vom reinen Verschleiß notwendig) 
Solche Risse finde ich auch unabhängig vom Geräusch ehrlich gesagt nicht hinnehmbar bei einem knapp 4000€ teuren Bike.


----------



## upanddownhiller (26. Oktober 2017)

ScottyFR20 schrieb:


> Diese Risse hab ich auch, ohne Probleme. Fahre das Capra nun schon seit 3 Jahren. Das Knarzen kann auch von den großen Schwingenlagern kommen. Nachdem ich diese getauscht hatte, war wieder Ruhe im Rad. Nimm vollkugelige Lager. Die originalen halten nicht so gut.



Die Lager sind es nicht. Die wurden bei YT geserviced. Ich denke bei den 2014er Modellen waren die Risse auch wegen der direkten iscg Aufnahme. Das haben sie ja dann geändert, meins ist von 12/2015.


----------



## Capic Biker (26. Oktober 2017)

Die Risse entstehen unteranderem weil es 2 verschiedene Materialien sind, welche sich unterschiedlich verhalten bei Temperatur.
In den meisten Fällen ist einfach nur der Lack etwas angerissen und beinhaltet keine schwächung des Bauteiles, wenn aber Spiel vorhanden ist dann solltest du das ohne Kurbel auch feststellen um sicherzugehen das es weder das Lager noch die Kurbelverbindung ist.


----------



## cdF600 (26. Oktober 2017)

Da könnten minimale Toleranzen schon eine Rolle spielen. Irgendwo im Forum gibts einen Fall wo sich der Lagersitz in einem Cube geweitet hat. Der hat dann die Lagerschale eingeklebt. Allerdings sind da die Lagerschalen direkt ins Carbon eingepresst. Imho die blödeste Methode Pressfit Lager einzusetzen. Da ist das mit der verklebten Aluhülse wie bei YT ist die bessere Lösung. Noch besser wäre es gewesen in die Aluhülse direkt ein Gewinde für BSA-Lager zu schneiden.


----------



## MTB_Pathfinder (26. Oktober 2017)

Hallo,

ich überlege gerade mein Capra 2016 noch mehr auf Park zu trimmen. 
Dazu möchte ich unter Anderem auch den Lenkwinkel 1-1,5 Grad flacher machen.

Leider kann ich für den verbauten IS42 | 28,6 / IS52 | 40  Steuersatz keinen Winkelsteuersatz finden.
Habt Ihr eine Idee oder gibt es keinen Winkelsteuersatz für IS ???? 

Danke vorab für Eure Antworten.
Gruß
Marco


----------



## upanddownhiller (26. Oktober 2017)

Capic Biker schrieb:


> Die Risse entstehen unteranderem weil es 2 verschiedene Materialien sind, welche sich unterschiedlich verhalten bei Temperatur.
> In den meisten Fällen ist einfach nur der Lack etwas angerissen und beinhaltet keine schwächung des Bauteiles, wenn aber Spiel vorhanden ist dann solltest du das ohne Kurbel auch feststellen um sicherzugehen das es weder das Lager noch die Kurbelverbindung ist.



Ich weiß nicht, wie ich das Spiel im ausgebauten Zustand von Kurbel und Innenlager feststellen soll. Da kann ich ja nur mit den Fingern an der Aluhülse wackeln. 
Man braucht ja schon etwas wie die Kurbel als Hebel, um Spiel feststellen zu können wenn etwas nicht extrem locker ist. 

Das mit den unterschiedlichen Materialen kann ich schon irgendwie nachvollziehen und das sagt natürlich auch YT.  Zum einen wäre das aber ein Konstruktionsfehler. Andererseits müssten dann alle Capras diese Risse bekommen, aber das ist nicht der Fall.
Kenne jemand der fährt sicher dreimal so viel wie ich und schon 3 Enduro Rennsaisons, also viel mehr Belastung, auch 2015er Modell, er hat keine Risse.
Es scheinen Ausnahmen zu sein, was dafür spricht, dass dann ein Fehler vorliegt.


----------



## frank70 (26. Oktober 2017)

das eventuelle spiel ist ein problem, die risse im lack doch völlig egal, ist doch überhaupt keine qualitätseinbusse


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## upanddownhiller (26. Oktober 2017)

frank70 schrieb:


> das eventuelle spiel ist ein problem, die risse im lack doch völlig egal, ist doch überhaupt keine qualitätseinbusse



Ja, Risse in Verbindung mit Spiel sind das Problem! Risse allein aber spätestens wenn man das Rad oder den Rahmen irgendwann mal verkaufen will


----------



## Black-Down (26. Oktober 2017)

upanddownhiller schrieb:


> Ja, Risse in Verbindung mit Spiel sind das Problem! Risse allein aber spätestens wenn man das Rad oder den Rahmen irgendwann mal verkaufen will


hast Du das Bike bei YT gekauft ?
wenn ja dann versuche den Rahmen bei denen zu tauschen.....was besseres kannst du nicht machen !
icke hab 110 Kg aufn rippen und fahre nicht zimperlich und das ist für mein bike bestimmt nicht optimal aber ich habe keine risse oder ähnliches....
ist doch schon merkwürdig wenn hier keiner dein problem hat 
also muss ja was komisch sein


----------



## Capic Biker (27. Oktober 2017)

Vielleicht hat er auch kein Problem mit Lockerer Hülse sondern kommt wo anders her und er kann es nicht feststellen


----------



## T-Mos (27. Oktober 2017)

Habe mal ne Dropper gekauft. Bin gespannt, ob ich mich an die Höhe gewöhne, oder ich den Rahmen abgeben muss.
Muss dazu sagen, dass ich hauptsächlich Dirt fahre.


----------



## upanddownhiller (27. Oktober 2017)

Capic Biker schrieb:


> Vielleicht hat er auch kein Problem mit Lockerer Hülse sondern kommt wo anders her und er kann es nicht feststellen



Das glaub ich mittlerweile nicht mehr, schließlich war das Bike schon 2 mal mehrere Wochen bei YT, wurde dort zerlegt und ein andere Ursache wurde nicht gefunden und ich habe einige potenzielle Verursacher schon getauscht, siehe oben. Zuletzt das Innenlager auf deren Empfehlung obwohl sie meinten, dass das alte ok ist. Hat auch nicht geholfen


----------



## upanddownhiller (27. Oktober 2017)

Black-Down schrieb:


> hast Du das Bike bei YT gekauft ?
> wenn ja dann versuche den Rahmen bei denen zu tauschen.....was besseres kannst du nicht machen !
> icke hab 110 Kg aufn rippen und fahre nicht zimperlich und das ist für mein bike bestimmt nicht optimal aber ich habe keine risse oder ähnliches....
> ist doch schon merkwürdig wenn hier keiner dein problem hat
> also muss ja was komisch sein



Ich habe das Rad bei YT gekauft. 
Ich habe natürlich auch einen Rahmentausch angesprochen/gefordert, wurde aber jetzt schon 2 mal abgelehnt


----------



## CoMaGi (2. November 2017)

Hey, was habt ihr mit denn Ding für den möglichen Umwerfer für Zweifachantrieb gemacht? Ne Idee für eine Verkleidung? Will es gerne abmachen, aber darunter ist es dann blankes Metall und sieht schlimmer aus als mit dem Halter. Danke!


----------



## xlacherx (2. November 2017)

CoMaGi schrieb:


> Hey, was habt ihr mit denn Ding für den möglichen Umwerfer für Zweifachantrieb gemacht? Ne Idee für eine Verkleidung? Will es gerne abmachen, aber darunter ist es dann blankes Metall und sieht schlimmer aus als mit dem Halter. Danke!


es gibt 3 Möglichkeiten  
1. So lassen
2. schwarzes Tape drauf machen
3. Ne Abdeckung dafür kaufen und drauf schrauben.


----------



## frank70 (2. November 2017)

wieso hast du überhaupt so ein ding dran, die roten capras gabs doch nur ohne umwerfer ?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Castroper (2. November 2017)

frank70 schrieb:


> wieso hast du überhaupt so ein ding dran, die roten capras gabs doch nur ohne umwerfer ?



Hatte auch eins dran.


----------



## CoMaGi (2. November 2017)

xlacherx schrieb:


> es gibt 3 Möglichkeiten
> 1. So lassen
> 2. schwarzes Tape drauf machen
> 3. Ne Abdeckung dafür kaufen und drauf schrauben.




Danke! Frage wäre: Was für eine Abdeckung? Haste einen Link? Idee? Habe nämlich keine Idee...


----------



## CoMaGi (2. November 2017)

CastroperJung schrieb:


> Hatte auch eins dran.


Wurde mit Einfachantrieb so ausgeliefert. Falls man umrüsten will.


----------



## xlacherx (2. November 2017)

CoMaGi schrieb:


> Danke! Frage wäre: Was für eine Abdeckung? Haste einen Link? Idee? Habe nämlich keine Idee...


da gibt es viele. Welche mit Flaschenöffner oder einfach nur schwarz... ich hab das hier dran
https://r2-bike.com/WOLFTOOTH-Abdeckkappe-Cover-fuer-High-Direct-Mount-Umwerfer


----------



## frank70 (2. November 2017)

bei mir war eine abdeckung draufgeschraubt


----------



## Black-Down (2. November 2017)

frank70 schrieb:


> bei mir war eine abdeckung draufgeschraubt


Ich habe nur zwei unscheinbare Schrauben....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## CoMaGi (2. November 2017)

xlacherx schrieb:


> da gibt es viele. Welche mit Flaschenöffner oder einfach nur schwarz... ich hab das hier dran
> https://r2-bike.com/WOLFTOOTH-Abdeckkappe-Cover-fuer-High-Direct-Mount-Umwerfer


Ok, aber dann bleibt das ganze Ding ja dran. Man kann den Halter aber abschrauben. Gibt es auch da etwas, was sozusagen statt denn Halter draufgeschraubt wird als eine Art Blende sozusagen, um das nicht lackierte Metall dadrunter zu überdecken? Hoffe ich drücke mich klar genug aus. Danke jedenfalls!


----------



## xlacherx (2. November 2017)

CoMaGi schrieb:


> Ok, aber dann bleibt das ganze Ding ja dran. Man kann den Halter aber abschrauben. Gibt es auch da etwas, was sozusagen statt denn Halter draufgeschraubt wird als eine Art Blende sozusagen, um das nicht lackierte Metall dadrunter zu überdecken? Hoffe ich drücke mich klar genug aus. Danke jedenfalls!



naja, dass man muss ja dann aber direkt von YT kommen, da das von denen eine eigenen Befestigung ist.


----------



## CoMaGi (2. November 2017)

xlacherx schrieb:


> naja, dass man muss ja dann aber direkt von YT kommen, da das von denen eine eigenen Befestigung ist.


Komisch. Wenn man Bilder des Capra googlet habe ich das Ding noch nie angebaut gesehen und YT meint die haben nichts... Irgendeiner hat das doch bestimmt schonmal abgebaut und was stilvolles als Blende dran gemacht. Stört doch voll das Auge das Teil


----------



## frank70 (2. November 2017)

bin mir zwar nicht mehr so ganz sicher, ob das ne abdeckung ist bei meinem. sieht genau so aus wie auf der yt seite beim capra al unten auf den fotos


----------



## CoMaGi (2. November 2017)

frank70 schrieb:


> bin mir zwar nicht mehr so ganz sicher, ob das ne abdeckung ist bei meinem. sieht genau so aus wie auf der yt seite beim capra al unten auf den fotos



Bei dem Capra Al comp haben sie es abgemacht und bei genauem Hinsehen haben sie eine weiße (!!) Abdeckung dran gemacht.


----------



## Stricherjunge (2. November 2017)

Der Halter ist auf dieser weißen Abdeckung montiert. Bei mir ist die weiße Abdeckung irgendwie rangeklebt. Hab den Halter abgeschraubt und die original Schrauben wieder in die Löcher reingeschraubt. Cleaner sieht es allerdings z.B. mit Bremsscheibenschrauben aus. Wie der Rahmen unter dem weißen Ding aussieht weiß ich nicht. Kann sein, dass er dort aber auch lackiert ist. Dann müsste man nur zwei Schrauben, am besten mit Linsenkopf, in die Löcher drehen, um sie zu verschließen.


----------



## frank70 (2. November 2017)

bei mir nicht weiss, sondern alu roh


----------



## CoMaGi (2. November 2017)

frank70 schrieb:


> bei mir nicht weiss, sondern alu roh


Bei mir auch


----------



## michi0221 (3. November 2017)

Hallo an Alle, ich hätte eine Frage zur Übersetzung YT Capra CF Pro 2016:
Derzeit fahre ich eine SRAM XG 1175 Kassette, 11-fach, 10-42 z  sowie ein 28er Kettenblatt (e*thirteen TRS+)

Da bei uns einige Trails richtig sausteil sind und ich auch nicht gerade ein Kraftlackl bin, würde ich nach einer Übersetzung suchen, 
wo das treten noch einfacher fällt   Habe natürlich hier schon das Forum durchsucht tappe aber (als Laie) noch immer ein wenig im Dunkeln. 
Ein passendes kleineres Kettenblatt ist nach Recherche bei e*thirteen nicht zu finden, bleibt mir nur noch der Wechsel auf eine 11-48 bzw. 11-50 Kassette, 
oder? 
11-50 gibts von Gabaruk bzw. Sunrace oder 11-48 von Hope. Passt die Gabaruk / Sunrace ohne Probleme bzw. muß man bei der Hope das ganze Set inkl. Freilauf kaufen? (Euro 279,--!!!)

Muss ich sonst noch etwas beachten, bzw. was sind eure Erfahrungen, Lösungen, Quaitätsunterschiede? Derzeitige Kette wird wahrscheinlich auch zu kurz sein, nehme ich an.

Danke für Eure Ratschläge!


----------



## SickboyLC4 (3. November 2017)

Zu 11-50 und den unterschiedlichen Herstellern gibt es separate (aber dadurch modellunabhängige...) Freds.
Ich selbst fahre am Jeffsy die Garbaruk 11-50 und die performt erst richtig gut mit dem Umbau vom Schaltwerkskäfig (bei mit XT).

Such mal im Forum, da findest du zu Garbaruk (die leichteste) und zu Sunrace (die billigste) genug.

Wie die Dinger performen hängt auch stark von der Kettenlinie ab.

Ich beantworte dir gerne paar Fragen aber ob du alle Erfahrungen und "Schaltvorlieben" auf dein Mopped übertragen kannst
bezweifle ich.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## michi0221 (3. November 2017)

Hallo Patrick, besten Dank für deine Antwort! Werd'mal unter den Suchbegriffen Garbaruk und Sunrace durch das Forum surfen.... Kette hast Du aber wahrscheinlich eine Neue gebraucht... oder ist sich das nach dem Einbau der neuen Kassette noch ausgegangen?


----------



## ChristianL1983 (4. November 2017)

Hallo habe eine Frage zum Upgrade des 2017 CAPRA auf 1x12.
Kann ich das werkseitig  montierte 32er Kettenblatt weiterhin nutzen, oder brauche ich ein anderes? 
Danke. 
Grüße Christian


----------



## juh (4. November 2017)

michi0221 schrieb:


> Hallo an Alle, ich hätte eine Frage zur Übersetzung YT Capra CF Pro 2016:
> Derzeit fahre ich eine SRAM XG 1175 Kassette, 11-fach, 10-42 z  sowie ein 28er Kettenblatt (e*thirteen TRS+)
> 
> Da bei uns einige Trails richtig sausteil sind und ich auch nicht gerade ein Kraftlackl bin, würde ich nach einer Übersetzung suchen,
> ...



Von E-thirteen gibts noch 9-44 und 9-46er Kassetten. Die Version mit mit 9-46 ( https://www.bike-components.de/de/e...fach-Modell-2018-p59475/black-9-46-o69409344/  ) fahre ich selber mit SRAM X0-Schaltwerk. Die Kapazität vom Schaltwerk reicht gerade so für die Kassette aus - aber abgesehen von einer aufwendigen Einstellung funktioniert das Schalten mit der Kassette gut. Wie bei anderen 11-fach Kombis auch, habe ich aber das Gefühl, dass ich viel pedantischer schmieren muss, dass die Schaltung keine seltsamen Dinge macht.
Viele Grüße, Jörg


----------



## Stubenkueken (4. November 2017)

Was macht sie denn für seltsame Dinge? Will mir die Kassette auch holen. Sind die 511% zu empfehlen?


----------



## juh (5. November 2017)

Grundsätzlich bin ich mit der Bandbreite bei 10-42 (mit 32er-Blatt vorne) gut zurecht gekommen. Bei richtig langen und steilen Geländeanstiegen war dann aber der leichteste Gang nen Ticken zu schwer - und Ich musste schieben. Da ist die größere Bandbreite schon toll.
Etwas nervig ist es, das Schaltwerk vernünftig einzustellen: der Kettenspanner des Sram-Schaltwerks ist mit der Bandbreite formal außerhalb seiner Kapazität, schafft es aber gerade noch, die Kette in allen Gängen zu spannen. Auf dem größten Ritzel hätte ich eigentlich gerne ein Ketengleid mehr drin, dann hängt aber die Kette im schwersten Gang durch.
Wenn der Abstand Schaltwerk/Kassette nicht stimmt ist das Schalten der größten beiden Ritzel abenteurlich (teilweise runterfallende Kette beim Schalten der beiden größten Ritzel, laut...).
Das Problem mit runterfallender Kette auf den beiden größten Ritzeln bekomme ich auch, wenn ich bei unter Last bei schmutzigem oder nicht rechtzeitig geschmiertem Antrieb schalte. Die schwereren Gänge lassen sich ansonsten immer problemlos schalten.
Ich bin eigentlich ein Freund von Set-and-forget (zu 8- oder 9-x-Zeiten habe ich den Antrieb zwar regelmäßig gesäubert, aber oft recht spät geschmiert, also wenns begonnen hat, zu quietschen). Der 11-fach-Antrieb selbst braucht schon etwas mehr Aufmerksamkeit, als 9- oder 10-fach. Mit der maximalen Bandbreite muss ich wirklich regelmäßig schmieren.
Das klingt jetzt eher negativ - das meine ich eigentlich gar nicht so.
Ich würde die Kassette wieder kaufen, man muss halt häufiger die Kette durch einen Lappen ziehen und drei Tropfen Öl draufgeben. Wenn ichs mal wieder vergessen habe, hört man mich halt fluchend im Uphill...

P.s.: die Gangsprünge der Kassette fallen mir nicht negativ auf - ich spüre da keinen Unterschied zu 10-42.

Viele Grüße, Jörg


----------



## ChristianL1983 (5. November 2017)

ChristianL1983 schrieb:


> Hallo habe eine Frage zum Upgrade des 2017 CAPRA auf 1x12.
> Kann ich das werkseitig  montierte 32er Kettenblatt weiterhin nutzen, oder brauche ich ein anderes?
> Danke.
> Grüße Christian



Keiner bisher auf Eagle umgebaut und kann berichten?


----------



## metalbks (6. November 2017)

Kannst du weiterhin nutzen.


----------



## ChristianL1983 (6. November 2017)

Super, Danke dir.


----------



## darkrider23 (7. November 2017)

Nur mal so nebenbei zur Info..ich warte seit über 2 Wochen auf ein neues Schaltauge von YT. Also sicherheitshalber ein paar auf Vorrat kaufen...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Black-Down (7. November 2017)

darkrider23 schrieb:


> Nur mal so nebenbei zur Info..ich warte seit über 2 Wochen auf ein neues Schaltauge von YT. Also sicherheitshalber ein paar auf Vorrat kaufen...


habe seit anfang 2017 4 stück im Werkzeug aber noch keines gebraucht 
soll ich Dir aushelfen ?


----------



## Waldhobel (8. November 2017)

Moin,

hier mein kurzer Erfahrungsbericht nach der ersten Ausfahrt mit den Capra in XL gestern im heimischen Wald.

Daten:
25 Km, 800 Hm, 70%Trails 30% Waldautobahn, Untergrund nasses Laub, Wurzeln, roter Sand.

Zur Info mein vorhergehendes Bike war ein Strive in L.
Vor der Übersetzung  - 32 / 11-42 hatte ich anfangs bissel Bedenken im Vergleich zum Strive - 22 / 11-36.
Die Klettereigenschaften erachte ich aber als durchaus sehenswert, durch die lange Kettenstrebe kommt das Vorderrad nicht hoch, man kann schön Druck aufs Hinterrad geben, selbst steile Rampen waren fahrbar, der Gripp war gut. (wohlgemerkt ich bin mit dünnen Waden dafür aber mit dickem Bauch gesegnet) 
Bei langen Anstiegen auf Waldautobahnen war es etwas mühsam Tempo zu machen da die Reifen förmlich am Boden kleben, ( Highroller II ) gut hing vllt. auch ein wenig an dem nassen Sand.
Bremsen werd ich wohl tauschen, kam mit der MT5 einfach besser zurecht.
Abwärts ist definitiv der natürliche Lebensraum des Capra. Achtung -> es verleitet leider zum schnell fahren. Die Kontrolle war aber immer gegeben, das Fahrwerk saugt sich am Boden fest, lässt sich gut in Kurven kippen und gut herausbeschleunigen, Treppen werden zu Rampen - erstaunlich was 10mm Federweg mit der richtigen Geo ausmachen.
Was mir vorher schon klar war, dass es nicht so kompakt ist wie das Strive. Freunde von Spitzkehren haben sicher mehr Arbeit damit.
In der Luft liegt er sehr ausgeglichen.
Alles in allem - von den Bremsen abgesehen - fühlt es sich gut an, würde mich wieder für ein Capra entscheiden.
Zur Auswahl standen noch die üblichen Verdächtigen.
- Strive - Votec- Swoop- Tyee- Reign.

Am Woe stehen 30 Km/1000Hm an, ich bin mir sicher, die Segmente die mit dem Strive dort erfahren wurden, fallen beim ersten Versuch.

Werde berichten ...

EDIT VOM 11.11.17 
Läuft definitiv besser als das Strive.
Das große Kettenblatt vorne vergisst man irgendwann


----------



## darkrider23 (8. November 2017)

Black-Down schrieb:


> habe seit anfang 2017 4 stück im Werkzeug aber noch keines gebraucht
> soll ich Dir aushelfen ?


Danke dir, aber ich denke die Teile werden die nächsten Tage kommen. Bei dem Wetter momentan hält sich der Ärger darüber noch einigermaßen in Grenzen.


----------



## michi0221 (10. November 2017)

So, ich habe jetzt die Garbaruk Kassette 10-48 mit Schaltkäfig bestellt. Sicherheitshalber auch gleich eine neue Sram X1 Kette. Wird jetzt lt. Status 2-4 Wochn dauern. Werde nach Einbau berichten.


----------



## darkrider23 (11. November 2017)

darkrider23 schrieb:


> Danke dir, aber ich denke die Teile werden die nächsten Tage kommen. Bei dem Wetter momentan hält sich der Ärger darüber noch einigermaßen in Grenzen.



warte jetzt schon 3 Wochen auf das Schaltauge ;-(


----------



## 4Stroke (11. November 2017)

Kann es sein das die Capra CF Modelle für 2018 in xl schon komplett ausverkauft sind? Kommt da nix mehr nach?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Stricherjunge (11. November 2017)

4Stroke schrieb:


> Kann es sein das die Capra CF Modelle für 2018 in xl schon komplett ausverkauft sind? Kommt da nix mehr nach?


Soweit ich mich erinnere stellt YT die neuen Modelle immer erst im Januar oder Februar vor. Wenn jetzt etwas ausverkauft ist, dann sind es wahrscheinlich 2017er Modelle und Ausstattungen.


----------



## 4Stroke (11. November 2017)

Stricherjunge schrieb:


> Soweit ich mich erinnere stellt YT die neuen Modelle immer erst im Januar oder Februar vor. Wenn jetzt etwas ausverkauft ist, dann sind es wahrscheinlich 2017er Modelle und Ausstattungen.



Das wäre ja super. 
Danke


----------



## ChristianL1983 (11. November 2017)

Habe schon wieder eine Frage,

Ich würde gerne an meinen Laufrädern von e thirteen die Speichennippel gegen farbige tauschen, weis jemand welche ich da benötige?
Fahre tubeless und möchte ungern das Rad zerlegen zum messen.
Es handelt sich um die Laufräder vom 2017er Capra. 

Grüße Christian


----------



## Rookie4live (11. November 2017)

Moin,

hat schonmal jemand Rock Shox Bottomless Rings in den Monarch Plus gebaut? 

Wenn ich so mit 30% Sag fahre sind manche Drop Sprunglandungen mit flachen Landungen doch recht unangenehm. Die Frage wäre ob sich das durch die Bottomless Rings beheben lässt, oder ob die Ringe aufgrunde Progression des Rahmens eigentlich unnütz sind.

Fühle mich mit dem Capra auf ruppigen Trails/ Dh Strecken zuhause. Fahrgewicht ca 72 Kg.
Wäre sehr dankbar für Erfahrungsberichte aus ähnlichem Einsatzbereich. Außerdem würd mich interessieren wieviel SAG und Reboundklicks von slow aus (bei mir ca.5) ihr normalerweise am monarch fahrt?

beste Grüße


----------



## Stricherjunge (11. November 2017)

Rookie4live schrieb:


> Moin,
> 
> hat schonmal jemand Rock Shox Bottomless Rings in den Monarch Plus gebaut?
> 
> ...



Schlägt der Hinterbau bei dir hart durch oder nutzt er einfach den gesamten Federweg?

Ich fahre teilweise mit 35% Sag und habe bisher kein hartes Durchschlagen gehabt.

Mit Bottemlessringen wird der Dämpfer zusätzlich progressiv werden. In Kombination mit der progressiven Kennlinie des Hinterbaus wird man also noch mehr Durchschlagschutz haben.


----------



## BikerMike84 (11. November 2017)

Rookie4live schrieb:


> hat schonmal jemand Rock Shox Bottomless Rings in den Monarch Plus gebaut?



Die Ringe kann man nur bei der DebonAir Version nutzen um hier das größere Luftkammervolumen progressiver zu machen.

Der MonarchPlus mit der kleinen Kammer kann glaube ich nicht mit den Ringe versehen werden. Probier doch mal etwas weniger SAG so 25% das sollte schon langen.

Als Alternative mal nen günstigen Coil wie den Rock Shox Kage probieren.


----------



## Stricherjunge (11. November 2017)

BikerMike84 schrieb:


> Die Ringe kann man nur bei der DebonAir Version nutzen um hier das größere Luftkammervolumen progressiver zu machen.
> 
> Der MonarchPlus mit der kleinen Kammer kann glaube ich nicht mit den Ringe versehen werden.



Laut Rock Shox Manual können auch bei den High Volume Monarch Bottomlesringe verbaut werden.


> Bei DebonAir- und High Volume-Luftkammern können Bottomless-Ringe hinzugefügt werden, um die Progression am Federwegende Ihres Hinterbaudämpfers abzustimmen. Um die Progression zu erhöhen, sodass der Dämpfer beim selben Luftdruck weniger leicht durchschlägt, fügen Sie jeweils 2 Bottomless-Ringe hinzu, bis Sie die gewünschte Progression erreicht haben. Wenn Sie montierte Bottomless-Ringe entfernen, reduzieren Sie die Progression, sodass der Dämpfer beim selben Luftdruck leichter durchschlägt.



Ein Coil Dämpfer hat im Gegensatz zum Luftdämpfer eine lineare Kennlinie, der Hinterbau würde bei gleichem Sag also theoretisch eher leichter durchschlagen. Bin im Capra aber noch keinen Coil Dämpfer gefahren.


----------



## 4Stroke (11. November 2017)

Ist es irgendwo offiziell bestätigt das yt 2018 ein Capra mit 180mm federweg auf den Markt bringt?


----------



## BikerMike84 (11. November 2017)

Stricherjunge schrieb:


> Bin im Capra aber noch keinen Coil Dämpfer gefahren.



Ja die Kennlinie ist linear, aber harmoniert sehr gut mit dem progressiven Hinterbau, fahre in meinem CF den Marzocchi Moto C2R Coil, Feder muss halt zum Gewicht passen, dann schlägt a nix durch, zumal man die HSC noch verstellen kann.

Das mit den Ringen um normalen Monarch Plus wusste ich net war ne Vermutung. Bin den Dämpfer in nem früheren Bike gefahren, mir ist der zu hölzern.


----------



## Rischar (11. November 2017)

4Stroke schrieb:


> Ist es irgendwo offiziell bestätigt das yt 2018 ein Capra mit 180mm federweg auf den Markt bringt?


Woher die Info oder ist das nur eine Vermutung? Vorne oder hinten? 
Dass 2018 ein neues Capra kommt, ist ja inzwischen klar.  Aber mit 180mm? 

Für mich ist es interessant. Ich will mein aktuelles capra leichter und spritziger haben. Also entweder leichtere teile kaufen oder 2018er capra. Nur inwiefern wie die Geometrie anders...?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Waldhobel (11. November 2017)

Rischar schrieb:


> Woher die Info oder ist das nur eine Vermutung? Vorne oder hinten?
> Dass 2018 ein neues Capra kommt, ist ja inzwischen klar.  Aber mit 180mm?
> 
> Für mich ist es interessant. Ich will mein aktuelles capra leichter und spritziger haben. Also entweder leichtere teile kaufen oder 2018er capra. Nur inwiefern wie die Geometrie anders...?


Ist die Lyrik nicht travelbar auf 180mm ?


----------



## 4Stroke (11. November 2017)

Rischar schrieb:


> Woher die Info oder ist das nur eine Vermutung? Vorne oder hinten?
> Dass 2018 ein neues Capra kommt, ist ja inzwischen klar.  Aber mit 180mm?
> 
> Für mich ist es interessant. Ich will mein aktuelles capra leichter und spritziger haben. Also entweder leichtere teile kaufen oder 2018er capra. Nur inwiefern wie die Geometrie anders...?



Ich hab die Info irgendwo im forum gelesen.
Ob das offiziell irgendwo bestätigt ist weiss ich nicht, daher die frage.


----------



## frank70 (11. November 2017)

Waldhobel schrieb:


> Ist die Lyrik nicht travelbar auf 180mm ?


doch, hier mit 180


----------



## Rischar (11. November 2017)

Offiziell ist bisher nix. Deshalb war ich erstaunt. YT schafft's immer alles bis zum release geheim zu halten


----------



## loam (12. November 2017)

Sooo...Habe die Tage mein Pro Race bekommen. Liefertermin wurde super eingehalten und schnell geliefert. Das Bike ist echt nen Träumchen.

Aber was anderes:
Kann mir jmd. sagen wofür der Schlüssel auf dem Bild ist? Lag dabei.


----------



## zichl (12. November 2017)

Für das Lager in der schwinge ist das. Ein sogenannter Stirnlochschlüssel. 

Gesendet von meinem E5823 mit Tapatalk


----------



## BikerMike84 (12. November 2017)

Waldhobel schrieb:


> Ist die Lyrik nicht travelbar auf 180mm ?



Fahre auch ne 180mm Fox 36 in meinem Capra, hinten mit 222x70 Coil. Mehr Federweg bekommst dann aber nimmer raus.

Das 2016 CF Pro hatte doch auch Serie ne 180er Fox verbaut. Daher sehe ich keine Probleme fürs Steurrohr


----------



## 4Stroke (12. November 2017)

Wenn die 2018er Capras ab Mitte Januar bestellbar sind...wann ist dann in der Regel mit einer Lieferung zu rechnen, wenn ich es dirket bestellen würde?
Dauert das noch bis weit ins Frühjahr erfahrungsgemäß?


----------



## Black-Down (15. November 2017)

BikerMike84 schrieb:


> Fahre auch ne 180mm Fox 36 in meinem Capra, hinten mit 222x70 Coil. Mehr Federweg bekommst dann aber nimmer raus.
> 
> Das 2016 CF Pro hatte doch auch Serie ne 180er Fox verbaut. Daher sehe ich keine Probleme fürs Steurrohr


Ich habe so eine Waffe mit der 36er 180mm und hinten X2 Float 222x70....reicht absolut wenn man fahren kann ;-)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## BikerMike84 (15. November 2017)

Genau schaut dann so aus


----------



## Rischar (15. November 2017)

BikerMike84 schrieb:


> Genau schaut dann so aus Anhang anzeigen 665301


Was wiegt dein Capra?


----------



## Black-Down (16. November 2017)

BikerMike84 schrieb:


> Genau schaut dann so aus Anhang anzeigen 665301


das ist dann meins
14 kg genau


----------



## BikerMike84 (16. November 2017)

Rischar schrieb:


> Was wiegt dein Capra?



Also so wie auf dem Bild 13,7kg incl Pedale.

Habe aber noch nen zweiten breiteren LRS und dickere Schlappen für den Park, da wirds dann etwas schwerer.



Black-Down schrieb:


> das ist dann meins



Schaut gut aus, auch selber aufgebaut?

Aber nen Ardent am VR ist doch eher nix für richitiges Enduro oder?


----------



## Black-Down (16. November 2017)

BikerMike84 schrieb:


> Also so wie auf dem Bild 13,7kg incl Pedale.
> 
> Habe aber noch nen zweiten breiteren LRS und dickere Schlappen für den Park, da wirds dann etwas schwerer.
> 
> ...



jupp selbst
der Ardent geht eigentlich und hat auch super Grip aber der SS hinten könnte besser sein


----------



## latte666 (16. November 2017)

Kleine Info zum Fox x2 Performance aus dem jetzigen Modell.

Verbauter Dämpfer ( 2018 er Modell. LS Druck und Zugstufe, 2 Position Lever. 2018er Modell erkennt man daran, dass die Luftkammer mit einer kleinen Schraube gegen verdrehen gesichert wird)
Hatte von Anfang an so ein leichtes Rucken beim langsamen Pedalieren. Während der Fahrt im Trail merkte man davon nix.
Wenn ich aber im Stand etwas wippte, fühlte sich das so an, als wären die Buchsen minimal ausgeschlagen oder als hätte der Dämpfer ein erhöhtes Losbrechmoment.
Habe ihn ausgebaut und bemerkt, dass wenn ich ihn schüttel, die Shims darin metallisch klappern. Das gefühlte Rucken beim Eindrücken war jedoch nicht zu spüren.
Habe Fox in Rodalben kontaktiert und die sagten direkt Einschicken, was ich auch tat.

Gestern bekam ich einen Anruf vom Fox Service. Dämpfer sei repariert. Die Shims wären locker gewesen und sind jetzt befestigt.
Das Rucken konnten Sie auch beseitigen. Er hatte mir wohl erklärt woran das genau lag, da ich aber auf dem Gebiet kein Fachmann bin, konnte ich ihm nicht so ganz folgen. Aber egal. Vielleicht steht ja was auf dem Begleitschein wenn ich den Dämpfer erhalte. Poste es dann nachträglich.

Jedenfalls haben sie mir den Dämpfer, um das Problem zu beseitigen, die High Speed Zug- und Druckstufeneinheit eigebaut mit 2 Position Lever. Damit wäre das Problem behoben mit dem Rucken.........

Sag ich doch mal Danke an Fox


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Black-Down (16. November 2017)

latte666 schrieb:


> Kleine Info zum Fox x2 Performance aus dem jetzigen Modell.
> 
> Verbauter Dämpfer ( 2018 er Modell. LS Druck und Zugstufe, 2 Position Lever. 2018er Modell erkennt man daran, dass die Luftkammer mit einer kleinen Schraube gegen verdrehen gesichert wird)
> Hatte von Anfang an so ein leichtes Rucken beim langsamen Pedalieren. Während der Fahrt im Trail merkte man davon nix.
> ...


der 2 Position Lever funzt super aber das mit dem verdrehen der Kammer war bei mir schonmal ein problem 
hatte das bike einige treppen runter getragen und dabei am Dämpfer gehalten
als ich es abstellte gab es einen knall und die kammer war runtergerutscht


----------



## nieroc (19. November 2017)

Hallo,

ich habe vor drei Wochen die Pike aus meinem 2015er CF Comp1 zu SRAM eingeschickt, da die Krone geknarzt hat. Leider konnte das CSU (Krone) nicht direkt getauscht werden da ich eine FAST Kartusche verbaut habe, sondern wurde separat mit der Gabel geliefert. Somit habe ich meine Gabel zurückbekommen und ein neues CSU.

Nun zum Problem. Ich hatte 100% einen silbernen Ring am Schaft, die Pike kam aber ohne diesen zurück. Siehe Foto.

Da ich lange genug ohne Bike war und YT erst am Montag zu erreichen ist, fragte ich beim Bikeshop nach als ich meine Laufräder abholte welches Teil denn vergessen wurde. Die meinten dass es ein Teil vom Acros Steuersatz sei, das ich für 5€ kaufen könnte. 

Ich habe es gekauft und als ich es daheim montieren wollte, fiel mir auf, dass genau das Teil bereits auf dem Schaft verbaut ist. Ich bin mir aber sicher dass es zuvor silber war und mMn der Ring auch größerer und breiterer war.

Wurde wirklich was vergessen bei SRAM? Oder wurde der silberne Ring gegen den schwarzen getauscht und ich bilde mir ein, dass der schwarze kleiner ist? Oder war der silberne Ring zuvor überflüssig und auf den schwarzen aufgesetzt?

Am neuen CSU fehlt der schwarze Ring ganz. Passt es wenn ich die Gabel so wie sie jetzt ist verbaue?

Danke, danke!


----------



## Stricherjunge (19. November 2017)

Sieht nach nem Gabelkonus aus (am Handy ist das Bild so klein). Bau die Gabel ein, wenn alles bündig sitzt, so wie es soll dann passt das. Den zweiten Konusring brauchst du dann nicht.


----------



## sIVIiLe (19. November 2017)

upanddownhiller schrieb:


> Ich habe das Rad bei YT gekauft.
> Ich habe natürlich auch einen Rahmentausch angesprochen/gefordert, wurde aber jetzt schon 2 mal abgelehnt



Okay, komisch. Die meisten Hersteller bieten doch Ersatz an. Kostenfrei, oder im Zweifelsfall gegen kleines Geld im Crashreplacement. Hätte Ich bei YT auch erwartet 

Grüße
Andi


----------



## upanddownhiller (20. November 2017)

Das dachte ich auch. Hatte mal was ähnliches bei einem Kumpel bei Radon mitbekommen, da lief das problemlos und kundenorientiert.
Bin mal gespannt, YT vermutete ja das Tretlager als Ursache. Ich bin der Meinung, dass die Risse auf eine lose Aluhülse im Rahmen hindeuten, mein lokaler Bikeladen siehe das genauso.. 
Da jetzt das neue Tretlager nichts am Problem änderte, sollte ich das Rad wieder einschicken. Ist jetzt gerade dort, zum dritten Mal...


----------



## phlek (20. November 2017)

4Stroke schrieb:


> Wenn die 2018er Capras ab Mitte Januar bestellbar sind...wann ist dann in der Regel mit einer Lieferung zu rechnen, wenn ich es dirket bestellen würde?
> Dauert das noch bis weit ins Frühjahr erfahrungsgemäß?



DAS würde mich auch mal interessieren. Hat einer Erfahrungen, oder hat jeder nur im Sale gekauft?


----------



## Stricherjunge (20. November 2017)

Beim 27,5“ Jeffsy war es am Tag der Vorstellung sofort verfügbar und dann auch ein paar Tage später ausgeliefert. Die Verfügbarkeitsdaten, die YT auf ihrer Webseite angeben sind meiner Erfahrung nach sehr genau. Hatte mein Capra letztes Jahr im Juli bestellt, das Verfügbarkeitsdatum war mit 15.08. angegeben und am 20.08. stand das Paket bei mir.


----------



## CoMaGi (22. November 2017)

Hi ho zusammen! Mal ne Frage an die Schrauber-Pros hier: Mein Capra knallt beim Antritt öfter mal und vom Gefühl her rutscht dann auch die Kurbel ein Stück, als ob was lose wäre. Also wie ganz kurz Leerlauf. Hoffe ich drücke mich gut aus. Ist erst 2 Monate alt. Was kann das sein? Hoffe nix kaputt... DANKE!


----------



## bartos0815 (22. November 2017)

CoMaGi schrieb:


> Hi ho zusammen! Mal ne Frage an die Schrauber-Pros hier: Mein Capra knallt beim Antritt öfter mal und vom Gefühl her rutscht dann auch die Kurbel ein Stück, als ob was lose wäre. Also wie ganz kurz Leerlauf. Hoffe ich drücke mich gut aus. Ist erst 2 Monate alt. Was kann das sein? Hoffe nix kaputt... DANKE!


Welches Laufrad? E thirteen schwächelt gern am Freilauf!


----------



## CoMaGi (22. November 2017)

bartos0815 schrieb:


> Welches Laufrad? E thirteen schwächelt gern am Freilauf!


Ja e thirteen!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## CoMaGi (22. November 2017)

CoMaGi schrieb:


> Ja e thirteen!


Egal wie ich an der Schaltung drehe habe ich den Eindruck die läuft nicht rund. Kann was damit zu tun haben? Hatte vorher Shimano XT. Thx


----------



## bartos0815 (22. November 2017)

Freilauf abziehen sperrklinken checken wenn defekt sb zu e thirteen. Die sind kulant.


----------



## CoMaGi (22. November 2017)

bartos0815 schrieb:


> Freilauf abziehen sperrklinken checken wenn defekt sb zu e thirteen. Die sind kulant.


Vielen Dank. Gibts dazu ne Anleitung?


----------



## xlacherx (22. November 2017)

Vermutlich so: 
Laufrad ausbauen und einmal an der Kasette ziehn.....


----------



## CoMaGi (22. November 2017)

xlacherx schrieb:


> Vermutlich so:
> Laufrad ausbauen und einmal an der Kasette ziehn.....


Ok, hört sich machbar an. Bin halt was am Rad basteln angeht noch ein Greenhorn... Trau mich da nicht alles. Ziehe ich die Kassette ab, oder was prüfe ich da genau? Danke


----------



## xlacherx (22. November 2017)

CoMaGi schrieb:


> Ok, hört sich machbar an. Bin halt was am Rad basteln angeht noch ein Greenhorn... Trau mich da nicht alles. Ziehe ich die Kassette ab, oder was prüfe ich da genau? Danke


----------



## mikel_239 (25. November 2017)

Weiß jemand, ob beim Capra AL Comp 2017 Tubless Felgenband verwendet wurde? TL Ventile waren schon mal nicht im Lieferumfang


----------



## Black-Down (25. November 2017)

mikmad schrieb:


> Weiß jemand, ob beim Capra AL Comp 2017 Tubless Felgenband verwendet wurde? TL Ventile waren schon mal nicht im Lieferumfang


wenn in der Beschreibung steht Tubless ready dann heißt das nicht,dass die so auch ausgeliefert werden....ohne TL Ventile wird auch bedeuten,dass das Velgenband nicht TL ist....denke ich


----------



## Stricherjunge (26. November 2017)

Beim 2016er Al war kein Tubelessfelgenband verbaut und auch keins im Lieferumfang dabei.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## NattyJan (26. November 2017)

mikmad schrieb:


> Weiß jemand, ob beim Capra AL Comp 2017 Tubless Felgenband verwendet wurde? TL Ventile waren schon mal nicht im Lieferumfang


Nein

Gesendet von meinem SM-A500FU mit Tapatalk


----------



## shorty79 (27. November 2017)

Hallo

Fährt von euch wer eine bikeyoke sattelstütze mit 185mm hub?
Mich würde interessieren sie mit dem sattelrohr kompett versenkt in einen L rahmen passt.
Laut internet und meiner Messung sollte sie passen.
Sie hat eine maximale einstecktiefe von 290mm
Das sattelrohr hat bis zum knick ca.310mm.
Weiss nur nicht ob das rohr diese 300mm durchgehend 31,6 mm hat.
Danke
Gruß shorty


----------



## upanddownhiller (27. November 2017)

Hi! Ich fahre eine Vecnum Moveloc 200, das passt. Rahmen ist auch in L


----------



## NobodyKnows (28. November 2017)

shorty79 schrieb:


> Hallo
> 
> Fährt von euch wer eine bikeyoke sattelstütze mit 185mm hub?
> Mich würde interessieren sie mit dem sattelrohr kompett versenkt in einen L rahmen passt.
> ...



Ich fahre die BikeYoke in 185mm und die passt im L Rahmen.


----------



## shorty79 (28. November 2017)

NobodyKnows schrieb:


> Ich fahre die BikeYoke in 185mm und die passt im L Rahmen.



Oh super danke.
Die geht also bis zum Anschlag rein?


----------



## shorty79 (29. November 2017)

upanddownhiller schrieb:


> Hi! Ich fahre eine Vecnum Moveloc 200, das passt. Rahmen ist auch in L



Die 200mm ist mir sicher zu lang.
Es könnte sogar die 185mm knapp sein.
Trotzdem danke für deine Antwort. 
Gruß shorty


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Tr4ilJunk!e (2. Dezember 2017)

Hallo,
fahre das Capra CF 2017. Will evtl. auf die SRAM Eagle umrüsten. Kann mir jemand sagen ob hier das Umrüst-Kit ohne Kurbel reicht oder benötige ich auch eine neue Kurbel?
Gruß Andi


----------



## zichl (2. Dezember 2017)

Kurbel kannst du jede nehmen und Kettenblatt sollte halt eines sein für 1fach, egal ob Sram, Shimano oder irgendein Drittanbieter. Wenn du also vorher schon 1*11 gefahren bist musst du vorne am Antrieb nichts tauschen.


----------



## Tr4ilJunk!e (2. Dezember 2017)

zichl schrieb:


> Kurbel kannst du jede nehmen und Kettenblatt sollte halt eines sein für 1fach, egal ob Sram, Shimano oder irgendein Drittanbieter. Wenn du also vorher schon 1*11 gefahren bist musst du vorne am Antrieb nichts tauschen.


Danke dir! Dann müsste das GX Upgrade Kit mit Kassette, Schaltwerk, Kette und Trigger reichen.


----------



## zichl (2. Dezember 2017)

Ganz genau! Deswegen wird das Set auch genau so angeboten, also ohne Kurbel und Kettenblatt.


----------



## Tr4ilJunk!e (2. Dezember 2017)

zichl schrieb:


> Ganz genau! Deswegen wird das Set auch genau so angeboten, also ohne Kurbel und Kettenblatt.


Ich hatte noch was von einem XD Rotor/Freilauf am Hinterrad gelesen. Habe ich das auch schon bei 1x11?


----------



## zichl (2. Dezember 2017)

Tr4ilJunk!e schrieb:


> Ich hatte noch was von einem XD Rotor/Freilauf am Hinterrad gelesen. Habe ich das auch schon bei 1x11?


Davon gehe ich stark aus wenn du eine übliche sram 11fach Kassette drauf hast. Ich glaube nur die nx geht auf den standard Freilauf. Verbaut ist aber normal x1 oder gx. 

Gesendet von meinem E5823 mit Tapatalk


----------



## wstoiber (4. Dezember 2017)

Servus,

wird der neue Ice-spiker mit 2.6 ins Capra passen?
Im forum gibt es ja fotos von einem 2.8 nobby nic auf einer 35mm felge der gerade noch reinpasst - dann sollte sich ein 2.6er auf einer hope 35w felge noch vernünftig fahrbar ausgehen - was meint ihr?

LG, Wolfgang


----------



## darkrider23 (10. Dezember 2017)

Wurde bestimmt schon x-mal besprochen, frage aber dennoch nochmal: ich bin ja eigentlich ziemlich begeistert von
den E13 Reifen auf meinem Capra. Da ich aber momentan eher seltener in den Park und mehr "humanere" Enduro Touren mit
längeren Uphill-Passagen fahre, blockieren die Teile den Antritt doch erheblich. Würde daher gerne etwas leichter rollendes kaufen
und hatte jetzt die Kombi Magic Mary/Nobby Nic in die engere Auswahl genommen. Die Idee hinter dem Nobby war, einen guten Kompromiss
zwischen dem sehr extremen Rock Razor und dem etwas zähen Hans Dampf zu nehmen. Frage; ist der Nobby trotzdem stabil genug, um
dann doch mal den ein oder anderen Parkeinsatz auszuhalten? Tubeless versteht sich!


----------



## Black-Down (10. Dezember 2017)

darkrider23 schrieb:


> Wurde bestimmt schon x-mal besprochen, frage aber dennoch nochmal: ich bin ja eigentlich ziemlich begeistert von
> den E13 Reifen auf meinem Capra. Da ich aber momentan eher seltener in den Park und mehr "humanere" Enduro Touren mit
> längeren Uphill-Passagen fahre, blockieren die Teile den Antritt doch erheblich. Würde daher gerne etwas leichter rollendes kaufen
> und hatte jetzt die Kombi Magic Mary/Nobby Nic in die engere Auswahl genommen. Die Idee hinter dem Nobby war, einen guten Kompromiss
> ...


Hey,

ich habe den Nobby immer auf meinem Straßenenduro(Reign,Spicy und SEnduro) gehabt aber sobald es in Trails ging war der Reifen untauglich, nicht unfahrbar aber auch nicht wirklich mit Grip
Vom Gewicht und den Laufeigenschafen auf Straße und Waldwegen hingegen fand ich den wirklich toll.


----------



## Gala (11. Dezember 2017)

Servus zusammen,
an alle Schrauber, die einen Service, Wartung am Bike
und das von YT verwendete Fett benutzen wollen.
Hier ist Gleitmo 585 K auch in kleinen mengen (400g)zu haben.
www.haller-schmierstoffe.de


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Capic Biker (11. Dezember 2017)

Ich fahr auch die Combo MM und NN, es ist fahrbar aber wenn du ein fahrer bist der das letzte Bisschen aus sein Bike auf Hometrails raus holen willst, ist der NN zu schwach.
Park kannst damit auch fahrn aber mit Abstriche.


----------



## darkrider23 (11. Dezember 2017)

ok...dann riskier ich´s lieber nicht. Mit dem Hans Dampf hinten sollte es aber passen.


----------



## Black-Down (11. Dezember 2017)

darkrider23 schrieb:


> ok...dann riskier ich´s lieber nicht. Mit dem Hans Dampf hinten sollte es aber passen.


Mit dem Hans Dampf auf jeden Fall der passt


----------



## latte666 (11. Dezember 2017)

hallo,
hier mal meine Erfahrung mit Reifen: 
also ich benutze den neuen MM vorne in Soft(orange) der soll lt. Test "angeblich" nur sowas um die 27 Watt rollen und hinten den Mountain King II Protection. Der rollt meines Erachtens besser als mein davor gefahrener Hans Dampf in Pacestar und hat mir bei Endurotouren bisher immer treue Dienste geleistet. War auch mit der Kombi im Bikepark. Hat super gehalten. Kommt halt etwas auf deine Vorlieben an. Aber für normale Endurotouren kannst beide Reifen HD und MK problemlos aufziehen.....2018er Modell bekommt ein neues Profil. Bin mal gespannt wie der sich schlägt.
Gruß Christian


----------



## Markus-Freeride (11. Dezember 2017)

Ich steige gerade auf den Specialized Hillbilly für vorne und den Butcher für hinten, beide in 2.6 um. Mit eine 30mm Felge sollten sie perfekt in‘s Capra passen, da das Profil nicht so breit baut, der Reifen aber eine schön voluminöse Karkasse hat.
Und der letzte Reifentest lässt da Gutes hoffen ;-)


----------



## Markus-Freeride (12. Dezember 2017)

So, passt schon mal, wobei die 2.6 er doch recht schmal bauen.


----------



## xlacherx (12. Dezember 2017)

Markus-Freeride schrieb:


> So, passt schon mal, wobei die 2.6 er doch recht schmal bauen.


Ich würde auch mal die Luft aus dem Dämpfer lassen und schauen wie es aussieht, wenn es komplett einfedert (Sitzrohr - Reifen)


----------



## latte666 (12. Dezember 2017)

Hallo Markus-Freeride,

kannst du mal bitte messen wie breit die sind. Würde mich mal interessieren. Reifen mit Nobben und die Karkassenbreite

Gruß


----------



## Markus-Freeride (12. Dezember 2017)

So, hier die Daten zu den Reifen.

Hillbilly 27,5 x 2,6 auf Felge 30 mm Innenweite, bei 1,5 bar: Karkassen- und Stollenbreite 60 mm
Butcher 27,5.  2,6 auf Felge 30 mm Innenweite, bei 1,7 bar: Karkasse 60 mm und Stollenbreite 59 mm!!

Erster Eindruck auf kurzer Hausrunde mit Laub, Matsch und Steinstufen: Sehr guter Grip mit hohem Komfort durch die große Karkasse. Sicheres Fahrgefühl. Fühlt sich nach einer wirklich guten Herbst / Winterkombi an. Trocken, hart und schnell muss er sich dann noch beweisen. Bin mit 1,5 / 1,7 bar gefahren und könnte gefühlt noch runter gehen (Fahrergewicht mit Ausrüstung ca. 90 kh)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## latte666 (12. Dezember 2017)

Ok....erstaunlich, der baut ja schmaler wie ein MM in 2,35....Der hat bei mir auf gleicher Felge 62mm


----------



## shorty79 (14. Dezember 2017)

Hab mir die kombi MM addix soft 2.6 und NN addix speedgrip bestellt.bin schon gespannt wie die gegenüber meiner jetztigen kombi e13 trsr 2.35 und Hr2 maxxgrip 2.4 sind.
Diese kombi ist in der schönen jahreszeit super,nur jetzt bei uns auf den hometrails eher nicht so gut.
Sobald ich sie getestet habe melde ich mich


----------



## Markus-Freeride (15. Dezember 2017)

Hillbilly und Butcher


----------



## Markus-Freeride (15. Dezember 2017)

Noch mal zu der Specialized Kombi.
Ja, baut als 2,6 er tatsächlich sehr schmal. mein 2.4 er Highroller ist nur knapp einen Millimeter schmaler. 
Der Hauptvorteil ist die großvolumige Karkasse mit viel Eigendämpfung. Von der Sache her sieht es so aus, als ob Specialized einfach nur das Profil ein wenig zu schmal gemacht hat.
Dadurch passt der Reifen aber gut in das Capra mit bekanntermaßen nich zu viel Reifenfreiheit hinten und bietet dennoch die Dämpfung eines „wirklichen“ 2,6er Reifens.


----------



## Rookie4live (15. Dezember 2017)

moin,

mein capra hat mit den ein oder anderen kleineren ausfallerscheinungen die erste saison gut "überlebt"
als ich den dämpfer neulich mal draußen hatte habe ich aber gemerkt, das die lager des hinterbaus sich nicht mehr optimal bewegen.
wollte nun alle hinterbaulager über den winter mal tauschen. habe sowas aber noch nie gemacht...

hätte deswegen mal folgende fragen:
brauche ich nur die lager neu oder eventuell noch was anderes?
kauft ihr euch das Lagerset für 50 Euro von yt? 
oder lieber endurobearings oder ganz andere?
sollte man das tretlager auch nach einer saison tauschen?

besten dank.

@Darkrider 23, habe vom conti mountainking 2 gutes als HR gehört, ihn aber selber noch nie hinten gefahren. sollte aber zumindest von der haltbarkeit besser sein als ein Nobby.


----------



## 4Stroke (15. Dezember 2017)

Rookie4live schrieb:


> moin,
> 
> mein capra hat mit den ein oder anderen kleineren ausfallerscheinungen die erste saison gut "überlebt"
> als ich den dämpfer neulich mal draußen hatte habe ich aber gemerkt, das die lager des hinterbaus sich nicht mehr optimal bewegen.
> ...



Kugellagerexpress, 1 Euro das stück, es braucht mMn keine skf hochgeschwindigkeitslager oä.
Werkzeug zum ausschlagen, gibts bei eBay zb für kleines geld.
Tretlager einfach mitwechseln wenn's rau läuft.
Beim einpressen Lager vorher einfrieren, ich verwende einen Tropfen Öl damit es besser reinpflutscht, wird eh verdrängt.
Beim einpressen ist Vorsicht geboten. Niemals schief einpressen weil du sonst das weiche rahmenmaterial beschädigen kannst.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## DiscoBlumentopf (16. Dezember 2017)

An meinem 2015er Capra AL würde ich gerne die Decals auf dem Oberrohr und an der Sitzstrebe entfernen. Hat das vielleicht schon jemand gemacht, denn für mich sieht es so aus als wären die über lackiert. 
Spontan fällt mir nur matt schwarze Folie oder matt schwarze custom Decals ein, um das ganze zu überkleben.


----------



## Markus-Freeride (16. Dezember 2017)

Ich habe mein Capra CF Legendary Editon mit ganz normaler matt schwarzer Folie angeklebt. War mir zu viel gelb dran. Hält jetzt seit einem Jahr problemlos


----------



## Tr4ilJunk!e (16. Dezember 2017)

Ich hatte auch das Oberrohr mit matter Auto Folie von 3M abgeklebt. Ist nicht aufgefallen und war haltbar.


----------



## DiscoBlumentopf (16. Dezember 2017)

Danke für euer Feedback. Dann werde ich das genau so lösen.


----------



## T-Mos (17. Dezember 2017)

Hat von euch auch jemand probleme mit der Reverb im Winter? Habe sie frisch entlüftet, aber unter 0°C will sie einfach nicht mehr ausfahren. Sie ist auch eigentlich nicht reif für den Service. Das sie langsamer wird ist aufgrund des Systems klar, aber garnicht  mehr den Sattel hoch zu bekommen ist 10km vom Auto entfernt schon ätzend.


----------



## Specialexed (17. Dezember 2017)

Selbe hier.
Bin auch ca. 25 Km auf der letzten Runde mit abgesenktem Sattel gefahren....ärgerlich.
Die KS Dropzone für 120 Euro, die ich an 2 anderen Rädern verbaut habe, funktioniert einwandfrei.
...ohne Fernbedienung halt.


----------



## Stricherjunge (17. Dezember 2017)

Das Problem scheint bei der Reverb häufiger aufzutreten. In meinem Bekanntenkreis haben auch ein paar Leute das Problem.


----------



## T-Mos (17. Dezember 2017)

Richtig nervig, meine Reverb kommt wenn ich auf ne Transfer gespart habe auch raus. Hauptsache Seilzug, verändern ja zum Glück nicht die viskosität. Aber immerhin gibt es Leidensgenossen!


----------



## Rischar (17. Dezember 2017)

Reverb halt... 
Meine aktuelle läuft noch. Sobald sie zickt, kommt sie raus und eine Stütze mit seilzug kommt rein. Beim alten Enduro hatte ich die reverb gegen eine contact switch getauscht. Zu empfehlen. Aber da gibt's für ca. 200€ inzwischen genügend Auswahl...


----------



## Burnhard (19. Dezember 2017)

T-Mos schrieb:


> Hat von euch auch jemand probleme mit der Reverb im Winter? Habe sie frisch entlüftet, aber unter 0°C will sie einfach nicht mehr ausfahren. Sie ist auch eigentlich nicht reif für den Service. Das sie langsamer wird ist aufgrund des Systems klar, aber garnicht  mehr den Sattel hoch zu bekommen ist 10km vom Auto entfernt schon ätzend.



Wenn sie gar nicht hoch kommt die Palme ordentlich schütteln! Kein Witz aber das hilft


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Stricherjunge (19. Dezember 2017)

Burnhard schrieb:


> Wenn sie gar nicht hoch kommt die Palme ordentlich schütteln! Kein Witz aber das hilft


Senkrecht oder waagerecht schütteln? Dran ziehen hat meiner Erfahrung nach bisher nicht funktioniert.


----------



## mikel_239 (19. Dezember 2017)

Stricherjunge schrieb:


> Senkrecht oder waagerecht schütteln? Dran ziehen hat meiner Erfahrung nach bisher nicht funktioniert.


Auf jeden Fall nicht daran Ziehen. Die Reverb mag Unterdruck gar nicht.


----------



## Burnhard (19. Dezember 2017)

Stricherjunge schrieb:


> Senkrecht oder waagerecht schütteln? Dran ziehen hat meiner Erfahrung nach bisher nicht funktioniert.



Du sollst deiner Reverb einen runter holen  solltes du als stricher ja gut können haha  durch die Reibung entsteht Wärme und sie kommt wieder hoch.
Auf keinen Fall dran ziehen!


----------



## tozett_1987 (20. Dezember 2017)

Hallo zusmmane,

ich weiss das wurde hier mal angesprochen, ich kann aber nirgendwo die Infos auftreiben die ich benötige.

Ich fahre ein Capra CF von 2016 und würde meine 170er Lyrik gerne auf 180 mm erweitern.
Kann mir jemand erklären ob und wie das machbar ist?


----------



## Stricherjunge (20. Dezember 2017)

Neuen Airshaft kaufen z.b. hier https://www.bike-components.de/de/RockShox/Air-Shaft-Solo-Air-Pike-Lyrik-Yari-p51680/


----------



## cdF600 (21. Dezember 2017)

Anscheinend passt der auch in eine Pike?
Ich dachte immer der Pike kann man nicht mehr Federweg verpassen


----------



## mikel_239 (21. Dezember 2017)

cdF600 schrieb:


> Anscheinend passt der auch in eine Pike?
> Ich dachte immer der Pike kann man nicht mehr Federweg verpassen


Klar geht das auch bei der Pike. Hab das Jeffsy 29 von 140 auf 150 getravelt. 160 wäre möglich.


----------



## xlacherx (21. Dezember 2017)

cdF600 schrieb:


> Anscheinend passt der auch in eine Pike?
> Ich dachte immer der Pike kann man nicht mehr Federweg verpassen



Es kommt halt darauf an wie viel mehr. Die Pike kann max. 160mm - die Lyrik dagegen 180mm


----------



## cdF600 (21. Dezember 2017)

Ah, dann lag ich doch zum Teil richtig. Federwegserweiterung klappt bei Pikes mit 140/150mm. Mehr als 160mm geht nicht.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Black-Down (21. Dezember 2017)

cdF600 schrieb:


> Ah, dann lag ich doch zum Teil richtig. Federwegserweiterung klappt bei Pikes mit 140/150mm. Mehr als 160mm geht nicht.


Nein da die Pike eben mit 160 ihr Maximum erreicht....müsstest Du tatsächlich umsteigen auf eine andere Gabel
Ich hab im Capra ja die 36 mit 180 und hinten dank X2 170mm


----------



## olligpunkt (2. Januar 2018)

Markus-Freeride schrieb:


> Noch mal zu der Specialized Kombi.
> Ja, baut als 2,6 er tatsächlich sehr schmal. mein 2.4 er Highroller ist nur knapp einen Millimeter schmaler.
> Der Hauptvorteil ist die großvolumige Karkasse mit viel Eigendämpfung. Von der Sache her sieht es so aus, als ob Specialized einfach nur das Profil ein wenig zu schmal gemacht hat.
> Dadurch passt der Reifen aber gut in das Capra mit bekanntermaßen nich zu viel Reifenfreiheit hinten und bietet dennoch die Dämpfung eines „wirklichen“ 2,6er Reifens.



Markus, hat sich der Reifen noch ein bischen gesetzt bzw. ist er breiter geworden?
Laut dem Test bei Enduro ist der 2,3 ja schon 62mm breit.
http://enduro-mtb.com/enduro-reifen-vergleichstest-labor-praxis/

Funktioniert die Kombi auf dem Capra vom Platz her?


----------



## Markus-Freeride (2. Januar 2018)

Hallo,
nein die Reifen haben sich kein bisschen gesetzt. Ich war auch erstaunt, dass sie so schmal bauen aber wie gesagt, die Karkasse baut dafür sehr Großvolumig. Von daber ruht wahrscheinlich die 2.6er Bezeichnung.
Von der Kombi bin ich persönlich sehr positiv überrascht und in Verbindung mit den 30er Felgen ist der Gripzuwachs echt enorm.
Von der Freigängigkeit her passen sie sehr gut in‘s Capra. Habe die ersten Schlammpackungen schon hinter mir, ohne Probleme.

Gruß


----------



## xlacherx (23. Januar 2018)

Servus Leute,

Ich organisiere grad für n kumpel ne neue bremse fürs capra. Könnte mir mal kurz jemand sagen, welche Bremsaufnahme der capra Rahmen Alu 2017 hat?
Danke [emoji16]


----------



## Rookie4live (25. Januar 2018)

PM 180 oder was meinst du?


----------



## Vormi (28. Januar 2018)

Eine Frage: Welchen Adapter brauche ich an meinem Capra AL 2017 vorne, um eine Magura MT7 mit 203er Storm Bremsscheiben fahren zu können? Hinten für die 180er brauch ich ja keinen Adapter, aber vorne? Den QM 42 oder den QM 26 oder ganz nen anderen?

Edit: QM 26 ist vorne für 203er Scheiben mit MT7
QM 42 ist hinten für 203er Scheiben mit MT7


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Castroper (28. Januar 2018)

Vormi schrieb:


> Eine Frage: Welchen Adapter brauche ich an meinem Capra AL 2017 vorne, um eine Magura MT7 mit 203er Storm Bremsscheiben fahren zu können? Hinten für die 180er brauch ich ja keinen Adapter, aber vorne? Den QM 42 oder den QM 26 oder ganz nen anderen?



Was hast du für ne Gabel dran ?


----------



## Vormi (28. Januar 2018)

CastroperJung schrieb:


> Was hast du für ne Gabel dran ?


 Eine Lyrik, habe die Lösung schon gefunden und in meiner Frage oben rein editiert


----------



## Rookie4live (29. Januar 2018)

moin,

da mein Capra jetzt ein Jahr geballert wurde, wäre es Zeit für Service an Dämpfer und Gabel. Überlege da gleich ein Tuning mitzumachen...

hat jemand erfahrungen mit den Dämpfer Tuning von Fast Suspension? Dämpfer wäre der RS Monarch aus dem AL 2017
https://www.mrc-trading.de/Fahrwerk/Tuning/FAST-FACTORY-PISTON-KIT-fuer-RockShox-Monarch-Plus.html

Gabel wäre Lyrik und folgendes Tuning 
https://www.mrc-trading.de/Fahrwerk/Tuning/FAST-3-Way-Factory-Kit-Boxxer-Pike-Lyrik-2016.html

Wenn es wer gemacht hat, wäre ich über Erfahrungswerte dankber.


----------



## zichl (29. Januar 2018)

Rookie4live schrieb:


> moin,
> 
> da mein Capra jetzt ein Jahr geballert wurde, wäre es Zeit für Service an Dämpfer und Gabel. Überlege da gleich ein Tuning mitzumachen...
> 
> ...


Ich fahre einen Monarch plus mit fast piston kit im wicked und der Unterschied zu vorher ist gravierend. Viel bessere Dämpfung, noch verspielter. Die Zugstufe kann man jetzt langsamer als vorher einstellen, die hsc ist trotzdem wesentlich schneller und trotzdem kickt nichts mehr. Vorher war es immer nur ein Kompromiss. Für die Pike gilt im Großen und Ganzen das gleiche, fahre aber zudem noch mit awk. Fahren tu ich hauptsächlich trails in der fränkischen und bikepark viel in Schöneck, Silbersattel und ab und zu mal Winterberg. 

Gesendet von meinem E5823 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Rookie4live (29. Januar 2018)

Danke. Das klingt als wäre es einen Versuch wert!

Andere Frage. Wie bekomme ich die ethirteen Kurbel beim Capra AL 2017 abgezogen? Per Hand versucht. Keine Chance


----------



## Rischar (30. Januar 2018)

Rookie4live schrieb:


> Danke. Das klingt als wäre es einen Versuch wert!
> 
> Andere Frage. Wie bekomme ich die ethirteen Kurbel beim Capra AL 2017 abgezogen? Per Hand versucht. Keine Chance


Per Innenabzieher.
Dazu gibt's videos. Einfach mal googlen


----------



## Brixton (31. Januar 2018)

Capra Aufbau im Zeitraffer...
War äußerst gut vormontiert muss man sagen...


----------



## PhoenixDH (31. Januar 2018)

Hi,

mal eine Frage an alle Capra CF Pro 2017 Fahrer mit 36er Fox und Float X2...

Ich weiss das ganze ist sehr Fahrer und Vorlieben abhängig, aber welche Settings fahrt ihr denn so?

Ich habe ein komplettes Fahrgewicht von 85kg.

Vorne bin ich zufrieden, habe 5,5 bar und LSC und HSC je auf Stufe 15, Rebound auf 6.
Hinten habe ich 13 bar und LSR auf 15 und LSC auch auf 15.
Die Klicks jeweils in Richtung offen, gegen den Uhrzeiger also.

Hier habe ich irgendwie das Gefühl das der Dämpfer auf dem ersten cm Federweg einknickt, mein SAG eigentlich passt, ich jedoch noch Reserven beim Restfederweg habe.
Je weiter ich den LSC öffne desto höher wird komischer Weise der SAG ...

Dank euch.


----------



## frank70 (31. Januar 2018)

ohne gewähr: weniger hsc und etwas mehr luft


----------



## PhoenixDH (31. Januar 2018)

HSC/HSR kann der Dämpfer nicht, nur LSC/LSR ...

Ich werde aber mal den Luftdruck etwas erhöhen.

Aber was würdest du mir weniger meinen? Mehr offen?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## frank70 (31. Januar 2018)

sorry. verwechsle das in fachsprache immer, kann dir darauf also keine antwort geben. . einfach richtung minus. so machte ich das am enduro wegen zuviel restfederweg, am downhiller hab ich gegenteil und gehe auf plus bei hsc und beides funktioniert sehr gut bei zuviel oder zu wenig restfederweg.          praxis: top !     theorie: ?


----------



## PhoenixDH (31. Januar 2018)

Dann habe ich dich richtig verstanden ... Richtung Minus war auch mein Gedanke bei mehr Druck.

Fühlt sich beim Sitzen mal schon anders an. Es wirkt jedoch als würde etwas minimal knacken bei ersten Eindämpfen. Kann mich aber auch täuschen.


----------



## saschko69 (1. Februar 2018)

PhoenixDH schrieb:


> Dann habe ich dich richtig verstanden ... Richtung Minus war auch mein Gedanke bei mehr Druck.
> 
> Fühlt sich beim Sitzen mal schon anders an. Es wirkt jedoch als würde etwas minimal knacken bei ersten Eindämpfen. Kann mich aber auch täuschen.



Hatte das knacken bei dem Dämpfer auch hatte ihn dann zu fox direkt gesendet dort wurden Teile getauscht und jetzt läuft er sauber.


----------



## PhoenixDH (1. Februar 2018)

Dank dir!
Dann werd ich das auch mal machen müssen.
Ist halt leider erst 2 Monate alt.

Kostet das dann was?


----------



## frank70 (1. Februar 2018)

war immer der meinung, der x2 hat hsc


----------



## PhoenixDH (1. Februar 2018)

frank70 schrieb:


> war immer der meinung, der x2 hat hsc



Nein... nur die Factory Series


----------



## saschko69 (1. Februar 2018)

PhoenixDH schrieb:


> Dank dir!
> Dann werd ich das auch mal machen müssen.
> Ist halt leider erst 2 Monate alt.
> 
> Kostet das dann was?



Meiner war ungefahren und hatte das Problem. Es hat sich angefühlt als hätte er ein sehr schlechtes losbrechmoment und hat dabei geklackert. Zusätzlich hat sogar die Gabel geknackt was auch nicht normal war.
Ich habe einfach bei fox angerufen denen mein Problem geschildert und sollte es dann mit Rechnung vom Bike einsenden und es ging alles auf Garantie was kostenlos war außer die Kosten das Paket zu denen zu senden.


----------



## PhoenixDH (1. Februar 2018)

Okay, dank dir.

Wobei ich grad nochmal geschaut hab.
Man hört nicht wirklich ein Klacken, ich bilde es mir wohl ein weil der Widerstand der da ist spürbar ist. Das kommt wohl immer wenn Luft anfängt in den Behaälter zu fliessen... Kann das sein und ist vl. normal?


----------



## saschko69 (2. Februar 2018)

PhoenixDH schrieb:


> Okay, dank dir.
> 
> Wobei ich grad nochmal geschaut hab.
> Man hört nicht wirklich ein Klacken, ich bilde es mir wohl ein weil der Widerstand der da ist spürbar ist. Das kommt wohl immer wenn Luft anfängt in den Behaälter zu fliessen... Kann das sein und ist vl. normal?


Gute Frage ob das normal ist kann ich so nicht beurteilen ohne es zu sehen/spüren.
Aber Ruf doch mal bei fox in rodalben an und Schilder ihnen das was du spürst/hörst. Hier in dem Forum war schon einmal ein anderer Fall bei dem waren sogar die shims innen lose oder sowas.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## PhoenixDH (2. Februar 2018)

Hab ich ... Techniker ruft mich zurück.


----------



## saschko69 (2. Februar 2018)

PhoenixDH schrieb:


> Hab ich ... Techniker ruft mich zurück.


Ok kannst ja mal schreiben was dabei raus kommt, wüde mich interessieren.
Schon mal viel Glück dabei das alles passt.


----------



## PhoenixDH (2. Februar 2018)

Sowieso ✌


----------



## 7 Zwerge (5. Februar 2018)

Servus,
hätte jemand das Dämpfer-Buchsenmaß (Einbaubreite) für mich parat?


----------



## PhoenixDH (5. Februar 2018)

saschko69 schrieb:


> Ok kannst ja mal schreiben was dabei raus kommt, wüde mich interessieren.
> Schon mal viel Glück dabei das alles passt.



Also... ich habe mit Fox telefoniert. Das Verhalten ist normal. Der Widerstand kommt vom Ölfluss her und das Geräusch von dem Ausgleichsbehälter. Da der Dämpfer neu ist sollte es sich legen. Ich solle es im Auge behalten und mich ggf. nochmal melden.


----------



## saschko69 (5. Februar 2018)

PhoenixDH schrieb:


> Also... ich habe mit Fox telefoniert. Das Verhalten ist normal. Der Widerstand kommt vom Ölfluss her und das Geräusch von dem Ausgleichsbehälter. Da der Dämpfer neu ist sollte es sich legen. Ich solle es im Auge behalten und mich ggf. nochmal melden.


Ok dann mal viel Glück! ✌


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Tobsucht. (5. Februar 2018)

https://www.yt-industries.com/blog/detail/blogArticle/820?utm_source=pinkbi%u2026


----------



## TooLTimE_85 (9. Februar 2018)

Tausche/reinige gerade die Rahmenlager am Capra CF Pro aus 2016. 

Die beiden Lager rechts im Bild habe ich bereits ausgepresst. Neue liegen parat. Muss ich beim Einpressen der neuen Lager auf eine Richtung achten oder ist das egal? 







Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## xlacherx (9. Februar 2018)

TooLTimE_85 schrieb:


> Tausche/reinige gerade die Rahmenlager am Capra CF Pro aus 2016.
> 
> Die beiden Lager rechts im Bild habe ich bereits ausgepresst. Neue liegen parat. Muss ich beim Einpressen der neuen Lager auf eine Richtung achten oder ist das egal?
> 
> ...



Eine "Laufrichtung" gibts bei Lagern nicht. Du musst bei der Montage nur darauf achten, dass du die Kraft nur über den Außenring überträgst. Sonst kann es dir passieren, dass du das Lager direkt bei der Montage schrottest.

Wenn du die Lager noch ausgebaut hast, würde ich sei öffnen und mit Fett voll machen - dann halten sie definitv länger.

Edit: 

hier ein Link mit ganz guten Bildern dazu (Einbau)

http://www.downhillschrott.com/test/dhs/lager_d.html


----------



## TooLTimE_85 (9. Februar 2018)

Vielen Dank für die Rückmeldung und den Link!

Hatte die Info bekommen, dass die anderen beiden Lager (links) Schrägkugellager sind. Das habe ich gegoogelt und festgestellt, dass sich dort Innen- und Außenseite unterscheiden. Daher die Frage.

Einpressen werde ich die ordnungsgemäß mit Gewindestange, U-Scheiben und den alten Lagern als Einpresshilfe. Das geht recht gut. 

Lager habe ich *natürlich* komplett mit feinstem Lagerfett zugeknallt! 


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## xlacherx (9. Februar 2018)

Mit meiner Aussage, dass die Einbau Richtung egal ist, habe ich nur an normale Kugellager gedacht. 
Klar, bei Schrägkugellager sollte man natürlich aufpassen. 
Da mein Rad sowas aber nicht hat, habe daran nicht gedacht [emoji16]


----------



## TooLTimE_85 (9. Februar 2018)

Kann ich das erkennen oder muss mir das der Hersteller sagen?


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## RK85 (9. Februar 2018)

Der schmale Seite des innenring kommt nach innen der Breite nach außen bzw auf die Seite die die Kraft ausübt. Merkst du auch wenn du mit den Finger mal drehst und etwas Kraft ausübst.


----------



## Black-Down (11. Februar 2018)

Nabend,

ich habe Probleme mit meinen Tubless Ventilen und so langsam bin ich mit meinem Latein am ende.....
Felgenband korrekt eingeklebt
Passende Ventile direkt vom Felgenhersteller gehen überhaupt nicht !
Anderes Ventilmodell (anderes Dichtungsprofil) hält besser aber immer noch nicht dicht
was nun ? Einkleben mit Silikon ?

bin mal gespannt ob ich der einzige bin


----------



## xlacherx (11. Februar 2018)

Black-Down schrieb:


> Nabend,
> 
> ich habe Probleme mit meinen Tubless Ventilen und so langsam bin ich mit meinem Latein am ende.....
> Felgenband korrekt eingeklebt
> ...



Welche Felgen? Welches Ventil? 
Hast es mal ordentlich angezogen? 
Wenn seitlich am Ventil Luft raus kommt kann es aber auch durch die Felge/ Felgenband kommen


----------



## Black-Down (11. Februar 2018)

Veltec ETR und die von Veltec mitgelieferten Ventile
und Ventile mit besserem Sitz....und nein es kommt nicht durch das Band da die Räder über den Sommer dicht waren...hatte nur über den Winter langsam luftverlust und um die wieder fit zu machen habe ich Milch nachgefüllt.
Jetzt kommt eben an beiden Rädern Luft am Ventilsitz raus


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mikel_239 (11. Februar 2018)

Black-Down schrieb:


> Nabend,
> 
> ich habe Probleme mit meinen Tubless Ventilen und so langsam bin ich mit meinem Latein am ende.....
> Felgenband korrekt eingeklebt
> ...


Hab mein Jeffsy (CF1 2016) mit den mitgelieferten Original DT Swiss Ventilen ohne probleme umgebaut. Beim Capra von meiner Frau (AL Comp 2017) hab ich TL Ventile von Stans verwendet. Ebenfalls kein Problem. Hast du beim Einstechen des Ventillochs eventuell das Felgenband beschädigt?

Edit: Gerade gelesen, dass es schon mal dicht war. Hast du durch das Ventil nachgefüllt? Nicht das hier was Beschädigt wurde? Bei Stans wird empfohlen die Milch regelmäßig zu wechseln. Ich kippe die Milch immer direkt in den Mantel.


----------



## Black-Down (11. Februar 2018)

Ich habe das Stans Band sogar frei gelassen am Ventilloch und musste nicht durchstechen 
Was der Abdichtung des Ventilgummies eigentlich entgegenkommen sollte
Wer weiss vielleicht hab ich tatsächlich die ventile zu sehr bewegt und nun sind sie nicht mehr dicht


----------



## mikel_239 (11. Februar 2018)

Black-Down schrieb:


> Ich habe das Stans Band sogar frei gelassen am Ventilloch und musste nicht durchstechen
> Was der Abdichtung des Ventilgummies eigentlich entgegenkommen sollte
> Wer weiss vielleicht hab ich tatsächlich die ventile zu sehr bewegt und nun sind sie nicht mehr dicht


Ich hab es am Ventil 10cm überlappt. Da ist es bei mir doppelt. Wurde von DT Swiss so empfohlen.


----------



## Black-Down (12. Februar 2018)

Hatte ich im ersten Versuch Anfang 2017 auch versucht und damit keinen Erfolg wobei es damals das originale Veltec Band war und das war scheisse


----------



## xlacherx (12. Februar 2018)

Wenn nix hilft, würde ich alles raus reisen, gründlich reinigen und neu montieren (inkl Felgenband). 
Könnte ja auch sein, dass es sich minimal gelöst hat oder verrutscht ist


----------



## mikel_239 (12. Februar 2018)

Black-Down schrieb:


> Ich habe das Stans Band sogar frei gelassen am Ventilloch und musste nicht durchstechen
> Was der Abdichtung des Ventilgummies eigentlich entgegenkommen sollte
> Wer weiss vielleicht hab ich tatsächlich die ventile zu sehr bewegt und nun sind sie nicht mehr dicht


ich glaube das ist dein Problem. Auch bei Stans im Video wird es überlappt und eingestochen:


----------



## Black-Down (12. Februar 2018)

es ist doch eben nur nen „tubless ready“ getue
als ich noch DH gefahren bin hatte ich 7 Jahre lang mit echten Tubless Felgen keine Probleme und somit werde ich wohl entscheiden müssen....schlauch oder neuen LRS der UST is
bin technisch wirklich versiert aber dieses System überfordert mich offensichtlich


----------



## xlacherx (12. Februar 2018)

Black-Down schrieb:


> es ist doch eben nur nen „tubless ready“ getue
> als ich noch DH gefahren bin hatte ich 7 Jahre lang mit echten Tubless Felgen keine Probleme und somit werde ich wohl entscheiden müssen....schlauch oder neuen LRS der UST is
> bin technisch wirklich versiert aber dieses System überfordert mich offensichtlich



Wo ist an dem getue ein Problem? 
Band sauber einkleben, Ventil rein, Reifen drauf, Milch rein und Luft drauf. Fertig. 

Ich fahr ja sogar felgen und reifen die nicht dafür gedacht sind Problem tubeless


----------



## Rookie4live (14. Februar 2018)

Moin, 
ich baue mir jetzt endlich ne XT Schaltung mit der Sram kassette an mein Capra 
Jetzt frage ich mich nur gerade, kann ich die alte Kettenlänge der Sram GX nehmen oder ändert die sich?
Wenn ja wie berechnen?
Ist ein XT Schaltwerk mit mittellangem Käfig.
Danke


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Brixton (17. Februar 2018)

Luft ausm Dämpfer und durchdrücken... dann siehst was du ggf voll eingefedert brauchst...


----------



## holdedolde (17. Februar 2018)

Kann mir jemand etwas zum Kirk im Capra sagen.

Habe mal an Stelle meines Monarch Plus einen Kirk ins Capra gebaut. Leider bin ich noch nicht damit zum Fahren gekommen. Habe aber vorab mal zwei Fragen. 

Mir kommt der Dämpfer ziemlich laut vor beim Ein- und Ausfedern, ist das normal oder ist da irgendwie Luft im System? 

Ich habe die Dämpfung der Zugstufe komplett raus gedreht, mir kommt der Dämpfer trotzdem immer noch recht langsam vor beim Ausfedern. 

Vielleicht hatte ja auch schon mal jemand beide Dämpfer getestet.


----------



## Rischar (18. Februar 2018)

holdedolde schrieb:


> Kann mir jemand etwas zum Kirk im Capra sagen.
> 
> Habe mal an Stelle meines Monarch Plus einen Kirk ins Capra gebaut. Leider bin ich noch nicht damit zum Fahren gekommen. Habe aber vorab mal zwei Fragen.
> 
> Mir kommt der Dämpfer ziemlich laut vor beim Ein- und Ausfedern, ist das normal oder ist da irgendwie Luft im System?


Bozz Dämpfer schlürfen generell. Das ist normal. So hören dich die langsamen Fahrer vor dir kommen und machen Platz


----------



## Black-Down (18. Februar 2018)

und der Bos Dämpfer den se anfangs verbaut haben hatte auch ständig probleme


----------



## holdedolde (18. Februar 2018)

Was waren so die üblichen Probleme?


----------



## HarzEnduro (18. Februar 2018)

Hat sich die Geometrie vom Capra CF von 2015 bis jetzt irgendwann mal geändert? 

Welche Größe sollte ich beim 2015er fahren? 1.80 mit 86cm SL.

Danke.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Black-Down (18. Februar 2018)

niconj schrieb:


> Hat sich die Geometrie vom Capra CF von 2015 bis jetzt irgendwann mal geändert?
> 
> Welche Größe sollte ich beim 2015er fahren? 1.80 mit 86cm SL.
> 
> Danke.


ich hab das 2016er und mit 183 fahre ich L
kleiner wäre nicht gut


----------



## Black-Down (18. Februar 2018)

holdedolde schrieb:


> Was waren so die üblichen Probleme?


defekte und ständig Garantie Tausch
hab nen Freund der das 15er mit Bos hatte...dessen Dämpfer war dreimal im Eimer bis er auf Fox umgestiegen ist


----------



## dumba (26. Februar 2018)

weiss jemand wo man die hauptlagerschrauben bestellen kann? Nr.16 auf der Zeichnung
finde auf der hp nix oder bin blind xD


----------



## Black-Down (27. Februar 2018)

dumba schrieb:


> weiss jemand wo man die hauptlagerschrauben bestellen kann? Nr.16 auf der Zeichnung
> finde auf der hp nix oder bin blind xD
> Anhang anzeigen 702107


das sind doch die Schrauben und keine Lagerschalen was Du da rot eingekreist hast


----------



## Homed (27. Februar 2018)

dumba schrieb:


> weiss jemand wo man die hauptlagerschrauben bestellen kann? Nr.16 auf der Zeichnung
> finde auf der hp nix oder bin blind xD
> Anhang anzeigen 702107




Anrufen oder Mail schreiben, beim Support von YT können sie dir bestimmt weiterhelfen.
Im Shop habe ich auch nichts gefunden.

Grüße Nils


----------



## dumba (27. Februar 2018)

Homed schrieb:


> Anrufen oder Mail schreiben, beim Support von YT können sie dir bestimmt weiterhelfen.
> Im Shop habe ich auch nichts gefunden.
> 
> Grüße Nils


ok
vielen danke


----------



## JeremyW (26. März 2018)

Servus zamme,

bin relativ neu hier und hätte eine Frage bezüglich einem YT Capra.

Fahre seit 2 Jahren ein Canyon Spectral und würde mir jetzt gern ein YT Capra gönnen.
Gibt es jemand da draußen in Umgebung Markdorf am Bodensee wo eins hat, um mal ne runde drehen zu können.
Ein 2016 oder 2017 würde mich am meisten interessieren.
Würd auch en Bierchen spendieren als Dankeschön


----------



## PhoenixDH (26. März 2018)

Ich komme leider nicht aus der Kante...
Aber ich bin auch 3 Jahre Spectral gefahren in 29“ ...

Mach es... du wirst es nicht bereuen ☝


----------



## BernhardT (29. März 2018)

Bezüglich der Schrauben für das Hauptlager der Schwinge: yt vertröstet mich da seit Monaten...man wollte mal schauen ob noch irgendwo was rumliegt 

Habe mir dann Kurbelschrauben aus Alu bestellt. Das Problem mit dem grandiosen, schlecht passenden Tx40 hat man dann auch nicht mehr.


----------



## PhoenixDH (7. April 2018)

Weiss jemand ob beim 2017er Modell bei den Zügen die durch den Rahmen gehen die am Stück sind, oder oben un unten gekappt und der Zug so durch läuft?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## BernhardT (8. April 2018)

Sind durchgehend in der Hülle


----------



## PhoenixDH (8. April 2018)

Dank dir !


----------



## Azonic-76 (10. April 2018)

Hy, weiß zufällig jemand welches Werkzeug ich genau brauche um an die Token in der Lyrik RCT3 2018 zu kommen? Mit meinen Shimano-ritzel-abzieher geht das nicht, da ist die Verzahnung falsch.....


----------



## xlacherx (11. April 2018)

Azonic-76 schrieb:


> Hy, weiß zufällig jemand welches Werkzeug ich genau brauche um an die Token in der Lyrik RCT3 2018 zu kommen? Mit meinen Shimano-ritzel-abzieher geht das nicht, da ist die Verzahnung falsch.....



Ich nutze für meine 2018er Lyrik das Werkzeug hier.

https://www.bike-components.de/de/Topeak/Freewheel-Remover-Kassettenabzieher-p38447/

Verzahnung "falsch" geht bei einem Kasettenabzieher fast nicht, da die für Sram und Shimano gleich sind


----------



## Azonic-76 (11. April 2018)

Hy, danke für deine Antwort und den Link dazu...werd ich mir bestellen....
Ich hatte diesen hier: 
https://www.bike-components.de/de/B...er-fuer-Shimano-MF-Schraubzahnkraenze-p46521/
und der passt leider nicht in die Cap oben...


----------



## loam (11. April 2018)

Yo ! Hat sonst noch jemand ein nervtötendes Knacken bei der Carbon E13 Kurbel vom 2017er Pro Race? Hab schon 2 mal Kurbel abgemacht, gesäubert, gefettet etc. Ist immernoch da. Kann denn nach so kurzer Zeit (ca. 2 Monate gefahren bisher) schon das Lager hinüber sein?

Welches Pf30 Lager brauche ich da überhaupt genau? PF30 46x73mm ?

Greetz
Thomas


----------



## Stricherjunge (11. April 2018)

Azonic-76 schrieb:


> Hy, danke für deine Antwort und den Link dazu...werd ich mir bestellen....
> Ich hatte diesen hier:
> https://www.bike-components.de/de/B...er-fuer-Shimano-MF-Schraubzahnkraenze-p46521/
> und der passt leider nicht in die Cap oben...



Die Abzieher für Schraubkränze sind minimal anders als die Abzieher für Kassetten. Deswegen hat das wohl nicht gepasst.


----------



## BernhardT (11. April 2018)

Ich habe zwar das CF 2017 ohne die e13 Kurbel, jedoch trotzdem das Knacken. Das kam schon nach der zweiten Tour.
Als Reaktion darauf habe ich erneuert/ geschmiert/ nachgezogen: alle Lager des Rahmen getauscht, das Tretlager mit neuen Kugellagern ausgestattet ( nicht antriebsseite lief schon rau), die Kurbel ausgebaut und das kettenblatt demontiert und wieder montiert, die pedale ausgeschlossen, Steuersatz sowie sattelstütze neu montiert, Dämpfer mit Huber buchsen ausgestattet ...es half alles nichts, es wurde nur minimal leiser. Bei beherztem wiegetritt ist es immer da. Ich habe mich damit abgefunden und schiebe es auf die geringe seitensteifigkeit welche zu verspannungen führt. Gut erkennbar wenn man am Hinterrad hebelt


----------



## loam (12. April 2018)

Es waren wohl tatsächlich die Pedale. Hätte ich net gedacht, weil die schon sehr fest waren. Hab die nochmal ultra fest angezogen, und jetzt ist es erstmal weg, bzw. nur ganz sporadisch mal kurz. Gottseidank.

Den Flex an den Kettenstreben etc., habe ich gestern auch zum ersten Mal richtig gesehen. Das echt einiges.


EDIT !!! Knacken seit heute auf einmal wieder da. : ( Hab irgendwie das Gefühl es ist der E13 Carbon LRS bzw. Hinterrad evtl.? Ratlos. Extrem nervig mit dem Knacken ! Und das bei sonem teuren Hobel.

Muss als nächstes mal des Pressfit Lager wechseln zum Test.

EDIT !!! 
Habe beim Stöbern noch etwas gefunden. Einige Nutzer berichten hier auch von knackenden E13 Kassetten, weil da wohl Metal auf Metal reibt bei der Verbindung. Abhilfe schafft da wohl ein Spacer Kit von E13. Das werde ich auch mal austesten.

Hier der Link dazu:
https://www.pinkbike.com/news/how-to-silence-your-creaking-ethirteen-cassette.html


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Pinzgauner (13. April 2018)

Hi,
ich habe bei meinem 2015er Capra den Griff der X12 Achse abgebrochen und muss mir eine neue besorgen. Kann mir jemand sagen ob diese hier passt (Version X12): https://www.bike-components.de/de/DT-Swiss/RWS-Plug-In-Nabenschnellspanner-MTB-p54182/ ?

Danke!
Andreas


----------



## BernhardT (13. April 2018)

Die e13 Laufräder hab ich schon längst entsorgt...eigentlich funktioniert an der Kiste nur die Gabel und der Dämpfer zuverlässig


----------



## loam (14. April 2018)

**KNACK UPDATE**

Also es lag wohl tatsächlich bei mir an der E13 Kassette, wie oben in dem Pinkbike Link beschrieben ! Habe eben mal den kleinen Ritzelkranz abgenommen und besagte Stellen gut gefettet. Seitdem ist totenstille !! Yeah ! Also alle die nicht wissen wo ihr Knacken herkommt, und im Besitz einer E13 Kassette sind, da bitte mal nachschauen.

Habe zwar dieses "Silencer Spacer Kit" von E13 bestellt, werde aber dennoch mal die Kombo Shimano Freilauf+Sunrace Kassette testen. Denke damit wird auf Dauer dann Ruhe einkehren, und ich kann mich wieder aufs Fahren konzentrieren. : )


----------



## dominik-deluxe (16. April 2018)

Hallo ich habe ein 2015er Capra in grün. Bei mir ist der Lagersitz des rechten Horstlinklagers locker.

Weiß jmd. ob es jmd. gibt der eine Sitzstrebe übrig hat? Der eine verkauft? Farbe egal.

Danke


----------



## dominik-deluxe (16. April 2018)

Pinzgauner schrieb:


> Hi,
> ich habe bei meinem 2015er Capr den Griff der X12 Achse abgebrochen und muss mir einen neue besorgen. Kann mir jemand sagen dieser hier passt (Version X12): https://www.bike-components.de/de/DT-Swiss/RWS-Plug-In-Nabenschnellspanner-MTB-p54182/ ?
> 
> Danke!
> Andreas



Hi, die passt. 12*142. Was ich nicht weiß ist die Angabe die noch dabei steht. 1mm oder 1,5mm. Weiß nicht was das bedeuten soll.


----------



## BernhardT (16. April 2018)

Gewindesteigung!?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## fabian__ (22. April 2018)

moin, 

hab ein capra al aus dem jahr 2017. seit kurzer zeit hab ich bei dem vorderen laufrad (dt swiss e1900) 1-2mm spiel..
gibts da eine möglichkeit das festzuziehen? hab bisher nichts gefunden im internet..


----------



## holdedolde (22. April 2018)

Kennt zufällig jemand die Speichenlänge für das 2017 Capra AL mit dem DT Swiss E1900 spline Laufradsatz? 

Finde bei DT Swiss nichts dazu. 

Danke!


----------



## christiankolb (23. April 2018)

Hallo,
die DebonAir Air Spring Upgrade Kits für die Lyrik sind ab jetzt verfügbar. 
Stehe vor der Entscheidung 170mm oder gleich das Upgrade nutzen und den Federweg auf 180mm erweitern. 
Hat jemand Erfahrung mit einer 180mm  Lyrik im Capra und kann seine Erfahrungen dazu hier teilen?

Danke!


----------



## holdedolde (23. April 2018)

Ok, habe jetzt etwas dazu gefunden:
https://d2a13k6araex7u.cloudfront.n...talog/Catalog_2016/DT_Swiss_Techbook_2016.pdf


----------



## stake (24. April 2018)

Hi, weiß jmd zufällig wie ich das untere Lager aus dem Steuerrohr bekomme um es neu zu fetten/ersetzen? Brauch ich da ein spezielles Werkzeug für?


----------



## stake (24. April 2018)

Hi, weiß jmd zufällig wie ich das untere Lager aus dem Steuerrohr bekomme um es neu zu fetten/ersetzen? Brauch ich da ein spezielles Werkzeug für?




christiankolb schrieb:


> Hallo,
> die DebonAir Air Spring Upgrade Kits für die Lyrik sind ab jetzt verfügbar.
> Stehe vor der Entscheidung 170mm oder gleich das Upgrade nutzen und den Federweg auf 180mm erweitern.
> Hat jemand Erfahrung mit einer 180mm  Lyrik im Capra und kann seine Erfahrungen dazu hier teilen?
> ...



Meine hierzu schon von ein paar Forenmitgliedern positives gelesen zu haben. Allerdings natürlich dann als Park-Bike mit seltenem Bergauf Einsatz


----------



## BernhardT (24. April 2018)

Das Lager ist nur eingelegt. Wackel und zieh da mal etwas dran


----------



## stake (24. April 2018)

Alles klar danke dann hat sich das nur irgendwie fest geklemmt, und wenn das bei allen Capra Rahmen nur eingelegt ist bin ich ja safe


----------



## Pinzgauner (26. April 2018)

dominik-deluxe schrieb:


> Hi, die passt. 12*142. Was ich nicht weiß ist die Angabe die noch dabei steht. 1mm oder 1,5mm. Weiß nicht was das bedeuten soll.



Achse passt! Danke für die Antwort. Ich war unsicher da der Schraubenkopf der alten Achse konisch ist und auf den Fotos der neuen das so nicht ersichtlich war. Handelt sich wohl um Fotos einer anderen Variante...


----------



## dusiema (15. Mai 2018)

Pinzgauner schrieb:


> Achse passt! Danke für die Antwort. Ich war unsicher da der Schraubenkopf der alten Achse konisch ist und auf den Fotos der neuen das so nicht ersichtlich war. Handelt sich wohl um Fotos einer anderen Variante...


Welche hast du denn jetzt genommen? Mit welcher Gewindesteigung? (Hab meinen auch verloren)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Pinzgauner (15. Mai 2018)

dusiema schrieb:


> Welche hast du denn jetzt genommen? Mit welcher Gewindesteigung? (Hab meinen auch verloren)



Die Version „X-12“ von dieser Artikelnr. Bei Bike Components: 54182-2-3591. Steigung also gar nicht hinterfragt. Passt perfekt bzw. ist genauso um 5mm zu kurz wie die von YT ausgelieferte


----------



## dusiema (15. Mai 2018)

Pinzgauner schrieb:


> Die Version „X-12“ von dieser Artikelnr. Bei Bike Components: 54182-2-3591. Steigung also gar nicht hinterfragt. Passt perfekt bzw. ist genauso um 5mm zu kurz wie die von YT ausgelieferte



Der Link führt zu einem Schnellspanner, bei dem es aber 4 Versionen gibt. Und 2 davon mit 148x12, aber jeweils mit 1,0 und 1,5 mm Gewindesteigung. Muss ich wohl doch das Ding erst mit der Zange rausdrehen und messen...
Trotzdem danke für die schnelle Antwort!


----------



## dusiema (15. Mai 2018)

dusiema schrieb:


> Der Link führt zu einem Schnellspanner, bei dem es aber 4 Versionen gibt. Und 2 davon mit 148x12, aber jeweils mit 1,0 und 1,5 mm Gewindesteigung. Muss ich wohl doch das Ding erst mit der Zange rausdrehen und messen...
> Trotzdem danke für die schnelle Antwort!




 
Scheinbar 1mm...


----------



## dusiema (15. Mai 2018)

Oh, den Hebel gibt es auch einzeln. Noch besser. bzw. billiger...
https://www.bike-components.de/de/DT-Swiss/Aluminium-Hebel-fuer-RWS-Nabenschnellspanner-p44681/


----------



## h4t3 (15. Mai 2018)

dusiema schrieb:


> Anhang anzeigen 729713
> Scheinbar 1mm...


Einen Leerraum + ein Gewindesteg = Gewindesteigung

Also hast du falsch gemessen, würde aber sagen 1mm sollte schon passen! 

✌️


----------



## Pinzgauner (16. Mai 2018)

dusiema schrieb:


> Der Link führt zu einem Schnellspanner, bei dem es aber 4 Versionen gibt. Und 2 davon mit 148x12, aber jeweils mit 1,0 und 1,5 mm Gewindesteigung. Muss ich wohl doch das Ding erst mit der Zange rausdrehen und messen...
> Trotzdem danke für die schnelle Antwort!



Wie geschrieben ich hab die Version „X-12“ bestellt und nicht eine der 142mm Versionen...
Aber Danke für die Info mit dem Nachrüsthebel. Kann damit wohl auch meine alte Achse wieder einsatzfähig machen und als Backup in die Werkzeugkiste packen.


----------



## Foooxhound (19. Mai 2018)

Hey, ich hänge mich mal als hoffentlich zukünftiger Capra Anwärter mit rein. Beziehungsweise habe ich ein paar Fragen.

1. Ich bin 1,70m mit knapp 70kg und hatte vor mir das Capra AL in M zu bestellen. Meint ihr das passt?

2. In dem Modell ist ja der RS Super Deluxe R verbaut. Wippt das Capra denn sehr, sodass sich ein Upgrade auf den RC3 o.Ä. (Mit Lock) lohnen würde. Ist einfach ne Budget vs. Luxus Frage bei mir. (An meinem XC hab ich keinen Lock, ist aber eben 50mm mehr federweg vorne und hinten.

Lg Foooxhound


----------



## Stricherjunge (19. Mai 2018)

Foooxhound schrieb:


> Hey, ich hänge mich mal als hoffentlich zukünftiger Capra Anwärter mit rein. Beziehungsweise habe ich ein paar Fragen.
> 
> 1. Ich bin 1,70m mit knapp 70kg und hatte vor mir das Capra AL in M zu bestellen. Meint ihr das passt?
> 
> ...


Mit der Frage bist du im Capra 2018 Thread wahrscheinlich besser aufgehoben, https://www.mtb-news.de/forum/t/yt-capra-2018.853652/


----------



## Devilstyle2010 (21. Mai 2018)

Moin,
ich fürchte ich brauche mal eure Hilfe.
Vorab, falls die Frage bereits beantwortet oder diskutiert wurde, wäre es nett wenn ihr mir einfach kurz den entsprechenden Link postet, kann sehr gut sein das ich eine entsprechende Frage hier im Forum übersehen hab.

Und zwar geht es bei mir um den serienmäßigen Monarchen im Capra. Ich hab das AL1 vom letzten Jahr und bin im großen und ganzen sehr zufrieden, aber irgendwie hab ich das Gefühl, irgendetwas stimmt mit dem Dämpfer nicht.
Ich fahre den Dämpfer bei 32% SAG und mir fehlt gefühlt ein bisschen Federweg. 
Wenn ich den Dämpfer komplett leer mache und dann vollständig, also bis zu seinem maximum komprimiere bleibt immernoch ein Rest von gut 14mm bis zur vollständigen Nutzung des Federwegs. Ganz egal was ich tue, weiter einfedern geht nicht, 14mm vor Ende bleibt der Dämpfer stehen. Selbiges Phänomen habe ich übrigens auch im befüllten Zustand, auf dem Trail. Letztens habe ich eine Landung ins Flat hingelegt und Dämpfer quittierte dies mit seinem charakteristischen "klöööng", aber die 14mm Rest blieben nach wie vor stehen.
Die Luft abgelassen habe ich auch schon mehrmals und beim aufpumpen habe ich auch jedes mal darauf geachtet, ca. alle 20PSI mehrmals voll einzufedern, damit sich sowohl die Postitiv- als auch die Negativluftkammer ausreichend und gleichmäßig mit Luft befüllen können. 
Den Body hatte ich auch schon ab, Volumenspacer sind bei mir keine verbaut.
Oder liegt der fehlende Federweg an den 166mm Hub, dass der einfach ab Werk kastriert ist?

Mit freundlichen Grüßen,
Felix


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## NGSler (22. Mai 2018)

Servus zusammen. 
Hat jemand schon Mal dieses Problem gehabt beim Capra CF?
Mir ist die Aluhülse vom Pressfit Lager aus dem Carbon Rahmen locker geworden .
Könnte kotzen, da ein Fahrradurlaub ansteht. Rahmen liegt seit 14.5.in Forchheim .Leider noch kein Feedback .
Ärgert mich wie die Sau,wenn man nicht weiß was los ist. 
Da ich eigentlich treuer YTler bin,(jeffsy,Tues)bin ich echt am überlegen die Marke zu wechseln .


----------



## Stricherjunge (23. Mai 2018)

Devilstyle2010 schrieb:


> Moin,
> ich fürchte ich brauche mal eure Hilfe.
> Vorab, falls die Frage bereits beantwortet oder diskutiert wurde, wäre es nett wenn ihr mir einfach kurz den entsprechenden Link postet, kann sehr gut sein das ich eine entsprechende Frage hier im Forum übersehen hab.
> 
> ...



Der Dämpfer hat 66mm Hub, deswegen sollten 4mm übrigbleiben, da der Kolben 70mm lang ist. Also ganz normal.
Du kannst aber einen anderen Däpfer verbauen, der ebenfalls 222mm Einbaulänge hat, die meisten dieser Dämpfer haben dann 70mm Hub. Zu anderen Dämpfern stehen auch Erfahrungen hier im Thread.


----------



## Devilstyle2010 (23. Mai 2018)

Stricherjunge schrieb:


> Der Dämpfer hat 66mm Hub, deswegen sollten 4mm übrigbleiben, da der Kolben 70mm lang ist. Also ganz normal.
> Du kannst aber einen anderen Däpfer verbauen, der ebenfalls 222mm Einbaulänge hat, die meisten dieser Dämpfer haben dann 70mm Hub. Zu anderen Dämpfern stehen auch Erfahrungen hier im Thread.



Danke für deine Antwort. Das mit den 4mm Rest bei dem 66er Hub hab ich mir auch schon gedacht, bzw. kam mir auch logisch vor.
Nur sind es bei mir keine 4mm sondern 14mm, also genau 1cm zu viel der überbleibt? 
Hast du diesbezüglich eine Idee?
MfG


----------



## Stricherjunge (23. Mai 2018)

Devilstyle2010 schrieb:


> Danke für deine Antwort. Das mit den 4mm Rest bei dem 66er Hub hab ich mir auch schon gedacht, bzw. kam mir auch logisch vor.
> Nur sind es bei mir keine 4mm sondern 14mm, also genau 1cm zu viel der überbleibt?
> Hast du diesbezüglich eine Idee?
> MfG


Gibt der Dämpfer dann auch nur 56mm frei, wenn die Luft komplett abgelassen ist? Wenn ja, würde YT anschreiben, denn dann wird der Dämpfer vielleicht einen Defekt haben.


----------



## Devilstyle2010 (23. Mai 2018)

Stricherjunge schrieb:


> Gibt der Dämpfer dann auch nur 56mm frei, wenn die Luft komplett abgelassen ist? Wenn ja, würde YT anschreiben, denn dann wird der Dämpfer vielleicht einen Defekt haben.



Jop, der gibt auch im komplett leeren Zustand nur 55-56mm frei, es ist so als würde da irgendwas komplett blockieren, so als wäre halt nicht mehr Federweg verfügbar. Selbst bei aller Kraft und 100kg Gewicht,  der Dämpfer macht im leeren Zustand nach 56mm dicht.
Also wirklich YT anschreiben, oder kann man da irgendwas mit nem Service retten?
Aber schonmal vielen Dank für deine schnellen Antworten @Stricherjunge


----------



## Stricherjunge (23. Mai 2018)

Devilstyle2010 schrieb:


> Jop, der gibt auch im komplett leeren Zustand nur 55-56mm frei, es ist so als würde da irgendwas komplett blockieren, so als wäre halt nicht mehr Federweg verfügbar. Selbst bei aller Kraft und 100kg Gewicht,  der Dämpfer macht im leeren Zustand nach 56mm dicht.
> Also wirklich YT anschreiben, oder kann man da irgendwas mit nem Service retten?
> Aber schonmal vielen Dank für deine schnellen Antworten @Stricherjunge


Das klingt, als sei da was nicht in Ordnung. Wenn da noch Garantie drauf ist wirst du den einschicken können. Schreib YT einfach mal an.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Devilstyle2010 (23. Mai 2018)

Stricherjunge schrieb:


> Das klingt, als sei da was nicht in Ordnung. Wenn da noch Garantie drauf ist wirst du den einschicken können. Schreib YT einfach mal an.



Ja also Garantie hab ich sicher noch, das Bike wurde gestern erst 1 Jährchen alt 
Aber wie lange dauert das, wenn ich den Dämpfer einschicke? Die schicken den doch dann sicher zur Reperatur an Sram und ich bekomme nicht direkt Ersatz? Dann ist für mich schon wieder eine Saison gelaufen, noch bevor sie angefangen hat, das wäre echt sch****...
Und so dick hab ich es leider auch nicht als Student um mir einfach Ersatz kaufen zu können 

Aber nochmal danke für die freundliche Hilfe  
Ich werde dann jetzt mal YT ordentlich nerven gehen


----------



## greifswald (24. Mai 2018)

Devilstyle2010 schrieb:


> Aber wie lange dauert das, wenn ich den Dämpfer einschicke? Die schicken den doch dann sicher zur Reperatur an Sram und ich bekomme nicht direkt Ersatz? Dann ist für mich schon wieder eine Saison gelaufen, noch bevor sie angefangen hat, das wäre echt sch****...



Zum Dämpfer kann ich nichts sagen, aber ich hatte ein defektes Sram-Schaltwerk. Es hat keine Woche gedauert, bis ich es repariert wieder im Briefkasten hatte.


----------



## Stricherjunge (24. Mai 2018)

Devilstyle2010 schrieb:


> Ja also Garantie hab ich sicher noch, das Bike wurde gestern erst 1 Jährchen alt
> Aber wie lange dauert das, wenn ich den Dämpfer einschicke? Die schicken den doch dann sicher zur Reperatur an Sram und ich bekomme nicht direkt Ersatz? Dann ist für mich schon wieder eine Saison gelaufen, noch bevor sie angefangen hat, das wäre echt sch****...
> Und so dick hab ich es leider auch nicht als Student um mir einfach Ersatz kaufen zu können
> 
> ...


Die Alternative ist mit kaputtem Dämpfer rumfahren. Auch nicht so toll. 
Meine Bremsen waren auch nach weniger als zwei Wochen zurück, genau wie der Dämpfer von nem Kumpel.


----------



## Pinzgauner (27. Mai 2018)

Hat jemand das Gewicht eines Alu Rahmen bei der Hand (wenn möglich mit RS Monarch Plus Dämpfer und Größe M)? Sufu nach „g“ hat nix ausgespuckt und andere Wörter wie „Gewicht“ und „Rahmen“ sind wohl zu generisch für sinnvolle Ergebnisse...
Danke!


----------



## HarzEnduro (28. Mai 2018)

Will jemand sein Capra Rahmen in L in nächster Zeit verkaufen? Ich such einen.


----------



## FerschiM (18. Juni 2018)

Hallo zusammen, bei dem Capra Cf vom meinem Sohn ist das hintere Laufrad gebrochen,es ist das TRS+ von e13, da wir in vier Wochen in Urlaub fahren und die Wekstatt bis dahin ein neues Rad nicht fertig bekommt wollte ich jetzt einen Laufradsatz von DT Swiss kaufen, dieser soll es werden.
https://www.tnc-hamburg.com/TNC-Sho...ufradsatz-27-5-Zoll-Rotor-Sram-XD--38539.html passt der oder benötige ich den Boost Laufradsatz? Vielen Dank für jede Antwort.


----------



## BikerMike84 (18. Juni 2018)

niconj schrieb:


> Will jemand sein Capra Rahmen in L in nächster Zeit verkaufen? Ich such einen.



Eventuell wäre ein CF Pro in schwarz mit Fox Float X2


----------



## olligpunkt (19. Juni 2018)

FerschiM schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen, bei dem Capra Cf vom meinem Sohn ist das hintere Laufrad gebrochen,es ist das TRS+ von e13, da wir in vier Wochen in Urlaub fahren und die Wekstatt bis dahin ein neues Rad nicht fertig bekommt wollte ich jetzt einen Laufradsatz von DT Swiss kaufen, dieser soll es werden.
> https://www.tnc-hamburg.com/TNC-Sho...ufradsatz-27-5-Zoll-Rotor-Sram-XD--38539.html passt der oder benötige ich den Boost Laufradsatz? Vielen Dank für jede Antwort.



Für das Capra der ersten Generation sollte das passen


----------



## FerschiM (19. Juni 2018)

olligpunkt schrieb:


> Für das Capra der ersten Generation sollte das passen


Vielen Dank für die Antwort.


----------



## SickboyLC4 (21. Juni 2018)

NGSler schrieb:


> Servus zusammen.
> Hat jemand schon Mal dieses Problem gehabt beim Capra CF?
> Mir ist die Aluhülse vom Pressfit Lager aus dem Carbon Rahmen locker geworden .
> Könnte kotzen, da ein Fahrradurlaub ansteht. Rahmen liegt seit 14.5.in Forchheim .Leider noch kein Feedback .
> ...



Was ist daraus geworden?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## PhoenixDH (22. Juni 2018)

Hi Leute,

ich hab nochmal eine Frage zum Capra aus 2017 mit der e*thirteen TRS+ Felge.
Weiss jemand aus dem Stehgreif die Felgen-Innenbreite? Das es kein Boost ist weiss ich 

Die Frage die ich mir stelle:
Den neuen Maxxis Assegai würde ich gerne mal testen, den gibt es momentan allerdings nur als 27,5*2,5 und Maxxis schreibt ab 30mm Felgeninnenbreite....

Passt das wegen der Innenbreite nicht und/oder auch nicht wegen der Breite von 2.5.


----------



## zichl (22. Juni 2018)

PhoenixDH schrieb:


> Hi Leute,
> 
> ich hab nochmal eine Frage zum Capra aus 2017 mit der e*thirteen TRS+ Felge.
> Weiss jemand aus dem Stehgreif die Felgen-Innenbreite? Das es kein Boost ist weiss ich
> ...


Sollten 28mm sein.


----------



## PhoenixDH (22. Juni 2018)

Dank dir!


----------



## PhoenixDH (23. Juni 2018)

Fährt jemand von euch auf dem Capra mit der 28mm Felge einen Maxxis 2.4WT Mantel?


----------



## tingl81 (23. Juni 2018)

PhoenixDH schrieb:


> Fährt jemand von euch auf dem Capra mit der 28mm Felge einen Maxxis 2.4WT Mantel?


Ja, ich fahre seit einer Weile den Maxxis Minion 2.4 WT auf dem Hinterrad. Der passt perfekt, kein Walken und ist in Kombination mit dem High Roller 2.4 vorne für mich derzeit die beste Kombi an meinem Capra...


----------



## PhoenixDH (23. Juni 2018)

Oh das hört dich ja gut an, den laut Maxxis sollte man den 2.4WT ja erst ab einer Felgenbreite von 30mm fahren.


----------



## tingl81 (23. Juni 2018)

PhoenixDH schrieb:


> Oh das hört dich ja gut an, den laut Maxxis sollte man den 2.4WT ja erst ab einer Felgenbreite von 30mm fahren.


Stimmt schon, ich hab's damals trotzdem probiert und fahre den Minion WT seitdem ohne Probleme


----------



## PhoenixDH (23. Juni 2018)

Dank dir


----------



## PhoenixDH (29. Juni 2018)

Mal noch was anderes....
Ich bin von der Standard SRAM PC 1130 Kette auf die XX1 Kette mit X-Sync umgestiegen wegen der wohl viel besseren Haltbarkeit.
Das Kettenblatt von e13 ist ja ein Wide/Narrow ... sollte also passen ...

Ist das bei euch auch so laut geworden falls jemand die Kombi fährt?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## frank70 (30. Juni 2018)

fährt jemand einen kage rc dämpfer in seinem capra ?  welche federhärte und tune könnt ihr mir empfehlen ? mit ausrüstung 78 kg. thanx


----------



## Capic Biker (2. Juli 2018)

Wie zufrieden seit ihr mit der Qualität von den YT angebotenen Lager fürs Capra ?
Günstiger komm ich nicht wirklich wenn ichs selber bestelle.


----------



## h4t3 (2. Juli 2018)

Capic Biker schrieb:


> Wie zufrieden seit ihr mit der Qualität von den YT angebotenen Lager fürs Capra ?
> Günstiger komm ich nicht wirklich wenn ichs selber bestelle.



Hab beim Kumpel am Tues ein Lagerwechsel gemacht. Nach dem die Lager angekommen sind von YT, aufgemacht, fast Furz trocken gewesen, ordentlich Fett rein gemacht und verbaut. Hält nun mittlerweile 1 Jahr. Also sind schon ok die Lager. Wenn man mehr Geld in der Hand nehmen möchte, würde ich immer SKF oder noch besser Enduro Bearings empfehlen.


----------



## Capic Biker (3. Juli 2018)

Ok Danke, ich hab die 4 Verschiedene Lager bei Enduro Berings gefunden und komme dort auf nen ähnlichen Preis.
Werde die dann mal dort bestellen


----------



## TooLTimE_85 (11. Juli 2018)

Hallo.

Mein Innenlager läuft inzwischen sehr ungeschmeidig. Nach etwas Standzeit ist es fast fest. Wenn ich die Kurbel dann drehe, läuft es sehr rau. 

Wollte jetzt die Kurbel abziehen (e*thirteen trs+). Dabei habe ich das Gewinde an der Kurbel selbst geschrottet. Das, in welches der Adapter eingedreht wird, und die innere Schraube dagegen. Die Kurbel sitzt so fest, dass die innere Schraube den äußeren Adapter „einfach“ rausgedrückt hat.
Bekomme so also die Kurbel nicht mehr ab. Werde es jetzt mit einem Innenabzieher mit Gleithammer versuchen. Hoffe sie löst sich so und ich kann das Lager noch retten durch säubern. 

Bekomme ich die Kurbel später wieder fest die oder ist die jetzt im Eimer/unbrauchbar?


----------



## h4t3 (11. Juli 2018)

TooLTimE_85 schrieb:


> Hallo.
> 
> Mein Innenlager läuft inzwischen sehr ungeschmeidig. Nach etwas Standzeit ist es fast fest. Wenn ich die Kurbel dann drehe, läuft es sehr rau.
> 
> ...


Du solltest sie dann wieder fest bekommen, wenn ich das richtig verstehe hast du den integrierten Abzieher zerwürgt!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## TooLTimE_85 (11. Juli 2018)

Gibt da ja zwei Gewinde. Das innere, wo die Madenschraube reingedreht wird, die man zum Abziehen dann wieder rausdreht. 
Und das Äußere, wo dann das „Konterstück“ direkt in die Kurbel gedreht wird. Das ist Schrott... :/


----------



## ChristianL1983 (11. Juli 2018)

Hallo, ich denke die Kurbel kannste vergessen. Mach am besten Bilder von dem Schaden des Gewindes und schicke diese an ethirteen. Die sind super kulant, das Problem hatte ich auch habe dann eine neue Kurbel bekommen. 

Grüße Christian


----------



## TooLTimE_85 (11. Juli 2018)

Ich versuche das mal. Danke für den Tipp!


----------



## olligpunkt (12. Juli 2018)

TooLTimE_85 schrieb:


> Hallo.
> 
> Mein Innenlager läuft inzwischen sehr ungeschmeidig. Nach etwas Standzeit ist es fast fest. Wenn ich die Kurbel dann drehe, läuft es sehr rau.
> 
> ...




Wenn das Lager schon so schlecht läuft kannst du es sicher nicht mehr retten. War bei mir genauso. Problem ist das YT die Innenhülsen zwischen den Lagern nicht verbaut (vermutlich ging die Hülse wegen der nicht entgrateten Ablaufbohrung nicht rein), dann saufen die regelrecht ab. Hab meine alten Lager mal geöffnet. Die Laufbahnen und Kugeln waren total verrostet und eingelaufen. Nachdem ich das neue Lager mit Hülse eingebaut habe läuft es jetzt schon dreimal so lange wie das erste und ist immernoch Top.

Das Abziehergewinde der Kurbel bekommt man auch einzeln. Viel Spass


----------



## ChristianL1983 (12. Juli 2018)

Wenn es wie ich denke um diese Art Kurbel geht, dann gibt es das Gewinde leider nicht. 
Jedenfalls nicht ohne neue Kurbel. 
Grüße Christian


----------



## TooLTimE_85 (12. Juli 2018)

Ja, das bild könnte von mir sein

Ich bin gerade fassungslos vor Begeisterung! Gestern Abend eine Mail an e*thirteen mit Bildern fertig gemacht - gerade eine Antwort bekommen, dass sie mir gerne kostenlos eine neue Kurbel zuschicken. Wie geil ist das denn! WOW!

Capra CF Pro aus 2016
- Kurbellänge 170mm passt?
- e*thirteen pressfit 30, 73mm passt?

Danke euch!


----------



## Capic Biker (12. Juli 2018)

Hi,
was für eine Felgenbreite hatten die E.13 TRSr Felgen am Capra CF Pro Race (Top Ausstattung 2017 in grau)
Will mir neues Felgenband kaufen und weis grad die Breite net ob ich 25mm oder 28mm nehmen soll.


----------



## Grobi85 (12. Juli 2018)

Endlich ist mein Capra da... Weiss jemand wo ich am Rahmen die Seriennummer finde? Schon alles auf den Kopf gestellt 

Ach übrigens...
Bin 176cm groß, braune haare, Schrittlänge 81cm, Schuhgröße 44... Capra AL Comp in L... Sattelstütze 3cm gezogen und ganz ausgefahren passt das Teil wie angegossen. Optimale Tretthöhe


----------



## davidhellmann (17. Juli 2018)

Wenn ich für mein 2016er Capra nen neuen Dämpfer kaufen sollte was wäre das für einer?  Float X2 oder doch was mit Feder? Hab noch den Monarch drin. Bevor ich mir wieder unnötig nen neues Rad kaufe würde ich gern mal dahingehnend was testen. Touren fahr ich im 20-30 KM Bereich sonst Bikepark oder Urlaub (Gardasee oder so). Preis Leistung kann auch gern gut sein


----------



## frank70 (17. Juli 2018)

für den park coil


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## davidhellmann (17. Juli 2018)

frank70 schrieb:


> für den park coil



Naja muss schon für beides taugen. Bin nie coil gefahren. was wäre denn nen tauglischer für nen guten Preis. Und welche feder für 90kg ca Fahrfertig ist gut? 500?


----------



## frank70 (17. Juli 2018)

500 aber ohne gewähr. ist halt geschmackssache, ich mag im park lieber coil, einfache trails oder touren lieber luft


----------



## Stricherjunge (18. Juli 2018)

Mal so gefragt: Was stört dich denn am Monarch bzw. am Capra im Moment?


----------



## outfaced (18. Juli 2018)

Stricherjunge schrieb:


> Mal so gefragt: Was stört dich denn am Monarch bzw. am Capra im Moment?


Bist Du schon ein X2 gefahren? Meine Erfahrung insbesondere im Vergleich zum alten Monarch ist der Unterschied schon sehr spürbar. Beim Delux muss ich sagen ist schon etwas feiner, aber der X2 ist trotzdem besser. Coil ist dann wieder was anderes. Ohne climb switch braucht man da echt Power um beim Touren hoch zu kommen. Ich würde es mir nicht antun. Hab aber ein Kumpel, der es so fährt.


----------



## olligpunkt (18. Juli 2018)

Probiere es doch erstmal mit einem Service inkl. Tuning:
https://www.mrc-trading.de/Fahrwerk/Tuning/FAST-FACTORY-PISTON-KIT-fuer-RockShox-Monarch-Plus.html

Du wirst staunen was der Monarch im Capra dannach leisten kann. Und das dür 179€.


----------



## davidhellmann (18. Juli 2018)

Stricherjunge schrieb:


> Mal so gefragt: Was stört dich denn am Monarch bzw. am Capra im Moment?



Haha nichts! Les nur immer wie sich Leute nen X2 einbauen und sagen: WOW, was nen Unterschied wenn geht es eher um neugier und haben wollen.


----------



## Stricherjunge (18. Juli 2018)

Na dann würde ich nen Coil Dämpfer holen, als Ergänzung zum Luftdämpfer.


----------



## davidhellmann (18. Juli 2018)

Welcher ist denn gut der halbwegs erschwinglich ist. Also 700 Euro will ich jetzt nicht ausgeben zum probieren. Sind aber auch erstmal nur paar laute Gedanken.


----------



## Stricherjunge (18. Juli 2018)

Keine Ahnung


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## outfaced (19. Juli 2018)

davidhellmann schrieb:


> Haha nichts! Les nur immer wie sich Leute nen X2 einbauen und sagen: WOW, was nen Unterschied wenn geht es eher um neugier und haben wollen.


Also ich stelle ganz emotionslos fest, daß es ein Unterschied gibt  - spürbar weniger Losbrechmoment und einfach mehr Stabilität im ruppiger Gelände. Der X2 reagiert für mich besser auf schnell nacheinander folgende kleine bis mittlere Schläge. Nun jeder entscheidet natürlich für sich selbst, ob ihm das fehlt und vor allem beim Fahren letztendlich mehr Spaß bringt, wenn er es hat. Hängt auch stark davon ab, wer was von dem Dämpfer erwartet. Hab Kumpels die mit so viel Druckstufe fahren, daß bei diesen weniger Sinn macht sensibleren Dämpfer einzubauen. Die mögen es einfach hart und schnell. Gebs auch zu, einen besseren Dämpfer kompensiert auch etwas besser fehlende Technik und vor allem Fitness 
Sonst es gibt ja immer noch auch Hardtails und Leute, die damit glücklich über die Alpen fahren. Ich kann es nicht . 
Aber 700€ ist mir den X2 auch nicht wert. Bei der Summe würde ich auch nicht der Debonair/Deluxe tauschen. Mein X2 hab ich im Ebay für die Hälfte bekommen. Von daher passt 
Die Dämpfer sind relativ begehrt und wieder verkaufen für 350-400€ ist eigentlich kein Problem.
Ein Vivid Air kriegt man noch günstiger und ist grundsätzlich auch nicht schlechter. Hat aber kein Climbswitch und wiegt noch weitere 100gr mehr. ... dann macht coil (je nach Gewicht) eventuell mehr Sinn.


----------



## davidhellmann (19. Juli 2018)

OK klingt gut. 222x70 brauch ich dann oder? Müsste man auf noch was beim kauf achten?


----------



## h4t3 (19. Juli 2018)

davidhellmann schrieb:


> OK klingt gut. 222x70 brauch ich dann oder? Müsste man auf noch was beim kauf achten?


Das Capra hat 250×70 oder 75 (beides geht)


----------



## davidhellmann (19. Juli 2018)

?? Sicher ??


----------



## Heiko16 (19. Juli 2018)

h4t3 schrieb:


> Das Capra hat 250×70 oder 75 (beides geht)



Das 16er hat 222x70mm einbaulänge!


----------



## h4t3 (19. Juli 2018)

Heiko16 schrieb:


> Das 16er hat 222x70mm einbaulänge!


Ok, Sorry dachte es geht um das 18er!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## davidhellmann (24. Juli 2018)

Manjk schrieb:


> Du hast mir den Thread über den Vivid Air empfohlen und habe mich ein wenig in das Thema eingelesen. Das Capra hat mit 70mm Hub am Dämpfer ein Leverage Ratio von 2.42. Die Progression des Capra ist fallend  und somit liegt der Tune zwischen L und M (eher L). Schliesslich hat mir die Marktlage die Entscheidung abgenommen, da momentan nur noch Vivid Coils 222x70 mit dem M/M Tune angeboten werden =).
> 
> Bei den kommenden Ausfahrten muss ich noch ein wenig am Setup arbeiten und allenfalls auf eine 300er Feder umsteigen, da ich genau zwischen 300er und 350er liege, die Kosten sind ja auch nicht die Welt.




@Manjk Ich bin so bei 84-88kg und könnten nen DB Coil bekommen. Ist aber nur mit 500er Feder. Kenn mich leider nicht wirklich aus in der Thematik würde aber gern mal das Capra mit Coil testen. Kann ich mit 500 / 550 fahren oder wie läuft das


----------



## Stricherjunge (24. Juli 2018)

davidhellmann schrieb:


> @Manjk Ich bin so bei 84-88kg und könnten nen DB Coil bekommen. Ist aber nur mit 500er Feder. Kenn mich leider nicht wirklich aus in der Thematik würde aber gern mal das Capra mit Coil testen. Kann ich mit 500 / 550 fahren oder wie läuft das


Vielleicht hilft dir das https://blue.canecreek.com/products/suspension/dbcoil-il/spring-calculator


----------



## Vunlimited (6. August 2018)

Hallo mal eine Frage was verwendet ihr für Gummiabdeckung wo der Schaltzug in den Rahmen geht meine Original ist irgendwo im rahmen drinnen ??


----------



## Tiger 2001 (10. August 2018)

Hallo, welche Sattelstützen fahrt Ihr so?
Fahre im CF Rahmen 2016 Gr. M die Reverb mit 150mm Hub und wollte mir mal ein neue mit mehr Hub zulegen.
Es ist ja nicht ganz so einfach herauszufinden welche Stütze mit innen verlegtem Zug passt.
Vielen Dank!
T.


----------



## OneTrustMan (10. August 2018)

Vunlimited schrieb:


> Hallo mal eine Frage was verwendet ihr für Gummiabdeckung wo der Schaltzug in den Rahmen geht meine Original ist irgendwo im rahmen drinnen ??


Billigste Lösung.
Schneide dir ein kleines Stück alten Schlauch zurecht.
Umschlinge die Züge, zieht den Zug etwas aus den Rahmen  und drücke das ganze in den Rahmen.
Sitzt durch die Spannung sehr fest und kein klappern mehr, bzw. Beschädigungen an den Zügen.


----------



## saschko69 (20. August 2018)

Hi,
Hat einer von euch zufällig ein capra cf pro oder cf pro race Baujahr 2017 mit 170mm federweg hinten? Und zwar kommt mir der Abstand zwischen hinterreifen und sattelrohr bei voll eingefedertem Hinterbau etwas wenig vor! Ist das bei euch auch so? 

Mfg 

Saschko


----------



## eLw00d (21. August 2018)

Kann mir von euch jemand sagen, wann Young Talent die Rahmengrößen beim Capra umgestellt hat?

Bei den 2018er Bikes liege ich mit 176cm jetzt schon im L Bereich, aber früher war das meines Wissens nach nicht so. 
Ich möchte mir entweder ein neues Alu-Capra holen oder ein gebrauchtes Carbon-Capra.


----------



## 2pi (21. August 2018)

Von 2017 auf 2018 auf jeden Fall.
Davor weiß ich es nicht.


----------



## loam (28. August 2018)

Sagtmal. Fährt zufällig jemand auch die TRSrace Carbon Kurbel vom 17er Pro Race? Mir ist heute aufgefallen beim Kettenblattwechsel das die Achse locker ist im Kurbelarm. Ist die nicht verklebt oder so? Oder kann man die irgendwie festziehen? Immer wat neues mit E13 Teilen 

Greeetz


----------



## darkrider23 (28. August 2018)

Sorry, mit der Kurbel kann ich dir leider nicht weiterhelfen. Habe dafür auch, mal wieder, ein neues Problem mit dem Capra.
Habe wohl ein absolutes Montagsmodell erwischt letztes Jahr ;-( 
Neuestes Feature..knackender Dämpfer! bei Fahren kaum wahrnehmbar und eigentlich nur durch beherztes Ziehen am Oberrohr zu provozieren, aber trotzdem vorhanden und nervig.
Schrauben sind fest, Spiel nicht feststellbar..kennt das wer?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## daFlogg (29. August 2018)

roq schrieb:


> Sagtmal. Fährt zufällig jemand auch die TRSrace Carbon Kurbel vom 17er Pro Race? Mir ist heute aufgefallen beim Kettenblattwechsel das die Achse locker ist im Kurbelarm. Ist die nicht verklebt oder so? Oder kann man die irgendwie festziehen? Immer wat neues mit E13 Teilen
> 
> Greeetz



Mit festziehen ist da leider nichts, da der Kurbelarm verklebt ist. Aber wende dich doch einfach an die Jungs von e13 ([email protected]). So weit man hört sollen die recht kulant und fix sein wenn es um sowas geht.


----------



## Stubenkueken (29. August 2018)

roq schrieb:


> Sagtmal. Fährt zufällig jemand auch die TRSrace Carbon Kurbel vom 17er Pro Race? Mir ist heute aufgefallen beim Kettenblattwechsel das die Achse locker ist im Kurbelarm. Ist die nicht verklebt oder so? Oder kann man die irgendwie festziehen? Immer wat neues mit E13 Teilen
> 
> Greeetz


 
Hatte ich bei meiner Lg1r auch. Hab das bei ethirteen gemeldet und ruck zuck eine nagelneue 2018er Kurbel bekommen


----------



## moa_arc (30. August 2018)

CoMaGi schrieb:


> Hey, was habt ihr mit denn Ding für den möglichen Umwerfer für Zweifachantrieb gemacht? Ne Idee für eine Verkleidung? Will es gerne abmachen, aber darunter ist es dann blankes Metall und sieht schlimmer aus als mit dem Halter. Danke!



Ich würde mich dieser Frage gerne anschließen – auch wenn sie inzwischen schon ein Jahr alt ist. Hat inzwischen jemand eine gute Möglichkeit gefunden, die hässliche Stelle unter der Umwerfer-Vorrichtung irgendwie abzudecken? Theoretisch könnte man sowas ja prima 3D-drucken (lassen), leider fehlt mir da das nötige Know-how.


----------



## Stricherjunge (30. August 2018)

moa_arc schrieb:


> Ich würde mich dieser Frage gerne anschließen – auch wenn sie inzwischen schon ein Jahr alt ist. Hat inzwischen jemand eine gute Möglichkeit gefunden, die hässliche Stelle unter der Umwerfer-Vorrichtung irgendwie abzudecken? Theoretisch könnte man sowas ja prima 3D-drucken (lassen), leider fehlt mir da das nötige Know-how.


Bei mir ist da genug Dreck drüber, sieht man gar nicht mehr.


----------



## moa_arc (30. August 2018)

Alternativ könnte man das blanke Alu mit einem Lackstift o.ä. bearbeiten und schwarze Schrauben reinmachen. Weiß jemand zufällig, was für Schrauben das sind? M5? M4? Scheinen mir auf jeden Fall dieselben zu sein, wie zur Befestigung der Führungsklemmen am Oberrohr.


----------



## Stricherjunge (31. August 2018)

Ein Bekannter von mir hat, wenn ich mich richtig erinnere, Bremsscheibenschrauben rein geschraubt.


----------



## BikerMike84 (31. August 2018)

davidhellmann schrieb:


> Ich bin so bei 84-88kg und könnten nen DB Coil bekommen. Ist aber nur mit 500er Feder. Kenn mich leider nicht wirklich aus in der Thematik würde aber gern mal das Capra mit Coil testen. Kann ich mit 500 / 550 fahren oder wie läuft das



Fahrfertig oder ohne Ausrüstung?

Bin mit 84kg incl Ausrüstung ne 350er Feder im Capra gefahren. Dämpfer war der Marzocchi Motor C2R.


----------



## moa_arc (3. September 2018)

Habe die Stelle jetzt mit matter Folie und schwarzen M5-Schrauben verschönert. Gefällt mir wesentlich besser. Mal schauen, wie lange die Folie hält, zur Not muss ich noch mal mit Lack dran.


----------



## davidhellmann (6. September 2018)

So hab mir mal nen DHX2 Performance mit 500er Feder geholt. Kommt wohl am Montag. Ich bin gespannt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## OneTrustMan (6. September 2018)

davidhellmann schrieb:


> So hab mir mal nen DHX2 Performance mit 500er Feder geholt. Kommt wohl am Montag. Ich bin gespannt.


Cool.
Ich würde allerdings eher zum Cane Creek DB greifen.


----------



## Black-Down (6. September 2018)

OneTrustMan schrieb:


> Cool.
> Ich würde allerdings eher zum Cane Creek DB greifen.


begründe das mal aus deiner Sicht
der X2 lässt sich meiner Erfahrung nach besser einstellen und war im Vergleich besser als CCDB


----------



## Black-Down (6. September 2018)

ich fahre seit 2016 im Demo und im Capra den X2 und hatte zuvor den CCDB im Demo....die Performance war deutlich besser mit dem X2


----------



## OneTrustMan (6. September 2018)

Black-Down schrieb:


> ich fahre seit 2016 im Demo und im Capra den X2 und hatte zuvor den CCDB im Demo....die Performance war deutlich besser mit dem X2


Cool. Danke für die Info. 
Für die 250x75er Länge gibt es ja leider nicht so viel zur Auswahl. 
Den Fox, den CC, den Öhlnis und einen RS den es komischerweise nirgends zu kaufen gibt.
Hast du einen Vergleich zum RS?


----------



## Black-Down (6. September 2018)

OneTrustMan schrieb:


> Cool. Danke für die Info.
> Für die 250x75er Länge gibt es ja leider nicht so viel zur Auswahl.
> Den Fox, den CC, den Öhlnis und einen RS den es komischerweise nirgends zu kaufen gibt.
> Hast du einen Vergleich zum RS?


nein ich bin einer von denen der RS nicht mag....ohne Wertung;-)


----------



## Black-Down (6. September 2018)

seit 10 Jahren habe ich eigentlich alles getestet und gefahren....bin irgendwie immer bei Fox gelandet und fühlte mich mit den Gabeln und Dämpfer am wohlsten 
sicher sind die RS Produkte deutlich besser geworden als sie es mal waren aber rein von meinem Gefühl beim Biken ist es eben geschmacksache


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## BikerMike84 (7. September 2018)

Black-Down schrieb:


> begründe das mal aus deiner Sicht



Der DHX2 Elite oder Factory hat die selben Einstellmöglichkeiten wie der CCDB.

Der DHX Performance sollte allerdings nur LSC und Rebound haben.


----------



## Black-Down (7. September 2018)

BikerMike84 schrieb:


> Der DHX2 Elite oder Factory hat die selben Einstellmöglichkeiten wie der CCDB.
> 
> Der DHX Performance sollte allerdings nur LSC und Rebound haben.


ok nun denn wäre aber der Elite oder Factory die Wahl gewesen....
DavidHellmann wird es ja herausfinden;-)


----------



## Black-Down (10. September 2018)

die Frage hat sich ✅


----------



## OneTrustMan (10. September 2018)

Black-Down schrieb:


> die Frage hat sich ✅


https://www.thomann.de/de/thomann_v5050.htm
Ich nehme die


----------



## Black-Down (10. September 2018)

Joa das sieht auch gut aus....

Danke ;-)


----------



## darkrider23 (11. September 2018)

Hat hier jemand Erfahrungen von der Demontage der auf der Tubeless umgerüsteten Kombi: E13 Reifen+Felgen.
Ich hab mir heute fast die Finger abgebrochen und ne große Blase am Daumen - das war ja Wahnsinn.
Mit größter Gewalt konnt ich gerade so einen kleinen Spalt erzeugen, in den ich zwar den Reifenheber einigermaßen stecken, 
damit aber rein gar nichts ausrichten konnte. In meiner Verzweiflung habe ich irgendwann mit dem Teppichmesser gearbeitet und
den Reifen scheibchenweise entfernt. 
Hat jemand ähnliches erlebt und/oder nen Tipp, wie man hier geschickter vorgeht?


----------



## Black-Down (11. September 2018)

darkrider23 schrieb:


> Hat hier jemand Erfahrungen von der Demontage der auf der Tubeless umgerüsteten Kombi: E13 Reifen+Felgen.
> Ich hab mir heute fast die Finger abgebrochen und ne große Blase am Daumen - das war ja Wahnsinn.
> Mit größter Gewalt konnt ich gerade so einen kleinen Spalt erzeugen, in den ich zwar den Reifenheber einigermaßen stecken,
> damit aber rein gar nichts ausrichten konnte. In meiner Verzweiflung habe ich irgendwann mit dem Teppichmesser gearbeitet und
> ...


hehe in der Kombi zwar nicht aber ich hab mir irgendwann mal Heber mit Metallkern geholt
hast Du den Reifen auch versucht mit beiden Seiten in die Felgenmitte zu bringen ? manchmal hat man dann mehr luft zum hebeln bekommen


----------



## OneTrustMan (11. September 2018)

darkrider23 schrieb:


> Hat hier jemand Erfahrungen von der Demontage der auf der Tubeless umgerüsteten Kombi: E13 Reifen+Felgen.
> Ich hab mir heute fast die Finger abgebrochen und ne große Blase am Daumen - das war ja Wahnsinn.
> Mit größter Gewalt konnt ich gerade so einen kleinen Spalt erzeugen, in den ich zwar den Reifenheber einigermaßen stecken,
> damit aber rein gar nichts ausrichten konnte. In meiner Verzweiflung habe ich irgendwann mit dem Teppichmesser gearbeitet und
> ...


Erst den Reifen komplett beidseitig aus dem Felgenrand drücken, dann geht es eigentlich ganz easy mit einen Reifenheber anheben und mit einen 2. dann lockern.


----------



## Black-Down (11. September 2018)

OneTrustMan schrieb:


> Erst den Reifen komplett beidseitig aus dem Felgenrand drücken, dann geht es eigentlich ganz easy mit einen Reifenheber anheben und mit einen 2. dann lockern.


das ist eigentlich auch die Vorgehensweise aber es gibt Reifen bei denen das auch nicht hilft


----------



## darkrider23 (12. September 2018)

Mir ist tatsächlich bekannt, wie ein Reifen normalerweise montiert wird. Habe ich auch schon unzählige Male gemacht..es ging hier eher um so ein Sonderfall-Szenario. Heute übrigens den neuen Reifen montiert (Maxxis Minion DHR). Ein Unterschied wie Tag und Nacht!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Black-Down (12. September 2018)

darkrider23 schrieb:


> Mir ist tatsächlich bekannt, wie ein Reifen normalerweise montiert wird. Habe ich auch schon unzählige Male gemacht..es ging hier eher um so ein Sonderfall-Szenario. Heute übrigens den neuen Reifen montiert (Maxxis Minion DHR). Ein Unterschied wie Tag und Nacht!


insgeheim dachte ich mir das schon....bist ja auch schon ne Weile dabei ;-)))


----------



## jokomen (17. September 2018)

Das kenne ich auch... Ohne Metallheber geht garnix!


----------



## fabiaan (19. September 2018)

ich überlege ob ich mir für meine 17er capra al mal einen gebrauchten coil zulege..
einfach mal zum ausprobieren, ob es mir besser gefällt als der monarch. vorallem ob ein coil auch tourentauglich ist, falls man mal mehrere hundert hm fährt.
einbaumaße 222 x 70 ? ist das richtig? der hub ist ja teils ausschlaggebend für den federweg so wie ich das verstanden hab.
im auge hätte ich einen gebrauchten rockshox kage oder evtl einen super deluxe


----------



## Stricherjunge (20. September 2018)

fabiaan schrieb:


> ich überlege ob ich mir für meine 17er capra al mal einen gebrauchten coil zulege..
> einfach mal zum ausprobieren, ob es mir besser gefällt als der monarch. vorallem ob ein coil auch tourentauglich ist, falls man mal mehrere hundert hm fährt.
> einbaumaße 222 x 70 ? ist das richtig? der hub ist ja teils ausschlaggebend für den federweg so wie ich das verstanden hab.
> im auge hätte ich einen gebrauchten rockshox kage oder evtl einen super deluxe



Gibt es den Super Deluxe nicht nur in Metric Sizing?
222 x 70 mm ist die richtige Einbaulänge.
Ob das tourentauglich ist kommt auf deine Ansprüche und dein Gefühl an. Ich finde man kann damit auf jeden Fall ein paar hundert Höhenmeter hochfahren.


----------



## Black-Down (24. September 2018)

Soo Freunde des Capra
habe soeben den Van gepackt und breche vor dem Morgengrauen auf Richtung Finale ;-)

Camping im Bus und den Sommer nochmal genießen 
Auch noch das letzte Finale in Finale der EWS ansehen.... ))


----------



## Black-Down (24. September 2018)

alles dabei....


----------



## cdF600 (8. Oktober 2018)

Hat jemand schon mal selbst das Lager im Horst-Link getauscht? Kann man das einfach von einer Seite auf die Andere "durchpressen" (so sieht es für mich aus)? Oder muss es auf eine Seite mittels Lagerabzieher herausgezogen werden?


----------



## BernhardT (8. Oktober 2018)

kann ganz normal ausgepresst werden!

Könntet ihr mal überprüfen ob ihr auch ein leichtes Spiel im Horstlink habt, wenn am Hinterrad gewackelt wird? Hab schon alles überprüft, auch das Lager sitzt fest und ist i.O.


----------



## cdF600 (8. Oktober 2018)

Hm. Da gabs mal was mit dem Lagersitz. Da hat YT auch die kompletten Sitzstreben getauscht. Gibt's auch irgendwo ein Video. Aber da war dann auch das Lager locker drin.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## BernhardT (8. Oktober 2018)

ja stimmt, kenne ich =/. vielleicht ließt es noch jemand mit dem Problem.


----------



## swindle (9. November 2018)

Hi, ich habe im Moment die Möglichkeit ein günstiges Capra cf pro Race von 2017 gebraucht zu bekommen. Ich bin im Sommer ein Capra 27,5 cf pro  (2018) gefahren. Wie sehr unterscheiden sich die 2 (jahres-)modelle im fahrverhalten? Merkt man überhaupt einen Unterschied?


----------



## Deleted 239656 (9. November 2018)

Hm, das Race kenn ich nicht, ich fahre das 2017er Pro Carbon und bin absolut zufrieden. Mit dem Bike kannst alles fahren, lange Touren, krasse Uphills ( gute Kondition vorausgesetzt) und Downhills.


----------



## Black-Down (9. November 2018)

Ich hab mal für dich gegoogelt aber auch nur kurz überflogen 
Das Race hat die Fox Factory und das Pro die Fox Pro Elite ausstattung 
Geo sollte also die selbe sein


----------



## swindle (9. November 2018)

Black-Down schrieb:


> Ich hab mal für dich gegoogelt aber auch nur kurz überflogen
> Das Race hat die Fox Factory und das Pro die Fox Pro Elite ausstattung
> Geo sollte also die selbe sein



Googlen kann ich auch.

In 2018 haben sich die Maße des capras ggü. 2017 geändert. (Sorry, das war nicht eindeutig formuliert. Ich habe das korrigert. )
Längeres oberrohr, kürzere kettenstreben usw.. Und jetzt habe ich auf Erfahrungswerte gehofft ob sich die maßlichen Änderungen tatsächlich bemerkbar machen oder eben keinen wirklichen Unterschied machen.


----------



## Freeeezer (9. November 2018)

Die Kettenstreben wurden nicht wirklich kürzer, zuvor waren sie immer 430mm lang, beim 2018er nun 427 in Größe S/M und 432 in L/XL/XXL.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 239656 (10. November 2018)

Das 2018er is mit einer 180mm Gabel ausgestattet.


----------



## Black-Down (10. November 2018)

waldgott schrieb:


> Das 2018er is mit einer 180mm Gabel ausgestattet.


ist mein 2016er auch


----------



## Flash_Matze (16. November 2018)

.


----------



## swindle (16. November 2018)

Ich bin selbst 1,80 und hab eine relativ große Schrittlänge (Zahl weiß ich grad nicht) und bin auf einem Testival im Sommer mehrere verschiedene Capras gefahren. Ich persönlich fühlte mich auf einem XL Capra beim Bergauf fahren wesentlich wohler wie auf einem L. Ich saß auf dem XL etwas gestreckter was sich, für meinen Geschmack, angenehmer anfühlte. L war dafür auf dem Trail bzw. dem Downhill schöner und verspielter zu fahren.


----------



## darkrider23 (18. November 2018)

Frage; gibt es hier auch rückenschmerzengeplagte Capra Fahrer? habe auf längeren Touren (30km+) immer wieder mit Rückschmerzen zu kämpfen und bilde mir dann immer ein, dass meine Sitzposition nicht optimal ist. Ich fahre einen L Rahmen und bin 1,83 groß. Trotz 35mm Vorbau kommt es mir immer wieder so vor, als wäre das Cockpit zu weit weg..Sattel habe ich auch schon relativ nah heran geholt. Bei meinem vorher gefahrenen Remedy hatte ich solche Probleme nicht. Denkt ihr, ein Lenker mit 40er Rise würde mir weiterhelfen?


----------



## OneTrustMan (18. November 2018)

darkrider23 schrieb:


> Frage; gibt es hier auch rückenschmerzengeplagte Capra Fahrer? habe auf längeren Touren (30km+) immer wieder mit Rückschmerzen zu kämpfen und bilde mir dann immer ein, dass meine Sitzposition nicht optimal ist. Ich fahre einen L Rahmen und bin 1,83 groß. Trotz 35mm Vorbau kommt es mir immer wieder so vor, als wäre das Cockpit zu weit weg..Sattel habe ich auch schon relativ nah heran geholt. Bei meinem vorher gefahrenen Remedy hatte ich solche Probleme nicht. Denkt ihr, ein Lenker mit 40er Rise würde mir weiterhelfen?


Ich kann dir nur meine Erfahrung schildern.
Hatte früher auch Rückenprobleme, aber mit dem Jeffsy. Aber generell habe ich leider eine kaputtes Kreuz 
Ich nehme mal stark an das dich dein unterer Rücken schmerzt.

Ersten, Rücken Training ist verdammt hilfreich. Dafür brauchst du nur eine günstige Matte und die richtigen Übungen für den jeweiligen Bereich in dem du Schmerzen hast. Bauchmuskeltraining ist sehr effektiv gegen untere Rückenschmerzen. Auch Kniebeuge helfen.

Und zweitens, beim Bike Fitting wurde mir mal erklärt das viele Fahrer die Riser Lenker falsch drehen.
Der Rise sollte ein Müh nach vorne zeigen und nicht nach Hinten. Sieht komisch aus, hilft aber tatsächlich.
Dadurch beugen sich deine Arme weiter nach außen anstatt gerade zu stehen.

Das beste ist aber ganz klar das Rücken Training. Selbst ich mit meinen krummen Kreuz fahre seit dem schmerzfrei


----------



## darkrider23 (19. November 2018)

Vielen Dank für deine ausführliche Rückmeldung! 
Ich bin tatsächlich auch generell mit einem kaputten Rücken gesegnet (Bandscheibenvorfall im Lendenwirbelbereich). Habe das aber ebenfalls durch Übungen ganz gut in den Griff bekommen und nur selten Probleme. Vielleicht liegt oder lag es aber einfach daran,
dass ich in letzter Zeit zu wenig Übungen gemacht und zu wenig Rad gefahren bin...
Die Sache mit dem Lenker werde ich mir auf jeden Fall auch nochmal anschauen...bei mir zeigt der Rise nämlich defacto eher nach hinten (wahrscheinlich weil ich insgeheim die Griffe näher an den Körper bekommen wollte..)


----------



## darkrider23 (26. November 2018)

OneTrustMan schrieb:


> Ich kann dir nur meine Erfahrung schildern.
> Hatte früher auch Rückenprobleme, aber mit dem Jeffsy. Aber generell habe ich leider eine kaputtes Kreuz
> Ich nehme mal stark an das dich dein unterer Rücken schmerzt.
> 
> ...



der Tipp mit dem Lenker hat tatsächlich was gebracht!! DANKE!


----------



## Black-Down (26. November 2018)

darkrider23 schrieb:


> der Tipp mit dem Lenker hat tatsächlich was gebracht!! DANKE!


ich hatte immer probleme mit den Handgelenken und das hatte sich auch als fehlstellung des Lenkers rausgestellt


----------



## damnit (27. November 2018)

Black-Down schrieb:


> ich hatte immer probleme mit den Handgelenken und das hatte sich auch als fehlstellung des Lenkers rausgestellt


Kann man dazu ausführlich was lesen oder sich was angucken? 
Habe auch immer wieder Probleme mit dem Handgelenk.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## outfaced (27. November 2018)

Lenkereinstellung kann schon viel ändern ... Wer in wie weit da sensibel ist ist ne andere Frage.
Aber nicht von ungefähr haben die Lenker auch verschiedene Rise, Up and Backsweep. Ist aber etwas wie mit dem Sattel - jeder hat so seine Vorliebe und es gib keine universal beste Lösung. Und auch wie beim Sattel ... es geht nur über Ausprobieren über mehrere Stunden.

Sonst kenne ich es so, daß der Rise bei neutrale Körperposition auf dem Bike die Richtung des Armes haben soll.

Wobei das hier auch nicht schlecht ist


> Once you are comfortable with the handlebar height on your bike, next think about the roll of the bar in the stem. Every rider out there will have their own preferences to handlebar roll but hopefully this will help you get that much more comfortable on the bike. When I put a new set of bars on my bike, *I try to think about finding equal pressure on the inside and outside of the palm*. *If the bars are rolled too far forward, you will feel more pressure on the outside of your hand. And if the bars are rolled too far backward, you may feel like you are only gripping the bar with the inside of your hand near your pointer finger.* Now just find the sweet spot!



und das auch
https://www.vitalmtb.com/features/Vital-MTB-How-To-Cockpit-Set-Up,1490

Meine Erfahrung zeigt auch, daß die Griffe ebenfalls sehr wichtig sind. Viele nehmen zu dicke Griffe, um mehr Komfort zu haben. Hatte ich auch solche. Mit den dünnen jetzt ist mir bei weitem besser und auf einmal deutlich weniger Ermüdung.


----------



## Black-Down (27. November 2018)

damnit schrieb:


> Kann man dazu ausführlich was lesen oder sich was angucken?
> Habe auch immer wieder Probleme mit dem Handgelenk.


naja ich hatte früher immer gern ne Flatbar und nutzte dafür zum Beispiel den Boobar oder den Raceface Atlas
Dann den Atlas als Riser aber auch da die selben Probleme
Habe aber mit dem Riser bissl probiert und die Bremshebel etwas flacher gestellt...es wurde besser wobei ich 2010 mal das Handgelenk gebrochen hatte...beim biken natürlich
aktuell fahre ich seit 2 Jahren den 777 von Spank mit antivibrationsinlet
also es ist jetzt sehr optimal soweit es geht
versuche mal den Lenker so zu drehen,dass im bikemodus die unterarme zum Handrücken keine winkel erzeugen sprich alles gerade ist das hat mir echt geholfen


----------



## Black-Down (27. November 2018)

damnit schrieb:


> Kann man dazu ausführlich was lesen oder sich was angucken?
> Habe auch immer wieder Probleme mit dem Handgelenk.


naja ich hatte früher immer gern ne Flatbar und nutzte dafür 


outfaced schrieb:


> Lenkereinstellung kann schon viel ändern ... Wer in wie weit da sensibel ist ist ne andere Frage.
> Aber nicht von ungefähr haben die Lenker auch verschiedene Rise, Up and Backsweep. Ist aber etwas wie mit dem Sattel - jeder hat so seine Vorliebe und es gib keine universal beste Lösung. Und auch wie beim Sattel ... es geht nur über Ausprobieren über mehrere Stunden.
> 
> Sonst kenne ich es so, daß der Rise bei neutrale Körperposition auf dem Bike die Richtung des Armes haben soll.
> ...





outfaced schrieb:


> Lenkereinstellung kann schon viel ändern ... Wer in wie weit da sensibel ist ist ne andere Frage.
> Aber nicht von ungefähr haben die Lenker auch verschiedene Rise, Up and Backsweep. Ist aber etwas wie mit dem Sattel - jeder hat so seine Vorliebe und es gib keine universal beste Lösung. Und auch wie beim Sattel ... es geht nur über Ausprobieren über mehrere Stunden.
> 
> Sonst kenne ich es so, daß der Rise bei neutrale Körperposition auf dem Bike die Richtung des Armes haben soll.
> ...


Du hast völlig recht
Du musst dabei eben sehen,dass bei größeren Griffen bei manchen Leuten die Gelenkspalten der Hand und Finger zu weit gestreckt werden....ich mag auch eher dünne Griffe wo mein Bruder dickere bevorzugt


----------



## CoMaGi (22. Dezember 2018)

Was ist das für eine Schraube (Mutter?) und welches Werkzeug brauche ich dafür? Daaaanke! Mfg


----------



## TooLTimE_85 (22. Dezember 2018)

In deinem Bikekarton war dieses Tool, das du dafür brauchst:


----------



## CoMaGi (22. Dezember 2018)

TooLTimE_85 schrieb:


> In deinem Bikekarton war dieses Tool, das du dafür brauchst:


Danke! Aber das Ding war nicht dabei. Oktober 2017 gekauft. Weißt du wie das heißt? Danke.


----------



## TooLTimE_85 (22. Dezember 2018)

War bei mir in ner Tüte u. a. mit dem Speichenschlüssel für die Mavicspeichen. Auch Ende 2017. 
Wie das heißt weiß ich leider nicht.


----------



## BernhardT (22. Dezember 2018)

das Ding heißt Stirnloch-Stiftschlüssel


----------



## Black-Down (22. Dezember 2018)

oder auch Zapfenschlüssel

https://www.amazon.de/XLC-2503601200-Zapfenschlüssel-schwarz-10x5x5cm/dp/B001EP69LO


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## stefkrger (25. Dezember 2018)

Hat schonmal jemand das Weiß der cf pro Rahmen nachlackiert und kann mir einen passenden Lackstift o.ä. empfehlen? Hab einen unschönen lackplatzer an der Kettenstrebe den ich ausbessern möchte.


----------



## dominik-deluxe (31. Dezember 2018)

Hallo zusammen,
hat schonmal jmd. in ein Reach Adjust Stuersatz in ein Capra CF eingebaut?
Vom Prinzip her sowas: https://shop.reverse-components.com...set/2194/reach-set-49-zs49-28-6/ec49-30?c=206

Konkret. Hab ein Capra CF von 2015 mit der Pike. Die hat ein tapered Steuerrohr. Wenn ich das richtig verstehe müssen die Lager oben wie unten "aus dem Rahmen raus schauen" damit das funktioniert. Damit hätte ich kein Problem, aber ich finde nicht den richtigen Stuersatz dafür.

Danke

Grüße und Guten Rutsch


----------



## cxfahrer (31. Dezember 2018)

https://www.superstarcomponents.com/en/slackerizer-angle-headset.htm
Da ist es nachvollziehbar erklärt - ist aber ausverkauft in gängigen Größen. 
Ist allerdings zum Abflachen des Lenkwinkels, für Reach ändern müsste der Winkel der Schalen ja anders sein.


----------



## BernhardT (31. Dezember 2018)

geht nur wenn keine laminierten lagerschalen vorhanden sind


----------



## trailterror (31. Dezember 2018)

Mit dem reverse kannste anscheinend aber tatsächtlich auf den reach einfluss nehmen...

Funzt aber nur mit dem guten alten 1,5 standard


----------



## TooLTimE_85 (2. Januar 2019)

Hi,
ich habe jetzt -aus Unvermögen oder dem „Nicht-Besitz“ des richtigen Werkzeuges- zum zweiten Mal diese (Alu-)Schraube (links im Bild) geschrottet. 

Es handelt sich um den Endanschlag des u. a. beim 2016‘er Capra verbauten Mavic Crossmax XL.

Der Endanschlag muss runter, um an den Freilauf zu kommen. 
Bin mit dem Maulschlüssel abgerutscht. Der Ensanschlag ist direkt hinüber. 

Welches Werkzeug benutzt ihr dafür?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## BernhardT (3. Januar 2019)

wundert mich dass der Anschlag so fest sitzen soll


----------



## Trialbiker82 (3. Januar 2019)

stefkrger schrieb:


> Hat schonmal jemand das Weiß der cf pro Rahmen nachlackiert und kann mir einen passenden Lackstift o.ä. empfehlen? Hab einen unschönen lackplatzer an der Kettenstrebe den ich ausbessern möchte.


Frag doch YT nach der passenden RAL Nummer


----------



## nakami (27. Januar 2019)

lohnt sich der 500 euro aufpreis vom vom AL Base auf AL Comp? Hier mal nur ein paar Markennamen ohne Teile...

Felgen: DT Swiss ->E*THIRTEEN
Mäntel: Maxxis -> E*THIRTEEN
Kassette: SRAM -> E*THIRTEEN

Ich steh etwas auf dem Schlauch... Sind die Teile von E*THIRTEEN so gut, dass da spezifische Top-Marken verdrängt werden und das dann noch mehr kostet? Gabel und Dämpfer von Rockshox auf Fox ist mMn gleichwertig oder ein kleines Update, aber der Rest? Was meint ihr?


----------



## cxfahrer (27. Januar 2019)

nakami schrieb:


> lohnt sich der 500 euro aufpreis vom vom AL Base auf AL Comp? Hier mal nur ein paar Markennamen ohne Teile...
> 
> Felgen: DT Swiss ->E*THIRTEEN
> Mäntel: Maxxis -> E*THIRTEEN
> ...


Der Aufpreis lohnt sich für dich, wenn du a) Fox haben willst und/oder b) dir die Farbe besser gefällt. 
Die Teile am Base sind sonst eher gleichwertig, mit Ausnahme des bleischweren NX Ritzels.


----------



## nakami (27. Januar 2019)

cxfahrer schrieb:


> Der Aufpreis lohnt sich für dich, wenn du a) Fox haben willst und/oder b) dir die Farbe besser gefällt.
> Die Teile am Base sind sonst eher gleichwertig, mit Ausnahme des bleischweren NX Ritzels.



ich hab ein auge auf das graue design gelegt - und das gibt's bei Comp und bei Base... bzgl gewicht hat man laut website bei Base 14,3 KG und bei comp 14,2 KG was jetzt auch nicht gerade gewichtsmäßig einen großen unterschied macht (in der annahme, dass man bei den teilen bleibt...)


----------



## OneTrustMan (27. Januar 2019)

nakami schrieb:


> ich hab ein auge auf das graue design gelegt - und das gibt's bei Comp und bei Base... bzgl gewicht hat man laut website bei Base 14,3 KG und bei comp 14,2 KG was jetzt auch nicht gerade gewichtsmäßig einen großen unterschied macht (in der annahme, dass man bei den teilen bleibt...)


Das Gewicht stimmt eh nicht.
Rechne noch mind. 1 Kg dazu.
Frag nicht. Ist bei YT halt so


----------



## Black-Down (28. Januar 2019)

OneTrustMan schrieb:


> Das Gewicht stimmt eh nicht.
> Rechne noch mind. 1 Kg dazu.
> Frag nicht. Ist bei YT halt so


warum sollte das so sein ?
ich habe eine geeichte Waage und die Angaben mit dem Hersteller decken sich


----------



## OneTrustMan (28. Januar 2019)

Black-Down schrieb:


> warum sollte das so sein ?
> ich habe eine geeichte Waage und die Angaben mit dem Hersteller decken sich


Größe S ?


----------



## Black-Down (28. Januar 2019)

Nein L


----------



## OneTrustMan (28. Januar 2019)

Black-Down schrieb:


> Nein L


Also mein XXL wiegt 16,5 Kilo mit Pedale und tubeless.
Ein paar Teile die das Rad schwerer und auch leichter machen wurden getauscht.
Am Gesamtgewicht hat das nicht so krass was verändert.
Vielleicht sind ja die 2019er Modelle einfach leichter.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MarKurte (28. Januar 2019)

OneTrustMan schrieb:


> Also mein XXL wiegt 16,5 Kilo mit Pedale und tubeless.
> Ein paar Teile die das Rad schwerer und auch leichter machen wurden getauscht.
> Am Gesamtgewicht hat das nicht so krass was verändert.
> Vielleicht sind ja die 2019er Modelle einfach leichter.


Bitte was? Was genau hast du denn alles verändert? 16,5kg kommt mir schon sehr viel vor.


----------



## Black-Down (28. Januar 2019)

Also ich hab es ja selbst aufgebaut und habe folgendes Verwendet:
Capra Frame L mit Fox X2 Float
Fox 36 180mm mit 20x110Achse
SLX Bremsen,Schaltung,Kurbel,Ritzel 11-42,Kette,Shifter alles SLX
Kindshock LEV 150mm mit SLX Schifter(umgebaut)
Veltec ERC (1880g) tubless
Minion DHR
Spank Spike Lenker und Vorbau
Supdpin lll Pedale
SQ Lab Sattel
Sixpack Griffe

Gewicht mit Pedale 14,4 KG

wie schon gesagt, habe ne geeichte Waage in meiner Firma....die sollte es genau anzeigen und die Parts sind nun nicht wirklich auf Low weight ausgesucht


----------



## Stephan1970 (28. Januar 2019)

OneTrustMan schrieb:


> Also mein XXL wiegt 16,5 Kilo mit Pedale und tubeless.


Wow, da hast du aber nen Montagsbrocken erwischt. Meins kam da out of the box mit Schläuchen plus Pedalen (330g) gerade mal auf 15,8kg!


----------



## cxfahrer (28. Januar 2019)

Bei mir hat es auch gestimmt.


OneTrustMan schrieb:


> Also mein XXL wiegt 16,5 Kilo mit Pedale und tubeless.
> Ein paar Teile die das Rad schwerer und auch leichter machen wurden getauscht.
> Am Gesamtgewicht hat das nicht so krass was verändert.
> Vielleicht sind ja die 2019er Modelle einfach leichter.


Krass.
Out of the box wog mein 2018 29al XXL 15.6kg, ohne Pedale. Mit Pedale tubeless auch. Auch nach Tausch von Stütze, Ritzel und KB hat sich kaum was geändert.


----------



## OneTrustMan (28. Januar 2019)

Stephan1970 schrieb:


> Wow, da hast du aber nen Montagsbrocken erwischt. Meins kam da out of the box mit Schläuchen plus Pedalen (330g) gerade mal auf 15,8kg!


Hmm die GX Eagle ist glaube ich schwerer als die Slx e13 Kombi.
Dann noch MM SG Reifen vorne und hinten.
Stahlkettenblatt, Rahmenfolie, Sigma PC und vorne habe ich so ein ca. 200g schweres Nudelding im Reifen.
Das kommt demnächst raus.
Kann sein das mein Capra jetzt gerade auch weniger wiegt da ich die Schaumstoffnudel Hinten vor einer Weile entfernt habe.
Ich habe seit dem ja nicht mehr gewogen.


----------



## Stephan1970 (28. Januar 2019)

Ok, du willst es so!


----------



## OneTrustMan (28. Januar 2019)

Stephan1970 schrieb:


> Ok, du willst es so!


Ich fahre damit nur im Park alsooooooo Wayne


----------



## Black-Down (28. Januar 2019)

OneTrustMan schrieb:


> Ich fahre damit nur im Park alsooooooo Wayne


ach alles halb so wild
vor 10 Jahren hatten die gängigen Bikes für den Park noch 20-22 kg )))


----------



## maxovic (4. Februar 2019)

Kann mir jemand ganz kurzfristig sagen ob ein Gabelschaft mit 175mm ausreichend für ein Capra CF in Large ist?

LG


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## cxfahrer (4. Februar 2019)

Steuerrohr 120 + Steuersatz unter 10 + Vorbau mindestens 40 = ?


----------



## Black-Down (4. Februar 2019)

maxovic schrieb:


> Kann mir jemand ganz kurzfristig sagen ob ein Gabelschaft mit 175mm ausreichend für ein Capra CF in Large ist?
> 
> LG


175 passt siehe Bilder
Meins ist CF Large


----------



## Black-Down (4. Februar 2019)

Ich hab ma eine Frage

aktuell habe ich einen LRS mit 20x110 und 142x12 Standart
Nun suche ich einen neuen wo die Felgen direkt Tubless sind also geschlossen.
Leider findet man sowas nur selten und dann auch nur noch mit Boost Standart also 15x100 was mir bei meiner Gabel nicht hilft.

Gibt es jemand mit Empfehlungen ?


----------



## cxfahrer (4. Februar 2019)

Direkt tubeless, also du meinst ohne Bohrungen für Speichen damit man kein Felgenband braucht? Wozu das denn? Sehr exotisch.

20x110 ist doch nicht boost? Das gabs doch schon immer! Da brauchst du nur eine Nabe, die sich mit Spacer auf die 20er Achse anpassen lässt. Bei DT sind das spezielle Naben (zB die FR Serie). Bei Sunringle/Stans usw sind die immer so.


----------



## maxovic (4. Februar 2019)

cxfahrer schrieb:


> 120





Black-Down schrieb:


> Anhang anzeigen 822669 Anhang anzeigen 822670
> 175 passt siehe Bilder
> Meins ist CF Large




Super danke für das! 

Irgendwie ist das bei mir alles etwas länger, CF 2018 large.

hab ich einen höhere acros satz?


----------



## Black-Down (4. Februar 2019)

maxovic schrieb:


> Super danke für das!
> 
> Irgendwie ist das bei mir alles etwas länger, CF 2018 large.
> 
> hab ich einen höhere acros satz?


Ich hab das 2016er und schau mal auf meine Bilder da sind noch n paar Spacer unterm Vorbau....Steuersatz hab ich nicht im kopf


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Black-Down (4. Februar 2019)

cxfahrer schrieb:


> Direkt tubeless, also du meinst ohne Bohrungen für Speichen damit man kein Felgenband braucht? Wozu das denn? Sehr exotisch.
> 
> 20x110 ist doch nicht boost? Das gabs doch schon immer! Da brauchst du nur eine Nabe, die sich mit Spacer auf die 20er Achse anpassen lässt. Bei DT sind das spezielle Naben (zB die FR Serie). Bei Sunringle/Stans usw sind die immer so.


Also das hast Du dann wohl falsch verstanden. Ich meinte man bekommt nur noch Boost . 
Und ja wenn ich sowas exotisches Suche dann meine ich es auch so haben zu wollen. Fulcrum Red Fire ist ja eigentlich genau das aber leider gibts den nur mit 15x100 anner VR


----------



## maxovic (4. Februar 2019)

Black-Down schrieb:


> Ich hab das 2016er und schau mal auf meine Bilder da sind noch n paar Spacer unterm Vorbau....Steuersatz hab ich nicht im kopf



Jop seh ich, aber wenn ich 40mm für den Vorbei bei mir einrechne bin ich schon bei fast 18cm ohne Spacer. (siehe Bilder).

Deshalb bin ich etwas verwirrt.


----------



## Black-Down (4. Februar 2019)

Ok dein Steuersatz baut auch hoch
Würdest so aber deinen Vorbau noch drauf bekommen halt ohne spacer aber da der Steuersatz so hoch ist würde es doch ähnlich wie bei mir enden

Warum probierst es nicht einfach?


----------



## maxovic (4. Februar 2019)

Gabel gerade am kaufen, noch nicht bei mir. Deshalb Problem.

Ich hab mal Probeweise einen 40mm Vorbau draufgelegt. Danke für deine Hilfe auf jedenfall.

Mit einem 5mm Spacer sollte es noch gehen denke ich.


----------



## cxfahrer (4. Februar 2019)

Black-Down schrieb:


> Also das hast Du dann wohl falsch verstanden. Ich meinte man bekommt nur noch Boost .
> Und ja wenn ich sowas exotisches Suche dann meine ich es auch so haben zu wollen. Fulcrum Red Fire ist ja eigentlich genau das aber leider gibts den nur mit 15x100 anner VR


Wenn ich den Red Fire auf der Fulcrum Seite anschaue, dann hat der ein ganz normales Felgenband. Wie sollten denn auch sonst die Nippel eingefädelt werden?
Und was genau suchst du denn nun für eine Nabe und für welches Fahrrad  - das Capra hat doch ganz normal Boost und nix mit 20 x 110 oder 15 x 100...

Und das mit der Gabel und dem Steuersatz da: Bei jedem Capra sollte auch der flache Deckel vom Acros - Steuersatz im Karton liegen.


----------



## maxovic (4. Februar 2019)

Ich hab den leider nicht, aber wenns einen gibt sollte ja doch alles klar gehen.


----------



## Black-Down (4. Februar 2019)

cxfahrer schrieb:


> Wenn ich den Red Fire auf der Fulcrum Seite anschaue, dann hat der ein ganz normales Felgenband. Wie sollten denn auch sonst die Nippel eingefädelt werden?
> Und was genau suchst du denn nun für eine Nabe und für welches Fahrrad  - das Capra hat doch ganz normal Boost und nix mit 20 x 110 oder 15 x 100...
> 
> Und das mit der Gabel und dem Steuersatz da: Bei jedem Capra sollte auch der flache Deckel vom Acros - Steuersatz im Karton liegen.


Da täuscht Du dich !
Der Fulcrum hat keine Speichenlöcher und nur für deine Vorstellung :
Die Nippel werden über das Ventilloch in die Hohlkammer der Felge eingefädelt.
Ich habe auch kein Standart Capra sondern eins mit einer 2016er Fox 36 mit 20x110 Standart !
Meine Güte open your mind ! Ich wollte keine Belehrung sondern Tips wo ich nen anständigen LRS bekomme.

Habe es jetzt anders gelöst und mir ein Conversation-Kit von 20x110  auf 15x100 von Fox gekauft. Somit passt auch der Fulcrum Satz


----------



## maxovic (4. Februar 2019)

Hat eventuell jemand Lust auf eine RS Super Deluxe Coil 250x75mm passend für Capra mit 2 Federn (400 und 450)?

Ich würde gerne einen Luftdämpfer testen.


----------



## OneTrustMan (4. Februar 2019)

maxovic schrieb:


> Hat eventuell jemand Lust auf eine RS Super Deluxe Coil 250x75mm passend für Capra mit 2 Federn (400 und 450)?
> 
> Ich würde gerne einen Luftdämpfer testen.


Welchen Coil? Den ganz einfachen ohne Einstellmöglichkeiten?


----------



## maxovic (4. Februar 2019)

So einer müsste das sein:
https://www.ride.ch/de/news/rock-shox-erfindet-den-coil-daempfer-neu

Rebound kann man einstellen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## OneTrustMan (4. Februar 2019)

maxovic schrieb:


> So einer müsste das sein:
> https://www.ride.ch/de/news/rock-shox-erfindet-den-coil-daempfer-neu
> 
> Rebound kann man einstellen


Ja aber welcher genau?
https://www.sram.com/rockshox/family/super-deluxe-coil


----------



## maxovic (4. Februar 2019)

Der müssts sein

https://www.sram.com/rockshox/products/super-deluxe-coil-r

hab ihn nicht montiert, war schon dran.


----------



## OneTrustMan (4. Februar 2019)

maxovic schrieb:


> Der müssts sein
> 
> https://www.sram.com/rockshox/products/super-deluxe-coil-r
> 
> hab ihn nicht montiert, war schon dran.


Ach nö, schon wieder nur der R 
Dann nicht. Ich hätte gerne mehr Einstellmöglichkeiten. Der R hat so gut wie nix dran.
Ich habe ja schon den Deluxe Air R.
Der hat auch nur Rebound.


----------



## maxovic (4. Februar 2019)

Jop, den AIR R, test ich jetzt mal. Bis ich mal wo einen X2 auftreib. 

Wie bist du sonst zufrieden?


----------



## OneTrustMan (4. Februar 2019)

maxovic schrieb:


> Jop, den AIR R, test ich jetzt mal. Bis ich mal wo einen X2 auftreib.
> 
> Wie bist du sonst zufrieden?


Der R tut schon seinen Dienst, aber trotzdem würde ich gerne wissen wie sich mein Hinterbau mit anderen Einstellmöglichkeiten verhält was ja leider nicht mit dem R geht.


----------



## Agent500 (4. Februar 2019)

maxovic schrieb:


> RS Super Deluxe Coil 250x75mm passend für Capra mit 2 Federn



Ist das ein OEM? Dachte bisher die RS SD Coil würden nur bis 230x65mm gebaut.
Ein Super Deluxe Coil RCT wäre da auf jeden Fall mal nett zu testen.


----------



## maxovic (4. Februar 2019)

Das kann sein, wie gesagt ich hab ihn nicht besorgt. Aber soviel ich weiß kommt das ganze von einem ex pressebike. Also der Coil passt jedenfalls und ist montiert


----------



## Black-Down (7. Februar 2019)

cxfahrer schrieb:


> Wenn ich den Red Fire auf der Fulcrum Seite anschaue, dann hat der ein ganz normales Felgenband. Wie sollten denn auch sonst die Nippel eingefädelt werden?



Moin 
Also ich muss mich bei Dir entschuldigen 
Ich habe von Bike24 eine richtige schlechte Beratung bekommen !
Tatsächlich hat der Fulcrum keine geschlossene Felge(mein Fulcrum Red Fire aufm DH hat sie aber)
und dann haben die die dazugehörigen Ventile nicht mitgeliefert.
Ebenso wollte ich wissen, ob die Centerlock-Adapter mit dem Fulcrum funktionieren um die normalen Scheiben zu verwenden...Antwort von Bike24 JA und was soll ich sagen...geht nicht.
Habe die gesamte Bestellung wieder zurückgehen lassen.


----------



## Black-Down (13. Februar 2019)

Der eine oder andere hat es vielleicht schon gesehen....

Mein Capra sucht n neuen Stall
Entweder komplett 

https://bikemarkt.mtb-news.de/article/1226363-yt-industries-capra-cf-pro-race-2016-grosse-l

oder in Teilen

https://bikemarkt.mtb-news.de/article/1226451-yt-industries-capra-cf-race-rahmen-set


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## 1234prenzlau (21. Februar 2019)

Reaperator schrieb:


> Die solltest Du abdichten! Von YT gibt es dazu extra "Gummistopfen", sogar mit Logo - einfach mal nachfragen! Solltest Du dann allerdings einkleben, da die sonst raus- oder reinfallen können - hab ich auch so gemacht =)


----------



## maxovic (25. Februar 2019)

Kann mir jemand bei meinem Buchsenproblem helfen, capra cf2018. 

Hab eine Fox X2 erstanden dachte ich kann einfach die Buchsen aus der rs coil verwenden. Aber es scheint ich bin zu blöd. 

Im X2 waren schon 2 weiße Hülsen, er stammt auch aus einem Capra. Den Bolzen aus dem RS kann ich da genau reinstecken, aber die Distanzstücke machen ihn dann zu breit. 

Also brauche ich andere Hülsen?


----------



## xlacherx (26. Februar 2019)

maxovic schrieb:


> Kann mir jemand bei meinem Buchsenproblem helfen, capra cf2018.
> 
> Hab eine Fox X2 erstanden dachte ich kann einfach die Buchsen aus der rs coil verwenden. Aber es scheint ich bin zu blöd.
> 
> ...



Für ne Fox Dämpfer brauchst du Fox Buchsen und für einen RS Dämpfer brauchst du RS Buchsen 

Kurz gesagt, du bist nicht zu blöd, es passt einfach nicht. 
Pack den Messchieber aus, mess wie Breit die alten sind (auf 0,1mm genau) und bestell dir passende Buchsen.


----------



## maxovic (26. Februar 2019)

Ich bin dummerweise davon ausgegangen, dass es irgendetwas mal einen Standard hat. Die weißen Hülsen bleiben aber beim Fox drinnen?

LG

PS: Ich hab mir gerade die Explosionszeichnunge geholt.

Da steht unter Shoch Hardware keine Unterscheidung zwischen Fox oder RS. ?


----------



## xlacherx (26. Februar 2019)

maxovic schrieb:


> Ich bin dummerweise davon ausgegangen, dass es irgendetwas mal einen Standard hat. Die weißen Hülsen bleiben aber beim Fox drinnen?
> 
> LG
> 
> ...



Ja der weiße Teil gehört zur schon zur Buchse.

Fakt ist, deine RS Buchsen passen nicht beim Fox Dämpfer, da dort das Dämpferauge andere Maße hat. Das Ausenmaß (Breite und Innenbohrung ) Der Buchsen muss logischerweiße gleich bleiben.


----------



## Black-Down (10. März 2019)

Habe noch vier Capra Schaltaugen rumliegen...wenn jemand Interesse hat ich versende sie gern.
20€ inklusive Versand


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## OneTrustMan (10. März 2019)

Black-Down schrieb:


> Habe noch vier Capra Schaltaugen rumliegen...wenn jemand Interesse hat ich versende sie gern.
> 20€ inklusive Versand


Für welches Baujahr?


----------



## Black-Down (10. März 2019)

2016


----------



## fabiaan (27. April 2019)

Moin, ich hab bei meinem 2017er capra al mittlerweile das problem, dass die e13 vario stütze beim betätigen des hebels leichtes spiel hat, also erstmal einen kleinen leerweg hat und anschließend knirscht...(Stütze funktioniert)
Das Drehmoment für die Schraube liegt bei 1nm. Wenn ich die Schraube mit 1nm anziehe, kann ich den Hebel einmal rumdrehen. Hab die anschließend per Hand etwas fester gezogen, damit die überhaupt funktioniert
Hat jemand schonmal ähnliches erlebt ?


----------



## Straightflush (27. April 2019)

fabiaan schrieb:


> Moin, ich hab bei meinem 2017er capra al mittlerweile das problem, dass die e13 vario stütze beim betätigen des hebels leichtes spiel hat, also erstmal einen kleinen leerweg hat und anschließend knirscht...(Stütze funktioniert)
> Das Drehmoment für die Schraube liegt bei 1nm. Wenn ich die Schraube mit 1nm anziehe, kann ich den Hebel einmal rumdrehen. Hab die anschließend per Hand etwas fester gezogen, damit die überhaupt funktioniert
> Hat jemand schonmal ähnliches erlebt ?



Hi,

ich hab mir dieses Jahr eine Dropper Post gekauft und ein Problem gehabt. Ich hab hierhin eine Mail geschrieben und habe umgehend super Support erhalten:

*[email protected]*


----------



## fabiaan (27. April 2019)

Straightflush schrieb:


> Hi,
> 
> ich hab mir dieses Jahr eine Dropper Post gekauft und ein Problem gehabt. Ich hab hierhin eine Mail geschrieben und habe umgehend super Support erhalten:
> 
> *[email protected]*



Wird probiert, danke!


----------



## 2pi (27. April 2019)

fabiaan schrieb:


> Moin, ich hab bei meinem 2017er capra al mittlerweile das problem, dass die e13 vario stütze beim betätigen des hebels leichtes spiel hat, also erstmal einen kleinen leerweg hat und anschließend knirscht...(Stütze funktioniert)
> Das Drehmoment für die Schraube liegt bei 1nm. Wenn ich die Schraube mit 1nm anziehe, kann ich den Hebel einmal rumdrehen. Hab die anschließend per Hand etwas fester gezogen, damit die überhaupt funktioniert
> Hat jemand schonmal ähnliches erlebt ?


Also bei meiner Frau rutschte der Zug immer etwas durch (2017er Capra). Das Knirschen kommt evtl von dem am Ende audgedröselten Drahtzug, wenn er nicht mehr in der Führung läuft.
Die Schraube außen, die den Trigger-Hebel klemmt, war bei uns zu kurz. Musste man durch eine ca. 5mm längere M4 tauschen.

Den Zug haben wir von E*13 geschenkt bekommen (vor ca. 2 Wochen). Getauscht habe ich ihn selber.
Die Klemmschraube für den Zug und den Zug selber an der Klemmstelle habe ich zusätzlich mit Loctite 2400 gesichert. Seit dem hält der Zug.

Viel Glück beim Schrauben.


----------



## fabiaan (27. April 2019)

2pi schrieb:


> Also bei meiner Frau rutschte der Zug immer etwas durch (2017er Capra). Das Knirschen kommt evtl von dem am Ende audgedröselten Drahtzug, wenn er nicht mehr in der Führung läuft.
> Die Schraube außen, die den Trigger-Hebel klemmt, war bei uns zu kurz. Musste man durch eine ca. 5mm längere M4 tauschen.
> 
> Den Zug haben wir von E*13 geschenkt bekommen (vor ca. 2 Wochen). Getauscht habe ich ihn selber.
> ...



Ich glaube dann zieh ich die Variostütze mal komplett raus und gehe der Sache auf den Grund. Hab die Schraube auch schon seit längeren ersetzt, da die Originale irgendwann nicht mehr gefasst hat. Danke für die Antwort.


----------



## Agent500 (28. April 2019)

xlacherx schrieb:


> Für ne Fox Dämpfer brauchst du Fox Buchsen und für einen RS Dämpfer brauchst du RS Buchsen



Die Info stimmt so leider nicht.
Du kannst die Fox Buchsen ohne Probleme auch in einem RS Dämpfer fahren.
Fahre die selbst in einem RS SD RC3 am 2018er Capra.

Das Prinzip der Hülsen ist einfach nur ein anderes. 
Die Presshülsen im RS Dämpfer sind langfristig nicht so super, aber eben günstig.



maxovic schrieb:


> Ich bin dummerweise davon ausgegangen, dass es irgendetwas mal einen Standard hat.



Du musst dir für den Fox Dämpfer einfach nur passende Fox Hülsen (oder Huber, etc.) zum Rahmen besorgen.
Für ein 2018er 27er Capra bspw. 30x8er und 40x8er.
Und schon passt das.


----------



## sundawn77 (28. April 2019)

nakami schrieb:


> lohnt sich der 500 euro aufpreis vom vom AL Base auf AL Comp? Hier mal nur ein paar Markennamen ohne Teile...
> 
> Felgen: DT Swiss ->E*THIRTEEN
> Mäntel: Maxxis -> E*THIRTEEN
> ...



Ist das so, dass das Rock Shox Fahrwerk mit dem Fox in etwa gleichwertig ist?
Hätte angenommen,  dass das Fox deutlich besser funktioniert und besser alles glatt bügelt

Überlege auch grade ob base oder comp. Die Lieferzeit ist beim Base halt besser.


----------



## sundawn77 (28. April 2019)

Bekommt man für das Capra keinen RS Superdeluxe coil Dämpfer zu kaufen? 
Kann im Net nichts finden in der Größe


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Agent500 (29. April 2019)

sundawn77 schrieb:


> Bekommt man für das Capra keinen RS Superdeluxe coil Dämpfer zu kaufen?



Im normalen Markt nicht. Gab es im MJ2018/ 2019 auch nur bis 230mm. 
Sollte mit dem Modelljahr 2020 hoffenlich besser werden. Noch sind aber nicht alle 2020er Modelle erhältlich. 
Es bleibt also schwierig. 



sundawn77 schrieb:


> Ist das so, dass das Rock Shox Fahrwerk mit dem Fox in etwa gleichwertig ist?



Ja, das Fahrwerk sollte ziemlich ähnlich sein. 
Fahr die Rock Shox Kombination im Bikepark, Alpen und auf Hometrails, funktioniert super.


----------



## MarKurte (29. April 2019)

sundawn77 schrieb:


> Ist das so, dass das Rock Shox Fahrwerk mit dem Fox in etwa gleichwertig ist?
> Hätte angenommen,  dass das Fox deutlich besser funktioniert und besser alles glatt bügelt
> 
> Überlege auch grade ob base oder comp. Die Lieferzeit ist beim Base halt besser.



Also ich wurde an meinem Al Comp von den E13 Teilen enttäuscht. Machen bereits nach 1 Monat Probleme. Mit dem Fox Fahrwerk bin ich allerdings sehr zufrieden!


----------



## sundawn77 (29. April 2019)

MarKurte schrieb:


> Also ich wurde an meinem Al Comp von den E13 Teilen enttäuscht. Machen bereits nach 1 Monat Probleme. Mit dem Fox Fahrwerk bin ich allerdings sehr zufrieden!



Das ist echt schade, dass die E13 Teile das    Comp so versauen. Ich hätte vom Gefühl her lieber das Fox Fahrwerk, aber wenn der Rest nicht überzeugt, bleibe ich beim al base.


----------



## PavelD (1. Mai 2019)

Da ich über die Suchfunktion gerade nichts passendes gefunden habe und es hier vielleicht schon einige gibt die es getan haben:

Was muss ich beachten wenn ich bei meinem AL Comp 2019 komplett auf die GX Eagle umrüsten möchte? Brauche ich die Boost-Variante oder die "normale". Und brauche ich dann auch ein neues Innenlager? Wenn ja, welches?


Vielen Dank schonmal im Vorraus!


----------



## OneTrustMan (1. Mai 2019)

PavelD schrieb:


> Da ich über die Suchfunktion gerade nichts passendes gefunden habe und es hier vielleicht schon einige gibt die es getan haben:
> 
> Was muss ich beachten wenn ich bei meinem AL Comp 2019 komplett auf die GX Eagle umrüsten möchte? Brauche ich die Boost-Variante oder die "normale". Und brauche ich dann auch ein neues Innenlager? Wenn ja, welches?
> 
> ...


Du kannst doch einfach die E13 Kurbel und Kettenblatt behalten und nur Schaltwerk, Schalter und Kette kaufen.
Falls du dennoch die GX Eagle Kurbel möchtest dann brauchst du ein neues Innenlager. ( GXP oder DUB )
Dann aber mit Boost Kettenblatt. ( 3mm Offset )


----------



## PavelD (1. Mai 2019)

OneTrustMan schrieb:


> Falls du dennoch die GX Eagle Kurbel möchtest dann brauchst du ein neues Innenlager. ( GXP oder DUB )
> Dann aber mit Boost Kettenblatt. ( 3mm Offset )



Danke für deine Antwort! Habe vor, wenn dann komplett zu tauschen. Also Schaltwerk, Kurbel, Kette, Trigger und Kassette. Welches Innenlager ich verwende (GXP oder DUB) ist egal, oder? Beide würden passen? Würde zwecks Haltbarkeit zur DUB Variante tendieren. Dafür bräuchte ich dann die Boost Variante, richtig?


----------



## cxfahrer (1. Mai 2019)

Haltbarkeit bei PF92 - da kann ich mir kaum vorstellen, dass DUB besser als GXP ist. Nur leichter, wegen Aluachse. 
IMHO völlig sinnfrei, eine GX Billigkurbel statt der e13 zu verbauen. Wenn schon, dann eine X1 oder X01.


----------



## OneTrustMan (1. Mai 2019)

PavelD schrieb:


> Danke für deine Antwort! Habe vor, wenn dann komplett zu tauschen. Also Schaltwerk, Kurbel, Kette, Trigger und Kassette. Welches Innenlager ich verwende (GXP oder DUB) ist egal, oder? Beide würden passen? Würde zwecks Haltbarkeit zur DUB Variante tendieren. Dafür bräuchte ich dann die Boost Variante, richtig?


Behalte die e13 Kurbel. 
Wie @cxfahrer schon erwähnte ist es unsinnig diese gegen eine GX Kurbel zu tauschen.
Das Geld und die Arbeit kannst du dir getrost sparen insofern du nicht auf eine Sram Carbon Kurbeln wechseln möchtest.

Zum Thema GXP oder DUB.
GXP sind der alte Sram Kurbel Standard mit einer 24/22mm Welle und DUB ist der neue mit einer 29mm Welle.


----------



## PavelD (1. Mai 2019)

Danke euch beiden für die hilfreichen Antworten!
Dachte die GX Eagle Kurbel wäre qualitativ hochwertiger als die ethirteen Kurbel, daher hatte ich an den kompletten Tausch gedacht. Aber dann werde ich mich mal nach den Sram Alternativen umschauen auch wenn die preislich direkt richtig reinschlagen. Am Ende wird es dann vielleicht auch doch bei dem bunten Mix am Fahrrad bleiben, den ich eigentlich vermeiden wollte. Hatte eigentlich vor, den Antrieb komplett auf Sram umzurüsten und auf eine 1x12 Schaltung zurückgreifen zu können. Aber dann muss ich mir das nochmal überlegen. Vielen Dank euch beiden nochmal für die wertvollen Tipps!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## jokomen (7. Mai 2019)

Hat von Euch schon mal eine/r Steuersatz und/oder Tretlager vom Capra Modell 2017 gewechselt. Meine Lager machen sich dort langsam bemerkbar und ich möchte ich Vorfeld, bevor ich die ausbaue, schon neue Lager bereit liegen haben... Weiß einer genau, was dort verbaut worden ist ??? 

Beim Steuersatz z.B. ist es das untere Lager, weiss aber nicht, ob das Rohr dort 55 oder 56 mm hat...
Könnte ja sowas wie hier sein:
https://www.bike24.de/1.php?content=8;product=219648;menu=1000,2,112;mid[507]=1
https://www.bike24.de/1.php?content=8;product=219669;menu=1000,2,112;mid[507]=1

Oder hat einer schon mal versucht, nur die Lager einzeln zu tauschen ? Die kann man ja aus der Pressfitbuchse heraus holen....
https://www.dswaelzlager.de/Rillenkugellager-11-2-36-45-40x52x65-mm-MH-P25K
Ist ja ne ganze Ecke günstiger...

Wie sind Eure Erfahrungen ?


----------



## fabiaan (8. Mai 2019)

mal wieder probleme mit ethirteen...
meine vario stütze gibt jetzt nach 2 jahren den geist auf, bzw. lief schon immer absolut schlecht (hängt oft, spiel im hebel, spiel in der stütze)
Anschließend habe ich den Hebel geöffnet, den alten Zug ersetzt, da dieser ausgefranzt war...
Jetzt habe ich das Problem, dass die Schraube, die den Zug klemmt nicht mehr richtig zieht, da vermutlich das Gewinde durch ist (mit einem Drehmoment von 1nm angezogen, Gewinde vom Hebel ist ebenfalls durch)
Die Schraube für die Klemmung wurde ersetzt durch eine längere, diese fasst wieder einigermaßen..
Wenn ich den Hebel betätige passiert nichts, Zug rutscht durch und Stütze lässt sich nicht senken
Weiß jemand aus Erfahrung weiter? Ethirteen Support hab ich angeschrieben, da krieg ich kein vernünftige Rückmeldung.
Kann man vielleicht den Hebel durch beispielsweise BikeYoke ersetzen? 

Ich hab langsam die Schnauze voll von diesem Ethirteen Plunder, das Kram taugt doch absolut nichts...


----------



## BernhardT (8. Mai 2019)

jokomen schrieb:


> Hat von Euch schon mal eine/r Steuersatz und/oder Tretlager vom Capra Modell 2017 gewechselt. Meine Lager machen sich dort langsam bemerkbar und ich möchte ich Vorfeld, bevor ich die ausbaue, schon neue Lager bereit liegen haben... Weiß einer genau, was dort verbaut worden ist ???
> 
> Beim Steuersatz z.B. ist es das untere Lager, weiss aber nicht, ob das Rohr dort 55 oder 56 mm hat...
> Könnte ja sowas wie hier sein:
> ...


Alu oder Carbon?

Meine kugellager vom tretlager (Raceface) habe ich durch welche in gleichen Dimensionen durch Nitro/Yuniper Lager ersetzt. Die lagerschalen einfach weiter benutzt


----------



## BernhardT (8. Mai 2019)

fabiaan schrieb:


> mal wieder probleme mit ethirteen...
> meine vario stütze gibt jetzt nach 2 jahren den geist auf, bzw. lief schon immer absolut schlecht (hängt oft, spiel im hebel, spiel in der stütze)
> Anschließend habe ich den Hebel geöffnet, den alten Zug ersetzt, da dieser ausgefranzt war...
> Jetzt habe ich das Problem, dass die Schraube, die den Zug klemmt nicht mehr richtig zieht, da vermutlich das Gewinde durch ist (mit einem Drehmoment von 1nm angezogen, Gewinde vom Hebel ist ebenfalls durch)
> ...


Die gleichen Probleme hatte ich auch mit dem e13 Dreck! Nachdem ich es von denen zurückbekam und sich die Probleme wieder ankündigten habe ich den Kram schnellstmöglich verkauft und gegen die OneUp ersetzt. Sorry dass ich nicht mehr beitragen kann, aber mir hat die Stütze viele Stunden auf dem Capra vermiest


----------



## fabiaan (8. Mai 2019)

BernhardT schrieb:


> Die gleichen Probleme hatte ich auch mit dem e13 Dreck! Nachdem ich es von denen zurückbekam und sich die Probleme wieder ankündigten habe ich den Kram schnellstmöglich verkauft und gegen die OneUp ersetzt. Sorry dass ich nicht mehr beitragen kann, aber mir hat die Stütze viele Stunden auf dem Capra vermiest



Ich hab die eben gerade wieder so einigermaßen zum Laufen gekriegt, in dem ich größere längere Schrauben reingejagt hab und die handfest angeknallt habe 
Leichtgängiger als je zuvor, werde das wohl erstmal so belassen....

 Das Ding hat echt noch nie wirklich gut funktioniert, ich halte auch relativ wenig von dem Laden.


----------



## sendit89 (9. Mai 2019)

MarKurte schrieb:


> Also ich wurde an meinem Al Comp von den E13 Teilen enttäuscht. Machen bereits nach 1 Monat Probleme. Mit dem Fox Fahrwerk bin ich allerdings sehr zufrieden!


Was ist an den e13 Teilen schlecht? Ich habe das AL Comp bestellt. Sollte ich eventuell stornieren und ein anderes nehmen?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## PhoenixDH (9. Mai 2019)

Hey,

ich bin gerade auf der Suche nach einer neuen Sattelstütze für mein 27,5er Capra BJ 2017 in Größe L.
Kann mir jemand sagen was die max. Einstecktiefe derr Sattelstütze ist?

Momentan hatte ich eine Race Face Turbinbe mit 150 mm, die hat 23,5mm und geht komplett rein.
Meine neue soll aber 175mm oder 185mm haben, jetzt bin ich unschlüsseig ob die passt.

Fährt zufällig jemand ne Fox Transfer oder Bike Yoke in de Länge?

Dank euch.


----------



## Mr.Penguin (11. Mai 2019)

Tach,
Wer vorhat, sein Steuersatzlager zu wechseln, den kann ich beruhigen: Normale Maße!! Der "Acros AZX-203" ist insofern speziell, als das untere und obere Lager eine sehr feste Passung in der Steuersatzschale haben. Aber man kann sie ohne viel Aufwand austreiben. Mit Erwärmen der Schale, Kaltstellen des neuen Lagers: kein Problem beim Wiedereinsetzen.

Verwendet habe ich: 
*Cane Creek Ersatzlager ZN40 für 40er Serie 36 x 45*

So, viel Spaß. Das originale war echt hin. Ggf. braucht dieser Steuersatz irgendeine Dichtlippe zwischen Konus und Schale. Bei dem Capra 2016 ist da nix oder abhanden gekommen.


----------



## BernhardT (11. Mai 2019)

Bei meinem Capra CF aus 2017 passt kein anderes Lager unten da sonst die Krone der Lyrik an Steuerrohr anliegt


----------



## sundawn77 (14. Mai 2019)

Wie sind denn eure Erfahrungen mit dem Superdeluxe R Dämpfer?


----------



## MarKurte (14. Mai 2019)

sendit89 schrieb:


> Was ist an den e13 Teilen schlecht? Ich habe das AL Comp bestellt. Sollte ich eventuell stornieren und ein anderes nehmen?


Mein Tretlager läuft schon rau und die genietete Kettenführung wackelt. Bekomme allerdings beides von Ethirteen ersetzt. Der Support ist wirklich super. Evtl hatte ich auch einfach nur Pech! Das Al Comp ist Preis/Leistung super. Bin super zufrieden mit der sonstigen Ausstattung. Von einer Stornierung würde ich dir daher abraten.


----------



## PhoenixDH (14. Mai 2019)

PhoenixDH schrieb:


> Hey,
> 
> ich bin gerade auf der Suche nach einer neuen Sattelstütze für mein 27,5er Capra BJ 2017 in Größe L.
> Kann mir jemand sagen was die max. Einstecktiefe derr Sattelstütze ist?
> ...



Falls es jemanden interessiert: In den Rahmen L geht die 185er Bike Yoke.


----------



## cxfahrer (14. Mai 2019)

sundawn77 schrieb:


> Wie sind denn eure Erfahrungen mit dem Superdeluxe R Dämpfer?


Superdeluxe  auch ohne C.


----------



## Nightx (15. Mai 2019)

Hallo

Ich habe mein 19er AL Comp erhalten und wolltest gestern den SAG einstellen. Dabei ist mir aufgefallen das bei der FOX 36 Elite Performance (Grip2) selbst bei 90 psi wenn ich vom Rad steige noch ein paar Millimeter eingefedert bleiben und erst dann rausgehen wenn ich das Vorrad anhebe. Ist das normal?

Weiter konnte ich beobachten das bei einem Druck unter 80 psi also bei etwas zwischen 70 und 80 das erste mal die Gabel einsackt und nicht mehr voll ausgefdert ist und bei unter 70 dann nochmal, obwohl laut Aufkleber jemand mit ein paar kg weniger durchaus in dem Bereich die Gabel fahren müsste.


----------



## Agent500 (15. Mai 2019)

Nightx schrieb:


> wenn ich vom Rad steige noch ein paar Millimeter eingefedert bleiben und erst dann rausgehen wenn ich das Vorrad anhebe. Ist das normal?



Je länger die Federwege werden, desto mehr kann man diesen Effekt nachvollziehen. Ist bei meiner 180mm Lyrik auch so, da sind es teils 4-5mm. Die Gabel sollte nach einiger Zeit aber auch von selbst wieder die volle Höhe erreichen.
Zudem ist die Frage wo du misst? Bei Rock Shox bspw. muss man den oberen Teil der Abstreifringe mitzählen, eventuell ist das auch bei Fox so?

Gabel einfach auf den für dein Körpergewicht richtigen Druck aufpumpen, SAG einstellen und fahren. Eine neue, ungefahrene Gabel braucht manchmal eine Tour.  An der Garantie ändert das ja nix. 
Wenn die Gabel dann nach dem Abstellen des Bikes nach einigen Minuten wieder 170mm/ 160mm (29) hat (+- 1-2mm) ist alles in Ordnung.


----------



## moa_arc (15. Mai 2019)

Kann mir jemand zufällig sagen, was für einen Innenzug und Hülle ich für die ethirteen TRS Sattelstütze benötige? Die Klemmung im Hebel ist ja recht eng, da darf der Zug wahrscheinlich nicht zu dick sein, oder? Brauche ich sonst noch Teile, wenn ich den Zug neu machen will ? Endhülsen oder so?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## OneTrustMan (18. Mai 2019)

Soooo
Heute habe ich das erste mal ein Pressfit Innenlager + Kurbel getauscht und ich muss sagen das sich meine Abneigung gegen PF dadurch nur verstärkt hat.  

Zum Tausch.
Ich habe die Fake 170mm RF Aeffect durch eine 165mm GX Eagle DUB ersetzt.
Ich bin einfach nur erleichtert das ich RF Kurbel am Capra los bin.
Das RF Clinch System ist nervig und die Preise und Auswahl für Kettenblätter sind schlecht sowie die nicht vorhandenen Boost Option.
Endlich habe ich eine vernünftige Kettenlinie.


----------



## Agent500 (20. Mai 2019)

@OneTrustMan

Super, thx für die Infos. Wäre auch ein Wechsel den ich so interessant fände.
Welches Werkzeug fürs Innenlagerabziehen hast du denn verwendet?
Hast du beide Kurbeln mal gewogen?
Ist der Kurbelarm der GX Eagle auch 10mm kürzer? Die Affect ist ja wirklich ein bisschen Fake.

Werden bei Pressfit DUB die zusätzlichen 2mm auch konsequent für mehr Lagerfläche verwendet?



OneTrustMan schrieb:


> Endlich habe ich eine vernünftige Kettenlinie.


Naja, die Kettenlinie ist doch bei Race Face auch Boost, ob ich die nun mit Kettenblatt Offset oder Spacern verschiebe kommt doch aufs Gleiche raus. Sollte doch höchstens einen minimal anderen Q-Faktor geben.


----------



## OneTrustMan (20. Mai 2019)

Agent500 schrieb:


> @OneTrustMan
> 
> Super, thx für die Infos. Wäre auch ein Wechsel den ich so interessant fände.
> Welches Werkzeug fürs Innenlagerabziehen hast du denn verwendet?
> ...


Zum Ausschlagen habe ich eine dieser Steuersatz Ausschläger verwendet.

Zum Einbauen habe ich meine Acros Steuersatz Presse genommen die ich mit Teilen aus dem Baumarkt an die 29mm angepasst habe.

Die GX Kurbel + Lager is ca. 30g leichter

Ja die Kurbel ist tatsächlich kürzer.

Die Lager und vor allem die Einpressfläche beim Dub sind größer.
Ich hoffe es hält lange.

Ich gabe die Raceface Kettenlinie auf bestenfalls 51mm gemesen.
Jetzt sind es endlich 52mm und meine Kette springt nicht mehr beim rückwärts treten.
Nur noch ein leichtes ziehen.


----------



## zmitti (20. Mai 2019)

Hi, Kumpel will sein 2016er AL TWO auf 1x11 umbauen. Welches Kettenblatt braucht man? Bzgl Kettenlinie....Boost? Non-Boost? Klar hängt vom Hersteller ab, aber braucht das Blatt Offset? Wenn ja, wieviel mm?
Danke schomma


----------



## zmitti (23. Mai 2019)

zmitti schrieb:


> Hi, Kumpel will sein 2016er AL TWO auf 1x11 umbauen. Welches Kettenblatt braucht man? Bzgl Kettenlinie....Boost? Non-Boost? Klar hängt vom Hersteller ab, aber braucht das Blatt Offset? Wenn ja, wieviel mm?
> Danke schomma



Hat sich erledigt


----------



## dominik-deluxe (27. Mai 2019)

Ich habe einige Fragen zu euer Erfahrung bzgl. Dämpfer im Capra 2015:
- Hat hier schonmal jmd. einen RS Monarch RC3 Plus Dämpfer *not High Volume probiert?
- Wie groß ist der Unterschied beim Tune im RS Dämpfer? M(rot)/L(blau) im Vergleich M/M?
danke


----------



## shorty79 (7. Juni 2019)

Ich habe ein capra cf pro von 2015.
Schön langsam brauche ich eine neue kurbel.
Am liebsten wäre mir wieder eine e13,wenn aber mit integrierten abzieher.
Hat vielleicht wer von euch eine übrig?
Am liebsten noch mit einen 32er blatt.
Danke


----------



## Mr.Penguin (8. Juni 2019)

Hallo,

mal ein kleiner Bericht zum Rahmenlagertausch (AL 2016). Oder besser, nur von der Wippe, weil der Rest noch OK ist!
Das große Wippenlager ist echt eine neuralgische Stelle, ich bin zu folgenden Schlüssen gekommen:
1) Die verbauten sind eher nicht so gut.
2) Man kann diese "Vorspannachse" auch als Lagerausschläger verwenden.
3) Die kleinen Schwingenlager sind mit so doofen, schwer erreichbaren Schrauben, die in den Rahmen direkt gehen, abgestützt. Es hat da etwas Alu gebröselt, aber sonst war's OK. Mehrere Male würde ich aber nicht da ran gehen.
4) Hauptlager völlig iO hingegen
5) Das Customlager für den Horstlink mag man doof finden, aber es wird lange genug durchhalten. Super easy rauszuholen, wenn man braucht.

Zu 3):
Ab Werk ist diese Konstruktion, die man mit zwei 19mm Maul- oder besser Konusschlüsseln einstellen soll, einfach nur verhunzt. Die Lager hatten so ein derbes Pitting, da fragt man sich, welcher Experte das montiert hatte. Hoffe bei anderen ist es besser. Da diese Einheit wiederum mit einem Bolzen im Rahmen montiert wird, kann man die Vorspannung möglichst gering wählen, wie bei Konusnaben. Im Rahmen korrekt montiert läuft das ganze dann seidenweich. Kein Wunder, dass der Nachfolger eine andere Konstruktion hat...


----------



## PavelD (14. Juli 2019)

Ich habe es sehr warscheinlich überlesen aber kann mir bitte jemand sagen, welche(s) Pressfit Innenlager ich für das Capra AL Comp von 2019 mit der Ethirteen LG 1 Kurbel verwenden kann? Blicke da manchmal mit den ganzen verschiedenen Maße auf die geachtet werden muss nicht mehr durch...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## loam (20. Juli 2019)

Sagtmal:
Gibts da zufällig irgendein Trick um die Schaltzughülle leichter durch den Rahmen zu bekommen? Das war ja richtiger Krampf bei mir eben. War schon fast am verzweifeln, weil es nicht durch ging zunächst.
Hab ein 2017er Capra so wie das hier:


----------



## Castroper (20. Juli 2019)

Die Alte mit der Neuen verbinden und durchziehen.

Oder ein Tool.









						Werkzeug für Fahrradrahmen |bike-components
					

Werkzeug für Deinen Fahrradrahmen bequem und sicher bei bike-components online kaufen. ✓ Schneller Versand ✓ Riesige Auswahl ✓ Bester Service




					www.bike-components.de


----------



## loam (20. Juli 2019)

Hey, danke. Alte mit Neuer verbinden hört sich schonmal gut an. Einfach mit bissl Tape zusammenkleben, oder?

EDIT:
Hab was cooles im Netz gefunden was sicher gut funktioniert. Man benutzt dabei eine Reverb Kupplung die 2 Leitungen verbindet. Schaut mal hier:






Damit hat man dann wenigstens eine stabile Verbindung, und läuft nicht Gefahr das sich die Leitungen voneinander lösen.


----------



## Maddin M. (28. Juli 2019)

Vielleicht kann mir ja hier jemand weiterhelfen. Wieviele O-Ringe waren denn im BOS Kirk-Dämpfer (im 2015er Capra) von Werk aus verbaut?


----------



## roberthry (4. August 2019)

fabiaan schrieb:


> mal wieder probleme mit ethirteen...
> meine vario stütze gibt jetzt nach 2 jahren den geist auf, bzw. lief schon immer absolut schlecht (hängt oft, spiel im hebel, spiel in der stütze)
> Anschließend habe ich den Hebel geöffnet, den alten Zug ersetzt, da dieser ausgefranzt war...
> ....... Ethirteen Support hab ich angeschrieben, da krieg ich kein vernünftige Rückmeldung
> Ich hab langsam die Schnauze voll von diesem Ethirteen Plunder, das Kram taugt doch absolut nichts...



Zur E13 Sattelstütze möchte ich nur kurz meine Erfahrungen ergänzen und bestätigen was hier schon des Öfteren geschrieben wurde.

Ich versuche es kurz zu machen.
Seit Ende 04/2019 bin ich Besitzer eines YT Capra 27,5 AL comp.

Schon bei der ersten Ausfahrt zickte die Sattelstütze rum und wollte nur mit Nachziehen per Hand komplett ausfahren.
Die Tipps von YT und E13 waren so lala. Sattelklemme nicht so fest und so. Hat nichts gebracht.

Viele freundlich formulierte E-Mails von E13 und YT später, wurde die Sattelstütze schließlich nach insgesamt 5 Toureinsätzen eingeschickt.
Die angekündigten 8-10 Werktage für die Bearbeitung werden voll ausgeschöpft und keine temporäre Ersatzsattelstütze als kundenfreundliche schnelle Lösung angeboten. SCHADE.

Seit heute habe ich - urlaubsbedingt erst jetzt - die Sattelstütze zurück und ein anderes Problem damit zurück erhalten.

Die Sattelstütze ist nun so freundlich und fährt komplett aus - arretiert aber nicht im ausgefahrenen Zustand 

Erst musste ich mein altes Bike mit in den Urlaub nehmen und nun geht die E13 Geschichte doch weiter. 

Sehr ärgerlich und könnte dazu führen, dass das Capra mein erstes und letztes YT war.

E-Mail an den Support ist raus - nun hoffe ich mal auf eine wirklich schnelle Lösung (und nicht nur freundlich formulierte Emails) damit die Schön-Wetter-Saison nicht ohne weitere Capra Einsätze vorüberzieht.

PS. Das Capra hat sich auf den wenigen Einsätzen echt toll angefühlt und könnte wirklich zu einem Wohlfühlbike mutieren wenn da nicht die nervige E13 Sattelstütze wäre.
Abschließend bin ich doch noch sehr froh, dass ich meine Eierlegende Wollmichsau - das Canyon Spectral aus 2014 - noch nicht verkauft habe und damit weiterhin super unterwegs bin. Übrigens funtzt die dort verbaute RS Stütze seit 5 Jahren wartungsfrei und tadellos


----------



## OneTrustMan (4. August 2019)

roberthry schrieb:


> Zur E13 Sattelstütze möchte ich nur kurz meine Erfahrungen ergänzen und bestätigen was hier schon des Öfteren geschrieben wurde.
> 
> Ich versuche es kurz zu machen.
> Seit Ende 04/2019 bin ich Besitzer eines YT Capra 27,5 AL comp.
> ...


Ist das nicht ein bisschen weit hergeholt das Capra an der beschissen e13 Stütze zu messen?  
Verkauf das Drecksding und besorge dir ein vernünftig Stütze = Thema erledigt


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## roberthry (5. August 2019)

Nun ja - aber mit einer Sattelstütze habe ich nunmal ziemlich oft Kontakt auf Touren und darum ärgert es mich schon sehr wenn an einem Neurad so ein Mist verbaut ist.
Außerdem bin ich der Meinung das gerade der Hersteller, insbesondere in der Garantiezeit für seine Produkte gerade stehen sollte. Nicht der Kunde sollte Reparaturen durchführen oder sich um funktionierenden Ersatz kümmern sondern der Hersteller bzw. Verkäufer!
Meine Meinung.
Darum lasse ich auch nicht so schnell ab von diesem Garantiefall.


----------



## A-n-d-y (5. August 2019)

roberthry schrieb:


> Nun ja - aber mit einer Sattelstütze habe ich nunmal ziemlich oft Kontakt auf Touren und darum ärgert es mich schon sehr wenn an einem Neurad so ein Mist verbaut ist.
> Außerdem bin ich der Meinung das gerade der Hersteller, insbesondere in der Garantiezeit für seine Produkte gerade stehen sollte. Nicht der Kunde sollte Reparaturen durchführen oder sich um funktionierenden Ersatz kümmern sondern der Hersteller bzw. Verkäufer!
> Meine Meinung.
> Darum lasse ich auch nicht so schnell ab von diesem Garantiefall.



Sehe ich auch so,  wenn jeder die Probleme selbst löst, ist YT fein raus und verbaut weiterhin "Problem"teile ... Gewährleistung ist genau für solche Dinge da!


----------



## Castroper (6. August 2019)

Bei der Stütze würde ich direkt an e13 schreiben...habe mit deren Support nur gute Erfahrungen gemacht.


----------



## roberthry (6. August 2019)

CastroperJung schrieb:


> Bei der Stütze würde ich direkt an e13 schreiben...habe mit deren Support nur gute Erfahrungen gemacht.



E13 schickt mir nun eine neue Sattelstütze zu.
Die einmal zu Reparatur und nun immer noch nicht funktionierende Sattelstütze kann ich E13 mit einem Retour Label zurückschicken.

...nochmal zur Erinnerung - das Ganze hat nun drei Monate gedauert und hätte meiner Meinung nach direkt (also durch Zuschicken einer neuen Sattelstütze) gelöst werden können. Erspart allen Beteiligen Zeit und Nerven.

Den Support kann nun jeder für sich beurteilen - meine Meinung zum Support hab ich mir gebildet. Kurzum: Nette E-Mails und tolle Gespräche am Telefon reichen als schnelle kundenorientierte Lösung nicht.

Positives Beispiel an Kundenfreundlichkeit: Canyon hat einem Bekannten als Entschuldigung, dass ein Reifen mit falscher Laufrichtung montiert war einen 50,-€ Gutschein zukommen lassen - dafür dass der Kunde selbst Hand anlegt (und ja - ich kenne auch durchaus negative Beispiele bei Canyon). 
Aber in diesem Fall war das eine nette Geste.


----------



## roberthry (8. August 2019)

... noch in Ergänzung zu meinem letzen Beitrag zur E13 Sattelstütze.
Die neue Sattelstütze ist nun angekommen - verbaut - und 10min auf der Straße getestet worden.
Alles funzt wie man es von einer Sattelstütze erwarten darf. So gut hat die Erst-Verbaute, hin und her- reparierte nie funktioniert!

Jetzt freue ich mich auf die übermorgige Tour mit meinem Capra und einer hoffentlich lange sorgenfreien Sattelstütze.


----------



## 4Stroke (10. August 2019)

Hat jemand gewichtsangaben vom Capra AL Base oder Comp in Rahmengrösse M oder L (27,5") fahrfertig?


----------



## Fox 100 (10. August 2019)

4Stroke schrieb:


> Hat jemand gewichtsangaben vom Capra AL Base oder Comp in Rahmengrösse M oder L (27,5") fahrfertig?


Mein Al Base wiegt 15,2 kg in Größe L


----------



## roberthry (6. September 2019)

roberthry schrieb:


> ... noch in Ergänzung zu meinem letzen Beitrag zur E13 Sattelstütze.
> Die neue Sattelstütze ist nun angekommen - verbaut - und 10min auf der Straße getestet worden.
> Alles funzt wie man es von einer Sattelstütze erwarten darf. So gut hat die Erst-Verbaute, hin und her- reparierte nie funktioniert!
> 
> Jetzt freue ich mich auf die übermorgige Tour mit meinem Capra und einer hoffentlich lange sorgenfreien Sattelstütze.



Soooo - und weiter geht´s mit dem Ärger rund um die E13 Sattelstütze.

Sage und schreibe vier Wochen ist es her, dass ich eine neue Sattelstütze von E13 erhalten und verbaut habe.

*Das neue Problem*: Die Stütze lässt sich mehr als akzeptabel verdrehen. Das stört immens beim Pedalieren.
Ein YouTuber hat das Spiel der Sattelstütze ab Minute 1:12 veranschaulicht.
Titel: 
*EThirteen trs+ Sattelstützen Problem an YT Capra** - **Demo Video*


Meine E13 Stütze lässt sich in vergleichbarer Art verdrehen. Das darf nicht sein.
Ein rundum enttäuschendes Produkt!

Es waren 2 Touren und 2 Tage bikepark in Winterberg und schon gibt’s wieder Probleme mit der Stütze.
Mal schauen was YT und E13 dazu sagen.

TIPP: Verkauft nie euer Zweit-MTB  - man weiß ja nie was am neuen Bike so rumspinnt.


----------



## roberthry (6. September 2019)

Fox 100 schrieb:


> Mein Al Base wiegt 15,2 kg in Größe L



Also ich liege mit meinem Capra AL Comp in Größe M bei 15,3 kg
(Ausgetauscht bzw. neu verbaut wurden: Griffe von Ergon; Hope Bremsscheiben und Ergon Sattel


----------



## 4Stroke (6. September 2019)

roberthry schrieb:


> Also ich liege mit meinem Capra AL Comp in Größe M bei 15,3 kg
> (Ausgetauscht bzw. neu verbaut wurden: Griffe von Ergon; Hope Bremsscheiben und Ergon Sattel



Tubeless?
Mit den e13 Reifen?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## roberthry (6. September 2019)

Nein - mit Schlauch und den E13 Reifen.


----------



## 2pi (6. September 2019)

roberthry schrieb:


> Titel:
> *EThirteen trs+ Sattelstützen Problem an YT Capra** - **Demo Video*


Das Problem mit dem Zug hatte ich auch.
Muss man nachspannen. Wenn er wieder durchrutscht, ablängen oder neuen Zug. Drauf achten, daß der Zug und die Klemmschraube fettfrei sind. Ich habe auch einen Tupfen Loctite in the Klemmung gemacht. Seit dem läuft das Teil.
Vorsicht mit den max. Drehmomenten.


----------



## 4Stroke (6. September 2019)

roberthry schrieb:


> Nein - mit Schlauch und den E13 Reifen.



Ok danke.
Dann sollten 14,Xx mit anderen Reifen und tubeless also kein Problem sein .


----------



## Slevin_Kelevra (7. September 2019)

mein 2018er AL Comp wiegt ca. 14kg, Tubeless, aber noch andere Felgen, Carbon-Lenker und -Kurbel.


----------



## 4Stroke (7. September 2019)

Kann mir jemand sagen ob im capra comp mit den e13 Laufrädern von werk aus schon tubelessband verbaut ist? Falls nein, welche breite wird benötigt?


----------



## PavelD (7. September 2019)

4Stroke schrieb:


> Kann mir jemand sagen ob im capra comp mit den e13 Laufrädern von werk aus schon tubelessband verbaut ist? Falls nein, welche breite wird benötigt?



Ja, es ist Tublessband verbaut!

Liebe Grüße


----------



## Philll (9. September 2019)

kann mir jemand kurz bestätigen, dass das 2017er pro race ein 46er innenlagergehäuse hat?

soll das hope pf46 für 30mm achse und 73er gehäusebreite rein. passt?


----------



## 2pi (9. September 2019)

Philll schrieb:


> kann mir jemand kurz bestätigen, dass das 2017er pro race ein 46er innenlagergehäuse hat?
> 
> soll das hope pf46 für 30mm achse und 73er gehäusebreite rein. passt?


Sieht so aus. Beim CF war das hier angegeben: RACE FACE PressFit 30 (73)


----------



## roberthry (11. September 2019)

roberthry schrieb:


> ....
> *Das neue Problem*: Die Stütze lässt sich mehr als akzeptabel verdrehen. Das stört immens beim Pedalieren.
> Ein YouTuber hat das Spiel der Sattelstütze ab Minute 1:12 veranschaulicht.
> Titel:
> ...



kurze "Wasserstandsmeldung"
*E13* hat bisher nicht auf mein neues Problem mit der Sattelstütze reagiert. Ich habe sie per E-Mail vergangene Woche kontaktiert und auf dem Anrufbeantworter heißt es nur "mir san am Radeln oder im Biergarten". Hm - wäre ich auch gern auf ner funktionierenden Sattelstütze.

*YT *hat mit bisher nur Schraubertipps zugeschickt, was alles aufgeschraubt, nachgezogen und gefettet oder nicht gefettet werden soll. Das wars.

Zur Erinnerung: vier Einsätze innerhalb vier Wochen mit der neuen Sattelstütze und schon soll der Kunde wieder Zeit und Arbeit investieren?
Da stimmt doch was Grundsätzlich nicht mit der Stütze.

Oder gibt´s hier hunderte Capra Fahrer, die mit Ihrer E13 Sattelstütze rundum zufrieden sind - also nach langjährigem Gebrauch?
Und ich bin der einzige Pechvogel, der zwei mal eine E13 Montagsstütze verbauen durfte?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## 4Stroke (11. September 2019)

roberthry schrieb:


> kurze "Wasserstandsmeldung"
> *E13* hat bisher nicht auf mein neues Problem mit der Sattelstütze reagiert. Ich habe sie per E-Mail vergangene Woche kontaktiert und auf dem Anrufbeantworter heißt es nur "mir san am Radeln oder im Biergarten". Hm - wäre ich auch gern auf ner funktionierenden Sattelstütze.
> 
> *YT *hat mit bisher nur Schraubertipps zugeschickt, was alles aufgeschraubt, nachgezogen und gefettet oder nicht gefettet werden soll. Das wars.
> ...



Um welches baujahr handelt es sich bei deiner Stütze?


----------



## daFlogg (11. September 2019)

roberthry schrieb:


> kurze "Wasserstandsmeldung"
> *E13* hat bisher nicht auf mein neues Problem mit der Sattelstütze reagiert. Ich habe sie per E-Mail vergangene Woche kontaktiert und auf dem Anrufbeantworter heißt es nur "mir san am Radeln oder im Biergarten". Hm - wäre ich auch gern auf ner funktionierenden Sattelstütze.



Du darfst einfach nicht vergessen, dass gerade überall in der Bikebranche Hochsaison ist. Zu dem war letzte Woche erst die Eurobike, die gerade bei kleineren Firmen wie e13 (so weit ich weiß sind das im EU Büro gerade mal 4 Leute) ziemlich viel Kapazität frisst und es sind/waren in Bayern bis letzte Woche auch noch Ferien, was bei Menschen mit schulpflichtigen Kindern auch Urlaubszeit bedeutet. Das sollten zwar alles keine Ausreden sein, aber man sollte es auch einmal von einer anderen Perspektive betrachten und nicht gleich schimpfen, wenn man mal nicht innerhalb von 24h eine Antwort bekommt. 

Und apropos Antwort; hättest du nicht gleich wieder aufgelgt, nachdem du das mit dem Biergarten gehört hast, hätte dir die nette Dame am Telefon auch gesagt, dass du einfach außerhalb der Telefonzeiten anrufst und du deshalb in den AB rauscht


----------



## Philll (11. September 2019)

genau, die angie erklärt ja extra wann die telefone besetzt sind. habe gestern angerufen und hatte sofort den sehr freundlichen basti dran, der sich gewohnt gelassen und freundlich meinem problem angenommen hat.

klar nervt es, wenn die neue kubel nach drei monaten wieder probleme macht, aber dann kauf ich halt jetzt ne hope kurbel und hab ruhe 

der support war bisher erste sahne. macht die produkte leider nicht besser.


----------



## roberthry (12. September 2019)

4Stroke schrieb:


> Um welches baujahr handelt es sich bei deiner Stütze?


Hatte ich eigentlich schon in meinen Beiträgen auf den letzten Seiten erwähnt - aber egal .
Ganz kurz und knapp:
2019/04 Neuanschaffung YT Capra AL Comp trifft ein (mit E13 Sattelstütze)
2019/05 Nach den ersten Touren funktioniert die Sattelstütze schon nicht. Seither dutzende Emails zu YT und E13
2019/07 Endlich ist E13 bereit die Stütze zu reparieren
2019/08 Reparierte Stütze kommt zurück - funktioniert immer noch nicht
nach Anruf erhalte ich innerhalb von drei Tagen endlich eine neue Ersatzstütze
2 problemlose Ausfahrten - dann nach weiteren 2 Ausfahrten mit der neuen Stütze erneute Problem
wir sind nun im September
*Kunde is not amused.*

Da ich selber Kids habe und ich weiß, dass E13 ein kleiner Laden ist hab ich für vieles Verständnis und versuche immer in meinen E-Mails sachlich zu bleiben und Lösungsvorschläge zu machen.
Jedoch beschäftigt mich das Thema Sattelstütze von E13 seit April 2019 - also seit der ersten Fahrt auf meinem neuen Capra.
Ständig gibt´s damit Probleme.
Lösungsvorschläge wie Reparaturanleitungen in wirklich nett und anfangs auch schnell gesendeten Antworten helfen nicht wirklich, ein schlechtes Produkt schön zu reden.

Ich will auch nicht, dass ein Hersteller und/oder der Verkäufer das Thema Garantie bzw. Gewährleistung einfach aussitzt und den Kunden im Regen stehen lässt, sodass dieser gezwungen ist sich, trotz neuwertiger Produkte, Ersatz besorgen zu müssen. So wird der Hersteller niemals sein Produkt verbessern und YT weiterhin soetwas verbauen. In meinem MTB fahrenden Bekanntenkreis gibt es min. 4-5 Sattelstützen verschiedenster Hersteller, die seit einigen Jahren im Einsatz sind - daher weiß ich, dass es besser funktionierende Stützen gibt.
Das sollte auch E13 hinkriegen!
Ich hoffe Ihr habt auch Verständnis für meine Sicht der Dinge.


----------



## Woldi88 (12. September 2019)

Kann gelöscht werden!

Danke!


----------



## 2pi (12. September 2019)

Ja, gibt es.




__





						Sammelthread Größenberatung für YT Bikes
					

Da die Anfragen bzgl. Größenberatung nicht weniger werden und sich in allen möglichen Threads finden, sollte man das vielleicht zentralisieren. So wird es wohl übersichtlicher.  Wenn ihr also unsicher seid, welche Größe die passende sein könnte, fragt aktuelle Besitzer.  Mindestangaben: YT...




					www.mtb-news.de


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## PavelD (13. September 2019)

Hi,

hat irgendwer von euch auch Probleme mit der Kettenlinie und der e*thirteen Kettenführung bei einer Sram GX und einem ovalen Kettenblatt?
Habe die Tage eine Sram GX Eagle (Boost) und ein ovales Kettenblatt von absoluteBLACK (32 Zähne/Boost) verbaut. Nachdem ich heute die Kette montiert hatte und das Schaltwerk einstellen wollte, klemmte die Kette zuerst in der Kettenführung. Also Kettenführung gelockert und versucht anzupassen, half aber nichts. Spätestens auf dem mittleren Ritzel blockierte es wieder, also demontierte ich sie. Aber auch das half nichts und die Kette sprang dann selbst nach ein paar Umdrehungen (kleinstes Ritzel) vom Kettenblatt. Hat jemand eine Ahnung was ich falsch mache bzw. nicht beachtet habe?

Anbei noch ein Bild wie es dann ungefähr ausschaut:


----------



## OneTrustMan (13. September 2019)

PavelD schrieb:


> Hi,
> 
> hat irgendwer von euch auch Probleme mit der Kettenlinie und der e*thirteen Kettenführung bei einer Sram GX und einem ovalen Kettenblatt?
> Habe die Tage eine Sram GX Eagle (Boost) und ein ovales Kettenblatt von absoluteBLACK (32 Zähne/Boost) verbaut. Nachdem ich heute die Kette montiert hatte und das Schaltwerk einstellen wollte, klemmte die Kette zuerst in der Kettenführung. Also Kettenführung gelockert und versucht anzupassen, half aber nichts. Spätestens auf dem mittleren Ritzel blockierte es wieder, also demontierte ich sie. Aber auch das half nichts und die Kette sprang dann selbst nach ein paar Umdrehungen (kleinstes Ritzel) vom Kettenblatt. Hat jemand eine Ahnung was ich falsch mache bzw. nicht beachtet habe?
> ...


Ist die Kette richtig drauf?
Sieht auf dem Bild irgendwie danach aus als ob die narrow/wide Zähne an der falschen Stelle sind?


----------



## PavelD (13. September 2019)

OneTrustMan schrieb:


> Ist die Kette richtig drauf?
> Sieht auf dem Bild irgendwie danach aus als ob die narrow/wide Zähne an der falschen Stelle sind?




Wie meinst du das? Eigentlich ist die Kette richtig drauf, das Bild zeigt jedoch den Zustand nach ein paar Umdrehungen der Kurbel. Also kurz bevor die Kette runterspringt. Die Kette sollte richtig montiert sein bzw. bei Sram gibt es ja keine vorgeschriebene Laufrichtung (bis auf das Kettenschloss)?


----------



## Woldi88 (13. September 2019)

Hat jemand eine Gewichtsangabe zum 2019er al comp als 27,5er...


----------



## PavelD (14. September 2019)

Nochmal eine kleine Verständnisfrage von mir, da ich immer noch keine Lösung habe. Habe eben gesehen, dass es sich bei dem Kettenblatt um ein Direct Mount Boost für GXP handelt. Ich verwende jedoch eine DUB Kurbel. Da ich aber eine Direct Mount an der Kurbel habe, dachte ich, dass das zählt da GXP und DUB lediglich andere Innenlagerdurchmesser haben und es daher überhaupt nicht relevant sein dürfte ob GXP oder DUB. Oder beachte ich dabei etwas nicht und daher stimmt die Kettenlinie nicht?


----------



## OneTrustMan (14. September 2019)

PavelD schrieb:


> Nochmal eine kleine Verständnisfrage von mir, da ich immer noch keine Lösung habe. Habe eben gesehen, dass es sich bei dem Kettenblatt um ein Direct Mount Boost für GXP handelt. Ich verwende jedoch eine DUB Kurbel. Da ich aber eine Direct Mount an der Kurbel habe, dachte ich, dass das zählt da GXP und DUB lediglich andere Innenlagerdurchmesser haben und es daher überhaupt nicht relevant sein dürfte ob GXP oder DUB. Oder beachte ich dabei etwas nicht und daher stimmt die Kettenlinie nicht?


Richtig.
Ob GXP oder DUB ist egal, da dass nur ein anderer Innenlager Standard ist.
Mach doch einfach mal ein Video von deinem Problem.
Ist vielleicht einfacher für uns das Problem zu erkennen.


----------



## PavelD (14. September 2019)

OneTrustMan schrieb:


> Richtig.
> Ob GXP oder DUB ist egal, da dass nur ein anderer Innenlager Standard ist.
> Mach doch einfach mal ein Video von deinem Problem.
> Ist vielleicht einfacher für uns das Problem zu erkennen.



Alles klar, danke für die Info! Ein Video habe ich gemacht, es scheint jedoch zu groß zu sein um es hier hoch zu laden. Ich versuche später nochmal eins zu machen und es hier hoch zu laden!

Liebe Grüße


----------



## 4Stroke (14. September 2019)

Woldi88 schrieb:


> Hat jemand eine Gewichtsangabe zum 2019er al comp als 27,5er...



Paar Seiten zurück...


----------



## Woldi88 (15. September 2019)

Kann mir jemand sagen mit wieviel Psi man den FOX FLOAT X2 PERFORMANCE im Capra AL Comp max. belasten darf ?


----------



## 4Stroke (15. September 2019)

Woldi88 schrieb:


> Kann mir jemand sagen mit wieviel Psi man den FOX FLOAT X2 PERFORMANCE im Capra AL Comp max. belasten darf ?



Max 300 psi.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## PavelD (15. September 2019)

Die Kette springt nicht mehr vom Kettenblatt! Grund dafür war scheinbar das nicht komplett eingerastetete Kettenschloss. Jetzt läuft es, danke trotzdem für die Hilfe!

Liebe Grüße


----------



## PavelD (17. September 2019)

Hatte zwar vor einer Weile schon mal in einem anderen Thread gefragt aber (für mich) keine schlüssige Antwort bekommen, daher hier nochmal: 

Welchen Bremssattel Adapter brauche ich für mein 2019er Capra (Fox 36, 2019, 27,5) wenn ich auf 203mm Bremsscheiben und Shimano Saint umrüsten möchte? Klar, Unterlegscheiben könnten auch reichen, möchte ich aber nicht. Blicke mit diesem ganzen PM auf PM 6 auf IS auf PM7 noch nicht so durch.


Brauche ich den? Und ja, welchen genau?








						Buy disc brake adapters online | bike-components
					

Buy brake disc adapters from Shimano, SRAM, GALFER and more online at bike-components ✓ Fast Shipping ✓ Huge Selection ✓ Excellent Service




					www.bike-components.de
				





Oder doch den?








						Shimano XTR, XT Disc Brake Adapter PM 7" to PM for 203 mm Rotors
					

XTR, XT disc brake adapter for 203 mm rotors - PM 7" on post mount The Shimano XTR and XT disc brake adapter PM 7" to PM for 203 mm brake rotors (SM-MA90) is a special adapter for adapting a post mount frame designed for 180 mm rotors to a post mou




					www.bike-components.de
				





Liebe Grüße


----------



## watzel (21. September 2019)

Hallo Zusammen,
habt ihr schon Erfahrungen damit gesammelt einen Thule Chariot Fahrradanhänger mit eurer Ziege zu ziehen?
Wenn dann würde ich auf die Achse von Doofy zurückgreifen und mir auch eine solche drehen, da ich nichts zwischen Carbon und Steckachse klemmen möchte.


----------



## Woldi88 (21. September 2019)

Wie steht es denn mittlerweile um den Lack beim Capra....
Ist der mittlerweile härter/widerstandsfähiger oder immernoch so empfindlich wie man oft liest?


----------



## 4Stroke (23. September 2019)

Edit: Frage geklärt


----------



## MarKurte (23. September 2019)

Woldi88 schrieb:


> Wie steht es denn mittlerweile um den Lack beim Capra....
> Ist der mittlerweile härter/widerstandsfähiger oder immernoch so empfindlich wie man oft liest?


Fahre das graue al comp seit März und hab es nicht geschont. Bisher sind lackschäden eine Ausnahme. Habe allerdings auch ne Folie.


----------



## fabiaan (15. Oktober 2019)

Weiß jemand wie viel Drehmoment das geschraubte Gewinde der DT Swiss Steckachse hinten bekommt? Ich meine die Schraube die auch das Schaltauge hält. (Capra AL 2017) Ist schwierig zu beschreiben


----------



## 4Stroke (18. Oktober 2019)

-


----------



## loam (11. Dezember 2019)

Hey, wollte am 2017er CF Pro Race mal die Lager neu machen. Lagerdaten hat mir YT geschickt. Hat irgendjemand ne Empfehlung für einen Shop bzw. Lagerherstellern wo man alles ordern kann in guter Qualität?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## PhoenixDH (11. Dezember 2019)

Hab da auch eine Frage:
Mit welchem Drehmomemt schraubt man denn beim 2017er Carbon die beiden Schrauben am Dämpfer fest? Oder gibts da überhaupt einen Richtwert weil es ja eine Art Bolzen ist.

Finde leider keine Infos in den Zeichnungen.


----------



## oldie-pilot (11. Dezember 2019)

Agrolager oder mal bei hi bike schauen


----------



## Castroper (11. Dezember 2019)

PhoenixDH schrieb:


> Hab da auch eine Frage:
> Mit welchem Drehmomemt schraubt man denn beim 2017er Carbon die beiden Schrauben am Dämpfer fest? Oder gibts da überhaupt einen Richtwert weil es ja eine Art Bolzen ist.
> 
> Finde leider keine Infos in den Zeichnungen.








						YT Industries
					






					www.yt-industries.com
				




Hier sollte alles zu finden sein.

*Aufbauanleitung vorletzte Seite


----------



## Dirk Nennen (11. Dezember 2019)

roq schrieb:


> Hey, wollte am 2017er CF Pro Race mal die Lager neu machen. Lagerdaten hat mir YT geschickt. Hat irgendjemand ne Empfehlung für einen Shop bzw. Lagerherstellern wo man alles ordern kann in guter Qualität?



Warum nimmst denn nicht den originalen Satz?
Gibt's doch für, wie ich meine, ordentlichen Preis (49,90) direkt bei YT.
Hast du denn definitiv Lagerdefekte?
Sonst würde ich doch eher dazu raten, die Lager einfach mal zu öffnen, säubern und ordentlich neu zu fetten.
Erspart dir das ein- und auspressen, und gerade bei Carbon, die Gefahr von Schäden am Lagersitz.


----------



## loam (11. Dezember 2019)

Ja, nach 2 Jahren intensivster Nutzung sind die durch. Nee, das Aufmachen, Säubern,neu fetten hab ich schon bei Steuersatz und Innenlager gemacht. Kein Nerv dazu an den Rahmenlagern 

Kommt jetzt einmal alles neu, und gut. Dämpfer noch servicen lassen, dann lüppt dat wieder Sahne.


----------



## Dirk Nennen (11. Dezember 2019)

roq schrieb:


> Ja, nach 2 Jahren intensivster Nutzung sind die durch. Nee, das Aufmachen, Säubern,neu fetten hab ich schon bei Steuersatz und Innenlager gemacht. Kein Nerv dazu an den Rahmenlagern
> 
> Kommt jetzt einmal alles neu, und gut. Dämpfer noch servicen lassen, dann lüppt dat wieder Sahne.



Ok, wie du magst.
Habe das aufmachen der Lager an meinem alten Rotwild zweimal gemacht, und empfand das als recht einfach machbar.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## PhoenixDH (11. Dezember 2019)

CastroperJung schrieb:


> YT Industries
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Leider nein ... aber in der Explosionszeichnung bei YT, habs gefunden.


----------



## yoobee (11. Dezember 2019)

roq schrieb:


> Hey, wollte am 2017er CF Pro Race mal die Lager neu machen. Lagerdaten hat mir YT geschickt. Hat irgendjemand ne Empfehlung für einen Shop bzw. Lagerherstellern wo man alles ordern kann in guter Qualität?


Lager kaufe ich hier:








						Kugellager Handloser | eBay Shops
					

Willkommen in unserem Shop  Kompetenz | Flexibilität | Zuverlässigkeit  Diese 3 Begriffe sind die Grundlagen unserer täglichen Arbeit. „Stark im Service“ - darauf ruhen wir uns nicht aus. Nur wer ständig besser wird, setzt neue Maßstäbe und verdient das Vertrauen der Kunden - heute und morgen



					www.ebaystores.de


----------



## jokomen (12. Dezember 2019)

Hier kaufe ich immer meine Lager... 


			https://www.dswaelzlager.de/


----------



## Fufifflf (12. Dezember 2019)

Hey ich hab überlegt mir einen stahl Feder Dämpfer in mein capra zu bauen hab da so an einen rock shox kage r/rc gedacht. Weiß jemand das eine gute Idee wäre?


----------



## cxfahrer (12. Dezember 2019)

In 250 kaufbar?
Coil geht gut im Capra.


----------



## Fufifflf (12. Dezember 2019)

cxfahrer schrieb:


> In 250 kaufbar?
> Coil geht gut im Capra.


Ja in 250


----------



## Fufifflf (12. Dezember 2019)

cxfahrer schrieb:


> In 250 kaufbar?
> Coil geht gut im Capra.


Weist du wo man den coil etwas preiswerter bekommt?


----------



## cxfahrer (12. Dezember 2019)

Ich hab für meinen Superdeluxe mit Feder 450.- bezahlt.
Da musst du dich halt mal bei gebrauchten umschauen, mit passendem Tune und Befestigung.


----------



## Fufifflf (12. Dezember 2019)

Mach ich. Danke


----------



## 4Stroke (12. Dezember 2019)

Dirk Nennen schrieb:


> Warum nimmst denn nicht den originalen Satz?
> Gibt's doch für, wie ich meine, ordentlichen Preis (49,90) direkt bei YT.
> Hast du denn definitiv Lagerdefekte?
> Sonst würde ich doch eher dazu raten, die Lager einfach mal zu öffnen, säubern und ordentlich neu zu fetten.
> Erspart dir das ein- und auspressen, und gerade bei Carbon, die Gefahr von Schäden am Lagersitz.



Wieso die Gefahr vom Schaden am Lagersitz bei carbon? Klingt ja fast so, als wäre mit defekten Lagern auch der Rahmen hinüber.
Kann bei alu übrigens genauso passieren.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## loam (14. Dezember 2019)

Weiss grad einer auf die Schnelle wie rum das Lager reinkam?
Hab net drauf geachtet ?‍♂️

Dann noch ne Sache:
Kann ich das Praxis Works PF30 73mm Lager vom Bild verwenden für die TRSr Kurbel?


EDIT**
Die Rahmenlagerfrage hat sich schonmal erledigt.
Der Überstand des Lagers muss nach Innen zum Laufrad zeigen.

EDIT**
Praxis Works Lager funktioniert nicht, weil es durchgängig PF30 ist und das Capra in der Mitte vom Tretlagergehäuse verjüngt ist, und nur aussen PF30 hat...
Werde dann wohl wieder das originale E13 bestellen müssen.


----------



## jayzi (17. Dezember 2019)

Bei meinem 2016er hab ich das Rotor-Innenlager und den Race-Face-Distanzscheibensatz verwendet, um die originale Race-Face-Cinch-Kurbel zu verbauen. Bin mir aber nicht sicher, ob Du damit auch die TRS-Kurbel befestigt bekommst.









						Rotor Pressfit PF30 4630 Stahl Innenlager 46 x 68/73/79/86,5 mm
					

Modernste Technologie, höchste Qualität: das 4630 Pressfit Innenlager von Rotor Rotor Produkte sind auf zahlreichen Rädern siegreicher Radsportler und Triathleten bei den wichtigsten und bedeutendsten Wettbewerben, wie der Mountainbike-Weltmeistersch




					www.bike-components.de
				











						Fahrrad Antriebskleinteile online kaufen | bike-components
					

Antriebskleinteile für Dein Fahrrad bequem und sicher bei bike-components online kaufen. ✓ Schneller Versand ✓ Riesige Auswahl ✓ Bester Service




					www.bike-components.de


----------



## loam (17. Dezember 2019)

Also wie gesagt. Ein durchgängig 46mm (PF30) breites Lager passt nicht durch den 2017er CF  Rahmen weil dieser in der Mitte enger ist . Das E13 Lager was original drinnen ist, ist in der Mitte auch schmaler vom Durchmesser, deswegen passt es.

Sind immer so kleine Details wo ich garnet drauf geachtet hab. Ich las nur PF30 73mm Rahmen, und ging davon aus das ein Lager mit dem Standart dann auch passt. Hab da vorher garnicht rein geschaut. ?‍♂️
Oder ist das bei PF30 Rahmen generell so, das das Gehäuse immer nur aussen PF30 hat? Kenne mich da nicht so aus. Weil wenn ich jetzt mal so durchschaue, sind ja viele PF30 Lager in der Mitte schmaler, ausser halt das Praxis was ich da hab.
Hatte das Praxis Works halt günstig bei ebayKleinanzeigen gesehen, und wieder vorschnell gekauft. 

Hab jetzt wieder das E13 bestellt.

Dann noch was zum Steuersatz vom 2017er CF. Kann das sein das hier auch nur der verbaute Acros passt, und nix anderes?


----------



## PhoenixDH (30. Januar 2020)

Hi,

weiss jemand den Drehmoment für das Schaltauge am 2017er CF?


----------



## 4Stroke (30. Januar 2020)

-


----------



## 2pi (31. Januar 2020)

PhoenixDH schrieb:


> Hi,
> 
> weiss jemand den Drehmoment für das Schaltauge am 2017er CF?


8-10Nm


----------



## Philll (31. Januar 2020)

welche hinterachse benötige ich fürs capra cf pro race 17?

12x142 is klar, sollte aber eine ohne hebel sein und einen "konus" muss sie rahmenseitig ja auch haben (oder kann man eine mit planer auflagefläche nehmen und den konus der dt swiss achse einfach übernehmen?)

1,5er gewindesteigung muss es ja auch sein. da finde ich irgendwie nur die bereits verbaute dt swiss achse mit hebel


----------



## Philll (19. Februar 2020)

niemand?


----------



## 4Stroke (29. Februar 2020)

Gibt es hier Capra AL Fahrer die wissen, ob ein Continental Kaiser 2.4" in den Hinterbau passt!?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MarKurte (29. Februar 2020)

4Stroke schrieb:


> Gibt es hier Capra AL Fahrer die wissen, ob ein Continental Kaiser 2.4" in den Hinterbau passt!?


Also ein 2,5er aggressor und ein 2,4er dhr2 sind kein Problem. Keine Ahnung wie viel breiter der Kaiser ist


----------



## 2pi (29. Februar 2020)

Reifenbreite Continental Der Kaiser 2.4 Projekt 27,5x2,40


----------



## nahazz (1. April 2020)

Philll schrieb:


> welche hinterachse benötige ich fürs capra cf pro race 17?
> 
> 12x142 is klar, sollte aber eine ohne hebel sein und einen "konus" muss sie rahmenseitig ja auch haben (oder kann man eine mit planer auflagefläche nehmen und den konus der dt swiss achse einfach übernehmen?)
> 
> 1,5er gewindesteigung muss es ja auch sein. da finde ich irgendwie nur die bereits verbaute dt swiss achse mit hebel



Servus Philll,

ich fahre auch ein Capra CF Pro Race 2017 und habe mir gestern diese Achsen bestellt:





Hinten ist es Typ 1 mit 1,0 mm Steigung und 170 mm Länge. Habe es mit dem Messschieber und Schablone von OneUp gecheckt.

Dürfte morgen / übermorgen eintreffen. Gerne gebe ich dir Feedback!

*Die HR Steckachse passt nicht! Das YT Capra CF Pro Race hat eine X-12 Steckachse! MEIN FEHLER!  *


----------



## nahazz (1. April 2020)

roq schrieb:


> Dann noch was zum Steuersatz vom 2017er CF. Kann das sein das hier auch nur der verbaute Acros passt, und nix anderes?



Servus roq,

ich habe an meinem CF Pro Race 2017 den Steuersatz getauscht und Lager von Blue Seals verbaut und nicht von Acros. Was meinst du genau, nur die Lager ?

Bei meinem E13 Tretlager habe ich NUR die Lager getauscht und welche von Enduro Bearings eingepresst. Die E13 Tretlager Gen2 (oder Gen3) sind dafür vorgesehen und wird auch von E13 empfohlen.

Ich wollte auch erst das ganze Lager + Gehäuse tauschen. Das ist aber meist nicht nötig.

Kurbel gereinigt, gefettet (Motorex bike grease 2000 <3 ) und Innenlagergehäuse gereinigt. Die neuen Lager sauber eingepresst und der Service war fertig. Nur als Hinweis für deinen nächsten Service.


----------



## loam (2. April 2020)

Hey,
hast eigtl. Recht. 
Im Grunde reicht es ja immer nur die Lager zu tauschen, und das Gehäuse etc.drin zu lassen.

Weiß auch nicht, warum ich darauf nicht gekommen bin. ?

Dachte glaube man bekommt die nicht einzeln fürs jeweilige Lager, da zu speziell oder so. Deswegen hatte ich beides komplett neu geholt.


----------



## FloImSchnee (2. April 2020)

nahazz schrieb:


> Bei meinem E13 Tretlager habe ich NUR die Lager getauscht und welche von Enduro Bearings eingepresst. Die E13 Tretlager Gen2 (oder Gen3) sind dafür vorgesehen und wird auch von E13 empfohlen.


Gingen's recht schwer raus oder konntest du die einfach ausschlagen?
Hast du sie einfach mit einem Stock rausgeschlagen oder mit einem speziellen sich aufspreizenden Austreiber?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## nahazz (2. April 2020)

FloImSchnee schrieb:


> Gingen's recht schwer raus oder konntest du die einfach ausschlagen?
> Hast du sie einfach mit einem Stock rausgeschlagen oder mit einem speziellen sich aufspreizenden Austreiber?



Guten Morgen FlomSchnee,

ich habe dafür einen Spreizer von Parktool verwendet. Das ging super easy. Warum mit Spreizer? ich arbeite gerne sauber und mit gutem Werkzeug - das ist mir das Geld Wert  2 Schläge und die Lager waren draußen.

Eingepresst mit ganz wenig Shimano-Anti Seize Paste (muss aber nicht sein, geht auch trocken).

Das Werkzeug ca. 40€
1x Lager 9,50€ , in Summe 19€.

Das E13 Lager komplett kostet ca. 80€.

Kein Knarzen und kein "rauer" lauf der Lager mehr. Das E13 Lagergehäuse ist noch das erste und sitzt bombenfest.

Beim nächsten Lagertausch kostet es "nur" die Lager. Zusätzlich musste dir keine Gedanken machen ob das E13 Lager richtig sitzt etc.

Viele haben Sorgen wenn darum geht ein PF30 Lagergehäuse auszuschlagen. Da muss ich wirklich sagen, das E13 Lager ist super... weiß nicht was viele gegen E13 haben.

*Wichtig: Die alte Abdeckung vom E13 Lager wieder sauber auf dem neuen Lager montieren. Das ist diese Schwarze oder rote Abdeckung. Ist Easy und nicht wild. *








roq schrieb:


> Dachte glaube man bekommt die nicht einzeln fürs jeweilige Lager, da zu speziell oder so. Deswegen hatte ich beides komplett neu geholt.



Siehe oben in meinem Bild - diese Lager brauchst du  Bin mir nicht sicher wie das bei anderen PF30 Lager ist.
Das E13 ist schon sehr klasse (meiner Meinung nach)


----------



## FloImSchnee (2. April 2020)

Super, danke!


----------



## loam (2. April 2020)

Also das muss ich auch sagen.

Ging leicht raus das E13 Tretlager. Musste man nichtmal rausschlagen wie sonst bei pressfit. Nur rausdrehen.


----------



## stefkrger (2. April 2020)

sorry, falsches Thema


----------



## Rick7 (2. April 2020)

nahazz schrieb:


> Guten Morgen FlomSchnee,
> 
> ich habe dafür einen Spreizer von Parktool verwendet. Das ging super easy. Warum mit Spreizer? ich arbeite gerne sauber und mit gutem Werkzeug - das ist mir das Geld Wert  2 Schläge und die Lager waren draußen.
> 
> ...


Sehr cool. Hätte mir gewünscht dass das bei den race face lagern mit alu Schale genauso ginge, aber nix da. Alles für die Tonne. Cool dass es bei bei e13 so funktioniert, is ja auch für den Rahmen weitaus schonender. Super Beitrag


----------



## bashhard (3. April 2020)

Rick7 schrieb:


> Sehr cool. Hätte mir gewünscht dass das bei den race face lagern mit alu Schale genauso ginge, aber nix da. Alles für die Tonne. Cool dass es bei bei e13 so funktioniert, is ja auch für den Rahmen weitaus schonender. Super Beitrag


Gibt's da wirklich keine Möglichkeit? Würde meine Race Face Tretlager auch gerne wechseln ohne gleich die Schalen mit zutauschen


----------



## Rick7 (3. April 2020)

bashhard schrieb:


> Gibt's da wirklich keine Möglichkeit? Würde meine Race Face Tretlager auch gerne wechseln ohne gleich die Schalen mit zutauschen


Ich habs nicht hinbekommen, ist soweit ich weiß bei race face auch nicht so gedacht. 
Obwohl ich das hier grad gefunden habe. 

Lager

Aber raus gingen sie bei mir nicht, nur mit Schale. Selten so geärgert bei nem Innenlager. Is aber auch erst mein zweites press shit, passendes Werkzeug is zu empfehlen.


----------



## nahazz (4. April 2020)

Moin,

könnt ihr das Lager mal verlinken oder mir den genauen Typ nennen?

Grüße


----------



## fabiaan (28. April 2020)

moin,
ich bin gerade etwas am verzweifeln bei meinen 2017er capra..
Der sram xd Freilauf hat ziemlich viel Spiel, beim zerlegen ist mir das Lager entgegen gekommen. (DT Swiss e1900 - 142x12mm thru-axle rear with XD driver
Jetzt wäre meine Frage: Hatte das schonmal jemand bzw. kann mir sagen welches Lager passend für den Sram xd Freilauf ist ?
Hab auch schon relativ viel bei google gesucht, allerdings ohne erfolg
Ich sehe es ehrlich gesagt nicht ein deswegen einen neuen Freilauf zu kaufen..


----------



## bikextrem1964 (28. April 2020)

Auf den gummi Abdeckung von Lager steht eine Nummer, zb. 6803 rs, mit diesem kannst du in fast jeden lagershop bestellen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bikextrem1964 (28. April 2020)

PS, ist rechts auf deinem bild den Ring


----------



## fabiaan (28. April 2020)

6802rz c019 hch  steht drauf


----------



## bikextrem1964 (28. April 2020)

Genau, zbhttps://www.bike-components.de/de/Enduro-Bearings/Rillenkugellager-6802-15-mm-x-24-mm-x-5-mm-p57533/?o=101939-universal-Typ-1&delivery_country=DE&gclid=CjwKCAjwqJ_1BRBZEiwAv73uwDNuHJMlTOa9iLM6UziRl8YVSw6okDCsutpR42AQ3FzmY8dgCqUkmBoCHWAQAvD_BwE


----------



## fabiaan (28. April 2020)

besten Dank!


----------



## bikextrem1964 (28. April 2020)

Viel Spaß beim zusammen bauen.


----------



## nahazz (15. Mai 2020)

Servus,

aktuell fahre ich auf meinem YT Capra Reifen in 2.35 vorne  + hinten.

Was ist die maximale Reifenbreite beim 2017er CF Rahmen? Ich fahre vorzugsweise Schwalbe.





Grüße


----------



## OneTrustMan (15. Mai 2020)

Eigentlich wollte ich mir im Moment nix unnötiges Kaufen. 

Bei dem Schnapper für einen EX 1501  LRS mit fast neuen Maxxxis Reifen und 240er Naben mit 6 Loch bin ich dann doch schwach geworden  ￼?




Bin mal gespannt wie die sich fahren. 
Vorne ist ein Assegai und Hinten ein Dissector. 
Die HR2 und DHR kenne ich ja bereits. 
Ich denke mal die fahren sich ähnlich. 

Gewicht von Capra nun Minus 410g ?


----------



## FrozenSmoke (15. Mai 2020)

Moin,
würde gerne nach drei Jahre die Lager am Hinterbau tauschen.
Der Satz wird bei YT nicht mehr angeboten. Hat da jemand eine Liste mit den Lagernummern, dass ich sie mir bestellen könnte?
Danke


----------



## nahazz (15. Mai 2020)

FrozenSmoke schrieb:


> Moin,
> würde gerne nach drei Jahre die Lager am Hinterbau tauschen.
> Der Satz wird bei YT nicht mehr angeboten. Hat da jemand eine Liste mit den Lagernummern, dass ich sie mir bestellen könnte?
> Danke




CF: https://www.yt-industries.com/media/pdf/2017-Exploded_Drawing-Capra.pdf

AL: https://www.yt-industries.com/media/pdf/2017-Exploded_Drawing-Capra-al.pdf

Direkt auf der YT Seite.

Grüße


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## FrozenSmoke (15. Mai 2020)

Merci!
Ich habe das noch nie gemacht. Irgendwelche Hindernisse/Hürden die auf mich zukommen?


----------



## nahazz (15. Mai 2020)

FrozenSmoke schrieb:


> Merci!
> Ich habe das noch nie gemacht. Irgendwelche Hindernisse/Hürden die auf mich zukommen?



Gutes Werkzeug zum einpressen  Gibt auf YouTube etliche Videos wie das funktioniert. z.b. mit Gewindestange und einer Nuss.

Ich habe mir passendes Werkzeug gekauft - war mit am einfachsten. Das habe ich 






						RRP BEARING PRESS, Bearing Fitment- n/a, Kit-Bearing Press Tool: Amazon.de: Sport & Freizeit
					

RRP BEARING PRESS, Bearing Fitment- n/a, Kit-Bearing Press Tool: Amazon.de: Sport & Freizeit



					www.amazon.de
				




Am aller aller wichtigsten ist das saubere, gerade einpressen. Sonst machst du dir die Lagerschale im Rahmen eventuell kaputt.


----------



## FrozenSmoke (15. Mai 2020)

Sorry etwas falsch ausgedrückt: Lager gewechselt habe ich bereits und Werkzeug ist auch da. 
Nur eben noch nicht beim Capra


----------



## nahazz (15. Mai 2020)

Achso 

Nö, ich fand das sehr easy. Gingen bei mir gut rein und raus.


----------



## Vormi (26. Mai 2020)

Hallo zusammen,

aktuell knarzt das Tretlager am 2017er AL Comp recht heftig, weshalb ich mal die Kurbel ausgebaut und alles geschmiert habe. Hat aber nichts gebracht, weshalb ich nun das komplette Lager tauschen möchte. Gehe ich richtig in der Annahme, dass ich hier zwei Möglichkeiten habe?

1. direkt von Raceface:








						Race Face Cinch PF30 30 mm External Seal Innenlager 73 mm
					

Spezifikationen:Einsatzbereich:Cross Country, Enduro, Trail, Downhill, FatbikeEinbautyp:Pressfit PF30Gehäusedurchmesser:46 mmGehäusebreite:73 mmAchsdurchmesser:30 mmFeatures:Standard 6806 Rückhaltelagerdie Lager befinden sich außerhalb der Innenlager




					www.bike-components.de
				




2. anderes Lager wie z.B. Das hier
https://www.bike-components.de/de/F...-x-68-73-mm-p35730/?o=201499-schwarz-Standard aber dann mit dem Adapter: 








						Fahrrad Antriebskleinteile online kaufen | bike-components
					

Antriebskleinteile für Dein Fahrrad bequem und sicher bei bike-components online kaufen. ✓ Schneller Versand ✓ Riesige Auswahl ✓ Bester Service




					www.bike-components.de
				




Benötige vermutlich für nicht Race Face Lager ja sowieso die Adapter, welche Lager könnt ihr da empfehlen?


----------



## 2pi (27. Mai 2020)

Kann keines von RF oder FSA empfehlen.

Eigentlich sollte das hier gehen (kann es aber nicht garantieren, habe für unser 2017er CF geschaut):









						HOPE Innenlager PF30 / PF46 68/73 mm short Edelstahllager 30 mm Welle, 127,50 €
					

HOPE Innenlager PF30 / PF46 68/73 mm short Edelstahllager 30 mm Welle Dem Volksmund ist bekannt, dass es auf der "Insel" viel regnet Die Briten von Hope hab




					r2-bike.com


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Vormi (27. Mai 2020)

2pi schrieb:


> Kann keines von RF oder FSA empfehlen.
> 
> Eigentlich sollte das hier gehen (kann es aber nicht garantieren, habe für unser 2017er CF geschaut):
> 
> ...


Das Problem ist, dass auf den Explosionszeichnungen das Tretlager nicht aufgeführt ist und ich mir die Infos von mehreren Threads zusammen suchen musste. Das Hope sieht aber auch gut aus. Theoretisch müsste ich das YT mal zum Hersteller schicken für einen Komplettcheck, aber ich habe keine Lust 4 Wochen ohne Rad dazustehen


----------



## Waldhobel (27. Mai 2020)

Ahoi, 

hab aktuell an meinen 2017er Capra den Rock Shox Kage verbaut, der alte Luft-Dämpfer war zweimal bei YT und hat mir einmal übelst den Urlaub versaut, danach notgedrungen auf den Coil umgestiegen und nicht bereut. 
Leider gibst die neuen Superdeluxe nicht in 222x70.

Hat zufällig schon einer mal ausprobiert ob der mit 225x70 alleine schon von der Länge her passt ?

Gleitlager-Adapter wären zur Not schnell gedreht. 

Grüße


----------



## bashhard (27. Mai 2020)

Waldhobel schrieb:


> Ahoi,
> 
> hab aktuell an meinen 2017er Capra den Rock Shox Kage verbaut, der alte Luft-Dämpfer war zweimal bei YT und hat mir einmal übelst den Urlaub versaut, danach notgedrungen auf den Coil umgestiegen und nicht bereut.
> Leider gibst die neuen Superdeluxe nicht in 222x70.
> ...


Ich denke, dass eher der Trunnion-Mount das ganze verhindert. Die Luftkammer ist einfach zu breit.


----------



## Rick7 (27. Mai 2020)

Vormi schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen,
> 
> aktuell knarzt das Tretlager am 2017er AL Comp recht heftig, weshalb ich mal die Kurbel ausgebaut und alles geschmiert habe. Hat aber nichts gebracht, weshalb ich nun das komplette Lager tauschen möchte. Gehe ich richtig in der Annahme, dass ich hier zwei Möglichkeiten habe?
> 
> ...



Ich kann die shimano Lager empfehlen. Günstig, ausreichend haltbar, gut aus und einzubauen und wenn sie im Eimer sind tuts nicht weh. Hab diese gerade auch mit einer race face aeffect (allerdings 24 mm Welle) kombiniert.


----------



## nahazz (27. Mai 2020)

Vor kurzem habe ich die Lager meines E13 PF30 Gehäuses getauscht. Lief soweit alles super.

Dann ist mir aufgefallen das ich beim Treten immer an der gleichen Stelle / Belastung ein "Knacken" im rechten Pedale spüre. Dachte schon, ohje, ich muss das Tretlagergehäuse neu einpressen.... Jedoch hat es sich nicht so angehört und angefühlt als wäre es das.

Heute bin ich dazu gekommen alles zu reinigen und neu zu fetten bzw. mit Anti Seize zu behandeln. Ich bin fast umgefallen...


Kettenblatt trocken verbaut
Quick Connect Ring mit zu viel Loctite festgeklebt
Die Metallringe für den Tretlagerabstand - METALL auf METALL!

Puh, kein Wunder. Alles gereinigt und behandelt - PROBLEM GELÖST 


Nur so als Tipp. Oft ist es nicht das PF30 Lager. Oft reicht es aus einfach die Lager zu tauschen.


----------



## DuckiJay (11. Juni 2020)

MoinMoin!
An meinem Capra CF Pro Race 2017 möchte ich den serienmässig verbauten Fox Float X2 Factory-Dämpfer vorübergehend austauschen... Hintergrund: ich muss den Dämpfer zum wiederholten Male zum Fox-Service einschicken ("schmatzende" Geräusche) und möchte während der Wartungs-Zeit einen Ersatzdämpfer einbauen.
Könnt ihr mir sagen, welcher Dämpfer geeignet ist bzw. welche(n) Dämpfer überhaupt "passen"...?

Der Fox-Dämpfer hat die Einbaumasse 222x70 - vlt. ne blöde Frage, aber; bedeutet dies, ich kann jeden Dämpfer mit diesen Massen verwenden - so z.B. diesen RockShox Vivid RC2 222x70 und muss mir um nichts weiter Gedanken machen...?
Es geht mir nicht darum, einen adäquaten Ersatz für den Fox zu bekommen, sondern vielmehr darum, einen relativ günstigen Ersatzdämpfer für die bis zu 4 wöchige Reparaturzeit eingebaut zu haben... Oder lohnt es sich, ob der "Anfälligkeit" (bzw. Service-Häufigkeit) des X2-Factory komplett auf einen anderen umzurüsten - wenn ja; über Erfahrungsberichte oder Empfehlungen bin ich auch sehr dankbar...

Beste Grüsse,
-jens-


----------



## addius8 (11. Juni 2020)

Ich hatte auch mal ne Zeit den Vivid in 222 in meinem 2014 Capra drinne. Das ist hat sich echt gut bewegt mit dem Coil. Der Dämpfer ist aber relativ mittelpreisig? gestern ist der vom Österreichischen Used Elitebikes Store für 230 mit Feder weggegangen. Kannst ihn ja fragen ob er noch mehr auf Lager hat? (habe gerade gefragt, leider keinen mehr auf Lager )


DuckiJay schrieb:


> MoinMoin!
> An meinem Capra CF Pro Race 2017 möchte ich den serienmässig verbauten Fox Float X2 Factory-Dämpfer vorübergehend austauschen... Hintergrund: ich muss den Dämpfer zum wiederholten Male zum Fox-Service einschicken ("schmatzende" Geräusche) und möchte während der Wartungs-Zeit einen Ersatzdämpfer einbauen.
> Könnt ihr mir sagen, welcher Dämpfer geeignet ist bzw. welche(n) Dämpfer überhaupt "passen"...?
> 
> ...


----------



## bashhard (11. Juni 2020)

Habe nen Vivid Coil in 222x70 drin.
Fährt sich super, aber habe nur den Vergleich zum Monarch Plus.
Ob der jetzt günstig ist, musst du entscheiden. Für mich ist er das nicht.


----------



## DuckiJay (11. Juni 2020)

ok - daraus entnehme ich, dass der Vivid Coil 222x70 ohne Probleme "passt" - das hilft mir doch schon sehr - vielen Dank


bashhard schrieb:


> Ob der jetzt günstig ist, musst du entscheiden. Für mich ist er das nicht.


Ja, hast recht - ich meinte "günstig" im Vergleich zu dem verbauten Fox X2...


----------



## FloImSchnee (11. Juni 2020)

DuckiJay schrieb:


> MoinMoin!
> An meinem Capra CF Pro Race 2017 möchte ich den serienmässig verbauten Fox Float X2 Factory-Dämpfer vorübergehend austauschen... Hintergrund: ich muss den Dämpfer zum wiederholten Male zum Fox-Service einschicken ("schmatzende" Geräusche) und möchte während der Wartungs-Zeit einen Ersatzdämpfer einbauen.
> Könnt ihr mir sagen, welcher Dämpfer geeignet ist bzw. welche(n) Dämpfer überhaupt "passen"...?
> 
> ...


Schon eine teure Lösung. Mach das Service bspw bei Suspension Lab nach Terminvereinbarung und du hast ihn nach einer Woche wieder. 
Arbeiten auch gut.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bimmelicous (10. Januar 2021)

Tach
Ich weiss, Suche verwenden aber da werde ich grad mit der Menge einfach nicht schlau....
Daher meine Frage: Ich suche den Sattelstützendurchmesser eines Capra CF 2016. Kann mir da zufällig jemand weiterhelfen? Kann leider nicht selber nachmessen, da Rad woanders... .

DANKE!


----------



## 2pi (10. Januar 2021)

31,6mm.


----------



## Bimmelicous (10. Januar 2021)

2pi schrieb:


> 31,6mm.


super. danke dir!


----------



## Miduk (2. April 2021)

BikerMike84 schrieb:


> Ja klar, habe sogar nen etwas höheren Konus von Cane Creek verwendet und da hat es nicht funktioniert. Finds wirklich komisch. Welches Baujahr ist deine Pike denn?


Hallo, konntest du das Problem lösen? Habe das gleiche Problem bei meinem yt tues cf 2017


----------

